# Praying for a 2012 BFP and 2013 Baby!!!



## pambolina21

I received my 1st positive OPK on the 9th-10th....I'm very excited! My first ovulation since 2009!!! I also have PCOS.....assisted with Provera and Metformin!

I'll be testing around Feb. 20th which should put me at about 10DPO....I should probably wait longer but I can't help it...I'm a POASaholic....lol....

I hope there is someone else whose in the same boat as me...I'm really nervous about this....My hope are high and I don't think I'll get them back....lol...

:dust: To everyone!!

COME ON OCT./NOV.:baby:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am testing around the 20th.


----------



## pambolina21

Awesome! Good luck hun!! FX for a :bfp:


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina21 said:


> Awesome! Good luck hun!! FX for a :bfp:

Thanks :dust: for you! I hope we both get our :bfp:


----------



## pambolina21

I'm scared I'm gonna miss my chance....we BD'd on the 5th,9th and 10th and I wanted to tonight but my husband was so damn tired....we didn't.....what are the chances I missed it if my positive was on the 9th and 10th?

Gaaaaawwwd I'm scared....lol....I want this so bad...I'm praying things are in my favor!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I can relate I missed my ovulation days and the day leading up to it. I was told u could get pregnant on any of your fertile days not just the ovulation days so i think it might still be possible for you. I wouldn't worry too much iam feeling the same way. I want this so badly. :hugs: I hope you get your baby!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls im with ya's and testing around same dates however i will prob test earlier as im a poas addict too! I got a +opk pn sunday am and pm then bd'd sun pm and tues so im with ya's in wondering if we have caught the eggy...oh i hope so!!! BFP's all round would be lovely girls!!!:hugs:


----------



## Heather1

I'm testing around the 20th too! :)


----------



## pambolina21

9babiesgone said:


> I can relate I missed my ovulation days and the day leading up to it. I was told u could get pregnant on any of your fertile days not just the ovulation days so i think it might still be possible for you. I wouldn't worry too much iam feeling the same way. I want this so badly. :hugs: I hope you get your baby!

With the way my body behaves there is no telling whats it's got planned....but not bding tonight makes me feel insecure as my opk was still dark....I'm PRAYING it's lighter in the morning....at least that way I know my tests were accurate and I have a chance...lol...


----------



## pambolina21

Heather1 said:


> I'm testing around the 20th too! :)

Welcome to the thread honey! I hope the 20th brings you a :bfp:


----------



## pambolina21

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls im with ya's and testing around same dates however i will prob test earlier as im a poas addict too! I got a +opk pn sunday am and pm then bd'd sun pm and tues so im with ya's in wondering if we have caught the eggy...oh i hope so!!! BFP's all round would be lovely girls!!!:hugs:

Welcome Babyhopes!! I love peeing on sticks...hehehe....but only allowing myself to test as early as 10dpo....I've seen to many negatives and can't bare anymore than I have to....at least at 10dpo I stand a good chance at getting a positive if I end up pregnant....Good luck hun....don't forget to post your pics here!! lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm due af on 22nd so going to be testing then too!

I think i ov' on the 9th as got peaks on 8th and 9th on cbfm and then a high on the 10th. We bd'd on the mornings of 9th,10th and 11th unfortunately no bd before ov but hoping we still stand a chance?

Good luck and :dust: to everyone xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

pambolina21 said:


> babyhopes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls im with ya's and testing around same dates however i will prob test earlier as im a poas addict too! I got a +opk pn sunday am and pm then bd'd sun pm and tues so im with ya's in wondering if we have caught the eggy...oh i hope so!!! BFP's all round would be lovely girls!!!:hugs:
> 
> Welcome Babyhopes!! I love peeing on sticks...hehehe....but only allowing myself to test as early as 10dpo....I've seen to many negatives and can't bare anymore than I have to....at least at 10dpo I stand a good chance at getting a positive if I end up pregnant....Good luck hun....don't forget to post your pics here!! lolClick to expand...

Thanks hun, i think i will test at 10dpo too! Lol! I will post pics if i can upload them, hopefully will be bfp!! Wow wouldbegreat if we all got them! Nothing much to report for me as yet, slight bb tenderness and odd cramps. Very boring tbh! Lol! :shrug: xx

Hi 30mummyof1 here we go again hun! Snds like you well covered wiv bd'ing. Good luck n report back with any symptoms!!:hugs: xx

Babydust to you all....xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi babyhopes!

No symptoms to report as yet... boring hey! still early days though for all of us :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all! :thumbup:
Same there Testig 20th i m thinking not sure......:dohh: Iv had alot of white cm (tmi) n sore boobs but im only 5-7dpo as im thing I ov earler... Lots of Luck :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Hey ladies! Hope all is well!!

No news to report here....I've stopped cramping (good sign?) Makes me more confident that I did in fact O around the 9th-10th....I cramped baaaaad on the 9th!! My boobs are sore but to be honest they've been that way for a month now...lol...

I'm gonna try and get through this 2WW without symptom spotting:loopy:

Keep posting ladies....I look forward to hearing from everyone!!


----------



## Confetti

Hi am am new in the waiting game. Last month I had a scare thought I was pregnant after stopping the pill mid cycle. And now here I am trying for number two!. I had a smiley face on the digital ovulation kit on the 9th and 10th unfortunately we only danced two days before as he was very busy with his shifts at work. So my chances are already halved. Good luck to all :thumbup:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am having a whole lot of symptoms. really moody, crampy, gassy, etc. and I think I dont know can I have any of those this early? IT is kinda silly of me, but I am really hoping these are a good sign.


----------



## NC_Sarah

I'll start testing on the 20th with my cheapies. Good luck to everyone. Maybe we'll have a whole thread of BFPs!!


----------



## pambolina21

It might be a bit early for signs.....but who knows....everyone is different! I've started to cramp slightly again but nothing to bad....It would be awesome if this whole thread got their BFP....with my luck I'll be the only who who doesn't...lol...


----------



## BeautifulMind

I hope you all dont mind me joining your 2ww :) I am due :af: 21st Feb - I am guessing I am 6dpo today. Just feel tired and a few cramps today. fx for you all this month :dust:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I'm gonna try to hold out until then!!! :wacko:

Good luck, ladies!! I hope we all get our bfp's this month.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

pambolina21 said:


> Hey ladies! Hope all is well!!
> 
> No news to report here....I've stopped cramping (good sign?) Makes me more confident that I did in fact O around the 9th-10th....I cramped baaaaad on the 9th!! My boobs are sore but to be honest they've been that way for a month now...lol...
> 
> I'm gonna try and get through this 2WW without symptom spotting:loopy:
> 
> Keep posting ladies....I look forward to hearing from everyone!!

yay for O!!! i hope this is your month. 

I o'd on the 7th, I think, but the last day we bd'd was the 6th, so i'm hoping that was enough :thumbup:


----------



## jadesh101

I am 4dpo and testing on the 23rd :) so far lower back ache and tingly nips


----------



## pambolina21

I guess now I know why they say not to test after your first positive....cause I have the past few days and it's not fading! Could I be wrong about my tests....? Or am I still okay and it takes awhile to fade? I dunno anymore....I'm reeeeeeeally worried ya'll!!!


----------



## babylove719

Hi everyone, I am brand new to the boards and I wanted to find a thread with people who are around the same place in their cycle as I am in mine and i *think* this one is it! 

My next AF is due Feb 22nd..... so I'm anxiously waiting to test sometime around there! I'm addicted to scrutinizing every possible symptom so I'll drive myself bonkers until then!

I very often get spotting during my luteal phase, sometimes constantly for several days before af arrives so I'm starting to wonder if I have too short of a luteal phase :nope:

But i'm still HOPING this is my month!!!! Who else is going to be testing around the same time as me???

Just to introduce myself properly, hubby and I have been married 3 years and we're trying for our 1st baby! This is our 6th cycle officially TTC. It's scary and exciting and frustrating all at once, I'm sure you all know exactly how I feel!


----------



## babylove719

Since I'm new can anyone tell me how to add those cute graphics to the bottom of my posts that you gals have? thnks:winkwink:


----------



## pambolina21

babylove719 said:


> Hi everyone, I am brand new to the boards and I wanted to find a thread with people who are around the same place in their cycle as I am in mine and i *think* this one is it!
> 
> My next AF is due Feb 22nd..... so I'm anxiously waiting to test sometime around there! I'm addicted to scrutinizing every possible symptom so I'll drive myself bonkers until then!
> 
> I very often get spotting during my luteal phase, sometimes constantly for several days before af arrives so I'm starting to wonder if I have too short of a luteal phase :nope:
> 
> But i'm still HOPING this is my month!!!! Who else is going to be testing around the same time as me???
> 
> Just to introduce myself properly, hubby and I have been married 3 years and we're trying for our 1st baby! This is our 6th cycle officially TTC. It's scary and exciting and frustrating all at once, I'm sure you all know exactly how I feel!


Welcome to our thread!! I hope your 2WW goes well for you....try not to stress out to much hun....I know exactly how your feeling with the mixed emotions....I have 2 girls but this is the first time we've had difficulty getting pregnant....it's been a bit of a shocker for me....Just gotta keep trying!!

Good luck hun....I hope you get your BFP soon!!!
:dust:


----------



## pambolina21

In my paranoia I bought some Clear Blue ovulation tests...lol....and I didn't get a smiley face.....sooooo....I guess the surge has pasted and the other tests were just taking awhile to lighten up...lol....I feel better now....lol......


----------



## Girlnextdoor

pambolina21 said:


> In my paranoia I bought some Clear Blue ovulation tests...lol....and I didn't get a smiley face.....sooooo....I guess the surge has pasted and the other tests were just taking awhile to lighten up...lol....I feel better now....lol......

that is good! it is weird that the cheapies stayes positive for so long :wacko:


----------



## pambolina21

Girlnextdoor said:


> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> In my paranoia I bought some Clear Blue ovulation tests...lol....and I didn't get a smiley face.....sooooo....I guess the surge has pasted and the other tests were just taking awhile to lighten up...lol....I feel better now....lol......
> 
> that is good! it is weird that the cheapies stayes positive for so long :wacko:Click to expand...

Yea...I read that some tests can take 3-5 days before it fades....


----------



## Heather1

Yay for all of us! Friends to wait with! Hooray! 

I had my LMP on 1/24/11. I OV'ed around the 9th. I am testing on the 20th (at least).

So far I have had twitchy, spasmy, crampy feelings in my lower abdomen. :) 

Hoping this is the month for all of us! xoxo


----------



## 9babiesgone

Ok super fatigue is not a good thing. and right now I got it!


----------



## babylove719

Hey Heather! 
My LMP was also on 1/24... sounds like we'll be testing around the same time then!! I REAALLLY hope we both get :bfp: ! Keep updating with your symptoms, so far I felt some twinges in my lower abdomen yesterday and today I have been STARVING all day. I dont even know if that could even be a symptom of implantation or anything but it's really strange for me. I have eaten way more than usual today and still every time I eat my stomach feels EMPTY 10 minutes later :wacko: weird huh? 

:dust: BABY DUST FOR US ALL!! :dust:


----------



## Confetti

Hi I should be 3 dpo ovulation today. I feel as if my period is due tomorrow as I have been having a very uncomfortable feeling of bloating but it is still too early. I have not had a lot of cramping but yesterday I had some very sharp pains. Also I have been going to the bathroom more often feeling like I am going to explode and only a little trickle goes out. It is still very early maybe it is just my mind conditioning my body. 


:dust: to all.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, hope you are all well! Yay lotsa ppl to symptom spot with and hopefully get our bfp's together!! Well for me thismorning i went to toilet and wen i wiped i had a huge amount of creamy white cm mixed with ewcm ( sorry tmi) i never have this amount after ov, i thought what on earth is that all about!!! Since then ive had light cramping like af due in cple days but im only 6dpo! Also bbs a tad sore and had a vivid dream that i got my BFP but it was smudged and each time i kept trying a new test it would smudge again but defo two pink lines and i woke up feeling pg!! OMG i bet its all in my imagination tho! But the copius amount of cm freaked me a bit! Fx'd for BFP and babydust to you all....:hugs:


----------



## michelleclare

pambolina21 said:


> I received my 1st positive OPK on the 9th-10th....I'm very excited! My first ovulation since 2009!!! I also have PCOS.....assisted with Provera and Metformin!
> 
> I'll be testing around Feb. 20th which should put me at about 10DPO....I should probably wait longer but I can't help it...I'm a POASaholic....lol....
> 
> I hope there is someone else whose in the same boat as me...I'm really nervous about this....My hope are high and I don't think I'll get them back....lol...
> 
> :dust: To everyone!!
> 
> COME ON OCT./NOV.:baby:

Hey,
i am on the same cd as you so on the 20th i will be 10dpo. I am hoping to get a :bfp: by the 23rd of feb as its our anniversary! I would love to be able to box it up and give it to him as we having been trying for a year and a half:wacko:
Good luck girls!!!:hugs:


----------



## NC_Sarah

I'm officially 3dpo today. I already knew that I was but it's always exciting when FF confirms it and gives you your crosshairs. My bbs are bigger than normal (never happens after O) and my nipples were very sensitive last night. Hope they're all good signs. We'll have a great crowd testing on the 20th....I know I will be!


----------



## pambolina21

Everything is sounding great ladies!!! I'm actually jealous about all the CM going on :rofl: I NEVER have "excessive" amount of CM....Shoot I hardly ever have any at all....been that way my whole life but still had 2 kids and no change in that department...lol....So far for me my cramping is still going on....but not bad....my boobs still are sore...I'll occasionally get these spasms in my lower abdomen which reeeeeeally takes me back to fetal movement *sigh* I miss that! I've noticed lately that I'm always hungry (to soon I know...lol...) But I had a fullfilling dinner last night but woke up feeling like I haven't eaten for days! OMG my stomach was hurting...I'll feel better once I eat....So really thats all for me...keep praying ladies....FX for BFP's!!!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Heather1 said:


> Yay for all of us! Friends to wait with! Hooray!
> 
> I had my LMP on 1/24/11. I OV'ed around the 9th. I am testing on the 20th (at least).
> 
> So far I have had twitchy, spasmy, crampy feelings in my lower abdomen. :)
> 
> Hoping this is the month for all of us! xoxo

Me too! I had it last cycle too though, so I'm trying not to think about it. That's all I have going on. I o'd on the 7th. I have super sore boobs too, but they have been sore since one day before o.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

pambolina21 said:


> I guess now I know why they say not to test after your first positive....cause I have the past few days and it's not fading! Could I be wrong about my tests....? Or am I still okay and it takes awhile to fade? I dunno anymore....I'm reeeeeeeally worried ya'll!!!

I have nooooo idea, but I would keep bd'ing just to be safe!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

babylove719 said:


> Hi everyone, I am brand new to the boards and I wanted to find a thread with people who are around the same place in their cycle as I am in mine and i *think* this one is it!
> 
> My next AF is due Feb 22nd..... so I'm anxiously waiting to test sometime around there! I'm addicted to scrutinizing every possible symptom so I'll drive myself bonkers until then!
> 
> I very often get spotting during my luteal phase, sometimes constantly for several days before af arrives so I'm starting to wonder if I have too short of a luteal phase :
> Just to introduce myself properly, hubby and I have been married 3 years and we're trying for our 1st baby! This is our 6th cycle officially TTC. It's scary and exciting and frustrating all at once, I'm sure you all know exactly how I feel!

I should test then because I think I'll be 14dpo, but I'm not sure if I can hold off that long, lmao! Good luck this month.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

babylove719 said:


> Hey Heather!
> My LMP was also on 1/24... sounds like we'll be testing around the same time then!! I REAALLLY hope we both get :bfp: ! Keep updating with your symptoms, so far I felt some twinges in my lower abdomen yesterday and today I have been STARVING all day. I dont even know if that could even be a symptom of implantation or anything but it's really strange for me. I have eaten way more than usual today and still every time I eat my stomach feels EMPTY 10 minutes later :wacko: weird huh?
> 
> :dust: BABY DUST FOR US ALL!! :dust:

I was starving the past few days too. I think it might just be from progesterone in your body, but I don't normally get that way. I feel like I was feeling that way too early for it to mean anything though. I will say though, when I was pregnant with my son that was one of my only symptoms.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

babyhopes2011 said:


> Morning girls, hope you are all well! Yay lotsa ppl to symptom spot with and hopefully get our bfp's together!! Well for me thismorning i went to toilet and wen i wiped i had a huge amount of creamy white cm mixed with ewcm ( sorry tmi) i never have this amount after ov, i thought what on earth is that all about!!! Since then ive had light cramping like af due in cple days but im only 6dpo! Also bbs a tad sore and had a vivid dream that i got my BFP but it was smudged and each time i kept trying a new test it would smudge again but defo two pink lines and i woke up feeling pg!! OMG i bet its all in my imagination tho! But the copius amount of cm freaked me a bit! Fx'd for BFP and babydust to you all....:hugs:

I think the white/creamy cm can be a symptom because I have seen people post about it and get a bfp.


----------



## Flowerbaby

ThAnks girlnextdoor i hope it is a symptom however i do seem a lot drier now, hardly any cm! V odd! So am guessing it meant nothing! Just wish this tww was over!!! Its sooooo frustrating! My bbs hardly sorenow either only wen i poke and squeeze them, lol, they probs sore from all the probing they getting off me! Lol! :wacko:

Hope you all okay girlies xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

babyhopes2011 said:


> ThAnks girlnextdoor i hope it is a symptom however i do seem a lot drier now, hardly any cm! V odd! So am guessing it meant nothing! Just wish this tww was over!!! Its sooooo frustrating! My bbs hardly sorenow either only wen i poke and squeeze them, lol, they probs sore from all the probing they getting off me! Lol! :wacko:
> 
> Hope you all okay girlies xxxx:hugs:

I have been dry since o, so I hope it doesn't mean I am. :wacko:

I was doing pretty good the first few days, but I'm starting to obsess now. Uh oh.


----------



## Flowerbaby

I know i promised myself i wouldnt obsess this tww! Tooooo late! Lol! How many dpo r u and wen you testing?? xxp


----------



## Heather1

babylove719 said:


> Hey Heather!
> My LMP was also on 1/24... sounds like we'll be testing around the same time then!! I REAALLLY hope we both get :bfp: ! Keep updating with your symptoms, so far I felt some twinges in my lower abdomen yesterday and today I have been STARVING all day. I dont even know if that could even be a symptom of implantation or anything but it's really strange for me. I have eaten way more than usual today and still every time I eat my stomach feels EMPTY 10 minutes later :wacko: weird huh?
> 
> :dust: BABY DUST FOR US ALL!! :dust:

Hi BabyLove,

Really weird! Keep me included on your symptoms too. As of last night and especially this morning, I have sore bbs. :) Never thought I'd say so, but totally happy about that. Still the light pressure in the lower abdomen too. 

:) Heather


----------



## pambolina21

My bbs have been sore for awhile now....but I've noticed the last few days it's kicked up a notch....I've been battling diarrhea today (sorry...tmi!)....I hope it passes soon! UGH! 

I have no CM to speak of....but then again that's nothing new....

Has anyone who has been pregnant before...gone through their pregnancy with NO morning sickness? I've been blessed in that department....but I gotta tell ya....I'd take it if it meant I was pregnant....lol...


----------



## 30mummyof1

I didn't have any morning sickness with my ds, just a bit of nausea. But like you say i'd put up with it just to have a :baby:!


----------



## pambolina21

Well we're getting close to possible IB time....don't forget to post your symptoms if you have any....I only had IB spotting with my 1st pregnancy....so I'm not really holding much hope as that being a symptom for me....


----------



## babylove719

I have NO symptoms today
No more twinges, no cramps, no sore BBs, nothing. 
The only thing was some beige/lightpink tinged CM when I wipe and a few spots on my pantyliner too. But I think I get that every month wich probably isn't good :-/ 

*testing next week for my :bfp: ! :dust:


----------



## pambolina21

No way it could be IB?


----------



## Girlnextdoor

babyhopes2011 said:


> I know i promised myself i wouldnt obsess this tww! Tooooo late! Lol! How many dpo r u and wen you testing?? xxp

I'm 6dpo today and I would like to wait for 14dpo, but I'm not sure I will make it that long. I just looked in your siggy and it looks like you are 6dpo too!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

pambolina21 said:


> My bbs have been sore for awhile now....but I've noticed the last few days it's kicked up a notch....I've been battling diarrhea today (sorry...tmi!)....I hope it passes soon! UGH!
> 
> I have no CM to speak of....but then again that's nothing new....
> 
> Has anyone who has been pregnant before...gone through their pregnancy with NO morning sickness? I've been blessed in that department....but I gotta tell ya....I'd take it if it meant I was pregnant....lol...

I had absolutely no morning sickness when I was pregnant with my son! I also gained 14lbs in the first trimester, so I'm thinking morning sickness might not be w bad thing ;)


----------



## Girlnextdoor

pambolina21 said:


> Well we're getting close to possible IB time....don't forget to post your symptoms if you have any....I only had IB spotting with my 1st pregnancy....so I'm not really holding much hope as that being a symptom for me....

I wasn't going to symptom spot, but I can't help it! I am taking vitex and b100 this month for the first time so I feel like any symptoms I do have could just be from my hormones being influenced by that. 

Since the day after o, I have had dull aches above the pubic bone on and off, and sore bbs. I feel like my bbs have gotten more sore. I've been having really strange dreams, but not sure I'd call them "vivid". I have been eating like a cow and starving. I woke up last night all sweaty, which is weird because we keep our house super cold. Been having trouble sleeping, which is not like me. 

I really think all my symptoms are just the hormones changing since I had them before I could have implanted, but I can't help and be hopeful, hehe.


----------



## pambolina21

Girlnextdoor said:


> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> Well we're getting close to possible IB time....don't forget to post your symptoms if you have any....I only had IB spotting with my 1st pregnancy....so I'm not really holding much hope as that being a symptom for me....
> 
> I wasn't going to symptom spot, but I can't help it! I am taking vitex and b100 this month for the first time so I feel like any symptoms I do have could just be from my hormones being influenced by that.
> 
> Since the day after o, I have had dull aches above the pubic bone on and off, and sore bbs. I feel like my bbs have gotten more sore. I've been having really strange dreams, but not sure I'd call them "vivid". I have been eating like a cow and starving. I woke up last night all sweaty, which is weird because we keep our house super cold. Been having trouble sleeping, which is not like me.
> 
> I really think all my symptoms are just the hormones changing since I had them before I could have implanted, but I can't help and be hopeful, hehe.Click to expand...

Well that's completely understandable...it's like yesterday, my sister bought us dinner at Taco Bell (hahaha) and even though I'm not a fan...I tolerate it...while getting the soft tacos out for the kids to eat....I got nauseous immediately after smelling them....And I'm the type of person that can handle all things gross....I can eat while watching a disection on the Discovery Channel....lol....it doesn't bug me....so that really took me by suprise...I know it's to soon for anything symptoms like that but it makes me hopeful as well!! My nipples are super sore tonight...and I've been getting sharp twinges in my lower back.....here's hoping!!!
:dust:


----------



## kaicyn

pambolina21 said:


> I received my 1st positive OPK on the 9th-10th....I'm very excited! My first ovulation since 2009!!! I also have PCOS.....assisted with Provera and Metformin!
> 
> I'll be testing around Feb. 20th which should put me at about 10DPO....I should probably wait longer but I can't help it...I'm a POASaholic....lol....
> 
> I hope there is someone else whose in the same boat as me...I'm really nervous about this....My hope are high and I don't think I'll get them back....lol...
> 
> :dust: To everyone!!
> 
> COME ON OCT./NOV.:baby:

I'll be testing on the 20th. Good luck and baby dust to us all!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LuluLamar

Hello ladies! I'm on the same track as many of you, at 6DPO today (give or take), had a lot of severe bloating, among other things, in the beginning of the week (thought it might be a reaction to using the Softcup) but at 4DPO it went away. Have felt really 'normal' since then, aside from eating my life away, and thankfully have been busy enough to not think about it. :)

Here's hoping your weeks end with a full diagnosis of morning sickness. ;)


----------



## TaylrMade2011

I just joined this site recently due the symptoms Ive been having this cycle...this will be our 9th month trying and well..im a train wreck! My body is a mess and to be quite honest, I just let go the last few months and bam! I get all kinds of crazzy symptoms..lol

Maybe this is it....we shall see...


----------



## TaylrMade2011

I'm not sure exactly when I o'd...i just entered my dates on an online calculator and this is what I got...like I said, I kinda laid low for a few months.

Symptoms...wow, it seems like i woke up will a lot of weirdness today but here's whats been goin on the last week or so...which is why i decided to join this sight..I jus have a feeling im close to my first BFP!

1. Cold symptoms/bloody noses since last week (4-6 dpo)
2. Body aches/hot at night, opened window and its 20 degrees here
3. Lower back aches, not painful..just dull and annoying
4. Bloaded/gassy..poor hubby..lol
5. Big boobs, bras are super tight yet they arent sore..just feel like water balloons..lol
6. Tight and sore uterus
7. Sleeeeepy all the time/weeeeepy all the time/peeeeing all the time
8. Got sick at the sight of cottage cheese/I luv cottage cheese

Today I feel like I cant exhale or relax..I feel so boated and top heavy..my bra is super tight today...i feel constricted..that the word..no release..just tight all over.

PS: I didnt wear a bra yesterday and actually didnt even realize I wasnt wearing one..my boobs are super perky! lol 

Status: Online


----------



## 9babiesgone

I AM having nausea, dizziness, tiredness, twinges, and cramping. so I dont know what is going on. I hope these are good signs!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls hope you all well, sounds like everyone getting lotsa symptoms! Looking good for our bfp's!!!! Well my copius amount of cm yesterday has gone today, hardly anything at all, wot a let down! Was sure it was a symptom! My right bb is very sore today and thats about it!!! Still early days yet tho. Good luck n babydust.... xxxx :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

No real new symptoms....but I've only been awake a few hours....lol....So we'll see what the day brings....but I'm still experiencing my other symptoms....sore bbs (they feel full and my nipples sting to the touch), still feeling reeeeeeally tired, mild cramping and backache....Last night I had a dream I spotted and knew it was IB....lol....I wish!!! We'll see what the day brings later.....hopefully some more symptom's.....I'm sooooo freakin ready for my BFP.....


----------



## Flowerbaby

Me too pambolina, i would love to get my BFP this month! Am soooo excited to see two pink lines!!! I thought i would have had cramping by now, i just have this niggly sore bb! It really does hurt like hell, im wondering if ive pulled a muscle but its not like muscle ache its more sore to the touch! Ohhh i do hope we are having promising BFP symptoms here hun xx :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Girls

I was determined not to symptom spot this month but...! well i am so tired - have just wanted to go back to bed all day. Cramping and backache started yesterday at 6DPO just on and off. Also had a cold last week, which has gone now however still have lots of snot? (TMI!) Had lots of cm since ov, and yesterday and today its more ewcm than creamy/wet??

Boobs/nipples - normal!

Goodluck to everyone - hope we all get :bfp:'s :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Girlnextdoor

9babiesgone said:


> I AM having nausea, dizziness, tiredness, twinges, and cramping. so I dont know what is going on. I hope these are good signs!!

Sounds good! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Girlnextdoor

pambolina21 said:


> No real new symptoms....but I've only been awake a few hours....lol....So we'll see what the day brings....but I'm still experiencing my other symptoms....sore bbs (they feel full and my nipples sting to the touch), still feeling reeeeeeally tired, mild cramping and backache....Last night I had a dream I spotted and knew it was IB....lol....I wish!!! We'll see what the day brings later.....hopefully some more symptom's.....I'm sooooo freakin ready for my BFP.....

I hope this is it for you, Pam. How exciting that you ovulated after a long wait. You deserve a bfp!! I can't imagine how stressful it would be to be ttc with pcos.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Well, no changes for me today. The dull ache that I was having above the pubic bone seems gone now.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Girlnextdoor said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I AM having nausea, dizziness, tiredness, twinges, and cramping. so I dont know what is going on. I hope these are good signs!!
> 
> Sounds good! How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

7dpo !! so I am really hoping this is the one.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Trying not to get excited and have a big let down, but my boobs are killing me and I am STARVING. these are the only two symptoms I had when I was preg with my son. However, with my miscarriage I had nausea and no appetite.


----------



## pambolina21

Girlnextdoor said:


> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> No real new symptoms....but I've only been awake a few hours....lol....So we'll see what the day brings....but I'm still experiencing my other symptoms....sore bbs (they feel full and my nipples sting to the touch), still feeling reeeeeeally tired, mild cramping and backache....Last night I had a dream I spotted and knew it was IB....lol....I wish!!! We'll see what the day brings later.....hopefully some more symptom's.....I'm sooooo freakin ready for my BFP.....
> 
> I hope this is it for you, Pam. How exciting that you ovulated after a long wait. You deserve a bfp!! I can't imagine how stressful it would be to be ttc with pcos.Click to expand...

It has been stressful....but I've never had a problem till now....I wasn't diagnosed with PCOS till my daughter was 2 years old....then 8 years later (after a failed marriage and divorce and finding the right guy) I had my other daughter within 2 months of trying.....So yea I guess you can say that that ADDS to the already stress of TTC cause I've never had a problem before.....it's a huge slap in the face.....If it doesn't happen this month I'm taking a break and gonna focus on losing weight....

FX ladies....I wanna see some BFP's!!!
:dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

can you get a positive on 7dpo?? I really want to test. but I know I should just wait till sunday!!! uggh.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

9babiesgone said:


> can you get a positive on 7dpo?? I really want to test. but I know I should just wait till sunday!!! uggh.

I'm sure it is possible but not likely. Wait!!! I want to test too. Let's hold out together.


----------



## pambolina21

lol....ya'll are funny....I know your impatient....just give it a little more time....I've been really laid back this month....I guess I'm taking the skeptical road...lol....keeps me sane....lol.....I guess another part of me doubts something so good will happen to me again....I have awhile to wait....so we'll see what happens....

Good luck ladies...I hope you get that second line!! FX!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls im soooo desperate to test too, think it will be saturday for me if not before then!! I think u can get a bfp at 7dpo but think its rare! Ooohhh roll on the weekend!! :hugs: xx


----------



## babylove719

Hi girls, so no real symptoms here today. Still have some tinted CM (tmi:beige/pink) and light. But i'm doubtfull that it's IB since I usually get some sort of spotting several days before :witch: but this is actually lighter so far, that's the only difference. The only other thing I'm experiencing is probably completely unrelated, it's a pinching feeling at the top of my buttox like a pinched nerve or muscle or something. That could be from running yesterday (I hope running doesn't interfere or prevent implantation). 

I know it's early yet, but I'm getting discouraged already. :-( I'm just so scared to go past the dreaded 6 month mark of TTC. I don't want anything to be wrong! 

I like hearing all the symptoms girls, I keep hoping to have the same as someone! Good luck!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls im soooo desperate to test too, think it will be saturday for me if not before then!! I think u can get a bfp at 7dpo but think its rare! Ooohhh roll on the weekend!! :hugs: xx

Uggh. I hate waiting but I guess I should. bc knowing its rare, probably wont be positive for me that early.



pambolina21 said:


> lol....ya'll are funny....I know your impatient....just give it a little more time....I've been really laid back this month....I guess I'm taking the skeptical road...lol....keeps me sane....lol.....I guess another part of me doubts something so good will happen to me again....I have awhile to wait....so we'll see what happens....
> 
> Good luck ladies...I hope you get that second line!! FX!

I wish I was as laid back as you. :dust:




Girlnextdoor said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> can you get a positive on 7dpo?? I really want to test. but I know I should just wait till sunday!!! uggh.
> 
> I'm sure it is possible but not likely. Wait!!! I want to test too. Let's hold out together.Click to expand...

ok we shall hold out together. want to be my testing buddy??


----------



## Girlnextdoor

9babiesgone said:


> babyhopes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls im soooo desperate to test too, think it will be saturday for me if not before then!! I think u can get a bfp at 7dpo but think its rare! Ooohhh roll on the weekend!! :hugs: xx
> 
> Uggh. I hate waiting but I guess I should. bc knowing its rare, probably wont be positive for me that early.
> 
> 
> 
> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> lol....ya'll are funny....I know your impatient....just give it a little more time....I've been really laid back this month....I guess I'm taking the skeptical road...lol....keeps me sane....lol.....I guess another part of me doubts something so good will happen to me again....I have awhile to wait....so we'll see what happens....
> 
> Good luck ladies...I hope you get that second line!! FX!Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I was as laid back as you. :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girlnextdoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> can you get a positive on 7dpo?? I really want to test. but I know I should just wait till sunday!!! uggh.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it is possible but not likely. Wait!!! I want to test too. Let's hold out together.Click to expand...
> 
> ok we shall hold out together. want to be my testing buddy??Click to expand...

sure! which day shall we test? i'm feeling weak :dohh:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I was planning to test on sunday the 20th!! only 6 days away!!

I am having more symptoms so I hope that is a really good sign. are you having anymore?


----------



## Girlnextdoor

9babiesgone said:


> I was planning to test on sunday the 20th!! only 6 days away!!
> 
> I am having more symptoms so I hope that is a really good sign. are you having anymore?

i am about the same. my boobs are killing me and feel very full, and my appetite is crazy. i am constantly hungry and that isn't like me. i'm starting to feel a little run down too, but that could be in my head :wacko:

oh, and i'm having a "bubbly" feeling in my lower abdomen now, but i had that last month too.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

9babiesgone said:


> I was planning to test on sunday the 20th!! only 6 days away!!
> 
> I am having more symptoms so I hope that is a really good sign. are you having anymore?

that seems like forever, but i will try and wait, haha. i won't test without telling you first :flower:

i'm also feeling like my brain is working slowly. i mean, feeling super dumb today. i have done some really stupid things.


----------



## pambolina21

I've been feeling pretty out of it too....just real absent-minded....Good sign??!


----------



## mrshanna

Hi ladies! Im in about the same place in my cycle as all of you...and completely obsessing over every twinge!!! :dohh:

I just cant help it!

I wanted to let all of you know about a website I found called countdowntopreganacy.com.

It gives you all of the TWW symptoms, what percent of women feel each of them on each day past ovulation, etc... Lots of info for ladies like us to pick through!:thumbup:

Good luck to all of you on your :bfp:s!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

pambolina21 said:


> I've been feeling pretty out of it too....just real absent-minded....Good sign??!

I think so. I can remember feeling that way, but I think it was much later in pregnancy.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Girlnextdoor said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I was planning to test on sunday the 20th!! only 6 days away!!
> 
> I am having more symptoms so I hope that is a really good sign. are you having anymore?
> 
> i am about the same. my boobs are killing me and feel very full, and my appetite is crazy. i am constantly hungry and that isn't like me. i'm starting to feel a little run down too, but that could be in my head :wacko:
> 
> oh, and i'm having a "bubbly" feeling in my lower abdomen now, but i had that last month too.Click to expand...

Yeah I am having the same symptoms as you are!!!



Girlnextdoor said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I was planning to test on sunday the 20th!! only 6 days away!!
> 
> I am having more symptoms so I hope that is a really good sign. are you having anymore?
> 
> that seems like forever, but i will try and wait, haha. i won't test without telling you first :flower:
> 
> i'm also feeling like my brain is working slowly. i mean, feeling super dumb today. i have done some really stupid things.Click to expand...

thanks!!! I wont test, without telling you either. 
I feel really slow lately adn dumb. lol i hope that is a good sign. haha


----------



## 9babiesgone

anyone taking supplements??
I am taking maca, prenatals, and cramp bark and black haw (just in case I am pregnant to keep me pregnant). I quit the epo after my ovulation. I am also supplementating with progesterone, I started it after ovulation.


----------



## brutus09

I'm not sure if I hit my ovulation, but did the baby dance all around the time I had close to a positive opk. I just hope I ovulated this month. I took soy the last two months and didn't ovulate, so I didn't take it this month, hopefully I did. I will be testing on the 20th.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

mrshanna said:


> Hi ladies! Im in about the same place in my cycle as all of you...and completely obsessing over every twinge!!! :dohh:
> 
> I just cant help it!
> 
> I wanted to let all of you know about a website I found called countdowntopreganacy.com.
> 
> It gives you all of the TWW symptoms, what percent of women feel each of them on each day past ovulation, etc... Lots of info for ladies like us to pick through!:thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to all of you on your :bfp:s!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I love that website! More ways for us to obsess, lol.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

9babiesgone said:


> anyone taking supplements??
> I am taking maca, prenatals, and cramp bark and black haw (just in case I am pregnant to keep me pregnant). I quit the epo after my ovulation. I am also supplementating with progesterone, I started it after ovulation.

Yes, taking vitex and b100 for the first time this cycle. That is why I don't want to get too excited about symptoms because it could just be that my hormone are acting crazy from the herbs. So far though, I love the effects. I had lots of ewcm, which I dint normally get, high sex drive and I normally don't have, and increased energy :thumbup:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

One thing that makes me nervous is that I have read a bunch of people's symptoms and I feel like a lot of the bfp's had increased cm. I am completely dry.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Oh well dont get down. some women dont ever have an increase in cm, and still get pregnant.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Girlnextdoor said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> anyone taking supplements??
> I am taking maca, prenatals, and cramp bark and black haw (just in case I am pregnant to keep me pregnant). I quit the epo after my ovulation. I am also supplementating with progesterone, I started it after ovulation.
> 
> Yes, taking vitex and b100 for the first time this cycle. That is why I don't want to get too excited about symptoms because it could just be that my hormone are acting crazy from the herbs. So far though, I love the effects. I had lots of ewcm, which I dint normally get, high sex drive and I normally don't have, and increased energy :thumbup:Click to expand...

OH well, I Hope you are getting your :bfp: on sunday!!!

I heard only good things about vitex.
:dust:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Thank you! I hope you get your bfp too! The wait is killing me.


----------



## pambolina21

Girlnextdoor said:


> One thing that makes me nervous is that I have read a bunch of people's symptoms and I feel like a lot of the bfp's had increased cm. I am completely dry.

I'm the same way hun...I didn't have it with either of my pregnancies....so I'm not worried about...and in my opinion you shouldn't either....everyone is different....When I go to the restroom I'll notice teeny tiny amounts but it's usually nothing....

:dust:


----------



## pambolina21

My cramps have really stepped it up today....I really don't know if thats good or bad....lol....it really feels like AF cramps....I've also been having some diarrhea (tmi sorry).....but I'm wondering if it's cause of my medication....I take 1000mg of Metformin.....but I don't know why I would be getting side effects from it now....uugh!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Girlnextdoor said:


> Thank you! I hope you get your bfp too! The wait is killing me.

its killing me too!!!!

:Hugs:


----------



## babylove719

I'm pretty sure I'm already out this cycle ladies :nope:
This evening I started spotting heavier and dark brown (ick) which is what I usually get around now up until :witch: 
:cry: I think I have a Luteal Phase issue, I've been doing everything else right we BD like crazy this month all around the right time and I've been taking a prenatal multi for months. ... but I just start spotting so early it's never going to take. I got vitamin B supplements this month but I think it was too late for this cycle. 

It's sure getting very upsetting, I just want my :bfp: already! grrrrrr :nope:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

pambolina21 said:


> Girlnextdoor said:
> 
> 
> One thing that makes me nervous is that I have read a bunch of people's symptoms and I feel like a lot of the bfp's had increased cm. I am completely dry.
> 
> I'm the same way hun...I didn't have it with either of my pregnancies....so I'm not worried about...and in my opinion you shouldn't either....everyone is different....When I go to the restroom I'll notice teeny tiny amounts but it's usually nothing....
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Ok, good. That makes me feel better. :flower: my son was a surprise so I never tracked any of my early symptoms. The only obvious symptoms I had were sore boobs and eating a lot even though I wasn't hungry.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

pambolina21 said:


> My cramps have really stepped it up today....I really don't know if thats good or bad....lol....it really feels like AF cramps....I've also been having some diarrhea (tmi sorry).....but I'm wondering if it's cause of my medication....I take 1000mg of Metformin.....but I don't know why I would be getting side effects from it now....uugh!

I hate that all the pregnancy symptoms are also pms symptoms. I hope that is implantation cramping you are feeling.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

babylove719 said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm already out this cycle ladies :nope:
> This evening I started spotting heavier and dark brown (ick) which is what I usually get around now up until :witch:
> :cry: I think I have a Luteal Phase issue, I've been doing everything else right we BD like crazy this month all around the right time and I've been taking a prenatal multi for months. ... but I just start spotting so early it's never going to take. I got vitamin B supplements this month but I think it was too late for this cycle.
> 
> It's sure getting very upsetting, I just want my :bfp: already! grrrrrr :nope:

I'm sorry. Maybe implantation? If not, I hope the vites help.


----------



## Heather1

Hey Girls, just wanted to add now that in addition the funny uterine tingles/twinges/spasms in the beginning (1-3 DPO), I also had some pretty substantial cramps last night, wet feeling (even had to change underwear before work), stuffy nose, vivid dreams and woke up this morning with a nosebleed. Even though I've had two previous miscarriages, this is my very first TWW. It's so interesting to watch symptoms come and go. 

I am going to test on Sunday the 20th too! Our thread is gonna be jumpin' this Sunday! BFP's for all, I hope! xoxo


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Heather1 said:


> Hey Girls, just wanted to add now that in addition the funny uterine tingles/twinges/spasms in the beginning (1-3 DPO), I also had some pretty substantial cramps last night, wet feeling (even had to change underwear before work), stuffy nose, vivid dreams and woke up this morning with a nosebleed. Even though I've had two previous miscarriages, this is my very first TWW. It's so interesting to watch symptoms come and go.
> 
> I am going to test on Sunday the 20th too! Our thread is gonna be jumpin' this Sunday! BFP's for all, I hope! xoxo

When you say "wet feeling", does it feel kind of like pee or like you just started your period? That is how I have felt a little bit today, but when I go to the bathroom there is nothing.


----------



## babylove719

Ok I just had to get this up here before bed. I am still having the brown spotting but have noticed some other things. 
: a few more twinges in lower abdomen tonight (couldve been all the valentine sweets)
: realized my gums have been sensative for the last few days and I don't have that normally, usually I could brush for 20 minutes without any discomfort but the last few nights it hurts as soon as I start (am and pm) I hink I've heard of this as a sign before? 
: i noticed spots on my breasts. Not really rash spots and not acne spots just spots like red/rosy spots in the skin. (is this anything at all??) also BBs are getting heavier feeling 

So. What should I think? Am I just talking myself into wishful thinking here? I really think the brown spoting is still a bad sign tho. :shrug:

I'll look back in the morning!


----------



## Heather1

Girlnextdoor said:


> Heather1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girls, just wanted to add now that in addition the funny uterine tingles/twinges/spasms in the beginning (1-3 DPO), I also had some pretty substantial cramps last night, wet feeling (even had to change underwear before work), stuffy nose, vivid dreams and woke up this morning with a nosebleed. Even though I've had two previous miscarriages, this is my very first TWW. It's so interesting to watch symptoms come and go.
> 
> I am going to test on Sunday the 20th too! Our thread is gonna be jumpin' this Sunday! BFP's for all, I hope! xoxo
> 
> When you say "wet feeling", does it feel kind of like pee or like you just started your period? That is how I have felt a little bit today, but when I go to the bathroom there is nothing.Click to expand...

I guess it feels like what I imagine peeing your pants must feel like (at least a little). Yesterday my cm was way watery and I was a little self-conscious that it was visible on the outside of my jeans. I dunno.... just really, really watery wet. :)


----------



## pambolina21

OOOOOooooo ladies.....I'm cramping bad this morning....you know those cramps you get when AF is really heavy....that deep in the muscle ache that makes you wanna bend over and stretches out to your hips.....uuuugh....well that's me this morning.....:cry: 

I hope it passes soon!! 

How are you ladies getting along? Anymore symptoms?


----------



## pambolina21

babylove719 said:


> Ok I just had to get this up here before bed. I am still having the brown spotting but have noticed some other things.
> : a few more twinges in lower abdomen tonight (couldve been all the valentine sweets)
> : realized my gums have been sensative for the last few days and I don't have that normally, usually I could brush for 20 minutes without any discomfort but the last few nights it hurts as soon as I start (am and pm) I hink I've heard of this as a sign before?
> : i noticed spots on my breasts. Not really rash spots and not acne spots just spots like red/rosy spots in the skin. (is this anything at all??) also BBs are getting heavier feeling
> 
> So. What should I think? Am I just talking myself into wishful thinking here? I really think the brown spoting is still a bad sign tho. :shrug:
> 
> I'll look back in the morning!

The red spots might just be hemangiomas...nothing to worry about....I have them too, so does my sister....and both my girls have one (eldest has a coin sized one on her forehead which is almost invisable now and my youngest has one the size of a popcorn kernal on the back of her shoulder)....


----------



## qwk

ohh just found this thread! i've been reading through your discussions with all your symptoms, hopefully some of us are going to get the BFP in here!!

i'm in my first TWW. also my first cycle after BCP, so i have no clue what is going on! i should wait until sunday to test, but will prob test thursday as my DH is going out of town that day, so if i could know before then and tell him, that would be awesome :)

my biggest "symptom" has been my lower abdominal area feels weird... i'm not sure if this is the "pulling" sensation people talk about or what. it just feels really tight, almost like - and ha this sounds crazy i know - it's like i almost feel like i'm carrying my uterus around, like someone just stuck it on the outside of my body. it went from some unknown organ to something i can sort of feel the heft of. it's REALLY weird. 

but again, since this is my first month off BCP, could just be related to that. frustrating not to know!!

besides that, i have little moments of nausea, and my DH said this morning out of the blue - "wow you are glowing" - which was bizarre as i had just hopped out of the shower and had been awake a total of about 10 minutes.

good luck to all! will definitely be stoping in later to see everybody's symptoms!


----------



## Beedlebum

Hi everyone
I hope you dont mind but I would love to join your thread.

My hubby and I have decided this month to get serious about trying to conceive as we are not getting any younger lol (Him 38 Me 36)

I have a weight problem and was trying to deal with that first but after I went to the doc's and was given a clean bill of health we thought lets just start trying while I am trying to lose weight and exercise more.

We bought a clear blue fertiltity monitor this month and bd on my one high day and two peak days. I think I am 6dpo now and am driving myself crazy symptom spotting.

I also plan to test on Sunday so I shall be keeping my fingers crossed for you all as well...


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Heather, I'm having something similar. I feel wet, but it doesn't feel like normal cm, it is definitely very much like water. Mine is not enough to reach my panties though. When I go to the toilet, I don't *see* anything.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Beedlebum, what are your symptoms? Let's discuss, hehe.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I still have super sore boobs and starving today. Had the "wet" feeling last night, but I'm not sure if that is a symptom. I had some weird crampy feelings last night laying on the couch. I don't know exactly how to describe it, but it felt like my uterus was twisting around. I guess this would be cramps? I never get pms cramps, so maybe this is what it feel a like? It was a very slow, almost like my uterus was moving, feeling.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

pambolina21 said:


> OOOOOooooo ladies.....I'm cramping bad this morning....you know those cramps you get when AF is really heavy....that deep in the muscle ache that makes you wanna bend over and stretches out to your hips.....uuuugh....well that's me this morning.....:cry:
> 
> I hope it passes soon!!
> 
> How are you ladies getting along? Anymore symptoms?

Ugh. I hope they go away. A lot of ladies have had af cramps and got a bfp though.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I tested today, I know I shouldnt have but I could have sworn I saw a very faint pink line!!! it is very very faint but it is there, and not after the allotted the time.


this could be it!! I hope so hopefully it will be darker on sunday!


----------



## Beedlebum

Hi GirlNextDoor
OOOO dont get me started I will be here all day lol

Well ... *takes big breath* Yesterday I felt so sleepy all day I had to keep going outside to get some fresh air to wake myself up. 

I have been super hungry all day even thou I knew I had plenty to eat. 

Then when I got home last night I went straight to bed after dinner. 

I woke up again about midnight and was soaking wet like I had been sweating loads (gross I know sorry) in fact I had to get up and have a shower. Then straight back to sleep and slept right through to the morning. Crazy dreams all night

I am exhusted again today and I feel like I have weird butterflies in my tummy - not painful just funny.

Finally I have noticed loads of EWCM today which is something I have never noticed before at this point in my cycle.

Obviously I know that its more likely to be my mind playing tricks on me but you know what its like you just cant stop yourself can you lol ....

Hows things with you today?


----------



## qwk

FX 9babiesgone!!! are you re-testing tomorrow?


----------



## 9babiesgone

qwk said:


> FX 9babiesgone!!! are you re-testing tomorrow?

should i? or should I wait till sunday like I originally planned? I dont know if I can wait till sunday now, bc I have a looks like a positive to me.


----------



## Confetti

Hi every one is having loads of symptoms wow!! I am feeling really dry but roday I noticed that my bbs look like a map with all the veins showing and I had some cramping and I have a runny nose. mmmmmm wish those nine days would just fly away!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

9babiesgone said:


> qwk said:
> 
> 
> FX 9babiesgone!!! are you re-testing tomorrow?
> 
> should i? or should I wait till sunday like I originally planned? I dont know if I can wait till sunday now, bc I have a looks like a positive to me.Click to expand...

OMG that is great news!! Oh i would be testing tomorrow but im a poas addict, how exciting for you chick!!!! My fingers n toes r crossed xxxx:hugs:


----------



## qwk

i think i would re-test tomorrow!! :D


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well today i still have sore bbs and havent had cramping but have got the strangest feeling in my rightside groin/pelvic area, almist like a hernia feeling, a dull ache all day oh and some light lower backache. I just keep thinkin that its only a week til af so these couldbe possible post-af symptoms, oh i wish i cud get lucky this month!!! Babydust to you all xxx:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

babyhopes2011 said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qwk said:
> 
> 
> FX 9babiesgone!!! are you re-testing tomorrow?
> 
> should i? or should I wait till sunday like I originally planned? I dont know if I can wait till sunday now, bc I have a looks like a positive to me.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG that is great news!! Oh i would be testing tomorrow but im a poas addict, how exciting for you chick!!!! My fingers n toes r crossed xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

I think Iwill retest tomorrow. !! thanks so much



qwk said:


> i think i would re-test tomorrow!! :D

thanks!! I think I will!!! you both have convinced me too!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yeahhhh how exciting! I camt wait for tomorrow! You must post pics hun xx good luck xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I will definitely post pics! I am so nervous.


----------



## babylove719

Thanks pambolina. I looked that up and that's not what it looks like though. My spots are just very faint under the skin, not raised and just rosy, not deep red. It's probably not a symptom or anything serious, just something I noticed that's different. They don't look like it's gonna stick around. 
My spotting slowed way down again this morning to extremely light and I hope it stays that way but I'm not very optimistic. Other than that my BBs are feeling a little fuller and heavy feeling and my gums are very sensative to my toothbrush. 

I don't know if it's better to symptom spit like I am or just assume I'm not PG this month b/c I feel like I talk myself into believing "symptoms" and get my hopes up. Lol I just really wanted this to be THE month and not go beyond the 6-months ttc :shrug: 

All you girls, your symptoms sound so promising!!! I'm sure we will have at least one :bfp: this weekend!!!!! :dust: for you!!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

9babiesgone said:


> I tested today, I know I shouldnt have but I could have sworn I saw a very faint pink line!!! it is very very faint but it is there, and not after the allotted the time.
> 
> 
> this could be it!! I hope so hopefully it will be darker on sunday!

Omg, yay! Dang it though because we were supposed to wait and now I want to test :haha: i think I will test on Friday.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

9babiesgone said:


> qwk said:
> 
> 
> FX 9babiesgone!!! are you re-testing tomorrow?
> 
> should i? or should I wait till sunday like I originally planned? I dont know if I can wait till sunday now, bc I have a looks like a positive to me.Click to expand...

You should test tomorrow and see if the line is darker :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Girlnextdoor said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qwk said:
> 
> 
> FX 9babiesgone!!! are you re-testing tomorrow?
> 
> should i? or should I wait till sunday like I originally planned? I dont know if I can wait till sunday now, bc I have a looks like a positive to me.Click to expand...
> 
> You should test tomorrow and see if the line is darker :happydance:Click to expand...

i am sorry I didnt wait, or tell you I was going to. I had just gotten up and couldnt hold my pee for much longer. 

LOL

I hope it gets darker tomorrow!!!

I really hope you get your :bfp: :dust:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Me too girlnextdoor if not thursday at 10dpo. Let hope we all get bfp's!xxx:hugs:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Beedlebum said:


> Hi GirlNextDoor
> OOOO dont get me started I will be here all day lol
> 
> Well ... *takes big breath* Yesterday I felt so sleepy all day I had to keep going outside to get some fresh air to wake myself up.
> 
> I have been super hungry all day even thou I knew I had plenty to eat.
> 
> Then when I got home last night I went straight to bed after dinner.
> 
> Obviously I know that its more likely to be my mind playing tricks on me but you know what its like you just cant stop yourself can you lol ....
> 
> Hows things with you today?

I woke up all sweaty a few nights ago too! And have been very hungry. Your symptoms sound good! I hate worrying if everything is in my head too. I don't think so, but I know it could just be my hormones playing tricks. O, and I had the butterfly feeling too. Does it feel kinda like bubbles?


----------



## pambolina21

It's over for me....after going back to bed (cause my lil one wasnt up yet) I woke to to find out that the :witch: got me....I was completely off on EVERYTHING....this is all so cruel...:cry:

I knew those cramps were intense for a reason....

Good luck to all you ladies! I'll be checking in on ya'll!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry to hear that Pam, evil :witch:. 
:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh I am so sorry!!! I hope next cycle is the one for you!! :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

9babiesgone said:


> I will definitely post pics! I am so nervous.

Sending sticky bean vibes your way!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

pambolina21 said:


> It's over for me....after going back to bed (cause my lil one wasnt up yet) I woke to to find out that the :witch: got me....I was completely off on EVERYTHING....this is all so cruel...:cry:
> 
> I knew those cramps were intense for a reason....
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies! I'll be checking in on ya'll!

Oh no! I was really hoping this was your month. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Beedlebum

Hi 

Yeah Girlnextdoor its kind of like bubbles but as soon as I think about it then the feeling goes away ... lol ..

I think I shall be 10dpo on Saturday with AF due next Monday so I am trying to hold on till Sunday to test. It will be my hubby's birthday on Sunday as well so would be wicked pressie for him

Really sorry you hear your out for this month Pam, fingers and toes crossed for you for next month, and same goes to all you girls still in the TWW xx


----------



## qwk

:hugs: to pambolina ! !


----------



## pambolina21

thanks ladies...I can't believe how wrong I was! Even the opk's.....gosh this is frustrating.....*heavy sigh* Just gotta take it in stride....and pray for next month!


----------



## Heather1

Girlnextdoor said:


> Heather, I'm having something similar. I feel wet, but it doesn't feel like normal cm, it is definitely very much like water. Mine is not enough to reach my panties though. When I go to the toilet, I don't *see* anything.

Totally me too! There is nothing there for me neither, especially when I wipe. It's just like water in my undies. So strange!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am having the same thing heather, I kept thinking it was my period, bc i was wet,but it was just watery .


----------



## Heather1

pambolina21 said:


> thanks ladies...I can't believe how wrong I was! Even the opk's.....gosh this is frustrating.....*heavy sigh* Just gotta take it in stride....and pray for next month!

Not to get your hopes up, but with my last pregnancy (which ended in December), I got an AF that was 6 days early and I thought for sure I was out... Then a few weeks later I POAS and got a *strong* positive. 

My Doc said that sometimes we have just rouge bleeding and that what we think may be out period isn't always. Good luck to you, Girl!!


----------



## pambolina21

Heather1 said:


> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies...I can't believe how wrong I was! Even the opk's.....gosh this is frustrating.....*heavy sigh* Just gotta take it in stride....and pray for next month!
> 
> Not to get your hopes up, but with my last pregnancy (which ended in December), I got an AF that was 6 days early and I thought for sure I was out... Then a few weeks later I POAS and got a *strong* positive.
> 
> My Doc said that sometimes we have just rouge bleeding and that what we think may be out period isn't always. Good luck to you, Girl!!Click to expand...

Omg....reading this put tears in my eyes....I know you don't want me to give my hopes up but you have truely given me hope when I had practically none!....Thank you so much!

My bleeding isn't heavy...I have to wear a pad but have yet to change it from this morning cause I haven't needed to.....most of it is from when I wipe....please please please don't let it get any heavier!!! But the cramps do worry me....did you cramp? How long did it last?


----------



## Confetti

Hi

dont loose hope ladies. I really wish everyone has a BFP including me:thumbup:

Yesterday night I had like ovulation pains and and back ache. I caved in I know it is early and did a pound store test just to feed my addiction which I have acquired to POAS. It was negative I thought I saw a line but I think it was just a shadow. Stupidly I did not throw the test away and after one hour there was an evap mmmmmmmm. Today I have the same pain like ovulation and my boobs are still like a map with all the veins showing. I think AF will be visiting early this month.:cry:

:dust:to all


----------



## pambolina21

So how is everything going ladies!? Any new symptoms to report?

The :witch: has settled in...she's annoying....she better not stay long!!! Last time it was 9 days....it was miserable!!

Good luck to all you ladies.....FX for a :bfp:


----------



## qwk

well ladies i have determined i am in totally the wrong place (i think) as i appear to be OV'ing right now! i think a positive OPK and lots of EWCM. but i wish you all so much luck!!! i'm sure i will be checking in this thread anyway! :D


----------



## pambolina21

You don't have to leave! 

Good luck!


----------



## babylove719

So my hopes are going up again :wacko: because as I mentioned before, I normally start spotting (brown) quite early around cd20 and that yuck would continue until the :witch: showed up. Although I did have a little of that spotting around that day it has stopped since. I seem to be pretty dry right now and all day yesterday. I had that sensation that a few of you mentioned of *feeling* like I was wet and going to the bathroom only to find nothing there at all, I did that all day yesterday and so far today it's looking that way. 

So this is definately different from other cycles so far, but my worry is that the spotting only stopped b/c i started taking vit B(50) a few days ago... But I thought it would be too late fir this cycle. do u think it would work that quickly and stop the spotting or did it stop on it's own? 

my other symptoms are
soreness in back (comes and goes) 
bbs feel heavier and tender to the touch (only when they are touched)
gums are sensitive and bleed a little to brush (I never ever had this)
twinges and pinches in abdomen only once in a while. 

Do ya'll think I'm just getting my hopes up?? I'm so anxious! 
Pambolina so sorry she got you that ugly witch!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Babylove, I think your symptoms sound like you could be getting a bfp! Good luck. I know what you mean about getting your hopes up. I am having so many symptoms too, but I am afraid to get my hopes up. Today I feel sick, but I'm wondering if I might be preg, or if I'm just actually sick.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls well im out already!! Just been for a scan to make sure all my bits are in working order after my m/c's and all well, nurse said she can c i ovulated as there is a follicle waiting to break down, i asked if i cud be pregnant and she said no!!! Gutted! Grrrrr.....onto march i go!!!:cry: i will be stalking you all to congratulate you on your bfp's girls!! Good luck and babydust to you all. xxxx:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

well my pee on a stick test, still had a line, but it didnt get darker, is that bad??


----------



## pambolina21

Sorry your out hun! FX for March!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

9babiesgone said:


> well my pee on a stick test, still had a line, but it didnt get darker, is that bad??

Its still really early hun, i got my bfp's testing with afternoon pee maybe try another later?? Good luck chick, can u post pic?? xxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

So sorry to hear that babyhopes, fx for march xx

:hugs:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

9babiesgone said:


> well my pee on a stick test, still had a line, but it didnt get darker, is that bad??

I think as long as it is still there, it is good news! I bet it gets darker in a few days. It is still really early, so the fact that you have a line at all this early is pretty awesome!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls well im out already!! Just been for a scan to make sure all my bits are in working order after my m/c's and all well, nurse said she can c i ovulated as there is a follicle waiting to break down, i asked if i cud be pregnant and she said no!!! Gutted! Grrrrr.....onto march i go!!!:cry: i will be stalking you all to congratulate you on your bfp's girls!! Good luck and babydust to you all. xxxx:hugs:

I'm surprised she could tell. I'm so sorry, I hope next cycle will be it for you. Hugs to you.


----------



## 9babiesgone

babyhopes2011 said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> well my pee on a stick test, still had a line, but it didnt get darker, is that bad??
> 
> Its still really early hun, i got my bfp's testing with afternoon pee maybe try another later?? Good luck chick, can u post pic?? xxx:hugs:Click to expand...

I posted a pic in another thread, let me find it!! lol
thanks!!



Girlnextdoor said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> well my pee on a stick test, still had a line, but it didnt get darker, is that bad??
> 
> I think as long as it is still there, it is good news! I bet it gets darker in a few days. It is still really early, so the fact that you have a line at all this early is pretty awesome!Click to expand...

I hope it gets darker, I am not getting too excited, bc I am afraid of another mmc.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Girlnextdoor said:


> babyhopes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls well im out already!! Just been for a scan to make sure all my bits are in working order after my m/c's and all well, nurse said she can c i ovulated as there is a follicle waiting to break down, i asked if i cud be pregnant and she said no!!! Gutted! Grrrrr.....onto march i go!!!:cry: i will be stalking you all to congratulate you on your bfp's girls!! Good luck and babydust to you all. xxxx:hugs:
> 
> I'm surprised she could tell. I'm so sorry, I hope next cycle will be it for you. Hugs to you.Click to expand...

I know i was surprised to, i thought she might have just said that they cant tell yet, that would have suited me fine rather than a point blank 'no' !! :cry: have been googling it to c if its possible and have found only one site which says they can tell from 1-2 weeks with a vaginal scan which is what i had...oh why didnt she just say i dont know...boo-hoo!!! xxx good luck for your bfp hun, your symptoms sound great!!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I didn't want to post my symptoms for fear of sounding insane if I don't get a bfp this time. Last cycle I had a ton of symptoms too and bfn. But, I am going insane. Here are my symptoms so far...

- bbs super sore. They were sore since o though, but seem to have gotten more sore 
- starting at 4dpo I was starving. Too early?
- dull ache in lower ab since right after o until 7dpo, and weird cramping feeling on 7dpo, dull ache disappears, start getting wet feeling
- 8dpo I feel like I'm getting a sinus infection, feel spacey, tired, nauseous, stuffy nose, went to grocery and everything smelled awful. 
- 9dpo still feeling like I am sick, nose a little stuffy, very tired, nauseous

I really hope I am preg, or I may need you guys to commit me :haha: I took a test this morning because I was so sure and bfn. I'm just afraid to get my hopes up and be crushed. I had the heightened smell and nauseous feeling last month too, so maybe it is just a hormonal thing, who knows. :shrug:


----------



## KMIrishGal

Hey everyone, hoping I could join you. This is only our 2nd month of trying. My af is due on the 24th, so I'm trying to hold out as long as I possibly can before testing. Last month I tested the morning I was suppose to get af and of course it came back negative and then I got my af that night. The only symptom I've been having since I ovulated is cramping off and on during the day and my boobies seem to have gotten a little bigger-my bra has become VERY uncomfortable. Hope everyone gets their BFP's this month! Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## babylove719

Hi IrishGal... :hi: Happy to have you!! You're due for AF on the same day as me! I'm testing this weekend, the 20th or 21st. I had to wear my "bigger" bra today HAHA... my bbs just feel heavier and swollen too :wacko:

I had another symptom today girls... at the end of my work day my BUTT was very sore LOL. (Have you ever gotten a sore bum after ALOT of repeated BDing? it's the same feeling I got today and we havn't bd in a week)
My nose has still been slightly runny/itchy
and some of the other symptoms have continued also... I'm getting super hopeful and anxious here!! 
What do you all think? :shrug:

What is the EARLIEST i should bother testing?


----------



## Confetti

Maybe it is still too early for me but today I feel nothing at all. I woke up this morning and I just gave up and think that this month will be a BFN for me. This waiting has really stressed me lot I am an emotional wreck. I have been eating loads (comfort eating) so I decided next month I will start the pill agian so fingers crossed I am pregnant this month! If not good luck to all of you:dust:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all :thumbup:

Well..... Still waiting supose...
I have yellow-ish cm High cervix crnt reach it to see f its hard/soft? 
Feel lil sick but cud be anything... My wee smells strong (tmi) :dohh:
Did a temp today 36.8 so that good kinda as my temp had gone up abit soo dunno... did an opk still lines but that doesnt mean much im thning, x :flower:


----------



## Beedlebum

Hi girls
Confetti - please remember that loads of people get BFP and have no symptoms at all, so all is not lost yet !!

Fingers crossed for you too Laura, all sounds good.

I think I might be on my way out as well as I have had cramping for two days now but I am not totally giving up hope yet cause my period is not due for another five days so it might be ok *fingers crossed, toes crossed and hair plaited lol *


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh girls all your symptoms are sounding greeatttt!!! I cant wait for the BFP's to start rolling in!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well im having af cramps today so considering ive been told im not pregnant i am expecting :witch: to rear her ugly head very soon! :cry: in a way i wish she'd hurry up on that broomstick so we could start :sex: for our march :bfp: !!!!

Good luck girls and babydust to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I got another faint positive today, darker than yesterday. but still faint! 

I dont know how to feel. I need to stop testing till sunday. this is killing me.

I dont think 3 of them could all be evaps, and they do have color, just really really faint.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh babe its sounding like your bfp!! Have you posted a pic of your new test anywhere yet for a little look??? im a poas addict and id be testing every blooming hour if i was gettin faint bfp's! lol! :flower: 

Good luck babe xxx:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks. For some reason I can not seem to get it to show up in a pic. so I am not posting it yet. waiting till I get a strong :bfp: and not faint


:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

9 babies that sounds really promising, looking forward to seeing a pic xx


----------



## KMIrishGal

Hey everyone! Is anyone going to be testing this weekend? I told myself that I would at least wait until the day af is due, but I don't think I'll be able to hold out that long. If I test on Saturday, I'll be 11 dpo, so it's probably too early. But I just have this feeling that I'm out this month, so I just want to know now! It's so frustrating!! ARGH!!!!


----------



## Heather1

pambolina21 said:


> Heather1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies...I can't believe how wrong I was! Even the opk's.....gosh this is frustrating.....*heavy sigh* Just gotta take it in stride....and pray for next month!
> 
> Not to get your hopes up, but with my last pregnancy (which ended in December), I got an AF that was 6 days early and I thought for sure I was out... Then a few weeks later I POAS and got a *strong* positive.
> 
> My Doc said that sometimes we have just rouge bleeding and that what we think may be out period isn't always. Good luck to you, Girl!!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg....reading this put tears in my eyes....I know you don't want me to give my hopes up but you have truely given me hope when I had practically none!....Thank you so much!
> 
> My bleeding isn't heavy...I have to wear a pad but have yet to change it from this morning cause I haven't needed to.....most of it is from when I wipe....please please please don't let it get any heavier!!! But the cramps do worry me....did you cramp? How long did it last?Click to expand...


Yes, I cramped for sure. I thought it was implantation at first, but then it just got so heavy! My "period" lasted about 4-5 days and was bright red, seemed normal except that it was so early.


----------



## pambolina21

Heather1 said:


> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies...I can't believe how wrong I was! Even the opk's.....gosh this is frustrating.....*heavy sigh* Just gotta take it in stride....and pray for next month!
> 
> Not to get your hopes up, but with my last pregnancy (which ended in December), I got an AF that was 6 days early and I thought for sure I was out... Then a few weeks later I POAS and got a *strong* positive.
> 
> My Doc said that sometimes we have just rouge bleeding and that what we think may be out period isn't always. Good luck to you, Girl!!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg....reading this put tears in my eyes....I know you don't want me to give my hopes up but you have truely given me hope when I had practically none!....Thank you so much!
> 
> My bleeding isn't heavy...I have to wear a pad but have yet to change it from this morning cause I haven't needed to.....most of it is from when I wipe....please please please don't let it get any heavier!!! But the cramps do worry me....did you cramp? How long did it last?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I cramped for sure. I thought it was implantation at first, but then it just got so heavy! My "period" lasted about 4-5 days and was bright red, seemed normal except that it was so early.Click to expand...

Wow....thats exactly what I'm going through...it's gotten heavier....but I noticed today that it wants to taper off (Day 3).....and I have had ALOT of stretchy CM mixed in (tmi sorry!) And I usually never notice that on any other cycle....so I don't know if that means anything...I'm not giving my hopes up though....but I am getting faint lines on my IC's (the pink handle ones)....dunno if that really means anything....


----------



## babylove719

I'm hoping for you pambolina and 9babies!!! 

I am driving myself CRAZY! :wacko:
I'm at CD 26 and I'm NOT spotting!! I'm usually spotting by day 22 till day 30 for :af: So this is NEW and I hope a GOOD sign. 
I have so much else going on too, today I have been so achy! I woke up with AF type back ache so i thought she was coming super early but she didn't show at all and the ache eased up a little but spread throughout my entire lower body. So my sore parts are: my low back, my hips/butt, and my legs! And a few times today i felt the ache in my low belly. sort of a pressure/ache feeling like AF. 
I noticed in the last 3 days that I have a wet "feeling" in my nose AND "down there" I feel like my nose is running so i blow it and there's hardly anything actually there, and the same, I feel wet down there ALL DAY and run to the bathroom to check for AF and there's nothing. I'm nearly dry aside from a few times a day. My CM is cloudy or very light yellow and sort of EW or sticky. 
I swear I feel like this is the month!! BUT I'm scared to have the let down of a BFN in a few days! 
I just hope all these "symptoms" aren't in my head. I've heard you can trick your body into giving you symptoms, I wouldn't be surprised because I'm so anxious about it!! 

When is the EARLIEST i should test? I have a 30-31 day cycle and day 30 is Tuesday.... Is it too early to test NOW? :shrug:


----------



## 9babiesgone

well the line is a lot darker now! I can actually see it without trying hard. so I think I am having a line party! lol

I will post a pic, as soon as husband gets home, bc his camera is so much better than my web camera.

I am so excited!!!!


----------



## qwk

congrats 9babies!! can't wait to see the test! :D


----------



## pambolina21

Good luck 9!! I hope it gets darker!

Baby....alot of woman start getting faint lines at 10dpo....I think if you are pregnant it's possible to get a line now!!

I say.....:test:

LOL....good luck sweetie!!

Out of curiosity I've been taking hpt's....and I've been getting faint lines....I'm hoping it's a good thing! And not evaps!


----------



## OoOo

Can I join in to test sunday please. I am scared LMP 21/01/2011, Regular as clockwork 26 day cycle... and today is cycle day 29. I tested this morning and got a negative:( but holding on to test in a few more days. No achey pains or signs of AF, sore boobies and cervix high, I dont do my temps but I am feeling warm when I touch my skin in bed, more warm than normal. Just hoping and praying maybe it was a bit too early to do test this morning and in a few days maybe I will get a bfp


----------



## 30mummyof1

All sounds very promising this month for everyone, i see lots of :bfp:'s! 

I haven't tested since 9DPO - i want some more symptoms first! 

:hugs:


----------



## macy7t7

Hi can I join too, my af is due 21.2 and I'm going to test then I guess. I've had loads of symptoms but it could be anything, I've tested at 10 dpo but got bfn so we will see what comes first.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

pambolina21 said:


> Good luck 9!! I hope it gets darker!
> 
> Baby....alot of woman start getting faint lines at 10dpo....I think if you are pregnant it's possible to get a line now!!
> 
> I say.....:test:
> 
> LOL....good luck sweetie!!
> 
> Out of curiosity I've been taking hpt's....and I've been getting faint lines....I'm hoping it's a good thing! And not evaps!

omg, pam that is great! has the bleeding completely stopped? i was actually feeling down about my chances today after i tested and got a bfn, but seeing this makes me feel better. when i read your first post, i remember thinking that i wished that you would get a bfp even more than i wished one for myself (and i don't normally feel that way, haha), so if you are testing positive then i am so happy for you :happydance:

if the bleeding doesn't stop, i would honestly go see the OB. hopefully it was just IB, but if it keeps going i would get checked.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

so, my symptoms... 

i think the nausea i was feeling was a one off. it only happened that one day, so maybe something i ate or my vitamins or something :cry: i'm still having a heightened sense of smell but that happened last cycle too.

my boobs are still sore, but they don't feel as sore as they were a few days ago. i think they are still more sore than normal though :shrug: why do i over analyze everything :haha:

i still feel dull aches/mild cramps and i've had them since O day and they haven't let up. 

i was feeling like things weren't looking as good and was hoping i would get a bfp today and feel better, but i got a bfn :wacko:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

OoOo said:


> Can I join in to test sunday please. I am scared LMP 21/01/2011, Regular as clockwork 26 day cycle... and today is cycle day 29. I tested this morning and got a negative:( but holding on to test in a few more days. No achey pains or signs of AF, sore boobies and cervix high, I dont do my temps but I am feeling warm when I touch my skin in bed, more warm than normal. Just hoping and praying maybe it was a bit too early to do test this morning and in a few days maybe I will get a bfp

of course! the more the merrier! i tested early today, so i probably will wait until monday to test again instead of sunday. good luck on sunday!!!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

babylove719 said:


> I'm hoping for you pambolina and 9babies!!!
> 
> I am driving myself CRAZY! :wacko:
> I'm at CD 26 and I'm NOT spotting!! I'm usually spotting by day 22 till day 30 for :af: So this is NEW and I hope a GOOD sign.
> I have so much else going on too, today I have been so achy! I woke up with AF type back ache so i thought she was coming super early but she didn't show at all and the ache eased up a little but spread throughout my entire lower body. So my sore parts are: my low back, my hips/butt, and my legs! And a few times today i felt the ache in my low belly. sort of a pressure/ache feeling like AF.
> I noticed in the last 3 days that I have a wet "feeling" in my nose AND "down there" I feel like my nose is running so i blow it and there's hardly anything actually there, and the same, I feel wet down there ALL DAY and run to the bathroom to check for AF and there's nothing. I'm nearly dry aside from a few times a day. My CM is cloudy or very light yellow and sort of EW or sticky.
> I swear I feel like this is the month!! BUT I'm scared to have the let down of a BFN in a few days!
> I just hope all these "symptoms" aren't in my head. I've heard you can trick your body into giving you symptoms, I wouldn't be surprised because I'm so anxious about it!!
> 
> When is the EARLIEST i should test? I have a 30-31 day cycle and day 30 is Tuesday.... Is it too early to test NOW? :shrug:

i would try to hold off until cd 28 or so to test. that is, unless you have some internet cheapies that you don't mind burning through. i don't know why i am even telling you all of this because i have been testing way too early :haha:


----------



## pambolina21

Girlnextdoor said:


> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck 9!! I hope it gets darker!
> 
> Baby....alot of woman start getting faint lines at 10dpo....I think if you are pregnant it's possible to get a line now!!
> 
> I say.....:test:
> 
> LOL....good luck sweetie!!
> 
> Out of curiosity I've been taking hpt's....and I've been getting faint lines....I'm hoping it's a good thing! And not evaps!
> 
> omg, pam that is great! has the bleeding completely stopped? i was actually feeling down about my chances today after i tested and got a bfn, but seeing this makes me feel better. when i read your first post, i remember thinking that i wished that you would get a bfp even more than i wished one for myself (and i don't normally feel that way, haha), so if you are testing positive then i am so happy for you :happydance:
> 
> if the bleeding doesn't stop, i would honestly go see the OB. hopefully it was just IB, but if it keeps going i would get checked.Click to expand...

The bleeding hasn't stopped yet...but has tapered off....I'm not even cramping anymore....My test lines are so faint....but a friend of mine can see them....it may not even be anything so we'll see if they get any darker....lol.....Thank you so much for wanting this as much as I do...lol....I hope we all get our :bfp: soon!!

:dust:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

It might be worth an OB visit. When I was bleeding in early pregnancy, the dr offered to give me a progesterone shot and said that sometimes it can stop a miscarriage. I opted not to get it because it seemed as if the baby had already stopped growing.


----------



## laura_2010

HI all..... Im out AF came today :cry: So onwards to next month, AF came early :growlmad:


----------



## 9babiesgone

so sorry Laura :hugs: and :dust: for next cycle!!


----------



## babylove719

Ok so I really wanna test today!!!! I can hold my pee for 3 hours this afternoon and test as soon as I get home. I have 2 dollar tree tests at home as well as two CB Digi (for when it's for real) do you gals think it's worth the $$ to stop and get a FRER or will the $cheapies be good enough. OR should I just shut up and test in the morning with FMU? I'm just so sick of waiting and so many ppl get their faint pos at 8-10dpo!! Aahhhg!


----------



## KMIrishGal

babylove719 said:


> Ok so I really wanna test today!!!! I can hold my pee for 3 hours this afternoon and test as soon as I get home. I have 2 dollar tree tests at home as well as two CB Digi (for when it's for real) do you gals think it's worth the $$ to stop and get a FRER or will the $cheapies be good enough. OR should I just shut up and test in the morning with FMU? I'm just so sick of waiting and so many ppl get their faint pos at 8-10dpo!! Aahhhg!

Hey babylove. I would probably hold off on testing if at all possible. I'll admit that I tested yesterday with a FRER at 9 dpo and got a BFN!! I was thinking the same as you and now wishing I had waited because now I'm thinking I'm totally out. If you do decide to stop on the way home for a FRER, I found a coupon on their website for $2.00 off. Good luck and I'll keep my fx for you!!!!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

You guys, I just tested again and look what I got!!!!
https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f57/ckeen/DSC_0021-1.jpg


----------



## 9babiesgone

wow that is an amazing line!! congrats girlnextdoor!!!


----------



## babylove719

That's 2 LINES!!!! :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: !!!!!!!!!
CONGATS GIRLNEXTDOOR!! 

I want mine next!!!!! Lol.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

babylove719 said:


> Ok so I really wanna test today!!!! I can hold my pee for 3 hours this afternoon and test as soon as I get home. I have 2 dollar tree tests at home as well as two CB Digi (for when it's for real) do you gals think it's worth the $$ to stop and get a FRER or will the $cheapies be good enough. OR should I just shut up and test in the morning with FMU? I'm just so sick of waiting and so many ppl get their faint pos at 8-10dpo!! Aahhhg!

i tested negative 9 dpo and again negative this morning, 11dpo. it really made me feel crappy to see those negatives. i think you should try to hold out. i would say the earliest you should test is 10dpo. how many are you now?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh no, so sorry to hear that Laura. Big :hugs:

:bfp: in March will be yours :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Girlnextdoor that is a fab line, congrats :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

i just realized i already responded to your post once. i told you i have been acting spacey :haha: 

i'm saying this after i just drove to pick up my son an hour early and had to drive back home once i realized i have lost my mind.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

babylove719 said:


> That's 2 LINES!!!! :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: !!!!!!!!!
> CONGATS GIRLNEXTDOOR!!
> 
> I want mine next!!!!! Lol.

thank you! i am nervous. i miscarried in november so i hope this is a sticky one.

i had a lot of the same symptoms as you so i think this might be your month too!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Omgosh really that is a great line!!
I am a little jealous of how obvious it is, mine wasnt so much. My husband could see mine, but it still wasnt that dark.

: /

I think I am getting paranoid now.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Girlnextdoor said:


> i just realized i already responded to your post once. i told you i have been acting spacey :haha:
> 
> i'm saying this after i just drove to pick up my son an hour early and had to drive back home once i realized i have lost my mind.

oh wait, i was looking at someone else's response. i guess i hadn't responded yet. wow, i really am losing my mind.

i had a job interview yesterday and all i could think in my head was "don't say anything stupid, don't say anything stupid"


----------



## Girlnextdoor

9babiesgone said:


> Omgosh really that is a great line!!
> I am a little jealous of how obvious it is, mine wasnt so much. My husband could see mine, but it still wasnt that dark.
> 
> : /
> 
> I think I am getting paranoid now.

I hope yours keeps getting darker! I am paranoid too. I really do NOT want to get too excited because I'm afraid of miscarrying again.


----------



## babylove719

Girlnextdoor said:


> babylove719 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I really wanna test today!!!! I can hold my pee for 3 hours this afternoon and test as soon as I get home. I have 2 dollar tree tests at home as well as two CB Digi (for when it's for real) do you gals think it's worth the $$ to stop and get a FRER or will the $cheapies be good enough. OR should I just shut up and test in the morning with FMU? I'm just so sick of waiting and so many ppl get their faint pos at 8-10dpo!! Aahhhg!
> 
> i tested negative 9 dpo and again negative this morning, 11dpo. it really made me feel crappy to see those negatives. i think you should try to hold out. i would say the earliest you should test is 10dpo. how many are you now?Click to expand...


I am 10DPO today! I havnt tested at all yet and i can wait till morning but I just feel like my nerves are getting out of control too. I don't want to go crazyu all night lol. 
I don't knowwwww!


----------



## babylove719

LADIES!!! I JUST GOT MY BFP ON A FRER AND CB DIGITAL!!! I'M STILL SHAKING I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!! :cloud9:
:bfp: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo 2 (5).jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 39


----------



## pambolina21

Congrats Baby and Girl.....that is awesome news!!
Have a Happy and Healthy 9 months!


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh congrats that is a obvious 2nd line!! woohooo


----------



## Hope10

I'm testing on tues 22nd my due on date, I ovulated on time and since Sunday I've been feeling sick at night, stomach cramps and really annoying dull aching legs, going dizzy wen I was driving today I had to pill over! Since having my 3 year old daughter I've sadly suffered 2 late misscarages and an eptopic I'm hoping this time brings hope for me! Been ttc for a year with one Fallopian tube! Has any one else had early positive pregnancy symptoms like mine? Good luck everybody x


----------



## jpmystic

Congrats Girlnextdoor and Babylove!!!! 

I ovulated a little later than normal this cycle for some reason, but I'm 8dpo today and should start on the 22nd. I tested early (yes today) just in case.. planning on retesting again on Sunday morning (10dpo) and the 22nd (12dpo).

I hope we get to hear of others getting their :BFP: too!! :dust:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Babylove, WOOHOO!!! That is awesome! I had a feeling you were gonna get one!:happydance: :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Confetti

Wow Congratulations to Girlnextdoor and Babylove:happydance::happydance::happydance:


The only symptom I have is cramping and that is a sign of AF for me! I decided that I wont test until I am sure the witch is late. 

:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Big congrats babylove that is an excellent line and you can't beat seeing 'pregnant'!!
h & h 9 mths :hugs:

xx


----------



## Girlnextdoor

OK, I feel nervous now. So last night, I did another test and it looked the same as the one I posted. This morning I did one and the line is still there, but it is lighter. I will try another one this afternoon :cry: I am hoping that FMU is just not the best for me because I got a negative yesterday morning and then positive in the afternoon. Please stick, little guy!


----------



## qwk

FX girlnext door!! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck girlnextdoor xx


----------



## Girlnextdoor

thanks guys. i still have all the same symptoms, so i'm hoping the line will get darker.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

OK, i found this link that says that you should not use that to determine if something is wrong. I think I will try to just be calm :haha: and wait a few days and then test again and make sure it is still there. I still feel pregnant, so hopefully that is a good thing.


----------



## babylove719

Thank you so much ladies!! :hugs:
HUGE congrats to all the other girls with BFPs on this thread, it's so exciting!! :wohoo: 
I am still in disbelief! I took another test this morning just to see the lines still there LOL, I know it was completely unnecessary but I just can't believe it's real! 
Please cross your fingers for my lil bean to be sticky! 
and MY fingers are X'ed for YOU all to get your :bfp:s SOON!!

:dust:


.


----------



## mrsL

I will probably take my test on the 23rd. Can't wait! I'm glad it's a 3-day weekend tho - been having so many symptoms, I just have this weird feeling...4.5 more days


----------



## Flowerbaby

Congratulations to all the girls with BFP's! Good luck to all the girls waiting to get them! AF showed this morning unexpectedly so im out.......:wacko:

Onto March i go!!! Babydust to you all...........:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you babyhopes, a :bfp: in March will be yours xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

30mummyof1 said:


> Sorry to hear the :witch: got you babyhopes, a :bfp: in March will be yours xx

Oh thanks hun, i hope so, am feelin confident for next month, i dont why but i just have a good feeling!!!! Hope im right:happydance:

How are you anyway??? Anymore testing or symptoms yet?? Good luck hun got my fingers n toes x'd for ya xxxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Tested yesterday :bfn: so going to see if af turns up on tues now. I don't feel anything really to be honest so i would be completely shocked if i was now.. 

Pretty sure i'll be joining you in march hun :hugs: and that will be our month :) December babies are even more exciting :happydance:

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh sorry bt yr bfn but you aint out yet hun!!! Yeah am reckoning march is the month! Getting closer to xmas babies!! How sweet!! Big hugs xx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah March is a good month, its my birthday on the 7th! so by my reckoning i'll be trying around that time - maybe ov depending on this cycle.

:hugs:

xx


----------



## OoOo

I tested today cycle day 31 negative on clearblue digital, so going to hang on until wednesday I will be a week late then, just hoping my hormone levels not high enough to be picked up on digi, hcg levels are meant to rise every 72 hours or so so Im trying to keep hoping.


----------



## qwk

30mummyof1 said:


> Yeah March is a good month, its my birthday on the 7th! so by my reckoning i'll be trying around that time - maybe ov depending on this cycle.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> xx

my DH's birthday is the 7th! :D good luck!!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I tested again today and the line is much darker, so I feel better. I will feel much better once I can get past 6 weeks because that is when I lost the last one.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Pam, how are you doing? Did the bleeding stop?


----------



## Girlnextdoor

How about you, 9babies, did your line get darker?


----------



## 9babiesgone

the line only got a tad bit darker, still faint. makes me very nervous and paranoid. I know a line is better than none at all but omgosh. I guess I should have waited even longer than to test. bc my daughter was faint but a noticable line at 6 weeks, adn I am only 4 weeks. so maybe I Just dont have a lot of hcg right now.


----------



## Beedlebum

Hi girls - I am completly shocked but this morning I got my BFP !!

How lucky is this thread eh !!

Congratulations to all the other BFP'ers and fingers crossed for March for everyone else

xx


----------



## mrshanna

Beedlebum said:


> Hi girls - I am completly shocked but this morning I got my BFP !!
> 
> How lucky is this thread eh !!
> 
> Congratulations to all the other BFP'ers and fingers crossed for March for everyone else
> 
> xx

Congratulations Beedlebum! I hope the luck holds out and Im next! Have a healthy and happy nine months:hugs:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Beedlebum said:


> Hi girls - I am completly shocked but this morning I got my BFP !!
> 
> How lucky is this thread eh !!
> 
> Congratulations to all the other BFP'ers and fingers crossed for March for everyone else
> 
> xx

WOW! This really is a lucky thread! Congrats!!!:happydance: yay for another bfp :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## OoOo

unlucky for me :( af came last night... too upsetting, 5 days late and I thought that this might be it. wont be back here for a while as I feel I am just making myself worse clinging onto any thread of hope


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all!
Cratz to all who got BFP! :flower:
Roll on Ovulation time! im on cd5 today.... (tmi) I had a bad AF so think its cleared me out ready to implatn my baby! :thumbup: Wishfull hopes!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

9babiesgone said:


> the line only got a tad bit darker, still faint. makes me very nervous and paranoid. I know a line is better than none at all but omgosh. I guess I should have waited even longer than to test. bc my daughter was faint but a noticable line at 6 weeks, adn I am only 4 weeks. so maybe I Just dont have a lot of hcg right now.

I would wait a week and try again. At least the line is darker. I did read that you shouldn't really use that as a way to judge since your pee can be diluted, so try not to worry. If you are worried, it is better to ask your doc for a blood test.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

OoOo said:


> unlucky for me :( af came last night... too upsetting, 5 days late and I thought that this might be it. wont be back here for a while as I feel I am just making myself worse clinging onto any thread of hope

Awe, I'm so sorry. I hope next month is your bfp. *hugs*


----------



## Redi2BaMom

Congrats to all the ladies with :bfp:'s and to the ladies who got AF don't give up, your moment is coming soon! :thumbup:


----------



## Confetti

Congrats to all of those who got a BFP!!!

Today af came:cry: it is very light and pink and it came three days early it is really strange cause I had no back pain or cramps for a few days. So I guess I am out. I will start taking the pill again cause as I said on a previous post I found this waiting to stressful for me to handle lol. Maybe I will try again after a few months. :dust:


----------



## pambolina21

Girlnextdoor said:


> Pam, how are you doing? Did the bleeding stop?

The bleeding stopped last night...BFN's on my tests....all OPK's are negative....my only hope is Clomid.....so in the next few weeks we're going to have my husbands swimmers tested...only them will she give me Clomid....

Thanks for checking up on me!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

pambolina21 said:


> Girlnextdoor said:
> 
> 
> Pam, how are you doing? Did the bleeding stop?
> 
> The bleeding stopped last night...BFN's on my tests....all OPK's are negative....my only hope is Clomid.....so in the next few weeks we're going to have my husbands swimmers tested...only them will she give me Clomid....
> 
> Thanks for checking up on me!Click to expand...

I was really hoping this was it for you. I'm so sorry. I hope the clomid gets you over the hump.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, congrats to those girls who got BFP'S ! Yaaay happy and healthy 9 months to you all!!!:hugs:

So sorry to those who got af, me included! I had a heavy af too Laura so think ive had a good clear out ready for implanting the little eggy!!! I hope so! I had ewcm in it too, very strange!:wacko: Nearly over now thank goodness! Think i ov in a week or so, so i will be :sex::sex::sex: from sunday me thinks! Hoping my dh is well up for it this month! Might try some new tricks!!! lol :thumbup:

Good luck for our March BFP's !!!! Babydust all round xxxxx :kiss:


----------



## pambolina21

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, congrats to those girls who got BFP'S ! Yaaay happy and healthy 9 months to you all!!!:hugs:
> 
> So sorry to those who got af, me included! I had a heavy af too Laura so think ive had a good clear out ready for implanting the little eggy!!! I hope so! I had ewcm in it too, very strange!:wacko: Nearly over now thank goodness! Think i ov in a week or so, so i will be :sex::sex::sex: from sunday me thinks! Hoping my dh is well up for it this month! Might try some new tricks!!! lol :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck for our March BFP's !!!! Babydust all round xxxxx :kiss:

I had EWCM during my cycle as well....weird huh?! lol


----------



## Flowerbaby

pambolina21 said:


> babyhopes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, congrats to those girls who got BFP'S ! Yaaay happy and healthy 9 months to you all!!!:hugs:
> 
> So sorry to those who got af, me included! I had a heavy af too Laura so think ive had a good clear out ready for implanting the little eggy!!! I hope so! I had ewcm in it too, very strange!:wacko: Nearly over now thank goodness! Think i ov in a week or so, so i will be :sex::sex::sex: from sunday me thinks! Hoping my dh is well up for it this month! Might try some new tricks!!! lol :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck for our March BFP's !!!! Babydust all round xxxxx :kiss:
> 
> I had EWCM during my cycle as well....weird huh?! lolClick to expand...

Yeah i wonder what it is??? i may google it and find out, think its to do with producing estrogen though, was mixed in with blood (sorry tmi). I was like what the hell is that all about!!! hope it means i will still have some around ov time! maybe we should start to bd now!!! lol! Wishful thinking! :wacko:

Hope you are okay pam, sorry your ic's ended up bfn's was hoping your faint lines would get darker. Onto March we go then!!! xxxx:hugs:

What cd are you on now?? how long are your cycles? Mine are really strange just had a 26 followed by a 27 now a 24, am all over the blooming place!!! No wonder i cant catch that little eggy!!! xxx:dohh:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all...
My cycles were 28days now 27days.... I had ewcm as well.... could be lucky as so many of us have had it!
Im thinking BD frm 27th -5th as ovu should be around 3rd but will opk.... Lots of luck all!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey babe, think im gona order some opk's tomorrow so i have some for next week, wasnt gona bother but with my cycles being all over i just wana know when i ov! just not sure how accurate it is! my cycles have been 26, 26, 27 and now 24! I was 24 before my mc's so hoping im back to normal now! yeah strange bout ewcm, hope its a good sign!!! Good luck chick...xxx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls i have read that ewcm during af is mucus being shed with the lining! It is apparently common with short cycles!! It dosent mean you are ovulating during af, but thats great news as dh does not go anywhere near me during af! LOL! xxx Heres hoping for lots of ewcm next week too! LOL xx


----------



## pambolina21

babyhopes2011 said:


> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, congrats to those girls who got BFP'S ! Yaaay happy and healthy 9 months to you all!!!:hugs:
> 
> So sorry to those who got af, me included! I had a heavy af too Laura so think ive had a good clear out ready for implanting the little eggy!!! I hope so! I had ewcm in it too, very strange!:wacko: Nearly over now thank goodness! Think i ov in a week or so, so i will be :sex::sex::sex: from sunday me thinks! Hoping my dh is well up for it this month! Might try some new tricks!!! lol :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck for our March BFP's !!!! Babydust all round xxxxx :kiss:
> 
> I had EWCM during my cycle as well....weird huh?! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah i wonder what it is??? i may google it and find out, think its to do with producing estrogen though, was mixed in with blood (sorry tmi). I was like what the hell is that all about!!! hope it means i will still have some around ov time! maybe we should start to bd now!!! lol! Wishful thinking! :wacko:
> 
> Hope you are okay pam, sorry your ic's ended up bfn's was hoping your faint lines would get darker. Onto March we go then!!! xxxx:hugs:
> 
> What cd are you on now?? how long are your cycles? Mine are really strange just had a 26 followed by a 27 now a 24, am all over the blooming place!!! No wonder i cant catch that little eggy!!! xxx:dohh:Click to expand...

I had a reading that the month of March would be significant...FX!!! I was hoping my ic's meant something too...but that's okay....it'll happen one day right? lol
I am not sure what CD I'm on...I don't really keep track of all that anymore...this last bleed is only 2 since 2009 (when I had my daughter) I can't believe she's about to be 2!!! These last two bleeds have lasted 9 and 7 days (horrid if you ask me!) The 9 day cycle was on Dec. 9th and tghe 7 day cycle was on Feb.15th...

I've already spoken to my husnand and he's aware of the "test" that's coming...he even jokenly asked "Tell me when exactly is this test so I can study for it..." LOL! I'm glad he's being a real trooper...I dunno what I would do if I was a guy and HAD to give a sample while not DTD.... but we really want this baby so....you gotta do what ya gotta do!

I hope you catch that egg hun!!! I'll be praying for us all!!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Well thats good know thanks Babyhopes!
Lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
To you all!
:hugs:


----------



## Confetti

The witch is really cruel to me this month. It came early and now it is brown/pink not red I am still using a normal pantyliner. Pfffffffffff:wacko:
I really dont want to get my hopes high and think it is implantation bleeding. Helppppppp this has never happened to me usually I see some spotting in the evening and the day after af is there with all its glory. I am really confused now.


----------



## laura_2010

Awww hun you neva know...:hugs:
Lots of luck to you... Have you tested?


----------



## Confetti

no I havent. I will test tomorrow morning if af does not show. With my son I had the same thing happening. I had what i thought was af on the exact day of my period due date for one day and the next day I got a BFP so fingers crossed.:winkwink:


----------



## laura_2010

Sounds all good then! :thumbup: Lots of luck Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## qwk

FX confetti!


----------



## mrshanna

Good luck Confetti! I'll be testing in the morning too!


----------



## pambolina21

So I didn't get my BFP for February...so onto March!!!

Granted I need Provera to help me cycle...I'm gonna go about this like everyone else...according to Countdowntopregnancy.com I will be due to ovulate on March 3rd - March 7th!!! I will be using OPK's and taking a less stressful approach....I'm so happy for all you ladies that got your BFP this month...for those who got an unwelcome visit from the :witch: I hope you stay with me and we can get through this next month together!!!!

:dust: https://www.free-blinkies.com/blinkies/TTC/Babydust_pink.gif :dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina. I am rooting for you/ :dust: to you!!!!


----------



## pambolina21

9babiesgone said:


> pambolina. I am rooting for you/ :dust: to you!!!!

Thanks sweetie...I need all the rooting and dust I can get...lol....I'm gonna have to invest in a shit load of opk's...LMAO!

So how have you been feeling hun?


----------



## 9babiesgone

pretty sickly!! and it has me freaking a lot that I still cna not get a strong positive on a 25 miu test, only a faint one on a 10 miu one! it is the same, but I dont know if it is getting darker. so I am very scared I am going to miscarry.


----------



## pambolina21

I understand your worry...have you gone for beta's yet? I'm sorry if you have and I missed that bit of info...been a little out of the loop lately....do you have any progression pictures? Have you tried using tests other than ic's?


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have not had a chance to use anything but ics. I get faint lines. but nothing that is that dark. they are slightly darker but not by much. I can not get betas till the 4th bc my insurance only covers so many of those, and only after I see my doctor.


----------



## pambolina21

I've always heard it takes forever to get a blazing line on ic's...so I wouldn't worry to much sweetie...insurance is a blessing but can be a real pain!!! Try not to stress to much hun...it's not good for you or the baby! I'd rest as much as possible and drink plenty of water!!

I hope you appt goes well hun! The 4th will be here in no time!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to introduce myself and join your thread. I am 30 years old w/PCOS. My husband had a pretty good SA, aside from abnormal morphology. I don't O on my own that I know of. I did provera this cycle to get AF, then clomid days 3-7, and a trigger shot of ovidrel on Friday. Today is 3 DPO. It is the first day I got a rise in temp.. from 97.9 up to 98.4. Fertility friend tracked my O on Sunday, which seems about right. Now I have mild cramps.. and a little bit of creamy CM. I'm also doing herbs and acupuncture so hopefully will get a BFP this month! I go for progesterone level check on Friday. I have no idea what I should expect, what is considered a good level? Is that too early to see if I'm pregnant? I'm assuming it is b/c it will only be 6 DPO. I think the RE said to test for pregnancy 2 weeks and 2 days after the trigger shot, which is March 6th. Well.. I just wanted to say hi and good luck to all!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

9babiesgone said:


> pambolina. I am rooting for you/ :dust: to you!!!!

Me too! I will be checking in on you ladies! :dust: for everyone!


----------



## Springy

I'm going to jump in here - I'm 32 years old, DH is 34 with normal SA. We have been ttc for 14 months now. 2 cycles of clomid at 50mg no luck, now doing cycle monitoring with 100mg clomid on days 5 to 9. Clinic triggered o with ovidrel shot on cd 12. Bd cd 12 - 14 and am praying for a bfp this month!!!

Now 7 dpo and resisting the urge to test!!

Congrats to all you ladies who got the bfp, and for those who didn't march is around the corner!! Fx for everyone!!


----------



## pambolina21

Welcome Springy! I hope you get your BFP!!!!
:dust:


----------



## pambolina21

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just wanted to introduce myself and join your thread. I am 30 years old w/PCOS. My husband had a pretty good SA, aside from abnormal morphology. I don't O on my own that I know of. I did provera this cycle to get AF, then clomid days 3-7, and a trigger shot of ovidrel on Friday. Today is 3 DPO. It is the first day I got a rise in temp.. from 97.9 up to 98.4. Fertility friend tracked my O on Sunday, which seems about right. Now I have mild cramps.. and a little bit of creamy CM. I'm also doing herbs and acupuncture so hopefully will get a BFP this month! I go for progesterone level check on Friday. I have no idea what I should expect, what is considered a good level? Is that too early to see if I'm pregnant? I'm assuming it is b/c it will only be 6 DPO. I think the RE said to test for pregnancy 2 weeks and 2 days after the trigger shot, which is March 6th. Well.. I just wanted to say hi and good luck to all!

Welcome Frankie!!! I really hope this works out for you! Your story sounds like mine accept I haven't advanced to Clomid yet...the doctor's wanna test my husband first so we will be setting that up in the next few weeks....Keep us posted sweetie! We wanna see some BFP's!!!!

:dust:


----------



## pambolina21

You know it's funny....tonight my husband looked at me and asked me "Are your boobs getting bigger!?" LOL! I was like...I dunno...but they have been sore for awhile! He said they definately look bigger...and being a typical man...He said he was gonna attack me later in the bedroom...lmao...goofball!!! This is coming from a man who is far and beyond observant...lol....I know I can't be pregnant but it sure made my heart skip a beat!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone! I am new here and wanted some company through the awful 2ww. I am currently 9 dpo (bfn this morning) I just turned 36 and DH is 35. We have been trying for a few months now with no luck, and I had to have a leep procedure done in January which paused things for a month. I also have some health issues (chronic pelvic pain) so it would have been nice to conceive right away, but nothing is ever easy in life, right?!? Wishing the best for all of you!!


----------



## Confetti

Hi ladies soooo this morn Af definately showed up.

I decided that I would not try to concieve this month and would just relax for a few moths. Meanwhile I will try to loose some weight and have a checkup at the dentist so if a baby comes I will be ready and healthy. I will not start taking the pill again so I will be not trying not preventin lol. Good luck to everyone I will still follow the baby and bump forums as I am an addict now.:dust:


----------



## mrshanna

Well...14 dpo with a BFN! No AF either, but I suspect the Clomid has extended my cycle. Wow. I am heartbroken.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, hope you all well!!

Confetti sorry to hear af got ya....onto march you roll with us ladies, here's hoping for our march bfp's!:happydance:

Well im off to barbados for a couple of days today with work so wen i get home on sunday i shud be starting my fertile time!!! Whahoo! And i rckn dh gona be well up for it as im just finishin af today so we havent been near each other!!! Lol!! Cant wait to get back and start :sex::sex::sex:

Am hoping i can get wifi in hotel so i can keep in touch if not will be back on sunday for a catch up....xxx

Good luck to all still waiting for bfp's n those who arent yet get plenty of :sex:!!!!

Babydust to all of us xxxxxxx


----------



## pambolina21

Hello ladies! 

I'm sorry the witch got you Confetti...I understand about wanting to take a break...I will be too...I gotta loose some weight too and try to get my cycles regulated...so we too will be NTNP...lol...Good luck sweetie!!

Mrshanna....I know how frustrating that can be...keep us posted and let us know how you get along!! 

Have fun in Barbados Babyloves, even though it's work related...lol....Good luck for when you come back...FX that you catch that egg!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am really really tired today. but I wanted to send :dust: to everyone! I hope you get your :bfp: soon!


----------



## pambolina21

Sorry your so tired hun! Comes with the territory...lol...

I'm gonna torture myself today and watch "Baby Story" on TLC....if I can't get pregnant now then I'll just watch other woman with their experiences and birth....I used to be obsessed with this channel....but took a big break from it...lol....

It's a good show...when I was pregnant with my 1st I had NO IDEA what to expect....watching Baby Story I learned alot from other woman and it actually helped me through my pregnancy.....


----------



## pambolina21

So how is everyone doing? I hope all is well!!!! My 20 month old is keeping me on my toes...lol....I sometimes find myself clinging to her babyhood cause I feel like it's the last I will see that.....Just gotta keep praying that God will grant me one last blessing!!!!


----------



## laura_2010

Hi... Aww bless! :hugs:
Well im lil worred Cd7 still brown cm n lil bit of light red cm once wen I wipe (tmi) should I be worred??
And should I still ovulate as AF lasted longer? x:flower:


----------



## pambolina21

laura_2010 said:


> Hi... Aww bless! :hugs:
> Well im lil worred Cd7 still brown cm n lil bit of light red cm once wen I wipe (tmi) should I be worred??
> And should I still ovulate as AF lasted longer? x:flower:

I don't think you should be worried....maybe it's ovulation bleeding? When did AF stop? 

I think if you have ovulated every month you shouldn't have anything to worry about...I have ovulated at all....not since before I got pregnant in 2008....so it really sucks!!! Just gotta keep using opk's and pray for a positive!

I'm on CD10 and I'm experiencing cramps and sore nipples....not sure if it will amount to anything...lol....but I'm gonna keep testing...

Do you think if I tested once (opks) in the morning that I'll still detect my surge? I don't have alot of opk's left so I'm only doing it once everyday with FMU....I won't be able to buy any till next week!!! UUGH!


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs::dohh:Thanks...Well Af started 18th feb was kinda heavy to start then last 2days brown cm only wen i wipe (tmi) I think i missed mt slurge last month almost pos opk,
but 1st month pos....

I test 10am then 2pm and 8pm 3 times....:dohh: But they do say it doesnt normaly show is early morning.... so Id say try 2pm the longer you dnt drink the better but when you have enough try 3times so you can catch it.... :hugs: Lots of luck..
It must be hard for you not ovulating :hugs: I hope its around the coner hun! x


----------



## pambolina21

It's hard not to drink!! I'm always thirsty...lol...I always have a glass of something by my side...lol...I'll start testing at 2pm....omg what if I have missed it!? Been testing in the morning for the past few days....eeeeekkkk...But I only just started cramping....so maybe I'm safe...lol...I dunno....I think I'll take one now...lol....


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe yeh why not.... I read not to drink 4hrs before tking one... Iv tryed but last 2hrs lol n I gotta pos... But I did read morning wasnt as good.... 2pm deffo and night is a must....:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

ok...great....


----------



## Springy

Dont loose hope StranjeGirl - my friend conceived in January and at 9dpo she was a BFN but is now 10 weeks :) Often its still to early to test. Try to hang in there.

I know the 2ww is BRUTAL! 

I had Leep done last Jan so can relate to the feelings of having to wait and put ttc on hold. Hang in there!!

I'm only a day behind you so we can muddle through this 2ww together!!!



StranjeGirl said:


> Hi Everyone! I am new here and wanted some company through the awful 2ww. I am currently 9 dpo (bfn this morning) I just turned 36 and DH is 35. We have been trying for a few months now with no luck, and I had to have a leep procedure done in January which paused things for a month. I also have some health issues (chronic pelvic pain) so it would have been nice to conceive right away, but nothing is ever easy in life, right?!? Wishing the best for all of you!!


----------



## pambolina21

Well my opk was negative (as I suspected it would be...) but I'm curious...will the lines get darker and darker till positive like an hpt or will it be nothing one day then BAM positive?

I don't know how things are going to go for me...if I have to take Provera to get my cycles how am I suppose to ovulate? And my doc won't put me on Clomid without testing my husbands sperm count first (which we'll do just not sure when yet!) My cycles on Provera are awful...they last 7-9 days with heavy bleeding and (tmi..sorry!) big clots and when I called the nurse about it she said that wasn't normal...but they can't put me on anything else accept BCP and that just totally defeats the purpose...lol....I took Provera for 10 days and it was awful...I even took it for 4 days and cramped right away and about a week after the 4 pills I had yet another bad, bad cycle...how am I suppose to get pregnant if I have to be on Provera and have withdraw bleeds? How can that possibly be good for implantation if my lining is shedding...it makes no sense to me!!!

I'm just so....UUUUGGGHHHH....you know...just wanna rip my hair out! Any advice would be helpful!!!


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies! I cant believe how lucky this thread is!! Ive been stalking you guys and didnt want to jinx myself by joining in until Iv ovulated...well today is the day!! Tomorrow will be 1DPO and AF is NOT GOING TO SHOW on March 10th :) :)

Mind if I join and get all of your lucky baby dust??
I had a dream last night I was 3 months preggers...maybe its a good sign??

Anyone else due to test around that time???


----------



## Redi2BaMom

pambolina21 said:


> Well my opk was negative (as I suspected it would be...) but I'm curious...will the lines get darker and darker till positive like an hpt or will it be nothing one day then BAM positive?

This was my first month doing opk strips and I had no gradual darkening. I started taking them on CD 7 and I had a faint test line every day but on CD 12 BAM dark lines and on CD13 VERY dark lines and the day after it went back to normal.


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks Redi!!

I posted a few days ago that my husband commented on my boobs being bigger...well...He's right! I'm 29 years old...how can they still be growing!!! I don't get it...lol...they've been hurting alot for over a month...mostly the nipple area...and like I said I know I'm not pregnant....so what would make my boobs get bigger?


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thanks Springy! I had a huge temp rise today but unusual spotting, so I am not sure what is going on. Patience is a virtue!!

For all using OPK's. I get the cheapy ones off the internet. It used to be wondfo, but is now something else (one step, I think), and they have worked great! I got like 100 for $20 and I use them 3 times a day because they are so cheap, and I noticed that even if I only hold my urine for a couple hours I still get a positive (although I never drink enough water, so my urine isn't as diluted as it should be) Anyway, I also use clearblue fertility monitor, but I sometimes get a positive opk before going to bed and then have the Peak on the monitor in the morning. Not as fun as getting a smiley face on the stick, but much cheaper!! :winkwink:


----------



## pambolina21

The cheapies are definately worth it...I'll buy some next week...till then I'll be finishing my CB ones...

Well it's alittle past 7:00am here....so Good Morning to those in the States!! I have no idea what time it is for everyone else...lol...

I'm EXHAUSTED this morning....so much so that I actually feel nauseous...anyone ever get that way? I can't seem to stop yawning and I have a low dull headache!

I hope today get's better....cause all I wanna do is lay in bed and sleep!!!


----------



## pambolina21

Everyone must be busy today!!!

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

how are you pambolina?


----------



## pambolina21

9babiesgone said:


> how are you pambolina?

I'm doing alright.....just trying to occupy my mind with other thoughts...lol...Having baby on the brain is taking a toll on me...lol...

I just want it to happen already!!! One more baby is all we want....

How are you doing???


----------



## LaceHeart

iv lost count what tww this is now. Two years and nothing, yet when i had my stars read professionally apparently i conceive this month. Well opk tested pos on the 21st,22nd.....so lets wait and see. I hate the tww :( why cant it be easy. If this month comes a bfn im in for my lap and dye mid march :(


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am not that great pambolina, probably miscarrying.


----------



## mrshanna

9babiesgone said:


> I am not that great pambolina, probably miscarrying.

Oh No!!! Oh hun I hope not! Just reading your little miniatuere bit of info in your name breaks my heart for you. I pray youre not this time!!!


----------



## pambolina21

Oh sweetie...I'm so sorry! Why do you think so hun? What's going on??


----------



## pambolina21

I'm becoming a little hopeful...I went to the bathroom and noticed my CM is building up...and I'm usually dry...gonna keep using opk's...will probably order some from online since they are so cheap....Gosh I hope I ovulate soon! I just wanna have at least a chance at conceiving....since I don't ovulate....


----------



## Springy

Hang in there 9babiesgone. Sending you lots of prayers and good luck.


----------



## pambolina21

9babies....how are you sweetie.....have you gone to the doctor? Let us know how your doing hun...I'm worried about you!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am havign an chemical pregnancy a very early miscarriage. doctors confirmed, bc of all the bleeding.


----------



## pambolina21

I am so so so very sorry sweetie!! My prayers are with you hun!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!!!! I am almost done. I am giving one more try and if not. I am getting my tubes tied. these losses are draining me.


----------



## laura_2010

very sorry to hear hun...:hugs: x


----------



## 9babiesgone

its ok. I just feel down.

I did everything I should have, take my vitamins, my progesterone and my black haw.


----------



## laura_2010

Aww its so not fair... you have been through alot... :hugs:


----------



## mrshanna

You are such an amazing woman, to be able to go through the number of losses that you have had to suffer through, and keep trying this many times! You are a much stronger person than I am. Period. I am so sorry for your loss hun.


----------



## pambolina21

You'll me in my prayers hun...I hope next time you'll have a sticky lil bean!!!!

I'm taking things one day at a time....been cramping off and on....I had that slight increase of CM yesterday but today, not so much....I wish my body would just WORK already!!!! I mean even if I wasn't trying to get pregnant I still would want my body to work normally...It really makes me feel like less of a woman...I'll be taking my opk soon...my temp this morning was 97.3...I'm not used to temping so I hope it's worth the effort!!!! I really don't want to rely on medication to help me but I'm facing a hard that I'll probably have to....so I guess I'll be scheduling an appointment soon or me and my husband (hubby for his sperm count and me for my Clomid)....

How is everyone else doing? How ya'll getting along?


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks ladies!! I am really really not sure if I am going to get a sticky bean


----------



## qwk

so sorry 9babiesgone!!

have you thought about trying a different doctor or a specialist? as i recall your doc didn't sound particularly sympathetic to your problems... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

i am going to a new doctor in march. I am looking forward to seeing someone more understanding. or at least I hope so!!


----------



## pambolina21

Thats great hun...I hope this new doc can help you....

So how is everyone doing? Anything going on? Symptoms or otherwise?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls how are you all? Firstly i just want to say how sorry i am toyou 9babiesgone, i hope you can get some answers when you see a different doctor, i really feel for you honey, hugs xxx:hugs:

Well im back from work and am super tired!!!:sleep: such a long way just for 24 hours! I got a bit of sunbathing in tho! Yeeaah! Well im waiting to ov, been opking since thurs all negative upto now and i havnt any ewcm yet so think im gona ov later in week. No bd'ing as yet so gona try n hold out another day! Lol! :wacko:

Its good to be back on here girls! Hugs and babydust to y'allxxx


----------



## pambolina21

Welcome back Babyhopes!!! I've been using my opk's too but still nothing...and even though people say opks don't gradually get darker like hpt's....I've noticed mine have gotten slightly darker (more visable) so I am hoping that's a good sign!!! According to Countdowntopregnanct.com I'm "suppose" to O on the 3rd....which doesn't make any sense to me!


----------



## laura_2010

woohooo! same day as me 3rd!! :happydance: I hope.... I have ewcm tho now so might ne eailer... will do an opk sooon tho:winkwink:
Im sooo tired today tho:sleep:


----------



## pambolina21

Your lucky....I have barely any CM....although I haven't checked yet today...my temps are still in the 97 range...

I hope you opk turns positive! Post a pic if you can!


----------



## laura_2010

well lil worried atm...
Due to ovulate 3rd.... been toilet (tmi) red blood cm its streaky in the cm like lines of it...??? not loads but when i wipe... and cramping??? Should i worry?? x:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

I was reading up on ovulation and it said that ovulation bleeding can be exactly what you just described! How does you opk's look?


----------



## pambolina21

Where's everyone at today!? lol


----------



## laura_2010

Im here! :happydance: Been docs today lil update...
Well the lil bleed thing yesteday they said it could be ovulation.. but before ovulation as you said :hugs:
Opk faint lines...:growlmad: thought maybe they would b getting darker by now...3 days to go....:wacko:
Doc had a look evrything was fine looked healthy so pleased I went... No cramping today tho lil bits of ewcm but lil mre like before ovulation cramy/sticky...

Hows you hun?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey girls, how are y'all?? Im just chillin nursing a hangover! Lol! My last drink before tww starts!! The older i get the worse my hangovers are! Anyway got sum bd'ing in last night and today, hoping to again wed or thurs. Little ewcm today, and my opk is darker than ystrdys, not quite a positive but rckn al get it tmor. :happydance:

How was everyones weekend?? Hope you all had fun xxx:hugs:

Fingers x'd for our big fat positive opk's!!! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Ladies!

Just realised i haven't checked in to this thread for a while. Hope you are all ok. 
Exciting times ahead! Hope you get lots of :sex: in :winkwink:

Laura - glad everything went well with the doc sounds like you are getting close now.

Babyhopes - i know what you mean about hangover's now! i can't believe i used to go out every weekend, now every 6 weeks is enough! FX for your :bfp: opk

I'm still waiting on this cycle to tell me one way or another! 21dpo today!

sending :dust: to you all.


----------



## Jetset

I ovulated yesterday sometime (according to OPKs) so have the long wait ahead now... I am not going to test until my period doesn't come this time!

Ha ha, who am I kidding... I will no doubt be testing on 12th March!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi 30mummy1!! How are you feeling? Have you got any symptoms??? Ohhhh am kpin my finga's n toes x'd for you for a BFP!!! How exciting!!:happydance:
Yeah am dying today just wana:sleep: !! Cant wait for day to be over! :cry:

Hi jetset! Im waiting to ov, hoping to get my positive tmor! Rckn i will be testing around 15th i think but i very much doubt i will be able to wait until then!!! :wacko: good luck hun n keep posting with symptoms xx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, i need everything crossed. Feeling ok, not stressing like i did last month! 
Been cramping (unusual for me), lots of creamy cm, boobs hurt from time to time, tired but not sleeping well - Keep tossing and turning and feeling hot. 
Maybe baby brain this morning - making porridge in my tea mug and putting the ham in the freezer?!?

OH wants me to test weds so i will keep you posted :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

im soo worried... OH moved my opk's rm last month... and im cd11 due to ovulate cd14... my opk's should be darkening?? or is it still early... how about urs? on 3ays before ovulation... im cramping agin.... my temp had gone up frm 36.9 to 37. this afenoon to 37.1?weird


----------



## laura_2010

im am feeling lil ill tho... sore throte


----------



## pambolina21

Hi ladies...glad to see ya'll again...lol...I try to keep this thread bumped up so I update often....

Nothing real significant going on with me...my temps are still in the 97 range...CM is scarce but watery like....what exactly do they mean by watery? What can it be compared too? My boobs have been hurting off and on....and I've been having some cramping since last night....hubby and I DTD last night...which was shocking considering he had me so pissed I threw a cooking utensil down in the skillet and food splattered almost to the ceiling...lol....I feel bad doing that but OMG he pissed me off! Anyway....opk's still showing negative....and not really getting any darker.....this sucks! Everyone has so much more promise than what I'm going through....I can't sleep at night and I always wake up sweating! I don't hold any significance to it...but it's sure annoying!

Keep posting ladies so I know how ya'll are getting along!!! FX for some BFP's!!!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Pam

I'm not sure about temps but watery cm is a good sign that you will be ovulating fairly soon i believe. Hopefully the opk's will start darkening for you too :hugs:

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey laura snds like u may be coming down with sumthing, ive just had sore thraot, stuffy nose n my temp was high for cple days! Am sure you will be fine chick xx my opk's not changed very much n im due to ov in 2 days! I seem to get light lines until 2 days before then they darken quite quickly! I have just opk'd again and its lighter than the one i did earlier today! grrrr...so annoying rnt they!!:wacko:

Oh pambolina you make me giggle!! :haha:My dh is getting right on my nerves today, he been soooo demanding and wanting my attention, i cud scream! He knows im a bit hungover so am sure he is trying to wind me up on purpose! Ohhh he will know about it if i snap tho!! Lol!! :gun:

I havent got any ov cramping yet and not much ewcm....bit strange for me!! Oh well....not long girls n we will be back in the TWW!!! :wacko:


----------



## laura_2010

hehe... Im hoping my opk chnage 2mro....:thumbup:
Not much ewcm here as well...:growlmad: but got the cramping....
juts hope i ovulate :wacko: cramping is good and sleep-less nights...:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Bbayhopes i see your tinker has chnaged to ( this is one of your most fertile days) woohooo! :happydance:.......Im sure last month I had ewcm by now? lol crntt rember :dohh:


----------



## Flowerbaby

laura_2010 said:


> Bbayhopes i see your tinker has chnaged to ( this is one of your most fertile days) woohooo! :happydance:.......Im sure last month I had ewcm by now? lol crntt rember :dohh:

I know i noticed it too!! Well we have :sex: this afty so hoping some:spermy::spermy::spermy: are hanging out waiting for the eggy!! I cant see us bd'ing tmor aswell but ya never know! Lol! :thumbup:

I just been to toilet n my cm is watery n slightly ewcm but that cud be a mixture of everything!! Lol! Sorry tmi!! I seem to get a little bit of ewcm for a cple days after i ov too, does anyone else get this?? Am starting to get more in tune with my body now and its something ive noticed last cple of cycles now:wacko: xx


----------



## Jetset

I have really sore boobs tonight... Is this common after ovulation or during ovulation?


----------



## pambolina21

It seems like my boobs have been sore nonstop for a month...I can't rely on that as a symptom anymore...but they have increased in size which is so odd! But my husband likes it...lol....typcial!

I'm still cramping but that's been going on off and on for awhile now too...I have no trust in my body whatsoever....I'm just inches away from deleting every account I have on every pregnancy website and just forget about the whole thing....I stay depressed almost 90% of the time....if I just had a chance at getting pregnant it wouldn't be so bad....I should be taking my next round of Provera soon....but I don't want to...it's horrible stuff...I am in so much pain and the bleeding/clots is so bad...the worst I've ever had and even the nurse at the doctor's office when I called said that the size of my clots was not normal but they have nothing else they can put me on accept BCP....well that just defects the purpose now doesn't it!? Doctors/nurses can be so useless at times!!! Sorry for the venting ladies....I just get fed up sometimes....I'm basing everything on my Provera cycle from the 15th....they say if you take it long enough your cycles will get regulated but I've only had 2 cycles so far....so I dunno....


----------



## laura_2010

it must be horrible for you pam not knowing if your coming or going... I hope you stay wit us ladies :hugs: you will get there hun.... BnB time flys lol... 
I hope you feel alot better soon and you get sorted, I keep saying to myself just relax have sex and it will happen my doc today told me just have sex 2-3times a week and enjoy it....:shrug:
Lots of hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh pam you are having a hard time hun, you must keep your chin up tho, relax, chill and let nature take it course! Dont be leaving us girls we are here for you and for each other....keep smiling honey, :winkwink: you will get there soon xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Summons619

Ahw you just made me sad :cry: I know how u feel we are both going through such a difficult time in this ttc process but im glad that i have u to vent in or else id really loose my mind hubby dosent get it at all im here for you when ever you need me dosent matter what time of the day it is :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

laura_2010 said:


> it must be horrible for you pam not knowing if your coming or going... I hope you stay wit us ladies :hugs: you will get there hun.... BnB time flys lol...
> I hope you feel alot better soon and you get sorted, I keep saying to myself just relax have sex and it will happen my doc today told me just have sex 2-3times a week and enjoy it....:shrug:
> Lots of hugs to you :hugs:

Thanks Laura...I'll stay as long as I can but if being on this site is doing me more harm then good...I'm I really will take a break...I'm happy for other's who get BFP but at the same time I'm crying cause I'm jealous....

Maybe I'll feel better tomorrow...I've been really emotional today....and the cramping isn't helping! I'll try to have sex 2-3 times a week but damn...I'll get burned out! LOL!

:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

babyhopes2011 said:


> Oh pam you are having a hard time hun, you must keep your chin up tho, relax, chill and let nature take it course! Dont be leaving us girls we are here for you and for each other....keep smiling honey, :winkwink: you will get there soon xxxx:hugs:

Thanks Babyhopes...I have a hard time relaxing...but I'll definately give it a go!


----------



## pambolina21

Summons619 said:


> Ahw you just made me sad :cry: I know how u feel we are both going through such a difficult time in this ttc process but im glad that i have u to vent in or else id really loose my mind hubby dosent get it at all im here for you when ever you need me dosent matter what time of the day it is :hugs:

Sorry sweetie...I didn't mean to make you sad! I know you know what I'm going through and I'm glad I have you on here and outside of BNB....it just get's tough...my body isn't doing ANYTHING it's suppose to...and I'm getting soooooo sick and tired of seeing negative tests (both hpt's and opk's).....I appreciate your support and please know the same goes for you..anytime you need me...I'm here for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

I'm torturing myself...been looking at all my daughter's baby pictures from when she was born...and the ultrasound pictures and videos....I didn't think my longing could get any greater...but it did...I wanna hold another baby again....Dear Lord...please...grant me one more blessing!!!
 



Attached Files:







026.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pambolina21

Meghan Shelby....1 day old!!! And me...when I was 8 months pregnant!!! I miss that belly!!!!! And my hair! Gosh...why did I cut it off!!!! LOL!!!
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 3









094.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## laura_2010

awww bring back memorys... for me when I had my first I didnt enjoy it... im so mad at my slef how could I not! ( I was 17 ) This time round im gonna enjoy every tiny bit:happydance:
Im hopin my opk's chnage today as 2 days to go....:wacko: x :hugs: Hows everyone?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ooohhhh those pics are sooo cute!!:baby: big hugs to you pam, how are you feeling today babe?? Hope you okay. U can vent anytime you want, we are all here for you... xxxx

Morning girls, well i started cramping abit last nite and had a ton of ewcm, had a bit this morn too so i think ov is imminent, need to bd 
more though as dont feel done enuf! I will opk in an hour n see what occurs! Hows yr opk'ing laura?? How u feeling today??Hope you feeling a better:hugs: xxx


----------



## laura_2010

hhayy!
Well BD last night and had ewcm... its there... ermm opk this morn was darker but not pos.. so will test later as I know morn opk's dnt have alot of lh in them...:wacko:
Cramping as well...
werid Q... right after sex I have leg n air 15-20mins when shoudl you wash as dnt wanna wash it away too soon lol if you get what I mean lol :dohh: 
Cuz Whats the diffrences between ewcm and spermy? lol x


----------



## Flowerbaby

I generally just chill for 5 mins then go to toilet n have quick shower. I tend to find that sperm is more lumpy n creamy coloured n ewcm is clear n stringy...lol sorry tmi! I hardly had any sperm when i wiped after bd last nite but later on i had a ton of ewcm!! Grrr....so confusing! Im hoping that its been enuf to swim to the eggy!! Just opk'd and negative, but did it with fmu which i dont think u spse to do!! am having cramps again on leftside this time! NOrmally on my right! Maybe im ov'ing from left?? I need to get dh bd'ing again dont i!! Am back at work tmor 14 hour shift so wnt be doing anything til thurs if not...aaargh!!! xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks hun.. :hugs:
Im gonna opk about 12ish as not been since 9ish wen i opk... This month im not feeling it I have cramping too, :wacko: (tmi) Last night wen we was BDing I can rember him lookin at me weird.. saying thats wet..lol.. so must have ewcm as it was at the very start of bd lol :blush: (tmi)(tmi)
i deffo test agin later I normaly get pos about 2ish then 6ish so will do them again then as well....
Cuz we BD last night unless opk chnages dakrer not gonna BD tongiht.. 
Lots of luck hun... were u off this time?? This month Iv got htp cheaps so crnt wait to start testing as I had to keep gin out buying them last month....:dohh:
How you pam...?
:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Just test again...:dohh: lol...
And its about the same as this morn there a line you can see it but not a pos.... OOOOOHH im soo confused:wacko: All this worry isnt very good is it:nope: but my cm is watery atm...
Im gonna test later and see how it goes... x :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Hi ladies! I'm glad you liked the pictures...just wanted to share alittle more about myself...feel free to post pictures ya'll!!! I think it makes this whole support system a little more personal....which is a good thing!

Ya'llls symptoms sound great!!! I hope I get half as lucky as ya'll....I'm still not seeing much of anything when it comes to CM....we BD the other night but that's about it....my temps are still in the low 97's.....I just have a horrible feeling that nothing is going to come out of this.....I have scheduled an appt with my doctor for the 15th so discuss being put on Clomid and what we need to do as far as my husband being tested...I'm certain his sperm count will be excellent but it's the only way she'll even prescribe me any Clomid....I'm still cramping alittle it....been having alot of "hot flashes" but mainly when I sleep....I wake up with a layer of sweat on me and in my hair....and my house stays pretty cold....I usually have the thermostat set around 70 degrees....I just don't get it!!!! Oh well....gotta stop stressing about every little thing!

How are you ladies doing???


----------



## laura_2010

yeh we all need to chill.... and relax.
Im cold atm but its cloudy here and lil cold...
my temp - is 36.4 so lower im new to temps but around ovlaution it drops yeh I was 36.7...:wacko:
:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi pam, well at least your oh is being supportive with you, he sounds a fab guy!! R u still opk'ing? U know u can still ov with no cm, everyone is just so different. Im not sure bout your hot flashes etc but rckn cud all be ov related!!
Fingers x'd :hugs:

Welk im cramping today and just done anpther opk and i think its almost positive :happydance: the lines are almost same colour, still got 3 mins to go with time limit, so think i'll ov tnite or tmor now. We bd last night but there didnt seem much there when i wiped so am hoping my cervix has gobbled it all up! Lol! Sorry tmi! So am hoping to bd again tnite but dnt hold out much hope and at work all day tmor so rckn thats me in my tww from thurs. Grrr...just hope ive done enuf, my last two pg's were one hit wonders so fingers x'd ! xxx:hugs:

How your opk's laura??? Im off to cyprus tmor, just a there n back in a day jobbie but very tiring and long day. Fx'd for your bfp opk! xx

How and where is everyone else!!!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nearly there then babyhopes, hope you can fit at least 1 more session in before the big 'O'! :winkwink: 

Goodluck Laura and Pam - hope its not much longer for you as well :)

:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls well i have Just tried to plant the seed in dh's head that i want bd tnite and i got a bfn response! Lol! He's having a stressful day so not in much of a playful mood so luks like thats me for this month! We did bd sun aswell so fx'd xx the little:spermy: just need to stay there for 48 hours i rckn! :wacko::wacko:


Good luck 30mummy1 xxx keep us posted xx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Get that Bding then... :happydance: woohoo!
Did u say earler your opk was neg...? if so that gives me some hope that a pos can just pop frm no were...:thumbup:
My cm is there but up high-ish crnt even reach cervix....gonna opk's soon then tonght...
But i think pos will shwo 2mro as im dur to ovulate 3rd...
Wen u testing Mummy? how late are you? x :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls well i have Just tried to plant the seed in dh's head that i want bd tnite and i got a bfn response! Lol! He's having a stressful day so not in much of a playful mood so luks like thats me for this month! We did bd sun aswell so fx'd xx the little:spermy: just need to stay there for 48 hours i rckn! :wacko::wacko:
> 
> 
> Good luck 30mummy1 xxx keep us posted xx:hugs:

BD is a good way to overcome stress!!!! Keep seducing hun!! LOL!!!


----------



## pambolina21

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls well i have Just tried to plant the seed in dh's head that i want bd tnite and i got a bfn response! Lol! He's having a stressful day so not in much of a playful mood so luks like thats me for this month! We did bd sun aswell so fx'd xx the little:spermy: just need to stay there for 48 hours i rckn! :wacko::wacko:
> 
> 
> Good luck 30mummy1 xxx keep us posted xx:hugs:

I still use opk's but so far the line is to light it might as well not be there....the cramping has subsided a little bit....I'll occasionally get some stinging stabbing ovarian pains....But I'm really taking any "symptoms" with a rain of salt....just can't believe anything anymore....


----------



## Flowerbaby

laura_2010 said:


> Get that Bding then... :happydance: woohoo!
> Did u say earler your opk was neg...? if so that gives me some hope that a pos can just pop frm no were...:thumbup:
> My cm is there but up high-ish crnt even reach cervix....gonna opk's soon then tonght...
> But i think pos will shwo 2mro as im dur to ovulate 3rd...
> Wen u testing Mummy? how late are you? x :hugs:

Yeah hun had a negative this morn was FMU though, i tested a cple hours later and got an almost positive opk! Rck al test at 8ish tnite n it shud be fully bfp! Checkd my temp n its stil in 97's, i go above 98 after ov so will check again tmor, am not into temping but do have a little go around ov time. Im cramping quite badly at min tho! id test again tnite laura just incase coz im surprised at my positive after a clear negative this morn xx goid luck xxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

sure is.... Last night was soooo funny... after Bding.. I got my leg up agaested the wall and lay there for 10-15mins then OH wanted to go sleep so I went into living room layed on the flor put my leg up onto the sofa.. lol it was a picture! even the dog was looking lol... only did it for like another 10mins but just incase....:dohh: 
I read that doogy style is a good way as it goes to the cervix better :wacko: so we tryed that.... :blush:


----------



## laura_2010

yeh true will do...wit temp does it rise or fall at ovulation as iv been temping this cycle...


----------



## pambolina21

Doggy style is the best way....regardless if we're TTC it's really the only way I like it...lmao.....

I've only been testing once a day as I'm almost out of opk's and can't get any till the end of the week...been testing around 10am and 2pm....but yet to see the line get any darker...I'm really hating CB Ovulation tests....when I used the Answer brand last month I had what looked like 2 positive opks....but unfortunately nothing came from that!!

I honestly don't think anything is going to happen till I get put on Clomid....It's just hard for me to accept that you know?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh babyhopes men can be such pains at times - just when you want to 'top up' but last nights is still close. Maybe he'll change his mind later. I remember once when my OH wasn't up for it because he'd banged his toe!

I'm a week late Laura and testing tomos but scared for another :bfn: 

xx


----------



## pambolina21

I finally got all my other pictures off my old computer and transfered to my new laptop....I LOVE looking at my daughter's baby pictures...I wish I had this kind of documentation for my 1st daughter but things happened so fast...pictures weren't a priority...here's a few from when Meghan was born!!!
 



Attached Files:







100_1419.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5









100_1411.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 5









100_1416.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## laura_2010

Aww pam there fab! Great to took back on... This time round I want photos of verybit of pregnacy bump...birth, Wen i had my duaghter i didnt do none of it... to be honest i was very shy about it and dint like to speak about being 17...:dohh:
But this time round noway!
Great piccys tho... with my daughter I had pains at 9pm and had here at 10.50pm soo fast... just gas and air.... but I had group B step... and they didnt get any anti-botics into me, so angel had to have them for 7days.. in hospiatal...
:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

It wasn't that fast with my oldest...I went into labor at about 3:00am on a Monday morning (at least I guess thats when it started....thats just when I woke up with the pain)...I didn't go to the hospital till about 12:00pm that afternoon....they kept me in the hospital overnight and at 7:00am that Tuesday morning they started me on Pitocin to bring on full labor (I had been laboring the whole time just not really strong but painful nonetheless)...by about 3:30 I didn't even dialate a centimeter...the doctor couldn't even get his finger tip in...I was clammed shut!!! The pain was God awful and intense, one contraction on top of another....then the baby's heartbeat started acting up and we both started getting distressed....so at 4:46pm she was born by C-Section.....about 36 hours of labor....UUGGHH! I was 19 at the time and thought that was to much for my body....but oh well...lol....With my 2nd she was due on the 4th of July but with a planned C-Section they tend to take the babies a week prior to your due date to avoid going into labor....well I started getting really sick and having alot of false labor and had a really bad upper respiratory infection....my body couldn't handle being pregnant anymore...so they bumped up my C-Section another week so I had her on June 19th....

When I get pregnant again I'm going to try and find a doctor who will perform a VBAC (vaginal birth after caesarean)...not many doctor's perform those for fear of uterine rupture but I REALLY wanna try and find someone who will let me labor...it will be my lasty baby and I want to have that experience...if not a VBAC then I want to find a doctor who will at least let me go till my original due date to my bun can bake for as long as possible....Gonna do some research and see what doctor's I can find!!!!


----------



## laura_2010

gosh that was long.... But worth it :happydance:
I was sooo scared to have natural birth as I was tiny... but it was all fine deffo do it again maybe more than once more hehe :winkwink:
Angel weight was 6lb 7oz... she was tiny and still is shes 5 and fit in 1-2yro trousers her waist n tiny... not like me lol iv but lil weight on... But OH is thinner... I think she will take after him lol...
ATM- Im very wet down there and its watery... (tmi) will opk later tho...
How bout everyone else?


----------



## pambolina21

No change with me....negative opk and no CM change...oh well!!!


----------



## Summons619

Have u tried robitussin i read about it on a thread on another website that i used to be on and honestly it really worked for me but i havent done it this cycle as hubby got a cold and decided to use it all :rofl: I think u should give it a try besides the horrible taste it had no side effects at all :)


----------



## deafgal01

Pambolina, I think you can still have a VBAC because my sister had her first baby thru C sec after she was in labor too long and exhausted and they needed to get the baby out for his safety. Then with her second and third, she had it out of her vagina. So it can be done. Good luck in finding a dr who will try that for you.


----------



## pambolina21

Summons619 said:


> Have u tried robitussin i read about it on a thread on another website that i used to be on and honestly it really worked for me but i havent done it this cycle as hubby got a cold and decided to use it all :rofl: I think u should give it a try besides the horrible taste it had no side effects at all :)

What!? Wait a minute...lol...that's suppose to increase CM??? Are you freakin kidding me....:rofl:

Well okay....I'll try it...but wait...what KIND of Robitussin?


----------



## pambolina21

deafgal01 said:


> Pambolina, I think you can still have a VBAC because my sister had her first baby thru C sec after she was in labor too long and exhausted and they needed to get the baby out for his safety. Then with her second and third, she had it out of her vagina. So it can be done. Good luck in finding a dr who will try that for you.

Thanks....I just hope having had 2 c-sections I'll still have a chance!


----------



## Summons619

Robitussin CM or Tussin CM google it cause theres a word that i can't remember lol that they says only get the one that has it in it lol !!!


----------



## pambolina21

oh ok...lol...will get some this weekend....also thinking about buying the Ovacue....it's alot of money but about the same price as a CBFM......but I won't have to pee on anything...it goes by your spit (your tongue).....it's pretty cool!!!


----------



## pambolina21

okay ladies...how's it going...anymore news?

No change with me...still having creamy CM....temp is still down...which shocks me cause alot of mornings I wake up with a layer of sweat on me....you'd think my temps would be up if I'm experiencing hot flashes....but for now it's been consistant in the 97's....I've been feeling pretty off today.....just don't feel like myself.....I hope I'm not coming down with something!!!


----------



## deafgal01

It's going fine over here... Just waiting for aunt flo to make her appearance in 3 to 4 days so I know I can try try again... I finally submitted my form for financial aid and am making plans to go back to school half time. I can't believe I'm gonna go back to school but I think it's time I did anyways... How are things with you?


----------



## laura_2010

Morning all....
Well I hope to get pos opk today :wacko: Cm watery still BD last night ( doggy) pam:winkwink: lol
Opked this morn dnt normaly but a darker line than yesterdays still faint tho... hpe it gets darker... just started cramping...
Temp last night 36.5 this morn 35.9 soo a drop...:happydance: cud be..
Pam Im worreid im not ovulating as first cycles tons of ewcm.. slight half pos opk... last month nothing... this month im thinking the same, just watery..
How else can you tell if ur not ovulating? temps good still down tho pam :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls well thought id drop in quick as am working today, how are y'all?? Ive got loads of posts to catch up on so will have a good read tnite...xx

Well i had awful ov pains all day yesterday i felt like af was gona start at anytime! Am better today though so think i ov'd last night. No ewcm this morning as yet. No bd'ing last night either so hope dh's spermy's are hanging around for a while! :dohh:

Have a nice day girls, heres hoping for bfp opk's xxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi, :thumbup: Im still cramping and water cm.... This was 8am this morn.. yesrerdays werent as dakr as this... just test again..lol:dohh: and the same... so its coming YAY! right im confsed Cd13 today tinker says 1 day to go so il ov cd15? as 1 day will be cd14 yeh? im soo confused by 1 day to go or does that mean today ? lol :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0101.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Flowerbaby

Just bn too toilet n had some ewcm so dont think i ov'd yet! Still got time to get some bd'ing in. Think my ticker is right this month!!! xxx good luck laura looking great!!! xx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all!
Hows it going??
Well opk at 12.30 was the same as I posted so will test again about 6 then again 9ish see if there any change...
Yeh more BDing I will again tonight.. and 2mro OH off work so he will be in a good mood :winkwink:
And now i have darker lines im happy!:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

sounds like everything is working itself out.....I expect to see some BFP's this month...no pressure of course...hahahaha

And as usual...nothing with me....cramping is gone....temps are still really low....and still creamy CM but hardly anything there...I know I'm not going to ovulate....I just know it.....just gotta be patient for March 15th when my husband and I go in for his SA and my Clomid....only then will I have a shot at anything!!! Bad part is...I'm not a patient person...lol...I'm gonna continue to keep track of my body and all the funny things it's doing...but I've accepted that nothing is going to come out of it until I get put on Clomid....after reading up on it I'm gonna have to get me some preseed to keep my CM fertile....Clomid is suppose to help you get pregnant and yet cause a hazard enviroment for the soldiers....how ironic....

My 20 month old has picked up on a new word...baby....she keeps saying it and it just tugs my heartstrings....hearing her say baby does NOT help me in my current situation...lol....


----------



## laura_2010

Aww hun I hope the time travels..... You never know :winkwink: 
Aww bless Iluv hearing babies starting to talk... Could mean somthing:thumbup: 
My opk's still the same dark but not pos... surly they wudnt chnage frm super faint to this and not be gonna ovulate? :wacko:
Off topic- Weather is sooooo nice here :coolio: been sitting in the garden with the doggies... But BnB was calling me... You know I onlt sign out at night lol, pc is on all day and im always signed in :dohh:
I made sooo many nice freinds on here :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

when I told my husband her new word and he looked at me like....maybe it means something...lol...I was like...I'm NOT going to read anything into it....I'm just gonna try and take it day by day!


----------



## laura_2010

That is a good way tho...
what you up to 2day? :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

laura_2010 said:


> That is a good way tho...
> what you up to 2day? :hugs:

Not a whole heck of a lot....making much for the baby....and watching TV...and as many baby shows as I can find...lol...


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe sounds good tho! :winkwink: 
I luv 18 and counting not really many babies but lots of children!!
I dnt tend to watch alot of baby programs as im lil jelious :dohh: ( cant spell lol )
BDed tonight sooo Iv done all I can and will do again 2mro...:thumbup:


----------



## pambolina21

I have a CM question...I don't have alot of CM but what does it mean when it's a cloudy beige like color (it's creamy)....when I work it with my finger tips it creates lil peaks but like I said...it's a small amount...hardly a finger tip worth....Is this fertile or even on it's way to being fertile and if so....how long till it turns full blown fertile?


----------



## laura_2010

Well......
Before Ovulation (low chance of pregnancy):
The first few days following menstruation, there will be little or no discharge present. You will feel dryness around your vulva. During this time, chances of getting pregnant are low.

Approaching Ovulation (chance of pregnancy):
The first discharge that does appear should be moist or sticky and should be white or cream in color. In the finger test, the mucus should break easily. You will only be able to pull your fingers about 1 cm apart before it breaks. During this transition time, first the mucus will become cloudy and slightly stretchy during the finger test (this means that it will still break before the fingers are stretched all the way). As time progresses, the mucus will become greater in volume

Right around ovulation (high chance of pregnancy):
At this stage, mucus resembles egg whites. It is the thinnest, clearest and most abundant at this point in the cycle. Finger testing will allow the mucus to stretch quite a ways (several centimeters) before it breaks (if it breaks at all). ) The amount of this thin mucus will steadily increase until you experience your mucus peak. This is the last day of this period where the chance of conception is high. It is closely tied to ovulation. During this phase, the sperms survival rate is higher. It can survive in cervical mucus for up to 72 hours, a significantly longer time than during the rest of the cycle.

After Ovulation (low chance of pregnancy):
After ovulation, there is a marked change in mucus appearance. It returns to the sticky stage (does not stretch during finger test) and there is again a feeling of dryness around the vulva.

Id say what your describing, approching ovulation creamy colour.... :thumbup: sounds about right inline with your tinker...:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

awesome...that is so awesome.....thank you thank you!
:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:

I'm getting so excited now...lol....


----------



## pambolina21

I've been cramping alot more today too...so I hope that's a good sign! And my nipples are pretty sore!!
[-o&lt;


----------



## laura_2010

Wooohooo! Fx :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Cramping is goood..... im think im gonna get a pos opk 2mro... Im thinking my cycles are 28days in stead of 27... cuz it wasnt full flow... as I can rember....:wacko:
x:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Right off to bed... Night... opked like 30mins ago darker.... so im sure il get my pos 2mro, il keep u posted....:thumbup: zzzzzz zzzzz:sleep: gosh it 11.15 late for mee lol x


----------



## pambolina21

Nighty Night....it's only 5:21pm here...lol....


----------



## pambolina21

I think we're going to cancel the doc appointment and go with Fertilaid and Preseed....what do ya'll think? Are those products worth trying?


----------



## laura_2010

Hi pam....:thumbup:
I think Anything is worth trying but also doc's might know as well... why dnt you do both see what doc's say and use them?:winkwink:
Gonna opk sooon I think it will be neg :cry:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, how are we?? Hows the opk's laura? Hope u get a positive, if not the darkening of lines you have been getting is sounding positive anyway! I ran out of opk's on tues so i cnt tell uf ive ov'd or not, thoight i had some left and i havent! Am sure i ov'd ystrdy, had strange pulling feeling when i got into bed last night so am thinkin that was eggy bein released!! We havrnt bd'd anymore! What a surprise! So im doubting this month yet again. Am getting a bit fed up with dh at min, he says he wants a baby but how the heck are we spse to have one if we dont bd at the right time! He seems to think i can get pg anytime even on my af! And when i try to explain ov to him he's just not interested and says oh lets just go with flow! He dosent believe you have a fertile time each month!!! Grrrrr....am so annoyed this morning!! I think he needs to stay out of my way today! Lol!:wacko: sorry for the vent girls, feel much better now!!! :hugs:

Well will just have to see if the one hit wonder works this month! I very much doubt it though! The spermys been in there since monday pm so am sure they wont be around anymore....:cry: am certain ive ov'd tho. Had an almost positive on tues n had ewcm since sat!!! 

Pam - i think anything is worth a try hun, give it a go i say! :flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning ladies

Well the :witch: got me last night so i'm on to cd1 but feeling positive - least i can use my cbfm again now. :)
I'm really going to try and not stress this month - think that is the definitely causing me the biggest problem. Might suggest to OH just bd every other day from day 8/9 till i'm sure ov has passed?
Have ordered some conceive plus as well -thought it can't hurt.

March :bfp:'s here we come!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Babyhopes

I know that feeling, mine was like that at the beginning - there was always some excuse - banging his toe for example! because he thought tomorrow's as good as today! Which we know is not true. We'd all have :bfp:'s if it was down to us ladies!
I think your definitely in hun with monday's :spermy:'s if you ovulated Tuesday or Wednesday :)

:hugs:
xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Hay...
Well got my pos! :happydance: FMU neg then tested 9am U know I really crnt belive it!
Babyhopes my Oh is like like... Thinks you can get preg anytime... In the end after 2months of his ways He gave in And 2nd month of opking I was preg.. So u neva know... I tend to call it sexy week lol...:winkwink: Few movies.. takeout...:blush:
So I must be a 28days cycle as I sed beofre It wasnt full flow on 27days...
Errrm gonna go clean up then chill in the garden.. hope u all ave a good day..:thumbup:

Aww sorry mummy Af got you... after such a wait! :growlmad:whhooo defffo march BFP's !!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls thanks for all your support, i jyst cant get through to him though...i think im gona skip a month after this as im starting to get really down with it all, i just think if i dont bd when im ov'ing nxt minth thennit may knock hin off the scent a bit....i cant believe how laid back he is being about it all and i think i may just become like that too for a month n just forget bout it!! Just bn to toilet there n wiped with ewcm!! Am gutted, dont know what is goin on! Thoight ewcm was spse to dry up after ov?? Cud just be the last bits tho! Having a crap morning girls!!!

Oh mummy am sorry af got you, heres hoping for your march bfp!!!!

Laura- whahoo for positive opk!!! I reckin march is your month babe!! Get bd'ing again today!!! 

Thanks for being such lovely friends everyone, am still in with a chance i spse just a teeny weeny one....if not this month i rckn im gona skip april n move onto a may bfp!!! hugs n babydust xxxxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Sorry bout my spellings and typing im on my iphone and its not the best for quick typing when ranting!!! Lol!! Love you lots girls xx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Aww Hun... You know each other we wud never get through it..:hugs:
All the help and advice...
I kinda know how your feeling tho as wen it comes time the time Im saying to OH its them days now... He used to be like il do it wen i want it.. Il noooo!
But now hes kinda come round to the idea no sex on them day nothing will happen.. n thats how I sed it to him...:growlmad: 
I shown him the opk today went out..to him and He say oh tongiht then...
I was shocked!!
I soo still think your in with a good chance with all that ewcm!! Mines watery:wacko:
Hpe you feel better sooon xx :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh don't give up hope babyhopes, there's always a chance and i was feeling that way last night. When i told OH af arrived he just said oh well there's always next month..i thought why do i bother getting so stressed when he doesn't!

But we're always here for you, whenever you want to vent hun. big :hugs:

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks so much girls....just had a little chat with dh n he being really nice, he said he dusnt wana know wen im ov'ing as dusnt want the pressure and said he wants to enjoy sex not thinking of what we trying to achieve!! Said he ferls im forcing him into bd'ing and he knows its coz im ov'ing n it puts him off!! Says he wants a baby but the natural way not me doin his head in way! Lol! Grrr....selfish bugger but i can c where he coming from, im like a begging puppy round him at ov time n dnt think its very sexy!! Lol!! Right i need a change of tactics! Defo no opking next month coz it drives me nuts n think he wonders why i keep poppin upstairs evry cple hours so gets me stressed! Lol!

You never know girls cud still get a march bfp! Just chkd cm and its creamy n bitty now n my cervix v high so thinkin i ov'd last nite for sure.xxx:thumbup:

Mummy n laura your oh's sounded same as mine is now so there is hope that he will submit to my way of thinkin! Lol! Thanks girlies, loves xxx:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

babyhopes, just do what we all do... dtd every other day or every few days, then when it's closer to o time, just do it more often if you're in the mood... LOL...


----------



## laura_2010

At least you have tryed and hes left thinking about it....:winkwink: Goood movie might chnage his mind:winkwink::winkwink: lol
My Oh seen my opk all taped up on paper... he think im werid lol:wacko:
Lol!! :happydance:
My Oh sed that before the felt presured into it as well... but I dnt think they really understand how it is for us... How we go thorugh TWW and then trackiing and cm-ing lol sooooo much and all we ask is couple of days of BDing....:dohh: 
I read that graning cm i goooood!! my friend who's preg had craninny cm... And creamys good so ovulation has finisehd!! :happydance:
I sit in bathroom watching the opk for like 15-20mins... I crnt rember if hes eva asked what im doing... but i think he knows....:winkwink:
Off topic- but weather is soooo warm here for a change... gonna go sit outside...and chill ( I did another opk just to make sure and another pos!):cloud9: 
Anyways enjoy your day ladies be bk on later.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Men can be so weird....don't they realize it's SEX....I mean most men complain they don't get enough!!! And now when your trying to "sex them up" for that ONE important time of the month they wanna act all "victimized"....what a bunch of weirdo's...lol...I'm so glad my husband's on the Fertile Train.....When I say "take your pants off" he doesn't ask questions...:rofl:

After looking through our finances for the next 2 weeks and his pay stub I've come to realize we won't be able to keep our appt on the 15th as his SA is going to cost us up to $300 (US dollars) and we just can't afford it right now...been making double morgage payments to get caught up on payments missed when we both got laid off from our jobs last year....Gotta have a house if your gonna have a family...lol....So we are going with Plan B and I'm going to order the Fertilaid and Preseed with about 100 OPK's and that should do us for a few months....I'm hoping the Fertilaid will help me....I've read the success stories and it take a few months but it's worth a shot...by then we can set the appt again for his SA and not stress about money....

I have one more opk left and I'll take that around 2:00pm...it's only 7:37am right now so I have some time to wait....The baby and I have been couped up in the house for a week now so I think today I'm gonna take her out for a little while and maybe grab some lunch somewhere....My temps have stayed at a steady 97.2 (been that way for a few days now!) I'm starting to wonder if the damn thing is broken! Maybe I'll just buy a new one!


----------



## pambolina21

30mummyof1 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Well the :witch: got me last night so i'm on to cd1 but feeling positive - least i can use my cbfm again now. :)
> I'm really going to try and not stress this month - think that is the definitely causing me the biggest problem. Might suggest to OH just bd every other day from day 8/9 till i'm sure ov has passed?
> Have ordered some conceive plus as well -thought it can't hurt.
> 
> March :bfp:'s here we come!! :happydance:
> 
> xxx

I'm sorry the witch got you hun....I'm glad you have a positive attitude about it! Makes all the difference! FX for March/April BFP!!!!


----------



## keisha403

Hi ladies, i am 5dpo today & i am feeling very hopeful


----------



## pambolina21

I just bought a psychic reading from Sandra...lmao...I'm such a nerd!!:wacko:


----------



## laura_2010

Ur not :growlmad: there great.... if they come true :happydance: My opk's are still dark at 1pm so tested again there getting lighter sooo on with the BDing tonight...:haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh pam you are so right! Before we were ttc he complained he didnt get enuf and now he doesnt bloody want it!!! Lol! Men are so strange at times! Oh i wish he was like your man, id be over the moon!!! We will get there in the end im sure!!:wacko: i got a reading from Psychic Star, she said i wouldnt conceive until october! Blah! But i will have a baby boy and he will be worth the wait!!! Orrrrr....cute....:baby: october seems so far away but the way my dh is going she could be right!!! She also said i will have a long labour, doh i hate pain!!! lLol! xx

Laura snds like u have ov'd today, yes get bd'ing tonight so u can dont miss that little eggy!!!:happydance:

Deafgal i wish my dh was up for bd'ing that much!!! Like i say he was before ttc! Think i may have to invest in sum new undies n get sexy with him again rather than mummsie with him! Lol xx:hugs:

Hi keisha, have you got any symptoms at 5doo! Keep us updated with any, good luck xxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Well she emailed me and asked me for my picture and any questions so I sent that one...can't wait to get a response...this will be like my 5th one...lol....One said a BFP in Jan. (wrong!) 2 have said BFP with a boy in June and one had said either a BFP/Conception or DD in March...so I'm hoping!!!

It can't hurt to seduce...I mean he doesn't have to know WHY your doing it...lol...I've even brought up bringing porn into the bedroom...lol...just to spice things up....but we'll see how far that goes...lmao....

No change today...still creamy CM (scarce)....boobs hurt...cramping a little.....temps are down....do you only temp in the morning? Or do you temp at various times of day?


----------



## laura_2010

Well tons of ewcm now came soo I think im gonna ovulate 2mro... as its only just cme on... what you think? and to have a pos at 1pm as well?? :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi laura, i think everyone is so different with ewcm, mine has been ongoing since saturday and i think i ov'd last night as had a tiny bit this morning and now dry, well bit lumpyish...sorry tmi! They say once u dry up you have ov'd so just keep track of it...i defo get if for about 4/5 days tho before ov. You may just get it the day before?? Have u opk'd again?? xx 

Hi pam, tried the porn thing on sunday and it worked, will defo use it again next month! Lol! Give it a go!! xx :happydance:

I wonder how long spermys actually stay inside you for?? If we bd'd monday pm amd i defo had ewcm then they cud have lasted out a couple of days couldnt they?? Its been 72 hours since we bd'd and i think i ov'd last night/early this morn so am thinkin i could still be in??? Im gonna google sperm lifespan and c wot i can find out lol!! xxx:dohh:


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG girls, ive just read that it can live upto 5-7 days if you have ewcm present!!! Luks like im in with a chance then girlies! Just hope they good swimmers!! Am excited now!!! Lol yaaaayyyy! :happydance:


----------



## laura_2010

wwoohhooo! just wat I wanted to hear thanks for that Babyhopes :hugs:
I opked about 4ish and it was a line but not pos... nealry tho..:haha:
gonna go bed now lol....:blush:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Have fun honey!!! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Hope you get it this month, babyhopes. I'm still in the waiting game- waiting for af to show up or for it to be missing... It's only another 2 days before af will be late for me and I'm never late with my cycle. Be nice if I get my bfp though.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Men are a pain sometimes, mine prefers it in the morning - which obviously is better than not at all, but when you use a cbfm obviously i get the reading in the morning and then have to wait till the following morning to 'act' on it! 

:dust: to everyone xx FX deafgal for a :bfp:


----------



## keisha403

Hi ladies, i am also praying for my BFP & i also want to give birth in 2011. So i need my BFP this or next cycle. Anyone with me???


----------



## pambolina21

I got a horrible horrible headache ya'll....I hope my husband comes home feeling alright so I can lay down in my bed and relax....I know my sheets are cold and I want more than anything to lay on them.....

I have so much to do today and I haven't done any of it!!!

:laundry::dishes::shower:


----------



## pambolina21

can someone tell me what watery CM looks like?:shrug:


----------



## pambolina21

Hello ladies....how is everything going?

All is well here....accept I woke up this morning feeling nauseous...I guess it was my dinner last night (chinese food).....I always said I'd take being nauseous if it meant being pregnant.........but I changed my mind....lol....I've never had morning sickness in my pregnancies and I don't want to start...lol....hopefully it'll pass soon!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi pam, oh bless ya well hpe u feel better as day go's on,:hugs: i think there must be something in the air as im really really ill today! I think ive got food poisoning, have been vomiting since 4am, my body aches all over, and i feel soooo nauseaus!! I just temped and i got a 100.1 temp!! I cant get out of bed, feel so guilty as i have loads to do!! Booo hoooo :cry:

How is everyone else today?? Hope all well xx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

It's starting to subside....

I'm sorry you feel sick hun....I hope you get to feeling better soon!!!!! Just stay hydrated!!!!

I just bought 100 opk's....basal thermometer...and preseed from Amazon.com.....so I'm excited....so much cheaper on the website!!!!


----------



## laura_2010

Awww hope you feel better soon!! My daughter has got bad thorte and high temp just been docs with her so shes on antibotics... Have a nice rest! :flower:
As for mee.... Very confused :wacko: Right pos opk yesterday/// this morn a line but no pos... and just now another line not pos but its there not like a shaddow... why still?? I still have lil cm...:dohh:


----------



## laura_2010

P.s still having cramping....


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey hun i think you actually ov 12-24 hours after a positive so the cramping could be the pain from where the follicle has burst letting egg out and im not sure if u will still get faint lines as uts probs not long since you ov'd?? Why dont you google it, i get really confused with opk's!! :wacko:

Well my dh has just come home n told me he is horney!! Great when im feeling like crap, he does choose his moments!! Lol!!:dohh:

Am feelin bit better, will be heaps better tmor i rckn...xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Omg!! you shud still ty n pull ur self together hehe!!:happydance:
Maybe let him do all the work lol..
I googled it and it said that...
After the first pos you will ovulate 12-24 hrs later but LH remasins in the system soo thats shud be it...:dohh:
Gonna try And BD tonight... but it will be at a push...:haha:
Gonna order a take-out and chill.... then pounce! :happydance:
What you up 2 tonight?
Hpe your oikies pam...:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Not upto much hun, bd'ing with any luck now!! Lol!! Gona watch sum tv n try n pull myself round, just had a nice bath n gona try n get sum chicken soup into me...what your plans for tnite?? I think i cramp before i ov, i cramped all day tues like af pains. Everyone is so diff though....well have a nice nite n try n get somemore bd'ing in!!! Big hugs xxxx


----------



## pambolina21

doin alright ya'll.....My CM has changed alittle....seems a little more watery now...but still has a beige color to it....so I dunno....


----------



## Ilovehim89

good luck, hun. :(


I had a miscarriage so i am back TTC...my first miscarriage and its rough


----------



## pambolina21

Oh sweetie I'm so sorry!!! :hugs: I'm here for you if you need me! 
I'm glad to see your back!!!! Like everyone tells me....never give up your dream!!!


----------



## Ilovehim89

thank you, pambolina :( good luck to you


----------



## pambolina21

I am cramping bad tonight ya'll....omg....I'm gonna head to the store shortly and see about getting some opk's....I ran out so I've been going insane not knowing what the result might me...lol...

Can someone PLEASE tell me what watery discharge is compared too? Does it have any color? Does it resemble EWCM?

I've had creamy like CM but now it's almost like it's diluted...lol...I don't normally have alot of CM in the first place but when I check it's still got some color to it....beige like.....


----------



## pambolina21

still negative (OPK)....:cry:
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CeeCee

I dont know if its just me but I see a faint line there


----------



## CeeCee

I didnt even have to enlarge it to see it!


----------



## pambolina21

CeeCee said:


> I didnt even have to enlarge it to see it!

Oh sorry hun....guess I should have mentioned that's an OPK....lol....I WISH it was an hpt...lol.....


----------



## CeeCee

lol I just figured that out now after going back and reading!


----------



## pambolina21

well I had edited it....adding the OPK part....lol...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ilovehim89 - im sorry to hear your news i really feel for you, there is a lot of support for you here and if you need a chat you know where we are...xx:hugs:

Pam keep testing hunny, sounding very positive to ov'ing! Im not sure bt watery cm, mine goes creamy to that kinda lubrication (jelly) looking cm, and when touch it its stretchy and stringy, its always clear...dont know if that helps. I get it for around 4-5 days then i go dry again...have u tried to see if its stretchy, if it is its definetly ewcm. Sorry tmi on morning!!:wacko:

Well im feelin a bit better today, gona get up and catch up on my housework, waahing etc...the usual wifey chores! Lol! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

So sorry to hear that i lovehim89, big :hugs:

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well girls the strangest thing has happened tO me this morn sorry tmi in advance, but when i had bm ihad some stringy thick jelly cm when i wiped, it was stuck to my bits, i had to peel it off!! Im sooo confused as had ov cramps nearly a week ago and got what i thought was a pos opk on tues! My ewcm started last sat!!! Have i not ov'd yet??? Aaaargh!!! Am thinking am gona go get somemore opk's today as im completely confused....have no sore bbs or cramping today just that weird cm!!! Any ideas?? xx


----------



## laura_2010

Huumm thats weird... :wacko: Well I still had good lines on opk yesterday:growlmad: and ewcm!! I was soooooo confused:cry: so BD last night incase...Did an opk this morn still lines but neg, Bbyhopes... It could be old cm and sperm thats fell down..:thumbup:
I had cramps before ovulation and had them sooo much yesteday so i think i ovulated yeserday...:wacko: its soooo hard...
OH lil annoyed as I asked for it yeserday... so gonna lay off him now.. I dnt wanna push it too much:winkwink:
Try an opk and see if anything comes up im sure you would of ovulated
Hugs x:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi babe yeah am gona nip n get sum today, i think i can get sum cheapies from wilkinsons or a chemist....they a lot more expensice than online tho....i will be buying plenty for nxt month!! I wasnt gona opk but im intrigued now! I get so carried away with them and end up doing around 5 a day then i runout just as im getting positives!! Lol!! I need to keep some so i know when they go neg again. 

You n oh defo bd'd enuf me thinks, we didnt end up last night as i was ill again after my bath, knocked me sick!! Gona go for it tnite espesh if i get a pos opk!! How weird tho! I wonder if im ovulating twice this cycle??? Grrrr....wish i cud c inside my body!! Lol. Hugs xxx


----------



## mrshanna

pambolina21 said:


> can someone tell me what watery CM looks like?:shrug:

It looks like water :haha:

NO really, it is basically water in consitency. I dont think I have ever had EWCM...ever! But i do get watery cm every month. Its rather disgusting really, very messy.

Trust me, youll know it if you get it.:flower:

You just seem to leak, especially first thing in the morning.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Girls, i have just bought somemore opk's have done one and its positive! OMG now i am confused!!! Looks like i am ov'ing now! Later than i thought!!! I must bd either tnite or tmor, wot is my body playing at!!!!???? The line came up immediately and that never happened before! xxx


----------



## pambolina21

babyhopes2011 said:


> Well girls the strangest thing has happened tO me this morn sorry tmi in advance, but when i had bm ihad some stringy thick jelly cm when i wiped, it was stuck to my bits, i had to peel it off!! Im sooo confused as had ov cramps nearly a week ago and got what i thought was a pos opk on tues! My ewcm started last sat!!! Have i not ov'd yet??? Aaaargh!!! Am thinking am gona go get somemore opk's today as im completely confused....have no sore bbs or cramping today just that weird cm!!! Any ideas?? xx

In my research I have read that it's best to check your CM after you have a BM....because the pushing helps to release the CM so you have a better chance to observe it...I've even read that if you don't need to have a BM, to help get the CM flowing a little (or at least released) they say to do a few kegal exercises....I do it every time now since I don't usually have enough....lol...


----------



## pambolina21

babyhopes2011 said:


> Girls, i have just bought somemore opk's have done one and its positive! OMG now i am confused!!! Looks like i am ov'ing now! Later than i thought!!! I must bd either tnite or tmor, wot is my body playing at!!!!???? The line came up immediately and that never happened before! xxx

wow....I don't know what to say....can you post a pic of all your tests?


----------



## pambolina21

mrshanna said:


> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> can someone tell me what watery CM looks like?:shrug:
> 
> It looks like water :haha:
> 
> NO really, it is basically water in consitency. I dont think I have ever had EWCM...ever! But i do get watery cm every month. Its rather disgusting really, very messy.
> 
> Trust me, youll know it if you get it.:flower:
> 
> You just seem to leak, especially first thing in the morning.Click to expand...

Ok...thanks....well seeing as when I check my CM and my fingers look like I just put them under running water...I'm gonna say that's watery CM....lol....


----------



## Flowerbaby

This is the one i have just done!!! appeared in 3 minutes, am in shock! thought i had ov'd already, i now have more of that jelly like cm aswell.....bizarre!
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Flowerbaby

i am definetly not 3dpo as my ticker says, more like ov'ing today or tomorrow! going in shower to get myself prepared for DH's arrival home!!! lol xxxx :thumbup:


----------



## laura_2010

Im here!!
Right gonna upload pics of opk's :wacko:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Look on last page i posted the one i did 10 mins ago, what do you think?? x


----------



## laura_2010

Wow defffo pos!!! Ws ur last one this dark?... il go do 1 now brb.. hehe.. But thats deffo pos... how many days ago was the other? :thumbup: x


----------



## pambolina21

babyhopes2011 said:


> This is the one i have just done!!! appeared in 3 minutes, am in shock! thought i had ov'd already, i now have more of that jelly like cm aswell.....bizarre!

Thats awesome....keep sexing it up sweetie...lol....


----------



## laura_2010

Right Juts waiting for it to appear... cm ewcm + watery inside but lil sticky as well so I thinking it over... Cervix lil soft... huummmmm:dohh:


----------



## Flowerbaby

I had a dark line on tues but not as dark, im womdering if ive gone to ov but my body hasnt coz ive been ill and now im better im ov'ing, have heard illness can delay it....whahooo!!! xxx


----------



## laura_2010

SUPER-FAST right this is even lighter crnt even see a line.. so neg now.. so must have ovulated yesrday and it was on it was out... my pos was same as control line but urs is well dark!! well goood! U betta get onit wen hes home!! Lay legs up... 15mins... hehe! x


----------



## laura_2010

Yeh Hun iv read that it gears up to but ilnesss, stress. can affect so its going again...:happydance: my temp has rised as well so thats good...:happydance:
Yeh hows the cm?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Need to act normal as poss in front of dh so he dusnt suspect anything! How long do i have to bd do you think? Just chkd my opk again and line is even darker now its dried!! xxx


----------



## pambolina21

just have as much sex as you can get...lol....to much won't hurt anything...lol...


----------



## pambolina21

I think there it's getting a lil darker...right?
 



Attached Files:







opk1.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe.... Thats a hard one... Maybe sujest as He was lil horny wen he cme home and u r now making up for last night...:haha: Or be waitng for him I do that alot, they crnt resisit...:happydance: Or maybe a goood old film lol :winkwink::winkwink: 
Last night I wen to bed later then OH and went in n tikkled him for ages hoping it might turn him on.... but it didnt :growlmad:
So this morn I woke up did it again and BAM he was onit!!:happydance: Maybe tonight il find a good old movie just for a extra bit incase lol:haha:
Soo crnt belive it even darker wow!
:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi pam, :happydance:
Yes I can see lines.. on both Id say the top on to me looks darker... but wen its on pic it tents not too look the best:wacko:
Hows ur opk last month did they look like this at this CD? x:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

STOOOOPP!
Just looked again away bk frm screen and Cd19 is defffo darker.. ( think cu i beens tering at my opk's lol in aline)
Woohooo! x


----------



## pambolina21

I can't remember....lol...

The bottom one is def darker than the top one...I have a sucky camera on my phone and the flash kept wanting to white everything out so I had to try different angles and the lighting is bad right now cause it's gonna rain so there's not much natural light shining through the windows....It's so breezy too....it's gusting like crazy out there.... 

We BD last night and this morning my temp was 97.5 when for the last week almost it's been a steady 97.2....not much but it got me excited....lmao....


----------



## laura_2010

Soo pleased pam.... lets hope we all get BFP's This month!!!! :hugs:
Bet bbyhopes gone BDing lol :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ha ha ha yes girls i have been bd'ing!! Lol! Went and laid on spare bed with legs in air for 5 mins before dh walked in, just got away with it!! Ha ha:wacko:

Pam i think you are gona get a bfp opk in nxt cple days, keep testing. Good luck!! xxx

Oh i do hope we all get our march bfp's!!! My ov definetly caught me unaware today! Im still in shock!! I will opk again tmor n hope its a negative!! :happydance:

Laura snds like u may catch that little eggy!!!

Babydust to us all xxxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

YAY!!
Hehe :haha: I put legs in air all the time... :blush: I bet pam gets a pos soon as well :happydance:
Right Q - When spermy goes in your and your ovualting were's it go into the cervix ot just inside and hangs around...:wacko: xxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

I hope I get a positive soon....it's only slightly darker than last nights....I have like 100 ic opk's heading my way so hopefully my box of 7 will last till they get here...lol...they said they already shipped them so...FX!

Been getting some really dull deep in the muscle type cramps....and I can tell I'm experiencing some ovarian pain....*please please please let this month be it!*

I had a psychic reading saying the month of March was really important (either a BFP/Conception/DD)


----------



## Flowerbaby

hey laura, i think it goes in your fallopian tubes doesnt it and hangs out for the eggy to pop out from the follicle?? i think it goes through the cervix, thats what the ewcm helps it to do...need to google it i think! lol my favourite pastime is googling everything!! I hope it does stay up there as a whole load of it fell out of me not so long ago.....boooo! sorry tmi (plenty went in though as not bd'd since monday) hee hee! so Am sure some swimmers have managed to fight there way through!! 

right am gona change my ticker to ovulate today?? do you think?? then 1dpo tomorrow, i will make it a 26 day cycle i think.....could be longer or shorter, who knows but thats average for me i think!!!

Pam just checked out your opk's again and the bottom one is most definetly darker than the top one! whaheyyy!!

come on girls lets get some march BFP's !!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Yup I say the same ...... for the tinker :happydance:
I betta chnage my mood to exctied as well lol.... so wen we testing then??
I was thinkin they sayed in your bottom half in side and can fall out all the time....:haha: drrrrr!
Im cramping r u?
U okies pam...? :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well im not sure but looks like we due af same date i reckon, so shall we test 15th/16th??? im in bloody barbados again with work from the 12th to 15th so i wont be testing before then! do you think you can hold out until i get back!!! im hoping they have wifi in hotel they didnt in last one i was in grrrr....xx:wacko:

have you managed to bd anymore?? i think we may again tomorrow as dh in a fab mood! he all cuddly and nice....even brought me flowers home tonight! Bless....so sweet xx


----------



## laura_2010

OOOOH nice!!! Yes u set the date! I soooo crnt wait! I BD this morn and will again 2mro morn... hehe! 
OH isnt in a good mood lol... Hes making a work-shop and gettign all stressed about it lol.
He like crnt you help? I hate wood-working lol Im up at 6 get daughter up gve her brecky then have to let all the animals out clean the donkeys out then get her to school... clean.... omg!!
He does work but the weekend I like to have a lie in and and hes was up ealry banging nails!!
haha!
Sooo whats your hobbies? xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well im not into much really, love my doggy, we got a dogue de bordeaux, a Turner n Hooch dog! He's fab. I lurrrve shopping!! Trying to make babies n thats bout it! Oh and holidays, i love them too lol! How old is yr daughter?? Donkeys??? Do u live on a farm?? xx

Do u ever feel a bit sore down there after bd, i feel a bit wet n heavyish down there now n a bit itchy!! Urk!! Just laid in bed reading my mag so may put my legs up in air for a bit! Lol! Dont want anymore falling out! Ha ha! :shrug:


----------



## laura_2010

Lol.. No none falling out lol!!! :growlmad:
Awwww luv them doggies!! I have a shiba inu and whippet I show the shiba.. was going to crufts this year but I had the mmc wen I was ment to be sending entries and just cudnt do it... But theres next year lol...:winkwink:

Yeh we gotta lil farm-ish I live in old barns converted.. and land around it I have my gradmam living behind and a nextdoor will be my sister barns wens shes old enough... ( 17atm ) and We got 7 geese's 7 turkeys lots of hens and 2 cock's and 6 donkeys lol... the donkeys were all rescued and the turkeys I jst luv em!!:haha:
The geeses are my dads I help clean them look after them..
Angel is 5 she going through that naughty stage she skipted the terrible 2's and doing it now..:haha:
Iv only see one dogue de bordeaux up at the shows.. but they are beauty's...:hugs:
other than that lol... mking babies lol.. oh and BnB and my lovley friends! you lot! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Oh yeh last night we didnt even BD and is was hurting felt kinda sore all this BDiing lol! :winkwink:
Its not like my OH want to stop!
cm is getting lil sticky now...:thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh bless, you sound like you live in a lovely place!! We live next door to a farm with similar animals...i love them. Well im off to sleep hun, i mite get called out to work at 3am as am on a standby so need an early nite. Take care, nite nite n speak tmor xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Okies speak sooon x :hugs: Im not long behind you :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Sorry I haven't been on much girls...spend a better part of my day at my Mom's house visiting....I jus now got home (7:37pm)

I noticed today that I feel like I'm leaking a bit...my CM has gotten more watery...it almost feels like I'm on my period and feeling it come out...:rofl:

I hope it's a good thing...I just took an opk but haven't check it yet cause I wanted to eat dinner...lol...will check it again in a minute.....

I guess I'll catch up with you ladies some other time...:flower:


----------



## pambolina21

Looks lighter again....(bummed)
 



Attached Files:







opk2.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## laura_2010

Hi pam!!!:flower:
Are you doing them same time each day and not drinking too much..:wacko: that can have affect... watery cm is sooo I had that loads of it like you... then ewcm came...:happydance: good sign hun"
My cm today is white sticky so im happy :winkwink:
xx


----------



## pambolina21

Well I know now that I need to take them in the morning (cause they are FRER OPK'S)...I was using CB opk's and it said NOT to test in the morning....so all the other's were taken at later times....I try not to drink to much but I always have a drink with me...I dunno why...been like that my whole life and my 2 girls are the same way....it's like...forget the food....bring on the drink...lol....and yet I'm overweight (go figure!) :dohh:

I think I can kiss my temping good bye today....I noticed last night that my throat was starting to hurt....and sure enough I woke up early this morning (like right now...it's only 4:21am here) and my throat is KILLING me :growlmad:....took my temp and it's 99.5....when it has been a steady 97....so I'm running a low grade fever (I know it can't be a thermal shift!)....just took some medicine and some vitamin C and sucking on a lozenger...lol....I HATE it when my throat hurts!!! I wish there was more I could do to make it go away faster but there's not many options....Just what I need....when I think I'm nearing the big "O" I gotta get sick....:sad1:


----------



## pambolina21

And I'm probably not even ovulating yet as I have had no EWCM yet....but go figure that with my luck this fever has to occur on my "ovulation day".....UUGGHH!!!!! Gonna try and go back to bed....I have to pee so I might as well take an opk...lol....Maybe in a few hours my temp will be down....should I even add this temp to FF if I know it's cause I'm sick?


----------



## laura_2010

Hi pam.. Hpe u feel better soon.. Iv woke up with sore throte:dohh:
I was worring this cycle as I onbly had watery cm then day before ovulation ewcm came And was there till yestrerday.. today its white sticky...:winkwink:
So dnt worry...:thumbup: my temps are 36.7


----------



## mrshanna

Hi Pam! I hope youre feeling better! It sounds like you are def experiencing the joys of watery CM! Isnt that leaking feeling wonderful?:haha:

I dont know if this helps, but I thought Id tell you how last month went for me.

I had watery cm on cycle day13, never had EWCM, and had my positive opk the very next day, cycle day 14. I OV'd some time over the following two days. I dont temp, but the PAIN I was in told me I O'd!

:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

laura_2010 said:


> Hi pam.. Hpe u feel better soon.. Iv woke up with sore throte:dohh:
> I was worring this cycle as I onbly had watery cm then day before ovulation ewcm came And was there till yestrerday.. today its white sticky...:winkwink:
> So dnt worry...:thumbup: my temps are 36.7

Thanks hun...apparently there's alot of this crap going around...I've seen alot of my Facebook friends getting sick and their kids getting sick....my fever broke just after one dose of Ibuprophen....it's sitting at 98.5 right now....I'm still not sure if I should record my temp from this morning on my FF chart.......what do you think?


----------



## pambolina21

mrshanna said:


> Hi Pam! I hope youre feeling better! It sounds like you are def experiencing the joys of watery CM! Isnt that leaking feeling wonderful?:haha:
> 
> I dont know if this helps, but I thought Id tell you how last month went for me.
> 
> I had watery cm on cycle day13, never had EWCM, and had my positive opk the very next day, cycle day 14. I OV'd some time over the following two days. I dont temp, but the PAIN I was in told me I O'd!
> 
> :hugs:

Everyone is definately different...alot of these ovulation calendars and charts and stuff rely on a woman having EWCM but if you don't get that....then the charts say you haven't ovulated despite a positive OPK....I've yet to get a positive....this mornings was alot darker than the rest though but not quite positive yet!!! I've been having some pain but not sure yet what to make of it.....


----------



## pambolina21

Here's this mornings OPK! Alot darker compared to the rest of them! :happydance: But not yet positive!
 



Attached Files:







opk3.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrshanna

That did get A LOT darker! My true positive last month came at 4PM with an internet cheapie. It was my first positive so I was ecstatic! Im thinking you are super close to your positive hun! I sure hope youre healthy enough to :sex:. :haha:


----------



## laura_2010

YAY! pam ovulation not far away!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I deffo had watery cm and it was like AF was there... neva had it as bad as it was lol then ewcm came !! :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Took another one this morning...
 



Attached Files:







opk4.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## laura_2010

Defffo getting there!! sooo pleased for you!!! id say do 1 again at 2 then tonight it will be pos today or 2mro... so inline with ur tinker!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

i hope so hun!!! Will def take one around 2:00pm.....


----------



## laura_2010

Yay!! :hugs:will keep watching :haha:


----------



## pambolina21

well I know the time change is extreme.....it's only 9:30am here...lol...so I have awhile to go before I take another one at 2:00pm.....I hope my IC's come tomorrow....I'm already really low on opk's....lol...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Girls,

All sounding positve for you all, FX for March :bfp:'s.

Nothing to report for me as only on cd4 - although i am hungover today after going out to celebrate my birthday. Might as well enjoy not being in the 2ww! 

:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, happy birthday 30mummy1!! Hope u had fun!! Xx

Pam your opk's are almost there! Get bd'ing!! They getting much darker now! Xx

Well i got home from work this eve n opk'd and got a very clear bfn! Yaaay! Only prob now is i got bloody thrush today! Infact it came on during nite and the burning kept me awake!!! Im not having much fun am i this month! Have used cream and bought a pessary but am a bit wary of using it, thought i will hold off and if dosent get any better in cple days i will have to use it....grrr...am so sore n irritated!! I think its from quickly shaving my bits yesterday (ready for bd'ing) and i used dh's mens bodywash!!! Oh nooo! Not a good idea! Lol! :wacko: am hoping it clears up soon so i can start monitoring my cm! xx

Finger's x'd for our march bfp's am feeling a bit more hopeful this month!! xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Happy B-day!! :happydance:
Bbyhopes - Did you use opk's on your ttc before your mc's?


----------



## pambolina21

I still feel like crap today....going from chills to hot flashes...my throat still hurts alot....fever has been coming and going...WHY NOW!!!? During my fertile times?!!

Damnit...I'm gonna BD tonight....I don't care what he says or how I feel...:rofl:

Only thing is....I still haven't gotten EWCM....I'm just gonna focus on temping and my opk's...I took another one and it's lighter than the other one...:cry:

I hope I'll get a blazing line soon! Is it okay for the lines to go light and dark and light again?


----------



## laura_2010

Yes pam Mine were all over the place then on day beofre ovulaton POS... I left it onside as as I saw no line then came bk 5mins later pos!! 
As for ewcm not everyone gets it As I was worring as I only got it day b4ovuation but watery is still fertile :winkwink:
Aww hpe you feeel better soon :hugs: Im not feeling too good:dohh: OH wanted to BD this morn not that it did anything lol:haha:
But deffo got more white cm than last month:wacko:
Hows evryone else? xx :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

when i ov last tuesday wednsday i hadnt a lot of cm, so god knows what happening, i got my ov positive a week earlier than normal , cos i normally ov late after 20 days. so thats great news.


----------



## pambolina21

well my tests are still not looing positive....the only real dark one was yesterday at 7:45am....even though I feel like shit I sucked it up and DTD last night...lol...I'm officially in the 2WW now....I hope I stand a chance this month....we didn't BD a whole lot this month....but that's okay....cause there's always next month! I have like 100 ic opk's heading my way and also preseed....I wish now I would of ordered the Fertilaid! Maybe I can get my hands on some Soy Isoflavons!


----------



## pambolina21

Just got my psychic reading by Sandra....she said I will conceive a baby boy in June and I'll find out early July....being born via c-section around March 11th....that's awesome...she is the 3rd "psychic" to tell me that I would have a boy in June...:happydance::happydance: I wanna boy so bad! And she got the c-section part right...I've had two previous ones so I have no choice but to have another one! Only thing I don't get is that she said she see's 2 boys and 1 girl around me...well I have 2 girls and 1 boy...lol....oh well....but seeing as she's the 3rd to tell me boy in June....I gotta believe it!!


----------



## laura_2010

AWW sounds good then pam!! :happydance: Wats her website??
I havent had one form here...:thumbup: I had 2 I had theat said id get bfp feb but didnt and another that said I would be due Nov early dec... so ontrack for that lol x:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

will this month be it for me??

I hope so so badly. I dtd the day before last, and trying to dtd as much as I can.


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Hun,
How are you:hugs: Hpe this will be a good month for you and you get a happy and healhy preg!!
Atm- Im getting snot like cm (tmi) :blush: Its really werid really snotting like.. and whiteish.:shrug:
Cervix is still low.. but will raise i think not 100% about what happends after.?
Temps have raised since ovulation sooo thats a plus.. Had lil cramping and lower back pain today :growlmad:
Have you or are you due to ovulate hun?

As Babyhopes been on today? :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I dont know when Iam due to ovulate. I am just trying to recuperate, my hcg levels from last pregnancy ended almost right after I stopped bleeding so i am trying again.

but it is hard to tell. bc my bleeding was only 4 days long.


----------



## laura_2010

Awww Well wish you lots of luck hun.. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!!


----------



## pambolina21

I really wish I knew sweetie...I've never MC carried before so I don't know what happens to someones body after that.....I heard you can get pregnant very quickly after a MC though...alot of the times a month afterwards....FX for BFP and sticky bean!

Been laying in bed most of the day...my fever is gone but my throat is KILLING ME....I can't even swallow my own spit without being in alot of pain....

I hope I ovulated but I'm not 100% sure that I did....so I'm not giving my hopes up this month....we'll see what happens....

I can't remember what her website is...lol....I just googled it...lol....I'll try to find it though!

I finally got my opk's in today....now just waiting for my new BBT thermometer and Preseed....hopefully tomorrow!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, how are we all? Im shattered, had a busy couple of days at work, am off til friday now!! Yeeeaaayyy!!

Well i still got a bit of an itch down there, cant report on my cm or cervix as i ended up using a pessary so still a bit messy, sorry tmi! Does anyone know how long thrush normally lasts?? Its ages since i had it..:wacko: 

Pam i really think to may have ov'd your cd20 looks almost positive to me...from what i read some ladies never get a dark positive but still ov so fingers x'd for you. How are you feeling today??? Hope you bit better :hugs:

Laura how are you any new symptoms....your cm sounding very pg like!! Thought cm was spse to dry up up after ov! Hmmmmm....interesting!!! Fingers x'd. No i didnt opk with either mc, maybe i wont next month and i will fall?? My mam keeps saying 'stop thunking about it and stop trying and it will happen' this seemed to work yhe last times so maybe she right!!! Grrrr.... But theres plenty of ladies who opk and fall pg so i think why cant i!!! Oh well we'll just wait n c, hugs xxxx

9babiesgone, hey hun, how are ya?? Just keep bd'ing until u catch that eggy...good luck babe....xxx

30mummy1 hows u hun? R u gona opk this month??? Xx

I had a weird stabbing pain in my left bb this morning while i laid in bed but other than that i have nothing. Will c how today goes. I think im due af next friday so early days yet. Am soooo happy to be back on bnb today! Big hugs to my lovely friends xxxxx


----------



## laura_2010

YAY your bk!! :happydance:
I had thursh once and I think about 5days I had it...:wacko: not 100% tho :dohh:
hpe you feel betta pam... Iv got bad throat is killing me too... It does say after ovulation cm does dry up so werid...:wacko:
Last month I didn't have as much as this it turned clumpy but slimyish like ewcm but whiteish :shrug:
Had a dream last night and I dnt normaly dream but this was about a baby had a baby girl and my mum lol had a boy at the same time... it was sooo real I called her starla..:cloud9::cloud9: omg!!
Temps still high.. Havent checked cervix today.. Had lil nipple pain but did last month.. pain in boobies is goooooood!! :happydance:
I havent told mee mum were starting again feel lil silly lol :dohh:

Pam - I think you have ovulated as well..:haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey hun well i hope it clears up soon as it driving me mad, it has eased s bit today thank goodness....just cant tell whats happening with myself down there!! Lol!! Frustrating!!:wacko:

I took my temp this morning and it isnt much higher than before i ov'd, not a good sign i dont think! Thought it wud start rising by now...i dont really temp very often so not really sure what im doin to be honest. Still early days though. Im never up at sametime everyday anyway so dont think temping wud work for me. Will just stick to opk's! 

Hows everyone else today??? xxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

I wish I could say I'm feeling better...but not yet....I've been reduced to eating only ice cream cause I can't hardly swallow...plus it's cold and helps to numb the pain a little....
I really hope this passes soon!!!

I'm not sure if I ovulated or not...I can only hope I did...lol...we ended up DTD again last night which took me by surprise cause he went to bed before me and as soon as I laid down on the bed he pops awake and says "I'm horny....wanna see?!" LMAO I laughed so hard...lol...he's so funny....

So are we gonna be symptom spotting ladies? Driving ourselves nuts? LOL
Let's just take a relaxed and easy approach....Laura I really wouldn't keep stressing yourself out about your CM....you ovulated and now your body is doing it's thing...lol....
Babyhopes....I hate to ask but what exactly is thrush? Whatever it is it's obviously very uncomfortable and I hope it goes away soon!!!

Due to a financial change we are going to have to cancel our appt on the 15th and move it to the end of the following week....*sigh* Oh well....we'll get there...lol...


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe yess chill have a strss free TWW.. :happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

I hope we all get a BFP this month...it would be nice to move into 1st Tri!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi babyhopes

I'm good thanks, yes going to opk and use the cbfm again this month. Today was the 1st day i had to poas! and it was a low -which i'd expect on cd6. Going to use the opk's once i get a high just to confirm it more than anything.
Sorry to hear about the thrush, not good. Hope it clears up very soon.

:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls well Im out shopping right now and have had to pop into marks n spencers cafe for a sit down n cuppa, im cramping like my af is gona come! Omg!! Im starving, have just eaten a cheese scone without chewing it! I literally swallowed the damn thing whole im soooo hungry! Lol!! Not sure wot the cramping is about but found myself rubbing my tummy whilst walking round Boots and thought why am i doing that then realised i was cramping!!! Ohhh i hope its a good sign albeit a little early but that little eggy could be making its way down my tubes!! Orrrr i could be just imagining it all!?! Am sure im not tho!!:dohh:

Pam- thrush is a yeast infection in ya bits, not nice, itchy,scratchy,sore!!! Lol! Do u ladies not get thrush across the pond? Hee hee,im cheeky! :winkwink: Maybe its known as something else....its not very nice hun n the sooner it goes the better!!! Oh i hope you feel better soon hun, good for you bd'ing last nite, you make me giggle!! :happydance: Xx

Have a good feeling for us all this month girls, 30mummy1 you not far behond us! Keep testing and get that nice dark line....xx

Hows you laura???? Xxxxxx

Lots love n babydust girls xxxx


----------



## pambolina21

Well here in the states yeast infection is just called a yeast infection...lol...
Anytime I hear someone mention thrush it's usually associated with the mouth....which is why I asked cause I was thinking mouth and you were talking about your "netherlands" :rofl:

Course when you google it it talks about both....leave it to the medical industry to have one name for 1,000 different things....LOL....

Babyhopes....cramping can mean SOOO many different things....that's why when I cramp I just try and put it in the back of my mind unless I get more symptoms that add up to something....it's kind of like my boobs/nipples....they have been sore for over a month now (slightly increased in size) but I'm to old to be going through a "growth spurt" and it's not pregnancy...so I just put it in the back of my mind so I don't stress about it....but I was told that even though I'm 29 years old, since I'm going through a hormonal shift, it could be the reason for my boobs getting bigger (cause sometimes they itch too)....so now I know...LOL....I really hope it's not AF hun....I want to see some positive pregnancy tests in this thread...lol....

:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Babyhopes - I had cramping everyday from ov till about 10dpo in my 1st month of ttc and then the 2nd just some cramps at 6dpo and then again at 14dpo till af so i think like Pam says it can mean so many different things, but i do hope it is a good sign for you :)

Feel like i am a way behind you guys but might not be long till i ov - got my peak on cd11last month.
However we're finally moving into our new house this sat - been doing it up so would be better if i don't get highs until after that so that the OH isn't stressing about moving!

GL to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhh thanks for advice girlies, I know its not af, its way to early am only cd16, its probably nothing....lol! Will just have to see. Its stopped for now so like you say i'll just put it too back of my mind! Thinking back i think ive had the odd days of cramping here n there in past like 30mummy1 has, think it cud just be my body gearing up for af next week. Booooo!! :cry: oh well....

Think im gona have a chilld nite tnite am shattered, wots every1 else upto?? xx :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Good luck with house move 30mummy1, how exciting!!!!! New house new baby i reckon! :happydance:Lotsa house n baby dust xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Just saw your siggy Babyhopes...that's so sweet! I hope we are bump buddies too! I wanna be bump buddies with ALL of you!!!

It's only 10:32am here....so my day has barely started really...lol...just gonna relax as much as I can though since I still feel under the weather....

I did check my CM and I have even less than before...not quite dry but seems to be getting there! Wheras before my fingers came back very wet (tmi...sorry)....so I guess that's a good sign? :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks babyhopes -i hope so too! 

Pam -hope you are feeling better soon. Definitely sounds like you have ov' though which is good.

Laura - hope you are ok

I was watching one born every minute earlier - recorded from last night and oh god it made me feel sooo broody! Tonight yep just going to chill. Taking my ds to soft play tomorrow which should be fun.

:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs:Hi all... :haha:
Well been a very bussy bee.... working lol..and :sleep: sooo tired these's last 2days even had a nap this afternoon:blush: 
I kinda think Its going super fast this TWW im not doing half as much syptom spotting lol and prodding myself:dohh:

But crnt wait to pee on a little blue handled stick hehe :haha:
I say sme as bbyhopes... New house New baby :happydance: Not be long now mummyof1.. till oyur gett pos..:thumbup:

Whats all our real names? it might be easier to write instead of our screen names? :shrug:

I was cramping 2days ago but none today.. 
OH is watching film.. I just had a lush shower and now catching up on BnB :happydance:
How did you all find BnB? I googled a syptom I had wen TTC found this and signed up lol :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

my real name? well, it's Natalie. Idk if there's another Natalie who likes to stalk here.


----------



## pambolina21

Loving your siggy Laura...lol....I feel so special ya'll!!! I added ya'll to mine!

Just been watching TV and hanging out with the baby....I have so much cleaning to do but I feel to crappy to do it.....so it'll have to wait!

Took another opk and it was negative....figured it would be....been cramping some today too....I'm not going to assume what it is...but I will say....mixed in with the gas:haha: I compare it to AF cramps...

I watch One Born Every Minute too...when will they come out with a new episode? I'm hooked! LOL!

My real name (if you haven't already guessed it...lol) is Pamela, I'm 29 years old and live in Texas (US) Been married to my 2nd husband for 2 years and 4 months (after a 6 year marriage which failed with no chance of reconciliation cause he knocked up this girl who he's now married too and she's expecting again, she's about 4 weeks)...I have 2 biological girls (ages 9 and 20 months) and my step-son who is also 9 years old....we are trying for #2 (we only have one together)...I used to work, Safety Administration, for an Engineering and Constructor company called SNC-LAVALIN GDS, Inc....but was laid off in Oct. of 2008, which coincidentaly a few weeks later I found out I was pregnant with my youngest...lol....So instead of finding another job I became a housewife again....it's been great but at the same time, boring....lol....I'm used to working my ass off in high demand situations almost 50 hours a week....I don't get that kind of mental stimulation anymore or adult interaction and now I find myself turning into mush....lol....Maybe after we get pregnant and the baby is about a year old I'll go back into the workforce...lol...

So that's me in a nut shell...feel free to ask me anything...lol...I'm an open book! (but don't take advantage of me now....:winkwink:)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, glad you all well, im off to bed in a bit but before i do i'll introduce myself.....my name is Claire, im 35, been married to dh Matt for 2 n half years, we been together 6 n half years...we have a dogue de bordeaux called danny, he's my only dog-child! Lol! My hubby has two children with diff mothers, long storys! Lol! So i am a stepmum, although his son is in abu dhabi and his daughter we see every other week....i work as an airline stewardess hence the travelling to diff countries...and thats bout it! We only decided to ttc last august as my dh didnt want anymore kids, it took me 6 years to change his mind!!! Need to get cracking before he changes it back!! Aaaarghhh! :wacko:

Had bit more cramping n itchy soreish bbs n thats bout it...have ordered my hpts yeaaaahhhh! Cant wait to start poas!!! When we starting girls??? xxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

If I can hold out I want to test on the 20th-21st....lol....but we'll see!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

hey pambolina. how are you??

I am trying again after our recent back to back losses (one in january, and one in february). 

how is things going?


----------



## pambolina21

Hey 9babies...I'm doing alright accept for this pesky sore throat/congestion and a fever that comes and goes....I hate sore throats like this...I can't even swallow without being in a lot of pain!! I should probably go to the doctor but I'm stubborn...lol...I like to self medicate till I've tried everything...lol

I can't imagine what you've been going through with so many losses, especially your recent ones....I hope your doing ok!? 

I hope your next one will be a sticky, sticky lil bean!!

Everything is going alright....aside from being sick...just taking one day at a time...I'm hoping I'll get a BFP this month...but I'm not giving my hopes up! I had to give up my appt on the 15th due to a shift in finances...so I'll reschedule for sometime after the 18th...hopefully then we can get my husband's :spermy: tested and I can get on Clomid!!!

FX for us all hun! My prayers are with you!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks sweetie. I Hope you can get on clomid soon!!! and that you can get his spermies tested! let me know how everything goes!!!!

I am praying for you too!!
we both deserve our :bfp:


----------



## pambolina21

9babiesgone said:


> thanks sweetie. I Hope you can get on clomid soon!!! and that you can get his spermies tested! let me know how everything goes!!!!
> 
> I am praying for you too!!
> we both deserve our :bfp:

Yes ma'am! :flower:

I'll definately keep the thread updated!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning ladies! How are we all??? Im up early this morning, my dh brought me up a cup of tea at 7am! Grrrr.....ws thankful but not grateful at that time of morning!! Just wondered if anyone gives tea/coffee up in tww??? I started drinkin caffeine free tea about 3 months ago, and very rarely drink coffee.... :thumbup:

Well this morning i thought id check my cervix as my nasty T is gone and its medium and mushy!!! Really warm in there to ! Sorry tmi! Lots of creamy cm, but cud just be the final remenants of my T ?? Who knows.....?? DH asked me if i was pg last nite as he said i have a pg belly!! More like its bloated from the naughty fish, chips n curry sauce we had for tea!! Lol!!:happydance:

Hows everyone today, any symptoms????

Pam ive read of lots of ladies starting out tww with cold symptoms and getting BFP!!! Whahoooo! Fingers x'd xxx:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

I'm just bored, headachy, and ready to go home to sleep... I still have another 4 hours in my work shift to go though. no symptoms for me... Just a light flow from AF.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning everyone!

My turn to introduce myself! My name is Rachel and i am 31 (just)! I have been with my OH (36) for 4 years and we have a ds called Thomas who is 18mths. Not married although i do keep dropping hints! but we have just bought our first house together. We didn't plan Thomas so i really didn't realise how much stress i missed out on untill now! 
I am a full time mummy now but previously i was an accountant so Pam i can relate to you with the complete change in lifestyles! I probably will go back to work one day but just want to be a ft mummy for the foreseable future. We would like 3 kids if we are that lucky :)
Claire - must be fun travelling the world but difficult when it comes to making babies! Hope dh doesn't change his mind now after all this. :hugs:

Laura - I really can't remember how i found this website now but i don't know what i'd do without it!

9babies - I really feel for you with so many losses, so hope this is your lucky month for a sticky bean hun :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Morning all....:thumbup:
Il tell you bit about myself...
Laura 23 and OH is 24 We have a 5yro daughter Angel and Didnt plan angel It just happend.:blush:
Had a mmc Nov 26th 2010... and If I get my BFP this month I will be due 26th Nov 2011! :happydance: Wudnt tht be weird...:winkwink:

Been feeling lil dizzzzy last night and today and slight headache..:growlmad: 
And really tired wne tto bed well early last night... :sleep:

Soooo crnt wait to test!! Not 100% how I feel this month...:wacko: Temps are looking good tho.. so far

Off work today sooo having a chillout day..:coffee: 
Hehe :haha: All you girlies are soooo dwn to earth Love it!!! :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Down to Earth is the way to go....lol....I'm not big on dramatic's....and my daughter is pretty theatrical which get's on my nerves...lol....I try to teach her that she can't ALWAYS be that way....or no one will take her seriously...

I'm glad we finally introduced ourselves...making this support more formal...

It's only 5:07am here....I woke up with my throat hurting (still) and of course my husband is hardly quiet when he get's ready for work...lol....I was going to go back to sleep but then my laptop caught my eye and I couldn't resist....lol...so here I am!

Nothing really new with me today...still sick :cry: But as far as any symptoms....I honestly don't have any right now....occasionally I'll feel a cramp here and there throughout the day so I expect that but for now, nothing...lol....I know when I checked my CM yesterday it seemed to be drying up....I'm done taking opk's and I'm done checking my CM....which is a relief....lol...

Well I'm gonna try and head back to bed....I hope to catch you ladies later on....this time difference sucks!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls well im having a chill day too. No more cramping as yet so am not hopeful that ystrdays cramping was pg related!!! I also read on a post by somebody that cramping after ov can be the beginning of the lining breaking down if the egg hasnt been fertilised!!! Ohhhhh!!! Could have been that ystrday then!! My cervix is still quite low and squishy n wet so Time will tell! Wish there was a test you could do at 4dpo then it wud put me out my misery! Lol! Im so impatient!!! Ha ha!:wacko:

Not long to go girls, just feels like its going so slow this month! Anyway im gona put it too back of my mind n have a nice day. Off to c dh's granny this afternoon so will take my mind of things. Hows everyone?? xxx

Babydust to y'all xxxxx


----------



## laura_2010

:cry::cry: Im worried jsut been toilet wiped and I had cm mixed with light red blood.. omg! should I go docs?


----------



## pambolina21

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls well im having a chill day too. No more cramping as yet so am not hopeful that ystrdays cramping was pg related!!! I also read on a post by somebody that cramping after ov can be the beginning of the lining breaking down if the egg hasnt been fertilised!!! Ohhhhh!!! Could have been that ystrday then!! My cervix is still quite low and squishy n wet so Time will tell! Wish there was a test you could do at 4dpo then it wud put me out my misery! Lol! Im so impatient!!! Ha ha!:wacko:
> 
> Not long to go girls, just feels like its going so slow this month! Anyway im gona put it too back of my mind n have a nice day. Off to c dh's granny this afternoon so will take my mind of things. Hows everyone?? xxx
> 
> Babydust to y'all xxxxx

I've never heard of that before....and I highly doubt it's true! Cramping could also mean a change in the enviroment (like making room for baby) but it could also mean your slightly dehydrated and you need to drink more water...or your uterus is just having some spasms, cause you know how uterus's are, they are fickle!!! :haha: Cramping could also mean you need to have a BM...the pressure can build up and make you cramp....there are just so many different things....lol....Sounds like that person is just full of "doom and gloom".....sheesh....

I understand your impatient, just try and look at it this way....testing to early can lead to alot of unneccesary disappointment...and there's no need to do that to yourself emotionally or mentally....The 2WW is hard enough without adding the stress of testing to early...it'll all work out and YOU WILL become pregnant....it'll happen....lol....:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## pambolina21

laura_2010 said:


> :cry::cry: Im worried jsut been toilet wiped and I had cm mixed with light red blood.. omg! should I go docs?

Maybe it's IB sweetie! Your only 6DPO and that's about how long it takes to implant!:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i'd agree with Pam Laura, can't think what else it would be. I've got a good feeling that is your month Laura :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

I don't think I ovulated at all....my temps are a steady 97.2....(I'm beginning to wonder if I sleep with my mouth open) Cause there are nights I wake up sweating cause I get over heated and yet...my temps are always 97.2-97.3.....crap....I think I am totally screwed this month...:cry:

I just ordered Fertilaid...so maybe that will help....I dunno...:nope:


----------



## pambolina21

30mummyof1 said:


> Yes i'd agree with Pam Laura, can't think what else it would be. I've got a good feeling that is your month Laura :hugs:


:thumbup::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Laura sounds like implantation to me, i agree with pam and rachel!!! Soinds very promising!!! Have u got any other symptoms?? :hugs:

Thanks for the advice pam, id never heard of it either and i have tried to google it with no response indicating thats what it is! Doom and gloom sounds about right!!! Lol! Am having a bit more cramping right now and im mega tired cud do with a nap! But that cud be to do with gettin up early this morn! Will hav to get used to that when little one comes along!!! :happydance: yeah hav decided to give myself a shake regarding bein impatient!! Im gona test next tues....fingers x'd for our bfp's and fingers x'd you have ov'd! Yoir opk was almost positive so was looking good for it!! hugs xxx:hugs:

Good luck girls bug hugs xxxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

babyhopes2011 said:


> Laura sounds like implantation to me, i agree with pam and rachel!!! Soinds very promising!!! Have u got any other symptoms?? :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the advice pam, id never heard of it either and i have tried to google it with no response indicating thats what it is! Doom and gloom sounds about right!!! Lol! Am having a bit more cramping right now and im mega tired cud do with a nap! But that cud be to do with gettin up early this morn! Will hav to get used to that when little one comes along!!! :happydance: yeah hav decided to give myself a shake regarding bein impatient!! Im gona test next tues....fingers x'd for our bfp's and fingers x'd you have ov'd! Yoir opk was almost positive so was looking good for it!! hugs xxx:hugs:
> 
> Good luck girls bug hugs xxxx:hugs:

Before I start chatting alot on here I mostly just stalked around and had a good read....and one thing I have noticed is the amount of woman in here that shoot down other woman's hope's on being pregnant, because they are not pregnant yet....I can't believe how ugly some woman can be! This websites foundation is based on support from other's, I guess you can't avoid getting "cracks" in the foundation....I sure hope we don't get anyone like that in our thread....will have to find a way to block them or something....lol....

I don't want anyone coming in here upsetting me or my girls....:flower:

Took another opk and it's light as well....seeing as I have PCOS it's possible I had a false surge or something...I dunno....I don't hold high hopes for this month....I ordered my Fertilaid so maybe that will help me out....till then I'll continue to test with opk's and see what happens....and for the hell of it I'll still test with an hpt on the 20th to see if I was wrong...lol....


----------



## pambolina21

As much as I would love for all of us to get a BFP this month....there's a chance it won't happen....which means we all won't be moving on together....but I'd still like for us to stick together....I can keep this thread alive and change the thread name from time to time depending on where we stand....What do you ladies think?

I also have a question...I want to stay regular so if I am going to have my period at the same time as last month....when do I start taking my Provera? I'm suppose to take it for 10 days then usually on day 2 I start....If I do the math I think I should start it now....but I don't know....but in the off chance I DID conceive if I take the Provera I could be doing more damage than good.....Any suggestions/advice?


----------



## pambolina21

Well I got my answer...went ahead and called my doc office...I'm suppose to take the Provera at the same time every month...which means I'm due to take it now...booooooooooooooo.....this sucks....

I dunno what to do.....what if I did ovulate and caught the egg....if I take Provera it could kill the pregnancy....if I didn't ovulate and don't take it now my cycle will start at a different time and I won't be on track with last month or the rest of you....UUUGGHHH......:wacko:

I dunno what to do!


----------



## laura_2010

:thumbup: Id say dnt take it untill u Get your BFP:winkwink: or that evil witch appears... ( bfp tho!!!!) :happydance:
Im still got lil cramps n lil bits of pink cm...:wacko: Think i might go docs 2mro to be on the safe side...:shrug:
So will post 2mro what they think...
Off out tonight, take my mind of things..:hugs:
Thanks tho for the replys...!
Luv ya girlies.. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

laura_2010 said:


> :thumbup: Id say dnt take it untill u Get your BFP:winkwink: or that evil witch appears... ( bfp tho!!!!) :happydance:
> Im still got lil cramps n lil bits of pink cm...:wacko: Think i might go docs 2mro to be on the safe side...:shrug:
> So will post 2mro what they think...
> Off out tonight, take my mind of things..:hugs:
> Thanks tho for the replys...!
> Luv ya girlies.. :hugs::hugs:

Well the evil witch most likely won't show....that's what the Provera is for...lol....induces my cycles...and I pray that I will eventually ovulate....guess it's not happening yet!

But I guess I won't be taking it....just to be on the safe side...but this will kick back my cycles so I won't be on the same track as you guys...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh pam i wish i could help you ive never heard of provera, what is it?? If it cud kill the pg then id wait til af gets ya as waiting til next cycke isnt too far away (if af shows! Hope not!) and if you r pg then at least you havent taken the risk....xx thanks for bein so lovely...ive read a few posts on bnb with ladies bein quite nasty n brutal, we dont want that in here!! Will report any nastyness straight away, were a little team here, and anyone can join us aslong as they as nice as us!!! Hugs n loves xxx:hugs:

Laura sounding promising babe, im still cramping on and off and got lotioney then bitty cm, still lowish soft cervix!! Strange!! Have a fab nite! I mite have a small glass of red wine tnite to chill me :happydance:

Lotsa love to you all girlys xxxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

babyhopes2011 said:


> Oh pam i wish i could help you ive never heard of provera, what is it?? If it cud kill the pg then id wait til af gets ya as waiting til next cycke isnt too far away (if af shows! Hope not!) and if you r pg then at least you havent taken the risk....xx thanks for bein so lovely...ive read a few posts on bnb with ladies bein quite nasty n brutal, we dont want that in here!! Will report any nastyness straight away, were a little team here, and anyone can join us aslong as they as nice as us!!! Hugs n loves xxx:hugs:
> 
> Laura sounding promising babe, im still cramping on and off and got lotioney then bitty cm, still lowish soft cervix!! Strange!! Have a fab nite! I mite have a small glass of red wine tnite to chill me :happydance:
> 
> Lotsa love to you all girlys xxxx:hugs:

Provera is a type of progesterone....you take it for like 5-10 days and it tricks your body into having a period....the first period I had on it was awful!!! Very, very heavy bleeding for 7 days but the whole thing lasted 9 days....I was miserable....the 2nd time wasn't so bad, it lasted 7 days but I had alot of clots....I called the nurse and she said the size of them wasn't normal....but they couldn't give me anything else to regulate my periods accept BCP....go figure!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I haven't heard of it either Pam sorry hun, so don't want to advise either way :hugs:

Not long to wait now Laura and Claire, so excited for you :)

FF has put me at ovulating next Tues and fertile from sunday but going to use the cbfm and opk's still anyway but that would be good timing with the house! :winkwink:

:dust: to all you girlies xxx


----------



## pambolina21

So I won't be take the Provera....gonna make sure I don't get a BFP first...so I'll start it after the 21st....my cycles won't be in sync with ya'lls....I hope you won't go anywhere....:nope: 

Trying to get some things done today but now I'm suffering from a cough and I'm totally congested....just what I need on top of a sore throat....The weather changes so much around here....we're all getting sick....

I took an opk earlier and the second line was soooooooooooo sooo faint...the faintest one I've ever had! Since I'm sick I have to stay hydrated so I guess that played a part....gonna go take another here in a minute...lol...

So how is everyone doing?


----------



## laura_2010

Hiiiii Im bk....:happydance: Crnt keep myself away frm you ladies.. Id luv too meet you all! Long way to you tho pam!:winkwink: Iv been to see fmaily and now came home.. Put angel to bed OH watching t.v :growlmad:
Im gonna recored this program about babies bron frm 23 weeks :cry: So might watch it...:wacko:
My nipples have started hurting and the pink cm has gone..:thumbup:

OMG!! OH today brought me some tuplips home from work!! and arrange them for me lol:winkwink: Hes neva brought me flowers:dohh:

Claire,Rachel,pam.... We will get our BFP's Either way what eva happends... We will not leave this thread... To behonest I dnt think it's very exciting on the other side :haha:
:hugs: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Pam, mine aren't in sync with you guys anymore either but we've all been through the 2ww before ov and after together previously so i hope we will all support each other no matter what happens. :hugs:
Plus we know a bit more about each other now! so that makes us closer than most on here :)


xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

I aint going anywhere without you girls!!! Im loving this thread and am feeling very close and bonded with ya's!!! Whether we all get our bfp.'s this month, next month or next year lets all stick together! We shud think of a team name for us girls....have a think ....xx

Off to bed soon am tired. Nite nite sleep tight, watch the bedbugs dont bite!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe :haha: NOooo bed bugs!!
Yeah goood idea a name for us all!! Huuuuum:wacko:


----------



## 9babiesgone

really really bummed, didnt get to dtd last night bc oh had duty.


----------



## pambolina21

laura_2010 said:


> Hiiiii Im bk....:happydance: Crnt keep myself away frm you ladies.. Id luv too meet you all! Long way to you tho pam!:winkwink: Iv been to see fmaily and now came home.. Put angel to bed OH watching t.v :growlmad:
> Im gonna recored this program about babies bron frm 23 weeks :cry: So might watch it...:wacko:
> My nipples have started hurting and the pink cm has gone..:thumbup:
> 
> OMG!! OH today brought me some tuplips home from work!! and arrange them for me lol:winkwink: Hes neva brought me flowers:dohh:
> 
> Claire,Rachel,pam.... We will get our BFP's Either way what eva happends... We will not leave this thread... To behonest I dnt think it's very exciting on the other side :haha:
> :hugs: x

I know what you mean I'm on here checking for updates every few minutes...lol...I'm gonna have to find that program about the babies....I'll watch any baby show I can get my hands on! Unless it's just a UK program...LOL...

That's so sweet of your hubby...take a pic I wanna see! :flower:

Your sign's are looking good hun....here's hope for more!
I'm glad your not gonna leave...:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

9babiesgone said:


> really really bummed, didnt get to dtd last night bc oh had duty.

awww...I'm sorry honey...I know how much that sucks....my husband works so much he's always so tired! Like last night....I wanted to....he didn't....and he apologized all day today...lol...bless his heart...


----------



## pambolina21

30mummyof1 said:


> Pam, mine aren't in sync with you guys anymore either but we've all been through the 2ww before ov and after together previously so i hope we will all support each other no matter what happens. :hugs:
> Plus we know a bit more about each other now! so that makes us closer than most on here :)
> 
> 
> xxx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

babyhopes2011 said:


> I aint going anywhere without you girls!!! Im loving this thread and am feeling very close and bonded with ya's!!! Whether we all get our bfp.'s this month, next month or next year lets all stick together! We shud think of a team name for us girls....have a think ....xx
> 
> Off to bed soon am tired. Nite nite sleep tight, watch the bedbugs dont bite!! xxx:hugs:

Awesome...lol....:hugs:

Night hun!


----------



## pambolina21

Okay....I'm a bit upset right now...I am looking for a new doctor because I don't like my current one...she told me that the reason I'm not getting pregnant is because I'm overweight and that it's natures way of telling me that I shouldn't get pregnant right now.....I felt like she slapped me in the face! Anyway I ended up telling my Dad that I was going to see a new doctor on the 22nd and he wanted to know why and I told him....he tell's me that maybe the doctor was right and then he goes on about how he feels us having another baby will just take away from the kids we have.....That man has never been on my side all my life....I don't know why I let him get to me anymore....it just hurts...I know I am overweight but I'm still worthy of having another baby....my problem is the PCOS and after having Meghan and going through those hormonal changes....it's affected how the PCOS works....so I gotta work the kinks out....I plan on steadying my weight but in the mean time I want to try and get pregnant!!! I don't see anything wrong with that!!!!:cry: But it upsets me that I had to be reminded what a fat ass I am.....:cry:


----------



## deafgal01

Pam, they know nothing! Other girls on here are bigger and they manage to get preggers! Arugh, I'm glad you're looking for a new dr already.


----------



## pambolina21

deafgal01 said:


> Pam, they know nothing! Other girls on here are bigger and they manage to get preggers! Arugh, I'm glad you're looking for a new dr already.

She will be the 3rd one in 2 years....1st one had me and my husband scared to death! I had a UTI and for some reason they were trying to get me to take like 3 different medications including one that said "DO NOT TAKE WHILE PREGNANT!" Even the pharmacist asked us "are you SURE this is the right prescribtion?" 

I told them I wasn't going to take it and they told me if I didn't I would miscarry.....OMG I lost it....I literally lost it....I cried for days I was so stressed out....well....I didn't take it and my pregnancy was fine and my UTI cleared up without a problem...but they had up so worked up I left her for another doctor...Well the doctor I did have is to far away, the drive through traffic is bad...so I decided to try another local doctor....which is who I have now....and after saying that to me....I knew I had to find another one....I pray she is the one....it's a small group of woman doctor's and that makes me comfortable!


----------



## deafgal01

They say 3rd time's the charm. I will pray that this new dr is the perfect one that you been needing all alone to get your bfp and finally a forever little baby in your arms.


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks hun....how are things going with you?


----------



## deafgal01

Aside from a headache, fine... I guess I can rule out tampons as a cause of the headache cuz I'm not using any right now (haven't since 9 am- 12 hours tampon free). AF has reduced herself to spotting I guess if anything at all (today's only 4 cd- normally I have period for full 5 days with it being light the last two days). AF did the same thing to me last month so I guess my period's getting shorter and shorter (unless the tampons are taking more blood out of me than I realize- thus making it seem shorter, as if that makes any sense). I had a stomachache earlier tonight but that's gone away now. Been talking to my best friend (she's not even on this forum cuz she's still not engaged to be married or anything yet), she said she has a feeling that I'll get preg in a couple of months. Her guts has been right so far so I'm thinking she's right about that- it will happen as soon I relax and not think so much about it. In the meanwhile, Brandi explained the bbt some more to me after I expressed concern that today's temp was 98.20 (the lowest I've had right before AF was 98.17 so I wasn't sure if that was a norm for me since I haven't done it a full cycle yet) so now I'm not too worried, I am just waiting to see if that goes up to high range of 98 or higher when I ovulate.


----------



## pambolina21

Good luck with the temping....for some reason I can't seem to grasp it...lol....My temps always seem to stay at a steady 97.2.....

Maybe I missed something when coming to this web site...do you have to be married or engaged to be in here?

Well I've always been told that it will happen when you least expect it....lol....I hope your headache passes soon.....I have such a hard time getting through the day when I have a headache....:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Pam, nah, you don't have to be married or engaged to be on here. Cat just is not at the point in her life where she's interested in making babies yet. Right now she's still focused on school and she longs to be engaged but not at that baby lust phase. Tee hee... She will eventually get there though, just gotta wait.

Yeah that's what I've been told too about it happening when you least expect it. Yeah me too- it's annoying though cuz this is the third day in a row I got a headache (it's mild but still annoying when I gotta work and do stuff). It went away and then came back. Arugh, I just can't win against my body. Body- 4 Natalie- 0


----------



## pambolina21

OOOOoo...okay....DUH PAM! LOL! I didn't even think about that!

Well maybe your dehydrated...that can cause alot of headaches...or maybe your straining your eyes....stress plays a huge roll too....but I know when AF comes a knockin, I get back to back headaches....I think it has something to do with bloodflow or maybe a lack of iron....I hope it passes all together and you feel better soon....

I'm currently watching Ghost Hunters and desperately trying to eat my dinner...but my throat hurts so bad and is so swollen it's making it difficult to swallow it....I've choked a dozen times already....uughh...I hope tomorrow it feels better!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Maybe... I've been drinking less than usual lately (normally I drink full 6 cups of water a day but lately it's been half that). I'm just not as thirsty. :shrug: Or you're right- it could be AF related like the lack of iron or something. I haven't been straining my eyes- this headache was there when I woke up. Maybe it's stress too. Idk. I might pop some ibuprofen so I can get through my work shift.

I hope your throat feels better. It's no fun trying to eat when it's hurting. I liked watching Ghost Hunters but couldn't afford to keep cable with all the expenses/bills we have on the house we're renting so we stopped our cable after we moved out of the apt. We have just the local channels that we can get over the antenna.


----------



## pambolina21

We recently got cable back...after a year and half of watching antenna stations...LMAO...I told my husband we gotta get it back cause I'm home all day and I need SOMETHING to watch (cable) or something else to do (internet)...lol

I've been popping Ibuprophen all day and cough drops like candy....I sure hope it passes soon too....this sucks!!!


----------



## deafgal01

I still have the internet... It's a must for me- I can't live without it... :dohh: Haha... I guess if I had to pick one or the other, it'd be the internet every time over cable because you can watch shows online now days and we have a subscription with netflix too. Zach recently found the netflix on our wii so he's been watching it on our tv lately. Only thing that sucks though is I can't always get the english subtitles or captions with english shows/movies (currently only foreign films seem to have it) when we watch instantly view movies/shows through netflix.

At least we can go through it together- you with your throat and me with my headache. LOL... one other possibility is there is maybe a storm front or pressure front coming my way so that could cause me to have a headache. It's supposed to snow tomorrow so that might be the front causing me to have a headache.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, wow i have a lot of posts to catch up on!!!

Well im not feeling it this morning, dont feel pg at all....who am i kidding...i know its not happening this month! My cervix is still lowish today which happens wen af due and am certain the last cple of time i was pg my bbs were extremely sore right from start...they completely fine today!!! Even when i sqeeze them they dont hurt one bit! so thats me! Onto april i go im betting!! Well its getting closer to a xmas baby now!!:baby:

Hey Natalie i hope your headache is better hunni xx where abouts are you in the world?? A storm front with snow sounds scarey to me!! Do you get a lot of snow??? Its sooooo windy outside in north of england today, i dont wana leave thime house!! Lol:wacko:

Hey pam hows the throat hope you feeling much better today....xxxx i agree with natalie and say third time lucky...i hope this new doc is much better for you what date do you go n c her?? Good luck xx as for your dad i think if we listened to every word of advice or parents gave we wudnt move forward in life!!! You do what you want hunni as only you know best xx:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

I'm in Indiana in the USA. We don't normally get a lot of snow but this winter has been one of the worst I've seen in a long time. For one, we had a bad ice storm that closed schools in the area for like almost a week (I still had to work regardless of that- boo). Yep, my headache's gone now but it's gonna linger probably until the front passes. I'm so ready for spring weather... I'm tired of hearing about snow. Well, back to my work out... I paused the walking dvd - tee hee... I'm that bored at work (I like walking with Leslie- I do her 4 miles walk at work whenever I can).


----------



## Flowerbaby

What work do you done?? You must work through the night! Its 8.22am in uk at mo wot time is it it there? Oh i bet you get amazing summers, nice n hot!! Wish we did in the uk! We have the odd couole of hot days up north, the south get it much nicer....xx well im getting up for a cup of tea xx:happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: You're smart... I do work through the night now. I used to work 2nd shift but it was so stressful, I love the kids and staff but it was just a lot of pressure and stress on me thinking about everything that I had to make sure the kids do each day after school- make sure their homework were done, and showers done, and dinner, and all that. Luckily I don't have to cook or anything but it was a lot of work. Now I'm working 3rd shift (11:55 pm to 7:55 am), I pretty much am here all night to make sure the kids are sleeping fine through the night, and I'm here to wake them up in the morning for school and make sure they get their breakfast in the cafeteria. I'm a RA (dorm parent) Sunday night through Friday morning. It's currently 3:32 am. Only 1 more mile to go on the Leslie dvd and then I gotta find something else to do with the rest of my 2 hours before kids wake up... Maybe a movie will do me a world of good or maybe I'll just update my journal on here... :haha: Can we say that I'm a new addict of Bnb??? I spend so much time here now- and to think I used to be on fb all the time... Now I'm over here instead all the time... :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh what a cool job!! I want to do it!! Ha ha yes get ya last mile done, think im gona go to the gym today...if i can drag myself out in the wind n rain! Yes i believe you are an addict! Me too! Lol:happydance: xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning ladies!

Not much better here in the South either Claire, was nice at the beginning of the week though. Bring on the summer- i love the sun although can't do as much sun bathing with a lo!
Stay positive Claire, still really early days for you. I've heard you can't go on cervix alone as some women's take longer to move up and soften. Also I didn't get sore boobies with my ds at all so you may just be lucky! 

Has anyone worked out what would their due date would be if you did get a :bfp: this month? I've just checked mine and would be between 5th and 8th dec i think! but the next cycle could definitely result in an xmas baby if he/she was early - eek! I always said i wouldn't try for a xmas baby as my oh's b'day is on the 23rd and he hates it but when you want a baby so much it just goes out of the window doesn't it!! :)

:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

There... All done. I did all 4 miles. That should help my sore muscles (I did 30 days shred with Jillian Michaels dvd twice on Tuesday)... Big mistake considering it was the first time I was trying out her workout because now I'm so sore in my calves for some reason. My arms and upper thighs aren't as sore but still... Damn... Hopefully my calves will be less sore as today goes on. I'll be losing my weight in no time if I switch between the walking dvd and the 30 days shred.

I never thought to try and work out what my due date would be if I got a BFP this cycle... Hmmm, I'll have to try my hand at that.

I gotta leave now. I will be back on soon.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well done natalie, ohhh your gona ache! Most i can do is 2 miles then am pooped!!! xx

My due date wud be 26th nov, same as laura's due date me thunks, so that wud be nice, but i know im defo not pg, i can just tell...my due date in dec wud be 24th dec!!! I also said i didnt want a xmas baby as my nephew who is the apple of the family's eye (only grandchild upto now) is born on 20th dec so wudnt wana clash with his birthday...my bday is in dec on 12th so is my mother in laws on 28th and xmas aswell so dec is a very busy month already. I had thought of skipping my next ttc cycle but am getting impatient now so rckn al still give it a go!!:wacko:

Good luck this month rach, ohhh i hope we all get our bfp's soon!:hugs:

Natalie, where are you in your cycle at min xxx


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: Leslie doesn't make me so sore... She makes me sweat a little but no sore muscles. Jillian sure made me sore like hell...

As for my cycle... AF showed on Sunday so that makes me 5 cd now.


----------



## laura_2010

Hiiii Girls!!! :winkwink:
Bk frm Doc's nothing wrong It could be implating bleeding they said...:thumbup: I have very sore nipples today... And I have no just white cm so its all gone!! :happydance:

Wen we testing then?
Hpe evryone is gooood! x:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

It's 5:00am....been up for a good half hour already....I took a good dose of Nyquil last night to help me sleep and since I woke up early I'm still feeling the side effects....ugh...You know what they say, it'll get worse before it get's better.....yea well that's me right now...I feel horrible, simply awful! My throat is still killing me, I can't breathe through my nose, my ears feel like they need to be popped and even my jaw on the right side is locking up so I can't open my mouth all the way (basically I can't open my mouth wide enough to take a bit out of something) so when I eat (TRY to eat) I gotta cut it up small....I really should go to the doctor...but I'm doing what I can here at home....Ibuprophen for pain, Dayquil (Nyquil) for my symptoms, a multi-vitamin plus an extra 1000mg of vitamin C and even an antibiotic....maybe as the day progresses and I get my metabolism going I'll feel different, but for now the hours following waking up are miserable....

I have worked out my due date (if I should get pregnant this month) and it will be around Nov. 24th-27th...I have no problem with a Dec. baby, my husband's b-day is on the 29th of December....

This morning I temped and it's weird...now my temps are going as low as 96.5...I got so used to being in the 97's....Well, for the benefit of my sanity I'm not gonna look to much into my temping....I don't fully understand it.....I miss the days where you only had to have sex to get pregnant (back then ignorance was bliss) Now my brain is filled with so much TTC information I think the whole thing is being over-worked....lol...

If it doesn't happen this month then I'll just move onto the next month, I'm looking forward to my new doc appt....I've seen what she looks like from their web site and she looks really nice....I can't wait to meet her....


----------



## pambolina21

My opk from this morning (8:00am)
 



Attached Files:







opk5.jpg
File size: 2.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pambolina21

That's awesome Laura....FX hun!!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey!
How is everyone? :)

FX for your :bfp: Laura - definitely looking good hun x

I don't understand temping either Pam, that's why i've never tried just seems too complicated and hardwork!

Claire - i might be a bit more laid back next month about it all but still try - Probably will happen then as well! 

:hugs:


----------



## Skylark

Good luck to you!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Afternoon ladies, well ive just been out to walk the dog and got blown all the way around the field and back home....its sooo windy! I hate it!! Had a little bit more cramping this afty and right now but nothing interesting to report, my stomach keeps making gurgling noises but no doubt im just hungry!!:dohh:

Laura you are sounding very much PG honey!!! I also rckn its implantation!! Ohhh how exciting!! You cud be our first bfp on this thread!!! Yaaaayyy:hugs:

Pam your opk is luking quite dark:winkwink: i dont think i ov'd when i shud have due to my sickness, i ov'd late so maybe your body has geared up for it and it didnt happen coz u r ill and now its having another go??? Who knows!:shrug: Keep opk'ing!!! :happydance:

Have a nice evening girls im just packing for my barbados trip, i seriously cant be bothered going, just wana be home with my dh, dog & bnb girls!!!:cry:


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs::hugs:Nooooo! How long you gobba be claire?? :cry:
Well just been toilet again lol... and there's still lil bits there.. But it does say it can last 1-3days... IB...:wacko:
No cramping since temps are still high cervix is high ermmm odd pains n nipples.. :wacko: Dunno I dnt Think il getta BFP but im not very hope-ful this month..:dohh:

Im not 100% with temping either but will temp nxt month frm AF and bbt chart... I only know you getta dip wen ovulate then it raises.. Then will drop if AF is gonna show!:cry:
Crnt wait to test tho.... :thumbup:
Its been windign here as well... and just got rained on while trying to round the geese in :growlmad: 
Doc said to me today.. relax.. DNT opk...Have sex 2-3 times a week.. Eat healthy... fresh air... :thumbup: Temped to not opk...:wacko:
:hugs::hugs: Off out again tonight :winkwink: Having a indian..
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: OTT on :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Yea my opk shocked me too....about to go take another one....your not suppose to drink alot but geeez...I'm sick so I HAVE to stay hydrated....this better pass soon it's getting annoying!

I didn't realize being sick could throw off ovulation....hmm....intresting....well if that is the case I hope it happens soon...I'm ready to get this party started!!!!!!! LOL!!!!

Wish you didn't have to leave hun....be safe!! We'll be here when you get back I promise!!! :hugs:

Gonna get some lunch made and I'll be back....


----------



## 9babiesgone

really freakin frustrated, after he tells me he is horny, he falls asleep and hten we dont have sex. no baby going to happen this month if we only had sex once so far. and not on a fertile day. : (


----------



## deafgal01

That's easier said than done (in regards to your dr's advice) but he might have a point there if we can really tear ourselves away from opk for a while or whatever... :wacko: I don't know if i could do that now with all the info I learned and I'm always wanting to know if the ovulation is happening along with when it's close to time.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, orrrrr bless ya's! Im away from saturday until tuesday!! Back in time for testing! I reckon i'll be doing one as soon as i get home! Lol! Hope to get wifi whilst im away so i can keep in touch with ya's via my i-phone, am gona miss ya's soooo much if i cant!!:kiss:

Well im cramping again tnite espesh on my rightside. Cervix still low, soft n wet....bizarre!! :wacko:

Laura i was thinkin of not opk'ing next month but i agree with natalie thats its easier said than done!!! Think i will find it hard not too!! All still sounding promising hun, hope that little eggy is burrowing nicely into you! Fingers x'd xxxx

Pam, yes yes yes keep opk'ing! My ov caught me by surprise! I thought i was already 3dpo and i wasnt i was ov'ing! Hope you feel better tomorrow hun xxx:hugs:

9babiesgone, whats your name hun if you dont mind me asking?? Oh my dh sounds like yours, he really not into bd'ing espesh around ov time, its so bloody frustrating, i know how u feel hun xxx:wacko:

Hope both natalie n rachel are well!! Have good nite y'all big hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

my name is shana

what is yours??

my husband better want it, bc according to many calculators, today is my first fertile day, I was trying to avoid all those, and just ntnp, but I just couldnt resist so I checked.


----------



## deafgal01

Oh I'm feeling fine today- headache went away (I think it was the pressure front from weather)... I thought I felt something pulling behind my belly button while I was at work though but that's not possible...


----------



## pambolina21

My husband is usually pretty good about meeting my needs but there are those times when he's soooo damn tired....that I try not to pout to much...I just tell him next time I'm tired you can't get upset...lol....

Oh shoot...I totally forgot I took an opk....I haven't even looked at it....lol....be right back....Okay, well it's not positive (naturally) but since it's just after 2:00 here I took another one...lol...just waiting for it to finish doing it's thing...

Claire...I hope you can get connected too....it wouldn't be the same if your not talking...

I commented on a friends Facebook status (cause she's like 35 weeks pregnant or something) and I mentioned the doctor I was going to see and a friend of her's commented back that the same doctor delivered her son and she said she was awesome, sweet, very professional and takes her time on appointments....she never leaves you guessing....so I was really happy to hear that!!!! I feel so much more comfortable....


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I need to have me some dtd times!! I am so horny anyways. LOL


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh that great news about your new doc....she sounds lovely!! xxx hows the opk turned out?? Good luck hun xx

Im cramping awfully tnite, i just keep thinkin am i imagining it?? But surely i cant imagine cramping pain 3 days in a row! Ohh i think i mite be goin round the bend! Lol:wacko:

Just want this weekend out the way...bloody weather looking crap in barbados aswell!!! So no sunbathing!! Grrr.....they better have wifi or i'll crack up!!:nope:

Big hugs xx


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- yay that's great to hear... This will be it for you- you'll get the bfp you've always wanted!

babyhopes- I hope you have wifi... That would suck to be stuck indoors in miserable weather and not have access to wifi...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh i know natalie, i will be so pee'd off!! 

What do you girls think i shud do about alcohol this weekend? Im goin with a crew who love to party and drink and im normally the partystarter and the last one standing!!! They will wonder why im not drinkin if i completely stop and i dont want anyone at work knowing my business....aaarghh! Do u think i will be okay to have a cple or none at all!:wacko: I will be so pee'd if i get a bfn when i get home and also i havent drank and been boring on my trip!!! :growlmad:What wud you girls do if you were me?? xx


----------



## pambolina21

Personally I'd just stick with "virgin" drinks....but if you HHHAAADDD to drink (LMAO)....I wouldn't go with any hard liquor...maybe 1-2 glasses of wine or something....and spread them apart....Besides, those people will eventually know what's up when they see that gorgeous bump grow...lol...

Opk's looking alright....The top one is from 2:30 (about 30 minutes ago and the bottom one is from around 11:00 or so)
 



Attached Files:







opk6.jpg
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pambolina21

I'm having a snack and OMG....I LOVE LOVE LOVE Nutella!!! This stuff is AWESOME! And in case you don't know what I'm talking about, it's a Hazelnut spread with a hint of cocoa and skim milk.....MMMMmmmMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can already see it now, the baby is gonna crave this like crazy.....lol....

I never really had any weird food cravings...with my oldest it was mustard sandwiches and cookies n cream ice cream...lol...and with my youngest it was orange creamcicles and chinese food...lol....


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs:Hayyy Girlies... :happydance:
Yes Claire... Have maybe few little drinks...How about :coffee: Lol...
Noooo a few will be fine im sure.. I knew this lady who drank wiskey!!! I was sooo annoyed!! She had a healthy preg tho :growlmad:

Soooo Hpe u get wifi claire!! :hugs:
Pam there still looking good arnt they :winkwink:
I always wondered waht the crew did or stayed wen I used to go away... Party!! lol...
I used to fly from eastmidlands...:thumbup: to lanzrote...:happydance:
Im still got lil cramping tho:wacko:
Have we though of a name yet siggy? :hugs:
Since ovulation I havent BD lol


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yeah your right, i think i may have a glass of wine to start of with them and then al go to bar on my own n get a couple of virgin cocktails, im sure i can act a bit tipsy! Lol!:wacko: xxx

Oh pam that top opk is looking a lot darker!!! How exciting!! I wonder if the same is gona happen to you as it did to me??? Get bd'ing just incase!! Got my fingers x'd for you honey xxxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

I think I goo lil too mad with my smilies :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hiiiiii laura!!! Yes the crew love a party!! Ha ha, we only get to stay over when we do longhaul flights though, so we make the most of it!!!:thumbup:

No partying for me this weekend though! I partyed last time i was there anyway as id just finished af, so am not too bothered...and if i gotta bubba growing in there then thats more important!! Ohhh i hope we get our bfp's in march girlies, howwww lovely!!:happydance:

Hmmmm....im useless at thinking up things, any ideas from anyone else?? Xxx


----------



## pambolina21

I'll be shocked it I get a DARK positive....I've yet to get one...I only get ones that are so close your not sure....lol....I'm REALLY not giving my hopes up this month....I'll accept whatever the outcome is, knowing that I'm gonna get help from the doctor's is enough for me....it's a start....speaking of starting...I'm cramping again.....joy joy :dohh:

I'm not sure about a name....I'm not very creative....lol...I'll leave it up to you ladies...lol...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh yes pam i love nutella, mmmmm....not had it for ages! Yuk i think one of your food cravings may have been a bit weird! Mustard sandwiches, ohhhhh awful!!! Lol:wacko: 

I hope i get a nice healthy craving like fruit or anything fat free! Lol! Who am i kidding! Have just sat and troughed a full bag of chocolate mini eggs...yummmyyy!!! xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

TEAM WANNABEAMOMMA 2011 ??? Any good or not?

TEAM WANNABFP 2011!! ???

Come on girls you can think of something better than me!!! xxx


----------



## pambolina21

LMAO....it's not that weird....just a thin layer of mustard on a slice of fresh white bread....good stuff...lol....

I just had 2 slices of nutella bread and I want some mooooore! LOL!

I'm really not good with names...LMAO....ummm

"SURGINGforaBFP!!" <~~hahahaha get it...SURGING...lol...:tease:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Lol! Yeah i get it! Ha ha! Quite like it! Well im off to bed, im shattered and dh giving me the sexy look!! :thumbup: 

C y'all tmor girls, nite nite, love lots xxx:kiss:


----------



## pambolina21

nighty nite darlin.....have fun!!!! lol

:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Nutella bread???? Hmmm I wonder where I find that. DH is addicted to Nutella spread so I think we'd be in trouble if we had Nutella bread to go with that... :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have never had nutella. want to try it though.


----------



## pambolina21

deafgal01 said:


> Nutella bread???? Hmmm I wonder where I find that. DH is addicted to Nutella spread so I think we'd be in trouble if we had Nutella bread to go with that... :haha:

LOL...sorry....it's not what you think...I was saying nutella bread as in nutella spread on bread...lol.....


----------



## pambolina21

9babiesgone said:


> I have never had nutella. want to try it though.

Oh honey....I can go through a jar in just a day or two but I pace myself...LOL.....


----------



## pambolina21

I am so ready to get this conception going....I have a strong feeling this isn't my month...I have Fertilaid and Preseed heading my way in the mail:mail:....once it get's here I'm gonna start taking it/using it....I'm taking my vitamins....I'm so ready for this party to start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dance::headspin::dance:


----------



## deafgal01

Pam, think positive... it just might be your month. Never know...


----------



## pambolina21

deafgal01 said:


> Pam, think positive... it just might be your month. Never know...

I'm trying to...lol...but my temps, CM and all that aren't adding up...so I really don't think it happened....


----------



## deafgal01

Pam, our bodies can be so confusing can't it? Idk how my body could be more mysterious than it is being now- AF seems a bit off to me but it's just my imagination I guess... Hopefully we'll get our bfp soon before long.


----------



## pambolina21

yea...hopefully...I managed to get pregnant 2 times at least...why the 3rd has to be so difficult is beyond me!!!

I'm gonna hit the sack....I still feel like crap....take some Nyquil and hopefully that will help!

Night my sweeties!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- g'nite... I hope the 3rd one sticks and you get to go full term and have a happy baby at the end of your TTC journey.

I wouldn't know if I could get preggers due to never having gotten pregnant before. Based on the family alone, I would say I shouldn't have much difficulty getting preggers (my sis had 3 kids, 4 of my cousins are currently expecting or have their first baby in their arms right now, plus I know of 2 cousins who have another kid and 1 cousin who has a family of 5 kids :shock:). Then again maybe I'm just trying too hard... Idk. I'm still new at this baby making business.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Wow you guys have been busy! lots to catch up on

Claire- when i was expecting my ds i had at least 3 'big' nights out before i found out i was expecting and he is a very happy and healthy boy. However we weren't trying so i supose it is different to knowing there is a chance. I'd agree with the others, a couple won't hurt and keeps your secret for longer. Also i noticed when people have had a few they don't realise your not drinking! I was pouring myself cokes in front of people and nobody said anything and that is not at all like me!

Pam - get b'ding just in case those opk's are looking pretty dark! :happydance:

I'm on cd9 today - cbfm still saying low which is good as oh is still stressing about house and getting up earlier and earlier! I can't be bd'ing at 4.30 in the morning!!! 

xxx


----------



## pambolina21

Well we didn't get a chance to BD or anything....I'm still feeling crappy and my husband was to tired...lol....no biggie!

Still feeling bad this morning...but it's getting better...throat isn't as bad and I can't breath a little better through my nose...the medicine is definately breaking all the gunk up...yuck!

Because of a restless night and alot of water I had to pee a few times so I'm thinking my opk is going to be really faint due to diluted pee...Okay I just looked at and I was wrong.....it's still a bit dark...I'll try and not drink alot when I take my next one at 10:00 and again at 2:00...any my temps are all over the damn place...lol...so I dunno what's going on....
 



Attached Files:







opk7.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 9babiesgone

wow that looks a lot darker pambolina!! you should dtd


My husband and I actually dtd last night, on one of the first fertile days. now to have sex for 4 days. 

I had weird brown blood yesterday out of the blue, which might ahve been a sign of ovulation. so I am a little excited.


----------



## pambolina21

9babiesgone said:


> wow that looks a lot darker pambolina!! you should dtd
> 
> 
> My husband and I actually dtd last night, on one of the first fertile days. now to have sex for 4 days.
> 
> I had weird brown blood yesterday out of the blue, which might ahve been a sign of ovulation. so I am a little excited.

I took another one and it was lighter again...so who knows wth is going on...lol...

Thats GREAT! I have my fingers crossed hun! I don't want to pry to much and I'm sorry if by asking I upset you....but since you've had so many losses are the doctor's even doing anything to help? Are you taking any medicine? I've heard taking progesterone or something helps with avoiding MC.....I mean I dunno....it's such a tender topic and I'm not very educated on it...and I'm afraid of saything something wrong and I really don't want to hurt you cause I'm an idiot....lol....


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey everyone

I don't think we'll be trying this month after all, got some bad news today OH has been laid off and also moving into the new house tomorrow and there's not going to be any hot water or heating for a few days and still place is far from finished. Going to try staying tomorrow night and see if it can work but otherwise me and my ds will have to live elsewhere till its liveable so can't see us bd'ing at right time. Reckon my fertile window is going to start prob sun maybe mon. 

Might not be on here for a while, see how things go. 
GL to everyone i hope when i am on here next there are some :bfp:'s xxx


----------



## pambolina21

AWWW....sweetie I am so sorry to hear that!!! We will miss you!!!!

I hope things work out soon and your husband can find another job soon! I know how much that sucks....

My thoughts and prayers are with you all!! Keep us updated when you can!


----------



## laura_2010

Hi ladies..
Sorry havent been on today...:dohh: Had a bad day feeling sick and not energy..:wacko:
Cm is yellow/cream colour and sticky... :wacko: dunno...

Just fed up now of waiting dunno why im feeling soo down:cry: Felt like crying today.
Hpe to have an early night and see what 2mro brings

Aww sorry to hear bout your OH gettign laid off.. My Oh was laid off just ebfore xmas.. and only just started back.. Hes a lanscaper so no grass grows winter..:dohh:
Worst time ova xmas, but still ahd loadsa fun!
Hpe everything works out okies for you.. It only might take 1 BDing to get you preggers! :happydance:

Hpe your goood pam and BDing hehe :happydance:
Has claire gone flyng now? x :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

sorry you feel sick hun....I know I shouldn't ask...lol...but have you tested? I mean some woman if pregnant can get a line at 8dpo....lol....

I think she's either in the air or doesn't have wifi :-(

I'm feeling a little better...throat doesn't hurt near as bad...but I'm still congested and coughing...just trying to stay hydrated so I can get all this gunk up!

OPK...it's light again :-(
 



Attached Files:







opk8.jpg
File size: 4.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## laura_2010

Huuum have you got ewcm? Maybe you had the slurge in the night? :wacko:
No havent tested yet.. waiting for claire..:winkwink: 
My sore throat has gone... but keep sneezing n snivles...:dohh:
Im sooo tired today :sleep:
OH watching film then gonna get off to bed...:thumbup:
They say go on the darkest opk and yours have been dark..have you had cramps? x :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

laura_2010 said:


> Huuum have you got ewcm? Maybe you had the slurge in the night? :wacko:
> No havent tested yet.. waiting for claire..:winkwink:
> My sore throat has gone... but keep sneezing n snivles...:dohh:
> Im sooo tired today :sleep:
> OH watching film then gonna get off to bed...:thumbup:
> They say go on the darkest opk and yours have been dark..have you had cramps? x :hugs:

No...no EWCM...I don't think I've ever gotten that before...I keep looking for it though...lmao....

Well with it being so windy there's no telling what's being blown around...kicking up a bunch of pollen and whatnot...I hope you feel better soon!!!

Well my opk's don't seem to know what they wanna do...I'll keep testing and try and BD on the ones that are dark...lol....But I gotta tell you....coughing up a lung, talking like I'm holding my nose shut (congested) with chapped lips is FAR FAR FAR from a turn on...lmao....I'll be lucky if my husband even touches me...lol....:haha:


----------



## pambolina21

WHERE ARE MY GIRLS AT!  LOL!!!!!

I started cramping today...not really sure why....I'm thinking it might have something to do with the fact that I've been coughing alot today....occasionally I'll cough really hard and I will LITERALLY feel my uterus spasm....almost like fetal movement *heavy sigh* Oh the memories!!!!

I think whatever I have is getting worse...I'm starting to run a fever again!:nope: 

I hope you ladies are doing well! I can't wait to hear from you!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina21 said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I have never had nutella. want to try it though.
> 
> Oh honey....I can go through a jar in just a day or two but I pace myself...LOL.....Click to expand...




pambolina21 said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> wow that looks a lot darker pambolina!! you should dtd
> 
> 
> My husband and I actually dtd last night, on one of the first fertile days. now to have sex for 4 days.
> 
> I had weird brown blood yesterday out of the blue, which might ahve been a sign of ovulation. so I am a little excited.
> 
> I took another one and it was lighter again...so who knows wth is going on...lol...
> 
> Thats GREAT! I have my fingers crossed hun! I don't want to pry to much and I'm sorry if by asking I upset you....but since you've had so many losses are the doctor's even doing anything to help? Are you taking any medicine? I've heard taking progesterone or something helps with avoiding MC.....I mean I dunno....it's such a tender topic and I'm not very educated on it...and I'm afraid of saything something wrong and I really don't want to hurt you cause I'm an idiot....lol....Click to expand...

I took progesterone with my february angel and it did me no good. I dont know what is going on with my body. I am trying to be super healthy for this baby so I know it is not that. 
I Hope I can get an forever baby again!!

btw you didnt offend me at all. :hugs:

:dust: to you!!


----------



## pambolina21

Oh I see...I hope you get a forever baby soon too sweetie!

:dust: TO US ALL!!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

I hope we all get our babies and soon!! Sooner is better...


----------



## pambolina21

yes ma'am it is! Just did a quick scan through your journal....and now I'm intrested in cloth diapers...lol...My husband is all for it!! He said he was raised on cloth diapers...not sure if they do this anymore but his Mom had a company come out and pick up the soiled one and give them new ones....pretty cool I think!! And since I love gettin crafty...this gives me a project to do...YAY!!:happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Yep, you should stroll over to styleberryblog.com when you get a chance. Stash referred me to that and I've found all kinds of creative ideas and tips and there's a list somewhere on there regarding what we really need for baby when we have one.


----------



## pambolina21

oh ok cool...I love surfing about baby stuff...lol....I may have 2 but I'm still obsessed...lol...

This temping this is getting on my nerves....but only because my temps are going to be off since I'm sick...it's up to 99.2 now....hopefully tomorrow I'll get an accurate reading....


----------



## deafgal01

awww hope u feel better


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks.....so what's your progress in this TTC game? Anything going on?


----------



## pambolina21

I just don't get some people's sense of humor on here...it's hard to really decipher what someone really means when you only read the words...you can't see expression, tone of voice and what not....but there are times when I read something and I think...WTF is your problem!!!!?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I feel the same a lot of the time too pambolina


----------



## pambolina21

The nerve of some people....now if technology ever got this advanced I'm be scared to death, but sometimes I wish I could reach inside the screen and cyber slap some people!!!!

Anyway....GOOD Morning!!! It's like 7:43am here...
How is everyone doing? I'm doing alright so far, a bit achy cause I slept wrong....still not 100%....but getting there....My temps this morning were 97.7 which is good considering my temps are usually around 97.2....I don't know if anything will come from it or not...but I hope so!!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Well, I'm starting my 4th cycle of TTC. I need to work out how to add that into my siggy so it can tell people for me... Anyways, right now I'm on 7 cd so obviously I'm not gonna be ovulating for at least another week or so depending on my body. My temps has been dropping past two days down to the 97 range so I guess that's normal considering I just had af visit. We'll see... I should include a link to my ff chart as well when I get a chance to add more to my siggy.

Yeah, it's hard to figure out what someone means when you read only what they said.


----------



## pambolina21

I'm addicted to updating my siggy...lol...but they only give you so much room for stuff...I need more room!:brat:

Anyway...lol....took an opk this morning...it's not positive, but it looks like it wants to turn that way in a day or two...but I've seen this happen in my tests before, so I'm starting to think that opk's really don't work for woman with PCOS.....I'll keep truckin along but I really don't think this pregnancy is going to happen without the help from my doctor...which I'm fine with...I'm just impatient...lol....
 



Attached Files:







opk9.jpg
File size: 2.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pambolina21

YAY...I'm excited...I received my Fertilaid/Preseed and new BBT thermometer today....can't wait to start using everything!!!

Today has been CRAMP CITY....omg.....riding in the car even made them worse....:wacko:

So now I'm home and just trying to relax...hoping that it at least eases up!

How are my girls doing???


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- I'm doing great over here... I went to the baby shower and was surprised that I wasn't even in the least bit jealous. Then I got to hold a baby this afternoon at the hospital poor baby... so cute... That pretty much sums up my day.

How's your weekend so far? I hope the cramps eased up after you started relaxing at home.


----------



## pambolina21

I haven't been to a baby shower since my own...lol...not many babies being born around here....my ex husband's wife is preggo but only by 8 weeks at most, and I doubt she'll invite me...lol...

It's been a slightly productive day....rearranged the dining room, then drove about 45 minutes out to pick our son up from his Mom's house...then headed to my parents house to pick up my daughter (she stayed the night last night) and after we visited for a bit we came home....kids are playing Xbox and the baby is driving me nuts...lol....it's nearing her bed time so she's becoming more honary as time goes by....

Seeing as I stay home all day my days tend to get muttled together...lol...I forget that when the weekend comes it get's real quiet in the thread.....

I've been sitting down and watching the cooking channel but my cramps haven't eased all that much....I've been taking alot of Ibuprophen for my (now gone!) sore throat...that I don't wanna have to take anything for the cramps but I might have too....these cramps feel like AF is coming....which I guess wouldn't be a bad thing, seeing as it would be nice for my body to function on it's own and without the aid of Provera....if I can cycle on my own I know I'm ovulating and that gives me great hope....but if it's NOT AF....then I dunno what it could be...cause I don't cramp like this when I'm pregnant....lol....


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- next time I'm invited to another ANOTHER baby shower (which I just know it will happen) considering the one today I went to was the 4th one I've attended in like 6 months altogether, I'll invite ya to tag along... :haha:

Hope you can figure out the cramps.


----------



## pambolina21

Ok...lol....thanks!

Well when it comes to cramps there's really no figuring them out....lol....just gotta wait and see what happens! Cramps aren't uncommon for me, but when they feel this way it makes me believe my period is coming....:happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- I hear ya... Usually when I feel cramps, I know AF is gonna make an appearance or at least eventually it will...


----------



## pambolina21

as much as I would like to be pregnant at this very minute...I'll settle for AF...lol....I just want my body to work right!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- same here... I'd love to be pregnant but I'll settle for AF too if it means my cycle's on time.


----------



## pambolina21

I've only had 3 cycles since 2009 (after my daughter was born)....and 2 of those were brought on because I took Provera....and one came out of nowhere (giving me 2 bleeds in December) that was miserable...lol....

I finally cracked and took Ibuprophen.....

So...where do you live? I live in Texas (US)


----------



## deafgal01

Indiana If I don't get preggers this year, I'll travel to Texas in November for a flag football tournament.


----------



## pambolina21

lol...okay....is this something you traditionally go?

I don't play sports...lol...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Ladies!

I'm back.. with good news. OH has got another job, we have moved in (admitedly it is rather cold with no heating and we have no hot water for a couple of days but we're in!) got a high on cbfm and we bd this morning! Hopefully get a few more in before ov. You can get anywhere between 1 and 5 highs before peak.

How is everyone else?

:hugs: xxx


----------



## pambolina21

Congrats on the new job sweetie!!!! I'm so glad your back!!

I'm not sure about CBFM...never used one before....FX hun!!!


----------



## pambolina21

Can anyone see anything? Taken this morning....
Anyone know the reliability on these blue handle tests?
 



Attached Files:







hpt.jpg
File size: 3.2 KB
Views: 8









hpt1.jpg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 6









hpt2.jpg
File size: 2.7 KB
Views: 8









hpt3.jpg
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Pam, nice to be back!

Are the blue ones hpt? Not sure if i can see anything but my laptop is in the sun so i'll have to come back to you sorry.

I tried an opk earlier, and there was nothing! which seems v strange in that the cbfm is saying high chance of conceiving and i have had ewcm yesterday and today. Wonder if i have duf ones?! 

:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

the blue ones are hpt's yes....green are opk's....

I'm not sure why that would happen to you...I hope they aren't bad tests! So many woman rely on those things.....

Here's another pic...Top one from last night, Middle one (hpt dried from this morning) and the last one is the OPK (green)
 



Attached Files:







hpt4.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## spellfairy

the green ones i used went that colour 2 weeks ago on 2 feb and the blue ones are now one strip like yours and i done a first responce today and bfn althou iam on dpo about 12-13 iam only only day 24-25 of normally a 32-34 day period... ohhh i dunno down cos of bfn but then i suppose iam still in?


----------



## laura_2010

I see somthing in the blue and deffo green!!
:flower:
Thats almost a pos opk.... 8dpo tho? confusing..:wacko:


----------



## pambolina21

I know it is confusing!

I want to be excited.....just not sure if I should....

The green one is an OPK....not sure why it want to stay darkish....and my temps have been up...it' currently 99.0 and not sure why...I don't feel sick anymore....haven't done much of anything today....so who know....high temps are a good sign right?


----------



## laura_2010

Yup sure is... My temps were high as well today...
So u sure your 6dpo? Y dnt u post in pregnancy test's??:thumbup:
OOOOhh crnt wait...:happydance:


----------



## luckynumber3

good luck! goo bfp! x


----------



## pambolina21

laura_2010 said:


> Yup sure is... My temps were high as well today...
> So u sure your 6dpo? Y dnt u post in pregnancy test's??:thumbup:
> OOOOhh crnt wait...:happydance:

I already have...lol....
Not really sure what DPO I amm....FF has me at 9dpo while Countdowntopregnancy.com has me at 6dpo....


----------



## pambolina21

I'm a little corky today....I took another test...LMAO....and an opk...
 



Attached Files:







hpt7.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## 30mummyof1

I can see something faint in the blue and definitely in the green. FX
:happydance:

xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

see something faint in all the blue ones!!!

and for sure in the green ones


----------



## mrshanna

pambolina21 said:


> the blue ones are hpt's yes....green are opk's....
> 
> I'm not sure why that would happen to you...I hope they aren't bad tests! So many woman rely on those things.....
> 
> Here's another pic...Top one from last night, Middle one (hpt dried from this morning) and the last one is the OPK (green)

Is there a second line on the middle test? The bottom HPT? It looks like it to me...


----------



## pambolina21

There is a second line for sure on the middle blue test and the green one is an OPK (so it will always have a line)....gonna give it a few days or stick with FMU so I don't go to crazy...lol....
 



Attached Files:







hpt4.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## laura_2010

:wacko:Yup deffo middle one I can see a line..:happydance:Awww tets first thing 2mro Im testing tues...
Any other syptoms?
My nipples are killing me :growlmad: and temp is 36.8 :wacko: xx


----------



## laura_2010

How lng did it tk to show up? x


----------



## mrshanna

Holy cow Pam that is def a second line!!!:happydance:

I would be going crazy right now if I were you! Oh I hope it is! Ive read enough of your posts to see how hard TTC must be for you, with your crazy cycles! Im praying for that being your:bfp: hun!!!


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks ladies...I hope it's for real!

I'm scared to test tomorrow...lol....

The line showed up within 5 minutes and after it dried it looked so much better....I showed it to my husband and told him not to give his hopes up....lol....but he saw it!

How are you ladies doing? Any new symptoms?
Today I've been cramping alot....and in my back...my boobs have subsided in hurting but occasionally throughout the day I'll get this sharp and intense pain in my nipples (almost like the feeling of being engorged...lol...) but it just lasts a minute or so....I dunno if that means anything or not...lol....but it's what I've experienced!


----------



## pambolina21

Hi ladies! I hope you all had a great weekend!

Here is my HPT and OPK for the morning....
 



Attached Files:







hpt8.jpg
File size: 303.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well im briefly here for a catch up as have managed to get wifi for an hour or so. Back in uk tomorrow so will be back with ya's then.xx

OMG pam!!!!!!! Looks like a bfp to me, can barely make it out as im on iphone but im sure i can see something!!! Your symptoms sound promising too, keep testing! How exciting!!!!:happydance:

Girls i know im not pg! I have no symptoms whatsoever!!! I will test tomorrow when i get home but i know it will be a bfn, im justnot feeling it anymore!!xx

Good luck evryone! Get testing laura!!!! I think its gona be a bfp for you babe xxx

Rachel - great news bout oh's job....get bd'ing! Have fun xxx

Well im gona try n catch up with posts. Will be back on tmor, looling firward to cing nice dark bfp's pam and laura. Big hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

here is this mornings test dried....

Top one this morning...bottom one from yesterday morning...it's lighter but it's THERE!!!!
 



Attached Files:







hpt9.jpg
File size: 80.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## 9babiesgone

I really see something, even clearer than before!!! I am so happy for you. I really think it is a start of :bfp: for you!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am really feeling even more tired!! I hope that is a good sign.


----------



## pambolina21

I hope it's the start of something too!

Currents symptoms:
Cramping (like AF cramps)
backache
tired
sore nipples
light-headed at time
And something I've never experienced before....food aversion

I usually have a strong stomach...I can watch any blood and guts horror movie (cause I love watching them...lol....) I can eat my dinner and watch an on-going surgery or something on TV and not be phased...Nothing bothers me!!!

But this morning I found out that my baby girl threw up....so as I was getting it cleaned up before putting it in the washer I started gagging really bad, I mean I actually made that wretching sound but nothing came up.....omg it was horrible! The other day I actually got sick on the smell of my favorite pizza.....I never had MS with my pregnancies...so I'm a little taken back by all this....

It could mean nothing, but it is what has happened to me....And I said it before, I'll take MS if it means being pregnant....lol....so....we'll see what the end of the week brings!

How are my ladies doing? Gosh I've missed ya'll!!! I felt so alone over the weekend...lol....Fill me in on everything!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats on your bfp :thumbup:
How many dpo are you now? I am 13dpo i think but testing bfn, just wanted some hope.


----------



## pambolina21

I am about 10dpo.....I know I have a pregnancy ticker (cause I'm crazy..lol) but it's not definate that I'm preggo yet....I wanna see a 2nd line on an FRER but gotta wait till Friday!

There is always hope so long as the :witch: stays away!!!

Good luck hun!
:dust:


----------



## deafgal01

Nothing much happened to me over the weekend- the usual... a baby shower, holding a 4 month old baby, relaxing... Now I'm just waiting for my ovulation to begin...


----------



## pambolina21

then for the most part a fairly relaxed weekend!

I am getting so paranoid...my cramping hasn't let up and now at times when I move I feel a sharp pain like I'm pulling something...is this suppose to be a good thing?


----------



## deafgal01

Pam that's odd... has AF shown her face yet? If not, maybe it's a good sign of pregnancy or something? I have no idea since I'm speaking from no experience... :wacko:


----------



## pambolina21

No not yet...just the small light pink spotting....but I'm still cramping alot....I have a feeling when I wake up in the morning she's gonna be at my front door!!!!

I'm trying to think positive but I can't after seeing that....


----------



## deafgal01

Pam you ain't out until AF shows. So think positive.. Maybe AF won't show... I hope not at least.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!! Im back! Yipee! And its so nice to be back on bnb with my girlies!!! Well im shattered, just goin to bed now as only landed an hour ago!! (im in an airport hotel at mo) Im testing tonight when i get home but am not hopeful...i had some ewcm-ish stuff ystrdy...and my bbs r getting more sore but i think its all post-af symptoms, am due thurs/fri so its about that time for them....:cry:

Pam have looked at your tests again and i can 100% see lines!!! Ohhhh i hope it is your bfp!! Hows the spotting and cramping??? Think positive babes, looking forward to a darker line today!!!:hugs:

Anyone else tested yet???? Laura?? xx:happydance:

Good luck and babydust to y'all.....im off to peeps for a few hours....love lots Claire xxx:kiss:


----------



## laura_2010

:cry::cry: BFN...:cry: Temps still 36.8 tho:wacko: No cramping sore boobies still... I feel it, but dnt see it... My last preg I gotta faint BFP day AF was due.. But dnt trust cheap htp 100% tho:winkwink:
Looking goood pam... look foward to seeing them today :happydance:
Claire,have you tested hun? :happydance: wooohooo! :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Okay...here's today's test...it's very faint....but it's there and came up within the time limit....what do you think? 

The spotting is still there alittle, I just hope it tapers off soon!!!
 



Attached Files:







hpt11.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh yes pam i can still see lines!!! Looking good honey...i wiuld be tempted to do that frer today..xxx i wonder if the spotting is from when u implanted but its just making its way out now?? I know im not pg this month, so looks like am gonna be trying for that xmas baby after all!! I will test tonight just coz im a poas addict but im prepared for a bfn anyway...i just aint feeling it!! Gutted after getting such a pos opk!! Grrrr......:cry:
:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh yes pam i can still see lines!!! Looking good honey...i wiuld be tempted to do that frer today..xxx i wonder if the spotting is from when u implanted but its just making its way out now?? I know im not pg this month, so looks like am gonna be trying for that xmas baby after all!! I will test tonight just coz im a poas addict but im prepared for a bfn anyway...i just aint feeling it!! Gutted after getting such a pos opk!! Grrrr......:cry:
:hugs:

Oh laura sorry bt ya bfn but keep testing and keep thinking positive, early days yet chick xxxx:kiss:


----------



## jessica.p

I can see the line! And when I turn my laptop sideways I see it inverted too :o)


----------



## pambolina21

thanks ladies...I'm really hoping this is it!!! I will do that FRER this weekend....I'm going nuts with these faint IC's....I wanna make sure I can get a good strong result on an FRER....lol....just trying to take it easy today....in case this spotting means something good......


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh girls i feel sooo emotional right now, my brother has just rang me and told me they expecting a girl (they have a boy already)! Am over the moon but i just cant stop crying!!! They have been very lucky and had things sooooo easy getting pg quickly both times n sailing through it all and here i am at 35 having been thro 2 m/c's and now i cant bloody conceive! Have waited all my life for this and now its not happening for me and its sooo difficult! Of course i wudnt want it to be any different for my bruv n sis-in-law as i wudnt wish what im going through upon them....im just gutted that im having nitemares with it all!!! Why is life sooo crap to me???? Ohhh i cant stop crying, feeling very sorry for myself right now......am so sorry to rant girls :cry: xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Grrrr....to top it all off am starting to feel af cramping! She's gona rear her ugly head tmor me thinks!! Ohhhh am sooo pms right now, just wanna bury my head in the sand for a week!! Lol!! :dohh:


----------



## 9babiesgone

so far so good. My period isnt due for another week!! so long to wait just to find out I am getting my af I just hope that isnt the case this month.

sending :dust: to all the ladies in this thread


----------



## laura_2010

Aww claire I feel for you.. Iv only had one mmc but I already have a daughter and i can think who It would feel to be in your shoes.. You seem a very strong lady and have a graeat OH.. And you will get your lil bby :hugs:
One mmc is enough I think.. But to be given somthing then taken away is nasty..:cry: I feel sad as well all thses months going by and were still here waiting..:shrug:
I wish you loads and loads of luck because you deserve it!! :hugs: It didnt tak long on your last preg did it to concive after your first mc, so thats hope hun!
:flower:
Iv had no cramping normaly I would by now..:wacko: It gets harder n harder each month..
A friend of my mum was showing her scan pics today shes had a mc dec and now 12weeks... Im lil jelious to be honest :blush: as I want it sooooooo much, my mum asked me today if I was preg:cry: I sed I dunnno..:shrug:
Im here if you need to chat claire but best way is to cry or get it out of your system...:hugs:
Emotion is a good syptom :winkwink:
Luv Laura x:hugs:

Pam - How things looking? sorri havent been on for a while..:dohh: Still seeing lines lol :haha: x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh laura you are such a lovely friend and very caring, thank yiu for your supportive and encouraging words...i do feel better now after a good cry....oh what am i like! Am so excited to be getting a little neice aswell, how cute!! Oh i just want it to happen for us all soon...BFP's all round would be lovely girlies!!:hugs:

Af pains are getting stronger! What a bummer....:nope:

Thanks for the babydust 9babiesgone, i sooo hope this is your month babe xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks babyhopes. MY husband was even thinking about buying a car, that wouldnt have space for a new baby bc he doesnt think we will ever have a baby together. it made me so sad. I want to prove him wrong. as I am sure he wants me to!!! this has to be our month.

:dust: to you too!!! you only have 2 days left till you can test. woohoo!! I am crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## laura_2010

Awwww lots of :hugs: for us all and :dust: ...... Now just been toilet... :dohh:
and..... wiped and a kinda clump of ewcm looks like white tho was there... omg! very sliemy...??? omg... i feel very wet as well... (tmi)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh laura i think you are gona get that bfp pretty soon! My cm is almost dry today, havent had very much lately at all...not a good sign for me, test again! Test again!!!! xxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I have been super wet lately!!!


----------



## laura_2010

:cry: tested but nothing... either theses test are c**p :winkwink: or im not and having werid cm?? my temp was 37.1 that high I have no cold or anything... :shrug: 
I can only wait it out till fri and see what happends... :wacko:
But opk's are showing lines lol..


----------



## pambolina21

Your not out ladies!!! There is still hope!

Claire.....your only 10dpo and experiencing the exact same thing as me....horrible AF cramps....but it can also be a pregnancy sign....I'm not 100% sure that I am pregnant but I am feeling more confident that I am....the spotting has just about stopped and when I took another test I could see a vvvvvv faint line but to faint to even take a pic of....I am hoping tomorrow's test will yield a better line....

I will be praying for you all and that we can travel to 1st Tri together...don't loose hope ladies!!!!!!! Ya'll have been my rock...and no matter what happens I want us to stick together!!!!

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I definitely dont want to lose you ladies. so no matter what, I want to stay in touch via this thread. 

I really hope you are pregnant pambolina. 
and laura, and babyhopes, and anyone else I am forgetting :dust: to you!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Congratulations Pam! Am sooo pleased for you...will be lovely for us all to be pg together! i have 24/26 day cycles so cud be due tmor...got a soreish throat today aswell but think its just me feeling run down after work xx am defo gona test tonight in around 3 hours, will be back home then!! 

Babydust to us all girls and sending pam lotsa sticky babydust xxxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Ladies,

Sorry haven't been on here for a while, there's so much going on - trying to move in and with the building work going on. Still have no heating/hot water, microwave or fridge freezer so having to just eat oven food which is doing my head in! OH's dad started work this morning on our house at 5.55am! Does he not get TTC! 
I don't think this will be our month as just not getting the time to bd. Like i said the other day we bd on a high, still high today on my cbfm so unless we get at least another one in this week then we'll be going for a xmas baby! Its so annoying when i have sooo much ewcm (tmi!) but house has to come first and poor oh is now having to travel all over the country again with his new job so is just plain knackered :(

Pam - its looking very good on the ic's, look forward to seeing a :bfp: on a FRER :)

Claire- Sorry to hear of your upset, i know how frustrated you feel. I have a friend who literally just had :sex: once for her 1st and again for her 2nd. :wacko: We are here for you and if you aren't (which you still might be!) we can try together for a xmas baby.:hugs:

Laura - Sorry to hear of your :bfn: - but still early days and might just take a while longer to show. You have such good symptoms. :hugs:

:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe :haha: U tested yet claire?? :happydance:
ewcm isss ggoood! get on it hehe! :happydance: hpe the house gets soretd hun x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh i would Laura... just oh is a morning man and when he has to get up at 5 something that's just too early even for me! We might be able to thurs&fri as he's working closer - FX although might be too late?
Think the problem is he wants a baby but long as it happens this year he's not too worried says it'll be easier once we're settled, where as once you know when you are fertile i feel as a women its just being wasted..grrr sorry rant over! 

xx


----------



## pambolina21

I'm still spotting....and cramping slightly but no where near as bad as yesterday....I'm still so nervous!!!

I called my doc today and the nurse has scheduled me for blood work at 10:15 tomorrow....I'm not looking forward to dragging all 3 kids with me.....but oh well!!! 

And my husband has me upset....he doesn't believe anything is going on cause the tests are so faint....and with the spotting he's ready to just call it my period...HOW DARE HE!!! I could possibly be having an early MC and he's acting like this....when I told him about my appt tomorrow he's all, well this is all happening so fast...blah blah blah.....so I hung up on him....don't wanna hear it...I need support....I wouldn't have 3 faint positive hpt's for nothing.....the nurse said it could be normal but just in case they want me to come in.....OMG I hope they find something good.....how cruel would it be if all those tests were faulty.....

Thanks for the baby dust ladies....I need it.....please pray for me!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Keep us posted, Pam! We're here for you and we'll definitely pray for you!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey girl well its a BFN for me!!! I expected it so am not too upset...have got rlly sore bbs n af pains so think she'll be with me tomorrow!! Grrr...x

Good luck pam, i hope all goes well for you! Men are crap at times arent they! Your man shud be more supportive but sometimes i think men just dont know how to react wen it comes to ladies things!! They certainly arent as sensitive as us! Lets hope u get some good news at docs then u can prove him wrong!!! Im not gona tell my dh when i get a positive until its a fully visible dark pink line as he will react in exactly same way as yours and i know it will hurt!! So gona keep it to myself n you girlies!!! :winkwink: let us know how u get on, got everything crossed for ya babe xxx:hugs:

Rachel get bd'ing!!! Nitemare that your oh has to get up do early tho! Grrr....you will have to be waiting for him wen he gets in on night and work your charms on him! Lol! My dh same, says he wants a baby but he is certainly not going out of his way to try n make one!! Lol! I dont thinknthere is a right time to have one and if it happens it happens! It only takes ond little spermy to meet that eggy hun!!! xxx:happydance:

Laura r u testing tmor?? Think i will if i dont get af, almost certain its imminent though....will just c xx good luck xxx:hugs:

Hows things with u natalie?? Wen u due to ov?? xxx:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

I think I have another good 7 to 8 days before I start my ovulation stuff... I'll keep testing and see... :shrug:

Things are going good now. I was a bit stressed this morning so took it out on the coworker I drive to work and home.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh bless ya!! Well i hope u ok hun xxx are you still friends with them?:wacko:

Yes keep testing as it could creep up on you when you least expect it!! It did with me!! :thumbup: good luck hun xx


----------



## deafgal01

Yeah still friends with her... Not like I got a choice in the matter haha... She's always gonna need a ride to and from work...


----------



## pambolina21

I will definately keep ya'll updated....I wanted to keep this whole thing a surprise from him....but after I started bleeding/spotting....I had to tell him....I was panicking to much....


----------



## croydongirl

Pam - Good luck at the docs, will you go in again in a couple more days to check the numbers are rising?! I hope they get the results to you soon. It must be so confusing.
I think guys just like to know one way or the other, we like to talk about it and wonder and ask the what if's...I know my hubby is like that. It's hard for him to hear, I might be pregnant, he just wants to know yes or no!

Good luck!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Men don't understand possible or maybe's they are simple creatures i'm afraid and just want a yes or no. Its not fair on you though :hugs:
Look forward to hearing an update later Pam - hope its good news :)

Claire- why are men such hard work hey?. He wouldn't go for it at that time, also we have ds to entertain until he goes to bed. Over the last months i've found the best way to get him in the mood is in the morning (he can't escape then as well!!) :rofl:
I'm hoping nothing will get in the way next 2 or 3 mornings. Got another high today, that's 4 so far. Think up to 5 is normal then should be peak!. :happydance: Still lots of ewcm so haven't ov yet.
Test again later hun - will have my FX for you :hugs: Your not out until the :witch: shows x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, BFN again for me with FMU...thought id give it a go first thing...oh well! Woke up with af cramps, just wishin she wud hurry up now then i know for sure. Got a terrible sore throat too!! But other than that im feelin ok today!!:winkwink:

Hows everyone?? Oh rachel looking great for a positive!! I normally get ewcm for around 5 days thenlast day it turns to jelly which is day i ov i think as goes dry after that (sorry tmi)....good luck babe! Hope u mange to grab dh while you can!! Lol!! Set his alarm 10mins earlier but dont tell him then just pounce!! :happydance:

Oh noooo just luked at my mornings ic n got one of those bloody evap lines, no colour just like a grey indent ...they pretty crap these tests like...i know what it is though! Some colour there wud be nice next month! Yaaaay!

Sending my love to you pam, gl xxx

Any news laura??? Gl xxxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi croydongirl hope you are well, any symptoms or tests yet hun??? xxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi... Sorry for the bfn...:hugs: Xmas bby for us both! :happydance:
I tested wit opk only... as my cheapys gotta grey lines well... there sooooo crap!! :growlmad:
Not gonna use em again...
Today I had yellowish cm... thats a sign it says but no pos... so crnt be.. :cry:
I just want AF to be on time soo can try again im so tempeted not to opk this month just BD every other day...:winkwink:

Get BDing hehe! :happydance:

got no cramping at alll :dohh: xxx:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Fine here... Just waiting for it to be time to wake up the kids... Only about 40 minutes before they need to wake up for breakfast and school. Then another 2 hours after that before I am off duty and able to go home to sleep... I'm full of energy right now though so I don't know if I'll be able to fall asleep that easily this morning.


----------



## Flowerbaby

They are awful tests!! I think i may try n find some diff ones for nxt month! All yr symptoms snd great hun, what does opk look like this morn?? xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Just chkd n my cervix is high this morn cant reach it and got white clumpy cm...still got those af feelings though...bbs not as sore tho, tempd yet but bern moving arnd now so wont be right anyway..!

Hi natalie...i think you had just started work as i went to bed last nite, oh you do long shifts!! I cudnt sleep at all wen i got into bed last nite, took me ages to fall off as my bodyclock is all over! I shud have slept in longer this morning but i just cudnt resist the urge to poas!!! Lol!!:wacko:


----------



## laura_2010

very faint line... will go do a htp cheapy now tho brb...:thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

I work 8 hour shifts... I love it... :haha: It's definitely better than working 2nd shift where my hours varied by the days of the week- like on Sundays it'd be 4 hours, then rest of week it was 9 hours. :wacko: So I definitely like working 8 hours 5 days a week better.


----------



## laura_2010

:cry: bfn... so im not preg il give up testing now for this month...
:haha:


----------



## deafgal01

aw that's a bummer Laura... I hate seeing those bfn but bring on a new cycle of practicing some more!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Still early days yet laura, you still have a couple of days to go, amd you said u didnt get a bfp with angel til day your af due so thats friday!! I think if my af isnt here by friday am gona do a frer...just dnt trust these ic's at all. Keep ya chin up babe and if its not happenong this month then we can all try for xmas babies together. Lotsa hugs xxxx:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

That's true... Don't count yourself out until AF shows at your door and I am hoping she doesn't.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Still early days for you both, not out yet :hugs:

I sooo hope i can catch oh before he gets up tomorrow!. He says don't tell me when just do it! :rofl:

xx


----------



## pambolina21

BFN this morning......so now I'm really confused....I guess I'll still get the blood work done but I know it's going to be bad news.....I'm so upset....and depressed....

Still cramping some and the spotting is still there but only occasionally when I wipe....I just don't get it....

Perhaps chemical? Miscarriage? I dunno! Never had either! I just don't know what to think anymore......I felt so good about it all yesterday....


----------



## Flowerbaby

oh pam am so sorry you got a BFN this morning...are you still testing with those bloody ic's they are awful things!! i got an evap on them this morning and it threw me a bit so have just done a frer and it was stark white BFN!! have just ordered my OPK's for next month to give it another go...you never know it could just be a dodgy test this morning, i would defo still go to docs as your tests do look BFP hun! i think my 2nd m/c was more like a chemical, i got very faint bfp's from 12dpo which never got any darker and lasted a week then started bleeding....its so awful what us ladies have to go through...got my fingers toes arms and legs crossed for you babe xxx 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Pam here is some of my :wine: Maybe it'll cheer you up a little.


----------



## Flowerbaby

hey natalie can i have some tooo!!!! mmmmm.....am so ready for a glass of vino! as soon as af arrives im hitting the bottle!:rofl: lol!!! xxxx


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe check you...:haha:
Yes id say sme pam... :hugs:
Im sooooo confused... No cramping :wacko: hight cervix and line son opk's lol.. ermmm.... duunoo:wacko:

Random Q - weather is soooo lush here, im chill outside with the doggies :coolio: and hoping to go out tonight..:winkwink:

No mre testing for mee untill fri if AF doesnt show..:shrug:
I crnt join you and drink wine... I hate it errrrrrrrr :sick:

Speak soon :friends: x


----------



## pambolina21

thanks ladies....it's just got me all confused! I guess this is what I get for testing early.....if I'm not pregnant now, I'm never testing early again!!!! I'll wait till I'm late....

I just have a feeling this is going to be chemical....I've never had one before, or a miscarriage....so I honestly don't know if what I'm going through can be classified as such.....And yes I'm still taking those IC's....it's all I have for now....Well, I'm about to head out for my blood work...I'd say wish me luck but I think it's to late for me....:cry:

I'll be back later.....:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Good luck pam, love lots xxx:hugs:

Hi laura thats me done testing aswell, i caved and did the frer after that dreaded evap and its whiter than white! So i guess if a frer cant detect hcg at this point then im out!!! Wish it wud just arrive so i can have a little drinkypoo and drown my sorrows!!! Will c wot friday brings... I was also thinkin if i have ov'd late i may have a longer cycle this month so i mite not even get af til sat/sun???? Oh its so confusing, wish we could see inside our bodies! Lol:dohh:

Oh and the weather up north is dreadful, a misty foggy mess! Am just popping to shops then gona take dog over fields in the mud! Yuk!! I know why i love my wellies sooo much!!:haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry girls, definitely thought you were onto a :bfp: Pam but still could be :) Hope the blood test brings good news hun :hugs: :hugs:

Hope its just too early for Claire and Laura :hugs:

ooo wine mmm. I fancy a glass now! Maybe friday night i shall treat myself

GL everyone and FX xx


----------



## laura_2010

Yes dnt loose hope hun... To getta line in the first place mean somthing :hugs:

Yeh really is sooo warm here... just having a :icecream: :haha: Its about tiem we had lil nice weather...

U eva been cornwall ladies....? :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope that test was just a fluke pam, bc you deserve your baby so very very much!!! sending sticky :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I have Laura! i used to go on holiday to Devon and Cornwall as a kid. Must be lovely being near the sea. Our closest beach is weston super mare! great hey!

Where part of North Yorkshire are you in Claire? I lived in west yorks for a year in mirfield, between leeds and huddersfield.

Haven't been to US Pam sorry! Have you been to the UK?

xx


----------



## croydongirl

I just looked for you on the test thread - so sorry to find its a confusing update for you. How long will it take to get the blood test done? 
I hope that you get some happy news! If it was a chemical, there might still be low numbers of hcg in your blood so you at least could have some more information. 

Its a roller coaster.

I tested very early last month (from 6 or 7 dpo) but i made the while 2ww so much harder. this month I am 10dpo and still not testing. I don't think I am pregnant this time, I am having no symptoms and I usually do very early.

Wishing you luck today!


----------



## pambolina21

Just got back from my appt....their hpt was negative too (25mlU)...no surprise there...my test this morning was 25mlU and negative...

They will be calling me tomorrow with my results....


----------



## croydongirl

I am sorry - I know first hand how confusing it can be to see lines one day and then not the next.


----------



## laura_2010

sorry pam loads of :hugs: for you...
Do you know if your on track with tinker?

I used to live in Nottingham but moved to cornwall 5yr ago...:winkwink: I live near-ish to landsend lol....
I used to come here as a kid and were my mum lives now we used to stay n a B & B up the road and we watched their house being build and we said hummmm like to live there... Then we did lol... Now I have my own place but still go dwn there alot.. :happydance:
I can just see the sea from my garden so it nice but you have to look over the donkeys lol :haha:
Im getting cramps now soo think AF will show.. so on with Xmas baby...:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

hi girlies, well im cramping like crazy at min and feel so crabby and moody!:growlmad: I just want this damn witch to arrive so that this months wait is over!! oh and so i can have a glass of wine!!:happydance:

pam sorry to hear bout bfn, maybe the bloods will come back positive, i hope so....what did the doc say about the situation??? sending you lotsa hugs honey :hugs:

laura - looks like we gona be making xmas babies if your af is coming too! We gona be right on track with each other!:happydance: We not out yet but im not far from it!!! keep nipping to the toilet for a wipe as am feeling that awful wet feeling you have just before she rears her head...sorry tmi! lol! :winkwink:

hey rach i live near northallerton in north yorkshire, live in a little village, its near A19. Love it here. i used to live in middlesbrough so am sooo loving living in the country!! Where do you live?? :kiss:

Ive never been to cornwall, its suppose to be a beautiful place, id love to visit there, my grandad was from down that way so i will have roots there somewhere! lol! xx


----------



## deafgal01

Sure Baby- you can have some of mine...

Pam :hugs: Sorry to hear about the news... That just plain sucks!


----------



## laura_2010

Yeh im cramping now as well...:dohh: 
proppa AF cramps...
Well if you eva come cornwall... come see my farm lol :haha:
I been rotherham thats yrokshire yeh ?
Hpe ur okies pam...:hugs:
And u nat? x :hugs:


----------



## mrshanna

OH Pam Im so sorry hun! Ive been so excited for you. You ladies are so sweet and so supportive of one another! Good things just have to come from it!!!


----------



## pambolina21

I'm just trying to take is easy today....the bleeding is still oh so minimal....only when I wipe really and a tiny bit in my liner mixed with CM....I have that "wet feeling" too...and I can feel the excess of CM..I keep going to the bathroom and there's nothing there but light pink and CM....AF NEVER starts like this...NEVER....it's always bright red straight away....so I don't know what's going on....I'm still cramping alittle but it's really a mild/dull ache...

I hope it's good news tomorrow....I'm having such a hard time focusing on anything else other than whats going on....

I'm glad ya'll are doing so well and being so positive...I'm pretty much in the damper right now, but once I get my answers and depending on what they are I'll be back on track in a few days....so please forgive me for my starchy attitude....

I'll update you ladies when I get my results in....lots of :hug:


----------



## deafgal01

Laura- i'm good now. Thanks.

Pam- more :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh pam i really feel for you, your head must be all over!!! Dont worry about us on here we are here for you no matter what, you are gona be feeling down right now babe and we are rooting for you to get good news tomorrow, if not then you know where we are....xxx try and relax tnite have a bubble bath and chill out as any worrying wont help...take it easy and see what tomorrow brings, thinkin of you... big loves xxx:kiss:

Well i just wish my af wud come now! Im aching all over my back is killing me! I dont normally suffer this much so am expecting a heavy one! My bbs are very sore too.....i just wana go to bed with a hot water bottle and sleep, sleep and sleep more!!!:cry:


----------



## laura_2010

Bubble bath!! That's what I need :happydance:... But then it takes me like 1hr to straighten my hair and that's before bed lol... so I dnt have a bad hair day 2mro :haha.
No blood yet for mee but cramping :growlmad:
:hugs: For you pam.
OH is watching that new SAW - film... not nice.:nope:
My temp is still high tho... Have you temped claire? x :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well i took my temp out of curiosity and its 98.3, so still a bit highish for af time...i feel really warm in myself....mmmm yes a bath sounds good actually....my mam has just given me some nice avon bubble bath so think i will use it. Just chkd my cervix n its medium n soft..if af was here i wud have a glass of wine in bath!! Ohhhh watch it start just as i get out!! how annoying!! Oh you must have long thick hair laura! Lucky thing! Mine is longish but thin, takes me 10 mins to dry it!! Lol! :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

my tempature has been about 98.6 for awhile now, is that a good sign??

Pam I am so sorry, I hope you get the answers you want, aNd just dont have enough hcg to get a positive on a 25 miu, but still pregnant!! I am praying and sending good energy your way.


----------



## 9babiesgone

double post. sorry. : (


----------



## laura_2010

hehe yep thick and I hate it lol :haha:
My temp was 36.9 this morn was 37.1 this morn.. my cervix is high and in between soft and hard lol...:wacko:
The ting I hate with my hair is the slightist bit of water and it crinks! :growlmad:
My boobs r still hurting... :wacko:
It seems so long away bby at xmas... nearly 2012 lol :dohh:


----------



## laura_2010

:wacko:I might try baby asprin this month, has any1 else tryed it?


----------



## 9babiesgone

I was on it, with my last angel, in february!! just took 75 mg a day!


----------



## laura_2010

ty what's your name? :flower: if you dnt mind me asking...:dohh: x


----------



## Flowerbaby

I started it couple of months ago and only took it for about 4 days as i was covered in big black bruises!! It obviously thinned my blood immediately, so bcoz of this i think i got thin blood anyway! Took ages for bruises to go, nearly 2 weeks! So unless am told by my gp otherwise then im not taking it! Lol!!:winkwink:

Hi 9babiesgone, yeah thats a high temp hun!! Sounding good to me, any other symptoms as yet?? Wen af due?? xx

Running a bath as i post mmmmmm smells lovely!! Just about to dive in! Think dh joining me! Whoop whoop!:happydance:


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe!! :haha: I like it in the shower....:blush:


----------



## 9babiesgone

babyhopes2011 said:


> I started it couple of months ago and only took it for about 4 days as i was covered in big black bruises!! It obviously thinned my blood immediately, so bcoz of this i think i got thin blood anyway! Took ages for bruises to go, nearly 2 weeks! So unless am told by my gp otherwise then im not taking it! Lol!!:winkwink:
> 
> Hi 9babiesgone, yeah thats a high temp hun!! Sounding good to me, any other symptoms as yet?? Wen af due?? xx
> 
> Running a bath as i post mmmmmm smells lovely!! Just about to dive in! Think dh joining me! Whoop whoop!:happydance:

I have gas, (tmi i know), back pain, exhaustion and an increase of cm, along with the high temps. I really hope this month is my forever baby!!

wish my dh was home to take a bath with me. LOL

have fun.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohh had a lovely bath, hasnt helped the af pains tho, They so annoying! Think am gona gorge myself on chocolate bars until i can have a glass of wine! Hee hee! xx

9babiesgone i hope this is it for you too, all symptoms sounding very promising. xx

Am off to bed soon :sleep: am sooo tired xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks I hope this is it!!


----------



## pambolina21

I haven't spotted in awhile...trying not to give my hopes up!

I checked my CM and it's a clear/stretchy/sticky....can this be a good thing? Can this be a sign of pregnancy? 

I have alot of CM...I am vvvvv wet down there....PLEASE GOD LET THIS BE IT!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## 30mummyof1

lots to catch up on, don't give up hope girls. Remember signs of af are similar to pregnancy, stay positive :hugs:

Pam yes lots of cm can be a sign - i think i did with my first. Got my FX for you hun x

Well i pinned oh down this morning!! and got a peak on cbfm and a +opk so feeling a bit more optomistic now. :) Wish we could have made better use of the high's previous to the peak but no point dwelling i guess. Just need to relax and chill now so i don't scare the eggy away!

Plus we have gas in the house now and a fridge! Its amazing how much you rely on these things when you don't have them!

Any updates girls? Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## deafgal01

Nah- no updates... kinda quiet... I'm debating whether to stop in the middle of my 4 miles walk or try and finish it up... The sinus allergies is making it harder for me to do it (I lack the energy to keep up without taking breaks)... I can finish the 4 miles walk at home, I can do it, I just need to take more frequent breaks...


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs:HAY....
Well tested again neg :cry: and temp drop so AF is near hope 2day or its due 2mro.. cm gone very sticky so thats another sign of AF...
Hpe ur okies pam :hugs:
And u tested claire? :winkwink:
:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls!

Glad u managed to :sex: this morning rach!! Yaaaay for gas and fridge!!! Sounds like theres heaps going on at home! We just fininshed our house before xmas, moved in 3 years ago and redecorated/gutted it room by room! Now im ready to start redecorating again!! Lol!! Ready for a change!:wacko:

Well no af as yet but still cramping awfully! She will be with me today, havent tested as it seems pointless as i know af inevitable!! Myy bbs sore still but it all af related!!! Gosh i wish she'd hurry up!! I can feel the witch just cant c her!! :cry:

Ohhhh sounding good pam, glad you stopped spotting! Good luck hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

No i havent tested i know what outcome gona be! Im goin to get my nails dun this afty so if af hasnt showed by time they dun i might nip n get a frer on my way home....i just dont trust those ic's! I have 2 left n just feel like putting them in bin!! Im having the wetish ferling n keep popping in toilet to check but nothing as yet, just a bit of ewcm wen i wipe which ive heard can happen before af as its a raise in estrogen!! Gona trot on n do my housework n hopefully that will get flow moving!!! Lol! :wacko:

Sorry bt your bfn again laura, you still not out yet tho!!:kiss:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh girls i caved and tested with ic, BFN!! Now time to relax and let nature take its course....xx


----------



## deafgal01

Aw still bfn... At least AF hasn't visited you yet.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ahh sorry about the bfn's girls :hugs:

Enjoy having your nails done Claire. I could do with mine done but no point at mo as i keep breaking them! Yeah we're gutting a lot of the house as well, knocked 3 rooms into 1 which meant moving the boiler and electrics - hence no heating&hot water till now!

Have been feeling ov twinges as well so that's a good sign. Can't wait to be in the 2ww again although i'm sure i'll regret saying that when i'm stressing over ss! 

:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Gurls im confused, have just read online that 1dpo is the day after you ovulate, sooo i got a very strong +opk (darker than control line) pos on sat around 3pm, which means i ov 24-36hours later so sunday is ov day, then monday is 1dpo! Making me 11dpo today, well what im getting at is if im due tomorrow then im only had an 11 day luteal phase!!! Whats that all about?? Isnt that a bad sign?? Oh am getting frustrated with it all!!! Anyone shed any light on this??? i think the average luteal phase is 14 dpo??? Thanks xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Hummm confused hw ya work out luthel thase? :wacko:


----------



## laura_2010

I got my pos opk 3rd and due for AF 2mro...:wacko: I have lil af :winkwink:


----------



## laura_2010

I wnt onto a phase caluclator and mine is 13day.. if AF shows 2mro as normal? But not 100% wen I ovulated as pos 3rd and still line 4th neg 5th..:wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think if you have ovulated late then your cycle will be longer hun, as your leutal phase stays more or less the same each time. Just the bit before can change. 

Also if you are only 11dpo thats still early for a :bfp: so you are still in! :)

:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hmmmm....maybe? Will just gave to wait n c...i wont get too excited if i dont fet af tomorrow then but i will be testing!! Still not feeling it this month tho n still cramping!!! Boooo! Maybe im due sunday then 14 days after i ov'd?? Gosh its all so complicated!! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

If yours is normally 14 days then yes hun you'd be due sunday (maybe saturday or Monday) can change by a day either way. Its so annoying isn't it, our bodies are so cruel.
I don't know when i'll be testing as i've had 2 28 day cycles a 34 and a 35! so might test on cd 28 then leave it to cd35 if the :witch: hasn't arrived?

:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Very confusing lol... Mines 12-13ish as 27days if af is n full flow today..:wacko: then ovulation 1st april... werid..:shrug:
:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh confusing isnt it!! I wud have thought that if i was pg it wud be picking up on 25miu ic's by now??? Mite pick up a cheeky frer on way home n test with fmu in morning!! Surely my cramping is af as id have thought implantation wud have happened by now. Av popped a liner in my pants just incase as it is quite intense!! :cry:

Good luck 30mummy1 we arent to far behind each other, lets hope we alk get our bfp's together xxxxxx

Laura you still arent out yet until full flow!!! Fingers x'd xx

Off to get nails dun....ta ta for now xxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Not necessarily hun, 11dpo is still early and some women have to wait for af to be 1 wk late or more :hugs:

Would be so great if we all got :bfp:'s this month, nobody is out yet :)

Pam-any news?

xx


----------



## pambolina21

No news yet....not really sure when they are going to call.....it should be today.....as soon as I hear something I'll let you know

But now I'm nervous.....you say CM can turn really sticky before AF.....could that be what's happening to me? Mine is sticky and resembled EWCM but it's not as stretchy, it breaks when I pull my fingers apart a few centimeters....no spotting this morning but I am cramping still....and my boobs hurt now....uugh!

And your not out till AF shows her face....FX for BFP's!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

best wishes pam! Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## laura_2010

Awww hope you get the news soon...:thumbup: pam..
As for me I have sreaky ewcm blood.. no full flow, yet... now if I class my af last mnth as 27days as it came at night... then it would be 27days but Im sure it wasnt in full flow till 19th 28days...:wacko:so af would be due sat....:wacko:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!

Oh pam i hope you get some good news soon..not sure bout cm hun? Glad you have stopped spotting tho xx

Well I just feel wet down there like the witch is playing games with me!!! Im cramping terribly aswell my back, hips and tummy! Inever cramp this bad so am expecting a nasty one!!! My tummy is sooo swollen too...:cry: am gona put my joggy's on and chill in front of tv with myhot water bottle. I reallywana take sum painkillers but dont think i shud until the witch shows!!!


----------



## Summons619

:hugs: babyhopes2011 have u tested yet? Your not out til af comes :)
:hugs:Pam hope the news is good its been a tough road thinking positive for us all:)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey summons, i have tested last couple of days and today and got BFN's even with a frer yesterday!!! i just know its not my month....have got a couple more tests to do tomorrow but just feel like the witch is upon me!!!!:cry:

how are you ????xxx


----------



## Summons619

Ahw hopes it's just the baby getting snuggled in :) I'm good trying to obsess over ever little thing as i get into my O days :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

pam any news?? I am so sorry some of you are struggling so badly!!! 

I am really hating this last week of waiting. : (


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh summons i hope it is that but im doubtful..i wasnt gona obsess this month but i have!! Lol!! I quite enjoy my little addiction, my dh thinks im nuts tho!! xxx

9babiesgone how are you? Any new symptoms??? xxx


----------



## Summons619

Lol im the same way my hubby thinks ive totally lost it all lol he wonders why i spend so much of my time in our bed room or the bathroom :rofl: I cant wait to get my bfp so i can rub it in his face for thinking im crazy :) So i know ill be testing early like always since i got 50 ics from amazon lol gotta feed my addiction lol!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

new symptoms are a twinge in my side, and uterus area, on random occasion!!

it is so weird. 
I am really confused though, my loss was february 26th, and I bled randomly brown blood on march 11th. just for one day, so I thinkI might have ovulated, before march 12th(which is the day that I was told I ovulated by calculators online), so I am wondering if I had brown bleeding on the 11th, would that mean I ovulated earlier??

I am so confused.


----------



## Summons619

9babiesgone sorry about your loss:hugs: im not really sure about the brown spotting ive heard most people are really fertile after a loss and i dont think you o'ed yet if your loss was on the 26 hope im not being rude or anything i think you might just now be in your o days not sure maybe im wrong.


----------



## 9babiesgone

well I had a positive opk on the 12th, adn the 8th!! so I dont knwo what is going on. 

but I definitely ovulated already. 

just not sure how early I ovulated or not.


----------



## Summons619

Oh ok that's good then as far as the brown spotting maybe just your body getting rid of old blood hope you get your bfp again:)


----------



## pambolina21

No updates yet....been searching around online for any bit of hope...trying to find something that will take all my symptoms and such and it all add up to pregnancy....

If I count my FRER on CD 20 as a positive (which is looks like it could be)...we BD'd that day and the day after....and according to a calendar I found online if I ovulated on the 6th(CD 20) then I would have implantation in or around the 15th (last Tuesday)...I started spotting on Monday night....soooo.....it's a possibility I guess! And my EDD would be Nov. 24th-27th......FX!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope so. bc next week I am testing. my hcg levels were all gone by march 3rd. so if there are any positives next week I will know it is a new pregnancy.

I am just so anxious. and overanalyzing everything.


----------



## 9babiesgone

sending :dust: sticky :dust: your way. I really hoep this is just implantation spotting

:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Good luck sweetie...I honestly know how you feel!!! I'm so anxious right now I'm jumping at any sound that sounds like my cell phone ringing....but it hasn't rung yet.....I'm going :wacko:


----------



## 9babiesgone

oh gosh. pam!! :hugs: I know how hard it can be!! I hope thing go well for you!!
and you get good news


----------



## Summons619

I would be to i had 2 mc when i was younger and my last mc was with my hubby it was my first pregnancy since we got married and i wanted that baby so bad but unfornately i lost that baby and we didnt get pregnant with my baby girl until 2yrs later i was worried this time around that it would take a long time so i started ttc when she was 9 months old still no luck yet i just hope it dosent take as long as before!!


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks hun....I gotta get something cooked for lunch for the kiddo's....I'll chat with ya'll later...:hug:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am sorry summons, I had 5 miscarriages between 2004-2007, one before I was married the first time, adn the next 4 with my ex husband, and then had my daughter in 07, then had my son in 09, and then had 5 miscarriages with my current husband. Both of my kids are not from my husband so I am hoping seriously that we get to have a baby together.


----------



## Summons619

wow how similar are stories are i have to daughters from a previous relationship and my 20 month old with my hubby i want me and my hubby to have at least 3 kids lol i got alot of work to do im hoping for twins then ill be ok and yes i know the feeling of having a baby with the person you love most i was so happy when we got pregnant with our baby i hope it happens soon for us both and since your counting down til testing i really hope you get your bfp soon :)


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all....:haha:
How it going any news pam??
My AF is here more blood...:growlmad: so onto next month well I shud ovulate 31st ish lol..
not sure if it will be full flow today or 2nro then Il see what my cycle dates will be.. :hugs:


----------



## mrshanna

Fingers and toes crossed for you Pam!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well im still cramping like crazy, eases off when i eat! Lol! Any excuse to eat chocolate! Hee hee:haha: my lower tummy area is bloated and my head is hurting...all typical af symptoms! Boooo!!! :cry: think i'll be joining ya soon laura!! xx

Have you heard anything yet pam?? How u feeling?? xx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hummm chocolate :happydance: Yummm Im cramping and AF is proppa here... so 27day cycles now... I wnt it to stay that way!! 
OH guessed AF had arrived by how nasty I was being ooooppps! But made it up by buying him some choc's ( dark ones errrrr I hate them)
:hugs: Pam...
What was ur last cycle claire?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry the :witch: got you Laura, FX for a xmas baby x

Sounds like a good excuse to eat chocolate Claire, i've just had some too yum yum!

Pam, Hope your ok? :hugs: 

xx


----------



## pambolina21

Hey girls...sorry AF got you Laura....FX for next month honey!

Results are in and I'm NOT pregnant...levels were >1....but my spotting has stopped all together and my CM is CRAZY....EWCM mixed with Creamy CM.....still cramping alittle too....I am wondering if maybe I did experience IB and it's to early for blood work to pick it up....so I'm gonna test this weekend....I haven't had a positive OPK yet so I dunno what's going on!!!

I'm still clinging to hope!


----------



## croydongirl

Pam - how many dpo are you?


----------



## pambolina21

I honestly don't know anymore


----------



## 9babiesgone

Summons619 said:


> wow how similar are stories are i have to daughters from a previous relationship and my 20 month old with my hubby i want me and my hubby to have at least 3 kids lol i got alot of work to do im hoping for twins then ill be ok and yes i know the feeling of having a baby with the person you love most i was so happy when we got pregnant with our baby i hope it happens soon for us both and since your counting down til testing i really hope you get your bfp soon :)

thanks. It is very cool that you and I are very much a like. 
I Hope you get your :bfp: soon!



pambolina21 said:


> Hey girls...sorry AF got you Laura....FX for next month honey!
> 
> Results are in and I'm NOT pregnant...levels were >1....but my spotting has stopped all together and my CM is CRAZY....EWCM mixed with Creamy CM.....still cramping alittle too....I am wondering if maybe I did experience IB and it's to early for blood work to pick it up....so I'm gonna test this weekend....I haven't had a positive OPK yet so I dunno what's going on!!!
> 
> I'm still clinging to hope!

awwe big :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

I wish someone could shed some light on what's going on with me.....I've never had an overabundance of CM before.....Even when I cough I can feel it coming out like AF feels....uuugghh.....is there still a glimmer of hope that I could be pregnant? 

I can't wait till I can buy a test tomorrow...I'm going NUTS!!!!


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs:Awww pam loads of :hugs: for you.... And onto my 4th cycle... This month only gonna BD 3times-ish once before pos if I can time it right on the pos day and day after... not gonna do evryday like last month see if thats helps lol...
As well no stressing... and chill-out... gonna do folic acid frm yesterday :winkwink:
Hows you claire?? :hugs:
And you rach and 9babiesgone...?
xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey laura, well im still waiting for af to arrive, tested again this morn BFN so guessing am defo out! Cramping has stopped today but my temp still a bit high for af so think it will be tomorrow wen she arrives!! Then im onto cycle 4 too!! We will do it next month i can feel it! :hugs:

Sorry bout your news pam, maybe you could still be pg tho and it was implanting, id test in cple days again. Hugs to you xxx:hugs:

Hows everyone else?? xx


----------



## deafgal01

I'm bored... I finally got around to removing the loose part of my nail (that I injured a while ago in January)... It looks ugly under there but I do see a new nail growing...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry Pam, big :hugs: to you. Hope its just not being picked up yet and you are indeed pregnant x

Sounds like a good plan laura, fx for xmas baby x I'll be onto cycle 4 as well in April, if nothing happens this month, sigh..

Hope your just showing up late Claire, and its not af cramps.GL hun x

I'm ok this morning, we didn't bd as oh was up at 6 but hoping to get one in 2mos morning as cbfm will still read high then that's it i guess...see what happens...?!

xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Af got me girls!!!! Wicked witch she is.....:cry: Now its onto making a xmas bambino :baby: xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh so sorry Claire, hope your ok. Sending big :hugs: your way.

Xmas :baby: are even more exciting!! did you say you'd be due about xmas eve? :)

xxxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks rach, Yes i think so Xmas eve or day i think?? I know now that cramping means nothing for me as ive cramped nearly all bloody month and my af has turned up right on time!! Lol!! Grrrr....xxx well its my turn to stalk you now through your tww, hee hee cant wait!! Hope you get your bfp!! When does your tww start??? xxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Awww sorry claire:hugs:
Hows evryone else?
Gosh u heard on news about this war thing? Iv heard bits but there sending planes over??:shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh that would be exciting!! xmas day :)

Well i'm not sure.. i think i may have ov' yesterday - as i had a few twinges and only tinyest amount of ewcm today compared to last 4/5 days. Opk was + this morning but line not quite as dark as yesterday. Going to see if i get any twinges today or more ewcm and then decide whether its 0 or 1dpo!
Apparently with the cbfm ov can happen 1st or 2nd peak or even the high the following day! Planning to bd tomorrow am just in case :)

Yeah i know what you mean about cramping - the last 2 cycles i've had during and after ov, just before and during af cramping when i never used to get any! 

Feel free to stalk me! lol I'm not feeling too confident as we missed 3 days of high's but as they say you only need one little :spermy:!!

:hugs: xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I just read on bbc website Laura - the west were just threatening to intervene but Libya has now called a ceasefire so i don't think there will be a war - just yet anyway :)

xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hpe not.... very scary...:wacko:
So its you (rach) and pam for our next bfp's! :happydance:
Cud of see how they look 2mro...:thumbup: xx:hugs: u kk claire? :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

I don't think I'll be getting my BFP this month.....HPT not looking so good...the doctors are already aware of what I want to do and when I go in on the 22nd they said they will probably prescribe me progesterone and Clomid.....
 



Attached Files:







frer.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 10









frer1.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 30mummyof1

bfp:'s oh i hope so Laura but not feeling confident for me..:( but we shall see.
Yeah i shall take an opk tomorrow :)

:hugs:
xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Pam i honestly cant c another line hun, is there one when you look at it?? :nope:Well im glad the docs are aware of your situation and you are getting what you want, thats great news....if uou dont get bfp then your in the xmas babymaking gang!! :baby: Lol! xx lovin the new thread name btw!! :thumbup:
Hope you do get your bfp though, how are you feeling today?? 

My af is in full flow and kiiilllllinnnggg meeeeeeeee!!!! Aaaaarrrrrghhhh! I hate the witch!!!!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Should be done by mon/tues then the bd'ing and opk'ing starts again!:wacko:

HEAPS OF BABYDUST FOR XMAS BABIES :dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

laura_2010 said:


> :hugs:Awww pam loads of :hugs: for you.... And onto my 4th cycle... This month only gonna BD 3times-ish once before pos if I can time it right on the pos day and day after... not gonna do evryday like last month see if thats helps lol...
> As well no stressing... and chill-out... gonna do folic acid frm yesterday :winkwink:
> Hows you claire?? :hugs:
> And you rach and 9babiesgone...?
> xxx

I am ok still waiting to test. trying to resist the urge to test today. 
it is way too early





babyhopes2011 said:


> Af got me girls!!!! Wicked witch she is.....:cry: Now its onto making a xmas bambino :baby: xxx

I am so sorry :hugs:

sorry pam!! :Hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

That's alright ya'll....I think that everything I went through might have been ovulation....and we didn't BD at all cause at the time the spotting was scaring me thinking the worst cause of those damn false positives!!!!

I have no idea if or when I'm gonna start....only time will tell! I have my Fertilaid but I may not even need it if they put me on Clomid....so I guess for now I'm stuck in limbo!


----------



## 9babiesgone

:hugs: I am really rooting for you for the next cycle!!! :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks...I'm just so confused...I've never spotted with Ov before....so I really don't know if that's what it is...

My CM has changed again and it's not a yellowish/milky color and creamy....so we'll see what happens...I'm getting some OV pains again, especially on my left side....I'll keep temping and using OPK's but I really have no hopes of conceiving on my own.....


----------



## pambolina21

OPK and Answer test with 2MU
 



Attached Files:







frer2.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 11









opk12.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Flowerbaby

Wow pam that opk is almost positive!!!! Keep testing hun xxx:hugs:

Well girls ive just booked a couple of nights in Whitby with dh!! Goin on 28th-30th and im predicted to ov on 29th or 30th!! Gona get me sum sexy undies, candles n nice wine n lock ourselves away for sum fun!!! Little does dh know of my cunning plan! Mwhahaha! :haha: Im sure he will guess tho! Hee hee...xx:happydance:

Hope you all okay, working in morn am up at 2.30am! So off to bed, spk tmor. Nite nite, love lots and ta ta for now xxxx :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Sounds awesome hun! I wish I could do that...hmm....maybe I will....but no sexy undies...my fat ass couldn't pull off anything sexy...lol....

I hate being stuck in limbo....Negative opk's....Negative hpt's....and no sign of AF coming....uuughh......this really sucks!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

i really feel for you Pam, limbo is horrible. I've been in limbo last 2 mths, af late not knowing either way although even worse for you not knowing if you've ovulated or not. :hugs: 

Like your plan Claire :winkwink: wish we could inject a bit more fun into this bd'ing lark but just too busy at mo :(

GL 9babies, got a good feeling for your :bfp: :hugs:

xx


----------



## laura_2010

Ooooh enjoy goood idea claire.... Well Iv orederd concive plus gonna give it ago seen sum1 else who tyred and it worked... as well as 3days bding only...:wacko:
Hpe u get sorted pam...:hugs:
Can do you good to getta way hun.... Im due to ovua;lte 1st... so BD 31st 1st n 2nd ish lol depending on opk's but gonna try that concive stuff lol OH happy about it...:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks 30 mummy I hope your good feeling is right!!!

dh wants me to test today!!! but I am going to wait. : / I just dont want to get a false negative, bc it is so early


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think you should stick to your guns 9 babies, 6dpo is very early. I'd leave it a few more days hun xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah I am sticking to my guns!! I think he is just so anxious. after our losses. he just wants an baby as much as I do. lol I told him to wait. and the waiting will be worth it. so I hope I am not lying and we do have a :bfp: next week!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless him, hope you do too xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks. hoping you get a :bfp: soon!! :dust:


----------



## pambolina21

FX for your BFP hun!!! Sending you tons of :dust:

I really wanted to see those two lines....but if all this means AF is coming on her own without having to take Provera (a drug used to induce a period without ovulation) than I'm all for it....lol....My opk's are still dark which is kind of blowing me out of the water.....guess I'll be BDing tonight just in case.....I have heard that you increase your chances of having a boy if you have sex like...12 hours before you ovulate or something like that...that way it gives the male :spermy: a chance to get at the egg.....lol.....I really wanna boy!!

If I have a boy he'll be Conner Patrick
If I have a girl....I have no idea what her name will be yet...lol....But I like Victoria, Gracie, Madeline and Lillian....

What is Conceive Plus? Is it like Preseed? A type of lubricant?


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks pam!!! I think conceive plus is a supplement you take.

I dont know much about it. surely one of these women do though!


----------



## deafgal01

Oh I have conceive plus- it's like a lubricant. It doesn't come with an applicant so you have to put it on DH's penis before you dtd. 

Preseed lubricant comes with an applicator although I've heard of women not using the full recommended dosage to make it last longer and the recommended dose is too much for some of them. You can put it up in you before you dtd with your DH.

Both of those lubricants are supposed to be sperm friendly as opposed to the cheap not sperm friendly lubricants they have on shelves at stores.


----------



## 9babiesgone

wow that is news to me. wow I was all wrong about conceive plus. LOL


----------



## deafgal01

You know I've been peeking through the forums too long when I know these things... :-=


----------



## 9babiesgone

lol it is ok. I dont know much about the non-natural ones. LOL


----------



## deafgal01

That is true... I learn a little from you, you learn a little from me... We're all happy!


----------



## 9babiesgone

yep very happy!!


----------



## deafgal01

:happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I need to stay in positive threads like this, and avoid more negative ones!! You are making me smile deafgal01!!!!

:hugs: :kiss:


----------



## deafgal01

That's right, we all need happiness/positive... Tee hee... I'm trying to think of something good about my day today... Oh yeah, I got to hold a newborn baby... That was the best part of my day.


----------



## 9babiesgone

NIce!! sounds like a good time!! glad you got to do that!!! Can I ask how long you been trying?


----------



## deafgal01

Sure thing, I started trying in December 2010. So not that long... I'm on my 4th cycle of trying.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Oh ok, not too bad! I hope you get your :bfp: soon!!!

we have been trying since may of 2009!! had 5 losses between now and then. and I had 5 losses before, my daughter (she is from my first marriage not my current marriage).


----------



## deafgal01

I've not experienced any losses because I didn't try for any before that point... My sister had 2 babies and then lost her third. I hope you get your bfp soon too!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!!! : )

:dust: for both of us


----------



## Summons619

Hows it going 9babiesgone :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

eh not so great. been congested for over a week now. and I just want to feel better. having a ton of back pain, and just plain exhausted, how are you??


----------



## Summons619

Ahw hope its all for a good reason and that you feel better soon :) Im good at the moment trying to take it one day at a time:)


----------



## 9babiesgone

glad to hear you are good :dust:


----------



## pambolina21

Awww...ya'll are so cute....gettin along and stuff....lol.....I enjoy reading ya'lls convo...it's like sneaking into your big sister's diary or something...lol....

I kind of though Conceive plus was a lubricant....I have Preseed I just haven't used it yet...I was going to tonight....buuuuuut.....my hubby is :sleep: He's off on Sunday so I'll take advantage then.....basically works 6-7 days a week, the money is good but it sucks to not have him around....

I still haven't had a positive OPK....but tonight I placed my order on Amazon for a CBFM and a Fertile Focus Ovulation Microscope....I can't wait!!!! With these two things there's NO WAY I can miss my next fertile time....lol....:happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

yay I hope those get you your :bfp:

:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ahh Pam i have a cbfm, on my 2nd cycle of using it. I'd recommend it, i used opk's this month just to back it up but when i got my peak i also got a +opk so it does work plus gives you the extra days you are fertile before ov.

GL with it hun hope it brings you luck, make sure you turn it on when you have your af (you have up to 5 days) then it will get you POAS from day 6.


:hugs:
xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Didn't get a chance to bd this morning, oh's dad arrived at ours at 7am to do more work! oh well that's it now then for bd'ing just have to wait and see. Not feeling confident as we've only managed it twice. :(
If we don't get a :bfp: this month then onto trying for a ny baby! :)

xx


----------



## pambolina21

I can't wait to get it....I even paid for a rushed delivery...lol....I want it here in the chance AF comes on her own....and if she doesn't come on her own at least I'll have it when I start Clomid....I guess if AF doesn't come soon I'll have to start another round of Provera to bring on a cycle....but I honestly feel like she's on her way....I woke up this morning with my whole lower half aching, kind of like I ran a few miles and now I'm sore....I've accepted the fact that I'm not preggo and that I missed my O....now I'm ready for AF so I can get this whole TTC thing started on the right foot.....

Mummy...Sorry you didn't get a chance to BD when you wanted to, I know how it feels not to have your plans work out...lol....mine get's interrupted by my husband's exhaustion....

So how are you ladies doing this fine morning? (Well...morning for me anyway...lol)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, just caught up on posts....hope u all well xx

Well ive just got home n found dh has opened my parcel containing my ovulation tests! Arrrrghhh! He hasnt mentioned them to me yet but aint gona be happy with me as he dusnt want me to do them! Ohh lordy!! Ineed an excuse girls for getting them!! Heeeellllpppp! Was just gona say that im intrigued as to when i ov so thought id give them a go....eeeek i know he not gona be too happy with me....he not really into it all...he doeswant a baby but wants todo it naturally with no pressure...bet now he thinks am pressuring him...dohhhh! Any advice??? xxxx

Rach it only takes one little spermy to get the eggy, and i think you have done enuf hun xxxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Awww claire :hugs: My OH has seen them but doesnt belive in them :wacko: he sed this month hes not gonna do it wen I say lol :dohh: But will do it 3ish days wen I getta pos... he doesnt know about the calender or tinkers lol:thumbup: so will plan it for day before pos I hope day of pos and day after... You can just say to your OH they are for your cycles so you know were you are in them as there messed up...:haha: thats what I sed...
He sed that he will have sex wen he wants to... but I keep saying yeah thats ok but if you dnt around the fertile time.. theres no point lol... ARRRRRR MEN!
So we can to an agree ment... :blush:
Sex 3times ish... mre I bet... he wanted lube... (tmi) hehe... so I got concive plus... good for mking babys I hope wont show him the bottle and he happy im happy as it will help and he will be n a good mood before we BD... if ya get what I mean :haha:
And maybe use it to make him feel good and then we will end up BDing more lol :haha: My little plan sorted..:happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well least i can relax now, think i have definitely ov' as kinda dried up now! I'm going to say im 1dpo! yipee!

Oh dear Claire, did he not realise he were doing them at all? or just you were not suposed to this month? I haven't told my oh i have cbfm! think he'd go mad at how much they cost - but he does know i poas! i only tell him after that it was a high or a peak. 
Men are such hard work aren't they? I can sympathise Laura and Claire totally, OH says don't presurise me or stress me out! ok for me to stress then! arrrhhh

Hope you are all having lovely weekends anyway - i've been out enjoying having a garden at last watching my ds run around - lush xx


----------



## pambolina21

WOW....Sorry your DH's are like that.....I am soooo grateful for my husband....he's so on board with everything....he even looked up CBFM with me online and was EXTREMELY intrested in the ovulation microscope....he can't wait to see it for himself...lol....He's been so supportive and he's like, "Sweetie, I'll do whatever it takes to get you pregnant!" He knows how to make my heart swell...lol...If I need sex at a specific time he's there for me, accept a few times when the poor thing is so damn tired he couldn't manage it anyway....and I understand....I really hope ya'll's DH's get over themselves soon.....and stop being such hardass's.....If my husband acted like that he would never hear the end of it.....It's safe to say I wear the pants in the family....lol....I respect his decision if he said No....But I refuse to listen to a bunch of crap and excuses and I'll be damned if he stops me from doing what I need to do on MY END of things (meaning MY BODY)....if I want opk's/hpt's or anything of the like....I'm gonna buy it....lol....So long as it doesn't financially burden us.....

Still no sign of AF....CM is still increased but it's only creamy/flaky...still no positive OPK so I'm hoping AF shows soon.....

:hug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey girls well me n dh bn out 4 dinner n he hasnt mentioned anything so ive just said," i know u know what i got in that package" and he said he saw and he thinks they a load of bulls**t! And said if i wana do them and they make me happy then go ahead! Whoop whoop!!!! So i did one for him and it was negative, i said c wot it is in 12 days time, think he quite interested! Yaaaaaay!!! Love to all xxx


----------



## pambolina21

Ahhh...that's awesome!!!! I'm so glad he's opening up to it....I dunno why men have to be so BLAAAH about stuff....I mean come on.....WE are the ones going through everything.....WE are the one's who are consumed almost every waking moment with the thought of BABY....lol....:happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

got a very faint positive on a ic today! I think it might be a evap though. I am waiting to test again in a few days. 

it is way too early I shouldnt test this early. : (

it just gives me false hope I am sure.


----------



## pambolina21

Can you post a pic hun!? I wanna seeee! LOL!

Think positive sweetie....you never know!


----------



## KendraNoell

Pam- since in the beginning you seemed to have a BFP, even though light, did the Dr say anything to you about a chemical preg? I guess since you really haven't bled that it may not be but I know I saw a second line there!! I had a false pos digital one before so I know how crushed it feels to end up feeling lied to by the test :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Did a opk this morning - and completely white yay! so ov has definitely passed. Forgot to do one yesterday but i suspect it would have been negative as well as didn't have any twinges yesterday so here we go another 2ww...

Your so lucky Pam, wish my oh was a bit more up for it but to be fair this month has been extreamly stressful with moving and lossing his job so if we're trying again next month i hope he will be up for it a bit more!

Claire -glad your dh is seeming a little more interested.my oh asked me how i knew i was ov' and the 1st time i told him the ways we know! and he was a bit grossed out then the next time i just said i poas and he liked that more! think men are naturally curious really. Hope your ok :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok? 9babies that sounds like you may be onto a :bfp: post pics if you can xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, yaaay rachel for ov'ing! Tww starts today!! Good luck honey!! xx

Ohhhh i got a little hangover today, went out for lovely meal last night and drank a bottle of red wine to myself, my head hurts this morning!! Going out for a nice sunday roast later so that shud help!!! :wacko: roast beef n yorkshire puddings with lashings of gravy, yum yum yum:thumbup:

How is everyone and What everyone else upto today???

My af almost tapered off now so shud be done by tues...think i will start opk'ing saturday...so excited to get away next week!! Plenty of:sex::sex::sex: i hope xxxx

Yes pam you got a very lucky oh, i soooo wish mine was like him. Must admit my dh getting better though! I think as long as i dont throw it in his face all time he gonabe just fine:winkwink:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ow your poor head Claire, red wine hangover's are the worst :hugs:
Roast dinner - yummy! 

xx


----------



## pambolina21

I think AF is inevitable....I had a temp drop and I'm feeling some pressure, I just hope she shows soon cause I wanna be able to use my CBFM when it arrives....I just hope this isn't my body playing tricks on me!!!

Glad to hear AF is tapering off...her visit's can get real annoying! HAHA!

We got alot of things to do today so I probably won't be on much....I can't wait to get our new ceiling fan installed....I've been missing it!!! Ya'll have a great day!


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs:Hi My lovely Ladies!!!! :hugs:
How are we all??
Im goood AF is on her way out :happydance: and OH is being very nice and what's a baby this month :dohh: a BIG OMG! He's neva just sed that to me out of the blue!!!
So lets hope it will be.....
Iv uploaded a piccy of my 9week scan...:flower: 
Havent been up to much today been park with Angel and playing on garden.. now gonna get some tea...:haha:
Hpe you enjoyed your LUSH roast claire.. And rach good luck into the tww!! :happydance:
Pam how are you hun?? :hugs:
Crnt wait for my concive plus to come through..... OH really looking foward to it haha!:haha:
Loads of :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Orrrrr.....sweet pic hun xxx:hugs:

Im just chillin wiv dh n dog, nursing my still bad hangover! Lunch was lovely, am so hungry again tho! Pizza time i think!!:pizza:

Oh im glad your oh is being so nice...really hope you get your bfp this month babe! Lets hope we all get them!!! :happydance:


----------



## laura_2010

Woooohoooo! Hope soooo enjoy your Pizza....:happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

That's an awesome pic...I think I'll upload a pic of Meghan's US for good luck!!!


----------



## laura_2010

Awww thats really good!! How far gone was you there..? Brill piccy tho:flower:
I had a 3d scan done but was really weird and a dvd lol... We watched it not long back to show here were she came from lol :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

I was about 7 months...lol....I don't have any of my 1st U/S on CD....my 1st scan was at 15 weeks....and I only have pics of those....

So how is everyone doing?????!


----------



## deafgal01

aside from stuffed nose from the sinus allergies, I'm great... Had a fun day yesterday... How's you?


----------



## 9babiesgone

really really hoping I didnt get my hopes up for nothing.


been a long day.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Aww... Yeah you can say that again- long day definitely... Actually it's been a long weekend for me. Just one more week til my spring break starts! :wohoo:


----------



## 9babiesgone

nice!!! I was just called lazy by my fil, and that I should get a job, and yet childcare is too much, and I am an sahm, what is wrong with that?? IF I could get a job I would, but we do just fine on one income right now. 

he also thought I dont clean my house enough. really? You were at my house, the week of our wedding,a dn we didnt have much time to clean, but my house is normally clean, and you have the audacity to judge me on coming over once. 

wow. I knew he was a jerk, but really he is a big time jerk.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: That sucks... Your FIL can't judge you based on that one time visit. If he thinks it's so easy, why don't he try walking in your shoes for a week to see how it feels! It is a lot of work to be a sahm. I don't know from experience myself but from what I've heard from other women who are sahm it is a lot of work.

:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

It is a lot of work. I am constant go go go, cleaning, coooking, reading, cleaning, changing butts, changing clothes, taking to the park, it is non-stop. dont get me wrong I Love it!! but honestly he has no bloody idea. and to judge me on a week, that we were struggling paying for our own wedding, which he didnt even help pay for, and to complain my house at that time. is just plain riidiculous.


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: I agree with you! It's just wrong of him to do that. He's a big jerk.


----------



## 9babiesgone

seriously. I was so dang pissed, and he was such a coward, he didnt even tell it to my face, he told it to his son, who told me.


: /


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: Why are some men idiots?


----------



## 9babiesgone

I dont know!! they just are.


oh well. He can shove it. 

LOL


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: That's right- he can shove it up his own ass... His problem, not ours...


----------



## KendraNoell

Took a FRER today after a two hour nap and BFN. Not sure how diluted I was though because I had peed several times before that. Will try again with FMU tomorrow but I'm losing hope. My bb's are still really sore though and my sleep has been CRAP the last couple days.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, how are we all??? Loving the new pics pam n laura, sooo cute! I cant wait to have a nice scan piccy to use as my avatar!! xx

Kendra- so early to test yet hun even with a frer! You still well in with a chance !!! Keep testing!!! Good luck honey xxx:hugs:

Hi 9, ohhhh wot a plonker your FIL is, how rude!!! Yeah id go n tell him to stick it where sun dont shine too!:growlmad: have you been testing anymore?? Good luck xxx post pics xxx:hugs:

Hi nat, how long is spring break?? Have u got any plans while u are off? xx

Well ive just got rota for april and im coming to America!!! Yaaaay! Just for 2 days though! Im going to orlando....so just enuf time to eat, drink n shop shop shop!!! Love it!!! Im gona be 10-12dpo while im there so no alcohol i think!! Grrr...why do i always get longhaul so late in my cycle! So i wont be testing to 13dpo this month! OMG!!! How will i cope!! Lol!!!:wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning,

Nothing to report for me, just feel normal at mo! lol

Taking ds off to soft play a little bit later, always lots of fun plus good to get out of the madness that is my house currently!

9 babies - i always feel my prospective fil thinks that about me, just the feeling i get. It's so rude - i'm also a sahm and it's not easy- you work longer hours than if you were at work. He should just do one! 

Claire- Oh thats rubbish but least if you have to wait till 13dpo you can be a bit more sure its the right answer:)

How's everyone else?

xxx


----------



## deafgal01

I get a week off for spring break. Then It's back to work for about 9 more weeks before I'll have summer break :wohoo: I love summer!!!!!!!!


----------



## pambolina21

It's a shame you weren't landing in Houston, Texas! I'd come and meet ya at the airport...lol.....

Well last night was fun...lol....hubby and I finally DTD...used Preseed for the first time to and it was awesome.....although I used a very small amount he said it was alot so I guess next time it'll just be a peasize amount...lol...

I think AF might actually be on her way...my temp dropped even more this morning...97.3...the lowest it's been in awhile....I took an OPK just in case and it's not positive.....I just don't get this whole temping thing! LOL

That's awesome about Spring Break....My daiughter goes back to school today since her Spring Break is now over with.....so now we're gonna get back into the same ole routine! I can't wait till tomorrow for my doc appt.....I hope I walk away with a prescription for Clomid!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

babyhopes2011 said:


> Morning girls, how are we all??? Loving the new pics pam n laura, sooo cute! I cant wait to have a nice scan piccy to use as my avatar!! xx
> 
> Kendra- so early to test yet hun even with a frer! You still well in with a chance !!! Keep testing!!! Good luck honey xxx:hugs:
> 
> Hi 9, ohhhh wot a plonker your FIL is, how rude!!! Yeah id go n tell him to stick it where sun dont shine too!:growlmad: have you been testing anymore?? Good luck xxx post pics xxx:hugs:
> 
> Hi nat, how long is spring break?? Have u got any plans while u are off? xx
> 
> Well ive just got rota for april and im coming to America!!! Yaaaay! Just for 2 days though! Im going to orlando....so just enuf time to eat, drink n shop shop shop!!! Love it!!! Im gona be 10-12dpo while im there so no alcohol i think!! Grrr...why do i always get longhaul so late in my cycle! So i wont be testing to 13dpo this month! OMG!!! How will i cope!! Lol!!!:wacko:

I am not testing till tomorrow, bc I am only 9 dpo and dont want to be disappointed.



30mummyof1 said:


> Morning,
> 
> Nothing to report for me, just feel normal at mo! lol
> 
> Taking ds off to soft play a little bit later, always lots of fun plus good to get out of the madness that is my house currently!
> 
> 9 babies - i always feel my prospective fil thinks that about me, just the feeling i get. It's so rude - i'm also a sahm and it's not easy- you work longer hours than if you were at work. He should just do one!
> 
> Claire- Oh thats rubbish but least if you have to wait till 13dpo you can be a bit more sure its the right answer:)
> 
> How's everyone else?
> 
> xxx

I actually found working a lot easier than sahm is, I really do. at least that job ended at the end of the day.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah true and looking after the house/children can be shared when your home from work however i rarely ask oh to help with chores or looking after ds as it feels unfair. Just when he's sat there on his computer or something in the evening i just think oh its ok for some..! but then i guess i can relax a bit when ds is asleep at lunchtime. :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah I dont get a break, bc i have 2! so I am going all the time, and I do make my oh help when he gets home, bc it is partly his responsibility. YOu know?? maybe that makes me bad. but. I just do it.


----------



## pambolina21

Being a SAHM makes for loooooooooooooooooooooong ass days...OMG...I get so sick and tired of being told "but your job is easy you get to stay at home all day"...blah blah blah....And I get even more sick of people taking NO sympathy for any complaints I might have....Ok, I know I stay home but I have a right to complain about it! But all I hear is "Yea but that's your job!" Well no sh**! I know that! And God forbid I complain that my husband doesn't help around the house cause I get "He's not suppose to he works all day your suppose to take care of him!" OMG THAT MAKES ME WANNA SCREAM!!!! I wasn't always a SAHM...and I juggled the work around here AND at work....so I don't wanna hear that HE can't contribute....UUGH that's a SORE and SOUR topic with me....I mean he does help, he doesn't agree with them.....I just gotta learn to keep that stuff to myself......But man those kinds of people pi** me off!

I'm sorry for all the cussing...lol....it just comes out naturally...lol....And sorry for the ranting....but that really is a bad topic for me....


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well i'm not thinking too much about my 2ww which is good, a girl (22) has gone missing in my town(a friend of a friend) Its pretty unusual in Swindon where i live so i keep checking the news and/or fb for updates - makes you realise there's a lot worse things going on.


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina21 said:


> Being a SAHM makes for loooooooooooooooooooooong ass days...OMG...I get so sick and tired of being told "but your job is easy you get to stay at home all day"...blah blah blah....And I get even more sick of people taking NO sympathy for any complaints I might have....Ok, I know I stay home but I have a right to complain about it! But all I hear is "Yea but that's your job!" Well no sh**! I know that! And God forbid I complain that my husband doesn't help around the house cause I get "He's not suppose to he works all day your suppose to take care of him!" OMG THAT MAKES ME WANNA SCREAM!!!! I wasn't always a SAHM...and I juggled the work around here AND at work....so I don't wanna hear that HE can't contribute....UUGH that's a SORE and SOUR topic with me....I mean he does help, he doesn't agree with them.....I just gotta learn to keep that stuff to myself......But man those kinds of people pi** me off!
> 
> I'm sorry for all the cussing...lol....it just comes out naturally...lol....And sorry for the ranting....but that really is a bad topic for me....

i could have written that myself. My sister that has no kids, thinks MY life is so dang easy, and she could do it better. I am like really. the one day she had to watch my dd when she was a baby, she could barely handle even a few hours. then now that they are toddlers, she is so rude, why dont you answer your phone. I am like bc I am feeding my kids, or cleaning, or whatnot. I am always doing something. heck even when I am online, I am doing something. I can relate!! Yeah I was a single mom for a time, and working and being a mom was super hard. so I think my husband should have to pitch in just as much as I do. maybe not as much, but at least help out.


----------



## pambolina21

Oh no! I hope it's nothing bad...and that maybe she just ran off with someone being rebellious....I'll say a prayer hun....keep us (me) updated!

I know I had a scare with my 2 kids over the weekend....I always told them if they play outside they have to follow the rules...and Rule #1 DON'T TALK TO STRANGERS!

Well...some guy in a truck stopped in front of the house where they were playing and asked them if they'd seen his dog...so they told him "No" (rule broken) and Rule #2 DON'T GO INTO ANYONES HOUSE OR GO WHERE YOUR NOT SUPPOSE TOO! This man asked them to walk down the street and look for his dog and that he'll drive around and come back....AND THEY DID!!!! (rule broken) I wanted to tear their rear ends up so bad ya'll OMG I lost my temper like you wouldn't believe! I may take a different approach to raising kids but I don't sugar coat anything that will put them in danger....and I had a long talk with them laying down all the bad things that could of happened to them if that man had the intentions of taking them or just one of them....they were scared shitless but I don't care.....you can't play games with the rules in today's society...you just can't...But that's how I do things with my kids....I'll sugar coat other things but when it comes to their safety I lay it down straight....give them a dose of reality....

End rant....again....LMAO....Sorry!!!!


----------



## pambolina21

9babiesgone said:


> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> Being a SAHM makes for loooooooooooooooooooooong ass days...OMG...I get so sick and tired of being told "but your job is easy you get to stay at home all day"...blah blah blah....And I get even more sick of people taking NO sympathy for any complaints I might have....Ok, I know I stay home but I have a right to complain about it! But all I hear is "Yea but that's your job!" Well no sh**! I know that! And God forbid I complain that my husband doesn't help around the house cause I get "He's not suppose to he works all day your suppose to take care of him!" OMG THAT MAKES ME WANNA SCREAM!!!! I wasn't always a SAHM...and I juggled the work around here AND at work....so I don't wanna hear that HE can't contribute....UUGH that's a SORE and SOUR topic with me....I mean he does help, he doesn't agree with them.....I just gotta learn to keep that stuff to myself......But man those kinds of people pi** me off!
> 
> I'm sorry for all the cussing...lol....it just comes out naturally...lol....And sorry for the ranting....but that really is a bad topic for me....
> 
> i could have written that myself. My sister that has no kids, thinks MY life is so dang easy, and she could do it better. I am like really. the one day she had to watch my dd when she was a baby, she could barely handle even a few hours. then now that they are toddlers, she is so rude, why dont you answer your phone. I am like bc I am feeding my kids, or cleaning, or whatnot. I am always doing something. heck even when I am online, I am doing something. I can relate!! Yeah I was a single mom for a time, and working and being a mom was super hard. so I think my husband should have to pitch in just as much as I do. maybe not as much, but at least help out.Click to expand...

Yea I don't ask him for much...maybe doing dishes or something...lol....but mostly just the "handy-man" stuff around here or car maintenance....but that's just normal stuff for him, he's an Electrical Designer/Electrical Maintenance Technician....so he's got ALOT of experience under his belt....he can fix and repair anything when it comes to the house and even the cars....it's awesome.....makes my heart swell to think how proud he makes me...lol.....:cloud9:

Anyway...I have alot to do today but I'm finding it hard to get motivated...lol....


----------



## 9babiesgone

my house is pretty clean but we have a very small house, went from an 4 bedroom house, to an 2 bedroom house!! I hope you get some motivation,if you want to. LOL

Yeah I only make him do small things, like take out the trash, do the dishes, or fix plumbing. stuff he is good at.

the rest I do. but we shouldnt feel bad for asking our husbands to help. It seems many of my family think I should feel bad, for even asking. really? you know?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Pam, not looking good as its completely out of character for her :( They tracked her phone to a forest 12 miles away from swindon so are combing the area for clues. 
I just think how many times before ds came along i'd leave clubs on my own and walk home not telling anyone i was going as i was too drunk - scary. Luckily i wouldn't do that any more.

I will be the same with my ds when he's old enough to understand hun, its sooo important.

:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh yeah i don't mind asking him to do 'man' jobs! just washing up/cooking/cleaning i try not to. He is pretty good at just doing things though so i can't complain :)

xx


----------



## pambolina21

I do everything around the house there are just some days where I feel like if I have to clean ONE MORE dirty dish I'm just gonna throw the whole sink load away...lol...I even painted about 90% of the house by myself....I just hate getting on ladders and since we have vaulted ceilings I made him do the tippy tops....lol...And I have a TON of project I wanna do to the house....so hopefully soon we can get started on my next one....remodeling the hallway bathroom...lol...We are currently replacing our ceiling fan in our room since the motor broke down a few months ago...so we are taking the ceiling fan from the living room and putting it in our room and we bought a whole new LIGHTED ceiling fan for the living room...it's gonna look awesome! I can't wait till it's finished....but we gotta go back to the hardware store and buy a new switch kit cause he's gonna have to wire a new switch in the house since the old fan didn't have lights on it and when the house was built they didn't put that kind of wiring in....sooo.....the project is delayed till hopefully just tonight!!! FX! 

I hate seeing unfinished projects but so long as it gets done I guess I can't complain to much....lol....

Does a temp drop usually mean AF is coming? Can someone look at my chart pleeease?


----------



## deafgal01

Pam it is a good indicator of AF coming to visit when you see a drop like that (especially below the cover line)... Boo, but you're not out til you see AF so maybe it'll go back up.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope it isnt pam!!! :dust:


how are you deafgal?


----------



## KendraNoell

I know its still really early to test but I am a POAS addict. :D


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope it isnt pam!!! :dust:


how are you deafgal?


----------



## deafgal01

Oh I'm alright- the sinus allergies are still whopping my ass... :haha: I'll get over them sooner or later... Just biding my time til I can kick the allergies... I've gotten a positive on the opk last nite and this morning so we'll see if it's still dark tonight.

How are you doing 9babies?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Iam ok


----------



## 9babiesgone

hope your allergies start to subside!!


----------



## pambolina21

Hey it's okay...I don't mind AF showing...it's actully got me excited...lol...makes me feel HUMAN knowing she'll come on her own....I don't want to pop pills the rest of my life to bring on what my body should be doing on it's own....well at least till menopause....lol....or at least till I have my next baby and while I'm on the operating table they can just take it ALL OUT...lol....I've had so many problems with my ovaries and such....I could care less to have them anymore, just give me one more baby first...lol...

But also my CBFM is coming soon (probably tomorrow evening) so I'd like AF to show around the same time so I can start off on the right foot PLUS I have my appt tomorrow and hopefully will walk away with Clomid so it would be good timing if she starts soon...if not I have plenty of Provera, just don't wanna have to do down that path...but I'll do what I have to to get pregnant!


----------



## deafgal01

9babies, even if the allergies don't subside anytime soon I'm ok with that... Just as long they don't get worse. There was only 2 times in the past 5 years where the allergies got me so sick that I had to see a dr on account of having funny breathing and pale look to get stronger meds to beat it. Now I'm taking allergy meds to help prevent that so it's all good. Plus I've heard weakened immune can help the egg to stick better so maybe that'll play to my luck this month. :shrug: I seriously doubt it's my month though but hoping...


----------



## 9babiesgone

I can understand that, pam, I didnt have a period once, and took provera, I had the worst period ever from that. HORrible!! so I hope you have yours naturally.

deafgal, well I hpe your allergies stay the same or get better, not worse!! I hope it is your month too, though so we can be preggo together. and hopefully we both will get our :bfp:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I can understand that, pam, I didnt have a period once, and took provera, I had the worst period ever from that. HORrible!! so I hope you have yours naturally.

deafgal, well I hpe your allergies stay the same or get better, not worse!! I hope it is your month too, though so we can be preggo together. and hopefully we both will get our :bfp:


----------



## pambolina21

A weakened immune? Really? I've never heard of that, you'd think it would be the opposite! LOL!

Well I hope your allergies don't get worse! I know how much they can suck...so far so good for me....but my kids are already being affected and I had to give my son a few treatments on his nebulizer cause it was making his asthma flare up...


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: That's one thing I heard... Dunno if it's true though.


----------



## 9babiesgone

sorry for my double post ladies. My internet is super slow. and I clicked too many times. : (


----------



## deafgal01

That'd be awesome 9babies if we got our bfp this cycle!


----------



## 9babiesgone

It would be!!I am praying it will!


----------



## pambolina21

I hope ya'll do! It would be awesome to see BFP's in here!!!
I hope we ALL get our BFP's soon....I wanna start shopping! LOL!
So what baby names are ya'll considering?


----------



## deafgal01

Pam, I hadn't thought that far ahead. a few years ago I wanted to use names from our grandparents for our kids. Now I think that'll probably change but we'd still use the first name of grandparents to use for a middle name for our kids perhaps. I really don't know what names we would settle on for our babies...


----------



## pambolina21

I did that with my youngest....her middle name is Shelby, after my grandma, she passed away a year ago....I'll never forget the day I told her I was naming Meghan after her.....and now that she's passed Meghan actually wears a pair of her earrings....these cute little blue crystal ones....

My oldest was gonna be Gracie but one night I had a dream....a very weird dream.....it was nothing but pitch black....I couldn't see anything, hear anything, smell anything....nothing...just a black void...then all of a sudden I hear this voice say "Hannah" and a second later, I woke up....I had never heard of that name prior to the dream....but when I woke up I knew that's what I had to name her....

I'm stuck on a boys name but if I have another little girl I'm screwed cause I really can't find one that sticks with me.....I have a few I like but nothing that clings to me...lol...

Off topic....I have said something wrong to anyone? I mean....I feel like my posts are just being "put up with" and other than that just ignored....I dunno....maybe it's just me....but if I did offend anyone I am truely sorry I had no intentions of it.....:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: your posts are fine with me, i don't have any problems with them? Obviously not or I'd not be commenting to ya a lot... :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I can not give my names out , bc they are sacred till the baby is born. I just hope I have use to put them to , soon!!
I might break this rule, if I get pregnant this round.

LOL


----------



## 9babiesgone

and pam I have no problem with you whatsoever, I try to respond to you. I hope I do a good job. I think you are awesome.


----------



## pambolina21

Like I said...it's probably just me....lol....Sorry ladies....I seem a bit sensitive today...It better be AF too....I can be a real bisnitch when I'm on AF....

I think you are all awesome....thanks for being apart of my thread...Don't know what I would do without ya'll!!!!! I won't bring up anything like that again!

9...you WILL have a cute little chubby cheeked baby to call the name you hold so dear....It will happen hun! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am testing on friday!! I am so so nervous, I was going to test tomorrow, but my dh, convinced me to wait till friday, bc he is worried we will get another very very faint. and he wanst something definite.


----------



## pambolina21

I bet you are sweetie...I understand! :hugs:
I'm so excited for you! And I'm getting nervous for you! LOL! Post pics regardless of results!!!!!! FX hun!


----------



## pambolina21

Where's Laura!?

Hey girl we're missing you in here!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I will post results, either way. just hope they are good news!! :dust: for all of us!!!


----------



## pambolina21

Me to hun! I'll keep praying sweetie! Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## 9babiesgone

a ton, nauseous, crabby, back pain, exhaustion, a lot of gas, bloating, twinges


----------



## pambolina21

wow....that sounds really promising hun! I'm really praying for you!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I couldn't help myself- took another FRER. BFN. This crap is expensive. Can't wait to get my IC's!


----------



## pambolina21

I never knew the internet sold pregnancy tests till I came onto this website...LOL....but just in case I still buy FRER's.....I'm sorry your still getting BFN's...but your not out yet!!!!! FX hun!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh Pam nobody thinks that, well i certainly don't :) we all in it together :hugs:

I don't get to come on here as much as i'd like, bloody fil is always here at mo working so i feel guilty if i'm doing things. Can't wait for it all to be finished and maybe have a bit more sleep! He arrived at 6.45 this morning, grrr!

Nothing to report for me, apart from really just don't feel like i've got pregnant this mth. Can't explain it really, just a sort of empty feeling?? :wacko: so where as normally i take things a bit more easy in the 2ww i was bouncing on bouncy castles at soft play yesterday and i'm still enjoying normal tea etc..

xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning ladies, ohhhhh pam dont feellike that, i love your posts! They fab and i so wish i was flying into houston then i could come and meet you! Thatwould be sooo lovely! Shame i wasnt staying a few days then id get an internal flight n come to texas!!! Would love to visit!! How are you today? Did af show?? I was sooo crabby this month with mine...got right on dh's nerves! Lol! As for babynames i only ever thought of a boys name. Sebastien, so each time i got pg we said ohhh i wonder if this is sebastien, then they both ended in mc's so we decided we gona chose new name for boy now, just havent got a clue for a girl.....??xx

Good luck testing 9, not long now! Am sooo excited for ya xxx

Hey nat, u almost at ov stage!!! Yaaaay!! Have u been opk'ing n getting plenty of bd'ing in??? Good luck xxx

Rach - i feel like u every month, u never know this could be the one for you though!! I really hope it is!!! xxx

Sorry for your BFN kendra, keep testing tho!! xxx

Yes, Where is Laura??????????? We miss you, come back!!!:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

baby- I've been getting at least one bd a day in lately... gonna take a break tonight I think and then do it once more tomorrow. It was a positive opk all day yesterday (after the first one I got Sunday night). I'm guessing today it'll be more faint if it's not a positive anymore after this morning. Should ovulate in the next few days- probably tomorrow if nothing tonight... I doubt it's my month but I'm trying to be positive about it- at least I got in some great love making sessions... It actually was fun and felt good for a change.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh bless ya, thats exactly my plan for this month, have some nice lovemaking sessions and forget bout all this babymaking!! Im away with dh from mon-wed next week n think i ov on wed so gona have some nice non-distracted time together. Yes have a break today to power his :spermy: up!! Lol!! I think the more relaxed you are the more likely you are to fall pg so im gona adopt the same approach as you this month....xx. I think after your last positive opk you ov 12-36 hours so could be today if pos was yesterday?? Then the eggy is fertile for 48 hours i think so you should catch it in morning....good luck babe xx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Claire - i hope i am wrong.
Im going to test on mother's day i've decided - its half way between my shortest cycle and longest and may be lucky i don't know?!! 

I haven't chosen any baby names but i like traditional boys names and sweet girls names. :) Would love to have a girl but would be very happy with another boy :)

:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh fab testing on mothers day! What a lovely idea!! Oh i hope it brings you luck!! Are you 2dpo today?? xx


----------



## deafgal01

baby- yeah it's best to take the relaxed approach.. I just realized that while I was still obsessing over babies on bnb, I actually didn't think about that while I was bd with DH. For a change it was just him and me... Fingers crossed that this is our month!


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all.....:flower:
Well thought AF was on her way out but not yet so I thnk another 6-7day AF like last month..:dohh: It very light now tho...
Loads of luck for mother's day testing!!:happydance:
Jst waiting for my concive plus to arrive OH been asking about it :haha:
Hpe AF hurry's up OH is impatient!
Has your AF finished claire?? Wen do you go away? :hugs:
Iv thought of the name starla for a girl and mason for a boy... I like unusual name :haha: 
Not fussed but did have a nother reading and sed I have a boy in Dec 2011.. soooo lets see my last reading was wrong! :growlmad:
Is it normal for AF to be 6dayish....? 
:hugs::hugs: All! xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hiiiiii laura!!!!!! Yes af's can be diff time lengths, mine this month was v weird i was extra heavy and painful first 2 days with clots n loadsa ewcm (sorry tmi) think that explains my cramping beforehand and the last two days hardly nothing, havent even worn a liner, just odd tinged cm wen i wipe!! Our bodies are soooo strange! So im finished as off today, my babymed says to start opk'ing tmor but think i'll wait til sat....have put dh on bd strike...im working now til we go away monday so he aint gettin it!!! Lol!!! His spermys shud be nice n plentiful by then!! Lol!! xx

What is conceive plus??? I love those names, i know a little girl called starla and she is soooooo cute!!! My dh likes Petal or Poppy for a girl, im not too sure though....he likes flowery girls names :wacko:


----------



## laura_2010

Yay luv the name poppy and petal!!! :happydance: Iv booked into doc's today as im worrying.... again:dohh: Just wanna be sure im ovulating lol... Af here is the same not enough to be waering anything jsut wen wiping..:dohh:
And only this month and last month were my cycles 7days ish...
I had lots of clot first 2days and ewcm as well werid.... :wacko:
Hehe I sed that to OH wait untill its time lol... I might let him have it wen AF gone but then save them untill ovuation :haha:
Im n docs at 2.50 so will post and see what they say... shud have blood test or sumert I think...
Hugs and speak later xxx :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm 3 or 4dpo Claire :)

GL Laura, let us know how it goes :hugs:
xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Good luck laura let us know how u get on....xx speak tmorrow girls as off to work...big hugs to all:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

baby- conceive plus is a lot like preseed lubricant. It doesn't come with an applicator though and you put it on pretty much the same way you would use the cheap lubricant you find in stores (either rub it on OH's dick or put some in with your fingers).


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hmmmmm....sounds interesting!!! Dont think my dh would be into it tho! Lol! :wacko:


----------



## 9babiesgone

babyhopes2011 said:


> Morning ladies, ohhhhh pam dont feellike that, i love your posts! They fab and i so wish i was flying into houston then i could come and meet you! Thatwould be sooo lovely! Shame i wasnt staying a few days then id get an internal flight n come to texas!!! Would love to visit!! How are you today? Did af show?? I was sooo crabby this month with mine...got right on dh's nerves! Lol! As for babynames i only ever thought of a boys name. Sebastien, so each time i got pg we said ohhh i wonder if this is sebastien, then they both ended in mc's so we decided we gona chose new name for boy now, just havent got a clue for a girl.....??xx
> 
> Good luck testing 9, not long now! Am sooo excited for ya xxx
> 
> Hey nat, u almost at ov stage!!! Yaaaay!! Have u been opk'ing n getting plenty of bd'ing in??? Good luck xxx
> 
> Rach - i feel like u every month, u never know this could be the one for you though!! I really hope it is!!! xxx
> 
> Sorry for your BFN kendra, keep testing tho!! xxx
> 
> Yes, Where is Laura??????????? We miss you, come back!!!:hugs:

thanks!!! I am so nervous!


:dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## pambolina21

So my visit with the doc went well....No Clomid though....She wants to up my Metformin to 1000mg and if I don't start my period by the 1st of April she wants me to start my Provera (using OPK's throughout this time period) and if I don't ovulate then we will go from there....I think she'll prescribe me Clomid after that....she just wants to see what my body will do in the next 6 weeks on the upped dosage of Metformin....I got my CBFM today so I'm excited...now I just gotta wait for AF to show....PLEASE HURRY!!!!

So how are you ladies doing?!


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: I"m doing good Pam... I'm hoping this is my month! How's you?


----------



## Summons619

Just thought id pop in and say Hiya how's everyone doing im finally in my 2ww and im excited i have lots of ic's and plan on testing everyday til i see my bfp crazy i know right POAS ADDICT lol :)


----------



## pambolina21

Doing good girl....just waiting for AF to start...lol...IF she'll start....I sure hope so...I'm feeling alot of pressure so I'm REEEEALLY hoping I wake up with her on my door step...lol...

HEY STEPH!!!!!!! Pop in as much as you want girl....consider this your thread!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm so tired of seeing BFN's... and having this last one be a digi it was like a slap in the face HEY CRAZY LADY YOU AREN'T FREAKIN PREGNANT! Ugh. :(


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra :hugs: It sucks to get those bfn.


----------



## pambolina21

I'm sorry Kendra....But like they say....You aint out till the witch shows!!!!! I'll pray for you hun and I hope you get your BFP sooner than later....FX!!!!

:hug:


----------



## laura_2010

Morning....:thumbup:
Yes keep testing untill AF shows lots of luck!:thumbup:
Well as for me woke up this morn and still bleed... just wen wiping not falling out of me, did BD with OH tho last night as I though I had totaly finshed..:dohh: Nothing after BDing tho but this morn there was some!!! :cry: Im sooo upset about it Iv made a thread but ppl seem to think it's normal but Im not sure... but I got the blood test 1st April so il wait and see, I supose if it was heavy I should worry lil more... :shrug: 
Doc's sed to me yesterday I should try for 2 mre months if the bloods come bk okies ( he was so sure I was ovulating) if not they will sort somthing else out... so I glad I wnt....:thumbup:
Hpe ur alll okies x :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls!!! 

Pam so glad you have bern to docs and they sorting you out....lets just hope af arrives soon so that you can crack on with things....can u feel her??? How is texas?? Wot is the weather doing over there at mo? I bet your summers are red hot!!!! Ohhhhh how lovely!! Did you get your new fan installed?? xx

Laura how did docs go??? I stll had a bit of brown af cm yesterday so my af was arnd 5 days this month...normally 4 so i think it can defo vary xx

Kendra sorry bt your BFN you not out til af shows and some ladies dont get bfp til after af late!!! Good luck xxx

Sooooo we have Steph (is that Summons?) Rachel, Natalie, kendra and 9 in the TWW right now!!! Ohhhh how exciting, we must get a BFP from at least one if not all of ya's!!!!! The me laura and pam will follow with ours!!! Whoop 
whoop!!! xxx

Good luck TWW girlies xxxxxxxx:hugs: keep updating with symptoms xxx

Well im having off out with my mam today for lunch n a swim then earlynight as on awful early shift tomorrow....yuk! :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:happydance: TWW sucks but hey I'm gonna party this time around... With a chant! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: and :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :wohoo: bring it on this time around! For all the ladies ttc this cycle!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Loving the chant!!!!!! Yeeeaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!! Bring on the :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: !!!!

Good luck all you lovely girlies lotsa babydust to you alllllllllllllll! Whoop whoop! Whahhhhhhoooooeeeeeyyyyyy! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey laura, oh nightmare you still bleeding shud taper off today though i would have thought??? Glad docs looking into it though, puts ya mind at ease a little xxx am sure all will be fine xxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi everyone!

Hope your all ok? I'm busy busy again today, boring cleaning boo... plus fil got here at 6.bloody 15 this morning grrr i'm sooo annoyed but can't really say anything as he's doing all the work for free. Hope it won't be much longer. 

Sorry about your bfn kendra :hugs: still time though :)

speak later xxx


----------



## pambolina21

babyhopes2011 said:


> Morning girls!!!
> 
> Pam so glad you have bern to docs and they sorting you out....lets just hope af arrives soon so that you can crack on with things....can u feel her??? How is texas?? Wot is the weather doing over there at mo? I bet your summers are red hot!!!! Ohhhhh how lovely!! Did you get your new fan installed?? xx
> 
> Laura how did docs go??? I stll had a bit of brown af cm yesterday so my af was arnd 5 days this month...normally 4 so i think it can defo vary xx
> 
> Kendra sorry bt your BFN you not out til af shows and some ladies dont get bfp til after af late!!! Good luck xxx
> 
> Sooooo we have Steph (is that Summons?) Rachel, Natalie, kendra and 9 in the TWW right now!!! Ohhhh how exciting, we must get a BFP from at least one if not all of ya's!!!!! The me laura and pam will follow with ours!!! Whoop
> whoop!!! xxx
> 
> Good luck TWW girlies xxxxxxxx:hugs: keep updating with symptoms xxx
> 
> Well im having off out with my mam today for lunch n a swim then earlynight as on awful early shift tomorrow....yuk! :hugs:

There are times when I think I feel her coming along but have yet to witness the proof of it....just been really dry lately and having alot of lower abdomenal pressure.....I hope she hurries up!!!!

We haven't gotten the fan up yet...sucks too...I'm already getting tired of seeing fan parts everywhere and a 6ft ladder in our bedroom...lol...I'll probably have to wait till this weekend....

Texas is okay I guess...lol....alot of bugs this time of year...and I hate bugs so I tend to stay indoors....the weather in Texas is never consistant...and right now it's pretty hot when it's suppose to be cooler! I can only imagine what this summer will bring...but I do know that Texas summers are NEVER lovely...lol...oh lord our electricity bill is going to be through the roof!!!! I always keep my house cold (70 degrees)


----------



## Summons619

Thanks pam guess ill be moving on over here :) Ugh feels like im getting sick again nose is stuffy as heck hoping it just a morning thing :)
How is every one feeling today?
@ Pam im not even looking forward to summer at all lol Im never gonna leave the house if i dont have to lol!!! I'm hoping that i can take my trip home to San Diego to visit my family it so lonely out here!!!!


----------



## pambolina21

I know how you feel...I hate Texas weather!!! UGH! I've been a little stuffy nosed and sneezing, so is Meghan, and Hannah's been fighting a cough....it's gotta be the weather and all the pollen and such in the air....Allergy season is in full swing!

With all your family in San Diego..what brought ya'll to Texas?

OMG I am so ready for bed already...lol....I can't stop yawning!

You know....this whole being obese and TTC is starting to upset me....I just can't stand the fact that I feel like I don't have a right to be pregnant cause I am overweight...the doc told me that because of my weight if I become pregnant she doesn't want me to gain more than 10 pounds....OH JOY! But seriously, what's she gonna do if I do gain more weight than 10 pounds? It's not like she can take my pregnancy away, or my baby away like taking a toy from a defiant kid....lol....Don't get me wrong I'll do everything in my power to not add to the weight gain but I always blow up with my kids....I was 145 pounds with my oldest and I gained 150 pounds while pregnant with her!!!!! Then with my youngest I gained 60 pounds.....I can't help that! Woman in my family just BLOW UP when were pregnant! My sister was 105 pounds when she became pregnant and by the time she had my nephew she was almost 200 pounds!!! I'm serious when I say WE CAN'T HELP IT! She's already told me that if I become pregnant she's gonna be very hard on me when it comes to weight, great, the last thing I need while pregnant....STRESS! Just gonna have to find a way to maintain the weight all the while growing a baby......I know I should lose weight before getting pregnant but I know how long that can take and I don't wanna wait anymore....I'm sick of waiting...lol.....

Sorry for the out of no where rant!


----------



## Summons619

My husband was in the Navy when I met him he was stationed in San Diego and we got married a year later he is from Texas and this is where all his family lives at it sucks but my sis moved down
here now so im ok a little but she's just as home sick as me so idk how long she will stay but im enjoying her for now When he went reserve he choose to move home I like it but its pretty slow and boring lol. As far as the wethervits pretty unpredictable lol now its strom season lets prepare for some
nasty wether I hate thunder and tornadoes im not looking forward to it at all. I think you will be ok this time around hopefully u wont gain to muc wieght I usually gain about 35 pounds during my pregnancy plus I walk alot when I pregnant too lol.


----------



## Summons619

Lol sorry for the typo hubby being a computer hog again so im on my phone.


----------



## pambolina21

I know all to well what's it's like being a Navy Wife.....I was one for 5 years before we divorced.....

It's great that your sis lives here....but I understand missing family....there are times I wish my family didn't live close but I honestly wouldn't have it any other way....lol...

I sure hope I don't gain alot of weight....I don't need a nagging doctor on my hands...lol...

I think my baby girl is getting sick......ahhhhh I'm gonna hate this....will probably get her a doc appt soon....I think she's got drainage cause her little nose is running but she's starting to cough

OMG I LOVE storm weather....oh man I have always wanted to chase tornadoes....lol....I can't wait for Hurricane season!


----------



## Flowerbaby

hey ladies, ohhh pam dont listen to your doc regarding weight too much, just concentrate on getting pg first!!! Doctors always put a dampner on things!! im not sure how much weight i will put on but i know girls that have put 4 stone on think thats about 56 pounds !! reckon i will put on about 30ish or soooo, who knows, i dont care i just cant wait to be pg and eat what the heck i want!!! lol :wacko:

well i had a reading today from a psychic who told me my conception date is gona be May 2011 and that im gona have a boy! I will then conceive again in october 2013 but no sex was named.....interesting as i had one a few months ago and they said i would conceive in october 2011 and it would be a boy....so sounds promising that i might have a boy then and also the month october mentioned in both readings??!!! hmmmm??? :thumbup: what was also so very strange was she said that i was redecorating at min which i am, my hallway, and said i should go for something new.....well my house is all creams and browns n dh said cant we have a different colour, i said no as we need to keep same, soooo after reading my reading i decided okay i will try a new colour, so i have gone for a terrocota (ish) colour....not that much different but its a new colour in the house!:happydance:

Ohhh the bugs are starting to hit the uk at mo aswell, well in yorkshire anyway, they sticking to my washing, my car and my dog, and they all look like the attached to each other and bd,ing! are they trying to tell me something !!! :haha:

Hope you all well girlies.....summons a cold can be an early pg symptom! Fingers crossed xxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Another BFN with FMU this morning. Not giving up though, just depressing. I need to order some of the OPKs from the same person I am getting my IC's through. So I can really start trying harder to get a dang BFP!


----------



## Summons619

Ahw hope Meghan feels better soon I hate when Savannah gets sick its always bad thats why im not looking forward to this storm weather.
Just woke up from a morning nap I feel so drained very lazy to glad my girls have a day off no games to go to this is gonna be a busy end of the wk for me tho My 8 yr old has her first softball game on Thursday so exciting and then both my girls have games on sat 9am softball 12:30 softball she has two games poor girl gonna be worn out then my 5 yr olds soccer game at 3:30 so im tryna prepare myself for a busy wk end lol.
I hate hate hate storm weather it's absolutely terrifying lol hubby calls me a big baby lol but i dont play around lol.Its gonna be a lazy day for me!!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohh noo kendra, sorry bout BFN, keep testing and dont give up hope yet...opk's are quite fun....this is my second month opk'ing so gonna see how it goes...ive got 30 and am gona start on saturday, think i will ov tues/wed so will see how they work this month xx Good luck though with testing. Hopefully you wont need any opk's!!!:hugs:

Ohh i love stormy weather!!! I soooo love the sun, but nothing nicer than being holed up with ya dh n doggy in a bad storm with a nice bottle of wine and the fire roaring!!! LOL, probs be different if i had a child running riot though !! Hee hee, but i would still love it!!!:happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

babyhopes2011 said:


> hey ladies, ohhh pam dont listen to your doc regarding weight too much, just concentrate on getting pg first!!! Doctors always put a dampner on things!! im not sure how much weight i will put on but i know girls that have put 4 stone on think thats about 56 pounds !! reckon i will put on about 30ish or soooo, who knows, i dont care i just cant wait to be pg and eat what the heck i want!!! lol :wacko:
> 
> well i had a reading today from a psychic who told me my conception date is gona be May 2011 and that im gona have a boy! I will then conceive again in october 2013 but no sex was named.....interesting as i had one a few months ago and they said i would conceive in october 2011 and it would be a boy....so sounds promising that i might have a boy then and also the month october mentioned in both readings??!!! hmmmm??? :thumbup: what was also so very strange was she said that i was redecorating at min which i am, my hallway, and said i should go for something new.....well my house is all creams and browns n dh said cant we have a different colour, i said no as we need to keep same, soooo after reading my reading i decided okay i will try a new colour, so i have gone for a terrocota (ish) colour....not that much different but its a new colour in the house!:happydance:
> 
> Ohhh the bugs are starting to hit the uk at mo aswell, well in yorkshire anyway, they sticking to my washing, my car and my dog, and they all look like the attached to each other and bd,ing! are they trying to tell me something !!! :haha:
> 
> Hope you all well girlies.....summons a cold can be an early pg symptom! Fingers crossed xxxxxxx :hugs:

I've had alot of readings and 2 woman have said BFP in June with a boy....FX! FX! I can wait that long and I want a boy so damn bad! LOL!

Yea the mosquito hawks are all attaching to each other and mating....stupid bugs......UUGH I hate when they manage to get into the house....and for 2 days in a row we have had a frog on our door....BLAH! 

terrocatta is a great color! I wanted that in the bedroom but my husband won't let me...LOL....His ex wife is a hard core Elton John fan and when they were married she has turned the dining room into a SHRINE for EJ...she had pictures everywhere of him and she even painted the dining room and living room this nasty ass pepto pink like color cause apparently that's his favorite color or something...so now I can't use any colors that bright...lol....I don't blame the man....when I moved into this house with him I saw how she treated it and OMG I had alot of work ahead of me....and not to gloat but this house looks awesome now that I have re-painted and redecorated....It looks so good compared to what it used too and I have had so many people compliment me on how I have turned this house into a home! Makes me tear up when I think about it.....


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ha ha ha ha ha i couldnt think of anything worse than a room turned into a shrine to Elton bloody John! UCK!](*,) WHAT A NUTTER!!! ha ha! You must have had your work cut out pam when you moved in. Well done you for turning it around and making it a homely home.....:thumbup:

We had a lady who used to live in our house before us who was an alcoholic and when we pulled up the carpet where she used to sit in her chair there was a huge ring of wet foisty damp where she would pee herself and spill her drinks....ohhhh it was disgusting!!! we have gutted our house from top to bottom and it is like our palace now, just the hallway to finish and i have a room ready to make into a nursery when the time comes, cant wait!!!:baby:


----------



## 9babiesgone

wow pam!! You are an amazing wife. and dont worry about the doctors my mom was overweight when she had me, and she didnt gain a ton of weight, and I was a small baby. Dont let them freak you out about stuff like that. 

You are perfectly fine the way you are. 

: )

I am just waiting it out. 2 days and counting


----------



## pambolina21

AWWW thanks ya'll....I am very proud of the hard work that's been put into the house....

I'm getting so anxious for you to test!!! Are you still feeling alot of symptoms? Do you feel like you could be preggo?

That's just gross about the peeing and drinking...ugh...can only imagine what it really looked like in person!

Still no sign of AF....and it's starting to get aggrivating....


----------



## deafgal01

I love storms- especially in summertime.

Pam- I wouldn't worry about what the dr says. It's also rude for people to pick on you about the weight too. You're hard enough on yourself.

Wish I could afford to remodel the whole house. I want wood floors. I want new furnitures too! I guess I will do it a little at a time... At least it's all painted so it's got tons of colors and I love it.


----------



## pambolina21

Oh we def have to do alittle at a time...lol....I wish now I had taken before and after pictures...lol....I DESPERATELY want new furniture....maybe if we are lucky we can do it with our income tax return...lol.....


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina21 said:


> AWWW thanks ya'll....I am very proud of the hard work that's been put into the house....
> 
> I'm getting so anxious for you to test!!! Are you still feeling alot of symptoms? Do you feel like you could be preggo?
> 
> That's just gross about the peeing and drinking...ugh...can only imagine what it really looked like in person!
> 
> Still no sign of AF....and it's starting to get aggrivating....

I am a feeling a ton of symptoms, gas, twinges, exhastion, back pain, nausea, craving ice badly, and bloating.
I think I might be, but i dont want to get my hopes up to have them dashed. so just trying to be patient.

I wish your af would just come, so you can start this journey again. praying your af comes soon!


----------



## pambolina21

Wow that really sounds to promising!!! UUGHH TEST ALREADY! LOL! NO no don't....I just had to get that out there....lol

I hope she shows up soon too! I'm getting so impatient!!!! LOL!!

Can you believe the mess in the Gallery O Tests......geez!

Does anyone know why I could show signs of ovulation and of AF coming but NO AF yet?


----------



## deafgal01

Wish I knew, Pam. :shrug: I hope it's a bfp though!


----------



## laura_2010

Hi girls, I'm n bed .... bas cold, so will catch up proppa 2mro, as im in mob not Gud for writing lol, gud reading claire! Can i ask were u get readings frm? Iv had 2 by email, bfp Feb....nope then another bfp Dec so hummmm. Catch up 2mro Xxxxx


----------



## pambolina21

Well I know I won't be getting a BFP for awhile...a couple months at least....it's okay...I'm learning to deal with it!

I got my Fertile Focus Ovulation Miscroscope in today....lol...
Here's my NON fertile saliva test....No ferning!
 



Attached Files:







salivatest.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina21 said:


> Wow that really sounds to promising!!! UUGHH TEST ALREADY! LOL! NO no don't....I just had to get that out there....lol
> 
> I hope she shows up soon too! I'm getting so impatient!!!! LOL!!
> 
> Can you believe the mess in the Gallery O Tests......geez!
> 
> Does anyone know why I could show signs of ovulation and of AF coming but NO AF yet?

I have no idea!! wish I knew. :hugs:


I wish I could test, but with my daughter I didnt get a positive till 8 weeks, so I am scared ot test this early.


----------



## pambolina21

Oh I know sweetie...lol...and I would never pressure you....that was just my anxiety on your behave....bursting a little at the seams...lol...


----------



## 9babiesgone

lol I am just as anxious trust me!! It is a good thing I am all out of pregnancy tests, or I would be peeing on everything. tomorrow i buy some for friday.


----------



## deafgal01

I still have my pregnancy tests. :rofl: I think there's 3 in the box or something of the sort... They're new too (I bought them last Dec.) Hopefully I can use them this cycle... :-= Eggy- catch that :spermy: so that I can get my :bfp: for these girls' sake and mine...


----------



## 9babiesgone

yes I hope you use them too!!! and get a big noticable :bfp:


----------



## deafgal01

:-= Here's to hoping... I got like 12 days to find out...


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah hopefully it will go by fast. :dust:


----------



## deafgal01

Oh it will... I got spring break next week... :dohh: I am so screwed. I need to find ways to keep myself busy during the break. :rofl:


----------



## 9babiesgone

lol!!! find a new hobby!!! I am too busy, wish I could slow down for just one day. 

tis crazy in my house. too bad you live so far away, we could help each other out. LOL
at least online we can!!


----------



## deafgal01

Yeah, tsk I need to move closer to you but then I'd not be able to work... Hmmm which is better for me?

I guess I need a new hobby... I hope it's not gonna be as cold as they predict (40s for spring break-c'mon)... I need 50s or higher for garden weather...


----------



## 9babiesgone

OH my!!! I dont know, my son is fighting his nap right now, and driving me crazy!!!

and my daughter is being a super angel!! LOL


----------



## deafgal01

I could come over and help babysit your kids... :-= Oh I know my new hobby- create a new theme song for us bnb ladies...


----------



## 9babiesgone

you should!!! hehehe


I would love an babysitter, me and my dh rarely ever get an date night.


----------



## deafgal01

You need a date night, 9babies... Everyone does! Not just one date night... a weekly one!


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah right. my family lives an hour and half away and his fmily is always busy. It is so annoying. 

but what can you do?? we get one maybe once a year.


----------



## deafgal01

9babies- :hugs: Idk what I can do. Wish I was closer so I could help with that. Heck, when I get my baby, we can take turns babysitting- like I'll take your kids one night, and you take my :baby: one night. Hey we can dream...


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah that would be great!!! I love babies, mine are growing up so dang fast.

just one more for me and then I am done. this is my husband's and I's first* if* I get an :bfp:


----------



## deafgal01

I hope you get your :bfp: SOON!!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!!! I am rooting for you too!!! :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: :dust: to both of us and all the ladies out there!


----------



## 9babiesgone

: ) :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Until then I've got two adorable pets to love... It'd be nice to add a :baby: to the mix though...


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah that would be awesome, what kind of pets do you have?


----------



## deafgal01

A mixed breed of a dog (jack russell with rat terrier) and a short domestic hair cat... I got pics of them on my journal right now that I posted just two posts ago in there.


----------



## 9babiesgone

nice!!! so cute, I just looked at them. adorable!!!

such cutie furbabies.


----------



## deafgal01

Yep, I'm proud of them... I've had Hope ever since she was a pup (about 2 months old or so) and Cleo's been with us since she's been old enough to leave her mom... DH loves the cat more than he loves the dog but that's ok... I get to love both of them... (well make that three if I include DH in the mix).


----------



## pambolina21

I'd offer to babysit but I don't think I could afford the travel...LOL! Hubby and I never get a date night either....it get's tough! I mean I can find a babysitter but he works so much and almost everyday it's hard to go on a date when he's so damn tired and has to work the next day....I'd settle for a nap though...LOL....I need to put my baby girl in a Mother's Day Out program twice a week or something so she can interact with other kids her age....but everytime I call they are filled up!

I hope we ALL get our bfp's soon!!! I have a long road ahead of me but I know I'll get there.....I'll be praying for you ladies!


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp::dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp::dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp::dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

Let us get our bfp soon!!!! Then we can move on to be bump buddies!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks pam!! I can not wait to be a bump buddy with you.

I know I would just love to be able to nap. My son is napping right now,but my daughter isnt, so I am up. they have only certain programs out here, for childcare, to have a datenight adn they are always full!!! so I Know how you feel.

and deafgal, YOu should be, pets are such a blessing. : )


----------



## deafgal01

I know... I'm always entertained by their cuteness or their playful wrestling with each other... It's so fun to watch them be themselves. Hope has her moments where she's annoying and where she's cute...


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe I Miss having pets, we had to give ours away bc of the place we are living is not conducive to pets. : (


----------



## deafgal01

9babies- boo... That sucks... My landlord rocks- she is allergic to cats so she can't really come over to our house and stay or anything but she allows us to keep Cleo with us... :happydance: Maybe in the near future when you have a different home where they permit pets, you can have pets again?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I could. dont know what I would have yet again.


----------



## deafgal01

I spent way too much adopting Hope- :haha: but we got Cleo for free... Just had to buy the supplies she would need. If I was to adopt pets again, I would go the cheaper route- either find pets to good homes for free or use the animal shelter. Still worth it though. I don't think I would trade them for anything in the world..


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah all my previous pets were from the shelter. I mean I don tknow what kind I would get. I LIke everything. LOL


----------



## deafgal01

9babies- so you had a good experience with all the pets from the animal shelters? I've never tried that so I know that's something I'd do next time instead of spending too much on a dog.


----------



## pambolina21

I'd love to have a pet again...but right now it's just not working...we've tried and had to give them away because I was nearing the end of my pregnancy with Meghan and it was to much for me to take care of the dog and then we had to make the cats go outside cause they kept peeing on the baby's things....Which is something you should consider....I couldn't believe they pee'd on her stuff....I was ready to skin a cat...lol...


----------



## deafgal01

Pam :hugs: That's true. I don't know how Hope or Cleo will deal with a new addition to the family. Hopefully they won't mind the new addition and be cool with that change in our lives.


----------



## pambolina21

Hopefully! I think the whole peeing thing was their way of marking new territory cause there was ALOT of changes going on before she got here....and I don't think they liked it....but all animals are different....but cats are notorious for invading upon newness in "their" home......I had to chase her out of the basinette a ton of times till she eventually pee'd in it.....and out the door she went....lol.....now she's missing but my other cat sticks around and is now pregnant...AGAIN....


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: I think the worst we'll see is maybe Cleo peeing on our bed... Honestly she's not done anything else as bad. We figured she pees on the bed when she wants the litter box cleaned so DH has the duty of cleaning her litter box twice a week.

I might try to introduce the idea of having a new baby to the pets before I even bring a baby home (while preggers) to help them get used to the idea. Hope's always crated to the kitchen every night anyways so that's not gonna be difficult of an adjustment. We will probably shut the door to baby's room all the time when baby's sleeping alone in there or when we're not using it to prevent the animals from going in there much. I just hope Hope doesn't start going off barking every time the baby cries... That's my main concern right now along with her being able to allow people to grab her paws/tail accidentally.


----------



## pambolina21

Well I'm sure your fur babies will do fine....I'm sure you'll find a way to ease them into it....

It's getting late and I have to take both my girls to the doc tomorrow....So I'm gonna hit the sack....Nighty Night!


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: Night Pam!


----------



## KendraNoell

I love my furbabies. I have two cats, both long hair, one is orange and the other is tabby. The big guy is 15 or so pounds and its all hair!


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra I hope you can post a pic of your fur babies... I would love to see how they look.


----------



## pambolina21

Good Morning ladies!

How are we doing? I'm so freakin tired this morning it's not even funny....but the only way I could get the girls into the doc's office at the same time was to schedule an early appt.....uuuugh....

Anyway....still no sign of AF...it's like I can feel her but she's not showing her face....OH NO it's the PHANTOM AF!!! :hissy:

I didn't even temp this morning but I know it would of been low...plus...I think I snored last night....lol....I woke up with a really dry and sore throat...I don't normally snore but it happens...lol....Now my husband know's what I go through every night...hahaha


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Girls,

Well i've just had something that's NEVER happened to me before! a spot of blood on toilet paper - literally just like a full stop size but still very unusual for me. I'm 6dpo today. Not going to read too much into it but gave me a glimmer of hope :)

Still pretty somber here in swindon, as the girl is still missing. 5 days now but they have just arrested someone so might be some good news :) by the end of day or maybe not :(

Hope you can start using your cbfm soon Pam - the 1st time is very exciting when you keep wondering when the egg pic will arrive! :hugs:

Any news from anyone else?

xxx


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- I'm good over here... Trying to decide if my allergies is gonna come back or if I'm starting a cold...

Nope, no news 30mummy...


----------



## pambolina21

FX Mummy! I hope it's a sign of IB!!!!

I'm sorry to hear about the girl....I will pray harder for good news!!!

Deaf...I hope it's just allergies! I know my allergies are flaring up too....

I had to take the girls to the doc this morning and Meghan (my baby girl) is doing fine, just gotta give her some Zyrtec for her allergies and Hannah's got a bit of pneumonia but since she doesn't have a fever there's no need for her to miss school...so she's got an antibiotic that I will pick up later from the pharmacy....both my girls have eczema too so the doc put in a prescription for a steriod cream to help clear up the affected areas....Other than that....they are doing great! LOL! Hannah decided to go back to school and Meghan is napping! So I'm enjoying a quick breakfast/lunch and watching my SYFY channel...lol....


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Pam, i hope so too :) :) :)

Glad your girls are on the mend with their medication, horrible when they are poorly.

Just got back from taking ds swimming - which is always fun now going to go outside and enjoy the sunshine :)

xxx


----------



## pambolina21

has anyone ever taken Maca?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Y eah my pets were great from the shelter. I think next time, I am getting an bunny rabbit. I Love those. and they are so much more easy to introduce to new babies.
cats and dogs get super jealous adn take a little longe,r and I Just love rabbits so much.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I took maca, with my son, it was great stuff!!! I am taking it again!!

love it


----------



## pambolina21

I've read up on it but I tend to get more out of people's experiences....what does it do for you?


----------



## 9babiesgone

It made me a lot more horny!! and my husband too. It made me not get a cold for over 4 months while I was on it. and I just started taking it again in february!!

LOve this stuff.


----------



## asibling4gi04

whats maca


----------



## pambolina21

Wow...lol...maybe I should take it....I don't know if my husband will but I guess it's working asking....How do you know how much to take.....but I also heard you can't take it while on Clomid and if I start that in April I guess there's no point in even getting it!


----------



## 9babiesgone

well if you dont get the clomid you can try it!! I only take like 200 mg powder and mix it with a drink and drink it!! I have trouble swallowing big pills so that is why I use the powder.


----------



## asibling4gi04

9babies does someone in your am have autism? My 6 year old daughter is Autistic!


----------



## 9babiesgone

my 3 year old daughter has autism, aspergers to be exact!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

oh wow. are they not the greatest kids though!?!?


----------



## 9babiesgone

She is so dang intelligent, it blows my mind sometimes the things she picks up on, that other kids do not . they are a blessing, the really hard thing is her meltdowns, which Ihave managed ot keep under control now, that I found out what was causing her so much anxiety.


----------



## asibling4gi04

is she verbal?? Mine is not but has very few meltdowns though..we are blessed!


----------



## 9babiesgone

she is very verbal!! I dont know if you know this or nt, but aspergers are not delayed, or anything, just they think of the world differently than most, and are very socially awkward. She has normal verbal skills, just has many autistic ticks. I hope that explains it well enough.
what type of autism does yours have??


----------



## 30mummyof1

Doesn't look good Pam, the guy they have arrested has admitted to having 2 bodies on his property and they believe one to be the girl who went missing. So sad a girl with loads of friends and very close family just about to move in with her bf. :( :(

Then to top it off we thoughT ds had escaped out the front door, we were running up the st trying to find him and then all along he was just in the back garden but he had closed the door after him. So scary as we were just watching the news regarding the above as well. God did we hug and kiss him when we saw him just sat there without a care in the world. :)

Need some cheering up! any good news out there?? :):)

xxx


----------



## pambolina21

My step-son might have Aspergers....but we are not 100% sure yet....his Momma still hasn't taken him to the specialist....but his primary doctor suspects it....She better get a move on too and not ignore the situation....

Umm....not really sure of any good news sweetie! But I'm so glad you found your son...that is a very scarey situation!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

well pam, if he does, it wont be that bad! at least I think aspergers is not too hard to deal with, she has to have her own kind of schedule, and her own way, with numbers or letters or toys, bc she is a little bit ocd abou things or she has a meltdown, and itisnt just normal 3 year old, fits. It is full on headbanging, upset. but she hasnt had one in over 2 months.


----------



## pambolina21

that's the thing with Aubrey...he does great with change.....I have no problem if he has it or something else...I'll love him regardless....but it would be nice if his Momma would HURRY UP! So we know what's going on.....I personally think he doesn't have alot of the symptoms....I personally think he's got ADHD....but I'm just a step-mom....my opinion doesn't matter! UGH!


----------



## pambolina21

I'm starting to wonder if my nephew has Aspergers...he has those throw down fits when things don't go his way....when he was younger he's bang his head on the ground or bite himself....he didn't take to change very well and he doesn't really socialize with many kids and when he does he tends to fall victim somehow....he's smart too....but the fights he get's into with my sister is ridiculous...


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah your n ephew sounds more like it!! they have a big thng with change. EAch one of them is different, their set offs are all different. MY daughters is change, and really loud noises, set her off. Yeah, your step-son might just be adhd, just cause you are stepmom doesnt mean you dont have your instincts, and intuition!!


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: It's not allergy or a cold... I had the window opened all night last night so I wouldn't get too hot in the dorm... Bet that's why my nose was a little runny than usual...

Wow- I didn't realize any of you had kids with austism... I got a lot to learn... I've not worked with any kids with austism yet. They sound so fun and special!


----------



## pambolina21

Well we aren't sure yet if he's got autisim or not....but I honestly wouldn't doubt it....he was sooooo premature (born at 30 weeks) and he was on a ventilator for the longest and his heart stopped beating at one point but thank god they were able to bring him back....I think the lack of oxygen to his brain might have caused something to happen....I know not Asbergers but probably ADHD.....but who knows! We're left in the dark for right now.


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah it took awhile before they took me seriously, I knew she was a little off at birth, and when she wouldnt crawl till almost 2 years old. I knew something was off. but yeah dont let anyone tell you that nothing is wrong, bc that is what they did, until this year, and then I fought and fought to get a diagnosis.


----------



## deafgal01

Must be a common theme. I think my mom had to fight to get them to diagnose something was wrong with my hearing. She suspected for a while but nothing definite til I was 2 when I turned the tv volume up too loud... :-= I should post a story related to that on my journal later... I want to ask her to repeat the story so I know I'm not getting it wrong. They finally recognized there was a problem after that point.


----------



## 9babiesgone

wow that is sad, that it took them so long to do that!! My sister is an sign language intrepreter. so I think it is pretty cool that I met you on here. It must have sucked fo ryou, to be frustrated at that age, and your mom knew something was wrong, and no one would listen. I hate doctors like that.


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: it didn't scar me apparently... I was able to make sounds but not speak words... I wish mom would have learned to sign though- would make everything so much easier... She still doesn't sign to this day (her excuse is she's so busy with her life)... When I have my babies, she's gonna learn some signs... No buts about it.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah serioulsy. i can not believe she doesnt learn any signs. My sister isnt even deaf, and she plans on teachign all her kids sign language. YOu need to kick your mom in the butt with some sense. I dont understand why she wouldnt . busy schmsy. you should know your daughters language.

: /


----------



## deafgal01

Well, my parents chose to educate me orally (wow that sounds dirty now) they wanted me to learn to speak and lipread and I guess at that time, signing was frowned upon cuz they were afraid that if i learned to sign, i wouldn't learn to speak or lipread at all. :dohh: Mom was cool with me learning to sign in my high school years and beyond. They didn't accept signing as a language until 1980s and accept it as a method for teaching the deaf in schools in 1990s... Sad i know... :shrug:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all....
Ive misssed soooo much...:dohh: Hows you all doing any BFP's? Gonna tk me a while to catch up, afm... AF has gone sooo onto TTC gonna give that concive plus ago tonight then again in my fertile time... hehe :winkwink: Not gonna go ova board with BDing this month... Got blood test's 1st April to be sure everyhting's okies...:shrug:
:hugs::hugs: All! x
Wen you testing 9?


----------



## deafgal01

no :bfp: on my end- it's the 2ww game right now for me... :-= At least I'm entertaining lately...


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina21 said:


> Wow that really sounds to promising!!! UUGHH TEST ALREADY! LOL! NO no don't....I just had to get that out there....lol
> 
> I hope she shows up soon too! I'm getting so impatient!!!! LOL!!
> 
> Can you believe the mess in the Gallery O Tests......geez!
> 
> Does anyone know why I could show signs of ovulation and of AF coming but NO AF yet?




deafgal01 said:


> 9babies- so you had a good experience with all the pets from the animal shelters? I've never tried that so I know that's something I'd do next time instead of spending too much on a dog.




deafgal01 said:


> Well, my parents chose to educate me orally (wow that sounds dirty now) they wanted me to learn to speak and lipread and I guess at that time, signing was frowned upon cuz they were afraid that if i learned to sign, i wouldn't learn to speak or lipread at all. :dohh: Mom was cool with me learning to sign in my high school years and beyond. They didn't accept signing as a language until 1980s and accept it as a method for teaching the deaf in schools in 1990s... Sad i know... :shrug:

Yeah I read all about that, in my american sign language class. I tmakes me mad, they didnt accept sign language till then. I am sorry yOu went through that and still going through it with your mom!!! 
:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

laura_2010 said:


> Hi all....
> Ive misssed soooo much...:dohh: Hows you all doing any BFP's? Gonna tk me a while to catch up, afm... AF has gone sooo onto TTC gonna give that concive plus ago tonight then again in my fertile time... hehe :winkwink: Not gonna go ova board with BDing this month... Got blood test's 1st April to be sure everyhting's okies...:shrug:
> :hugs::hugs: All! x
> Wen you testing 9?

I am testing tomorrow!! Just pray I can find a ride to go buy some today, I am all out and I need some for tomorrow.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Laura!

Nope no bfp for me yet, only 6dpo but had a spot of blood on toilet paper earlier?? NEVER had that before so not sure if it means anything..

xxx


----------



## deafgal01

Eh, I'm over it. I used to get mad and bitter over the fact mom's not taken any time to learn to sign. She knows very few signs now though but doesn't take the time or effort to learn more. She's always saying that I could lead a sign language class at church and teach people. :shrug: I don't know... I guess I think I'm too busy to do that (even though if I really looked at my schedule, I'd be able to find at least a suitable time to do that now that I work 3rd shift). It's kinda ironic... I think my family still sees me as this lil kid/girl because I don't get involved in the conversations around the table and I blend into the wallpaper basically until they ask me specific questions about how I am doing. Tbh I do better when it's one on one than in groups which is why I'm always quiet when it's group time with hearing people.

DH's family on the other hand only knew me as an adult so naturally they make more effort to include me in the conversations at the table when we do meals together occasionally. Heck, I'm impressed with my SIL cuz when she told us of her engagement, getting an interpreter was the LAST thing on my mind and she asked my DH how one would go about hiring an interpreter for the event... :blush: I had to fight tooth and nail with my brother to get him to pay for an interpreter for his wedding and my sister had NO interpreter at hers but in the end they paid my DH to do it- wtf? I want to have my DH sit with me at family weddings, not interpret! :dohh: Then again I have to remember my family's not all that advocates for me because they're not educated about it (the way I have been since my college years).


----------



## 9babiesgone

wow your family sounds very frustrating. I wish they were more accomadating!! yikes :Hugs: I am just annoyed thinking about them, bc the way they treat you is unacceptable!! : (


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: It does make it harder for me to bother with keeping in touch with them all... On the upside, my sister is making an effort to communicate with me more (via email and text messages) she lets me know when she's in town with the kids at my parents' in case I have time to get over there to see them. My favorite cousin Ben (mom's side) knows how to communicate via signs and is engaged to a beautiful deaf lady I know. My other favorite cousin Brittany (dad's side) knows the sign for ILY and wants to learn to sign (maybe I can encourage her to take up sign language in college as part of her classes). I guess I see the end results will eventually be worth it... Their view of me might change after I have kids- idk... Then again maybe not because I will always be their little girl (in my parents' eyes).


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope they change!! sounds like a big annoyance for sure. I give you props for not being bitter anymore. I would still be, if I was in your shoes. 

:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope they change!! sounds like a big annoyance for sure. I give you props for not being bitter anymore. I would still be, if I was in your shoes. 

:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

It took me a while to get over my bitterness... Then I realized there was no point in wasting my time being bitter about it... So I changed my thinking of it. I can only control my actions and reactions... Not theirs so... :shrug: I'm not gonna feel sorry for my mom if my babies choose to sign and not speak for a while when I have them and she gets left out of the conversation with them. That might be the only thing that would MAKE her learn more signs to communicate with me if she was put in that position/situation. It sure can be frustrating being left out of conversations. I'm not worried about my babies being able to develop speech properly because they will get that exposure from DH. He said he will sign to them too so... Be interesting to see how they turn out.

:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

that is very true. It is going to be funny to be on the other foot for once for your mom. I think she deserves a little bit of reverse, situation. : )


----------



## deafgal01

Kinda hard to do that kind of situation if it's just DH and me signing to each other. But throw in a bunch of deaf people/hearing people who sign... Good luck! Actually that might happen at Ben's wedding next fall... Hmmm, wonder if mom'll feel left out/curious about what we're conversing about. Don't get me wrong- I love my parents, I just wish they would take the time to learn to sign (I know it's harder when you're older but still, it'd be helpful and say a lot if they did)...


----------



## pambolina21

I have to agree that that sounds all so frustrating....I personally couldn't look at myself in the mirror if I was like that....if I have a child with a hearing impairment I will do everything in my power to accomodate his/her needs....I want to be able to TALK to my child...no matter how I have to do it....


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- I agree... :shrug: not much I can change about the past... No regrets about how I was educated though- I think if I had learned to sign and went to a lousy school, my education would not be where it is today.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I agree pam!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girlies!!!! Wow ive missed you all today!! Just got home from work n having a nice baileys on ice and gonna catch up on my fave bnb thread!!! Wow i got lotsa reading!!!!........ xxxx

Well im gona start opk'ing tmor, i just cant resist poas!!! Lol! Dont think i'll get a positive til at least mon/tues but worth a go.....who knows wen the amazing ov will show her beautiful positive line this cycle! Right am gona have a read n catch up on your posts....love you all lots...xxxx


----------



## laura_2010

Hi claire, I might start poas too hehe, on mob atm, so will catch up 2mro. were u get ur readings frm Claire? xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi laura, got my latest reading from psychic123uk, she was very good. I opted for her special pregnancy reading n spell £10, check it out online. Just google it n will bring website up....glad your af has gone! Yaaaaayyyy!!! My dh is gagging for bd'ing, think i may have to submit tnite! Lol!!!:happydance:

Oh girls after reading the posts you are all such amazing, strong and wonderful ladies.....im so happy and grateful to be ttc friends with you all xxx

9, i cant wait for you to test tomorrow, how exciting!!! Fingers x'd for your BFP! xxxx

Rachel, omg that sounds so promising! I think you shud test very soon!!! R u still gona wait til mothers day??? Seems so far away! Lol! I need to watch news to catch up on events in swindon, so very sad though, poor girl....:cry:


----------



## deafgal01

Baby- :thumbup: I'm happy to be ttc friends with you on here too.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am at tears, I think I might be knocked up, bc my mom not coming over, doesnt usually make me this upset, but I am crying!!! I am an emotional wreck.


I finally got an email from her, saying sorry I thought I could make it, but I have too much to do.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Natalie big hugs babe:hugs:

Omg 9, bless you!!!! I think you are up da duff tooo! Cant u test today??? Lol :happydance: i was sooooo emotional when i was pg, i cried at the slightest thing, even when my dog looked at me i cried bcoz i wished he was human!!! Tee heee! Our hormones do play havoc with us!!! Lol xxx


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: 9babies - there's hope that you are!!!!
:hugs: baby


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am hoping babyhopes and deafgal. I still can not believe I am crying over this. never before. : /


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey nat, when u testing hun???? xxx


----------



## deafgal01

Hmm? Oh umm... I'm only on like 17 or 18 cd (just 1 dpo) so Not for another 2 weeks? :shrug: I'm really not paying attention to my calendar. :rofl: I think Guppy has me down for April 3 for testing.


----------



## deafgal01

9babies- when you get your :bfp: and announce it on here, we'll celebrate!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yes 9 i agree with natalie, i think we should all celebrate together!!! Ohhh i cant wait for tomorrow! Will say a little prayer for you tnite xxx

Counting the days til u test nat.....ohhh i wish my tww wud just hurry up n start, got another week to go yet!!! Arrrrghhh!!!:wacko:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks everyone. I will definitely have ot buy some non-alcoholic spritzers, I really really hope I got it tomorrow!!!! : )


----------



## deafgal01

I'll get some sparkling grape juice to celebrate too from my home... I need to stock up on it... For all the ladies who get their :bfp:s from here on...


----------



## 9babiesgone

a big fat, old :bfp: party! I can see it now!!! hehe
that made me feel a lot better, thanks ladies


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhh i still havent ov'd so i'll be havin a glass of vino for your bfp! Yaaaay, non-alcoholic starts wen i get that wonderful bfp opk!!! Hope i get it soon!! Wot time will u be testing??? Think im about 5 hours ahead of you, its 10.20pm in uk now.....i wanabe online for the results....xxxx


----------



## pambolina21

I can't wait for your test sweetie! I'm tearing up because your tearing up...lol....Emotions are def high!!!! I wish my AF would hurry up and show up!!!!!!

I live in the US so I am really off schedule with ya'll....I wanna be here when you get your results in! Name the time and I will be here....I don't care what time I have to get up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I should know after 9 am, my time, which is pacific time, in the usa


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hiiiii pam!!! Ohhh i sooo wish your af wud show too!!! I so want us all to get our bfp's together or as close to one another as poss! I think we shud celebrate wen your af arrives!!!! Crack the bubbly open for the start of your new cycle....xxxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I agree babyhopes, we should celebrate when she gets her af!!!! woohoo! I hope it is soon!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hee hee cant wait 9, we got sum celebrating coming up!! xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

yes I know!!!! heheheheehehe


----------



## pambolina21

SWEEEET!!!! I'll totally be here!!!!
I can't wait!!! Our first BFP on our thread!!!!

:happydance::baby::happydance:
:bfp::wohoo::bfp::wohoo::bfp::wohoo:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well girls am off to bed soon, but tomorrow is exciting coz 9 gona get a bfp, pam gona get af and laura n myself gona start opk poas!!! Lol xxx


----------



## pambolina21

lol....Good Night hun!!!

We are all in different places...lol...but in the end we'll be in 1st Tri together!!!!

And our kids will have b-day's close together!


----------



## Flowerbaby

That wud be the best!!! Nite nite xxxx:sleep:


----------



## pambolina21

I don't care if I have to have sex everyday the month I start Clomid....lol....I'm gonna get pregnant next cycle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pambolina21

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/140/140373nqe15wgt8q.jpg

This is hilarious!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## pambolina21

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1115/1115325i4jr4jp5au.jpg


----------



## pambolina21

It's the weirdest thing...my CM is picking up again! AARRGG!! What in the world is my body doing!?


----------



## KendraNoell

My babies :)
 



Attached Files:







172441_10150106559341541_629181540_7030795_3254735_o.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KendraNoell

Still in the running but looking dimmer by the day... not even a smidge of a line on the BFN this morning. Spotting today a little, but no cramping or signs of AF who is due by Saturday. Uploaded a different app on my phone for my cycles and it was a day different then what I've been using. If it is right I'm 1 DPO off (O Day 13th instead of 12th) so now I'm even more confused on what day I am on. Ugh. Craziness!


----------



## 9babiesgone

wow sorry it is so crazy kendall!!  
and Pam I dont know what to say!! I wish I had answers for either of you.


----------



## pambolina21

It's alright...I just need to quit thinking about it and let happen what's gonna happen....

On another note....I found more gray hair! AHHH! LOL! I only had 3 at first but now there's like a dozen of them....all at the crown of my head (hidden amongst my brown hair).....crazy, crazy...lol....


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- blame all that gray hair on ttc business... It's so stressful and exhausting that it's leading us to age sooner than we oughta...


----------



## pambolina21

I told my husband his name is written all over them....he just looked at me with this blank stare and says "gee thanks" LOL

Add up the facts...I didn't get gray hair till we married...bahahahaha...

Oh man...I gotta go to bed....it's 11:30 here....and I'm getting tired but my heartburn is kicking in...UGHH!! I hate heartburn!


----------



## pambolina21

Well...good night ladies....I will see ya'll tomorrow....and celebrate with 9babies!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Wow lots to catch up on! Hope there is lots to celebrate today :)

I'm waiting patiently 9babies....:) 

That dot of blood is still playing on my mind.. however did a bit of research and some women get it and still don't get a bfp so need a few more symptoms to convince me! 
Not sure Claire, i know mother's day is a long way off so i might do an early one..?? :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning ladies, well have started opk'ing this morning and the line is light but on its way to being dark soon me thinks!!! We bd'd last nite n this morn (was so surprised!) and my first little fertile day is today apparently so thats a good start:happydance: 

Hmmmm....that blood cud defo be implantation rach, i know some ppl hav a little bleed during ov but u well past that at 6dpo...?? I never have any spotting etc during my cycle so id be confused and baffled too if it happened to me....ohhhhh how exciting!! Have u got ic tests or frer?? xx

Pam im loving that pic of spermbank how funny!!! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I have both Claire :), so will start with an ic...not yet though as don't want to see another bfn :(

Weather is lush here today, going to sit out in the garden i think and enjoy some rays whilst ds is sleeping :) :)

any news 9babies?? xx


----------



## pambolina21

:munch:Hey...Hi...I'm here, I'm here!!! :hi:

I'm eating my toast with Nutella spread and I got my big glass of ice water.....so I'm good to go....let's get this testing started!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey pam, ive just added nutella to my shopping list! Yummmmyyy! Well weather is fab here today too. Bn out with dh n doggy over fields for a lovely walk...and im having an afternoon of catching up wiv my tv programs....i have to get up at 2.30am for workso decided im having a relaxing day!!

Ohhhhh i wonder if 9 has tested yet???? Where are you 9!!!! Got everything crossed for ya xxxx

Rach hav you got any other symptoms?? xx


----------



## pambolina21

Nutella is awesome stuff...LOL...so glad we tried it!

The weather here looks like it wants to rain, so it's not very pretty outside...lol....What I would give to just curl up in bed right now....

I'm glad your having a relaxing day, those day's are always good! I have so many shows recorded right now but still haven't had a chance to watch them, my LO tends to have control over the TV...lol...she loves her cartoons!

9babies said something about 9:00am she'd know something and it's only 7:53am here....so I think we have alittle time to wait!

I'm getting so anxious!!! LOL!!!

FX sweetie!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Umm no not really Claire, last couple of days i was feeling very tired but today not too bad so think that was just due to lack of sleep. Which makes me think i'm probably not but we shall see..

I don't know how you do it! starting work at 2.30? are you planning on going back to work when you have a lo?

Come on 9babies we need some good news on here!! :hugs:

Where's laura today?!!

xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hiiiiii! :winkwink: Im here was signed in lol all night left pc on but screen was left on lol! :dohh:
Well I also BD last night and this morn....:haha: I did say u know this isnt the right time yet lol....:winkwink: he said yeh I know lol... Gonna go poas sooon hehe any ewcm yet claire???
Crnt wait to see if 9 has a BFP!:happydance:
Loads of luck to you rach!! :happydance: Im not gonna temp now as im having bloods done 1st so that will tell me supose 2 kinda frinds of mine I been told are 12 weeks preg:growlmad: ooooohh I soooo wanna be!!!
And all my lovly Ladies!!! :hugs:
U okies pam?? x


----------



## pambolina21

Hey Laura sweetie!!! Glad to see you!

I'm okay this morning....stomach is alittle sensitive today, not really sure why....I'm hoping it's cause AF is gonna show...she tends to wreck havic on my stomach when she comes around.....soooo....here's hoping!!!!

I'm anxious about 9babies as well.....FX! FX! FX!


----------



## laura_2010

yup, FX....
How stoooopid of meee! :blush: Right I just get into the bath room, phone rings its OH... I went to poas! so im chatting way while on toielt lol...:dohh:and finshed lil wee wee... (tmi) and then tell OH gotta go im on toilet lmao!!!!!!! And then realise OMG FORGOT TO POAS!!! Lol how stupid I dnt normaly anwser phone while on toielt btw....:haha: The shame!!


----------



## pambolina21

Oh no! LOL! I've done that before...I go into the bathroom with my little sample cup and test....but then here comes my daughter and I get so distracted I forget to collect a sample....lol....was tempted to dip the stick in the toilet...but I never did....


----------



## laura_2010

Haha!!! :happydance: So now gottta wait lol...
Pam when you do get your AF is it longish?? x


----------



## pambolina21

Well....back in the day when I actually had normal cycles they would last about 5 days....but since being on Provera it's lasted as long as 9 days.....


----------



## laura_2010

Wow... thats long :( My last cycle was 7 but Wsnt full flow for 2 days was pink blood wen wiping but no need for tampon or pad so dunno if it classed as AF?? :wacko:
Im sooooo worrying im not 100% ovulating as no rise or drop n temp my last go... at temping im getting a pos opk but I wudnt say there super dark opk's... ermm Plus my cycles droped from 28 to 27 I know it's not massive drop but still gets me thinking... :dohh: Im having bloods done tho OMG april fools day Great!! :dohh: But thy will show I supose... 
Manged to having lil weee lol and opk is neg but lines are appering soooo will tested gain 2night we I holded my self lol...
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Well with my experiences with OPK's there's always going to be a second line...cause your body will always have traces of LH....

I have yet to have an OPK that showed only one line...lol...speaking of which....I should go test!!! But OMG it's almost 9:00....I don't wanna miss 9babies...so I guess I'll wait!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hope that tummy soreness is your af showing pam!!! Whahooooo! :happydance:

I cant tell what my cm is like at min as i think theres lotsa :spermy::spermy::spermy: still hanging around!! Lol!! I will check lata tnite though.....oh if u opk'ing again tnite then so am i!!! :thumbup: oh laura you are sooo funny!!! You do make me giggle, i have done that before and it is quite annoying!!! Oh hun well im sure wen bloods come back you will get some answers but i think you will be fine amd ov'ing nicely xcx:kiss:


----------



## pambolina21

I hope so too...my bb's have been getting more sore lately....but not feeling much as far as cramps go...and I always cramp with AF...I feel slight pressure but that's it...and my bowels are acting up (another sign of AF)....but I'm not holding my breath....I guess if she doesn't show it wouldn't be a bad thing....cause if she doesn't show it would be more incentive for the doc to give my Clomid....


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi rach i know 2.30am is vile!!!! I hate earlys!!! When i have my lo i will probs take a year off then go back part time which is month on month off, i will defo be opting out of longhaul as i cudnt bear to be away from home!!! Once i fall pg they take me off flying duties and i go and work in the office or local travel agency so they quite good. I cud never leave tho as our mortgage is huge so need 2 incomes, id love to be a stay at home mummy!!! Mite have to downsize the house, or maybe just win the lottery! Yaaaay:happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

Well....I got some bad news....blood work results just came in from my GYNO and it looks like I am diabetic :cry: So she doesn't want to pursue TTC/Clomid till we can get it under control...and I don't know how long that is going to take....I'm so upset right now....I can't stop crying....I've been feeling so good about all this and I thought that finally I had a good handle on things and that I would finally be able to start taking Clomid and now this....

I'm just another typical sterio-type....A fat-ass diabetic....this is so cruel...:cry:


----------



## deafgal01

It's not that bad being a diabetic. My dad had to change his diet a little and add exercise. I think they have him on meds too (he doesn't need the insulin shots).

:hugs: Pam


----------



## pambolina21

I understand that....but it's bad for me because now I have to put off TTC...they don't want me getting pregnant right now....so she won't be prescribing me Clomid or anything to help me along....So it's upsetting that I have to put this off...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh Pam so sorry to hear your news, i didn't think it meant you shouldn't conceive though? There's another girl on here that got her bfp last month and she is diabetic. She has to go for extra checks and scans but otherwise its fine. You might have spoken to on here jaybear5? I'm sure she wouldn't mind you asking her any questions. :)

sending big :hugs: your way xxx


----------



## pambolina21

well seeing as this is a new development and they don't know how they want to treat it....they'd rather not add a developing fetus cause that can cause defects....so until we know what we're dealing with they don't want me getting pregnant....which I understand....but it's still upsetting...and yes I remember Jaybear5.....very sweet lady....I don't want to pound her with questions since I really don't know what's what right now....I should have more info after I see my doc on Tuesday....

Where's 9babies....gosh I hope she got some good news!!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh pam, bless your heart.....xxx please dont cry as things will work out for you...it may just take a month or two to get things sorted and like your readings predicted you WILL get a June BFP!!! Oh i wish i could come round and give you a big cuddle xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I didnt test this mornign yet. My husband and I had a fight this morning around 5 am, as he was leaving for work. He said some horrible things, about me not working, and some other stuff. I am honestly really pissed off, especially now that we were ttc, he does this to me. so now i am of mixed opinion. I Didnt get to go get my pregnancy tests, and now I am sitting here crying. dont know if he is even coming home tonight. all bc he couldnt find his cigarettes. I honestly dont know why, we have so many good spots, and then there is a really bad spot in our marriage, I thought we were over, and we had done progress, and made it better, and then this morning happens. I really dont know why i am even telling you all but I thought you would understand or at least giv eme some hugs, If I called anyone in real life about this, they would just tell me to leave him, and wouldnt even listen to me.


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina21 said:


> Well....I got some bad news....blood work results just came in from my GYNO and it looks like I am diabetic :cry: So she doesn't want to pursue TTC/Clomid till we can get it under control...and I don't know how long that is going to take....I'm so upset right now....I can't stop crying....I've been feeling so good about all this and I thought that finally I had a good handle on things and that I would finally be able to start taking Clomid and now this....
> 
> I'm just another typical sterio-type....A fat-ass diabetic....this is so cruel...:cry:

I am so sorry pam!!! 

I know that you can have babies wtih diabetes, just have to eat right. so dont give up hope. when will they let you ttc again?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh 9 what a nightmare for you....men can be such tossers at times over the simplest of things!!! Are you sure he wont just come home tonight with his tail between his legs and apologise?? im sending you lots and lots of hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Please dont get yourself too upset as you may have a little babba in there and stress is the last thing you need right now hun xxx :kiss:


----------



## 9babiesgone

babyhopes2011 said:


> Oh 9 what a nightmare for you....men can be such tossers at times over the simplest of things!!! Are you sure he wont just come home tonight with his tail between his legs and apologise?? im sending you lots and lots of hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Please dont get yourself too upset as you may have a little babba in there and stress is the last thing you need right now hun xxx :kiss:

I dont know he is a very prideful person and usually wants me to apologize. but the thing is I didnt do anything wrong. I got up bc I heard a lot of banging and tearing up. he was pretty much tearing up the house, to find his "Missing" cigarettes. thenI asked him waht he was doing, and he went off, abou this cigarettes, always being missing how he didnt have time he needed to be at work. and then he starts yelling at me, how someone has to work around here, and then looks straight at me, yellling at me some more. then blaming me for his missing whateve.r and he does this a lot lately. about whatever it is that is missing. he has horrible short term memory. and then he told me he was sleeping in his car tonight. I am so upset. I dont know how to handle these kind of things.

:cry:


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hug: 9babies my partner is bipolar I get verbally abused almost daily. I feel your pain. I cry a lot. Hugs sweetie pie!


----------



## Flowerbaby

my dh can say some very very hurtful things at times and i feel i cant fight back because when i do he says things even worse to me.....i hate fighting with him....im not good at arguing and he is and i find its best to just walk away and leave him in his strop. My dh often tears the house up when he cant find things and its always ME who has moved them, and most of the time it isnt! we then end up rowing and it escalates into a warzone, and like i said ive now found it best to just walk away and go in another room because i cant win!! My dh is pretty good though and realises he has been a nasty pain in the ass and apologises.

oh hunny just see how he is when he comes home, try and get on with your day the best you can and dont stress. im sure things will be fine....xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks ladies!! I have been crying on and off all morning. trying not to stress but it is so hard.


----------



## laura_2010

Hugs.... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Pam and 9...:hugs:
ZZZzzzzz sooooo tired been park with Angel running all ova, after school now just chilin...
We had some baby chick's born today Il getta piccy 2mro of them soooooo cute 5 so far and another 8 or so hatching... I was watching one hatch cudnt belive how amazing it is frm and egg and how it cracks open and gets out then starts walking a round... :haha: Hehe 
:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hummmmm anyone else have this....?
Cerix is still soft is that normal? :wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless ya 9babies, its horrible when oh's are like that. I get it too, makes me think god it'd be so much easier on my own sometimes but the good outweighs the bad obviously and that's just a moament of madness. I hope your dh apologies once he realises he was out of order, definitely not your fault hun. :hugs:

The baby chicks sound very cute Laura, we only have 2 rabbits and 1 lizard but have loved watching the 2 rabbits run around their new garden today :)
Been a lovely afternoon, managed to get the oh out for about 20mins as well before he ran back inside! lol still me and ds have enjoyed ourselves :)

Pam - stay positive.you will get to ttc again very soon hun :hugs:

xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

maybe if I can get a :bfp: my husband will stop being mad!!! I am going to the store at 11 am, in a few minutes to try to get one, so at least I can have some good news, for once.


----------



## laura_2010

awwww luv rabbits.... Wat's there names? I used to breed mini rex Rabbits soooo cute but gave up as ppl were buying them and breeding them and took over what I did I did show them tho....:haha:


----------



## laura_2010

wooohooooo loads of luck 9!!! :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks, i am not letting his bad attitude get me down anymore.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Not sure Laura, i've given up checking mine as its different for every woman it seems! 
sorry :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think rabbits are the best, long as they've got room to run around. Their names are Dexter and Roxy (mini lops) - both been done so no babies for them :( 

Good on you 9babies xx

:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: 9babies! Hang in there- you've got our support!


----------



## pambolina21

Sorry I haven't been around...I went to my parents house to visit and get my mind off things....turns out Type 2 diabetes runs on both my mom and dad's side....sooooo...I am thinking I am screwed....haha....I just hope it doesn't get that bad....I'm still so pissed off that I have to put this off! Okay...okay...can't think about it...ummmm....

9babies...I'm so sorry you and your DH got into it....I know how hard it is....but like the other's said...keep your chin up and stay positive....as the good Lord says "this to shall pass".....FX for your BFP hun....And TEST ALREADY...lol...We're dancing on the edge of our seats right now....LOL....:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Wow... I wonder if it runs in my family as well... I just realized I don't know much about my family's health very well... Hmmm....


----------



## pambolina21

I don't know much either....I even found out that cancer runs thick in the family...so I should probably keep a closer eye on things....especially getting my endometrial biopsy's every year (which I should be doing anyway!)

I think I'm gonna take a nap....


----------



## laura_2010

Narrrr cute bunny names... Iv gotta dog called roxie hehe! My stooopid dog walking around my living room humping the air lmao! hes proppa horny as my bitch is in season dnt wanna breed ( diffrent breeds) but roxie the bitch I show so crnt be spade...:dohh:
Soooo funny tho! seeems all the animals are at it... my turkeys were mating and this morn wen I let the chickens out the 2 cock's came out first waiting for the hen's... soon as they step out BAM there on it.... LOL... :haha:
Animals ay!
Gonnna try this concive plus thing 2nite :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Cmon 9 you are keeping us all in suspense!!! :wacko:

Laura im not monitoring my cervix anymore, i give up with it coz one cycle its high and the next cycle its low, just cant tell wots goin on with it! But i have just checked n it high n soft n wet which is how it shud be bfore ov so not sure if that helps hun?? Orrrrrr....baby chicks how sweet!!! I bet Angel loves them!!! Did u opk again? Im gona nip up n do it now bfore bed.:thumbup:


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks.... il just see what happens... what will be will be ay!
Yeh i opk-ed and was neg little line.. but im due to ovulate 31st or 1st.... 
OOhh let us know what ur opk is like claire... :hugs:
Yeh keep refreshing to see if 9 is bk on hehe! Wot we all up to 2night? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know animals are funny, it was Roxy that was the horny one before they were both done! don't think Dexter was at all interested!

Ooo good luck Claire x

Not up to much, just put ds to bed and now on my own watching bit of telly as oh upstairs on computer as usual :( was ok in old house as computer was in the same room but won't be again until big room is finished. 

xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Im just watching coronation street then off to bed coz up early for work, land at lunchtime tho so not a long day...will opk after corrie n let ya know xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey girls well my opk still has a faint line but its not as faint as earlier opk so thats promising...i did one to show dh whilst i was on af and there isnt a hint of a line on it, so there must be sum LH building up in me...yaaay! Off to peeps, gutted coz gona miss 9's results, Good luck 9, will check wen i wake up.:hugs: Nite nite all, love lots claire xxxx:sleep:


----------



## KendraNoell

*hugs* pam *hugs* 9babies awwww for the both of you!

Looks like I'm out- my BFP is a Big Fat Period. UGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## pambolina21

ahhh...that nap was good! My oldest just walked in the house from being at school...finally eating a long and overdue lunch...haha...

OMG where is 9!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I just got my :bfp: I will take picture of it, later!!! I am so escatic. I think maybe my dh wouldnt be mad at me anymore. what do you think??? 

I Hope not.

TIME FOR THE BUBBLY!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

KendraNoell said:


> *hugs* pam *hugs* 9babies awwww for the both of you!
> 
> Looks like I'm out- my BFP is a Big Fat Period. UGHHHHHHHHH

UGGH sorry sweetie!! :dust: for next cycle


----------



## pambolina21

AWWWWW...I'm sorry Kendra! There's always next cycle sweetie....it'll happen soon!!!


----------



## pambolina21

9babiesgone said:


> I just got my :bfp: I will take picture of it, later!!! I am so escatic. I think maybe my dh wouldnt be mad at me anymore. what do you think???
> 
> I Hope not.
> 
> TIME FOR THE BUBBLY!!!!

OMG! OMG! OMG!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!
:happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## pambolina21

There's NO WAY he could be mad sweetie! PICS PICS PICS PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

HEHEHEHEHEHE!!!! i Know he can no longer be mad at me.


I am uploading my picture right now.


----------



## pambolina21

OOOOhhhh....I'm so excited and happy for you hun! This one is gonna stick! 
STICK LIL BEAN STICK!!!!! Your Momma wants to meet you!!!!!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

It better stick. I have a good feeling about it though!!! how are you though pam??

I Hope you are feeling a tad bit better about things. : ) :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

It better stick. I have a good feeling about it though!!! how are you though pam??

I Hope you are feeling a tad bit better about things. : ) :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

I'm alright honey....I'm still gonna do my Provera on the 1st and still take my increased dose of Metformin.....maybe I'll ovulate on my own while they figure out what they wanna do with my diabetes....just gotta take one thing at a time I suppose....

I love all my girls!!!!!

I'm cramping today! UGH!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I love you too pam!!!! and all my wondeful ladies!!! YOu make this journey so much easier!!!


I Hope they can get your health problems straightened out so you can join me soon!! : )
I am always still here though. : )
:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

You better be! LOL! You stay here as long as you like...I know you'll be moving onto 1st Tri but I want you to stay here too! That way we can share our BFP's with you!

How do you plan on telling your DH?


----------



## 9babiesgone

I can not get ahold of him!!! he wont answer my txts. I think I will just put the pee test, in a baggie, and say I got something for you, like I bought him something, and then there it is.


I will stay here, as long as you are here pam!!! : )


----------



## pambolina21

LOL...I'm not going anywhere till every last one of us walks away with a BFP!!!! I don't wanna leave ANYONE behind! LOL! (I'll probably be the last one!)

Hmm....maybe you can tie it to a bottle of wine or something with a ribbon!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

OMG!!! congrats 9babies wonderful news. FX for a sticky bean finally for you xx
:happydance: 

xxx :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Isn't that awesome!!! Now just waiting for that glorious picture! LOL!


----------



## 9babiesgone

my computer is being a big b word, and wont le tme upload it.

I am working on it.


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina21 said:


> LOL...I'm not going anywhere till every last one of us walks away with a BFP!!!! I don't wanna leave ANYONE behind! LOL! (I'll probably be the last one!)
> 
> Hmm....maybe you can tie it to a bottle of wine or something with a ribbon!!!

me neither!!!


----------



## pambolina21

Stupid computer! Lol!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I cant get it to upload. I will try again later. : ( so bummed I can not post it on here yet.

now to go eat some lunch, what do you vote for, avocado sandwich, or some turkey on rye?


----------



## pambolina21

Turkey on rye...lol...only because I'm not an avocado girl...lol...


----------



## pambolina21

Maybe you can email it to me and I can try and upload it for you!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

got to eat lunch brb. 

: )


then I will try to do it again. LOL


----------



## pambolina21

alrighty sweetie...I gotta get going...my oldest is going to stay the night at my parents house and she's anxious to get over there....I'll check back in later on this evening....

HUGS and MUCH LOVE to you all!!!


----------



## Summons619

Congrats 9babiesgone on your Bfp you must be on :cloud9: right now Hope and Praying that this is a nice long Happy and Healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks summons!! I appreciate the kind words!! :hugs:


----------



## Summons619

Your very welcome :)


----------



## pambolina21

Okay I'm back...lol...got dinner cooking...we're having Chicken Fetticini Alfredo tonight....yummmm!!!!

How is everyone doing?

9babies...still no luck with the pic? Have you finally got ahold of your DH?


----------



## 9babiesgone

no luck with the photo. and my dh is not answering his phone. : ( :cry:


----------



## Summons619

Mmmmmmmmm Pam i made that on Monday hubby loves when i cook :)


----------



## pambolina21

lol...I cook almost every night.....he loves it!!


----------



## Summons619

Lol lately i have been cooking every night or i usually whip something fast together if i dont cook!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I dont cook very often. I am usually in too much pain to cook. silly lupus flares


----------



## pambolina21

I'm the same way Steph....lol.....but from time to time we'll order pizza or get hamburgers or something....

9babies....what is lupus?


----------



## 9babiesgone

it is an autoimmune disease, that causes muscle and joint pain, and rashes, along with organ problems later down the line. It is knarly. it is mostly under control but I have bad days.


----------



## pambolina21

OH WOW....I'm sorry! But I'm glad to hears it's mostly under control!!!

I've been doing some research online and now I know why I have been feeling so horrible lately....I have been feeling sick alot of the time and extremely tired.....didn't know it was related to diabetes....I wish my appt was tomorrow! I wanna know what's going to happen NOW!

9babies.....any luck getting hold of your DH? How are you feeling? Have you tested again?


----------



## 9babiesgone

I havent tested again. at least not till tomorrow to see if it gets darker. 

My husband is still mad at me , usually he txts me back and he wont. 

:cry:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am nauseous and dizzy. 
how are you?


----------



## pambolina21

What a dillweed! He's gonna feel so guilty when he finds out what you have to tell him and he's been ignoring you!

Sorry hun....I hope he rethinks his attitude...

Actually I feel the same way you do....lol...I feel dizzy and nauseous....and SOOOOO freakin tired.....I wish it was preggo related....but it's not....it's diabetic related....Now everything adds up!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG 9 CONGRATS! Happy at least one of us got BFP :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

I had the weirdest experience last night!

I was eating my dinner - beef with green peppers pizza express pizza and i didn't enjoy it at all (very unusual) it tasted of cut grass!! hmmm strange hey. My oh says its because i was in the garden most of the afternoon but that doesn't make sense to me!!

xx


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: :wohoo: I'm so glad for you 9babies! It needs to stick this time! Congrats!


----------



## pambolina21

How are my lovely ladies doing today?

9...how are you doing hun...I couldn't stop thinking about you last night....is your DH getting his act together? :hugs:

Mummy....that's odd! What do you think that could mean?

AFM....Still no sign of AF...I had a very tough morning so far because of a horrible headache and not feeling good....I'm better now after taking some Ibuprophen but I gotta tell ya....I'll be glad to get into the doctor's office and find out what the heck is wrong with me and how we can FIX IT! I'm kind of stuck between a rock and a hard place.....TTC or WTT.....I dunno what I want to do anymore.....I know I need to get my health in order but it's hard for me to give up TTC and yet if i'm successful it will be risky for me and baby.....What do you think I should? I've already debated with myself and it's not working...I need my girls help!!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

My dh apologized to me last night, told me he was just stressed adn didnt mean what he said!! so we are good noW!! woohoo!!

thanks everyone. NOw I dont want ot be the only one with an :bfp: in this group, so I am sending a ton of :dust: to all of you. bc every one of you deserves an forever baby too!!!

: ) 

xxx :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG a huge congrats to 9!!!!!!! Whoop whoop!!!! :bfp::bfp: lotsa sticky babydust sent to you xxxxxxxxx how are you today?? How are things with dh?? Hope u ok, i bet you sooooo excited!!! xxx

How is everyone else???

Im pooped, just got in from work.....need some zzzzzzz's xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

awe hope you get some good rest babyhopes!!! Things are much better wtih teh dh!!!
thanks for asking. !! I am so esctactic, the first christmas baby in my family ever!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey pam i think you need to find out exactly what is goin on healthwise but i wouldnt stop trying!!! What if u had got pg last month then they had found out about diabetes??? The doctors wud still treat you for it and would just keep more of an eye on you....if it was me id be inclined to carry on as you are and if it happens it happens..... hugs sent your way :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhh 9 im so pleased for you, bn thinkin bout ya today n hoping all wud work out for ya.....we need more bfp's so we can all be bump buddies, yaaaay! We need to stick together girlies :hugs: xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yes we do!!! I really want all of you to get :bfp: 

I am sending as much fertile energy as I can, and lots of :dust:


----------



## Flowerbaby

C'mon rachel i think you are gona be our next BFP!!! Lol, cut grass??? Very strange indeed......hee hee xxxx:wacko:


----------



## deafgal01

I agree with Baby- Rachel's next to get her bfp.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I agree too!!!

hehehe.


----------



## 30mummyof1

It is odd isn't it! I haven't eaten cut grass before either! lol i know some women report that things taste different when they are pregnant but seems a bit early i don't know?! I did go off things when i was pregnant with ds but not till about 6/7wks. :wacko:

Going to have a curry tonight so i wonder what that will taste like?! :rofl:

I hope your right girls :hugs: Hope we all get :bfp:'s this cycle xx


----------



## laura_2010

BIG Gratz! 9! :happydance:
And lots of luck to you rach!!! wen ya gonna test..? ( sorri if you have already sed im lost wit the post's lol)
Im getting lil ewcm now soooo on wit opk-ing tonight was a line but faint so betta than yestedays...

Im stuffed Had a bbq on garden today soooo warm dwn here... :coolio:
Hummm curry luv curry, U making it or takeout? :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so dang hungry and I just had an avocado sandwich and an apple!! LOL this baby is not even the size of an poppy seed, and already making me want a lot


----------



## 30mummyof1

Take out! yum yum and i can report it tasted of...curry! so maybe yesterday was just a 1 off! lol

Was planning on testing on mother's day Laura - i know its still a week away but i thought it might be lucky :) May give in earlier i don't know yet!

xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh so excited for you testing 30mummyof1!!!


I can not wait.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhh rach 7 days til testing!!! Let the countdown begin!! :thumbup::baby::thumbup::baby::thumbup::baby::thumbup:

Well my opk at tad darker this evening so thats good news, no ewcm as yet though??? I normally have stacks by now?? Maybe tomorrow it will arrive! Lol! 
Off to bed girls up for work early again, just hope my iphone moves itself on an hour wen it shud or i will be an hour late for work up at 4am, if my alarm is set right!!! Aaaargh! Nite nite girls love lots xxxx

Laura get:sex::sex::sex: !!!! Enjoy xxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sounds promising that it will arrive soon Claire, when will you bd again? :hugs:

GL to Laura too xx

Nite Nite Claire, i feel ready for bed too and i don't have to be up early! Sunday's the only day oh's dad doesn't work on the house so will get a lie into ds wakes.(not too early plz Thomas!) 

xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh bless i hope little Thomas dosent wake u up early!! Well we bd'd yesterday n hopefully tmor nite, mon & tues or wed, will c wot dh up for!! Lol! We will prob bd twice if im lucky! Ha ha!! Nitenite speak tmor xxxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Hey ladies...sorry I haven't been on much....been out at my son's baseball game and then to my parents house for my nephew's bday party....We are finally home and EXHAUSTED...and SUNBURNED...lol....still gotta get the front yard cut and paint a wall but other than that I am hoping we can relax tonight!

9babies....I am so glad DH is doing better.....now you can really enjoy this all with him by your side!

Sorry I can't talk much...baby just crawled into my lap so I'm down to one hand...lol....I'll TTYL!!!!!!!

xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## 9babiesgone

lol ttyl pam!! always sending lov eand :hugs: your way!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Girls.... i just caved in this morning and did a test - too early probably at 9dpo but.... 


....there was a faint line!!!!! i was not expecting anything just something said to me whilst i was asleep to test. 
I wish i hadn't told oh though as although he said he can see it, he's not convinced as its faint i did explain it is early etc.. he said test again next sunday when you were planning to...grrrr 

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## laura_2010

Awwww rach if there's a faint line it can only get darker!!!!! :hugs: Can you post piccy's?? Lots of luck to you hun!
Can I ask what you did this month?? If owt diffrently? do you opk? or tk folic acid..?? 9 dpo is a good fiant bfp tho x:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Laura,

Do you know how to post pics? I will post if i can!

The only different things i did this month was not take epo! I had more ewcm as well because of that and i opk alongside the cbfm. We only managed to bd twice, once 5 days before ov and the other 1 day before. (both am) Guessing it would be the 2nd that did the trick if i am pregnant?
I've been taking pregnacare since we started ttc and I did try and relax a bit more than previous months.

Have you opk today yet? xx


----------



## laura_2010

OOOOhh Wta epo? 
Im opkin and there looking better like beofre my mc i sooo think im bk to normal im haing lilewcm now unlike the last few months... opk today was darker than yesterday's I gotta feeling this will be my month ( well april bfp)
Gonna BD tonight as wanna try tha concive plus... :wacko:
If you go onto reply to the post and dwn bottom is Manage attachments click that and find the pic you wanna post, then click upload... then its done hpe you understand that lol...:dohh: :hugs:
U okies pam?
Did 9 manage to upload piccy?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ok will give that a go thanks hun.

epo - is evening primrose oil - i took the tablets for 2 cycles and then this cycle i didn't bother as i ran out. Its suposed to increase ewcm but you shouldn't take it once you have ov' as it can cause uterine contractions.

All sounding good Laura -keep opking and bd'ing. :winkwink: hope it is everyone's lucky month x

:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

As i said very faint at mo :)

x


----------



## laura_2010

Defffo can see it!:happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

OMG I totally see that!!!! :happydance: I hope it get's darker soon sweetie! I'm praying really hard!!!

I took my salive test this morning and they say when you see ferning you are due to ovulate....well here is what my salive test looks like....
 



Attached Files:







salivatest.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pambolina21

The only thing I'm worrying about is that my opk was negative and I have no CM to prove that anything is happening....so I'm kind of confused!


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG rachel that luks like a BFP to me, how exciting!!!! Keep testing i think its gona get darker n post ya tests! Whoop whoop! Whahooooo!!!! xxx

No ewcm or even cm for me today dry as a bone!! Will opk wen i get home from work, just leaving now xxxxxxx will catch up wen get in xxxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Pam,me too! i only have a FRER left - i didn't stock on ic's stupid me! so i'm thinking i'll do a FRER on weds (which is mine and oh's 4th anniversary :)) that will be 12dpo so should get a line if i am?
I don't know anything about saliva tests sorry Pam, but if opk is negative then i'd think you haven't ov'd yet? :hugs: so time to get lots of bd'ing in :)

xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Claire!

Thank you hun, i hope so :) was a bit disapointed with oh's reaction but as he said he is a black or white kinda guy and doesn't want to think maybe but just yes or no so hopefully on weds i will have something to show him :)

Update us on the opk hope you have a good line now hun :)
xxx


----------



## pambolina21

I guess I still have time to get a positive OPK!!!:thumbup:

Interpreting Results



Not Fertile: Simple dot patterns and lines indicate no ovulation. You are not fertile at this time. 
Transitional: Small ferning patterns  or crystal forms - appear among the spots and lines. Ovulation may occur in 3-4 days. At this time, conception is possible, though not yet likely. 
Fertile: Strong ferning  or crystal  patterns dominate the sample. Ovulation is about to occur or already occurring. At this time, conception is likely. This is your most fertile time of the month. *Conception is possible from between 5 days before to 24 hours after ovulation*


----------



## 9babiesgone

I can clearly see it!!! it isnt that faint!!! congrats!!! so happy for you!!! yay!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls well i opk'd and not even a shadow of a line!! Grrrr....i have no cm either so am starting to think i may o later than i think this cycle!! How annoying! Wanted it to be tues or wed with us goin away for a romantic cple of days tomorrow!!! I have drank heaps of water at work today so maybe its too diluted?? Will test again before bed thats wen im getting lines ...:wacko:

Rach u r bein v good not testing again til wed!! I'd be in Tesco's stocking up on more tests by now, id have dun at least 5 more! Lol!!! Big hugs xxxx

Wow your saliva testing sounds intetesting pam, gona have a goid look at it wen i get on computer, cant make it out on my phone!!! U cud be ov'ing soon though! We may ov at sametime!!! Hope u feelin ok hun xxxx


----------



## pambolina21

Baby.....it's definately intresting...lol....I'm fascinated with the whole thing.....and shocked to have seen that I have a ferning pattern in my saliva.....it's very thick in the morning and I did it again this after noon after not drinking or eating for a few hours and I still have a ferning pattern but not as thick.....

That would be awesome if we O at the same time....I'll be testing with an OPK in a few hours....because I'm drinking so much water my pee's been diluted so I'm waiting a few hours and not drinking....hopefully I'll get a good line....

Here's my recent saliva test....
 



Attached Files:







salivatest1.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks 9babies, Fx now it gets darker. Have you uploaded a pic?

I think your prob right Claire, if you have drank alot today. Hope opk later on is darker for you. Although even if you don't ov till weds/thurs bd'ing mon, tues will still mean :spermy:'s are there waiting for your eggy xx

p.s think i'm kidding myself if i can wait till weds!! lol just thought it would be a nice present to oh :)


----------



## laura_2010

Sooo rach wen ya gonna test again hehe! :happydance:
Iv got lots of cm.... creamyish so ovulation is soooon still jst lines so gonna do it again 2mro leave it for tongiht... as im sure il ovulate 31st or 1st... OH being very nice to meee so im pleased lol... Claire did you have an all check after your mc? Bloods n that? I didnt they didnt even do a follow up after my mc at 12weeks :wacko:
Turn cold here now :growlmad:
:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey hun no i had no checks as came away naturally, i was worried that something maybe left so asked at my scan last month n they said nothing there and all healthy...my periods are a lot heavier than they were though and i do still get little clots (sorry tmi) but nothing to worry about....i had stacks of ewcm in my last period and it was very heavy, am wondering if thats why i have no ewcm now??? Just chckd n bit there but milky??? V strange. Anyway on a good note i just opk'd after holding pee n i have lines again!!! Yaaaaay!! Come on little eggy release yourself!!! Lol xxx wot u upto tnite? Me n dh off to pub for a few drinks then an indian mmmmm......xxx:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Will have to be with a FRER so less sensitive than the ic i used today so not sure if it will show? tomorrow..Tuesday I will update as soon as i have :)

Not up to anything apart from early night Claire! watching dancing on ice in bed till i fall asleep, so knackered last couple of days. Oh said i was asleep before 9.30 last night lol

xx


----------



## laura_2010

Huuuuuum Indian my fave!!! Chicken tika masala yummm yummm with garlic nan!! :happydance:
hummm last month my ewcm didnt come untill I got my pos... but this month its very wet its sooo werid frm month-month ay! hurry up and lets get preg then no worries about AF's lol...:winkwink:
Im having werid blob of cm very srechy creamish colur agin just one blob lol.. then rest is creamy/white ....:haha:
Ohhhhhh u mde me soooooo hungry! hehe! :hugs: enjoy! x


----------



## pambolina21

Glad to see ya'll are making progress! I hope you catch your eggies this month!

I'm still up in the air about what's going on with me....took another opk and had a vvvvvvvvv faint (might as well not be there) kind of line....so I'll test again in the AM.....still have a ferning pattern in my saliva test (if anyone has noticed).....so just gonna wait and see what happens.....maybe the increase in my Metformin if helping me to ovulate....FX!


----------



## 9babiesgone

yuck this cramp bark is nasty!!!

but it is supposed to help me , prevent a miscarriage, according to my herbalist and teacher. so I hope it works!!

how is everyone??


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohh rach u r defo preggers babe!! Im soooooooooo pleased for you!!! xxx

Just ordered a beef madras and chicken tikka wiv garlic nan! Mmmmmmmm....cant wait! Then bd'ing time i hope!! Hee hee!! xx

Pam keep testing i have a feeling me, you n laura mite get our pos opk's together!! Lets catch those eggy's!!! xxxx:hugs:

Where is natalie today??? How are you hun? xxx

9, how are you today?? xxx

Lotsa hugs to my lovely ttc friends xxx:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am great, how areyou babyhopes!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Im great bit tired after work but had cple beers so am chillin right out! Excited bout goin away for a cple days! Gona dig out sum sexy undies n hopefully have lotsa :sex::sex::sex: i wanna be in your preggy gang!!! xxxx how u n dh now? xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

we are doing a lot better!!!

I hope you get a lot of fun dtd tonight!!
I really want you to join me in the preggo gang!!

:dust: for you!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks babes, have u worked out your due date yet? xxx


----------



## pambolina21

I wanna join TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!:brat:


----------



## 9babiesgone

i want you to join too, pam, I want all our ladies to get their :bfp:

:dust: all around!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

babyhopes2011 said:


> Thanks babes, have u worked out your due date yet? xxx

december 3rd!!! :baby:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhh fab! Well if u 9 days late you will have lo on my bday, 12 dec!!! Yaaaaayyyy! xxx

Pam we gona get there babe!!!!! All of us together xxxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Pam I will not leave you behind, I promise!!! YOu mean so much to me!! <3 <3 xxx I dont want ot be 9 days late, LOL

. My daughter was an whole week late, and it is was miserable. 
my son was an week early!!! I loved that. : )


----------



## 30mummyof1

I won't be leaving anyone behind either if i am, want to make sure we all go into 1st trimester together :hugs:

Think i just need to see a darker line Claire to convince me, esp after oh's disapointing reaction. Just ordered a couple of digitals on ebay(so much cheaper) so hope they will arrive tuesday. xx

Right im off now girls, gl for +opk's very soon and bd'ing 2nite/2morrow Claire :winkwink:!

speak tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhh bless! Well this baby mite just arrive on due date then!! Fingers x'd! Well my indian is here so time to eat. Speak to y'all soon. Love lots xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

I'm glad ya'll aren't gonna leave me...lol...I think since I'm the only one with fertility issues I'll be the last to get a BFP....so it makes me feel better to know ya'll will be with me till I can catch up...lol....

We're gonna BD tonight, cause the ferning has to mean something!

:dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

Well AF seemed to just be spotting, so someone told me to take an IC this morning and it was white as white can be. So I don't know what to think. Waiting for my OPK's to come in so I can try them out and see if it works. Never used them before to TTC.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey pam you cud be our next BFP!!!! Things happen wen u least expect them!!! I feel im gona be the last as my dh just dosent seem up for it hardly ever!! I feel i get one chance a month!!! Lol!! Think positive hun bcoz who knows wot is round the corner.....xxxxx lotsa hugs xxx:hugs:

Kendra, get opk'ing!!! You not far behind us all babe xxx you are in this wiv us xxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks Baby....and men say WE are confusing...I mean come on...it's SEX...men LOVE SEX....they are more confusing than we are!

I checked my CM and it's super white and thiiiiiick...like a really thich lotion....hoping that's a good sign! Been having some cramps and some ovarian pain....so we'll see what comes from it!!

Kendra....I agree with the ^^ Keep testing honey....you just never know!


----------



## deafgal01

Baby- I'm here now... I was in a foul mood earlier so went off to mope in bed and cry. All because I was losing some games to DH (I seriously kept losing to him no matter which game we were playing). I also cried cuz I haven't succeeded in getting pregnant yet. He made me laugh though and snuggled with me til we both fell asleep for a nap (3 hours nap or something). I'm fine now- I think it was pms emotions getting to me earlier today.


----------



## pambolina21

Awww....sweetie....I wish I could find you and give you a hug! UUghh I know what those emotions can do to a woman.....:hugs: :hugs:

You'll succeed in getting pregnant hun....I know it will happen....and we're all here for you till it does and after......


----------



## 9babiesgone

deafgal, I feel bad, being pregnant and posting in this thread, bc every single one of you deserves it maybe even more than I do. I love you all, and I am sending as much :dust: as I can.

xxxx :hugs:

hope you aer feeling better deafgal!!
It took me 2 1/2 years to get pregnant with my 1st child. so I do understand your pain.


----------



## deafgal01

9babies- I hope I don't have to wait 2 1/2 years to get my first... I'm thrilled for you so don't feel bad about posting in here. I like hearing the other success stories and learning about what happens in a pregnancy because I sure miss out on hearing stuff from the pregnant ladies in my family (I don't see them often enough) by now three of them had their babies and one is still expecting.

I'm definitely feeling better... I had a nap too (with DH) so that helped. I don't know why I was crying over the stupid games- they were just games and I just didn't like losing all of them. I think DH felt bad for me too cuz he came into the bedroom to bug me. He made small talk too and got me laughing haha... This was one of the small chats he made with me. He was like "can I mope with you too?" I was going "yeah" He said "but what can I mope about? I have nothing to mope about?" I said "well, you could mope about me going away for 2 days." He went ":wohoo: :cry: :wohoo: :cry:" It was hilarious...


----------



## KendraNoell

Thank you ladies... I should be getting my OPK's in the mail tomorrow or Tuesday. I only got 20 at this point to try them out and see.


----------



## pambolina21

NOOOOOO....don't start feeling that way hun.....last time I saw that in a thread they all left....and you promised not to leave...lol....We love your support and there is no reason to feel bad about a blessing....

I think my ferning was a fluke...I just read that if you are a smoker you'll get ferning....and I didn't know that....and when I tested this morning it was an hour after having a smoke.....and it said to wait 2-3 hours to test after eating/drinking/smoking....

I think having PCOS I am soooooooooooo screwed in using ANYTHING that helps in identifying ovulation....having PCOS I probably have an excess of estrogen and that can also cause ferning when there's no ovulation.....

:pop:*****My bubble has been popped*****:pop:


----------



## deafgal01

9babies- :hugs: Please stay around. We will eventually get our :bfp:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am not going anywhere, the only way I would is if you didnt want me here, and I guess you guys love me too much!! LOL

I am glad I didnt make anyone feel bad. I try to encourage, adn I hope too deafgal you dont have to wait that long. :dust:

I am having a moment of nausea. not feeling that hot.

oh no pam, didnt know that about smoking either. YIKes


----------



## deafgal01

Kinda funny I was crying over losing games and not being preggers. Haha! :blush: I guess I have my moments. :-= I don't think I've cried over losing any games for a long time though. I am a sore loser about losing games but usually I throw a fit or something, not cry!


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe deafgal well you could be preggo and just not know it yet. still early.


----------



## deafgal01

9babies, true... I gotta hang in there. only 8 more days til we know for sure...


----------



## 9babiesgone

yay! 8 days. I hope that YOu get your :bfp:

lots of :dust:


----------



## deafgal01

9babies- I hope so too but I'm not feeling too optimistic about it today. I know the motto here says I ain't out til AF shows her face.


----------



## pambolina21

that's right...your not out yet...lol....

I didn't know that about smoking either....doing the saliva testing is new to me so I'm slowly finding things out....I just gotta remember to not smoke/eat/drink 2-3 hours before I test....And I know I should quit smoking but I ALWAYS do when I find out I'm pregnant....till then I can't handle the TTC and 2WW without them...lmao....I'm looking forward to tomorrow when I test again and I'm praying I still see a ferning pattern....cause OMG it was soooo thick this morning.....FX FX FX FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hug: :flower: :hug: :flower: :hug:


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- I hope it's still full of fern in the morning!


----------



## pambolina21

thanks...lol...me too....I tested my hubby's and didnt see anything....so FX!
It's getting late so I'm gonna hit the sack....Good Night to all my beautiful ladies!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I don't even know what to think now... AF gone just brown CM. And gas like nothing I've ever had before! Hubby keeps looking at me going " was that a fart or your stomach? " half the time its just my stomach rumbling!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

OMG girls, i got a :bfp: on a FRER!!! i am on :cloud9: 
Very early days so i'm a bit scared but also very excited:)

9babies are you feeling hot? i was like an oven in bed last night, oh couldn't believe it as i'm normally cold!. Even this morning i've just got a vest on and i don't think its that hot really??

We will all get :bfp:'s soon, i know we will and i'll be here as long as you guys want me to be. xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Here is my pic for today x


----------



## laura_2010

BIIIIIIIIG Gratz to you hun!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xxxxx


----------



## laura_2010

Rach how many months you been ttc?
Nice lines tho! :hugs: soooo pleased for you hun!
And another Q lol :dohh: how many times around ovulation did you BD? xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Laura :)
This is our 3rd cycle ttc and we had 2 cycles ntnp when i 1st came off bcp x

Im pretty sure i ov' on the 18th and we bd mornings of the 13th and 17th and thats it! Guess it was a :spermy: from 1 day before that did it! i lay in bed for about half hr after as well :)

:hugs: xx


----------



## laura_2010

Awww so it can be done without BD too much Im gonna BD tonight then see how opk's look... :winkwink: But I kinda feel it this month.. I sed that last month tho lol, but do feel it more hehe! :thumbup:
If I BD tonight then il lay for 1-2hrs lol... woop woop! :haha:
If its not bed time I tent to lay for 15-20mins... hehe.... Gonna go poas! 
What was your syptoms? :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

So when your ss girls just look at anything thats different for you, don't worry about whether you haven't got a few symptoms.

for me my different symptoms to usual were

spot of blood on toilet tissue at 6dpo
food tasting different 
hot, hot, hot!
bit more tired than usual 
cramps a little different to af - more twingy and a tight feeling all the way around

otherwise everthing is pretty normal!
boobs look and feel same
cm one day dryish next day loads
cervix is low and hard
not weeing anymore,yet!

:dust: to everyone xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

haha yes go poas girl!!

yes prove you don't have to bd too much, luckily for me as oh does not have a very high sex drive :)

I'm feeling positive for you all - there's going to be some more :bfp:'s very soon defo xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yaaaaayyyy rachel a huge congrats to you!!! How exciting!! Big big hugs xxx:hugs:

Well i opk'd this morning and the line is a little darket n came up quicker so fingers x'd i will ov in nxt cple days...we bd this morn n had legs in air for 10 mins then fell back to sleep for half hour...think we'll wait n bd wed now. Did u use conceive plus laura? Was it any good?? im bit concerned bout my lack of ewcm this cycle...i wont be able to tell today as :spermy: swimming around! Lol!!! Think im not gona go with cm this month al just opk...u opk yet laura?? xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe yeh... Opked still lines but i gotta few more days yet cm is stil creamy but lots so and lil ewcm mixed in sooo im thinking still il ovulate around 31st -1st... Lol OH was like we gonna use that concive plus then ( last night) But I sed we will save it for tonight :haha: just soo it another day of mre spermy for ovulation as Im not gonna ova BD lol... :winkwink:
Will opk again 2ish... I did getta lil concive plus out of tub and it wass soooo much like ewcm I was shocked how much it was like it.... :happydance: xxxx Hugs :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

my oh made me laugh..trying to work out when we last bd he thought it was a couple of weeks ago when we went out and when i reeled off the dates he was like you remember exactly when we have :sex: ummm like yes of course i do, i record it on the internet and share it with you guys (didn't say that though!) :rofl:

Keep opking girls - not long before you'll be back in the 2ww :happydance:


xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Congrats 9 babies and 30 mummy. I am sitting at work with chills all over for your news! I am waiting to get a pos opk. Day 12..not quite there. No smiley face on digital yet. Ughhh...wish me luck or hell, sprinkle sum dust this way! Happy and healthy 9 to you ladies!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thank you and GL asibling4 sending lots of :dust: your way xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks 30mummy. have you ever tried the cb digital opks?


----------



## 30mummyof1

No i haven't hun, only the cheapy ones you get on the internet. I always found mine worked better in the afternoon :)

xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks 30 mummy


----------



## pambolina21

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/632/632640zx6vm25i6x.jpg

I am sooooooooooooo happy for you hun!!!! It's an awesome feeling to see 2 wonderful woman get their BFP's and I got to follow in their journey...I'm so excited!!!! :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Pam, i'll keep you all updated. You will be joining us soon i know it, probably just when you least expect it. That was the case for me :)

:hugs:
xxx


----------



## pambolina21

Welll that sounds like your leaving....you don't have to leave! We want you to stay!

I'm sure I will eventually follow in your footsteps....just not sure when ATM....For some reason FF put me as having ovulated on Thursday because of a temp dip but I know I didn't ovulate cause I had negative OPK's....I don't think FF is as reliable as some people think....lol....I took another opk this morning and it's so freakin faint....but I still have ferning in my saliva test....so who knows......

How is everyone else doing???!


----------



## pambolina21

Here's my OPK and Saliva test from this morning....
 



Attached Files:







opk1.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 3









salivatest2.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh no didn't mean i was leaving just joining us in the preggo club :)

Yes opk still quite light Pam but i had completely white ones only 5 days before ov' so i don't think it will be long hun :hugs: xx


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks hun....I have some hope still that I will finally ovulate...I had read that ferning can take place up to 5 days prior to ovulation....so I'll keep testing....

Last night we were suppose to DTD but DH wasn't feeling to good and even though he was into it he had a hard time keeping focus....so we didn't get to....but I told him we HAVE TO TONIGHT AND FOR THE NEXT FEW DAYS...LOL....just in case....I'm not holding my breath that I will actually ovulate cause people with PCOS can have excess of estrogen which can cause ferning but no ovulation...so we'll see what happens in the next couple of days!

Congrats again sweetie! :hugs: I'm glad your not leaving!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well least if you can get a few bd's in this week there will be plenty of :spermy:'s ready :)
This time next week you could be in your 2ww hun :happydance: positive thoughs xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh and thank you for adding me to the thread title, still can't believe it!! :cloud9:


----------



## pambolina21

Oh I am sooooooooo hoping for that! I know 2WW can be awful but I'm looking forward to it.....lmao.....still in limbo over here....UGH!

No problem hun! Ya'll deserve to have it sky-writted! LOL!

Took another opk....I think it's a little darker than my other one from this morning....
 



Attached Files:







opk2.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes that's definitely getting there hun, FX just keeps getting darker for you. I have everything crossed for you hun xx :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

yay congrats 30mommyof1!!!!!

so happy for you!!! woohoo!!

sending :dust: for the rest of ya!! :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Whoop whoop for ewcm!!! Just bn too toilet n i got a heaps off it! At last!!!! Yaaaaay!!!!!! Its arrived! Bd'd this morn n gona again tmor!! :happydance:

Pam your opk looks like mine did this mornin and im expecting to ov wed/thurs, keep testing babe! Whahooooo! :happydance:


----------



## laura_2010

Wooohooo! Yay you opked claire??? :hugs: Still waiting for pos hehe... gonna BD tonight hehe :haha: x


----------



## pambolina21

That's awesome Baby! I hope I get some EWCM soon....right now it's just a thick white lotiony type....been cramping alittle today so I hope that's a good sign!!!

I just found out through Facebook that my friend is having her baby boy Ayden today! He's not due for another 2 weeks or so but she keeps having contractions so the doctor is gonna go ahead and take him.....I'm excited for her!

I hope my opk's get darker too....I'm so ready to start this!!!! :brat:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yayyy! Claire :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: get bd'ing and i bet your catch that eggy!!!
GL Laura when you poas and also to Pam - hope yours gets darker soon hun xx


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks Mummy....hate to bring up a sore subject but....anymore news on Sian?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well they caught the guy that did it, he was in court today. Should burn in hell as far as most of swindon is concerned. He also admitted to a 2nd murder back in 2003-5 so they are trying to work out who she is. 
Sian's dad made a public statement today, was so sad he could barely speak. Poor poor man.
Thanks for asking Pam :hugs: xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

sorry double post


----------



## 9babiesgone

oh my how sad!! I am really upset. I dont get to see an ob, they put me in with my normal doctor who doesnt even do ultrasounds or anything. and the ob I had with my january loss, they wont let me see, until I get nother referral, but I wont till i see my regular doctor!!! 

UGGH and I was supposed to be able to see my ob, for miscarriage stuff, from before, but now I need a referral?? it is a bunch of red tape. : (

just to see an freakin doc for my pregnancy


----------



## pambolina21

@Mummy....It is so sad....we have some horrible people walking this Earth....I think any murdered should be put to death the same way as he did to his/her victim....But that's just the nasty coming out...I know I should't think like that but I can't help it sometimes!!!! Swindon is in my prayers hun!

@9babies....that really blows...you shouldn't have to go through that kind of "red tape" with the losses you've had in the past....but I know how corrupt doctor's can be! Try and fight it if you can hun! :hugs:

I called my GYN today and asked for all my other test levels and to my HAPPY HAPPY surprise....for having PCOS all my hormone levels have finally normalized!!!! I'm no longer carrying a high level of testosterone which was key to my having no periods....so I know now that the Metformin has finally worked for me....I am so excited! I hope now my body will try and ovulate on it's own!!! Also my appt to see my doc for diabetes has been pushed back to the 7th because my other appt (which was scheduled for tomorrow) was with a temp doc cause my original doc has been out of town...but according to the nurse she said my glucose level of 5.8 wasn't high enough to worry about!!!!! She said there was no reason for my GYN to send me to my PCP for further testing....but...I'm gonna see him anyway....I suffer from anxiety and I want to see if he will prescribe me something....I hardly drive anymore cause it's affecting my concentration....so we'll see how that goes.....

LOL...sorry for going on and on and on....just wanted to share with everyone...lol


----------



## 9babiesgone

good news pam! so happy to hear that!! I am trying to fight it pam, but it is hard, when I have to drive 30 minutes to change my doctor, and then to get another referral yet again. I might not get seen for 5 weeks by an ob!!! if not more!! : (


----------



## pambolina21

Doctor's can be such douche bags! You'll probably just have to do things their way....let your normal doc confirm the pregnancy and then he/she will give you your referral....I know it's hard to let that happen....but stressing about it isn't going to help you either.....I dunno hun....I wish I could be more help!!!! :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah I might just make a ruckus about it though. LOL


----------



## pambolina21

I don't blame you! LOL! I would too! Hope everything works out hun!!

Took another opk...but cramping almost feels like AF....
 



Attached Files:







opk3.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pambolina21

Hey! Where is everybody!?!?!


----------



## 9babiesgone

busy with my pooks. Mostly been busy.


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- I'm here now. I was on the road most of the day.

30Mommy- congrats on your bfp.


----------



## pambolina21

YAY! I was gettin lonely in here...LOL....

How are ya'll doin? Everyone feeling alright?


----------



## deafgal01

I'm fine, just tired... and snacking on chips - arugh... I should be full from dinner! especially considering i had a late dinner.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so tired. sorry I was so busy earlier. my day has been kinda weird.


----------



## deafgal01

9babies, want to tell us about it?


----------



## pambolina21

Nothing to apologize about....lol....it's been a slow but stressful day cause my baby girl decided to put me through the wringer....Man she was awful today....probably the start of things for years to come...LMAO....

Hubby's getting sicker so I don't think we're gonna be boom-booming tonight....which sucks but I guess it's for the best....I don't wanna get sick, I'm still recovering from that awful sickness that got me a few weeks ago...I'm still coughing!


----------



## 9babiesgone

well first off, the morning started out that me and the kids slept in till 10 am, but tehn late afternoon I fought with doctors all day trying to get an appt. still havent got one, but for my pcm that doesnt do pregnancy appts, but they wouldnt let me see an ob, even though I had a referral for ob, before in january and in feb for miscarriages, but the guy yon the phone was an idiot, and wouldnt let me schedule with the ob, so I have to get a new referral. then the afternoon, my daughter drew 2 new letters, c , o and t!! she knows all her letters when she sees them, but can not draw them, so that was real progress. Then I spent most of the day, completely shattered and drained, bc My energy levels just dropped around 12 pm today, and I have been super tired all day. all in all it was a very weird day, but struggling.


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina21 said:


> Nothing to apologize about....lol....it's been a slow but stressful day cause my baby girl decided to put me through the wringer....Man she was awful today....probably the start of things for years to come...LMAO....
> 
> Hubby's getting sicker so I don't think we're gonna be boom-booming tonight....which sucks but I guess it's for the best....I don't wanna get sick, I'm still recovering from that awful sickness that got me a few weeks ago...I'm still coughing!

I Know how that is, my kids test me all the time. 
how old is she?
:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Pam and 9babies sounds like a rough day for both of you!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks deafgal!!! 


:hugs: all around!!


----------



## pambolina21

That's great about your DD!!! I'm so proud of her!!

I'm sorry you had to struggle with the docs....hopefully it will all get straightened out soon!


----------



## pambolina21

9babiesgone said:


> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing to apologize about....lol....it's been a slow but stressful day cause my baby girl decided to put me through the wringer....Man she was awful today....probably the start of things for years to come...LMAO....
> 
> Hubby's getting sicker so I don't think we're gonna be boom-booming tonight....which sucks but I guess it's for the best....I don't wanna get sick, I'm still recovering from that awful sickness that got me a few weeks ago...I'm still coughing!
> 
> I Know how that is, my kids test me all the time.
> how old is she?
> :hugs:Click to expand...

She's 21 months old.....I've never had to clean up so many spills like I did today....and god forbid I leave my drink unattended for a minute...cause she'll be elbow deep in my cup...lol....she loves ice!


----------



## pambolina21

I have one worry right now and that is if my PCP doesn't perform the testing needed to find out where I stand with diabetes...My GYN might not prescribe me Clomid.....and there's a good chance he won't do the testing because my #'s are high enough to cause for alarm....:shrug: So I dunno....that's gonna bug me till I can see him on the 7th....UGH!


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina21 said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing to apologize about....lol....it's been a slow but stressful day cause my baby girl decided to put me through the wringer....Man she was awful today....probably the start of things for years to come...LMAO....
> 
> Hubby's getting sicker so I don't think we're gonna be boom-booming tonight....which sucks but I guess it's for the best....I don't wanna get sick, I'm still recovering from that awful sickness that got me a few weeks ago...I'm still coughing!
> 
> 
> I Know how that is, my kids test me all the time.
> how old is she?
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> She's 21 months old.....I've never had to clean up so many spills like I did today....and god forbid I leave my drink unattended for a minute...cause she'll be elbow deep in my cup...lol....she loves ice!Click to expand...

awwe my son is 23 months old, and is always in my stuff. Constantly!!1

Yep I Know exactly how you feel.


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina21 said:


> That's great about your DD!!! I'm so proud of her!!
> 
> I'm sorry you had to struggle with the docs....hopefully it will all get straightened out soon!

Yeah thanks so much. I hope they check you out thoroughly! bc with your diabetes, it could be bad , if they dont!!!

My grandma is diabetic.


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: Good grief... I still got much to learn, haven't I?


----------



## pambolina21

Well according to the nurse at my PCP office she said it doesn't appear that I am diabetic cause the #'s are so low...so I'm holding onto hope that my doctor will tell me that I am okay and to just stay on my Metformin....

@deafgal....there's ALOT to learn when it comes to kids honey but it's a learn as you go process...believe me when I say that when you hold your baby for the first time you'll have these natural instincts and wonder WTF did they come from!!! LOL! I used common sense and my instinct with my 9 year old....and she's still alive...LOL....but having close friends and family around helped too....plus you have us! 

I gotta get in bed ya'll.....DH is giving me the look....tee hee hee!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- g'nite... I'll take your word for it.


----------



## 9babiesgone

dont worry deafgal you will have the motherly instinct!! I trust you will!!

good night pam, I am glad your numbers are great, so maybe nothing will need to be done. : )


----------



## deafgal01

I believe you guys I think i'm gonna go to sleep. I'm exhausted and tomorrow's gonna be long day. We're hanging with my SIL and bro tomorrow until noon and then after that all of us are separating on our ways (bro and SIL going home to North Carolina while dad and I drive back to Indiana).


----------



## 9babiesgone

good night deafgal ,hope tomorrow is a great day for you!! :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all....
I tyred that Concieve plus last night was really goood! OH enjoyed it too... plus I lay dwn for a hrs or so before washing and I think it will help spermy hang around longer :winkwink:
OPk's arnt changing yet tho... but normaly I get better ones frm 2ish and beter at night so il see... I due to ovulate 31st -1st soo not long...
Hows evryone else???
Hpe you having a great time way claire... xx :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

go Laura! lol reckon there's going to be loads of little :spermys: waiting for that eggy!!
Hope Claire's getting lots of bd'ing in too! :winkwink:

I'm feeling ok today thanks hun xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Please give advice if you have experience with CB Digital ov kit



Ok so yesterday was day 12 of my cycle. I tested before work at 5:30am and nothing. At 2pm after holding urine for 3 hours and arriving home, 2 nice lines and the smiley appeared as picture above shows. We did an insem the day before the smiley and right when I got the smiley. Last night by 6:45 pm, still two nice lines but no smiley. Does it matter that I did not hold my urine for that?? Should I keep testing once I get the first smiley? Am I done Ovulating? See I am used to just the non-digital two liners where I would get two nice lines two days in a row so the smiley and then lack there of is throwing me way off. Help! Thanks!


----------



## deafgal01

Blah, I think AF is gonna show her face in 5 to 6 days time... :cry: Ok, enough of pouting... I'm on a mini-vacation.. I'm here to have a good time. I'll have time for a :cry: later when AF makes an appearance (if she makes it).


----------



## asibling4gi04

deafgal hang in there sweetie. You may have a late implanter. Fingers crossed for you! Hugs, Jodi


----------



## deafgal01

asib, i have not seen anyone with a chart like mine get a late implanter- the temps keep dropping.


----------



## asibling4gi04

No offense deafgal, I do not temp r chart, it will make you crazy..I simply use OPKS, TIMING IS everything. I think our bodies play tricks on us and we guess a lot. I eliminate all of that by using opks and I have been preggers 2 times on first try doing that but they did not stick sadly. I do take robitussin as i read the ingredient guafesin (i spelled it wrong) helps the spermies live longer as it makes your cm sperm friendly. IDK..Just saying..Chin up doll!


----------



## deafgal01

asib, none taken... I only temp cuz I wanted to know when I "ovulated" this cycle. Seems I have a small difference in which days I ovulated last cycle and this cycle. I guess I'm just trying to find a pattern.


----------



## pambolina21

Good Morning ladies!!!! 

Sorry for abandoning so early last night I just wanted to catch DH when the timing was good...LOL....But after waking up this morning I see now that our attempts were pointless because I'M SPOTTING!!!! OMG I think AF is actually gonna show on her own!!!!!! I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

GO Laura! LOL! Catch that egg honey!

So anyway....DG, I hope you have a safe trip and a great visit! Don't count yourself out so soon sweetie...you just never know! Your could get the next BFP!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

deafgal, sounds good..everyone knows what works for them and their comfy zone. I guess I am more clinical than in touch with myself. perhaps I can have your help and others in changing that! I know nothing about that stuff lol... best wishes!


----------



## pambolina21

@AS....I never knew about any of this till I came on here...lol....never once did I get up one morning and think "hey, I'm gonna check my cervix" LOL! Ah heck I still can't check my cervix cause I can never feel it!! I do check my CM though and I temp (which I'm about ready to give up on) and use OPK's and I have also starting Saliva testing! BNB surely introduced me to alot of things...some days I wish I didn't have all that knowledge and other days it's like....EH no big deal, gives me something to do...lol....


----------



## laura_2010

Lots of luck.... asibling4gi04.. :happydance:
My opk just now was still faint but darker than this morning's sooo im lil more pleased And I still have my last month's taped now lol :dohh: and 2mro I shud expect mre of a line before a pos...:winkwink:
Got ewcm tho so thats a start supose lol... Nice htp rach!!! :happydance:
Hpe your AF arrives pam :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Pam, lol I hear ya..thats why I stick to plain and simple using opks. I do not want to drive myself nuts. I hear if you cough, your cervix comes out..try couging hard when trying to feel it! Hope you get your Af so you can move along! Laura, thank you so much and best wishes for you! Perhaps bump buds?? :happydance: The opks do confuse me. When using the simple two lines, I get two nice lines each month. This month I used the CB Digital with a smiley face, got one smiley face but then he went away last evening but the lines were still nice?!? so confusing..ahhhh lol!


----------



## deafgal01

I'll probably stick with temping until end of June or July and then give it up because by then I will know my body better and see a pattern at that point. Unless I'm hooked to temping because I've been told if the temp stays up, it's possible you're baking a bun in the oven. Probably gonna do the opk until May or June, whenever I run out (I can't spend much money in summer because all our money goes to the bills and rent and food/necessities). It's funny I was talking with Cat last night- she was saying I should try hot yoga. I asked around about it on my journal here last night (seems I should be careful if it's hot yoga because I don't want to cook the :spermy: but it seems safe enough to do up til closer to ovulation time and then I switch to regular yoga or take a break). Also I can try acupuncture. I have heard several success stories with that but I have no idea if there's any place of the sort in my area (I know there's a place in northern part of the city but it's a long drive 45 minutes or longer) and I'm not willing to drive that far at this point in the season. I might next fall if I still have no luck but I was telling Cat that it'd be just my luck and very ironic if after seeing the dr in June, that very next cycle (after I've been assured that my fertility is FINE), I get a lil beanie.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Deafgal I hear yoga and acupuncture are both good tools when ttc..i just cannot afford!


----------



## deafgal01

asib, same here- I can't afford either one unless there's a good deal on it... I doubt my insurance would cover either one. Blah.


----------



## asibling4gi04

we should have ttc fundraisers just for this stuff!!


----------



## deafgal01

asib- that's a great idea- or sign up acupuncture/yoga instructors who would contribute without charging us a hefty fee!


----------



## asibling4gi04

omg deafgal - that would be amazing! Perhaps we can place a free add for volunteers!! ?


----------



## deafgal01

Yep, an ad for volunteers from all around the world...


----------



## pambolina21

So I'm ready to start using my CBFM and I was wondering if anyone know's when I am to actually start using it? (Pushing the "m" button) Do I wait for a full flow or do I start it even though it's vvvvv light spotting?


----------



## 9babiesgone

hey everyone.


----------



## 30mummyof1

answered your question on the other thread Pam, gl hun - hope its not long before you can use it. Remember when you are ready to use it set it at a good time regardless of the day (you have 2 hrs either side) :)

xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

hey 9babies how you doing? xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

eh, just really tired!! and I just got off the phone with a nurse, and I am still getting the run around!!

I am done dealing with military doctors, I think I am going to askmy husband to take me to the tricare office, and I am going to change my pcm, to someone different off base.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I would have thought with your history they should be sorting early scans and monitoring you closely etc.., you've got to do what feels right and that seems going elsewhere hun xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I tried to book a docs app yesterday but they couldn't book me 1,fully booked march and april!! rediculous i think. Need to ring each day and see if they have one on that day :(

Hoping to move doctors as we moved house but they haven't got any room at mo, so put me on the waiting list. That might be for a few weeks.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I was so mad at the lady on the phone, I told her, hey I have had 10 miscarriages. and I really need to be seen like asap!! it is imperative, and she gave me the whole run around, see your pcm, let her get you referral that will take 4 or 5 weeks, when they call me to make an appt afte rthe 5 week referral wait!! then wait for appt, etc.

BS!!!! I am so sick of this. now I have to travel 30 minutes to change my pcm to an ob!! and I am so upset right now.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh hun, hope you get it all sorted soon x


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks 30!!!

how are you?


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks for responding.

Sorry ya'll are getting the run around with setting appts....I know that can be frustrating....:hugs::flower::hugs:

I am in a funk mood today....I can already tell I'm gonna be snappy today....

*heavy sigh* 

So far my baby girl is behaving but I'm not gonna hold me breath....usually after her nap her whole persona changes...kind of like a Jeykl and Hyde kind of thing....lol.....

It doesn't help that it's all cloudy and dreary outside, that's always a mood damper.....So I just want to apologize now for any snippy/snappy vibes I give off....I don't mean to be a downer!


----------



## pambolina21

Well my flow is starting to pick up...so I'm thinking I'll start the monitor tomorrow when I wake up (so that it's in the testing window that I want) but mark it as day 2....does that sound about right? If I mark tomorrow as Day 2 in the morning that will be my timing window?


----------



## 9babiesgone

I think that is just right pam, about your moniter!! it is ok, if you are a little down. today is really crappy for me so far, and I am trying so hard nto to be negative but it is so hard not to be.


----------



## laura_2010

YAY!! pam :happydance:
Awww your sooo pretty pam! :thumbup: Well my opks are darkeening I think my pos will be 2mro :happydance:
U all okies? x


----------



## asibling4gi04

im right here with you laura lets go ov! Pam lauras right, you be pretty pretty..


----------



## pambolina21

Okay great....cause it's no longer spotting....and MAN am I already feeling it...UUGH....cramps and my boobs are killing me...lol....but it's good...it's a good thing...I can't believe I'm having my first natural cycle since 2009....Now I won't have to take Provera on the 1st cause my body did it on it's own! :happydance:

Sorry for being this way about AF....it's just exciting cause now I REALLY have a chance at conceiving!!! It's 45 days since my last flow but that was brought on by Provera so I dunno when I'll start again...hopefully it won't be that long next time....

It's alright hun...we are entitled to "bad/gloomy" days....just gotta try harder to find some good that's going on and thrive on it....Like for instance....YOUR PREGNANT! YAY!!!!!!! Time to start looking around online at cute lil outfits and stuff....and when you find out the sex of the baby I wanna buy you something or make you something and I'll ship it to you if you'll let me....Same goes for Mummy....I wanna be able to send ya'll something as my gift for your baby shower....So I hope ya'll will let me!!!! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep i agree Pam about monitor :) and least your getting af by yourself now hun xx


----------



## pambolina21

AWWWWWW....thanks Laura and AS!!!! Ya'll are so sweet!!!! Ya'll have made my day.....lol.....I just wanted ya'll to put a face with a name! I'd love to see a pic of all of you so I can do the same......All you ladies are already so beautiful to me....and I thank God that I have you all in my life, don't know how I would have gotten through all this (and all that's to come) without you!!!! I love you all!!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ahh bless ya Pam, thats so sweet :) We will be finding out the sex this time, we didn't with ds. I would love to buy pink things this time but it doesn't matter as boys are great too :) Long as its healthy :)

I understand how happy you are, because all we want our bodies to do is what they are suposed to do don't we! :)

:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

30mummyof1 said:


> Yep i agree Pam :) Least your getting af by yourself now hun xx

Yes ma'am!!! Maybe boom-booming last night helped bring it on...lol....my husband didn't understand how I could be so happy about this but once I explained and tried to have him put himself in my shoes...he understood!

Here's my husband and baby girl....this was taken over last weekend when we were at my parents house for my nephew's bday party...you can see the sunburn....lol.....
 



Attached Files:







JerryandBoobear.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## 9babiesgone

i am so glad you are getting your period naturally!! that is freakin awesome!!!

so happy for you!!!1 and soon you can start trying again!! woohoo!!
thanks for all your love pam, and your positivity!!! 

I am about to put an progesterone pill up my hoo hoo. LOL anything I can do, to help while I wait for a appt!!!

I really can not wait, husband gets paid tomorrow, and we are going to buy groceries, toys for our 2 pooks, and some baby clothes!! omgosh!!! so excited. You are right, I should be more happy. Heheh


----------



## 9babiesgone

i am so glad you are getting your period naturally!! that is freakin awesome!!!

so happy for you!!!1 and soon you can start trying again!! woohoo!!
thanks for all your love pam, and your positivity!!! 

I am about to put an progesterone pill up my hoo hoo. LOL anything I can do, to help while I wait for a appt!!!

I really can not wait, husband gets paid tomorrow, and we are going to buy groceries, toys for our 2 pooks, and some baby clothes!! omgosh!!! so excited. You are right, I should be more happy. Heheh


----------



## pambolina21

30mummyof1 said:


> Ahh bless ya Pam, thats so sweet :) We will be finding out the sex this time, we didn't with ds. I would love to buy pink things this time but it doesn't matter as boys are great too :) Long as its healthy :)
> 
> I understand how happy you are, because all we want our bodies to do is what they are suposed to do don't we! :)
> 
> :hugs:

I've contemplated NOT finding out the sex of my last baby....but since it WILL be our last....we'll probably find out so we can be prepared....All I have are girls things and if we end up with a boy I'll have to go out and buy everything all over again....lol....


----------



## pambolina21

SHOPPING SPREE!!!! LOL! What a thing to do....when I was pregnant with Meghan my husband DREADED my trips to BabiesRUS....LMAO....I bought at least an outfit or two everytime I went.....by the time Meghan got here she has so many cloths I was afraid she wouldn't get a chance to wear everything before she grew out of them....so she had a wardrobe change twice a day until she wore everything at least ONCE...lol....but it's awesome....take pics on what you buy!! LOL!! If we end up with a boy I might just have a garage sell for all my girls things....and use that money to buy boys things...lol....I kid you not I have SOOOO much stuff!!!!! But if we have a girl...I won't need to buy anything....just diapers and wipes!


----------



## 9babiesgone

sorry double post!!! wonky internet connection!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Nice!! I dont have much clothes for babies, boht o f my kids ruined most of their baby clothes with spit up and other stains.

I am so excited about getting paid. bc I love buygin my daughter and son toys, and I really love buying baby clothes. dont worry I will take pics!!! 
I am so excited. we are thinking of going to legoland on the weekend, to kinda privately celebrate my son's 2nd birthday, it is on the 22nd, but we want to do something just the 4 of us.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I was thinking we won't need to buy many big things but actually we still will, cot for baby or a toddler bed for ds, double buggy, bedroom furniture etc.. plus clothes if its a girl but i can't wait.Just hope everything goes ok, don't want to get too excited yet as sooo early.
You have a lovely family Pam :)

xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am letting myself get excited. bc I fear if i live in fear of the worst, I wont enjoy this at all!!! not saying about anyone but myself . 

I can not wait. to buy more baby stuff. havent had to buy baby stuff, in over an year. can not wait!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am letting myself get excited. bc I fear if i live in fear of the worst, I wont enjoy this at all!!! not saying about anyone but myself . 

I can not wait. to buy more baby stuff. havent had to buy baby stuff, in over an year. can not wait!!!


----------



## pambolina21

OOOoooo....my husbands wants to go to Legoland....lol...especially after seeing that on an episode of The Simpsons...lol....he's so goofy!

We get paid this Friday too and he's already talking about us going out to eat somewhere...like Red Lobster.....we don't have our big kids this weekend cause Hannah goes to her Dad's for the weekend and our son stays with his Momma this weekend so it will just be Meghan....and if we go out to eat we might have my Mom babysit or something and we can go out on a dinner date (something we haven't done in a loooooooooooooooooooooooong time!) Way overdue!!!! So I'm really looking forward to that....I don't care for seafood but I'm sure I'll find something I can eat!

I think ya'll are going to have a terrific weekend!


----------



## 30mummyof1

No you enjoy yourself 9, its the best experience :) I will try! :)

xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I think we will!!! I can not wait till the weekend, this past weekend we had so many bills we didnt get to get out at all. so I can not freakin wait!!!!!


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks Mummy! I should post a pic of my other 2 loves...Hannah and Aubrey....ONE DAY we'll get family photo's...lol...it just hasn't happened yet!

Once I can find some updated pic's of them two I will post them!


----------



## pambolina21

OMG...I'm watching the FoodNetwork and she's making this apple streudal with caramel sauce....mmmMMMmm....I'm gettin hungry! LOL!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I think we already picked a girl name and ironically it is none of those that I put in my baby name post!! hahaha not revealing it. till I find out what I am having.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm looking forward to the weekend too, we are telling our parents and i am telling my bf!

I actually invited my bf over when i didn't know i was pregnant so promised her drinkies in the new garden, ha ha woops! but i don't mind all worth it :)

:hugs: xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

nice 30 sounds amzing!!! Hope you have a great time.


----------



## pambolina21

That's awesome ya'll!!!! Just remember everyday is a milestone and it's something worth celebrating!!!

I'm having a hard time with girls names...lol...I got my boy name all figured out, I've had it figured out for a few years now! But for the life of me I can't find a girl name that I like! Hannah and Aubrey choose Meghan's name and it's only recently become natural for me to say (if that makes sense) Cause Meghan isn't what I would of choosen but because I couldn't think of anything I let them choose....lol....And they love sharing that story with people..."We picked out her name!"


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thats a cute story Pam :)

xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

that is super cute pam
thanks 30, yep yOU should try to enjoy it too, but i knnow the worry you can have. just can not let it take us over.

I finally have a girl name, if we have a boy, we alreayd have had a name, but lately we finally agreed on a name.


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks! :flower:

I'm ready for lunch! Boobear is sleeping right now so it's nice and relaxing right now....it's been sprinkling off and on all morning....but we need it, we haven't had rain in awhile!


----------



## KendraNoell

Just checking in to say hello. gonna be a rough couple days but I'm thinking of all of you!


----------



## pambolina21

Hey Kendra....I'm sorry you've been having a rough time...I hope it get's better soon! We are all here if you need to vent or just need a pick-me-up.....

:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

yep we are here, if you need anything kendra!!


----------



## pambolina21

How's everyone? 

Meghan's up from her nap and eating lunch...not much going on with my day....watching an old episode of Ghost Hunters.....of of my favorite shows!!!!

AF has definately settled in for the next 5 days so that should be fun....lol....it's a bittersweet visit!


----------



## 9babiesgone

catching up on some american idol ! and the kids are eating lunch!!!

not much going on here!!


kinda bored. 
Hoping to start cassies's preschool work again today in about 30 minutes.


----------



## pambolina21

Yea I'm kind of bored too...lol....UUUGHH...I just wanna nap now....why oh why didn't I nap when Meghan was napping...lol....I'm already looking forward to the weekend...I wanna go to the craft store and get some stuff for projects...give me something to do! Day's like this I wish I was working again...LOL....


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah I really just wish I had an nap, my kids are still not napping at all !!!! 


my son used to nap around 1 or 2 pm, everyday but he is in strike mode for napping now for awhile now. and my daughter never takes naps, as soon as she was 1, she stopped taking them


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe I had a nap lol this afternoon :dohh: Was jst soooo tired all of a sudden...
Now chilling might opk sooon and see.... OOhhh not long for april fool's day ayay! :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

lol you got some prank to do on someone up your sleeve??


hehee


----------



## pambolina21

April Fool's always reminds me of the time I first started my period...LOL...I was 16 years old and went to the bathroom and saw this brown stuff in my underwear....called for my Mom and showed her and she's all "April Fool's Day!!!!" It took me a second and I was like...."Seriously!? I thought it was suppose to be RED!?" LOL! 

I was a late bloomer..but I later learned that starting my period so late was a key sign to having PCOS....by the time I was 18 I had surgery to remove cysts that accumilated on my ovaries....so yea....it was always there.....

I never was good at pulling pranks because I coudn't keep a straight face...LOL....I tried the classic "Mom I'm pregnant" when I was like 15 but she just brushed it off "Oh yea right Pam!" LOL! Now I'm the Mom and I'm just WAITING for Hannah to pull that crap with me! LOL!


----------



## 9babiesgone

lol that is too funny. I got my first period at 11, and It was so dang heavy!!! I didnt start having light periods till afte rmy son in 09


----------



## pambolina21

I can't remember how light or heavy mine were....maybe just average...I dunno...lol...

Had a great dinner tonight...I decided to make breakfast for dinner so I made scrambled eggs, maple bacon, blueberry waffles and pancakes....yummmmmm! And I can't believe this...I'm still hungry!!!! What the crap!!!???? I dunno, I think the fact that I have cut soda's out almost completely has something to do with my appetite!


----------



## KendraNoell

Thanks ladies for your support. Pretty nervous for tomorrow's results but I'm hoping maybe I just need my sinuses scraped (although it sounds freaking HORRIBLE) or that maybe I am developing an allergy. Weather has been CRAZY here on the West Coast and a lot of people are staying sick a super long time or getting allergies.


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra if it helps I have sinus allergies too- it comes and goes depending on the weather. Very annoying!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi everyone

Feeling good today, its mine and oh's 4th anniversary together :) can't believe we have a ds, a new house and now a baba on the way. Just need him to propose now for the icing on the cake! :rofl:

Hope your all ok? won't be on here as much today, taking ds off to softplay a little later and then meeting my friend this afternoon and her new baba to walk around a park here in swindon :)

:hugs: xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls,wow i got a lot to catch up on in here! Will have a good read wen i get home later.....welli had that ewcm on mon pm then nothing! Dry again!!!! So not like me at all! We bd mon and tues so thats good for us! Lol!!! I still havent got a pos opk but i have been drinkin quite a bit so if i havent been drunk i bn hungova lol!!! So my pee has not been normal. Will test again tnite bfore bed, i did have slight cramping last night so maybe cud be ov? Am just confused at lack of ewcm!!!! xx

Ohhhhh pam i just noticed your ticker!!! Yaaaay great news bout af, how exciting! xxxx

Hope the two preggy mums are doin well, big hugs to you both!! xxx

How are you nat??? Any new symptoms?? Wen u testing?? xx

Hey laura, hows u today?? U get ya pos opk yet?? xxx

Hi to everyone else in here hope you all ok xx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Maybe if you've been a bit dehydrated from the alcohol thats why you've not had much ewcm? i heard drinking lots of water is good for increasing ewcm :) but if you did ov last night then spot on with the bd'ing hun :) test again later and let us know :)

Got my fx for you all this month - bring on the :bfp:'s :happydance:

:hugs: xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hiiiii!
Ohhh soooo pleased for you pam! :hugs:
Lats night opk was lil darker but noway near a pos, but they can just change im think il ovulate 31st or 1st... Im thinking the 1st tho as ovualtion cal said lol :wacko: Soo will opk sooon n post... Iv taped them up by dates and they seem to be darkeningn but I get more at night..:wacko: Gonna BD tonight and Fri... I still have that convice plus thing mixed with ewcm tho lol.... :dohh: even tho had goood old wash still hanging around :dohh:
OMG its soooo rainign here just too angel to school got drowned :growlmad: even my socks lmao! :haha:
im confused if il ovlaute you know this month Iv had a temp drop but didnt test wen I woke up sooo dunnno... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Just looked online and my temp seem to be nomal before ovulation sooo many be I might :wacko: it says temp frm -For most women, 96 to 98 degrees is considered normal prior to ovulation and 97 to 99 degrees after ovulation. By charting the differences - in one-tenth degree increments - you can determine when ovulation has taken place.

Mine was 36.5 that's 97.7, sooo it should rise after ovualtion then...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Don't think it'll be long laura! and sounds like your going to be covered bd'ing wise - :bfp: this month i reckon :happydance: woo hoo

xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Officially on the 2ww,.. IM IGNORING ANY AND ALL symptoms this round. Boy was I convinced last cycle! BEST WISHES PAM, LAURA!


----------



## 30mummyof1

GL asibling4, thats what i did this cycle and it goes much quicker (promise) xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thank you 30 mummy! : )


----------



## pambolina21

Hey all! Good Morning!

@ Baby it's good to see ya hun!!! :hugs: And I agree alcohol can really dry up your CM...I've been drinking alot of water and I don't feel as dry anymore....lol...

@Laura....FX for a nice dark line!!!! Temping can be so confusing huh?! LOL!

@AS...Good luck sweetie! Just take it one day at a time!!! We're here for you if you need us!

@Mummy....how are you doing sweetie? Having any MS yet?

@9babies....heya honey! How are you?! 

AFM I am now on CD2! YAY! I started my monitor this morning...my flow is still really light which has be worried...usually AF is kicking my ass by now....lol...Can the amount of water you drink change how light/full your flow is? Cause I drink alot of water daily....
Hannah just left for the school bus and Meghan is eating breakfast while watching cartoons....I swear, I'm getting to sick of these cartoons....lol....I need a change!!

Anyway....I hope you are all doing well!! I hope to hear from ya'll soon!


----------



## deafgal01

Baby- no new symptoms... I will wait til the 7th to test for anything if AF doesn't show by then.


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks pretty pam! BEST WISHES to you too! Glad things are moving along for you!


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks AS!!!

I'm hoping my doc will still put me on Clomid when I go in on the 4th of May....so we'll see! Maybe I won't even need it and ovulate on my own....I seriously have no idea if I ovulated this month or not....I thought I did around the 6th but I should of started way sooner than this....I'll have to go back through my posts and see if any of my opk's looked positive or not....with my luck that just happened to be the time I didn't test...lol....


----------



## pambolina21

It's possible it happened around the 10th cause that appears to be the darkest OPK I took....

Tested taken on March 10th...
 



Attached Files:







opk6.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## asibling4gi04

i was on clomid before and it was great.,had nice follicles! watch out for multiples! lol! did you try the digital opk pam?


----------



## pambolina21

I did try those but didn't get a positive and when I ran out of tests I just stuck with my cheapies....but now I have the CBFM so I'm excited to start using it....I've heard Clear Blue doesn't work well with people that have PCOS but we'll see! Cause I'll still be doing the Saliva testing and cheap IC's as well....lol....that egg won't be able to sneak up on me...lol....


----------



## asibling4gi04

pam im not too edcuated on pcos so forgive me..where do you get the saliva tests and how do they work?


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm doing great thanks Pam, still on :cloud9:
Feel a bit nauseous in the morning but no ms yet :)

xx


----------



## pambolina21

OMG I love this video...LMAO!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXXm696UbKY


----------



## KendraNoell

On my way to the Dr to find out about my CT... not a lot of pain and pressure yesterday or so far this morning so I'm thinking it could be allergies... luckily when they did the CT I was in serious pain and lots of pressure so hoping something will show up that looks like allergies.


----------



## Flowerbaby

hi girls well i opk'd n still not pos, ive had ov cramps all day today, just feel like af is gona show, been getting pains on leftside which is strange too as normally right, oh i hope that its a good sign !!! hoping i should ov soon if i havent already....i will opk again before bed. :thumbup:

pam - it does look like a positive opk in that pic so u may have ov'd on 10th, hope you ok hun, had nutella on toast for my brekky this morning, yummmyim gona try n drink as much water as i can during ov time next month hopefully that will increase my cm, but surely it will then dilute my pee for opk's that seems to be what has happened this month, or maybe it was thealcohol, oh well it was fun!!:happydance: i dont think the amount of water you drink will change af flow hun.....:hugs: 

AS - i think we are about in the same boat, im not sure if im in my tww now or just about to start it, i suspect its gona start tmor or fri, gona try n not symptom spot this month but i know what im like! hee hee :wacko:

Rach - i bet you are still on :cloud9: i would be too, i sooooooo hpe we can all join you soon! have you worked out your due date???? xxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

asibling4gi04 said:


> pam im not too edcuated on pcos so forgive me..where do you get the saliva tests and how do they work?

Mine is called Fertility Focus Ovulation Microscope....it's about the size of a tube of lipstick....it's pretty cool...it's best to use it in the morning so that food/drink and brushing your teeth won't ruin the results....you just take a drop of your saliva, place it on the lens and let the whole thing dry...when that's done you look at your saliva sample and look to see if your "ferning" or not....a ferning pattern looks like the leaves on a fern....that will signify that you are approaching ovulation or are already ovulating....it's pretty cool!


----------



## Flowerbaby

KendraNoell said:


> On my way to the Dr to find out about my CT... not a lot of pain and pressure yesterday or so far this morning so I'm thinking it could be allergies... luckily when they did the CT I was in serious pain and lots of pressure so hoping something will show up that looks like allergies.

Good luck hun hope all goes well at docs xxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Well...I know I've heard that if you increase your water intake while on your period it helps reduce the cramps....so I just thought it might also work for the flow...LOL....I know it's silly....


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope you get your + soon Claire, then the fun begins :)

I'm due on the 9th december hun, so might just be an xmas baby if i am late (hope not though) :)
I hope you all join me very soon as well hun, i have everything crossed xx

Had a cuddle with my friends baby today (he's 2mths) ahh love them at that age, not so fragile anymore but super cute :)

xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

PAM-WHERE do you get such a neat device??

Baby hopes, lets stay in touch and update one another..xoxo


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yes AS lets, i will post in your TWW thread aswell, starting to feel like i have ov'd today as i have no cm, totally dry and ive just opk'd again and its lighter!! You wud think it wudbe getting darker by now so thinkin ive missed my surge...will test again later though, but i suppose it dnt make much diff now anyway as we bd'd all we gonna! :wacko:Did u opk hun??? :hugs: 

Dus anyone know how long does a positive opk last before it gets lighter? I opk at 5ish ystrdy then didnt again until 1pm today and it was darker than last night but since that one they seem to be lighter now..???? Ohhh its sooo confusing!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Aaaaghh 9th december rach, how lush! My bday is 12 december so u cud have your lo on my bday!!! How sweet!!! xxx :baby:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks baby hopes..ok ..this is the deal from what I know...If you do not hold your urine for at least 3-4 hours and attempt to decrease liquids, it can cause lines to be lighter. I did OPK with a digital this month. My first time trying a digital and i n the morning, I had dark lines but no digital smiley face..by 2pm monday, had smiley face and 2 dark lines (held urine for 3 hours) byt 6:45 pm had no smiley face but lines were still there..had o cramping and by yesterday, no smiley face and lighter lines, today verrryy faint faint line so I peaked monday afternoon..I inseminated sunday, monday and yesterday so before, during and after in hopes to catch that eggy! yippee??? lets hope! GL hun keep me posted!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so incredibly tired!!! and hungry. we are almost out of food and are not buying groceries till tonight, so peanut butter and j for me!! LOL


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhh right, well i defo had a darker line than last night at 1pm but wasnt dark enuf for a pos, now its lighter....i havnt peed since 5pm so will hold my pee til 8pm n have another go and if its lighter then i must have peaked either during the night or this mornin, i got crampy tummy bn like this all day n started last night so sounds about right then. Ohhhh hunny i sooo hope we get our BFP's, how long have u bn ttc? :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

did you get a positive bfp, babyhopes??


----------



## asibling4gi04

B-HOPES., Try holding the urine like you said and than see. Even if you peaked thats just a surge,,you ov 24-48 hours after so hopefully you hit it! Here's to our BFPS this month! Come on and join me in claiming it and making it our month!


----------



## Flowerbaby

No havnt had a positive at all!!! Im very frustrated! Got all signs that ive ov'd crampy tummy and dryish cm but no positive, im thinkin i may have missed my blooming surge!! But think im covered Bd wise..hope so!! Gona not pee again for 3 hours n do another opk. Ohhh bless ya 9, try n have a nap! Mmmmmm....love peanut butter sarnies! Yummy ! xxx:hugs:

AS - i think thats what my cramping is that my eggy is gona pop out at any min....ohhh hun i so hope this is our month xxxx:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks. wish I could take a nap!! LOL

hope you get a positive soon baby hopes here is some :dust: for you and the other ladies waiting

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks 9babiies..I do not a want a sprinkle, POUR THAT DUST ON ME PLEAAAASEEE AND THANKSSS! :laugh2:


----------



## 9babiesgone

yes. I will :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


:dust: :dust :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

AWW 9BABIES THANKS..CATCHING IT ALL AND SUCKING IT IN! :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

NP!! I Hope it helps you get your :bfp: bc you and everyone else on this thread, deserve it so much!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

aww thanks 9bbs..I want a sib for my gianna..Hence my screen name asibling4gi. She is autistic and when I am long gone, I want her to have a bro or sis to be in her life... I am soooo hoping for it! ALL THE HIGHER POWERS, PLEASE HEAR MY PLEA! ; )


----------



## 9babiesgone

I know how you feel, my oldest daughter,is 3 years old and has aspergers!!

It is a nice feeling ot give them a sibling! I am really rooting for you!!! sending fertile energy your way!!!


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all....
Claire I havent gotta pos either infact here lighter:cry: Today did one at 6 and was neg fainist lines... Im not due to ovylaute tho untill 1st... but i normaly get good lines by now???? :dohh: I have tons of ewcm... and white ewcm sooo this morn it was jsut white milky cm now its chnaging soo might get the pos 2mro I have niggly cramps as well...:growlmad: im hating this cycle already but wont pee now untill lter n see how it is then...:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Do you have the ewcm claire???
everyone else okies??? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Hey all....glad to see ya'll are doing good!!!

My flow has finally picked up again which (as strange as it sounds) makes me happy....lol....The cramps come on in waves but aren't bad at all!!! LOL!

So me and Meghan just finished with lunch and watchin the ole tube...far from anything exciting...lol...I'll be glad for the weekend when I can go shopping!!

Meghan is so funny....I'm just sitting here writing this post and I kept hearing this knocking sound and looked over at Meghan and she just giggled then when I looked away again I hear this undeniable sound and when I look at Meghan again she just starts laughing....she's tooting in her high chair and it's making a knocking/popping sound against her seat...LOL....she's something else!!!! No doubt she feel's better now! :rofl:


----------



## laura_2010

aww bless arnt they funny! Angel said today.... We went to see a friend who's husnad had died and she told angel she has squierls in the back garden soo wen we go ova she can see them.. On the way there we told her about the lady being on her own cuz her husband had gone to heaven and she turn round and said... No she doesnt live alone she lives with the squierls! lmao! cudnt stop laughing!!! :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

laura_2010 said:


> Hi all....
> Claire I havent gotta pos either infact here lighter:cry: Today did one at 6 and was neg fainist lines... Im not due to ovylaute tho untill 1st... but i normaly get good lines by now???? :dohh: I have tons of ewcm... and white ewcm sooo this morn it was jsut white milky cm now its chnaging soo might get the pos 2mro I have niggly cramps as well...:growlmad: im hating this cycle already but wont pee now untill lter n see how it is then...:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Do you have the ewcm claire???
> everyone else okies??? :hugs::hugs:

Hey hun just tried to pm you back n ya full!!! You need to delete some msgs! Anyway im in exact same boat just opk'd again n lighter so thats me, im done with them!!! As far as im concerned i ov today like my ticker says and will c wot happens, stilk cramping so sumthing is goin on in there! Lol!!!:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

As for ewcm ive had barely nothing but have bd'd quite a bit over last few days so dont know if that may stop it?? I havent been able to tell whats what if ya know what i mean!! Lol! Defo havent had as much as normal though...i feel sad as i just dont think its gona happen again this month...grrrr...:cry:


----------



## laura_2010

Iv deleted some hun... We can :cry: together :hugs: Im soo confused.. I have cramping and lil ewcm but newt else... Dnt no if il even carry on opking il try 1 mre tonight then leave it and see what happens... Wen ym bloods come bk.. isnt easy is it :dohh::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh i do feel for you Claire and Laura - its so confusing all this ov' business isn't it, thats why i got a cbfm. :) So worth the money as it takes the guessing out of it all.
but you have both been bd'ing lots so i'm sure you are covered :hugs: xxx


----------



## pambolina21

@Laura and Baby.....it's going to happen for ya'll!!! Believe me when I say that!!! It WILL HAPPEN! Don't count yourselves out yet! Your just in the OPK stage, you never know what those darn tests will say tomorrow or the next day....keep testing and keep BD'ING!!!! LOL!!!

We're here for ya'll!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

dont give up yet!!! YOu can still be in, you are still ok!!! You are going to get your :bfp: just think positive!! xxx


----------



## pambolina21

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1756/1756254uttacty1pb.jpg


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks.... Im not gonna opk frm now if I can been toilet still ahve ewcm and cramping started mre now... so might be 1st then... :dohh: oooohhhh! xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohh thanks for your kind words girls....you are all so lovely :flower: wud be so much easier if we cud just c inside our bodies!!! I may end up with a cbfm at this rate! They expensive?? U know what my dh is like though he'll say 'what on earth ya doin now?' ......he actually asked me why im not pregnant yet? So i said its bcoz we not bd'ing at right times, he said' oh that old chestnut again' grrr....why dusnt he just listen!!!! Men are pains in butts at times!! :wacko:


----------



## pambolina21

HECK YEA!!! Get to :sex: GIRLFRIEND!!!!


----------



## pambolina21

Yea I don't understand that....asking why your not preggo yet and yet wants to give you a hard time about :sex: at the right now....well DUUUHHHH...maybe you should get is ass on BNB and let us ladies educate him alittle...lol...


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs::hugs:
Have u opk againe claire?? x Id like to get one as well...


----------



## pambolina21

They are slightly pricey but well worth the investment...I got mine on Amazon.com....

https://www.amazon.com/Clearblue-Fe...RHCO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1301513934&sr=8-3

This is the one I got but the price jumped up slightly but not much.....


----------



## 30mummyof1

Girls, i got mine on ebay 2nd for about £50 inc 10 sticks. My thinking was when i got my bfp i could sell it on again and get my money back :) 
It gives you up to 5 highs before your 2 peak days and then another high day. 
Also saw a poll earlier today on here where 23 people had answered and 18 of the 23 had got their bfp within 2 cycles!!

but of course you girls won't need it as you are getting your bfp's this month!! :) :happydance:

xx


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks Pam... I think il wait untill Iv got my bloods bk if im all clear then il get one deffo im paying £5 a month opk's n then another £5 every other month for preg test's... so deffo worth it... :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

sooo hope sooo rach! :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

No not gona hun, am in bed as up early for work, got a long day tmor so wont opk tmor either...will be friday before i do again! Am glad as it will take my mind off things. :winkwink: good luck at docs on friday hun xxx

Woooooowww they are freaking expensive! I doubt i'll be getting one, think i'll stick to my opk sticks. I think the digis you buy in supermarket r quite good arent they? They only £15-20 might give one a go nxt month.....:shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Actually thats not too bad rach, the one i just looked at was $189!! I might have a look on ebay then. Will c how this month goes....:winkwink:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Pam if you get your BFP using a cbfm then im getting one straight away!! Im sure you gonna, cant wait for you to use it!!! Whahoooo!!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

My main motivation to get the CBFM is because of my PCOS.....this lil machine is really gonna help me take the guessing work out of what is happening to my body...lol....


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah they are expensive new, but as long as you reset the 2nd hand ones then they are just like new. :)

I'm keeping everything crossed that you won't need one hun, but if you do you need to make sure you have it before cd5 xx


----------



## pambolina21

Not only is it $189 but they also include a month supply of sticks and 3 CB Digi's....

I hope I get my BFP on this thing...LOL....


----------



## Flowerbaby

I hope you do too pam xxxx:hugs:

Just had a look on ebay and they not too bad, think am gona invest in one if i dont get my bfp this month xx

Off to sleep girlys.... Nighty nights xxxx:sleep:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I hope you do too Pam :hugs: Got a good feeling xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Of course i would let you have mine, but i can't jinx things just yet so early. Hope you understand hun :)

Nite nite Claire :hugs: 

xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

hope everyone is ok!! good night claire

:dust: for all of you!!


----------



## pambolina21

Night Claire!!!!

Mummy....you don't have to worry about jinxing anything..lol...I have a good feeling that everything is going to be great! :hugs:

I can't believe some of the shows they have on TV for kids...I sit and watch them with her and think OMG how did they ever get on the air!!??? But Meghan, she loves them...lol...must be subliminal messaging or something!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

yep subliminal messenging for sure.


----------



## laura_2010

Im Back... :winkwink: Been BDing hehe! :haha: Then lay there for 30mins... sooo gonna wait and see, if I dnt get meee pos 2mro then will still BD and forget bout opk-ing this month...
How lng do bloods normaly tk to come bk??:wacko:


----------



## laura_2010

Lil Update.... Opked cudnt resisit..:dohh: Line!! deffo think it will be pos 2mro its a best line iv got 2days... sooo pleased I BDed and did it... its on my mind 24/7 :growlmad: So will let you ladies know 2mro if it turns pos!! :thumbup: 
Right off to Bed... gotta be up early.. ( am Off work ) School run :haha: 
Lol check this i sed to OH can I book you in for 2 mre BD ing sesions lol :haha: He was like huuuum ok...:blush: Must be his B-day or he's after sumert huuummm:winkwink:
Nighty Night... :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Stupid Dr. She said I may have allergies but didn't give me anything for them. So I get to sit in pain. Fantastic.


----------



## pambolina21

I'm heading to bed ya'll!!! Good night!!

:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Laura you lucky lady!! :winkwink: you are defo gonna get your :bfp: with all those :spermy:'s! :)

How's everyone else?

I poas again today just to put my mind at rest a little and its darker so all good with me :)

xx


----------



## laura_2010

Awww thats brill rach!!! I was like that I kept them all hehe :winkwink: 
Gonna opk soon... I wonder.... huuumm
The only thing I used them htp were tell's you how far and the battery went with a week :dohh: lol...
:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah my digi message has disapeared now, but least i have a pic :)

yes go poas girly haha and let us know :) xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Good luck laura let us know when its pos! Kendra, sorry about your discomfort. Wow..cannot believe they did not issue you any meds!


----------



## laura_2010

:nope: lil darker at 12ish so will test agine bout 3ish Im having cramping... so confused... I say I wudnt opk... but Im soo lost :wacko:


----------



## pambolina21

Laura...I really don't know what to tell you hun! Maybe you can post pics of some of your recent tests so we can see what your seeing!

I now know I ovulated on the 10th of March (corresponds with AF) and when I look back on my opk's I realize it was the darkest test I took.....it doesn't look positive to me cause I was expecting a BLAZING line...lol....but I'm not all that experienced with OPK's as of yet cause this is all new to me still....Here are some pic of my opk's around that time....

1st on is March 10th; 2nd is March 11th; 3rd is March 12th
 



Attached Files:







opk6.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3









opk7.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1









opk9.jpg
File size: 2.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks Pam.. :hugs: Ur's look good for then...:thumbup: I have cramping ewcm/watery... But My cycle before this one im stuck if it was 27 days or 28days as AF came late at night plus my luthel phase can be 11 oe 12 and that will put me 2 ouvulate 2nd not the 1st... so that cud be why there darkening now :wacko: lol...


----------



## pambolina21

Well I wouldn't stress to much on the tests hun....just keep on BDing and you'll catch the egg...lol....EWCM is a very good sign!!!


https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2530/2530902z4jv5pgfof.gif


----------



## asibling4gi04

omg love the pic pam! I am so visualizing that!


----------



## pambolina21

LOL! I think we all are honey....I'm only on CD3 and it's taking FOREVERRRRRR!!!! The 2WW isn't bad....it's being in the CD phase that's awful....LOL!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

i know pam lol..AHHHHHH..CALGON!!?


----------



## pambolina21

Calgon?


----------



## asibling4gi04

ITS A COMMERCIAL..Calgon take me away! Its a soothing bath soap


----------



## pambolina21

Oohh...lol...I never see those commercials...but I could definately use something to "take me away".....


----------



## asibling4gi04

lol..cant we all!


----------



## pambolina21

I'm tired....I wonder if my daughter will let me zonk out on the couch....lol....

Probably not!!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

pam dang it wish I could..Im stuck here at work than my daughter is off the bus shortly after i get out


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- have you tried any over the counter meds for your allergies? I have no idea what is safe to try when ttc. I need to find out if my meds are safe to take when I get my :bfp: sometime soon.


----------



## pambolina21

I took a Fertility Test this morning....YAY for normal FSH levels!!!! I got a good egg reserve....now all I gotta do is kick AF out in a few days and wait for the 2WW....lol...
 



Attached Files:







ferttest.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## deafgal01

Yep- Pam that's right- kick AF out and get started on waiting for ovulation!


----------



## asibling4gi04

oh how cool pam how does that work? I wanna take one! Can you take it any day odf the month and even on the 2ww though maybe preggs?


----------



## pambolina21

The fertility tests comes with FRER hpt tests....you can only take it on CD3....I dunno why it's just what the instructions say...lol....

But I think you can buy the First Response Fertility Tests in a box of their own...I just happened to have one from a box of FRER's from a few weeks back....


----------



## asibling4gi04

lol ok pam, so what do the lines indicate? enlighten my ditzy behind


----------



## pambolina21

LMAO...this is what I get to see when I'm on BNB....LMAO....
I can't even express how much I love this lil cutiepie!!!
 



Attached Files:







boobear.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2


----------



## deafgal01

Love that pic!!!! So what did your lo want, Pam? :thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

omg so cute


----------



## pambolina21

She didn't want anything...she's just being silly...she kept popping up and down from behind the screen like a Jack in the Box....then she got off the couch and ran around the room....she's engrossed in her cartoons right now...lol...


----------



## pambolina21

Excuse her fly aways (hair)...I just threw it up in a ponytail this morning...LOL....


----------



## pambolina21

I had to share this one too...lol....the way she looks in the pic is how she used to lay all the time when I was pregnant with her....:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







boobear1.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## laura_2010

Awww she's lovely pam... Looks like you I think :winkwink:


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks hun! Yea...she's a Mini-Me....lol.....but she's got alot of her Dad in her too...especially in the eyebrows....

I feel like POAS....I dunno why....I know it will be negative but I can't help it...I got the urge! LOL!


----------



## laura_2010

If you need to do hehe :haha: Makes us feel better hehe!
I luv ur eyebrow's pam lovely shape... I have mine waxed n shped but urs aree lush!:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Have you poas yet Laura? :)

ahh cute pics Pam :)

Just back from taking ds swimming, he loves it. Tucking into another big bag of crisps, omg i am sooo hungry! lol

xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Pam she is a mini you!..So, what do the lines indicate on the fr fert test? Just curious as I am newly 40 and if this cycle does not work I want to by one on af day 3,,...Thank you also for adding me to your future bump buddy list! ALL SMILES~!:happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

laura_2010 said:


> If you need to do hehe :haha: Makes us feel better hehe!
> I luv ur eyebrow's pam lovely shape... I have mine waxed n shped but urs aree lush!:thumbup:

THANKS! I used to have bush-man eyebrows but started plucking them over 10 years ago...lol...never had them waxed....but I think I'm gonna start....I get tired of plucking and it feeling like I just plucked some brain out with the follicle...lol...OUCH!

They used to be really thin but my sister talked me into growing them out some and I'm glad I did...they look so much better now...lol...

You should post a pic of yourself so I can see!!!


----------



## pambolina21

asibling4gi04 said:


> Pam she is a mini you!..So, what do the lines indicate on the fr fert test? Just curious as I am newly 40 and if this cycle does not work I want to by one on af day 3,,...Thank you also for adding me to your future bump buddy list! ALL SMILES~!:happydance:

It just tests your FSH levels...if the test line is darker than the control line it means your levels are high and should see a doc as to why that is....if the test line is lighter than the control line or no line there it means your levels are normal and your egg reserve is fine...:thumbup:

First Response® Fertility Test For Women 


Understanding Your Ability to Get Pregnant

The FIRST RESPONSE® Fertility Test for Women is an accurate test of FSH level to assess ovarian reserve (egg quantity and quality) &#8211; one of the leading single indicators of a woman&#8217;s ability to get pregnant.

Every woman is born with all of the eggs that she will ever have. Each month one or more eggs will mature in the ovaries in preparation for ovulation. As the eggs mature and are released over time, the number of eggs, which is a measure of a woman&#8217;s fertility potential, decreases. 

Follicle Stimulating Hormone, (FSH), is one of many hormones that your body uses to regulate your menstrual cycle and to control the maturation of your eggs. FSH signals the ovaries to mature one or more eggs for ovulation each month/cycle. 
If your ovarian reserve (eggs) is low in quantity or quality, your pituitary will produce higher than normal FSH levels early in the cycle, trying to stimulate your ovaries to produce a mature egg. In other words, when your quantity or quality of eggs (fertility potential) is low, your FSH level may be high. 
Therefore, knowing your FSH level on Day 3 of the menstrual cycle can be helpful in finding out if you are able to get pregnant. 
FSH level assesses ovarian reserve, one of the leading single indicators of a woman&#8217;s fertility potential and now it is possible to gauge your fertility potential through a simple at-home test with over 95% accuracy. 
First Response® Fertility Test for Women 
Using the FIRST RESPONSE® Fertility Test for Women on day 3 of your menstrual cycle can help you determine your fertility potential. Click here for Usage Instructions


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS PAM..So the lighter the line or no line, the better!??! Thats really cool!


----------



## 9babiesgone

pam she is so beautiful, she looks just like you!!! :cloud9:


----------



## deafgal01

Wonder if I get no line or lighter line with that test... Hmmm... :shrug: I hope I don't need to go down that path before long.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Have changed my avatar so you can all see me! lol with my son all dressed up smart :)
Anyone else feeling brave!?! :)

xx


----------



## laura_2010

Here's me last year... :blush: No make up hair messy lol ANgel took this on her dsi lol... That's before I lost my weight as well :dohh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh lovely pic Laura xx

is Claire flying today? 

I've got babybrain already! i made dinner earlier, something pretty simple - chicken,bacon and mushroom pasta and got just about every stage wrong! i said to oh that we're gonna have to eat take aways for the next 9mths, he wasn't impressed! 

How's everyone else?
xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe... thanks..
Your pretty as well awww lil thomas looks cute as well... my pic now is angel on the beach verry cold tho lol..
Iv had chicken wraped n bacon bbq sauce and curly chips.. lol..:haha:
OH watching a film was gonna join him but BnB carnt pull me away... Does your OH knw about BnB??
Yes I think claire is flying... somewere Hot I hope :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks, ahh she is a little cutey :) The pic is about 6mths ago i think so Thomas was only just 1 then. He's a big boy now lol as oh is 6,2 so he'll prob over take me about 7, im only 5,3!

Nope he doesn't! i keep thinking about telling him but never get round to it! he doesn't see me on the laptop much as he's upstairs messing around with his computer. We don't normally live in seperate rooms! its just where we are doing the house up he's had to put his computer in a bedroom for time being. Does yours?

xx


----------



## laura_2010

Lol yeh.... the pc is in the living room s he saw me on here, he does ask what I talk about lol, but doesnt understand :dohh: He tends to be on his own laptop as well, hes into building computers and program's :wacko:
Im happy surfing on ebay and BnB :haha:


----------



## pambolina21

AH MAN! Laura I missed your pic! Your gonna have to do it again...LOL....

Mummy...your gorgeous hun!!! In the pic your boy looks like he's already taking you over...LOL....Daddy must have strong genes! 

Sorry I haven't been on much...was taking advantage of a nap...lol...but Meghan woke up to early....I curled her up in bed with me and she watched cartoons while I took a 15 min snooze...lol...


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thanks Pam, your very kind xx Yeah hopefully with oh's genes Thomas won't be a short ass like me!

Yeah mine loves building and rebuilding his computer! haha he tries to tell me about it but it doesn't interest me at all! I'm like you just like surfing the internet :)

I'm going to go bed soon i think, not getting a chance to nap at mo with oh's dad here working on our house, he leaves about 2ish and then Thomas is awake again! 

xx


----------



## pambolina21

My husband talks about his work and I TRY to be intrested but when he starts going on and on about gadget's and gizmo's I'm like :saywhat:

Eventually the kids come in the middle and I'm set free....lol...


----------



## pambolina21

I wanted to share this...hope you find it as funny as I did!!!
 



Attached Files:







funnytrooper.jpg
File size: 75.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, omg i got lotsa posts to catch up on will do in morning!!!! Ohhh rach can c ya at last, what a lovely pic!!!! xxx

Well quick update from me bfore bed as had an 18 hiur shift today n tired out!! I okp'd this morning before we flew and had an almost positive, hav had ewcm all day aswell, just tested tnite n neg, v faint so im certain i o today!!! Yaaaay! Will change my ticker wen i get up tmor. Will opk in morn to make certain but feel i have! Hope you all well n will speak tomorrow. Nite nite....hugs xxxx:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

well I dont really like showing my face, so I will just put a picture of me and my two kids. on here, I will take it off soon though.


----------



## pambolina21

I can't wait to see the pic hun!!!

@Baby....that's great hun! I can't wait till I can get to the point of ovulation...I'm only on CD3 but it looks like AF is already leaving and that's not like me at all!!! I'm getting worried about it being to short!


----------



## 9babiesgone

there it is. dont laugh. I know I look funny


----------



## pambolina21

NO YOU DON'T!!!! Your so pretty honey!!! And your kids are absolutely adorable! Look at those curls! OMG! I love it! LOL! Meghan has curls like that!!!!

I'm so glad I get to see your pretty face! I wish you would keep it up but I respect that you don't want to.

How are you feeling today hun?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Iam so so tired, but feel good, havent felt nauseous all day!!

makes me nervous though that it isnt there today! how are you my dear? and thanks!! I get so many compliments on my daughters hair. it is so crazy though I can not control it. LOL


----------



## pambolina21

I'm doing alright hun....wishing my AF would be normal! But it's like everyday has been what the last day would look like...thought she was picking up pace but then it just settled down again....so I dunno...I'm worried that having a short AF will mess up using the CBFM...I guess I'll go into that other forum with woman that are also using the monitor and ask them...hopefully everything will be okay....


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope it will be ok! I am sure it will!! :dust: and :hugs: for you!!! Hope you get a regular cycle soon, or maybe it wont even matter, and you get your :bfp: anyways.


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks....I sure hope so...watching all you ladies get your BFP gives me hope!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope it does. and I hope you get yours very very soon!! :dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

Well you guys can see a pic of me pretty easily... its about a year old, my hair has grown out a lot since then and I got fat. LOL.


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- I agree- it's inspiring to see all the other ladies get their bfp and know that we'll be with them soon.


----------



## KendraNoell

This is my opk... am I not ovulating or something? I've been wondering if I even do anymore... and I'm having issues. One of my apps for fertility says I start fertile time today. But there isn't even the faintest line... isn't there supposed to be some little line just lighter than the control?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0090.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ahh i missed it 9babies but i understand :)

Claire - are you going to post a pic?! wow 18hrs, i would be pooped too! Well done on ov' yay! 2ww here you come! :)

Pam- yeah mne talks about work as well, uses all the technical words as well even though i'm sure he knows i don't understand or care really! think he just likes to talk about it so i just go along with it! haha
I'm not sure about shorter af's sorry, but i did always wonder how it would work :hugs:

Kendra, i didn't get on my opk till pretty close to ov, maybe about 3 days before i think. Defo didn't have 1 5 days before even though my cbfm gave me a high chance of conceiving. So i wouldn't worry just yet :)

How's everyone today?

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls how are we all! Hope u all okay! Well ive just got up, got abusy day today! Goin to get my hair done this morn, need to go and buy mothers day pressies and am cooking dinner for both mummys on sun so need togo get shopping in too! Then tonight im out at a 40th bday party! Really wana get organised today as i know i will feel too hungover tomorrow n will just wana chill! :thumbup:

Well im gona do an opk in a bit n c wot occurs, hpefully neg now as i dont think the spermys will last til today from tues night ! Dh is ill today so wont bd for few days now i know it!!! Oh well will c wot happens....just gona go with flow n try not to symptom spot...what will be will be :winkwink:

Hey rach, yeah al post a pic at somepoint will try n do it wen we all online together as im a bit shy so dnt wana leave it on!! :blush: hope u well, did u get a docs appt??? xxx

Kendra i dont think you will start seein lines until arnd 3 days bfore ov, my opk's been a nightmare this month as i never really got a positive, i think u have too keep on top of them n try n do at sametime each day, ive been doing them randomly so just hasnt worked for me this time round! Good luck honey xxxxx 

Pam my af's vary in flow each cycle this months was extra heavy 5 days n last months was very light and lasted 3 days! Our bodies are soo stange! Am sure its fine and that you gona be ov'ing soon! Yaaaay!!! :hugs:

Any updates from anyone else???? Big hugs to all xxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi ladies, jst at docs.... so will b bk later, ill this morn almost pos do will do another later.. I'm cramping as well n had lil bleed pink last night... ovulation bleed ? Huummmm, speak spoon xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ahhh bless ya! :hugs:

Nope not yet, think i will start calling from monday every day till i get one. Thought i might just ask if i can book straight in with midwife rather than seeing a doctor,its not like they do much anyway!

Yeah i need to go and buy flowers for sunday. we're telling the parents on mothers day :) hope they are excited. Think oh's will be more than mine (mine don't like the fact we're not married) 

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG how annoying is this!! I have just opk'd and bfp!!! Aaaarghhh!!! I was spse to ov wed not today thats why i took dh away mon n tues for :sex::sex::sex::sex:!!!!!!! I know we wont get bd anymore now for few days as dh is ill so i think im out!!!! The last time we bd was around 11pm tues (2 n half days ago) so i dont think the spermys gona stick around for this long!! Im gutted!! So no xmas baby for me.....:cry: ive chckd cm n its cloudy/creamy now......wen i got a bfp opk last month and dtd on same day i still got bfn that month so i cant even get pg dtd ov day anyway!!!! Ohhhh am so fed up now girls xxx sorry for rant :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Awwww hugd claire :hugs::hugs:
Bk frm doc's had blood taken they seem to think everything is okies... Had lil bleed last night and they said it can be ovulation :wacko: having an ultrsound done wen I recive a ltter so FX... I got almost pos opk this morn soo now holding un till 12ish to test agin I have ewcm again soo think this is ovulationas well as cramps... The nurse said it can be frm 14-16 days diffrent each cycles somtimes so im on track... Gonna BD tonight jst txt him lol...
Other than that im okies...

Hope evryone else is okies... :hugs:
Claire im sure there still will be spermy's Im having 3 BD-ing sesions this month had 2 one left lol... Rach did it with only 2 was it?? :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

babyhopes. spermies live 3-5 days. I also read and believe robitussin helps with cm and keeps them alive longer...google it. SMILE, YOU are not done this month until the witch shows her ugly head..


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh hun, you may still be ok. Sperm can live up to 5 days esp in fertile cm so those :spermy: 's are probably still waiting eagerly for your eggy :) sending positive thoughts your way hun :hugs:
Yes i only had 2 bd sessions, 1, 5 days before ov and the other 1 day before so it can be done :)

xx
xx


----------



## laura_2010

woohoo Hope sooo... Well opk is soo almost pos I thik it might be... its darker then its same as... If its the same tonight then il say it is... Will bd tho I have still ewcm and watery... I think using that concieve plus thing is good it help them stay alive... incase I dnt ovulate 2mro.. it might be sunday??? 
XXX :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Morning ladies....CD4 for me...still a light flow so I guess I should just be grateful! I'm pretty tired this morning too....I gotta get some stuff done today and I don't know where I'll find the energy! I just paid all the bills so that's always fun...NOT! hahaha

Babyhopes....don't lose faith sweetie....your still in and you never know, your DH might start feeling better sooner than you think and you can get in another BD session....:hugs:

I'm in a really bum mood today.....hopefully I'll get out of it soon, I don't wanna bring anyone down.....I hate feeling this way! Puts a damper on the whole day!


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Baby- don't count yourself out!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh thanks girls, well i know plenty of swimmers went swimmimg up there tues night and i fell strait to sleep afterwards so hoping im still in with a chance, just hope they still arnd to catch the eggy, had no more ewcm its wet n creamy now n had a few cramps so let the tww begin i say! Not opking anymore as got none left thank goodness! Lol! :wacko:

How are you nat?? U tested yet??? xxx


----------



## KendraNoell

I have my gyno appt on Monday and I wonder if I should just write down a list of my symptoms so that I can go in there and say look, something is wrong and I don't know what to do.

The thing that worries me the most is I lost 25 pounds about this time last year over a few months, and without changing anything in my diet, I gained back that and ten more pounds from July to December. That's a 35 pound weight gain in 5 months and I didn't really do anything different. That and the cystic acne I've been getting on my face makes me wonder if my hormones aren't all crazy. The whole 35 pounds I gained in my stomach, my legs, arms, chest and face all look the same. I've heard that PCOS symptoms are the weight gain in the stomach and the acne. I'm so nervous that I'm going to have another doctor who doesn't think I have anything to be worried about :(


----------



## pambolina21

PCOS is likely hun...I have that....there are different levels of it really but it all falls down to how a womans body copes with it....my weight is ALLLL in my stomach and some in my legs/arms and face....but about 90% is in my torso....I've been blessed to not have to deal with acne but I do break out from time to time....Metformin is what they have me on right now and it's really helped out alot! I started out at 500mg and now on 1000mg but my doc wants me to be up to 1500mg....all you can do us bring up the PCOS, tell them you've done your research and want your hormone levels checked....you might also want to get your glucose levels checked cause sudden weight gain/loss can mean diabetes too (not to freak you out or anything!) But another thing is your thyroid....You TELL your doc what you want done....there's no reason for him/her to say no especially if it's at YOUR cost or YOUR insurances cost....I've had alot of experiences with doctors and if you go in there with a NO BS attitude and a take charge attitude...you'll get better results.....and I know you are TTC and they will tell you that BCP is the only way to go with PCOS symptoms but that's BS cause I'm TTC w/PCOS and they put me on Metformin to help with the insulin resistance and to help regulate my hormones...I've been on it for over 6 months now and for the 1st time in over 2 years all my levels are normal...FINALLY NORMAL!!! Which is why I am having my 1st period ON MY OWN since before I got pregnant with my daughter....

I don't know if anything I have said is at all helpful to you...but I want you to know I am here for you and I will do what I can to help you hun....WE are all here for you!!! Making a list would be a great idea sweetie...
:hug:


----------



## deafgal01

Baby- no I haven't tested yet. I'm still on schedule so until I see that AF is absolutely late, I'm not gonna test. I'm not due for AF until the 5th so we'll see what happens then.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I GOT AN APPT. and they called me back, bc they said it was on friday of next week and they called bck and said that bc of my history they will see me on monday!!! YAY!!! so only a few more days. till I Find out if everything is going well.


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: Yay 9babies! I can't wait to hear all about it! I hope for good news!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!! I am so happy. it just comforts me knowing that a doctor is actually seeing me.


----------



## laura_2010

Awww good news hun:thumbup:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks laura!!

how is everyone?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great news 9babies xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks 30!!!


----------



## pambolina21

That's great news hun!! :wohoo: I can't wait to hear how it all goes!

I know it's early but I couldn't help myself...I ordered some hpt's already...LOL....
My flow still hasnt' changed but for some reason the crapping has intensified! OUCH! I've been doing fine till now...ugh....But I guess it's a good sign!!

I'm stressing out so much ya'll....this is my first cycle in so long and I am so worried that I won't even have one next one and I won't ovulate....I can't keep from stressing out over next month! I know I shouldn't but....I honestly can't help it...

So how is everyone doing?


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am good, been very busy lately. my kids are getting very demanding this week.
tried nutella for the first time ever. and I LOve it!!!!


----------



## pambolina21

NUTELLA ROCKS!!! Just don't eat it with a sore throat....lol....it doesn't feel good going down and stings....well...it did for me when I had my sore throat....

Meghan's pretty demanding too lately...must be something in the air...lol...

Going out to Outback Steakhouse!! I can't wait to get my hands on a yummy, juicy Filet Mignon!!! MMMmmmmm

I'm actually starting to get another sore throat....gonna have to talk to my doc about that on my appt on the 7th....I've basically had a back to back sore throat for almost 2 months....plus my jaw has been hurting and my ears....tonsil problems?


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh that sounds awful :hugs: I Hope they find out what is wrong and can fix it quickly!! 

yeah it must be in the water, bc my kids are super demanding. LOL

outback, sounds amazing!! I Hope me and the husband go out tonight, bc I Need it!!


----------



## pambolina21

Outback was amazing...it's been so freakin long since we've gone out for a meal like that! LOL! Poor Meghan though....was past her bedtime and cranky as all get out....but she managed well enough....

Hubby and I are going to buy tickets to see the broadway production of "Cats" I AM SOOOOOOOO SCREAMIN EXCITED! I've never seen it before! I can't wait...we go on April 16th...I don't normally say this but WHOOP WHOOP!!!! LOL!!!

I'm gonna go ahead and head off....gonna snuggle with my love and try and get some sleep...gotta busy day tomorrow!!


:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

9babies- i'm having a great night... Gonna sleep soon. Hope's all snuggled under the covers with me. Cleo's in her usual spot in the corner of the bed too.


----------



## pambolina21

Good Morning everyone! How are we all doing?

Deafgal....it's getting close to testing hun...you getting nervous and excited? Are you having any symptoms? I can't wait to see your BFP!!!!

9babies....did you and your hubby go out last night?

Kendra...still thinking of you hun! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- yes I'm getting nervous- they're already telling me to :test: cuz I'm already 15 dpo now. I'm not expecting AF for another 2 days though so... Idk what I shall do yet :shrug: I'm doing good though.


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all....
Been cleaning all morning :dohh: bk tho for lil while then off out tonight for an indian Yummm!
Loads of luck... Deafgal01... anyone put any picy's on of them self??? :wacko:
Well iv still got whte ewcm soo glad I bded last night and I think ovulation is done now have no cramping.. :happydance: so on with tww...:haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

nope we didnt get to go out, but now I am off to go car shopping


----------



## laura_2010

oooh have fun :haha: dnt spend toooo much


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey!

Just been playing with ds in the garden, hopefully warn him out ready for his bed in an hour :)

Good news Laura :) gl in the 2ww, sooo hope you get your :bfp: :hugs:
Deafgal - go test! can't believe your being so good! i tested at 9dpo! 

Just had my friend round and had to confess as she bought a bottle of wine round to share! so she had it all to herself and was rather drunk! haha
OH wants to get a chinese for dinner, hmm not sure if i fancy it - just want to eat crackers and toast! haha

xx


----------



## laura_2010

Awww I luved tell ppl im preg! Its been such a lovley day :happydance: Angel's soo tried out so shes off to :sleep: 
Im gonna chill ended up ordering a indian take-away soo gonna see if any films are on tonight :haha:


----------



## pambolina21

I can't wait to tell people I'm pregnant too....it's an awesome feeling!

Take a look at this OPK I did today....WTC? It's so dark!! I've been having alot of ovarian pain and I had lots EWCM last night...so I dunno if it means anything....tomorrow will be CD6 so I know I'll be testing for the monitor....AF is basically gone there's still alittle bit left behind....
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats odd Pam, but least the monitor will let you know one way or another hun :)

We went for indian in the end, absolutely stuffed now! 

Whats everyone doing for mother's day 2mos? we're visiting oh's parents for lunch and will tell them and then mine later in the day :)

xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

yay we are waiting on our loan to be approved, but if we did get it. we got an new hyundai accent!!! I am so excited ,cross your fingers, that we got approved.


----------



## KendraNoell

Super sick today, totally sucks. Just popping in to say hi and I hope all you ladies are having a great weekend!


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- hope you feel better.

9babies- Hope you get your loan approved to get that car!

30mummy- Indian sounds good. Too bad I already ate and I've spent enough money to last me til next paycheck.

Pam- I can't wait for you to tell people about being pregnant... That sounds good to me. :thumbup:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks deafgal!!! Hope you and everyone else are doing well


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey girls well me n dh just had the most amazing sexy bd session ever! Had even more jelly like ewcm n ov pains all day so thought what the hell husband, get over the manflu n lets make love n we have! Fab! The best! Im back in girls! Justhope that eggy has lived long enuf, still had ewcm at 9pm so lukin good!!! Love ya's lots xxxxx


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: to you baby! Hope you get that :bfp:!

9babies- I'm having a grand day... I don't know what to expect next... :haha: I don't know what to feel either... :rofl: It's only 28 cd and already I'm at 13 dpo? Guess tomorrow will tell all...


----------



## pambolina21

Hi ya'll...Just read everyone's posts and I'm glad to see you all are doing good...accept poor Kendra, bless your heart, I hope you feel better soon!!!!

Baby...DH and I had that last night...lol...was gonna tonight but we've had such a loooooong day I think I'm to tired now...LOL....

Deafgal...I can't WAIT to see your results....your so quiet about what's going on with you I have no clue what your results might be...lol....FX for a BFP!!! :dust:

My opk's are still looking darkish so that surprises me....I test my first test with the monitor tomorrow....not sure what I expect from it (most likely nothing) but I'm excited anyway....lol.....I'm such a geek!


----------



## KendraNoell

Its ok I'm just a big fat whiner when I'm sick. If its not one thing its another. And I doubt OH will BD if I'm sick so I guess I'm glad I don't have a pos OPK yet. Still not even a tiny line, I can't believe it.


----------



## 9babiesgone

deafgal01 said:


> :dust: to you baby! Hope you get that :bfp:!
> 
> 9babies- I'm having a grand day... I don't know what to expect next... :haha: I don't know what to feel either... :rofl: It's only 28 cd and already I'm at 13 dpo? Guess tomorrow will tell all...

glad you had a great day!! I had a great day myself. WE GOT THE CAR!! an 2011 hyundai accent hatchback!!

so excited!!!
an 5 seater!! woohoo!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey girls,

Exciting day for you Pam today - let us know what the monitor says :)

Ooo claire - i have a really good feeling for you hun - sending loads of :dust:your way 

9babies - lucky you, new car! I would love a new car but think i'll have to wait a while as we just got the house

The indian was lovely although got me up in the night with cramps, so not so good. It was a very hot curry so maybe my stomach's more sensitive now i don't know?

and just got some lovely flowers and card from my little boy, ahhh xx


----------



## deafgal01

30mummy- oh no, cramps are never fun- especially when caused by the food we eat...

9babies-:yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :dance: Yay for a new car!!!!!! I wish we could get a new car but DH is probably gonna wait til he pays his off first and then wait at least a year before replacing that one. He drives a lot for work.

As for me, I'm not happy this morning. My bbt dropped- I mean huge, big time... :cry: I know I'm not out yet! I need to think PMA... I need to wish and think away the evil :af:! I want my :bfp: I made it to 29 cd (14 dpo)!


----------



## pambolina21

Okay...today's the first day on the monitor....All is well in the department....I'm gonna post pics everyday till something happens...lol...But you gotta remember one thing, this is my first natural cycle in 2 years...so I have no idea when my next cycle is going to be....so for right now I am going with a 28 cycle and see what happens....IF ovulation does not occur in 9 days I will increase my cycle period....FX that I won't have to do it and if so only one time!!!

04/03/11 CD6
Temp: 97.7
 



Attached Files:







fertmon.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2









opk1.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls n happy mothers day to the mummys!!! Hope u have all had a nice day.....did u tell ya mum's rachel? I bet they were over moon!! xx

Any news yet nat? Have u tested??? You are being very good, id have caved by now!!! Good luck babes xxxx

9, fab a new car!!! Ohhhh i love new cars!!! They smell fab!!:wacko: how are you? xxx

Pam keep posting pics, ive never seen a cbfm machine before so will be interesting to follow your progress...have u had a nice day? Great news bout summons getting her bfp, yaaaaayyy! xxx

Kendra, how are you? Hope u feeling better, how are your opk's coming along? Good luck hun xxx

Laura-where are you????? Hope u've had a lovely day...how are you??x

Girls do u think bcoz i ov'd late i will have a longer cycle? They normally 24-26 day? Im thinkin maybe 28 this month as ov 2 days late..hmmmm we shall see xxxxx


----------



## pambolina21

Yea I've very excited for Summons!!!! 
I will definately keep posting pics...everyday...LOL....I got a High today but after reading the book it said that I should expect about 5 highs until the machine can get to know my chemistry...I guess that's why they say to use it the 1st month as practice but don't conceive...YA RIGHT...I want my BFP NOW!!! LOL!!!

Congrats on the new car 9babies!!!! I love that...I can't wait for us to get a new car! We need it...our Jeep is on it's last leg...lol...

Babyhopes....not really sure about your cycle length...but 28 days is ideal!!! I hope you get your BFP soon hun!! There's something in the water cause there's been ALOT of BFP's lately....lol...So far 3 people in my siggy alone...and I know you and Laura and Deafgal are NEXT!!!!! :happydance:

Speaking of Laura....damn girl where'dya go???? And I still haven't seen your pic...by the time I logged on you already switched it to that cute/adorable lil girl of yours!!!

All is well here....tired....and I have things to do today but I don't wanna...LOL....


----------



## 30mummyof1

ooo Pam a high on day 6 that is early! you should get bd'ing hun! as you could get as little as one high before the peak :) I didn't get any highs in 1st cycle just went straight to peak on day 11 and 12. The 2nd cycle i had 4 highs starting day 11 then my peaks.

I think your cycle would be longer yes claire, not that it matters as you'll be getting your :bfp: this cycle!! :)

Yes we did tell them, my mum and dad were more excited than oh's i was quite shocked! definitely a better reaction than with ds, although i supose we are a lot more settled this time even though still not married! :)

xx


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: I didn't test this morning cuz my temp dropped down to 98.04. Either that means af is showing up or something else is happening today/tomorrow. The lowest I've gotten before AF showed last month was 98.10ish, not lower than that so no idea what that temp of 98.04 means for me. I've checked and nothing all morning even though I've put a pad in my panties ready in case it does happen.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry deafgal i don't know anything about temping but i hope its good news for you :hugs: xx


----------



## KendraNoell

Well I did an OPK today and it still was super faint. Only shows up when it dries. But, I checked my temp yesterday and this morning at around the same time cause I was hoping I didn't have a fever... yesterday was 98.1 and today was freakin 97.1 ... is that healthy?? :( but I guess it could mean something is going on with me, right?

Anyway... sicker than hell, the cold went down into my chest, which is great because its not in my nose, but bad because I have a JOB INTERVIEW tomorrow morning. This is a huge job interview for me because its with a jail, and I need the law enforcement experience to be able to get my dream job. So. FX for me please ladies, for 1, that I don't sound like a barking dog, and 2, that it goes smoothly!!


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- Good Luck!!!!!!!

30mummy- I've been told that higher temps are good signs. Usually you see a huge drop before AF shows (in a day or two days) before she makes her appearance. Based on my last cycle, she showed after my temp dropped two days in a row (down to 98.17). I had a nice steady line too last cycle before AF showed. It's been weird this cycle. Just lots of zig zags. I don't know what my body's doing this cycle. No clue what curveball I'm gonna have to hit next. I'd love to get a :bfp: because then at least I would know my body works- that I can get pregnant. I've never been pregnant before so I don't know if I'm able to do so or if I'd need help. I haven't been trying long enough yet so can't get help from dr just yet. I hope it's a :bfp: Please let it be a :bfp:


----------



## KendraNoell

What does a low temp mean like right now when I'm in my "fertile period"? I know nothing about charting.


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- I don't think it matters if you get a low temp in your fertile period... I think it is a indicator that AF will come at end of your cycle when you see it at end of the cycle. At beginning of cycle, it's normal for your temps to be low too since it has to build up again for you to ovulate. If you get 3 high temps after the positive opk, you have ovulated and that calculates your dpo thing usually... I don't know if it really works for everyone- it does work for a lot of people but not for everyone I guess... :shrug: I'm still learning at this.


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh ok. I don't want to get into temping cause I can't even take meds on time but since I was temping for fever it was interesting.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh ok, well goodluck deafgal :) Fx for a :bfp:

xx


----------



## pambolina21

I just took an OPK (2:00pm) I can't believe how dark it is....I know it's not positive but it looks close enough...lol...!!!
 



Attached Files:







opk2.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2









opk2-1.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 30mummyof1

Pam - i really think you are going to ov' again soon hun :) :happydance:

xx


----------



## pambolina21

I just can't believe it...AF left the building just yesterday!!!!! Is it really possible to ovulate so soon after your period????!

Now I'm worried that my hormones are going wacky again!!! :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

i guess so as they get you testing from day 6? I'd reckon you've got a few days yet until you do but your fertile now girl!!! As i said before the 1st month peak on day 11 so ov on day 12 which was early for me, but it can change every month :)

xx


----------



## deafgal01

That's early for a opk... That is gonna darken... I don't know how early a girl can ovulate.


----------



## pambolina21

30mummyof1 said:


> i guess so as they get you testing from day 6? I'd reckon you've got a few days yet until you do but your fertile now girl!!! As i said before the 1st month peak on day 11 so ov on day 12 which was early for me, but it can change every month :)
> 
> xx

As far as I know it's normal for testing on CD6...I just decided to test with the cheapies to see if things line up...lol...I have been cramping a bit and I think it's ovulation cramping cause that's where I feel it....I don't want to make to much out of it....but it's very weird...lol....I'm getting nervous...lol...I dunno why!


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: I would be the same way if it was the other way around...


----------



## pambolina21

Just checked my CM and it's got a slight milky color to it but it's super watery!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Another sign your fertile hun!! i understand you being nervous but its exciting as your body is doing what is should do again (just a little early than expected) 
GL Pam, hope you can get lots of bd'ing in :) :winkwink:

xx


----------



## KendraNoell

I think I O really early too, I wouldn't be surprised if I already missed it and that's why my OPKs aren't positive yet.


----------



## pambolina21

thanks Mummy...will definately be attacking the hubby tonight...LOL...

Kendra...I never thought it could be possible, but now I'm starting to think overwise! I hope you didn't miss it hun! FX!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have an appt tomorrow. I need some questions answered, as I started bleeding bright red blood today! Pleaes pray for me, that I am not losing my bean.


----------



## deafgal01

Prayers sent your way, 9babies! I want this lil bean to stick and hang in there for you!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I doubt it is. the bleeding got worse! and is really really painful!!! thanks though!


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: 9babies


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks! I am going to lie down now, and try not to think about it. tis hard to not worry.


----------



## deafgal01

9babies- I know it's hard not to worry... :hugs: It's sounding scary and not good though with what you said is happening...


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!!


----------



## pambolina21

My prayers are with you 9babies....I'm saying a prayer right now....

Okay...I said a prayer for you hun....I hope there is nothing wrong! Please keep us informed honey. It's good that you are laying down it's the best thing right now....

Much love hun :hugs:


----------



## Summons619

:hugs:Hi ladies stopping bye to say HIYA :) 9babies i already have you in my prayers i pray that the bleeding will stop and all will be ok for you and your baby Hope doctors can shed some light on whats causing the bleeding i think rest would be good for you try not to stess about it which i know is really hard to do Please little baby be good to your mommy:hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

omg 9 babies i'm praying for you... can't imagine what that would be like after everything you've gone through... *hugs*


----------



## 9babiesgone

I paged my doctor, and she said there is nothing they can do but I f i start bleeding through more than 1 or 2 pads per hour to go to the er, they are still seeing me in the morning. I am in so much pain. just made some mullein tea to try to ease the pain. 
uggh. I really hope this isnt what it seems to be but I am not going to count my chickens before they hatch and assume I am. bc it is really looking that way.
'thanks for all your support, it means the world to me!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh hun, i hope all is ok sending big :hugs: xx


----------



## deafgal01

9babies- keep us posted of what's happening with you. :hugs: I hope that you still have your sticky bean with you.


----------



## Flowerbaby

9babies my thoughts are with you, please little beanie stick xxxx lotsa loven hugs claire xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG 9 babies...IM SOBBING IN WORRY FOR YOU! PRAYERS, PEACE, LOVE, STICKY THOUGHTS, ALL COMING YOUR WAY FROM ME...I am deeply, deeply thinking about you and your bean...please be well...


----------



## laura_2010

Thinking about you 9..... :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

I got another high on the monitor today!

04/04/2011
Temp: 97.5
 



Attached Files:







fertmon1.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4









opk3.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay! hope your b'ing! :winkwink:

xx


----------



## laura_2010

ooooohh that's good pam...:happydance: get BDing...
xx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

wow pam looking good honey!!! get :sex::sex::sex: xxxx

How is everyone else today, im just off out to take my dog Danny for a walk in the wind n rain! blaaahhhh! Just posted a pic of my gorgeous hunk of a dog on my user profile take a look and tell me what you think of him! i think he's beautiful. Hes my big baby doggy boy! :winkwink: xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

yay pam! get busy get your groove on, go pam, go pam, go pam!:happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

LOL...ya'll are so funny! We didn't BD last night but we are going to tonight, I told my husband this morning that we really gotta make an effort tonight cause I'm not going through all this for nothing! He said he was gonna start seducing me at 9:00 instead of 11:00....:rofl: What a goofball! LOL!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh he's very handsome Claire! :)
yeah weather down here isn't much better - too windy to do much :( Also ds not too well, he was awake from 3.30 every hour more or less poor thing and tired mummy. Luckily doesn't get sick too often but sooo much snot for a little thing!

Got my doc's app finally! tomorrow afternoon :)

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh poor little Thomas well i hope he feels better soon then Rach, bet you are shattered.....try and get some rest hun:sleep: 

Hey AS how are you at the min,u having any symptoms, got everything crossed for ya hun, when are you testing??? good luck xx

Pam if you are ov'ing now you are not far behind us all im only 2dpo so you maybe only a couple of days behind me!!! ohhhhh ive got everything crossed for you too!!! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am leaving in an hour for my appt, I have given up hope, bc I am bleeding a TON! 
just pray that this doesnt break my spirit. 

bc it is feeling like a whole load of heartbreak


----------



## asibling4gi04

Oh 9., how I wish with all my might this is just something that can be okay with bedrest. I am hoping and praying for you and your bean! :hug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thinking of you 9,big :hugs:

xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Have you tested yet deafgal?? :)

xx


----------



## pambolina21

I'm still praying for you 9...we are all here for you!

Deafgal...I'm curious too...have you tested yet??!!!

Babyhopes...I hope that's the case...lol....cause I'm ready for the 2WW already....I wanna join in on the BFP's!!!!


----------



## pambolina21

Here are my other tests....

1st one is 8:30 this morning and 2nd one is 11:00
 



Attached Files:







opk3-1.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3









opk3-2.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## asibling4gi04

looking great pam


----------



## pambolina21

thanks!


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG 9 Babies I'm soooo sorry... you took your tickers and everything off so did you already get the word from the Dr or are you just assuming? It's breaking my heart I have no idea what you are going through but I don't think I could mentally handle that... you are a strong woman and you are right, don't let it break your spirit as depressing as it can be! You have us here to lean on.


----------



## deafgal01

9babies :hugs:

And to answer your question, yes I have tested... Oddly enough it's a :bfn: which does not match the temp rise I had...


----------



## 30mummyof1

FX you just implanted late hun and its not showing yet :)

xx


----------



## pambolina21

exactly...your not out till the :witch: shows!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I can not tell you how much I appreciate all your support! My doctor told me I am probably miscarrying. he gave me iron pills and wants to see me in 2 weeks to follow up on the blood tests I got today, I got almost 11 vials of blood,b c he tested me for everything under the sun that could cause an m/c and can be found via blood tests. 
he was very thorough! I am not sure how I feel right now just numb


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope everyone who is testing is ok. :dust: for all of you!! I dont want be a damper. and dont give up anyone, not out till your af shows!!

Love you all a ton!


----------



## pambolina21

Bless your heart 9....I am so sorry for your loss...it's so unfair.....I hope the blood work comes back with something to explain your losses....Your in my prayers babe...and please don't hesitate to talk about your true feelings here...your not being a downer...you are apart of us and we want to be there for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: oh 9babies! I hope the dr can figure out why you keep miscarrying all these sweet lil ones.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks my sweet friends!! You are seriously such a great support to me!! I have to wait at least a week for results, I just hope they can tell me what is wrong, bc if not I am completely done trying. : (


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Aw 9babies, you seriously would be done trying if they can't figure it out?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah it is my husband's and i's 6th loss, and my 11th miscarriage total. I dont think my body or my sanity can take much more.


----------



## deafgal01

Understandable... So what's the next route you're gonna try? adoption?


----------



## 9babiesgone

probably not!! I have my 2 kids from previous relationship, so I am just going to have to be happy with that. They dont let people with our income adopt. 

so yeah we would just be done, so I am hoping they find something wrong so we can have our one baby together, and then be done after that.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: i will pray that the dr figures out why it is happening then!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!! I appreciate it a lot!


----------



## KendraNoell

9babies... I can't help but wonder if your stress about getting into the doctors early was valid and if you could have gone to the doctor if they would have been able to help you, or if it wasn't meant to be either way. I really really hope that you find the answers to your miscarriages :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

So sorry 9, hope they can give you some answers hun :)

xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all...:flower:
Well got blood's back.... All Normal:happydance: sooo pleased, But yesteday I had an almost pos..opk and ewcm so dunno if im oulating late or just didnt before but had ewcm wen I woke up this morn Sooo I did BD... no Cramping tho??? :wacko: Covered either way supose, :shrug: 
Hugs to you 9... :hugs:
Any Morning sickness rach??
Any updates from claire??? :winkwink: 
And pam??
And everyone else :haha: x


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: ok, I'm on 31 cd now, 16 dpo... NO sign of anything... I was constipated for a day but pooped yesterday so that's fine now. I took a FRER test yesterday too and :bfn: so I'm just sitting and waiting to see what happens this week. It's a nice break from :af: though- I hated having to deal with pads. I just hope it's a late one and slow to rise.


----------



## laura_2010

Aww Deafgal01... Loads of bby dust to you :dust::dust::dust: it's deffo some ppl dnt get there bfp's till later... No af tho is a goooooood sign! :flower:


----------



## deafgal01

I read one said she didn't get hers until 17 dpo... I don't know how many others out there get theirs later than that... :shock: I hope mine shows up somewhere around there... I would hate having to go a month with no sign.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nope no ms yet Laura - always time though! Feel pretty normal to be honest. Been doing tests every few days just to make sure though! and have got really dark lines now :)

Least you bd just in case so your covered, yay! GL hun xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi all......

9 im so so sorry, i really feel for you honey and my heart goes out to you xxxxx:hugs:

Pam hows the opk'ing n cbfm?? Did u bd last night??? Hope dh seduced you!! Xx

Nat am sorry you got a bfn but af hasnt shown so ya still in, keep testing chick! Good luck! Do u have any symptoms? Whats your temp like today?? xx

Laura rlly pleased bt you test results!! Great news! Wonder why u got a pos opk this morn n ewcm????? Hmmmmm.....sounds suspicious! U cud be preggers!!! :happydance:

Well nothing to report for me, very boring!!!! Only thing i have is thick creamy cm wen i chkd my cervix each day and im normally dry....am not thinking anything of it though any twinge or cramp i feel im choosing to ignore this month as its all normal...:winkwink:

Hows everyone else??? xxxx


----------



## deafgal01

Baby- no idea of my temp today- I will check at 2:15 (about 8 hours from now). No :af: so :yipee: :wohoo: I love it... No symptoms either.. :shrug: I don't like seeing :bfn: so I will just wait til Monday the 11th to see if that changes- in the meantime, I will just make do with opk to see what that says. I'm having a good day but oh I'm tired... I'm usually never feeling any fatigue unless I am running on less than 6 hours of sleep and I've been getting more than 6 to 8 hours of sleep... For example, yesterday I got in about 8 hours of sleep yet I'm feeling tired? :saywhat:


----------



## laura_2010

Loads of luck! :happydance:
Yeh claire im not sure??? I Bded Incase... tho but there all really goood lines..:shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

9, I am at a loss for words. All I have to offer is hugs and lots of them. And you are so selfless to still be posting your wishes for BFPs for all of us. Wow you are a trooper, and such a sweetie. Peace to you and your family 9!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhhh how exciting laura sounding very positive!! Ohhhh i hope it starts of your BFP by opk!!!! :hugs:

Did u opk nat?? Are you getting lines?? Xxx

Rach did u have any symptoms other than your dinner tasting of grass (lol!) leading upto your bfp???? Oh i bet u glad u havnt got ms yet!!:wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

haha yeah that was an original one wasn't it! Other than that just the spot of blood really at 6dpo then the bfp at 9dpo. 
However from 9dpo i started getting quite spotty which is unsual for me these days. Also tight twingy feelings and a feeling of pressure (like my womb feels heavy) 

If there's anything else you want to know please ask! I want all you girlies to get your bfp's :hugs: xx


----------



## pambolina21

Okay...so I'm on CD8 now...everything is going well I suppose...been having some cramping latetly....dunno if that means anything or not! My monitor gave me another HIGH this morning but my OPK looks pretty light....
 



Attached Files:







fertmon2.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3









opk4.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pambolina21

DG...sorry you haven't gotten your BFP yet....but since the witch isn't around that's always a good sign!! I hope she stays away too!!! Keep us posted and feel free to share your test pics with us...lol....I feel like a nut job cause I'm the only one sharing! LOL!

Mummy....no MS is great isn't it!? With both my pregnancies I didn't get MS, not even nausea....I just hope I get blessed again...lol....only thing that made me sick when pregnant were the pre-natals....uuughh they made me so sick to my stomach and if I didn't eat a load of food when I took them I would vomit....naaasty...lol...

Babyhopes....the days will go by fast and before you know it you'll be testing....and getting your BFP! :hugs:

I can't wait to see whose next to get their BFP!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

PAM- i am so excited for you and your high level on the digi..so cool!!

Ladies, As for me, 7dpo,,trying at all cost to ignore symptoms but like previous mths, they are taking over..prob just PMS but..cried at fedex yesterday because the person taking care of me wasnt friendly. I was so embarrassed at myself for not being able to control it that I walked out..Cried myself to sleep last night..cried this morning! Boobs pinchy.. and the dreams I had over the weekend were very vivid...soo...idk may test Friday!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Did you take opk at same time as previous days Pam? or have you drank more than usual? strange how its lighter than yesterday? :hugs: but still registering on cbfm :hugs:

I have had a bit of nausea so far, more last wk than this so far. I just had nausea with Thomas no ms so might be the same again.:) 

xx


----------



## pambolina21

30mummyof1 said:


> Did you take opk at same time as previous days Pam? or have you drank more than usual? strange how its lighter than yesterday? :hugs: but still registering on cbfm :hugs:
> 
> I have had a bit of nausea so far, more last wk than this so far. I just had nausea with Thomas no ms so might be the same again.:)
> 
> xx

Yep...I test the same time every morning...6:30am...and I stopped my fluids around 9:00 last night....so I dunno why it was so light unless something is wrong with the test cause my monitor still gave me a HIGH....gonna test again here shortly...just trying to shove my breakfast down my throat cause my meds (Metformin) make me so freakin sick to my stomach I nearly almost throw-up every morning...I hate it!:growlmad:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes keep us posted hun :hugs:

I have doctors today at 4.00, don't think he'll do much but gets the ball rolling! :happydance:

xx


----------



## pambolina21

YAY!


----------



## laura_2010

Yay! thats deffo a start hun! x:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

My 8:30 OPK was just a weeeee bit darker but not much....I'll be testing again around 2:00.....


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm back, all good. Got my 1st midwife app' april 14th yay! 
Not the cleverest doc though says is this your 1st pregnancy when i had Thomas with me! oh well won't be seeing him again anyway :)

:hugs: xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi all......
> 
> 9 im so so sorry, i really feel for you honey and my heart goes out to you xxxxx:hugs:
> 
> Pam hows the opk'ing n cbfm?? Did u bd last night??? Hope dh seduced you!! Xx
> 
> Nat am sorry you got a bfn but af hasnt shown so ya still in, keep testing chick! Good luck! Do u have any symptoms? Whats your temp like today?? xx
> 
> Laura rlly pleased bt you test results!! Great news! Wonder why u got a pos opk this morn n ewcm????? Hmmmmm.....sounds suspicious! U cud be preggers!!! :happydance:
> 
> Well nothing to report for me, very boring!!!! Only thing i have is thick creamy cm wen i chkd my cervix each day and im normally dry....am not thinking anything of it though any twinge or cramp i feel im choosing to ignore this month as its all normal...:winkwink:
> 
> Hows everyone else??? xxxx

*thanks sweetie!!*



asibling4gi04 said:


> 9, I am at a loss for words. All I have to offer is hugs and lots of them. And you are so selfless to still be posting your wishes for BFPs for all of us. Wow you are a trooper, and such a sweetie. Peace to you and your family 9!

*thanks sweetie. i just want to be positive, and dont wnat to make anyone feel bad or feel weird aroudn me. WE all deserve  so I need to focus on you all bc you all deserve my attention without all the depression. big  and *


laura_2010 said:


> Hi all...:flower:
> Well got blood's back.... All Normal:happydance: sooo pleased, But yesteday I had an almost pos..opk and ewcm so dunno if im oulating late or just didnt before but had ewcm wen I woke up this morn Sooo I did BD... no Cramping tho??? :wacko: Covered either way supose, :shrug:
> Hugs to you 9... :hugs:
> Any Morning sickness rach??
> Any updates from claire??? :winkwink:
> And pam??
> And everyone else :haha: x

thanks sweetie. HOpe you are doing well.



KendraNoell said:


> 9babies... I can't help but wonder if your stress about getting into the doctors early was valid and if you could have gone to the doctor if they would have been able to help you, or if it wasn't meant to be either way. I really really hope that you find the answers to your miscarriages :(

Yeah I really think if i didnt ahve to change my pcm to get seen I would be not in this position, even my pcm thought so, bc he said, I should have been seen that day I found out, but it took me about an day to change my pcm, and then it was a saturday. : (


----------



## asibling4gi04

Oh 9, thanks again but right now focus on you and your family and being strong and peaceful..Keep us posted on your bloodwork! hugs :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!! I really hope they figure out what is wrong!!!
but I am doing better today, kinda just accepted what is happening. I Know it sounds bad, but I just can not be moping today, wondering what I could have done differently or anything. I Just need to move forward!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

it does not sound bad 9, it sounds like you are trying to find peace and not dwell..That makes you strong, not bad!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks that makes me feel better. I feel a little guilty that I am finding peace with it.


----------



## deafgal01

9babies- :hugs: I agree, you can't sit and mope over this loss. Hopefully they'll find some answers and they'll figure out why you're not able to keep those babies. It is a hard thing to do and it makes you a stronger woman for doing so.


----------



## deafgal01

Baby- I checked the opk... No lines- well, I think I see a very faint one but I think I'm making it up so i would say the opk still is a negative at this point. Good news is my temp rose again today! :yipee: So shouldn't expect :af: yay! :dance: I know I am still in the game. Many ladies have messaged me saying that they've gotten their :bfp: as late as a week after :af: is due so maybe that's the case with me. I'm hoping.


----------



## pambolina21

that's great news DG! Keep testing hun! You never know when you'll get that faint hint of a line that will turn into a BFP!!!


----------



## deafgal01

PAm I don't want to waste tests looking for the bfp. I will test again probably Monday if nothing by then.


----------



## KendraNoell

Holy wow I got ewcm this morning!!!! Yay


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning all!

How is everyone? any updates/symptoms?

Lovely weather here today so off out a bit later to the park and then have a play in the garden this afternoon :) 

xx


----------



## deafgal01

30mummy- I thought I would have been out last night... Saw some blood but it might have been just spotting. I don't know... It's now 2 hours later and it's still only spotting, no actual flow which is odd for me because I always ALWAYS always start the actual flow soon after I see the spotting/blood... :shrug: Other than that, I'm good.

I like your plans- outside to play at the park. Hope it's nice weather here too...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey girls hope u ok, im at work so just checkin in with ya'll....absolutely nothing to report from me, not feeling anything! Blahhhh! :wacko:

Nat, could be late implantation bleed, keep us posted xxx

Rach enjoy the sun!! Im out of the uk for the day so gona miss it....back tnite wen its dark so hpe its nice tmorrow on my day off!! Xx

Get bd'ing kendra, yaaaaayyyy for ewcm!! xx

How is everyone else?? Hpe u all ok. Have a lovely day everyone will spk tmor xxxx:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

It's pretty late for implantation bleed... I think it might be af... :shrug: but I know I know... Motto's you're not out til the witch shows her face in full so I'm still in game based on that...


----------



## asibling4gi04

Ladies, anyone, I need help staying sane this cycle. I am losing it and I am scared that it is raging PMS as usually I get emotional a week before af but...Yesterday afternoon at 7dpo I took a cheap blue die plus or minus test and there was nothing!! Not even a indent or evap. The thing that made me test is my boobs are so sore that even when I walked they hurt..they were sore last month (bfn) but this is really bad at times... Ok so, I proceeded with my night. I cried watching teen moms! I got so angry at my partner for sitting on facebook and ignoring me that I was walking around sobbing and I also pushed my screen door window so hard to open it (my hands were full with garbage) but I managed to break it. ughhh..I feel crazy and out of control. Perhaps if this is not my month I will take a break. Oh and on the way to work I cried this morning. WHY IS THIS HAPPENING?? I need someone to help me get some peace...thanks!


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: asib! Do you have any good books or projects you could maybe do? I find doing such things relaxing to me. If it's nice outside, I plan to just lie down outside and read a little if I can this weekend.


----------



## asibling4gi04

d-gal, I would love to do that but hard to..I have a 6yr old autistic daughter to chase after but it does keep me busy..last night she was so wrapped up in elmo videos that I really just had a little time to myself and what did I do with it?? Cry and act like a nut...Oh Goodness..when does this get easy?


----------



## deafgal01

Asib- it's not easy to be a mother to a very special child like your daughter. I don't think it gets easy- if Life meant to be easy, it'd be boring? Too bad I don't live closer to your city. I think DH is planning to visit his grandpa in June sometime- his grandpa lives in Hamburg, NY.


----------



## asibling4gi04

D-GAL, HAMBURG IS NOT TOO FAR!! :happydance: Are you coming with him? Perhaps that would be an opp to meet up! Yes, never a dull moment with my Gianna..she is so sweet and beautiful and I so badly want to give her a sibling so she will not be alone when I am gone... :cry:


----------



## deafgal01

I'm so gonna tag along with my DH... No NY trip is fun without me tagging along! I will keep you posted when we do figure out the details. We'd be able to meet up or something. Fingers crossed that Gianna gets a sibling soon!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thank you d-gal..I would love to meet up..We have the best food and coffee here lol..Keep me posted on you! I hope Gi does get her sib..and I hope you get your bfp in the very near future..If I could pay my bills on HOPE, I would be caught up with all of them! lol


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Definitely!


----------



## laura_2010

Loads of hugs to you asibling :hugs::hugs: 
Im feeling very diffrent :shrug: Well still have alot of cm... and very hot and flushed....and also very angry and shouting...:wacko: feel very diffrent ... I opked again:dohh: and the lines are not even faint there soild but not pos... Very weird... I have my last months opk and they arnt like this months...
SOO syptoms are...
Flushed and hot feeling
Boobys lil niggly.. ( last mont was tho)
Cramping lil,
Short temper.... I even cryed this morning as Had lil argument with OH and I cryed not like me at all... :dohh:
Dunnno could all be in my head or just total normal... Time will tell supose...
Awww crnt wait for yuo to b bk claire :hugs::hugs:
Hope evryone else is okies.... Gonna do the sme as you rach go chill on the garden hehe!! :happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Aww Laura thanks and back at you! I am having the same thing,, crying and not being able to control it..I cried shipping out a package 2 days ago because the counter person was mean and argumentive. I actually had to leave the store and come back as I was embarassed at myself crying in public like that! UGHHH...I hope you get your BFP..Some good news around me might be an incentive!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Deafgal - could be implantation bleeding? keep us posted :)
I have a short temper at mo and emotional! so it could be a sign for you yes! what dpo are you Laura?
Think the weather's suposed to be good all week Claire, so you should be in luck :) Cheers me up when the sun is out, just need to get some play things for Thomas in the garden then he will be more occupied :)

xx


----------



## laura_2010

hehe Im about 5dpo :shrug: ish..... so dunno? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

could be then hun! FX :hugs: xx


----------



## deafgal01

30mummy- I do not see how it can be implantation bleeding cuz it is now red and sometimes I see little blobs in the toilet. Then again it has never stayed so light for the first 6 hours of supposed AF so I will see how this plays out.


----------



## pambolina21

Hey ladies...how is everyone doing? All is well here I suppose....I am now on CD9 and my monitor gave me another HIGH this morning....my IC OPK is darkish but not positive yet....and I have slight ferning going on with my salive test....and this morning my temp dropped to 97.1....I hope I O soon...I've been cramping alot lately and feeling very bloated! Hubby and I DTD last night....it was one of those nights that just worked out great, you know? We were both in naturally good spirits and we cracked jokes and laughed so much I literally had to take pain meds cause all the laughing was giving me a headache...LOL...then we laid in bed after putting our girls to sleep and just talked and cuddled and watched alittle TV till things heated up :haha:

DG...I know you don't want to over analyze things and I understand...and in my honest, HONEST opinion is does sound like AF is coming (especially when you said you saw lil blobs in the toilet) that's how my flow was this last time, very light and hardly messy at all with an occasional lil blob in the toilet....I wish with all my might that it's not AF but it does sound like her...I'll continue to keep my FX that it passes and that it's just IB!!!!! Good luck hun!!! Keep us posted!!!!:hugs:

AS....emotions do tend to run high when your hormones surge...I hope it's a good sign for you dear....just remember to take short deep breaths when you feel like your gonna lose it again!:flower:

Babyhope...have a safe trip sweetie!!! We sure do miss you in here...but work keeps taking you away :nope: I hope you get to spend some time with us tomorrow on your day off!!!!

Mummy...how are you feeling sweetie? Are you feeling more confident that your beanie is snuggled in place for another 8 months?

Here are today's pictures!
 



Attached Files:







fertmon3.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 0









opk5.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- thanks for your honest answer. I agree with you... Guppy says I gotta wait and see if it becomes full flow for me to be considered out (since the FF won't start the cycle over until it's a full flow instead of spotting).


----------



## pambolina21

Your welcome hun....I wish it isn't AF though...but there's always next cycle!!! I'm still waiting to ovulate and I have no idea when that will be...seeing all these highs on the monitor really isn't giving me much hope, just makes me think that my body isn't working again and that my hormones are off balance again even though my blood work showed that everything was normal...TTC is no easy task that's for sure...lol....I miss the naive thinking that all you have to do is have sex and you'll get pregnant....lol.....


----------



## asibling4gi04

pam omg looking good! So nice to know you and DH took the "work: out of it and made it enjoyable! From what I hear when TTC, it becomes routine after awhile..Thanks for the encouraging words..I am trying so hard to find a level of peace and senerity... Hugs


----------



## deafgal01

I second that- go back to that naive thinking that oh you do sex one time without protection and bam, you'll get preggers... I wish it was that easy.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Pam, I would go with the bloodwork..although FMs and opks are a good tool, they are so fickle at times. I would say just bd every night lol..I am hoping this is not PMS...I really do..LADIES, if I had to count on sex to get pregnant, I would never have kids..I am a lesbian,,lol..so mine is VERY PLANNED....


----------



## KendraNoell

So confused! Line on the OPK this morning but definitely not pos... maybe I'm doing this all wrong :(

Still sick. Now I'm coughing up a fit and I have no voice. I haven't slept well for days because of it and I'm a mess. Help :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

try holding your pee for 4 hours and tesing again Kendra.. My digital smiley was negative in the morning and by 2pm I got a smiley face and 2dark lines..held my pee for 3 hours before taking the afternoon one..


----------



## 30mummyof1

Pam - the cbfm may just give you highs this cycle and no peak it is possible and doesn't mean anything is wrong with you but it is obviously detecting LH. 
On the other hand its normal to have 5 highs then a peak so you never know. I didn't have any highs on my 1st cycle, just straight to peak. Then 2nd cycle 4 highs then peaks :)

I'm still nervous though Pam, just setting myself targets to get too, next is 6 weeks then 8. At 8 the risk goes down a bit. :)
xx


----------



## pambolina21

Sounds like you got the flu hun....get's some Dayquil and Nyquil...that helped me alot when I was sick a few weeks ago....just be sure to be consistant in taking it and throw in come extra Vitamin C pills and drink TONS of water....it really does make a difference....the water loosens everything up and even though you'll still cough at least the gunk will come up more easily! 

OPK's can be real fickle....I get a 2nd line on every test I take cause woman always have low LH levels....perhaps you didn't ovulate yet hun? I personally believe that ovulation can be delayed when someone is really sick....so maybe that can be taken into consideration! I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

30mummyof1 said:


> Pam - the cbfm may just give you highs this cycle and no peak it is possible and doesn't mean anything is wrong with you but it is obviously detecting LH.
> On the other hand its normal to have 5 highs then a peak so you never know. I didn't have any highs on my 1st cycle, just straight to peak. Then 2nd cycle 4 highs then peaks :)
> 
> I'm still nervous though Pam, just setting myself targets to get too, next is 6 weeks then 8. At 8 the risk goes down a bit. :)
> xx

So with no peak that means I'm not going to ovulate? Or can I ovulate without a peak? I know the monitor needs time to get to know my pattern....but I'm still starting to wonder if it will work for me at all...I'm trying to trust in the bloodwork and relax with the thought of having normal levels...but I'm still alittle paranoid!

So on your 1st cycle you just had lows then BAM a peak? So far I'm on 4 HIGHS....I keep waiting to see signs on my body but I'm still dry (hardly any CM at all)....just gotta try and relax....lol...

I understand you being nervous hun....and I wouldn't blame you honestly...I just don't want your joy to be overshadowed that's all :hugs: I love that you are setting "targets" it's a great way to get through the scary times:flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Hi friends. I am trying to catch up on the 3 pages that have been posted. Having a very painful day, so forgive me if I am not up to par with catching up!! 
Pam I think if you are getting even an fertile thing on cbfm, that is a good sign. Deafgal, I Hope it is not your af, and just implantation! I will be crossing my fingers that it is only implantation. 
to asibling, I am sorry you are having a tough time lately, Iam praying for your :bfp: and hope that your emotions cool down a bit, so you can enjoy the day!

anyone else I forgot I am so sorry.
sending love and :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:nope: I don't think I am gonna be lucky this time... I'm debating whether to change it to light or medium flow now... :shrug: It didn't come out on the pad while I slept but a lot of it came out when I peed just now.


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe I am sorry deaf! I Hope it stops :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

9, big hugs and many thanks to you for your support!! I hope things get better for you..I am trying to find a comfort level.. thanks again :hugs::flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Np my dear friend!! :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust: for all my lovely friends!!


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all....

Well just been toilet and I have loads of cm its kinda slimy but sticky at the same time its also whiteish too.... :wacko: Rach did you have any cm in the tww?

Crnt wait for claire to come bk Missed her! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes Pam you can still be ovulating without getting a peak - just as you say the cbfm is getting to know you this month (women do get their bfp on 1st mth but much more likely on 2nd once it knows you) 
Yes on cycle 1 it was low from day 6 to 10 then bam on day 11 a peak!

Thanks for caring though about the scary times - yes makes it not seem not quite as long if i do it in 2wk stages. :)

xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Laura!

Yes me too, come back Claire!

Well some days i had loads and other days none - although thinking about it i would say i didn't have much at implantation which was around day 6 for me, then it came back again and hasn't left!


----------



## KendraNoell

asibling4gi04 said:


> try holding your pee for 4 hours and tesing again Kendra.. My digital smiley was negative in the morning and by 2pm I got a smiley face and 2dark lines..held my pee for 3 hours before taking the afternoon one..

Holding pee for that long is about impossible for me :( I drink too much fluid during the day. I was able to hold it for almost 2 hours earlier and I did get 2 lines on the OPK but second one was really light. Since the last 3-4 OPK's I've taken over the last week or so had NO lines, I am thinking that O is coming here in the next day or so which would go along with the EWCM I had. 



30mummyof1 said:


> Yes Pam you can still be ovulating without getting a peak - just as you say the cbfm is getting to know you this month (women do get their bfp on 1st mth but much more likely on 2nd once it knows you)
> Yes on cycle 1 it was low from day 6 to 10 then bam on day 11 a peak!
> 
> Thanks for caring though about the scary times - yes makes it not seem not quite as long if i do it in 2wk stages. :)
> 
> xx

Where do you ladies get the CBFM and how does it work?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Kendra

I got mine 2nd hand on ebay (you reset it so it clears any old date) Cost about £50 here with 10 sticks.
You poas from day 6(it assumes days 1-5 are af) it then lets you know whether you have a low, high or peak chance of conceiving. The 1st cycle it generally is getting to know you then the 2nd cycle onwards it gives you between 1 and 5 highs, 2 peaks then another high followed by lows. Some women do get their bfp 1st cycle, i got mine on 2nd. 
I'd definitely recommend it as it takes the guessing out of it all. Cb recommend bd'ing on at least 1 high and 1 peak which is all i did to get my bfp!

:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Kendra...it's my 1st month using it...I have PCOS so I like the fast that I can capture my patterns in the monitor (since they change) and it helps to increase my chances of getting pregnant...using OPK's alone didn't work for me....Which is why I'm using the CBFM, OPK's, Temping/ Checking CM (Fertility Friend), and Saliva Testing....I suppose some could call that overkill...but I don't care...LOL....I wanna catch that egg!!! If I ovulate on the 9th and conceive my EDD will be the same as my step-son's and if I ovulate and conceive on the 12th my EDD will be a day before my husband's bday....so I'm really hoping I'll O soon...PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE I WANNA OV SOON!!!! LOL!

If you decide to get one there is a thread on here called CBFM Thread/Statistic's and they can answer your questions about it...cause they have all been there/done that or are as new to it as you and I....they are great!


----------



## pambolina21

Everyone is so quiet....everyone must be watching Ghost Hunter's like me...hahaha


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- nope, don't even get that channel here.. :cry: I was sleeping... That's my excuse for being quiet...


----------



## 9babiesgone

stress is my excuse! LOL


----------



## pambolina21

no excuses necessary...lol...I was j/k....


----------



## 9babiesgone

hehe


----------



## deafgal01

:haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

seriously someone post something funny, got some bad news tonight.


----------



## deafgal01

Um- AF is teasing me still? or umm... Oh my DH was trying to share his excited news over the math homework he had tonight. He's a geek. I was just not smiling and going along with the mood he had so he dropped it. He's doing some pre calculus homework... :wacko: He only does it so he can keep up with the students in the classes... He's weird alright.


----------



## pambolina21

Umm...okay...this is all I can think of....

Yesterday I was laying on the couch while Meghan was goofing around the living room watching her cartoons...now mind you during the day I STAY in my pajama's and I don't wear a bra when I'm at home (unless company is over...lol) Anyway....I guess it got cold or something cause my nipples hardened...and while Meghan was standing next to me she must of noticed cause next thing I know she's grapping my nipple and trying to pull it...LMAO...OOOUUCHH! I was like "Meghan, NO NO!" And brushed her off....then about 5 minutes later I she comes back and does it again! I was like, holy crap STOP THAT! LOL!!! She got mad at me cause I stopped her from trying to figure out what it was...lol....

What's the bad news sweetie?! You okay?


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: Pam!!

9babies- tell us... Now I'm worried about ya.


----------



## 9babiesgone

lol thanks that was funny! My son is always trying to grab my boobies!! LOL It makes me so embarassed.

well his command told him today he needs to save money bc we might not be getting paychecks for a couple of weeks , maybe more. I am so stressed thinking about it. I Know it is only a possibility not a fact yet, but it worries me. bc I am sahm right now. so no income I am bringing in.


----------



## pambolina21

I heard something like that was going on....didn't think it was really going to happen though....good grief! How can they do something like that! That's horrible....I'm so sorry sweetie...I hope it doesn't actually happen.....


----------



## deafgal01

Oh dear! :hugs: 9babies, save money due to lack of paychecks? That sucks!!!! Did they say why?

I hate having to save money- I do it every year to prepare for summer season (this year it's 6 weeks of no pay). How soon will this happen to you guys? That's gonna be hard.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yep. it would affect so many jobs, not just my husbands. I Hope it is not just hype, but usually when an higher up tells their lower parts, to save money it is not a good thing. we have no savings. : (


----------



## 9babiesgone

bc the government is running out of money and can not decide to make an budget and stick with it, and instead of taking from the rich politicians, they are cutting military pay, government pay, and a host of other things. IT is so ********. I Think they are making a decision by friday, or if they dont. we might not get a paycheck for maybe, a month, they wont tell us how long. yikes!!


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: 9babies ok so depending on where you are- is it spring? It's not too late to start planting some veggies or pot some veggies for summer... That will help (although that costs a lil money). I wish you is my neighbor then I'd give you some of my plants- think we planted way too many tomatoes, and cucumbers and pumpkins.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: 9babies- it will be hard... Hmmm, I don't know how to help ya... Are there any part time jobs around your area that you can maybe do or something?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Dont have a yard. we live in a very tiny space. LOL


----------



## deafgal01

:shock: No yard?! How do you manage? Where do the kids play?! Wow...

Ok- so how do we solve this dilemma? Any ideas ladies??? Are you good with any craft skills? Maybe you could make something to sell?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I dont know. I am praying and hoping it doesnt happen, and that his higher ups are just idiots. LOL

I have been applying for jobs since last april. Havent found a single one!!
no one even calls me back. I keep trying though. 
we go to the park, if hte kids want to play.


----------



## deafgal01

We'll be praying in the meantime that his idiotic higher ups don't do that crap!

Ah I loved going to the park growing up.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah it is mostly the government doing it, and the stupid politicians. the ones with all the money> wow. they are some selfish people. that is ok. i am going to try not to stress, keep job hunting, and just read something good tonight to keep my mind off this crap.


----------



## deafgal01

yep- you should check out the new thread I been posting in for May- shanaynay started it.


----------



## pambolina21

Just gotta find some small ways to adjust..like clipping as many coupons as you can....buy in bulk (in bulk you can save money) if you can then freeze it in smaller portions for dinners and such....use day light as much as you possible can and keep on the lights turned off (I do that all the time...lol)....I would suggest a job but unless you have someone who can babysit for free then staying home will probably be the best so you can avoid daycare costs...plus getting a job might take awhile and by the time you get a paycheck this whole thing could be over with....There are all kind of money saving recipes online that will help stretch a meal (like using 2 chicken breasts to feed 4 people....I do that too...lol) It's really hard suggest to much because I don't want to come off sounding like a parental...lol...and it's hard to suggest things when I don't know your lifestyle and such....Start shopping at the dollar stores...that can always help...


----------



## 9babiesgone

I already do all that. pam!! We are living off of about $600 a month, after paying for our home, and our car, and gas, and food! we dont buy in bulk though bc our fridge is so small. dont worry about me, though we are going to make it through this. I just know it.


----------



## deafgal01

9babies- you should see the pics of my nephew and niece on my journal... They're cute! They look like me too!!!! I even put up a kid pic of me (from when I was 3 or 4 yrs old) :blush: That's something happy to look at.


----------



## KendraNoell

9babies... I am so so sorry about what you're going through. I am SO GLAD my husband got out of the military in November cause I am glad he's not having to deal with this. I can't even believe this is happening... so ridiculous. 

Still sick ladies... this freakin sucks!!!!! I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired!

Another neg OPK today. I seriously need this monitor cause maybe I'm just doing this wrong :(


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Kendra


----------



## 9babiesgone

:hugs: kendra, and thanks for all you guys support ! MY husband told me today that his major seargent, told him not to worry, about it. so I dont know who to believe anymore.
I Just hope they make up their minds and give the military the money they deserve. and all the other workers too.

love light and blessings and :dust: to all of you


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: 9babies hopefully his major is right. Nothing to worry about.

:dust: to you all ladies!!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!! so much deafgal. sending you a ton of :dust:

I Might not have internet tomorrow. just to let you all know. hopefully I will but we are conserving money right now, so I dont know if I will


----------



## deafgal01

No worries, 9babies... I know you will find a way to keep us informed/posted. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yep I will keep u in the loop


----------



## deafgal01

I know ya will... Hmmm, Feels like I should write more on Tourette's in my journal but not sure what else to add... I guess I need to do a bit more research or something... I don't know.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Hmm the syndrome? U know someone with it? Hope u find what u are looking for


----------



## deafgal01

yes my DH has it. He's got a mild version of it though...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats terrible 9, can't believe they are considering doing that considering what sacrifices people make that are in the military already :hugs: Hope it doesn't come to that x

Kendra- your ov' may be delayed due to being sick hun? but i'd definitely agree the cbfm does make it all a bit clearer x

Pam- thats a funny story - my son is obsessed with my boobies too! when i carry him round he's always squeezing them! Like father like son haha

Claire,Laura - how are you?any news? :hugs: 

xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

9babies, hugs to you..I hope it turns out okay..Do you have any family to rely on on your side or DH just in case until this is settled??? 

Pam, OMG too funny ..my daughter was pulling on my best friends bbs not too long ago at a restaurant!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls just checking in with y'all! Ooohhhh ive missed ya's!!:hugs:

Wow so much goin on in here! Lots to catch up wiv, 9 you are having a really rough time at the mo, i really feel for ya and hope everything works out okay...sometimes in life you feel that everything just happens altogether and its awful but in the end things come right and i hope this happens for you soon, lots of love n hugs xxxx:hugs:

Kendra, last month i was ill with stomach bug and didnt ov til 4 days late so cud defo be sickness delaying it, good luck xx:hugs:

Well nothing again for me today girls, im not feeling it whatsoever....im coming to terms with the fact that its gona be a 2012 baby for us now!! Ive luked into a cbfm and im rlly skint so gona just get a clearblue digi predictor with 7 sticks for £12 instead, will get sum opk's aswell n give it a go....i feel 2012 is gona be my lucky year!! :happydance:

How is everyone else?? Hope u all ok xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Claire, don't rule yourself out yet hun! remember i wasn't feeling anything and to be honest i don't really even feel anything now -kinda worrying me but seems to be quite common when i googled it :)

Another lovely day here, Thomas is napping so just toasted myself for a little bit in the sun and now watching loose women -my fav'! Then off swimming later :)

xx


----------



## pambolina21

Well today's testing didn't go as planned....I woke up at about 4:30am DYING to go pee...and my pee was very, very diluted....so I went ahead and tested :dohh: My CBFM still gave me a HIGH but my OPK didn't show a line at all!!!! On the CBFM test I couldn't even make out a 2nd line but still gave me a HIGH...I wish this test would give me more than just HIGH's..I'd actually feel more confident in it working right if I got a LOW this morning with such diluted pee....UUGH....I know the monitor is trying to "get to know me" but I still wanna conceive this month! GRRRRrrrrr.....And my saliva test showed no ferning and my temp was high with a 97.8 BUT I think it was because I forgot to temp before going to the bathroom :dohh: Like I said...this morning's testing did NOT go as planned!!!!

9babies...I know you'll get through this hun...I have faith that everything will work out :hugs:
Kendra...I'm sorry your still so sick....I really know what you are going through...I was in your shoes not long ago, in fact I'm STILL coughing up junk...bleeh! I hope it passes soon honey!
Babyhopes....don't count yourself out just yet...lol....you never know...someone woman find themselves starring at a BFP with no symptoms at all when in previous months they swore they had symptoms but ended up with a BFN....I'm not sure when my next cycle will be but if it get's any later I'll be having a 2012 baby too...lol....

I have a doctor's appt today at 11:00 to find out if I need further diabetes testing....I feel like I should fast just in case but at the same time they told me that it's probably not necessary....So I'm gonna use this appt productively and see if he can give me something to get rid of this gagging cough, refill my anti-depressant medication and talk to him about anxiety...cause I really think I suffer from it....I never wanna leave the house and when I do drive I get so overwhelmed I feel like all the cars on the road are literally DRIVING AT ME! I get so damn jumpy....I can't stand feeling like this all the time......so we'll see what he says....

Hope you ladies are doing well....


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh thanks rach, i just feel like i already know the outcome but you do give me a glimmer of hope.....its great that you are still not feeling anything i hope it lasts throughout your pg hun.....im sure you r gona be absolutely fine!! R u gona find out if u r having a ds or dd??? xxx:hugs:

Ugh pam that sounds scarey wen your driving bless ya!! It sounds like anxiety to me too! I hope the docs can help....good luck wiv the diabetes testing, hope all goes well!! Sounds like you gona ov in nxt cple days if u still gettin highs, i dnt trust those damn opk's i just cant get too grips with them, ithink your cbfm is more reliable, try opk'ing again this afty n c wot happens. Thank you for your supportive words, i know i still have a while to go yet bfore testing but feel its pointless.....well if you do have a longer cycle then we can try for 2012 babies together hun!!! Xxx:hugs:

Any news fron natalie or laura today???xxx


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: I don't have news from Natalie or Laura...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah i guess its better than chucking up every 5 mins! Yes we will find out this time (didn't with Thomas) but not going to tell anyone inc parents! well except you guys on here! :)

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh fab cant wait to find out.....well me n dh out in garden, its lovely!! He just commented on my bbs lukin bigger, ha ha yeah whatever i think he's after some :sex::sex::sex: amazing what a bit of sun can do!!! Hope its sunny n warm when i ov next! Lol! xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Immm Bk! :happydance:hehe... Claire how funny are men!! Im big chested 34E and OH dnt like more than a hand-full he's says! But other friends that are men are like huuummm lol :dohh: 
Iv beeen sunning it up also roll on even more sun!!:happydance::happydance: Oh sed to me last night I got some new PJ''s Yesterday and its a cute top longish red and black really cute and leggins...:winkwink: He was huuummm that looks sexy I was total gob smacked!!!! Did BD tho as I wasnt in a good mood... But will pop them bk on tongiht and see what happends lol... Italways my luck OH wants to BD more after ovulation or Wen AF turns up.. Im like u dnt half pick ur times!!!! :dohh:


----------



## pambolina21

Well I'm back from the doc's office....everything went well...he told me that I am not diabetic, my levels were just a warning sign and that I need to make some adjustments in my diet and exercise....So I'm good to go for my next OBGYN appt on the 4th....He prescribed me more Metformin and an anti-depressant which should also help with my anxiety....And he also suggested a hysterectomy after I have my last baby....so that I can avoid all further complications associated with PCOS....and I'm gonna look into it...I'm tired of struggling to keep my bits and pieces working....lol.....I just want my last and final baby and they doc can take it all out...lol....and just be on a hormone supplement....So that's it for me for right now...I OPK'd and it's negative and so vvvvvvvvvvv faint.....I had such good lines a couple days ago! I don't get it! Now nothing!!!


----------



## laura_2010

Ur very brave hun :hugs: I wish soooooo much Baby dust to you...
Hows ur cm??
4-5 days before ovulaion my lines were total neg:dohh: sooo I deffo think they will change as you get nearer also my ewcm came within 2days to ovulation...
Does any1 opk in tww?? x :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow'sers Laura - and they'll be even bigger when your preggers! I was a bit disapointed when i was pregnant they didn't get that much bigger :( about 1 cupsize and 1 backsize.
No i've never bothered with opk's in 2ww, however did do 1 the otherday out of interest and it was sooo dark :)

Least your not diabetic Pam, and can get sorted out with the help you need but poor you needing that big op :hugs:

xx


----------



## pambolina21

But what's confusing is that I had really good line up till now....not positive but nice and dark....now there barely anything showing up!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I just googled it Pam, apparently some women have the progression from light to dark, others no lines then bam dark! and others like you varying day to day up to ov'. This can also be caused by varying amounts of dye in each test. 
So i'd test again tomorrow and see what happens hun :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh pam am so pleased you are getting sorted....not sure what the crack is with the opk's?? I did an opk when i was cd4, my af had just finished and it was positive! I tested next day and negative, no line whatsoever!!! I just dont get opk's at all!!!! I rlly dont think they that reliable, i def wasnt ov on cd4 so who knows what that was, ive also got almost positive day before af due then af arrived nxt day so i just think they crap!!! Gona try the clearblue predictor test n c how it goes, cant wait to get a smiley face!!! Lol!! 

Laura, you have big bbs!!!! My dh wud love them!! I had 34a's n had a boob job n went upto a 34c/d, best thing i ever did for myself!! I csnt wait for them to go even bigger wen i get pg!!! Whahhhoooo!! xxx my cm is stilk creamy/bitty n am bit crampy tnite but its to be expected as af due in 6 days! Boooooo!!! xxx

Hey rach hpe u well n njoyed sun today!!! 

Oh and girls i may not be back on til sunday after tnite as away workin til then n may not get wifi in hotel....hope i do!!! Will miss ya's heaps !:hugs: xxxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Girls will try n change my avatar in a bit n put a pic of me so u know who ya talking too, will leave it on for 10 mins or so then will take off, im shy....lol xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm here Claire! waiting eagerly! 
wow a boob job - if you can then why not! :)

I did enjoy the sun yes, looking a little pink! woops! 

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh i cudnt do it on laptop hun so willhav to go on main computer but am in bed now.....so will do it wen im home on sunday.... Nitey nite, off to sleeps xxxx:sleep:


----------



## 30mummyof1

no worries hun, hope you enjoy your trip. take care xx


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks for googling that sweetie.....I'll test tomorrow too....I even considered that maybe I ovulated already...since my body doesn't know what it wants to do...I basically have to expect the unexpected....lol....looking back on my tests it looks like the 3rd was the darkest by far....I've heard it's possible to ovulate soon after AF stops....a friend of mine's sister got pregnant twice that way....I have a doc appt on the 4th so maybe by then I'll know what is going on.....


----------



## pambolina21

Okay...well I'm off for the night...tomorrow is another day on the monitor....It's sad really, I'm no longer excited about what the monitor will say...I've already lost hope that I'll cycle again on my own....:cry:

It's a depressing kind of night....


----------



## KendraNoell

Just checking in... fourth day in a row with little sleep so I'm going to bed early. I guess my O could be delayed, I guess I don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## laura_2010

FX Kendra...:hugs: I was delayed as well not last month, month before due to havng a bad cold...

AFM- Stuffy nose this moring... temp 36.7 sme as yeserday... lower back pain no cramping yet.... :shrug:
4days to go and I have no htp's... Im gonna only opk see if that show's anything if im in need of poas lol...:happydance: Then Il see if AF show's if not then il test...
Everyone else okies... Look foward to seeing what your test's are today pam... :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Mornin!

So have you opk'd yet Laura? or are you planning to later? I'm soo excited for you :happydance:

Not sure what to do today, can't really see anyone as Thomas still has a nasty cold. :( Least the weather is nice though :)

xx


----------



## deafgal01

Babyhopes- darn it, I missed your picture on the avatar... Oh well...

:dohh: Just realized I overlooked myself... :dohh: I keep forgetting that I'm Natalie... :haha: I got used to looking for the D-gal or Deafgal or whatever on here instead of Nat because Nat is usually referred to other ladies on here... :rofl: I'm a goofus...


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe I call you nat as well... lol..:dohh: I dnt think bbyhopes (claire) put her piccy on in the end unless I missed it as well lol:dohh:
Gonna opk really sooon... Did u opk rach? or nat? AF due 13h sooo crnt wait... Have woken up with stuffy nose That can be good lol :wacko:
Im not sure either what to do today, Angel broken up frm school yeserday... so its trying to find things to do that dnt cost soooo much, I think she will be happy on the garden maybe lil picnic lol... if the sun comes out! :winkwink:


----------



## deafgal01

Laura- think that was Rach that opked... I'm on AF right now. I don't mind that some of you ladies call me Nat or Natalie... I just have to remember to answer when you do... Haha... Go figure!

Garden and picnic sounds amazing! Great idea... If it's warm enough out, I'm putting the plants outside to soak up more sun... It's doing the seeds a world of wonder when it's warm enough outside cuz we already have like 5 of them sprouting already... That's out of 63 different seeds we planted...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes Laura i got a very + opk but that was only last wk, i didn't try before that so i'm not sure if it works for everyone until later on?

Sun is definitely coming out here, might go and buy thomas a paddling pool. Just realised we can't watch tv so we gotta go out!

xx


----------



## laura_2010

Well.... Iv opk-ed and there is a 2nd line its not a positive but a line and its nore soild than half and half I normly get :wacko: About 2 months ago I opked random and they were total blank... Sooo not sure now.. Im having lower back pain now.. :dohh: Iv posted about opkiing in TWW so Il see what reponse I get bk cud be good or bad lol :dohh: Was you 9dpo we u got a faint? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Woo hoo, Yes i was 9dpo with faint on hpt (ic) GL hun! :happydance: 
xx


----------



## pambolina21

Good Morning ladies!

Well I got yet ANOTHER high on the monitor :wacko: and my OPK is still very, very faint...I don't know what to think anymore....DH and I DTD last night, just for the heck of it....I actually didn't want to but he can be very, very persuasive:haha:

DG...what kind of things do you have planted? You should take a picture when things start growing! I bet it's beautiful to see!

Laura...not sure about using OPK's as HPT's....I've seen some woman get very, very dark lines on them but they are very far along....Does your backache feel like AF?

Mummy...sorry Thomas isn't feeling well...it really sucks to your little not feeing well :nope: How come ya'll can't watch TV?

I hope everyone is doing alright....it will be exciting to see who get's there BFP next!!!!!

My opk from this morning...
 



Attached Files:







opk10.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 30mummyof1

We can't watch tv because the sky box has been disconnected! The box is connected in the new lounge-diner room and as its being plastered today can't have the dust flying around and breaking it! Just would have been nice if my oh had told me that rather than leave it for me to find out!
I have the paddling pool ready for when he wakes up, hope he likes it now as its taken me ages to fill as we haven't got a hosepipe yet! Its sooo hot here today - i'm loving it!!

xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hmm strange Pam, i'm not sure now sorry :( Least your bd'ing reguarly so you will catch that eggy when it decides to come :hugs:

xx


----------



## deafgal01

We have seeds for small cucumbers, Roma tomatoes, bell peppers, jalapeno, snap peas, and small pumpkins. We have not yet bought herbs but will have some.


----------



## pambolina21

Mummy...I'm sure he'll LOVE the pool...especially on a hot day....sorry about the TV, I know all to well the struggle to keep a little one entertained with no TV...lol....I don't know what I would do without it!!! :haha:

I am so confused about what my body is doing...I either ovulated already or my body is messing up again, cause I see no sign's of ovulation whatsoever...my temps are everywhere, no positive opk's and I am dry (so uncomfortable!) Based on a 28 day cycle I should OV on the 12th (or as early as tomorrow) if I don't see anything by the 12th then I know I won't have a 28 day cycle and will have to adjust my ticker accordingly....UUGH...so frustrated!!!:grr: 

It's 8:16am...is it to early for a drink?????

DG....it's very inspiring, we have a backyard we never use, it just get's overgrown slightly and DH mows it, but the kids never play back there....Maybe I can talk to my hubby about planting....I suppose it would be a good time to start since summer is getting closer!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes he did love it! i got soaked too! haha
but oh my god i want the tv back on now! 

well if you have ov' Pam then you are covered bd'ing wise. :) and would explain why you are now dry but i'd keep checking everything just in case :) :hugs:

xx


----------



## deafgal01

Pam :thumbup: I like that idea very much... The kids might get a kick out of it too- fresh food growing in the backyard- maybe they'll be willing to try new food.


----------



## pambolina21

I'm definately still opking...lol....I'm not going to assume anything at this point....not till I get a BFP or AF shows....


----------



## laura_2010

Hay all... :happydance:
Well no other news apart frm I wudnt say there cramps but kinda presure huuumm :wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

That sounds really promising Laura - thats what is felt like for me too, sometimes still does :) :bfp: 
when are you going to get a hpt? xx


----------



## laura_2010

Well I think im gonna be brave and not test untill AF show's if she dnt then il test... Plus I dnt get payed yet as well.. Get payed weds.. wen AF is due sooo :dohh: Thats if I can hold off lol... been n bath wen toilet before and I have some yellowish cm kinda slimy..??? Cramping pressure still niggly but havent had it since earler... PLZ b BFP!!! Nipples hurt wen touched but crnt rember if they were last month...:wacko:
Hpe its nice agin 2mro ay!!! 
Iv promised me sis a water bomb flight sunday is weather is gooood! Lol! :happydance: 23 and having water bomb fights! :happydance::happydance:
Everyones else okies seeems quiet tonight.... :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Laura- yeah I'm good... Just exhausted- and went out with family for dinner and had ice cream cake at my parents' afterwards because of my niece becoming 4 on the 12th. Gonna sleep soon. *yawns*


----------



## KendraNoell

Soooo... all this sickness progressed into walking pneumonia. Probably the fact that I worked all week except for one half day when I went home sick, then coming home and having to do the laundry and cook didn't help. I just need rest and haven't been able to get it. I'm miserable today. Feels like an elephant is sitting on my chest!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well done you, waiting till weds :) not long now :)

Another lovely day here and we're off to a bbq later - yum yum :)
Sounds terrible Kendra, hope you get better soon

Hope everyone else is ok
xx


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- feel better soon! That sucks- you need to rest properly when you're sick.

30mummy- bbq sounds good... I can't wait for summer... Good bbq times!

Laura- can't wait for you to test... I'm gonna be living through ya for a few days- seeing as to how I'm waiting for ovulation now (which won't be for another 2 weeks).


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm trying the rest thing but I was up all night again coughing :( supposed to be going out with hubby for the weekend so I have about 7 hours to start feeling better.. going to take a nap and see how I feel then. Have a great weekend ladies- you all deserve it!


----------



## pambolina21

I got another High on the monitor again....CM has turned into a thick white creamy consistancy....OPK is still negative though *heavy sigh* So I dunno what's going on....just gotta wait and see....

I hope everyone has a great weekend!!!!


----------



## laura_2010

Hay all :thumbup:
How are we all tongiht???
Welll Iv opked tonight.. :dohh: naughty meee! But.... Its alot darker than yesterday... Im 100%sure that wen I last opked there were total neg this near af... :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

well I am back, I finally have internet back. did anyone miss me? LOL
jk
anyways, My doctor prescribed me clomid, progesterone and wants me on both of them, before I get pregnant obviously..LOL

so I am doing ok. just waiting to hear if they are paying my husband in may or not. so far it looks good.


----------



## deafgal01

9babies- yes i missed ya!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

yay! nice to see you too deafgal!! :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: 9babies- how ya doing? I'm just waiting for AF to completely leave so I can start the wait for ovulation...


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am doing great, bleeding stopped yesterday and I went in for blood, and my levels are 0. so I can start trying again!!! trying clomid this time!!


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: Yay for trying again!!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

yep!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, ive missed you all sooooo much! Just landed back from florida and im in hotel room about to have my rest...i cudnt wait to get back online n catch up wiv ya's! Got loads to read so just had quick scan of posts and will read indepth wen i wake up! 

Wow laura you sounding very much preggers to me! How exciting!!! Oh i think id be testing asap, i wudnt be able to hold out til af if i gad symptoms like yours! :happydance:

Well as for me, nothing, nada, zilch!!!!!! Have my usual slight sore bbs bfore af and still a little creamy cm....ohhhh and a huge flippin coldsore! Grrrrr......but nothing that is making me feel positive at all!! Dnt even think i will test n waste my only frer as its pointless, just gona wait for af to arrive on wed....lookin for sure like a 2012 baby for me now!! Im totally fine about it this month though, i think ive just known from start that we didnt catch eggy so not got my hopes up once this cycle. Im cool bout it n ready to try again:winkwink:

Hope everyone ok, fab news 9 bout bein able to try again, glad you getting sorted......big hugs :hugs:

Off to peeps so will catch up with u all wen i wake up! Lotsa love claire xxx:sleep:


----------



## 9babiesgone

does anyone know how i can find out when I ovulate after taking clomid?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Wow Laura you are defo sounding good for a :bfp: hun! weds is only 3 days away now till you can test, yay!

Hey Claire welcome back we missed you - your still in till the :witch: shows hun - have got my fx that your :bfp: is just being shy!

Welcome back 9babies - hope the clomid and progesterone help you have that sticky bean hun :hugs:

Hi to everyone else as well :hugs:

xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks I start trying on monday!


----------



## 9babiesgone

bought me some opks this time around!!


----------



## deafgal01

9babies- good luck! No I don't know how you figure out when you ovulated on the clomid... :shrug: Hopefully one of the other ladies here can answer that question for ya.

Baby- yay, we missed ya so we'll be glad to see you popping back in...

:hi: everyone else!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I just googled it, supposedly you start using opks 3-4 days after you stop the clomid and when you get apositive you have lots of sex. lol but have to wait those initial days after taking it or else you might get a false positive.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls how are we all? Im sooo tired, cant wait to get home n see my dh and dog!!!! Im in birmingham at min as thats were we landed this morn, coach back up north in cple hours. Yaaaayyyy:winkwink:

Well went to toilet cple mins again and had stacks of wet ewcm-ish cm, hmmmm.....think my body is getting geared up for af though....roll on wed so we can start again! 

Hows u laura?? U opk anymore?? good luck xxx

Oh rach thanks for your kind words but im 99% certain imout this month, i just know it! But you are right in what u saying and we will c wot wed brings, im only 8dpo so gona have a short luteal phase this month...im sure it dosent mean anything though... How is Thomas? Hope he better xxxx

Hi nat, hope u well..not long til u ov and start all over again, good luck xxx

Hey pam, 9, kendra, how are ya's?? xxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay for getting home soon! not sure what the weather is like up north but its boiling here in swindon, i am a nice shade of pink! lol
Gotta go and clean the old house later though, boo. Rubbish in this weather but be good to start getting it rented out.

Thanks for asking about Thomas, he's fine in himself but nose still constantly runny, poor boy.

xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks for asking babyhopes. when you testing??

I hope soon!! I have a long way to wait before I can test, bc this next week is ovulation week. as I am calling it . lol


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey 9, well im due af on wed but bcoz im not feeling anything was gona hold off n c if af arrives first, so will test wed pm if no af....just not feeling hopeful! xx

Have u got opk's? Im gona treat myself to a digi predictor test nxt cycle n give it a go, will also get some opk's coz im a poas addict! I didnt order any ic hpt's this month, ive only got one test at home, its killing me not testing but im only 8dpo so pointless!!:wacko:


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah I am getting some of those on monday!! I really need them, while I am on this clomid, or else I wont be able to tell when Iam fertile.


----------



## pambolina21

Just wanted to pop in and say Hello! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## laura_2010

Hay all.... Sorry not been online... :dohh: been sunning it up at me mum's burned all dwn one side of my arm lol :blush: right I was on the internet realised im only 8dpo as Got my pos 1st so wud of ovulated 2nd...or 3rd ish so im only 8dpo... so will test weds morn ooooooh crnt wait!
In my self I dnt think il getta bfp... But things may just happen:wacko: This morn woke up and I wasss soo hot and flussed again... Iv been and brought a tesco own htp dnt know if there any good but only got 1 so il save it for weds... maybe tues lol.... NNOOOOO! Weds!!! :happydance: 
Hiyazz Pam anymre news on opking and monitor??
Hiyaz all my other ladies! :haha: U okies????
And my lovley claire!!! x :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ooo Laura i bet you cave on Tues!! that would be ok though as you'd be 10dpo :)
I didn't think i'd get a :bfp: either, not even sure now why i tested on that sun as i've never tested that early before?! 

GL Claire on weds fx hun, are you going to save fmu to test later in the day? 

Hey Pam, how are you? still getting high's?

:hugs: xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hi I gotta Q I have 1 htp and it a tesco's own mk thingy and says to tk on the day you miss af... so is a frer diffrent? :dohh:


----------



## 9babiesgone

anyone use the smiley face opks? 

I am getting some of those on monday! wondering if they work very well or not?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls well im home at last and been naughty n had a few beers with dh and i feel tipsy! Omg it normally takes me quite a few bfore i feel them, feel dizzy so not havin anymore!! Think its just coz am tired though????? :wacko:

Am soooo tempted to do that test but gona hold off as my pee is well diluted, maybe i will do in morn with fmu??? Ohhhh im sooo tempted but know al get bfn!!! I will be 9dpo tmor so mite give it a try, i can always buy another! Arrrgh! Tell me NO girls!! :dohh:

Laura i think tesco's r ok i got bfp with them at 11dpo, 2 days bfore my af was due, just go for it!!!:thumbup:

I so dont feel pg but i just wana know (if u know wot i mean) :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Laura...good luck honey, I hope you get your BFP!!!

Mummy...I'm doing good sweetie...how are you?

DG....how are the plants doing?

Babyhopes....I still don't think you should consider yourself out!

I'm sorry I'm so short in responses and haven't been on much, my doctor put me on an anti-depressant which is also suppose to help with my anxiety....it's been making me really tired (was told it's temporary) and it's already making me feel different...just gotta get used to it! I'm still getting highs on my monitor and negative OPK's....my temp is still all over the place so I honestly have no idea what is going on or if anything will even happen....FX!!!!!


----------



## pambolina21

I know I shouldn't say it...but :test: :test: :test:

I WANNA SEE SOME TESTS UP IN HERE!!!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

umm I guess my posts can get ignored now. I have been feeling very out of it lately.

: (


----------



## pambolina21

9babiesgone said:


> umm I guess my posts can get ignored now. I have been feeling very out of it lately.
> 
> : (

I'm not trying to ignore your posts sweetie...sorry I over looked your lastest one...

I'm not really sure about the smiley face opk's...I used them one time and of course never got a smiley face...lol....I have YET to see a positive OPK and I'm just as determined to get one as I am a BFP...LOL.....The smiley face ones can be very expensive though, would you consider getting the IC opks?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhhh 9 you are not bein ignored im sorry i meant to put on my post that im gona use those ov tests next month too, im clueless about them to be honest but i cant get used to those opk's so need to use something more reliable and i think the smiley faces will be! We will getthere together honey! Lets hope the smiley faces bring a smile to our face!!! Love you lots honey xxxxx:hugs:

Pam you are so encouragable! Im gona test tmor i think! Aaaargh!!! Big hugs babe xxx hope the tablets stop you feelin tired soon, love ya lots xxxx:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

9babies- never tried the smiley face ones, heard they're fun to use... let me know how you like them- maybe I'll try them sometime.

Pam- the plants are doing awesome- we have a lot of them sprouting now and actually when it's nice day out (sunny with high 60s or warmer weather) we put them outside in the full sunlight and bring them in before it gets cool. Today we bought some herbs (chives, parsley, and basil). We'll buy rosemary soon when we get paid again this coming week. In about a week's time, we'll be able to safely start leaving the plants outside and then transport them to the garden outside full time when they seem big enough to handle it. DH's been busy today- with the garage... He was setting up hooks for the ladder and the bikes and tidying it up a little bit so we'd have more room to walk around in.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey nat how are you??? Xxx

Well im off to bed its the big test tmorrow! Lol! I know its gona be a bfn though:cry:

Nite nite girls xx:sleep:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks ladies. really wish my husband was nicer, bc he just got pissy bc he hasnt had a cig in so long! : ( 

I can not wait to try them, I got the clearblue digital ovulation tests, with the smiley faces, bc I really dont want to deal with those horrible 2nd lines and guessing if I am really fertile or not.


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina21 said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> umm I guess my posts can get ignored now. I have been feeling very out of it lately.
> 
> : (
> 
> I'm not trying to ignore your posts sweetie...sorry I over looked your lastest one...
> 
> I'm not really sure about the smiley face opk's...I used them one time and of course never got a smiley face...lol....I have YET to see a positive OPK and I'm just as determined to get one as I am a BFP...LOL.....The smiley face ones can be very expensive though, would you consider getting the IC opks?Click to expand...

I already ordered teh digitals. bc I dont like the ic ones!

: / maybe I should have gotten the ics.


----------



## deafgal01

baby- I had a great day! I hope you had a wonderful weekend. G'nite to ya and hope you get that :bfp: on the test tomorrow! Don't count yourself out til AF shows and think PMA!

9babies- I'm sorry the DH is being pissy. I hope he gets over it soon. I wouldn't worry too much about which kinds you order. Everyone finds something that works for them- ic works for some of us, and digitals work better for others, and still some others find that using a monitor is best for them. It really varies.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks! I am trying to be positive that these will get me my :bfp: I Hope so and for all of my lovely ladies :dust:


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: to you 9babies, and to all the ladies ttc for a :bfp:!


----------



## KendraNoell

9- have you searched on here to find threads about clomid? I have seen soooo many siggies with stuff about clomid so I know there are tons of ladies who have been using it!


I'm doing much better today... besides having to walk around in the rain with only a hoodie and flats and I don't think that is going to help me get back to 100% and I didn't get the job I was hoping for so I'm a little down, but I have a massage tomorrow so I'm hoping that puts me in a more relaxed state of mind!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Wow lots to catch up on!

Any news Claire?? :) I feel sure there's going to be some :bfp:'s in this thread very soon :happydance: Laura - have you tested?? :)

9 - i've not tried the smiley face cb's sorry so i'm not sure but got to be worth a try :)

Pam- i'm well thanks, have you asked on the cbfm thread about getting so many high's? i don't know what to suggest sorry hun :)

Love and :hugs: to everyone xx


----------



## laura_2010

Morning all!!!
How are we all????
Hpe u have tested claire... hehe!!:winkwink: 
Right Iv just been first morning wee, as I layed in lol... ooppps!
So will they still be okies with 2nd lol? with the tesco cheapy? As clair sed she used hers 2days before :happydance:

9babies.. Im wanting to use them with the smilies they alot better than conpareing line son my opk's but with a smailies BAM its there lol! yeh go for it :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Laura- I'm good :thumbup: How are ya?


----------



## laura_2010

:thumbup:Gdgd! Im goood... Iv been temping every morning for past few days 3ish day for temp of 36.7... is this goood or bad lol??


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: No idea if that's good or bad! Keep up the good work!


----------



## laura_2010

hehe iv looked onto Fertilty friend and some of there temps are lower than mine at this stage and getta bfp... :wacko:


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed that you get your :bfp:!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls not tested yet as had to go pee at 7am badly so have used my fmu now....will test later, still no symptoms this morn....???


Laura :test::test::test::test::test: !!!!!!!!! I really think you gona get a bfp babe!!!!! Good luck xxxxx

9, cant wait to start using my smilies, gona get clearblue ones aswell....wen do u start using them? xx

Morning rach, nat,pam, kendra hope u all ok xxxx


----------



## deafgal01

:wave: Morning Baby! I'm fine just tired... I can't wait to get off work and head home to sleep...


----------



## laura_2010

:cry::cry::cry: Well just tested with that tesco test... bfn :growlmad: 
Im either thinking I ovulated earler as I had another pos opk-ish on the 4th sooo BDed or because I havent used fmu and had to try and wee lol tmi!! So duunno... :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh laura am so sorry, its maybe to early then if you ov'd later??? Im gona test in half hour as held my pee 3 hours then, but have a feelin i'll be joining you with a bfn, after which im not testing until my af late.....told dh if not here by friday we will test together. :hugs:

I still think you gona get that bfp chick xxxxxxx:kiss:


Nat, hope u have a nice sleep xxxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i think so too Laura!! :happydance:

Keep us posted girlies :) FX

xx


----------



## deafgal01

can't sleep yet- gotta stay awake another 3 hours and then I'll be off work, so that's another half hour drive home.... So basically almost 4 hours I need to be staying awake for before I can snuggle into the cozy bed and sleep after feeding the dog.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ahh sorry hun, yeah i think its because its not fmu, as its before your af fmu would be best i think :hugs:

Still think you will get your :bfp: :happydance:

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh no another 4 hours!!! Thats a long time, how many hours sleep di u normally get after a nightshift? I only managed 5 hoirs yesterday, got into bed at 7am and up at 12.....felt fine yesterday but this mornin am exhausted! Ive got 3 days off now so chilling my boots xxxx:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Not surprised your knackered Claire, i would be too! Have a lovely relaxing break hun xx


----------



## deafgal01

I generally get 4 to 5 hours when I get home in the morning, and then another 2 to 3 hours in the evenings for my sleep before my work shift. However, yesterday I couldn't nap (I tried, but only succeeded in getting 30 min nap in)... I think I shouldn't have gone on that outing to the mall and walked around- I would have been better off staying home/being lazy and sit in a hammock or lay down in bed and that would have made sure I slept a few hours before work. Oh well... :shrug: I'll be ok. I keep moving around whenever I need to.


----------



## laura_2010

Wow id be soooo zzzzz :sleep: hehe!
Yeh im thing iv oved later or as its not fmu... time will tell ay :winkwink: FX claire... x


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Yeah, I keep moving around to stay awake. I even had the window open but it's blowing the flowers all over the place up on the ceiling so had to close it- one flower fell down as a result. Blah. I'll just keep walking around when I get sleepy... I can't wait to get off work in 3 hours and be in my own bed in less than 4 hours.


----------



## laura_2010

Lol Nothing like your own bed ay!!! :sleep:


----------



## deafgal01

For sure!!!!!!!!! I love my bed!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls BFN for me tooo!!! And that was with a test u can use 4 days before af due!!! So im out for sure.....not too disheartened this cycle as im looking forward to a 2012 baby!! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

:cry: Sorry claire... :hugs::hugs: Im not gonna bother testing again im jsut gonna wait for AF, I think shes gonna come late.. No cramping at all... are you??
Think we shud both wait it out, Were deffo not out yet... just sitting in the back seat lol..:winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

You are both still defo in girlies, try again with fmu Tues or weds :) Have got everything x'ed for you xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh thanks laura babes, yes i think we shud sit it out together, im due wed same as you so will c wot happens, nope no cramping at all, my bbs seem bigger n bit sore today though, my nips swollen too, all af related though im thinking!!!! Only 2 days to go honey n will c wot occurs!!! Fingers x'd n big hugs xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

PMA!!!!!! :dust: that you get your :bfp:!!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

bayhopes, i am due for af in 2 days..BFNS from 8dpo and onward..gave up testing...waiting for the witch..Hugs,..How is everyone??


----------



## pambolina21

:hugs: I'm sorry it's a BFN for you ladies....but as Mummy said your not out yet, not till the with shows up!!!! I'll keep my FX that she stays away and you get your BFP!!!

Glad to see that everyone is doing well, and glad to hear that your doing better Kendra! A massage sound awesome....I want one!!! LOL!!

My monitor gave me another HIGH today....But my opk this morning is the darkest by far, if I'm lucky it'll be positive soon!!! Just trying to keep an eye on my temp and CM waiting for a change....my temps aren't looking so good cause they are all over the place!!!! It's getting very frustrating! I want this to be my month but I can slowly feel it slipping through my fingertips!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Excellent Pam, sounding like its going to be soon - hopefully you should get your peak tomorrow or day after :) Keep up the bd'ing! :happydance:

xx


----------



## pambolina21

I hope so Mummy...I'm ready for this to happen! LOL!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey girls well ive had af cramping since i tested this morning!!! So the witch is on her way!!! Just hope she arrives soon so that i can move onto my next cycle! Blahhhhh! :growlmad:

Hi AS, im fine hun hows u? Ohhhh im sorry you not got ya bfp yet but still time to get it, how ya bn feeling??? Hope u ok, bn thinkin bt ya xxx sending babydust to ya xxxx

Laura, how u bn today, i just know af is coming my cramping is full on now, have just chkd my cervix and its still high, normally drops arnd af time so wen it does then its imminent! Oh well onto my next cycle!! Ohhhh fingas x'd for ya bfp, lotsa babydust xxxxxx

Pam, get bd'ing girl!!! Lots of it n get those legs in air!!! Whahhhooo! I think ov is gona happen very soon xxx

Hows everyone else??? Xxxxxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

babyhopes. aww thank you so much..glad to have your support. Sorry for being pre-ocupied but you got a BFP but now not?? Im confused...Please keep me posted


----------



## 9babiesgone

yay pam for having a dark opk! get to bding!!!

woowhoo

sorry babyhopes, dont give up yet. :hugs: :dust:

asibling sending :dust: your way

deafgal where ar eyou? hope you are ok.

:hugs:
I am just now starting my first day of dtd after the loss!


----------



## pambolina21

Here's this mornings opk...it's the darkest I've gotten but it's not positive yet...
 



Attached Files:







opk11.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 9babiesgone

that isnt a positive?? wow I know nothing of opks. : / I am scared to get my smiley face opks!! yikes!


----------



## pambolina21

No...lol...a positive is when the test line color is as dark as or darker than the control line.....the smiley faces opk's make it super easy....just look for a smiley face...lol....


----------



## 9babiesgone

lol true!! so if it is light, and not fully dark, it wont have a smiley face?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ahh Claire big :hugs: Will keep my fx even so :)


----------



## pambolina21

9babiesgone said:


> lol true!! so if it is light, and not fully dark, it wont have a smiley face?

As far as I know, yes that's how it works, but I have noticed with blue dye opk's (Clear Blue) the lines are usually light anyway...I bet you can google those types of OPK's and look at pictures so see what to expect....I'd start using your opk's as soon as you get them....I've read about many woman conceiving very, very soon after a loss because the uterus is "prepped" for pregnancy....Good luck dearest....I hope it happens for you and it's a STICKY STICKY STICKY STICKY LIL BEAN!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks pam! I Hope youg et your :bfp: soon too!!
I can not wait to use them, I get them today via ups! so I am so excited to try them.


----------



## laura_2010

Hay alll... Im bk been for a drive with OH... Iv got my scan date thorugh to k sure all is okies inside 19th week 2mro:thumbup: OH has agreed to tk zinc tablets :happydance: woohoo!
Still being very moody I am and gassy... no cramps at all:shrug:
Cramping claire cud be impaltion as well yeh? wen can implant go up 2 and frm wot?? :dohh:
Crnt belive im gonna be having a 2012 bby.... :haha: I hope lol...
Afte this scan Il know then nothing is wrong and it will happen when its ready ay!
FX for you asbiling...:hugs:
Hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: claire, rach, nat, pam,9babies, kendra...:hugs: hpe I havent missed any1...:dohh:


----------



## deafgal01

I'm still alive... I was :sleep:ing in my cozy bed at home. :haha: I was that exhausted. Phew. Survived work. I need to go back to :sleep: soon for few more hours.


----------



## laura_2010

aww hope you have a nice sleep hun :hugs: Wot time is it there.. im getting ready for bed lol nealry 10pm ere :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

It's only 5 pm... :smug:


----------



## pambolina21

it's only 4:17 here...lol....gotta love the time differences....


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: I'm still awake... Darn DH... He was so excited to show me the frame for the painting. I had to get up to see it... :dohh: Now I can't sleep. :rofl: What's a girl to do!? I guess in about half hour I'll be cozy enough to fall asleep again. :shrug:


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm trying not to symptom spot this month... so far I don't feel anything like I did last month. And I know even if I am BFP that the sickness symptoms are going to mask anything else... so I'm trying to relax and I know that even if I don't get my BFP I will have blood results back by then to know what's going on with my body. So I feel more at ease this time around. I hope it works in my favor!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I got to have sex tonight! i got to!! PLEASE HUSBAND DONT BE TOO TIRED


----------



## KendraNoell

Rofl!


----------



## pambolina21

Go get him girl!!! LMAO!


----------



## deafgal01

9babies- go jump your husband! He better not be too tired for any :sex:! :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

he was too tired : (


----------



## deafgal01

Oh boo! At least you have us to talk to!


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah just so late. Must go to bed soon, it is almost 12 am here

: (


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: 9babies- if it makes you feel better, I didn't :sex: with my DH either... He was awake, just busy... I had to shower too so I kinda ran out of time so didn't get to dtd with mine. :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning all!

Anyone testing today??! Hope your all ok?

:hugs: xx


----------



## deafgal01

30mummy- good morning! Nope, not testing here unless you mean the opk? I'm using the opk now... Another 8 days before I see some sort of sign of ovulation I guess... :shrug: How are you doing?


----------



## 30mummyof1

GL with the opk testing Nat :dust:

I'm good thanks, looking forward to my midwife app on Thurs, will make it feel a bit more real i think! :)

xx


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Yep, that is exciting 30mummy... Wish I was expecting... No luck so far... :shrug: I'm only on the 6th cycle so it's bound to take a while.


----------



## laura_2010

Morning... :thumbup: 
Well nothing to report no cramping at all.... Still have alot of cm.. BD this morn..:haha:
Didnt test as only had 1 and I just think im out now so not gonna bother buying anymore.. I think il be late this month :growlmad: wasnt u late your month before you got ur bfp rach,? 
Hope ur okies claire x :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, well im still cramping this morning, am expecting af to show bang on time tmorrow, maybe even today, wish she would hurry up!! Nope no more testing for me til May now!! I'll be testing in may wen my first baby wud have been due so wud love to get my BFP!! Fingers x'd for me girls xxxx:hugs:

Laura i just feel u r defo preggers! Cant wait for you to test again babes! xxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Awww hun thanks :hugs: I hope we both are but implanted late didnt you get a late pos? or was that last month?? Huuuumm so fed up just wish af wud show then onto next cycle ay :thumbup: 
Aww bless... I was due fathers day... :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

With my first i got a pos 2 days after af due, but didnt think i was pg until i missed af, then 2nd one i got a bfp at 10dpo wiv frer, 11dpo wiv tescos n aldi own brands...and havent hada bfp since!!!:cry:

We will get there hun, i think you shud get yourself a frer they are fab!! I rckn u will get a nice dark line, superdrug do onefor bout £4, which i think is 10miu, thats what i used ystrday...BFN! Also if u have a Home Bargains or Wilkinsons they sell cheap EPT's too.xxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Huuumm might jsut have too hehe :winkwink: Wilikson you hve one!!! omg!! Wen I lived in Nottngham there was 1 I luved it!!! Dwn here the nearest one is ova 1hrs drive!!! :happydance: frer y is that diffrent?? x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Is an early pregnancy test, think it 4 days bfore af due so you shud get a line but some ppl dnt get bfp's til after af due, but they very sensitive testsso give one a go hun! Got everything crossed for ya xxxx


----------



## laura_2010

Yeh I jsut might do... there cheap enough...:winkwink: just done an opk will go check n 5mins... naughty meee!!! My last preg I tested day after af didnt show... got bfp on opk n htp! xx :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ooohhhh post a pic of opk so i can have a nosey! Well my af cramps have stopped now, no doubt they will be back later today! Lol!:wacko:
Good luck hun n go get a frer! Yaaaaayyyyy!!!!:happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i agree with Claire, Laura i think you are too!! :happydance: Go buy another test ready for tomorrow morning! :)

I was late yes, both in Jan and Feb - i had regular cycles up till then 27/28 days then suddenly 34/35 days! 

I think May will be lucky for you Claire - i have a good feeling :)

xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

What does the opk look like Laura??! xx


----------



## pambolina21

Good Morning All!!! How is everyone doing?

So whats the test look like Laura?


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all...
Sorry went clothes shopping :winkwink: Well opks wasnt a pos but jsut a plain old line :cry: cervix is low but no bleed no cramping jst cm...:wacko: x


----------



## pambolina21

Ahh....it's okay...it'll happen honey!! :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

wow. why did I wake up this early? LOL


----------



## Flowerbaby

:hi::hi::hi:Hi girls well my cramping is on and off today....im sooo tired too!:huh::huh:

Im just awaiting the witches arrival still! I have bought another hpt incase she hasnt arrived by tmor pm, said i wudnt test again.......dohhhh! So will see wot tmor brings! :happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Best wishes for you babyhopes..You are such a positive spirited person! I need that! :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

It's getting harder for me to have a positive attitude....I'm ready to get in the game, you know? I want my body to work right and ovulate on time but I don't know when it will happen and it's hard to be patient and it's hard not to stress about it...Times like this I wish I was working cause then my thoughts will be occupied elsewhere....


----------



## asibling4gi04

Pam :hug:


----------



## pambolina21

thanks hun!


----------



## 9babiesgone

sorry pam :hugs:

: (

:dust:


----------



## pambolina21

it's okay hun....we all have our struggles in TTC....this one is mine....I don't wanna get anyone down so I'll probably MIA today....Ya'll have a great day and a good night and I'll talk to ya'll again tomorrow!

:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Loving the new Thread name by the way!! Yaaaaayyyy for 2012 babys!! We are all in it together!! xxxx

Oh pam im sorry you are feeling that way, im not sure if ive missed a few posts but noticed your ticker has changed to 8 days until o, so i take it you havent o'd yet? i was so sure you were getting positives after the last pic of your opk you posted, it was almost there hun! Dont feel down, keep thinking positive we are all here for you and one another and its not easy for any of us this TTC adventure so lets start thinking positive thoughts about our 2012 baby!!!! We can do this honey!!! sending you lots of hugs xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hey AS thanks for your kind words, just wish i could get a BFP or the witch would show so that this tww is over at last!!! How are you babe??? have u tested anymore?? Thinking bout ya xxxx:hugs:

Hey 9, rach, laura, kendra, how are we all today???xx

Laura did you get another test babe?? Good luck xxx:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so very tired.


----------



## asibling4gi04

aww baby hopes thanks swetie,,I am ok,,tested everyday from 8dpo on and bfn..I refuse to test anymore..waiting for the witch..always got my bfp by 11dpo and here I am 13 dpo so..... :hugs: BACK TO YOU


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh 9 you will be tired if you got up so early!! Bless ya! Have u started using your digi smiliey sticks yet? As soon as af is here im ordering them, in fact i may do so tonight then its done n dusted! Hope you get your smiley face soon honey!xxx

Oh AS all pg's are different so you may get a late BFP! Soo hope af dosent show tomorrow and the BFP does! Are your cycles regular? mine are generally 24-26 days, think ive had a 27 day one before at some point so am defo expecting af tomorrow, and the cramps have started up for me again, just waiting to feel the urge for chocolate then i know shes a coming!!! lol! Big hugs we will both see what tomorrow brings, keep smiling beautiful xxx:hugs:

hope everyone else ok, im shattered tonight so having an early one... :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Night claire... :winkwink: 
Well I went to the toilet and had spots of blood... so I think AF is on her way :dohh: Temp is still high tho no cramping still got cm supose 2mro will tell... :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

really annoyed, My mom is supposed to be picking up my package with my opks in it, I wont get it till thursday so I will have no idea if I ovulate before then! : (
and the fact is I dont want to miss an opportunity. Bc I know I dont ovulate a lot, unless I have sex on the right days.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Hope you get those opk soon!


----------



## pambolina21

Found out my cousin is pregnant with #2.....:cry:.......wish it was me.


----------



## KendraNoell

Hey ladies... still absolutely no symptoms... sad I'm actually getting my hopes up that no symptoms is a good thing since it seems like so many BFP's are happening to women with no symptoms. Ugh. I dunno. Hubby is being a complete douche so maybe having a little one is not the right thing right now. I dunno :(


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh that sucks pam!! I know how much it hurts!!! :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Pam, been there... I'm currently on a 4th cousin expecting her first. There was other 3 who already had babies within the past 6 months (out of these 3, one was expecting her second and other two were expecting their first)... :nope: I guess I'm not gonna get it either... You can come cry on my shoulder.


----------



## laura_2010

Morning all...
Awww 9babies hope you get sorted hun :hugs:
Pam I kinda feel-ish the same... My cuz is expecting her 4th and had a boy n oct and now she's do august very qucik:growlmad: They must be EXTRA fertile!!!! 
FX for kendra :hugs::hugs:
Well AF ment to show today nothing soo far im nornaly a morning AF lol :winkwink: Yesterday I had lil spotting... Can you IB day before af or it's I did ovulate late as gotta another almost pos opk... 4th so id ovulate 5th is so that wud make me 8dpo-ish if you understand all that lol...:dohh:
Looking foward to hearing frm you hun... 
U okies rach???
And nat xxxx:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Laura- :hugs: IB can happen anytime between 6 (or is it 8) dpo to 12 dpo so yes it is possible to have it before AF.


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks.... I hope sooo... Il keep you all posted... x


----------



## deafgal01

Laura- :flower: You definitely will be keeping us posted. :thumbup: :dust: I hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes Laura that defo could be ib hun! ooo i'm so excited :happydance:

I'm good thanks Laura, gotta take Thomas to doc's this morning though think he has some sort of eye infection :(

Any update Claire?

Hope i don't upset you guys still being on here, please say if i do? :)

:hugs: and :dust: to all xx


----------



## deafgal01

30mummy please do stick around here. I love to have you around. Plus I know you'd want to know as soon as we get our :bfp:s and there's no better way to find out than hang around the threads where you see us the most... :thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls no af for me yet just creamy cm today upto now???? I maybe a day or two late though as i didnt o til late so will c wot happens....got that crappy af feeling though, puffy eyes n sore bbs....boooo! Stay away witch!!! Lol! 

Oh laura snds like ib!!! My af pains have stopped so they cud have bn implantation pains??? I wish!!:wacko: am gona test tnite if af dsent show just want the wait over now! Wen u testing again?? Think im 10/11dpo as im sure i o'd 2nd or 3rd, still had ewcm on 2nd and was dry on 3rd so think it may have bn 3rd as spse to ov day it dries up??? If that makes sense? Have u monitored your ewcm this month?? Good luck hun, we both still in for now!! xxxx:hugs:

Hows everyone else??? 

9 just get bd'ing incase u miss o!!!! xx

I ordered my opk digi last night, shud be here monday then i will start using next sat, cant wait to c a smiley face, just hpe dh is upfor some rumpy pumpy wen it smiles at me!!! Hee hee!!!! xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh rach dnt u dare leave us.....!!!! I love having you here, it wudnt be same without ya babes!!!! How u doing anyway and have you got any symptoms yet?? You nearly 6 weeks chick, yaaaaayyyyy!!!! U got a bump yet?? :happydance:


----------



## laura_2010

NOOOO dnt leave us!! :hugs:
Yay claire soo we both cud be late hehe! have u tempted? Mine was 36.8 this morn... have u opked claire?? 
Cm with lil watery n creamy but did BD last night lol...:blush: Im feeling lil sick but dunno lol...
I might jst wait it out now not sure yet... maybe test 2mro if AF dnt show today :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

I'm doing alright- headachy tonight and still waiting for ovulation- probably won't ovulate for another week. :thumbup: Guess that's a good thing because I've not felt the need or desire to :sex: lately so I guess I have a week to gear myself up to feel in the mood for that. :dohh:


----------



## laura_2010

aww Well sunday night was the first time we bd frm 6th lol and again last night... I see it as such a waste lol wen AF is near... lol..:dohh:
Did I say iv got my scan letter thorugh for 19th jst to know everything is okies...:winkwink:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls well iv caved n tested again BFN!!! Oh well i will just wait for the witches arrival now!!! Booooo!!! Wish she wud hurry up!!! Im soooo impatient!! :wacko:

I know what u mean laura bd'ing! I cant be bothered wiv it wen its not o time!! Lol! We have bd once in last 10 days! Ha ha! I still think you gona get a BFP! Test test test !!!!! xxxxx

Im not temping as im not up at sametime each day so wdnt work for me, am hoping the digi opk's work for me instead :happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

hi babyhopes and everyone...AF got me today but I knew since 8dpo she would. I dont know how but something inside told me this was NOT my month..Hopefully we can claim May! Lets go ladies! HUGS


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ahh that's ok then :), just didn't want to upset anyone :). Plus i defo want to know when you all get your :bfp:'s which you WILL!

Sorry for another bfn Claire - still not out though hun. Was it with fmu?

Laura - your being sooo good! we need to know!! :)

Just nauseous Claire really, mainly in the mornings. Not sure if it will turn into proper ms or not yet. No bump i don't think,have leftover flab from Thomas so that might be hiding it! :rofl: Have to pee a lot as well, can't make it through the night anymore.

Got some drops for Thomas, thats going to be fun having to hold him down every 2hrs! he cried just when the doctor put the stethoscope on his back bless him

xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry to hear that asibling4, sending :dust: for a May :bfp: :hugs:
xx


----------



## laura_2010

Aww sorry claire... :hugs: hang in there for AF... And sorry Asforsib.. :hugs:
Afm... Cervix as gone sooo high up, cm and felt lil sick this morn... havent got no mre htp's left sorri... I think im jst gonna wait it out...:thumbup: lol.. Keep u all waiting longer lol :haha: I dnt think it will b a bfp jst think im late.. hows ur cervix claire?? Have u opked claire to see wot it looks like??

Asforsib - Do u self instemate? ( crnt spell too good lol) jst really interesed it thing like that...:wacko:


----------



## asibling4gi04

AWW LAURA AND 30 MUMMY. THANKS SOOO MUCH! HUGS TO YOU BOTH!!:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhhh noooo AS im sorry for you....the wicked bloody witch xxxx lotsa big girly hugs to you babe....are you gona give it another go hun??? Not sure how it works either so please let us know so we are with you xxx:hugs:

Laura's gona get a BFP, yes she is yes she is, la la la!!! Whahooo im sooo excited laura i burst into song!!!!!!! Come on girl be our next BFP'er!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well i still have no af, but my cervix is lowering so shudnt be too long now i hope! I dnt wana be too late as need to get my dates organised for bd'ing n dh is wanting to go away wiv lads 4 cple nitez over bank hol, which is right arnd o time!! Aaarghh! He better not!!!! Ha ha!:growlmad:

Glad u feelin ok rach, oh you gona hav fun wiv thomas and the drops rnt ya!! Bless his little heart xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhh and think im gona change my profile pic to a pic of me today so u can have a nosey!!! Will leave it on til tmor so ya can see my ugly mush!! Lol xxx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

babyhopes, thanks for the hugs and yes, I am going to try again ..our donor was so cute, he actually emailed yesterday to see if I had any luck and offered his help again..he keeps my calendar..lol..anyway, I am hoping for you and Laura, and all the wonderful ladies out here still waiting, that you all get that BFP..I love seeing them..,,they give me hope!!! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

PS-Babyhopes., cant wait to see the actual you!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i think so too Laura, i do, i do, i do!! :happydance: 

Claire - you will have to put your foot down with dh - thats no good. Hope you know one way or another soon hun :) but just so you know my cervix was quite low and hard until last wk sometime :)

Yes you were right - it did not go well! He just closed his eyes so not sure if any went in but i guess if its every 2 hrs even a tiny bit is better than nothing :)

xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes go for it Claire - be brave hun! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh rach that gives me a bit of hope but i really dont feel pg this month at all!!! Did u have much cm? Mine is chunky n thick today, sorry tmi! I think im only 10dpo as i dried up on the 3rd which is the day you shud ov according to the internet.....??? Anyone heard of this before??? Just posting a pic wen i find a nice one, shudnt be too long xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

mine varied day to day really around bfp, from none to loads. More thin/watery bit sticky i'd say.
Yeah i guess that'd be about right - ewcm up to the day before then not much on the actual day. Its so hard to tell isn't it, i think mine must have been late on, on the 18th as if it was the following day i would have got a bfp at 8dpo which i don't think is very likely. I got a +opk on the 18th though - but ov' can be as little as 12hrs later can't it?

:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

hi girls well if you wana see a pic of me and my silly looking dh then go n have a look in my profile,was taken at a ball a couple of months ago, the best one i could, sorry!!! will leave it on til tomorrow.....xxx

Laura im yet to see a pic of you babe!!! xx

Oh rach i just havent got a clue with all this ov when and what time stuff just cant work it out, its all soooo confusing, i just think we only dtd once and it was late at night that we may have missed the little eggy being fertilised! i was having heaps of ewcm until around 9pm sat night so thats why i jumped on dh but wasnt until a good few hours after so we could have missed it.....never mind....my phsycic reading says i will conceive May 2011 and if im late my o day will be 1st May!!! so maybe she will be right xxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Its a lovely picture Claire! can't believe you were so worried :) Nice tan, guess thats the perks of travelling around the world! :)

hmmm i'm not sure hun, i would say you are still in with a chance as that sounds like good timing but i'm no expert just lucky :hugs:

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh bless ya rach, thanks very much! Yeah i do get to top my tan up a lot!! Hee hee!! Defo perks of job xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Hay all....
Claire you soooo pretty!! u shudnt have worried:thumbup:
Well jst been out fetched a htp clearblue BFN... :cry: So deffo not preggers... So roll on AF!!! :winkwink: Dunno wen she will come as... cud of ovulate late... oohhhh! x


----------



## laura_2010

Well my piccy's on profile... Its not brill it was taken on angel's dsi lol... last yr :winkwink:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh so sorry Laura - but if you had ib only this morning then i believe it takes another 2-3 days for hcg to be detectable so i reckon give it 3 days and if af hasn't shown then re-test :) It was the case for me spot of blood at 6dpo and bfp at 9 :hugs:

Claire - yeah defo. I couldn't do it though as i'm scared of flying as much as i like a nice tan! haha

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhhh laura you are so pretty too! Iys great to be able to c each other at last!!! Im sorry bt ya BFN! What is goin on with us??? I just do not feel like im gona get my af today at all!!! Grrrr.....its so annoying!!! Gona try n wait til fri now and if no af test again, i have got another one stashed, bought it today, so gona save it to do wiv dh if af dosent show. I feel so tired today just need a lay down but got housework, washing and dog walking to do!! How on earth do u fit it all in with a baby aswell!!! Im sure i will learn, i hope xxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

i seond and third that opinion babyhopes..GORGEOUS couple!


----------



## Summons619

Morning Pam Just thought id swing bye and say Hiya :) Hows everyone feeling this morning :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hey summons..whats news? Hope all is great for you~


----------



## 30mummyof1

You learn to juggle it Claire- your be fine hun! 
I defo give Thomas more attention though than the house! haha which OH grumbles about sometimes but i would rather be a better mother than cleaner! Its even harder at mo with the building work going on, impossible to keep anything clean and Thomas wants to be in the 'thick' of it! 

I just went for a lay down but then the builders came back so no sleepy for me! Thomas is soo lucky he can sleep through it all :)

xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi summons

see we are only a day apart! how you feeling? I just want to eat today-constantly! :)


----------



## pambolina21

Good Morning everyone! It was nice reading all the pages of posts...lol....I'm sorry for the BFN's....it'll happen ladies! It'll happen for all of us and when we do we'll all have 2012 babies!!!! I can't wait for us all to migrate over to 1st Tri together!!

Morning Summons!!! How's it going? You feeling alright this morning!?

Mummy...sorry Thomas is having eye problems, it's no fun seeing your LO hurt and it's definately hard to have to "torture" them just to give them their meds....

AS...sorry this witch got you hun....but it's great to hear that your donor is being so supportive and such a sport!!! That's really gotta make things easier and less stressful! 

FX for next month and tons of :dust: to everyone!!!

AFM...I got another High on the monitor this morning and a slightly dark OPK...my temp is at 97.9 which makes it Day 2 of a high temp....so I'm hoping it means something good!!!! My CM has me all confused right now as it's gone from creamy/thick to creamy like but more watered down but scant....I don't get it! :shrug:

Hopefully today will bring on more symptoms!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh thanks AS you are so sweet xxx

Oh rach i am nervous about bein a mummy but so excited too, my dh is useless so wnt get much help from him but will do from both sets of parents so i'll be right xxxx:hugs:

Hey summons, how are ya hun??? xxx


----------



## pambolina21

Babyhopes and Laura.....My gosh you ladies are soooooooo pretty and beautiful!!!! There is no need to hide yourselfs that's for sure!!!

:flower:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Pam, thanks so much for your support..I am so excited for you! You are gettin closer, and closer! i SAY ITS YOUR TURN NEXT! BFP here you come! 

B-hopes, I only speakith the truthith! lol..Hugs


----------



## asibling4gi04

Laura, you are also very pretty..Just peeked ..I am stalking while I wait for the witch to be over with and she just got here soo....yawn..


----------



## pambolina21

Aww thanks hun....I can only hope so sweetie!


----------



## Summons619

Im feeling great :)Thinking of what ill be eating this early morning lol!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

It will happen for you Pam I can see it clearly. You are so pro-active and in touch with your body. You will achieve it..Oh, btw, thanks for the info on the FR Fertility test..I bought it and will be taking it sat morning. Hugs cutie!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Tbh hun i do nearly everything for Thomas - but i was worried too. I was never that great with other people's kids but its soo different with your own. My oh is good, just doesn't do it very often - like changing nappies, baths, reading to him etc.. 
Your be a fab mummy because your lo is soo wanted :hugs:
Did you say your dh already has kids? or just wasn't sure he wanted any?

hey Pam! glad things are looking bit more + on opk front, hope you get some more + signs today :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

summons, I think you should eat something fattening..lol..I am eating chips and cold wings and its not even 9:15am here yet. But AF got me so I am feeding her appetite..lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep me too summons, bought 12 cupcakes this morning and have eaten 2 and i think in all honesty could eat all 12! :rofl: i won't though :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

lmao 30mummy..feed that bean!


----------



## pambolina21

Wow...I am so glad I'm not the only one that over indulges....lol....I'm never big on actual breakfast food in the mornings...I'd rather have a hamburger or pizza in the morning...lol....


----------



## pambolina21

asibling4gi04 said:


> It will happen for you Pam I can see it clearly. You are so pro-active and in touch with your body. You will achieve it..Oh, btw, thanks for the info on the FR Fertility test..I bought it and will be taking it sat morning. Hugs cutie!

Well I try to be in touch...lol....I'm still trying to get used to things.....

FR Fertility test is definately a useful tool....I'm glad I could help!:flower:


----------



## asibling4gi04

PAM LOL I sooo too would rather have cold pizza with some blue cheese rather than breakfast food..LOL..Oh the joys of being a woman and having AF and PMS and stress of TTC ti blame!! :loopy:


----------



## pambolina21

LOL....I tend to blame chocolate cravings on PMS and such...but having lunch for breakfast I have no excuses...lol....it's just what I'd rather have...lol...That's why I love Hot Pockets!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Pam lol..well thanks again and I will be stalking you!! :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg i even more hungry now - i really want some chips (or fries as you guys call them in the US!) mmmm


----------



## asibling4gi04

YES..CHIPS..IM EATING SUNCHIPS TOO..Ughh..first day of AF..YIPPEE


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all....:haha:
Well been thinking again lol...
If It was IB yeserday... My temp drop to 36.4 yesterday and it's high again today As far as I can rember The pos was 4th did BD then tho :winkwink: 
Got cramping lil now.. and still kinda sticky cm... But wen I in put that into calender online it says AF still should be here today?? So now my cycles have gone off the place :dohh: Is there a pos that I cud of ovulate late frm the 2nd pos as had ewcm again and could of been implant bleed and il be due for af wen?? I sooooooo mixed up lol x:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

It would be 8dpo but says I miss AF so shud test confused lol?


----------



## Flowerbaby

i normally have a chocolate craving by now and have to eat it or i get agitated but hasnt happened yet!!! Im just feeling a bit sicky and have a headache! just had a packet of crisps and a big slab of cheddar cheese!! mmmmmmm.........made a spaghetti bolognaise for tea wish dh would get home so we could eat it!!! im hungry!xx

Rach, my dh has 2 kids already (2 diff mothers, one with his ex gf before me, the other was a one night stand! :growlmad:(how annoying when we had 2 m/cs and ttc taking ages):growlmad: we see both kiddies they really nice and good children (his ds is 8 and dd 11) , just had them both stay over for night they camped in garden, made me wanna be a mummy even more!!! My dh never wanted anymore kids as had loads of trouble with the mothers of his 2, i married him knowing this but kinda knew deep down i would change his mind and 7 years later i have! yaaaayyyy! He cant wait now and keeps asking if im pregnant yet?? Wish i was lol!!!:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## laura_2010

Aww bless claire... :winkwink: U still could be pregger's jst ov-ed late... Did u get a pos late hun??


----------



## 9babiesgone

:flower: :neutral: hi!

how is everyone?


----------



## laura_2010

Hi 9 Hows you?? :thumbup: Jst waitng for AF or bfp lol... Have you got your opk's yet? x


----------



## 9babiesgone

wont get them till tomorrow. already feel like I Missed a few fertile days. really bummed, bc husband didnt want to have dtd last night! : ( I dont know why he promises me, we will do it tomorrow night and then doesnt. bc that is what he did the day before last. and then last night we still didnt.


----------



## laura_2010

Aww :hugs: for you... My Oh can be like that, he doesnt realise how important it is on ferile days....:dohh:.. Have you tryed some sexy underwear? :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

I didnt get a pos as ran out of opks fri, was almost pos fri aftnun but not dark enuf n that was my last, im goin by my cm which was still ewcm sat night n dry sun so think i o'd sun (3rd) so wud be 10dpo today....so confusing...so if u o'd on mon (4th) you would be 9dpo today i think? If u still had ewcm on 4th then u wud o on 5th making you 8dpo, i doubt that a test wud work yet hun....the earliest i got bfp is 11dpo, got bfn on 10th wiv my last pg....tomorrow is wen i'll most likely get a bfp i think....xxx 

You may have to wait a cple more days as you may have a longer cycle, im defo havin one! Im nearly always 26 days!!! Tmor is 27, very rare for me but cud be due to late o???? xxx hope this helps coz im confused too but think im gettin my head round it! Lol:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

laura_2010 said:


> Aww :hugs: for you... My Oh can be like that, he doesnt realise how important it is on ferile days....:dohh:.. Have you tryed some sexy underwear? :haha:

that does nothing. he has always had a low sex drive. since hte first day I met, him, and it just got worse over the 3 years we have been together! I just wish I could at least get iton my fertile days! :cry: I am the opposite, I am always always horny even when we werent ttc.


----------



## laura_2010

Yeh Im thinking I ov-ed 5th frm the pos the 4th... Confused lol..:wacko: lets see what happends... iV Gone and ordered them smilies ovulation test's lol... :winkwink: So its still early for you... x :hugs: Fxxxxx!


----------



## Flowerbaby

9babiesgone said:


> wont get them till tomorrow. already feel like I Missed a few fertile days. really bummed, bc husband didnt want to have dtd last night! : ( I dont know why he promises me, we will do it tomorrow night and then doesnt. bc that is what he did the day before last. and then last night we still didnt.

Hi 9, my dh is same wen it comes to bd at o time, ive learnt not to tell him now n just be waiting for him wiv sum sexy undies on, a nice dinner n a btl of red wine....he cant resist!! Lol!!! Get my digi opk's on monday cant wait! hee hee !! xxx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

laura_2010 said:


> Yeh Im thinking I ov-ed 5th frm the pos the 4th... Confused lol..:wacko: lets see what happends... iV Gone and ordered them smilies ovulation test's lol... :winkwink: So its still early for you... x :hugs: Fxxxxx!

Oh fab i got them too, we can test together!! Yaaayyy for smilies xxx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Laura wen you had bloods done did they say if you had o'd?? I think they can tell from bloods if your progesterone has risen after o?? (i think thats right??)
xx


----------



## laura_2010

Lol... Aww 9 my OH wen we met I was 17 and he was 18 We had sex like 3 times a day lol... Like rabbits! :bunny: :haha:
Now it's like " Can we have sex"? :coffee: Boring....!!!
He better know, tho he realise's you have to have sex to have a bby... he keeps asking yuo preegers yet?? Drrrrr :dohh:
OH came onto me last night Im thinking all these's spermy wasted :cry: 
I sed to OH last night il be really really nice if we can BD over my ferile days... he agreed jsut gotta be nice now... but feel sooo moody!
I have tryed porn with OH... that makes him want it more lol :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

babyhopes2011 said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> wont get them till tomorrow. already feel like I Missed a few fertile days. really bummed, bc husband didnt want to have dtd last night! : ( I dont know why he promises me, we will do it tomorrow night and then doesnt. bc that is what he did the day before last. and then last night we still didnt.
> 
> Hi 9, my dh is same wen it comes to bd at o time, ive learnt not to tell him now n just be waiting for him wiv sum sexy undies on, a nice dinner n a btl of red wine....he cant resist!! Lol!!! Get my digi opk's on monday cant wait! hee hee !! xxx:hugs:Click to expand...

yeah that doesnt work. and I know I am not super attractive, but sometimes it makes me feel like i am not beautiful when he wont even do it once a week with me. we were lucky last time we got pregannt bc we only had sex 3 times, in my whole fertile time. and I had to pretty much beg him to. it sounds awful. doesnt it? I just need to feel wanted, even more so when I am ttc, bc I feel so ugly right now.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ha ha yeah i had to do the porn thing last week wen i o'd late as we dtd over what i thought was my fertile days, dh was well up for it, then i didnt o til 5 days later so i had to find a way of gettin him going without him realising why as he thinks he'd done a great job a few days earlier! He thinks im nuts with all this o talk!!! Cant wait to get my bfp n prove im right about it! He thinks he can get me pg on my period! Dooohhhhh!:dohh:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I really wish I could try anything. I think he would rather look at porn than have sex with me anyways. there is always porn sites on his phone. but he wont have sex with me this one week that I am fertile or supposed to be. I am so close to giving up and I just want to feel beautiful for just one day.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhh 9, i bet you are not ugly....you are a beautiful person i know that!!! Dnt put yourself down honey...me n dh have only bd once since i o'd then im lucky if i get it once during o time!! He just dosent believe it all!! Please dnt feel down, you will get there babes....xxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

omg 9babies and babyhopes..I am laughing here...you ladies are making ttc fun...for a woman who is with another woman, it makes it even more interesting to see what you have to do through to dtd...9, i AM SURE you are beautiful..stop that down talk! :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks ladies. It is really hard for me to feel beautiful when he wont dtd with me, even though he wants an baby. How can I make one, when he wont have sex? I feel like a failure sometimes. sorry if I am a downer.I promise I will get up soon! I think I might just take a break from here today for a little bit.


----------



## laura_2010

Were all beautiful Ladies... Some with men who dnt understand the whole Birds..N... The bee's lol!
I try anything as well lol.. sometimes wen he goes bed il go in and tickle him, sometimes it turns him on...:haha: 
9 - Your beautful as well hun! Have you spoekn to him about it??


----------



## laura_2010

AS- Do you do it your self wen you have the spermy? Im very intersed in it :thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

9babies, THIS Board is your break ..taking a break from here is taking a break from staying sane sweetie,,we are all in this together..Have you spoken to him about your feelings??


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I tell him how it makes me feel. but he doesnt know what to do about it. he wont take anything for his low sex drive, he just expects me to go along with it, and I am just sad that he wont see how important dtd is to me, even when we arent ttc, bc it makes me feel close to him.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I started an may testing thread, asibling if you want to join.


----------



## laura_2010

Oh in the first few month DTD wen eva wasnt untill I didnt get preg I came on here found out... Sooooooo much hehe, He jst came home frm wrk... came ova had a noisey :haha: lol...


----------



## KendraNoell

9- I completely and TOTALLY feel the same way. Hubby is going through a lot of PTSD stuff and on Monday a guy he used to hang out with in the Army got killed in Iraq and so its kind of making his issues even worse. He's on antidepressants for sleep issues and they make his sex drive nonexistent. I'm on antidepressants too so my sex drive is already low. We do it once a week if I'm lucky. I get stressed because I wonder how we're supposed to have a baby if we don't have sex? You can vent to me any time cause I know that I feel super fat and super ugly these days. :(


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks kendra!!! My husband also has ptsd, but he admitted to me that it had nothing to do with his sex drive, it is physical. I just wish he would take some horny goat weed or something so that I could at least have sex once a week. we havent had sex in awhile.


----------



## asibling4gi04

9 thanks, I will join..You have link? Kendra, from what I see, your BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## 9babiesgone

here's the link if anyone is interested
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/584233-may-testing-thread-count-down-me.html


----------



## laura_2010

Have you gotta piccy 9babies?


----------



## 30mummyof1

My oh has a really low sex drive these days, unless he's drunk which isn't that often. Still can't believe i got a bfp when we only dtd twice and 1 of those times i'm sure was too early! Feel extreamly lucky

Only way i can get him into the mood is to 'wake' him up in the morning if you get my drift! but have to pick my days as if he's got to get up early then its a no go!
However we haven't dtd since ov' which is fine by me for the time being but better not be for the whole 9mths!

sounds like we are all in similar boats - blokes are hardwork aren't they. Its not just you 9, i feel like you do but my oh assures me he still loves and fancies me he just doesn't feel in the mood as much these days :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe well I hoep that is the case! I really just want to feel loved by him! lately I have felt like just a burden.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh 9 your are beautiful!! Your hair is amazing!! Dont put yourself down hun, you are gorgeous xxxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

asibling4gi04 said:


> 9 thanks, I will join..You have link? Kendra, from what I see, your BEAUTIFUL!

AS you are sooo pretty too!! Oh we are a good looking bunch of ladies on this thread!!! Lotsa love to you all, back on here tmor girls!!! Im goin thro PMS at min, just burst out crying for no reason!!! See ya tmor girls xxx:cry:


----------



## 9babiesgone

you can stay babyhopes!!! I hope you feel better! *hugs*

and thanks for the compliments, I may not feel it, but it is so nice of you to say that.
I am here if you need anything. I know how hard and draining this whole ttc thing can be.


----------



## asibling4gi04

AWW BABY HOPES..HUGS AND THANKS..You are a sweetie pie! :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Gorge 9!! :flower: dnt pull your self down!!
Im sooo moody.. I cud cry im so fed up! awww :hugs: claire... tk a long hot bath... that's what im gonna do:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

bath sound slovely but mine would turn into a red river!!


----------



## laura_2010

Oooops lol :dohh: Im gonna go put animals away.... put angel to bed then go soak for 1hr... lush! 
Im sooooo annoyed I duuno y!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Flowerbaby

I think thats why i cried coz im sooo fed up n drained with it all, my dh said im being distant with him at mo and i just burst into tears!!!! :cry::cry: wot a soppy mare!!! Thanks for bein sooo lovely girls, you are all the best xxx yes laura im goin for a nice hot bath...spk in morn take care lovelies xxxx


----------



## laura_2010

Byyee x :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

have a nice bath ladies!!! wish I could, but my two buddies wont let me.


----------



## Flowerbaby

AS that is grosssss!!! Lol u made me giggle! Blood bath :haha:

Had lovely bath and af cramping has started so u know wot girls???? Im gona treat myself to a glass of red wine! Very naughty i know but it will help chill my boots!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Enjoy yourselves Claire and Laura

Yes 9 you are pretty - don't you worry :hugs:

I'm signing off now, catch up on some cheesy telly whilst oh plays on his computer! romantic hey!

look forward to hearing any updates 2mos girlies xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I should have my opks tomorrow hopefully. can not wait to start using them!!


----------



## laura_2010

FX 9babies...:winkwink:
Why not claire, havent had my bath yet...:dohh:... :hugs:
Hehe is me playing on computer 2nite, OH watching tv lol 
Night night x :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Mmm a bath sounds amazing but only if there is a chilled bottle of wine next to it! My BP goes up too fast in a bath and I feel like my head is going to explode lol.

Been having long drawn out cramp/twinge/pull/whatever sensations in my right ovarian area for about 3-4 days. I hope hope hope this means something good!!!!!!

Of course my POAS addiction got the best of me. I took a cheapie at like 630 pm knowing it wasn't going to be a positive but I just thought, what if? LOL


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: 9babies you're beautiful! Don't look down on yourself!

:hi: everyone!


----------



## KendraNoell

hey dg how are things going???


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- great... I'm at work catching up on here... Then I guess I'll hollar at my coworker to get her ass back up to the 3rd floor from the 1st so I can go hunt for some food... :haha: What ya up to?


----------



## KendraNoell

'bout to go to bed... been feelin crappy still and craving sleep like nothing else i've ever craved! have tomorrow off so i can sleep in too... woohoo :)


----------



## deafgal01

G'nite Kendra- have a great sleep tonight! I love having days off don't ya? Enjoy your day off tomorrow!


----------



## KendraNoell

i have lots of schoolwork to do but hopefully i will find time to relax :) thank you and enjoy your day!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi all, hope u all okay!! Well no af as yet for me still so am technically late now!! Im 11dpo today!!!! I darent test anymore as am scared to c BFN but i just dont feel pregnant at all so that is stopping me testing too! I even ended up having a cple glasses of wine last night coz im just not feeling it!! Am sure af will be with me today......i do have one thing tho and its wen i pull my tummy in, i feel like a horse has kicked me in my stomach, like sore ab muscles.....probs nothing and i just need a BM lol!!! Sorry tmi on a morning!!! :wacko:

How is everyone else???? Any news laura??? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

HHIIII! Claire.. Well been temping this cycle on/off frm 1st.... since sun 10th its been 36.7 and then 12th wen I had the bleed it was 36.4 a drop then yesteday 36.7 and this morn 37.1!! that could of been IB and the temp drop... :shrug: Just aching bit like you lol :winkwink: NO af no cramping... nothing, you got any cm?? U gonna test? Il only opk, as not htp's plus got this scan tues so might hold out till then... still lil moody tho :growlmad: 
Boobs r hurting n nipples... Just dnt know were I am.. Its werid you late tho hun isnt it :hugs: Preggers!!! :happydance:
AFM- eaither late frm ov-ed 2nd or had late IB is that poss... if I ov-ed 2nd... Or going by 2nd pos ov-ed 5th... so am on track... duuno wen AF wud be due tho??? :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey babe yeah that defo snds like ib then babes, have you opk'd this morn?? Im not testing today i dnt think as i dnt wana c another bfn, wud rather af just turned up than bfn.....so waiting game begins!! I think if i had implantation cramping 8/9 dpo i wnt get a pos hpt til maybe even 12dpo....not gettin my hopes up.....sounds very promising for you hun!!!!! Let me know outcome of your opk xxx goid luck xxxx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Laura and Babyhopes, FXD for both of you ladies..HUGS


----------



## pambolina21

Good Morning! How is everyone doing?

Laura, everything is still sounds promising...FX for a BFP when you test!!!

Babyhopes...I know that feeling all to well (not feeling preggers) it's a sucky kind of feeling huh? I still say your not out yet! AF is late and that's always a good sign! Keep your chin up sweetie!

AFM....I got another high this morning on the monitor....FF has put me as ovulated since my temp was high the 3rd day in a row....but it put's my ovulation date for the 11th....how weird is that? I know I haven't ovulated yet....at least I don't think I have....my Saliva Test showed partial ferning this morning so that's a bit exciting! I only have 2 OPK's left so I'm gonna use one today around 2:00....hope it's dark!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

hey!

Defo looking good girls, got my fx for you xx More :bfp:'s yay!

Just back from midwife, omg hardwork with a toddler in tow! she decided against doing blood test today as Thomas was there, so got to go back on mon, and i'll get oh's mum to have him. But least i'm registered now:)

GL for dark opk Pam :hugs:

xx


----------



## laura_2010

Awww FX for you pam.. :hugs: Wha you up 2 day??
Iv opked but crnt upload piccys... phone not connecting to pc..:growlmad: But its darker than 2days ago... Not pos tho.. but Id say maybe 2mro it could be... if its going that way its kinda like my opk's day before pos... :wacko: Not gonna test tho as spent sooo much on htp... gonna wait till tues scan... Id be 10dpo now I think Got pos opk 4th... Spotting 12th... :shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Pam good luck..I am crossing everything for you! I am so happy you are here..a wealth of knowledge..I am testing tomorrow on that FR fertility test//wish me luck! :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Not much going on with me today....Hannah just left for the school bus....Meghan is still sleeping and the hubby is in the shower....so I'm just sitting here watching the news and catching up on BNB...lol....Gonna have to get something to eat soon, I'm hungry!! LOL!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Omg your being soo good Laura! Tuesday is sooo far away! i understand though :hugs:

I'm soo tired and hungry today although don't fancy much. Just eaten a whole of bag of onion ring crisps! and thats my lunch - naughty naughty lol
Off round neighbours house in a bit - she has a lo similar age to Thomas so hopefully they will play nicely and we can chat :)

xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe, Huum luv onion rings crisps, but had onions lol... :wacko: And I like tomato sauce but hate tomatos lol! weird...
Yes gonna wait till tues.... Cm is sticky/slimy hint of yellowish...
What';s your's like rach??
xx :hugs:
Angel's broken up for easter hols... wen does yours pam?


----------



## pambolina21

When does my what Laura?


----------



## laura_2010

Lil girl break up for easter?


----------



## pambolina21

Oh I have no idea...lol....the school hasn't sent home a notice yet but I don't think she'll be out of school for that since it falls on a weekend....so we'll see!!!!

It's so weird....I've been getting this sharp, sharp pain in my left lower back...and I swear it feels like the pains I had when I found out I was pregnant with my oldest daughter...I found out with her because I went to the doctor thinking the sharp back pains were a kidney infection....nope....it's was Hannah...lol...I'm not saying that is what's going on now but it sure does feel the same!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

umm mines a bit slimey i guess, white though but wouldn't you normally dry up for af? so thats gotta be another good sign?!

xx


----------



## BabyBoyle

Can i join very late?! lol!!! Im due AF on 23rd and literally sitting on my hands now to stop myself going and peeing on a stick ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.. This is 2nd cycle after losing my little girl, hoping we caught the EGG!!! xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

babyboyle, I am so sorry for your loss..could not help but read the botom of your signature.. :hugs: I am in tears...


----------



## BabyBoyle

asibling4gi04 said:


> babyboyle, I am so sorry for your loss..could not help but read the botom of your signature.. :hugs: I am in tears...

Thanks sweetheart :) My body is back to normal now, TTC her a little brother or sister :) She sleeps next to me every night so shes back with her mummy.. :)

xxxxx


----------



## pambolina21

Welcome to the thread sweetie! Never to late to join!

I am also sorry for your loss!!! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

aww so sweet. I am hoping you are blessed VERY SOON! HUGS!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all?? Hope ya's ok xx

Just a quick update, still no af but the cramping is back, gosh im soo freakin moody today!!! Arrrgh!!! Just off to take my stepson to movies so will be in touch wen get back, am sure that i will have the witch wiv me aswell:cry:

Hi to babyboyle n welcome, so sorry bt ya loss...lotsa hugs xx

Laura, OMG you are PG i just know it, cant wait for ya to test again xx

Pam, hey hun hope u ok?? If u feel u have symptoms like your last pg then test honey!!! You never know...:hugs:

Hugs to all xxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

I've already tested this morning and it was negative :cry:
But I suspected so....for all I know the pain was ovulation cause it didn't last that long....I can feel it coming and going but the real intense part is over with...at least I think it is...lol....only time will tell!!! FX!

Have fun at the movies Baby!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

baby, all sounds promising?!! Pam, hugs sweetie..You will get your BFP...WAIT SOME TIME! fight the urge to POAS.. (LOOK WHOS TALKING RIGHT?).. LOVE YOU LADIES LOTS! Laura, you too..I forgot to say Hi to you today! :hugs:


----------



## BabyBoyle

Thanks girls! I just POAS and got BFN even though i knowwwwwwwwww its too early.... why do we do it??!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

i know..how many dpo are you


----------



## BabyBoyle

i dont know for sure, not counting as only 2nd cycle since delivering, so dunno how regular they are - if its 28 days im due 23rd ish of this month, so definately too early!!! X


----------



## asibling4gi04

oh yes babybpyle definately too early!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

getting my opks in less than 20 minutes. will update after I get home from being with my mom!! woohoo!


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all....
Still nothing for meee....:dohh:
Hi and welcome BabyBoyle, sorry for your loss... Im sure you will enjoy it here, Lovely Ladies :happydance:

FX pam for you... :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

welcome babyboyle -sorry for your loss :hugs:

xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

welcome babyboyle! sorry I missed your post. sorry for you loss :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

YAY!! Pleased 9 crnt wait f the results!!


----------



## deafgal01

Babyboyle- :hugs: Sorry for your loss- hope this next one will stick for ya!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey girls, hope u all ok! Well we've just been to c Hop at the cinemas was quite good as kids films go!!! So that was nice.....still no af n cramping stopped for now, just bd'd with dh and thought it wud start me off but nothing still! Hmmmm...... Ive also worked out that im reckonin am gona have a 28 day cycle this month as o'd 2 days later than expected and my cycles are normally 26...have read online on numerous sites that wen u o it affects your af as your luteal phase doesnt change just you af date if u o late...so really am not due til tmor!! Grrrr....how annoying!! xxx

Hope u all ok n lotsa hugs xxxx:hugs:

Fx'd pam xxx

9, u used your new opk's yet hun? Good luck xx


----------



## pambolina21

Can someone look at my chart and tell me what you think? I'm so confused! I've been cramping like AF is coming but that's impossible as that would be to soon....and I've been having that backpain most of the day, I wanna say it's ovulation pain but I still haven't gotten a positive OPK....but FF say's I ovulated already and it doesn't make sense to me....if I get a low temp tomorrow FF will take that away....I just don't know what to think....cause I have almost no CM either....UUGGHH!!! This is driving me nuts!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I just took a test, it was faulty(the stupid book sign came on which means it must have a n error) but when I took out the stick, and looked at the lines, it was definitely not a positive anyways. 


: (

no positive yet!


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- not sure what to make of your chart, looks like you did ovulate but not sure how that would explain the "ovulation pains" you are feeling right now.


----------



## KendraNoell

hey ladies... hope everyone is doing well. just checking in... getting some meds changed and hopefully that will give me back my sex drive and energy level! and getting all my bloodwork done tomorrow and i'll know by tuesday what's up with that. fx!


----------



## pambolina21

deafgal01 said:


> Pam- not sure what to make of your chart, looks like you did ovulate but not sure how that would explain the "ovulation pains" you are feeling right now.

I'm no good with charts...it's just hard for me to believe I ovulated and I didn't even get a positive OPK! 

Thanks for looking hun..I appreciate it!


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- that is mind boogling! The fact you haven't gotten a positive opk yet. I almost missed the positive opk the first month I started using opk cuz I missed a few days of testing it... :wacko:


----------



## laura_2010

Morning all....
Well No AF temps are still up havent droped stickish cm....:shrug: bit achey tho... duunno Might do an opk but still dnt hink il test :winkwink:

Claire???? News??? :happydance::happydance:
Pam- hope you get that nice pos!! and 9babies FX :hugs:
Hpe your okies kendra :hugs:
And Deafgal :hugs:
And hows out preggers lady Rach?


----------



## laura_2010

Hpe I didnt miss anyone


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey girls, well huge temp drop for me this morn im back too 97.4 which is what i am before i ov so af is right round corner.....just wish she'd get a move on as promised dh id test tnite with him if she not here and i dnt wana see his disappointment wen its BFN! I may even tell him a little lie n say i started to get me out of it he rlly thinks im pg coz am late, he dosent understand what i mean by late o late af!!! Lol! Men!!!:wacko:

Still sounding good laura!!! Fingers x'd for ya babes!!! Xxxx

Hows everyone else today??? Hope we all ok xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning girls!

Oh dear, i was soo craving fish n chips yesterday so got oh to bring some home after work,yum yum then i saw the leftovers this morning and was almost sick! how things can change!

Laura - i'm still sure you are preggers too! but guess the longer you leave it the better line you will have! :happydance:

Claire- Guess today is the day then! he he I've got everything crossed for you hun x

Pam- I don't really understand charts and temp's sorry. Sorry its so confusing for you hun. What does teh monitor say today? opk's?

9- Least you haven't missed your fertile days then hun, keep going and i'm sure you'l get one soon x

Also i'm very pissed off with oh's dad today- he is soo rude. Said to me "oh i see you moved the hoover then"! if i wasn't woken up at the crack of dawn everyday by him then maybe i wouldn't be so bloody tired and more energy to do more housework! and its 3 wks now i haven't had any coffee mate- god can't you have milk like every other bloody person! Sorry for the rant ut can't really say anything to oh!

Hows everyone else? any news? xx


----------



## laura_2010

Awww hugs rach :hugs: 
OH says that to me... Oh u havent cleaned up then? Lol I do clean up but Iv got 2 dogs in and out of the kitch to the garden... angel... luvs glitter so thats all ova... He walks in with his work boots on and grass!!:growlmad: I do clean he jst doesnt see it spot-less by the time he comes home lol...
Today Iv cleaned up living-room, kitchen, bathroom, angels room... hung washing out and its 9.13!! :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Exactly - Thomas coming and going and a builder for me - not going to stay clean!

Just said to me"your going to give me a thick ear in a minute aren't ya"! urrr yep i am! lol

xx

Just seen i have a sweet pea now, ahh thats cheered me up :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies!! Hope everyone is doing good..Laura, claire, best of luck! Pam, I took that FR Fertility test and my eggies are still good too! woo hoo! The sad news is our donor is in trouble for helping people get preggers..apparently they accuse him of operating illegally as a sperm bank?? Never heard of that one but I am at a loss of what to do! Can I borrow a DH of one of yours (samples only no contact)!!?? JUST KIDDING ladies..But we do not know what the next step will be..ughh.........


----------



## laura_2010

Awww sorry hun for your bad news... :hugs: Lets hope it all gets soreted.. He kind enough do it tho isnt he bless :thumbup: What happens do you jst like get it off him then put it in yourself? Is it hard to do it? x :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Awww rach how sweet! sweet pea...! Amazing how tiny He/She is but growing!! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Laura :)

Oh no a asibling4 hope you can sort something out :hugs: I was wondering that too? How long does it last before imsemination? sorry for our questions - just we don't know anything about it? :)

xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

uggh. No positive opk today either!!

I hope I didnt miss my ovulation on tue or wed, bc I didnt have opks then. 
here is today's pic of my digital ovulation test: clearly not a p ositive, no smiley just the plain circle meaning no LH Surge

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b87/brokendolly13/Photo55.jpg


----------



## pambolina21

Well I got another High on the monitor today, ran out of OPK's so I can't confirm anything....Saliva Test is still showing ferning AND my temp stayed up so FF still puts me as having ovulated......uuughh....dunno what to believe!


----------



## 9babiesgone

KendraNoell said:


> hey ladies... hope everyone is doing well. just checking in... getting some meds changed and hopefully that will give me back my sex drive and energy level! and getting all my bloodwork done tomorrow and i'll know by tuesday what's up with that. fx!

glad you got bloodwork done!! hope you find what you are looking for!! and your sex drive comes back on teh new meds!! 



laura_2010 said:


> Morning all....
> Well No AF temps are still up havent droped stickish cm....:shrug: bit achey tho... duunno Might do an opk but still dnt hink il test :winkwink:
> 
> Claire???? News??? :happydance::happydance:
> Pam- hope you get that nice pos!! and 9babies FX :hugs:
> Hpe your okies kendra :hugs:
> And Deafgal :hugs:
> And hows out preggers lady Rach?

did you do one? you should !!!



30mummyof1 said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> Oh dear, i was soo craving fish n chips yesterday so got oh to bring some home after work,yum yum then i saw the leftovers this morning and was almost sick! how things can change!
> 
> Laura - i'm still sure you are preggers too! but guess the longer you leave it the better line you will have! :happydance:
> 
> Claire- Guess today is the day then! he he I've got everything crossed for you hun x
> 
> Pam- I don't really understand charts and temp's sorry. Sorry its so confusing for you hun. What does teh monitor say today? opk's?
> 
> 9- Least you haven't missed your fertile days then hun, keep going and i'm sure you'l get one soon x
> 
> Also i'm very pissed off with oh's dad today- he is soo rude. Said to me "oh i see you moved the hoover then"! if i wasn't woken up at the crack of dawn everyday by him then maybe i wouldn't be so bloody tired and more energy to do more housework! and its 3 wks now i haven't had any coffee mate- god can't you have milk like every other bloody person! Sorry for the rant ut can't really say anything to oh!
> 
> Hows everyone else? any news? xx

yeah but I am so bummed still no positive one. didnt get a positive yesterday either. : (
how is your pregnancy going?


asibling4gi04 said:


> Hi ladies!! Hope everyone is doing good..Laura, claire, best of luck! Pam, I took that FR Fertility test and my eggies are still good too! woo hoo! The sad news is our donor is in trouble for helping people get preggers..apparently they accuse him of operating illegally as a sperm bank?? Never heard of that one but I am at a loss of what to do! Can I borrow a DH of one of yours (samples only no contact)!!?? JUST KIDDING ladies..But we do not know what the next step will be..ughh.........

Oh my I hope you find a new donor!! praying you do!! :hugs:

babyhopes, hope you are doing well.


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina21 said:



> Well I got another High on the monitor today, ran out of OPK's so I can't confirm anything....Saliva Test is still showing ferning AND my temp stayed up so FF still puts me as having ovulated......uuughh....dunno what to believe!

wow. that is cool!!! you should hvae sex again!! LOL
I think it is good sign, maybe you are ovulating today!! : )
:happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Awww thanks 9 babies! How are you hun???


----------



## 9babiesgone

asibling4gi04 said:


> Awww thanks 9 babies! How are you hun???

just sad, bc 2nd day in a row, no positive opk!! : (

how are you doing sweetie?


----------



## 30mummyof1

My pregnancy is going well thanks 9, feel sicky most mornings but not been sick yet so pretty lucky so far :)

Hope you haven't missed ov' have you been bd'ing at all? :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Forgive me 9 babies for not being able to keep everyones situation in my memory but what type of opk are you using?


----------



## 9babiesgone

to 30mommyof 1 we had sex on april 9th, couldnt help it, but that was when I was still on clomid, so probably not fertile yet. then again on wednesday, but the first day I was supposedly supposed to be testing and fertile was yesterday and I got a negative opk, and today another one! : ( so I dont know. I Hope I didnt miss it on tuesday, bc I didnt test that day or wednesday. hard to tell , was told to start testing on the 12th. but started testing yesterday bc I didnt get my opks till then. 

I am sorry you are feeling so sicky did you take any ginger pills or anything?

asibling, I am using the clearblue digital ovulation test, it is the one with smiley faces if it is positive and just a circle if it is negative.


----------



## asibling4gi04

ok 9..I used that one too this past cycle..got a smiley on cd12 ..covered "it" day before, day of and day after and still BFN..Just took First Response fertility test this morning to see if my FSH is normal and ovarian reserve and I look pretty fertile so IDK what the prob is..never had trouble getting preggers before...Im sad today though I have had AF for 3 days now..Not sure why its hitting me today!! :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Think your be ok 9, in the small chance you did miss testing on the right day then you'd have :spermy:'s from sat and then weds as well, but more than likely you haven't yet hun. whats your cm been like?

I haven't tried anything to be honest - usually gets better once i eat something however if it gets worse then i'll look into them, thank you. Think ginger biscuits are good too :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

to asibling eh I am sorry. I dont know why that happened, are you seeing an fertility doctor?? I have trouble bc my husband has a low sperm count, but even with that, we have gotten pregnant 6 times now. and lost them all. so I am starting to think it is me this time and my eggs are now bad or something. bc I lost 5 before I met him, and we have 2 kids, but they are not his. (from before him). and I dont get why it is so hard for me to stay pregnant. 
I am so sorry you are going thru this crap! I am so sorry. life jus tpretty much sucks sometimes. :hugs: I hope this next time after your period ends you get a bfp after trying. losts of :dust:

30 mommyof1 My cm hasnt been white or egg white, or stringy yet. or sticky, so I am probably havent ovulated yet. I took clomid day 3-7, counting my last chemical pregnancy bleeding as day 1. so I am probably just not ovulating yet, and I know for sure i wasnt ovulated on the friday night. : ( 
ginger works for me sometimes when I amp regnatn other times not so much, hope it works for youif yours gets worse, hope it doesnt though.


----------



## asibling4gi04

30MUMMY, I feel as though I have ignored you! I did not intend too..They say some of the healhiest pregnancies have the worst sickness.. I hope you feel better and stay well. I am so thrilled for you..Did I ever even say congrats?? IF NOT, HERE IT GOES..CONGRATS 30MUMMY..We cannot wait to catch up with you! I am sure I speak for everyone when I say that! Hugs!


----------



## asibling4gi04

9, thank you sweetie..no fertility doctor for me..I got preg very easily on 2nd try in september and mc 8 weeks..got preg first try last summer and ended in mc..My daughter who is 6, I did see a doctor and it took me 6 months..I did better getting preg without any meds and the expense believe it or not..SIGH..I guess I will just try for 2 or 3 more cycles before throwing in the towel..Thanks for caring! :hugs::shrug::cry:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I hope you all catch up with me soon as well :) Looking forward to some :bfp:'s very soon :happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

PS-9, Have you considered a sperm donor or would DH get upset at the idea? Have you had your tubes checked to be sure they are clear (no scar tissue)?? I dont know why life can be so cruel..thanks for the baby dust! Back to you sweetie and so sad and sorry for all of your losses.... :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks 30mummy..We all seem strong and tough so I am sure we will fight the fight to get it right!! :thumbup:


----------



## 9babiesgone

asibling4gi04 said:


> 9, thank you sweetie..no fertility doctor for me..I got preg very easily on 2nd try in september and mc 8 weeks..got preg first try last summer and ended in mc..My daughter who is 6, I did see a doctor and it took me 6 months..I did better getting preg without any meds and the expense believe it or not..SIGH..I guess I will just try for 2 or 3 more cycles before throwing in the towel..Thanks for caring! :hugs::shrug::cry:

YOu can definitely keep trying, and you should!! dont give up. My first child, took me 2 1/2 years to get. my 2nd one came so much quicker. but still not quick. and now it has been 24 months of trying, to only get pregnant 6 times , and then lose them all. so frustrating. I feel your pain!! :hugs:

It will be ok, I really think you will hvae a baby. Try to hold some hope there, I know it is hard. I truly do. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

30mummyof1 said:


> I hope you all catch up with me soon as well :) Looking forward to some :bfp:'s very soon :happydance:

thanks! I hope so too!


asibling4gi04 said:


> PS-9, Have you considered a sperm donor or would DH get upset at the idea? Have you had your tubes checked to be sure they are clear (no scar tissue)?? I dont know why life can be so cruel..thanks for the baby dust! Back to you sweetie and so sad and sorry for all of your losses.... :hugs:

no he would never ever go for that. that is the whole reason we are having another, bc he wants one of his own blood. He treats my kids like they are his own blood, hell he even adopted my 2nd child. but He wants one that has his genes, it is an irish thing I think. LOL his whole family are like that. and we really want another one. he would consider adopting if we dont have one, but he would never do an donor thing, it would really hurt his self esteem.


----------



## 30mummyof1

9 - could you go and see a specialist to find out why your babba's are not sticking? or would it be expensive? Sorry not sure how it works in US?, i know over here if a woman had repeated mc's a doctor would send them for tests, scans etc.

:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

same to you 9..I cannot imagine the pain and frustration of being so close and than having it pulled out from under you..so helpless and harsh..but you dust yourself off and pick yourself up..You are amazing!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have had all the blood tests, you can have, nothing has come back so far, yet, except for low progesterone, and severe anemia. so I am not sure, what they are going to do for me, my loss in january, at 12 weeks had edwards syndrome. so not much I can do. just told to take clomid to improve my egg quality, and i am already on progesterone, low dose, to help with prepping my body for pregnancy. : /


----------



## asibling4gi04

OK 9...You are on the right track for sure..do you take b12 shots or iron tablets?? Anemia is no joke..I have it too...


----------



## 9babiesgone

asibling4gi04 said:


> same to you 9..I cannot imagine the pain and frustration of being so close and than having it pulled out from under you..so helpless and harsh..but you dust yourself off and pick yourself up..You are amazing!

Nah, I just get really numb about it all. after so many losses, I guess I am just numb now, not really amazing, just numb inside. 
but I really want my one baby with my own husband. the thing is my ex-husband, the only thing he ever gave me was a n baby, he neglected me for 2 1/2 years or abused me, when he wasnt neglecting me. my 2nd baby was unplanned, and dont really want to talk about that. 
so I just want one baby with an kind man, my current husband, first guy to ever treat me right. so you see it is so important to me. but I dont know if I will get it or not.


----------



## 9babiesgone

asibling4gi04 said:


> OK 9...You are on the right track for sure..do you take b12 shots or iron tablets?? Anemia is no joke..I have it too...

I take iron tablets, prescribed. I bruise so easily. 

you have it! I am so sorry, it truly sucks, I am tired all the time from the lupus and then the anemia makes me uber tired and weak. sucks. big time.

:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh ok, least they've run some tests then. Hope the clomid and progesterone do the trick, i really do :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks 30. I am so dang happyf or you and ready to join you soon!! just need an positive opk first. LOL


----------



## asibling4gi04

awww 9, you will get it with your current hubby..I just know it..I am sooo sorry that you had to endure such a unhealthy past with that person! I did not know you had lupus..my mom and sister have it..I do not however, I have severe arthritis in my hands mostly. ITS SO PAINFUL. awww..hugs in store for you as well! XOXOXOX :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

asibling4gi04 said:


> awww 9, you will get it with your current hubby..I just know it..I am sooo sorry that you had to endure such a unhealthy past with that person! I did not know you had lupus..my mom and sister have it..I do not however, I have severe arthritis in my hands mostly. ITS SO PAINFUL. awww..hugs in store for you as well! XOXOXOX :hugs:

its ok. mypast is over now, just want this with my sweet dh! Omgosh arthritis, yikes, that sounds nasty!! Hoep it isnt hurting you too badly right now.

I know about muscle pain and joint pain I have it everyday!! but eh, that is what I was dealt in life so I deal. :thumbup:

thanks so much for your kind words! and hugs. :flower:


----------



## asibling4gi04

9, aww..do you take prendnazone for your lupus? my thumbs are swollen as I type..they look pregnant..for the fun of it i should take a pic of my pregnant thumbs and post them to give you ladies a laugh.


----------



## 9babiesgone

NOpe, I was on medication for my lupus but I had a bad reaction to the meds, so I stopped, now I am taking all natural meds, I feel a lot better than with the synthetic . 
but so far it seems to be working. nothing works for the pain though. : (
sorry about your thumbs. that must suck. how do you type?


----------



## asibling4gi04

not easy to type..Can you take anything for pain or are you afraid it will effect ttc?? thank god I do not use thumbs to type..lol..they are so deformed ........


----------



## 9babiesgone

i dont take anyting for pain bc I only do natural, on occasion I drink some mullein tea.

LOL it must be hard not to use thumbs. lol

:hugs:
do you take anything ?


----------



## asibling4gi04

I do not take anything ..i use ice and heat a lot..I manage the pain with alcohol in between cycles..it numbs the physcial and emotional pain of everything..I do not abuse it..Just in moderation.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Wine or hard liquor? I heard hard liquor really hurts your chances of conceiving.


----------



## asibling4gi04

I drink beer ...wine i do like a lot...but my preference is beer..is that bad??


----------



## 9babiesgone

I dont think it is helping, I can not say it is hurting as I am no doctor. but I dont see it helping your chances. I would try to find a better and more healthy (not saying youa re a addict not at all ), to moderate your pain. Have you told your doctor you need something for your pain?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, im out the wicked :witch: has got me!!! how dare she keep me waiting 2 days!!! she is pure evil!!! im cool about it, just got my clearblue digi predictor and ov sticks today, am soooo excited to see that smiley face!!! How you getting on with yours 9??? good luck hun, post a pic when you get a smiley xxx

Hows u laura? any news?? Good luck babe xxx

ohhhh im just so glad the wait is over, its defo true that if you ov late your af is late as i ov'd 2 days late and my af is 2 days late, amazing!!! lol! :wacko:

RAch im sorry your fil is being so mean, men are all the same.....just ignore him!!!! xxx

Pam how are you? AS how are you? oh poor thumbs, bless ya........xx

kendra, nat how are you two????

Well girls im feeling confident about a new year baby and im sooo looking forward to trying!!! :sex::sex::sex:

Thanks for your support over past couple of weeks lets hope we all get our BFP's soon yaaaayyyyy xxxx:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, im out the wicked :witch: has got me!!! how dare she keep me waiting 2 days!!! she is pure evil!!! im cool about it, just got my clearblue digi predictor and ov sticks today, am soooo excited to see that smiley face!!! How you getting on with yours 9??? good luck hun, post a pic when you get a smiley xxx
> 
> Hows u laura? any news?? Good luck babe xxx
> 
> ohhhh im just so glad the wait is over, its defo true that if you ov late your af is late as i ov'd 2 days late and my af is 2 days late, amazing!!! lol! :wacko:
> 
> RAch im sorry your fil is being so mean, men are all the same.....just ignore him!!!! xxx
> 
> Pam how are you? AS how are you? oh poor thumbs, bless ya........xx
> 
> kendra, nat how are you two????
> 
> Well girls im feeling confident about a new year baby and im sooo looking forward to trying!!! :sex::sex::sex:
> 
> Thanks for your support over past couple of weeks lets hope we all get our BFP's soon yaaaayyyyy xxxx:hugs:

yesterday and today no smiley!! so not a positive yet!! I hope tomorrow is more promising!!
sorry the witch got you!! :hugs: and :dust: for next cycle


----------



## Flowerbaby

wooowwwww......just caught up on all the posts, naughty me for not reading them all first before i posted!!

9, maybe you arent ovulating yet if you havent got ewcm??? im gona use the ic opks' alongside my digi just incase i get a positive as im scared to miss that smiley face and once you get it you only have 48 hours to bd so you need to get on it!! i only got 7 sticks with mine so gona start using them around cd10 and see what happens but i will use the ic opks from cd7 just incase i ov early this month! my ov'ing seems to be early one month and later the next month! hmmmmm.....strange bodies!!! Think im gona test at 12pm each day wiv my 7 sticks and just hope i c that smiley! You will get one soon babe just keep testing each day xxxxx

Oh AS what will you do for a sperm donor??? Yeah you can borrow my DH although hes not up for it very often so hes a bit hit n miss!!! lol!! Oh i hope you get sorted babes, maybe those little spermys just didnt swim strong enuf so thats why they didnt reach the eggy. ohhh you must give it another go xx

Pam, its all sounding promising for you ov'ing soon?? you must get somemore opk's n keep testing, are you tracking your ewcm??? I think thats one of the best ovulation tools a woman can have!!! im defo gona track mine this cycle xx


Laura :test::test::test::test: We need another BFP on here!!! xxxx


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs::hugs: Claire, least you know were you stand I supose:winkwink: On with next ovulaton ay!! I also got my ovualtion sticks with smiles too today lol :winkwink: So I need af to start or bfp please!!!
Wen did you get ur pos claire? wot day? If mine was 4th id ovualte 5th making me... 10dpo maybe!! :shrug: or Jst had mid spotting and ov-ed 2nd and jst very late for AF.... Oooohhh How annoying is it!! I dnt wanna waste n mre money on htp's either... But got this scan tues shud I tell em.. I cud be if no af arrives...???
Im cramping as well but cm is sticky watery and clear??? :shrug:
Sooo fed up!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

babyhopes2011 said:


> wooowwwww......just caught up on all the posts, naughty me for not reading them all first before i posted!!
> 
> 9, maybe you arent ovulating yet if you havent got ewcm??? im gona use the ic opks' alongside my digi just incase i get a positive as im scared to miss that smiley face and once you get it you only have 48 hours to bd so you need to get on it!! i only got 7 sticks with mine so gona start using them around cd10 and see what happens but i will use the ic opks from cd7 just incase i ov early this month! my ov'ing seems to be early one month and later the next month! hmmmmm.....strange bodies!!! Think im gona test at 12pm each day wiv my 7 sticks and just hope i c that smiley! You will get one soon babe just keep testing each day xxxxx
> 
> Oh AS what will you do for a sperm donor??? Yeah you can borrow my DH although hes not up for it very often so hes a bit hit n miss!!! lol!! Oh i hope you get sorted babes, maybe those little spermys just didnt swim strong enuf so thats why they didnt reach the eggy. ohhh you must give it another go xx
> 
> Pam, its all sounding promising for you ov'ing soon?? you must get somemore opk's n keep testing, are you tracking your ewcm??? I think thats one of the best ovulation tools a woman can have!!! im defo gona track mine this cycle xx
> 
> 
> Laura :test::test::test::test: We need another BFP on here!!! xxxx

I got 20 of the digital ovulation tests from amazon! so I am testing since wednesday, bc I am was on clomid from day 3-7, and now at day 13, I am hoping I ovulate soon. bc they said I should ovulate, between april 14-19. sometime between those days. so I am just hoping I do. I want an smiley.
good luck, I kinda wish I had gotten the ics too but that is ok I got a to n of digitals!! 
good luck, I Hope you get a big fat two lines on an opk or an smiley!!
:dust:


----------



## Flowerbaby

laura_2010 said:


> :hugs::hugs: Claire, least you know were you stand I supose:winkwink: On with next ovulaton ay!! I also got my ovualtion sticks with smiles too today lol :winkwink: So I need af to start or bfp please!!!
> Wen did you get ur pos claire? wot day? If mine was 4th id ovualte 5th making me... 10dpo maybe!! :shrug: or Jst had mid spotting and ov-ed 2nd and jst very late for AF.... Oooohhh How annoying is it!! I dnt wanna waste n mre money on htp's either... But got this scan tues shud I tell em.. I cud be if no af arrives...???
> Im cramping as well but cm is sticky watery and clear??? :shrug:
> Sooo fed up!!

Hey chick think i o'd on 2nd as almost pos on 1st, so that would make me 2 days late ov,ing as i was due to ov on 30th.....so it makes sense that i am 2 days late now wiv af......i must have missed that eggy by hours as we bd'd bout 1am sunday (3rd), grrrr.....how annoying! i wont miss it this month!!!! yaaaayyyy for smileys! xxx

ohhhh they may see a little something at your scan hun, cant wait for you to get it done, they saw the egg at my internal scan but said it was waiting to break down that was at 7dpo and af came 5 days later! its so clever what they can tell, i couldnt make head nor tail of it on the screen!!!! Good luck wiv it babe, hope the witch stays away!!!!:hugs:

9, still got time left hun, its 15th today so you should ov in next couple of days, hope your dh is up for it honey!!! Gona be another struggle with my dh again this month, it always is!!! hes ok wanting bd any time of the month except o time, well this month im putting my foot down and im gona be the boss!!!!! lol!!:thumbup:


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah babyhopes I have the same problem!! I hope we can both tie them down and just have our way. LOL Jk but seriously hope they are willing to do it.


----------



## Flowerbaby

ha ha ha tying them down sounds like fun!!!! i mite have to think of some little games to play to make it more enticing for him!!! i told him about the digi and he said "well dont tell me when you get a smiley face or i'll get a floppy" charming eh!!!! ohhh i wish he had a higher sex drive, if he did then ttc wouldnt be as stressful! i bet when we arent ttc he wants it all the time again!!!! grrrr.......:dohh:


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah mine also has a low sex drive. so I know how you feel!! 
:hugs: and I Hope we can both just get our men done and make them want to do it. 
I Might even have to go on top a lot more than I normally do. LOL

i know tmi


----------



## asibling4gi04

babyhopes, I dont know what we will do...we were using a local donor who was free and clean disease free etc and he got in trouble for shipping his sperm out to people.. :shrug: I am at a loss..ugh..maybe we will be lucky enough to find someone fast!!!!!!!!!!!! DH fly?? lol..


----------



## Flowerbaby

asibling4gi04 said:


> babyhopes, I dont know what we will do...we were using a local donor who was free and clean disease free etc and he got in trouble for shipping his sperm out to people.. :shrug: I am at a loss..ugh..maybe we will be lucky enough to find someone fast!!!!!!!!!!!! DH fly?? lol..

Ha ha ha, yeah he'll fly or i cud just UPS some to ya! LOL!:haha: Oh babes its not a laughing matter really for ya is it, i do feel for ya honey and hope you find somebody soon!!! XXXXX:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

So sorry Claire, big :hugs: hun. New year baby it is then xx

How about waking your dh's in the morning! then once they are 'in the mood' then jump on them! thats what i do! no need to mention right time or anything then :)

I'm not sure whether they'd be able to tell Laura at the scan as it would be very early? but i defo tell them anyway. think you should do a :test: though!:)

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

hi rach, ohhh ive just noticed your ticker, your little beanies 6 week birthday! ohhhhhh sooo sweet!!! thanks for the kind words, yep its a 2012 baby for me,I feel the number 12 is lucky for me as i was born on 12/12 so im gona test on 12th of may and hope it brings me luck for a 2012 baby! ha ha!:thumbup:


----------



## pambolina21

Baby...sorry the witch got you hun! FX for next cycle sweetie!!!

I'm just gotta trust in FF and say that I ovulated....so I am now in the 2WW....I sure hope we caught that eggy!!!! FX!!!

Laura, you sure are patient....I'd be testing like crazy right about now! LOL!!

AS....sorry about your donor honey, hopefully you'll be able to find someone fast!!!!

Mummy...how are you feeling sweetie? I may be hitting you up for symptoms now that I'm in the 2WW....so far I've noticed a change in my bowls already...lol...could be nothing but with my 1st pregnancy one key symptom was having loose bowls and that's what I'm going through now....Sorry TMI!!!

Guess now all I have to do it sit and wait!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Of course Pam, fire any questions at me!!

With regard to bm i just noticed i needed to go more often - maybe 2 or 3 times a day instead of 1! tmi lol

Defo sounds lucky to me claire - lucky number 12 :) wonder if my beanie will come on your birthday? :)

xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Aww Pam thats great news! Thank you for the wishes for me too! I will be sitting and stalking you on your 2ww..cheering you on all the way!:happydance:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi alll...
Ive tested BFN.. on tesco's test :cry::cry: Im plased I did so I know were I am... I went onto a website in putted my ovulation dates and that sed Id be due for AF 19th.... sme day as scan :dohh::growlmad: Great!!! So Im deffo out, as surly it would of picked it up if AF is due tues yeah??
Got even mre cm tonight...:wacko::wacko: Crazy!!
OOOhhhh jst wish AF would turn up or bfp!!
But last time my AF was 20days late that cycle after I got preg Bit like you rach :happydance: 
Iv also got smilies... So wen it turns :flower: it means BD u will ovulate sooon??? not 100% iv got 7.... x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh hun, if your not due af till tues then i'd say it still might not pick it up today esp if its not fmu. 
I'd wait till Tues then and see if af turns up and maybe test weds if no af?, but still tell them when they scan you just in case they can see something. big :hugs:

I got :bfp: at 9dpo but that was v faint and fmu, i've never tested later in the day but hcg is defo more concentrated in the morning.

xx


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks Rach yeh it wasnt fmu and wasnt a test to use untill you missed af... so more waiting ay.... cm has deffo incresed tho! :shrug: and temps are still high lower back pain.... will carry on temping and see what happends...
Soooo tired tonight bk to work 2mro! well for the morning :growlmad: hehe then off to look at new car's iv gotta peugeot 206 made it look sporty 20" wheels you know boy racer look lol :haha: Bit fed up off it now tho, wanna proppa family car soo going to look at 207's 307's good prices for them on 60 reg... mine sonly 58 reg... last batch of 206's.... 
9babies any lines???
Nat,kendra,pam, u okiess???? 
Claire??:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: I am good just getting sick from allergies- throat hurts so trying to take it easy this weekend... Not good cuz my sex drive is at it's all time low and I am due to ovulate in the next couple days (5 days) I think. :dohh:


----------



## KendraNoell

30mummyof1 said:


> Also i'm very pissed off with oh's dad today- he is soo rude. Said to me "oh i see you moved the hoover then"! if i wasn't woken up at the crack of dawn everyday by him then maybe i wouldn't be so bloody tired and more energy to do more housework! and its 3 wks now i haven't had any coffee mate- god can't you have milk like every other bloody person! Sorry for the rant ut can't really say anything to oh!
> 
> Hows everyone else? any news? xx

All I know is if I was pregnant I would kick my husband in the face for saying something like that to me. He'd better dote on me the whole dang 9 months!



asibling4gi04 said:


> Hi ladies!! Hope everyone is doing good..Laura, claire, best of luck! Pam, I took that FR Fertility test and my eggies are still good too! woo hoo! The sad news is our donor is in trouble for helping people get preggers..apparently they accuse him of operating illegally as a sperm bank?? Never heard of that one but I am at a loss of what to do! Can I borrow a DH of one of yours (samples only no contact)!!?? JUST KIDDING ladies..But we do not know what the next step will be..ughh.........

Holy crap is that even a law can they really do that???? What he does with his sperm is his choice... I guess if he's accepting money for it I don't know how that would be a law though.



9babiesgone said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you all catch up with me soon as well :) Looking forward to some :bfp:'s very soon :happydance:
> 
> thanks! I hope so too!
> 
> 
> asibling4gi04 said:
> 
> 
> PS-9, Have you considered a sperm donor or would DH get upset at the idea? Have you had your tubes checked to be sure they are clear (no scar tissue)?? I dont know why life can be so cruel..thanks for the baby dust! Back to you sweetie and so sad and sorry for all of your losses.... :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> no he would never ever go for that. that is the whole reason we are having another, bc he wants one of his own blood. He treats my kids like they are his own blood, hell he even adopted my 2nd child. but He wants one that has his genes, it is an irish thing I think. LOL his whole family are like that. and we really want another one. he would consider adopting if we dont have one, but he would never do an donor thing, it would really hurt his self esteem.Click to expand...

So this sounds weird and you've probably tested this kind of thing before but my friend and her husband had a couple miscarriages and the doctor had said that sperm can actually be incompatible with some people? I had never even heard of that before but she finally got pregnant but there was a lot of heartache and problems. Maybe that's what you and hubby have?



babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, im out the wicked :witch: has got me!!! how dare she keep me waiting 2 days!!! she is pure evil!!! im cool about it, just got my clearblue digi predictor and ov sticks today, am soooo excited to see that smiley face!!! How you getting on with yours 9??? good luck hun, post a pic when you get a smiley xxx
> 
> Hows u laura? any news?? Good luck babe xxx
> 
> ohhhh im just so glad the wait is over, its defo true that if you ov late your af is late as i ov'd 2 days late and my af is 2 days late, amazing!!! lol! :wacko:
> 
> RAch im sorry your fil is being so mean, men are all the same.....just ignore him!!!! xxx
> 
> Pam how are you? AS how are you? oh poor thumbs, bless ya........xx
> 
> kendra, nat how are you two????
> 
> Well girls im feeling confident about a new year baby and im sooo looking forward to trying!!! :sex::sex::sex:
> 
> Thanks for your support over past couple of weeks lets hope we all get our BFP's soon yaaaayyyyy xxxx:hugs:

I'm doing ok. Got my meds switched up today, got blood drawn today, will know more on Tuesday. Been having massive pains in my ovaries, not sure if that's good or bad, bb's are super sore, and super tired. 



9babiesgone said:


> yeah mine also has a low sex drive. so I know how you feel!!
> :hugs: and I Hope we can both just get our men done and make them want to do it.
> I Might even have to go on top a lot more than I normally do. LOL
> 
> i know tmi

On top is fun!!



deafgal01 said:


> :thumbup: I am good just getting sick from allergies- throat hurts so trying to take it easy this weekend... Not good cuz my sex drive is at it's all time low and I am due to ovulate in the next couple days (5 days) I think. :dohh:


Aww poor thing! I'm still getting over my crap too.


----------



## pambolina21

I got alot of pressure going on right now in my lower abdomen....kind of a cramping feeling but mostly just a bloated, pressure feeling...not sure what to make of it...it's kind of uncomfortable!! But I hope it's a good sign!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

KendraNoell said:


> So this sounds weird and you've probably tested this kind of thing before but my friend and her husband had a couple miscarriages and the doctor had said that sperm can actually be incompatible with some people? I had never even heard of that before but she finally got pregnant but there was a lot of heartache and problems. Maybe that's what you and hubby have?
> 
> 
> On top is fun!!

Nope dont have that. LOL that would be weird though if I did. 

I hate being on top, I really do not have the muscle strength to do it for very long.


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina21 said:


> I got alot of pressure going on right now in my lower abdomen....kind of a cramping feeling but mostly just a bloated, pressure feeling...not sure what to make of it...it's kind of uncomfortable!! But I hope it's a good sign!!!!

sounds like a good sign to me!! 
:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

BFN tonight on an IC. My bb's look huge and are sore... I am so tired I feel like I have been drinking wine or something, that heavy tired feeling you get... I hope these are good signs!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Laura,

Yes more waiting hun- but keep thinking if you are preggers then you will be just that bit further along when you do find out :) its all looking good so far :happydance:

xx


----------



## laura_2010

:cry::cry: sooo fed up I was sick this morning... duuno why tho??? temp is still 36.7... did you temp rach?? would you say its good to stay 36.7 or not... I had a dip of 36.4 on the 12th sme day as spotting... :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've never temped hun, but from what i know that can be a good sign and defo being sick! unless your ill obviously. Did you have ms with angel? 

:hugs: xx


----------



## pambolina21

I don't know what to think anymore....my temps suddenly shot down this morning....still feeling a bit cramping with pressure....I just don't know anymore :cry: I'm so confused!


----------



## laura_2010

Im out.... Iv started bleeding... is very light but there... :cry::cry: Killing back ache.... :growlmad: Onto another month ay:winkwink:
Wen shud I start opking?? As im lost were I am wot cycle day I am..? :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh no Laura, hope its not the :witch: hun, if it doesn't get any heavier might be nothing. keep us posted hun :hugs: xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I suggest start opk'ing about cd10 xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls hope u ok, just checking in wiv ya's.....well my af is full flow, shud be done by tues, yaaaayyyy! Then im gona start opk'ing on sunday cd10.....cant wait to start trying again!!!:thumbup:

Ohhh noooo laura sorry bt yr af showing up, you sounded pg with symptoms u were having, awwwww am gutted!!! We will get there hunni, 2012 babys for us!!

Hi pam, i wnder if your temp dip cud be implantation?? It is possible at 5dpo, do u have anymore symptoms?? All sounding promising upto now!! :thumbup:

Hey kendra have u tested again hun?? Come on hunni n get our next BFP!!!! Good luck xxx

9, u got a smiley face yet??? xxx

Hey rach, as, nat, hope u all well, any news from anyone???

Welk im off out tonight and intend on getting v drunk!!! Yaaaayyyy!!!:happydance:


----------



## laura_2010

Woooop! u go claire!!! might join you!! :winkwink: :drunk: gotta Dog show 2mro tho be up at 6... :dohh: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Is it full flow Laura? Hope not you did sound preggers for sure. Our bodies are so cruel :(

Enjoy yourself Claire - i love a good drink! its oh's 1st night since i got preggers on fri and i know i will be jealous but hey ho its all part of it :)

xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Yeh its in full flow..:cry: not heavy tho goood! :winkwink: You know them opk smilies... Say u did one 2pm and it :) u dnt have to do another but will it be a :) all day or just like an cheap opk u gotta catch it dead on....?


----------



## KendraNoell

Babyhopes... tested this morning bfn. I could be anywhere from 8-10 dpo as I am not even sure I ovulated. So ill just keep testing away.... got like 30 ics lol


----------



## laura_2010

Aww FX kendra hun... Still early.. do you opk?? I must get some cheap htp's iv got one htp for next month.... Do any of you ladies take folic acid??
Iv told OH im on AF and he sed this month he will BD as much as we can...:blush: omg he changed!!! 
Dnt get too drunk claire!!! x :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

9 is it a :) yet? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh big :hugs: Laura sorry hun.

I believe they work like the opk's and you have between 12 and 48 hrs before ov :)

xx


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks... Rach but say... like I do morning faint line by 2pm its pos on them cheapy's will it be :) in morning says its feritle day?? not neg morning but you could getta :) by 2? Iv only got 7.... :wacko:


----------



## deafgal01

Well, still alive- managed to do the 5 k walk this morning with my sinus allergies and throat... I sure didn't have much energy after that though so I needed an afternoon :sleep: after I seen my family for lunch. :thumbup: I think I'll sleep in tomorrow and miss church. DH says it is the cantana anyways so it's gonna be all singing the whole service and I'd just have to sit there watch the choir.


----------



## 30mummyof1

hmm i think i understand what you are saying Laura and yes i guess you could miss it with :) alone if you only used 1 a day, depends how long your surge lasts for. Are you going to use cheapy's as well?

xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

laura_2010 said:


> 9 is it a :) yet? x

no another negative this morning! : (
:cry:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I Just want an positive opk!! just one!! : (

really kinda bummed, this is the 4th day in a row that I havent.


----------



## pambolina21

I am soooooooooo bored today!!!! And I can't stop yawning!!!!

I took an HPT this morning for the hell of it and I swear I see a faint line....but it could be an evap...I dunno....looks like it might have color....but I know it's to early for that...lol...I guess we'll see what happens!


----------



## laura_2010

Aww pam FX can u upload a piccy... :winkwink: right AF got me but my temp is 36.7 so that must be normal for me? is that ok?


----------



## pambolina21

I have no idea hun...lol...I don't know what that would represent as in US temps, I'm used to 80's and 90's and such :shrug:

I hope you can see it...it's faint...(yes the test is dried) I saw something faint within 10 minutes but it really started to show after the time limit...like I said...could be an evap....

Top one is 2MU and the other 2 are 3MU (with same sample...I was checking for evaps...lol) But I only see it on the one!?
 



Attached Files:







hpt.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## KendraNoell

I think I see them but I have horrible line eye~! I swear I can see them on everyone elses but my own LMAO. Pam I hope this could be your bfp!!!!!!! Maybe that's why your OPK's aren't super positive cause you O'd a while ago and the hcg is now picking up on the OPK but not super strong yet!?!? Take another with FMU and post!!!! :)


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks for looking hun....and I will definately take another one in the morning....I so hope it's NOT an EVAP....uughh....those things are horrible...lol...I've had so, so many in the past....I think I'm gonna take another one (cause I have like 50 of them...lol) and see if I get anything like this mornings....I'm trying not to get my hopes up...lol...


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm wondering if my IC's and OPK's are even working. I never got a dark line on the OPK. I guess I can't really assume anything til I get my bloodwork back and maybe if I was never ovulating then obviously I'd never have a positive OPK. I'm so confused and tired of playing the waiting game :(


----------



## 9babiesgone

hope it is a positive pam!! you really deserve it!! : ) :hugs: :dust:

:dust: for everyone else.


----------



## KendraNoell

I agree!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi girls!

um i'm not sure i see anything Pam sorry but i know tests never look as good in pics so keep going hun, it may be the start of your :bfp; i hope so :hugs: 

Got my bloodtests today, oh's mum is coming over to watch Thomas after the mischief he got into last time i tried taking him!

How's everyone else?

xx


----------



## deafgal01

Still surviving here...

Hope your blood tests go fine. What mischief did Thomas get into last time you went? I missed something there...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Nat, just opening all the cupboards in the doc's room, going through the bins etc.. and the midwife didn't want to be sticking needles in me as i wouldn't be able to stop him!


----------



## deafgal01

Ah that is quite a mischief monkey u got there. Good thing your mum can watch Thomas while u go get ur blood taken by the vampires.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes he is a little monkey, hopefully he'll grow out of it soon, he's only 19mths so can't really get him to understand why he shouldn't do that yet!


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: That makes a lot of sense - he's only 19 months... Hopefully he grows out of that phase soon enough... :-=


----------



## asibling4gi04

Pam, I think on the very bottom one I saw a hint of a line! THIS COULD BE THE START! Keep us posted doll and best of luck!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

hi girls hope you are all well and had lovely weekend!!! mine was very busy, i went out and got extremely drunk sat night and died all day yesterday, we have my dh's ds staying over with us until wed so he drove me mad all day, my head was aching!!! Think drinking will be knocked on the head when i have a lo, i cant bare being hungover around children!!! not nice for me or them as i just cant be bothered, poor little soul.....well im fit and well today and ready to take on the world! lol!:thumbup:

ohhh pam im not sure bout those hpt's, i think i could see a line on the bottom one maybe?? do another hun with fmu, got my fingers crossed that its the start of your bfp!!:happydance:

Hope the bloods go well rach!!!:hugs:

Kendra have you got your results back or tested anymore???:hugs:

Any ov'ing goin on with Nat or 9???:thumbup:

Hey AS and Laura hope you both well xxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhhh ive just had my recurrent m/c specialist on the phone and my blood tests, scan and chromosome tests have all come back normal!!!! whahhhhhoooooooo! He told me to keep on trying and stay positive! Im over the moon!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

THATS AWESOME NEWS BABYHOPES! SO EXCITING! AWW..YES! HERES TO MAY SWEETIE!!! :happydance::cloud9::flower:


----------



## BabyBoyle

babyhopes - thats AMAZING news!!!!!!! yay!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D :D :D 

Im feeing really disheartened girls i know its too early for aother week but BFN this morning, and i FEEL SO pregnant like last time, i sleep 12/13hrs and still shattered, im constantly hungry, i put on weight, i feel pregnant, i cant explain it but i know its gonna be AF this month but im sooooooooo sad :( :( I know i have snother week to test but still im worried :(


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh thanks AS its such a weight of our shoulders bn so nervous bt results but all is well! Thank the lord!! Hows things with u babe? Did u get a new donor?? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great news Claire, :happydance: I'm sure May is going to be your month hun :)
Oh yes i feel your pain with regard to hangover's with children, it is VERY hard! 

Yep bloods all done, all 5 tubes! Now just have to wait to hear when booking in app is and scan :)

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks rach and babyboyle! oh i hope may is my month, i have a good feeling it could be!!!:thumbup:

Babyboyle, you still have a week to go so dont feel sad honey......still plenty of time to get your BFP! keep testing each day as those two beautiful lines will appear soon for you xxx :hugs:

Glad all went okay wiv bloods rach, i had 9 lots taken when i had mine done, awful isnt it, left me with a nasty bruise! Hope all is well and you get your scan appt soon, cant wait for you to post piccys :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

way too early to count yourself out hun! Trust me! Anyway babyhopes, I am actively seeking...The hard part is, our donor has offered his services the natural way as that is not illegal..Unfortunately, given my situation, that cannot happen..ugh...Idk..I will know by Friday! Just in time for ovulation..Hugs!!:hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Yay babyhopes great news!

9- I get my results tomorrow (hopefully). X-factor auditions are Weds and I wanted to go up there tomorrow to get a wrist band for seating but my Dr appt will keep me too late to meet up with the friend I wanted to go with... arg I dunno.

Tested FMU this morning got another BFN. Wow I love those BFNs. Gets worse to read every time.


----------



## pambolina21

AS...good luck sweetie!!

Kendra...sorry for the BFN hun!! :hugs:

I tested again this morning, with 2MU and this is what I got...
 



Attached Files:







hpt1.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG PAM! OMG OMG OMG..IM SHIVVERING...OMG ! :happydance::happydance::hugs::cloud9::flower:


----------



## pambolina21

LOL...I hope it's not an evap!!! I'm not gonna call it my BFP yet....gonna wait and see what happens in the days to come!


----------



## asibling4gi04

OK..WELL..you call it evap..I call it beanie peeking through to say,..psst..hey you, you finally did it! I am on my way! :)


----------



## pambolina21

LOL...you are so cute!!!

I'm not calling it an evap...just not a BFP...lol...it's so early we'll see what happens tomorrow! FX!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

aww thanks Pam..routing for you here..I cannot wait to see the progression of your cycle.. :flower:


----------



## pambolina21

thanks hun!!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

yw:happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

GUESS WHAT?? i got an smiley face today!! woohoo

I am ovulating todAY!!! must have sex within 24 hours right??

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b87/brokendolly13/Photo62.jpg


----------



## 9babiesgone

laura_2010 said:


> 9 is it a :) yet? x




pambolina21 said:


> LOL...you are so cute!!!
> 
> I'm not calling it an evap...just not a BFP...lol...it's so early we'll see what happens tomorrow! FX!!!

hope it is your :bfp:

congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

9babies....yep....start having as much :sex: as you can for the next few days...lol...


----------



## 9babiesgone

I will!!! LOL


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so excited about getting an positive opk!!! : )

how ar eyou doing today pam!


----------



## pambolina21

I'm doing alright hun...I'm excited for you too!!!

I'm just alittle anxious about my tests....took one with 3MU and didn't see anything...so I dunno what to think....but yesterday's 2MU test is alot light than this mornings 2MU test....so either evaps are intelligent and can darker to trick unsuspecting Mother's To Be...or it's actually a true positive which is why it got alittle darker the next day....hopefully tomorrow FMU will reveal a nice line!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I will pray it gets darker!!! I am hoping it will too. YOu deserve an :bfp: fx for you


----------



## 30mummyof1

congrats 9 - get to it!! :)

I think i see something this time Pam, hope it is your :bfp: hun so excited for you :happydance:

xx


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks ya'll!!!! I hope it turns into a BFP too!!!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh pam that is certainly looking like the start of a BFP to me!!!! Hope its much darker tomorrow for you!! xx

9, fab!!! A smiley at last!!! Wot time of day have u bn testing??Im Not sure wot time to test yet, gona start mine on sunday, cant wait!!! Get bd'ing honey n have lotsa fun xxxx:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have been testing every morning around 5 or 6 am, whenever I wake up!!!

really aggravated, I think my husband forgot about my doc appt today!! : (


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all...
Looking goood pam!! :happydance: will be checking 2mro.... :winkwink:

Great News claire:hugs: Can I ask how was the scan was it internal or belly? And how long did it tk to get the results? mine's 2mro.... bloods came bk normal... wats the other thing?? Are u temping this month?? 

9 you know how you gotta :) wooohooo! wot time of the day did you do it?? FX :hugs:

FX for you kendra hun xxx
Rach... goingalong nicely ay!! :winkwink:

Oh today my dads bred over 13 geeses... and they attacked me today was funny but bloody hurt my inside leg other side of my knee were you bend!! great wacking bruse....:growlmad:

Doc 's sed if scan fine after this month no luck with a bfp to go bk duuno wot else they can do??


----------



## 9babiesgone

I Havent dtd yet. my husband is at work, if i got an positive this mroning i am still good to do it tonight and catch the surge right??
I HOpe so. 

thanks for all the :dust: ladies, hope to be sending you a ton of :dust: your way.


----------



## laura_2010

Yes deffo 9 it normal happends 12-24 hrs after the first :) woohooo!!!
BD again day after as well.... did you bd yesterday??
U got :) morning wit fmu? :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I dont know my husband can not do it that many days in a row, but we are going to to do it today. dont know if he will be upf or it tomorrow, he never has sex with me 3 days in a row. LOL
I did have sex yesterday, is that bad?? I didnt mean to. LOL


----------



## bluebumble

Help, I have just started reading this thread. Was looking at the pic pan has put on and don't know if I'm being thick or not but should I be seeing two lines or one getting darker?

Just curious because I have bought the same type if tests for my next testing date and don't want to read it wrong?

Thank youuuuu 

Baby dust to you all

X


----------



## laura_2010

Yes that's good pam so there mre spermys yay!! They say its better day before and day of as you dnt no wen u will ovulate 12-24hrs so yes big :thumbup:

Hi Bluebumble - I see a v faint line in the last test... it shows up alot diffrent on computer screens than in real... I think there just sme as normal htp's not 100% lol... I need to get some lol.. the control line does look alot darker in the new piccy...
FX for you.... Bluebumble :flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

yes that is good then. glad I did it yesterday then. and doing it today!! yay!! can not wait till 5:30 pm, it is so good. can not wait to try to catch an egg today.


----------



## pambolina21

Same test....lol.....I tried to darken the light so you can see it better! Looks so much better IRL and on my phone...lol
 



Attached Files:







hpt4.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## laura_2010

Yes pam I can now see even better :winkwink: woohooo! about hw many dpo are you?? 
U cud try a digi test soon :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

I'm only 7dpo...according to FF.


----------



## KendraNoell

I can't see it now that its darker but I could see the first one! If you're 7 DPO I can't wait to see the line progression!


----------



## pambolina21

FX for a good line tomorrow!!! Gosh I'm gonna be pissed if these tests are evaps!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed they keep getting darker. I still can't see anything but maybe my mind's messing with my eyes right now.


----------



## 9babiesgone

i do think i see something. hope it gets darker . fxd for you.


----------



## bluebumble

yey I can see it now too :)

fx it gets better 

x


----------



## pambolina21

It's still really faint but here is this morning's test....(my phone pics are crap so you might have to tilt your screen...lol)
 



Attached Files:







hpt4.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## asibling4gi04

omg pam I see a line and I see color..WOW..congrats! I know that is no EVAP


----------



## pambolina21

It's no evap...lol....that line showed up within a few minutes....I have better luck with 2MU so I am hoping to see a better line!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

I am sooo excited..Are you on cloud 9 yet? DH know about this?? :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

I'm not exactly on cloud 9 yet...lol...only because I wanna see 2 lines on an FRER...LOL....it'll really confirm for me....I haven't said anything to my husband yet because I know he'll wanna see a test and I want to be able to show him something he can actually see without doubt...lol....plus...I'm planning a special way of telling him, it's our last baby and I want it to be special...so I'm thinking that I'm gonna wait and see if I can get an U/S first....take the pic put it in a frame and then have him meet me at a resturant where we had our 1st date and present him with the gift.....I hope it all works out that way!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

oh pam, i LOVE your idea..How will you hold off that long though??? LOL..I could never be that strong....:haha:


----------



## pambolina21

Here it is dried.
 



Attached Files:







hpt5.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## asibling4gi04

Pam..I see color..OMG.. :happydance::hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

:happydance: YEP! LOL!


----------



## asibling4gi04

cant wait for the FRER...When do you plan on taking one??


----------



## pambolina21

I dunno...these IC's are so faint....I'll take another one with 2MU and see how the test looks.....then try a FRER....


----------



## asibling4gi04

trying a frer today?? YAY! :test:


----------



## bluebumble

Eeeek I see it too!!! Omg fxxd how many dpo are you now?

Xx


----------



## pambolina21

Blue...I'm 8dpo.


----------



## asibling4gi04

CLAIM THAT BFP PAM..I LOVE THE TICKER.. :happydance::hugs:


----------



## bluebumble

So the faint line would be spot on!!! Eeeek I'm excited for you, you should have a stronger line by Friday :) :)

X


----------



## pambolina21

I sure hope so Blue!!!!! Would love to have a blazing Easter BFP!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

:flower:oh thats right Pam, you should put your blazing BFP in an EASTER BASKET FOR DH..lots of straw and in the middle, a bunny with a POS FRER taped to his ear!!:happydance::haha:


----------



## pambolina21

LMAO....cute!


----------



## asibling4gi04

corpus luteal cyst

:shrug:
Does anyone have any knowledge about this cyst?? I had one during my last scan when preg in September...(MC 8 weeks)... I still feel like I have the cyst on my left side as it irritates me at times and I can still feel it..Can this prevent pregnancy because I have had 3 failed cycles and no luck..I am thinking this may be why as I usually get preggers first or second try..Please..any advice is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## KendraNoell

Yay Pam congrats!!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm cramping today pretty bad... unfortunately apparently my ticker thinks thats a symptom too today LOL... these ones feel like AF cramps so I dunno...

Going up to get tickets to the XFactor auditions today! Super stoked to become a superstar hahaha


----------



## 9babiesgone

congrats pam I am so happy for you!!! I am now in my 3 week wait! I ovulated yesterday and dtd!! so hopefully I can join you soon!


----------



## asibling4gi04

9 BABIES, HAPPY TWW! ROUTING FOR YOU AND YOUR BFP TO COME!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!!!

: )


----------



## bluebumble

Ooh kendra are you not going to test? 

X


----------



## BabyBoyle

Yay Pam!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Wow Gratz pam... well deserved hun!! :hugs:
Good luck kendra :thumbup:
Hows it going AS?
Nat, rach, bbyboyle, blue?
And lovely claire? :haha:

I had my scan today everything is okies all fine nothing wrong so onto may bfp!!! woohooo! :winkwink:


----------



## BabyBoyle

So glad to hear Laura!!!

I BFN today, (obviously) but no more in the house to POAS lol. 

asibling - think mine was from last pregnancy so doubt it should effect concieving, usually disappears in pregnancy when the placenta takes over xx


----------



## bluebumble

Yey Laura that's great news! I'm in limbo land, waiting to get closer to ov :( on a plus note my cbfm has finally realised my cycles are longer and hasn't asked for a stick at cd 6 again woo hoo that's a big step forward. Hopefully Oregon pick up a peak for me this month 

Babydust to all


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh wow congrats Pam! :happydance: have you done a FRER yet? :)

Great news Laura - reckon you and Claire are gonna have May :bfp:'s :happydance:

FX for everyone else :)

I'm off now as i'm sooo tired, catch up 2mos xx


----------



## pambolina21

Here's my FRER....you might not be able to see it, but it's there....my phone isn't great with small object...lol...
 



Attached Files:







frer.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## laura_2010

WOOOHOOOO! Pam :happydance: Y dnt u do a digital one soon! :haha:
Bbyboyle awww FX crossed for you... I use way too many htp's lol :dohh:
Blue... Yeh ovulate soon fr me I hope hehe! If I dnt get BFP this month im gonna get a CBFM deffo.... :winkwink:
Anyone heard frm claire? :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!!! Im here just bn sooo busy with my dh's son being here! Havent had a minute to think! He goes back tomorrow so will be back on bnb for a good catch up!!

Pam! Yaaaaaayyyy your preggers!!! Fab news!! What symptons do u have, we need a list from 1dpo so we can cross reference during tww!!! Am sooo pleased for you chick, well done!!! xxx

Hello to everyone else! I will read n catch up on posts tomorrow and have a better chat wiv y'all....im off to bed chicka's....speak tmor, cant wait, have sooooo missed ya's!!!! xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

wow I see that line pam!! congrats!!!

can not wait to join you. on my 2ww!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Testing this morning and another BFN. I am getting major AF symptoms today so I reckon she will be here tomorrow :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Claire!

Missed ya hun! has af gone now? hope she has :hugs:

Pam - hope that line gets darker for you, long as you can see it thats all that matters :hugs:

Kenda- hope af stays away for hun - FX

Laura - i'd defo recommend you getting a cbfm - if you need to. Hope not but defo worth the money

Hi to everyone else :)

xx


----------



## deafgal01

:wave: :smug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs::hug:CONGRATS TO PAM! And, group hug everyone..I need hugs today..feeling down......thanks!


----------



## Flowerbaby

hi AS lots and lots of :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: sent your way....whats up honey??? why are you feeling down??? :kiss:

hi all, well back to normal in my household today, my house, my dog and my dh are all mine again!!!! lol! had a lovely time with dh's son but its difficult as we havnt seen him since feb, just had him 2 weeks and now wont see him til July! my dh gona be well depressed tonight so lotsa hugs for him too!

Hi pam how are you today preggy lady???? Ohhhh im sooo excited, you must be due near new years eve chick or maybe the first baby of 2012!!! how lush, have you told your dh yet? xx

9, ohhhhhh its your turn next! glad that smiley turned up and you managed to bd! whahoooo! counting down your tww now:hugs:

Laura have your smileys turned up? Glad all was well with scan hope we get our BFP's this month, my cheapy opk's have just arrived today so am gona start doing them in a couple of days as i have a feeling a may ov early this month, i tend to ov early one month then late the next! so i dont wana miss it!xxx:thumbup:

Hey nat, any news on the ov'ing yet??? are you opk'ing? xxx

Hi rach, hope you okay honey, how is thomas? have you thought of any names yet?? you may have lo on my birthday, 12 december, all the best people are born on this date! ha ha!:haha: xxx

Hi babyboyle and kendra, so sorry bout your bfn's, are you testing anymore yet? good luck lovely ladies xxx

Hi blue, nice to meet ya, think we are around the same CD, im due to ov next week sometime but my ov'ing been a bit erratic last few months so who knows wen it will occur! lol! xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

babyhopes, Hi and thanks for asking..I will be okay...just arguing with my partner a lot and its bringing me down. We think we found a donor to help us but the entire process is so stressful..I am just so sad. I dont know why..Maybe because its gloomy here today..clouds and rain, and I am not in a good spot with my partner.... :cry::shrug: How are you doing?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Claire,

Yeah i'm not too bad hun, just sicky and tired but i'm sure it won't be forever :)

Not really thought that much about names yet, although one name i really liked oh doesn't so think we'll wait until 20wk scan then talk about it :)

Thomas is ok, still being a monkey!. There is painting going on in the house this wk so he's been getting trying to get covered! Luckily the weather is great so i can get him out of the house. 

Glad everythings back to normal - roll on ov' for you. Hope you don't have to wait too long. Is dh up for it this mth? :hugs:

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

asibling4gi04 said:


> babyhopes, Hi and thanks for asking..I will be okay...just arguing with my partner a lot and its bringing me down. We think we found a donor to help us but the entire process is so stressful..I am just so sad. I dont know why..Maybe because its gloomy here today..clouds and rain, and I am not in a good spot with my partner.... :cry::shrug: How are you doing?

Well i know how you feel as me and my dh have been bickering for last few days and i felt really low yesterday, i felt like i was ready to leave him as he was driving me nuts but i know it was just a passing feeling! i love him again today, well upto now anyway! lol!:wacko:

Oh babes i do hope you find a donor, it must be really hard for the both of you going through all this, you just need to be there for one another and you will get through it, im sure all will be fine for you.....you both sound like very strong ladies and you are going through so much together, just keep smiling, hugging and loving and you will be okay.....i sooo hope this donor comes good for you, will it be in time for this months ov??? i do hope so babe, sending you lotsa love and hugs xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

30mummyof1 said:


> Hi Claire,
> 
> Yeah i'm not too bad hun, just sicky and tired but i'm sure it won't be forever :)
> 
> Not really thought that much about names yet, although one name i really liked oh doesn't so think we'll wait until 20wk scan then talk about it :)
> 
> Thomas is ok, still being a monkey!. There is painting going on in the house this wk so he's been getting trying to get covered! Luckily the weather is great so i can get him out of the house.
> 
> Glad everythings back to normal - roll on ov' for you. Hope you don't have to wait too long. Is dh up for it this mth? :hugs:
> 
> xx

Yeah i hope he is up for it!!! i think he will be more so now we've had all clear from docs after tests, so will just see what next week brings, i normally plan something for us around my ov dates but this month im not, im just gona go with flow and see what happens!!! :happydance:

Bless ya being sicky, my sis in law was sicky for her first 12 weeks and now she fine, she found out she having a little girl so am chuffed, Beatrix Elizabeth! how cute! im sure the sickyness will stop soon, i hate that nauseus feeling, but its normally self-inflicted through alcohol for me!! Lol!!:haha:

Weather is lovely here too, and we have painters here aswell! we are having our hall painted today, cant wait for it to be done, how is your house coming on???

Well im gona chill in garden with a book later i think after i have cleaned my house! ugh!!! :growlmad:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi.... Lush day here!!
Hay Claire.....:hugs: AF finshed??? Crnt wait to use clearblue test's.... wen u gonna start? Iv got them internet cheapies too... My cycles are 28 days now.... Clearblue website says 26th for meee :winkwink: 

AS - Fx crossed for you hun and :hugs: and hope you get sorted...


----------



## Flowerbaby

hi laura, yes af is finished! yaaayyyy! ohhh ive never been on the clearblue website, might check it out now and see what it says.....think im due to ov 29th, so will start using them maybe 24th? will start using my others maybe saturday, im dying to poas again! lol! such an addiction isnt it! ha ha! is your af done now then? what ya plans for today?? x


----------



## asibling4gi04

AWW Laura and Babhpes, thanks ladies. Just an fyi I used the clearblue digi opk very easy and love the smiley face..Good luck with them! Yes babies, our donor will be avaiable friday through Monday which is perfect since I will ovulate anywhere from fri through Monday. I am just nervous that he may back out at the last minute, leaving me with no chance...ugh..I hate being this unsettled..Hugs and thanks for your hugs!!! :hugs::shrug:


----------



## bluebumble

Hi babyhopes

Thanks for asking, yeah we look like we are the same cd. My cycles are longer than yours and my cbfm hasn't picked up ov the last 2 cycles :( I'm hoping it will this time as it has finally started asking for sticks later than cd 6!

Fxxd this is our cycle. I'm fed up if waiting for ov, only another 20 days to go zzzzzzzzz


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep i hope so too Claire, i keep muching the crackers and ginger biscuits to help! ahh cute name. :)

House is coming along, we're painting the hall and landing too, then just the big room to have a floor put in and then painted. Might be fin end of next wk if we're lucky!

OH is gonna be late again tonight, so again have Thomas all day and he won't get to see him before bed, poor guy :(


----------



## 9babiesgone

babyhopes2011 said:


> 9, ohhhhhh its your turn next! glad that smiley turned up and you managed to bd! whahoooo! counting down your tww now:hugs:
> x

thanks!! I really am so anxious about this 2ww, I think my husband it too. wish It could go by super fast.



asibling4gi04 said:


> babyhopes, Hi and thanks for asking..I will be okay...just arguing with my partner a lot and its bringing me down. We think we found a donor to help us but the entire process is so stressful..I am just so sad. I dont know why..Maybe because its gloomy here today..clouds and rain, and I am not in a good spot with my partner.... :cry::shrug: How are you doing?

awww you ok?? I hope so!! I will be sending a ton of hugs!!


bluebumble said:


> Hi babyhopes
> 
> Thanks for asking, yeah we look like we are the same cd. My cycles are longer than yours and my cbfm hasn't picked up ov the last 2 cycles :( I'm hoping it will this time as it has finally started asking for sticks later than cd 6!
> 
> Fxxd this is our cycle. I'm fed up if waiting for ov, only another 20 days to go zzzzzzzzz

good luck blue hope you ovulate soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

to everyone I hope you are doing well. 
kendra, have you tested yet again?
30 hope you feel better.
pam how ar eyou today?

I am trying to think of everyone forgive me if i forgot anyone super tired and groggy this morning


----------



## asibling4gi04

9 thanks hun..im hanging in there..u???


----------



## pambolina21

I don't mean to ignore all the posts....you ladies are important to me....but I think today I'm gonna be a little selfish and not comment on your posts....at least not today, maybe tomorrow...I'm not in the right frame of mind right now :cry:

I'm starting to doubt this whole pregnancy thing....my test are NOT getting any darker....only think I'm holding onto is the fact that when I found out I was pregnant with my youngest mu HCG levels at 14dpo were only 33....so I'm hoping my tests are like this because I slowly produce the hormone....but I dunno....just gonna take a nap or something....

Please forgive me ladies if I am being rude....I admit I'm being selfish right now and I'm sorry....Big Hugs to you all!!!! 

I'll talk to ya'll later.


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Pam hun... Thinking of you, and speak to you soon xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh pam, i hope they get darker for you, i defo c a line on ya ic's.....ohhh i sooo hope they get darker for you....maybe u shud wait a cple of days and retest xxx good luck hun n lotsa hugs xxxx:hugs::hugs: dnt wry you arent bein selfish hun and we are all here for you xxx:kiss:

How is everyone else?? Think im gona be signing off soon as me n dh gona have a romantic night:sex: so shall speak to you all tmor. Lotsa love claire xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh dont worry about us Pam, do whats right for you :hugs: and come back when your ready :) We all hope they get darker for you hun FX :)

xx


----------



## BabyBoyle

big hugs Pam xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pambolina21

I went to the bathroom and I had pink when I wiped :cry:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Aw Pam! Don't worry- rest of us got plenty of support so we'll support ya in your time of need! :hugs:

On the foster front, omg... I'm just floored. I still cannot believe it... DH finally said ok, yes. I asked him if he was sure... He said no but he'll give it a try! :yipee:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Pam - might be nothing to worry about hun :hugs: long as it doesn't turn into red or become painful. Keep us posted FX xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Pam it could just be an implantation bleed??? If u implanted a cple days ago the spot of pinkish cud just be making its way out now??? Dont worry hun, keep smiling xxxx:hugs:

Wow Nat thats good news!!!! Glad your dh has agreed so whats the process with it then hun??:hugs:

Hope everyone else ok.....anymore testing yet today girls?? Good luck xx

9, you got any symptoms yet??? xx


----------



## deafgal01

Babyhopes, well now we gotta go to foster license training class this Saturday- review 7 out of 10 things (and go back next week for more training). I need to think up good questions too for both the boss and agency to answer. I need to clean house as well and get rid of junk so we have more space. One other thing I need to be thinking about- what if scenarios- like what if I get pregnant and this girl doesn't find a adoption family or forever home? DH made it clear that he's willing to accept if it's short term. If it becomes long term, what then? I don't want this girl scarred because she had to bounce from one home to another... It's not fair to her and it's not right.

On the upside, I finally got the positive opk so been bd for past two days... Will do again today and tomorrow.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Wow lots to do then Nat i hope it all goes well for you and wish you lotsa luck!!! yes get bd'ing if you got a positive! whahoooo!!!:hugs:

UGH..... why is the wait between af and ov sooooooo bloody boring!!! i cant be bothered to bd because its pointless and my conversation with dh is boring as its not baby related until ov arrives!!! lol!! he would die if he heard me say those things!! ha ha ha! bless him!!:haha: 

Ohhh i sooo want a May BFP, am ready to post pics of my tests and get excited with y'alll.........only 7-9 days to go until im back in tww, hurrrryyyy uppppppppp!!!! Gosh you do wish your life away in the TTC game dont ya! lol!:winkwink:

Hope everyone ok .....xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina21 said:


> I went to the bathroom and I had pink when I wiped :cry:

praying it is implantation bleeding. :hugs:


deafgal01 said:


> :hugs: Aw Pam! Don't worry- rest of us got plenty of support so we'll support ya in your time of need! :hugs:
> 
> On the foster front, omg... I'm just floored. I still cannot believe it... DH finally said ok, yes. I asked him if he was sure... He said no but he'll give it a try! :yipee:

yes congrats on husband saying yes


babyhopes2011 said:


> Pam it could just be an implantation bleed??? If u implanted a cple days ago the spot of pinkish cud just be making its way out now??? Dont worry hun, keep smiling xxxx:hugs:
> 
> Wow Nat thats good news!!!! Glad your dh has agreed so whats the process with it then hun??:hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else ok.....anymore testing yet today girls?? Good luck xx
> 
> 9, you got any symptoms yet??? xx

really gassy lately and bloated. dont know if those are symptoms or not at only 3dpo



babyhopes2011 said:


> Wow lots to do then Nat i hope it all goes well for you and wish you lotsa luck!!! yes get bd'ing if you got a positive! whahoooo!!!:hugs:
> 
> UGH..... why is the wait between af and ov sooooooo bloody boring!!! i cant be bothered to bd because its pointless and my conversation with dh is boring as its not baby related until ov arrives!!! lol!! he would die if he heard me say those things!! ha ha ha! bless him!!:haha:
> 
> Ohhh i sooo want a May BFP, am ready to post pics of my tests and get excited with y'alll.........only 7-9 days to go until im back in tww, hurrrryyyy uppppppppp!!!! Gosh you do wish your life away in the TTC game dont ya! lol!:winkwink:
> 
> Hope everyone ok .....xxxxxxxxx

i can not wait till you are in the 2ww with me!!! : )


----------



## KendraNoell

AF got me yesterday and my cycles are slowly getting shorter which worries me because I know a longer LP is important... 25 days this month and 26 days last month... I get my bloodwork results in about a half hour and I'm freaking nervous!


----------



## pambolina21

Sorry AF got you sweetie...I hope your blood work comes back okay!!

Well I have no more spotting...it was only twice last night at 2 different bathroom visits....and now no more....so weird!!!

Today's test....the last pic Top one is 2MU and Bottom one is 3MU
 



Attached Files:







hpt7.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 8









hpt7-1.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 6









hpt7-2.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Flowerbaby

KendraNoell said:


> AF got me yesterday and my cycles are slowly getting shorter which worries me because I know a longer LP is important... 25 days this month and 26 days last month... I get my bloodwork results in about a half hour and I'm freaking nervous!

Oh sorry af got ya hun, my cycles are all over and can range from 24 days to 28 days, i think your luteal phase stays arnd same, mine is 12 days it just depends on wen u ov in the month so maybe u ov'd earlier than u thought?? Did u get a pos opk???? Goid luck wiv bloods chick xxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry the :witch: got you Kendra, fx for next cycle :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Kendra, sorry.. hugs..Pam, implantation?? :happydance: 9 AND HOPES, How are you?? I am at work so hard to catch up..waiting to ovulate anyday now..cd10 and I am cramping..Opk will tell the story...Got a donor but not feeling confident of his reliablity...We shall see... :shrug: Guppy, where are you??? :hugs: miss you!


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Ladies...

How are we all.... Haven't been on for a while it goes like that while AF is here :dohh:
Hugs to you pam, crnt wait to see a digi :happydance:
Wow 7weeks now Rach that's gone soooooo fast!!
How u nat?
Kendra?
9?
AS?
And claire :winkwink:
Not long till im gonna be poas!! :happydance::happydance: and gonna see a :)
lol iv got CD21 bloods this month, Iv asked jst so I know supsose everything else came bk okies!! :thumbup:


----------



## laura_2010

Awww glad you have gotta donor AS... :flower: FX crossed for you hun!
Not long now ay! wen do u opk with them smilies? time? x


----------



## deafgal01

Great day over here... Eager to see what happens with the training tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Laura - i have a little blueberry :happydance:

Hope af goes away soon and you can get poas!

Pam-any update?

Hope the donor works out for you asibling - fx

I'm in on my own tonight, oh out getting drunk - boo! Oh well got lots recorded and b&b :)

Hi to everyone else :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, just got home from work and my dh is ill!!! He got manflu so not in a bd'ing mood at all!!! Gutted! I start opk'ing tmor n am sure im havin the start of ewcm today!!! Omg please dnt let me ov in the next few days as he's soooo not gona be up for it!!!! Aaaaarggghhhh!!! I wana o in a weeks time! Why it ttc so stressful! Just dnt think am gona get my may bfp now! Bloody men!!!! :wacko:

Hope everyone else ok, im fed up, need hugs xxx


----------



## pambolina21

Not much to report sweetie's....here is my test today

Wet and Dried (IC) and my FRER this morning
 



Attached Files:







hpt.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 6









hpt1.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 6









frer.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## deafgal01

ya still in with a chance... Fingers still crossed for ya!


----------



## KendraNoell

Hey ladies, hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Get my ultrasound tomorrow... not looking forward to it being as that I pee every half hour as it is... having to cram my bladder with 32 ounces of water in an hour really sucks.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, hope u all ok, im still fed up.....got no sympathy for my dh today, just feel so annoyed with him!!! How dare he get sick wen we need to start to bd!! Just hoping i dnt o til fri or sat as shud be ok by then!! I will prob end up with it tho !:wacko:

Pam im sure i c sumthing in the 2nd dried pic n it luks pink to me!!! How many dpo are ya now?? Have u done anymore opk's out of curiosity??? U got any new symptoms??? Got everything crossed for ya hun xxx:hugs:

Kendra good luck wiv scan, hope all goes ok for ya xxx:hugs:

How is everyone else?????? Lotsa hugs to ya's xxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh Claire, men are so useless at times aren't they! I know my oh always seemed to be ill at the wrong times or hurt himself so i can sympathise :hugs: I'm sure he'll be fine by the end of the week though, dose him up with medicine :)

GL with your ultrasound Kenda :hugs:

god i'm soo tired today, as well as oh getting in at 1.30 drunk, then Thomas woke every hour poor thing has a fever and then fil starting at 6.50! zzzz


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhh bless ya rach, ya had a ruff night!!! Bet ya cant wait to get a cple of days off from ya fil!!!:happydance: ohh and poor thomas too!! Think there is a fluey bug goin round at min! My dh is dying today.....well he slightly sick but as far as he concerned he is 'dying' gosh get the violin out!!!! Lol! Yeah am gona get him some strong tablets, hopefully theywill knock him outfor acple days then he will be right as rain!! I darent opk as if its pos i will be gutted but i dnt think its gona be, no ov pains and no ewcm so hoping im no where near it yet!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, yeah that was the idea but now he's popping in 2mos, sigh! Thomas has only just got over his last cold but this one does seem worse as he's soo hot. I put the fan on for him and he cried his eyes out - scared him i think.poor little thing. He's sleeping now so hopefully he'll feel a bit better later.
I know blokes always suffer worse than we do, its a good job they don't have to give birth thats for sure!
Sounds like you've got a few days then hun, then fx he'll be back to himself :)

We bd' for the 1st time last night, well when oh got in so i supose you could call it morning! and it just seemed so well pointless! bad isn't it. I think i was a bit worried as well so that stops you enjoying it as much? :wacko:

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

hi girls hope you all okay......thought id come on bnb as my dh is on his xbox! he feeling much better tonight and we have even bd'd!!!! i did my first opk today and the line is a little darker than it was when i tested a few days ago so im hoping its the start of my ovulation progression lines!!! i had a go with the clearblue sticks but no smiley as yet, reckon it will be tues or wed before my smiley arrives, cant wait!!! my dh is feeling so much better he has now arranged to go out with the lads tomorrow night! so much for manflu! lol! so im off out for tea with my friends then i'll be coming home for a night in with a btl of wine, a catch up with 'one born every minute' (no doubt i'll have a little cry like i normally do when the baby arrives!:wacko:) and a catch up on bnb!! hope you will all join me!!:happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

had a horrible weekend. really dont want to talk about it. just need things to get better


----------



## KendraNoell

*hugs* 9... hope things get better...

ultrasound was weird never had one before obviously since i've never been pg... my bladder was so full she made me pee twice before she'd start it over again LOL


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay Claire! its amazing how quick men get better with the promise of a lads night out! I'll pop on as much as i can tonight :)

I always cry at that too, great programme :)

:hugs: 9 hope it gets better.

I've heard other women say that too Kendra, its like how much should you drink so its not too little and not too much?! When do you get the results?

I'm just spending the morning cleaning - nobody here - yet! Thomas is feeling better which is good. We weren't quite worried about him as his temp wouldn't come down. But he's back to himself and just managed to cake the rabbits in mud! don't ask! kids!

xx


----------



## pambolina21

Still no BFP....guess I should just accept the fact that I'm not pregnant....onto next month I guess....now just gotta wait for AF to show, whenever that might be!


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Aw Pam!


----------



## pambolina21

To All My Wonderful Ladies, My Friends.....

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/244/244248o1tsxlfc5j.gif


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hugs: Pam you will get it soon hun xx


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks Mummy...I sure hope so....:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Ladies...
Happy easter.... :hugs: Have we all been eating loads??? I havent had any:cry: iv started opk.... and lines are starting.. so im pleased :thumbup:
Hugs to you all Ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:blush: Yeah, I've been eating too much today.. :dohh: breakfast and lunch... I didn't have dinner- don't think I will. I might find a light snack though or something... :shrug: :hugs: to you Laura...


----------



## pambolina21

I had a load of food at my Mom's...lol...and trying hard not to raid my kids Easter basket's...hahahaha....

Hope you all had a great weekend....no updates for me...and no more sticks to pee on...lol....at least not until my IC's come in!!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG I've eaten sooo much today. Started w/ a brunch at a country club one of my aunts is a member at so we all went there, then went to my grandmas for some dessert and stuff, then of course all the chocolate!

Well I'm supposed to get u/s results on Thursday but I'm not going to be able to because I didn't realize I was working all day. So I have to reschedule so who knows when I can get in.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey girlies!

Exciting Laura - hope you get your + v soon :)

No not been eating loads, have gone off so many foods - esp choc! dam! My head still wants it just my belly doesn't :( Have lost 4lbs already but this happened when i was pregnant with Thomas so i'm not worried.

Got oh home today after all, he was suposed to be working but not now, yay!

How's everyone today?

:hugs: xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls hope u all okay!!! I just got what i think is an almost positive opk, i will post a pic later to see what ya think! Got ewcm this morning so thought id opk and its very dark!!! Im gona do my digi in a cple hours hope i c a smiley today!! Just got too get dh to bd now at somepoint! He stayed at his friends last night and he on way home now so hoping he up for sum :sex::sex::sex:!!! 

How is everyone else??? xxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

GL hun, hope he's up for bd'ing! Keep us posted :hugs: xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

think im ovulating girls!!! OMG!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 30mummyof1

You are indeed Claire! get bd'ing!!! Did you bd the other day as well?

:happydance:

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

yeah we bd'd sat night, dh had a ton of spermys for me as hadnt bd'd for 5 days so hopefully some still swimming around! lol!:thumbup:

my dh is completely hungover today though, he at his friends still as darent drive yet.........hope the alcohol dosent kill his spermys off!! gona bd tonight and hopefully tomorrow all being well! yaaayyyyyy!!!!:happydance:

i soooo hope to i get a May BFP! just checked my opk again and its completely darker than control line now......never seen it so dark! Will opk again this afternoon for a nosey....:thumbup:

i think i have 48 hours to bd now dont i????


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think you will ovulate in the next 24-36 hours hun, but then obviously you have the day of ov and day after to also bd :)

xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hey ladies how is everyone?? Looking good babyhopes! Yippee!!! :happydance: I have not had a pos opk yet and today is day 13 so maybe today but yesterday and day prior we used donor just to cover..If Mr. Smiley shows up this afternoon, hopefully he will be available for us again!.. :shrug::hugs:


----------



## BabyBoyle

im out :0( xx

PRAYING for May BFP :( xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

(((hugs baby boyle))))


----------



## BabyBoyle

Thanks lovey.. praying for May now. AF was 3 days late and even though i kept getting BFN i was still hopeful.. :(

I don't chart or anything, but may do this month, need advice though as dont have a CLUE!! :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

:shrug:I wish I could help..I know nothing about charting...ughh..sorry but I am sure there are tons of helpful ladies on these threads! Ask away!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well dh just got in and went strait to bed! Soooooo ive just follwed him upstairs and taken advantage of him in his sorry state!!! Hee hee:sex::sex: !! :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

yay baby hopes! Now thats how you do it! Hoping for your BFP!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

sorry af got ya babyboyle.....i dnt chart just opk, have u tried opk's?? xxx:hugs:

AS hopefully you shud get a smiley today xxx so glad u found a donor, fingers x'd for ya babe xxx:hugs:


----------



## BabyBoyle

Nope dont OPK either, havent a clue where to start or what its about or anything!!!! xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well i buy my opks online through amazon just search ovulation tests and it will bring them up....they take around 2-3 days to be delivered, i normally order 30, i also bought a clearblue digital predictor aswell on amazon, worth getting both i think.....then just follow the instructions!!! basically start poas around cd10 depending on your cycle length and wait for them to become positive or get a smiley face like the ones in my pic on last page....then you are due to ov around 24-36 hours following your positive and you get bd'ing as much as poss! much easier than charting i think and fun aswell! give them a go they defo worth a try! i got my positives this morning and i wasnt expecting to get them til at least thurs or fri so wouldnt have bd'd til then so am soooo glad i tested or i would have missed o this month! xxx


----------



## BabyBoyle

Oh gosh!! sounds like a good idea, will have a look now!! Just created a "ticker" haha, so will remind me!! That cycle was 30 days, so going by that!!

So is today CD1, first day of AF??? (confuuuuuuuuused) xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

yeah today you cd1 so you need to get your opk's ordered so they arrive this week, you will probs start testing after next weekend but i would start a little earlier as i think o can happen wen you least expect it too!! my cycles been 24 - 28 days since my m/c, so am thinking im gona have a 24 or 26 day cycle this month as i have o'd early......good luck hun!!! xxx


----------



## BabyBoyle

Ah thankyou darling!! So confusing why cant it be straight forward like the teenagers that get pregnant after a one nighter, i want that!!! GRR!! xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

ohh i know its so annoying!!! we will get there hun, sooooo hope we get our May BFP's!!!!!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

babyhopes, thanks hoping for mr. smiley!! Babyboyle, opks are a good start..you will know better when you are ovulating!!!! If you need help reading them let us know!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Go Claire! :winkwink: glad he obliged! :happydance: Fx for May bfp hun :)

GL asibling4, hope you get a + soon :hugs:

Sorry to hear that babyboyle - fx for a May bfp 

xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks 30mummy! How are you feeling?


----------



## Flowerbaby

He had no choice rach! Lol!! xx yeah how are you rach?? U still feeling sicky?? xx:hugs:

Well im havin o pains now so think im gona o tomorrow so i will be in my tww from wed!! Yaaaayyy! At last! xxx:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay, thats gone quick! Great news :)

Yeah still feel sicky most of the time, and don't feel like eating much. Just managed to get a nap in, oh gave me an hour off! lol 

Laura,Pam,9 where are ya?! x


----------



## asibling4gi04

30mummy, you are lucky to have an OH thats give you a break! Hope you get better sweetie


----------



## KendraNoell

I really want to do OPKs again this month but I can never hold my pee long enough :(


----------



## 9babiesgone

kendra, I just use the opks in the morning so when I have to really pee in the morning I had . and I dont drink anything after 6 pm the night before. and it helps.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls how are we all??? Ive stillgot a darkish opk this morn so hoping that will have disappeared by this aftnun, havnt bd again yet and doubt we will knowing my dh!!! So hoping we are covered, we bd cd9, cd11 and think i will o today cd12......hope its enuf!!! :wacko:

Where is everyone in this thread??? Pam?? Laura?? Nat?? Havent heard from them in ages!!!! Has anyone else??:cry:


----------



## deafgal01

:saywhat: Oh I've been around... Just occupied... :blush: Being lazy around the house watching movies and stuff... Just went down to a coworker's dorm and had fun chatting up a storm- plus a girl amusing us (one of my students I used to take care of)....

I'm waiting now- I think I ovulated on Saturday so waiting to see what temps say today when I sleep some to pinpoint my ovulation so more than likely I'm in the 2ww now.


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Ladies... Sorry been sooo bussy!
But got hour to catch up hehe :haha:
Woohooo Claire!!!! glad ur covered hun! :hugs: May bfp for you!!
Do you take folic acid hun? is your OH any better?

I opked cheapy last night and there gettign darker will opk at 2ish and see... last night I had loads of ewcm and still now and cramping sooo not be long... crnt wait to see a :)
:happydance:
I think it will be maybe today or 2mro :thumbup:
FX for the tww for you nat.
Hugs to pam and kendra:hugs:
and rach :hugs: 
AS hugs :hugs:
all the toher ladies :hugs::hugs: and FX x


----------



## deafgal01

I'm amused... a student was telling my coworker that I will have a baby. Even funnier she was telling the coworker that she would have a baby too (even though she's old in her 40s). :rofl:


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe nat fx! :haha:
Well iv opk-ed and its darker not pos.... but...... :dohh: I did an :) put the stick in wrong way n it didnt do it... dnt wnna waste another so il try later about 3-4ish or 2mro Im having ovulation pains.... x


----------



## asibling4gi04

hey, 40 is not old lol..arrghh..anyway, HUGS Laura, we seem to be on same cycle. I am waiting for Mr. Smiley. Hope we all get our BFPS very soon! :happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

I'm here :hugs: 

I think I'm really out though...my temp dropped big time (97.5 to 97.1)....if you look at my chart you can see alot of dramatic dips and I don't know why, it's getting frustrating...even temping is working against me....


----------



## deafgal01

That was what made us all crack up... My coworker was telling this girl that she is old and acted it out (hanging her tongue out and acting like she's all crippled) :dohh: You had to be there to get the joke. :haha:

Hope everyone's having a good day!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh Pam - hope you know one way or another soon :hugs:

xx


----------



## deafgal01

Pam you ain't out til the AF shows... It might jump back up... I've heard of charts doing that kind of thing. I haven't had a :bfp: yet from that kind of chart so I don't know... :shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

hi girls......

pam you aint out til af shows hun.....fingers x'd for ya xxx

well im cramping like crazy today....ouch....mainly my leftside so think am gona ov from my left....wish it would hurry up as it hurting me today! :cry:
have opk'd again and still + so the little eggy cant have popped out yet, hope dh's :spermy: are strong and stick around as he told me he not up for bd'ing today! nice eh! so thats all im getting girls!!!! yesterday and sat night, am a bit pissed with him today to be honest, he suppose to be wanting a bby so why isnt he bloody trying!!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Oh well will see what this month brings, ya never know! i did have a smiley and + opk yesterday so i must have been fertile and i had ewcm??? maybe he will change his mind tonight, he tired from weekend....ohhh boo hoo to him!:growlmad:

how you getting on laura??? i would try another smiley asap as i think you will get a nice smiling face!!! im gona do another around 6pm tonight, i bet its still there the way im feeling today! :dohh:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Pam I am a horrible charter or chart reader I do not get them at all but its a chart, its not your actual insides so I am hanging on to HOPE! Hugs sweetie pie! :hugs::flower:


----------



## pambolina21

thanks ya'll!!! Like I've said before, only time will tell...but I really feel out this month....and like a sucker I purchased a Gail reading...lol...


----------



## asibling4gi04

whats a gail reading and where can I get one?? :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey laura - hope you get that smiley soon hun! have you bd much?

Claire - men hey! maybe you can pursuade him tonight...:winkwink: but you are still covered, with ewcm :spermys: last around 3 days maybe a little more :)

:hugs: xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

pam i got a gail reading and she predicted me a boy to be conceived in may?? maybe i will get my bfp in may?? she then predicted another child to be conceived in october 2013 which sounds about right for when id want another lo....will see if she is right with her predictions for me? let me know how you get on with her, didnt somebody predict you would conceive in June? thats not that far away now?? xx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Gail last predicted a Jan BFP....obviously wrong...lmao....but I've had 2 different readings from other woman who said a BFP in June with a boy....so I'm praying it's true!! Would be awesome if Gail said the same thing...lol....

AS....Gail is a psychic reader....her website is....
https://www.psychic123ukreadings.net

She may have been wrong about me but she's been right with so many others...so I'm remaining hopeful...

Took my last FRER today and a BFN....which I figured....now waiting for my IC's to come in...lol...


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks for the link pam and Best of luck..I am so hopeful for you...:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hay... Well I opked- with :) but wasnt a :) lol :haha: I have lots of ewcm since my mmc havnet had this much so maybe im bk to normal now :shrug: Also lil cramping as well.... still temping but opk have got darker online says 29th Il ovulate so will BD tonight thrs fri and sat... OH has agreed so I sliped n aother day lol...:winkwink: 
U know that stick for clearblue test was ur a pos inside? I know ur not ment to go on that but did tk a peek and today was more of a line than yeserdays.... :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

good luck pam, IHope you get your :bfp: soon!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs::happydance:laura, best wishes! Catch that egg! Hugs!


----------



## pambolina21

My reading (a part of it)

Im seeing clearly a baby boy ahead for you on your path and I see this conception before June 2011,and I see all is well around his pregnancy, labour and birth and will make a welcomed edition to your family

Spirit show me a further conception here for January 2013, and Im shown this as also a boy, and again no problems show here for you and that all is healthy and well around pregnancy, labour and birth


I can't believe how fast she got back to me!!!! But she predicts BEFORE June..WOOHOOO!! And this is the first time I've had any reading predict an additional conception cause I have plans to tie my tubes...but lately I have been reconsidering that....so maybe I will have another in 2013!!!!! 

I'm excited...LMAO!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Pam awesome news! How much in US dollars does she charge??:shrug:


----------



## pambolina21

It's around $12 dollars....and that's just for a Pregnancy Outlook Reading...she's got a bunch of other's you can buy though....


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks pam... :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

laura_2010 said:


> Hay... Well I opked- with :) but wasnt a :) lol :haha: I have lots of ewcm since my mmc havnet had this much so maybe im bk to normal now :shrug: Also lil cramping as well.... still temping but opk have got darker online says 29th Il ovulate so will BD tonight thrs fri and sat... OH has agreed so I sliped n aother day lol...:winkwink:
> U know that stick for clearblue test was ur a pos inside? I know ur not ment to go on that but did tk a peek and today was more of a line than yeserdays.... :hugs:

Hi hun yes i think the lines can relate to ov, my lines were the same dark blue colour wen i got my smiley yesterday....they got darker n darker over sat then sun...i just tested n it still smiley but first line a bit lighter so think my surge is nearly over....come on little eggy!!!:happydance: sooo wish my dh was as good as yours....i spse if i bd sat n ystrdy then o later today or in morn im covered, am just so peed off with him for not even giving it another go today! Just hope its enuf but i doubt it :cry:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh pam thats great news, wow cant believe june was mentioned again! It must be your month hun, not too long to go now!!! Yaaay xxxx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

babyhopes, ny luck with hubby??:shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Nope hun nothing, he bein a miserable old fart! Im not even bothering with him, ive lost interest now!!! Think my surge is almost over so hope the spermys still there to catch that eggy if not then onto nxt cycle!! I cant make him bd and just think well if it dosent happen this month then it wasnt meant to be......only time will tell!! 14 days to go and counting!!!:winkwink:

Hows you honey, any news on the smiley front?? Lotsa hugs to you :hugs: xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

aw hopes well i think you got it covered anyway..I am going to test around an hour from now..Will let you know!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs::hugs: claire dnt orry id be happy bding like you have! rach only bd-ed 2 times!! i think lol... dnt worry..:thumbup:
Im thinking maybe bfp this month as ewcm is here last months it hasnt really been alot and not here yet... but its ere!!!:shrug:
FX AS :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes Claire, Laura's right - well really only once i say as 1 was 5 days before ov! 

FX for everyone in May :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

9babiesgone said:


> kendra, I just use the opks in the morning so when I have to really pee in the morning I had . and I dont drink anything after 6 pm the night before. and it helps.

I thought you weren't really supposed to use them with FMU? But you seem to be getting BFPs so maybe I should try it...



pambolina21 said:


> My reading (a part of it)
> 
> Im seeing clearly a baby boy ahead for you on your path and I see this conception before June 2011,and I see all is well around his pregnancy, labour and birth and will make a welcomed edition to your family
> 
> Spirit show me a further conception here for January 2013, and Im shown this as also a boy, and again no problems show here for you and that all is healthy and well around pregnancy, labour and birth
> 
> 
> I can't believe how fast she got back to me!!!! But she predicts BEFORE June..WOOHOOO!! And this is the first time I've had any reading predict an additional conception cause I have plans to tie my tubes...but lately I have been reconsidering that....so maybe I will have another in 2013!!!!!
> 
> I'm excited...LMAO!

I'd totally do it but I don't need another thing getting my hopes up :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

help ladies but look and read on only if you are open minded and not easily grossed out,, I have not reached a smiley on opk but took cheaper test and line is getting A LITTLE BIT darker but at cd8 I had a great dark line on cheap opk..usually i ov on day 13 or 14..could i have o'd early and implanted already> not feeling my usual o cramps either,,and tonight i had a pad on after inseminatiion,,,look what was on it when I went to the bathroom..much to my surprise??? 

help??


----------



## 9babiesgone

KendraNoell said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> kendra, I just use the opks in the morning so when I have to really pee in the morning I had . and I dont drink anything after 6 pm the night before. and it helps.
> 
> I thought you weren't really supposed to use them with FMU? But you seem to be getting BFPs so maybe I should try it...
> 
> 
> 
> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> My reading (a part of it)
> 
> Im seeing clearly a baby boy ahead for you on your path and I see this conception before June 2011,and I see all is well around his pregnancy, labour and birth and will make a welcomed edition to your family
> 
> Spirit show me a further conception here for January 2013, and Im shown this as also a boy, and again no problems show here for you and that all is healthy and well around pregnancy, labour and birth
> 
> 
> I can't believe how fast she got back to me!!!! But she predicts BEFORE June..WOOHOOO!! And this is the first time I've had any reading predict an additional conception cause I have plans to tie my tubes...but lately I have been reconsidering that....so maybe I will have another in 2013!!!!!
> 
> I'm excited...LMAO!Click to expand...
> 
> I'd totally do it but I don't need another thing getting my hopes up :(Click to expand...

no on the box it says you can take it any time of the day, just dont drink a lot of fluid before, or it will dilute it and wont get accurate results.
so yeah you can test in the morning. I did!


----------



## pambolina21

AS....not sure what to make of that sweetie.....sorry I can't be much help!


----------



## KendraNoell

Could it be implantation already asib?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well negative opk's for me this morning so i have defo o'd!!! Yaaaaaayyy! Now the tww begins.....just hope im covered but have dun what am suppose too, bd'd 3 days and 1 day bfore o just havnt on o day or today so we shall see!!!! My goodness was i sore yesterday my tummy hurt so bad, i swear my o pains are getting worse!!!:cry:

Feel great today!!!! Gona do a bit of gardening as its looking like a lovely day!!

How is everyone??? Laura any news??? 9 any symptoms?? Pam any change af or bfp yet??? Rach any bump?? Nat any news?? Kendra how ya feeling today?? Babyboyle did u order opk's??? Hugs n loves to y'all xxxx:hugs: hope i didnt forget anyone if i did lotsa hugs to you too:hugs:

AS- that cud be implantation bleed??? I o'd 3 days early this month so it is possible to o early....its your luteal phase that stays same so u cud have a short cycle, i think im looking at a 24/25 day cyclenow due to my early o, maybe i will change my ticker to 1dpo??? Ohhh good luck honey, ya never know!!!!!!!!!! Got everything crossedfor ya xxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

I think I did ovulate... FF didn't confirm or show any crosshairs. According to the chart- it could be between 15 cd and 18 cd when I ovulated. I didn't take my temp on 16 cd due to not going to sleep at all that day. I guess I'm about 4 dpo now... :shrug: Bring on the 2ww... Please let this be the cycle for all of us ladies... :dust: I want us to get our :bfp:s and move on to first tri together as bump buddies.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Woo hoo Claire, i'm so excited for you hun. You have got a good chance hun and i have my fx for you :happydance: Yes update your ticker to 1dpo! :)

I think i do have a bit of a bump you know, my stomach wasn't exactly flat before this baby after having Thomas but it does seem a bit more prominant! hehe

ooo not long to wait then deafgal before you can test :)

any more updates? xx


----------



## deafgal01

not long? 10 days isn't that long? :dohh: actually it might be an extra week if I wait long enough to see if my period's late. I don't know what to think. :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I was thinking you could get your bfp at 9 or 10dpo then it isn't too long! Positive thinking :)


----------



## deafgal01

Nah... I ain't testing early... You can't talk me into that! :rofl:


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:Thanks ladies for looking..Idk what to make of it..nothing on tissue when wiping and no ovulation pains this month at all..just a twinge here and there...I am so frustrated..this never happened to me before..I always get a pos opk on day 12 or 13..hmfff....well I guess I am ??? dpo?? or I am not quite at an o point yet? LOL..This is wacky...Glad to see everyones updates hugs to all... :hugs: hopes, yippee let the 2ww begin for you!


----------



## pambolina21

YAY for Oing Baby and DG!!! FX you caught that egg!!!

My ic's came in and I was hoping they would be the solid pink handled ones but instead I got the same ones from before....so here is my test from this morning....(FYI I'm starting to doubt the validity of these tests)
 



Attached Files:







hpt.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Flowerbaby

Sounds like you cud be a good few dpo too me hun, when did u say u got your darkest opk?? Can u post a pic of it?? You cud have had a short surge during the night and missed gettin you smiley or + opk it is possible hun!! Ohhhh how exciting! How you feeling in yourself? xx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

pambolina21 said:


> YAY for Oing Baby and DG!!! FX you caught that egg!!!
> 
> My ic's came in and I was hoping they would be the solid pink handled ones but instead I got the same ones from before....so here is my test from this morning....(FYI I'm starting to doubt the validity of these tests)

Pam im lukin on my iphone and am sure i can see a shadow of a 2nd line in that pic, I would try n get hold of sum diff tests, those tests seem to have lines each time u do them tho so must be frustrating!!! Post another pic once its dry, good luck hun, when do u think af is due?? xxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

oddly enough my dark opk was cd8 and nothing after that?!?! I NEVER ovulate that early. I did not start inseminations until day 11 so if I o'd that early, im probably out of the gamr. IDK..But I also got a pos OPK the day before AF came so I am really confused. I did not get a smiley or any dark lines on the digital though...hmmm..I have pic of day 8 opk at home and I am at work right now...so..maybe later?? How are you doing hun?? :shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yeah post it but IDK hun, maybe this month you wont o??? I do think we have the odd month where we dont, i dnt think i did last month as never got a pos opk, but who knows.....maybe u just gona o late, keep testing!! :thumbup: im fine thanks hun, in the garden enjoying the good old british springtime!!!:flower:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks hopes. I will post the cd8 opk later when I am home. You hav such a positive energy about you..Somehow, your presence on these threads soothes this process for me! Thanks for being you!! :flower::hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh you are so sweet and am lovin your support aswell, thanks hun.:hugs:

Soooooo want is all to get our May BFP's!!!!! Babydust to us all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pambolina21

So do I Babyhopes!!


----------



## pambolina21

2mu
 



Attached Files:







hpt4.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hoep you are knocked up pam!!!  when was your period due??

I am just waiting. I decided not to wait those extra 3 days past the 2 ww, bc I just can not wiat longer than 2 weeks, almost there, 5 days to go!!!


----------



## pambolina21

I don't know when my period is due sweetie....I'm never regular and March 29th was my first natural period since having my daughter in 2009....so who knows!!! Based on a 28 day cycle I am technically late by a few days....

I took another one with 3MU and I'm not seeing anything....so I am hoping that means this mornings FMU and 2MU aren't evaps!!!! FX!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

NO SMILEY..NO DARK LINES..Tested today day 15, supposed to be ovulation day and no smiley, no darker lines, nothing..wth?? FRUSTRATED..Im calling it a BFN for me already..even with 4 consecutive inseminations... :growlmad::cry::shrug:


----------



## pambolina21

awww...I'm sorry sweetie....just keep testing cause you never know when you'll Ov!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

i will... I RAN OUT OF SMILEY opks so cheapies it is!!!!!!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## pambolina21

well cheapies are still good...if you question whether it's dark or not just post it here...I'll help you out!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

aw thanks pam..mind if i post my cd8 opk? was the closest to dark I got all month!:shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi AS yes please post any opk's you do for our analysis!!! Make sure you defo post the cd8 one.....id be testing around 3 or 4 times a day now if i was you as it could happen at anytime...dont get disheartened coz it cud be happening in next cple days hunny, it cud just be a few days late xxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all...
FX for you AS :hugs: Im still waiting for a pos opk.... it's getting there I ave ewcm so its near and started cramping this afternoons was alot darker so think pos will be 2mro or 29th.... :thumbup: gonna BD tonight....


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi laura!!!!!!:winkwink:

Have been missing ya!!! ohh yes sounds like you will ov pretty soon, have u been using the digi, how are your lines looking on that?? i got a negative this morning and the 2nd line was barely visible...good luck babes and get bd'ing!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Missed you as well :hugs: Did a digi this morn but no :) sowill do another 2mro there getting darker as well on the didgi as well so FX it will be 2mro then 29th... :winkwink: x


----------



## 9babiesgone

asibling4gi04 said:


> NO SMILEY..NO DARK LINES..Tested today day 15, supposed to be ovulation day and no smiley, no darker lines, nothing..wth?? FRUSTRATED..Im calling it a BFN for me already..even with 4 consecutive inseminations... :growlmad::cry::shrug:

I really think you ovulated early. bc you did say you got a darker two lines on that one day, very early in your cycle. YOu could have ovulated earlier than you thought. dont give up sweetie. I Know it is hard!!! :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Stark white OPK this morning, wondering if they don't even work because I've never gotten a dark obvious line on them :( According to my trackers on my phone I am approaching the fertile period somewhere between tomorrow and Saturday. So I'm just going to be consistent and BD every other day and see if that makes it happen :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, how are we all today?? Well im fine n dandy, had a little bit of post ov cramping last night so managed to get dh to bd incase that little eggy was still fertile!!! So think we defo covered, just hope we caught it !!!:thumbup:

Kendra, my opk's dont start to darken until around cd9 so wudnt worry bout them just yet.....keep testing tho! Bd as much as poss! Yaaaayyyy! Good luck hun xxx:hugs:

AS any news yet hun???? Anymore opk'ing or maybe pg symptoms??? Hope you okay hun xxx:hugs:

How is everyone else?? Xxx

Anybody watching the royal wedding tomorrow?? I cant wait to see Kate's dress, ohhhh i do love a nice wedding :flower:


----------



## deafgal01

I will see if I can watch the wedding. I might be too tired but we'll see- maybe I will nap in the morning and then wake up to see the wedding at 11. Or I'll just nap in the afternoon after I've seen the wedding. :shrug: We will see what happens. :thumbup: I want to see Kate's dress. I think it's fascinating that she's going to ride in a car to the wedding and then ride with William in the coach after. Pretty cool traditions England has for the royal family weddings.


----------



## laura_2010

Hi...
Well used my last :) this morn n still nope.... :growlmad: But did opk now and its darker than yesterday so id say by 2-3ish it will be pos!! shudnt have used all them :).... lol :dohh: ooops! But BD-ed last night :winkwink: and plan to tonight and 2mro.... so only got cheapy's left.... still got ewcm and cramping so shudnt been long down and also had a temp dip this morn... so after ovualtion it should rise....
To behonest im not fussed with this royal wedding stuff lol :blush: but wud like to see her dress lol. x


----------



## asibling4gi04

hey ladies...well no smiley, no pos opk..going to try to post the one dark day I had..it was day 10 that i got it not 8 so my question is, if my darkest test w as not even really dark but was on day 10, I did not inseminate until day11-14, do i still have a chance?? Im so confused..I usually o on 13 or 14th day..what the hecK?:shrug:


----------



## riggins1017

Hey ladies I want to join you all. You can look at my tickers for my background. So I have a small dilema and need some advice. So today I am 10-11 DPO and I have a short LP so :witch: should have showed anytime from 4/25-4/30. I tested last night (9dpo) b/c I havent been feeling well so EXHAUSTED, backache, moody, urianting ALOT, and feels like I'm getting a UTI and of course test came back :bfn: surprise surprise. My question in am I out? or could it be too early for the test to show anything? ANY advice would be great. Thanks!


----------



## asibling4gi04

hi everyone.okay so I have posted below, pics of opk frm day 8 and day 10..after day 10 i used digital and got no smiley or dark lines?? Do you ladies think I o'd on day 10 by looking..?/ So confused..I never O'd before day 13 in my life..if i did peak at cd10, i did not start inseminating until day 11-13, does that mean i missed it and im out??


----------



## Flowerbaby

riggins1017 said:


> Hey ladies I want to join you all. You can look at my tickers for my background. So I have a small dilema and need some advice. So today I am 10-11 DPO and I have a short LP so :witch: should have showed anytime from 4/25-4/30. I tested last night (9dpo) b/c I havent been feeling well so EXHAUSTED, backache, moody, urianting ALOT, and feels like I'm getting a UTI and of course test came back :bfn: surprise surprise. My question in am I out? or could it be too early for the test to show anything? ANY advice would be great. Thanks!

hi honey and welcome!!! Are you sure you ov'd when you did??? have you opk'd?? maybe you ov'd later? i dont think you are out just yet as some ppl dont get positives until way after they have missed af, your symptoms are sounding positive for pg....maybe try and test this evening again as positives can happen later in the day, it also could well be too early to test!! good luck and keep us posted xxx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

asibling4gi04 said:


> hi everyone.okay so I have posted below, pics of opk frm day 8 and day 10..after day 10 i used digital and got no smiley or dark lines?? Do you ladies think I o'd on day 10 by looking..?/ So confused..I never O'd before day 13 in my life..if i did peak at cd10, i did not start inseminating until day 11-13, does that mean i missed it and im out??
> 
> View attachment 198226

hey hun, that cd10 opk is looking quite dark, you cud have o'd during the evening whilst you slept which would make it a negative cd11???? you can defo have a short surge, so you cud still have had a fertile eggy on cd11 as i think its sticks around for 12-36 hours after o???? ohhhh i hope so honey...xxx how are you feeling today??? if you o'd earlier then your cycle will be shorter as your luteal phase stays the same, you may have a 24 or 26 day cycle this month!!!! got everything crossed for ya xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

laura_2010 said:


> Hi...
> Well used my last :) this morn n still nope.... :growlmad: But did opk now and its darker than yesterday so id say by 2-3ish it will be pos!! shudnt have used all them :).... lol :dohh: ooops! But BD-ed last night :winkwink: and plan to tonight and 2mro.... so only got cheapy's left.... still got ewcm and cramping so shudnt been long down and also had a temp dip this morn... so after ovualtion it should rise....
> To behonest im not fussed with this royal wedding stuff lol :blush: but wud like to see her dress lol. x

hi laura just looked at your chart and is looking promising for o either today or tomorrow as you have temp drop, should go back up maybe sat?? good luck and keep bd'ing xxx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks hopes but I am doubting this month for me as if this is the case, I only got one time in on the 11th day,,the rest of the inseminations were a waste then I imagine..Ugh..Feel achey think its the flu or my iron. My legs hurt and I threw up this morning..Too early for any pg signs so I am ruling that out..lol..How are you?? :shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

hey honey, well i think you will be 6 or 7dpo today maybe?? so you could start feeling the odd symptom here n there!!! it only takes that one time to catch the eggy and that could have been done on cd11!!!! im sooooo excited as i have a feeling you may have just caught it! :thumbup:xxxx im fine today thanks hun, had a bit of cramping last night but thats usual for me after o, opk'd again this morning and no line so o is defo over.....so we will just have to wait and see....i just dunno what to think this month as we have bd'd wen we should, even got a sesh in last night whilst i was cramping just incase! But who knows....only time will tell!!:shrug: Am trying to stay relaxed this tww and not think about it too much like i normally do, 10 days to go and counting! lol!:winkwink:


----------



## asibling4gi04

babyhopes thanks I hope you are right.Maybe I am about 4-5dpo? ughh hard to say! It sounds like you covered it..I have everything crossed for you! Glad you are cleared on the opks so you know its the official 2ww! :happydance::flower: hugs babes..:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so sorry. I have been up all night, and now so freakin tired. I am getting worse. I think it might be worse than a cold. so I am sorry I havent been responding to all the posts. it is hard to catch up.


----------



## asibling4gi04

((((((((((((((((((9babies)))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## pambolina21

Good luck AS...cause that CD10 looks very dark! And woman are known to get pregnant when they only have sex the day after O...so it IS possible sweetie..hang in there!!!

I took another test this morning...got another faint line....in the pic are all my tests so far, the bottom one is from this morning....
 



Attached Files:







hpt5.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## 9babiesgone

they are getting darker pam!!! I can really see them now!!! yay!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks Pam! I am hoping so...Those tests are looking +++ I can hardly contain my excitement for you sweetie pie! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

hey pam i can see lines in all your pics.......hope its the start of your BFP!!! got everything crossed for ya honey!:hugs:

Hi 9, ohhhhh im sorry you not feeling to good, do you think you maybe pg?? have you caved and tested yet?? cant wait for you to get a BFP!!! :hugs:


ugh, my dh wants us to go out tonight and i really cant be bothered, just wana have a chilled one and i really dont wana drink.....but i will have to make an effort!!! :dohh:


----------



## asibling4gi04

I know how you feel hopes..my oh is not happy unless we are doing something..Whats wrong with cuddles, tv, and chasing my 6 year old around the house cleaning up after her..lol...It doesnt get much better than that in my eyes!


----------



## Flowerbaby

ohh i know, my dh is 5 years younger than me and wants to play out still, i just wana stay home and make babies, play with my dog and cuddle in front of the tv now! ive done my partying! We suppose to be going to a launch party for a new trendy hairdressers opening in our town, champagne and canapes kinda night...blah blah blah!!! Bored already!!! LOL :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

oh hopes, that sounds like a lovely time though I am going to be on the couch watching american idol in my sweats and tee...lol..I am going to be a couch potato tonight..oh yea!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

oh AS that sounds like a fab plan!!! well i suppose i better go and choose an outfit to wear.....so will sign off and speak to you all later if not then tomorrow, catch up soon gorgeous ladies xxxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

thanks ya'll...I hope it means something good and not stupid evaps!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

XXX Have fun sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

those are some COLORFUL EVAPS Pam! lol ..REALITY TELLS ME, something is in that oven!! :haha::happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

babyhopes2011 said:


> hey pam i can see lines in all your pics.......hope its the start of your BFP!!! got everything crossed for ya honey!:hugs:
> 
> Hi 9, ohhhhh im sorry you not feeling to good, do you think you maybe pg?? have you caved and tested yet?? cant wait for you to get a BFP!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> ugh, my dh wants us to go out tonight and i really cant be bothered, just wana have a chilled one and i really dont wana drink.....but i will have to make an effort!!! :dohh:

NOpe, wont test this early. I hope and pray I get one.
I hate when they want to go out and we dont. LOL. the thing I am the opposite I am stuck in the house all week and really want to get out and he is so tired, he doesnt want to go anywhere.


----------



## riggins1017

babyhopes2011 said:


> riggins1017 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I want to join you all. You can look at my tickers for my background. So I have a small dilema and need some advice. So today I am 10-11 DPO and I have a short LP so :witch: should have showed anytime from 4/25-4/30. I tested last night (9dpo) b/c I havent been feeling well so EXHAUSTED, backache, moody, urianting ALOT, and feels like I'm getting a UTI and of course test came back :bfn: surprise surprise. My question in am I out? or could it be too early for the test to show anything? ANY advice would be great. Thanks!
> 
> hi honey and welcome!!! Are you sure you ov'd when you did??? have you opk'd?? maybe you ov'd later? i dont think you are out just yet as some ppl dont get positives until way after they have missed af, your symptoms are sounding positive for pg....maybe try and test this evening again as positives can happen later in the day, it also could well be too early to test!! good luck and keep us posted xxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you for the warm welcome. I guess I could have Ov'd later than that but I am usually like clockwork with that. I guess I will just wait it out a few more days.


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Riggins... yeh try again n couple of days hun FX :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

so dang emotional today. I have cried at least 4 times today. everything is making me upset.


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm not gonna lie. I can't see the lines in the tests Pam but that doesn't mean anything if everyone else can I just have bad line eye LOL

Well got my u/s results back and everything is good. So I'm feeling good that the reason we haven't had a little bean yet is because it isn't meant to be. I'm just trying to relax this month.


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Ladies...
I can see lines pam.... crnt wait for them to darken for you :hugs: How you feeling??
9 Hugs to you and hpe you feel better today :hugs: and you get you BFP!!
U okies AS? and Kendra?
I got pos opk this morn after sooooo long testing lol :haha: so Betta BD again... x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hey Laura thanks for asking about me and congrats on the pos opks..I am okay..in the 2ww but not sure about the dpo this month.. for the first time in my life, I think I o'd before the 12th day! I did get it in on days 11-14 so I am hoping we caught it somewhere..I am having mild cramps but that could be anything..So, in the 2ww with no clue of the dpo...thats where I stand..hugs and best wishes for your bfp!! :shrug::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi,

Just checking in whilst watching the royal wedding, into it more than i thought i would be! :) She looks stunning.

Hope all ok today, congrats Laura - nearly start of 2ww-woo hoo :)

Claire- sounds like you got it covered this month hun, got a really good feeling. :hugs:

Pam - Sorry i have to be honest too, i can't see anything on my computer hun but doesn't matter if you can. Hope they get darker for you, i really do :hugs:

AS- sorry its so confusing for you this month- hope you caught that eggy :)

Hi to everyone else :)

:hugs: xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi 30! How ya feeling?? Love the new avatar pic!! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi ya,

Thanks, cute isn't it! :haha:

I'm good thanks, feeling pretty normal last couple of days and not sicky - yay! 

xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Yes 30 so glad to hear..You stay around a little more please and spread some of that preggo dust on us okay? May testers need you!! :flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Of course! - sending you all lots and lots of :dust:

There ARE going to be :bfp:'s in May i know it! :happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 THANK YOU! I hope you are right for all of us!


----------



## pambolina21

Had another line this morning...appears to be a bit darker too!! And I did my saliva test and I have nice big ferns!!!
 



Attached Files:







fullfern.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5









hpt6.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## riggins1017

what in the world is a saliva test?


----------



## asibling4gi04

i d k riggs..apparently, a fern pattern means preggo or ovulating,,, :shrug:


----------



## 9babiesgone

yay pam!!!

hi 30 how are you doing??

as nice to see you this morning!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

are you still sick 9?


----------



## 9babiesgone

yep but now I am mostly nauseous!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm good thanks 9 very pleased to get to 8wks, next target 10 :) sounds like you may be preggo?! :winkwink: not long now till you test! :happydance:

xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks. I am trying not to get too many of my hopes up. but it does sound good. 

glad to hear you are doing well!!!

I hope I can join you soon!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

thats a good symptom 9! :flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I hope you can too 9 :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks 30 and as!! I am excited. but so nervous!!! LOL


----------



## pambolina21

Saliva testing is used to determine ovulation by seeing a "ferning" pattern under a microscope.....but a ferning patter after ovulation can also be a sign of pregnancy, or so I've read....Seeing as I have PCOS I used the saliva testing along with the CBFM and OPK's to better my chances....since I have hormonal imbalances due to the PCOS...but according to my recent blood work all my hormone levels have now normalized!! :happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

im truly hoping for you pammmm!


----------



## asibling4gi04

we all get nervous when it comes to a beanie miracle..hang in there 9!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls ohhhh noooo ive bn naughty and bn to pub wiv dh n had a few beers! Ooooooops!!!! Please dont hate me!!! I just thought well im only 2 or 3 dpo so surely it cant hurt!!! Not havin anymore now! Lol! Just so fed up of puttin my life on hold durin tww and then gettin BFN's .......ohhh dear! :wacko:

Pam u cud defo be pg, keep testin hun!! Xx

As love the new pic, u r so pretty! xx

9, u defo sound preggers, not long til testing!! xx

Laura, yaaaaay for a pos opk! xxx

Rach, glad u ok hun cant wait to be to join ya wiv a bfp!!xxx

Hello n hugs to everyone else!!! xxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

aw hopes thanks and glad you had fun! Not as pretty as you!! :flower: Beer is not all that much of a sin at this stage..hec I had some wed night!!!! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks AS you have made me feel less guilty about havin a few. I do have a feeling im not pg this month AGAIN, so am not gona beat myself up about it and yeaaahhh im havin fun!!! :happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

cheers to a guilt free beer!!! :flower::thumbup: and stop thinking negative..think positive, pee positive!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh don't worry Claire, at this stage not going to hurt hun :hugs: i mean with Thomas as he wasn't planned i had about 3 BIG nights out before i knew i was pregnant and he is fine :)
I've got a good feeling for you hun, even if you don't! :happydance:
xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls ohhhh noooo ive bn naughty and bn to pub wiv dh n had a few beers! Ooooooops!!!! Please dont hate me!!! I just thought well im only 2 or 3 dpo so surely it cant hurt!!! Not havin anymore now! Lol! Just so fed up of puttin my life on hold durin tww and then gettin BFN's .......ohhh dear! :wacko:
> 
> Pam u cud defo be pg, keep testin hun!! Xx
> 
> As love the new pic, u r so pretty! xx
> 
> 9, u defo sound preggers, not long til testing!! xx
> 
> Laura, yaaaaay for a pos opk! xxx
> 
> Rach, glad u ok hun cant wait to be to join ya wiv a bfp!!xxx
> 
> Hello n hugs to everyone else!!! xxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:




asibling4gi04 said:


> we all get nervous when it comes to a beanie miracle..hang in there 9!

thanks!!! I hope I am!! it would make my oh so freakin happy and me of course !!! :flower:


----------



## laura_2010

Awww dnt worry claire.... I was thinking of having a few but crnt be bothered pooooped :haha: But still planning to BD tongiht last time... and Angel is sleeping at my mum's sooo Nice night in :winkwink:
Luvin the new piccy AS.....:winkwink: FX 9 as well.... and pam lol 
Hows u nat??? x
and Pam? :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks laura!!! :hugs: can not wait till you are in the 2ww wait !!!


----------



## pambolina21

I'm doin alright sweetie....I've been getting alot of heartburn lately...it's driving me nuts!!!! Been a little crampy off and on but nothing to bad...and peeing alot too...I sure hope it all adds up to a little beanie! LOL!!!

My biggest concern is that I am getting faint lines on IC's but my Answer test this morning was negative...so I dunno :shrug:


----------



## 9babiesgone

yikes pam !! I hope you get some straightforward answers soon!!! :dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Okay ladies so i thought i ovulated early but was very crampy all day..got home and much to my surprise i took an ovulation test just for the heck of it and take a look>> start of an opk or is this a def pos opk?? We had our donor over tonight just in case but i feel like we wasred time as we didnt inseninate since tuesday and now today>>should i keep going?? Look at test please and thanks!!!!


----------



## pambolina21

I don't think it is...hard to tell though cause the Control line looks so red but the Test line looks more purple....


----------



## KendraNoell

asib I answered you in the other thread.


----------



## Flowerbaby

hi girls hope you are all well.........ohhhhhh i feel rough today.....why did i enjoy myself so much last night and ended up having a few more beers than i should have!!!!:wacko: Feel sick to my stomach today.....ughhhh!!!:dohh:
Going out for dinner with dh tonight aswell, dnt think i can face it!!:dohh: 

AS your opk is looking good, im sure you are gona get a positive possibly today??? get inseminating honey!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Pam im sorry you got a bfn on answer test....hope it becomes a bfp for you... have you tested anymore??? what is the sensitivity of the ic's you have been using?? good luck honey xxx:hugs:

How is everyone else??? are we all having a nice weekend?? hope so....lotsa love n hugs xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Girls,

Lovely day here today, so warm:)

Poor you Claire - i'm like you if i'm feeling worse for wear i never feel like going out again. Maybe you could convince dh to have a take-away?

As-that does look like its going to go + hun, GL :hugs:

Laura - are you in your 2ww now?

xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Rach,
Yeh Into the tww I think I ovulated today as Pos was yesterday and Had bad cramping today!
But gotta lil cold now :cry:
Jst chillin listning to music arrrrrrrrr relaxing lol..... Wot's every1 else up 2? ANy of you have facebook? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Laura!

Yay, so exciting! got everything crossed for you :hugs:

Got my scan date through today girls, 31st May :happydance:


----------



## laura_2010

Awwww Not long we want picccccys!!! :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm not sure when I'm ovulating, haven't gotten a positive OPK yet but both of my trackers say its coming. Waiting patiently... haha


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girlies, welcome to the tww laura! Yaaaayyyy!!! :hugs:

Oh girls i just feel out already...im not feeling it again this month!!! Im only 3dpo but im just not confident we have caught that eggy....ive read somewhere that alcohol can lower sperm count so wen me n dh bd'd monday i bet there were hardly any spermys there after the sesh he had been on!!! I laid down for 10 mins after then when i stood up it all came running back out!!! Aaaarghh!!! Feelin a bit low tnite.....need hugs xxxxx

Cant wait to c ya scan pics rach, how exciting!!!! Lotsa hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Kendra Hnag in there hun... :thumbup: I was ment to get my pos 28th... but I got it 29th so a day later.... How's the opk's looking? Mine went frm not very dark to very dark... The darkest iv had since my mmc... Have u BD-ed Incase? x


----------



## pambolina21

I feel so sad right now...my parents dog...my childhood dog...passed away today....I'm gonna miss him so much! :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Rest In Peace Odie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I did way too much and have a serious lupus flare!! : (

how is everyone, I hope you are all well.


----------



## pambolina21

Sorry to hear that 9...hope it settles down soon!

Doing alright here....just upset about Odie dying today....


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so sorry about your loss. I didnt read that post!!! : (


----------



## pambolina21

He was 17 years old....he actually adopted us years ago when he was a puppy...his original owners were so mean to him....and he never did anything to deserve that....if you can imagine the most sweetest natured dog...that was our Odie....never, ever hurt anyone or even tried too....but cancer took him.....I'm just glad he's not hurting anymore....and he's up there with our other dog...running in a field and chasing birds...lol...


----------



## deafgal01

RIP Odie! You were the best dog that ever lived! I'm sorry for your loss, Pam but you're right- at least he's not suffering anymore and he's running free in Heaven having lots of fun.


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks DG....I hope I can get a picture soon....he looked like a miniture lab....blonde and beautiful...his name came from the cartoon character Owdie on Garfield...cause when his tongue would hang out it was long...lol....I'm currently searching online for a memorial marker to give to my parents...he was like their son...and I want to give them something special for both the dogs....


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh hugs Pam x

Claire- your still in hun, when me and oh conceived Thomas we were both drinking heavily so there's proof you can still get preggo :) and they say any that do fall out wouldn't have made it anyway - so think all the good ones would have started their journey to your eggy before you stood up :) sending you big :hugs:

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhhh pam my thoughts are with you.......ive lost dogs in the past and its the worst feeling ever, so very sad, sending you lots of hugs and loves xx:hugs:

Thanks for the kind words Rach, just still dont feel it this month.....im feeling nothing and the past 2 times ive been pg ive had sore bbs from ov and cramping and nothing again this month!!!! Was sure we may have caught it but its not looking likely.....im just gona accept it and move on to a June BFP. That reading i got from Gail says that i will conceive in May so maybe i will be lucky! lol! However i do take these readings with a pinch of salt! :wacko: im okay though, gona do the smileys again next month and try and dtd the day of my ov pains this time and see if it helps, am annoyed that my dh didnt wana bd that day, but we bd'd the day before and after so i cant complain.....anyway im looking forward to a nice day today, off to take our doggy to beach and have a nice relaxing day! Weather is lovely here again! yaaaaayyyyyy!!!!:hugs:

How is everyone else???? hope you all well xxxx

9 - not long til testing are you still gona test tomorrow???? Good luck babe got everything crossed for you xxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ahh Claire, yes go and enjoy yourself at the beach hun- take your mind off it all. :) I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

We're off to christening bit later, looking like a nice day. Just hope Thomas behaves - i know he will find it boring in the church though.

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohh bless him, christenings seem to last ages in churches aswell dont they!! have a nice time Rach and will speak to you later xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks ladies...I appreciate it....

Nothing new to report...faint on IC....nothing on Answer test....I'm not ready to count myself out yet...just getting tired of disappointing news...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thomas was a good boy, well in the church anyway! at the reception he was a bit of a monkey but hey he's a toddler so can't expect much more!

Looking forward to the end of the week, our new lounge-diner should finally be ready! yay! Then me and oh plan to have a film weekend - can't wait!


----------



## asibling4gi04

yay for a positive OPK finally!! I NEVER ovulated this late in a cycle but after 19 days take a look and let me know what you ladies think?? very crampy today too like af cramps...so we covered days 11-14, day 17 snd today, day 19 and i used preseed twice..fxd..see test,,,,
 



Attached Files:







posopkk.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## asibling4gi04

ladies since i had af on april 14 and did not ovulate until today, my next af was due may 10 but now i am entering the 2ww after today so when can i test anb when should i expect af due??:shrug:


----------



## pambolina21

Yay for ovulation!!! Good luck hun!


----------



## 9babiesgone

only one more day!!!! woooohoo!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Asib- I don't know about that one. I would think if you had a BFP it could show up later than what you normally test at since you ovulated later. I would still test the day AF is supposed to show though.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck 9 - can't wait for you to test!

As-looks pretty + to me! woo hoo. Are you about 4 or 5 days late ov'? if so your af due date will be the same amount of days late

Hey Claire, Laura and Pam! How are you today? any new signs?

Feeling pretty rubbish today, finally got Thomas's cold- think my body has been fighting it off for the last week and now its got me. Hope Thomas is a good boy today and i can mostly rest.

xx


----------



## deafgal01

:hi:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi dg,

How are you hun? 8dpo woo hoo! any signs?

xx


----------



## deafgal01

Well- the usual same signs I see every pms every cycle... cramps, gassy, fatigue, moody, nausea, runny nose from sinus allergies... :shrug: no sore boobies.


----------



## 30mummyof1

well fx anyway dg :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 mummy. kendra, and 9, thanks for your help! 30 yes I am 4-5 days late ovulating and about 1 dpo now officially. When af was initally due to arrive in 8 days, when would i expect her and when is the best time to test?? so confused..Hope you are feeling better 9 and 30! Hugs!:hugs::shrug:


----------



## riggins1017

:bfp:!!!!!! on friday!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I would say to expect af in 12 days as, but you could start testing in 8 days! i got my bfp at 9dpo! GL hun :)

congrats riggins :happydance:

xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Omg rigginssssss!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes told ya so! Congrats! 30 mummy thanks again!! My pos opk from yesterday..your thoughts??
 



Attached Files:







posopkk.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pambolina21

congrats riggins!


----------



## deafgal01

It's definitely a positive opk... get busy with bd!


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks deaf.//just hoping we caught it..we did the project 2x yesterday and once 2 days ago..I am not sure if we will have our donor this evening and my cramps are way down so maybe I o'd today>?? :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep looks + to me as! :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks 30 so am i one dpo you think??:shrug:


----------



## 9babiesgone

have some sad news on my part, nope I havent tested yet. Probably wont today. MY husband said last night that he hopes I amnot pregnant, bc he doesnt think we should have another right now. I was so upset, bc he should have told me he changed his mind, BEFORE WE HAD SEX on my ovulation day. He is making me so dang mad, like if you changed your mind, then why did you have sex with me unprotected?? why did you lead me to believe that you wanted to try right now?? UGGHG. so now I dont really know what to do. this was supposed to be a joyful day for me, and I was supposed to be testing for an but instead i am sitting here, so pissed off and upset.

good luck to the rest of you. I havent decided when Iam going to test, bc now if I am pregnant, my husband is going to be annoyed. :/

and the thing is we agreed to try again, so now this sudden change of his mind,after we already had unprotected sex really pisses me off. I can not change that fact now.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I would say you were going to ov' today or 2mos so i'd test again 2mos and if its lighter then i'd say you were 1dpo on weds. Then when you get to 9 or 10dpo you could do a hpt :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh 9, thats terrible. Men can be so insensitive at times, did he know you were testing today?
Hopefully if you are then he will have a change of heart and will be pleased after all. Maybe its just the stress of trying that's putting him off?

We're all here for you, keep us posted and sending you big :hugs:

xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

30mummyof1 said:


> ahh 9, thats terrible. Men can be so insensitive at times, did he know you were testing today?
> Hopefully if you are then he will have a change of heart and will be pleased after all. Maybe its just the stress of trying that's putting him off?
> 
> We're all here for you, keep us posted and sending you big :hugs:
> 
> xx

I dont know he sounded like he would be so annoyed if I was pregnant, but like why did you agree to it?? uggh. He knew I was testing today. I told him for like forever now!!!

:cry:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks 30!! So frsutrating. I am not used to late ovulation!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I can understand that as, my cycles are irregular so my cbfm was so handy for me getting my bfp but hopefully this is just a 1 off for you :)

:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

9- :hugs:

asib- :dust: Hope you catch it...


----------



## KendraNoell

riggins- congrats! you are a fertile myrtle! lol


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 maybe my off one will be my lucky one by some miracle??? Deaf, thanks...How are you doing?? Kendra, best wishes this cycle for our bfp..WE ARE 2ww buddies..I am 1-2 dpo..tick tock!! :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Oh this totally sucks!!!! My BBT has been at a steady 97.3 for the last 4-5 days...I thought it was strange so I decided to take my temp after being awake for a few hours to see...and it's still registering 97.3 which tells me my thermometer is broken.....so the last few days of temping have been a freakin waste!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I don't know where I am in temping!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Asib- I'm doing fine. about a week left in my 2ww... :shrug: Not feeling any different.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Oh so you have time deaf..I am hoping this is your bfp..hang in there..Pam, are you requesting a blood test tomorrow sweetie?? :shrug:


----------



## 9babiesgone

sorry Pam!!! I Hope you get some answers soon!! I am rooting for you.

KEndra how are you?

as, :hugs:

30 hope you are feeling better


I have some news to report. GOT MY :bfp: today! but I dont want to make anyone feel bad, so I wont be posting it all over this thread, I Love you all and I wnat you to join me asap!!!! :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

9! Congrats! What did hubby say? Did he decide to stop being an asshole?

I got mucho EWCM last night and my OPK was the most positive its ever been since I started doing them. Not sure if I caught the surge on its way up or on the way down but I'm definitely going to BD tonight to be sure.

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## asibling4gi04

999999999!!!! YIPPEE WOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO !! :hugs:: :hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::haha::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!!!! You are teh best!!!! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

your welcome ... Too excited for words...:happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

LOL thanks!!! hehehe I am pretty dang excited myself!!!


----------



## pambolina21

Awwww...I wanna see pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pretty pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!!! We need more BPF pics in this thread!!!!!

Congrats honey!!! I'm so glad for you!!!!!!

AS....I had to change my appt to the 13th....so we'll see how things go till then!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats 9, hope dh is happy too?! :happydance: Have got my fx for a sticky bean for you hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Feeling a little better thanks 9, least i was able to get out of the house today :) Will be so glad when this bloomin room is finished and we can move into the big room.

xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks 30 and pam!!! I will post my pic later today when I get my camera back. I loaned it out over the weekend. : / 

yeah hubby is ok with it now, bc he says we can not undo what we did, and he only mean tthat if I wasnt pregnant now we should wait, but he didnt word it that way, so I am kinda annoyed with him, he is just being so wishy washy lately. OH well I am not letting anything get me down.


----------



## 9babiesgone

30mummyof1 said:


> Feeling a little better thanks 9, least i was able to get out of the house today :) Will be so glad when this bloomin room is finished and we can move into the big room.
> 
> xx

so glad to here this!!!! 
I hope you get what you need ot do done soon so you can relax!!!! :kiss:


----------



## pambolina21

Yea...I hope your DH opens his eyes....perhaps he's saying all this and being a dill hole because he's scared of another MC....I know with my pregnancy with Meghan my husband stayed uptight because he kept waiting for something bad to happen...when his ex wife was preggo she had alot of false labor and in and out of the L&D ward and then she ended up going into labor at 30 weeks and having the baby and Aubrey had to stay in the hospital for over a month and at one point his lil heart stopped and they had to bring him back....but he eventually got to come home but cause of asthma he was in and out of the hospital....so with my healthy pregnancy, for him, it was to good to be true so he stayed on edge...you know? Maybe saying what he said stems from something like that....I pray this is your forever baby hun....I'll be praying for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks I hope that is the reason!!! bc otherwise I might kick his butt!!! lol

I am just as nervous but I am trying to hide it and trying to be pma about it.


----------



## pambolina21

Oh definately...attitude and state of mind plays a huge role!!! Just don't over do things and try not to lift anything heavy! Not even laundry baskets! And get into the doc ASAP...lol....


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am calling right now. on hold!!! 

but yeah I am trying to think super uber positive this time around.


----------



## pambolina21

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2096/2096674loiolkd6od.gif


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks for putting me in the title!! You made me cry happy tears. YOu are so awesome. Pam I am sending you so much :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

I hope you join me soon!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

sorry for double post.


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all.....
Sorry been away, had pc to be repaired...:haha:
BIG Gratz 9 to you.... hpe Il be joining you :winkwink: Well since ovulation... Iv had cramping on/off and loads of cm..... Dunno what it wil be tho :wacko: This was the first month I had lots of ewcm before ovulation and a super pos opk....:thumbup:
Hows evryone else??? 
Claire??? xx:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh laura! sounds great :dust: for you !!!!


----------



## pambolina21

Awww...your welcome sweetie!!!!! :hugs:

Can't wait for you to start testing Laura!!!! FX!!!!!

I used my thermometer again and it seems to be working....just find it odd that I have been getting 97.3 for 4 days in a row!!! So I guess I'll keep using it!

I had another reading done...she said a conception in July with a Baby GIRL....Born around April 2012....and No more kids in my future....and she has also done a fertility spell on me....so....who knows :shrug: Let's hope it works! LOL!!!


----------



## laura_2010

Aww FX crossed for you Pam :hugs: Im finding temping hard.... :wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Laura!

Missed ya on here! 4dpo woo hoo, another wk and you can test! :happydance:

Is Claire working?

oh is working nights as from tonight till friday so might get on here bit more in the evenings - that is unless i just have early nights! haha

:hi: to everyone else-how are you?

xx


----------



## deafgal01

:wave: Hi I'm bored... I'm at work. I should be working on the states- pulling together some places of ideas for the girls to look up online or might want to visit eventually one day. Instead I'm playing applications on facebook. :rofl: I guess I needed a break from that. :shrug: I will get back to it soon enough- I have 1 state ready for tomorrow and will need to put together 1 more state to put up tomorrow with New York. Then that's gonna be 44 states left to put together for the bulletin board but it's a hit so far! :) :smug: The girls love it and so do the staff and I've got the girls looking at it everyday to see what new states go up and what places (ideas) they can look up for visiting. :thumbup: I love looking at destinations too! I didn't even know we had castles in the USA... :shock: But I guess we do have some old buildings that resemble a castle (it's not as amazing like the ones I'd find in Europe which I hope to visit some day but it's the closest thing to one I can find in America.)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh yes England has some amazing old buildings and castles - you should defo visit one day if you can! but then i would also like to visit US one day as well - prob when the kids are older and can remember the experience :)


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: We'll have to visit each other then when that day comes around. :haha: I definitely want to visit London and England and see the castles in Germany/England/Europe.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sounds good dg :)

xx


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: It's a good plan. Of course by then I'll have lots of bnb ladies to visit at that point. :rofl: Gotta meet everybody in rl.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I dont know how much longer I will be on bnb, pm me if you want my phone number so we can txt and stay in touch. 
I just found out this afternoon that there is no fetal pole no sac nothing, and I started bleeding ,also my levels were at an 7!! way way low!!! and me an dhusband might not try again for 2-5 years from now. I am pretty broken. dont know if I can stay here, bc honestly it is just hurting me badly now and I feel like a bloody idiot for getting excited and thinking this time woudl be different.

good luck everyone. blessings and light.

and :dust:

you all deserve it!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh 9 i don't know what to say apart from i am soo sorry hun. Maybe you can try again in a few months if dh comes round to the idea? You are not an idiot for being hopeful - pma helps in a lot of cases. Sending you big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

xx


----------



## laura_2010

Sending you BIG :hugs::hugs::hugs: 9 and im very sorry....

Hi, Rach yeh not long now ay!! Think AF is due 13thish... Still having lil cramping on/off, were's claire???


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, im here!!!!!! Been workin nights so sleep, eat, work n more sleep! Lol! 2 more to go!! :wacko:

9, am so so sorry.......my thoughts and hugs are with you xxxx:hugs:

Well as for me its the same as last month n the one before etc......nothing, nada, zilch!!!! Am ok tbh as didnt expect it for some reason, my dh away in amsterdam wiv boys wen due to ov next so not sure if i will bother opk, seems pointless....ugh !:wacko:

How is everyone else, need to go back n read everyones posts n catch up......lotsa hugs xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Claire! we missed ya!

How long is your dh away for? maybe you'd be able to fit in 1 before and 1 after? If you need to? I didn't really have any symptoms did i apart from that tiny speck of blood - which i could have easily missed! and my weird pizza taste! apart from that everything seemed like a normal month! so you could still be in hun x

:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Yeh Hun deffffo! Hang in there!! :hugs: FX How you feeling now rach?? 
Im not gonna opk next month Jst gonna bd around wen i get ewcm and not stress lol.... :winkwink:
Iv only been away frm OH 2 times for 1day long that's it... is it hard being away frm them?? Id like a break away with the girles supose but OH not the type he rather Fix pc's lmao :blush:....... :winkwink:


----------



## 30mummyof1

You could still be in as well Laura! have got my fx for both of you :hugs:

better, still get tired out quickly though. Been having a few early nights! 

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

oh bless ya rach, yeah it must tire you out with little thomas running around and a little bun in da oven needing your energy!!! awwww.....:hugs: how is the house coming along? our hall is finished now thank goodness.....smells and looks so fresh from the paint...am really pleased with it!:happydance:

Yeah i think we'll be able to fit some bd'ing in before he goes and the day hes back......im due to o on the sunday and he away saturday until monday so not too bad i suppose.....knowing me i will probably o later next month anyway, i seem to be getting in a pattern of o early one month n late the next.....hmmmmm strange!:dohh:

Laura think im gona do same as you and just chill my boots and not opk next cycle...i keep finding that im stressing myself out over bd'ing wen i get a positive that its causing me n dh to argue as he dosent want it coz im pressuring him, so i guess that if i dont know wen its happening then i cant stress him aswell!!! yep i think thats the way forward next cycle chick!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## laura_2010

If i got a pos opk 29th and ovulated the 30th id be 5dpo right??:wacko:


----------



## Flowerbaby

laura_2010 said:


> If i got a pos opk 29th and ovulated the 30th id be 5dpo right??:wacko:

As far as i know its the day after you o that you start your dpo's so you would have been 1dpo on 1st may so i think you are 4dpo? i went on countdown to pregnancy and they put me at 1dpo the day after i o'd....go on and have a look and see what it puts you at .....xxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Claire :hugs:

We should be able to move into the new lounge-diner this weekend yay! can't wait to get out of the little room - Thomas wil love it too having room to play with his toys again :) Yep hallway is all painted - just need to buy a carpet and that will be finished too. Then on to putting new downstairs toilet in

Yes a relaxed approach could work, definitely works for some ladies who get their bfp on the month they don't 'try'! 

Laura- you are 4dpo today if you ov' 30th as you don't count day of ov'. :hugs:

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhhh your house sounds like it is coming along nicely!!! i bet you cant wait to start on the nursery.....hmmmm will it be a pink nursery or a blue nursery??? cant wait to find out, not long now! hee hee !!:flower:

Well im signing off for the day girls, im on another night flight tonight so need to get my head down for a couple hours so i will join you again tomorrow wen i wake up....have a lovely day everyone! speak to you all soon, lotsa love n hugs claire xxxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know, can't wait to find out!

Ok hun, take care and speak to you 2mos xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hi All..... :flower:
How are we??? Well same old for mee still lil cramping and temp is raising but iv gotta cld so not tking it as 100%....... Not long now to wait ay! :winkwink: Wen u testing claire?? :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey hun! All sounding good for ya, bet you are pg this month!!! Im not bothering testing hun as it waste of time, just gona let my af arrive next tues or wed......am rooting for you tho!!! Wen r u gona test??? Is your blood test tmor a pg test??? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey girlies,

Got my fx for both of you, hoping to hear some good news soon :happydance:

any news from anyone else?

xx


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: no news here... Few days shy of af so we will know soon enough depending on how long my Lp gets to be.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi everyone! Laura and hopes, got my fingz crossed for both of you..I am 3-4dpo I guess..lol..not much to report..OH and I are still at war so I am not so sure I will TTC again if this month did not take, but I will still be around to cheer you all on!! Hugs!:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi DG, have you had anymore symptoms??? Nothing for me again, starting to get my sore bbs which i get wen af due so the witch is imminent! Ohhhh shes evil! lol! Think we due ours around same time, i soooo hope she dosent arrive for you and you get your well earned BFP! When are you likely to test? ive decided that if she isnt here by thurs i may give one a go but im not bothering before then........im sooo tired just got up from sleeping after another night shift, ohhh they sooooo tiring, got another tonight then im done for 4 days! i dont know how you cope doing them each week but i do prefer them than having to get up to do earlys at 2am!!! yuk they pure evil! :growlmad: Good luck honey got everything crossed for ya xxx:hugs:

Hi Rach, ohh thanks hun ! How are you today?? im fine just shattered and feel i just want my af out the way now so we can try again! It is making me wonder why im not falling if im doing things right, yet last year i fell twice with no effort......defo think the NTNP works better for us! :thumbup:

Laura, you had anymore symptoms other than cramping? I had cramping from O with my pg's that how i knew......got everything crossed for you xxx

AS and Pam any news on the PG front yet? hope you both well......xxx

Kendra hope you caught that eggy, looking good honey!!xxx

9, big hugs to you, how you feeling today?? xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:hopes keep us posted! I am ok..nothing yet too early for me at 3-4 dpo... am not too hopeful though,..trouble in my relationship!!:shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh AS im sorry you having trouble with your OH, do you think you will get things sorted??? you could do without the stress right now especially if you are baking a little beanie ........hope you ok and lotsa hugs to you xxxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

My oh did nights last night and was suposed to be doing tonight and 2mos but just been cancelled and now back to days! However his dad woke us up at 6.45 so oh went downstairs and had a go seeing as he'd been working and thought he'd be working tonight and he stormed off in a huff! haha 
Bet your looking forward to your 4 days off- finally get some good sleep :)

If ntnp works best for you hun, then maybe give it a go next time? Defo heard a more relaxed approach works for a lot of women. :)

I'm feeling pretty good today, been and done some housework and taking Thomas swimming later

xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks hopes..I dont know, just when I think we will be okay we are not?!?! I admire your will power not to test.. :shrug::thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Idk when I will test. I have had af be 3 days late before so maybe about a week from today or maybe 10 days from now unless I have reason to think otherwise and want to test early. :shrug: I have been cold this week- only in mornings at home but think that's cuz weather has been cooler and we turned off the heat not too long ago. But oddest thing is I was cold at work all night and they have heat on still I think. Hmmm...


----------



## asibling4gi04

deaf :test:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: based on what? :rofl: my opk has been neg so I feel no need to test for anything.


----------



## asibling4gi04

DEAF, MY OPK was pos dark the day before I got AF last cycle so please dont go by what an OPK show!! :flower:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: ya think I might finally have my first bfp??? Idk about that. Symptoms are not that clear yet at this point. :dohh:


----------



## asibling4gi04

omg did u test on an hpt?? post a pic!!!???


----------



## deafgal01

Lol not yet... I have one last one... I'd have to buy more FREF! :dohh:


----------



## asibling4gi04

im shaking you virtually through this computer,,,..TEST DAMN IT LOL!! :test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: why? I am asking you what symptoms are good enough of a sign to ya for you to tempt me into testing?!? Temps? The other symptoms all of which I see in my previous 2ww cycles. Nothing new except for the feeling cold...


----------



## laura_2010

FXcross for you DG... :hugs:
Well Other syptom soooooo tired!! Omg I fell to sleep at 12ish jst woke up I feel sooo like crap!! :growlmad: And still on/off niggly cramping... :shrug: The bloods im having are cd21 bloods that mk sure your ovulating properly Iv asked for them thats he last thing really after thses ntohin else can be wrong...:thumbup: Soooo if no BFP this month Im gonna jst not sress not opk and jst do it every other day lol....:haha:
Claire please dnt feel your out already the lil bean will be implating now and really some ppl dnt even feel owt untill bfp! so hang in there :hugs:

Hugs to you AS and hope you sort things out :flower:

Were's pam???


----------



## asibling4gi04

laura. i will be okay some how..how are you holding up? Deaf I would just test becuz im a poas! :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl:


----------



## 9babiesgone

good luck deaf!!


----------



## pambolina21

I'm here....just....in my own world at the moment...still waiting for my IC's but I'm really not holding out much hope....

DG....as much as I would love to see you test (just for the hell of it)...you do what you gotta do hun.....But just so you know alot of pregnancies go undetected for awhile cause no symptoms were happening....

AS...sorry to hear your having problems with your OH....I know how frustrating that can be especially when your on this TTC journey!

Babyhopes....hang in there sweetie!!! :hugs:

9babies....how are you hun??? How are things going?

I could use a nap already...lol....I'm tired!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

eh things are going pretty crappy to be honest with you. I am going in today, in about an hour, bc the bleeding is out of this world. and I just took some of my vicodin, bc the pain was eating me alive. and to make matters worse, my husband is now not even sure,we will try again in 2013. so I give up. :cry:


----------



## asibling4gi04

((((((((((((((((((((9))))))))))))))))))))))) I am sooooo sorry for you..please try to find peace and comfort knowing that you have people caring and thinking about you!!


----------



## laura_2010

Hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well cramping has started again :growlmad: and I had 2 spots of pinkish blood?? Wen I wiped... And me boobs are lil tingly... but isnt it too early for IB I had pos opk 29th..... cramping on/off since, very tired...?


----------



## asibling4gi04

yay laura! not too early..3-10dpo u can IB...:happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

Yea...sounds great! When I was pregnan with Hannah I had IB and it was literally two lil specks of red on the toilet paper!

:dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

pam how are you d oing hun?? :shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: 9

:dohh: I didn't realize the thermometer was a fast one. I got to about 30 seconds when it was done temping! :dohh:


----------



## pambolina21

I'm doing alright AS...got my IC's in today....so I am hoping for something good tomorrow morning...lol...


----------



## KendraNoell

No symptoms to report so far. I'd been symptom spotting pretty badly the last few months but I feel really good for the most part. Been having a bit more energy and less sickly feeling... I know a lot of women on here have said they had almost no symptoms and found out they were PG so I'm hoping this is a good sign. I'm just trying to relax and take heart in knowing that there is a time and place for everything.


----------



## Flowerbaby

hi girls how are we all this morning? im completely shattered, glad my nights are over now!yaaaayyyy:happydance:

Oh pam i cant wait for you to post pics of your bfp! xxx:hugs:

Laura all sounding good for you hunny, sounds like you have had IB to me!! whahhooooo! how are you feeling today??

Hey AS, DG, RAch, Kendra, 9 how are you all today?

Well as for me i had some slight cramping yesterday and ive got up this morning and my bbs are slightly sore but am sure its all af related, i ordered some IC's a couple of days ago and they have arrived this morning, wasnt gona test but might do a cheeky one later just for poas addict purposes! lol! i know it will be a bfn, plus its still early days but what the heck, ive got 15! ha ha!:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

hugs and love you to all xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe... Claire yeah do one!!! :happydance: Your getting soo near now...Im still cramping-ish n sore boobies... Had my bloods they sed to me there 100% im ovulating soo Im pleased but they still done bloods...
Are you temping claire??
I told the doc next month Im not gonna test or owt... they were pleased lol!
Kendra deffo some ladies have no syptoms untill after bfp sooo dnt worry... I been feeling sooo tired tho :dohh:


----------



## laura_2010

OMg Jst realised claire 9dpo ca pick up preg!!! go test hun!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

:hugs:ha ha, i know but i doubt im pg i just dont feel it at all.....ive just drank a cup of tea so will have to wait a while as my pee will be diluted, might do one later! Glad the docs are happy that you have ovulated, i really think this is gona be your month honey!!! im soooo tired today too but i know its because ive just done night shifts. Cant wait for you to test, when are you gonna?? if im testing early then you have to aswell!! i ordered some of those 10miu tests off amazon, they were only £2.80 for 15 i think, cheaper than buying frers all time and will serve my addiction purpose! lol! :thumbup:


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe... I only have 1 htp and it one of them cheap tesco's one lol :haha: I think AF is due 13th so wil test 11th maybe lol....:happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG girls i dont know what to think............i have just tested, 3 times in fact and got the faintest of faintest pink lines on all 3...........WTF!!!! im sure they are evaps though as i dont feel pregnant at all whatsoever, except that i feel like someone has used my chest as a punchbag last night as my bbs are tender on top! I defo think they are evaps so am not excited in the slightest, will test again later today and see what happens and if there is a line again i will get a frer........im sooooooo nervous, what on earth is going on?? i cant be, can i???????????? I will try and post a pic but honestly you will hardly see it, thats what makes me think they are fakes!!!:dohh:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Pam, hope to see a bfp update for you! Hopes, :test:, laura, how are you doing?? I took a +/- cheapie yesterday, I know, I know too early..But BFN not even an evap or a hint..Im thinking Im out this month..weird cycle anyway for me being late ovulating etc..we will see..AF was due the 10th so I shall wait it out! Hugs to al of you awesome ladies!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

omg hopes, fxd for you sooo exciting..lets see, lets see!!!:happydance:


----------



## laura_2010

FX for you AS its still early for you tho........ how u feeling any diiffrent?


----------



## Flowerbaby

I know you wont be able to see it, this was after a couple of mins, thought id post and see what you think.......i know its an evap :nope:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhh im sooo embarrased to have posted that pic, what am i thinking!!! you can defo see it IRL but i defo doubt its anything, it did happen on all 3 tests though and have dried pink..........grrrrr....IC's are annoying! lol!:wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Claire - i can see something hun! you couldn't get 3 evaps surely! I think someone might be....preggo!! Get a FRER for tomorrow morning!! :happydance:

I am so excited for you!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

HOPES, I SEE A PINKISH TINT WITHOUT SQUINTING OR INVERTING THE PIC..WOW..I hope its the start of your BFP! Laura, I just feel heavy on both sides and when I take a bowel movement (TMI I KNOW), I feel sort of like my ovulation pains when I press down..weird..IDK..I am thinking its just not meant to be for me and I should be happy with my L.O.. :shrug::cry:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh girls, thanks, so i havent got line eye??? i really dont think its anything as i soooooo dont feel pg! i will be completely shocked and amazed if it is a BFP! Am gona go out and buy a frer but dont wana get my hopes up....will just see what happens over next couple of days and go with flow, if it is a bfn then i wont buy these bloody tests again!!! lol! xx

AS i have a good feeling for you this month, i think you may have caught the eggy.........got everything crossed for you xxxx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

OH HOPES. you are doubting your BFP AND I understand but I struggle to see some pos results and for yours no squint was required! Get that FRER doll!! :thumbup: As for me, feeling so out..I dont know whats worse, evaps or stark white tests!! :shrug::wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Claire - i really don't think they can be evaps! it looks like the one i did at 9dpo and you've done 3! 
Lots of women don't have any symptoms, i didn't feel pregnant and still don't really!! I know you don't want to get your hopes up but i think you can feel just a little bit excited!! :happydance:

:hugs: xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi 30! How are you feeling?? I agree with you on HOPES.. fxd for her.. so deserving of it!! :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh girls, you are all so lovely and supportive to me :flower:........i will test again a little later but am so scared to do another.......!! lol! Gona get on with some housework to try and take my mind off things, think i need to get out of the house as i have another 12 IC's staring at me saying test again test again!! lol! think im goin round the twist! ha ha ! :wacko:


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs::hugs:YOU GOT IT HOPES..Im stalking your every post! My stalking worked for RIGGINS! Smile!!:flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi as, i'm good thanks! you?

Claire - i have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks Rach, happy 9 weeks to you today!!!! Awwww your little beanie is really starting to grow now isnt it!! Cant wait for your scan not long now! Im just soooo nervous, were you when you first tested and saw a lines??? I just keep walking round thinking, nahhh it cant be, have had another look at tests and the lines still there just very faint! will see what tomorrow brings and hope they darker and if not then i know for sure....xx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Ohhhh Claire I deffo see somthing!!! Go getta another test Im 100%sure this is your BFP!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 Glad you are well..thanks for sticking around as a reminder that yes, people do get the BFPS! :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Claire - i shouldn't wish time away but i just want to know everything is ok with beanie. Its such a worrying time.
but yes i was soo nervous when i saw that faint line, i was just expecting nothing like normal and then there it was! however when i showed oh he wasn't convinced and then i thought maybe i am imagining things then? so i've been there! :hugs:

No worries as, they do indeed! and all of you guys will be there soon as well :hugs:

xx


----------



## pambolina21

Babyhopes...That is SOOOOOOO NOOOOT an evap hun!!! OMG...you might be next sweetie!!!! FX!!!

Test again, test again!!! LOL!!!


----------



## pambolina21

Took this one this morning w/diluted pee....I don't think I'm getting anywhere fast wih these....
 



Attached Files:







hpt.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 9









hpt1.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 6









hpt2.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh flippin heck ive just tested again girls! Lol! defo poas addict! Well if these are evaps they are playing a very cruel trick on me as the same happened again, faint pink 2nd line in a couple of mins..........now im defo nervous!!!!!! OMG! :dohh::dohh::dohh: 

Pam am not sure about those tests, got eveything crossed for ya though hun xxxx


----------



## pambolina21

Oh come on...don't let me be the only one posting pics!!!

I wanna see!!! :hissy:


----------



## pambolina21

My test show's a faint line...no doubt about that (see if better IRL)...it was done with vvvv diluted pee.... just don't know what to make of these tests anymore!


----------



## asibling4gi04

lol pam love your tantrum cartoon..I see lines sweetie..did you get blood work on the 4th?? hopes, I am with Pam! I WANNA SEEE!!:happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

No had to reschedule for the 13th....


----------



## asibling4gi04

Oh Pam. darn..Well keep peeing positive until the 13th!!:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ok here goes......c wot u think, honest opinions........
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## asibling4gi04

i totally think its the start..get a fre:baby::baby::baby:r for sure!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yes AS i think ive convinced myself to go and get one!!!! 4 pink evaps just sounds a bit positive (ish) to me.......still i dont wana get my hopes but will be doing a frer next, these tests are only 10 miu and think frers are 25 miu, it barely showing up yet so may wait a day or two to do frer xx


----------



## pambolina21

Looks like a :bfp: to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs::haha:Hopes go get it girl! Hey just to let you know though, I NEVER got a positive on a FRER until 11dpo and it was faintest of faint but use your FMU, everyone is different..I am so exxxcittted waiting for you to post the official digi words out..I know, I know too early for that! lol..HUGS doll face..


----------



## Flowerbaby

hmmmmm.....i would like to think so but early days yet...hoping it is the start of my BFP though Pam.....i do think i see lines in your tests but i know what you mean about look diff in IRL, mine look a lot pinker in IRL but look like a shadow on here......ohhh i hope you are gona get your BFP, keep testing!!! xxx:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Claire - i think you are defo preggo girl! 4 would be very unlucky. Those are the tests i had as well :)
but like as says use fmu so you get the best line poss for your FRER! :happydance: 

woo hoo!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Wow lots of potentials! Hope y'alls get your bfps!


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Ladies.... Loads and loads of luck to you claire!! :hugs::hugs: Im going away for a week tonight its last min... but OH wants to... Il catch up with you all sooon.... :haha: 
I can deffo see a faint line claire on them test's deffo, sooo pleased for you!! 
Il pop in later, Okies....
Byeee xx :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

claire, I am pretty sure you are knocked up I can see those lines without squinting. good luck fxed for you!!

pam have you been to the doctors yet?

as how are you?

and laura, whats going on?


----------



## asibling4gi04

hey 9..doubful ..took a +/- last night and stark white no + or hint of one...idk...you?:cry::shrug:


----------



## 9babiesgone

those ones dont usually show up as early as a frer. you should try a frer!!

:dust:

dont give up yet.


----------



## 30mummyof1

as, its way too early to test hun!, i didn't think you ov' till Mon or Tues!
Don't count yourself out just yet :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Laura - keep us posted! your def know by time you get back then whether you are preggers! are you going to take a test with you? can you get on here to let us know?!

xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thank you30 Mummy..Yes I think I o'd Monday. I know, way too early but I feel soo negative..ugh,,sorry..Laura, have a nice time and try to post asap when you know anything..Hugs!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Girls do frers have evaps???? Ive just done one n thought it was bfn, went back to it after 5 mins and the faintest of squinty lines!!!! OMG i think im pregnant!!!!!!!!!! Ive dun another ic and same faint line again!!! Just lifted my top up to check my bbs out and my nipples look flippin huge!!!! Still cant get too excited as early days but startin too look good!!! Got another frer to do in morn hope line is darker xxxxx:hugs: where are my symptoms!!!!!!! Lol! Im sooooo nervous, gona test again tmor bfore i tell dh, will show him my nips tnite n c wot he says!!! Lol! :hugs:

Thanks for all your lovely comments girls, i hope this is it and im not gettin teased by tests xxxx

Laura where ya goin???? Come back, dnt leave us!!!!xxx:kiss:


----------



## pambolina21

I think these tests are BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And damnit I have like 40 something left! I HATE WONDFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HATE HATE HATE HATE HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The stupid freakin things are still giving me gosh darn faint lines and when they dry they have color....but FRER's have NOOOOOOOOOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I am so freakin pissed off and upset....been crying and praying to God cause I just can't take this shit anymore! I just can't! And what makes matter's worse is seeing 16 years old all big fat and pregnant and they have NO RIGHT TO BE! And yet here I am...a grown woman with a husband and kids and a house and a more than stable income and I can't even get pregnant!!!??? That is so wrong on so many FREAKIN LEVELS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so tired of all this...I don't know if I can do this anymore...I feel like I'm in a locked caged with a key in my pocket....I wanna get out, I have to get out and I'm ABLE to get out....the key is in my pocket....but I know that if I do....I'll just wanna get back in the cage cause HEY...I gotta key! It would be easy! I don't think I can handle TTC anymore and yet I know if I stop I'll be right back where I am cause I can't stay away....I've always thought of myself as a strong woman...I can handle alot of things...I HAVE handled alot of things in life...I was physically abused at the age of 4....mentally and emotionally abused by my step-dad for years....I've been sexually abuse by an ex boyfriend....I've been through a divorce and taken through the ringer when while still married he knocked up soe huffy who is now his wife and a freakin STEP MOM to my daughter....UUGHHH......I have been through so much in my life and I have prevailed...but this....TTC....this battle I have no strength for anymore....I pray and I pray and I dig deep down trying to find the will to go on but I am running on empty....

Please, please don't get me wrong...I am so unbelievably happy for you ladies who have succeeded and I am so very proud of you who are still trying....and I pray for you all the time....I just don't know about myself anymore....

I am so very sorry for ranting and I am vvvvv sorry if I have upset someone.....I just couldn't handle keeping that inside anymore....even though I have ya'll I still feel alone sometimes....Maybe I'll feel better later or tomorrow....I dunno....

Again...I'm sorry for the rant!


----------



## laura_2010

Pam.. I sorry for the way you feel hun, and I know that you will get your bfp!
It's hard thing this is ttc, and we have mainly all been together frm the start havent we :hugs: I havent been TTC as long as you but I feel upset and dwn as well as it's jst not happening yet and me stressing is gonna make it worse... Why dnt you take a long hot bubble bath and relax :flower: Take your mind of things, If I dnt get my bfp this month, next month Im not even gonna opk jst BD weneva as Im soo fed up as well...:dohh: Iv had my final bloods taken today soo get them back mon/tues.. This will tell me if I am ovulating...:wacko:
What you have been though Im really sorry :hugs: But you have a great Husband and children to help you though....
As for the cheap's maybe write to were you got them and tell them as it's a bad thing I think fake lines not fair at all :growlmad: 
Hugs to you pam :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

(((((((((((((((((((((((((PAM)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) :cry::hugs: I AM DEEPLY SO SORRY ABOUT ALL OF THIS EMOTIONAL STRESS YOU ARE ENDURING ..Thats what we are here for.. I know you will prevail and succeed! Keep the faith Pam~:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Woohooo Big Gratz!! Hope them lines get darker hun!!! Soooo pleased for you... Any other syptoms?? :haha:

Im going away up to nottingham for a coupe of day's to see my fam and OH fam... Tk my mind of things lol... Xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Claire..i think you are too hun!! and no symptoms is good in some ways because most of them are unpleasant! but i understand you want to 'feel' pregnant so i hope you get some more to reassure you :hugs: Have you said anything to your dh?

I've got a new one, a pain in the lower back/bottom just on right side - omg it hurts at times. I think its sciatica or pgp. :(


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hardly no symptoms at all.....only thing ive had is a snotty runny nose each day lately sorry tmi! Lol! And on my way to work the last cple days ive had to undo the button on my skirt as i felt bit bloated! Had a few cramps n niggles today n got a ton of ewcm like cm today aswell, hardly no cm leading upto today.....ohhh and i had itchy nips n hands at 2/3 dpo!! Im completely in shock, not counting my chickens tho as veryvnervous after my last 2 early m/c's so gona take each day as it comes xxx


Pam am sooo sorry you down, you will get there tho hun, u cud still get ya bfp!!!! I dont trust those ic tests at all....i thought you were gona try sum diff ones??Omg i cant believe what you have bn through hun, i feel for you its so awful, you need to try and stay positive hun....take some time out and try and have some stress free time. This ttc is awful and does take its toll on our lives but you are a strong lady, look at all you've been through, you can get through this hun, keep strong xxx Lotsa love n hugs to ya xxxx :hugs:

Laura hav a lovely time n try n relax.....i think you gona be next hun, not long til testing xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

30mummyof1 said:


> Claire..i think you are too hun!! and no symptoms is good in some ways because most of them are unpleasant! but i understand you want to 'feel' pregnant so i hope you get some more to reassure you :hugs: Have you said anything to your dh?
> 
> I've got a new one, a pain in the lower back/bottom just on right side - omg it hurts at times. I think its sciatica or pgp. :(

Well i kinda told him i thought i was so he asked me to do a test but i said id wait until morning as he'd only say he cant c anything as still faint and id get upset, so we gona do a frer together with fmu.....so fingers x'd the line is darker!! :happydance:

Ugh sciatica isnt nice, hope its a pgp!! Im a bit crampy this afty...im gona worry bout every niggle n pain i feel now! Lol!!! I need to relax n take it easy!! :winkwink:


----------



## asibling4gi04

hopes, I CANNOT WAIT til the a.m. What time is it where you are? 1:06 pm here!


----------



## pambolina21

Thank you for ya'll support...I appreciate it...don't know what I would do without ya'll!!! :hugs:

Something is going on and I'm not sure what it is...Since last night I have been having alot of pressure and cramping around my ovaries and my back and my hips....not AF symptoms AT ALL! I just feel down right BLLEHHH right now....


----------



## Flowerbaby

I have had the same feeling today as you pam, like a crampy feeling in my hips, back n ovaries.....feels strange, mine does feel bit af like tho! Am soooo tired early nite for me i think.....its 7.12pm gere AS, i will be testin again in morn wen u wrapped up in bed! Ive chckd frer n defo a pink 2nd line, ohhhhhi hope it still there in morning!!! Take care n big loves to you all xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

post the FRER!!!


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Hey everyone, I'm hoping for a 2012 baby and to concieve really soon :)
good luck everyone!!


----------



## deafgal01

Pam :hugs: I'm thinking of ya today.

:dust: to all the ladies out there!


----------



## pambolina21

Welcome Bornthisway!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Ah so exciting to catch up on these posts! I hope its your BFP Hopes!

As for me, no symptoms really, I just feel inside of me deep down somewhere that this is my month. I should be able to start testing maybe next week.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Claire....have you tested again....????!!!! :happydance: :happydance; :happydance:

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, wellllll......tested with frer and........:bfp::bfp::bfp: im pregnant!! OMG! Totally shocked and overmoon, dh is sooo happy too! Thank to all you lovely friends for your support and encouragement over past months.....you are the best!!!!!!:hugs:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


I will post pic of my frer later for your purusal!!!! xxx

Kendra ive just got my bfp with no symptoms at all, only tested yesterday coz my tests arrived and bang there it was!!!! Good luck hun xxxx:hugs:

How is everyone else today??? xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhhhh i hope this bean is a sticky one........
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## laura_2010

Woohooo! Great News Claire soooo pleased for you well deserved!!! :happydance::happydance: Im gonna test Monday! :thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh fab laura am soooo excited for you, i feel you are gona get a bfp tooooooo!!!! how you feeling today? I had terrible backache all night last night and felt like i was gona throw up in bed, i was soooo hot......blahhhh!:dohh:

I cant wait until monday, yeah yeah yeah!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Yeh I was sooo hot as well last night soo flussed temp rised this morn as well soo that's good! :winkwink: ..... I also felt sick this morn dnt feel good at all this morn... :cry: Hows ur cm??? xxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well i hardly noticed any difference until yesterday wen it was watery and ewcmish, i checked my cervix n it was high n just soaking up there, lol sorry tmi hun!!! Today it feels really wet again! Id defo say thats a goodsign if u hot, thinkin back ive defo bn warmer than usual the last few days, i had sweat patches under my arms at work and remember saying i was really warm to ppl.....great sign hun!!!!! xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

THAT'S FABULOUS NEW HONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1044/1044573gxm93aoagf.gif


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats fantastic news hun!! woo hoo. we told you not to count yourself out!! I am sooo happy for you :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
when are you due? 

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhhh thanks girls xxxx

Im very nervous though just hope it sticks!!!! Have found out really early!! Am only 3 weeks 1 day! Omg!!! Am due in january i think, ohhhh it still hasnt sunk in yet!! Had a funny crampy tummy today just hope its the little beanie settling in........:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Claire..you will got lots of different crampy feelings, tightenings etc.. its all normal hun. Like you say just beanie settling in and your womb growing :) Try and relax as much as poss and take it easy. 
3 wks 1 makes you exactly 6wks behind me so the 20th Jan :)

Time for a new ticker?! xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yaaaayyyy, not too long behind you then! Yep think i'll sort myself a new ticker later today! This crampy feelin is annoyin! Feel af gona start any min but not like af cramps, kinda more in my hips n back.....oh well hoping i'll be fine! Think i'll be testing again tnite and tmor to make sure its defo real! Lol!:wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

all sounds normal to me hun :) but yes i tested a few times just to make sure the line got darker and to see the digi go up to 3wks +

:hugs: xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh thats good to know, just bought a cple more tests lol! Darent buy a digi yet, gona wait until end this week then i'll get one....:hugs:

How is everyone else today??? Any new symptoms or anybody tested today??? Good luck n lotsa love to ya's:hugs: xxx


----------



## pambolina21

Nothing new on my end!!! Regardless of faint lines I'm considering myself NOT pregnant....and will only consider an IC positive if it looks like the control line....I don't know when I'll ovulate but I hope it's soon!! For the last few days I've bad some major pressure and pain around my ovaries and in my back and hips....so I'm kind of hoping it meant I ovulated...temps are still staying low but seem to be slowly creeping up...so we'll see!!!


----------



## SKAV

phew !!! finally I see a post *babyhopes2011* 

https://i593.photobucket.com/albums/tt12/Selqet/CongratsGlitter.gif

I am super duper happy for you !!!!!!!!!!! Have a H&H 9months and praying that it should be a sticky bean !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

GL to all !


----------



## deafgal01

Well, I held out long enough and don't need to waste my test this month. the :witch: showed but strangely enough I was upbeat all day yesterday. After I :sleep: and woke up this morning, that PMA is less but I'll get it back. I know it.

Congrats to you babyhopes!


----------



## pambolina21

Sorry the witch got you sweetie! :hugs:

I'd actually be glad to see the witch...I'm on CD40 and nothing is happening!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- I think that's one reason why I'm not so upset. I remind myself that there's lots of wonderful ladies on here not having regular cycles or ones that are short enough to not make them frustrated on the ttc front. Thanks for the reminder that there's lots of ladies on here that don't see their period when they need to. She'll pack her bags in few days time and get out in time for me to start trying again. I just pick myself up and dust off and go about at it again, right? That's part of the fun- trying again and doing new things. I was relieved to see that my cycle wouldn't drag on this time- it stopped after 31 days so that's not bad and the LP isn't anything to worry about- it was still more than 10 so :shrug:.... I've got a dr appt for June 9th (hopefully AF doesn't show by then) :dohh: If it does, I'll call the office and figure out what to do. I've never had a check up done while I was on the rag before so no idea if they'd still do it but it'd be messy or what. Only thing to do is wait and see. Maybe I'll luck out and it's a bfp and they'll test my urine for pregnancy hormones. :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh so happy for you babyhopes2011!! you deserve this so much. sending sticky bean :dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

deafgal01 said:


> Pam- I think that's one reason why I'm not so upset. I remind myself that there's lots of wonderful ladies on here not having regular cycles or ones that are short enough to not make them frustrated on the ttc front. Thanks for the reminder that there's lots of ladies on here that don't see their period when they need to. She'll pack her bags in few days time and get out in time for me to start trying again. I just pick myself up and dust off and go about at it again, right? That's part of the fun- trying again and doing new things. I was relieved to see that my cycle wouldn't drag on this time- it stopped after 31 days so that's not bad and the LP isn't anything to worry about- it was still more than 10 so :shrug:.... I've got a dr appt for June 9th (hopefully AF doesn't show by then) :dohh: If it does, I'll call the office and figure out what to do. I've never had a check up done while I was on the rag before so no idea if they'd still do it but it'd be messy or what. Only thing to do is wait and see. Maybe I'll luck out and it's a bfp and they'll test my urine for pregnancy hormones. :haha:

I think test-wise it depends on what they're doing. I had my ultrasounds done when I was just coming off the rag and they didn't care.


----------



## Flowerbaby

DG im sorry the witch got you honey, big hugs to you, hope everything goes okay at docs......hopefully you will be going there with a bfp!!!:hugs:

Kendra how are you today??? when you testing hun??xx

Pam ohhh i so hope this is ovulation time for you get bd'ing!!! good luck xx

AS where are you???? xx

9, thanks for the kind words you are so lovely, how are you today?xx

Laura not long til testing now.....monday... i cant wait! whahooo!!!:hugs:

Rach ive worked my due date out as 18th january based on my ovulation day so im 3 weeks 4 days......still crampy tonight but im relaxed as i know its part and parcel of it all xx

Thanks for all the congrats girls you all mean the world to me xxx:hugs:

C'MON GIRLS WE NEED SOMEMORE BFP'S.......:happydance::happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

I'm working on it....been BDing so much I'm sore...LOL....


----------



## deafgal01

Anyone know if the dr still does a pap even if af is in the house? I am bit worried that when it's time for me to see the dr that I will be dealing with af or do they generally reschedule for when you are not on af?


----------



## pambolina21

I have no idea sweetie...I've never been on AF when I needed a PAP....I would think they would reschedule though...the blood might affect the results of the test....:shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

CONGRATS HOPES!!!! :hugs::cloud9::happydance:
LADIES, 


need eyes and opinions PLEASE! Im not sure about how many dpos I am today..I believe 7 but I took a walgreens test (yes blue dye 2 lines means preggo) afternoon pee so not fmu.. Didnt see anything..went to dinner, came home and saw a second FAINT line with a little color to it. I took the back off and see the line too..can you give honest opinion?? Thanks!


----------



## KendraNoell

asib you know how it is with lines showing up after the 10 minute mark... i know you want to get your hopes up but i wouldn't trust anything until you do another test and post it within the time limit. and pink dye!


----------



## KendraNoell

babyhopes2011 said:


> DG im sorry the witch got you honey, big hugs to you, hope everything goes okay at docs......hopefully you will be going there with a bfp!!!:hugs:
> 
> Kendra how are you today??? when you testing hun??xx
> 
> Pam ohhh i so hope this is ovulation time for you get bd'ing!!! good luck xx
> 
> AS where are you???? xx
> 
> 9, thanks for the kind words you are so lovely, how are you today?xx
> 
> Laura not long til testing now.....monday... i cant wait! whahooo!!!:hugs:
> 
> Rach ive worked my due date out as 18th january based on my ovulation day so im 3 weeks 4 days......still crampy tonight but im relaxed as i know its part and parcel of it all xx
> 
> Thanks for all the congrats girls you all mean the world to me xxx:hugs:
> 
> C'MON GIRLS WE NEED SOMEMORE BFP'S.......:happydance::happydance:

Hey hopes... I'm plain exhausted today and eating like there is no tomorrow! I have been checking to see if IB shows up or not since I have no symptoms yet. Ugh so frustrating.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes sorry as you can't trust it after that long hun, try another in the time frame and a pink dye :hugs:

18th Jan Claire - even better! Just thought least you don't have to worry about your dh going away now,yay!

We've started moving into the new room, finally. It's soo nice,can't believe its ours! :haha: Can't wait till tonight and we can cuddle up and watch a film for the 1st time in months (well that is as long as i can stay awake!)

Hope everyone is ok? any news? Wonder how Laura is?

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls!! How are we all!! My test is really dark this morning so im happy! Yaaaayyy! :happydance:

AS, ohhhh i wud love to say thats a BFP but think you need to retest! Those blue dyes r a nightmare!!! Please get a pink n get testing again.....got everything crossed for ya babe, :hugs:

Kendra, i didnt get ib i dnt think and i checked daily, i didnt even get implantation cramps!!! I defo felt bloated arnd 6 & 7dpo as my uniform skirt went really tight arnd my waist n stomach those 2 days which i thought was strange, so think i suffered bloating during implanting, so ya never know!!! I didnt feel any diff til 9dpo! Got everything crossed for ya xxxx:hugs:

Pam glad u bd'ing plenty. Dont get too sore tho lol! :wacko:

Rach yes i forgot dh was gona be away next o!!! Yaaayyy one less stress to think about!! I said to him that 'i told you so about ovulation' and told him id got my smiley face n pos opk the day we bd'd so it had worked and i was right.....he still thinks it a load of rubbish! Lol! Men! :winkwink:

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

haha men, oh well doesn't matter now!

Hope to hear of more :bfp:'s soon :happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

Doing good today... been resting a lot the last couple days. Have a big day career-wise tomorrow as I am going to a hiring event that means a whole lot to me. Hoping that I get rested today :) 

Got some sharp BB pains and still exhausted as hell. No matter how much sleep I get!

How is everyone else? 

Happy mother's day, ladies :)


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: We went to church, then stopped to see MIL so we could give her a new picture frame for her new puppy and met her new puppy Faith. Then we ate lunch with her. After that, we headed to FIL house- and his dad invited us to join in their meal too! :dohh: So we ate 2 meals within 3 to 4 hours of each other. Cuz of that we're stuffed. So after that, we headed to my parents' house and gave my mom her gift. She got us helping her pull out all the outside toys (for their church's cook out tonight)- dad's a pastor so the congregation are coming over to their house for the cook out- since the church has a nice piece of property there with room to spare. My mom invited us to stay for the cook out (which starts at 5 pm). We wisely turned the offer down explaining what had happened with lunch and then another lunch. :rofl: So we headed home to let Hope out for potty and then got down to painting a 2nd coat on the "new" furnitures. It might need one more coat of paint but we'll let it dry for a day before we figure that one out. I can't wait to see how it looks in the bedroom once it's all done and ready. So all in all, it was a good nice day. I was more positive today than I was yesterday. In about 2 days' time I should be done with AF. I hope AF is finished before my dr appt in June (or at least holds off until after that or better yet it doesn't come at all).

How's everyone? Happy mother's day to y'alls!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, im good today thanks DG, havin a housework day......boring!!!! Think i mite go for a swim later, if i can be bothered! No new symptoms for me yet, had mild achey cramps and backache last night again butgone this morn for now anyway!!!! Im pleased that u feeling better hun, not long til af out way then u can start again!!! Yaaaayyyy! Get those digi opk's that smiley face did the job for me, they fab!!! Wow snds like u had a busy day ysrday, snded ike lotsa fun tho xxxxx:hugs:

How is everyone else???

AS & Laura have u tested yet??????? Good luck chicksxxxxx:hugs:

Kendra not long til testing now n sounding promising.......lotsa luck xxxx:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

It was a busy day indeed... Oh I guess I better finish up some more states... I have 15 total done. That leaves me with 35 more to do for the month.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Ladies,

The blue dye was evap for sure..I got 2 BFNS on early answer brand pink dye..Not even an evap showed..I have some personal issues that are going to cause me a lot of stress and time. I will be taking a break from TTC and from this board for a month or so. I will check in once in awhile to see whos BFPS are popping up and I love and wish each and every one of you the best.. If by some miracle, AF does not show up and I get a BFP (DOUBTFUL), I will let you know. I am going to miss you...Keeping you all close to my thoughts and heart..Love, Jodi-Asibling4gi04 :hugs::cry:


----------



## deafgal01

Jodi- do ya have facebook we can keep tabs on ya?


----------



## asibling4gi04

yes deaf.. [email protected] I have a lot of scarey things happening right now..need lots of prayers..thanks! :cry:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Nooooooooo please dont leave us!!!!!:cry: we are here for you and can help you through your bad times.....im so sad that you arent gona be around....still plenty of time to get your BFP and i soooo want you to get it. you have been a rock for me lately and im gona miss you so so much honey.....sending you lots of love and cuddles and even though i dont pray i will pray for you from now on.....i love you too bits, hugs claire xxxxxxxx:hugs:

im not on facebook so i cant even catch up with you on there :cry:


----------



## asibling4gi04

hopes I got a letter in my email from some anonymous person that my donor has been tested positive for STDS. This has ruined my world..I am scared to death...I dont even know what to say or do..Crying as I type this..I am freaking out!!!!!! :cry::cry:


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG babes, WTF!!!!! I cant believe it! Have u spoken to him about it???? Do u have any clue who has sent it?? It cud be sum sicko who is jealous of you or some sicko ex of his trying to ruin things......you need to get to the bottom of it hun.....not sure how std's can be passed on, is it not just skin to skin contact??? You really need to look into it.....oh babe i really feel for you...please dont cry i hate to hear you upset, my thoughts are with you xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

hopes he says he had a positive for herpes but herpes is skin to skin right?? we had no skin contact..ugh.,im losing it..I asked him about hiv and he said no way but I am getting tested for everything..HOW EMBARASSING and how humiliating..OH wont even kiss me now!! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Herpes is definetly skin to skin, ive had past experience with it as my ex used to get it badly....i wdnt wry too much about it you will be fine, defo still get chckd out tho to put ya mind at rest but ive had to deal with it before and i didnt catch it and that was skin to skin (10 years ago i wud just like to add and i didnt stay with him long! Lol!)....:thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks hopes.. i just hope thats all it is!


----------



## pambolina21

Awww...AS that's horrible!!!! Down right awful that he thought it would be okay to be a donor knowing he had/has something....But I agree with Babyhopes....try not to worry to much....alot of STD's are transmitted via contact....Good luck sweetie...and please don't stay away long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope your OH get's her butt in gear and be there to support you!!! No reason for that kind of attitude or behavior when you both agreed to use this donor....We're here for you sweetie!!!!

Much LOVE and HUGS!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

First one from this morning....2nd one from just a little awhile ago....
 



Attached Files:







hpt9.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks Pam..it means a lot..best wishes for your BFP... :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks girl:hugs:....I'm hoping it happens soon!!!! I'm really ready to give up....


----------



## deafgal01

asib- wow! I hope it's not serious or that you have it. :( :hugs: I had a girlfriend who tested positive for std a couple years ago but it turned out to be a mistake in the lab tests and she actually didn't have any but that really blew her mind away and made her so worried/scared when they made her think she had it.


----------



## pambolina21

Feeling alittle sad today...Just gotta keep praying and hopefully I'll get my BFP soon....

9babies....How are you doing sweetie?


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- :hugs: I know that feeling. I was sad Saturday.

9babies- any word on the test results yet?


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina21 said:


> Feeling alittle sad today...Just gotta keep praying and hopefully I'll get my BFP soon....
> 
> 9babies....How are you doing sweetie?




deafgal01 said:


> Pam- :hugs: I know that feeling. I was sad Saturday.
> 
> 9babies- any word on the test results yet?

eh not that great. they moved my appt to 2 pm. so I am just waiting.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry to hear your bad news as, i agree with Claire i'm pretty sure you can only catch it through contact but i can understand how worried you are. big :hugs:

Pam and 9 -sending big :hugs: too, hope you get some answers soon 9 xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks 30!! I appreciate it a lot! about to leave for my appt in 10 minutes. wish me good luck!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good luck 9, let us know how it goes x


----------



## pambolina21

Good Luck 9!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

Can someone pose a positive pregnancy test...lol...I need to be reminded of how beautiful they are....I'm sick of looking at my faint lines and BFN's.....


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks. I just got back, they barely did anything. took more blood my levels only went up from 20 to 24. in a f ew days so they are not giving me much hope.


----------



## deafgal01

aw 9 :hugs: So what's the plan of action?

Pam- I would but I've never even gotten a bfp? :shrug: Good luck finding someone who can post one.


----------



## 9babiesgone

to just wait it out and see what happens. :cry:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: 9 I hate the waiting it out part. :(


----------



## pambolina21

aww 9...I'm so sorry hun!!! Your in my prayers sweetie!!!! :hugs:

DG...you'll get your BFP soon hun!!!!! And hopefully I'll be following right after you!!!

Hubby's on his way home...we're gonna make hamburger's for dinner...I'm not really looking forward to it....my appetite has been really wacko lately!


----------



## KendraNoell

I have had herpes for about 8 years I think... ex boyfriend of mine we had been sleeping together for 2-3 years without protection since I was on BC... happens that he had it the WHOLE TIME and didn't bother to tell me about it. Lucky for me I have only had one outbreak in those 8 years and I don't need meds. I remember the time that we had sex when I got it and I thought something felt weird but just shut my brain off. 

Asib if you're still reading this it most definitely IS skin to skin contact. I do not believe that it can be transmitted through sperm only. You both need to have a cut and its a bloodborne disease so I think you have little to no risk. I know its scary but you won't be able to tell if you have it until you have an outbreak. They can't test for it unless you're having symptoms. I got my symptoms within 1-2 days of that one time we had sex.


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- :dust: You're right we will all get our bfp soon enough! :)

I can't wait to set up the "new" night stands in my bedroom. :yipee: They may be cheap from the yard/garage sales but at least they look NEW... :rofl: All they needed was a paint job! :thumbup: So we got new night stands for under $30 ($15 for the pair of night stands and $15 for the paint)! I will post pics tomorrow when we can put the drawer back in them. We will invest in taller ones in the future but they will do for now and replace the existing small bookcases we are currently using next to our bed.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks Kendra! : ) Good luck everyone..just lurking. : ) No AF but no BFP..HAVE NOT TESTED this morning because of nerves and stabbing pains..I did get watery mouth nauseus this morning..IDK ladies..going to the clinic for alll testing so maybe they will test for pregnancy as well.. HUGS AND BEST WISHES... :shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Good luck AS hope the testing goes okay and maybe you will come away with a BFP!!!!! xxxx:hugs:

How is everyone else today? Well i did my digi and got 1-2 weeks so will do another in a weeks time and hopefully i will get 2-3!:thumbup:

Im bit tired today and eating like a horse!!! im hungry as soon as ive eaten! :dohh:

Laura have you tested yet????? good luck :hugs:

9, sorry bout your levels still being low.........hope you okay......are you still bleeding or has it stopped? what the docs intend on doing next for you? xx:hugs:

Hey Rach, Pam, DG, Kendra how are we all?????:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

pambolina21 said:


> Good Luck 9!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Can someone pose a positive pregnancy test...lol...I need to be reminded of how beautiful they are....I'm sick of looking at my faint lines and BFN's.....


Here you go pam..........sooooo hope its your turn soon!!!! keep testing!:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 5


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks Hopes. Nice to see your BFP! .9, hugs..all..hugs!:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

awwww.....so preeeeeeeeeeeeeetty...LOL....

Everything going okay on my end...still waiting for something to happen!! Hubby and I are still DTD just to cover bases....


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Claire, woo hoo - digi's are the best! :cloud9:

I'm ok not feeling sick anymore, which is worrying me a little but still get tired and peeing alot so hopefully thats still a good sign?

Hi to everyone else :)

xx


----------



## deafgal01

Babyhopes- I think AF packed her bags a day early- it's been very light the whole 4 days except for one night. :shrug: I'm not complaining that I've not had to use much of my tampons/pads supply. :thumbup: I got a headache right now so going to :sleep: soon... At least my "new" furniture is set up in place now and it looks good.


----------



## Flowerbaby

30mummyof1 said:


> Hi Claire, woo hoo - digi's are the best! :cloud9:
> 
> I'm ok not feeling sick anymore, which is worrying me a little but still get tired and peeing alot so hopefully thats still a good sign?
> 
> Hi to everyone else :)
> 
> xx

Glad your sickyness has stopped....all your symptoms are fine, imnsure that little beanie is snuggled in nicely.....i really think you havin a girl!!! My sis in law had sickness til 9 weeks n nothing with her ds and she havin a girl!! Nice me n my sis in law pregs at sametime, she dusnt know yet tho! Hee hee!:happydance: im sooooooo tired too, just had a nap for an hour and i cud have slept all afternoon!!! Glad i set my alarm as i wudnt have woke up for ages and have to go pick up dh's dd as we taken her for tea....do u find that u wake up early on a morn?? Im up at 6am every morn now and im normally a sleepy on person, i just wana be up n start the day! Very strange!!! Lol!!!:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

deafgal01 said:


> Babyhopes- I think AF packed her bags a day early- it's been very light the whole 4 days except for one night. :shrug: I'm not complaining that I've not had to use much of my tampons/pads supply. :thumbup: I got a headache right now so going to :sleep: soon... At least my "new" furniture is set up in place now and it looks good.

Hey dg, glad the witch has nearly gone and she was kind to you by being light this month!!! :thumbup: are you gona opk next month??? xx:hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

BFN on IC this morning. I know its way early so no worries. Just figured I'd take one every morning since I have them.

Super duper tired alllllllll the time. Been taking naps every day. Other than that I don't have any symptoms. My BB's are usually hurting by this time so thats kind of weird cause they don't hurt at all.


----------



## pambolina21

DG...are you still gonna post pics of your "new" furniture? I can't wait to see!!! I love getting crafty and making something old into something new!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh thats interesting Claire.. i do hope so! tempted for pay for a scan at 16wks to know but i'm not sure yet. I do feel its a boy though but i might be completely wrong and its twin girls! haha
Yes i'm always awake early now, and when i wake in the night i find it hard to go back to sleep - my minds always racing!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry for your bfn kendra, but yes still very early - i think 9dpo is the earliest you could expect a bfp and maybe even later. gl :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

I am going to test with 10 opks left this cycle. I'm waiting for 10 cd to arrive so I can start tracking ovulation once a day (My guess is it'll get dark about 15 cd, and hopefully I ovulate soon after that). Then there'll be no opks for summer :cry: but hopefully I won't need more after that. :-=

I'll post a picture of the "new" furniture... $15 for the pair of furnitures plus $15 for paint... My next project is to find nice matching lamps for the bedroom... I have several projects going on in this house- :rofl: I need to clean out the blue bedroom and store stuff up in attic but before we do that we need to get plyboard to lay down up there so the boxes have somewhere to sit on. The purple bedroom's almost done- just need to clean it up a little and finish putting decorative stickers on the wall.
 



Attached Files:







222631_573822772818_41701583_32392703_2247382_n.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pambolina21

those look great!!! What a great bargin!


----------



## KendraNoell

Too cute DG!!!

I know I'm way too early. Just can't help it. Especially feeling as crappy as I have been.


----------



## deafgal01

I'm proud of it... We would have spent about $80 apiece on new nice night stands almost like those from ikea. Instead we got normal looking ones from the garage sale and gave it a paint job to get it to blend into our bedroom better. If you can't get the wood to match- at least give it a color job so it'll be cool looking!


----------



## asibling4gi04

love the color deafgrl! Awesome choice and great bargain!


----------



## asibling4gi04

30- :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all??? :hugs:

Loving the new furniture DG! Fab colour!!! xx

Anybody been testing?? AS, Kendra, Laura, Pam?? Where are y'all today??:shrug:

9, any news honey?? Hope u ok xx

Rach hows u chick? Ugh ive had somemore cramping today.....did a frer again, lol, (am still a poas addict) and the line is as dark as control line so hoping am ok....am off to docs in morning so shud get my bloods done and confirmation, what shud my hcg levels be at 4 weeks? :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Everything going okay on my end...nothing new to report! 2 more days before my appt...so I'll be glad for that!

Still getting faint lines on my ICs...so I'm seriously thinking these tests are crap!:growlmad:

How is everyone else doing?

9 and AS how are ya'll?


----------



## deafgal01

I'm fine here... can't wait to hear about your scan Pam!


----------



## pambolina21

Oh I don't think I'll be getting a scan hun....hopefully some beta's...


----------



## KendraNoell

Still getting BFN's but my symptoms that I've been tracking on the countdowntopregnancy site are in line when compared to pregnant women's early symptoms... more than I've had in my last few months. We shall see I guess...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Claire,

I don't have a clue hun, i've never had blood taken for confirming pregnancy. Only for the tests later on. Sure your be fine though, you have nice dark lines and confirmation on the digi.:hugs: Let us know how it goes :hugs:

Where is Laura? thought she was only away for a wk?

GL Kendra - hope you get your :bfp: soon xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hmmmmm.....not sure where laura is??? Where are you honey, we missin ya!!!:cry:

Bn to docs n get my hcg results at 3pm, ohhhhhh im very nervous!! Roll on this afty! My doc organising a scan at 7 wks which is great!:happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

okay ladies..so yesterday I had stabbing and severe AF cramps (she was due yesterday0 I statred a watery leakage..I put a pad on and wiped up there and nothing..same thing happened when I was preg with my daughter..was waiting for af but nothing this morning so I did my last PINK DYE 5 DAY EARLY ANSWER BRAND TEST (SIMILAR TO FRER) and heres the pic..it looks way better in person my camera is wobbely for some reason..I think I have the start of my BFP...Pnk dye dont lie right?? Can you take a look????Thanks


----------



## 30mummyof1

ooo Claire-that's quick to find out! gl hun :hugs:

and a scan at 7wks woo hoo! have you got a date? will be about the same time as my 12wk scan i think!

and AS well.... yes i'd say that was a :bfp: hun! Congrats. Hope it gets darker for you, i think it will, i don't believe pink dyes are usually wrong :)

xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks30 and it was my second mu i squeezed out of me lol..the line is more obvious in person..I am in shock!!! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

pam any luck this a.m.?? Thinking about you always! 9 how do you feel?? any news? Hopes how are you? everyone?? Updates !! :shrug::flower:


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG OMG OMG AS !!!!!!! I THINK YOUR PREGGERS!!!! Looks like a BFP to me! you have brought happy tears to my eyes........:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

HOPES!! OMG OMG OMG IM CRYING TOO!!! :cry::hugs::happydance::cloud9::baby::flower: THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT..SEE LADIES, THE SYRINGE AND STERILIZED JAR DOES WORK...LOL..:haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

asibling4gi04 said:


> okay ladies..so yesterday I had stabbing and severe AF cramps (she was due yesterday0 I statred a watery leakage..I put a pad on and wiped up there and nothing..same thing happened when I was preg with my daughter..was waiting for af but nothing this morning so I did my last PINK DYE 5 DAY EARLY ANSWER BRAND TEST (SIMILAR TO FRER) and heres the pic..it looks way better in person my camera is wobbely for some reason..I think I have the start of my BFP...Pnk dye dont lie right?? Can you take a look????Thanks
> 
> View attachment 204614

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


im soooooooooooooooo freakin excited for you!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

you are my rock ladies and all of you deserve BFPS!! Does that mean I have to leave these threads???? :shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Nope honey dont leave us Rach and myself are still here babes!!! We are all rocks together for one another and we are a team so none of us are leaving....unless anybody wants us too of course?? :shrug:
i have been over in 1st tri posting here n there but always come back to this thread as its my home! lol! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Stay please stay!!! We are a team regardless of who gets their bfp or not! Congrats to you asib!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks all..I just didnt want to offend anyone but as long as its okay, Im here to stay! :happydance::baby: deaf, how you doing sugar??


----------



## deafgal01

Just fine ready to try again this cycle if my body would just hurry up and ovulate already.


----------



## asibling4gi04

WHICH OPKS ARE YOU using deaf??


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yaaaayyyyy!!!! Lovin the ticker! 1 day behind me chick! :happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks hopes..I based the ticker on my last AF being April 13th and the due date calculated as Jan 18th,,My bday is the 21st so this should be interesting! lol!! :haha:


----------



## pambolina21

Congrats AS...my bday is the 21st...so that's exciting! When you testing again?

Nothing new with me!


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS PAM. WE SHARE A BDAY! YAY! I will test later when I hold my wee a little as this was 2mu and I had to squeeze it out..I am deffo testing tomorrow a.m. too.. do you see the line too?? Hugs!:shrug::hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Oh yes...sorry...should of commented....I deffo see the line!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww bless ya, i based mine on my ov date as i have short cycles and im due 17th January!!! :baby:

Just got my HCG results back and im defo pregnant and my levels are 386! Which i think is quite good for 4 weeks! Im happy!! xxx:headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## asibling4gi04

So your appointment is tomorrow right??? (pam)...Hopes we are a day apart! BUMPIES!!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yes we are defo bumpies xxxxx awwww im walking round wiv a huge smile on my face for ya :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

HOPES..YOU ARE AMAZING..I feel so lucky to have made your acquaintence! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannebmom

Hi ladies! 
Would love to join your support group. Ttc for 6months now, hoping and praying for a BFP in 2011. 
Started my first cycle of clomid yesterday. 
Whish you the best of luck

Wannebmom


----------



## asibling4gi04

okay so i took test apart and here it is..

enhanced-


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs: hugs and welcome! best wishes wannabe!


----------



## KendraNoell

I don't know why asib but your BFP made me cry and I guess it could be happy tears but I think its just desperate tears :( I've made friends in several threads and EVERYONE is getting their BFP this month... I took another test this morning still BFN. I am getting so depressed that everyone else is getting one... this sucks.

But congrats tho :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi wannbemom, welcome to our thread! Ohh i hope the clomid help you along honey, whereabouts in your cycle are you right now?? xx:hugs:

AS that is most definetly a big fat positive pink line!!!! Keep posting pics because i love looking at them!!!! i would have seen it without the arrows or enhancing it........when do you plan on testing again......how long do i have to wait before i see more of your beautiful :bfp::bfp::bfp: xxxxxx 

Oh Kendra im sorry you have got a BFN again, grrr......... you still have time to get that BFP though, ive just been on a thread where a lady just got hers at 17dpo!!! Got everything crossed for ya babes xxxx:hugs:

Hi Pam, cant wait for you to go to docs and get ya betas done, am soooo hoping they will prove once and for all that you are preggers!!!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS HOPES! I plan on holding me pee n testing tonight..than again in the morning with a frer ..I will post pics..thanks lovey..how are you feeling?? :hugs::shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

(((((((((((((((((((((KENDRA))))))))))))))))))))) YOU WILL BE NEXT I PROMISE.LOOK WE ARE ABOUT THE SAME DPO hun and my line is super faint..Do not count yourself out..I see your tired and nauseaus..I am too..but mostly having AF like cramps a lot and itchy boobs..I hope this is your month Kendra!!!! Would love to be bumpies!! :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

asibling4gi04 said:


> THANKS HOPES! I plan on holding me pee n testing tonight..than again in the morning with a frer ..I will post pics..thanks lovey..how are you feeling?? :hugs::shrug:

Im really good thanks babe, had cramping and backache all day yesterday but its gone today, got my little hot water bottle out it works wonders for cramps!!! My bbs are feeling a bit more sore today, nipples especially! Other than that nothing to report, oh except everything tastes sooooo good at the minute, i cud eat anything in sight! lol! have you had any symptoms leading upto your bfp hun??:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats Claire, i just googled hcg levels and that is top end for 4wks :)

Kendra hun, you will get your bfp, i'm sure i can speak for all of us with bfp's and say none us thought we'd ever get there :hugs: but are prove that it does happen :hugs:

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks rach, im really pleased with results!!:thumbup:

ohhh you are 10 weeks tomorrow! how fab! Do you feel anything yet or have a little bump coming on??? 2 weeks until your first scan i cant wait.....mine is 10th June, was hoping it would be before then but they couldnt fit me in, i will be about 8 weeks so hopefully should see a little beanie in there...:happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 is sooo right.,.I would never imagine posting a bfp this cycle..it was so weird for me with late ovulation etc!!!

Hopes, so glad to see your levels are so good! : ) I hope your aching adjust soon! Do you sleep well? 

My symptoms leading up to bfp-

watery mouth, almost vomited 3 days ago when getting coffee at drive thru
not sleeping well (thought it was from the stress I had been under)
yesterday I started severe AF CRAMPS and watery stuff in panties (tmi)
day before yesterday I had stabbing pains went right through to my lower back...

AF DUE ON 5/10, no show...
cramping today with itchy boobs..tested, and there ya have it..the funny thing is I tested, jumped in shower, got out saw nothing..placed in my pocket and drove to work..got to work looked again (takes me 5 minutes to get to work)..and I could not believe my eyes...just amazed and in shock... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I do have a lil bump yes! I take Thomas swimming every thurs and i'm sure the mums in the class must be able to tell now in my cossie! lol

Yeah 2 1/2wks till my scan, but also looking forward to just being 12wks - just for a bit of peace of mind. :) Roll on 10th June for you too hun :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhh AS i felt same as you last week when i got my BFP, i couldnt believe it......and i couldnt stop testing! hee hee! Ive had loads of watery cm the last couple of days, every time i wipe i see it, googled it today and its all quite normal thank goodness .......ohhh that late ovulation has certainly worked for you babe, how many dpo are you after ov now then? xx 

Rach, im sure everything is gona be fine, i feel same as you now, once i get past 5 weeks i will feel a little more at ease, then 8 weeks scan a little more, then after 12 week scan i will be buzzing like a busy bee!!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

HOPES, SO these deep rooted, stabbing cramps are ok?? My leg even feels them..lol seriously..anyway, I am 11dpo ovulated on may 1st!! :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep thats what i've been doing Claire, 4, then 6, 8, 10 and then finally 12. Makes it all seem a little less daunting i think!

xx


----------



## wannebmom

Hi Kendra! 

I know how you feel, going thru the same, all I can say is hang in there, it WILL happen for you!
@hopes: I'm in my 7th day. As my doc said to take the clomid from day 6 to day 10. Going back for
My progesterone bloods the 27th, and will be able to test round the 29th, or just wait and see
If my period arrives! 
Its really great to share this with people that understand! 
@asibling: congratulations!


----------



## pambolina21

Kendra...I feel our pain sweetie...you just get to a point where you think it'll never happen....:hugs:

Nothing on my tests this morning..which is a shocker!!! Oh weeeell *heavy sigh* I'll be glad for tomorrow...I just hope she runs beta's if ask!!

Congrats to all my girls with BFP's!!!!

Wannabe...WELCOME!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

:happydance::happydance:OMgosh AS!! I TOLD YOU!! this would happen, definitely knocked up. CONGRATS!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU I AM CRYING. happy tears!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

9!!!! oh 9 I pray and hope that your beanie sticks...I am glad to hear of the levels increasing..whens your next hcg beta?? I am crying now too! Love ya and thank ya! :cry::baby::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

special thanks to Pam for congrats..I know how hard this can be and is..I just want you to get answers and definate ones..I cannot wait to be bump buddies with you sweetie heart!! :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

asibling4gi04 said:


> 9!!!! oh 9 I pray and hope that your beanie sticks...I am glad to hear of the levels increasing..whens your next hcg beta?? I am crying now too! Love ya and thank ya! :cry::baby::hugs:

My hcg was this morning. it was 52. not a very good rise, but a rise! he is still worried I am going to miscarry. : (


----------



## asibling4gi04

oh god 9 I hope that this bean gets stronger by the day..rest a lot if you can! I am hoping this is it for you baby!! fxd


----------



## pambolina21

Oh 9 that is great news hun!!! I'm keeping you in my prayers!!!!

I wish I could put you all in the thread title but I don't have anymore room! LOL!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

well I am supposed to be cleaning. but lupus is acting up so I am not. and resting is number one!!

I really hope this one sticks.


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina21 said:


> Oh 9 that is great news hun!!! I'm keeping you in my prayers!!!!
> 
> I wish I could put you all in the thread title but I don't have anymore room! LOL!!

thanks. it is no problem!! iI am so excited for all of us. and I am praying you get your :bfp: soon!!! I am rooting for you and. sending you a ton of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pambolina21

9babiesgone said:


> well I am supposed to be cleaning. but lupus is acting up so I am not. and resting is number one!!
> 
> I really hope this one sticks.

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f237/ittybitty41/th01052c9a.gif


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina21 said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> well I am supposed to be cleaning. but lupus is acting up so I am not. and resting is number one!!
> 
> I really hope this one sticks.
> 
> https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f237/ittybitty41/th01052c9a.gifClick to expand...

omgosh I love that!!! thanks!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey 9 omg your little one is hanging on in there! I didnt realise....im sooooo pleased for you honey!!! Fab news!! Awwwww!!!:flower:


----------



## asibling4gi04

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

i think this one is a fighter!! thanks everyone!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

i THINK YOU ARE RIGHT 9! Hows DH? Is he coming around to the idea now??


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah he is !!! 

he is a little bummed, bc he wanted to wait till 2013. but now it is a little late for that. LOL

so he is happy!


----------



## pambolina21

I hope so too....my new IC's are coming in today...so I'll be peeing on one as soon as I get my hands on them....I don't now why I'm anxious to see another BFN....sheesh....


----------



## pambolina21

OMG...I've been so dizzy today!!!:wacko:


----------



## deafgal01

9 fingers crossed this little fighter baby sticks in there! OMG... Hope the betas start rising more and more and we can prove that dr wrong.


----------



## pambolina21

Got my IC's in and my bracelet....not seeing anything on the IC:cry:

But here's my bracelet....
 



Attached Files:







fertility bracelet.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- that's a very pretty bracelet.


----------



## pambolina21

Maybe tomorrow....maybe not...
 



Attached Files:







ic.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- it's still early yet for ya if your ticker's right- if you're only 5 dpo, then it's still early. You got a chance girl.


----------



## pambolina21

I don't believe my ticker or FF...lol....

I'll just be glad for my appt tomorrow!


----------



## deafgal01

What kind of appt you got lined up? I have one next month but it's just a regular normal check up appt with pap scheduled in.


----------



## 9babiesgone

deafgal01 said:


> 9 fingers crossed this little fighter baby sticks in there! OMG... Hope the betas start rising more and more and we can prove that dr wrong.

thanks sweetie!! 


and pam, omgosh that is a gorgeous bracelet, does it symbolize anything or did you just get it bc it is gorgeous? LOL


----------



## pambolina21

The appt is a follow up on my previous appt...she said if I haven't ovulated by now then she would prescribe me Clomid...she just wanted to increase my meds (Metformin) and see how I do...well it only worked in March (LMP) and nothing since then.....


----------



## pambolina21

The bracelet is suppose to be a fertility bracelet....the stones are suppose to promote fertility...lol....not sure how true it is....but I'll try anything and it's pretty!


----------



## 9babiesgone

nice!!! gorgeous stones!!! hoping those stones and the metformin help you get your :bfp:


----------



## pambolina21

thanks hun..but I'm thinking I'll be on Clomid by tomorrow...lol....which is fine! BRING ON THE TWINS! HAHAHA!


----------



## deafgal01

Ah have fun at your appt then Pam!


----------



## pambolina21

I'll try! LOL!!! I just hope I don't have to have an exam....it never fails that when I need an exam I get realy gassy and very self consious that I'll fart in the docs face...LMAO!!!


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I didn't know that could happen!!!! :rofl: Hope you don't get gassy then! :rofl:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, how are we all today??? :flower:

AS, have u tested again??? Cant wait to see more of your BFP's!! How is the cramping today? I was cramping again a bit last night, ive found drinking water helps! Am fine this morning again, it seems to start around 6pm for me! Strange!!:wacko:

9, ohhhh i cant wait until your next beta results!! Am sooo excited for you xxx:hugs:

Pam, good luck at docs today, no farting!!! Lol!! Hope everything goes really well for you xxx:hugs:

Kendra have u tested anymore??? Xx:hugs:

Rach, happy 10 weeks today!! Yaaaayyyy! Hpe u ok xxx:hugs:

DG, i think its your turn next! Get too it :sex::sex::sex: enjoy!! Xx

Anybody seen or heard from Laura???? Hope shes ok, where r ya hun?? xx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Claire!

Thank you! i'm ok thanks, just worrying about oh today, he's in hospital having 3 ops... so he's gonna be rather sore and feeling sorry for himself i think. I sooo feel for him, 2 of them in his mouth and 1 in his nose. 

Glad your well too :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

HI LADIES....drum roll PLEASSSSEEEE....



Enough about me...on to you ladies!!

.Kendra any news?? Pam, waiting for your update about appointment..Hopes, THANKS for the water tip..being thirsty all of the time will help me get that water down (I am not a big fan of water). Laura, I agree we have not seen you around. DG, cannot wait to stalk you cycle all the way to your BFP! 9, cannot wait for your next BETA results! I have a great feeling about this! 

Hugs and love and babydust to all of my ladies....:hugs::flower:


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 mummy, I truly hope everything goes well with OH! Keep us posted and keep yourself calm mumm!!!:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG AS, FABULOUS!!!! Im over moon!!!:flower::happydance::flower::happydance::flower::happydance:


Rach im really sorry your OH isnt well, i cant believe he has had 3 ops....bless him! Let us know how he is getting on and dont worry too much am sure he will be fine....a little bit of womanly TLC will go down wonders for him...:hugs:

Anybody else around today with any updates????:hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

BFN on a FRER this morning. AF will be here in 3 days. Getting really tired of testing.


----------



## asibling4gi04

no line at all Kendra? I thought I didnt have line, drove to work with test in my pocket and saw the faintest at 11dpo..hang on to hope sweetie pie!:thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh kendra im sorry about your BFN, have you taken the test apart yet?? Naughty i know but there could be the faintest of faintest of lines there :happydance:........keep testing coz you aint out yet babes xxxxx:hugs:


Ugh my dull achey backache has started again AS, how is your cramping doing.....? Been swimming today so think that has made me ache a bit round my tummy n back....suppose to be really good for you when preggers so gona aim to go 4 times a week....got nowt else to do at min as im not allowed to fly so been signed off work until my 8 week scan, then all being well with that i get put into a travel agency until i leave on maternity! whahooo, im loving it! lol! :happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thats awesome HOPES! What exactly do you do if you dont mind? My cramping is way way milder if any..I am on to not being able to sleep for more than 2 hours at night! dull heartburn and itchy bbs!!! You are well otherwise sweetie??:shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

I work as cabin crew for an airline! its a great job, even better now im not there! lol! :thumbup:

Im great thanks hun, still very nervous and a bit apprehensive to get too excited so just taking each day as it comes.....i feel a lot more positive than i have done with my previous pregnancies so it does feel good......no heartburn or itchy bbs for me, my nipples are extremely sore though! ouch! xxx

How is your oh taking the news? i bet she is excited! is all okay?xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

awesome hopes! Nice job!! OH is loving the news especially since yesterday was her bday and we found out on her bday!!!! :flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thanks everyone, i am a worrier. Still waiting to hear from hospital :( Will update when i hear something.

as - can't beat seeing it on a digi! yay!

Pam-how's your app' gone?

Kendra- your still in hun, keep testing :)


----------



## deafgal01

baby- sorry that I went MIA- it wasn't to :sex: though... :blush: No madam... I was busy with work related stuff... Then had meeting this morning and then after that I was running all over campus following up on stuff. I should be napping right now but I got too much to do! :dohh: I will get to :sex: later this weekend at some point, not due to ovulate til after 15 cd anyways. Enough about me... blah!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## asibling4gi04

deaf, hope you get it in soon sweetie..:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: I will get my sleep eventually- just need to do the car registration if I can be bothered to get online the website they gave me... :dohh: :haha: I will get on with the :sex: this weekend. Just didn't have time this week for any :shrug: No complaints from me though- I get to rest and relax. :rofl: I think my DH is READY for more though :rofl: He's not home at the moment though so I get to be lazy and relax.

What are your weekend plans?


----------



## Flowerbaby

My DH is away all weekend in Liverpool, he goin to some tattoo convention over there so i got the weekend to myself!!! Gona do absolutely nothing!!! Hmmmm......just had my first thought of not bein able to have alcohol.....:cry: Damn it......well id rather be pg!! :happydance: Think im gona get a chinese takeaway tmor night and watch Britains Got Talent with my dog, then im at a christening on sunday. Wot everyone else upto???

dG u must be shattered! Get some sleep hun!!!! :sleep: yaaayyyy glad your dh is up for it, get practising and enjoy xxx we havent bd'd since my bfp, only oral for now!! Lol!!! Dh not complaining yet though, i think he enjoying not having the pressure just the pleasure now! :rofl:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Girl you crack me up!! Sounds so good..wish we lived by, I would come there and relax over chinese with you!!! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh AS that wud be great!!!! Such a shame that we all dont live close to one another.....glad things good with your Oh what a lovely birthday surprise for her awwwwww....:flower::cake: xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

lol hopes, the funny part is we had a huge battle before by bfp and it got ugly so we are better but not great...:headspin:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah its a bit daunting not being able to drink isn't Claire! but think how great your be feeling the day after as well. That helps me when i'm around others drinking! :)

Enjoy your weekend chilling, i'm gonna be playing nursey, He's home now and rather quiet. 

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh Rach i do hope he feels better soon.....xx :hugs:

Im off to bed, completely shattered......nite nite, big hugs....zzzzzz....:sleep:


----------



## 9babiesgone

wish it was bedtime already. so stressed. up all morning cleaning bc husband decides to invite friends over without asking me. : (


----------



## pambolina21

My appt went great...I shocked to learn that I had lost 10 pounds!!! WOOHOO!!! :happydance:

She also upped my dosage of Metformin to 1500mg and I am to take Provera to induce my cycle and CLOMID (YAY!!!!) on CD5...but I am thinking I'm gonna take it on CD3-7...hehehe...that seems to be the ideal timing!!!

She didn't do any beta's though :-( I wish she would have because I'm so nervous about taking this meds in the off chance that I could have conceived already....know what I mean? I dunno...uuughhh.....

Here's today's test!!!
 



Attached Files:







2hpt.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah there was no line. I went and got ready for work and came back. Sucks too cause the first test I did wrong and nothing showed up in the window so I wasted one :( I think I peed on it wrong LOL

Today has been absolutely horrible. Feel like I'm going to start crying about anything and everything. Nipples are sore- entire BB's are usually sore at this point so I'm curious.


----------



## KendraNoell

Here's mine for tonight... seriously diluted pee though. Just thought I would try. I swear I see a shadow in the inverted but I'm not going to place any bets on it...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0129.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 6









2011-05-13_20.33.51.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning girls

Glad they are sorting you out with clomid Pam, hope it does the trick. :hugs: Did you tell them you thought you might be? 

kendra, can understand how frustrated you must be, big :hugs:

I booked a private scan today for thurs, i just don't feel like i did in the early wks and its scaring me so i thought rather than worry for next 2 1/2 wks i will put my mind at rest one way or another. I hope it turns out to be exciting but i'm just scared at mo.

How's everyone else today?

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

hi Kendra, im not sure if i see anything honey, try and test again today and post the test and will have another look.....good luck xxx:hugs:

Hi pam i can still see very faint line on bottom test....didnt you get some new ic's? have you tried them out?? Am over the moon that all went well at the docs.....at last some progress!!! yaaayyyy! did you mention anything to the docs about your faint lines on tests??:hugs:

How is everyone else today?? im feeling great today :thumbup:....am going for a swim this afternoon.....my boobies are really sore today, i woke up at 5am for a pee and couldnt get back to sleep as my right booby was throbbing like mad!!! Dont think its gona help the pain much with me having silicone in there aswell! lol !:wacko:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh Rach thats great news about the scan, yaaaayyyyy!!! Am sure everything is gona be just fine, but i know what you mean about putting your mind at rest, i would love one now but they wouldnt see anything!!! Cant wait to see pics, you must post some for us xxx When did you stop testing?? im still testing everyday! lol! the lines cant get any darker on FRERS but on IC's of 10miu they just started getting really dark yesterday, nearly same colour as control line today, i should think so if my levels were 386 3 days ago, crazy isnt it, you would think they would be super duper dark by now!!! im gona do another digi either today or tomorrow just to see if im 2-3 yet, hoping i might be by now! How is OH, hope he okay xxxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I stopped testing when i got 3+ on a digi, i still have a FRER test but i don't think it'd work now. I've heard once you get to 7/8 wks they get lighter so i'm not going to worry myself and try. Plus its not like i don't think i am pregnant, just want to make sure beanie is alive and well. :wacko:

Once you get your 3+ hun, don't keep testing your only drive youself crazy hun :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yes i was thinking that once i got my 3+ i would stop!!! Just hoping i get that far, havent got past the 1-2 weeks in my pg's yet so im praying i see that 2-3 very soon!!! :hugs:

I cant wait to see your bubs too! Not long now honey........i bet you are mega excited!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh hun, i can understand that, I have everything crossed for you.:hugs: I have a very good feeling that this is your forever baby though :)

I am mega scared though as much as excited. :wacko: I just hope its good news and i'll get some lovely pics of beanie :happydance:

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yaaaayyyyyy i got my 2-3 !!!!!!!!! dare i say im a little bit more excited now !! xxxx:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay! Great news hun :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks hun, phewwww! i was really nervous waiting while the little timer flashed! lol!:dohh:

Where is everyone today?? i wonder if Laura will ever come back......i miss her loads!!! i hope she is okay xxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I hope so too :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Its another BFN this morning... not even anything "maybe" there. I give up.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry Kendra, big :hugs: x


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: That looks great, babyhopes!

Fine over here... Things kinda quiet for now. I'm in a deep thinking mode lately so not as talkative.

How's everyone out there? What weekend plans ya got?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww DG thanks hun :hugs: well all i seem to be doin this weekend is eating, in the past hour ive had a chinese takeaway, a custard donut, an apple, a chocolate bar and im fancying sum cheese now, then after this i will spontaneously combust :sick::sick::sick: lol!!!

Wot u upto hun??

Oh kendra im sorry chick xxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Everything's good on my end!! Went to the mall to go shopping with my hubby....I got all new makeup from Merle Norman...I'm so excited!!!

Kendra...sorry hun!!! :hugs: I know how disappointing those negatives can be!!! We'll both get there soon sweetie!!!

Babyhopes....that's alot of food...lol....but I'm sure the baby is loooooving it!! We just bought my DH a new BBQ pit so we're gonna BBQ tonight...I can't wait! I LOOOVE BBQ!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Wow babyhopes you're feeding for more than one in there... I don't know how you can eat all that in a short amount of time and not feel like you're going to burst!

I'm just having a lazy day. I should shower at some point cuz I made plans to meet up with a girlfriend for dinner (Zach's going along too) and then we're going to see a show ("Vibrations"). Should be a fun night.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh fab i love a BBQ, is the weather warm over there right now Pam? Itsbeen nice here but bit chilly, we suppose to be having a long hot summer in the UK this year, yeah right i doubt it very much lol!! Im so pleased you feeling good in yourself and have had some retail therapy...i lurvve shopping!:happydance:

DG i am gona explode!!! I just dont feel full, gettin a bit worried tbh! Lol! :wacko: i will go swimming tomorrow to make me feel better!! Coz my DH isnt here i think im comfort eating....secretly enjoying my alone time tho, lovin havin charge of the tv remote!! :happydance: sounds like you got a nice day and evening ahead of ya hun......have fun xxxx:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Ah- comfort eating... Thankfully I don't do that when I'm left alone. Hope you find a way to avoid that- swimming's a good idea. None of the pools are open around here yet- but the indoor pools will be open.

The show was awesome last night. I loved it. Gonna go to a service at 12:30 (church) but :yipee: it's the one my cousin and his fiancee goes to so I won't have to sit alone at church like I always do. DH left me alone today- he's gone to King's Island (amusement park) so i get to be home alone today. Slept in til 10:30 so that was quite nice.

How's everyone doing? Kendra- how is the test going? Any luck/hope today? You ain't out til AF shows.

Pam- I love a good bbq- it's great that you guys finally bought a bbq pit for that purpose. Yay for new make up too.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls how are we all today?? Hope ok xxx 

Anymore testing kendra?? xx :hugs:

Glad show was good DG, can wait for you to be back in tww so we can get excited......not long now!! R u opk'ing??xx

Pam, how are ya? Have you started your meds?? Good luck i hope it all goes super duper well for ya! Have u opk'd or tested recently? xx

AS how are ya babe? Did u hav good weekend? xx

9, Hows things goin? Did u have levels chckd again? Hpe all ok xxx

Rach, hows u hun?? Not long til the scan......how exciting! Is oh any better after his op?? xx

Still no sign of laura??? :cry:

Well i had nice wkend, felt a bit down yesterday though....but back to my normal self again today! Ugh i had terrible dizziness n nausea last night.:sick::sick::sick:...feel better this morning! I seem to get my symptoms at night time! Strange! :dohh:

Big hugs and loves to you all xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning Claire!

3 days till scan yes, so glad i booked one. Oh is feeling pretty sorry for himself, not sleeping well which means i'm not sleeping well!. I hope he's feeling better soon, poor chap.

I still get a bit of dizzyness, esp in morning but normal for ms to hit any time of the day - morning sickness is not the best name for it!

Yes, where is everyone else?! x


----------



## deafgal01

I haven't started opk yet this cycle but I will starting today. I had only 10 test strips left so figured I would save them for this week to monitor when I get close to my ovulation time. It's gonna be my last cycle to use opk since I already see a pattern forming now.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## asibling4gi04

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:sounds like a plan Deaf,,,best wishes and keep us posted sweetie..Your BFP is on its way!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

hopes my weekend was okay until last night, OH stated arguing and stressing me out..truly I forsee myself doing this baby thing solo...seriously. I am sooooo stressed and this is not good for me or my bean or my little one. Anyone know how to get through the toughest of toughest times with these raging hormones? I can see this really going in a dark place...Help??? Hugs ladies...... :cry::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Pam, how are you doing? So clomid? Yay!! I hope you get more than your wish! :flower::hugs: :thumbup: so does the doc feel you may be preggo? Why no Beta?


----------



## pambolina21

I have no idea why the doc didn't do any beta's...I asked and she said no....and I didn't want to push it...lol....she's already down on me because of my weight and I didn't want to say anything else that might hinder her giving me Clomid....LOL.....Today is only Day 3 of the progesterone...7 more days I have to take it...if I don't bleed I might very well be pregnant....if I do bleed...then I know I wasn't....I have one IC left which I'll save for tomorrow and I have ordered more...hehehe....I even ordered a few midstream ones cause I wanted to pee on something new and different (they are from early pregnancy tests.com)

I don't think I'm gonna be OPKing...but I could change my mind...I still have my monitor and feel inclined to use it to get my money's worth out of it...lol....But I'm also gonna continue temping and checking my CM....and just trying to BD every other day and everyday during what should be my most fertile....I really hope it happens on my first round of Clomid!

AS...I am so sorry to hear about you and your OH...what is her problem?!!! Just hang in there sweetie! Massive :hugs: coming your way!!!

Babyhopes....it's gotta suck! But MS is a good sign that things are going well...lol....

Mummy....glad your doing well sweetie...I can't wait to see US pictures and bump pictures!!!!

DG....FX this cycle honey!!! Hopefully you and me both can join these preggo ladies in 1st tri and start a new thread there!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Pam, wear that bracelet you bought..I believe in the power of that kind of stuff truly..I am sending positive vibes your way for no bleed! Keep us posted on the latest tests! You lost 10 poiunds so what would doc have to gripe about? ...I will be okay no matter what because if this wasnt meant to be, it would not have happened..I admire your strength and stay in good spirits my friend... :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Pam :) 

GL to you, wishing you all the luck this cycle. You deserve it! :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

thanks ya'll!!! I appreciate your support! 

I cracked and took my last IC...LOL....and I swear I see something...but it could be wishful thinking and it could be line eye...I dunno...lol...


----------



## pambolina21

Here's this mornings test...2MU
 



Attached Files:







hpt.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 6









hptinvert.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 4









hpt2.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 4









hpt2invert.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 4









hpt2-1.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KendraNoell

I can't see it but im on my phone... fx!!


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks...it's very faint...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls thought id just drop in and let ya know that things arent going so well for me today.....it started this morning with really bad backache, i then had a small amount of brownish cm and have been cramping since.....im not sure how long ive got left bein pg.....my last 2 have ended at 5 weeks which is tomorrow.....im gutted:cry:

I dont think i will be on here for a while if things go bad as im gona be upset....i will be back tho xxx

I will let ya know how im getting on tmor but not looking good :cry:


----------



## pambolina21

Awww sweetie....stay positive hun!!! Spotting is soooo normal in early pregnancy...I know it's scary because of your past losses...I'm here for you hun! All the time! Just try and stay hydrated and rest AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE! Even if you don't get out of bed all day long....just rest and relax and pray....I'll be praying for you too sweetie! I'll be keeping a close eye on the thread for any updates.....maybe you should call your doctor/midwife hun....just to cover all bases!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

just relax babyhopes. I thought I had miscarried and I actually bled not spotted, and guess what I am still pregnant. dont giv eup. spotting is very normal at the period you are in, with your pregnancy. fxed that you will be fine!! :hugs:

sticky bean :dust:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Hang in there babyhopes! I'll be sending up extra prayers for you and your lil sticky bean.


----------



## KendraNoell

Gah I am trying to figure out if this is the start of my BFP!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0130_edit0.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- I can't really tell for sure if that's a start of a bfp.  I've heard from too many ladies saying that blue dyes can't be trusted so I can't be of much help.


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah I know. This one did come up super fast though. So I don't know :(


----------



## pambolina21

I wish I could help to hun....I've had so many heartaches with blue dye tests....and I mean bright blue lines....and I wasn't preggo....it sucked so bad!!! 

I sure hope it is though!!! Just keep testing! Maybe buy some cheap ones online....lol....


----------



## KendraNoell

Pam that's funny I just ran out of all mine so I'm buying them at the grocery store.


----------



## KendraNoell

Dollar Tree test... BFN... ugh this is so ridiculous!


----------



## pambolina21

I feel your pain honey! I've been testing for what feels like FOREVER!!!! I just never know when I'll ovulate or when AF will show...the one I had in March shocked the shit out of me...but haven't seen AF since....and go figure that my last IC will show something and I have no more to test with to see if it will happen again...lmao...now I gotta wait a few more days....I REFUSE to buy anymore tests at the store...cause it's getting to expensive....

I'm torturing myself tonight....been watching the Jewelry channels on TV and I see so many things I want...but my husband will SHOOT me where I stand if I did....LMAO....UUGHH...I am a ring fanatic, I LOVE rings....and it's just torture to see so many on TV and I can't get them....LOL.....


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra's torturing herself with the bfns... Pam's torturing herself with the rings on jewerly channel. I'm torturing myself with the what if questions that might sound stupid... Who else is torturing themselves?


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh Claire hun, hope your ok. Like Pam says spotting can be normal in pregnancy and doesn't mean the worst. Rest as much as poss and let us know how your doing. Sending massive :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, not feeling too bad today, cramps have gone a little. Still got backache tho.....just taking it easy and one day at a time, did a digi this morn and was expecting not pregnant but i still got my 2-3 so thats hopeful, will retest at weekend n hope to c 3+....x

How is everyone today??? Thanks for your kind supportive words you are all such lovely thoughtful ladies xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats good news hun, i hope its just a one off for you. Take it easy :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hopes, I am so thrilled that you are better..The spotting is norm though scarey when you have suffered losses, I have been there.. But Pam is right sweetie pie! Hang in there..You, 9, me, we will all be fine! Deaf, whats news with you? 30, how are you feeling?? KENDRA, I had the same line on the same blue dye test at 5-6 dpo,,,thought it was an evap and look!! FXD for you sweetie..I cannot wait for a pink dye update! :flower::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

P.S. Kendra, the dollar tests are not as sensitive...I am pregnant and managed to still get the FAINTEST of lines on one 2 days ago..it was almost just a shadow and that was after a digi read pregnant!!! I would try again with a FRER sweetie..just my advice.:shrug:


----------



## KendraNoell

Ok yeah so hard to figure out which ones are sensitive or not!! I'll go buy FRERs later... took a dollar tree and another blue dye and got the same thing :$


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ugh......just been to toilet and more brownish cm wen i wipe....i think im gona end up miscarrying again at 5 weeks!! Im starting to wonder if i have low progesterone and thats why im not carrying past 5 weeks? Bn tested for everything else and all normal but never tested for low prog......need some time off after this no more ttc for a while as its all too stressful. Im fed up with it all, perhaps its not meant to be for me n dh? :cry:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Oh hopes, PLEASE try to get to a hospital for a scan and beta..tell them your situation..I am praying hard for you to get past this with your beanie..I am sick reading this from you but I am hanging on to hope!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh hun, no. Please ring the maternity unit at your local hospital and ask them for advice. Hopefully they will ask you to come in and they can do a scan and/or take blood?

I am sooo hoping this is just nothing. You soo deserve a sticky bean :hugs:

xxx


----------



## pambolina21

Please try not to worry honey....it's just brown...which means old blood....which probably means your beanie is snuggling in deeper into your lining cause he/she plans on sticking around FOREVER......but I agree with the other ladies and you should contact your doc or go to the ER and get looked at....My prayers are with you sweetie!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Well, I'm almost halfway in my cycle... Should be gearing up to ovulate this weekend or later. Was a bit down last night driving myself nuts with "what if" or "why" questions related to fertility. I know 6 months of trying isn't much compared with all the ladies on here but it's starting to get frustrating at this point when I've done bd at the right times and everything. This cycle I'm going to try every other day for bd and see what happens- maybe I'm not giving him enough time to rest in between sessions so as a result his spermy is not as strong. I don't know.

On the upside- I've been distracted with the school board issue happening right now. I also have a dr appt in June so going to be eager to see 3 weeks come and go so I can be off all summer and see the dr and stuff.


----------



## deafgal01

Hopes- I'd get a dr to take a look if you can! We can still save that :baby: right now.


----------



## asibling4gi04

deaf, I love your positive spirit! Way to go! They say it takes couples 6 months to conceive on average so perhaps the 6th will be a charm for you! I would get some preseed..this is the first time in my life trying it and I believe after 3 mths of TTC, it did the trick for me on the 4th try...I dont know how you or DH feel about preseed... :shrug: 

Hopes, waiting for your update with deep concern lovely... :flower::hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well ive been to the docs and so far so good, she checked my cervix and its closed which is a good sign right now, no guarantee though obviously! She saw the brown cm hanging around in my vagina (sorry tmi) and said it could be old implantation blood....so she took a swab anyway to rule out any infection....have had my hcg and progesterone bloods taken and am awaiting the results, i soooo hope my hcg levels have gone up.......still very nervous xxx

Just want to say thank you to all your lovely comments and supportive words, i hope my little beanie is hanging on in there.......:thumbup:

Babydust to you all..........:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great news Claire :happydance: when will you hear about your hcg levels?

Come on beanie, hang on in there :) we're all rooting for you :)

xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hopes that is marvelous..Canot wait to see your HCG levels climbing..I am not due for my first appointment next week Wednesday so I will probably get a HCG at that point?!?! I am so relieved for you! Love!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm out. And tired.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hugs Kendra..by the way, ALL OF MY TESTS FROM THE CLINIC WERE NEGATIVE! What a scare for awhile! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry to hear that Kendra, big :hugs: FX for June :)


----------



## pambolina21

:hugs: Kendra

We will move onto next month together sweetie!!! I'm sure I'll be right behind you!!! I have 6 more days on my progesterone and then I start my Clomid.....GOSH I HOPE IT HAPPENS THE FIRST TRY!!!! FX!!!

:dust:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, am devestated, my hcg levels are 327, they were 386 a week ago so im losing my little beanie.....:cry:

DH says he dosent want too TTC anymore so we are calling it a day for a while...we goin back to NTNP and if i get pg then great.....just cant cope with the stress anymore...

You have all been amazing friends and i will keep coming back and checkin in you all, i wont be far away....just need some time to gather my thoughts xx

I love you all so much and want to say a huge thanks for all your support, i will be back very soon xxxx


----------



## KendraNoell

Omg hopes I'm so sorry I can't imagine what you're going thru ... have you found out why you keep miscarrying??


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh I am so sorry! :hugs: I know how you feel, and if you need anything let me know. I am so sad for you :cry:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: OH babyhopes! Will they do tests to figure out why the beanie isn't hanging on? I hope that baby sticks...

Asib- I have conceive plus. I use it sometimes but not always. I wasn't so positive like 2 days ago or yesterday. :rofl: But I'm over it now so I'm ok for now.


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs:Hi Ladies...

Sooooo sorri iv been away... We did go away, but when to see family on the way back then came home OH has lost his job and trying to sort things out... I had my bloods back they were 14.8 so bornderline:dohh: soo Iv got some clomid! :thumbup: so hope that can help me...
HUgs to claire... im very sorry :hugs::hugs: Here if you need a chat and thanks for the msg's you missed me... :hugs:

Gratz to the bfp girlies :thumbup:

Im bk now... :flower:x


----------



## deafgal01

Yay hi Laura- welcome back!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls well the bleeding has started.....am glad its happening naturally as yhe doc was unsure as to whether it was eptopic or not so time to let nature take its course......:cry:

Anyway onwards and upwards i say...had a good chat n cry with my most darling bestest friend husband last night and we defo NTNP from now on and if i get preggers then thats great if not then we wait as long as it takes :thumbup: no more ovulation kits, dates or trying too dtd wen we need too, its sooooo stressful isnt it! We will get there i know we will! Im giving up wen im 45 so i got 10 years to go yet! :happydance:

Waiting for my progestrone levels to get back to see if thats my problem, in a way i hope it is then i have some answers, other than that ive had all tests done and all normal so there is no explantation for it! Im thinking of getting my eggs looked at to c if they any good but im not sure how i find this out so will do some investigating.

Laura lovely to c you back hun....whats your ttc plans for this month then?? Are you opk'ing again?? xx

How is everyone else? Hope you all ok xxxx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Aww HOPES (((((((((((((((hugs::hugs:)))))))))))))))))) I am so sad and so very sorry sweetie!!!! I cannot imagine..I am glad its not ectopic though..Thats a relief of some strange sorts!!! I hope you will be around..Update about your progestrone! I bet thats what it has to be...? I am here if you need to talk love! You and DH are in my thoughts and in my heart..:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

WELCOME BACK LAURA YOU WERE GREATLY MISSED!:flower:


----------



## laura_2010

So sorry claire and hope you get some anwsets, im not ovulating 100% iv found out I was borderline... so got them again next month... I'm not gonna. Opk as well, jst do it... xx
Do it Xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

I think thats the best way laura, just try and do things naturally......xx:hugs:

Im so annoyed that through all the TTC we have done, the stress of bd'ing at the right time, the amount of money i spent on OPK's, digi's and pregnancy tests, the stress of is this bfp or bfn and everything else that goes with it, that it has turned out like this.......its just not worth the money or hassle......:nope:

Our time will come and i know it, was so worried that DH would say that enough is enough now and give up all together but he hasnt, so gona do it how he wants from now on and see what happens......he has been a rock to me like all of you have too......time for no more tears and to start smiling again i think.....xxx

Rach, any news from your scan yet????? am excited to see pics!!!! yaaayyyy :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hopes you are lucky to have a wonderful DH! And he is lucky to have you! I love your positive spirit and I am certain 2 wonderful people such as you and DH will have your day in the sun! and it will KEEP SHINING! Love to you sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh thanks AS you are so sweet, it makes me feel more positive being on here and having supportive friends like yourself......how are you feeling today? has the heartburn subsided???xx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Claire, yes, I noticed heartburn when I eat saucey things and that makes sense to me. LOL..I had a scare last night though. Lower back was hurting like a tooth ache on the left side where my kidney would be? It lasted about 30 minutes and stopped..Unsure what that was all about but I went to bed with worry...Oh well time will tell for all of us ladies.. I am certainly glad you are handling things well..:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Im sure you will be fine if the pain went after 30 minutes, i would be more concerned if it lasted the whole day or nothing you did would take the pain away.....you will be fine! Positive thoughts AS please!!!!!! :thumbup: I have faith in you and your beanie that all will be well, and beanie was just snuggling in a little deeper...:hugs:

Awwww my DH has just rang and said he gona take me shopping tomorrow if i feel up to it....hmmmmm what shall i buy??? maybe a new handbag, ohhh gucci would be nice, LOL he wouldnt be impressed! No i think i might just let him buy me a new outfit and then let him take me for lunch, with a glass of wine or two, yaayyyy! :wine:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Claire, you have a good man lovey! AWWW! Hey buy whatever makes your heart content! Whats for lunch? May I join? lol..As for the wine, IM VERY JEALOUS HERE!! :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

P.S. Thanks for reassuring me. I have not taken any more tests I am waiting a couple more days to be sure lines are progressing..I am paranoid!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh babes, dont test anymore!!!!!!!!!!!! im telling you not too, even in a couple of days!!!!! i have tortured myself testing each day sometimes i was testing 3 times a day because if the line was a tiny bit lighter i panicked! Try and wait until you see your doctor and get hcg's done.....Even though im m/c'ing i never saw a faint line leading upto it, i was getting dark lines yesterday and even a 2-3 on my digi still this morning and look where i am! Dont waste your money or your nerves, you are gonna be fine! :hugs: the best test you can get is a blood test so try and wait it out.....:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks Hopes for your insight...I prob wont test ..My appointment is next Wednesday so maybe I can hold off until then!?!? I think your situation is scaring me big time.. Thanks for being here for me through your hard time..You are very unselfish!


----------



## Flowerbaby

:hugs:Awww babes dont let me scare you......i shouldnt really be on here with you preggy mums because i dont want to upset anyone! But i know you are gona be okay and im here to reassure you of that xxxx:kiss:

Well im gona go and have some lunch coz im hungry.... ugh, theres nothing in for DH's dinner and i darent leave house so will have to check my cupboards and see what i can russle up from nothing ! lol! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Dont feel that way sweetie!! I want to have you here..You are peace for me..You bring me to a happy place! ORDER CHINESES TAKE OUT! LOL!:haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Everyone,

Claire, your being so brave and selfless, i really wish you could have had a better outcome, its so unfair. Glad to hear your dh has been looking after you, a shopping trip sounds great. Yeah new outfit, then a night out on the tiles maybe?! Thinking of you at this sad time. xxx :hugs: xxx

Laura- so glad to see you back, we've missed you. Hope your well. Glad your getting sorted, hope this cycle is it for you :hugs:

As-please don't worry, like Claire says you have to be positive until you know otherwise but you will be fine hun. Sending lots of sticky :dust: :hugs:

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## pambolina21

Babyhopes....I'm so sorry for everything you are going through....I can't imagine....we are all here for you, you don't need to go anywhere!!!! Your not bringing anyone down! This is a discussion thread....pregnant or not pregnant everyone is welcome here! Especially you...you are apart of us and we are apart of you...Stay strong honey!!!

Much love to you!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey Rach thanks for your kind words, you are a such a lovely person xx

Anyway how did the scan go?????????????????????????????????:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks mummy how are you feeling?

Pam whats news sweetie?? 

CLAIRE I AGREE..WE ALL NEED/ WANT YOU AROUND..LOVING THE MISS PIGGY LOL..


----------



## Flowerbaby

Pam thank you soooo much, your kind words brought tears to my eyes...im just so up and down but trying to stay strong. I just want these next few days over with so that i can move on. Still not bleeding heavily so i feel housebound as i darent leave incase i have bad pains or bleeding.....not nice, am gutted that i have to go through this for the 3rd time! :cry:

Anyway on a nice note, how are you hun? anymore testing???xxx :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks for asking Claire, bless ya. 

Yes it went well thanks, just the 1 beanie and all healthy but glad i went all the same. Also got put forward 2 days :)

xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

YAY 30!! :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh thats fab news Rach, yaaaayyyyy your a lime!!! Am really pleased for you xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thanks guys, your the best :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

:hugs: Babyhopes

Nothing new for me...I tested this mornin but it was stark white...I'm not gonna test anymore....it's just a waste...if I was preggo it would show up by now....so I'm gonna save them for after I take the Clomid....I have to go in for the CD21 testing....but that's not for awhile now...lol...

Does anyone watch that Extreme Couponing? If so...anyone ever try it?


----------



## laura_2010

Awww a lime hehe! bet it was amazing!!:hugs:
Hugs pam hope you get sorted :hugs:
Have you had test's bk claire? Iv got my self some clomid... to try next month as it arrived late... x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep i am a lime! so much nicer than a prune! haha


----------



## KendraNoell

[email protected]"yay your a lime" lol that made me smile and god knows i needed it...

hopes I know it doesn't make you feel better right now probably but I can't believe that God would put you through this mess unless He had a better reason, I believe everything horrible happens so that when good things do happen it is so much more amazing... *hugs*


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh, glad i could make you smile Kendra! :)


----------



## pambolina21

Yay Laura...we can be Clomid Sister's....lmao....


----------



## pambolina21

I'm so naive....aside from you ladies I am the only one in my family supporting the idea of becoming pregnant....I am aware that I am overweight but in my mind I think "who cares!? I don't...well I do care because I would like to be slimmer but that shouldn't stop me from trying to make my wish come true!"

Just tonight I brought up to my husband that I was a little upset at his lack of support...I really thought he was on board....but I think the increase in our sex life was more appealing than anything....freakin pig! But tonight he's like...you'll get pregnant eventually...when you least expect it....I just focus on what we already have...Okay, I understand that focusing on what we already have is a good thing...BUT I DO THAT ALREADY! Now I'm trying to focus on what I want (what I thought WE wanted) and that was to make a baby together, to add to our family....I envision a baby so often I cry when I see his face (yes he cause that's what I really want....but a girl will be great too!) But at the same time I'm like HELLOOOOOOOO...I haven't had a period in 2 years....it's not just gonna happen out of no where...my body isn't working anymore...I have to have help from the doctors...I have to take all these pills (which makes me feel sick often) but does he care...NOOOO....

Again, I am naive...I watch these baby shows on TV and I see how excited people are that a baby is coming....I've never had that! FOR ONCE I'd like someone to be as excited as me or more so...you know?

Aside from you ladies...I'm alone in this....:cry:....and I can't do this alone...not mentally, not emotionally and sure has hell not physically....I can't be the only one IN on this....It takes 2 to make a baby...Not ONE and the other is just along for the ride....

So...with that said...and as much as this really, really, really hurts...I'm putting an end to my TTC journey....no more testing (hpt's or opk's), no more temping, no more FF....no Clomid.....and no more BNB....:cry::cry::cry:

I am so sorry for leaving....this road is suppose to be a joyous one and it's just not....and while I sit here and spill myself on this forum...typing through my tears....my husband is in bed snoring like he's not got a care in the world....:nope:

I love you all...so very, very much...and I am so honored to call you all friends....but please understand that this is something I have to do....I am so happy for Mummy, Asibling and 9babies....your blessings are within arms reach sweeties....Babyhope, I will continue to pray for you honey, you will one day get to hold your forever baby, I know you will!!!!:hugs: Kendra and Laura...I wish you all the luck in the world!!! You'll get your BFP soon!!!!! :hugs:

If any of you wish to contact me here is my email : [email protected]

Again...I love you all so very much!!!! Please understand.

I've already notified the Admin to delete my account. I'm not sure when that will happen....but I will not be coming online to check for responses. So if you wish to contact me...please use my email.


----------



## KendraNoell

Pam- I believe in my heart you will come back to us eventually. I don't believe that this incident with your husband is going to make you stop TTC forever... he's just being a douche and there is a bit of truth in his words... I mean it will happen whether you are trying super hard or not if its meant to be... I know you want a baby as bad if not more than the rest of us but I feel a little rejected that you would leave when we have all supported each other through everything :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

oh GOODNESS I am sad. I am so sad..and very upset that I keep signing in to find MC and bad news..I am in tears and I cannot stop them from rolling down..... Truly sad... :cry::cry:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh no Pam please dont leave us, we are all rocks here for one another and we all have our problems with life and TTC and its good to be able to be there for each other......please dont go! I felt the same way a couple of days ago and was ready to give up on everything, but have found it easy by staying on BnB and talking to my friends on here....oh bless ya, my heart goes out to you honey xxxx:hugs:

Well girls i have just rang the docs about my progesterone levels and there is a note on my file saying 'discuss with doctor' and they cant tell me over the phone.....so is this what my problem is?????? i cant get to speak to anyone about it until tues morning so will have to wait until then. Sounds like it could be low though as you would think they would tell me if there wasnt a problem?? Interesting..........:shrug:

How is everyone today?

AS stop stressing honey......its no good to you or the baby....dont worry about anyone else right now we are all fine, you need to think about yourself chick.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hopes I think thats prob what it is ..in that case they can help you with a suppliment of progestrone..I am worried..more than you know! :cry::cry: thanks for the encouragement though!


----------



## laura_2010

Poor pam hope you come bk hun :hugs: you started this thead sooo need to be here! x

Claire- they sed that about mine discuss.. but I said to them can I have the numbers plz and they did give them me but still had to go in xx :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Girls i am so freaking angry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

The doctor has just rang me and said that my progesterone level at 5 weeks was only 4.9!!!!! Which i think is really low....it should be more around the 20+ mark from the research i have done. why was i not tested when i requested the freakin test at 4 weeks, the doctor bloody refused it!!!!!!! ARrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......fawiojrio uwye fo; h\weorfvawoha irvuhawiubhi - this is how i feel right now!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: My baby could have been saved if it hadnt have been for incompetent bloody NHS doctors!!!! 

Has anyone else ever had there levels checked when pregnant?? im so pissed off right now i could scream!!!:gun::devil:

I am now being referred back to my specialist so that he can produce a pregnancy plan for me which will hopefully include some form of progesterone tablets.....:thumbup:

RANT OVER SORRY GIRLS........:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## asibling4gi04

HOPES I AM ANGRY FOR YOU! OMG..I wish I could scream but i am at work..Baby cakes, now that you know, you can move forward with the progestrone and TTC...I guess thats the only way to look at it now!!:hugs::shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yeah your right AS, im just hoping they dont fob me off again.....they dont stand a chance to be honest and i just think even if it dosent work its definetly worth a go......so we will wait and see! :thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

hopes i pray for your bf sticky bean!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i think that is really low Claire - website i just checked said between 9 and 47 so i think they should defo be prescribing you some progesterone tablets. No wonder your angry.

The nhs does make me angry sometimes, where they try and cut corners. Even with my private scan i noticed how much more they cared about making sure i could see everything and just generally reassuring me.

Hope you get your pregnancy plan sorted soon hun xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so upset pam is leaving. she has always been so supportive of me and my ttc journey. even after every positive test I got, she still was supportive. I could cry and on all days like this.

found out my daughter needs speech, occupational therapy, has significant language and speech delays, also needs to see an neurologist. and all I can thinka bout it,s is this something I did, did the meds I was on when I was pregnant with her do this, did the seizures she had as a baby. what did I do wrong??
I am hurting, and now with pam leaving. I just want to curl up in a ball and cry. 

:cry:


----------



## deafgal01

Aww ladies ladies ladies :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I know you all need :hugs: today! It's definitely been rough lately. Pam's definitely been our rock and hope she comes back soon. If not, we have her email. I wonder if she uses facebook. Hmm... We need to send positive thoughts to her right now. It's not the same without her already- I miss her.


----------



## laura_2010

Is clomid diffrent to prosterone?? 
My cd bloods were 14.8 borderline so I was told... Might go in monday and see... x


----------



## KendraNoell

hopes! i would be so angry too! how does progesterone save the baby when its low do they just boost your levels? just curious as I don't understand it at all...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls how are we all today???:flower:

9, im sorry to hear that you daughter is having problems, ugh i bet you are stressed to bits with it all at the moment, dont blame yourself though as these things can sometimes happen without a cause....its not your fault honey and blaming yourself will just place stress on your new little baby growing inside you......i hope you are okay hun......how is the little beanie coming along? :hugs:

Kendra, progesterone is what keeps a pregnancy going up until the placenta takes over around 8/9 weeks....if your progesterone is low then the pregnancy may not be viable as there are no hormones to support it. I have been researching it online and its seems to be the most important thing for early pregnancy.....the problem i have is that doctors in the UK do not believe in boosting your projesterone if it is low as they assume this is only going to delay the inevitable....but if i do have low progesterone from the start then how on earth am i suppose to ever have a succesful pregnancy? So you can be given suppositries or oral meds to boost your progesterone but like i said the doctors here do not like to do that so i have to fight my corner and make sure that they do this for me! It seems like a lot of ladies in the USA have no problem getting the meds i would need and doctors over there believe in it more, so my problem is trying to convince my doc that i need them.....i feel like im gona have a huge fight on my hands!!!!:dohh:

Laura, i think the amount of progesterone needed for ovulation is different than in a pregnancy.......if you are not ovulating then your levels will def be low and i think thats were the clomid helps to produce the progesterone to make the egg pop out.....for me i need something to keep the progesterone high so that the pregnancy stays viable and i dont miscarry due to low doses, i think i can also use a cream so if my doctor refuses to give me anything im gona order the cream online and try and use that....:happydance:

How our are other preggy mummys today, Rach, AS?? hope you are both well xxxx:hugs:

DG. how you getting on hun??? Where are you at in your cycle? are you in the TWW yet??? :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Just got my first positive opk yesterday and still positive this morning... I think I've ovulated today but not sure. We will find out in the next 5 days where FF marks my ovulation. I bd once yesterday and that should be good enough to seal the deal if I am lucky. Trying to find ways to keep myself distracted and busy so I'm not thinking about where I'm at in my journey with ttc. Gonna go bowling with a bunch of friends this afternoon and maybe putt putt golf too if it stays this nice today. I'll do dinner out as well.


----------



## laura_2010

Yes claire been reading up as well... there are progesteone tablest as well Im gonna go in monday and tell them deffo... Iv recived my clomid tablets will start them next month as wanna see what my lvls are on cd21... xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yaaayyyy DG cheering you on this month for a BFP!!!!!:happydance: Sounds like you have a nice day and afternoon planned. Im off out with my girls tonight for some food, my DH has gone to Amsterdam for the weekend with the boys so i have peace at home! Think i may have a glass or two of wine tonight, dont want too many though incase i end up an emotional wreck! :cry: Am sure i will be fine though, im trying to do things to take my mind of things, makes the days go quicker too! :happydance:

Yeah Laura i would start them next month, how do you take them, do you start them on the day of AF or can you just start them at anytime??:shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: to all of you! I hope the clomid works for you Laura.

Kendra- I had no idea what role the progesterone played in ovulation/pregnancy until now. Wow, thanks for asking the question I never thought to ask.

I'm sitting around the house all bored. Decided maybe I'll paint my nails while I'm waiting. I could probably leave now and go out but I don't want my DH to be bored waiting to pass the time for his meeting. He's more of a homebody than I am. :rofl:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well ive got 2 beds to make up as ive just washed the sheets and some hoovering and floor cleaning to do and i just cant be bothered, im not in the mood....just went to fridge and spied a couple of bottles of ice cold beer my DH has left and im sooooo tempted to open one and glug it! Now thats boredom for you! lol! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: That is definitely boredom, babyhopes... I'm glad I don't have any beer or alcoholic drinks in the refrigerator to tempt me. :rofl:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Now heres a question for ya's......ive often wondered this......when i have reached 1000 posts will i become a chat happy bnb member?? Wowsers if i do, its seems like an acheivement and that i will be moving up a class! yaayyy! :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

babyhopes- i think it does change up when you reach 1000 posts. either that or 2000 i can't remember. :shock: I have over 6000 posts, it doesn't seem possible... It doesn't even feel like I've posted that many? Does that mean I got no life? :rofl:


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe yeh have a nice chillout night claire...:thumbup: Im gonna try lol...
FX cross DG yay! :hugs:
Im chatty-happy lol didnt know you had to reach so many post's :wacko:
Clomid im gonna start frm CD 3 - CD7 xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yaaayyyy so i will be chat happy soon! FAB! :dance:

Wow over 6,000 posts DG, i wonder what you will be next! lol! :happydance:

Oh i didnt realise that you only took clomid for a few days, i thought you would take it your whole cycle but i suppose it makes sense as it is for eggy popping out purposes. I think you are gona ov this month and get your BFP without you realising it! How exciting! Not long until you are in the TWW then! yaaaayyyyy :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Girls!

Yeah i'm good thanks Claire, just bored! oh still feeling bad and being grumpy. He's also been working nights so had a lot of nights in alone, boo! 

Have a good night, i need a night out soon defo!

Take care xx


----------



## pambolina21

I can't stay away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll understand if there's resentment towards me....I really have been trying to stay away for my own good....not that you ladies haven't been wonderful....I love you all....but that I've become to dependant on this site....I just need to make sure I can handle all this on my own, you know? So I'll come back....but just try not to come on as much as I used too....lol....

Is that okay ya'll? Can I come back?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Pam yes yes yes of course you can come back.....we have missed you!!! Awwwww you have made my day! Whahoooo! :dance::dance::dance:Welcome back honey! Love ya lots xxxxxx:kiss: :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Yay soo gald your back wudnt be the same witout you! you made this thead so need to be here! :hugs::hugs::hugs: :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Pam :wohoo: OF COURSE you can come back! You're one of us! Less often is better than not at all!


----------



## pambolina21

AWWWW...thanks ya'll!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

Started the op Xmas baby and when I missed it I gave upLet my boyf miss my ov positive as he had high fever but the dtd two days before it and not stressing out and possibly taking a load of soy helped me this month:) due same week I lost my angel baby. (5months) :( but I've a good feeling


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww good luck Spellfairy hope you get your BFP! :hugs:

How is everyone today??? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well my bleeding has almost gone now so am pleased, i cant dtd for two weeks though bcoz of infection so it will have been nearly a month since we bd'd when we do again! lol! Staying away from:spermy::spermy::spermy: this month though as i wana give my body a rest but hoping to be back at it next month, so am hoping for a July BFP! Ugh where has this year gone!!! Hopefully i should have a pregnancy plan set up then and maybe have had more tests done and some meds ready to take....fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## KendraNoell

pampampampampampam yaaaay


----------



## pambolina21

Baby.....it's good that your giving your body a rest...I'm still so very sorry you've had to go through this...it was torture changing the thread title down to 3 BFP....but I know it was best cause I didn't want to upset you by seeing 4 BFP.....Pretty soon this WHOLE THREAD will be preggo together....I just know it!!!! :hugs: Sweetie!!

Kendra...lol....thanks hun!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

so so so very glad you are back! I would hav emissed you too much!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

9 :hugs: How you doing? Have you gone in for more testing yet? How's the beanie doing?


----------



## 9babiesgone

so far so good!! 
I am already feeling flutters, which I know it isnt gas, bc the same feeling grew to be kicks with my other children. it is just bc i am so small. or so they say.

things are well.

how are you?


----------



## pambolina21

That's awesome hun! And so early! LOL!!! I remember with Meghan I felt her at exactly 14 weeks....and only my husband and my Mom believed me! LOL!!!

I'm doing alright darling....just a bit uptight....I tested with some Wondfo midtream tests and 3 gave me faint BFP's but nothing on them since so I have to chaulk them up to evaps and then on with a Wondfo pink handled test I got what looked like a great but faint BFP...I mean the line is THERE...but nothing since then...so I think it's another evap...:cry: It just get's so frustrating an upsetting when I get a line and I get excited...only to test again and realize it's not true and a damn evap.....it's a hard thing to bounce back and forth from emotionally.....I'll test again in the morning with a pink handle and see what happens...but I'm not expecting anything to be honest :nope:

It'll happen one day I guess....I have one more day of progestrone and then onto Clomid!


----------



## asibling4gi04

9, glad you are doing well...Hopes, I think about you daily!! Pam. aww so hopeful for you lovey! FXD for your bfp!!:hugs::flower:


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks AS....I know I shouldn't give my hopes up for Clomid to work the first time...but I'm gonna make sure it works! I'm gonna sex it up like I've never sexed it up before!!!!! I'm gonna have one sore vajayjay...but it'll be all worth it!

The only thing that will hold me back is if I don't ovulate....so let's pray when I go in for my CD21 bloods that everything's cool!


----------



## pambolina21

Where is everyone today???!!


----------



## deafgal01

I'm busy kicking myself in the head... I was sleeping for 8 hours... Then I woke up... Somehow I realized I had forgotten to do one important chore last week - just today I realized that.


----------



## pambolina21

AHH no!!! I've done that before!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Normally I'd be cool with forgetting stuff but this important chore happens to be checking on the cat at my parents' house last week. Ops... At least she had food for like 3 days and then she ran out (they left on Tuesday and came home Sunday so that means she was out of food by Friday for sure and nothing all weekend)... Mom didn't say anything about the cat so I guess that means that she's fine. :shrug: I'm over it now. I'm done beating myself up over it. :dohh:


----------



## KendraNoell

Sorry I was avoiding the house today because I didn't want to be around DH. He's an arse.


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- what'd he do now?


----------



## KendraNoell

I cheated on him one time almost a year ago, I told him the next morning because I felt so bad about it, and I've been nothing but honest to him since then. We talked and we agreed to move past it and not let it hang over us like a bad omen. Well he decided to swing it over my head again and I'm not dealing with it anymore. If you said you'd move on, you move on completely. Not just when it suits you.


----------



## deafgal01

Geesh :grr: Let me at him... He's an ass for bringing it up again and again... Obviously if he was over it, he'd let it go and leave it in the past instead of bringing it up when it suits him.. You've been honest with him and have not given him any more reason to doubt your trust.

:hugs: Kendra I'm thinking of ya today.


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah, it ripped me up what I did, it was literally six or seven hours later... and I stopped talking to the guy and I didn't go out with anyone for a long time and stayed home to prove I felt bad about it, found a lot of web sites talking about cheating and how to work it out... it just seems like it never meant to work out to begin with.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Aw Kendra... That should be good enough for your man to put it in the past.


----------



## KendraNoell

Yup. Well I mean I kind of understand his concern because I recently started talking to the guy again. We were friends before DH and I met and had been together before he and I met as well. We had a good friendship and let drunkenness get in the way... but he's still a really good friend and I missed talking to him. Proximity keeps us away for the most part but DH still thinks I'm "sneaking away" to cheat on him. I don't have time for that!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

I wonder what it would take for your DH to trust you again with letting you talk with your friend.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, hope you all well! Im still bleeding a little, ugh i wish it would just go away now, am sick of it!:cry:

Ugh im so gutted about the ash cloud, spse to be goin to florida on thurs with work, my first flight back, and im not sure if will be goin now or not! Was soooo excited as it willtake my mind of things goin shopping and sunbathing but its not looking likely! Stay away nasty ashcloud!!! Your as evil as af!!!!:wacko:

Kendra your dh is bein a plonker....tell him to stop bein so silly. It was a one off and you wouldnt be trying for babies if u intended on it happening again!! Men eh!!! :winkwink:

DG you in TWW now? How ya feeling?? When is af due?? Got everything crossed for ya! xxx

Pam any sign of af yet????? awww dont worry bout putting 3 bfp's amok bout things...hoping to see my specialist in cple weeks as i wana try bein put on progesterone. I think you take it dont you? Do u have to keep taking it when you get ya bfp?? Is it tablets or suppositries? Any info wud be great thanks hun xxx

AS, 9, rach, how are our preggy mummys???? Xxx

Laura how u babe? U had anymore bloods done yet? My prog level was 4.9 so thats mega low....im hoping the doc will prescribe me progesterone to keep my levels up during pg....:happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

PAM you, my friend, are making me sit here at work amd truly LAUGH OUT LOUD! A sore vajayjay! Way to go darling! I am fxd for your BFP and no AF..Still stalking..Love, Jodi - (AS)

Kendra, I think you are quite a woman to admit your wrong doings and try to grow and learn from the experience..OH is probably a wee bit insecure about that incident. I know I would be..It does not mean hes a bad person or an Arse, its just something he cannot work through in his head. Have you tried couples counseling sweetie??:shrug: I hope you work it out.

Deaf, whats new chicka? I miss seeing you around..

As for me, sick..My daughter has yet another bout of strep throat and I THINK I caught something. Fever, sneezy, stuffy,, sore throat and LOTS of pressure in my runny nose..Cannot sleep at all ! Thank Goodness tomorrow is my first appointment! I probably need meds.. How is everyone else doing?

:shrug::hugs::flower:


----------



## asibling4gi04

AHHH HOPES, THERES MY GIRL! Sorry about the downer regarding your plans to go to fla. I am sooooo glad your doc office is opening their eyes to the seriousness of your need for progestrone! I just KNOW once you are on that, it is going to bring you to your dream come true ! Follow the rainbow sweetie and NEVER give up! You are strong and wonderful and sooooo deserving of it! 

I am sicky. Caught a nasty spell from my little one..Fever, sore throat, runny yet stuffy nose, you name it.. SLEEPLESSNESS... Thanks for asking love. 

Big hugs to you!:hugs::flower:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww bless ya AS, you are poorly arent you.....sending you a huge cyber hug xxxxx:hugs:

Well girls, fantastic news...........some progress at last :dance::dance::dance:..........my recurrent m/c specialist has just rang to say that he is going to prescribe me Progesterone suppositries as soon as i get my BFP!!! As there is no conclusive evidence that it actually works my gp cannot prescribe them so i have to get referred to him and i will be seen within 48 hours and put on progesterone! Awww i so hope it works girls and i get to keep my little baby this time!:baby: I have to give myself 2 months rest....so wont be TTC again until late July now.....ohhhhh please let this be it girlies!!!!  *I would love an August BFP!!!!!!!!! * :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi everyone!

Thats fantastic news Claire, yay! and that will mean a spring baba! lovely :)

I thought this ashcloud wasn't suposed to be disrupting flights this time? or have things changed?

Pam- good to you back, you sex it up girl!

as - sorry to hear your sick, even worse when your preggo

I'm good, seeing midwife today for my booking in app' finally! 

xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all...
Glad things are getting soretd claire :happydance:
Im having CD bloods again 2nd June so wating to have them and tk it frm there... I was ref to a gyno about midcyle bleeding but waiting list is 11weeks omg!:dohh: so will jst carry on TTC... We BD ed last night and will 2mro maybe jst weneva supose its nice not opking tho:winkwink:
but got me clomid to start cd3 sooo jst waiting....:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi Rach, we started to TTC last August and i always said to my DH i bet it takes a year.....so will be interesting to see if it really does, then i'll say 'i told you so' lol! its looking likely! Not long til your 12 week scan, i cant wait for piccies. Flights out of Scotland are now being divereted in and out of Manchester and Newcastle today, well thats with my airline anyway....my Florida is due to fly back into Glasgow on Saturday morning! Lets hope its all cleared by then, if not i dont mind staying out there for a little longer! hee hee! Just need to get there first, i fly out of Newcastle and its heading this way!!!......xxx:hugs:

Laura, its a nightmare trying to get into seeing Gyny' and specialist consultants,...i got referred in Nov last year and didnt get too c mine until Jan 18th i then didnt get any results back until March! So all in all nearly 6 months until i had results....NHS are crap! Am sure you will be sorted a lot quicker though but i know how frustrating it is!! Yeah just bd here n there and ya never know!!! Good luck honey.....not long until TWW!:happydance:

Well as for me im just gona have fun bd'ing and lotsa practising for next two months......its nice to know there is no pressure for a little while! Got a little holiday booked in a few weeks, then DH's ds is coming to stay for 2 weeks in July then we will be back to TTC! :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh hun, hope it is 1 yr lucky. Myself and oh were both correct in forward guessing our bfp, he said when we move into the new house and i said it'd be a xmas baby so we were both right! :hugs:

Hope you get to Florida, be lovely to have some sun! It feels like summers been and gone here!

I'm not sure whether i'll post any pics on this thread, i don't want to upset anyone but i'll let you know where and when i do hun xx

xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi Laura, Hi 30! Miss you ladies!

Hopes, that is the best news I have heard today! Yippe...I CANNOT wait for you to stop enjoying DTD so much and start DTD to be a bumpie with a sticky bean again! Thanks for the cyber hugs..I am sending them right back sweetie pie! :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Babyhopes...that's great new sweetie!!! I'm so glad to hear that! I am on progesterone but it's only to induce a cycle....I take 10mg for 10 days and then I wait for AF...when she shows up I'll take my Clomid on CD3-7....can't waaaaaaaaaaait!!!

AS....sorry your so sick hun! It does suck when preggo....I got sick alot with Meghan and it's the reason they took her a week earlier than my planned C-Section....my body just couldn't handle everything anymore....

Kendra...sorry hun!! :hugs:

Mummy....I can't wait to see pic's either! So exciting!!!

DG....glad your not beating yourself up anymore....when my husband's parents go out of town they always leave us with the responsibility of taking care of her cat....she doesn't even ask anymore....we just know if she leaves we gotta go over....uughh....

Laura....I guess we will be Clomid sister's after all!! LOL!!! I'm praying we both get our BFP's on first try!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks Pam..My sick is due to a cold/fever/pressure in head..UGH.. I have no MS yet knock on wood~ You do know clomid can priduce multiples??!! :hugs::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## pambolina21

Oh I know...lol...it would be cool huh? Hard work...but AWESOME!!! But I'm willing to bet I'll only have one...lol....


----------



## 9babiesgone

I was on clomid this time, and well I am waiting to find out if there is more than one in there. LOL


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh wow, you clomid girlies could end up with mutiples then! How fab!!! xx

9, when is your first scan hun?? Cant wait to see pics xxx :hugs:

RAch you must show us the pics.....i dont think anyone on here will be upset at all.....i cant wait to see it, we can all take guesses at what we think you are having then!! yayyyyxxx:happydance:

AS is it your first appt tomorrow? Did you test again yet? She should do your bloods tomorrow and im expecting too see nice high levels from ya hun, whahoooo!!! :happydance: Will they scan you tomorrow aswell? xx:kiss:

Pam, so your progesterone must be in tablet form?? Mine are suppositries to be shoved up my vag or butt, can decide which one id prefer yet!!! lol!! sticky vag or a bunged up butt! LOl! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pambolina21

awww....when will you find out??


----------



## pambolina21

I'd go with the vajayjay...lol....up the bum might cause you to have a bowel movement and make it come out....lol...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ha ha ha, yeah your right, im not into things up my bum anyway, dosent feel right! lol!!! Hee hee! :rofl::rofl:

Think i'll stick to my vageenareena sounds a bit more pleasant that way!!:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm :rofl: girls! Sorry shouldn't laugh but thats so funny! 

Just had the midwife come and do my booking in app' finally! all well, she couldn't find hb to listen into but said thats perfectly normal as its early, just glad i had that scan otherwise i'd be panicking right now! 

Ok will post my 12wk scan pics next wk, look forward to hearing your guesses! :)


----------



## pambolina21

lol..yea...it's just like what you would do if you have a yeast infection...lol...just make sure you wear a pantyliner or something...lol....might dripple out alittle....


----------



## pambolina21

Mummy...I'm gonna go ahead and call it....I say....

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1985/1985676z2e3jwmqmy.png


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh i hope so Pam! :happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

I can FEEL it....it's going to be a girl...my mind won't let me change my mind....if that makes any sense....it's like....when I think of you I feel it's a girl and when I try to sense a boy my mind won't let me....I'm no psychic or anything....it's just a feeling! :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

I feel same way as Pam, Its a girl!!! ive thought it from the start aswell, cant wait to find out!:happydance:

Lol, thought that might make u giggle! Yes i will defo have to wear a pantyliner, dnt want any dribbling in my knicks!! Lol! Gona google them n c wot the verdict is with them....looks like dtd will be out the window until im taken off them at 12 weeks! :thumbup:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am in a good mood today. how is everyone??


:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Glad to hear it 9!!! I'm doing alright...just busting my butt around the house...taking a little break right now....lol....


----------



## 9babiesgone

eh I did that earlier. and it was tough. I feel ya on that one!!! take a breather.

:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Babyhopes...LMAO....glad you agree!!! 

I dunno if I'll have to be put on progesterone or not...when I go in for my CD21 bloods I guess I'll find out if my progesterone is alright...I know the last time I had bloodwork done and they checked everything my results showed that my progesterone was low...even for not being pregnant....so I dunno....


----------



## 9babiesgone

i have that problem too, pam, low progesterone!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Keep that girl vibe going girls! :happydance: Of course if it is a boy it is still a blessing :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

what do you have already 30?


----------



## pambolina21

I'm wanting a boy....lol...I have my two girls...so I'd like to have a boy!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I have a boy 9, so would be lovely to have 1 of each :) what do you have? x


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have a 3 year old girl and a 2 year old boy!! lol
but I kinda want another girl. bc boys are so dang active.


----------



## deafgal01

I'm definitely in the 2ww... I almost died of :shock: when I saw how fast my temp was rising and stopped at 98.90 today. I would guess I'm maybe 2dpo. FF hasn't said yet- they might determine that tomorrow or Thursday based on the temperatures.

How's everyone doing? I missed you too, asib and everyone. I had quite a busy weekend.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope you get your girly too 9 :) my boy is very active too, wears me out!


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah my son is always moving. always. my daughter wasnt as bad at this age.


----------



## pambolina21

Hmmm...my daughter is all over the place...and she isn't even 2 yet....lol....maybe if I have a boy he'll be calm!!!


----------



## deafgal01

I think it varies from kid to kid... Some kids (regardless of gender) can be very active while others are more calm.


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all...
Well this is my first month of not opking :thumbup: and it's so less stress we BDed Monday night and OH wanted to this morn so im kinda covered jst hope my CD21 blood test shows iv ovulated... then Il be tking clomid next month...
Also Iv lost 1stone and 1/2 lb in 2weeks iv been so sliming world and soo much walking that could help...:thumbup:
Crnt wait to see piccys Rach :happydance:
FX crossed pam that you get good news!
Fx crossed that it will be your month DG...:hugs:
And AS hows you hun?
And kendra hope your okies..:hugs:
And claire... how are you? Pleased your on the right track deffo!! :hugs::hugs: Wen u away frm hun? xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well done Laura, that's amazingly quick to loose a stone! 
Sounds like your covered, maybe fit another bd in next couple of days just in case? 

Thanks for the support, looking forward to seeing my beanie again :) 

but now off to dentist, boo - i hate the dentist :(


----------



## laura_2010

Oh NO! Hate dentist... Iv gotta go 2mro and tk angel as well she hasnt been for 1yr since then scared her so proppa dreading it...:dohh: but told her she can have a new dvd lol... Yes deffo maybe 2mro will BD and day after lol gottta be covered lol... Good luck at dentist xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Dentist was ok, i supose. Think she might have been a little gentler with me!

I loved being a kid for that reason, getting treats if you had to endure anything nasty! maybe i should treat myself to something hmm...!


----------



## pambolina21

I am so used to the dentist...nothing fazes me...lol....My Mom is a Dental Assistant and the Dr. she works for is someone I've known since I was a little girl....so I'm used to being in the seat....LOL....Plus, can't reall complain when alot of the time the Dr. doesn't charge me for my work....lol....it pays to have connections I guess! And my sister works in the office to, she's the office manager.....I actually have to get Hannah in really soon for her yearly checkup....no cavities last year, let's hope she's cavity free again this year!!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, hope you all ok.....imhaving a sad day today.....just feeling down in myself, am back at work tomorrow and keep feeling angry as i shudnt be going and shud be pregnant! Ugh im peed off........ I willbe fine tomorrow, just need to give myself a good shake! We bd'd this morning first time in ages but obviously used pull out method and it made me feel sad afterwards as i just want to be pregnant again now!!!!! Ohhh sorry for rant girls, i promise i wont rant again about it but life is soooo unfair and cruel!! :cry:

Anyway on a nice note....wow laura u have dun rlly well losing a stone. You shud be proud of yaself hun!!! Well done! Now its time to get ya BFP! Yaaayyyy! So do u feel u hav ovulated this month?? xxx:hugs:

How is everyone else??? Hope u all ok n lots hugs to ya's xxxx


----------



## deafgal01

babyhopes- rant away! If you don't rant away somewhere, then it's getting bottled up in you and that hurts you more so it's best to get it out somewhere. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon.

I actually prefer seeing the dentist over the dr anyday... I don't know why that is... I just dislike going to the dr more than going to the dentist. I guess it helps that the dentist has train pictures in his waiting room so I'm a happy customer for going to the dentist. Haha...

Doing fine... Need to sleep a little more but other than that, I'm good. FF finally charted my ovulation so seems I'm 3 dpo. :yipee: Bring on the 2ww.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Claire you go ahead and rant hun, nobody will think any less of you :hugs: I hope you have a good day back tomorrow - have you heard whether you are going to Florida? 

I hate anything medical really even opticians! which is why i had to do hypnobirthing with Thomas otherwise i would have spent 9mths panicking about giving birth! :haha:

yay to 3dpo dg :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

really really hate this. preggo tired and low iron!! bad combo!! : (


----------



## spellfairy

hi 9babies i remember you from first time i lost my baby, so unlucky you have lost another 3 babies since then:( my thats unfair (did you get tested?)! but your pregnant again iam due 21 jan so think that makes me 5 weeks now or so ... i hope we both have sticky ones.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks spellfairy!! I am due january 8th!!!

almost 8 weeks. really hope this is sticky beans for both of us. sticky bean :dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

9 every day that passes and your ticker is still there I get so much more hopeful that this is a super sticky one for you!!!

Things are better today, seems we made up for the most part. Still aren't BD-ing though. Not sure what his deal is :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

Spellfairy you are due on my birthday! :happydance:

9, How are you? 

Kendra, glad things are getting resolved..Have you tried to BD?:shrug:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am ok, just having an difficult time with my husband lately but just trying to be positive.


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs::shrug:aww 9, hugs..men! Hows the levels??


----------



## pambolina21

Another friend on Facebook is pregnant.....

:cry::nope::cry:

Hard to maintain the good vibes right now....

Praying: Please, Please, Please let it be my turn soon!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

asibling4gi04 said:


> :hugs::shrug:aww 9, hugs..men! Hows the levels??

my levels were 558 now!!! : )


they went up very very fast. I am wondering if there is more than one!! lol


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina21 said:


> Another friend on Facebook is pregnant.....
> 
> :cry::nope::cry:
> 
> Hard to maintain the good vibes right now....
> 
> Praying: Please, Please, Please let it be my turn soon!!!

I really hope it is your turn next :dust:

praying for you. hope my news doesnt make you upset. I didnt see your post till after I posted it. : (

:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Oh no honey....your fine! Your posts don't upset me....None of ya'lls posts upset me....and neither did my friends....it's just natural I guess...to be jealous when someone has what you want...lol.....

Good news though....I'm on CD1 NOW!!! AF FINALLY showed up!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: 2 more days and I start the Clomid!!! EEK!


----------



## KendraNoell

Haven't BD-ed yet but he may get raped tonight...


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: He may get raped?! :rofl: Kendra- go :sex: him already!


----------



## KendraNoell

He said no :(


----------



## KendraNoell

He said its become too much work and I only want to do it to get preg. I mean yeah right now is the most fertile time so yeah I mean that's part of it but not all of it... you think he's getting performance anxiety because he knows I'm the most fertile?


----------



## deafgal01

Oh boo! A man saying no to bd to you?! That's just ain't right! :nope: :dohh: What do we do now? Do you use your charms to seduce him or anything like that? :(

:hugs: Aw Kendra- maybe tomorrow morning you can jump him?


----------



## KendraNoell

I work way earlier than when he gets up so probably not. O day isn't until the 31st I don't think so I have a few days, I just got to the beginning of my fertile time but I wanted to get some BD in every other day-ish. Guess that's not happening if he thinks the only reason we do it is to make a baby.


----------



## laura_2010

Awww hugs kendra :hugs: Im OH sed that.... I jst wait till he's gone Bed then pounce that seem's to work hehe! :haha: This month we BD 3times around so called feritle period if I ovulate but feel 1000% better after loosing weight and keep fit so might jst ovulate lol... less stress as well, we BDed weneva even tho I know in my head I shud ovulate today-ish we did BD last night tho lol and got cramping now :winkwink: but do feel better not stressing out as much I go on the 2nd for bloods... But was thinking if Im not ovulating or could be later or earler how can they jst do CD21 bloods...??
Confused lol...
Anyways off to take angel to school then for a long walkies... lol.. then catch up later...
Hope your all okies.. xx :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay for cd1 Pam :happydance: I hope we don't upset you but i know it must be hard. 
I've got to tell my friend soon about my bfp, gonna be hard as she's been ttc for 3yrs :(

Sorry your oh is being a pain kendra, mine was like that too. The only way i had a chance was to wake him up(if you get my drift!) but we only bd once or twice (not sure the 1st time counted as it was 5 days before ov) in the month i got my bfp. Hope you manage to catch him in the next couple of days :hugs:

Sounds like your enjoying ttc alot more this month Laura, its got to help being less stressed hun. Hope you've caught that eggy :happydance:

xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

DG, HOW ARE YOU? Hope you do not think I deleted you off of facebook., I ACTUALLY deleted my account for now..How are things??

Laura, thats the way to go! I like your approach and 30, I think "waking him up" is good advice for Kendra..What man can resist that???

Kendra, I sure do hope that things get better..I know its what you truly want..I hope OH comes to his senses soon! Or at least before the 31st! 

Pam, I am actually glad AF came at least now you have a fresh start and know exactly where you are in your cycle. Phew..What a long haul! :hugs:
Maybe Gayle was right, she did say June for you right??:shrug: fxd,,


----------



## deafgal01

asib- it's cool... I'm used to people going on hibernate from fb or deleting it... :shrug: I'm doing good... :thumbup: I'm so ready for the weekend! Bring it on! I'll have my camera ready too. :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Oh I am glad you realized that! OH and I have too many issues right now and add facebook to it, its creates more unwanted drama for me. I am too old for the issues lol...So, what will your camera be taking pics of?? I really hope this month is your month! I am not leaving these threads until all of my ladies are cooking up a bean! :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

asib- I'm going to the famous Indy 500 race track on Sunday- so I hope I get some good pictures of the race going on. We'll be tailgating in the infield there- drinking our beverage of choice and food and just partying... I've never tailgated before. :shock: So no idea what to expect. I'm so stocking up on sunblock for the day though. I joked to Cat's friend that we needed sun hats (big ones) and he told Cat and me that it wasn't the Kentucky Derby. :rofl: So no big hats for Sunday. :haha: I totally understand- sometimes there's too much drama on facebook so generally I avoid it when there's a lot of it going on or I hide in the game applications to ignore that.

Not sure if this is gonna be the cycle I get that bfp. I don't feel like it's my month. :shrug: I know I ain't out til AF shows and I got another week at least to wait.


----------



## asibling4gi04

oH MY DG, I am defo cracking up out loud here at work about the big hats! :haha: Thank you for msking me smile ear to ear! I must say I am jealous! I wish I was doing something fun..I WORK security and this weekend I have to sit in my car parked in front of someone's house and watch someone's wife walk her dog while hubby is out of town! Fun times let me tell you! Oh, tailgating is soooo much fun..It is huge here where I live..Especially for Football! So what will your bev choice be?? :shrug: As for being your month, its usually the month that you think is not your month that turns out to be it! fxd for you! :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Water will be my choice of beverage considering we'll be outside all day long- and hopefully we'll have some nice weather to boot- sun too...

:haha: I'm glad I could amuse you with the big hats comment. :blush: I thought it was a good idea... :dohh: til I realized it wasn't the beach or the Kentucky Derby. Oh well, I shall have to go to the derby one of these days and see what's the fun all about with that.

Tbh, I think I scheduled a bit too much fun into my schedule. I'm gonna need another weekend JUST to recover from my fun FUN fun weekend. :dohh: Oh well, good thing I only have to work 4 days next week and then I'll be done and free for the summer. Wait a minute, I can't complain about having too much fun! :rofl:


----------



## asibling4gi04

:rofl:dg, lol..never complain about too much fun! I wish I can say the same for me! But once you have that little one, goodness, wait and see how the times will change..the fun will be a memory...so will the freedom! It is soooo worth it though,,


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Thanks for that reminder. That's a good point, a very good point...


----------



## 9babiesgone

hey everyone. :hugs:

really havent got much to say today. honestly.


----------



## asibling4gi04

9 im lonely without my ladies..are you okay? I miss you and Hopes terribly! :cry:


----------



## 9babiesgone

eh not that great, contemplating leaving my husband. but eh I am trying to struggle along. I am sorry I am not around much. been super busy with my daughters special needs, and such. trying to get the school district to enroll her in the preschool special needs department. it is a pain in my arse, but I am doing it. LOL bc I love my daughter so so much.


----------



## asibling4gi04

9 I can totally relate! Aw I am sorry about you and OH..Believe me, Me and my OH are not doing well at all..I am a mom of special needs too as you know..Hugs! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks. for being so understanding sorry you are having so much stress too!!! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs::hugs:9:hugs::hugs: hope to see you again soon in a more positive light sweetie! take care


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs::hugs: 9 to you
How you feeling AS... :flower: 
Sooo missing claire as well, wen she back? :flower:
And rach how's you??
What we all up 2 this weekend??

Update bout Doc's today - He's really pleased with the weight loss and think's I might of ovulated :thumbup: Big Might...FX but go for bloods on the 2nd june so hope they have gone higher.... If not There gonna help me... :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

9 :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

asib :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

How's everyone else doing today? Laura- that is a good plan...Hope something works in your favor.


----------



## KendraNoell

Got DH tonight FINALLY as it has been 9 days... luckily at perfect timing too it seems :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm good thanks Laura, happy as oh's dad on hols for 3wks so have house to myself again in day, yay! 
Sounds like you have a good doc there, fx you have ov' and those :spermys: are on their way to your eggy :happydance:

Well done Kendra, yay!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well im back and sooo tired! Had a lovely trip, went shopping wen got there and bought some uggs, some gorgeous smellys from Bath & Body and a cute tee-shirt from Hollister, then went to Red Lobster for some dinner and was really nice! Took my mind off things and feeling a lot more positive again! Yaaayyy! Think im going yo start taking Pregnacare conception tablets and some vitamin B6 as soon as AF arrives so i start pumping vits into my body readt for TTC again....giving everythong a rest this month, cant even be bothered takin my folic acid...just need a rest!:thumbup:

How is everyone?? Need to have a good read of al ya posts n catch up! Lotsa hugs to you all xxxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Claire!

Glad to see you back! sounds like a great trip :) Yeah don't blame you giving everything a rest for a mth or so. I took pregnacare from when i started ttc, so i can recommend them. Just the normal ones though as that covers ttc as well as pregnancy.

What's everyone up to this weekend then? oh wants to have a takeaway pizza and film night, but i really can't be bothered! :haha: Just wanna watch tv and i eat.. oh i don't know..in that kinda mood!

xx


----------



## laura_2010

YAY! Claire your bk well deserved spolied yourself!! Huumm id luv some proppa uggs! :haha: might have to... :winkwink:
Well I been getting ovulation ( FX ) cramps... so not gonna sypom spot and jst see what CD21 bloods will be...
Iv had a few reply's on post that they think id still ovulate on 14.8.... so duunoo :shrug:
I told me doc's about I have some clomid and all he sed was lets see wo cd21 bloods come bk as first.. so im pleased...:thumbup:

Enjoy ur night in rach! we watched orphan last night sooo scary!
How many cycles are you waiting claire?? wen shud your AF start?
Kendra woohooo! gald you maganged to BD jst in time! x


----------



## pambolina21

Glad to see you back Babyhopes!!! :hugs: What are uggs? LOL!
Laura....sounds great hun! FX for this cycle! I just took my first Clomid pill today!

Hanging out at home with my kids/husband/sister and nephew...we are BBQing and the kids are playing in the pool....it's a great day!

Here's my sweet girl Hannah (9yo) She got alittle sun from being in the pool...lol...
 



Attached Files:







hannah.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KendraNoell

Cute Pam! 

You ladies will laugh at this- so I took an OPK this morning and I brought it into the kitchen while it was "processing" cause I was getting lunch made for work and whatnot. Well I realized I was running late so I totally forgot about the test or looking at it. Tonight I asked DH, did you see a tiny strip on the kitchen counter? He told me no and I was like, oh, ok maybe the cats got it and took it somewhere. He paused and said, is it really tiny? I was like, yes, I said tiny. He goes, oh, I thought it was a piece of paper so I threw it away. I was like, oh ok no worries, I'll take another one later. Then we didn't talk for a couple minutes and all of a sudden he's like, wait, you peed on that? I said, yeah, its an ovulation test honey. He says, OMG, I was sitting there playing with it, I even took it apart and was bending it around in my hand absentmindedly. I started busting up and he was all grossed out that he probably touched my dried urine. I was like, ummm honey, you've kind of touched all that area anyway so it can't be that bad. But I couldn't believe that he was playing with it and didn't know what it was. LOL


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh cute pic Pam

:haha: that's funny Kendra! Men are funny :rofl:

We're taking Thomas to a farm today, he loves animals and esp ones he can touch so think he will love it. Can't wait to do something as a family as it seems like ages since we've done anything :)


----------



## laura_2010

Awww cute pic...pam.. Yuuum I luv a bbq but weather not that nice ere :dohh:..
Lol kendra how funny! I hide mine in my draw frm OH he knew I did them but rather not show him unless it was a pos lol, then he knew what was coming :winkwink:
Did thomas enjoy the farm? 
Dunno what to do today.... cleaned up, weather really crap! soo might wait lil longer and see if it chnages.. x


----------



## 30mummyof1

He did thanks Laura, got to feed a lamb and touch some lambs and chicks and we went on a tractor ride to spot scarecrows!
Flat out now so quiet time for me, yay! :)


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe.. awww bless gald he enjoyed it! :winkwink: it still thick fog ere... so annoying have been shopping and Angel has gone to her mama''s for tea.. so jst chillin lol x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah not great bank hol's weather this time is it, not foggy here, just very windy and quite cold. Bring back the sun!! :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all today????:flower:

Ha Ha Kendra that is a funny story, made me giggle! My DH did the same with an IC HPT and was like "which end am i suppose to hold it" then freaked out when he realised he was holding the pee end! Men eh!!!! So did u get a positive opk and are you well covered??? Good luck babe, we ready for another BFP in here!:hugs:

Laura and DG hows it going in your TWW, are you having any symptoms??When are your bloods Laura?? Your GP sounds ace, my GP didnt have a clue about ovulation etc......useless mine was! Good luck girls, BFP's for you both i hope.....:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hey Rach, how you doin? Bet u loving having house to yourself....fab! Is there much more to do in the house???:kiss:

Pam, yaaayyy for AF, how are ya babe??? Have you started the clomid yet??? Your Hannah is sooo cute! OMG do you have your own pool?? How lovely! is it very hot in Texas right now??:hugs:

AS where the devil are you??????????????????? I missing ya babes! Please check in soon and let us know you are ok.....lotsa hugs :hugs:

9, how are you hun, when is your first scan? I bet you cant wait.....hope you ok and sorted things with your DH.....sending you hugs :hugs:

Well for me ive started my countdown ticker to TTC! LOL! We both can wait to try again, would give it another go next month but need to wait until July as per orders from my Specialist.......ugh, boring! LOL!:rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: ladies!!! I've missed y'alls!

Kendra- :rofl: thanks for sharing your story about your husband playing with the strip!

Pam- your Hannah is a darling thanks for sharing a pic of her!


----------



## laura_2010

Aww claire... I bet it will fly by.... :thumbup: 
Im okies not really syptom spotting to be honest... was well covered Iv got my bloods thus so will ring up fri and see if there any better... FX..

Yeh havent seen pam today? x
Or 9?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey DG, how are you hun??? Ohhh 8dpo already! When are you testing or you just waiting it out this month??? Any symptoms as yet?? Good luck honey, hoping you get ya BFP! xxx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey Laura, yeah i reckon it will fly by.....cant wait to start again! :happydance: Been having loadsa bd'ing aswell, funny how my dh wants it when he not been forced into it! lol! he cant get enuf right now :wacko:....im hoping it stays this way for next few months.....whahhooo :hugs:

When are you testing hun??? If your progesterone levels are nice and high then you might be pg!!!! Fingers crossed for you.......xxxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs:Hehe... Tut! men ay :winkwink:
Wot u doing jst pull out lol... dunno wot else u wud call that lol :dohh:
FX yeh, the doc sed I cud of ovulated on 14.8 but im not sure of it... I sooo hope so... :thumbup:
Not long really thus then ring fri...:thumbup:

And sooo crnt wait we might een be bump buddies...x :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Claire, love the new ticker!

Well yes and no, nothing major now just bits and bobs. Shelves in the small living room, then sorting nursery, sort floor out, move radiator, new skirting then painting and carpet. New carpet on stairs and decorate the box room which oh now has as a office as i wouldn't let him have his computer downstairs! lol
Gonna keep oh's dad busy for a while unfortunately but needs to be done so i'll just have to put up with it and maybe get out a bit more when the weather's nice!

Glad your having lots of fun :sex: i'm missing it! lol apperently i have to wait another 2wks for oh to heal! Yes i know he had surgery on his throat..don't ask!

Laura-sounding good hun, looking forward to hearing the results. 

xx


----------



## deafgal01

No symptoms- just waiting it out. Got a dr appt on June 9 but chances are high that af shows and I am forced to reschedule my pap. I went to a race yesterday and got tipsy drinking with people. Good fun. Made me forget about ttc for past two days which was a nice break but be ironic that I end up having a bfp this cycle. :dohh: we will see how it goes. I bet I am not gonna have the bfp this cycle though- based on my temps.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yep Laura we using the pull out method.....lol......its such a shame too see all those :spermy::spermy::spermy: go to waste though:growlmad: but it has to be done unfortunately....:thumbup: Yep we could be bump buddies yet hun, fingers x'd xxxx

Lol RAch, your dh has an op on his throat and it stops his tadger working! Oooops shouldnt laf but sounds a bit funny! :rofl:Oh well gives you a break for a little while.....wow still quite a bit too do then, we have just about finished now, just cosmetic things to do, need new wardrobes which i want built in and need to sort dh's sons room out, its vile......i want it more trendy, its a spiderman room at min (quite chavish, lol) and i think he is growing out of it now (and so am i, lol!) We only have him over 3 times a year so its such a waste of a room, i want it modernising so that its more like a guest room/boys room if you know what i mean....:thumbup: Ohhh its your Scan tomorrow babe please post piccys for us....i bet your excited!!:happydance:

Oh DG just enjoy yourself.....i have a drink or two or three during TWW we cant put our lives on hold can we......whats up with the temps hun, are they not high this month?? xx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Sounds nice claire..:thumbup: Im off the drink... wish I cud as cud do with some! lol but on this slimming world lol...:thumbup: so im limited to what I can eat lol Im always on my feet walking around, will do me gud in the long run! I used to be size 8! now im a 16....I wanna get to be a 12, sooo logn way yet... but got my weigh in 2mro so off again later for walkies... hehe :haha:

We always used pull-out method lol before OH was really wanitng another, and I was like OMG:dohh: wot a waste but... Your lil sticky bby will be here soon.. My last reading sed Id have concieved in june.. and My mmc was due june fathers day.... so BIG fx :happydance:
Im not even gonna test... jst wait for AF to arrive!
:hugs: Wot u up 2 tonight? x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Not upto a lot tonight just chillin, dh is on the xbox, hes just got a new game and im reading my mags n catching up on BnB.....awww i hope all goes well at your way in............you have lost quite a bit of weight already hun so you doing really well!!!! Keep it up! :thumbup:Have a nice walk hun, im gona take the dog out tomorrow to the beach if the weather is nice, been awful here today, typical for bank hol monday! I was thinking of getting another reading, my one from Gail was right BFP in May, she didnt predict a m/c though! LOL! and my one from Star is October, dont think i can wait that long...was thinking of trying Jenny Renny just for a bit of entertainment....have you had one from her??? Heres hoping you get ya BFP in June hun, fingers x'd xxxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

hehe... yeh my OH is nearding out on laptop... Im gonna go walk and then chill... might have lil go on wii... lol.. Yeh I had one frm jenny shes sed feb for me, and then the sme as you had bfp I had one frm her and she sed june... so lets see lol... x Its been reali quiet on ere.... x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know! says if he got a stiffy then the blood rushing to his tadger could start his throat bleeding again!! :rofl: shouldn't laugh as that would be serious but i think he might be being a little OTT!

yeah that makes sense, esp when its only 3 times a year. Be different if he visited every other wkend or something. We need to buy furniture too for nursery and spare room, sigh.. need to win lottery i think!

I'm just watching BGT whilst oh on his computer as usual oh well, least he doesn't see me crying at everything! lol

Yep scan tomorrow, just scared oh won't be there. He's working just under an hour away tomorrow which is close for him but its going to be tight either way. My mum will have Thomas so i will have to go alone if he's not home :(
However of course i'll post some pic's :)

Laura your doing really well hun, but yeah alcohol is full of empty calories so your right to be off it. I think thats why i loose weight when i first get pregnant!


----------



## deafgal01

Nothing wrong with the temps- they just look the same to previous cycles I have had so I am thinking nothing of anything from them. True I cannot put my life on hold waiting and holding my breath.

Sounds like everyone is doing good. Poor nubby- op on the throat does not sound fun. I did not know it can be affected by sex either til now... Hope he recovers fast and you can go back to normal lives.


----------



## laura_2010

My physic reading : Linking in around you the first thing I sense is how much love you have inside to give another child, and I do feel this is on your mind alot of the time and the need for this is also becoming stronger


I sense a content path around you in general and feel you have had a mixed 2010 which in some respects has been confusing for you, and I see October 2011 brings alot more security and focus around the future

I do see clearly and strongly a baby girl coming into your life, and I see this conception for June 2011,and that all is well around all areas and alot of happiness radiates around you and your family line around 2011 

Im shown your pregnancy, labour and birth as very healthy and wonderfully wasy actually, and such alot of happiness around your life when she is born

I see a lovely path awaiting you

I had this reading done... April x


----------



## KendraNoell

I dunno if I would go so far to have a reading... if its wrong, then what do you do? You just feel dumb for believing it.


----------



## KendraNoell

Not saying that it's a bad thing I just don't see how it would make TTC any better :(


----------



## laura_2010

Lol... there kinda fun... Jst to see what they say...:winkwink: If it comes true than Brill if not jst carry on... :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww kendra its just a bit of fun and i take it with a pinch if salt, keeps me entertained! Lol!!! Hows u today hun??? :happydance:

How is everyone else????? Good luck wiv scan Rach xxxcx

Ugh-ohhh girls, we've had an accident this morning and dh forgot to pull out!!!! Holy moly!! Im sure im in my fertile period as well as had a stack of ewcm yesterday! Im sure im due to ov either tmor or fri if my cycles are back on track!!!!! Ive bn naughty and just laid for 20 mins aswell! Havent moved an inch! Hee hee!!! :blush:

Whoops-a-daisy!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## laura_2010

Oooops... :winkwink: Lets see what happend's next...:thumbup:

Have u passed ovulation claire or 2days away??
YaY we have sun!! :happydance: from all that fog yesterday! xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Have just looked at my iphone app n put my m/c date in as my Cd1 and Am due af 13th-15th june so just worked out my fertile period is now! Mon-fri this week! But coz of my m/c it cud be later......will just wait n c!:thumbup:

Yeaaahhh sun here too so goin to the beach wiv my dog......what u upto today?? xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe neva know then... :winkwink: I think I ovualted early this month If I did... as Had ewcm before my ttinker said.. Its was soo stress free not opking... and OH sooo wanted it over the ferile time! :haha: mks a change..

Well Iv cleaned up I MUST GO ON THE WII FIT! as weight in tonight... n havent been naughty at all!! :thumbup: and then taking angel park...
Where i live dogs crnt go on beach untill after 7 on some..:dohh:
I took jago the shiba... and he was swimming lol... neva seen him do this before he went straignt into a pond and was swimming so funny... and to se him wet, cuz he;s fuffy lmao! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww bless, bet he looked cute! Danny dosent like water very much, he loves splashing in puddles n mud though....well ive just found an opk as had one and its bloody positive!!! Looks like im due to o very soon! Ive got a smiley left so might do it later n c wot happens.....i doubt i will be pg tho, but ya never know! Im under orders to wait 2 months tho! Whoops! Makes this month more exciting now tho! Ha ha! Good luck at weigh in, let us know how u get on xxxxxxxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG, ive just got a smiley face on my digi!!! I asked DH if he thinks mych spermy went in me n he said defo a little bit but he thinks he managed to pull out for most though.....holy macaroni!!! Oh well girls what will be will be, i spse i better start takin my folic just incase!!! :thumbup:


----------



## laura_2010

hehe... what will be will be claire...:winkwink: I go by everything is for a reason.. Im tking folic acid as well... jst done a workout on wii.... I feel soo bloody fit this week... 4dpo has gone soo fast cuz im not reali thinking about it.... So wen's the nxt BDing hehe? xx
Awww bless... how old is danny? :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg Claire, woopsie! well a good woopsie! 

I've seen girls on here who've got pregnant the month after mc and everythings been fine so if you are then its just meant to be :hugs: :)

One of my friends has offered to come with me if oh can't make it, yay not going to be on my own. Still hope oh can make it though.

Will update later xx


----------



## laura_2010

Yay! enjoy hun and speak soon x :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh glad you got sumone to go wiv ya Rach, wush we could come too!!! Have fun hunny xxxx :hugs:

Yes girls we'll just c, am not even thinkin about it though as dnt wana get my hopes up! Not sure wen we will bd next, think im gona stay away for cple days to be honest! Lol! :thumbup:

Glad u enjoyed ya workout.....think im gona go swimming tmor, cant be bothrd today, dh got day off so we havin a nice chilld day tgether xxxx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies..Miss you all! I hardly get on here when at home..My lo keeps me busy to the max! DG, HOW YA feeling doll??

Claire, you make me laugh! Woopsie! I love it! :rofl: I cannot wait to see you get that beanie! :happydance:

30, good luck with your scan~ I cannot wait to see and read an update!!

Laura, I wish I had your motivation to stay fit..I have none! I really need to change that!! :thumbup: Keep up the good work! Your reading looks promising! I cannot wait to see how it all ends up!

Kendra, have you attacked OH anymore?? How are you guys doing??

My first scan is tomorrow, I am anxiously waiting! I had some cramping Sunday night that really scared me..but no blood or no spotting and now no cramping so maybe it was a normal thing!?!? I hope everyone is well! hugs!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

AS yaaaayyyyy so good to hear from you my sweet pea! Have missed ya! Soo glad all is well! Yep i think the odd cramps here n there is perfectly normal! Cant wait for you to go for your scan!!! How exciting! Yes a definite whoopsie for me! DH thinks its hilarious! Ive just shown him my smiley n he thinks its great! Lol! So will just wait n c.......i didnt think i wud even o this month so am pleased my body is back to normal straight away! He dusnt think much went in but it only takes one! Ha ha!:thumbup:


----------



## pambolina21

Hey everyone! Sorry for being MIA...just been enjoying my Memorial day weekend with my family....

Babyhope....you got a good chance hun! Can't wait to see your BFP and have your forever baby!

Today is CD6 and after this morning I have one more pill of Clomid to take....I just did my CBFM and it's LOW (thank goodness!) Last time I had nothing but a bunch of HIGH's....

So far I haven't really had any side affects to the Clomid....maybe occasionally I'll notice a little light headedness...but nothing major at all!! Alot of woman talk about side effects and it kind of makes me worry that I haven't had none....what if it didn't work?

AS...so excited for your 1st scan! Hope we get to see pictures!!!

Laura...Keep up the good work hun! I wish I could lose more weight but so far it's just the 10 pounds...

Kendra....reading's aren't so bad...like the ladies said, it's all in entertainment and it also brings on some hope....I haven't had one come true yet but my recent one said I'd get my BFP in July with a girl! FX!!! LOL!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Claire, wish you could too! Just had a call from oh, things are looking promising so i am keeping my fx.

Gl 2mos with your scan as, sure you will be fine. Yes cramps are all normal unless very painful :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Claire, yes it only takes one! lol..wouldnt it be something if it took!? Strange things happen, I ovulated soooo late in my April cycle and it NEVER happened before and wouldnt ya know, thats the month I got preg...OMG the smiley is laughing at you and OH! LOL! Its going, heeheehee gotcha! (I hope)! Have you started progestrone yet?? Just in case??? :shrug: Thanks for calming my paranoia abt the cramps!

Pam, clomid made me cramp like ovulation cramps and made me hungry and irritable from what I can remember from 7 years ago ! I am glad to hear that you are not having any symptoms..Yay! I will deffo post pic of scan tomorrow as long as all is well..thanks for caring!

30, AW SO GLAD OH will be with you! That is great! :happydance: I cannot wait to see your beanie's first pic! How exciting! :happydance: Thanks for the reassurance about the cramping!

Love you ladies and soooo glad we are all in good spirits!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh made it yay!

All went well, she put me forward another 2 days so edd is now 5th Dec which although is great now means i got my bfp at 5dpo! but they know best don't they! lol

Will upload pics when oh has scanned them! :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Whahoooo! Cant wait to see them Rach! Am so excited!! xxxxx

Yayyy for Pam, how often do u have tocheck with cbfm?? I cant wait for you to get highs! Really feel like this is your month!! :happydance:

Well just bn to beach and there was a huge dead whale on the beach!! Was amazing to see but sad as it was dead, awwww.......:cry: i cant believe how big it was!!!! 

AS it wud be amazing if it did take but im doubting it! Me n dh must be extra fertile if we conceived today! I would be completely amazed and dumbfounded! Nope not started progesterone as my consultant wnt give me it until i get another BFP so i bought sum pregnacare and started taking my folic acid again, oh and extra vit C, just incase! Id stopped taking everything but thought id best start again today after our little mishap! Hee hee!!! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Oh thats wonderful 30! cannot wait for the pics! Claire, maybe you will have a surprise bfp and than start the progestrone right away! It sounds like you are on the right track! Tell DH to buy condoms for the duration! lol.. RIGHT!! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Here we go! 








xx


----------



## pambolina21

Baby...I test once a morning with the CBFM....starting on CD6 (today) but I ordered some opk's and hpt's so when I get them in I'll be testing with the opk's to make sure I don't miss my surge!!!!!!!!!!! I hope and pray this is my month!!!! I'm starting to get that light headed feeling from the Clomid....I'm just thankful it isn't to bad! I hate being light headed cause it makes me nauseous. 

There is a very good chance Baby...cause like Mummy said...woman who experience a MC tend to be ubber fertile and get pregnant just weeks later.....if it does happen you rush yourself to the doc and get your progesterone!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't hesitate!!!

I'm gonna have to call in for my CD21 bloods....which will be on the 15th....I sure hope I get good news!!!!


----------



## pambolina21

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww! Mummy SHE'S precious!!!!! Those are awesome pictures!!! I can just imagine the excitement you were feeling when seeing her for the first time!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

omg 30, just gorgeous!!!!! I am sooooo thrilled for yoU!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thanks :) you still think girl then Pam? i can't decide one minute i think girl then i change my mind! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Rach those pics show the most amazing, precious, beautiful little beanie baby ive ever seen, i really do think its a girl looking at those pics.......i dont know why but i just do, so i will say she is just amazing!!! Awwwww.......:hugs:

Pam i will be strait to my gp as soon as i get my BFP honey, no doubt about it! Im gona order some ic hpt's as think i shud be testing from 8dpo, didnt think id be goin through this again so soon but ya just never know...wow we might all end up wiv bfp's together!!!! Whahooooo!!!!:flower:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hopes so sad about the whale! And yes I also heard you can be most fertile after a mc and after finishing bcps...woo hoo.. :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thanks Claire - sooo hope you are right! :happydance:

That'd be so great if your little woopsie ended in a :bfp:! and now you can get your hands on progesterone as well, woo hoo! :) I so excited for you :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks girls, just gona relax n try n forget bout it for a week or so n c how i feel, will have the hpt's at the ready if i feel the need to test! Lol! Think i'll class myself as 1dpo from thurs, so if needed testing will commence a week on sat i think! :thumbup: Ohhhhh it wud be a bonus if my whoopsie turned into a whoop whoop BFP! Hee hee! :happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG That would be a fabulous story to tell the Grandkids...or not! lol..:haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so anxious. I went on this really long hike yesterday and bc of my lupus I shouldnt have done it, but now my husband wants his really annoying friends, who I might add, to be honest with you, and completely blunt, are not that smart, you can not hold an intelligent conversation with them. and it really annoys me he just invited them over, without asking me. so now I dont get to recuperate today, I have to deal with their very annoying people. and MY anxiety is sky high bc of it. why does he do this to me??


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh 9, men can be so thoughtless at times cant they....have you told him you just need to rest tonight??? Maybe have a chat and see if he will rearrange for another night when you are not too tired and feel like socialising....bless ya, how things anyway?? Have you had a scan done yet hun? i bet you cant wait!!! xxx:hugs:

AS you make me giggle, hee hee hee xxxxxxxxx:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 9babiesgone

no scan yet, I stopped seeing the doctor after the fiasco they put me through a few days ago. 

I am just going to have to go see my holistic doctor, bc it isnt workign out with western medicine. 

I am so irriated, he got mad at me for not wanting company over, bc he says he asked me last night about it, and I KNOW for a fact he didnt, I have one of the best memories around, I remember people I met once almost 15 years ago, that is how good it is no joke, and I know for a fact he didnt ask. if he did, I would have not said yes, bc honestly Iam super grumpy when I am in this much pain, but nope, he just invites them over, and now willb e pissy at me the whole day bc I dont want them over. and say I am too anti-social.


----------



## deafgal01

30- :yipee: Those scan pics look awesome!

Babyhopes- :rofl: It made me laugh to hear about your "ops" story. I hope this is it.

Asib- I'm doing fine. Not doing any symptom spotting- if any, I explain them away with simple excuses.

9- :hugs: Sucks about your hubby being rude to invite guests over- idiotic ones especially when you're not wanting to deal with company at the moment.

How's everyone else doing???

Bummer about that poor whale. Oh well, such is life... Death is a natural process of life.


----------



## laura_2010

Aww amazing lil bby scan pci rach! :hugs: Its so nice to see them and how they develop! xx


----------



## pambolina21

9....don't sweat the small stuff sweetie...just go in your room and close the door and FORGET that they are even there....that's what I would do...I wouldn't even acknowledge their existance....I don't care how hubby would get, cause in the long run he did me wrong...know what I mean? Stand your ground hun.....your body doesn't need this kind of stress!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi my ladies! Oh 9, how did the night go? I agree wth Pam! When OH does something I do not like, I shut myself in a room or I go bury myself in some good old fashioned fun time with my little girl! I think people are selfish at times. My mom and my sister have lupus and I have the arthritis!! It is sooo painful and sometimes I cannot even bath my daughter and when I ask OH to do it she says I am faking it because I am lazy!! :cry: Nobody knows how painful lupus or arthritis is until they experience it. I can go to bed fine and wake up the next morning with a finger that will not open or that I cannot bend.. I am hugging you through the computer 9, I totally relate to you! I am called old and boring..I guess thats what I deserve at times for being with someone 10 years younger than me.. :shrug:

How are all of the rest of my ladies?? DG, WHEN do you plan to test? After you are late?? Claire, how are you doing? Any BD lately? LOL..:haha:

Pam, any clomid updates? Puppy updates?? 

Hugs to all!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Of course, I intend to test ONLY when I'm absolutely late... Let's see my average cycles run from between 30 to 35 days so about 7 days from today- a week (June 8th or 9th) will be testing day unless AF shows her face- which I'm betting she will cuz I'm already seeing signs of AF (boobs are slightly tender on the sides and I had cramps/nausea earlier). Just a question of when she'll show. :shrug: At least I can say I get paid to have fun at work... I was playing in the water- filling up balloons with water... :yipee:


----------



## asibling4gi04

oH DG, You will be testing around my little one's bday so maybe she will bring you luck! :happydance: I am bored at work..I sit and smell nasty truckers all day as they check in with me for deliveries.. :x


----------



## deafgal01

Let's hope your little one gives me some of her birthday luck to get my bfp. My chances are not looking that great for this time though. I've gone below coverline twice already this cycle after ovulation even though I've had nice numbers.


----------



## asibling4gi04

I dont chart or any of that..Never did..I am not counting you out at all!:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all today?? Well i managed to go out and buy somemore opks coz im interested to know if im defo ovulating this month or not and i think i most certainly am!! ive attached a pic of my latest opk for your purusal.....its such a shame we are not trying this month as it looks like a good surge to me!!!! Maybe theres some little spermys still hanging around from yesterday ready to catch that eggy but if not then no biggy as we are suppose to be waiting 2 cycles! lol! Will test again tomorrow and hope its negative then i know where i am in my cycle......:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Flowerbaby

DG you never know, ive known ladies on here whos temps havent spiked until they got there BFP! So i dont know how reliable temping is hun?? Good luck, cant wait for you to test!

How is everyone else today???

Laura any symptoms yet? Are you temping and charting hun??? I cant get to grips with it, im not very good with things like that so have never done it...how was the weigh in????

AS how are you today babe??? Did you have your scan yet?? Hope all goes well, cant wait for you to get back on here and tell us all about it.....:happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

CLAIRE, MAN O MAN IS THAT A BFP OPK fo sho momma! woot woot! OOPS!:hugs: I go for my scan in 3 hours..it is 12:22 pm here...I will defo pos pics and update (assuming all is well). I miss you when you hide.. :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhhh i will miss you when you leave for your scan!!! Got everything crossed for you even my legs! LOL! Good luck babes!! Am sure all will be well......post pics for us chicky!!!!! Cant wait to see your snuggly little beanie xxxxx:happydance:

Yep its defo a BFP OPK, shame i cant do anything about it! LOL! Just hope they like this for next couple of months now and we catch the little eggy again....am just sooooo pleased i have returned back to normal nice and quickly! :thumbup:


----------



## 9babiesgone

sorry I have been so mia!! had a very rough patch lately and now just recuperating. 
not only mentally but physically as part of my skin ripped off my foot. it hurts badly. but eh. https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b87/brokendolly13/Photo72.jpg


----------



## asibling4gi04

Aw claire, thanks babe! Keep them legs crossed and closed!:rofl: I promise to post as soon as I return! What time is it in your part of the world??? :shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

omg 9 how did that happen? You poor lovey! wow!:hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I was hiking, about 5 miles down and 5 miles back up and my foot got stuck in between an rock and as I lifted it out, an branch of a tree next to the rock, ripped it off.

: (

but eh. it is better now that I have numbed it. LOL


----------



## asibling4gi04

you poor sweetie 9, i wish we lived close, I would come over and hug you and bring a box full of your fav goodies! :flower:


----------



## pambolina21

Heya!!! Glad to see everyone is doing good!

No real updates for me....took my last pill this morning....getting LOW's on the CBFM and a negative OPK.....I'm hoping that next week things will change! I know my husband is looking forward to it....LMAO.....we haven't sexed it up in awhile (mostly due to AF).

Can't wait to see pic AS!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks Pam! I cannot wait for your high fertile days, your opks, hpts leading all up to one beautiful, :bfp: after all , you were one of the first on here to welcome me and list me as a future bump bud..I cannot wait!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

So sorry 9!!!! That looks painful!!! I hope it heals fast!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

asibling4gi04 said:


> Aw claire, thanks babe! Keep them legs crossed and closed!:rofl: I promise to post as soon as I return! What time is it in your part of the world??? :shrug:

Its 6pm here honey, ohhhh i hope to speak To you before i go to bed, if not i dont think i will sleep! I cant wait to c your little bubs and hear that all is well....... am soooooooooo excited xxxx:happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

AS...I can't wait either honey! I already have my plans ironed out for telling the hubby and I can't wait to get to do it!!!! I think I'm gonna be a good girl this cycle and not test till I'm at least 10dpo...or maybe if I'm REALLY good I'll wait till AF is suppose to show up....but I dunno...LMAO....we'll see how my will power is that time around.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Claire you are so very thoughtful and sweet thats why I KNOW you WILL soon be blessed with your dream! I just see a little girl in your future,,,wait, a boy, no wait, a girl...hmmm..lol..I will post as soon as my feet hit my home! :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

asibling4gi04 said:


> you poor sweetie 9, i wish we lived close, I would come over and hug you and bring a box full of your fav goodies! :flower:

thanks just the thought even makes my day so much better. :hugs:


pambolina21 said:


> So sorry 9!!!! That looks painful!!! I hope it heals fast!!!! :hugs:

thanks!! how are you doing pam??


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ouch 9, that looks sore you poor thing! U did a lot of hiking! I couldnt do all that, id be pooped after half a mile! Lol!! Bless ya, relax, chill n take it easy xxxx:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

eh I shouldnt have done that much, bc I was crying on the 5 mile back up bc it hurt so bad. my lupus has flared so badly bc of that and I cant move my legs very well. stupid me. thinking I could do so much.


----------



## laura_2010

hi all, 
Lokking good claire... Was jsting thinking... thats a massive pos opk... cud It pick up preg inyou still? :wacko: sorry to ask hun... but thats massive pos!
Such a shame u cudnt BD proppa :winkwink:and I still think them spermy will be hanging around :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

9- :hugs: Oh do be careful! Rest that foot and let it heal.

Asib- can't wait to hear all about your scan and pictures when you get back.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey Laura how are ya hun??? Nope i dont think there would be any HCG hormone left in me now, i was only 5 weeks when i m/c'd so wasnt a lot of hcg to start with and its been 2 weeks since my m/c now.....i did consider that yesterday when i got my pos opk to be honest but i thought there is no way it could still be there and i have absolutely no pregnancy symptoms to even think there is hormone there, they went the day i started bleeding......the opk i have done today is much darker than yesterdays aswell so that gives me hope that its ovulation, the one yesterday was as dark as control line, todays is much much darker.......bummer! Ugh!!!!!!!!!! :wacko: Ive tried to get dh to bd tonight but hes not interested, (naughty me!!) and i have to think to myself that i need to give my body a rest and do as im told! lol! My ovulation hormones are driving me insane right now though!!!! Its so not fair!!! :brat: LOL!

Hows you hun, anything new today, do you get ya bloods done tomorrow???? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

OOOhhh thats some dark opk... such a shame you crnt BD...but I do think your being good by waiting tho.. :thumbup: Im sure it will fly by hun.. have you got any cramping yet.. Im not sure when it comes to hcg lol.. :dohh: 
I have lots of cm thats my only sypom that going on reali its watery... so dunno..
I have got my bloods 2mro morning so will phone fri after 2pm to get my FX they are higher :happydance: If not il start clomid... and wait to be ref to gyno..
we have gotta lush heat wave on its way... so they say.. crnt wait we need some nice weather :haha:
U okies? xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yeah looking forward to the heatwave! Hope it reaches me up in Yorkshire! :thumbup:

Well i will opk again in the morning and hope its negative then i know its been ovulation.....im 99% certain thats what it is.....having niggly o pains at min and my bbs went a bit sore yesterday but thats it...not having the usual awful aches i normally do so thats good! Think my af is due between 13th and 15th June, just want it out of the way so we can get back to TTC! Lol!

Good luck with ya bloods tomorrow, hope all goes well. Is a progesterone you are getting done?? xx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Not long then-ish for AF Big IF she arrives :winkwink: :happydance: 
Yeh its prog 2mro... then gonna go for a long walkies lol... My AF due 9th... :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Baby...I just don't understand why he wouldn't be intrested! My husband would never turn it down...LMAO....I think the only time is if he was really sick....even then he'd put in the effort....LOL.....he's such a horn-dog....Perhaps though he is worried about you getting preggo so soon....and that would be totally understandable.


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe... apm my OH need that.... lol... He does wanna but mostly wen its my fertile time hes doesnt wanna.. :dohh:
He kinda beggin now for a bit! lol :blush:


----------



## laura_2010

Hows it going with you pam? x


----------



## pambolina21

It's going alright girlfriend....just been lazy today....lol...I cleaned out closets/cabinets and such all weekend so I just don't feel like doing anything today....I'm looking forward to next week in hopes of seeing a BFP OPK!!! I have my CD21 Bloods on the 15th so I hope I get good news!!!


----------



## laura_2010

Oooh I so need a big clear out! lol...
Massive FX for you.... Iv got my bloods 2mro... :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi Pam, how are ya?? yeah your right he just dusnt wana get me preggers again too soon, unless of course its an accident like yesterday! Also he knows im ovulating right now as i told him! Lol! Dooohhhh! He will be up for it again by weekend! Gosh i wish i had a horndog hubby like you!!! :happydance: 

Hope your levels are nice n high Laura, fingers x'd xxxxx well i wont be far behind you if our af's arrive!!!! Hopefully not eh!!! :thumbup: When are you testing then hun?? xxx


----------



## laura_2010

well so far im not planning to test untill I miss af... but if my lvls are high then I will cuz there will be a chance... lol...
Gosh I have sooo much cm at the mo!


----------



## pambolina21

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW....come on Laura! TEST!!! I feel like I'm the only one who posts tests on here...lol....I know your only 6DPO but HEY we can always try and see something...I love looking at tests....I know when it's time for me I'll be posting all the time...lol....pretty puleeeease....post a test for me?! LOL!!


----------



## laura_2010

Pam I wud if I had some... honestly :thumbup: But i dnt even have any opk's I did a month without them and it was soo less stress free... We BD every other day and ebfore ovulation so total covered... and BD tonight sooo ( not that 2nite mks any diffrence ) lol...:dohh:
My only diffrent thing is I have lots of cm... x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Laura u shud have ordered sum ic hpt's, they much cheaper than buyin them from shops, you would get 30 ic's for price of one tesco's test....i will just use ic's now until i get a pos then al get a frer. The 10miu ones i got were fab, i got my BFP at 9dpo, go on amazon and get sum ordered u will have them by saturday i think!!! Go for it girl!!!! Get testing!!! Whahoooo!!! :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Pam and Laura- good luck with the bloods. :dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

ladies no baby found yet just an empty sac ...theystill wont give me an hcg test either! rescan on the 15th..til then im taking my ticker down.its wrong anyway they say im more like 5 weeks,? last period april 13th but ovulated very late like may1st..idk.
im devistated, .


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Oh asib- I hope they're wrong and that there's a baby hiding in there somewhere.


----------



## asibling4gi04

I feel hopeless


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Asib- hang in there...


----------



## pambolina21

AS....keep your chin up hun...you never know....he/she could be hiding!!! And your so early on that your little bean will be so small I think....massive :hugs: hun!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laura_2010

AS Yes hang in there... wen I first went to the epu I only had a sack.. Carnt rember how many week's I was but was early as there was no bby... went back weekish later and It was found..:thumbup: I know it must be hard but have faith :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh as, i hope its just like Laura says, sending big :hugs: 

Thinking of you xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck today Laura - hope you get a good result :)

and nearly time to test..7dpo?! :winkwink:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Claire, 

Hope dh has another woopsie! that's a great pos opk! but just 1 from the other day might be enough! :haha:
xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

asibling4gi04 said:


> I feel hopeless

AS please dont feel hopeless, i have just had a look at your dates and goin from conception you will be around 5+3 so i very much doubt if anybody at this stage wud c much more than a sac, i dnt think there is a heartbeat or fetal pole til at least 6 weeks!!! I also remember you saying that your tests were really light to start with and its probs because you were just over 3 weeks wen u found out!! You did one the other day which was much darker and thats great news.....please hold on in there coz i think you gona be fine! Im shocked that she didnt do ya hcg levels tho which wud have given u a better indication....if i was u i wud go back there and DEMAND they be done, the only good thing of why she may not be doung them is that she thinks evrything is ok and there is no need?? Oh babes, please dont get upset or lose the faith in your beanie....you are gona be fine hun, sending you lots of huge hugs, cuddles and kisses xxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Pam, DG, Laura, 30, CLAIRE!!

Thank you all so much..I cannot stop crying though.. I feel like I did in September when My Dad was laying in bed deceased. I cried than I was ok, I cried, than I was ok. I am a wreck. You see ladies, my last AF was April 13 but I did not ovulate til the tail end of April, almost May 1st.. So would the late O effect gestational age?? The tech said its too early and a blighted ovum (empty sac) would be a lot larger in size?? She said on June 15th if there is still no baby, than they will do an HCG?? The thing is ladies, aside from sore bbs and sleepyness, I have no symptoms. I usually vomit all through pregnancy all day and night and in this one, nothing?!?!? That worries me too.. I am soooo sorry to be a downer. I do not know how you ladies who have suffered a loss, made it through..I had losses in the past but never an early one with no baby just a sac?? I am a mess. I will never make it to June 15th..I need answers! :cry:


----------



## Flowerbaby

AS, awww honey, your baby will be the size it is from conception not from the last day of your af.......so it will only be around 5 weeks hun, i still think there is time yet to see a little heartbeat as ive looked online and it seems that seems to appear around 6-7 weeks from conception, so if you didnt conceive until late april then i would think there would still only be a sac? sometimes we dont ovulate until after we think we have ovulated, my ovulation lasts for around 3days and the egg dosent pop out until the 4th day sometimes so it could even have been 1st or 2nd of May???? Also dont forget that it is not instanty fertilised so conception could even be another 24 hours after that! Please dont lose hope yet.....also each pregnancy if so different so you may not get sickness with this one, but if you have sore bbs etc they are preg symptoms.... have you tested again or done a digi?? Ohhhh babe i really feel for you, i know exactly how you are feeling right now not knowing what is going on, i went through the same just as month ago and its not nice........i still feel that everything is gona be okay and that you o'd later than you thought babes.......wish i could climb through my computer and give you a huge cuddle......try and think positive babe as negative thoughts are not good for you or beanie.......xxxxx:hugs: Oh and over here in the UK they do not like to scan you until you are at least 7 weeks as they say its pointless as you cant see anything.........just a thought but i think its still to early to see your little beanie.......:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Claire, thank you for looking into it so deeply for me..I hope you are right. I just cant seem to think the worst though. IDK why but I have this gut feeling that things are not good. Instinct or paranoia..I cannot distinguish which it is! I need those cuddles and hugs for the next 13 days believe me I wish you were here! I have taken HPTS all positive and dark but not another digi..I hear that with a blighted ovum you still have HCG levels rising to a point so an HPT will not give me the true answer. I will just get positives. I need a blood test damn it! One today and one in two days! I called the clinic to demand one! Waiting for a nurse to call back..... :cry:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh im glad you have called the clinic, just explain to them that you are getting stressed out with it and you are not feeling very well through it all and that you know they do it for other women so why cant you have your levels done especially with the predicament you are in! Ugh it is so annoying....lets hope they do your bloods then at least we can make sure your levels are high and doubling.......you tell them girl and dont take no for an answer otherwise i will ring them! :thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks Claire,..I do hope that they side with me on this one,.,otherwise I may have to send for you! I am sooo very sad..I seriously think things are bad..Did I mention Sunday night I had cramps all night but they never returned since?!?! :shrug::cry:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I didnt see anything at my 5 week scan and freaked out that I was miscarrying. well guess what, my hcg still went up. so there is hope. most of the time they can not see anything that early. dont give up hope. Iknow how hard it can be. I am here for you :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

I feel sad too babes at the thought of you being sad........:cry: Yes you mentioned about the cramps but im sure cramping on and off is quite normal in early pregnancy.....its if you start bleeding then you need to worry....i still think that with you o'ing late then your beanie is still in the process of becoming a little dot in the sac......please try not to get too upset as getting upset can bring down your progesterone levels which is not good for you or little one, you need to try and do things to take your mind of it, i know this is hard but until we know the outcome you need to try and stay strong babes and try and keep positive....i have been reading your thread over on first tri and it seems that there are ladies who have gone through this and are healthly preggers still so try and relax and lets pray they give you a blood test, if nothing else at least it will make you feel like somebody is doing something for you........:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Oh 9, :cry::cry: there you are! I wondered where you are..How is your foot? Thanks for the encouragement! If only they would give me an HCG! I am screaming in sorrow and begging for one! lowering my pride..But I need answers! Thanks for being here!

Claire, again thank you for your support and encouraging words. I think this is worse than any 2ww..knowing you tested positive and than the possibility of it being a non-existent preg is very hard to digest for me.. I do not think I can cope...I am trying to hard to remain calm but my age worries me..I am 40.. yikes..I just feel so sad and lost... Hugs and thanks sorry to keep rambling and bringing moods down low..I am selfish at this point..I apologize ..truly.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah don tgive up hope. seriously sweetie, and demand that hcg, bc it is probably just too early to see anything. I am your hope, I am proof tha tyou can see nothing at 5 weeks and be just fine. :hugs:

I am praying and rooting for this little beanie. I am having faith for you. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks 9 for having faith for me because in all honesty, I have ZERO..I am crushed..I am wounded, I am struggling to get through a day and praying for night time so I can sleep and escape reality..I am taking this very very hard..:cry:


----------



## Flowerbaby

AS check out first Tri right now, there is a lady over there who has started a thread about "no gestational sac at 4/5 weeks", and the first lady who posted an answer says at 5 weeks they couldnt see anything with her on a normally tummy scan but with a transvag scan all they saw was a sac.....she is now 16 weeks pregnant!!!!!! I really do think you are gona be fine honey....it sounds perfectly normal to just see a sac at 5 weeks and considering you o'd late it defo sounds right!!!! Ohhhh babe there is definetly hope for you, please keep the faith.......lotsa loves :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks hopes. I am going to go look but before I do, the nurse called me back..She said based on ovulation being around 5/1, I would only be 4 weeks and 3 days and that its perfectly normal..they refuse an HCG and told me by the way, your iron it low so start iron twice a day! Than she told me to calm down and relax and she became rude and said, "It really sounds like you are looking for something to be wrong"! At that point I was a mess and I said, no lady, I am devistated to not see my baby!!! She told me to relax and wait it out until the 15th! UGHHHHH...:shrug::hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

asibling4gi04 said:


> Thanks 9 for having faith for me because in all honesty, I have ZERO..I am crushed..I am wounded, I am struggling to get through a day and praying for night time so I can sleep and escape reality..I am taking this very very hard..:cry:

I am so sorry!! I really hoep they give you good news at your next appt!!! hope they call you back soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

9 they called..said b my ov date i am only 4wks 3 days so we shall see..thanks again!:cry::hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

well if you are earlier than 5 weeks that really explains not seeing anything. seriously dont give up hope, the likelihood of seeing anything at 4 weeks is next to nothing. I have met so many people that didnt see anything then, and including myself and then saw soemthing at 6-8 weeks. so dont give up. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks again 9! Again you give me much hope! :flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope I am trying. bc I Know how it is to feel so lost and alone about it all.

:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Yes and OH is acting like a 2 year old worried about what we are going to do thats fun and entertaining because she is bored! she does not care that I have cried at work all day and now have a migraine and I still have to go home and take care of my little girl...ahhh..when do things get better???:shrug:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I dont know I am having a hard time with my oh lately and how moody he is. and such.
but eh. we just hav eto hang in there and have faith.


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks 9 and I hope things get better with you and OH too! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs::hugs: to you AS.. and I know everything is going to okies... :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

AS i think you should be brave and put your ticker back on......im missing it! If it needs to be put at 4 weeks 3 days then so be it!!!! Do it babes!!! i just know all is ok xxxxxxxxx:hugs:

Well i got my negative opk today so looks like i o'd.........cant wait for AF to be out the way because i think im gona talk my dh into trying again after it.....im bored with not trying its no fun anymore!!! lol! :wacko:

Hi Laura how did ya bloods go??? How you feeling today??? When i think back my cm was ewcm-ish the day i got my BFP! (9dpo) so it cud be a sign if you are having it now honey!!!! Can wait for you to test...xxxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks Claire FX I hope sooo :thumbup: Bloods were taken, hope I get them bk 2mro, after 2ish...:winkwink:
FX he agrees to start again :thumbup:
Still got lots of cm... feel alot tired today... and moody.. but dunno? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah Laura that sounds like good signs hun! I had more cm than usual when i got my bfp.
Looking forward to you testing :hugs:

I hope he agrees too Claire, makes bd'ing more exciting! 
i can't be bothered anymore! haha


----------



## KendraNoell

Holy crap I have missed so much!!



babyhopes2011 said:


> Awww kendra its just a bit of fun and i take it with a pinch if salt, keeps me entertained! Lol!!! Hows u today hun??? :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone else????? Good luck wiv scan Rach xxxcx
> 
> Ugh-ohhh girls, we've had an accident this morning and dh forgot to pull out!!!! Holy moly!! Im sure im in my fertile period as well as had a stack of ewcm yesterday! Im sure im due to ov either tmor or fri if my cycles are back on track!!!!! Ive bn naughty and just laid for 20 mins aswell! Havent moved an inch! Hee hee!!! :blush:
> 
> Whoops-a-daisy!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Haha hopes are you sure that wasn't a planned whoops-a-daisy?? :happydance: kidding! You know what they say, if you don't try it usually happens...



asibling4gi04 said:


> Kendra, have you attacked OH anymore?? How are you guys doing??

We're ok. Neither one of us has been in the mood to BD... too much stress and trying to get ready for our trip and everything... we BD'ed once in my fertile period but it was like a day and a half before I think I ovulated so it could have been a good one.. I don't even really care this month, I'm feeling really whatever lately...



pambolina21 said:


> Kendra....reading's aren't so bad...like the ladies said, it's all in entertainment and it also brings on some hope....I haven't had one come true yet but my recent one said I'd get my BFP in July with a girl! FX!!! LOL!!!

Its not like I hate them I just know they aren't for me and it seems on here people take their readings so seriously and when it doesn't work out like they were told they are devastatd. I have enough things to be upset about every month when AF comes I don't need that too. But for other people, whatever floats your boat!



30mummyof1 said:


> Here we go!
> 
> View attachment 213974
> 
> 
> View attachment 213975
> 
> 
> View attachment 213976
> 
> 
> 
> xx

OMG so precious. What a miracle.



babyhopes2011 said:


> Awww Rach those pics show the most amazing, precious, beautiful little beanie baby ive ever seen, i really do think its a girl looking at those pics.......i dont know why but i just do, so i will say she is just amazing!!! Awwwww.......:hugs:
> 
> Pam i will be strait to my gp as soon as i get my BFP honey, no doubt about it! Im gona order some ic hpt's as think i shud be testing from 8dpo, didnt think id be goin through this again so soon but ya just never know...wow we might all end up wiv bfp's together!!!! Whahooooo!!!!:flower:

Haha this just cracks me up.. I can't even believe this happened lol



asibling4gi04 said:


> Claire, thank you for looking into it so deeply for me..I hope you are right. I just cant seem to think the worst though. IDK why but I have this gut feeling that things are not good. Instinct or paranoia..I cannot distinguish which it is! I need those cuddles and hugs for the next 13 days believe me I wish you were here! I have taken HPTS all positive and dark but not another digi..I hear that with a blighted ovum you still have HCG levels rising to a point so an HPT will not give me the true answer. I will just get positives. I need a blood test damn it! One today and one in two days! I called the clinic to demand one! Waiting for a nurse to call back..... :cry:

OMG asib... I have missed so much... I am praying for you...



asibling4gi04 said:


> 9 they called..said b my ov date i am only 4wks 3 days so we shall see..thanks again!:cry::hugs:

I don't get this... I thought gestation was based on CD1 and not ovulation day... that's what my "What to Expect" book says...



laura_2010 said:


> Thanks Claire FX I hope sooo :thumbup: Bloods were taken, hope I get them bk 2mro, after 2ish...:winkwink:
> FX he agrees to start again :thumbup:
> Still got lots of cm... feel alot tired today... and moody.. but dunno? xx

I got CM too and its weird cause I am usually CM-free after O.


----------



## laura_2010

Morning Ladies...
Im up nice and early lol... washig is out... sunny is shinning... But I feel crap! :dohh:
Iv noticed somthing diffrent... The last time I went joggin on the wii was Monday.. and didnt notice or feel pain n my boobies.. But last wow they was hurting even to touch... as well as jogging...:haha: Can that be a sign or is only wen touching?
As well had a sore thorte yesterdy and still got it this morn.... still got cm... as well... x

How are we all??? :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Laura i'm feeling really positive for you hun! Boob pain can vary from woman to woman some might just get it where it hurts to touch, or constant aching or none at all! 
I didn't really have any but most women get something. GL :hugs:

The sun has yet to hit us here, hoping it will later as got my friend coming round with her little girl so would be nice if the kids can play in the garden :)

Think i better go and wake Thomas, 8.30 now. Wish i could lie into that time lucky thing!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Have you had your results yet Laura? :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Hey all!! How are we doing?

I got a HIGH on my CBFM....weird I think...lmao...it's so soon to start getting those...guess we'll see what tomorrow brings....OPK is negative but dark....so I dunno....

So tired this morning! None of the kids wanted to stay asleep!!!! GRRR


----------



## asibling4gi04

yay pam! get busy..give the kinds benedryl..lol JUST KIDDING


----------



## pambolina21

lol...well it's not like my hubby is here anyway...lol....we DTD the other night so we'll probably DTD again tonight just for the hell of it....you know....I hate OPKing....wish I didn't have to do it....


----------



## asibling4gi04

OPK-AWAY, SO YOU CAN HAVE YOUR BFP ON THE WAY! MY POEM FOR THE DAY!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay Pam, think i got my 1st high on cd11 so only 2 days later than you. Hope you get your peaks this time :hugs:

xx


----------



## pambolina21

That would be cool!!!!! I sure hope so...lol...


----------



## 9babiesgone

really really upset. Probably leaving bnb and this thread for awhile.

wish you all the most luck ever!!! If you wnat to know what is up pm me, as it is a very delicate matter.


----------



## asibling4gi04

9 i need you PLEASE DO NOT GO! Please..email me [email protected]:cry:


----------



## pambolina21

Best of luck to our dearest friend 9babies....I love you and I'm here for you regardless of what you think.....

Please send many prayers to 9babies...


----------



## asibling4gi04

9 (((((((((((((((((((9)))))))))))) hang in there sweetie!:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks ladies!! I am off of here for the day. Dont know when I will check in again.

:cry:


----------



## pambolina21

I don't know if anyone is a fan like I am of the Twilight Series...but MTV just aired a 15 second video of the wedding!!!!!!!!!! It's only 15 seconds but I got major goosebumps!! EKKKK! Can't wait!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

sending big :hugs: 9, thinking of you xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've never seen it Pam, sorry!

I'm so annoyed, oh's mum and dad have come home 2wks early from their hols, been loving having house to myself with Thomas in day and now he's gonna be round again every day at bloody 7.30, grrr


----------



## deafgal01

oh no, what happened while I was sleeping???


----------



## laura_2010

Im all so Leaving for a while... I will be bk to check updates.. but I promise I will be back... Loads of luck ladies along the way xxx Laura xxx :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

why are you leaving Laura???!


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG wot is going on girls?????? Ive bn away for 24 hours and both laura and 9 have gone???? Im in Mexico rite now so only get half hour free wifi each day, (back sunday) and im in shock!!!!! 9 and Laura, whats up girls???? Im soooo sad for you both leaving, please update us with what is goin on, we are here for you both, ugh.....i feel like crying....come back girls xxx:cry:

Good luck Pam n get bd'ing!!! :hugs:

How are you AS?? Hope u ok babes xxx

As for me im having stacks of creamy cm right now and a left sore bby....nothing like wen i was preggers though so think its just post-ovulation symptoms! Lol!!! :wacko:


----------



## Flowerbaby

30mummyof1 said:


> I've never seen it Pam, sorry!
> 
> I'm so annoyed, oh's mum and dad have come home 2wks early from their hols, been loving having house to myself with Thomas in day and now he's gonna be round again every day at bloody 7.30, grrr

Oh Rach what a nitemare hun, bless ya.....awwwww tell them to leave ya alone! Lol! xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've calmed down now thanks Claire, he's been round today and said he won't be here before 8 -maybe now that i'm looking preggers he's thinking he'll be a bit more sympathetic to me!

What's going on.. why is everyone leaving? Come back 9 and Laura...please we're here for you xxx


----------



## KendraNoell

:( I don't get why ppl are leaving either.... Nobody has answered my question about cm and if that's a goof sign to still be having it?? Ewcm every time I wipe. Getting sharp pains in my lower abdomen as well.


----------



## pambolina21

I dunno sweetie....are you certain of your ovulation time? Cause that's what it sounds like!


----------



## KendraNoell

If I was still ovulating it would be very out of the ordinary. AF is due in 10 days and I have a 28 day cycle and I was getting high OPKs in previous months on CD 12-14. I usually O right in the middle.


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: I have no idea what that could be, Kendra...


----------



## pambolina21

hmm....weird...I wish I could be of more help....only other thing I can think of is maybe it's just your body going through another surge before AF.....or maybe it's pregnancy related! :shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all today?? Anybody heard from 9 or Laura? Ugh i hope they both okay.......:hugs:

Well im exhausted! Didnt get to bed until 9am this morning so ive only had a few hours sleep, dnt wana sleep all day or i wont sleep tonight but im sooooo tired!!!:sleep:

Kendra, i had ewcm wen i got my bfp but it wasnt until 9dpo....ewcm after ovulation generally means a rise in hormones, i think its oestrogen....and it can be pregnancy related......so am keeping my fingers crossed for you!! xxxx are you having any other symptoms???? Ohhhh how exciting, this could be your month honey!!!:happydance: 

DG how are you hun?? You been feeling any diff? How are the temps?? xx
:hugs:
AS, hey chick hows you?? You got ya ms yet or any new symptoms?? Counting down the days til your scan....:happydance:

Pam, hows the cbfm?? Are you taking progesterone?? Ive started with natural progesterone cream....im self medicating as i got it online....and it seems too have made my left bby really sore since i started using it and i have stacks of cm, did u notice any changes wen u started wiv progesterone...i think its around 30mg a day im having until cd25...anything to give me a boost i feel! Lol!!! :thumbup:

Hey Rach how are ya chick??? Can u feel your lo moving around yet?? Must be a really strange feeling but wonderful too! Awwww! How is your oh, he up for bd'ing yet?? Bless hope he's getting better xxxx:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Temp dropped this morning to 97.58... So I knew it was definitely coming soon... Sure enough, :witch: showed her face this morning... :haha: Bring it on- I'm another cycle closer to a bfp and she's not gonna stop that when it happens. I'm good... Gonna have a fun day- I get to go to see a girlfriend and she's gonna show me her new house that she bought recently! I'm so excited for her considering it's her first "adult" purchase- her first home... :dance:

How's everyone doing? How are you gonna stay awake all day, Babyhopes on so little sleep?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww sorry af got ya DG, shes a wicked witch, glad u ok though....bring on ya BFP i say!!!!! Oh babe im soooo tired, you know the feeling dont ya! Ugh, not nice! I will probs stay awake til bt 9pm then fall asleep and snore all night! Im gettin to be a terrible snorer according to my dh! Lol! Well tnite i feel iwill be twice as loud because im so exhausted! No doubt i will be gettin a few nips during the night to shut me up! :rofl:

Ohhh a new house, fab! I bet she is so excited!!! Your friend will have to have a 'moving in' party! Yaaayyy! :drunk:


----------



## deafgal01

Babyhopes- I bet you fall asleep by 8 pm or earlier... I did fall asleep once like about 7 pm or before that and slept through the night. Yep, I know that feeling very well. :rofl: Yeah, he might have to nip ya few times to try to quiet your snoring. :rofl:

I don't know if she'll have a moving party- she's got plenty of family up there to help her with the move but we're definitely doing a painting party once the electricity work is done on her house. Then I guess after she's all settled in, we'll have a house warming party for her.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Claire!

I think i've felt a few movements, feels a bit like a warm finger touching me from inside? :wacko: only couple of times a day at mo but can't wait to feel regular proper kicks, i'll prob regret saying that when i get the elbows etc but all part of it i know :) 
Can't wait for some more :bfp:'s in this thread, won't be long i know :happydance:

Sorry :witch: got you dg, but your sounding very upbeat and it will happen, when you least expect it :)

Nope havent seen any sign of 9 or Laura, i think they'll be back in time :)


----------



## pambolina21

I'm sure it will be awhile before 9 comes back...she needs time...bless her heart....

Not sure about Laura....I asked but she never said....

Mummy....it's awesome you can feel your beanie already....I can't wait to experience that!!!! I loved it when my babies kicked....even when they kept me up at night...lmao....I'm gonna saver my next pregnancy since it will be my last....

DG....sorry the witch got you! But I'm glad you have such a positive attitude about it....you'll get your BFP soon!!!! We all will!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i'm going to do that as well, as it might be my last :( Not sure whether 3 would be pratical for us but never say never.

x


----------



## KendraNoell

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, how are we all today?? Anybody heard from 9 or Laura? Ugh i hope they both okay.......:hugs:
> 
> Well im exhausted! Didnt get to bed until 9am this morning so ive only had a few hours sleep, dnt wana sleep all day or i wont sleep tonight but im sooooo tired!!!:sleep:
> 
> Kendra, i had ewcm wen i got my bfp but it wasnt until 9dpo....ewcm after ovulation generally means a rise in hormones, i think its oestrogen....and it can be pregnancy related......so am keeping my fingers crossed for you!! xxxx are you having any other symptoms???? Ohhhh how exciting, this could be your month honey!!!:happydance:
> 
> DG how are you hun?? You been feeling any diff? How are the temps?? xx
> :hugs:
> AS, hey chick hows you?? You got ya ms yet or any new symptoms?? Counting down the days til your scan....:happydance:
> 
> Pam, hows the cbfm?? Are you taking progesterone?? Ive started with natural progesterone cream....im self medicating as i got it online....and it seems too have made my left bby really sore since i started using it and i have stacks of cm, did u notice any changes wen u started wiv progesterone...i think its around 30mg a day im having until cd25...anything to give me a boost i feel! Lol!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Hey Rach how are ya chick??? Can u feel your lo moving around yet?? Must be a really strange feeling but wonderful too! Awwww! How is your oh, he up for bd'ing yet?? Bless hope he's getting better xxxx:hugs:

The EWCM eased up a bit now, was having quite a few twinges yesterday, today I have been fine except really tired, and kind of scatterbrained... bad gas/diarrhea too (sorry) I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot but the EWCM was something entirely different for me. Hubby and I Have only BD-ed once in the last two weeks :( (yeah I know) but it was 24-48 hours before I think I ovulated so it could have been good timing?



30mummyof1 said:


> Hey Claire!
> 
> I think i've felt a few movements, feels a bit like a warm finger touching me from inside? :wacko: only couple of times a day at mo but can't wait to feel regular proper kicks, i'll prob regret saying that when i get the elbows etc but all part of it i know :)
> Can't wait for some more :bfp:'s in this thread, won't be long i know :happydance:
> 
> Sorry :witch: got you dg, but your sounding very upbeat and it will happen, when you least expect it :)
> 
> Nope havent seen any sign of 9 or Laura, i think they'll be back in time :)

Warm finger huh? Slap it away that's what I do


----------



## asibling4gi04

dg sorry abt af


----------



## deafgal01

:wave: How's everyone doing on this fine morning? I gotta call the dr this morning to reschedule the appt but :rofl: the office doesn't open for another 2 hours I think. Oh well... I had a great day yesterday...


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies how is everyone?/ Miss you on the weekends but I do not get on much! I went to the hospital Sunday night to see if they would give me an HCG level (told them I had cramps, I know not good to say those things but I was desperate for an answer). They didnt scan me considering my scan a few days earlier and the fact that by my late ovulation I am a few days past 4 weeks...They did an HCG and it was 25862. Is this ok?? I am going to a new doc Wednesday affiliated with the same hospital and I am hoping for another HCG to see if it is going up...I think they will schedule me for a scan (new date) hopefully..Me and OH are not doing that hott but that is nothing new. Right now I have to stay focused on my little girl and my bean. That is my update! Whats news with everyone?? DG glad you had a good day yesterday! Anyone know what hapd to Laura??? 9, IF YOU ARE READING, I am thinking of you! Kendra, sounds like you got the BD covered! FXD..Hopes,how are you feeling??? Anything new? Pam? clomid? Is it doing the tricK?? Are they measuring your follicles??? Are you still getting highs on the monitor??

Hugs and love to all!:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all........:hugs:

Hi AS good to hear from you......wow that hcg is a good number! Mine was only 386 at 4 weeks so it looks like your little beanie is growing nicely! Cant wait for you to have another scan and confirm that all is well! yaaayyy! :hugs: Im sorry you and oh arent too great at min but you are doing the right thing concentrating on ya dd and beanie baby....xxx Have you had any more symptoms??? As for me nothing.....i know for sure im not pg this month i can just feel it in my blood! lol! My dh dosent want to try properly again until we are suppose to in 5 weeks or so, so i wait until then! I hope it goes quickly! :thumbup:

Kendra any more news???? you are sounding pg to me hun! I cant wait for you to test! When are you going to start testing??? please post pics of ya tests for us, i have a feeling you are gona get our next BFP honey!!!! it only takes once and a they say a couple of days before ov is about the best time! Good luck xxxx

Glad you had a nice day DG, i had 2 glasses of wine last night when i got in and ended up snoring on the sofa! lol! had a good nights sleep last night so feeling fresh today!:hugs:

Pam, RAch, how are you both...... hope you both ok xxxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

AS....good to hear from you! I think your levels sound wonderful!!! Keep your chin up and keep praying honey!!!! But it sounds to me like your little beanie is hanging on!!

No real update for me....still getting HIGH's on the monitor and negative OPK's....My doctor isn't doing any ultrasounds to check for follicles....she just told me to take the pills and come back for CD21 bloods and that's it....maybe if it doesn't work out this month then next month they will do that sort of testing...I dunno....My temp went down alot this morning...so I dunno if that means impending OV or not...I guess my temps in the next couple of days will tell all....I just don't feel like I am....course it's been so long I really don't know what to look for anymore...lol....

Just gonna chill out in the house today with the kids....hubby get's off work around 3:30pm and when he does we have to go by the car dealership where my sister left her old car (cause she got a new one) and pick it up because she GAVE it to us...lol....can't turn your back on a free car right? LOL!!! We are in the market for another car, preferably a van, and it looks like we just might get our hands on one soon, we went Saturday to look at it and the dealership sounds very hopeful, we just have to wait for it to come out of the service department and then she will call me with all the details....I'm really praying hard that she will call and tell us WE GOT IT and we can go in and sign the papers....lol....FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm ok thanks, just been rather silly this morning!

I thought oh had taken my keys to work with him, so called his dad over and give me his so i can leave the house. Had to climb through the living room window so i could feed the rabbits! His dad only has front door key you see...
Then when i got home i realised i had my keys all along haha - baby brain is back with a vegenance! I just hope i don't crash my car or burn myself this time round :wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

When are you due af then Claire? You never know hun, you didn't think you were going to get a bfp last time? Maybe, just maybe... :winkwink:

Yes as that is a very high number, hope it goes up again when you get tested on 8th. FX for you hun x


----------



## asibling4gi04

30, thanks sweetie! I was giggling at your key story! :haha: Hugs! How are you feeling?

Claire, wouldnt it be something if you caught the sticky eggy this month and didnt have to wait 5 weeks?? Its like me, the ONLY month I ovulated WAYYY LATE and never expected a BFP is the month I got one! You never know! I will update you after Wednesday..until then, all I can do it sit and hope and pray...ugh hate waiting..Have NO patience!

Pam hope that it all goes well..When I was on clomid years back, they made me do bloods and sonos every couple of days?~!?! Hopefully this will be your lucky month! Watch out TWINS! LOL..Hey, and about the car that is sooo generous and nice of your sis! You are blessed..I hope you get your van too as an added bonus.Keep us posted!! :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks AS....it would be nice to get the van...especially since we are trying again and our current vehicle isn't big enough for 4 kids...lol....when we go and get my sister's car we will be returning the truck my husband has been borrowing from his parents....we had to borrow since we only have one vehicle...so it will be nice to give it back to them and not have to put anymore money into it! We'll see how it goes!

I better get off this bed and get into the kitchen...I know my kiddo's will be up soon and HUNGRY....gosh they are ALWAYS HUNGRY! I can't seem to keep enough food in the kitchen....lol.....


----------



## Flowerbaby

Rach, you are soooo funny!!! Be careful if babybrain is back then, you will have to think twice before you do anything! LOL! Happy baby is a Lemon day to you! Yaaayyyy!!!l :hugs:

Oh girls i would be amazed if i was pg this month after our little whoopsie.....ive started using my progesterone cream just incase, im going to use it each month now after ov just to try and bump my levels up incase i get a BFP early and cant get too see my consultant for a couple of days.....ive ordered some ic hpts, they arrive wed so i might do a sneaky one on thurs with fmu just for some poas fun! lol! My af is due mon or tues next week i think? I will only be 8 or 9dpo on thurs but im dying to poas already im such a poas addict! ha ha!:dohh:

Pam, a new car or van is fab! i love new things!!! Just keep bd'ing bcoz it sounds like O is just around the corner.....i dont really trust opks to be honest, last week i bought 2 diff types and on the thurs i was still getting a strong positive with one type and at same time negative with the other! Im just glad i did my digi as i trust those smiley faces more!!! Does the high not mean you are having an lh surge???xx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

GO FEED THEM PAM! TTC TALK WHEN YOU GET BACK!!:hugs::haha:

CLAIRE. WHOOP, THERE IT IS! IS ALL IM SAYING!:haha:


----------



## pambolina21

Baby....HIGH's don't necessarily mean a surge...but we are BDing just in case...I don't think I'm due to OV (if it works) for another 5 days or so...so we'll just have to wait and see what happens!!!!

The van will be new to us but it's actually a used vehicle....but it seems to be in good condition...just gotta keep our FX that things will work in our favor!

Just fed the kids...I can't believe how many egg's I've gone through this morning...LOL....I think tomorrow I'll do pancakes....


----------



## Flowerbaby

LOL AS you do make me giggle and brighten my day up!!! The only thing i am having right now is an extra sore left bby.....normally both are a little soreish after ov. Thinking maybe i o'd from my leftside and thats why its a bit tender? hmmmm......who knows! am preparing myself for a BFN though. Hurry up the next 5 weeks, i wana start TTC again!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww i see, so how does it tell you if you are o'ing then?? Mmmmmm.....i love pancakes!! Wish they were more popular in the UK to have as breakfast, just boring toast and tea for me! Started to have fruit smoothies on a morning to boost my vit intake but i find them boring too! lol!:wacko:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Im signing off girls, will be back later, taking dh's dd to see Pirates of the Caribbean at the pics and to Nandos for tea, yummy! Have a nice day everyone and speak soon, lotsa hugs to you all xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Wow that was my 1000 post im now 'chat happy' yaaayyyyy! lol! c yas later xxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG HOPES.CHAT HAPPY! LOL..ENJOY THE SHOW WITH DH! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks for my lemon wishes Claire! Not as cute as a peach i don't think but baba has to grow hey!
and chat happy - think i have a few to go yet before i'm there?

Enjoy pirates - oh and myself are hoping to see it weds night, we haven't been out together for months! 

Hope its not long before you get your peak Pam, quite a few women don't get 1 in 1st cycle but do in 2nd :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh i see it now, have to send another 84 posts before i'm chat happy!


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: Yay for leveling up on your chat status...

Have a great day with your DH... That sounds like fun!


----------



## asibling4gi04

frustrating news..have to keep my scan date of June 15th..the new place wants too much money down for a new patient..than expects me to get reimbursed through insurance..ugh..I hate THE MED BILLING SYSTEM HERE!:cry::shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

asib that sucks!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

:cry::hugs:I KNOW..IM SOOO STRESSED,,,SEE, ITS NOT ALWAYS WINE AND ROSES ONCE YOU GET YOUR BFP! IT ALL JUST STARTS OVER AGAIN..WORRYING, WONDERING!


----------



## KendraNoell

Asib I hope you don't take offense to what I'm saying but I think you're stressing out WAY too much about this. If your HCG is five digits you are fine. Just relax!!!


----------



## pambolina21

I have been so dizzy today and having little hot flashes....uuughh....I dunno what is going on....can't be my meds I've been taking them for MONTHS and I took my last Clomid pill days ago so I know it's not that...I'm also getting headaches more frequently....it's not been a good day as far as these symptoms go:nope:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## KendraNoell

hopes I will probably start testing in the morning with early result and FMU tomorrow since i'm an addict lol


----------



## deafgal01

fine- just waiting for the stupid AF to leave already so I can move on. :dance: At least I got an appt with the dr next week... Just sorry it's not for a baby... Oh well.


----------



## pambolina21

OOoo...Kendra...so exciting!!!! I can't wait to see your tests! (that is IF you post them...LOL) FX for a faint line that turns dark!!!

DG...I hear ya there hun...hope she passes soon!!!!

I've been looking around online for something to do...I'd like to make some extra money by working from home and since I LOVE jewelry...I've requested information from a couple of websites in hopes of becoming a representative.....if all goes well...maybe ya'll can be my customers...LOL....!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- I won't mind doing that... I've been looking at those necklaces that have invisible lines but with silver beads on them. I had one before and the line broke so since then I haven't found a similar one to replace that with. Oh well... It was my favorite necklace of all time too.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Kendra, good luck with your testing, like Pam, I cannot wait to see a gradual BFP! Kendra, I take no offense sweetie but have you ever heard of a BLIGHTED OVUM? When you have one, there is no baby in the sac but the sac keeps growing and so do your levels until either you have a D&C or miscarry naturally. It is hard to relax as they say it is more common in older women and I am just 40.. Yikes..So hopefully you can see why I am spazzing out! :shrug: In any case, I cannot wait for you to join the BFPS..Keep us posted!

PAM, I am not a big jewelry fan..Perhaps if you were selling make up! I LOVE ME SOME MAKE UP GIRL! I was dizzy on clomid too..lovely side effects but you will become adjusted to it (well, hopefully you wont have to)!

DG, AF almost gone??? I hope she goes away and stays away! 

Hugs to all!

Jodi-AKA-ASIB


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, how are we all??

Well Pirates of the Caribbean was fab, went to see it in 3d so was evern better, mmmmmm i just love Johnny Depp he is sooooo sexy!:winkwink:

Had a nice night and got up early this morning and went for a brisk walk with dh and the dog so feeling fit and fresh today! My bbs were soooo sore last night, i think its just the progesterone cream im using that making them like that though, they not too bad this morning thank goodnes!:thumbup:

Kendra i cant wait for you to test........fingers x'd for your BFP! Yaaayyyy xxx

AS that is a nightmare about not changing the scan date but i think if your hcg levels are nice and high then you dont have anything to worry about, are you going to get them redone today?? Good luck honey xxxx:hugs:

Hope everyone else is okay.........what everyone been upto?? xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi Hopes, glad you enjoyed the Pirated (and Johnny)..
 
I was going to get levels tomorrow but like I said the new place cancelled so I am stuck entirely waiting for what will happen on June 15th unless I make another trip to the hospital but I do not want them to think I am wacky..(though I am).. How are you sweetie pie??:shrug::hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well girls, ive just done an opk as i have a couple left (and was dying to poas, lol) and it looks like my body is gearing up to ovulate again?????? whaaaatttt???? its quite dark, not as dark as a positve but darker than the one i did yesterday (it was non-exsitent)....ugh what is my body doing now!!!!! lol! Ive heard opk's can start going positive once af is on her way so maybe im gona get an earlier af than i thought???? Think i may have to google dark opk's at 6dpo! Oh dont ya just love google!!!:saywhat:

Im sure its nothing but tis a bit strange........:wacko:

AS i understand that you are spazzing out babe, to be honest i would be doing the same honey.......but try and think positive thoughts and lets count the days together until your scan.........how long now??? is it 8 days to go???? ohhhh cant wait babes xx :friends:


----------



## asibling4gi04

HOPES I LOVE YOU! YOU CALM ME DOWN..Yes, I got a positive OPK the night before AF showed in my March cycle..but yet again, some women get pos OPKS leading to BF (WHOOPSIE) P's! lol..lets just see what your body is doing!!!! :haha: I have 8 days to go yes I should create a count down to scan ticker!?!? ..My baby girl's bday is tomorrow and her bday party is Saturday so this should help me stay busy and defo focused on my little Princess instead of myself!! I feel so selfish being so upset when I have that little beauty in my life! I am blessed..See hopes, you bring out the positive in me! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yes yes yes AS do countdown ticker to scan!! Yaaayyy! Oh bless your dd, hope she has a lovely bday and party, will defo kp u busy for nxt few days!! Am off to shower my dog, ugh.....not much fun coz i get soaked! Lol! Speak later xxxx:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Gonna go in today to get my Fall classes registered... I'm going back to school part time this fall :yipee: Then I gotta check out this rally with my best friend cuz she needs to do an assignment for school regarding listening to a speaker speak.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well i was bored after washing my dog so decided i would go to Boots chemist to stock up on FRERS whilst they on offer (2 for 1, bargain!) anyway got home and thought shall i do one.....hmmmmm.....yeah why not! Anyway around the 10 min mark a pretty little colourless indent/evap line decided to appear! Ugh crap! It has got darker over past half hour but no colour (i dont think, no i do think theres no colour tbh )!!! im gutted as i really trust these tests and think they are reliable and now think there crap! Anyway thought id post you the pic to show you what a crummy FRER evap looks like........booooo!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG HOPES THATS NO INDENT..FRERS DO NOT DO THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG..OMG OMG OMG!:flower::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

HOW MANY DPO ARE YOU??:shrug:


----------



## pambolina21

that's a wicked indent line for sure.....BUT....there still might be a chance that's it not and it's actually a BFP.....take it out and see if theres any color :shrug: Couldn't hurt right? LOL!

I wish we had sales like that on those tests....lol.....we normally have to do rebate offers and it takes forever and it's not worth it to me.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Just took it apart and theres a white indent line, no colour....bloody useless things! Lol!!! xxxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Im only 6 or 7dpo hun so i knew it wud be bfn, what a tease though! Lol! xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Is it right.....
here??


----------



## asibling4gi04

HOPES..It may be the EARRRLLLYY START A BFP!!:hugs::flower:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yeah hun thats it!! Nah i dont think so, there is nO colour chick......ugh how boring! Lol! My ic hpts come tomorrow, 10miu ones so will have a little go with one of them but am expecting bfn. Keep fingers x'd tho just incase xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

oK IF YOU SAY SO..Just remember by tweak when your looking at the frers getting darker!!! lol :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Omg Claire i think that might just be a v early bfp! i've never got any kind of line on a FRER except when preggo :)
Test again with your ic's and let us know what they say! but i've got a good feeling....:happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

ASIB AGREES WITH 30!:happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Lol Jodi you do make me giggle, you are the tweaky queen! Will see what my ic's are like tomorrow and see if you can tweak any colour out of them....i do see pink in that pic though when im on my laptop, just a shame its not there IRL.:shrug:

RAch, ive never had a line, indent or nothing on a FRER thats why im so peed off! hmmmmm.....cud be start of BFP but im gearing myself up for a BFN tomorrow, ugh i hope they come tomorrow, i'll be sat on the doorstep waitinf for Mr Postman to arrive all morning! My post dosent get here til gone 11am!!! If they dont come then i will do another FRER and see what occurs.......:thumbup:


----------



## pambolina21

Good luck hun! I sure hope it's good news! You deserve it!

I'm still waiting to ovulate....but yesterday my temp was 97.3 and this morning it was 97.7...so if my temp stays up FF will give my my crosshairs and say I ovulated yesterday or maybe even today....been DTD so I hope something comes from it...lol....last night I didn't think we were going to cause hubby was so tired....but I worked my magic...LMAO...so far we have BD on CD7, 10, 11 and 12....and we're gonna KEEP doing it until something happens...lol....gosh I hope I ovulate...I have my blood work on on the 15th....FX!!!!!!!!!! I don't know how much more I can wait...lol....On a downside I am out of CBFM testing sticks and won't be able to buy any till the end of the week...thank gosh I have ic OPK's...just hope they work for me!!! I'd like to see SOMETHING turn positive...LOL....


----------



## pambolina21

how can I find out what my luteal phase is?


----------



## asibling4gi04

lol HOPES, I CAN JUST picture you standing by the mailbox tapping your feet with your hands on your hips, looking at your watch! lol..Too funny..Tell him the TWEAKER is waiting..I am not too familiar with ICs..so, harder for me to tweak unless obvious line but I will do my best..FRERS do not lie though hun..unless, you can have some HCG left?? Do you think its possible? Hope not! Hope this is your BF STICKY POSITIVE!

Pam I need your address so I can send your poor DH a sympathy card lol! WORK THAT MAN, WORK THAT MAN, CATCH ALL OF THE SPERMIES THAT YOU CAN! YAY! Bloods on the 15th?? same day as my second scan..hoping for GREAT news for us both! Hugs!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Roll on 11am tomorrow i am so excited for you! :happydance:

Hoping i'm going to be feeling better 2mos, think i caught a bug off Thomas and have been feeling ruff all day. He is luckily on the mend, just need to get his appetite back poor thing. 
So early night for me, good night all xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww Rach hope u feel better tmor....yeah roll on 11am, am 99% certain will be BFN though! Ive even had a cple glasses red wine coz i just know it will be BFN! Lol, naughty Claire!!! Ha ha! xx

Pam your luteal phase is from the day you o until the day before af arrives, so if u o'd on say the 10th then af arrived 15th your luteal phase would be 14 days. Mine is around 11 or 12, i have a short luteal phase, average is 13-16 i think. So count days after you o til af....ohhh i hope you o'ing now! How exciting, good luck xxx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

AS i did a hpt the same day i got my pos opk as i wondered the same and it was stark white negative so defo no hcg left in me....i didnt have much to start wiv so reckon it was zero by time i m/c'd.....xxxx


----------



## KendraNoell

Pam I believe your LP is the time you ovulate to the time you start AF... if that's what you're asking.

Hopes- I have had indents like that, also if you hold FRERs up to natural light the plastic peices on the backside show through and look like dark lines, so annoying! I have one answer test from last month I'm gonna wait until tomorrow FMU to test. I'm gonna keep testing til Friday because we leave for vacation on Friday and I would like to know for sure by then!!!

Ok ladies, I am SO crampy. WAY too early for AF cramps, they don't feel like AF cramps either. They are a combination of pinches, twinges, cramps, etc. All throughout my belly and pelvis. Had heartburn last night which I never get. I think these are really good signs, what about you ladies?


----------



## KendraNoell

oh oh oh and very bloated so bad that my pants don't fit :\


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks Kendra....yea that's what I was wondering...but it's so difficult to figure out what LP I have because I don't ovulate...LMAO....so I guess there's no need to worry about it..

Your sign's sound awesome! Can't wait till tomorrow morning!! I hope you post it!!! FX and tons of :dust: !!!!

AFM...I dunno what is going on...think I'm gonna have to call my doc and set an appt....I'm so dizzy all the time!!!!!!!!!! I don't know what is going on! It's really starting to affect my day to day things and I'm scared to drive. And God forbid I move my head to fast....oh man...that just make is worse or starts up a dizzy spell....

*sniff sniff* What is wrong with me!?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, how are we all today???

Well nothing exciting to report from me.....just as i thought a BFN this morning...however my opk is even darker than yesterdays! very odd! I have attached a pic for your perusal, feel free to tweak AS! LOL! (obviously top pic is todays opk and bottom is 10 miu HPT, but i know ya's knew that anyway, LOL!) :hugs:

Im still only 7dpo so early days but im doubting it very much this month.....roll on July i say lol! Ive got 15 tests so will test for fun over next few days...yaaaayyyyy for ic hpts!! ha ha!:happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah defo good signs Kendra :) GL hun x

Come on Claire, where are you! We need results :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I should have been more patient!

Yes like you say only 7dpo, but opk still looks dark so....I hope it is the start of something hun x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Cant wait for you to test Kendra.....i so feel you are gona get a BFP!:hugs: i have no symptoms at all to report so dont think it will be my month, no biggy though still got 1 month 6 days before TTC again! Whahoooo, cant wait! where are you going on vacation?? i so need a holiday, we go away in 2 n half weeks to Spain....my parents have an apartment out there, cant wait for some sun, sea, sex n sangria! yaaayyy! xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yeah my opk is getting darker by the day.....very strange! Im sure it means nothing though! How are you feeling today Rach, hope you feeling better xxx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

claire, I will try to tweak! How ya feeling doll??:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i am much better thanks Claire :)

Oh and i were suposed to be watching pirates tonight at the cinema but he's now doing a night shift, boo. Oh well night in front of the telly by myself for me!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Here is my tweak and i can swer i see a hint of something? Am i in the right spot? (not familiar with ics)...lol...so here it goes..


----------



## 30mummyof1

I thought i could see a hint of something on the ic too...


----------



## asibling4gi04

30, YOU HAVE A BLUE HELLO KITTYAVATAR,,Are you trying to tell us something?? lol..:shrug::haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh its just i'm so sure its a boy that i thought i'd change my avatar and signature's in advance! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks AS, yep thats were i thought i might hav seen something.....hmmmm....im out at min so left ic at home drying will be interesting to c if there is anything there once dried....?? Well girls i shall continue on testing and keep everything crossed! Lol!!

Oh rach im sure u havin a girl????? Cud be wrong though but i really feel it is!! Awww shame u not goin to c Pirates its really good! You will have to set a date and make sure ya's go n c it!! Johnny is just so sexy in it! Lol! xx

AS happy birthday hugs to your dd, hope she has a lovely day!! Im ok hun, had 2 glasses wine last night, naughty me, n got a rotten hangover today!:wacko: I dnt often suffer with them tbh.....just tucking into a dirty Macdonalds chicken burger to try n soothe the feeling! Ha ha!!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ooo hope there is something when you get back!! eek!

Well you know i would have loved it to be a girly but have posted scan pic on a gender site and 100% boy guesses! It's not a 100% accurate theory but i'd be surprised if it was a girl now. :shrug:

Yes i agree Johnny Depp is v sexy - hoping we can go next wk. My oh is such a workaholic at mo, boring!


----------



## pambolina21

Morning ladies (at least for me it is...lol) Hope everyone is doing well!!

Woke up this morning with my temp still slightly high...hope it's a good thing! I'm starting to cramp alittle but my OPK is still negative...will test again later! I did my saliva test this morning and there is just a teeny tiny amount of little ferning going on....so I think I'm in the transition period...hopefully in a few days it will show full fern and my opk becomes positive...it really sucks that I have no more CBFM tests....been really looking forward to seeing a PEAK but since I can't buy any till Friday that's out of the question!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Claire, this is funny..I love McDonalds with this pregnancy (well hopeful pregnancy) I love french fries..cannot get enough of them! 

As for me, I am having probs with OH an I do NOT feel preg at all ladies..I think the 15th will bring bad news! Thanks for the bday wishes for my Gianna! It means a lot..we are having her party this Saturday! woo hoo!

HOPES..Give it a couple of days...you will 'whoops" see.:hugs::happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Oh, 30, a boy? what a joy!! we shall see!!:shrug::happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah i've come round to the idea of a boy, healthy is all that matters really i've realised that :)
I bought the baby a little pressie today, a Disney Roo cuddly toy - so cute. Was only £6.99 as well which is a bargain for disney. Its wearing a blue top but would be fine for a girl too!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi Pam..I wish i knew more about ferning etc..its so fascinating what they come out with! Maybe by friday you will still be opking?? Hopefully..Have ou been doing extra bd? get on it girl! :haha:

30 that sounds so precious! Blue of course, as if we didnt know! LOL..We should get a gamble going on here for you of who guesses boy, who guesses girl..It will help pass time for 2ww people and for waiting for scan people like me..lol..whatdyathink?:shrug::hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well gurlies just tested again and got another v v v faint shadowy line!! It is barely visable and poas addicts like myself wud notice it Lol! Not sure if its start of my BFP or not so not gettin my hopes up...enuf testing for today will start again tmor n c wot occurs.....ive bn cramping for past cple hours aswell so cud be af on her selfish way!!! Stay away you filthy witch! Lol!!! :wacko:


----------



## asibling4gi04

wahhhh HOPES no fair..you must post these horrible so called evaps to give me somthng to tweak..it will make these next 7 days go by faster! :cry::hugs::happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ok AS your wish is my command, lets play spot the evap and see if we can tweak any colour out of it..........yaaayyyy i love line spotting games....here goes chick......let me know if anyone sees anything, i can see something IRL but not a lot! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 12









photo1.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 15









photo2.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Flowerbaby

The first one is one i bought ages ago from aldi, a cheapy 25 miu one thought id give it a go and it also has a bloody evap IRL! Ugh! Am i getting slightly teased or what! Ha ha! Still cramping as we speak......i hate cramping it pees me off! lol xxxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Feel free to all guess the sex! I know how long the 2ww feels so anything to help :) I have everything crossed for you that you will see your little beanie at the next scan, i have a good feeling :hugs:

Ooo Claire, i see something faint, esp in 1st one. :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

here is one tweak baby! Thanks.You are spoiling me!!!! :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

tweak tweak tweaking away!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Wow babes you are doing a fab job!!! If they were as dark IRL id say they look BFP!!! Lol! Come on hun bring them on!!!! xxxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

but the tweak doesnt put the line there doll. It just enhances the view so BFP BFP BFP! :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG AS im so scared to admit it but you cud well be right.....eeeeek! I just cant get too excited though as im mega early and i only m/c'd 3 weeks ago! OMG perhaps our whoopsie is gona turn into a beanie???? Well will just have to see, am sooooooo freakin nervous if it is a BFP! OMG OMG!!! Hope my tests arent so evapish looking tomorrow.....if they BFN then thats fine too as this is completely unexpected!!! Sooooo nervous girls xxxx:wacko:


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck baby hopes! :dust: I hope this is it for you! Even if it is a whoops baby!


----------



## pambolina21

Hey ya'll!!!

Great news!!! I GOT A NEW SUV TODAY!!!!!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! I'm so freakin excited! It's a 2007 Dodge Nitro....it's freakin AWESOME! I'll upload pics tomorrow when the sun is out!!

Also....earlier I went to the bathroom and noticed some teeny tiny specks of red on the toilet paper....and it happend twice....what could that be????


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: GOOD LUCK PAM! Yay for a new car- I always like getting a new car. I can't wait to see pictures of your new ride.


----------



## KendraNoell

Pam if you're 7DPO it could DEFINITELY be an implantation bleed!

BFN on Answer early result today... out of tests will have to get some tomorrow.


----------



## pambolina21

Well I'm not 7dpo that's for sure...I don't know if I have ovulated or if I WILL ovulate...still waiting for that postive OPK....lol...


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm not sure to be honest Pam, sorry :hugs:

Claire, have you tested again? :happydance:

Hows everyone today? xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi Rach......hope you okay and feeling better :hugs: Well same thing for me again today more evaps. I really think its looking BFN for me girlies......only thing i do have is cramping and a bit of nausea, other than that im suspecting the outcome is gona be a negative one. I spse i am only 8dpo and i didnt get my last bfp til 9dpo so there is still time......so we'll just see.:thumbup:

Oh Kendra sorry bout ya BFN, keep testing though as your symptoms sound really positive!:happydance:

Pam your new car sounds fab, how exciting....not sure about the spots of blood? some ppl do get it after ovulation from the egg popping out causing a small amount of blood so maybe its from that and you have ovulated??? Ohhhh i hope sooo xxxx

AS my dear, how are you today???? Hope you are well xxxx:hugs:

DG how are you today???? xxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

How long after poas are you reading the test Claire? i thought evaps only happened if you looked at them after the alotted time? but yes 8dpo is still early hun :hugs:

I'm fine thanks hun, taking Thomas to his swimming lesson later. Can you believe this..one of the mums is apprently due beg of Sept with no'2 and i only realised she might be pregnant again about 4wks ago! Talk about walking round with my eyes closed..not like swimming costumes leave much to the imagination! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ha ha ha what you like! I cant believe you didnt notice her bein preggers! Lol! Funny!! :haha:

Well the aldi tests i use have evaps lines in the time limit but they pretty colourless and they 20miu tests! And the ic's are just v v v faintly there within time limit. I do think its gona be a BFN though....im at work tmor so wnt test again until sat so gona pop to Boots n treat myself to a frer or 2 and have a go later this afty. Not gona go pee for next 4 hours....:wacko:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Good morning Ladies...Pam, how exciting about the new vehicle! Yippee!:happydance: Just another preparation for your future bean!

30, you make me smile every time you post. Love your stories! You have 'pregnancy brain" lol.

Claire, dont be scared or nervous..If you are preg, it is what it is and it was meant to happen at an "off" time..PEE AND POST so I can tweak my day away! Love ya girl! 

As for me, woke up still not feeling preg..no signs except sore bbs..Emotions are on overload but I am like that when not preg so....I dont know what to think..6 MORE TORTUREOUS days..I had a little dream when I wasnt really fully asleep, it was someone saying to me, 'your baby is okay, just lay on your back when you sleep", and I woke up on my back! Weird..I am usually a belly sleeper! Oh well..thats all for me...hugs to all..love ya!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

hmm strange i don't know, but if FRER's are bogof then that's a good plan i think! GL hun, thinking of you x

I know, i am a dizzy blonde with baby brain! Not a good combination! :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

lol 30 well at least you are blonde and prego, 2 very good excuses.lol..hugs!


----------



## pambolina21

well thanks for trying to help out....not sure what to think of it either....

Question about temping.....I woke up around 4:15 this morning cause my hubby woke me up while getting ready for work...took my temp and it was 96.9....then I went back to sleep and woke up around 7:20 and my temp was 97.3.....and I know you are suppose to get about 5 hours or so of sleep when temping...but my 4:15 temp was way off from when I normally temp at 6:30.....so which temp should I trust? The 96.9 or the 97.3?


----------



## pambolina21

Hopes...just hang in there sweetie!!!! I'm praying for a BFP but if it doesn't happen you still have time!!!! Your little bean knows how much you wanted him and I'm sure he will be sending you a wonderful present soon!!!!

AS....hope the days pass soon hun...I know it's gotta be hell having to wait! Keep up the PMA hun!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well the frer was a defo BFN and ive just done an ic and BFN aswell! So the "Plague of the Evaps" has just struck me for a couple of days! LOL! :wacko: Oh well no biggy, im still only 8dpo so time yet but im doubting it......ugh i have had awful cramps and burning sensation in my ab area all day today....think af is gona be a nasty one when she arrives! Rotten witch!:growlmad:

AS, am sure all is gona be fine.....make sure you sleep on your back on not on your belly from now on then, bless......bet your little beanie is snuggled in nicely! If you have no MS or symptoms do they say its more likely to be a boy???Awwwwww how cute! :hugs:

Thanks for kind words Pam, i just cant wait for the next couple of months to be out way so we can TTC for our little beanie again....!!!! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

CLAIRE OH DEAR CLAIRE I refuse to believe it but I take your word for it..8dpo is too early for a defo bfn but never tooo tooo early for a faint bfp so I am going to say this..each test is factory made and each urine sample has diff concentration so I do believe that it may be one or both..keep testing..I feel like I will be seeing more double lines from you in the near future..love ya!

As for me, I hope so ..I PRAY FOR A MIRACLE..And I seldom pray!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I have my fx for everyone all waiting for good news :hugs: Thinking of you all
Yes still early days Claire, 8dpo would be unusually early for bfp.

Well girls i am offically blind and/or stupid! There is another woman at swimming who is 5 1/2 mths pregnant and i had not noticed anything! :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

30!! I am going to ask you, will you PLEASE TAKE THE PREGNANCY GOGGLES OFF!?!?!?! LOL :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ok taking them off as of now, as! :haha:


----------



## pambolina21

Here is my new car....lol....
 



Attached Files:







dodge.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## asibling4gi04

nice pam! VERY NICE! Thanks 30 now maybe you will not be oblivious!


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks AS...I'm so excited! I've never had a vehicle as nice as this!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

YOU ARE BLESSED PAM..NOW FOR THAT BFP!!:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Omg....my opk is almost positive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!
Or is it already positive...I dunno! It looks to close!!

I'm sorry for the crappy pic...I got a new phone and switched wireless companies and the phone cam sucks! What do ya'll think?
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG Pam im loving the new car!!!! Its fab!!! And yep that is certainly lookin positive to me!!! Whahooooooo! Get :sex::sex::sex: !!! Eeeeeeeeeek! :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

I'm greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaat! Hi ladies!

Pam- your car looks lovely! It is amazing! I love when we get new cars. by the way, that opk looks POSITIVE- get to bd!

How's everyone else?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep defo looks positive to me Pam! woo hoo :happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

I wanna say with all certainty that it's positive but IRL I can see where it COULD be darker....but I'll definately DTD...lol...already warned my husband....LOL!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good stuff! I'd just try to dtd as often as you can until opk is light :happydance:
GL Pam x


----------



## pambolina21

thanks Mummy!!!! Can you still get a positive OPK but not release an egg?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well yes i think so, i think it may have happened to me before where i have got myself stressed thinking that oh doesn't want to bd etc.. and then ov' not happened and its tried again a week later. 
So all i can suggest is to relax hun and hopefully it will all happen as it should:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Taking a pole/vote ladies..

Well tomorrow (Saturday) night, my little one will not be home..so I am thinking...should I or shouldnt I? I am thinking a re-visit to the hospital and not waiting for Wednesday..If I tell them I am back pains (which I do on and off)...Maybe they will scan me and do a second blood test for hcg?? :shrug:
Do you think I am wrong for wanting to do this or would you do it if you were me?? I was just there last Sunday ...I just dont feel pregnant..Did a dollar store test yesterday and my test line was darker than the control line :thumbup: but I am aware that you can have high hcg with blighted ovums and molars! PLEASE VOTE..GO OR WAIT UNTIL WEDNESDAY?? :shrug:Thanks for your help!:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks Mummy!

My OPK is looking positive this morning....I'm so excited! I went ahead and marked yesterday and today as postive on FF because yesterday is when I had my massive temp dip....


AS....I vote for whatever you want to do sweetie! I understand this is torture for you....so I guess if I had to vote I would say GO and don't wait....but that's just me cause I know I would be that way....Good luck love! :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

asib- go for peace of your mind- have them check your hcg levels to see if it's still rising like it should.


----------



## asibling4gi04

DG and Pam, thanks! i am going with two votes being a YES I am doing it! Thats 3 votes if I count myself in! lol!:haha::hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

LMAO....Good luck hun! I hope they test you like they should! And I am hoping and praying with everything within me that your little beanie is doing just fine! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:Pam you have NO IDEA how much that means to me..thank you! I am soo frightened to know but I need to. I just dont feel preg aside from my boobs wanting to explode lol..oh and pants are getting tight but thats because Im a chubber anyway! lol..thanks again!:cry:


----------



## pambolina21

Stay positive hun!!! Think good thoughts! Let us know what they say!


----------



## asibling4gi04

oK WILL DO Pam..I think you are an hour behind my time zone..I will prob not post an update until Sunday morning as I reckon I will be at the hosp Sat night into Sunday..I will let you all know..thanks sooo much! I will be at hospital at the same time you will be attacking your hubby..lol:happydance::hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

LMAO!! Hell ya I will be!!

Guess what!!!!!!!!!!!!!????

IT'S POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







posopk.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## asibling4gi04

:holly: thats what I am looking like right now..lol..yay pam!:hugs::happydance::baby::thumbup::flower:


----------



## pambolina21

awwww....lol....wish I did....they are to small for that kind of jiggle...LMAO!


----------



## asibling4gi04

TRADE YA! LOL! :haha: :hugs::happydance: SO EXCITED..You are taking my mind off of me and thats hard to do! Thank you!


----------



## pambolina21

lol....my Mom and sister say the same thing to me....they are both stacked and my sister even had a breast reduction....but it didn't help much cause they are still growing...whereas I was given only enough to fill about a B cup....lmao....I'd settle for a FULL C....I don't wanna be to big...but I know it'll never happen...lol....

I'm glad I could take your mind off things! I know how it feels to need a distraction!!!!

I'm suppose to go back to the dealership and give them our down payment but I don't know that I will be able too....been hit hard with an upset stomach and diarrhea...not sure if it's cause of the ovulation (yes I said ovulation cause it's FINALLY HAPPENED! YEEHAW!!!) or I have some kind of stomach bug.....all I know is is that I don't wanna leave my room and the bathroom.....might have to call my husband and make him come home.....BLLAHHHH!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

LOL..Me, my mom and sisters all have way too much boobage lol! 

Aw,hope the tummy eases up for you! Make the hubby come home!:haha:


----------



## pambolina21

I'm trying to get him to come home but I dunno if he will....one day when he's sick like this I'm gonna leave the house and make him take care of all the kids and see how he likes it! It's not easy!

I just hope and pray this stomach thing doesn't come inbetween us DTD tonight....I ate some tums (since I don't have Pepto) and I'm hoping it helps a bit......it just better calm down long enough to do it....LOL.....


----------



## asibling4gi04

OH goodness Pam I hope so too..It would be awful to stop in the midst of it all! Or to have an 'accidental toot fly out" lol :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

EWWWWWWWWWW....I know what you mean...cause they are awfully stinky....LMAO....and to make it worse is if more than air comes out....and since we like to do it doggy style (since it hits the cervix better).....that would make for a horrible, nightmarish experience for him and for me.....

Please Lord PLEASE don't let this get in the way tonight! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG PAM thats sooo funny!!!!!!!!!!! I would be horrified if that happened! OK SO THE FXD are crossed for the poops to go away and stay away!:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

LOL...thanks hun! I hope so too...cause it's getting worse....it's painful...my poor tooshie!!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls hope u all well! Quick update from me and its BFN all the way!!! Am done with testing now as costing me a small fortune and hav told dh we using condoms next month as i cant go through this am i or arent i again for a while! Ugh i hate those smelly rubbery things! Lol!!! Im glad in a way im not pg as i wud hav bn worried sick after m/c'ing last cycleso gona let my body have a good clear out then try again in a months time! Yaaayyyy!!! Come on af hurry along now!!!:wacko:

Pam thats is a definete bfp opk! Awwwww how fab, am so excited for you! Cant wait for you to start testing! I have a feeling this is your month babes xxxxx

AS yes my vote is YES!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck baby, love ya xxxxx

Big hugs to everyone n thanks for all your support, your the best girlfriends i have xxxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Hey hun...glad your doing well...sorry for the BFN...but like you said....your body needs a break! Before you know it you'll be trying again and having your forever baby!!!!

I feel like crap ya'll....omg this is ridiculous! We really need to BD tonight and tomorrow....please Lord help me make it through this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

:grr: I wrote a post to this earlier today and it didn't post all cuz of the short storm we had and the connection wasn't working right at that exact moment! :dohh:

Pam- hope you feel better soon and get to bd tonight!

Asib- Let us know how it works out. I hope you have good news for us Sunday when you get back to us.

Everyone- have a great weekend!


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Ladies bk for a pop in :winkwink:
Deffo pam Im sooo excited for you.. :hugs:
Lots of luck to you AS im so sure you both will be fine :hugs:
Claire... sorry for bfn, I think your doing the right thing but.... A pos opk like that was good news! :winkwink: and the woooopsie hehe :haha:

As for meee... Af hasnt arrived... was due 9th and still nothing... Im testing 2mro morn as Iv been having few cramps and everyday thing oh AF's ere but nope nothing my cervix is soooooooooooo hight up I have white cm... boobies hurting and lower back pain.. But I got my results for CD21 and it sed no ovulation were before it was borderline soooo I went doc after I rang for results and he said I can ovulate later or earler... :wacko: soooo I waitied and I did have ewcm later on than I shud in time with tinker... :shrug: soo maybe I did ovulat eareler.... and I tested on tesco's own at 8dpo I went with being late ov... and nothing but still early id say for that.... so since then iv waited... fx x :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Omg Laura i say :test::test::test:!!! So good to have you back hun!!! Av missed ya! :hugs: sending you lotsa babydust :dust::dust::dust:

Well i think af will be wiv me shortly, i dnt temp but know my temps are always over 98 during tww so had a go this morn as feel bit crampy and it was 97.7 so im on my way out....just want the witch here now so i can move on!

Pam did u get to bd???? Hope u feeling much better today xxx

How is everyone else? Big hugs to y'all:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks claire... Il deffo test 2mro morn fmu... and post as soon as it done lol :flower:
I havent been temping this month or even opk's havnet got any.. lol...
Hpe AF hurrys up for you... then you can get yourself sorted n bk to ttc :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohh cant wait for you to test, you are being very patient and i feel this is your month babes, i think you are gona get a nice BFP tmor!! How many dpo do u think you are????

Yeah i actually cant wait for af to arrive, then i only have one more af to go before TTC, whahoooooo!!!! xxxx:thumbup:


----------



## laura_2010

About 10dpo... As I ovulate late soo I think lol... but iv neva been this late and had thses syptoms t go with it x 
I think it will fly by... for you hun :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry about your bfn Claire, Hope the next mth flies by for you hun :hugs:

Welcome back Laura, sounds promising hun - gl 2mos can't wait to hear good news :happydance:

Hope you got to bd Pam?! and your feeling better today :hugs:

Well i'm feeling knackered today, went out last night. Home at 12.30ish so not too late but just couldn't get to sleep! Think i had a bit too much coke and my body not used to it of late? Hoping i can nap later when Thomas has one :)


----------



## laura_2010

Awww have a long rest today rach :winkwink: are you feeling any lil kicks yet??
Well been toilet and I have yellowish cm OMG! what can this be?? :shrug:


----------



## pambolina21

Hey ladies!

I did manage to BD last night...lol...it was alittle tense for me cause I kept waiting for something nasty to happen...but my body held out long enough...lol....My temp skyrocketed this morning....yesterday it was 97.3 and this morning it's 98.2...so I have DEFINATELY ovulated! I just hope I caught the egg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: Pam I hope you caught that egg!

Laura- hope you're gonna get your bfp.

30- get some rest in today.

DH dragged me out of bed this morning. :dohh: I hated him at first. :rofl: Then after the work out we got in at the local YMCA, I actually am thankful he did that.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well not sure yet Laura, keep thinking i feel something but i am not sure whether i am just imagining it!

Good signs i hope Laura, really excited for you :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww good luck tmor laura xxxxxx:hugs:

Glad u got to bd Pam, i defo think you gona get a huge BFP present this month!!!:happydance:

Rach, bless ya! U must have a non-alcoholic hangover, hope u feeling better and got to rest!! xxx:hugs:

Hope everyone else ok, im up early for work tmor, 3am! Yuk! So early night for me.....night night all xxxx:sleep:


----------



## Flowerbaby

:witch::witch::witch: has arrived! Yayyyyy! One down, one to go then TTC again!!! xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay for the witch Claire, not long before you can start bd'ing again! woo woo :happydance:

Feeling much better today, can't believe how tired i felt! Just had a lush fry up cooked by oh and he cleaned up as well so i have been spoilt!

Any news Laura...?! :)


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Ladies...
Well gotta nip to shop n fetch htp!! :happydance: got fmu saved so will have results asap!! yay!

But anoher Q .... If its neg and Im late for AF jst being late.. will AF come first or ovulation?? Am I being thick? lol.... I can rember you rach had a very late af didnt you before you got preggers?
But I hpe I GET MY BFP THO! lol x :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah i was about a week late a couple of times,but you should get af first before you ovulate again however hopefully you are preggers hun! Have everything crossed for you :happydance: xx


----------



## KendraNoell

Hey ladies sorry we've been driving across the country to see DHs family... Not ideal for preg testing if u know what I mean... Got to a McDonald's today and bfn... Will save my last test if AF does not show on the 14th.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww girls im so pleased af has arrived!! 3 days early aswell so even better!!! :happydance:

Kendra sorry to hear bt bfn, kp testing though! xxx

Laura, any news?????? Xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

:cry::cry: AF arrived sme day as you claire... FX hehe might be lucky.. yeh was in tesco's shopping felt like AF went toilet and yep she had arrived:dohh: really really thought Id done it this time... so iv ordered cheapy htp's and opk's and tking clomid frm CD 2 -cd6 FX x :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww sorry bt af laura, hpe we get our bfp's together soon! My af got me at 6am this morning, i was completely unaware of her arrival until i went too toilet before we took off, and i didnt have any supplies with me, nor did any of the other crew, so ive had to work wiv tissue paper in my knickers! Not much fun! Lol! How dare she arrive 3 days early! I am pleased though! I shud have known she was comin by my temp drop and prepared myself! I will ALWAYS keep a supply of pads in my bag from now on!! You sounding v positive hun and thats makes me happy.....lets have a fun month together opk'ing etc....although i wnt be TTC but still wana poas for fun! Hee hee!!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Aww Laura and Baby...sorry about the witch coming!!! You'll be trying again before you know it and get your BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

AS...where are you sweetie? Did you go to the doc/hospital? What did they say? Are you okay? Please update as soon as you can!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

So sorry Laura, stay positive though it will happen hun. Esp now with the clomid - maybe even twinies?! :)

Oh no nightmare Claire, i've had that happen a few times in the past as i'm not the most organised person on that front! Even worse when you have work. 1 mth to go, yay!

Yes as, where are you hun? Hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Yes sooo hpe this clomid works... everyone else Iv read about it works...!!:thumbup:
Im tking it CD2 - CD6 and 7pm at night... AF is in full flow now so Iv put today as CD1 as it wasnt full yeserday spotting.. :dohh: got me opk's odered and cheap preg test's all waiting and gonna book n for a cd21 bloods FX...

Kendra - FX for you... are you testing today?? :hugs:
Its such a pain... wen AF arrives and were not ready!! :growlmad:

Pam hows it going?? did you get ewcm? Iv got concieve plus ready incase I dnt get alot of ewcm... :haha:

9 still not been back?? Iv added her on facebook and shes gone away for a while bless.. :hugs:

As for meeee.... Gonna go for a jog around park... iv cleaned up.. and work 2mro!:growlmad: Oh and weigh in 2mro as well... lol..
so wii tonight lol...

Claire im sure the time will fly by for you... :happydance: and then you will be ready ttc, is your OH excited?? 
Are you gonna opk??
I might even temp :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

All sounds good Laura, gl hun i have a good feeling for you this cycle! 

I wish i had the energy to run round the park, on my 2nd and last cup of tea of day for a bit of a boost.
Missing my car as well, its in the garage so i feel a bit house bound. I could walk but not the greatest weather here..


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies, How is everyone? 

My update: went to hospital Saturday! They wouldnt scan through the emergency room but they checked my cervix and it is closed. The did a HCG test and it went up to 35000 (it was 25800 last week Sunday)..So idk? Is this normal? My cervix is closed so thats good.. My scan is in 2 days.. : ( My OH left me..packed and moved..I am better off either way though it hurts! :cry::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Your levels are still rising. That's good right?

Boo about your husband leaving you... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: You've got us ladies here to support ya.


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks DG..Not my husband, my OH (a female)..yes long story!:cry::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: *puts foot in mouth* Why does your other half have to leave you right now? I've got time. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

we have not been getting along for a while now..she is bipolar and will not take meds..she is very verbally abusive and I tried for 3 years..It had to end..Unhealthy! :cry::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Those are always the hardest one to maintain a relationship with. I haven't dated anyone with that. But I do know people with it. :wacko: True, you'll be better off for not having her there. :hugs: I hope you find someone more nice and stable and sweet (who will treat you the way you deserve to be treated- with love and passion and care).


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks..I hope so...Idk right now I am a mess trying to hold it together but I cannot!?!? Why is this so hard!! :cry::shrug::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Because love hurts. When you love someone as much as you loved her, your heart will still break regardless of how awful she treated you. :hugs: That's the sucky part about love, it makes you vunerable like that for a while when you're dealing with a broken heart.


----------



## asibling4gi04

dg, thanks for the outlook. I am truly upset. The fact that I dont know my beanies fate is making this even more difficult to deal with!??!:cry::shrug::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

That does make it harder to cope with. :hugs: I hope that little beanie is ok and holding on tight. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks dg..I will know wed for sure!:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

asib :hugs: No problem- anytime. :hugs: Waiting is the hardest part about anything. I've no patience for waiting. :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

me either..this is torture..and now I will be all alone when I find out! :cry:


----------



## deafgal01

Maybe you'd be alone in that office but remember, you got all of us ladies here at bnb supporting ya and rooting for ya. We will be with you in spirit for sure.

Oh I wish I knew for sure if I was going to be near Buffalo this weekend. :dohh: I don't know if we will be now because DH's dad gotta find out if Grandpa is home this weekend or not.


----------



## asibling4gi04

OH DG THANKS..It means a lot it truly does..you have me sobbing!! :cry:


----------



## deafgal01

asib- aw. :hugs: You know you got us.. We've got your back.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh sorry to hear your news as, sounds like you are better off without her :cry:

Like dg says we are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks 30 and dg..you keep me sane!:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

AS I'm so sorry honey!! That's just not right about your OH...but you know what, she doesn't deserve you and you are better off...having her around is definately not the kind of enviroment to raise a child in...You are such a beautiful woman AS...both inside and out...I know you will find someone in the future that will love you and respect you and who will love your babies with a whole heart....I know it's going to be hard honey but you can do this! I know you can! I have so much faith in you and you will always have us to turn to when you feel you don't have anymore in you....:hugs:

Your levels sound great hun...they are still increasing...I know you don't feel pregnant but that could be a good thing! Every pregnancy is different so if you don't have MS bask in the glory of it...LMAO....I never had MS with my girls....and it's great!!! I can't wait for your scan....I look forward to seeing your little beanie all snug as a bug in a uterine wall....lol....

So many :hugs: and much love hun!!!!!!!!!!!!! We're here for you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laura_2010

wow 3dpo pam is going fast I think.... I crnt belive your pos opk!! :happydance: Wot days did u tk clomid?? 
Im taking it CD 2 -CD6 .
Wen u gonna test!!!!! :haha: This is gonnna be your month!!!:haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Pam,

You are amazing, strong, kind, funny, genuine, loving, caring, and very sweet. Thank you for your kind words and for caring so deeply. You have no idea how far along that goes for me! It gets me through days like today! 
I would not know what to do without you and the other amazing people on here..I think by now I would be curled up in a mental ward bouncing off of rubber walls seriously. THANK YOU SO MUCH PAM..And I agree with Laura, this is your month!! You DTD despite the tummy right?? :shrug::happydance::hugs:

I found a friend to go to scan with me..Its a shame OH will never know if there was a bean or not.. :cry::hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Is there a change you can mk up if OH chnages? if you really luv each toher and its not gonna be painful making up and trying again...:wacko: as you really need sum1 now... you have use ladies 24/7 hehe :haha: but its not the sme as having sum1 right near you... if OH can change and that could be a start... :thumbup:
Id sooo luv tooo meet all you ladies... its so werid... how we all live all around the world! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

No chance Laura, we have broken up 3 times and no changes..she does not want to take her meds..I can no longer take the verbal abuse..she has called me everything from a-z almost daily.. And I loved her soo much even with all of her issues..:cry:


----------



## pambolina21

Laura...it seems to go by fast...but not fast enough...LMAO...I dunno when I'm gonna test....I'm to scared to test...lol....seen to many BFN's to look at another one...wish one of you was here to look at it for me when I do....lol....And I agree that I would love to meet you all....I find it fascinating that we all live in many area's of the world...

AS....awwww thanks hun!!! :hugs: I am so glad you found someone to go with you...I think that's great....you need that kind of one on one support...please Thank your friend for me!!!!!!!!! And AS you are so right...if she treats you like that she doesn't deserve you. Your a strong woman and I know you can make it through this!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks Pam..So nice of you yet again! I will defo tell my friend..I am on the phone with her crying the blues so I will let her know..You are the best and you deserve your dream baby come true!! :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks hun!!!

Don't forget to blow your nose sweetie....don't wanna see your gorgeous hair clumped with boogies...HAHAHA!!!! :hugs: **my lame attempt to get a smile or laugh**


----------



## asibling4gi04

omg pam!:rofl: It does come in handy when I sneeze and there are no tissues around!! lol..yuck!


----------



## pambolina21

LMAO...ewww....

I'm always dealing with tangly hair with my girls...it amazed me what I find in there...lol...


----------



## asibling4gi04

My lo always has pizza or cheese in her hair..and it is so thick so right in the tub EVERY TIME! LOL!


----------



## pambolina21

Yep...same with my girls...lol....Meghan's hair is full of curls so it gets bad...lol...I'm so glad she loves her baths!


----------



## asibling4gi04

:thumbup: thats a plus!


----------



## pambolina21

It is...but it isn't too...cause getting her out is hell sometimes...lol...

Gosh I wan't wait to start testing...but I'm scared!


----------



## asibling4gi04

you know me..I want you to test so I can tweak away! Make it a FRER though..I am more familiar with!! :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Oh no...FRER's intimidate me...it's like...you get a BFN on those and you know there's no denying it...lol...with an IC you can at least hold onto hope...lol...


----------



## asibling4gi04

omg then you must educate me on where the lines have to be on an IC and I will be your constant tweaker..deal?:shrug:


----------



## pambolina21

okay...lol...deal!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, hope you are all well....im just home from work, am shattered and my house is a bloody tip! Ugh......looks like a housework day for me tmor! Lol!

Hey AS ohhhh im glad your hcg levels have risen and are still nice n high, cant wait for ya scan.....im so sorry you and oh have broken up, what a bummer....you can do without the stress right now, awwwww bless ya, wish i was there to give you hugs, has your oh been in touch since she left?? Big hugs to you xxxx:hugs:

Hey laura, was thinkin of opk'ing just to find out my luteal phase this month and bcoz i just love to poas! Lol! Ha ha! :thumbup:

Hey Pammy, hows you today?? Any pg symptoms yet?? I just know this is gona be your month!:hugs:


How is everyone else, Rach, DG, Kendra???? Hope u all well xxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Baby....nothing really going on in the pg department...had some cramping last night but I know that can't be associated with anything...lol...I'm only 3DPO now....so the waiting begins and I can already feel the anxiety of it all...even though I swore I'd enjoy it...lol...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww bless ya hun, i had slight cramping wiv all my pg's arnd 3dpo, think its the eggy making its way down ya tubes ready to get snuggled in..whahoooo!!! When r u testing? I cant wait for testing to begin....xxxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

I dunno when I'll be testing...lol...maybe if I see a dip or maybe just wait till 10DPO....seems ideal for most woman....I sure hope that's what the cramping means...that would be awesome!


----------



## pambolina21

I thought CM was suppose to dry up at OV...I just went to the bathroom and it's thick and creamy.....:shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yep theres another sign Pam!! Lol!! Im sure i read somewhere that it Goes thick to make your mucus plug and stop any more spermys gettin up there! Lol! I hope so anyway! :thumbup:Just call me Doctor Babyhopes! Ha ha! LMAO! Ohhhh i do hope these are all good signs for ya!! xxx


----------



## pambolina21

me too sweetie! If you can remember where you found that info post the link....cause I can't find much on CM at 3DPO that's worth reading...I need to get my mind off things...I think when BooBear wakes up from her nap I'm gonna drag the kids to the HomeGoods Store and look around for home accents...I love shopping for the house...lol...probably won't get anything though...lol


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh goodness knows where i read that....think i just googled cm in early pregnancy? Awwww i love shopping for house aswell! Im goin shopping tomorrow for some holiday clothes, we go to spain in 2 weeks for a week of passion! Cant wait!! Shame its not over my ov time though, cud have got dh drunk n make him forget to pull out! Lol!!! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

LMAO...Your so bad!!! I wish I could go on vacation...lol...it would be nice for me and my husband to get away for a little bit!

I worry that it didn't work this cycle...cause not many woman get their BFP's on their first round of Clomid and mine was only 50mg....I'm really dreading testing time!


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I'm still alive... I think.... I kinda overdid it on the exercise today. :dohh: Not intentionally though, I was planning on only the 2 hours practice for flag football tonight... My friend wanted me to keep her company for her gym time- so that was an additional 30 minutes I wasn't planning on but it's all good cuz it was only mostly strength training with weights this morning. :thumbup: TTC part- I'm just waiting for ovulation (or some kind of sign). Probably happen right before we leave on the trip if not during the trip. :dohh:

How are y'alls doing?


----------



## pambolina21

UUGH...what the heck....I still have (tmi..sorry) diarrhea! Why in the world won't it go away...I thought it was getting better but then it returned...this totally sucks....I'm sick of it and I want it to go away!!!

Anyway...how are my beautiful ladies doing?

4DPO...yay! LOL!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies..Love reading your posts! Hopes Spain? I am jealous! argh! lol..Pam, 4dpo wow..this seems to be going fast...June is your month if gayle was right right??

DG wish I was motivated to excercise. UGH,,Im so "bloated" and chubby! Hey did someone say dark chocolate reeses peanut butter cup?? mmm..:shrug::haha:


----------



## pambolina21

not fast enough...lol...I have my blood work tomorrow...I'm hoping for good news and high levels....


----------



## asibling4gi04

Pam, is it an HCG level?? OMG..I am dying here..let me know asap..My scan is tomorrow..fxd for both of us momma! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Oh no sweetie...lol...it's my CD21 bloodwork...to find out if I ovulated or not....

I can't wait for your scan!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Not to get you over excited but severe diarrea was my very earliest sign this pregnancy, looking back..I didnt even realize it..Now Im constipated..lol...Good luck sweetie..cannot wait to hear from you too!:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Well I'm trying not to symptom spot but HEY we all do it whether we intend to or not...lol....my bbs started hurting yesterday....and the cramping as well....now the diarrhea....my temp is still up so that's good....I've noticed I'm getting more hungry too...lol....but that could be from anything...lol....


----------



## asibling4gi04

SOUNDS GREAT! Are your bbs sore and tingly or itchy?? LOL..The itching kills me at times..than there are times I have nothing..just slight pain...Oh the human body is so freaken confusing and strange! :shrug::hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

bfn this morning as well and AF is due today although it doesn't feel like it except for a bad bachache.. hmmm.


----------



## pambolina21

AS...just tender...not itchy or anything...lol...

Kendra...sorry about your BFN hun....I hope AF arrives soon so you can move onto your next cycle!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Kendra BFN still not the end of the cycle..the end is IF AF comes so fed for you that she stays away!:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

sorry kendra for your bfn...

Iv took my first clomid tablet ( fetomid ) and we will jst have to wait and see now :happydance: Iv read on these's fetomid and ladies have concived 1st go... so FX iv got cd21 bloods to confurme... x 
How are we Ladies? :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

af still not here...


----------



## laura_2010

:happydance: kendra FX for you... are you regular late???
you could of ovulated late?? :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

FX Kendra......still time to get ya BFP!

AS......good luck at scan today....im sure all is going to be well....make sure you post pics of your cute little beanie....sending you lots and lots of cyber hugs and kisses......xxxxx

Pam, how are you today hun? Any more signs or symptoms of a little beanie yet?? im soo excited, not long to go until testing!!! whahoooo !

Laura, how are you today babes???

Rach, DG, 9, any news from anyone, how are you all? xxxx

Well im on cd4 today and my af is almost gone! yaaayyyyy! Me n dh bd'd last night and he didnt pull out so im hoping he will contine like this for the rest of the month but im doubting it! he knows im not fertile now so think he enjoying the non-pull out method while he can, no doubt it will change in a week or so! LOL!:wacko:

Has anybody had acupuncture before?? Im thinking of booking myself in for some as its good for people who have suffered m/c's and thought what the hell, why not give it a go!!!! Its £30 a session so quite costly but think i only need one after next af, then one after ovulation, then if i do get BFP i will have another one.....it apparently really relaxes you aswell so sounds good!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Claire,

All sounds good with you then hun, hope dh carries on 'forgettting'!

I had a lovely relaxing massage last night, she came to my house as well - even better! Thinking of treating myself every few wks until December if oh lets me!

Thinking of you today as :hugs: xx


----------



## laura_2010

Yes just waiting for AS :hugs: hun.. xx

Huuuum massage lush!! :haha:
Well I went slimming world last night and lost 5lb so Iv now lost 23 lbs... sooo super pleased :happydance: and with the clomid FX...
Took my 2nd pill sme time this morn... and floic acid.. now waiting for opk's to arrive anyday now then sexy time!! xx :hugs:
Just had to tryed this colour thing see sum1 else doing it :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Asib :hugs: Thinking of you today.

:wave: HI everyone! Oh I'm fine thank you aside for some sore muscles in my arms :haha: Trying to sleep in this morning but think it's not happening. :rofl: Oh well...


----------



## laura_2010

aww DG... its sooo annyoing wen u crnt sleep... 
Iv gotta bad hip frm all this jogging lol... so legs up and tv day and BnB untill I gotta go wrk lol...:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Is it middle of night were AS is?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well that's amazing - you've done so well Laura :)
woo hoo bring on the sexy time! :winkwink:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think its between 5 and 7 am for as, not sure what time her scan is though :shrug:


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks rach... il keep poping into see x :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

if i ovulated late then i'm almost 100% sure i'm not preg. we dtd the day before i think i ovulated but if its a couple days later then it will probably be too late... i'm usually not late no but my cycles were short for a few months so they could be lengthening back out again... i'm 15-16 DPO today.


----------



## Flowerbaby

AS where are you???????????? :shrug:

Kendra did u test again today? Just read a post where a lady justgettin her bfp 9 days late so still hope yet!!! xxx

Ohhh Rach a massage snds lovely!!! Yes i think you shud defo get one each month, why not i say!

Well ive bn on phone to my acupuncture lady, she specialises in fertility and pregnancy and treats ladies with recurrent m/c's....so im goin to c her in a few weeks for a consultation as she fully booked til late july!! Omg! She must be good!!! She is sending me a diet which she wants me to start on which will help build my blood levels up and make my blood flow better before i start the acupuncture! Interesting....hope its not eating loadsa veggies, ugh i hate them! So will c how it goes. :happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Blighted ovum :(


----------



## Flowerbaby

Jodi im so so sorry im so upset for you, my heart goes out too you, im truly devestated babes......life is so fkin cruel and unfair....im here if you need me babe :hugs: :cry::cry::cry: xxxxx


----------



## laura_2010

Aww hun,
Im really sorry :hugs: here if you need to chat... :hugs:

Sounds good claire! go for it... :haha:


----------



## pambolina21

Jodi honey I'm so sorry!!!! I'm here for you if you need me sweetie...this totally sucks honey and I wish I could take your pain away....what's gonna happen now?


----------



## deafgal01

blighted ovum? That sucks! That's not fair that's not right... It's supposed to be a bfp for you :( :hugs: Sorry Asib. You know we're here for ya. :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg as, so sorry to hear your terrible news, really hoped it would be good. We're all here for you :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks everyone..It is supposed to come out naturally but if it does not, I have to schedule a D&C..I go back on the 29th to see where I am at..right now I wish I were any where but on earth..This hurts more than I anticipated.. Take care all! Good luck Pam, Laura, Claire..I know you will have your dreams come true! OH went to scan with me and knowing what I am going through, she has still remained apart from me..going out, partying and hanging out with people. That is so nice isnt it?? I am sO DEVISTATED.. Looks like I should change my name to NO SIBLING 4 GI... :cry:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Oh Asib. That sucks.


----------



## laura_2010

Im really sorry jodi and thing will pick you for you.. dnt give up :hugs: theres still time.. None of us are leaving untill we have our babies... were all such good freinds and met at the same time same thread, Loads of :hugs: Iv been thinking of you and what you must be going though.. its very hard.. Were here for you.. xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks Laura..you see, I am 40 and now single so the chances of me TTC or BFP any time soon are not looking good..But I am looking forward to seeing you all get your healthy BFPS! Love you ladies so much!:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Oh asib :hugs: I still hope you can find or give your LO a sibling.


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks DG


----------



## pambolina21

MANY MANY :hugs: Sweetie!!!!

I know this has to be hard for you hun....and like the other's have said...we are here for you! I wish I could be standing there in person to give you a warm hug and tell you everything is going to be okay...but since I can't this message and future messages of love and support is the best I can do....I'm glad your OH went with you to your scan, I'm just glad you weren't alone....I'm sorry she's being such a punk but unfortunately it's her life and she's going to do what she see's fit to do...you just need to look past all that and focus on your daughter and on yourself and trying to get better...both mentally and emotionally...don't discriminate against yourself because of age and status...cause age is just a number and your status can change suddenly...you won't be alone forever hun...and you most definately won't be alone with your BNB girlfriends to support you!!!!

Much LOVE and HUGE and KISSES hun!!!!! I love you!!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Pam you made me cry..thanks so much! I love you so much too and I want to see you achieve your dream! I know its coming like I know my name. I dont want to be a downer to anyone..I just want to grieve alone and get over it and back on here cheering you on! As for OH, thinking about changing my number and closing the door.. But the biggest part of me is not ready to throw in the towel though she does not care about me so I am offered no choice~~:cry::hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Take your time sweetie...we all understand....we're here for you when you are ready!!!
:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Asib- there is still hope. Maybe your OH will not be there but hopefully you can give your daughter a sibling sooner or later. Might take a miracle to happen but you still got a chance. We are all here rooting for you and hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Gotta take my baby girl to the doctor...looks like she might have chicken pox...this totally sucks!


----------



## 30mummyof1

as sending you big :hugs: we are all thinking of you x


----------



## KendraNoell

Asib... I can't imagine how you feel and I am so sorry :(

AF is two days late... BBs have stopped hurting and my feet are super swollen... Good signs??


----------



## Flowerbaby

Big hugs to you AS xxxx:hugs:

Kendra :test::test::test: xxx:hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

hopes i just did on a FRER and BFN. I'm like 17 DPO. i don't get it. totally confused.


----------



## pambolina21

I wish I could help Kendra...I don't know why your body is messing with you like this...but I know how it feels...my body never wants to work which is why I have to pop pills....I hope AF stays away but ONLY if you get your BFP...if not then I hope she comes soon so you can start over again....:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

*I LOVE YOU EVEN THOUGH YOU ARE NOT THERE
I HOLD YOU IN MY HEART FOREVER NEAR
I DREAM OF THINGS THAT WERE SUPPOSED TO BE
I WANT TO WAKE UP AND SEE YOU GROWING IN ME
BUT I KNOW THAT WILL NOT HAPPEN, FATE DEALT THE CARDS
I JUST WISH THAT THE PAIN WOULD STOP TUGGING AT MY HEART
I WILL NEVER FEEL YOUR SOFT SKIN OR ROCK YOU GOODNIGHT
BUT I PRAY FOR FAST SLEEP BECAUSE IN MY DREAMS I AM HOLDING YOU TIGHT! 

I love you baby bean, you never developed, you were spared difficulties and health problems..I must think of it that way in order to move on......Love, Momma.*:cry:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: That's a good one for all the ladies who's been in your shoes. :hugs: Oh this makes me wish I was there already to give you a real hug!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hope to meet you DG..I truly do!:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Asib- I hope to see you tomorrow. I have to find out what the guys plan to do. :dohh: I hope at some point Zach will go back to that cathedral church (basilia) in Buffalo so we can get a proper pic of it with sunlight out. We went there during the winter so it was hard to get good view of the windows with our camera. I'm gonna need me some girl time after riding with two men up there and being in the house with 3 men. What have I signed myself up for? :haha: At least it'd be worth the trip just to see you and finally meet you, asib! I'm looking forward to the weekend already. I'm just waiting for DH's dad to be ready. :grr: He's got so many responsibilities around the house- lots of stuff to feed and water (plants and the cat and everything).


----------



## pambolina21

That's awesome that ya'll are gonna meet! I'm actually jealous! LOL!!! I hope ya'll take plenty of pictures!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Oh we sure will ..I am probably going to be crying in every one of them..Thats all I do lately..G-luck pam and GET A NEW CAMERA so I can see and TWEAK!


----------



## pambolina21

LOL...I'll try to get pics if something is dark enough to see!


----------



## KendraNoell

AF got me ladies.. I think I may just move to NTNP right now, too much going on, not sure in the long term if I can be with DH, on vacation with him and I've been so miserable, fighting constantly. Don't know if I can do it anymore.


----------



## pambolina21

:hugs: I'm sorry Kendra...both about AF and your OH...I know fighting sucks and can really test a relationship...hang in there sweetie! We're all here for you if you need us!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sending big :hugs: Kendra, hope things getting better with your dh x


----------



## pambolina21

I haven't gotten all my results back yet but I was told my progesterone level was 8.9....isn't that bad?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhh Kendra im so sorry about your af arriving and that things arent too great with your dh.....i hope you can work things out...sending you hugs xxxx

AS ohh that is such a lovely poem, i can totally relate to it and it brought tears too me eyes.....i hope things work out soon for you and you get all you want in life, you so deserve it babes and im so sorry you have had to go through so much trauma lately....:hugs:

How is everyone else today??? DG any sign of O yet??? Laura, Rach, how are you both???

Pam i think that prog level is okay, ive had a look on internet and it seems anything above 7 means ovulation??? will just have to wait and see what your doc says, im sure they will put you on some progesterone suppositires as soon as you get your BFP, what other results are you waiting for hun??? xxx:hugs:

Well for me af is well gone yaaayyy! I had another one of those psychic readings done yesterday, just for an update as Gail did correctly predict my May BFP, anyway she predicted me an August BFP and a girl, and also a surprise BFP in March 2013 this will also be a girl...hmmmm....gone from me having 2 boys to 2 girls! LOL! All taken with a pinch of salt though, but loving the readings for light entertainment and for a little bit of a positive pick me up! Im on early flights next few days so will check in when i can......cant wait to see your BFP Pam, am feeling positive vibes for you hun xxxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks hun...I appreciate it!


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: not sure if I ovulated yet. I know I'm gearing up to ovulate since the dr said that there was some discharge/mucus in me when he was doing the exam. The stuff coming out yesterday was probably just gel from the exam so I didn't mark it on my chart. I think if I figure it right, it'll do it between 15 cd to 17 cd based on my previous charts. Time will tell. I do have my trusty basal temperature to do while I'm away from home. Might be slightly different cuz I'm not sleeping in my bed at home in my normal/usual environment. I'm already counting myself out this cycle cuz of the lack of bd we'll get to do but I'll do what I can. :shrug:

I can't wait to meet and see asib tomorrow. I'm so giving her a big real hug from everyone here.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi everyone!

Yay for af going away Claire! Not long now till you can start working on that aug bfp! :)

Yes dg give as a hug from all of us, hope you have a lovely time catching up.x

I'm not sure what that means Pam, there seems to be so many variations on net so i'd wait and see what your doctor says, hopefully its all good x

Well i'm on my own with Thomas again today as oh is working so we are going to make him a cake for father's day, haven't done any baking with him before so i'm expecting its gonna be messy! :haha:


----------



## pambolina21

Sounds like a cute idea!!! Have fun!

Tested this morning...BFN...bummer...


----------



## pambolina21

not feeling very good about this cycle...I just don't think it happened....I know I should stay positive but it's hard too....UUUGHH....gonna test again with 2MU...just to see....but I'm almost out of tests which sucks cause I can't buy anymore till next week!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Wasn't as messy as i thought mainly because Thomas didn't do much! :haha: but Daddy liked it anyway :)

Sorry about your bfn Pam x


----------



## pambolina21

thanks hun....still hoping for that BFP!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Still early days hun, hope you get it :hugs: xx


----------



## pambolina21

thanks Mummy...I hope so too!!!


----------



## pambolina21

Did everyone leave me?!:cry:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm here!, hows you Pam? x


----------



## pambolina21

HEY! Glad to hear from someone...lol...

I'm doing alright Mummy...just trying not to count myself out since I'm getting nothing but BFN's...it's hard to remain hopeful but I'm trying!

How are you?


----------



## pambolina21

I entered Meghan in a contest for Parents.com magazine and I would love if you all can vote for her! I would really appreciate it! Here is the link...

https://photos.parents.com/cutekid/25/2011/3757

Thanks so much if you can vote!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Stay positive hun, you not out till the nasty :witch: shows her face (if she does but i hope not) :hugs:

Have voted for meghan :)

I'm good thanks, so happy got my car back after 2wks of it being in the garage. Have missed it sooo much!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey girls, sorry i havnt been around much, been workin early flights so bn in bed at 9pm and up at 3am, havnt bn gettin in from work til 6pm so no time to myself lately! One more day tmor then im done so will be back on here heaps more!:thumbup:

Awww sorry bt BFN's Pam, u aint out yet though, still early days chick, I have voted for meghan, awww how cute is she!!!!:hugs: xxx

Rach, awwww lovin the bump pic!! How r u?? Hpe u ok xx:hugs:

Well i hope everyone else is okay too, im off to bed as back up at 3am, cant wait for tmor to be over then im off and back on BnB for a good catch up!

Hugs to all.....xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Glad you got your car back! I'd be lost without mine...lol...I love the bump pic too...it's soooo cute!!!

Baby...sorry you've been working your butt off! Can't wait for it to calm down so I can see more of you!!! 

Thanks so much for voting! This means alot to me! I'll let you know what her rate is tomorrow....


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- Sorry I've been on the road most of the day. Kinda exhausted but it's been a good day. I went to the website and voted for your LO.


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks so much hun! Did you ever see Jodie? How is she doing?


----------



## deafgal01

:nope: I wish I had seen Jodie but didn't get to see her boo... :( I really wanted to. I tried two or three times but it conflicted with her or my plans. Oh well :shrug: Hopefully next time. I know she's not doing very well recently.


----------



## pambolina21

Poor thing...I feel so bad for her....if you talk to her again please give her my love and tell her I miss her and can't wait for her to come back!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Girls i am so annoyed at my oh, i've had my car back less than 24hours and he's managed to dent the rear bumper by being careless! Most annoyingly it looks like i've done it parking and not his car into mine so i look like a woman that can't park, grrr!
He will Pay...!

So glad to see you back Claire, hope you've been to some nice places?!
Thanks hun, getting big eek! 

Sorry you didn't get to see Jodi dg, i really feel for her :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: I'll let her know that- Pam!

Yep, I hope she comes back soon. At least I can check on her via text. I gotta go get ready for the day.


Edit: Jodi texted me back. She says that she can't come back yet. She sends her love and hopes you get your bfps!


----------



## pambolina21

If you voted for Meghan and didn't "LIKE" the page...can you please go back in and "LIKE" the page? Apparently the vote won't count as much if you don't like the page....stupid I know but I'd really appreciate the help!

https://photos.parents.com/cutekid/25/2011/3757?esrc=nwphotofaves3


----------



## pambolina21

I have a question....can taking Ibuprophen the night before a morning temp...affect the outcome???


----------



## 30mummyof1

I wouldn't have thought so Pam, but not sure as i've never temped sorry x


----------



## pambolina21

thats okay...lol...I was just worried that the dip I had was from the meds and not a natural thing....

I REALLY think I'm out though....still BFN's.....I have symptoms but it could all be from AF.....it just boggles my mind that a woman doesn't get pregnant when she has sex everyday during her fertile window.....


----------



## 30mummyof1

It doesn't make sense hun i agree.

Hope that bfp is just being shy! Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

I will....thanks!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls....hope u all ok! Well DH still isnt 'pulling out' lol! :happydance: So im not saying a word just letting him get on with it and see what happens, Hee hee!! Im due to O in 3 days so i hope he dosent hav a change of heart! Just keeping quiet and gona :sex::sex::sex:its the best way i think!! Ive got some opks n digi smileys so am gona start testin for O from tmor....yaaayyyy!!! xxx

Pam sorry your still gettin BFN's! You defo's havin plenty of preggy symptoms though and a dip in temp snds v positive, and you ovulated! Whahoooo! Fab news, now c'mon little eggy get producing that HCG so we can see sum pretty lines!! :happydance:

Rach, i cant believe what oh has dun to ya car, what a nitemare, hpe he's gona get it fixed for ya....bless ya! :dohh:

Laura, where r u????? Hows the clomid goin??? Hope u gettin lotsa bd'ing in!! xxx

DG hows u hun?? Tell AS im askin after her wen u txt next and i miss her lots xxxx


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Ladies.. :flower:

Im here!! lol... Yes took me clomid and now waiting to ovulate :happydance: Im opking frm today and ewcm is here and on clomid it can be frm 5-10days after the last pill ( saturday ) So really excited:happydance: Its OH b-day today so iv told him il give him his pressy later :winkwink: plus I get sumthing I need lol..
Been to slimming world as well tonight and lost 7lbs so total 2stone 3 1/2 since 10th May.. :thumbup:
Keep hanging in there pam :happydance: you have great syptoms! :hugs:
Ooohh yes claire keep quiet hun and FX :happydance: :haha:
Yeh were DG? AS? and kendra????
OOh sorri bout ur car rach :dohh: and nice bump! :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Really excited for everyone - gonna see some bfp's soon i reckon yay. :haha: Claire-hope dh doesn't have a chnage of heart, keep working your magic! :winkwink:

Yes he will be paying! can't believe his car's barely scratched and mine looks like its been hit by a meteor! Shame he can't afford a new car but just a new bumper will do for now!


----------



## Flowerbaby

It must have been a huge bang then Rach for him to have damaged your bumper so badly, how annoying, if it was my DH he would have blamed me for it even though it was his fault! LOL!:wacko:

Yep i will keep working my magic, O is defo on her way as my bbs have started to feel a bit sore this morning, but no ewcm as yet.....bit strange for me as i normally have loads?? i dont think me doing shifts helps my body very much as it knocks it out of sink, so hoping i get back to my normal self very quickly.....will opk in a couple of hours and see what occurs....hoping to see a faint line at least! :thumbup: 

Laura have you opk'd today??? Any sign of O yet?? I bet you are soooo excited! So hope we get our BFP's together!!!! Congrats on the weight loss honey, you are doing sooooo well....you should be very proud of yourself xxx:hugs:

Well im off on holiday on Sunday, and wont be on here for a week!!! Aaaargh! i will be having BnB withdraw symptoms while im away! Hoping i can get on internet at some point for a catch up! Have decided that as we are not TTC this month, well not actively, well really i suppose we are if DH isnt pulling out??:wacko: Anyway im gona go away on my hols to relax, eat and drink what i want and just have a good time and forget about bd'ing for babies! Ugh i suppose in someways i will be careful though coz if DH still isnt pulling out then i suppose that i could be in with a chance! LOL! Just gona try and put it out my mind. Im still taking my prenatels and folic acid though just incase! :thumbup: When i get back i will be 8dpo and ready to start testing if need be! Ha Ha!!!:happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well negative opk and no smiley today for me.....there is a decent line starting to appear though so hopefully should be positive within next cple days......we bd'd last night so thats good! Gona stay away from my horney husband tonight though even if he is gagging for it....will make him wait another day then im a day closer to O! LOL! Method in my madness girls! Ha Ha! :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm actually surprised he didn't! but he did blame tiredness!

Woo hoo, not long then hun. Defo gonna be some :spermys: around for ov' whatever happens!
Sometimes i wish i had a horney oh! we did it on sunday for the first time in god knows how long! 

Have a lovely time in Spain, we will miss you :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

He's not normally this horney....hes taking me quite by surprise, think its because im not torturing him into bd'ing and staring at him with puppy dog eyes (so he says) when im ovulating!!! Ha Ha, theres time yet!!! :rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Did you see Eastenders last night? Thought it was funny when Greg announced that Tanya was ovulating! :haha: think i'm quite glad my oh was not like that that is too far the other way! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ha Ha, yep i saw it! My dh just pulled a funny face at me.....i thought he would ask if i was ovulating yet but he didnt, thank goodness! Fancy them putting that in Eastenders, was very amusing!!! :laugh2:


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: Sorry ladies for my silence... Yesterday was traveling day... :haha: So I was on the road from 7:30 am til 8:30 pm. It's all good though cuz we got in some cool sights along the way. I'm now in Hotchkiss, CO til tomorrow morning (tomorrow we head to Montana). I already ovulated- I realized that when I :sex: yesterday morning with my DH because it was obvious I wasn't as wet and I was tighter than usual so my guess is I ovulated on 16 cd (or maybe I did early on 15 cd) but can't confirm it for sure yet.

babyhopes- I'll pass along your message.

Edit: Just heard back from Jodi... :cry: She's at the hospital. I'm sending positive thoughts and :hugs: to her mentally.


----------



## pambolina21

Oh no! Why is she in the hospital?!


----------



## laura_2010

Iv seen her update on Facebook... Shes having a scan.. this was about 1hrs ago...:hugs::hugs: to jodi xx
Have you got facebook pam? x


----------



## deafgal01

They're checking the ovum again. It's gotta suck having to have that checked out again and again.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh no poor Jodi......i dont have facebook so i cant contact her. Do you think she will be back on here? I hope so, we miss you Jodi, sending you lots of love and saying a prayer for you....xxx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Wow DG so you could be 3dpo already! yaaayyy for ovulation! :hugs:

Laura did you opk yet??? xxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi claire... yeh I did but totaly forgot I did it lol.. went to fetch angel wen I got school it jst poped into my head lol... well I have aline but nowere near pos yet, I got tiny lil cramping so mabe they get darker 2mro Id say sat id ovulate-ish lol... have u opk-ed since? xx


----------



## pambolina21

Yes I have FB...you can find me if you search under Pamela (Haines) Griffin....


----------



## Flowerbaby

Just opk'd again laura and its a bit darker and ive got stacks of ewcm now! Yaayyy! Think it might be positive tomorrow, i normally have 2 pos days so think o will be sat, same as you! Just got to get dh to bd again ova nxt cple days...if not then no biggy as we not TTC really anyway. xx


----------



## pambolina21

Please keep voting for Meghan...you can vote once a day....Thanks so much if you do!!!

https://photos.parents.com/cutekid/25/2011/23?esrc=nwphotofaves3


----------



## laura_2010

Ooooh thats goood claire... see what happends id say if it does thats goood if not loads of BD next month hehe :haha:
I think if you kinda take your mind of things sometimes it jst happens... My cuz was trying for over 1yr they tryed everything and in the end went away to cornwall!! and BD and ended up preggers shes say most prob it was cuz shes wasnt uptight and was relaxed less stress lol... Iv tryed that tho lol :haha:
Gonna opk sooon, gonna BD tonight...:winkwink:
Meal was lush! It was nice as havent had a trat since slimming world so proppa enjoyed it! iv cleaned up now thinking of taking dogs out.... to burn sooome of that indian lol! :haha:
then zumba tonight then BD sooo I class that as exercise lol :haha: Voted again pammy for you! xx :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well still negative opk for me today and no smiley so think i will change my ticker as im defo not going to o tomorrow! Think i will have a longer cycle this month more like a 26 day.....oh well not too worry. :thumbup:

Glad you had a nice meal Laura, yes i think relaxing is the way forward and im gona do plenty of that next week!!! Maybe i wont O til after weekend now?? Who knows i may not even O this month! Our bodies are so confusing arent they! LOL!:wacko:

How is everyone else? xxx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies,

So sorry I have not been here but I just cannot cope right now. I am sorry it seems so selfish. I went for my 3rd scan yesterday and no baby (of course). They will be calling me with a surgery date!:cry:

As for me and OH, NO CHANCE IN FRANCE of reconciliation. She has moved on hanging out with young girls and partying as if nothing is wrong or as if she never had me in her heart. Left me with this physical and emtional mess. In fact she calls and texts me harrassing me nightly. I am changing my phone number!! I have tried to change it over the last couple of days but my phone is on a lock?!?!! I cant win! :cry::shrug: She is also having other girls call my phone.. AND SHE KNOWS WHAT I AM going through! This is toture..Really didnt want to but I am ready to get the police involved! 

I hope you are all doing well..best wishes for the BFPS!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Oh asib- it's not selfish of you. You need some time to yourself, we all understand that, but you also know that WE are here for you when you need us to be. :hugs: That sucks about the OH being rude/mean like that.


----------



## Flowerbaby

AS welcome back honey, its so good to hear from you.....im so so sorry for all that is happening to you, life is so unfair. I cant believe how ignorant and selfish your OH is being......she is completely out of order especially when you need support right now. You should definetly change your number and be rid of her once and for all. You are worth so much more. Be strong honey....we are all here for you. And as for *you *being selfish you are completely not babe.....you are having an extremely tough time right now and we all understand that and you can come on here and rant, rave and just be who you need to be right now and we will all still love you....my heart goes out to you, dont stay away too long as you are missed so much. Big hugs and lots of love sent your way xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: AS....It must be hard what you going through xx

Iv opk-ed as well and neg for mee Iv got ewcm so id say 2mro maybe and ovulate sat... gonna BD tonight then see what opk says lol :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

You are defintely not selfish Jodi, you gotta do what's right for you. Changing your number definitely sounds like the right thing to do, you don't need anymore stress than you've currently got. We're all here for you and thinking of you. big :hugs:

Gl Claire and Laura with your opk'ing hope you get a nice :bfp: opk soon :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well still no positive Opk for me yet......ugh! We bd'd this morning and dh still didnt pull out! yaaayyy! but he did say 'oh i should have pulled out then'........orrrrr....so looks like that might be my last chance coz reckon we back to the pull out method after today! c'mon ovulation why arent you happening when i need you too! Lol! :brat:

How is everyone else today??? hope you are all well.....xxxx:hugs:

2 days until my hols, i cant wait! :happydance:

Gona opk again later today and see if line any darker....its getting there but def not positive, and when i did my digi and pulled the stick back out the line was definitely darker than yesterday so we'll just see. :thumbup:


----------



## laura_2010

hehe... naughty claire OH:haha: im sooo sure they will be still hanging around till ovulation :haha:
My opk is darker than yesterday's so will opk again later I think il be in line with tinker FX..
so u will be away-ish for ovulaton maybe... :winkwink:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well it looks like i will be!!! Only prob is we staying with my mam and dad at their apartment and DH's mam coming aswell, so DH and i are staying in the living room on the sofabed so no bd'ing for the first few days until they all go home! lol! So reckon i will miss ovulation.....oh well onto next month and defo TTC! whahooo! Still could be in with a tiny chance though as his :spermy: should hang around for a few days but im not holding out much hope! Im thinking my cycle gona be more like a 28 dayish now.....longest ive had in ages! I prefer my short cycles, dont like long ones! :cry:

Ooooh so maybe you will get your pos this afty then hun??? Im gona test again at teatime and hope to see a darker line. I think we defo gona O the same day, so reckon we should test the same day too, im thinking 6th July?? Would be sooooooo fab if we got BFP's together xxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

its a date :happydance: hehe... and Im away up to exter for a dog show...leaving mine at 5am so might BD 2mro night depending on how opk is tonight will post later and tell you :haha:
Ooooh enjoy ur hols were u off?? maybe u cud BD but quiet lol :winkwink:

Iv got 30 htps cheapys sooooo crnt wait to test lol xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

This is todays OPK, think its getting there.....slowly but surely! lol! xx
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## laura_2010

I wud post piccy but on OH laptop... :dohh: mines alot lighter than your lol... I wrote a Q on clomid posts and they say it can be late ovulation on clomid soo il keep testing... I did check y cervix this morn feels so diffrent to all them others month it feel slightly tilted and back and open... other time hasnt felt this way im also very wet-ish not ewcm as was other day... but most prob sepermy are there lol ( tmi ) :blush:
Il test later and post a piccy see if its any nearer, your 1 day in front of me arnt you... as my AF did spot frist so put that to CD1 wen full flow lol... xx Looking good tho wont be long x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yeah im a day ahead of you hun so your shud look like that tmor if u on track. Goin to get my nails done and do some holiday shopping so will be back on later with an updated test. Yeah try n post pics n we can compare. Hugs xxx


----------



## laura_2010

oookies... Enjoy... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well ive just tested again and still dark lines but no positive! I dont know why im stressing myself about it so much as we not trying anyway! Think its because ive normally o'd by now in my cycle.....i bet the stress is stopping it! Right im forgetting about it for the evening and will test again in the morning....fingers crossed for a smiley and nice dark positive! yaaayyyyy!!!! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT LADIES. WELL..THE BEGINNING OF THE END IN MONDAY MORNING:thumbup::cry::hugs::cry:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh babes....im sorry you are having to go through this.....im glad they have got back to you with a date though as you can start to get yourself up ready for it now rather than being in limbo......dont stay away from us for too long babes, you are missed so much and our thoughts are with you xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Claire thank you and I wish you were there with me. I find comfort in you and in everyone on here. You are all so special and deserving. I will always cherish the time I have shared here. I do hope to come back just to see you and others get their sticky BFPS. Not so sure I will be giving Gi A sibling. Hard to do without an OH. Hugs ladies..:hugs::flower:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Dont give up Jodi, you will get there honey.....we will get our sticky beanies soon i know it.....xxxx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Getting old Claire.. Turned 40 in January so without an OH, at my age its looking like Gi will be an only child..She is sooooo sweet and special I am blessed..just have to get through this.....:cry:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well said i wudnt opk again but cudnt resist it before bedtime and its positive at last! I havent had any ewcm though so not looking good on that front, had a little investigation and my cervix was wet and open but no ewcm, wasnt as high as normal either, hmmmm...oh well will c wot the next week or two brings. Wonder if i can get dh to bd again! Ha ha, who am i kidding!!! Night night girls, sweet dreams xxxx:sleep:


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs:Yay!! thats goood hun! :happydance: it does say tho online that if it dnt go ewcm watery is still liveable... :thumbup: mines opena nd ready lol will opk 2mro as off to exter dog show at 5am... so will take 2 opks lol and nip off to do them lol :haha: maybe in morning ayay! xx night claire x


----------



## laura_2010

:cry: ur sad :cry:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yeah im sad because of what Jodi is going thro right now....feel so sorry for her.:cry:

Enjoy your dog show!!!! Hope u win!! Yeah opk tmor, what time u back on bnb tmor?? Hope i get a smiley face in morning, only got 2 left so havnt done it tnite just an ic opk.....have fun tmor. Hugs xx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Hey all...well my temp is still down and my FRER this afternoon was negative...still no sign of AF although I'm cramping alittle....uuughhh...come ON AF...let's go! I wanna call in my new prescription!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ah pam sorry bt your bfn.....shudnt af be here by now though???? When you take clomid how long are your cycles meant to be?? xxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

I took Clomid on CD3-7 and my cycles are very questionable...for 2 years I didn't have one...I had to take Provera (progesterone) to induce one....so I've had a few since I started doing that (one was a natural cycle..all on my own) and this is my first round of Clomid so I don't know what to expect...lol...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning everyone,

Sorry about your bfn Pam- hope next cycle is the one for you :hugs: FX

Is it a smiley for you today Claire?? :) and how's yours looking Laura?

oh is working today so i'm taking Thomas to a fair/festival type thing with some friends, hope the sun shines for us! :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Whahhooooooo!!!!! BFP OPK and smiley face for me this morning! Just done another as im a poas addict and the line is much darker than control line......c'mon eggy release yourself!!!!! Hope DH's spermys are still swimming around and waiting in anticipation for the little eggy! Hee hee!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG1.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 3









photo.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 30mummyof1

woo hoo! what day was it you bd again hun? 

maybe work that magic tonight! a little pre-hol bd :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## Flowerbaby

We bd'd yesterday morning....yeah am hopin to bd again before we go as we staying wiv my parents out there in there living room (dh's mam cumin too n she has the other bedroom, ugh!) so no bd'ing for first 4 nights until they go home....will use that excuse to him, hee hee! If not i still think im in wiv a little chance....maybe?? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh yeah you are definitely in with a chance hun 

i used the cbfm didn't i and the peak days are the same as when you get the positive opk's and the highs are the days leading up to it (normally get up to 5) so you would definitely of had high fertility yesterday :happydance: woo hoo


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yaaayyy! Sounding good then! Spse i better order sum ic hpts for wen i get back then......just gona go away and forget bout it now, i will be a little more careful though alcohol wise but will still enjoy myself. DH asked me wen i was ovulating last night and i said i didnt know! Hee hee! :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

haha! yep enjoy yourself :)


----------



## pambolina21

yay for the positive OPK hun!!! Catch that eggy!!!

Gotta busy day today getting ready for Meghan's party and only had 4 hours of sleep to thrive on....uuugh....gonna make for a long and cranky day...lol....

CD2....just keep praying!


----------



## laura_2010

Yay for the pos opk hun :happydance::happydance: i think spermys will still be hanging around deffo...
I was up at 3.30 and on the road for 4.30 up to exeter dog show... Jago won his class then went agasited another class and won! sooo really pleased :thumbup:
Soooo tired forgot to opk while I was there... so I did opk late last night and was dark but not pos, jst did now and lil darker... so think it will be 2mro :happydance: will BD tonight, it will be inline with tinker then :haha:

Sorri for bfn... they do say clomid mks you ovulate later xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww congrats on the wins hun! Well done! Xx

Well dh is too tired to bd tnite, je had a biz day at work! Orrrrrr.....rckn we will bd in mornin tho, hpe he dusnt pull out! :thumbup: my ic still positive tnite so eggy still not bn released, had awful cramps all day tho, felt like af was gona show and im so wet, not ewcm tho!?! Sorry tmi! Lol! Xx

On hols from tmor so will be on here bfore i go to say goodbye...xxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Have a great hol's if you managed to BD woohoo if not theres still spermys hun! :happydance: and you might have a suprise wen ur bk! 
Gonna miss you loads! and were gonna test 6th okiess :hugs::hugs:
Thanks... yep shatted gonna go n shower then maybe sexy time lol :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Enjoy your night hun. Spk tomorrow. Fingers x'd for your bfp opk. Hugs xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well girls considering im goin on holiday in a few hours im having a shit morning, DH has woke up in the worst mood and is bein a complete prick and he is just bringing me down with him....no bd of course bcoz of this so im defo ruling pregnancy out this month now. And next month ive just realised that dh's son is gona be here staying wiv us right wen im ov so defo no bd'ing! Luks like we gona be trying ttc in August next, a year after we decided to start trying! Oh well, going to enjoy my hols and put everything out of my mind now. I opk'd this morning and its the darkest ive ever seen it! Thought the line was gona burst off the stick!!! Lol!! Take care girls n will speak in a week. Lotsa love Claire xxxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry your dh is being a pain hun, maybe you can sneak him off to a quiet corner of a beach or something on hols until you get a room? :winkwink:

I still think you in with a chance hun, from the other morning - it only takes 1 time - look at me!:hugs:
but how long is his ds with you? a few days or just 1 night?

Hope you make up and have a lovely hols' :) i'd love a hol's right now but oh just wants to work work work and not spend any money..boo


----------



## laura_2010

yes claire it only takes 1 hun :hugs: you feel less stress while away so it will happen!! :hugs::hugs: Enjoy urs hols and relax, thinking of you!
Deffo on the beach claire lol!!
Im gonna opk again sooon but dnt really do it with fmu... :haha:
Right off out now weather is sooo nice aobout time ay!

Yeah rach is the show of , it only takes 1 :happydance:
We BD last night and still got ewcm so might be today pos or 2mro lol waiting game ay :winkwink:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww thanks girls, dh bein nicer now, said we'll have sum outdoors sex tnite! Lol! Beach it is then! Ha ha! Am sure i felt my eggy pop out earlier, had a sharp shooting pain in my right ovary, made me scream ouch!! The opk was sooo dark this morn that i rckn i wasnt far off ov. :thumbup:

Hpe u get pos opk today laura....xxx:hugs:

Hugs to everyone else xxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

he he i'm full of good idea's! 

Have loads of fun and we're see ya back on here in a week :happydance:

xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hiiii Ladies...
Got up this morn and got pos opk!! super pos I must say as well :happydance: Must of worked that clomid FX!!! :shrug: as well didnt have half as much cramping either.. That might be goood as before I wud tryed and ovulate and never did..:dohh:

BD last night and will tonight...
Hpe claire is getting a cheaky BD in :haha: So I got me pos 1 day late..

How are you Rach, Kendra, DG and AS, Pammy?
:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: I'm having a great vacation. I hate leaving each place when it's time to go. Definitely gonna stay somewhere longer next year when we take our vacation. Just a matter of where. I doubt I'm in with much of a chance but I know the motto here is "you ain't out til the :witch: shows. So we will see. My friend had a good suggestion- she said it seems I have :sex: in the afternoons/evenings so maybe I need to try some morning ones instead to get that baby. :dohh: So that's what I'm gonna do for next cycle.


----------



## laura_2010

Aww thats good having a relaxin-ish time :haha:
Yeh I try diffrent time sof the day... but past couple of months havent done it day time lol... but did get ramping this morn and did BD late last night sooo shud be hanging around still lol.... FX DG.. :hugs: I really wanna go away somwere realy hot!! 
But my mind is sooo set on having a bby the months are flying by sooooooo fast :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay great news Laura! :happydance: sounds like there will be plenty of :spermy:'s on their way to your eggy :)

I only bd'd in morning but i don't know how much difference it makes when you do it? :shrug:

Not feeling great today, very tired and lethargic - prob just weather but feel poo.

Hope Claire had a cheeky one too! :winkwink:

xx


----------



## laura_2010

awww I feel lil crappy as well.. and weather isnt good here fog again!! :dohh: 
Had angels sports day today her 1st one was reallt good but weather ruined it, it did rain a lil but they carryed on :thumbup:
Crnt wait for OH to come hm might have to BD asap lol :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Its cloudy here now but still muggy, boiling hot sunshine this morning! 

Yeah go get him Laura! :winkwink:


----------



## laura_2010

OMG OMG!!!!
Im sooooo Happy!!!! Iv opk-ed again like 5mins ago and a massive dark line cme soooo fast neva since my mmc have I had a super dark opk like this!! :happydance: Im in bloooody shock!!


----------



## deafgal01

Laura- go grab some sperm! :sex: get that baby in the oven baking!


----------



## laura_2010

Were are you my lovely ladies?????

No post;s for a few days :cry: I miss you all..... 9 has she been back?? Kendra?? 
Iv heard frm DG:winkwink: Pammy?? ooh and rach iv heard frm :haha:....
Duunnno wen claires bk??
and heard frm AS in other posts...

As for meee sme old... bk at the gym :happydance: and BD all around fertile time lol sooooo FX somthing happends... :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

This was my pos opk..... :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0174.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## deafgal01

Laura- :thumbup: That looks DARK girl! I hope you got in some bd.

Hey everyone! Where are y'alls at? Stop hiding, I'm back now... Or did I scare you all off? :shrug:

:dohh: I wanted to be lazy and relax today... No... DH was down to the LAST clean underwear and we had massive pile of dirty clothes calling out to us "laundry day laundry day" so that pile of clothes won... We're now drying the fourth load of clothes and washing the bed sheets. One more load (of towels) and we're all caught up with laundry! Phew... I weeded the garden a little this morning too cuz I couldn't even tell where all the plants were from the weeds. Now I can see where they are. Still need to weed a lot more though.


----------



## laura_2010

Beeen a very bussy bee then :haha: Iv had a washing day as well and total clean out lol... and even washed the dogs blankets! :winkwink:
Dunno were everyone is??? 
First eva dark opk lol... :happydance: Glad ur okies and back lol x


----------



## deafgal01

Definitely been a busy bee- more than I would have wanted to be or planned on being on the first day home. Oh well... Chores can't really hold off on themselves. At least I can't say I'm bored, not yet anyways lol...

:dance: you've been busy too! I hope we didn't scare them off with my returning from the trip and your darkest ever opk.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, yaaaay I've got wifi! Yaaay for pos opk Laura! Well as for me I got another pos opk Monday, 3 days in a row! Then bfn tues. We bd'd twice Monday then again tues!!!!!! Aaaaargh! Must be the sun! Sooo hot here! Havin fab loved up time! So think I'm 1dpo today as didn't o til yesterday I think???? Miss u all so much, will spk again asap. Hugs xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:wave: HI Babyhopes. Glad you're doing good! :hugs: We missed you! Yay :yipee: for wifi!


----------



## laura_2010

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay Claire :happydance::happydance: Nice to hear from you... and soooooo Glad you got BD in...:happydance: Im sme as you 1dpo so we will tets sme time!!! :happydance: I had my pos as well for a couple of days... :thumbup: wooohooo!
Glad the weather is lush for you, were are you?? Enjoy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

hehe... hope not :dohh: Havnet heard frm 9 or kendra for ages... :shrug:


----------



## pambolina21

Sorry been absent...just been laying around and trying to get over this ruptured cyst...

Looks like I won't be taking Clomid this cycle...the lazy asses at my doc office have yet AGAIN neglected to call in my prescription and tomorrow is CD7...so it's to late for me...MAYBE I'll ovulate on my own...but I doubt it...will start OPKing on CD10 and see what happens...AF is finally gone....it was short this cycle...but very heavy....so glad to see her leave!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pambolina21

* July 9th I will be throwing a Silpada Design's Jewelry party at my house. I know ya'll won't be able to come but if you are intrested in sterling silver jewelry and want to place an order, please PM me your address and I can ship you an awesome catalog filled with beautiful sterling silver jewelry!!!! I know this might sound like a stupid pitch but it's really not. This jewelry is gorgeous!!! I promise you won't disappointed. I would never get into anything like this if it was crap...lol....just let me know!!! LOVE YA'LL!!!*


----------



## laura_2010

Isnt sooo annoying ay pammy:dohh: FX you ovulate on your own... I did alost well borderline one cycle.... How was your cm after clomid??

Hpe you feel loads better hun :hugs::hugs: Im off to the gym sooon and then zumba tonight as much as pos to keep me mind of TWW... :dohh:
Goood luck with the jewerly sounds lush!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, how are we today??? Well im sat in the sun havin a nice cuppa and bacon sarnie!:thumbup:

Im just chillin right out and its great!!:winkwink:

Hope u all well and look forward to speaking to you all again soon...DH is goin fishing later so i will pop back on for longer and have a good catch up. Big hugs xxxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Girlies

Only been able to pop on for short periods as my laptop is playing up, dam thing! but keeping an eye on you all! :)

Wow Claire, loads of bd'ing for you! Great news - reckon we'll be seeing a :bfp: :happydance:

That is a very :bfp: opk Laura - woo hoo. I've got everything crossed for you x

That's rubbish Pam, you must be so mad. 

I'm ok, just get dizzy quite a lot but other than that all good. Been doing bits in the garden, its starting to take shape :)


----------



## laura_2010

hi rach... sounds all sooo good for you :thumbup:
Hehe :haha:
We need more bfp's now.... sooo roll on :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes come on :bfp:'s show your face :) :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Yes I agree with you ladies- bring on- and roll on the bfps! We're ready for it now if we weren't before.


----------



## 9babiesgone

hi everyone!!


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Oooooooh 9 you're back! We've missed you! :yipee:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi 9! 

How you doing? :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Hiya 9!!! Glad to hear from you! How ya doin?

Well my doc office called and they officially said NO CLOMID this month...cause it's to late...they kept apologizing but to be honest...it's no good...I'm so upset that I have to miss out on this month cause of them...I could very well have gotten preggo and now I have to wait till the following month....:cry: Makes me so mad I can spit nails!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

laura_2010 said:


> This was my pos opk..... :thumbup:

I think that this is a positive and needs to celebrate!! Congrats on what looks like a BFP!!!


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Pam that sucks! Why is it always on their error that you have to wait so long to get pregnant!? :cry: They better make sure to have it called in for next cycle.


----------



## pambolina21

I don't know...perhaps they don't want me to become preggo cause I'm overweight...WHO KNOWS...BUT I have lost over 13 pounds...hehe...yay! I've had to dig out some of my smaller pants (by about 2-4 inches smaller)

They told me if I don't start another cycle in 45 days to call in for the Provera and then they will give me the Clomid...if I do start on my own then just to call in and they will get the meds sent off to my pharmacy and scheduled for my CD21 Bloods....


----------



## pambolina21

BTW...I've given up on temping and such...I'm tired of stressing about it...so I'm gonna start OPKing on CD10 and that's all I'm gonna do....sure hope my body works!


----------



## deafgal01

Pam :thumbup: Sounds like a good plan. Yeah give up temping and just go with the flow. Hope you get it this cycle. Good luck! :dust: :dust: :dust: Way to go with the weight loss :yipee:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi 9, how are you honey??? Hope you are okay :hugs:

DG, hows things going? Have you tested yet? Ive just noticed that you are 12dpo! yaayyyy:hugs:

Rach, i hope to get a BFP, but i doubt it....ive read online that when you have three pos opks then you generally ovulate on the third pos day (monday)....we bd'd the friday so doubt there would be any spermys left from then, then we bd'd mon lunchtime (popped back to apartment whilst parents were sunbathing! lol!) and mon evening.....so if i o'd early mon i could have missed the eggy....so we'll just see but not got my hopes up! My dh cant get enuf at min, fab, hee hee! And he still isnt pulling out! even better! Hope you get your laptop fixed soon hun xxx:hugs:

Laura hows u today??? Did you get a negative opk after your pos?? Hope we get our BFP's together, that opk was soooooooo positive babes! looking good! xx:hugs:

Pam am sorry bout docs, but hey dont give up hope it could well happen without the clomid so get bding!!! xxxx:hugs:

Any news on AS? Hope she is okay, big hugs to you honey xxx:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

I haven't heard from asib. :shrug: I hope she's ok. I know they did the procedure last Monday so the sac is gone. :cry:

I'm doing fine. Bit nervous about tomorrow but I'm sure it's routine and that it'll all be great. I'm so staying home tomorrow though to keep eyes on things. Yeah, i'm 12 dpo but I've made it to 14 before and then AF showed so I'm not testing anytime soon. I have only one test left for the whole summer and I want to use it wisely. I don't know how I resist... :shrug: Maybe it helps that I forget that it's hidden away in a drawer. :haha: Like i was saying, I have pms symptoms already (face break out, tender boobs on sides, etc.) I know I can expect AF for sure in the next couple days. I'm cool with it though. :coolio: There's always next cycle.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww DG, pregnancy and PMS symptoms are the same so it could be pregnancy related symptoms!!!! You are being very laid back and chilled and thats when it happened for me so ive got my fingers crossed for you....like you say there is always next cycle and thats my thoughts for me too...im just taking each day as it comes. Stay away evil witch and leave DG alone for 9 months!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Back at you babyhopes too! Hope you get your bfp too! True, I've been more chilled and relaxed this month than I have been all year since I've started the whole journey of trying. :shrug: I'm just ready to bring on the next cycle if it comes.


----------



## 9babiesgone

hey I am doing ok. waiting on the week, bc it willb e a really tough week.

but got back from vacay and just cleaning like mad, bc I left my house in a mess.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: aw 9! It will be tough. Yay for getting back from vacation and cleaning. I know what you mean about the cleaning. I didn't get much chance to clean my house before the vacation (just good enough to tidy up the living room/kitchen for my friend to use)... :blush: I'm embarrassed... At least the bathroom and guest room was all set and ready. :rofl:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah hte thing is it is a complete pig sty I was in such a hurry. I have so much to do. I might not be online much today bc of it. I am taking a break bc I have been cleaning all morning and have to take a rest.


----------



## deafgal01

ok 9 no problem. :thumbup: Good luck. Hope you get all the cleaning done so you can catch up with us on here again.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!! I will. I am trying so hard to get back to cleaning but I dont want to. : (


----------



## laura_2010

Hi alll....

Must be somthing with our OH claire hes on it as well its been like every night for ova a week lol :dohh: getin lil fed up now lol.... Dnt count urs self out deffo not!! :hugs:
Yeh It was pos 2days and then neg yesterday sooo im pleased lol... :happydance:
9 welcome bk hun :hugs::hugs: Nice to have you back :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Claire - don't count yourself out hun. When i got my bfp we only bd on the sun and thurs, then got +opk on the fri and sat, so must have been the thurs that did the job! 
I'm so jealous of all the :sex: going on! :haha: actually on 2nd thoughts i feel too tired to be doing it!


----------



## 9babiesgone

eh did a lot of cleaning. and now I am pooped. seriously tired!!!


----------



## laura_2010

Awww poor 9 :hugs: get some rest hun.... Im obbessed with cleaning lol... u need me rounds urs :winkwink:

well Iv been tempin a lil and temps are high than normal so FX and had lil cramping n lower back pain but still sooooo early :dohh:
Off to the gym n morning sooooo crnt wait for that... jst chillin 2nite lol x


----------



## 9babiesgone

hope to be sending you all some :dust:

I am so so sick of cleaning dont want to do anymore for awhile.


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: Good job on the cleaning 9! I see myself in the counter top smiling back. :thumbup: You probably did enough for today.

What's everyone up to? I've been busy chopping away the vegetables for tomorrow meals (that took me a good one hour cuz I was distracted easily but still getting it done)... :haha: At least all I gotta do tomorrow is cook the meat and then throw in the veggies/spices and ta da.... I have a cooked meal. Gonna do chicken stir fry for lunch and beef taco for dinner. My DH will be spoiled tomorrow. :dohh: I never do any of the cooking and here tomorrow I gotta cook for us... :shrug: Hope it turns out to taste delicious.


----------



## 9babiesgone

eh I am just getting up bc my son decided to wake me up.


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: I was a bit nervous about cooking over nothing. :rofl: Turns out I can't do the meals today- I could but I'd be eating for myself alone so it makes more sense to wait til tomorrow to cook one and then the other on Sunday since DH isn't allowed to have solids today. I bet it'll taste yummy when I finally cook the meals.

What's everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## 9babiesgone

probably going to see fireworks at the beach. and cuddling with my man!!


----------



## deafgal01

Fireworks are awesome! I'm gonna see some tomorrow myself... :smug: Party time tomorrow. No idea what I'll do for the 4th. I know Sunday my girlfriend wants me to come over to her house and help paint one of the rooms.


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah well the I am going to be recuperating for july 4th. not much more than cuddling will be happening bc of the pain I will be in .but seeing the fireworks is worth even a tiny bit of pain.


----------



## deafgal01

Aw 9 :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

awee but it isnt so bad, bc I love to cuddle!! lol


----------



## deafgal01

:happy: Yeah, me too. I cuddle with my dog every single day. I've forgotten how much I missed that while on vacation. :thumbup:


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe I cuddle with my rabbit. Love cuddling with animals. :hugs: and giving hugs to friends. lOL


----------



## deafgal01

There's something about cuddling with our animals isn't there? They always seem to know just how to make us feel a bit better just by cuddling with us. :thumbup: I love giving hugs to friends too!


----------



## 9babiesgone

yep i know what u mean


----------



## deafgal01

:smug: I love our animals! I know you do too! And everyone else on here!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so so so nervous my surgery is only a day away!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Surgery is only a day away. :shock: What kind is it again? I keep hearing about surgery all over the place that I lose track of who is getting what done. :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls well im laid round pool in burning hot sun chilling myself right out!! One more day to go then home! Boooo! Had a really lovely time, have done everything i shudnt have during TWW, ive eaten prawns, smoked salmon, pate, runny boiled eggs for brekky, drank alcohol (red wine mainly!) and smoked an odd ciggy here n there!! Oooooopppps!!! Im almost certain im not pg though so have just bloody well enjoyed myself!! Hee hee!!:wacko:

How is everyone??? 

Has af stayed away DG?? How u feeling?? xx

Any symptoms Laura? I think its your month hun xx

Rach how are you hun??? Not long til we find out if boy or girl! Yaaayyyy! Cant wait xxx

Pam, hows u hun?? Xxx

9, wot surgery u goin for?? Good luck xxx

AS we miss you! xxx

Ooooooo im soooo hot, need a nice sangria to cool me down, or maybe i'll jst stick to water now???? miss you all xxxx:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: No sign of any AF here still... :shrug: She could still show tomorrow or Monday though so I'm not gonna get too excited. I do get the occasional dull cramps so I don't know.

Gonna go to a party tonight! I can't wait. Might go swimming later this morning... We'll see...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah enjoy yourself Claire! can't put your life on hold every month just in case, i didn't! Its different once you know obviously but otherwise lifes too short i think :)

Yep not long, 2 and a bit weeks!. Also looking forward to the reassurance that everything is ok as i haven't really felt much yet. :shrug:

Hope your ok 9? is it major surgery you have to go in for?

Laura-how are you hun? any signs?

dg-hope the witch stays away for you

Pam-how are you?

Been painting our spare bedroom today, want to make up the bed with our spare red duvet set and the walls were 1 blue and 3 a sort of a taupe colour so wouldn't have gone!.


----------



## deafgal01

30 take a picture of the bedroom after it's been painted. It sounds so lovely!


----------



## laura_2010

awww Iv been doing angels room Hello kitty:haha: all new everything as it used to be princess...
Nopey not long now rach :happydance:

Oohhh claire sounds ur having an amazing time!! enjoy ur self you deserve it :happydance: Crnt wait for you too be back.. :winkwink:

Temp is high ( than other months ) Very mooody!! :growlmad: and thats it really... beeen kepp my self bussy lol... Iv also beeen naughty claire I had few ciggys!!! :dohh: 
Im not sure how I feel this month really... I feeel very hot and flussed as well but jst keep thinging to my self how early it is lol...
Id be due on my cuz b-day if it happens..:happydance:
:hugs::hugs: 9 and my lovely ladies :happydance::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Laura- :hugs: Fingers crossed you get your bfp soon! That'd be an awesome gift to yourself- a new wee baby to raise.


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks DG and FX for you :hugs: Jst feel sooo flussed... its warm here but im not sweating hope it means somhting :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Hope it means something too! :smug: :dance:


----------



## laura_2010

got the sneezes now :dohh:


----------



## deafgal01

Sneezes are always a good sign. :thumbup: Gosh, why do the symptoms for AF have to be the same ones for bfp? :dohh:


----------



## laura_2010

Very true... its soooo annoying If I dnt get bfp this month Il have 1 mre round of clomid then carry on untill nov wen I get ref ..... :thumbup:
What you up to?? x


----------



## deafgal01

Well, DH has a old cartoon show on tv right now (through netflix).. He Man-She Woman kinda thing. I forget what's it called. So while that's playing, I'm trying to entertain my bored mind with something enlightening but haven't figured out what I'll do yet (play games online or what)... :shrug: We don't leave for the party til 5ish so I have like 2 hours to kill... I could always go shower and get all pretty for the party. :rofl:


----------



## laura_2010

Aww have a nice time out :thumbup: I play king.com games online to pass time lol...
OH watchin film im checking facebook... :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Ironically I'm always ON facebook when I'm home (with my laptop)... I got a picture of me in the background with the laptop with Cleo (the cat) in front of the camera. I'll upload it later if u want to see. DH decided to put on "pulp fiction" :dance: At least something with subtitle finally :yipee:


----------



## laura_2010

lol... yeh that be nice to see... I luv animals... I show my dog and got donkeys and geeses,turkey chickens lol x


----------



## deafgal01

I forgot if I have you on my facebook or not... :dohh: I'm a forgetful dork these days... oh gosh, I love animals too! I have a cat and a dog and that's not enough for me. :dohh: Lucky for my brother he has more than I do and I can't talk DH into letting us have one more cat or dog. :haha:


----------



## laura_2010

hehe... I talked OH gettina doggies lol... Im Laura Allsopp on Fb with Piccy of doggy x


----------



## deafgal01

Think I found ya... I updated a pic of the cat in my summer 2011 album with me in the background. :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, awww laura your symptoms are sounding great, i just feel nothing, nada, zilch!!!! Also im using progesterone cream which can give u pregnamcy symtoms so anything i do feel im relating to that!! Only thing i had is a strange taste in my mouth the last cple mornings but i doubt its anything! Probs just the after taste from garlic, red wine n ciggys!! Lol!!:wacko:

DG r u gona test tmor hun?? I have a good feeling for you xxx imagine if all 3 of us get BFP's together!! Whahoooo! We defo due somemore right now xx

Watching boxing wiv dh at min, hope Haye wins!!! Am drinkin a few beers, lovely!!! xxxx:winkwink:


----------



## laura_2010

Awwww how cute is your cat! :happydance: propper poser :haha: hehe...
I like cats but my dogs dnt lol... Thanks for the add :flower:

Im a faceboook addit lol.. even tho I dnt have loada mates lol :haha:

Hiiiiiiii Claire :happydance: Taste in the mouth isss goooood sign and last time u didnt have any syptoms... :winkwink: What does progeerone cream do?? 
Were have you gone away too??
Iv started with a kinda runny nose now! :dohh:
You got any cm claire??
Crnt wait toooo test lol :happydance:
FX DG :hugs:

Were's kendra she hasnt been online for a while? :shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey hun, progesterone cream boosts your prog levels after ovulation...i take it from 1dpo til 11dpo, have to rub it in twice a day. I got it online, thought id give it a go n c if it helps until i get my suppositries wen i get a BFP. Hmmmm....im just doubting it this month n ready to order my digi ovulation sticks ready for defo TTC nxt month!!! :thumbup:

My cm is wet n bit creamy at min, was v dry last month. Ive had no ewcm during ov time so thats what making me think im not pg. Hows your cm hun?? Wiv my last BFP i started gettin snotty nose n sneezes at 5dpo! Hee hee, sounding good chicky!!! xxx

Im in Spain at min, leave tmor night. Soooo cant wait to c my doggy, he bn in kennels for a week, he loves it though as they treat him like a prince!! xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Huuum thats sounds good.. You rub it?? :dohh: 

Really... Sneezing and stuffy nose temp is higher Blooody FX for us... :happydance:

Huuum spain!! I sooo need a hols last time I went away was before I had angel to Lanzarote :thumbup:

I hd ewcm at around ovulation-ish... and did you concieve plus as well... now it thickish creamy... so bout sme as you :haha:

OH dnt wanna go away cuz he dnt wanna leave our dogs, as Jago ( shiba ) crnt be let off the lead and he dnt trust any1 lol :dohh: I think he will sooon relise there good kennel's who will look after em!! 
Bet he's missed you :hugs: 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhh my dog Danny will go bonkers wen he sees us!! Hes put in thecreche during the day wiv loadsa toys and they play nursery rhymes...and he gets walked twice a day...he thinks its great! 

Awwwww babes please let us get our bfp's together!! Ive just oredered 2 frers and another 15 ic's ready for testing, 4 days to go!!! Ooohhhh exciting! Hoping DG gets her BFP too!!! :thumbup:


----------



## laura_2010

woohoooo not long..... :happydance::happydance: wen u testing DG?

Reall a doggy creche! Omg sounds great!!! :thumbup: Dnt think we got owt dwn here... but OH wud luv that!! :happydance::happydance:

Hehe... Iv got 15 ic's waiting...:haha: roll on 6th :happydance: xx :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yep roll on 6th babe, speak tmor. Lotsa hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Laura have u chkd your cervix?? Ive chkd mine n its mega high like im ovulating again....think its my only symptom right now! Lol! Was same yesterday.....hmmmmm ????xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwwww my dh is bein so sweet at min, im startin to think he is desp for a baby now, i havnt heard him talk like this ever!! He wants me to test on monday....7dpo?? Said i wudnt get a bfp but may do a little one anyway!! Hee hee!! Xxxx


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: :dohh: I'm not testing until I'm late at least... Longest I've gone in any cycle was 33 cd or 16 LP. We will see what tomorrow brings.

Thanks... My dog loves my cat. :dohh: They actually have wrestling matches in our house. :rofl: I love to watch them wrestle. Such fun and it's hilarious to see the cat chase the dog (yes, you heard me right, Cleo chases Hope)...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning girls!

I'm sooo excited for you all! I'm feeling really positive for everyone :happydance: 
that's so good Claire, that your dh is all excited about testing and babies :) will you test tomorrow for him? Strange taste is really good sign. My 1st sign was my pizza tasting of grass, do you remember!! :haha:

Have my oh home today for the 1st time in about 3wks! he's worked every day until now poor thing. Going to do a bit more painting later, i only did one wall yesterday and that was enough! Then a bbq this afternoon at oh's mums :)


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs:lol DG before i got my other dog my whippet used to play with my mamas cat inside my house wresling lol soooo funny! :haha:

FX for testing x

Cervix was right high but now it low-ish I have cm thats white creamy but quiet alot of it really.. :shrug: id say its middle at the mo... :haha:
Awwww thats nice how OH being sweet. :hugs: I think he reaises now it time :happydance: and being away together makes it better!
Il test as well then 7dpo!! :happydance::happydance: :haha:
Hiiii rach!!
Enjoy bbq! Huuum my aunt is having one later as well, but im off to a dog show sooon so duuno if il mk it back :shrug: 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey Rach yep think i will test tomorrow, yaaaayy Laura testing too! Im sure it will be bfn for me but im a poas addict n cant resist! Lol! Awww hope u n oh have a lovely day...take a rest from painting and enjoy your day together xxx send us all some of your sticky babydust chick!!! :happydance:

Laura yes lets test tomorrow n let the fun begin! :happydance:

Am off to pack, ready for home boooooo!! :cry:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh can't wait to hear your results :) sending lots and lots of sticky :dust: :hugs:

Another wall painted and Thomas napping, ahh relax :)


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: Temp dropped a lil bit... That's exactly why I don't test. :shrug:


----------



## 9babiesgone

how is everyone? today is a super hard day for me. need prayers. <3


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: 9 :hugs: Sending lots of prayers your way... I saw a bat in church this morning trying to ask for prayers for you but my church doesn't accept bat members so they captured it and kicked it out during prayer time. :dohh: At least you know I was in church praying for you today.


----------



## laura_2010

Do you mean bat as in a real animal bat? :dohh:
:hugs::hugs: 9 to you.. x

OOOhhh gonna test 2mro :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Yes a real live bat appeared during the prayer part of the service. DH thinks he was hiding in the area behind the organ pipes and decided to join in the prayer so he was flying around looking for a seat. Too bad they captured it and kicked it out of the service before he could really sit down and enjoy the sermon. :rofl:


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe.. awww how cute, are they bad luck? Xx


----------



## deafgal01

Bats? Bad luck? I haven't heard that one yet. :rofl: I don't know. It isn't really bad luck to me I think cuz I associate bats with batman.


----------



## KendraNoell

Hey ladies just checking in been super busy with school and having some hard times at work... Dr put me on phentermine to lose weight so I'm not actively trying for a baby right now. But I do know I just ovulated so who knows now that I'm ntnp it will probably happen lol


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- :dust: Hopefully it'll happen when you're ntnp :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hiiii all...

lol :haha: Dnt see many bats but there kinda sweet lol...

Hiii kendra, Ntnp :thumbup: it will happen wen u dnt ecpet it...:thumbup:

Total fogoot to test this morn had lil tooo much sun yesterday and didnt have a goood night at all :dohh: Did temp and I v had a temp dip.. soo FX that could be IB xx :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh Laura, sorry you had bad sleep. Hopefully test 2mos am then?? :happydance:

Got to stay in today for some drawers to be delivered, betting they turn up at 5.00! but least i got a friend coming over for a bit. Hate not being able to go out, makes you want to more i think! :haha:

How's everyone today? x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, i didnt test either.....i feel out already as im having my usual one bby soreness just before af arrives so not looking good, think af due friday so im right on track to get it with my bby bein sore. I will test wed wiv ya Laura but not looking good. I had a dream aswell that i wasnt pg so thats not a good sign! Not too bothered anyway as im excited to properly TTC again nxt month! This month was just a practice round.....hee hee!

Sorry u didnt sleep so well Laura....hmmmm temp drop sounds interesting!!! Looking good chick, any new symptoms today hun?? Got everything crossedfor you xxxxx:hugs:

Hope ya drawers turn up soon Rach, did u n oh have anice day yesterday?? xxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

FX for you.. :hugs: Iv started lil cramping as well... I duunno really Dnt wanna get me hopes up... :dohh: Its been 8 months now and all of them Iv though maybe this month I get ref in early Aug soo see what happends then do have another round of clomid as well... so that shud tk me untill then... :thumbup:
Hate delivery's wen they say between 8am - 8pm... I mean whu wants to stay n waiting!! :shrug: Hpe they hurry up and arrive...
Did any of you get cramping around 7dpo/6dpo...? 
Ooohh sun is shining took angel to school done cleaning.... might go gym for 1hr lol xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah it is a pain, not sure what the latest time could be :(

We did thanks, nice bbq -love bbq food and Thomas enjoyed himself. 
So annoyed with oh's dad though, saying to him "what's a woman doing painting!" Like we can't paint, how rude! grrr

I had cramping at 6dpo Laura - so could be a good sign hun :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, hope you all okay.......xxx

Rach did your drawers arrive yet???? Hope so and you can get on with your day!xxx

Well i ended up testing just now and its BFN, accompanied 10 mins later by the usual evap line!!! Ha ha! Have been cramping all day so think af is gona show on time, still got one sore bby and thats it! Roll on next cycle! I worked out that my due date if i was pg would be same day as dh's sons birthday so am not too sure id want that anyway so will be quite happy for af to arrive or a BFP of course. :thumbup: Well on a good note i wrote to my m/c specialist before i went on holiday to see if he could prescribe me a weeks worth of progesterone suppositries rather than me stressing when i get my BFP about going to see my gp and then my gp having to refer me and the whole process taking over a week (by which time i normally start to bleed) and he has sent me a prescription for 14 days worth! yaaayyyy! I didnt think he would so im chuffed!:happydance:

Laura how are you today? did you end up testing?xx

DG and hows you? has the rotten witch stayed away???:thumbup:

Hi kendra nice to speak again, this could be your month if you ntnp, when is your af due??xx


----------



## Jaidee92

Good luck x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Claire!

They have just arrived! 5 to bloody 5! arrhh waited in all day. Gotta do same on weds for a wardrobe, although they are suposed to be giving me a morning or afternoon slot, hope so!

oh hun, well it is early so your still in :) when would you be due then?
Least you got your prescription though, :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Omg Rach, lol! Bless ya! I hate deliverys!!! They ruin your day!! Bet the drawers are lovely though, is oh having to put them together? My dh is useless at diy, the air is blue wen he trying to fix anything!! :wacko:

Just put barby on and got myself a btle of beer....bit naughty i know but im not under any illusion that this is my month, its fun testing though and goin crosseyed trying to see a 2nd line!! No doubt will test again tmor xxx:thumbup:

Good luck laura and DG, get testing!!!! xx:happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Haven't looked at them yet, but he will be putting them together :) We haven't got the nursery in order yet so there's no rush, just that they were on offer. Same with the wardrobe, just been advised it will be between 7 and 8 in the morning on weds, why so early! but least no waiting around i guess :)

enjoy your beer, love barbies :happydance: we have yet to buy one but can't wait till we can have one whenever the weather lets us :)


----------



## deafgal01

:loo: Well... It's almost been a full day and :nope: No sign- nada... Temp dropped so I thought for sure she'll be on her way but I guess the witch is MIA and playing games with me. :dohh: We'll see what the temp says tomorrow. It's been a nice day of visiting family though.

How's everyone?


----------



## laura_2010

Hiiii Ladies....

Glad they finaly arrived rach! :thumbup:
I went walking last night then stopped off at the pub with my friend and chilled in the garden lol :haha: 
Havent tested yet gonnnna deffo 2mro!! Had temp dip yesterday and it back up today, cramping yesterday, sniffles and sneezing... feeling sooo hot and sweating!! :shrug: Duuno I think its tooooo early to feel this but did happen last month... 

How are we all you girlies??? :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

They all sound positive Laura - so fx they are preggo related. I defo had the cramping around 6dpo :)

Taking Thomas to softplay today, think he'll love it as its a new bigger and better one apparently!

Anyone tested?? xx


----------



## laura_2010

Awwww I luv soft play lol.... :happydance::happydance: Think maybe claire has tested :winkwink: What was your cm like?? :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, hope u all ok....x

Nope i havnt tested again...cant be bothered as pointless. Will do one tmor at 9dpo. Woke up this morn feeling really warm so thought id take my temp as thought it maybe high and it wasnt...im normally around the 98.3 mark never lower after o and it was 98.1, felt like i was burning up this morn n cant stop sweating so am surprised it wasnt arnd the 99 mark!!! Hmmmm.....??:shrug: i dnt temp as a rule cud be a dip for me today spesh as i feel so warm? Any ideas? xx

Awww njoy ya day Rach, glad u not stuck in all day again! Im cutting grass and washing my smelly dog today....not a lot more to do than that so quite nice!!! xx

Laura, all sounding great, rckn u will get a bfp tmor!! Yaaayyy!!! xxx

DG :test::test::test: xxxxx


----------



## laura_2010

well... I been temping since pos opk and yesterday I had cramping and temp dip and this morn stright back up... even sittng here im hot!! and flussed :shrug: and its not warm here its raining lol.... I have white creamy cm... sooo deffo can be a temp dip claire.... if it goes higher 2mro then FX :thumbup: 
Is ur cm the sme as last time?? did u temp last time?
Sooo need to bath jago as got 2 shows this weekend... but weather isnt goood sooo might book hm in groomers, :winkwink:


----------



## laura_2010

BIG OMG!!! watching tv and turned onto jemery kyle show!! I neva seen such werid ppl in my life!! :haha::haha: Its getting worse!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Nope didnt take any temps hun. My cm is bitty today, am quite wettish though was same yesterday....i cant really go by my cm though as my prog cream increases it anyway. Wheni got my bfp last time i had ewcm the same morning, thats what made test as i thought was strange. Ugh i just dnt know....tomorrow is the day though! Hee hee! My face is realy burnin up today amd its not warm here either. Maybe im cumin down with sumthing?? xx

Danny hates being showered he stands with his tail between his legs and his head down....then once hes done he runs round garden goin bonkers coz he so excited! Lol!!:wacko:


----------



## laura_2010

lol Danny :haha::haha: Big softy....
Woohooo Big day 2mro :hugs::hugs: 
FX it will happen and then no more syptom spotting! lol xx


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: I'm tempted to test... I want to wait and be absolutely sure though cuz I have one last pregnancy test to use this summer. I think it'll be safe to use it if I make it to 33 cd or past that point. That's the longest cycle I've had in the past although I've not reached beyond 16 lp before.

How's everyone?


----------



## laura_2010

FX DG... :hugs: Im goood... Jst finshed clenaing then off gym soon... U okies?
Luving ur piccy thingy claire.... I might go find another :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

I'm great- just wondering what to expect now... Gonna go to ymca and do a work out and we'll see what happens today.


----------



## 30mummyof1

girls, i am so angry... you know i was painting my spare bedroom, was suposed to be my baby so to speak, so i could sit back and think..i did that..well my bloody oh's dad has only come round and more or less finished it for me..in his way. I just said to him you might as well finish it now.. just feels like i wasted my time now. 
Then i said to him we were going to get someone into paint the nursery as we don't want anyone to know the sex, obviously the nursery will give it away and he basically called me stupid for wasting money and was he going to be banned from the house then! we just want the room is be done well and to keep sex a surprise- not much to ask is it. 

sorry for the rant, just had to tell someone!


----------



## deafgal01

30- oh no! :hugs: maybe he had good intentions but you're right it's your home and he should at least respect the choices/decisions you want to make. It's within your rights to hire someone if you want a room painted properly. It is not a waste of money!


----------



## Flowerbaby

deafgal01 said:


> :haha: I'm tempted to test... I want to wait and be absolutely sure though cuz I have one last pregnancy test to use this summer. I think it'll be safe to use it if I make it to 33 cd or past that point. That's the longest cycle I've had in the past although I've not reached beyond 16 lp before.
> 
> How's everyone?

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: How exciting DG!!!!!!! oooohhhh i so hope this is it for you!!! I reallllllyyyyyyy want you to test today im sooooo excited! You said you were getting af symptoms on 12dpo and its now 17dpo and no af! Aarrrrgh! Stay away evil wicked witch.......im hoping and praying for you babes, how do you feel today??? Why is this your last test of the summer??? Please go and buy somemore and let us see your beautiful BFP asap!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## deafgal01

I can't afford to buy any over the summer :dohh: The money I have left from my last paycheck has to stretch out to over 2 months (I go back to work July 31st but it takes at least a month to see the first paycheck cuz I have to work 1 to 2 weeks and then it gets processed and by the next time I do another A4, it's payday). The amount I have left isn't very much at all. :rofl: How the heck do I stretch like $400 over 2 months on gas and cc payments? I have one last stick and it's gonna be the lucky one to show a bfp- no bfn for me!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh RAch that is really naughty of him, ugh men just dont get it do they! As if he is gona be banned from the house....they always blow things out of proportion. Its your rights to keep the sex to yourselves and i think it is lovely that you are doing that and giving the family a nice surprise....bless ya hun, just ignore the miserable bugger and have a nice day, dont get yourself wound up about it babes xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Laura loving your new avatar too, felt like i needed a change, hee hee! How are you? I cant believe you havent caved and tested yet espesh after you having a temp drop and cramping........you are being very good, im useless, such a poas addict! :wacko:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohh bless ya DG :hugs:, cant you order IC's over there where you get 20 for a couple of dollars, in UK we can get them for £2ish......ohhh i wish i could send you one of mine down the internet! LOL! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh dg hope this is it for you, woo hoo :happydance:

I know i shouldn't get worked up but i can't help it. Yes we thought it'd be a nice surprise for family and friends and i really don't want to do a neutral nursery on the other hand i don't want him to go snooping.. oh grrr...
of course i will tell you guys :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

thanks for listening girls or i should say reading! feeling little calmer now sooo back to the :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: 's :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

I could but I'd have to pay shipping costs if the cart doesn't have up to $25 worth of stuff. :dohh: I guess I can always bat my eyes and beg DH if I really need more tests... :haha: But we gotta pay our bills first (his money's gonna cover most/all of the bills this summer). My car's paid for til payment's due again in August. So not worried about that being due over the summer. I bet you if my best friend gets wind of this news, she's gonna be running to the store to buy more pregnancy tests for me to take. :rofl: I don't want her to know just yet but I know she'll be suspicious if no af shows for me this week.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh bless, well i hope she does then!!!!! Cant wait for you to test!!!:flower:

Glad you feeling better Rach, yeah lets hope we get somemore BFP's soon!!! Dh's son is with us for 2 weeks from 18th July, ugh! So dont think we will be bd'ing much and as i will be due to have a short cycle next month ive worked out that o time will be around the 18th/19th! So looks like it will be August for me now...oh well gives me time to get some acupuncture in anyway!:happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Boo- just went to the loo and noticed light pinkish tint... I think she's coming. Oh well, here we go again... New cycle- bring it on!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oooohhh noooo DG! What an evil witch she is! Think i willbe joining you in a cple days hun xx

Just got a nice trip this weekend with work, im off to the Dominican on saturday, back monday! Yaaayyy, will top my tan up nicely :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh sorry to hear that dg, evil :witch: :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh sounds lovely Claire- i'm jealous! :)


----------



## pambolina21

Hiya ladies!

I took an OPK last night just for the heck of it....nothing exciting to see there...LOL...I'm on CD12 right now...last time I ovulated on CD16 so I'm just gonna keep OPKing just in case...but I'm not expecting anything this cycle...sucks so much that I couldn't get my prescription for Clomid...UUGH....But I'm trying not to stress at all this month...just BD whenever we want and I stopped temping and everything....honestly don't see much of a point...if I don't start my cycle after 45 days I'll have to call in for Provera and also get my Clomid.....

What a waste of a month!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi Pam, awwwww you never know you may fall pg anyway without the help of the clomid! Keep opk'ing as it may just happen!!! Good luck honey! xxx:thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

9 - I hope you are recovering well, as I know that yesterday was an intense and hard day to cope with. I am sure that it doesn't get any easier. Thoughts and prayers are with you.

To all the ladies that will have to begin in July/Aug, GL and :dust:


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- hopefully u won't need that clomid and somehow by chance you get pregnant on your own this month! :hugs: Think positive!

I'm fine... I'm a bit bummed she came this morning but I'm ok after having hit up the gym and beat her up.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh DG am glad a good workout has helped you.......am sure you will get your BFP very soon :hugs:

Well as for me im bloody burning up again :oops:.....and thats about it! Nothing much more to report, oh except for a left sore bby still! it feels and looks more swollen than my right one, damn progesterone cream doing weird things to me i expect! :wacko:

Laura, are you testing with FMU???? I cant wait to get up and see your results, fingers crossed for your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

HHHiiiii....

Yeh still feel the same.... booobies are lil tingly :haha: Yup defffo fmu... but im either 8dpo or 7dpo as my pos lasted mre than 1 day... sme for you isnt it?
you testing as well hun?
Were sounding gooood! :winkwink::happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yeah im same hun, i just dont know this month as i had 3 days of pos opk's the 2nd day was mega dark and 3rd day was still darker than control line, i read online that if u get 3 days then u usually O on 2nd day...dnt know how thats worked out though as i thought pos opk meant u were goin to ovulate not that you had?? Will test tmor though n c wot haapens....i just feel so hot n sickly but its prob all in my head!! Lol! :wacko:


----------



## laura_2010

they said once you get the first pos dnt test again... but I did :winkwink: so id say we both ovulate 2nd day maybe... so test 2mro and thurs... I think its good sign feeling hot... did u last time?? or you rach?? :happydance:


----------



## laura_2010

Awwww Danny :happydance: Bless him! Only jst notcied ur piccy :haha:
Jst check cervix is middle-ish and not alot cm now... :shrug: did temp as havent been moving around much 37.2 :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yes i did feel hot last time as i remember having sweaty underarms all flight and complaining about them....wen i got up the next morn i felt hot and sick and my underams stunk! Lol!!! I then got my BFP!! Awwww wud be nice to happen again, its such a fab feeling! A BFP that is and not smelly pits! :haha:

Ive just looked in mirror and i look like a beetroot!! Lol! Ugh think im cumin down with sumthing.....:growlmad:


----------



## laura_2010

hehe.... 2mro will show or the next day :haha: Iv got gooood feelings... :thumbup: :happydance: But with the temp dip and crampin yesterday I read it takes 2-3days frm IB to get bfp? x


----------



## MrsMM24

Maybe you are coming down with something.... OVULATION!!!! GL!!:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah i was hot at night before i got my bfp girls :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls well its BFN for me!!! As i expected! Oh welljusthope af shows her face soon so we can roll on to next cycle! Im quite pleased as didntwantto be due arnd dh's sons bday. :thumbup:

Cmon Laura pleaaaasssseeee show us a BFP !!! xxxxx


----------



## laura_2010

BFN... for meee as well :cry: But im gonna hold out untill 2mro as of them pos opk's.... And last night I had brownish cm soooo :shrug: then it went... temps still high..
Sorry for bfn claire... but theres still hope.. :hugs: My last round of cloimd then off to see spelislist... Have u seen 1 yet cliare?:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww sorry bt BFN hun but yep still time yet u may only be 8dpo today really. Ooohhh brownish cm sounds like IB and temps are up all sounds great, u might c a BFP tmor then! I will test again tmor then thats me done til af shows which shud be saturday...this has been my longest cycle in ages! Iwant my 24 day cycles back now please!!! Lol!! :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

sorry about your bfn's girls, still time though and sounds like ib Laura :happydance:

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh girls im not very well today, think ive gota bug....i feel hot and nauseous and have had diarrhea twice now (sorry tmi) i jist wana lay on sofa and die but got heaps to do, was gona go to gym but darent incase i hav a poopy accident! Lol! Ughhhhhh!:wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh Claire, big :hugs:. Take it easy and prob best to stay away from the gym :winkwink:
xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh girls, i was bored, so held my pee for an hour n half and think ive got myself the most wickedest evap ever.........think i may win a prize for this one! 

The first pic is 8 mins, the second 10 mins and third after its dried......

Ive had a lot of ewcm today and feel so groggy so thought id test again for the heck of it! I hate evaps!!!!!!!:cry:
 



Attached Files:







photo3.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 9









photo2.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 8









photo1.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## laura_2010

omg... u sure thats not bfp?? :happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

that's definately a wicked evap...IF it IS an evap...only more testing will tell! Hope it's the start of a BFP!

As for me....I'm sick of this whole thing...I'm done with temping and opking...I'm tired of being "help captive" by the whole thing...so I'm not gonna do it anymore...if after 45 days I don't start I'll call for the Provera and Clomid....then just have sex whenever I think I'll OV....I'm just to the point where I don't care anymore...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh laura i just dnt know, same thing has happened again just now, a line in 3 mins but no bloody colour i dnt think! I had numerous evaps last cycle on frers but not on ic's....just waiting for it to dry to c if any colour then....my left bby is so sore n swollen today, it hurts me....the other one is perfectly fine! Ugh i just doubt it....will get better test wen im out i spse....ugh! Have u tested again?? xxx

Oh pam i feel for u hun, i sooooo hope u o this cycle with no clomid n get preggers, who knows!!! Keep smiling hun, positive thoughts xxxx


----------



## laura_2010

Its soooo werid... Iv got ewcm as well sore booobs... temp still above.. I throw test away after 10mins... so might do another :winkwink: Whats ur cervix like??
Might be start of bfp!... u tested gain hun? x :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Okay girls, heres my next round of tests.....i think i see something not sure if any colour or not......still thinkin evap!!!!!! booo! 

Again 1st pic is 3 mins this time, 2nd pic is 10 mins n 3rd pic is drying.....

Have fun!
 



Attached Files:







photo21.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 7









photo.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 6









photo1.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## laura_2010

claire there's deffo sumthing there!!! maybe ur 8dpo and it will get darker 2mroo.... I hate evaps... but I havent got htp eyes :haha: soooo confusing! whats ur cervix like? :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Its quite lowish and soft, almost squishy, think it went like this last time aswell.........ohhhh Laura get testing we could both be onto something here! Yes i have a feeling i might only be 8dpo to be honest. Keeping everything crossed for us both xxxxx:hugs:

Im off the piccys with my friends to see Bridesmaids and to go for tea so speak soon girlies xxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Okies hun il test and see what happends enjoy xx :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

babyhopes2011 said:


> Okay girls, heres my next round of tests.....i think i see something not sure if any colour or not......still thinkin evap!!!!!! booo!
> 
> Again 1st pic is 3 mins this time, 2nd pic is 10 mins n 3rd pic is drying.....
> 
> Have fun!

I think that there is some coloration... Try to test again in a day or so...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks MrsMM, i will restest tmor probs....xxx

Laura did u test yet??? I rlly think mine r evaps.....:cry:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Claire, i'd be really surprised if your not on your way to a :bfp: hun! I used those ic's and never got any line, even after time when it was a bfn! :happydance:

Keep us posted but i'm feeling really excited for you woo woo! :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so so sad right now. sorry I can not be here for any of you right now.


----------



## KendraNoell

9- don't even sweat it. You're greiving, and when you are ready we will be here for you.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww 9 we all here for you wen you ready hun xxx

Well its a BFN girls!! Temp has dropped and ive had af pains since last night so witchy poo's is on her way!! Had fun testin yesterday but was caught out by those dreaded evaps again!! Rotten things!! I think coz i saw a line i then had every pg symptom goin! Lol! Amazing wot tricks ya mind can play on ya body isnt it!! Just want af to arrive now ready to TTC again! :thumbup:

Laura, have you tested again......we waiting for your BFP hun! Good luck xxxxx


----------



## laura_2010

Awww sorri for bfn hun... :dohh: Well bfn for me but temps are high and cp has gone right up and still got ewcm :shrug: duuno jst wait it out now supose.... But I did Have lil cm with brownish pinkish blood yesterday sooo no clue now whats going on... :dohh: last round of clomid then off to see spelishist... ( crnt spell lol :haha: ) How long did it tk you to get ref claire?? 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs:Here for you 9 wen ur ready :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww sorry bfn for you too hun but still early days! :hugs:Keep testing!! My specialist was for recurrent miscarraiges not fertility...took bout 8 weeks to get in to see him....i wud say bt same for fertility specialist i think? Yeah hav another go wiv clomid nc wot happens, u aint out yet though! Wen do u think your af is due? I rckn mine will be here today now, at least i hope so! :thumbup:


----------



## laura_2010

hehe.... ermmm no idea wen shes do lol... as I was late 4days last month.. :dohh: 
I get see the spelishit early aug.... so fx! :happydance:
Off to take angel to school then gym, as im bk at slimming world now lol soo gotta get bk into shape :winkwink:
I was on a waiting list 11weeks.. Was gonna go pay but... Iv nealry waited it out now....
Enjoy your day xx :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

sorry to hear about bfn's girls, still got everything crossed for ya :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

sorry about that ladies. AFter having the procedure. I was allowed to take home, the fetus. so so tiny. and I cried. I wanted to bury the baby. it usually isnt allowed, but I made a fit, about I dont want the baby destroyed, and I wanted to give it a proper burial. It hurt even more to see it, but I had to do it. and now I am just devastated even more, but I feel just like a horrible person. this is just too much to handle sometimes.


sending you all happy and healthy :dust:

wishing you better luck than me.


----------



## MrsMM24

9babiesgone said:


> I am so so sad right now. sorry I can not be here for any of you right now.

9 - PLEASE do not worry, all the ladies need you to feel better, and get through this hard time. I know that everyone in here totally understands your situation. My heart goes out to you. Rest, recover, recooperate! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## 30mummyof1

so sorry 9, sending you massive :hugs: glad you got your wish but still terribly sad :cry:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 9 we are here for you... you ARE allowed to grieve for this baby... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: it's better to let it out than keep it in.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thank you so much ladies. This is really literally eating away at my insides, and my husband doesnt have any idea how hard it is for me. I dont think he understands. and I feel so alone bc I can not talk to him about it.


----------



## asibling4gi04

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( 9 ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))):hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

9, im so sorry for what you are going through....my thoughts are with you xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well girls its BFN all the way for me, no af as yet but huge temp drop n that crappy af feeling is with me right now so am just awaiting the witches arrival!! Im cool with it though and excited that we've now had 2 cycles since my m/c so its time to TTC again!!! Yaaayyy! :happydance:

Laura, any news??????????????? Got everything crossed for ya xxx

How is everyone else?? xxx

Im off to the Dominican tmor so wnt be back on here til monday....will miss you all xxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Enjoy claire hun :hugs::hugs: sorri for bfn...

I havent tested since... temp was 37.0 c this morn... but didnt test :dohh: still got ewcm.... but gonna wait till 2mro go with my tinker lol :haha:

very much doubt it tho :cry:
Woohooo on TTC again claire :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Iv jst tested and got this? other days was total blank... wot you think? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0194.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Flowerbaby

Looks like start of your BFP hun!!! However ive had evaps on them this month....but looking good for ya chick! How exciting!!!! Have u tested again??? Xxxxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Looking good Laura :happydance: was it within the time? :) If so i think thats a :bfp: woo hoo!

Won't be on here till tomorrow now, unless i can get on with my phone as we're off to London shortly for a medevil banquet night and hopefully some shopping etc! 

Got my fx for everyone - see you 2mos xxx


----------



## deafgal01

Wow everyone's going to places this weekend. I hope you have fun on your vacation or mini- out of town trip.

Fingers crossed for you Laura. I don't see the second line but then again it might be there if you see it.


----------



## laura_2010

Im bk frm work and Iv done boots own brand preg test and came up with + within 2mins... its still not dark pos but its still early supose...:thumbup:


----------



## laura_2010

Here it is... :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0196.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsMM24

Laura - Totally 2 lines!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks MM, :flower:

U okies??

Were are all you other Ladies???
Claire think ur away?? :shrug: Pam?? Kendra?? DG??? AS??? Rach??? 9????

Well not gonna test now untill monday wen AF shud be due.. then il be off doc's....:thumbup:


----------



## pambolina21

Omg honey!!! You are preggo!!! Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

:saywhat: Someone called? Oh I was out of the house and away from a computer... Not near my phone either... :haha: I was at a picnic and went swimming half of the day... :shrug: So now I'm home chilling a little before I go to this birthday bash for a 50 yr old lady who rocks my college life when I was back in college these old days...

Laura- that is a line... No, that is 2 lines! I think you got the start of a bfp! No, I KNOW you got a bfp! :yipee:

:wave: Hi everyone else!


----------



## 30mummyof1

That is defo a :bfp: Laura! :happydance: ahh i am over the moon for you. Great to come back to some great news :)


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks rach.... Gonna take easy...:thumbup: off to the doc's 2mro


----------



## KendraNoell

Congrats Laura! So excited for you!!

I'm doing ok, been super busy with work school and other life crap. AF is due on Friday won't take a test til then because I don't want to go out and buy more HPT's and I have one left. So far it feels like all my other cycles, I usually get super sore BB's from like 7 days before AF til the day before AF and then usually goes away. Either way I'm down 8 lbs so far so I am happy :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep defo take it easy hun, Have you worked out when you will be due? x


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks im deffo off doc's 2mro for blood wrk and to get progesrone tablets...:thumbup: FX Il be due 19th march... My cuz B-day lol... jst got cramping at tho mo did you? x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Laura......whahoooooooooo!!!!!!!! Congratulations my matey!!! Im over the bloody moon!!!!!!:cloud9::happydance: how exciting!! :headspin::headspin:

Just leavimg dominican now so will speak more tmor....awwww how fab babes! Hope to join ya next month xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs:Thanks my lovely claire... :hugs: enjoy ur self! and hear from you wen ur bk xxxx


----------



## KendraNoell

Laura why did you take your ticker off? 

I haven't really been cramping much and I never even got a lot of EWCM so I am not for sure I ovulated when I think I did. All I know is AF is due Friday and if she isn't here Friday I will take a test. I have been looking at my past cycles though and they are getting longer every month. I don't know if that is a good thing or not. I used to be like clockwork 28 days. But it went down to 26 and then it went 27 28 29 30. 30 is pretty long for me so I am hoping this is just random and not a trend. I don't want longer cycles.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh March baby - lovely My birthday month (7th) :)

Let us know how it goes at doctor hun. Congrats again! :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all??? ive missed ya's loads, cant believe i missed all the excitement of Laura getting BFP!! Congrats again babes! Have u bn to docs??? Yes get your ticker up and running....you preggers chick!!! Yaaayyyy! How are you feeling today?did u do anymore tests? Keep posting them as i love seeing nice darkening lines!!!!:hugs:

Rach how are you hun?? Not long now til scan.....bet you cant wait! Om sooooo excited to find out what you having..still think it cud be girl though. xxx

DG, Kendra, Pam, 9, AS, MrsMM how are we all, hope u ok xxx

Well ive just ordered my digi smileys n opk's ready for big O time! I think im due to O around sametime dh's son will be staying at his grandparents for night so gona get plenty bd'ing in that night....just hope i get some ewcm this month as nothing last which i think is why i didnt catch eggy...decided that this month is relaxed month as it may not happen anyway if we dnt get too bd so we'll just see. Not gona start opk'ing til cd10, think i started on cd5 last month n drove myself nuts!!! Lol! Crazy woman! Ha ha xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good to hear from you Claire! 

Hope you get to bd lots :sex: - will he not if ds is in the house then? 

Yes i'm excited but also nervous - hope baby is healthy, that is the main thing :) Have bought a doppler so hoping when it arrives tomorrow i can listen in to baby :)


----------



## deafgal01

Doin' fine over here... Tryin' to decide what to do with my day today. What's up with y'alls?


----------



## laura_2010

Hiiii.

Yup Doc's went okies.... gotta go bk in another week for check up's back 2mro for bloods...
Syptoms - Hot flushes and bad temper, Temp drop at aorund 6/7dpo and spotting and cramping... super pos opk! Really thought I was out aftet them bfn's then day after bfp!
Tested again this morn on cheapy gettin darker AF wud of been due today... :thumbup: 
Get loadsa BD claire :happydance::happydance: 
Will post piccys 2mro as off out wen OH comes home as his parents are dwn staying at a camp site near us and off to see them :happydance: Fun! not! lol :winkwink:

Crnt wait to see piccys rach of scan :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Aww Rach its a nitemare coz dh likes his son to stay up with us til we go to bed then DS is up again at 6am so we dnt get time to bd!! Its a pain in bum! Think i will hav to remind dh that we are TTC and see if that helps but i doubt it! Will just hav to see. Ohhh that will be lovely to hear heartbeat, how sweet, let us know how u get on...xxxx

Hey DG, im in London at min, back home tnite....cant wait to get home to see my dh n dog! Im shattered, didnt get to bed til 8am after flight! So what you gona do today?? Xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh love the new ticker Laura :) see we start a new week together on a monday :)

Thats a pain then Claire, think he'd pack him off to bed a little earlier! Might be worth dropping few hints i think :winkwink:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yeah am defo gona drop hints! Lol! Think im gona have a short cycle this month as had such a long one last month so gona get as much bd'ing as poss before ds arrives. :thumbup:

Laura, fab news bt docs, love the tickers, awwww am so pleased for you babe! Did u use preseed?? Im thinkin of trying it but dnt know how to use it! Lol! Had no ewcm last month so thinkin of trying sumthing to help but dnt wana ruin the moment by having to insert it mid-bd'ing! Do u use it before or after?? Where do i buy it? xx


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: for going home, babyhopes. I bet you miss home (dh and dog and everything). I was so glad to get back home after my 8 days vacation on the road.

No idea what I'll do today :shrug: I do know I'm cooking dinner tonight so obviously I have stepped up more with cooking meals once in a while for us. Should be easy to do- we have ready ravioli that I just have to boil and then I plan on using tomato sauce to go with that (obviously I gotta season the tomato sauce but that's a piece of cake now for me). So I just need to figure out what I'm doing from this afternoon 12 to 5:30... Might end up bringing out the sewing machine to play with today. I still need to make that heat pad for myself since I lost the other one I have.


----------



## MrsMM24

LAURA - Sooo glad the doc went well!! Suuuuper Excited you're having a March b-day on your b-day (or at least near) a lovely Pisces!!! I am the 17th!!

BABYHOPES - welcome back, you were missed as well!!!! :hugs: 

:dust: to all the ladies TTC and in the dreaded 2WW!

I am doing ok today, it seems ever since I reached the 8th week, I have had good days/mornings and bad ones. Since about Saturday, I have had some on and off headaches. I have taken tylenol, but am trying to maintain without taking stuff regularly you know. I am not alarmed as I had a good appt on Friday, but headaches are just not fun, especially at work. I cannot wait to hit the 2nd Trim as most things seem to just clear up, ease up, or disappear....


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well ive got home and told DH that I WANT TO BE PREGGERS!!! Am sick of flying and wana be a mammy now!! Hope he's got the hint! lol! :thumbup:

Having a very light af almost finished so think i will defo hav a short cycle....please let this be my month!!! :brat:


----------



## pambolina21

Trying to be stress free this month...keeping my mind occupied so that I don't think about ovulating and temping and CM and whatnot...LOL....just gotta wait out the next month or so and see what happens...they said to wait 45 days but I'm not gonna...if I don't start my period by the 28th day I'm gonna call in for the Provera and Clomid.

Glad to read that everyone is doing good...So happy for you Laura! Can't wait to see more test pictures!


----------



## laura_2010

hehe :haha: Claire yeh I used pre-seed I got it off amazon and I used it before we BD on him and and me.. :blush: lol and then BD and legs up for 20mins then went washed we used it every time lol... Cuz I didnt have much ewcm as well.. :dohh: Dnt really have alot of cm now... gonna do a digi later :winkwink:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: good 'hint'!! Claire

Can't wait to see digi pics Laura :)

Hey Pam, glad your staying relaxed - hope you can do it even with the meds :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Cant wait for you to do a digi Laura, how exciting! Dont think im gona use preseed, dnt think my DH wud be up for it so gona go back to taking my green tea extract each morning which seemed to do the trick for me last time i fell preggers.....and will defo put legs in air!! Lol!:thumbup:


----------



## laura_2010

Yes big must!! legs in the air.... done digi 1-2weeks will put piccys up wen OH home as not on laptop :dohh:
Loads of luck to you claire:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Aww congrats on digi am soooo pleased for you hun! Sooooo hope im only a month or two behind you xxxx:hugs:

Yep legs in air is way forward. We bd'd this morn n i laid wiv legs in air as a trial run....they turned to pins n needles after 2 mins so goodness knows how i will last 20! Lol!! :haha:


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks claire :hugs: your defffo behind me :thumbup: Im still shocked that finaly it happend... Iv stopped the gym for a while now and slimming world as wasnt eating alot soooo its for the best :thumbup: 
Jst thought other syptom was that I was wee-ing a lot mre as well! still am :shrug: 
Lol.... got OH fam coming round 2nite sooo im crubbing away to get clean house lol...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwwww i knew you wud get there hun. Yep heres hoping im right behind ya...you have given me the incentive to crack the whip wiv dh this month! Lol! R u gona tell oh's family? Have u told yours?? xx


----------



## laura_2010

Here it is..... :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0202.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Flowerbaby

Whahoooooooooooooooo! Whoop whoop! Yaaaayyyyyyyyyy! Huge huge huge congrats babes, your having a baby!!!!! :baby::baby::baby: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Thankyou :hugs::hugs: Jst praying it sticks and everyhting is fine :hugs: your next!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh am sure u will be fine babes.....send me some of your babydust!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww my dog is poorly so im takin him too vets, think hes got dog flu, he's got green snot cumin (sorry tmi) out his nose n keeps sneezing n snorting and hes miserable! He suffers wiv awful hayfever bless him n think its taken a turn for worst.....feel so sorry for him!!! He looks so sad! Awwww :nope:


----------



## laura_2010

Awww pooor danny... Get well sooon Danny :hugs::hugs: Give him loads of cuddles bless...:hugs:

Loads and Loads and Loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: sending to you... :happydance:
Well all cleaned up now... it werid im due bk collage Sept and last year I got my bfp in sept jst as I was starting collage and will be pregers again at collage lol.. :dohh:
Im happy with a march baby as angel is Nov and my cuz b-day is the 19th same as maybe my due date... Did have Angel 12days early :haha:
Really to be honest I thought I was total out this month with bfn frm 7dpo! 
But ur up for loadsa BD and FX and sooooooo much :dust::dust::dust: and you have doc's on your side to help wen you get bfp!!! Loadsa :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sending you lots and lots of :dust: Claire. I think this will be your month hun xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great pic Laura - can't beat seeing those words! x


----------



## laura_2010

thanks rach, deffo I was sat there.... then pop pregnant poped up my heart sank... then 1-2weeks came :thumbup: still carnt belive it lol x


----------



## pambolina21

I'm so excited for you! I can't wait for it to be ALL of us!!!!


----------



## laura_2010

Yes pam ur next as well Hun... :hugs::hugs: wen you get ur clomid back?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks for the babydust girlies, hope it brings me some luck!!!!:thumbup:

Well Danny dog has got the flu! LOL! Didnt think dogs could get it but the vet said yep he got it!!!! Pooor little doggy well big doggy!:haha: So hes on antibiotics for a week.:thumbup:

I cant believe my af is almost gone already...im chuffed, i hate the dreaded thing! Have ordered my digi and opk's so they should arrive tomorrow and i will start testing on sunday with opk's then digi from monday. :happydance:

Laura, stop doing housework and go chill yaself out!!! Eat lots now and take it easy babes....did you get your hcg results back from doc? Did they test your progesterone?? Im sure it will be fine though hun. Yes i hope im next and your right ive got the doctors support now so it makes me feel more at ease. I will start testing from 8dpo this month (if we get to bd at O time that is) as i need to catch that BFP early and get on my progesterone asap!! :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi Pam!!!! How are you feeling today hun?? Are you bothering to opk this month or just going with the flow??? xx

Rach, what day is your scan hun and what time?? xx


----------



## pambolina21

FX for that Laura...LOL!! I don't know when I'll get the Clomid back...hopefully I'll get it for next month!

I'm not OPKing or temping or doing anything like that...LOL...just going with the flow and trying to be as stress free about it this month as possible...I don't think I'll ovulate but I'm cool with it...it's been a nice break from it all!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww am glad you are having a stress free month chick....xxx Hope they get you the clomid ready for your next cycle then? Lets hope this cycle is a short one for you as i think its about time we all had our BFP's on this thread! xxx:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

congrats laura you really deserve it!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

My scan is on the 21st @ 3.30 hun :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Just checked my roster for next week and im off work on 21st, so i will be on here waiting in anticipation for the big announcement!!!! How exciting!!! :happydance: did you use your doppler yet?? xxx :hugs:

Hi 9, how are you hun??? xxx :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

eh really pissed off at my body. it still thinks I am pregnant despite everything. and it is making me super sad, to still feel pregnant but no longer to be. : (


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww hun im sorry....xx when i m'c'd my friend who has had numerous losses told me to drink stacks of water as it helps flush the hormones away...not sure if its an old wives tale or not but might help...i really feel for you right now, u r havin a really tough time chick arent you...xxx :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah I am, and my husband isnt very supportive right now bc he is going to work every day and then after work from 5 to 10pm he has school. so I am alone every single day. 
: (


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs::hugs: 9 to you hun...

Ooooh crnt wait to seee ur scan piccy :haha:.... I think il get scaned early :thumbup:
:happydance: FX pam for BFP!!! Thanks for putting me n the name of the thread :happydance:
It was kinda of a stress free month for me didnt belive that the pills wud work :dohh: But jst BD all ova lol :winkwink:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh 9 you poor thing, wish i was there to give u a hug and support. Why dosent your oh take a night off school then you can have some quality time together....is he there every night?? xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

he has to go. he just started, you can not miss even one night. it is for a steady job, due to its certification, and licenses, so he will have a job when he gets out of the usmc. I dont have any friends that will come over. : (


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Aw 9 you know you got us here supporting you and being your friends. I wish I could go over there and be there with ya and just hang out.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I wish you were here too!!!

: (


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh 9 big :hugs: we are all here for you x

yay to ean early scan Laura :) about 7/8wks?

Woo hoo Claire - I will update as soon as i am home! :happydance: Can't believe its actually next wk now i will find out :) 
Yes i have used the doppler, took at while to find it so glad i was relaxed when i did it as you could easily scare yourself! gonna let oh have a listen later :happydance:


----------



## laura_2010

Yeh I hope sooo.... FX crnt wait lol...
Well OH family cme round last night, so was fun took my mind of things :thumbup:
Soooo tired tho had a bath about 5ish and then fell asleep on the bed for about hour :haha: total zapped :haha:

I used one of them dopplers last time amazing!! awww how cute tho :hugs:
Have you names ready??
I dunno if I wanna know.. Even tho its early days... :haha:
Hows the rest of you ladies??? xx :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah amzing aren't they! Think i might become a bit addicted!

We are not allowed to discuss names, until we know what the sex is apparently! My oh doesn't like to rush anything, i want to get the nursery done soonish and he says whats the rush... arrr blokes just don't get it.


----------



## laura_2010

lol.... awww bless wen you have finished takes some piccys :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Will do, think i will have to work on him! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: Looks like everyone's doing good in here.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, hope you are all doing okay......xxx :hugs:

Ive had a shopping day with my mam today, didnt buy anything exciting just housey things. Ive got an appointment for some reflexology next tuesday, am soooo looking forward to it, apparently it will help me relax and helps with recurrent miscarraiges....i was suppose to be starting acupuncture but i cant get in with the lady i want to see for another 2 months! OMG! So ive opted for reflexology in the meantime with a lady who is a midwife and specialises in infertility and miscarraige so we'll just see. I defo need something to help chill me as i feel really nervous about getting preggers again and going through the same thing for the 4th time......:nope:

What is everyone upto today??? xxx

DG are you opk'ing this month or just going with the flow??? xxx


----------



## deafgal01

Going with the flow... I generally get my opk positive between 14 and 17 cd so not too worried about it since it appears my body ovulates fine on its own. Just a matter of catching that eggy. I think I'm out this month cuz I won't get to bd much on account of being out of town this weekend (away from DH) and then I have camp coming up when I get back in town next week so only home for like 3 days or so.


----------



## KendraNoell

((9)) I'm so sorry for what you're going through. You are constantly in my thoughts.

AF came today unfortunately, came early even... asked hubby if he plans on getting an SA so we can make sure its just our timing and not something on his end... I think he is going to go to the VA clinic today and see if they do something similar there... I am hoping its just timing and not him because it will be such a blow to his self-esteem if there are something wrong with his swimmers :( 13 months TTC and counting...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww Kendra am sorry about the rotten af arriving...glad your dh is going to get checked out though...so you've had a shorter cycle this month then hun? Hmmmm.....our bodies do like to play with our minds dont they!!:wacko:


DG, this is gona be my last month opk'ing then im just gona bd when i want as im getting a bit fed up of driving myself nuts testing each month. Im gona use the Digi opk again as it seems more reliable. I should think by now that i would know approx when i O each month so its time to stop wasting my money i think!:thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

babyhopes- I hear ya... I was driving myself nuts with all the peeing on sticks to figure out stuff. I already see a pattern so I don't think I need to drive myself nuts anymore doing that. It's up to you if you want to keep up with the digital opk or not. I just do what I feel like when I feel like it. :haha: Good luck :dust: I do feel less obsessed over the whole journey when I'm not peeing on sticks.

Kendra- :hugs: Sucks that the witch showed. Hope it goes away fast so you can try again!


----------



## pambolina21

I'm right there with ya'll...like I said before...I'm tired of being held HOSTAGE by this whole TTC thing...lol...it's been nice not temping and OPKing and such....it's been REALLY nice actually...hubby's been attacking me left and right, would be nice if I ovulated...but I don't know that I have....I ordered some IC's last night just in case....I haven't pee'd on a stick in awhile and I kind of miss that...lol...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Wow Pam you are on cd 28 already....where has time gone?? When you gona start testing?? You never know you may have just caught that eggy if u have O'd!! Any sign of your af or any pg symptoms?? Good luk hun, got everything crossed for ya! xxx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ooops Pam i just had another look n u on cd20 not 28! Lol!! Think im goin crackers today!! :haha:


----------



## pambolina21

LOL..your not...the way the 0 looks it looks like an 8...I ordered some IC's so I guess I'll test when they come in...I know there's no point but I'll do it anyway...I have no idea if I ovulated or not...but I am seriously doubting it...will call in for my Provera and Clomid when I offically become "late"....stupid nurse said to wait 45 days but she's out of her mind...if I don't start my period next weekend I'm calling in for my meds...


----------



## laura_2010

Hiiiiiii 
How are we all???? Been Doc's again sooo far dnt need anything soo I pleased :thumbup: Gonna get a MW at 6 weeks so jst waiting and FX till then:flower: Havent had anymre cramping since jst ewcm and sticky cm.... I toook a opk lol yesterday wow sooon as it hit my wee BOOOOM line lol How crazy!! :haha: And did an Ic as well darker as well... No mre poas lol, :haha:
My bloooming digi test battery has gone now :dohh: Goood job I toook piccy's
!! 
Hows everyone else?? Are you all BD?? :hugs::hugs: Miss you claire xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey laura!

Glad your doing well hun, yeah batteries don't last long :( pics are the best to look back on- still can't believe it when i look at mine! :haha:

Where is everyone??

I'm off to spend day with friend today and Thomas and her lo, should be nice day. :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, hope u all ok....xx

Glad things are goin well for you laura and cramping has stopped....thats wonderful news! Yaaayyy!!! :happydance:

Soumds like u got a nice day planned Rach....hope the weather stays good. Ive just bn out walking Danny n its lovely up here....xx

Well as for me just a few days to go til O, i had a bit of ewcm this mornso did an opk and was surprised at how dark it was so early in my cycle?!?! Defo not pos of course but it wasnt as faint as normal....ive started taking green tea extract and acai berry which is suppose to boost ya ewcm so looking good upto now, however i dnt think this will be my month.....DH has told me he is off sex at min (wot a surprise wen his ds is coming) so dusnt look like im gona be getting any over next two weeks for sure. We goin out sunday for an afternoon drinkin sesh so may get to bd then but i doubt it then ds arrives monday! Not holding much hope for this month now girls but TBH i expected it so im fine...looking like an August BFP me thinks!!:shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

Wish I was getting in more bd. :shrug: Gone away for a weekend so not anywhere near my DH right now. It's probably my most fertile time this weekend anyhow too. :dohh: Oh well... If this cycle doesn't bring me a bfp, bring on August.


----------



## pambolina21

Glad to read things are going so well!!! :hugs: to everyone!!!

Nothing new on my end...we've done ALOT of bding during what would of been my fertile time had I taken the Clomid...wish with all I have that I OV on my own but I know I didn't...but oh well...I start my new business next month so that will help to occupy my mind...I think this business is the answer to alot of my problems...I can't WAIT till August!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have finally stopped bleeding!!! I started bleeding right after my procedure. and since last tuesday!! so this has been an week and 4 days of bleeding finally over!! and my midwife, who I still see, bc she was there for this whole thing. she says in a few months I can try again with a ton of support, bc I will be high risk.

I am not sure if we will or not though.


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: Pam roll on August so we can get back to being busy ladies and still be ttc.

9- that's great that you're finally stopping with the bleeding. It's also good that the midwife recognizes you need the support when and if you're ready to try again for another one in a couple months. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks so much deafgal!! you are awesome!!! 

:dust: to everyone in the thread!


----------



## KendraNoell

9 I am so glad you stopped bleeding, I hope that you can move on from all this and have a happier next couple months!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Glad you've stopped bleeding 9, really feel for what you've been through. Hope you have a some happy times from now x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, hope you are all well.....im soooo tired, im on nights this weekend and i hate them! Just got up after getting in at 4am, having something to eat then ready for work again....been called out to go to manchester tomorrow to fly out of there for a couple of days, right wen im due to O! Great! :wacko: So defo looks like im gona be joining DG and Pam in August!!! Roll on this cycle girls! Cant wait for it to be over! TBH Dh is being a pain in the ass about bd'ing at the min...he completely lost interest so im glad i'll be out of the way for a couple of days otherwise id probs end up arguing with him about it, so its for the best.:thumbup: 

9, im soooo pleased the bleeding has stopped and that you are going to try again in a couple of months, and that you now have the support network that you need, you know that we are all here for you too babes.....:hugs:

How is everyone else?? Hope all is well! xx:hugs:

Laura any MS yet??? Hope you ok hun, thinking bout ya xxx:hugs:

Just looked at my ticker and i will be back in time for O, im back tuesday, think i will O on wednesday....surely DH will be wanting some :sex::sex::sex: by then, it will have been a week since we last bd'd!! Men, who'd have them!!! LOL! xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Feel pooped just reading that Claire! Hope you get back to more normal hours soon. :hugs:
I'm sure dh will want some by then as well :winkwink: Hope you get at least one sess in before o' :)

well oh is out tonight, so will be on here if anyone wants to chat?! Apparently his mate is coming round for 5.30 so god knows what state he'll be in starting that early. Roll on his hangover tomorrow when i can be smug he he he!! :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks all for the support!!! I am excited to try again in a few months.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well im home from work and having a well earned glass of vino....my dh is out with the boys tonight so got house to me and my doggy!!! :thumbup:

9, im sooooo glad you are gonna try again.....im so nervous about getting pg again after having 3 m/c's but your strength is my inspiration, i hope you dont mind me saying that but you are such a strong woman after what you have been through hun and i know you will get your little baby very soon.....im just soo scared right now as i think my DH is ready to give up, he keeps saying 'what are we gona do if we cant have children' and tbh i just dont know how to respond to that! I just wana keep trying but not sure if he will.......why is life soooo unfair?? :cry: 

Ohhhh sorry to rant girls but my DH is being so strange at the min...almost like he is wanting to be 21 again! LOL! He's just booked to go to Puerto Banus with the boys for a week in August and i feel lost with it all.....im working a lot at the mo so havnt got time to talk to him. He was so positive about us having a baby last month and now he's just not interested again.....advice girls please!!!!!! What should i do????:shrug:


----------



## pambolina21

I wish I had good advice sweetie...I just think he's going through his "guy way" of going through things....I'm sure he still wants a baby but right now he's probably going through stages...kind of like us when one month we're all about the BFP and then the next month it's like "grrrr....aarrrgg....UUUGHH....I can't take it anymore"....know what I mean? LOL!! Perhaps he's just trying to get some last minute prematureness before a baby comes along....I dunno hun...this is just me guessing and speculating...

:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

I took a test yesterday and thought I saw something vvvvvvvvvv faint...but it's probably nothing....I'll test again in the morning....Would be nice though! LOL!!!


----------



## pambolina21

been a bit crampy today...and my boobs hurt...bllehhhh!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh Claire, i can imagine how frustrated you feel. I felt that way with my oh when we were ttc, like its not that much effort just to bd at right time is it! but maybe he's scared about you having another mc? I'm sure he still wants to have a baby its just he doesn't know how to deal with the upset and stress associated with ttc? :shrug: hence booking the holiday - his way of dealing with it?

Big :hugs: hun, we're all here for you xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ooo exciting Pam, keep us posted :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

pambolina21 said:


> I took a test yesterday and thought I saw something vvvvvvvvvv faint...but it's probably nothing....I'll test again in the morning....Would be nice though! LOL!!!

Whahoooo! How exciting hun! Keeping everything crossed for you!! Post pics so we can have a nosey! We may be able to see someting with our expert eyes!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww thanks for advice n support girls, DH got in at 5am this morn so no doubt he will be hungover all day and im off to manchester anyway, so no chance to talk and defo no bd again! Ugh!! Think im just gona leave him alone n give him some space and let him deal wiv his mid-life crisis (at 31, lol) on his own, he'll be back wiv me soon i know it....:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

My oh is hungover as well, although got in at 12.15! he can't handle his booze any more :haha:
Yeah that's all you can do i guess hun, of course he will be back and horney too :winkwink: 
xxx


----------



## pambolina21

nothing on the test this morning...just my eyes playing tricks on me I guess...LOL...I know I didn't ovulate this month....would of been nice though...This week I'll be calling in for my Provera and Clomid...I'm not waiting 45 days...if they MAKE me wait 45 days I'm gonna throw myself a hissy fit!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Pam sorry hun! Yes you MUST get yourself to the bloody docs and DEMAND your prov and clomid!!!!!! Dont leave until you have them safely in your hands! Scream, shout, throw yourself on the floor, stamp your feet.....whatever it takes just do it!!!!!!:brat::ninja::gun:

Well ive got almost pos opk today but no bd of course....oh well the longer we wait the better i spse, believe me i will be jumping on DH when i get backfrom manchester tmor....if he says NO then he will be tied to the bed and i will get what i want that way!!! He probs enjoy that actually!! Lol!! :haha:

Rach my DH cant handle his drink, he dying today.....ha ha ha! I love it tbh! Ohhh im evil!!!!:wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep me too! we're both evil! :haha: 

Yep tie him down, get what you need then job done! :haha: Remember even just 1 sess' is enough at right time :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, well im home from work and having a well earned glass of vino....my dh is out with the boys tonight so got house to me and my doggy!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 9, im sooooo glad you are gonna try again.....im so nervous about getting pg again after having 3 m/c's but your strength is my inspiration, i hope you dont mind me saying that but you are such a strong woman after what you have been through hun and i know you will get your little baby very soon.....im just soo scared right now as i think my DH is ready to give up, he keeps saying 'what are we gona do if we cant have children' and tbh i just dont know how to respond to that! I just wana keep trying but not sure if he will.......why is life soooo unfair?? :cry:
> 
> Ohhhh sorry to rant girls but my DH is being so strange at the min...almost like he is wanting to be 21 again! LOL! He's just booked to go to Puerto Banus with the boys for a week in August and i feel lost with it all.....im working a lot at the mo so havnt got time to talk to him. He was so positive about us having a baby last month and now he's just not interested again.....advice girls please!!!!!! What should i do????:shrug:

thanks my husband went thru that exact phase, where he didnt want to try again at all. and then a few weeks later, he got over it. it just a greiving process for those of us, who have had losses, it is hard on them too, and that is how they are trying to protect themselves and us from loss.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww thanks 9, you are completely right and i know he will be back on my wavelength soon....xx

Well just opk'd before bed and got a nice positive! Yaaayyy! And......we bd'd about 3 hours ago! Whahoooo! Doggystlye wiv legs in air afta for 10 mins!! :winkwink:Hope to get my smiley tmor and hoping to bd again tmor or tues! Ohhhhh c'mon July BFP!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

that's awesome hun! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## KendraNoell

Just checking in... hoping everyone is well. 9, I am so happy you're getting back in the game again soon. You are braver than I ever would be. It takes a certain kind of strong woman to jump back on the horse when you've been kicked off, thrown off, etc. Pam, that sounds promising, I hope that you are on the right track this month!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Woo hoo Claire! Knew he'd give into your charms! :happydance: :haha:

GL hun have everything crossed this is your month xx


----------



## pambolina21

still a BFN for me this morning...oh well...it's not like I was expecting a positive result...lol....but since I don't know when I ovulated...WHEN should I stop testing?


----------



## 9babiesgone

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, well im home from work and having a well earned glass of vino....my dh is out with the boys tonight so got house to me and my doggy!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 9, im sooooo glad you are gonna try again.....im so nervous about getting pg again after having 3 m/c's but your strength is my inspiration, i hope you dont mind me saying that but you are such a strong woman after what you have been through hun and i know you will get your little baby very soon.....im just soo scared right now as i think my DH is ready to give up, he keeps saying 'what are we gona do if we cant have children' and tbh i just dont know how to respond to that! I just wana keep trying but not sure if he will.......why is life soooo unfair?? :cry:
> 
> Ohhhh sorry to rant girls but my DH is being so strange at the min...almost like he is wanting to be 21 again! LOL! He's just booked to go to Puerto Banus with the boys for a week in August and i feel lost with it all.....im working a lot at the mo so havnt got time to talk to him. He was so positive about us having a baby last month and now he's just not interested again.....advice girls please!!!!!! What should i do????:shrug:




babyhopes2011 said:


> Awww thanks 9, you are completely right and i know he will be back on my wavelength soon....xx
> 
> Well just opk'd before bed and got a nice positive! Yaaayyy! And......we bd'd about 3 hours ago! Whahoooo! Doggystlye wiv legs in air afta for 10 mins!! :winkwink:Hope to get my smiley tmor and hoping to bd again tmor or tues! Ohhhhh c'mon July BFP!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

yeah that is awesome!!!! I am so glad you got to do that already.

I started bleeding again so now almost 2 weeks of bleeding. bc it started again. this is becoming more emotional by the minute. :cry:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Aaaargh girls im so confused! Got what i thought was my pos opk late last night, just got home from work and was dying to poas too c my BFP opk and there isnt even a hint of a line!!!! Completely BFN! I defo havnt O'd that quick as i normally get positives for 2 days and now nothing!!! Ive drank heaps of water today at work and not sure if my urine is just water right now, its v light! Surely the opk wud still pick up the lh surge though if O was imminent?? Ugh....!!!! Will test again tmor n c wot occurs...if bfn still will post pic of last nights opk too c if u think it was pos. Why is TTC such a rollercoaster! Lol!!!! :wacko:

Hope u all ok....sorry bt bfn Pam, kp testing though, its about time u posted a test for our perusal!!! Good luck hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

LOL...I'd post a test but my camera sucks...lol...but I just took one and an OPK...I'll post that one...


----------



## pambolina21

here they are...again, my camera phone SUCKS!!! Sorry.
 



Attached Files:







hptopk.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Flowerbaby

Pam your opk is almost bfp, maybe you about to O??? Get bd'ing hun!!! Cant see anything on pg test, can you irl? xx


----------



## pambolina21

my opk's having been looking darkish for a few days...I just think it's my stupid PCOS and hormones! GRRR!

I again think I see something faint on the hpt but I doubt it means anything cause I always see something...lol...


----------



## pambolina21

the pic really sucks....lol....the OPK is much darker IRL...I guess I'll keep OPKing and see what happens...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all......so quiet in this thread at mo.....where is everyone???:shrug:

Well no O for me as yet, still neg opk and no smiley today so think its gona be at the weekend.....we bd'd again this morning and dh actually said 'when are you ovulating' so i asked 'why you ask, thats strange thing for you to say' and he replied 'just wondered if we have bd'd enough for ovulation time?' I nearly passed out in amazement!!!! OMG!!! :haha: So told him i dont O til later in week and we need to bd thurs and sat if poss.....so that will be every other day this week which i think is enough, dont wana push him too much and scare him off ! LMAO!!!:winkwink: Sooo looking good bd wise girls.....and his ds is here so am totallllly shocked we bd'ing! yaaayyy!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Pam, have you tested again hun????? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sounding good Claire! Can't wait for you to start your 2ww hun :)

Where is Laura??

I'm counting the days to my scan,can't wait to see lo again :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yeah i cant wait either.....if we do bd again then i think i will have a good feeling for this month....only prob is i dnt seem to have hardly any ewcm again, i used to get stacks now hardly nothing...saw a little yesterday but quite dryish again today. Got O pains today so thats good i spse?!? xx do u think i cud still get pg wiv no ewcm??? xx

Ohhhh not long to go Rach, 2 days and counting then you will know what your little cherub is going to be.....im so excited for you!! Hows ya bump? U getting bigger??? Xxxx


----------



## pambolina21

I tested...BFN for me...it's to be expected...lol...

Glad to see your DH is coming around!!! YEA!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

well today is a complete bummer. I called my doctor bc I am still bleeding. and I feel really weak. please pray for me ladies, that this stops soon. the doctor says it isnt normal to bleed for almost 2 weeks after the procedure. : (


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm sure you can stil get pregnant with ewcm, i think it just helps the :spermy:'s last longer so long as your having lots of bd then it should be fine :hugs:

Thanks hun, yep i am indeed! Feel huge for only half way! :haha:

Sorry about your bfn Pam and bleeding 9, hope it stops soon :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi ladies, sorry havent been around... both laptop n pc are being repaired... so on my phone, and its not the best lol.... I feel bfp for u ladies... get bd claire :) Crnt wair fot ur testing! I'm bk at docs at 6weeks to arrange mw.... looking foward to it! Hugs to u 9! Weres as? Shud av pc bk next week crnt wait, missing u all xxx Crnt wair to see what ur lil bump will be rach xxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Laura,

Glad to hear from you! Not long then till you get your mw, that's great news. :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls!!! Well me n dh have just :sex::sex::sex: (yeehaw) and ive just tested wiv digi n got a nice smiley face!!! Whahoooo!!! Waiting for my opk's to come in post and shud c a nice pos line now!! Xx:hugs:

Awwww Laura, lovely to hear from you, so glad all is well xx

How is everyone else today?? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Claire - you are so on top of bd'ing this month- so to speak! :haha: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:!!

I'm good thanks, just getting bit nervous now!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww Rach, im sure all will be well....will u be getting summore scan pics for us?? Im so excited for you xxxx:hugs:

I know im doing well with the bd'ing considering i thought id get nothing!:winkwink: Showed my dh the smiley and he said 'oh so does this mean i dont have to bang you again' (lol charming)! I said nope we have to do it again tmor! Ha ha!!:happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep i will have some more pics :) Will update as soon as i can 2mos 

:haha: sounds like something my oh would come out with!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, hope you all well!!! :hugs:

Ohhh not long to go Rach, will be waiting on here in anticipation! I still have a feeling its a girl....hmmmmm.....cant wait to find out! How exciting!!!:happydance:

Well pos opk again for me this morn, so think i will O tomorrow, so 1dpo saturday i think. I will start testing from next sunday i think at 9dpo...keeping fingers x'd we've dun enuf as dnt think we will bd today....DH is stressed to bits. We bd'd day before n day of first pos opk, do ya think im covered??? :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning Girls!

Your defo in with a chance hun, i reckon my only bd was 2 days before ov'. Plus you never know dh might get frisky later :winkwink:

Thanks for thinking of me hun, i'm still thinking boy but would love to be wrong! However won't be disapointed either way just long as everything ok :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well we are having a bouncing baby..................
................
................
................
................
................
boy!! 
The nub theory was correct! Thought oh might let us talk about names but still refusing...grrr men!


----------



## 9babiesgone

so now I am bleeding thru pads and tampons within only 3o minutes. so I am going in again. please pray for me. I am starting to really feel very very sick.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Rach, congrats! A little brother for Thomas, how sweet!!! Glad all is well honey, yaaayyyy!!! Get sum pics posted xxxx:hugs:

9, im so sorry you are still bleeding, i really feel for you. Im glad you are going back in too get sorted. Let us know how u get on...big hugs to you babes xxx:hugs:

Well ive bn cramping all day so think little eggy is on way out! Yaaay! Got loadsa ewcm too so good sign! Trying too entice dh into bd'ing but its not working! Lol! Oh well fingers crossed spermys still there waiting! :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, just hope Thomas is pleased! He does love little girls particurly but i'm sure he'll be fine with a bro :)

Sorry to hear your still bleeding 9 -sending big :hugs: Thinking of you xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope he gives in later Claire :winkwink: xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Rach he gave in but it all went wrong! Lol! His ds decided to come upstairs so we had to stop! Ugh!:growlmad: And now im off to bed as up early for work n he's on xbox wiv his ds so thats it for me! Reckon today wud have bn best day aswell as ive got stacks of ewcm and ov pain! Oh well let the TWW begin i say!!:thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Omg i take it back, he has just popped upstairs and finished off what we started!! :sex::sex::sex:Yeahhhh!!! Im defo in this month now me thinks!! :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks for the prayers
and thoughts. 
hey everyone. I just got out and home and I feel so depressed. so so depressed. the said I was hemoragging bc of some tissue stuck in there. so they had to do an dnc to get it out. I hurt really really bad, and they wouldnt give me anything but ibuprofen. so I Hope it works, bc generally regular painkillers dont work for me. 

I am not supposed to pick up my kids for awhile. bc it was causing more stress on my body. and I need to rest. I also need to take 4 iron pills a day. has anyone heard of that???

They gave me meds to help stop the bleeding. so I hope it helps. t hey gave me a few of them at the hospital and a prescription for home.

I feel emotionally drained, and p hysically dead.


----------



## pambolina21

9...I am so sorry your going through this honey! Please know that I LOVE YOU and here for you if you need me!

Didn't get a chance to call my doc office today about my prescriptions...will call tomorrow.

UPDATE: EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! I'm so excited...I just called the pharmacy and my Provera and Clomid is ready!!!!!!!! I am SO IN NEXT MONTH!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks pam that means a lot to me!!! a really a lot!! YOu and I have been thru some hills since the start of this thread. and I am so glad to have you as a friend. I am so glad you finally got the provera and clomid!!! wooohooo I hope this is the ticket to your baby!!! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks sweetheart!!! We sure have...we all have...I'm so happy for our expectant mother's!!! And I'm SOOOOOO ready for the rest of us to join in on the wonderful world pregnancy!!!!!!!!!!

:dust:
And MUCH MUCH LOVE TO EVERYONE!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I am so ready to join, but it will be awhile. how are you today pam?


----------



## pambolina21

I'm okay sweetie...my 1st day on Provera to draaaaaaaaaag the witch outta the closet! LOL!!! I'm back in the game but it's going to be awhile...gotta take the Provera for 10 days...wait for the witch...start my Clomid on CD3-7...then wait to OV....so it's gonna take awhile...at least for me it is...LMAO...

How are you doing? How's the pain and bleeding?


----------



## 9babiesgone

the bleeding is not that bad anymore. tahnks to the meds they gave me last night. I am doing a little better. I have to wait to ovulate and I Hope it will be in the next week or so.


eh : /


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yaaayyy Pam for getting you meds....hope af is with you really quickly so u can start clomid again!! Am sooo pleased for you xxx

9, im glad bleeding has subsided....and glad you are doing a little better. Have they docs advised you to wait for a cple cycles before you try again?? Hope you dh is being supportive with you...big hugs hun xxx

DH n Laura, where r u girls???? We miss you!!!! xxxxxx

Well as for me im defo O'ing today....still had pos opk last night then this morning is much darker than control line, so today is the day! My ewcm has cleared up too. Didnt bd yesterday so just hoping tues, wed, thurs is enough!:thumbup:

Rach, did u discuss names with oh yet? Can u post pic of scan?? How u doing hun?? xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Claire!

He won't talk about names till nearer the time! says i'll change my mind..as if! I've told him the ones i like but he doesn't seem to keen on any of them so...its just baby for now!

I'm good thanks hun, went to a wedding reception last night and now just a quiet relaxing weekend ahead, lovely :)

Woo hoo, for ov' today. Yes you've defo done enough hun, can't wait for you to start testing :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Pics from my scan the other day :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww Rach he is soooooo cute, your little baby boy!!! Awwww, brought little tears of joy in my eyes!!! How sweet!! You can make out his face n his cute button nose, awwwww he's beautiful babes, well done you xxxx:hugs:

Yep think im defo covered, dh just said that wen i get in from work tnite he might be sat waiting half drunk wiv a stiffy on! Lol! That wud be nice but not counting my chickens....might seduce him in my trolley dolly uniform though! Lol!!! :haha:

Gona start testing monday 1st august, Gail predicted me an August BFP - girl, so will c if she right! Xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thanks hun, can't wait to see how similar my 2nd little boy looks to Thomas when he's born :)

:haha: that's so funny! he sounds so similar to my oh! Yes sounds like a plan :happydance: :winkwink:

Yes go aug :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah babyhopes, I dont think I am going to wait! I just cant. I think I will start trying as soon as I see a positive ovulation test.


----------



## MrsMM24

Thank you Ladies, for all your well wishes. It is with great saddness however, that we have to say, Baby Dylan/Dylynn, did not survive the first trimester. I have been gone for a while, just recovering, thinking, praying, and now hoping. We have decided to get back on this journey in search of our 2012 Baby! 

We were told that this often happens and it is from nothing that we had done or not done, just chromosome issues, and timing. I had my follow up after the procedure and the docs don't see a reason that we cannot begin to try again. So, in 2 weeks, they will check my HCG blood work and we will have the ok. If this continues to go well, we will begin in mid-August, prior to my wife's birthday. This was one of the hardest things thata we have had to do, but we are in agreeance and although we are still saddened, we are ready! I am delighted to be back and read about all the ladies that have been rather helpful and most supportive. Thank you!

Can I join this group, again??

:dust: to us all! :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Of course you can, MM! You shouldn't even need to ask *hugs*

Laura glad you are doing ok fingers crossed for a very sticky one!

Pam glad you're getting meds you need for your cycles to flow properly! I hope you get that BFP soon!

9 your posts were scaring me as I tried to catch up since I don't come in here often anymore but I am glad it is subsiding and I am in awe of your ability to keep trying and not giving up... you are amazing...

hopes I hope this is your month!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks kendra!!! been a very tough day today. I would go into more but I just am drained.

how is everyone?


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks kendra!!! been a very tough day today. I would go into more but I just am drained.

how is everyone?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey 9, glad u gona try again babes....awww am sorry you had a tough day though, hope tmor is a better day for you. R u gona opk hun?? xx

Kendra, hey babes how are you?? Awww thanks hun, hope this is my month but not sure i didnt O til today so just hope the spermys hangin around still! Am completely dry now, no more ewcm so pointless bd'ing now! Lol! So will just have to wait n see, fingers x'd xxx

MrsMM, im so sorry for your loss, we are all here for and you more than welcome to be with us on this thread...my thoughts are with you at this sad time and am sendin ya huge hugs xxxxxxxx:hugs:

DG, Laura, Rach, AS, Pam, how are we all?? xxxx


----------



## pambolina21

I'm doing good! Question...can progesterone make your hpt's look postive? I just took one for the hell of it and I swear I can see something VVVVVV faint....


----------



## 9babiesgone

oh my pam, I dont know. I dont think it can.

it has to be hcg to make it , not progesterone. maybe you are knocked up!!!

thanks babyhopes.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am going to do opks, as soon as I get them on friday.

i hope I dont ovulate before then.


----------



## Flowerbaby

I dont think the progesterone would make a difference hun...its hcg the test pics up! Ooohhhh good luck and post us some pics!!! Am dying to see another BFP on here! How exciting!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

eeeehh....it was a dud...and my eyes playing tricks on me...lol...Today is Day 3 on progesterone...I'm hoping it doesn't take a full 10 days but we'll see!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am not bleeding at all anymore


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Pam, i hope the progesterone kicks in for you then. :hugs:

Ugh ive woke up this morning with a throat full of razorblades, well it feels like that anyway....looks like im heading for a round of tonsilites! Ugh not nice!!! :nope:

Hope everyone ok today!!! Lotsa hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks so much for all welcoming me back and all your prayers and well wishes during this time KENDRA and BABYHOPES! I am happy to be back, the support and kindness of the ladies on here, makes things alot easier. The stories that I have read about getting right back into the TTC mode have been inspiring to say the least. 

:dust: :dust: Here's to a 2012 Baby!!!!


----------



## pambolina21

I got a positive OPK this morning...so weird!! I have read some about progesterone causing a positive OPK but nothing seems to confirm that that could be the cause...so maybe I'm ovulating on my own? I DUNNO! I'm confused! LOL!!

Here's the test...
 



Attached Files:







07-25 posopk.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG pam that is sooooooo ++++++!!! i must say that i do get a dark opk the day before my af arrives but not a true + like that! Id say you are ovulating!!! Get that man to bed baby and dtd!!!!!!! Wooohooo! Have fun!!!! xx

9, glad the bleeding stopped hun, yaaayyy! Now for O time!!! :happydance:

Well i had a sore throat all day but has gone now :shrug: and ive been cramping majorly....but the months i have symptoms its always a BFN so aint thinking bout it...:thumbup:

How and where is everyone?? xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi everyone!

Just checking in to see how all are!

Looks v positive to me Pam! Not sure about progesterone causing + opk's though if its not ov'?

3dpo Claire, not long now till testing! :happydance: glad your feeling better hun. 

Haven't heard from Laura in a while...??


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi Rach, nope not heard a lot from Laura, we pm'd last week and she is ok just waiting for a mw appt......c'mon Laura get on here n let us know how u doing!!!!! Well im left with a cough and runny nose....feel better though and cramping has gone so think its post-ov cramps. Other that nothing as yet....yep only 6 days to go! I might do a little tester on sunday at 8dpo just for fun! Hee hee! Such a poas addict!! :thumbup:

Ugh had a huge row with DH last night about his DS, we always end up arguing when he comes to stay coz DH gets himself all stressed out so we not speaking at min, even slept in seperate beds last night!! Was quite nice actually :sleep: so im not sure wen we will make up. He's taken him fishing today so im off to get my nails dun n go for a swim!:thumbup:


----------



## laura_2010

Hiii ladies..... I'm here :) I'm good no ms yet jst tured on sore boobies lol.... im not gonna av a early scan now as I dnt trust them insude me.... so will wait untilll 10 - 12weeks .... fx for u claire and pam! Not be long now...... wen did u get ms each? weres dg and as? Shud get pc bk next week i hope soo missing u all...... xxxx got mw phoning to cone round next week :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

how is everyone this fine morning?


----------



## pambolina21

Took another OPK and it's still dark but not positive....HPT is negative...
 



Attached Files:







07-26opk.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 9babiesgone

You probably just ovulated yesterday. and now it is going down. did you bd yesterday?


----------



## pambolina21

yes we did...lol...We BD yesterday and on Sunday and probably every day this week...LMAO...just in case....

Sex is getting kind of boring though...uuugh....


----------



## 9babiesgone

lol me and cody had sex the night before last. I got a very weird call from my doctor though, my hcg levels are still up. I dont understand why they would be bc I had the termination almost 3 weeks ago. I have to go in tomorrow to find out what is going on.


----------



## pambolina21

wow...that is weird! Maybe your body is taking it's time to flush it all out...hope they can figure something out!


----------



## MrsMM24

9 - That is weird. Has me thinking about mine now. It was about a week after you. My test results, I have heard that it can take a number of weeks to get to zero. Such a long way down when I look sometimes...


----------



## Flowerbaby

9 that is strange, wonder why??

Well ive had heaps of thick gunky cm today like cream cheese, sorry tmi girls, whats that all about?? Huh every month i get symptoms its bfn though so am preparing myself! Lol! xx

Yeah for bd'ing pam! Let the tww begin!! xxx

MrsMM how are you hun?? xx

Good to hear from you Laura, what was your cm like after O?? xx


----------



## pambolina21

OMGosh...I totally forgot about being in the 2WW...LOL!!! But what am I suppose to do about my Clomid? Well I guess I won't need to take it if I don't start my period....lol....DUH PAM!!!

I am sooooooooooo bored today. And I'm getting worried about Meghan...she never wants to eat anymore! I'm constantly fixing her things and she'll just pick at it but never finish a meal....I feel like she's not getting enough...she drinks all the time...but eating is another story.


----------



## Flowerbaby

My stepson went through a simliar thing a few years ago, all he wanted was juice and whatever we made him he wouldnt eat....he grew out of it when he started school and saw the other kids eating as normal and now at 8 years old he is constantly hungry!!!!! It is a bit worrying though Pam but am sure she will be fine....:thumbup:

Yes Pam i think you need a TWW countdown ticker, that will give you something to do if you bored!!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Wow im getting some wierd twinges in my right ovary area.....hmmmmm i probs just need a poop!!! lol!!! Laura i need your symptoms at 3dpo!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

hi girls well just checked my cervix and its really high with a slimey covering on it!!!! sorry tmi......ugh Claire stop symptom spotting!!!!!! Ha Ha!!! Night night girls, off to peeps xxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I sooo hope you've done it this month girls :) that would be fab news :happydance: Have everything crossed for you x

I don't think i had any symptoms till 6/7dpo when i had the tiny spot of blood, little cramping and food tasting strange. (My grass tasting pizza) :haha:

Whats everyone up to today then? 
Don't think we're gonna do much apart from listening to oh's dad doing up the nursery!. He's just doing the boring bits, re-doing floor and a wall plus moving the radiator. Not decorating till end of sept/early oct.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have such a bad experience with doctors. 
How can you miss something like this??


----------



## pambolina21

I took another OPK this morning and it's definately negative...so the 2WW starts for me...unfortunately we didn't get to BD last night cause my hubby was to tired...we have only BD on Sunday and Monday and Monday is when I got my positive OPK...gonna make sure we BD tonight...

I just hope I stand a chance since we didn't BD alot...


----------



## pambolina21

Miss what 9babies? What's going on?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Well they messed up big time. The dosage they gave me of the medication abortion pill was all fucked up, I didnt have a surgical dnc, till after the bleeding, had already started, and they had to stop during it, bc they said, it was causing me more bleeding. I might have had a failed termination. : ( Which means, I remember burying the remains, I got that came out, of one little fetus. but they are saying now they might have missed the second baby in there, I didnt know I was carrying twins, and they said they have never seen this happen before. but I might still be pregnant. They said the only reason it could be is bc I have a tilted uterus. and when they did the ultrasound they might have missed the 2nd baby. I am supposed to go in for a second termination, a surgical one now if they still see the 2nd baby. My question is I already have the kidney surgery, and if this baby did survive the kidney surgery, and is still in there, the levels of hcg are super high, higher than last time I went in. so my question is, should I do the 2nd termination if 2nd baby is still in there, or should I carry to term?? I know there are serious risks to the baby having problems, bc of the abortion pill I took, but I was looking online and the p ill i took, is only a tad bit more likely than those without taking it and carrying to term, to have problems. 
I dont know what to do. I feel hella guilty for even getting the termination, bc if they could have survived the whole thing they should have told me that. NOw I MIght feel guilty for the rest of my life, bc it could have been fine. and this was the advice of 2 or 3 doctors I saw, to terminate, bc of the kidney failure. and now this. I have the ultrasound tomorrow. I dont know what I am hoping for, bc either way it is going to be super tough. I even googled it, I have never heard of the abortion pill failing like this, and only aborting one baby. so I kinda hope they are wrong so I can start all over again. Bc maybe my levels are just a fluke. this doctor is a crack doctor. I will warn anyoen about this doctor, bc to miss an entire baby, and then to give me a weak dosage of the meds, I looked it up they should have given me a stronger dosage. I think I might have a lawsuit on my hands. :cry:


----------



## pambolina21

OMFG! Oh honey...OMG...I don't know what to say sweetheart! I can't believe this...my heart breaks for you...this is awful! I think you should sue!!!!!!! I think you need to find another doctor ASAP...I wish so much that I could be there right now to help you through this....and I want to be there so that I can kick the ever loving SHIT out of those doctors!! I will pray hard honey that your 2nd beanie is hanging on strong and still alive!!!! Please keep us updated on how things are going....I am so sorry you are going through this...I wish I can take all your pain away....Love you sweetie! Just remember we are all here for you! Have you taken any HPT's lately to see what you would get?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yep I took another hpt! it was a big positive. I will post a pic in a sec!!

I am going to sue, I just called an lawyer.

I am so so fed up right now.

:cry:
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b87/brokendolly13/Photo96.jpg


----------



## pambolina21

Oh wow! That is a mega BFP...I'll keep praying honey!!! :hugs:

I'm glad your calling a lawyer...your doctor's can't get away with this...this is ridiculous!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

It is really ridiculous. I have emailed everyone iKNow warning of this doctor!!!

I really dont want to see anyone else as hurt as I am right now.

it is a big :bfp:
and I am starting to think this is a big time problem!! but I dont think I will go for another termination. I just cant , if it survived the pill and the surgery I had. then it must be meant to be. my ultrasoudn is tomorrow at 9:30 am.

please pray for me


----------



## MrsMM24

9 I TOTALLLLLY 2nd PAM, OMFG!!!!! This is the most ROYAL screw up I have read on BnB, or anywhere!!!! Are the F'n serious!!!??!! Your pic is crazy as well, that is such a BFP, I think that you have a fighter, and I think I agree with you, not to have another procedure.... Thank goodness you have called the lawyer. I have a tilted uterus as well, and the Transvag they performed so thoroughly, they couldn't miss a thing! So that is no excuse. I pray that your appt tomorrow goes well and you can move forward, forward right to the lawyers office!!! Keep sending those warning emails!!!

BABYHOPES- I am well, thanks for asking. I actually recevied a confirmation call for our scan yesterday (scheduled for 29th) and that brought back some sad feelings. I can't believe the auto service wasn't auto cancelled upon my MC. But last night, I also saw the blood test results from last fri and my preg hormone was almost compeltely gone. So it is likely that this week it is zero again. We will start the OPKs this weekend, so be on the look out for my Ov chart I am going to post. We are looking forward to an August :bfp: August is such a lucky happy month for me, it is my wife's b-day month, and her mother's (RIP) we have such awesome Augusts! FXD. How are you doing today???


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks mrs.mm I hope things get better for you and youc an try again super soon!!

:hugs:

:dust: for everyone in the thread


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG 9, what on earth is goin on?? Awww babes wot a bloody nightmare you are having!!! Do u still feel pregnant?? I wiuld defobe sueing them, it is disgraceful!! If there is a 2nd viable pregnancy how far along will you be now?? I just cant believe what is going on! Good luck wiv scan babes, sending you lots of love n hugs xx

Nothing to report for me today, no more cm or anything...only thing i have is a stinking cold!!! Ugh! :dohh:


----------



## pambolina21

I didn't think we'd get to BD tonight cause he passed out on me...but I worked my magic...he can't resist my charms...:muaha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats terrible 9, can't believe what your having to go through :cry:

If you don't mind me asking why did you have to terminate? was it a problem with baby or you? 
Hope they can give you some answers soon hun, thinking of you xxx

Well done Pam :winkwink: sounds like you are defo covered this month :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

it was a problem with me. and I had multiple doctors tellme I needed to terminate. 


now it seems I might have a lawsuit on my hands.

only a few hours till my ultrasound, to see what I am dealing with. I Hoep it is good news


----------



## 9babiesgone

babyhopes2011 said:


> OMG 9, what on earth is goin on?? Awww babes wot a bloody nightmare you are having!!! Do u still feel pregnant?? I wiuld defobe sueing them, it is disgraceful!! If there is a 2nd viable pregnancy how far along will you be now?? I just cant believe what is going on! Good luck wiv scan babes, sending you lots of love n hugs xx
> 
> Nothing to report for me today, no more cm or anything...only thing i have is a stinking cold!!! Ugh! :dohh:

I still feel pregnant. 

Idont know iam guessing I would be about 11 or 12 weeks now if I am still pregnant.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, hope you all ok!!! xxx

Hey Rach, hows u chick??? Hows the nursery cumin along? R u decorating it blue?? Have u caved and told anyone yet? xx

9, any news? Hope u ok, thinkin bout ya xxx

Pam, whahoo for bd'ing! You defo in girl!! So are you 2dpo today then?? x

MrsMM, i would love to get an August BFP too, lets hope we can allbebump buddies xx

DG, Laura, AS, how are you? xx

Well as for me nothing to report, oh except for some slight backache today n few cramps but am sure its all in my head!! Wud love to get a BFP the day after dh's ds goes home as he always sad and it would cheer him up so much!! Kpin everything crossed!! Not long til testing now! Yaaayyy! xxx:happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh 9, its all just so crazy isnt it!! I just cant believe what a traumatic time you are having and am sending you lotsa cyber hugs xxxx i realky hope all is well at ultrasound, how do you think u will feel if they see a 12 week old healthy baby in there, wow that wud be amazing!! Awww i really wish u luck hun....positive thoughts xxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nursery is coming along in terms of re-laying floor and new wall. oh's dad just doing the 'boring' bits then we will get our decorator mate to paint and yes a pale blue! I hope i can trust people not to go snooping as obviously the colour will give the game away but i really want a blue nursery! 
No we haven't caved and told anyone! quite enjoying all the guessing - i've been dropping hints for both but i think more people are thinking pink :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

GL 9, thinking of you x :hugs: x


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi 9.... checking in to hear how the U/S went. Hoping and praying you have some awesomely good news.... GL FXD


----------



## pambolina21

Praying for you 9 (((((hugs)))))

2DPO baby!!!!!!!!! WOOHOO!


----------



## 9babiesgone

they cancelled my scan, insurance problems, so Now I am on the phone with my insurance agency. and going to a free clinic as soon as I can.

: (

wish I had a car, I would go there, by myself, but I have no car, and my husband had to go back to work.


----------



## pambolina21

well that freakin sucks!!! I'm sorry hun!!! I hope the clinic can help till you get the insurance situation resolved!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I hope so too. mY insurance can suck on my foot. for all I care. :cry:
they made me so upset and not to tell me till I get there, so I get my hopes up just to be dashed again.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww 9 that is awful, i cant believe they cancelled on you, you would think that due to your circumstances you would be a priority to them.....id be soooo angry if the NHS did that to me, OMG its a disgrace!:growlmad:

Well girls ive just rang in sick today.......my cold has come back last night with avengence and im really ill today....:sick: There is now way i could fly, my head aches, my throat is sore, my nose is stuffed and my ears are bunged!!! Ugh not nice, so its a pj day for me today!:thumbup:

How is everyone else???? xxxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

hmmmm......ive just done an opk as i had some left over and was desp to POAS and its looking rather positive! How bizarre at 6dpo! I wonder if you have another LH surge during your TWW as im certainly not ovulating as my temps are up and i have no EWCM!! I may have to google this and see what i can find out....maybe its just because im ill and the OPK is taking pity on my and showing me what a lovely BFP could look like!!! LOL!

Here is a pic of my LH surge at 6dpo!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pambolina21

In all honesty sweetie that doesn't look positive...but definately dark...I'm not sure if you get another LH surge or not...would be intresting to find out though!

So sorry your sick sweetie!!! I'm not going to have the best day either....my 2yo woke up at 11:30 last night and hasn't fallen back to sleep yet no matter what I've tried and it's 5:40am....I'm sooooooooooooo exhausted...I can't believe she's not falling asleep!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh Claire, look after yourself hun, you sound terrible :( but that opk looks very dark? hmm wonder if its the start of your bfp? :shrug: I do hope so!

Hope you can catch up on some sleep Pam, not great is it when they won't sleep.

I'm off out tonight with my bf and oh, its her birthday so we are both going out. I told her i will be getting her drunk, well if i can't then i will make sure she is! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hmmm.....maybe im just getting an early af....who knows??

Yep i hope i feel better soon, feel like crap today!:cry:

Aww hope you get some sleep Pam :sleep:

Rach, have a fab night and make sure you get your BF majorly drunk! Are you missing having a drink?? Think its gona be the main thing i will miss when im preggers! :wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope not hun, sure i've heard of +opk's in the run up to a bfp - I did one just out of interest at about 10/11dpo i think it was and it was dark so.... FX :)

Oh i will! :haha: I do kinda miss it yeah but not as much as i did with Thomas, when i was preggo then i still went out every weekend then! She's told me she wants me up dancing tonight! arrhh i CANNOT dance sober! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww Rach get ya dancing shoes on then chick! Yaaayy! Boogie woogie!:loopy::loopy:

Well ive googled dark opk at 6dpo and found out nothing interesting! Was nice to see a second dark line appear, shame it wasnt my BFP! Im determined to get one next month though....think we defo nd to bd on O day and day before rather than 2 days before...i just cant seem to time my O right and by time i am O'ing my dh is all bd'd out!! Lol! I think every other day from cd10 to cd16 will be perfect...now to explain that to dh is a different matter! :wacko:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, how are we all???

How was your night Rach? Did you dance? Have you got an non-alcoholic hangover???? Hope you had fun babes.....:hugs:

Well ive opk'd and hpt'd this morning.....HPT was BFN but OPK was darker than yesterday! WTF!!!! Now im confused....was expecting to see no lines and that yesterdays was a fluke and i got this: :shrug::shrug::shrug:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well it was ok, i did realise i don't miss out on much having a child and even being pregnant really! Me and oh both said children beat the bottle every time in terms of fun, although he had, had quite a few by this point! :haha: 
He is still in bed now, so i have called his mum to bring Thomas back- that'll get him out of bed! :haha:

Wow hun, that is dark. I really hope it means something good... still v early for hpt testing so hope mon brings your bfp :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well jst bn too loo and after i wiped i had quite a bit of ewcm???? Well anyway ive just googled ewcm at 7dpo and ive read that it can be due to implanting???? OMG! I never have it this early in my cycle normaly arnd 10dpo then af arrives...i feel all hot n flustered today n kp gettin sharp pains on my rtside espesh wen i stretch...ugh i dnt wama get my hopes up coz it generally ends in a bfn for me wen u i have symptoms! Lol!! Im defo not O'ing as my temp is way too high!! So who knows....:shrug:


----------



## pambolina21

Good luck sweetie!!! Sounds real promising!!!

Nothing new with me....to early for anything IF anything...


----------



## 30mummyof1

looking good claire, can't wait for you to test again :)


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: I'm finally back. I was mia cuz I was away at camp. I have been busy taking the elementary kids around a college campus for sporting events and competitions. I'm still sore from all of that walking and working out. It appears I'm on 10 dpo now and waiting.


----------



## pambolina21

Welcome back hun!!!! Hope you get great results!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning everyone!

oh i am so tired today, thomas up at 7.20 which i know isn't stupidly early but could defo have done with another hour or so!

anyone been testing today? :)


----------



## pambolina21

No testing for me! 

I know what you mean by early...it's 6:36 right now and I'm sitting here already watching cartoon's with Meghan...uuuugh! I'm so tired!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls! Well ive tested again and BFN! Got another dark line on opk though:shrug: ive only had 4 hours sleep as didnt get in from work til 7.30am so am shattered! Spse to be goin out for sunday lunch n few bevvys but cant be bothered! My body clock is all over and it dusnt know what to do right now! Lol!! i dont feel pg at all today...i feel nothing! Think im gona be out this month..im gona defo make sure we bd enuf at O time nxt cycle...we did bd last night just incase im O'ing again but i dnt think i am as temp up again today! :thumbup:

How is everyone??

Hi DG, nice to see you back hun xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh hun, your still in, keep testing you never know. I never thought i was preggo for a second! :hugs:

I had a nap when Thomas did, and feeling alive again now - yay! Time to go to the supermarket and get some nice things for the fridge :)


----------



## deafgal01

Nah, not gonna bother testing. I've gotta focus on school coming up and getting back to work today. It's not my usual shift though so I will be working 4 pm to 12 am over the next 2 weeks and then when school starts, I get to go back to my normal shift from 11:55 pm to 7:55 am (midnight to 8 am). The only things I need to do this week is recover from camp (I was exhausted at end of every day I was with the kids) and go to my appointment for new hearing aids (hopefully I get approved for new ones) and work... It's definitely good to be back and at home again. I hope y'alls are doing good- whether in the 2ww or waiting to ovulate or being pregnant.


----------



## laura_2010

Hiii, glad ur all okies :) got mw Fri so crnt wait! Can they do doppler tests? I think bfp for u 2mro clsire, mine didn't show straight away... Xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Laura, whahoooooo hi babes!!!! Awww lovin hearing from you again! No babe i know im out! Just not my month but im cool wiv it! Lukin forward to plenty of :sex::sex::sex: in august!! Its really strange though as im ovulating at exactly the sametime this August as i did last August when we decided to TTC and i got my first BFP! So am hoping that a year on it will bring me luck, told dh this time last year that it could take a year and here we are so im more than determined that August is our month!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Girls, ugh...had a few drinks today and just go into town wiv dh for a few more, anyway we nipped home to ring a taxi and i did a test and got a bloody evap line.....well i think it is?? OMG! Just had another look in toilets and its defo pink but thin so think its evap but nervous now! Am sick of evaps....but a pink one???? Hmmmmmm....i will leave u in suspense til tmor xxx:happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....don't do that to US...don't do that to ME!!! PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE POST IT! I'm so emotional right now I'm gonna cry....lol....please post it!! PRETTY PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## pambolina21

Babyhopes...do you have Facebook?


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh man I have missed so much! Hopes I so hope this is your BFP! I don't think evap lines are pink they are grey in color! Or indentation marks! With your temp being up and talking about having a cold and everything else it really sounds promising.

Me, I can't figure out exactly when I ovulated because I barely got any EWCM this month. I believe I had a small amount on Monday morning so I am thinking it was either Monday evening or Tuesday morning. BD'ed on Saturday night and Wednesday night so I don't know if either will be the right timing. I'm pretty exhausted though, napping a lot more than usual, but also am under a lot of stress so it could be either way. Not going to give in to testing until probably Thursday or Friday.

9- I can't believe what you are going through and I Do believe you have a lawsuit on your hands. If anything, for negligent medical practices and maybe even criminal charges if something happens to this second baby or if you are able to carry it to term and something is wrong... assault or murder or anything... I think any baby that can survive that is meant to be and I am so hoping you will be able to carry it to term... I am thinking of you ..


----------



## pambolina21

I want a pregnancy ticker so bad...I keep building them based on my positive OPK...talk about torturing myself...it just really sucks...I've waited so long...did I ever share my latest pregnancy reading with ya'll??

Here it is: Not sure that I believe the 2 kids thing since I plan on having everything removed to rid myself of my risks with PCOS....Other than that I hope she's right!


Your Indepth Pregnancy Outlook
By Psychic123uk
Dated June 2011



Below is your pregnancy outlook:

Linking in around you, I sense that your path is filled with thoughts of pregnancy at the moment and this is something that you want very much sooner rather than later, spirit do want you to relax around this slightly and they are showing clearly here 2 children ahead on your path

Your first conception Im shown as very near actually, and see this as anytime now and before the end of September 2011, I see your doing all you can around ttc and spirit also add to just go with the flow of this rather than being too hooked on times, dates, and structure, you will conceive naturally

I feel your 2011 pregnancy to bring you alot of joy, but you also seem to worry throughout the early stages of pregnancy, this can happen when you want something so badly when you get this you dont want to feel too happy in case something goes wrong, so try not to let worry spoil this time and try to enjoy your much awaited pregnancy

I am show a birth time of around June although spirit arent giving me a date, I do feel the end of this month is highlighted, around the later stages of pregnancy you begin to relax and enjoy this, and although I feel you worry a little about labour, I see excitement takes over, and you just cant wait, and the pain of labour is nothing for you I dont feel compared to the wanting and dissapointment in the past, so I feel your quite looking forward to due day

I dont see a quick labour, but I also dont see a dramaticaly painful or bad labour, I feel you will be slow stages of labour for a while, so you may need or take something to speed this up, I see 2 people closely connected to you around you or with during labour, and I do see a natural birth, Im not given hours but I do feel the whole labour process will be over 18hours

Although tired, you cope well and your baby boy is born Im just see a 2 on a clock here, and he is quite light haired, a good weight around 7 to 8 lbs, and although your very tired after labour you dont want to miss a second of watching and caring for your son, you show as being very protective and will want to spend that quaility time with just the two of you

You dont show as having a long stay away from home, and I do feel you attempt to breast feed, but you may not cope well with this, so I do bottle feeding coming in, and this suits her more I feel, sleeping and feeding soon get into an established routine

I then vision on your 2nd conception, I see this for you around January 2013 so not much of an age gap here at all, and you totally enjoy pregnancy more, your more relaxed, and not as nervous or worried, I see this pregnancy as really calm and quite chilled out for you, I see your birth and spirit show me the 17th around this, a much quicker labour, under 5 hours, and I dont pick up on any pain relief at all, you will feel more tired though afterwards, I see your son is born a really good weight, around 9 to even 10lbs I feel
You again bond well, and I feel your home within hours, a very healthy labour and birth with nothing to worry about, he does breast feed, and I see a lovely bond with the family unit, all is well and happy and your son completes your family for you

So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness

Love & Light
Psychic123uk
For many offers on spells and readings visit my website
www.psychic123ukreadings.net


----------



## laura_2010

Omg! Claire u soo think its your bfp! With being hot the ewcm after o i had stuffy nose! and for it to br pink! Is it a propppa htp? Please. Post soon crnt wait! Xxxx lovely insight Pam... hugs :) iv had 2 before luv em lol Xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Claire- where are you??!

I thought you'd get a :bfp: this month! doesn't sound like an evap hun! Come on test again and post some pics....pretty please!...:)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Girls its a BFN for me!!! Awwwwww...never mind! Damn cheap ic's!! Have hid it with them! Will test again tnite just incase but am 99% sure im out!! xx hope you all ok! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh hun, sorry about bfn.:cry: Yes try again later, you might still be in :)


----------



## pambolina21

awww...bummer! I'm sorry hun!!!!


----------



## pambolina21

I can only assume I'm 6-7dpo according to my positive OPK on the 25th...I wish I would of taken one on the 24th...lol...help clear things up....I'm done with my progesterone so now I wait and see if I have a withdrawl bleed...doctor said if I didn't chances are I'm pregnant....FX!

Took an IC this morning...not sure if I see anything or not....will try and post it but my phone camera SUCKS!

Same test, same time...just different settings trying to get a good shot..
 



Attached Files:







0801-01.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 2









0801-02.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 2









0801-03.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 2









0801-04.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 1









0801invert.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsMM24

BABYHOPES - Sorry that you are getting these BFN, I truly thought this was it for you, it sounded soooo promising. Well, you are all set for Aug, join me, us....

Welcome back DEAFGAL!

LAURA - GL at the MW on Fri, can't wait to hear some good news!

:dust: to us ladies, :dust: to our thread!!!


----------



## pambolina21

I feel like this thread is falling apart...no one hardly talks in here anymore:nope:

Maybe we should make a new thread? I dunno...I miss you all!!


----------



## pambolina21

uuughh....the cramps are baaaaaaaaaad....they are kicking my butt!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, well its BFN for me again (i think?) but my temps are still high and opk is dark still....hmmmmm...am gona post pics of my hpt and opk wen get home as i kp thinkin i may see something but then again its more than likely evap...espesh wiv my luck wiv them! Think i'll pop n get a better test while im out, am home in bt 2 hours or so will post pics, i have no symptoms whatsoever tho!:shrug:

Pam, im here!!!!!!!! No dont start another thread hun...:cry:

I think i see something on your tests, did u test again today? Hows the cramps?? Hope u ok, no hun im not on facebook xx

MrsMM yep think im joining you for August BFP, i WILL be getting one! Hopefully we all will on this thread xx


----------



## pambolina21

Glad to hear from you hun! I haven't test again...I only have one IC left and I'm trying to be a good girl and wait and see if I have a withdrawl bleed...lol...

I can't wait to see your tests! I can't wait for all of us to get a BFP!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Well a :bfn: here.... just waiting for af to show up anyday now after tomorrow...


----------



## pambolina21

sorry for your BFN hun! :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG girls, i dont think it was BFN.......check this out.....superdrug and IC tests with SMU!!!!!! Can you see anything????
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 16









photo.JPG1.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## pambolina21

I commented on your other thread...this is so exciting! I totally see it hun...it looks like you got your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Call your doc right away honey and get on progesterone!!!! I can't wait to see your other tests!


----------



## deafgal01

babyhopes i see a second faint line on yours.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well i already got sum pessariesfrom him so am laid here for 20 mins wiv one up my vadge!! Lol!!! I feel so crap tho as me n dh had a bit of a drinkin binge on sunday afternoon til late sunday night..im so nervous that i may have caused harm already...omg why did i do it! :shrug:

Thanks girls will test again tnite....gosh im soooooo hot!! Thats my only symptom, oh and my pos opk's, looks like that theory worked for me! xx


----------



## pambolina21

I'm sure everything is fine...don't feel guilty about drinking...it takes alot more than a few drinks one time to cause harm...just try and relax...so glad you have the progesterone!!!

Can't wait to see your next test...can't wait to see more BFP's in here!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morrisons own brand......now i think i might be pregnant!!!!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photojpg2.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Flowerbaby

DG im sooo sorry ive just read your post about BFN, awww babes....got my fingers crossed for an August BFP for you.....you aint out until the witch show though babe!!!!xxx

Pam we had a few more than just a few drinks! LOL! and i was smoking ! OMG what an unhealthy start my beanie has had!!! Ha Ha, gona try and forget and not stress about it....havent told DH yet, he is going away on a boys holiday for a week tomorrw and i dont know whether to tell him or not as i dont want him stressing especially with my track record!:shrug:


----------



## pambolina21

Yea...you are definately pregnant honey! Oh this is so exciting! I'm so so so very happy for you!!!

I understand you wanting to wait to tell your DH...I don't think there's any harm in waiting to see your doctor first and find out how things are going before you tell him...but I understand if you can't wait...lol...it's exciting news!!!! You'll make the right decision!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

PAM, don't run from this thread just yet, there are alot of ladies going through different emotions, they will return just as I did. There are sooo many 2012 threads. Are your cramps any better?

BABYHOPES, OMG! CONGRATS looks like they are in order! :happydance: I was going to say, Aug. here we come, but you already made it into Aug! I knew those confusing temps sounded promising!!! :dust:

DEAFG, don't fret, no AF yet, you are still hanging in there..... :dust:

Plenty of :dust: to all the ladies on this thread!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

so happy to see another :bfp: in this thread, congrats Claire :)

Sorry to hear about bfn dg, Hope you get your bfp in Aug :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww thanks MrsMM, im really nervous but excited too!!!! Just need to get past 5 weeks for once, thats my first hurdle!!! :thumbup:Think im only about 3 +4, maybe i will do a ticker to see how far on i am in ticker terms! LOL!!!xx:happydance:

Lets have August BFP's all round ladies, come on lets get somemore!!!!!! :thumbup:

Sending you all lotsa babydust!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks for putting my name in the thread title Pam, you are so sweet, love ya lots n big hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

aww..love ya to sweetie!!!!

I did an OPK since I can't take an HPT...and it's so negative...I know woman tend to get darker OPK's or positive OPK's when preggo...just gotta wait for the bleed so I can start my Clomid...

I'm actually not cramping today...I feel some dullness down there..but that's it...nothing uncomfortable....


----------



## KendraNoell

hopes- CONGRATS!! OMG so excited for you! What DPO were you today when you found out? I think I am 9 DPO and having some crazy weird symptoms and I so want to test so bad but I only have 1 test left and I don't want to go POAS crazy like I have in the past!

Like for example the last few days my pee has smelled really weird and had some yellow EWCM which I never get this late in the game, and I've never had yellow CM before (no I doubt its an infection I have no other symptoms like that). Usually my BB's are also hurting at this point because I will start AF within the next week and they are perfectly fine. 

Oooooohhhh hopes I hope this is it for both of us!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning Girls!

Hows everyone? :)

Claire have you told your dh yet? :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls!!! How are we all???

Awww thanks Kendra, i got my BFP at 10dpo... i didnt have a lot of symptoms except having a cold that i havent been able to get shot of and im soooooo hottttt! All the time i keep flushing, sweating, hot flushed red cheeks! i had an indian on monday and all i could smell was the indian sweating out of me yesterday! UGH! Oh and my sense of smell has gone through the roof since yesterday too, i have the nose of a bloodhound now! LOL! Awww good luck cant wait for you to test...xx:hugs:

Hi Rach no i havent told him.....gona wait until he gets back as i want him to go away and relax and let me do the worrying ....i feel good though as i have been having reflexology and i do think it is helping me to relax more, i dont feel so on edge this time so we'll just see. I can have a nice week to myself now, he thinks im at work all week but i cant fly now so gona have a nice girly pamper week with my mam.....DH will be over moon when i tell him when he gets home so am excited for that! :hugs:

Did a FRER today and got a nice line...not testing until my digi arrives now at weekend, am booked in for hcg bloods and progesterone tests on friday morning so am pleased, will just see what occurs from them...fingers crossed this is our sticky beanie at last!!! xxxxx:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







oto.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 8









hoto.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh well, don't blame you but i don't think i could keep it to myself for that long! 

Yes my sense of smell was like that, i could smell my oh had bacon crisps in the car that hadn't been opened yet!

Lovely lines hun, glad you've got your tests booked. Yep stay calm and relaxed and enjoy your time off :)

Just noticed my bump moving for the 1st time, arrhh he's getting strong :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww bless Rach ya little man is havin a little mooch about in ya tum! How sweet! Must be bizarre to see it though! x

Well i havnt kept it to myself really, ive told my mam already...infact she guessed it over the phone! Hmmm psychic mothers! And of course you girls know, think id find it tough it i didnt have u girls to confide him but he's gone now so thats it! :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i don't think i could have kept it to myself if it wasn't for b&b and that goes for him being being a boy as well! Oh did kinda give it away to my bf on friday night though as she was cunning and said something about us having 2 sons and he didn't notice and agreed but i don't mind her knowing really :)

Gotta stay in today again, which means endless Thomas the tank engine!...sigh.. Have to wait for Thomas's new 'big bed' to arrive.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Rach is that Thomas on your avatar?? OMG how gorgeous is he! Im lovin that pic!!! Sooo cute! Is he excited about a new baby comin along?? Oh bless Thomas the tank, my nephew loves watching that! Im havin a washing day, waiting for our gardner to come (we not posh its a young lad in village who cuts grass for pocket money! Lol, saves me a job!) then goin to mams for fish n chip tea! Whahoo! Is there anything else i should be taking other than pregnacare and im taking a B6 supplement too for my progesterone? Do u take anything else?? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

It is yes! he was about 9/10mths when this was taken :) This baby will become a waterbaby as well :)
Don't think he understands that much yet, but last night i found him listening to his 'baby' on my doppler! he'd even put some gel on his tummy as well! :haha:

I've just taken pregnacare from when i started ttc hun and will do till the birth. I don't know of anything else to take but just try and eat well and drink lots of water to keep hydrated :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Super Excited for you BABYHOPES!!! :happydance:

Today, is a normal day, no Ov :-( but I expected this cycle to be longer after MC so I am ok with it. The donation won't be here until at earliest Monday. Hoping that if I peak and Ov on Sat, I will be covered. Alot of the ladies that I have been communicating with on BnB are getting their :bfp:s so I am getting anxious that I could be next if this cycle proves successful.

How is everyone this morning? Any new updates/Tests?


----------



## pambolina21

How can I get my hands on a ASDA test? I'd love to use one! LOL!!! Seem to get great reviews.


----------



## Flowerbaby

My latest tests girls.....yeahhh for the digi at 11dpo! Was so nervous whilst that little timer was ticking away, they should make the time shorter more like 30 seconds, its the longest 3 minutes ever!!! LOL!:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 4









phot.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2









ph.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Flowerbaby

Pam maybe i can ship you some asda tests over??? hmm....i dont think they are very heavy and maybe with you ready to test next cycle!!!!!!! How are you? Any sign of AF yet???? Hope you ok xxx

Mrs MM, hope that you catch your eggy, if the donor isnt here until monday then arent you better O'ing later than saturday anyway??? Are you using opk's? Good luck hun, hope you get ya BFP xxx


----------



## pambolina21

That would be awesome if you could do that...lol....still no sign of AF or a withdrawl bleed...I thought I would see it by now!!! Usually when I'm on Provera it shows up the next day...it's already been 3 days...:shrug: Trying not to get my hopes up....I'm gonna go ahead and test with my last IC in the morning...

Those tests are AWWWWWWWWWWWESOME!!!! I'm so happy for you babes! I really am!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG Pam still no af???????? hmmmm.....sounds very suspicious to me chick! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Ohhh i hope you get a nice bling BFP in the morning! I cant wait for you test! Cant you just do it now!!!! LOL! :thumbup:


----------



## pambolina21

LOL...I really don't wanna waste a test on diluted urine...FMU would be best I guess...and I have no more sticks but the ONE!! So I'm trying to be savvy and patient...believe me it's hard! LOL!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww well good luck tomorrow Pam!!! xxx

Im off to peeps as need to do the progesterone n vadge thingy!! Ohhh got bed to myself tonight, lovely! Night night girls!!! Hugs to all! Pam am praying for a BFP for you hun xxxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

thanks hun!!! Talk to you later!


----------



## KendraNoell

What are the tests you guys are talking about?

Hopes I'm 10 DPO tomorrow will be testing!!!


----------



## pambolina21

the ASDA tests that they use in the UK...we can't get them here...and they seem to work really well at detecting low levels...for being a addict you gotta change it up from time to time...LMAO....but who knows...tomorrow might tell me I won't need them...Trying hard not to give my hopes up!

Guess we'll both be testing tomorrow hun!!! Good luck to us both!


----------



## 30mummyof1

GL Pam and Kendra, can't wait to hear more good news :)

How often do you have to do the progesterone then Claire? Your having your tests tomorrow aren't you? :happydance:

Its so hot here again, been raining but still so muggy -urrgghh...

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, how are we all today??

Pam, Kendra...cant wait for you to test!!!!good luck girls n lotsa babydust sent your way!!! xxxx:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Im not testing again today...gona wait for my blood results tmor now...its all too nerve racking and i start getting nervous cramps wen i think about it all! Ugh!!!!:wacko:

Has anybody heard anything from 9 recently? Last i heard she was goin for a scan? Ohh i hope shes ok! xx anybody heard from AS or Laura??? xx

Rach, Mrs MM, DG how are we all today?? xx:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Woke up with a stuffy nose but other than that, I'm fine. Just wondering why I don't have any break out yet- I normally get some right about now in my cycle before af...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi RAch, i have to do the progesterone on a morning and on a night before i go to sleep, its a white waxy pessarie which i put up my vag....i then have to lay down for 20 mins...but ive noticed my morning one tends to run out a little bit, its a bit messy TBH but hopefully will be worth it! Im on them until 12 weeks. Yes its still very warm here.....but just started to chuck it down so am hoping it will clear the humidity...we could do with a big thunderstorm!:thumbup: 

Well Ive just washed the dog and put him out the back to dry and now he is even more blooming wet coz of the rain! Ugh! Not liking the smell of wet dog today, it is making me bork! LOL!:wacko::dohh::sick:

DG that could be a good sign if you havent had an outbreak!!! :happydance: When is your af due??? ohhh i hope its a BFP for you this month xx:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

It's due today actually going by my past couple cycles (I start on 31 cd usually- which is the day after 30 cd, if I'm not mistaken)... It's been very regular the past few cycles. Think I'll stock up on dollar store tests and test on Sunday if I have nothing.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww DG sounding great hun so as of tomorrow, your late!! Yahoooo! Ive had a stuffy nose last few days so i think its a symptom! Roll on Sunday, testing day!!!! xxx


----------



## pambolina21

Spotting started this morning...oh well...kind of figured it would...I have my Clomid so I still have a great chance!!!

I took my IC this morning anyway...and I dropped it in the sink :dohh: It got wet but regardless it's negative...so on CD5 I'll start my Clomid!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry about the spotting Pam, but like you say you have the clomid this month so you'll be back on track for your bfp :)

GL for your bfp dg, looking good so far :)

Yeah seems to be cooler here now, after the rain, yay!

Ooo just realised i better go and wake Thomas! he's been napping for 3hrs! lucky boy :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Sorry af got you Pam! Am so excited that you got clomid though! Yaaayyy! I have a feeling this is gona be your month! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Awww Thomas has had a really good sleep! Ive just had a lay down for half hour, i cud lay here all day though......zzzzzz....:sleep: But got jobs to do so i cant! Goin to pics wiv my friends tnite to c Horrible Bosses, hope its good!:thumbup:


----------



## 9babiesgone

hey everyone I finally have internet again. my internet went out for a little bit. my appt is today. I am going in for an ultrasound, and I am super nervous and excited.

wish me luck they see something, and that everything is healthy.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww 9 lovely to hear from you! Really hope everything goes well today....:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

congrats babyhopes!!! wow a few days gone and a lot happens


----------



## 9babiesgone

babyhopes2011 said:


> Awww 9 lovely to hear from you! Really hope everything goes well today....:hugs:

thanks!!! I hope it does!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh lovely to hear from you 9, thinking of you today - hope it goes well :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Have a great time at pics Claire - i love going but we don't get to go very often any more. Hoping to see HP soon though :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

30mummyof1 said:


> ahh lovely to hear from you 9, thinking of you today - hope it goes well :hugs:

thanks!!!


----------



## deafgal01

9- sending hopeful and positive thoughts your way- hope they see something on the ultrasound and confirm you got a healthy baby growing!


----------



## MrsMM24

BABYHOPES, those tests look grrrreat, gotta loooove Digi! Wait for youe Bloods, soooo exciting to get those super certain results! Yeah, later than Sat would be greatER, especially since OPKs are not showing a thing! I was cautious because I can still push shipment back if I call before Fri afternoon. Don't want "donation" to have to sit. Mt predicted OV was today, temps not spiking and OPK not showing, I use another tonite to be certain.

PAM, so sorry that AF swooped in on that dreadful broom. Clomid here you come, FXD this is it for you!!! :dust:

KENDRA, have you tested????

9, so good you are back, foolish internet.... GL today, I am FXD and TXD, etc, hoping fr some truly positive news from you today!!!! :dust:

I am on CD16, and the OPKs are super empty, and temps are looking like they are about to jump up. Still looking sporadic.... hmmm.... anyway, besides lack of energy, I feel well, hoping to get an OV day here soon, preferrably Sunday...


----------



## KendraNoell

9 How did your ultrasound go!?!?!?

Yes I tested w/ a digi this morning but it wasn't an early result and it was neg. Got a ClearBlue Easy digi early result 2 pack just took one and neg too. Will wait to use the last one in a few more days. But man, I feel like crap. It better be for something worth it LOL


----------



## 9babiesgone

well that was a big let down. they said the baby didnt survive and probably died in teh last few days. no wonder I didnt feel any movement since last night. the baby was 12 weeks along. but the funny thing, is this song, made me feel so much better. Like the Great Spirit was watching over me and telling me it was ok. I dont know, I am sure many of you have spiritual beliefs, I am native american partly so I follow a path like that, and my beliefs keep me going. I did an journey when I got home, where is where I meditate to go into another realm , of the 3 realms, the higher realm, an dmy spirit guides told me that this was an angel meant to teach me something, and that I need to keep my faith, and believe. that I will get my baby within the year. 
I truly believe that this is a hard thing to swallow, but I know the plans I have for myself, and the Great Spirit would be honored to see me never give up. and to have faith. eh. I wish I had better news. I should be thankful, for what I have, and I am trying to only look at that. Bless you all, for everything you have given me , all the support and all the love. May light and blessings shine upon you today.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Aw not another one, 9... You're gonna be a better momma out there because of all the babies you tried to have... You are right though- you will eventually get ONE baby within the year and keep on believin'... I'm sending a bunch of hugs and positive thoughts in your direction in the hopes you get that forever baby soon enough. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh 9, i am so sorry. :cry: I really thought you'd get good news. Thinking of you at this sad, sad time. 
Sending big hugs and stay positive you will get your forever baby :hugs: xxx


----------



## pambolina21

:hugs: Honey...I'm so sorry!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

KENDRA, give it a day or so and test again. These have got to be symptoms! GL :dust:

9... :hugs: :hugs: I am truly gutted for you right now. The entire situation that you have had to go through is just terrible. I too however, understand your beliefs and move as you do. You are feeling better, and I think that is also a sign that you will be ok, you will have strength to try again and things are likely looking up! GL! More :hugs: and light kisses to the forehead of another beautiful angel baby.


----------



## KendraNoell

yeah i'll try again tomorrow and see.


----------



## laura_2010

Hii ladies, still no pc :( but iv 

had a shock of my life! I was offers a early scan this morn.. went.epu, waited 30mtins..... to find out its twins!! Il try upload scan piccy... still n shock! I'm been brought bk 1weeks so 7weeks 2mro... hpe all is goo# wirh u all.. hpe to be bk siin Xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

good luck kendra!!! I am really really hoping this is the month for you.


----------



## 9babiesgone

laura_2010 said:


> Hii ladies, still no pc :( but iv
> 
> had a shock of my life! I was offers a early scan this morn.. went.epu, waited 30mtins..... to find out its twins!! Il try upload scan piccy... still n shock! I'm been brought bk 1weeks so 7weeks 2mro... hpe all is goo# wirh u all.. hpe to be bk siin Xx

omgosh omgosh!! wow double congrats are in order!!! so so happy for you!!:happydance::kiss:


----------



## 9babiesgone

MrsMM24 said:


> KENDRA, give it a day or so and test again. These have got to be symptoms! GL :dust:
> 
> 9... :hugs: :hugs: I am truly gutted for you right now. The entire situation that you have had to go through is just terrible. I too however, understand your beliefs and move as you do. You are feeling better, and I think that is also a sign that you will be ok, you will have strength to try again and things are likely looking up! GL! More :hugs: and light kisses to the forehead of another beautiful angel baby.

thanks so much!! your words mean a lot to me!!! 

I love you all so much!!!

:hugs: all around.


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS LAURA!!! WOW Twins!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks... still sinking in.:... :) super sickness last 2days Xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Omg Laura, that's amazing news! Congrats hun xx


----------



## pambolina21

OMGGGGGGGG! LAURA THAT'S AWESOME!!! There are alot of twins going around BNB!!! I wonder if it was the Clomid that did it!!! I can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Wow Laura, twinsys!!!!!!!!!!! whahooo! How exciting! Ahhh post us a scan pic would love to see your little babies.....am over the moon for you! What a lovely surprise xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

9, im truly sorry about your sad news, my thoughts are with you and i send you love and hugs xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Girls, i have had all my hair cut off today!!! OMG my DH is gona die when he gets home, 2 shocks to contend with now! LOL! Hee Hee! Was so fed up of my extensions so decided to get them out and get a short bob! Feels very strange but i like it! Hope DH does too, ive never had it this short since ive been with him, always long....ohhhhh:wacko:

Got my HCG levels back at 78, that is about average for 13dpo so good news :smug: Am getting them redone on mon, wed and fri so am hoping to see them double each time, please please please! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Got my progesterone done aswell but wont get these results until monday as they take longer. :thumbup:

How is everyone???? Im soooo tired today, early night for me i think :sleep:


----------



## 9babiesgone

well I am so sad, my friend who is pregnant, wont talk to me at all, even though I told her I was fine with it, and I am very very supportive. I honestly am not jealous of her, bc right now she barely has a place to live, and I know how that is, been there done that. but it hurts. I will try to be there for you when she comes around though. I am so tired. I think I Might just try to take a nap. I am cooking some couscous ,and eggs, and the kids about devoured the eggs I already cooked. lol 

I am so blessed to be in this thread, bc everyone is so awesome!!!

now mrs.mm, and pam, and deafgal, kendra, we all need :bfp: for you! so I am sending a ton of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah can't wait to see a pic of the beanies Laura! I've heard that about clomid too Pam-increased chance of multiples. It will be you next! :happydance:

Oh wow Claire, he will be shocked! bet it looks lovely though :) That sounds good, can't wait to hear that they are doubling :)

Sorry to hear about your friend 9, hope she realises that she can talk to you soon and is back in your life :hugs:

Well gonna curl up and watch a film tonight, if i can. Have started getting restless legs so i might have to keep getting up and walking round! Then tomorrow i am off shopping with my bf, girly day and go for lunch :)


----------



## deafgal01

Think af just made an appearance. Oh well... Congrats Laura on your twins!


----------



## pambolina21

I'm working on it girlie! LOL!!! I start my Clomid in 3 days and will be OPKing like crazy! LOL!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning all!

Off to Bath on the train today with my friend shopping, will be only the 2nd time away from Thomas in the day time since he was born! Will be strange but nice for Thomas to spend some quality time with Daddy!

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning all!!

Aww Rach you've got a lovely day out planned, i love Bath its such a place, when i use to fly out of Bristol we would often go into Bath for drinks and eats on a night.....hope you have a lovely day, hope the weather is good for you its raining terribly here, thunderstorms this morning!!!! :wacko: Are you going to buy anything special or just for a mooch around?? :hugs:

What is everyone upto today??? Im having a chilled day with the dog....starting to miss my DH terribly now. I nearly told him last night but thought no i will wait and see how next few days goes.....:thumbup:

Well look what i got this morning girls! The ic today is much darker than yesterdays so thought id do another digi and got 2-3 bang on time! So im pleased, just hope my levels have doubled nicely by monday and so on... will be interesting to see what my progesterone level is too.:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







photo3.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## deafgal01

:wave: Hi everyone! Hmm, today... Oh just some shopping at the farmer market and then laundry rest of day... Much needed nap at some point too considering I didn't sleep so well with the cramps. :dohh: :haha: Hope y'alls have a great day!


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks great Rach!!!

DG...going without sleep sucks...I hope you get to catch up on some Zzzz's soon!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

I did sleep- just not as good as it usually is... :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks, was a lovely day. The main thing was to get her birthday present, we usually buy each other molton brown so thought we'd look in the shop there for her to choose but she actually went for a chanel lipstick instead!. 
Plus got lots of goodies to eat in hotel chocolat and some cookies yum yum! 
Had a nice lunch with a bottle of wine, 1 glass for me remainder for my friend! she was a bit tipsy haha 

Love seeing the 2-3 Claire, your levels have got to be going up woo hoo. :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry for the flying in AF on that dreadful broom. Glad your spirits seem somewhat lifted. Getting ready for the next month.

Claire, the digi is Awesome! Seems those numbers are climbing. Hoping he numbers show next week at your appt.

AFM, seesms to be a little pink on the OPKs and my temp took a big dip. Would assume that OV is near!! Looking forward t Monday's "donation" :dust: 

I sooo hope everyone's weekend remains wonderful and all your activities go well!


----------



## Flowerbaby

MrsMM it certainly sounds like O is on its way....cud be monday! I always have a temp dip a day or 2 before....keeping everything crossed for a nice +opk for you!!! C'mon August BFP!!! Cant wait to count down your TWW!! xx:hugs:

Yes looks like my numbers are rising i will be pleased if they are above 200....will just have to c wot monday brings! :thumbup:

Snds like u had fun shoppin Rach, i bet its done you the world of good to spend sum girly time wiv your BF, awww i bet Thomas missed you though xx:hugs:

How is everyone else? Hope u all ok xx

Kendra did u test again??? xx


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: I did laundry and am baking brownies... Gonna go to a friend's house for ufc fight party tonight. I can't wait. It'll be fun to socialize some.


----------



## pambolina21

My BooBear after her bath and in her new jammies....gotta love them monkey feet! LOL!!! I bought her these to help keep her cream on cause she's got ezcema...
 



Attached Files:







Boobear2.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 9babiesgone

I thought I would share my recent twin dead : ( babies with you. If you can not stand seeing poor babies please do not look :

Spoiler
the first I lost to the termination at 8 weeks that I didnt even need, apparently after the fact that I find that out, 
(they let me take her home):

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b87/brokendolly13/Mobile%20Uploads/110706_214019.jpg
the 2nd I lost bc he or she died, at 12 weeks along:: (the picture is crappy but you can kinda see her head in it) I had a feeling they were both girls but I can not get it confirmed
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b87/brokendolly13/Mobile%20Uploads/110806_175137.jpg


----------



## pambolina21

Oh honey...I am so sorry!!! Bless your precious babies...They are in God's hands how and looking down upon you and your family with much love and adoration.

They will bless you with another baby honey...a forever baby....I love you honey and I'm here for you if you need me.


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm so sorry 9 ... you're very brave to take pictures of that kind of thing. It was very scary and heartbreaking for me to look at.

Laura- OMG! Congrats! That's amazing news :)

Hopes- I think this is going to be a sticky one for you. You're doing all the right things because you learned from the past and I think you will be fine. :)

As for me, still no AF, had major pinching/twinges today. BB's do not hurt at all, which is weird, AF is due in 3-4 days and usually the entire week before AF is due they hurt really bad, and stop hurting the day AF is supposed to arrive. I am wondering if the fact that my BB's don't hurt could be a symptom?

Got another BFN on a digi early result, will go get some FRER's I think tomorrow.


----------



## pambolina21

It's been weird for me this cycle...it's only like...Day 3 and it's like she's already going away!! I took a test tonight and thought I could see something...what do ya'll think?

It's been tweaked alittle...
 



Attached Files:







Photo08061836.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pambolina21

Here's the untweaked one...
 



Attached Files:







originalOPK.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls!!!

Pam, i think i might c a line....i take it thats a hpt?? Do u think u might be pregs n just havin a little bleed?? xx

OMG 9, awwwww im so sorry....such a traumatic time for you, you are very very brave..xxx

Kendra, get a FRER asap, sounding rlly good babes..my bbs didnt rlly hurt until this morning! I normally get sore bbs a week before af..so it cud be a sign! How exciting!! xx

DG i love UFC!!!!! My DH is obsessed with it so im right into it too! Have fun hun!! xx

How is everyone?? xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

pambolina21 said:


> My BooBear after her bath and in her new jammies....gotta love them monkey feet! LOL!!! I bought her these to help keep her cream on cause she's got ezcema...

Pam your lo is adorable, awwwww such a cutie! xxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

thanks hun!

I dunno sweetie...I'm hoping! It's only going on Day 3 (literally cause it's 2:17am here) and AF is almost gone...TMI...it's turning brown...

Here's another test I took and I SWEAR to you there is a pink line!!
The 3rd one is tweaked to the best of my abilities...lol...
 



Attached Files:







hpt.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 3









hpt1.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 3









hpt1-1.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 3









hptinvert.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Flowerbaby

I defo think i c something in the 3rd one...when i turn my laptop on later i will get a better look! Wow, that wud be amazing wouldnt it!!:happydance:

You are up really late hun!! Im just laid in bed being very lazy watchin Maury Povich! I lurrrrve his show!!! I need to get up soon n take my dog for a walk, its a beautiful morning in the north-east of England!! :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning!

Yes was lovely to spend time with her, said we will have to do it more often! Just wish i could find a nice man for her now, as she wants to get married and have babies. :cry:
Apparently Thomas was an angel for Daddy so he wasn't too tested! :haha:

Having lunch with some friends of the family today as well as my parents, they have a 21mth old daughter so sure Thomas will love that- he loooves the girls! :kiss:

GL with everyone testing, can't wait to hear of some more bfp's :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi Rach, awww enjoy ya lunch hun! Im goin for a swim with my mam, bn round my parents every day since DH bn away, am sure my dad must be wondering why im not at work at min....hmmmm! Awww miss DH, am ready for him to come home, he rang last night n said they had been to some beach club all day and that they were paying 50euro's for a round of 3 drinks! OMG! Its very TOWIE out in Banus though isnt it, millionares paradise! Ugh just wish we were millionares! Lol!:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless ya, when is he back?

Yes, been there once-just for the day. OMG that is expensive!
Would love to be a millionaire-and have a big flashy pad and cars! We will have to win the lottery! :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well i just chkd my lottery numbers n i havent won...boooo! Cant remember the last time i even won £10! :wacko:

He's home late wed night....feels like he bn away forever! Hope he brings me sum nice perfume! :winkwink:

Gosh i feel tired today, cant be bothered goin for a swim n gettin wet! I cud just lay in front of tv all day n catch up on Eastenders...havnt watched it for ages! I need to make an effort though. Am up early as at docs at 9am so i'll just have an early night instead. :thumbup:

Hows your house cumin on? You must be almost finished now? :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh's dad has almost finished getting nursery prepared, just painting it white all over. We are not going to add the blue till he arrives, as we can't trust certain people not to go snooping! Mainly just oh's parents! grrrr
Then he should be putting up some shelving round the house and thats it- i hope! i want to enjoy my house house before doing anything else!

I bet you can't wait till weds then, been a long week?

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww am glad your house is nearly done, you will have to post a pic of nursery when its finished! :thumbup:

Yep its gona have bn the longest week ever, only 3 more sleeps then he's home...today seems to be goin rlly slow though! Golly we do wish our lives away dnt we!! Not sure how to tell him yet, was thinkin of doin a cheap digi that just says 'pregnant' n leaving it on his pillow...i bet i just blurt it out as soon as i see him though! Lol!!:winkwink: ive got butterflies thinkin bout it! Hee hee! :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks everyone for your support. I took pictures bc it helps me grieve and move on. I know sounds demented but it is true.


----------



## pambolina21

I understand sweetie.


----------



## deafgal01

9- you're not the only one to do that. I know my sister did the same thing with her baby Xavier when she lost him at 13 weeks (she was pregnant with him for 15 weeks). She still has the pictures.

UFC was fun to watch... We actually saw :shock: one of the guys' balls peek out of his panty... :rofl: We had a laughing riot when one of the ladies used the remote to play back to slow motion play it forward... :dohh: Too bad he was the only one with that kind of panty. Rest of them had boxer short style on...


----------



## Cherrylicious

Hi, can i please join? i had a D&C on the 15th of June, i was 12 weeks pregnant although baby died at 7weeks 3 days :( i am now 1 DPO, hoping for a :bfp: and a sticky bean this time round :) i also have o-neg blood


:dust:


----------



## deafgal01

Cherry- of course you can... :hi: Welcome to the group. I'm Natalie but call me DG for short... Easier to remember that way from my screen name.


----------



## pambolina21

Welcome to the group hun!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks deafgal I am still sad that my january loss, which was also at 12 weeks, they wouldnt let me take him home!! and so I have no pictures : (

at least I got pictures of these angels. I miss them already.


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome CHERRY!!! :wave: I am truly sorry for your loss. I was there almost a month ago. It is good to see you joining up, I am able to assume you are geared up to try again for the 2012 Baby Blessing! :dust:


----------



## pambolina21

just took my first Clomid pill...was going to wait till tomorrow but I'm impatient! LOL!!


----------



## Cherrylicious

MrsMM24 said:


> Welcome CHERRY!!! :wave: I am truly sorry for your loss. I was there almost a month ago. It is good to see you joining up, I am able to assume you are geared up to try again for the 2012 Baby Blessing! :dust:

Thanks, can't wait to see if i've got a :bfp:, apparently you get pregnant very easily after a D&C, hope it's true & this bean sticks :)

Goodluck 

:dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

Hopes- BB's still not sore at all. Feeling like I wanna puke when I'm in motion.

And the BIG ONE... my nose is like a freakin doberman. EVERYTHING smells bad. I keep smelling poop (like dog poop) and I can't even cuddle with my husband because he smells sweaty and gross. And he's a sweaty guy so he usually smells that way but its sickening right now. 

I'm gonna try to go get some FRER's tonight so I can test tomorrow. I'm so so nervous!


----------



## pambolina21

Good luck Kendra!! Hope it means something good and you get your BFP!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Me too. It's just so weird about the smell thing. I mean everything smells gross, lots of things taste gross, that didn't taste gross before... so who knows?!


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- sending dust your way... I will be checking in first thing tomorrow morning to see if you get that bfp you've been waiting for! I'll have all of my fingers and toes and everything crossed for ya.


----------



## KendraNoell

LOL I'm debating if I should even try to take one tonight LOL. I haven't drank a lot of fluids today (I know, bad girl, just not that thirsty) so I know my pee is pretty concentrated. Not sure though?


----------



## deafgal01

Couldn't hurt- do one tonight and then one tomorrow morning... Win-win!


----------



## KendraNoell

LOL. I just found a bunch of coupons from other boxes of FRERs I bought. Wondering if I can combine one of the box coupons with a manufacturer coupon I just printed offline. It would be a $3 discount! LOL


----------



## 30mummyof1

GL Kendra, i found things tasting weird when i got my bfp! Can't wait for you to test :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Kendra, good luck honey!!! All sounding great!!! That was one of my first symptoms an extra sensitive nose....i smell things now a mile off!! Awww so excited for you!!:happydance:

Well im off to docs to get my nxt rnd of hcg's and hopefully they shud have my progesterone levels back now! I cant believe how different i feel this time, thinks its a mix of the progesterone and the fab reflexology ive bn having! :happydance:Ooohhhh i hope its good news today girls! Am nervous but trying to stay positive!!! :thumbup:

Hope you all ok xxxxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

GL hun, i'm feeling really positive for you too :) 

When will you get your results? xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

OH MY GOD LADIES,

HOPES, CONGRATS! I CANNOT STOP MY TEARS FROM POURING DOWN AT YOUR NEWS! I AM BEYOND HAPPY FOR YOU SWEETIE!! :happydance:

LAURA, CONGRATS! AND TWINS! WHOAA! SO HAPPY FOR YOU AS WELL! BLESSINGS DOUBLED FOR YOU MAMA! :happydance:

9, I ADMIRE YOUR STRENGTH AND WISDOM, AND I KNOW YOU WILL SOON BE BLESSED AGAIN! I JUST KNOW IT! MY CONDOLENCES SWEETIE~:cry:

KENDRA, PAM, DG,, WHATS GOING ON WITH YOU?? HOW GOES THE TTC??

AS FOR ME, STILL HEALING EMOTIONALLY AND GOT MY FIRST AF ON THE 28TH. THE EX IS BEGGING TO COME HOME AND THOUGH I SEE HER, I SAY NOOOO TO MOVING BACK. I AM HONESTLY HAVING TOO MUCH FUN FLIRTING AND BEING SINGLE. TRYING TO CATCH A MAN BEFORE 40 TURNS INTO 41 BECAUSE I DO NOT WANT TO GIVE UP ON A ASIBLING FOR GI!! MISS YOU LADIES AND LOADS OF LOVE YOUR WAY!! XOXOXOXO:thumbup::flower:


----------



## pambolina21

FX Kendra! Look forward to your testing!

Jodie...nice to hear from you sweetie! Haven't seen you post in FB in awhile and found that you are no longer on my friends list...I know I didn't delete you...so I'm sad that that has happened...but I guess I can understand....Glad to see you on here and doing so well....

Baby...Good luck sweetie!!! Praying for awesome numbers!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck Asib. Hope you can get a sibling for GI!

As for me, on cd 4 already. I can't figure out if the flow is light or spotty. How the hell do you ladies know what to mark on the chart when you can't figure out the flow?


----------



## Flowerbaby

AS so glad to see you back on here! Awww i hope you arent gona let your ex back in your house. You Just enjoy having some naughty fun for now....you deserve it, you are such a beautiful lady so flirt flirt flirt girly!!!!!!!!! Love you lots babes xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:

DG i dont get the AF thing either, i think when my flow is brownish n just marking my pad its spotting......if its still quite a bit but brownish then its light, well thats how i interpret it! LOL!:wacko: Cant believe you on cd4 already! Whoop!!!:happydance:

Well girls.......the results are in......and my hcg is *530*!!!! Aww im pleased as i thought it would only be about 200! Was suppose to get them redone on wed but TBH i stress myself out too much waiting for the results so am gona give myself a few days off and go back for hcg and prog bloods on friday instead. Still no progesterone results yet though???? :shrug:

How is everyone else??? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Babyhopes- that's AWESOME levels! Hope it keeps rising and you're on your way! :yipee:

That makes sense. It's already going brown. :dohh: I haven't even reached for the tampons this cycle. :shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

I have cycles like that too and they are the best ones...i love a 'light flow' few days! LOL!:thumbup: I hate tampons i always feel like they are falling out, i just use them when i really have too!:winkwink:

What are your plans this month DG, are you gona opk or just dtd when you would normally O?? Awww i soooo hope you catch that eggy this month babes xxxx


----------



## deafgal01

I quit the opk at beginning of summer (due to budget being tight thru summer). I think this cycle I will not temp either. So looks like I'm gonna do the relaxed approach- just bd whenever I feel like it (especially when I'm gearing up to O around 12 to 17 cd).

I prefer tampons over pads... I just hate feeling pads there so the tampons are to my rescue usually but I thought it'd be a good change for me to actually see what the flow is like- it's harder to know the flow with tampons cuz the tampons will soak up whatever blood is coming down instead of letting it come out on the pad. Tampons don't feel like they're falling out for me. :haha: I think the whole idea of using pads makes me feel like I'm almost diapered... I get butt rash from it sometimes too which sucks- especially when I want to do my work outs.


----------



## KendraNoell

GRRRRRR so mad!

POAS this morning and go to wipe and I'm bleeding. Waste of a test and total shock to me because I did not feel that AF was coming at all :( no cramps, no sore BB's, no bloating, backache, nothing. 

I'm so irritated and tired of getting my hopes up!!!

DH has an appointment at the VA clinic on Wednesday, he's going to ask about an SA, I think they give them to Vets for free, so hopefully that will shed some light on things for us.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Aw Kendra... That sucks!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Kendra im sorry babes, really thought this was it for you aswell!! :flower:

DG you make me giggle!!!! :haha: i know what you mean though about pads....mine are the pantyliner type though as im not too heavy, i dont wear those nappy things with wings!!! Well actually i tell a lie, i do like to wear one in bed with my big period knickers, then my dh lafs his head off! I defo feel like i have a nappy on then, espesh with the size of my huge bum filling pants!!! Hee Hee!!! :rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Woo hoo Claire- great results hun! Might even be a sign of twins they are that high?!! :shrug:

Sorry to hear of af Kendra, really thought it would be a bfp. September bfp it is then hun :hugs: Keep positive x


----------



## deafgal01

Babyhopes- maybe it's time I tried the pantyliners style. Mine used to be heavy but it's not been that heavy in a long time- it's more of medium flow these days when I start. I hate when it overloads though and gets on my pantys or my clothes.


----------



## pambolina21

So sorry Kendra! That happened to me last week...took my last IC and when I went to wipe...there she was...lol...We'll get your BFP's soon hun!!! I hope the SA goes well! My husband and I were talking about that the other day and if this round of Clomid doesn't work he's going to get tests just so we can rule him out! I don't think it's him...I KNOW it's me...but it would be nice to know.

I started my pills last night so I'm taking them on CD4-8...I really want to get alot of follicles and I know the later you take it the less you get...I really hope this time works!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG girls, ive got my progesterone levels back from 13dpo and they were 73.5 or 75.3 i cant remember what she said now as i was soooo excited to hear such a high number! Bloody helllllll!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: When i m/c they were 4.9!!!!! So cant have been much more than that beforehand! Well it looks like the progesterone is doing its job for me! fingers toes ears eyes legs arms fingers and everything crossed!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Got my next levels on friday so hoping they still nice n high!:thumbup:

Just nearly told DH, well ive given him a clue, he just text n said he needs to detox when he gets back so i text back and said i had been detoxing for a week......im waiting for him to ask 'Why???'.......still not telling him though! Hee Hee!!!!!:haha:

DG Pantyliners is the way forward babes!! Whahooooo!!!!! Hoping you dont need any this month though, get bd'ing and get those legs in the air!!!!! Thats what did the job for me!!!!:thumbup:

Yaay for clomid Pam......hope you got the OPK's at the ready, looking forward to cing a nice BFP OPK from ya xxxx:hugs:

Aww RAch, twins would be ace....high progesterone can mean multiple birth too but i think its just the vaggy suppositries im on......:thumbup:How you today?? xx:hugs:

Gona treat myself to a proper pregnancy ticker if all is well on friday....still very nervous....but feeling a little bit better each day xxxx:cloud9:


----------



## Cherrylicious

Good news Babyhopes2011!!!

So Sorry Kendra :(, maybe next month :)

:dust:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi cherry, how are you?? when are you goin to start testing hun? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've got everything crossed for you Claire, fab numbers again :) ahh be the icing on the cake to bw twins as well wouldn't it! :happydance:

I'm good thanks hun, looking forward to seeing mw next week as haven't seen her since 16wks!


----------



## Cherrylicious

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi cherry, how are you?? when are you goin to start testing hun? xx

I wanna try and wait until the 19th if i can :) i'll prob test before if AF isn't here :) 

Hope i get a :bfp: and have a sticky bean :) my breasts are starting to hurt a bit, sort of like the last pregnancy, hope you have a Happy & Healthy 9 months Darling :) <3



:dust:


----------



## pambolina21

that's wonderful news Baby!!! I'm SOOOO happy for you! Looks like you got yourself a sticky bean!!! YAY!!! :happydance: I can't wait to see US pictures!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww thanks hun....cant wait for you to start testing! You will have to let us know what symptoms you are having! Awww i think you shud start testing earlier! Hee hee! Im such a poas addict! I think i was testing from 7dpo this time! Got my bfp at 10dpo but when i look at my 9dpo tests and even 8dpo there are def faint lines on them!! Ohhhh i love too poas! Lol!! Good luck babes xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks pam!!! Where has your ticker gone, i like to know what cd you are on so i can keep track of you! Lol! Good luck this cycle hun, c'mon clomid baby! :happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

Oh...my subscription to FF has expired so I guess they took it away...lol...I haven't been temping or anything so there's nothing on the chart anyway...I'm currently on CD5....this is gonna take forever! LOL!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

can you all pray I am taking my son to the hospital he fell on his head, and he is now very sleepy so pray he doesnt have a concussion.


----------



## pambolina21

Praying sweetie!!!

Babyhopes...made a ticker just for you...LMAO!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww lovin the ticker Pam! Yaaayyy! 10 days will go in no time! Cant wait xx :happydance:

9, will say a little prayer for your DS, i so hope he is okay, please let us know xxx:hugs:

Am off to sleep coz sooooo tired! Night night everyone. Sweet dreams!! :sleep:


----------



## deafgal01

9- sending tons of prayers and thoughts in your direction. Hope your son is ok. That's not fun to deal with.


----------



## MrsMM24

KENDRA, so very sorry AF swooped in, totally thought this was your month!! Unless this is IB??? Sept is an AWESOME month, looking forward to your Sept BFP!!! :dust:

BABYHOPES, I cannot wait to hear from you over the next 9 mos!!! H&H 9 mos!

9, I am sending up prayers [-o&lt;for your little man, update us when you can!

I had a positive OV test this morning ladies!!! And the "donation" arrived earlier than expected. My temp also took a rise this morning so I am HOPING and PRAYING[-o&lt; this is it!! Wednesday we will "donate" again and Test on 8/23!!! :dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

well he is fine, the er was packed wouldnt be able to see him for 6 hours so I took him to urgent care and he got seen right away. He is fine! he just needs to be monitered for the next 24 hours, and so far they think he is just fine. I was so so worried. but all is good now.


----------



## Cherrylicious

9babiesgone said:


> well he is fine, the er was packed wouldnt be able to see him for 6 hours so I took him to urgent care and he got seen right away. He is fine! he just needs to be monitered for the next 24 hours, and so far they think he is just fine. I was so so worried. but all is good now.



Glad he's okay :) 


:dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks cherry and thanks everyone for your support and prayers. I swear you are all like a 2nd family to me. and if you ever need to ven to r talk pm me !!! :hugs:


----------



## Cherrylicious

9babiesgone said:


> thanks cherry and thanks everyone for your support and prayers. I swear you are all like a 2nd family to me. and if you ever need to ven to r talk pm me !!! :hugs:


You're welcome hunni :)


:dust:


----------



## pambolina21

No problem sweetie! So glad he's okay!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

me too!!! you are all so awesome :hugs:

and :dust: for everyone still trying


----------



## deafgal01

9- I feel the same way. All of you ladies are my second family on here.


----------



## 9babiesgone

yep so so true!! :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope your little boy is ok 9, horrible when they hurt themselves isn't it :(

How's everyone today? Claire-only 1 more sleep till you can tell dh your amazing news :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, how are we all??? xx

Hi Rach, yep one more sleep to go! I had a dream last night that i forgot to tell him and i was 6 months and still flying then remembered i was preggers and he was upset i hadnt told him earlier! :wacko:

9, hope you DS is okay chick :hugs:

Awww im tired this morning, woke up at 5.30am! Managed to get another hours sleep after but think i will feel it all day! :sleep: Got a few jobs to do today so am hoping today goes quickly! Am soooo excited to tell DH!!! :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

haha! i'm sure you won't forget! :)

I've just had to buy my car insurance, car tax last week so am officially broke now -ggrrrr how expensive is it just to drive these days!


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Morning Ladies,

9, I am happy that your son is doing ok. I know until these 24 hrs are up, you will remain on the worry train, it is only natural. As you said, we are alllll here for you, for each other, and that is sooo great! :hugs:

BABYHOPES, sounds like you have a busy, but excitingly anticipating day ahead of you. 

30, I know what you mean, the week after I M/C I had a super flat tire that needed replacing, and a week after that, my brakes were ridiculous. They just got replaced this weekend, pair that up with OV, I have been just drained, financially and physically. Head up!!! :hugs:

AFM, I am suuuper tired this morning, and went to bed earlier than normal. Nerves are probably overwhelmed with hopefulness I guess. I have a minor headache, but I am about to eat some breakfast so hopefully that helps things out. I hope you are all doing well this Tuesday.

:dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey MrsMM, oooohhh congrats on the bfp opk! How exciting!!! So are you in your TWW now then? Im sooo excited for you and have everything crossed that this is you month hun xxxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I can't believe whats going on in England at mo, its just so frightening and a scary world to bring up our children in :cry: Been on fb and there are rumour's of it all starting in my town tonight -hope its not true. :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Mrs MM - exciting stuff. :) Wishing you all the best for a Aug bfp :happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

What's going on Mummy?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Started in London Pam, a man was shot by armed police then riots started - vandolism, violence, innocent people being mugged and looting from shops. Now spread across the country. I've never known anything like it here


----------



## deafgal01

Mummy I'll be praying it doesn't start in your town. That is scary to see happen in our world. Dummy people... Why can't they just get along and not do bad things?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks dg, i know they are taking precautions already. It is sad, that there are a small number of stupid people who just want to wreck havoc in our world


----------



## deafgal01

Definitely... I'll never understand why some people lack the common sense to not do stupid things like that. Oh well... :shrug: best we can do is cope with it and not be scared of them. It's good that they're already taking precautions and stuff... I didn't even know about this happening til you mentioned it and then I saw it on the news this afternoon. :dohh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

True, yeah i think its being shown across the world now, as its gone on for 4 days already.


----------



## KendraNoell

I don't think it was IB, I'm counting it as a full AF even though after a day its gone already, there was just too much there during that time to be IB. My AF is always pretty light anyway. Just hoping its not hubby cause I don't think they can do a lot about that if he doesn't have very good quality sperm can they?


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- I don't know... I've heard he can take vitamins and stuff to help his sperms but I still don't understand how that works. :shrug: Maybe the other ladies can explain it better.


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah I know he can take vitamins. I read up on this a while back. I remember with my ex his semen was really thick (trying not to TMI lol) but my husbands is really watery. I read that watery sperm is a sign of infertility and I just hope my exes was too thick and so it feels too watery with DH. But of course my ex has a son now, and we don't, so who knows :(


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hmmm...cant help you really kendra except to advise your DH to take extra vits, i think its zinc? but i could be wrong....i know that Pregnacare do a male version of their conception multi-vitamin so im not sure if you can get hold of it in the US? I do know somebody who's DH did have a very very very low sperm count and they had too go for IVF and they now have a baby so it is possible to concieve with help! Have you been checked out for ovulation hun?? :hugs:

Awww the riots and looting over here has been awful, i must watch the news to catch up on it all, i dont live anywhere near it as yet and hoping it stays well away from the North east.....how scary for you though Rachel, hope the stupid idiots stay well away from your town xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

BABYHOPES, Yes, I am gonna be in the TWW. I am testing on 8/23 however because we have the 2nd "donation" tomorrow.

30, I know, it is crazy to see the news over there. Please be safe in your town.

KENDRA, I am so very sorry that AF has reared fully. And yes, there are vitamins that can "help" your hubby, but doesn't "fix" the situation, but low or weak swimmers still are able to fertilize. Especially when you create a CM enviornment that is easier for them. GL. 

AFM, I am officially going to enter the TWW, as it seems I did not get a 2nd +OPK this morning. I am thinking that I probably OV in the evening and my +OPK was the end of it??? Only because after a MC I know things are different, and my temps are climbing, even though it is slowly climbing. Tomorrow's donation will be to just cover all the basis, and because we can't send it back :haha: but not jokingly, I hope that my OV was good and our timing was better! FXD and :dust: to the thread!


----------



## KendraNoell

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hmmm...cant help you really kendra except to advise your DH to take extra vits, i think its zinc? but i could be wrong....i know that Pregnacare do a male version of their conception multi-vitamin so im not sure if you can get hold of it in the US? I do know somebody who's DH did have a very very very low sperm count and they had too go for IVF and they now have a baby so it is possible to concieve with help! Have you been checked out for ovulation hun?? :hugs:
> 
> Awww the riots and looting over here has been awful, i must watch the news to catch up on it all, i dont live anywhere near it as yet and hoping it stays well away from the North east.....how scary for you though Rachel, hope the stupid idiots stay well away from your town xxxx:hugs:

Yep I had a 21 day progesterone test and everything checked out, and had an ultrasound and no cysts or anything like that. I have a clean bill of health. I understand there is IVF and all that but there is no way we could afford that and my insurance doesn't cover it.


MrsMM24 said:


> BABYHOPES, Yes, I am gonna be in the TWW. I am testing on 8/23 however because we have the 2nd "donation" tomorrow.
> 
> 30, I know, it is crazy to see the news over there. Please be safe in your town.
> 
> KENDALL, I am so very sorry that AF has reared fully. And yes, there are vitamins that can "help" your hubby, but doesn't "fix" the situation, but low or weak swimmers still are able to fertilize. Especially when you create a CM enviornment that is easier for them. GL.
> 
> AFM, I am officially going to enter the TWW, as it seems I did not get a 2nd +OPK this morning. I am thinking that I probably OV in the evening and my +OPK was the end of it??? Only because after a MC I know things are different, and my temps are climbing, even though it is slowly climbing. Tomorrow's donation will be to just cover all the basis, and because we can't send it back :haha: but not jokingly, I hope that my OV was good and our timing was better! FXD and :dust: to the thread!

That's true what you're saying about CM. I may look into preseed especially if his sperm count ends up being low.

I am kind of peeved about something I just read on someone's facebook. They made the comment that women who buy pregnancy tests at the dollar store obviously can't afford to have a child and shouldn't be able to conceive. I laid into the b!tch. I said, um, hello? That's like going to Walmart and refusing to buy generic pain reliever or cough syrup because you don't want to look "too broke". Really? Ugh. Some people.


----------



## pambolina21

Obviously those people don't know what it's like TTC (especially when it's taking over a year) We learn to be savvy and try and save cause this whole TTC stuff is EXPENSIVE! I'd go off on them too...


----------



## deafgal01

People need to learn to NOT judge others by what they tend to buy (or where they go shopping at). Just because we buy dollar store tests doesn't mean we can't "afford" having babies. It just means we're trying to be smart with our money so that we can put money to best use (aka having kids when we have them finally).


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, how are we all?? Hope you all well!!:hugs:

Well todays the day DH is home!! Well tonight actually....awww im so excited to see him :happydance::happydance::happydance: i cant wait to have a decent nights sleep aswell as ive slept terribly for a week now!:nope: 

Spoke to my consultant yesterday and he pleased with my results upto now, im getting my hcg drawn again in morning and he wants that to be above 1000, please please let it be!!!:thumbup: then i get hcg drawn weekly for next few weeks and all being well i will be scanned at 8 weeks. Am really really nervous though as its that dreaded time again....please please be sticky little one :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well just checked a online local magazine that covers my town and surrounding areas and there was no trouble last night woo hoo! Must have just been people speculating on fb. However it has spread to lots of other major cities round England, such morons out there.

Thats rediculous Kendra, people should get a life! 

Claire- hun you must be so excited! Do you mean you are being tested today? Have got everything crossed for you, but i do really feel this is your sticky bean :) or maybe beans eeek!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi Rach...awww thank you! I go to c my GP in morn to get HCG done....got everything crossed!! I will be over moon if its over 1000! Ive normally started to lose symptoms by 18dpo and have terrible cramping and backache constantly but so far so good!! Have hardly had any cramping just the odd 10 mins here n there, i seem to get it about 4pm, if i have a little nap then it goes, but its only a dull ache. Awww id love twinsys! Apparently high hcg can mean a girl??? So who knows...as long as i got a nice healthy baby i dont mind! How are you today?? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

A little cramping is normal so all sounding good hun :) 

I'm good thanks hun, getting lots of kicks from my little boy now - love it! :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Babyhopes- fingers crossed it comes back over 1000 :yipee: I'm glad your hubby finally comes home tonight. How are you gonna break the news to him? I hadn't heard of high hcg meaning a girl (where can I find that info at) cuz I always heard that it's good to have hcg increasing the first couple weeks of the pregnancy. It doesn't give way as to which gender it might be. I've heard about the heartbeat of the baby possibly giving a clue what it might be genderwise.


----------



## MrsMM24

I would lay into them as well, it is PAST expensive for some of us and we would like to save where we can. In our case, we are "paying" for quite a bit of things in order to get that :bfp:, not to mention, we already were successful and have 1 child. Not worried about such comments anymore though, I've learned that ignorance is a widespread thing.

CLAIRE, this is GREAT! :happydance: I have been waiting for you to give him the good news! Happy you will be able to get some rest now too, it will be good for you. My FXD for your blood levels tomorrow, and prayers as well. Stick Sticky Bean Stick!!!

AFM, 2DPO, I think (FF hasn't confirmed) and I woke this morning not feeling too well. Temps shot up pretty good as well. Hopefully Monday and this morning, intiated a pretty good chase for the egg! :dust:

<---- 2DPO


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Claire,

How did your dh take the news? on :cloud9: i bet!! What time are your tests today? Will be thinking of you hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well told DH and he over moon! He was shocked tbh as i cant keep secrets and he cudnt believe i hadnt told him, but he understands why. :thumbup: well im off to docs now for my next round of hcg....ugh am sooo nervous :wacko: had some cramps yesterday right up until bedtime but think they were through nerves as well as growing pains....please please let me get a good result, c'mon progesterone be my saviour!!! :thumbup:

Hope you all ok, will catch up later xx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

We posted at exactly the same time! :haha: Good luck hun, look forward to hearing your super results later :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well bn to docs and awaiting results, should know bt 3pm...ugh i hate this waiting game, am nervous! Got a nervous belly, ive had 3 bm's already this morn! Lol! xxx:winkwink:


----------



## pambolina21

good luck sweetie!!! I have a feeling everything is going to be okay!


----------



## 9babiesgone

hey pam , can I make a ticker like yours??? I just started clomid again, and my new doctor says I can try as soon as I want, bc all the tissue is gone. and I just found out from my lawyer that my medical case, is probably going to win, bc the old doctors that messed up dont want to go to trial they want to settle.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Glad you have a case 9, and its looking like you will win after what you have been through :hugs:
FX for a bfp this month :)

Any news Claire? x


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks 30!!!!

how are you?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Girls......drum roll please.......and the results are in.....3199! OMG im in complete shock! Bloooody helllll! Whahooooooooooooo!!!!! Im cying years of joy!!! :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Girls......drum roll please.......and the results are in.....3199! OMG im in complete shock! Bloooody helllll! Whahooooooooooooo!!!!! Im crying tears of joy!!! :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm well thanks 9, just wanting my oh to discuss names but he seems reluctant..grr says i'll change my mind before he's born!


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg Claire- thats fantastic news! I'm even more convinced of 2 :baby:'s now!!


----------



## pambolina21

Claire that's amazing!!!!!!!!!!!! WONDERFUL NEWS!!!! YAY!!!!!!!

9babies....yea honey...go for it...lol...

I'm so happy to hear that you have a case and are going to win!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks pam!!

claire glad to hear you are doing well. and I hop ehe will start deciding on some names. how frustrating.


congrats babyhopes what amazing news!!! You must be over the moon.


----------



## pambolina21

9babies...we are just says behind each other....FX for us both!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks fxed for you :dust:

I can not wait to really ovulate, and I have my opks ready. they are at the office right now just have ot wait till 9 am, to pick them up.


----------



## Flowerbaby

I just said that to DH and he was excited at the thought! Nahhh i think its a girl, just the one!:baby: Awww i havent eaten all day and made myself get stomach cramps....time to relax, take a deep breath and start believing that i really am preggers!!! Ohhh gona get myself a nice new ticker! Lol! xx:thumbup:

How is everyone?? xx


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Babyhopes :yipee: That's awesome news about the results!!!

9 :hugs: Good to know your case will win. Good luck- I hope you do get some kind of peace knowing that you went after the old doctors for their screw up.

As for me, I'm doing fine today. How's everyone else out there? :hi:


----------



## MrsMM24

CLAIRE, those numbers are so high!!! AWESOME! I have to agree with 30... I think that this could be TWO.... :happydance:

9, That is WONDERFUL that you will be trying again soon, you and PAM will have to be bump buddies with me if we can get these :bfp:s in the next couple weeks. FXD!! Things are looking up for you again, as the case seems already won! So good. :dust:

AFM, my chart looks different this morning, I hope I am not getting my hopes up too much. I feel better today, not sick like yesterday. My temp rose more this morning, and it seems I OV on Sunday. I did not that the OPK was the darkest in the evening. I do morning and evening just in case I ov I think that I OV on CD19 or CD20 but that is hopefulness since the "donation" was monday, I want to think I timed things so well. I think I am 3-4DPO??? Just hoping my temps stay up and I have a :bfp: in my near future.... FXD!

:dust: to the whole thread!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes you really are preggers Claire! woo hoo! yes have something to eat and relax :)

do you have to have more tests? x


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope you and me pam and mrsmm, are all bump buddies!! wohoo, and you two kendra, and deafgal!! Lets do this.


:dust: :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:dance: Bring on the bfps this cycle. C'mon we can do this ladies- totally do this!


----------



## MrsMM24

I am with you on that 9!!! Come on Ladies!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

woohoo!!! we have to do this! LOL


:hugs: :dust:


----------



## pambolina21

Definately! I'm trying! LOL!!! Took my last pill today so I'm hoping I'll ovulate around the 20th or so....FX for that! I think we're gonna BD everyother day and the day of O and make sure I BD at least 3 days after....but we also gotta make sure we BD in the mornings or at least late afternoons cause waiting till almost 12:00 when the kids are sound asleep isn't cutting it anymore! LOL!!!


----------



## pambolina21

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1115/1115325i4jr4jp5au.jpg


----------



## 9babiesgone

well I am still only on pill number 2 of clomid for me!! I am taking it from day 5-9 schedule. the only problem is the silly ticker i have, wont let me put that is it day 6 now day 5. LOL
I probably wont ovulate for awhile. till the 17th at the very least. so we are so close in ovulation days!!! I can not wait till I get my opks, I wish they were here already. I am waiting on my order. it should come tomorrow or sat.


----------



## pambolina21

I still have a ton of OPK's left...just don't have any hpt's....lol...I really should order some!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I got 2 free hpts when I bought 7 opks from babyhopes.com. and it was only 8.99 for 7 opks and 2 hpts. 
yeah I just hate waiting for mail here, bc you have to go to theoffice to get your mail.


----------



## pambolina21

yea that would suck!!! I just ordered 20 hpt's from Amazon and it was only $5.00 free shipping...should be here no later than the 22nd I think...which is fine cause that's around the time I'll ovulate so I really won't need them till after...lol...


----------



## 9babiesgone

lol that is an awesome price. I would buy from amazon, but I don tlike their opks. lol
I obviously didnt get the best deal :(


----------



## pambolina21

nah, you did fine....they have good tests where you ordered!


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah I have used them before. though when I get paid again I am buying from early-pregnancy-tests.com, thave an offer for 20 ovulation tests, and 15 pregnancy for $34!!!


----------



## pambolina21

Hmm...seems alittle high...but since you don't like Amazon opk's....I guess it's the next best thing...lol...I've never had a problem with their opk's...I bought 50 a while back and still have some for this next cycle...when should I start testing?

I started getting sharp pains in my right ovary...reckon it's the Clomid doing it's thing?


----------



## 9babiesgone

I dont know earlypregnancy tests .com seemed more sensitive to me, than the amazon ones. I can not ever seem to get a positive on a wondfo! don tknow why. 

I dont know when you should test. I am going to start a few days after my last pill, (the 14th), and then test probably starting on the 17th.

yeah clomid can cause sharp pains. but i was told it is normal.


----------



## pambolina21

well I figure it's just follicles getting ready...LOL....

I think I'll start testing in a few days too...since it is only 8 days away...


----------



## 9babiesgone

my ticker is off, it is not going by the clomid I will probably ovulate before the 22nd. LOL
I hate these things. 

I am excited for you. I hope you get your :bfp: on your ovulation test and then a nother :bfp: on a hpt!!


----------



## pambolina21

I hope so too sweetie!! I pray for that for all of us whose waiting for that forever BFP!!!

Do you mind if I ask...what's going to happen now with the settlement? I mean, what exactly comes from the settlement?


----------



## KendraNoell

Yay hopes so excited for you! And I think that you do have multiples in there! That went up quite a bit in three days and I think for one its just supposed to double every day? I dunno but sounds promising!

DH and I are fighting right now so who knows what this cycle will bring :(


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww thanks girls, yes its doubling quickly Kendra, every 27ish hours at min...average is around 31, but they say 48-72 hours for a guideline! So there maybe two if not one heathly baby will do me fine...!:thumbup:

Wow girls it looks like you are gona O around the same time if im correct? So you will be testing around same time! Yeahhhh i cant wait for more BFP's on here!!:happydance:

MrsMM, all sounding good upto now...think you are 4dpo today arent you? Wow not long until testing!! When are gona have a go?? I cant wait! Sounds positive that you may have caught that eggy if you o'd sunday? Whahoo :happydance:

Kendra sorry you and dh are arguing, hope you can make it uo before O time babes xxx :hugs:

How is everone else today?? I had a bit of cramping n backache last night, gone for now though..think its just bubba having a growing spurt! :baby:

Im off shopping today as goin to races next week so i need a new dress....ohhhh i love to shop!:thumbup:

Rach my next hcg test is next thurs...have to get them weekly then hoping to get a scan at 8 weeks all being well, the epu wont scan before 8 wks now, new rule apparently! Ugh! If my levels are still high i might talk them into an earlier one though! Hows u today? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ahh that's cool, although its stressful waiting for results least it can put your mind at rest afterwards. Sounds like they are looking after you though, just pain having to wait till 8wks. 

I'm good thanks hun, think my boy is going to be a footballer! but i love it really :)

Trying to convince oh to go to the beach tomorrow. I just want Thomas to be able to have a play in the sand once this year! As we are not going on hols :( 
Need weather to perk up but looking like it will be quite cloudy with some rain showers grr

Hope you find a lovely dress, :happydance: i haven't bought anything for myself in ages. Still fit into my old clothes but will probably need some winter maternity stuff.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yep it is stressful waiting for the results but worth it when i get good news!!! i was screaming on the phone, the nurse was in hysterics, she thinks im bonkers anyway! LOL!:rofl:

Well ive seen a dress in New Look, i dont normally look in there but they have quite a good range in at min...im normally a River Island girly! LOL! Anyway its a floaty dress, black n shortish and i thought im at a wedding in October and will probs have a little bump by then so will luck cute for that aswell. Need to find a fascinator for my hair, goodness knows where i will get one from!!! :shrug:Winter maternity clothes should be easy to find hun, i think Next do nice maternity wear...think i will just be wearing leggings and long jumpers!!!:thumbup: Not long to go now chick, are you having anymore scans??:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah it will probably be new look for me too, its about the only place left in swindon that does maternity wear, not sure why as women are still having babies!!

Sounds lovely, and good if it will last as well :)

Nope, no more scans :( Just mw visits every 4 wks till near the end when its every 2 i think.


----------



## MrsMM24

KENDRA, sorry you and the hubby are arguing, but that happens. I am sure that it will be over soon, and you will be closer to OV, make-up BD is GREAT!!!! :winkwink: 

BABYHOPES, I am just sooo excited about your numbers! I just can't wait, it's actually helping me thru the TWW! GL at the Appt on Thurs.... keep those numbers coming. I am sure that the mild cramping is from baby growth, you are right around the time where growth starts getting faster.

30, I hope the weather clears so you can get your LO to the beach, we have the same weather here right now so looks like we will be indoors. Lucky you fitting in your clothes, winter maternity is cuuute too!

AFM, my chart looks different this morning, FF finally put some crosshairs up, which is as I expected, Sun OV!! I have a GREAT chance of catching that egg, because my OPK was pos in the evening, not fully pink in the morning, but deeply pink that evening. So if 12-24 hrs is true to scale, we are in good timing because it was 13 hours later that the "donation" was placed!!! FXD. Wed's "donation" could be a little off, but was just covering ground.... I hope I am not getting my hopes up too much. I am a little sluggish today and have had some cramps since last night, reminding me of AF :wacko: My temp only increased slightly this morning. 5DPO, and hoping my temps stay up.... FXD!

I hope you all have a GREAT weekend, and we get some rest, :bfp:s, and more great news!!

:dust: and :hugs: to the thread!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks babyhopes. yep me and pam are going to be ovulating very close together, bc we are both taking clomid!!! woohoo!! can not wait!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina21 said:


> I hope so too sweetie!! I pray for that for all of us whose waiting for that forever BFP!!!
> 
> Do you mind if I ask...what's going to happen now with the settlement? I mean, what exactly comes from the settlement?

WEll the settlement is pretty much money settled for me, for my treatment, nad for the damages and also, the doctors have to sign that they will no longer treat patients for one year, to get their licenses reviewed at the end of the year. My lawyer thinks after the review board sees what tehy did, they wont be practicing anymore. :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Mrs MM i had cramps around 4/5dpo! Ooohhhhh exciting!! Yep defo sounding good that you may have caught it chick. Did u opk on the mon to c if it was negative?? xx:hugs:

9 & Pam, am soooo excited for you clomid chicks!! Aww hope you bothget bfp's together! xx

DG how are ya babe? Whereabouts in your cycle are you hun?? xx

Kendra have you and dh made up yet? x

Rach, did u get to the beach??xx

Well ive got my dates wrong girls as i didnt put in due date calculator that i hav 26 day cycles so im a little further along than i thought. Its all confusing though isnt it! Spoke to my gp today and he agreed that im 5+1 and told me i need to book my MW appt for 6 weeks! Yaayyy! I still darent yet though....one baby step at a time! :thumbup:

Hugs and babydust to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

Good, I hope my symptoms continue to mirror your successful cycle BABYHOPES!!! Yes, I OPK'd Monday and Tuesday. Monday I had a little less pink. Tuesday it was an eye-sore to see any pink! Soooo hopeful timing was good! OPKs mean OV 12-24 hrs later sooooo.... it was about 9pm when I got it.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh even better Claire - your past the 5wk mark now :) I'd book your app' if your doc's is anything like mine the midwife gets booked up quickly although i understand its all quite scary :hugs:

It's beach tomorrow hun, well hopefully. He's going along with it at mo' just hope the weather doesn't put him off. Shame Thomas isn't talking much yet, then he wouldn't want to disapoint him!


----------



## pambolina21

9babiesgone said:


> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> I hope so too sweetie!! I pray for that for all of us whose waiting for that forever BFP!!!
> 
> Do you mind if I ask...what's going to happen now with the settlement? I mean, what exactly comes from the settlement?
> 
> WEll the settlement is pretty much money settled for me, for my treatment, nad for the damages and also, the doctors have to sign that they will no longer treat patients for one year, to get their licenses reviewed at the end of the year. My lawyer thinks after the review board sees what tehy did, they wont be practicing anymore. :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh wow!!! I sure hope they don't! FREAKIN MONSTERS!!! Despite it all it's hard to put a price on 2 precious lives...but I know they are looking down on you and will be with you again in future children....And I truly believe that!!!:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

So today is Day 1 after stopping Clomid...7 more days and I should hopefully be ovulating!!! BRING ON THE :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh I am so excited for you. I have 2 days left of clomid. my ticker is off I am on day 7!! woohoo!! we are so close. I am so happy!!! 
anyways umm yeah the settlement is a great thing, but the money really wasnt the point, I didnt even know about that, till after my lawyer already filed for me. the point is I want them out of their jobs so they cant hurt anyone else.


:hugs: :dust:
I am so excited. just pray that my hubby is up for sex when I get an positive opk bc he is working and going to school and might not have much energy. LOL and not to mention he has a few more weeks of this. september 1st he should be finally done with school.


----------



## pambolina21

Oh I know it's not about money honey (I rhymed..haha) I think the satisfaction of them being out of practice would be enough...I just hate all this for you!!!

Are the babies going to be buried? Sorry if it's a bad thing to ask...I just wondered....sorry if I hurt you for asking.

I hope he's up for some BDing too!!! My husnand works alot and get tired fast once he's home...but he knows what's coming and I told him to prepare and possibly take off work...LOL...I'm determined this month!!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

we had a small funeral after we lost the 2nd one. burying them both next to each other, like they would be sleeping if they were alive. :cry: It was heartbreaking. they were so tiny. but you could see their hands and face and feet. : ( 

I am so excited for us both. hopefully we will both get our bding in on our ovulation days and as much as we can. : ) crossing my fingers we do!!


----------



## pambolina21

Aww...that's so sweet hun!!! I know it's been tough...and I admire your strength!!

Oh we will!!! We'll both get our BFP's!!!! It's nice having someone on the exact same pattern as me...Clomid kicked my butt this month and it didn't last month...so maybe that's a good sign! I have to go in for CD21 bloods on the 24th...and I PRAY I have a higher number than 8.6!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I will pray that it is higher than that for you. I am so glad we are in this cycle together!!! we are on the same wavelength. I love it. hopefully bump buddies soon!! and if we do conceive around the same time, we hav eto take bump pictures every week. : )


----------



## pambolina21

Oh goodness...dunno if I can do that! LOL!!! I'm a whale so I won't show anytime soon...probably not until 5 months or something...lol...BUT...I'll do it for you! Just don't laugh at my already pregnant looking gut...LMAO!!!

I'm glad we're in this together to hun....just warning....I plan on torturing myself this cycle with testing early and symptom spotting like crazy!!!


----------



## pambolina21

here's something intresting...my bbs are still sore as ever!!! Wonder why they are still like this when AF has been gone a few days now...hmmmm....


----------



## 9babiesgone

weird. that is weird indeed. and dont worry about already looking pregnant, i do too. LOL

bet you look great though.

wish I could get my kids to go to bed. : (


----------



## pambolina21

Mine are still awake too! But not for long! They are getting on my nerves right now so nighty night they go...Momma needs a break!


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah mine are too!! and they wont sleep and wont stop coming into my room. i need an break. non-stop having them all week till 10 pm, by myself and then having them by myself on saturdays too for almost 2 months now. I can not wait till this school of my dear hubby is over.


----------



## pambolina21

I got one down...and the older ones are watching a movie while they lay in bed...does the trick every time!!!

My opk's are already starting to get dark! WEIRD!!!
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 1









opk1.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## KendraNoell

Hello all... we're still not getting along too great, he's really upset with me because I told him to f*** off and die... I said it out of anger cause I'm stressed over my limit and took it out on him. I hope that we can make it work, I love him so much...


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Honey, you two really need to learn to communicate in better ways when you're angry instead of allowing yourself to take it out on him every time. I know it's hard to NOT take it out on him every time you're angry. Do you have any way to relieve that stress? Some time to yourself or work outs that you're able to do or anything of the sort?


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope everyone is doing better this morning. me and hubs, had bded last night. lots of fun!! LOL now I just need him to do the same, when I ovulate. LOL


----------



## pambolina21

LOL...good luck!!! I know what it's like to battle a tired hubby!


----------



## 9babiesgone

they are super grumpy when tehy are tired, arent they? LOL


----------



## pambolina21

he's grumpy when he's tired but if I work enough magic he comes around...lol...

Just talked to him a few minutes ago and he told me that his grandmother passed away around 2:30am....I feel so bad! He hasn't seen her in a long time and I've never met her...so now we're trying to make arrangements to make it to the funeral on Tuesday.


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh I am so sorry!! that sucks majorly! I hope he is ok.


: (

maybe to cheer you up:

on a happy note, I got my package from fertibella, it came with free 10 opks, and free 10 hpts. yay!!! woohoo, plus the other 7 opks/2 hpts I ordered from babyhopes.com.


----------



## pambolina21

It's getting a bit darker!
 



Attached Files:







opk2.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## KendraNoell

Yay Pam! I hope you catch that eggy!

Deaf- I know our communication sucks. I was upset because he was out on his motorcycle and he text me at 6:50 and said he was on his way home. The place he was coming from was an hour away, so after about 8:30 I was getting really worried. He didn't come home until almost 10:30 and said he got lost and had no service. It just sounded fishy and that was the only night I was really going to be able to be alone with him during the week and I was really upset that he wasn't home to be with me. It just turned into something it shouldn't have.

He joined this motorcycle club and he basically has to prove himself and his dedication to the club so apparently that means he can ignore all of his other priorities. I was trying to set him straight and it backfired. I just don't like to be worried like that because there have been a few motorcycle accidents in the area lately and one person recently died from one so I get a bit paranoid when he's not home when he says he'll be. 

It's all good now.


----------



## pambolina21

I can see why that would sound fishy...just reading it makes my hairs stand up...I'll personally kick his ass if he's messing with my girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't mind making a road trip...I've always wanted to go to WA!!!! And you can tell him that!:grr: He needs to be taking care of you and his responsibilities...not joining some motorcycle hulligans....I just don't get men...and they say WE are the difficult ones!! HAAAAA! That is so not true!!!

Sorry he's being like that...and glad that things are "good now"!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- :hugs: That sucks. Yeah, that sounds fishy. I worry anytime my man is out way longer/later than he planned on being. Men are the difficult ones... I don't blame you for worrying especially considering the amount of accidents with motorcycles lately. He should not ignore you or your concerns. Why should he have to prove himself to that motorcycle club? It sounds fishy.

Pam- yay for it getting darker! Get busy!


----------



## pambolina21

will do in a few days...LOL...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning girls!

How is everyone today?

Didn't manage to get oh to beach, weather was looking rubbish but we took Thomas to longleat safari park and he loved it, loved going on a train and seeing monkeys jump on our car! so least we had a day out as a family.
Today got a family meal to go to, think oh is getting worn out with it all! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls how are we all??

Wow lots been going on in a day or so!:thumbup:

Pam your opk's are defo getting darker!! I rckn you will see a positive in the next day or so.....:happydance: how exciting!!!! :happydance:

Kendra, awwww hope you n dh get sorted chick, does snd a bit fishy but it cud be that he got lost? Hmmmm IDK:shrug: it is a worry though! My dh wanted too buy a bike he loves them, i told him to go take a run n jump off a cliff! No bloody chance! He's not mentioned it since, bikes scare me:nope: you must tell your dh to get his priorities right!!:thumbup:

Sounds like you had a lovely day Rach....im off for a swim today then goin out for roast beef n yorkshire puds at my local! Mmmm i love sunday dinner! Then i'll be ready for my nap about 3pm, i slept for 2hour 45mins yesterday aftnun, then i didnt wana get up!! Ive got bags of energy in morning then by 3pm am completely zapped!!! :sleep:

DG, 9, MrsMM how are ya girlies?? Xxx

Anyone heard anything from Laura or AS? Hope they both ok, we miss you!!! :cry:


----------



## 30mummyof1

It is very tiring in the early days, get in your naps when you can hun :) I still have 1 from time to time!

Yep mine too, he had a bike when i met him, not anymore! I can understand the thrill but its scary for anyone who loves the person riding them. oh had an accident before i met him, someone knocked him off and he injured his you no what! so i think he does know deep down they are not worth it. 

Nope haven't heard anything, although think Laura is still without a computer :(


----------



## deafgal01

:nope: Haven't heard anything from As or Laura. :shrug:

I'm fine over here. DH has left early for his job so I'm home solo til 6ish. Think I'll be gearing up to ovulate this week (about 4 more days or so).


----------



## pambolina21

everything is fine on my end of things...been getting alot of sharp pains on my right side...I think that ovary is gearing up for ovulation!!! At least it better be...it hurts!! LOL!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey Pam have you opk'd again?? Good luck chick xx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

I did...it was actually lighter than my last ones...probably just my body working itself up...lol...not to to OV for another 5 days...


----------



## pambolina21

Just heard from Laura on FB...

Here's her message to me on FB:
Laura: How are u? Sorri haven't been on bnb, still no pc :( still okies tho, sickness has kicked in..... still total shocked about twins!! Cud u let other bnb ladies know, I'm okies :) Xx hugs Xx wen u testing?


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- tell Laura we miss her and that we say hi :hi:!

Nothing much happening here. People still grieving/shocked over the event that happened last night at our state fair (stage collapsing)- I'm sure it's on the news everywhere... Not sure how that happened- common sense people... :shrug: Seek indoors/shelter when there's a storm brewing... :dohh: Maybe it came upon them fast. I don't know. I'm just relieved none of my friends were impacted by that event (although a lot of people got hurt- 45 and counting, and 5 confirmed dead now).


----------



## pambolina21

I'll let her know!!

Oh wow...just read about that online...that's terrible!! So sad about the deaths...but with so many people there I am glad it wasn't more.


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina21 said:


> It's getting a bit darker!

that is how mine is looking at and I am still on my last day of clomid today on cycle day 9!!



I dont know why, shouldnt I not ovulate till 3 days or more after stopping clomid??


----------



## pambolina21

I didn't ovulate for another 14 days on the first round...so I dunno...


----------



## 9babiesgone

uggh this is weird. at least I have a lot of opks!! I am testing everyday at the same time, is that good enough or should I test more than once a day??


----------



## pambolina21

I usually test 2 maybe 3 times a day...when I get up...afternoon and at night...they say woman tend to get a surge around 2:00pm....:shrug:


----------



## KendraNoell

I mean I have no problem with my hubby having a bike, he had it before we met. I love being out on the bike. I don't think he's cheating or anything but I do think he's trying too hard to impress them and is willing to upset me or put more strain on our marriage instead of letting go of some of the club stuff. I love the people in the club and they do say that work and family come before the club, so I've really been talking to hubby about that and he's promised to strike more of a balance.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope he can finda good balance that you can both agree on. : ) :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

That's great Kendra...it's good that you are talking...that's ssooo important...I struggle to get my hubby to talk but it's worth the effort...lol...


----------



## pambolina21

I was doing some reading and it said that when you take Clomid you should expect to ovulate around 5-9 days after your last pill...I was wrong about my last time...I rechecked my FF chart and I ovulated 9 days after my last pill...so since it's now after midnight it's been 5 days since my last pill...just a few more days!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry to hear about the tragedy in your town dg, so sad when lives are lost and/or injured :cry:

Goodluck Pam and 9 with your clomid, not too long to wait now then :)

Glad you and your dh are talking again Kendra, hope things improve.

Pam-yes say hi to Laura for us all, i've heard pregnancy symptoms inc sickness are stronger with twins, poor thing.

How are you today Claire? :)

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls! 

Im good thanks Rach, hows u? I had a rotten nights sleep last night! I didnt have a BM yesterday after my spicey indian sat night (sorry tmi) so i had awful bowel cramps and trapped wind from 4am and had to get up n take some Deflatine and 3 pee's! Lol! Had a smoothie this morning and been now thank god! Frightened life out of me as thought ugh-ohh here we go again! :cry: But im fine today! No more spicey food for me now!!:thumbup:

Awww Pam say hi to Laura from me! Not long til the big O, am sooo excited! So it looks like 3 of you gona O together!!! Yourself, DG & 9!!! how exciting girls!! Whoop!!:happydance:

Kendra, glad you dh is seeing sense.....makes life easier dosent it babes xx. 

DG sorry to hear off the sad incident in your town.....its heartbreaking! Will look on world news and see if i can find out about it....hope you ok babes xx

9, wow you getting dark opk's already! Yaaayyy! Great news! I test at 10am and 6pm each day then more the closer i get! R u using the digi smiley's? They my fave!! Got me preggers both times i used them! Think u used them before didnt you? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm well thanks hun, and the sun is shining yay! :happydance:

Yes i can sympathise with the peeing, had to get up in the night up to about 12wks now it has eased off but will of course come back again once i'm bigger but i try and get my fluid in earlier in the day just to make sure as i hate having to get out of bed!
Glad the cramps have eased off :)

Have you told anyone else your news apart from dh and mum? x


----------



## pambolina21

Well we are all packed and hubby is airing up the tires...I'll be out of town for a few days...I look forward to coming back and seeing how everyone is doing!!! I HOPE I don't get a positive OPK while I'm gone....staying in a hotel room with 3 kids doesn't leave any room for BDing...unless we sneak into the bathroom for a quiet quickie :rofl:

Will miss you all!!! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Have fun Pam, hope you get your +opk when you get home and not before then :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Im good thanks Rach, hows u? I had a rotten nights sleep last night! I didnt have a BM yesterday after my spicey indian sat night (sorry tmi) so i had awful bowel cramps and trapped wind from 4am and had to get up n take some Deflatine and 3 pee's! Lol! Had a smoothie this morning and been now thank god! Frightened life out of me as thought ugh-ohh here we go again! :cry: But im fine today! No more spicey food for me now!!:thumbup:
> 
> Awww Pam say hi to Laura from me! Not long til the big O, am sooo excited! So it looks like 3 of you gona O together!!! Yourself, DG & 9!!! how exciting girls!! Whoop!!:happydance:
> 
> Kendra, glad you dh is seeing sense.....makes life easier dosent it babes xx.
> 
> DG sorry to hear off the sad incident in your town.....its heartbreaking! Will look on world news and see if i can find out about it....hope you ok babes xx
> 
> 9, wow you getting dark opk's already! Yaaayyy! Great news! I test at 10am and 6pm each day then more the closer i get! R u using the digi smiley's? They my fave!! Got me preggers both times i used them! Think u used them before didnt you? xx

I did use the smiley ones before, but I couldnt afford them this month. so I just got the regular old 2 line ones. 



pambolina21 said:


> I was doing some reading and it said that when you take Clomid you should expect to ovulate around 5-9 days after your last pill...I was wrong about my last time...I rechecked my FF chart and I ovulated 9 days after my last pill...so since it's now after midnight it's been 5 days since my last pill...just a few more days!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

woohoo!! go Pam! I hope you catch that eggy!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

KENDRA, not so fishy sounding to me, if he is trying to impress a cycle club, my wife has the bike "fetish" so I been there. However, once he realizes how to handle both it will get better. Not to mention, with TTC, it is probably doing a number on your hormones and what you can hangle and how you communicate. Hang in there. You are geared up to OV soon, so that make-up BD should be a winner!!! :haha: :dust:

PAM, Hopefully you don't OV until the car ride home!! Then you can BD in the comforts of your own bed, not to mention being "backed up" from not having any during the trip, good "donations!" Have fun!!! :dust:

30, so good you were able to enjoy your family time! Welcome back!

BABYHOPES, enjoying swimming. All this energy then napping sounds like your preg is in fully swing!! Love it!

AFM, I am 8DPO and getting more nervous. Not sure why, can only be attributed to the fact that I have had strong cramping for about 2-3 days and my right abdomen is achey... I don't remember AF that much, so I am not sure WHAT to think, onset or IB, or just Preg! I cannot seem to relax, wondering if this is turning into a symptom since I have had it a while and it is mainly the right side, or if it is dreaded AF, chart is no help. FXD no site of AF today, and that I am one day closer to that :bfp:

I hope you all had a GREAT weekend! I am not sure if we were all able to hold out as next week gets closer, it is really early, but if you weren't any good news? 

Sending out EXTRA :dust: to the thread as we start our week, the LAST week in the TWW!!! :dust: those that are starting the TWW and those that are beginning TTC and those testing!!!


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: Popping in to say hi but gonna leave anytime now for the fair. :yipee: I'm doing fine in light of what happened.


----------



## 9babiesgone

what happened deaf?? I am so behind on this thread.

hope you are ok. missed you


----------



## deafgal01

I was referring to the current events- tragedy at state fair with the stage collapse on people during windy conditions. As far as I know right now, seems I do not know anyone hurt or killed in that incident but time will tell. I have a coworker who does security at the fair sometimes that I have not heard from yet. Think the stage/concert is closed today but the fair opens again today.


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe I am sorry to hear that. sending hugs and love to you and all the families that were hurt, i hope your friend is ok.


----------



## Flowerbaby

MOrning girls, how are we all?? Well i had a better nights sleep and only 1 pee, i darnk loads through day then stopped after tea and just peed it all out before bed!! Yaayy!:thumbup: Get my HCG done in morning as im at races Thurs so changed my appt....im sooo nervous! Please let them have gone up! They need to be above 24,000, omg omg omg..please!!!!!![-o&lt;

How is everyone today?

MrMM when you gona test?? xx

Have a nice hol Pam! xx


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: I'm good although battling a headache (I suspect from lack of sleep). :grr: I'm blaming my DH on that sleep front. :dohh: He woke me up after I slept only 4 1/2 hours and I wasn't able to go back to sleep rest of day. :shrug: Today I shall sleep as much as I need to. :smug: He had better let me sleep til 8 or so if I don't wake up before that point. Only 4 hours and 40 minutes to go until I get off work and can head home.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Claire,

Oh hun, i'm feeling really positive for you but i will have everything crossed for you anyway :)

Glad you got more sleep, only 1 pee is good :)

I'm good thanks, wondering what to do with Thomas today. School hols are rubbish, everywhere is busy. Roll on Sept! :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey DG did u manage to get some sleep?? xx

Rach i know wot u mean about everywhere being busy im sick of it too, feels like there are queues for everything and parking anywhere is a nightmare! Yep roll on sept!! xx

Well im getting more and more nervous about tomorrows levels...ive worked them out wrong though as once your hcg reaches 1200 the doubling rate sliws down to around 72ish hours so i think i need to be looking at around the 15,000 mark....:thumbup: i have been having awful bouts of dizzyness n nausea all day, i keep thinkin its in my head and then it will happen again...wonder if this is what ms is like? hmmmm?? Wish Laura was on here to tell me as i dnt think you suffered with it did you Rach?? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i had nausea and dizzyness but wasn't actually sick. Sometimes just had nausea in morning and sometimes on and off all day, lasted up till about 9wks for me, dizzyness longer maybe 15wks approx. 
So yep sounds like ms to me hun. 

x


----------



## 9babiesgone

can I Join you yet??? LOL still on the wait for my ovulation!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey 9, hows u hun? R the opk's getting any darker?? xx

Hmmm think it might be ms but still having it now, just had a bowl of tomato soup coz i was starving, really enjoyed it but feel i cud throw it back up!! Ugh!! I need to give my head a shake lol!! :wacko:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well im waiting to find out if im an auntie again yet! My SIL has gone in for a c-section today at 2pm but no news yet, still waiting to go to theatre apparently! We know she is having a girl but not sure whether they will call her Beatrix or Annie so we'll see. Was hoping to be able to go for a cuddle tnite but looks like i wont get too c her til tmor now! Awww think im gona be emotional! I havent told by brother yet, have hardly told a soul, i darent this time, hoping to just surprise everyone with an 8 week scan pic! So just my parents n dh know at min!:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I found it really hard to find anything to eat as well, think thats why i lost weight at the beginning! Only going over my pre-pregnancy weight at 21/22wks!
It will get easier though hun :)

Ahh bless, bet you can't wait for a cuddle :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe being an auntie is amazing I am sure. 

I dont know I dont know if they are getting darker or not, bc I havent tested yet. waiting till 2 pm. I dont know if I can hold out that long though.


----------



## MrsMM24

CLAIRE, glad that you got some more sleep, wish you weren't having such a go of it with MS, but I agree with RACHEL, that sounds like MS. I hope your levels have increased tomorrow, I will be thinking of you, GL! FXD :dust: to a Sticky Sticky bean!

DEAFGAL, Sorry that your hubby kept you up. Sure hope you are able to get some rest tonight. :hugs: sleep tight!

9, of course you know you are welcome here.... :wave: hoping those OPKs are getting darker. I had a few that were dark after my MC so if its like my doc indicated, you are fertile.... GL FXD! :dust:

AFM, I am 9DPO! Nerves still there. My strong cramping seems to be gone today but lasted till bedtime last night. No abdomen aches on the right and it didn't switch to the left as of now either... Hoping that AF doesn't ease in! So far, no site of AF! Ladies, one day closer to that :bfp: FXD!!


----------



## deafgal01

Mrs- :dust: Hope you get that bfp and AF stays away.

:yipee: I got a decent sleep finally- 10 hours but after sleeping for 5 hours and one wrong move, I got a bad leg cramp which woke me up from my slumber. :grr: But at least I was able to go back to sleep after that and not wake up.

Babyhopes- hope you get to be an auntie real soon and then get your snuggle in with the baby. :dance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thinking of you this morning Claire :) Update us when you know hun but I think your going to have a really high number :happydance:
xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww thanks Rach, am so nervous!!! Should know by bout 3.30 so will update...please please let them be higher [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## MrsMM24

DEAFGIRL, YAY :happydance: for that sleep! :haha:

CLAIRE, hope the numbers are high, I am sending :dust: your way, Stick Sticky Bean STICK!

30, how are you feeling today, and the "papaya" you are carrying?

AFM, I am 10DPO! I am super nervous, and I made it worse. I had the urge to POAS, however, I didn&#8217;t want to use the only HPT so I used an OPK, ummm, why was it pos??? Definitely stopped my POAS urge, but now I wonder why it&#8217;s pos, makes me feel like I should be focusing on Sept. Getting the &#8220;donation&#8221; shipment arranged etc&#8230; :sad1: My temp went back up so I just don&#8217;t know. I felt a little sick (nauseaus) this morning, no cramping, and no sore bbs&#8230;. Not sure if I should be thinking I don&#8217;t want AF, I mean, my cycle could be crazy because of the MC so&#8230; :shrug: But, for right now, no site of AF = one day closer to &#8230;.???


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, the results are in.............21,820! Whahooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Awwwwww am over the mooon!!! Yesssssss!!!! Whoop whoop to the Progesterone!!! Hee hee, ha ha, hee hee! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

MrsMM i had positive opk's from 7dpo until getting my BFP at 10dpo!!!!:test::test::test: Awww hun i hope this is it for you!!!!! Am sooooooo excited!!!! xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Woo hoo Claire -so happy for you hun :) Your having a baby :happydance: or babies! :happydance:

and Mrs that does sound very positive - i reckon you should test with hpt as well! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

and I am feeling well thanks, papaya is good too - he's kicking away!


----------



## deafgal01

Mrs- that sounds positive... I dare say you should use your last hpt left to test. I bet it'll be a bfp.

Babyhopes- yay for great results.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Aww thanks Rach, glad your little footballer is doing well! Have you and oh discuused names yet??x

Oh and im an auntie again! Beatrix Elizabeth was born last night weighing 7lbs 12 ounces....shes gorgeous! Im happy Auntie Claire today! Yaaay!! xx


----------



## deafgal01

Babyhopes- it's about time that baby niece of yours decided to come out and meet the world! :dance: When are you going to get your cuddle in with her?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww thanks DG! I went too see her last night, she was only 2 hours old! She is beautiful, brought tears to my eyes!!! :baby:

Hows u hun, any sign of O yet??? Hope you getting lotsa bd'ing in!! xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe I really want to know if I am ovulating or not. this is the first day that clomid shuldnt be affecting my opks. I am so nervous, that I wont ovulate till late.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: 9 you'll ovulate.

No idea. I think I'm gearing up to ovulate but no idea cuz i'm not tracking my temps or anything this cycle. I've been bd every other day lately. :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

it is funny bc I thought I had a positive opk yesterday but today it is faint. luckily I had sex the night before. and I took the test at 11 am so I was still within 24 hours. but umm. that was only 2 days after clomid, so I was told it was a false positive. and todays opk was faint again!! : (

so I just hope that I will get a positive again.


----------



## deafgal01

9- you will get another positive. I'm sure of it.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I better!! hmph.

are you waiting to ovulate or already past that? I cant remember.


----------



## deafgal01

I'm due to ovulate any day now. I think I might be ovulating tomorrow or the day after tomorrow. I had cramps or some kind of pain down there earlier today for a short while.


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh I think we might ovulate on teh same days. bc my calculator and My body is telling me I might ovulate tomorrow or friday. I just hope so. either way we might be close!! wooohooo!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am on cycle day 12!!!


----------



## deafgal01

My ff tracker is right. I'm on 13 cd. I hope we can be bump buddies and conceive this time around. It'd be so cool to have someone to compare the journey with.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless ya Claire - sorry i forgot to ask about your neice. Cute name though. That'll be you in 7/8mths :)
Today's been a bit up and down, oh's car got broken into last night on our driveway. It appears Thomas must have accidently pressed the button to open it in the house as he remembers locking it. Laptop, ipod, sat nav and a few tools missing. Grrrr

I says he will put a list of names that he likes together by the end of the month!


----------



## 30mummyof1

9 i'm sure you will get a +, give it a couple of days :) Hope its not long for you too dg :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Have you got a scan date yet Claire? Will you get hcg checked next week ? :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks 30!! I hope so too

and deafgal that would be awesome if we could do this journey together!! I will send you and I both :dust: so we can get there!!! and hopefully we will ovulate soon!


----------



## pambolina21

I'm BAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!! It's so good to be home!!!

Still no positive OPK...suppose to be anytime between now and Saturday...But I'm hoping it's Friday!! Tests are still darkish...so I dunno what's going on...I better ovulate or I'm gonna be pissed!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I know the feeling pam!! mine are still faint, only one yesterday was kinda dark, but it is faint again. and after 3 days off of clomid, I should start to ovulate soon.

how long you been getting close to positive opks??


----------



## pambolina21

for a few days now...it's been 6 days since I stopped taking the pills...last time I didn't ovulate till the 9th day after stopping them...so I guess I still have time....I'M PRAYING I'll be ovulating on Friday or Saturday...but tomorrow works too! LOL!! Will test again later tonight!


----------



## pambolina21

Here's the OPK I JUST took...
 



Attached Files:







opk3.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah I dont think it will be that long!! you are already pretty dark on those tests.


----------



## pambolina21

Hopefully soon!!!!! Post yours!!! Come on you know you wanna!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

30mummyof1 said:


> Have you got a scan date yet Claire? Will you get hcg checked next week ? :)

Yes i get my hcg checked again in a weeks time and if all is well then i get scanned the next week so i'll be around 8 weeks by then! :happydance: am booked in with midwife on 31st August so am lookin forward to meeting her!:thumbup:

Awww nightmare bout oh's car and all his valuables! He will have to hide the keys out of Thomas's way! Kiddies love keys dont they! Lol! I bet your oh was fuming!! What does your new avatar symbolise?? xx:hugs:

Girls, i cant wait for you all to O so that you are all in TWW together! How exciting!! Yep get posting your opk pics!!! good luck chicks!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

here is the darkest one so far. but it was only 2 days afte rtaking clomid, so probably a false close to positive!!! (and these arent suppose dto be full on dark on both sides)
 



Attached Files:







Photo 124.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh cool, yeah i love seeing the midwife - even 2nd time round - makes it all seem more real :)

Yes he's been fuming all day, well both of us really. There just seems to be more and more things to pay for and not enough money!

I had a hypno-birth with Thomas (natural without pain relief), the rose is something you visualise unfolding when the baby is coming down the birth canal! Hoping to have a similar experience this time round. :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

this is from today. so really faint but still there. I just know I shouldnt have tested so soon after clomid, bc I think that really dark one was just bc of the clomid!
 



Attached Files:







Photo 127.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pambolina21

I see what you mean...mine have been flucuating too...it'll happen for us both hun!!! FX!!! Just keep BDing to keep the spermies mobile!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I will have to keep on it. 

: )


----------



## 9babiesgone

woohooo opk buddies!! LOL


----------



## pambolina21

LOL...yep...took another one...looks the same!
 



Attached Files:







opk4.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah that is probably going to ovulate in the next few days!


----------



## pambolina21

I sure hope so hun...we all need to ovulate and soon! I wanna be in the 2WW with ya'll!!! It's better to go through it together and we can symptom spot like crazy and compare!!! LOL!!!

I got a monster of a headache...took meds for it and it hasn't helped...I know it's a migraine...haven't had one in awhile....man this sucks!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

i heard clomid can give you migraines. I am having some really bad cramping. I think it might be from the clomid. I dont know. uggh


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope you feel better *hugs*


----------



## pambolina21

thanks hun...you too!! :hugs:

I cramped too because of the Clomid...but it didn't last long.


----------



## 9babiesgone

good to know it doesnt last long. how many days after last pill did you cramp? I am 3 days after my last pill and this cramping just started today.


----------



## pambolina21

hmm...I think I started cramping around the same time...maybe even 4 days after...and I really only recall it lasting for a little bit in one day...felt like OV pains more than anything...I remember telling my husband about it and I was like "OHH my follicles are growing!!" LMAO He just gave me this look like...."OOOOKay...."


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah that is what I thought was happening. wow we are definitely like clomid twins!! LOL

I am so glad it happened to you, not the pain but that I dont feel so crazy . for linking the clomid and the cramps.


----------



## deafgal01

9 and Pam- hope you two feel better. Migraines are no fun and neither is the cramping.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks deafgal!!!


----------



## pambolina21

thanks hun...the migraine is subsiding due to taking Tylenol with Codine (since I didn't have anything else in the house) took FOREVER for it to kick in though...I hate them and how fast they hit you....bleeeh!!!

Tomorrow will be a better day!


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe I dont have anything but tylenol and it doesnt do anything for me. so I Hope this goes away like yours did.


----------



## pambolina21

it's taken a few hours...lol...but it's down to a dull ache...more managable...

I can't wait for this weekend...going shopping with my Mom and my daughter's for my oldest's school cloths...I can't believe she's starting the 4th grade already!!!!! She's starting to show sign's of puberty as well...pimples, smelling bad (deodorant? YES PLEASE! LOL!) And she's starting to need a thin padded bra cause she's poking out alot...My baby is growing into a teenager already! AAAHHHHHH!!!! It's not fair! They grow up to fast...it's to the point right now that everytime she says her tummy hurts I expect it to be her period or something...woman in my family start young, accept me cause I've had PCOS my whole life. I'm gonna cry the day that it happens...I just know I will...lol....


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe I can imagine, I am going to cry when my daughter starts preschool!! 4th grade wow!! what a age. I hope she doesnt start her period soon. :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Even if she does...that's okay...I just want it to be ideal...I want it to happen when she's at home and not at school or at her Dad's house...that way I can be there for her and help her...I've already talked to her about it and she's walked in on my in the bathroom many times during my cycle and seen what happens...lol...so she understands what to look for...

It's so cute...she'll come up to me from time to time and she'll ask me "Did you get 2 pink lines yet Mommy?!" LOL!!! I can't wait till I can tell her YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG Pam! That is the sweetest most adorable thing I've ever heard! It makes it all worth it, doesn't it?

Claire- YAY! I seriously think you got another baby in there! I know you will be happy with whatever is in there but I'm so excited for you!

9- since you're so close to your expected O date could it be O cramping? I know I get crampy mid-cycle but obviously it could be the meds too.

Things are getting better here on the home front and at work, I hope the stress helps with conceiving. I keep having this niggling feeling in the back of my head that maybe what I thought was my period really wasn't because it was so light and that I should take a test, but I don't want to waste one!!!


----------



## pambolina21

Now Kendra...honey...You KNOW what we're gonna say.......
:test: :test: :test:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning girls, 

How is everyone today? 

Day in for me apart from popping out to see midwife earlier, have to wait in for deliveries for my oh to replace his laptop and sat nav which were stolen. Not that i'm missing much as weather is yukky!


----------



## deafgal01

30- :thumbup: I'm going to bed. :rofl: G'nite. Hope you have a good day!

:wave: Hi everyone else... Good bye, I'm gonna go sleep the day away. :haha: Hope you all have a great day doing whatever you're planning to do.


----------



## 30mummyof1

G'nite dg, have a lovely sleep!

I'd better go and wake my little boy, he's had nearly 3hrs nap! bless

xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

pambolina21 said:


> Even if she does...that's okay...I just want it to be ideal...I want it to happen when she's at home and not at school or at her Dad's house...that way I can be there for her and help her...I've already talked to her about it and she's walked in on my in the bathroom many times during my cycle and seen what happens...lol...so she understands what to look for...
> 
> It's so cute...she'll come up to me from time to time and she'll ask me "Did you get 2 pink lines yet Mommy?!" LOL!!! I can't wait till I can tell her YES!!!!!!!!

yeah I can understand that. I got my period at 11, and that was early enough!! 
awwe she is so excited to be a big sister. how cute is that :cloud9:


KendraNoell said:


> OMG Pam! That is the sweetest most adorable thing I've ever heard! It makes it all worth it, doesn't it?
> 
> Claire- YAY! I seriously think you got another baby in there! I know you will be happy with whatever is in there but I'm so excited for you!
> 
> 9- since you're so close to your expected O date could it be O cramping? I know I get crampy mid-cycle but obviously it could be the meds too.
> 
> Things are getting better here on the home front and at work, I hope the stress helps with conceiving. I keep having this niggling feeling in the back of my head that maybe what I thought was my period really wasn't because it was so light and that I should take a test, but I don't want to waste one!!!

yeah I dont know what it is bc I am still cramping today. : (




30mummyof1 said:


> G'nite dg, have a lovely sleep!
> 
> I'd better go and wake my little boy, he's had nearly 3hrs nap! bless
> 
> xx

awwe whenever my son takes that long of a nap he wont go to bed till 10 pm. lol


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, hope you are all ok....im completely shattered! Been to the races with DH n friends today, left at 9.30 this morn and just got home now!! Am completely pooped! Had fab day and we won a few races and ended up with £474 in winnings! Yahooo! All DH's of course but am sure i'll get taken out for a nice meal this weekend!! DH is completely legless and about to start snoring on the sofa and im about to watch the new Big Brother!!! yesssss i love it!! Will catch up with you all tomorrow! Big hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Sounds great! YAY for being a sweet pea!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh hun, i bet you are shattered but great winnings, :) i hope dh spoils you! :)
Enjoy your night on sofa, i'm not planning on watching it but now you've mentioned it i might just have to have a peak!

I'm hoping to have a better nights sleep tonight, had stomach cramps last night and i was dreaming i was in labour - i really had to convince myself i wasn't! I think it was the out of date choc cake i'd eaten so will be more careful in future.

Love the new fruit ticker, i loved getting a new fruit each week :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Pam- I caved and took a FRER- BFN.

I started getting massive EWCM like more than ever before and I had it all day yesterday and all day today, so DH and I BD-ed tonight and probably will again tomorrow... don't know if its a good time to have a baby though since we can't get our finances right and I have no idea how we are going to afford a kid on top of what we already have to pay for :( 

Anyway I think I may O 2-3 days earlier than I thought. This could be why I'm missing the mark. I am only on CD 11 I thought I O'ed at CD 13 or 14, right in the middle of my cycle.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls! Ugh im still shattered today, am laid in bed and dont intend on getting up for another hour!! :thumbup:

Awww Rach i hope u had a better nights sleep hun, you ok today chick? I had an awful night last sunday after eating an indian, had really bad cramps and wind amd thought it was all gona be over but it was just the spicey bloody food! Scarey though! No more spice for me for 7 n half months now!! :nope: Did u watch BB?? Bizarre Celebrity line up isnt it? I cant stand Jedward but think they might stir things up though! Lol!:wacko:

Kendra get :sex::sex::sex: and get those legs in the air! Wow if you are o'ing now then thats all 4 of you at the same time! Yaaayyyyy! How exciting! Cant wait for testing time! :happydance:

9, Pam, DG....any pos opk's yet?? Hope you are all having lotsa bd'ing fun!!! Good luck girls, TWW is almost here!!! :happydance:

MrsMM, have you tested????? Good luck chick xx:hugs:

Sending lotsa babydust to you all.........:dust::dust::dust:

Sending babydust to you all


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg thats what used to happen to me when i ate curry and i'd be on toilet next morning for ages as well(tmi!), even when i ordered a milder one still same problem. I don't know if its still like that for me as i don't think i've had a curry for a while. Think your stomach is defo more sensitive when pregnant, or least for the 1st 12 wks 

Yes i did watch everyone go in, omg! what a mixture! rather them than me, defo couldn't live with jedward or even amy! She drives me mad! and how long did it take Tara to get to Brian!

FX for everyone ov'ing :dust:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ha ha! I know! I dont even think Tara knew what she was doing! I bet her agent rang her up that morning and told her she was goin in and she was like 'what, who, where????' ha ha, shes dippy!! Yep Amy gets on my wick too, shes so up her own arse!! Will be fun to watch them all though, cant wait! :happydance:

Well i spse i better get up before i get bed sores! Lol! Dnt know what to do today....got a free day! What are you upto hun?? Think i will end up cleaning and maybe swimming but my hips are aching from standing up on heels all day so i might just chill my boots all day!!!! yaaayyy!!! :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Babyhopes- I wish I could tell you for sure. :haha: I am not using opk or anything this cycle so no idea. I'm guessing I do have a positive OPK if I did take one today. :shrug: I'm just going with the flow and bd whenever I can or feel like it. :haha: Been doing it every other day so may tackle another bd session either when DH gets off work today or tomorrow in the wee hours of the morning after I get home from dropping off students.

Kendra- :dust: Good luck- hopefully doing bd earlier will help you catch the eggy if you do ovulate earlier than you figured.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just been having a rough and tumble with Thomas, well best i can whilst still trying to protect the baby, i've never known him be so into it, giggling his little head off! and soon i'm going to have 2 little boys both doing it, oh jee's! that's what dads are for i thought! :haha:
but not planned much, maybe pop over to my mums later :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

BABYHOPES, I am glad you are getting a "chill" day, and you should do just that. The fruit ticker is cute, congrats little sweetpea, that LO is progressing nicelty. No testing for me, holding out really well since that pos OPK the other day that scared me.... This is the longest I've waited....

30, Did you finally get more sleep? It is sooo interesting to see you and BABYHOPES talking about BB, ours premiered last month and I am alllll drawn in! :haha:

DEAFG, "free" BD is always Good!!! With all the BD'n you have done, I am sure you will "NTNP" the catching of that eggy! GL :dust:

PAM and 9, I hope you 2 are feeling better today... migraines just suck! :hugs:

KENDRA, I am so glad things are getting better at home (and work), just in time for that OV! I am sorry that you got a bfn, do you temp to make sure you are OV? It really helped me pinpoint the exact time, expecially since learning there are months where you OV 1-2 earlier on either side. Of course this means I have TTC for so long I learned that....

AFM, 12DPO Hard not to test today, but we want to be sure and closer to my wife&#8217;s b-day is great. I am trying to remain relaxed, symptom spot, and pray!!! Current SSing: increased creamy CM, bbs tingling every now and then (symptom I always get with both previous preg and AF is SORE)&#8230;. My appetite was large last night and I was ready to eat this morning as well. I have no other real symptoms though so I am just WAITING&#8230; :wacko:

*My PMA: NO AF = one day closer to ???*


----------



## KendraNoell

Ok so what do you ladies know about EWCM timing with O? I have read its like 12 hours after you stop getting EWCM that you ovulate? Cause I woke up this morning and there wasn't any there, so... I should be ovulating today?


----------



## MrsMM24

Well KENDRA, I actually think that when you are "dry" you have already OV'd so if you are still getting some, and it is just not EWCM, then you are have about 12-24 hours as the egg has a shorter life span than the sperm (2-5days). So, if you OV yesterday, they can catch the egg, you still have a chance today if they dtd within that egg span. Keep in mind, that the enviornment is considered hostile for the sperm and they do not swim well if the CM is not at least creamy. (still possible though)

GL Hun! FXD! :dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I did thanks mrsmm, can't wait for you to test! :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Well had no EWCM today so I think I may have ovulated overnight or this morning maybe. Hopefully last night's BD was enough and we also did it on Tuesday and probably will tonight. So maybe that will be good enough. If not, I'm learning to accept that it will happen when it happens.


----------



## pambolina21

yay Kendra! FX!!

I'm still waiting for that positive opk :cry:


----------



## 9babiesgone

fxed you get a positive opk pam!!


----------



## pambolina21

thanks hun...I keep praying!! Keep testing hun...not 100% confident your test is positive...not to let you down or anything...DTD tonight is definately a good thing!!! LOL!! We're gonna try tonight too...hehehe


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am honestly sick of people saying that. bc it looks exactly like the one I got a positive on , before when I got pregnant with my twins. It never got fully color in both sides. 
and my cm says otherwise. but ok. everyone wants me not to get my hopes up. but I am pretty sure I am ovulating.


----------



## pambolina21

Sorry hun...didn't mean to upset you....I'm starting to doubt my opk's too...cause MAN they get SOOO CLOSE!!! AHHHH!!! Makes me wanna go out and buy a different brand of opk's just to double check...I THINK I might do that tomorrow...cause this is driving me nuts...plus...I'm about to run out...


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe sweetie. it is ok you didnt offend me. I just know how I got pregnant with my last 2, and when I opened the case on my smiley face one(from the twins conception day) it was the same exact darkness todays is. so Iam kinda annoyed that is all. 
not at you. at these tests. 
but I am pretty sure it is. bc peeonastick.com lady , had the same color of her opks in her opk odyssey report that look exactly like mine today. so I dont know.

: (


guess I will just dtd , and then do it tomorrow too!!!


----------



## pambolina21

most definately! LOL!!! I hope we get to tonight!

I have one test left for in the morning and then I'll HAVE to go buy some more...FX!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe. I hope you get your Positive tomorrow. lol

I have more ovulation tests coming, from amazon. so I am almost out. bc I only bought 18 of them and I tested too early and too much. LOL


----------



## pambolina21

I wish I would of planned better and bought more...lol...but I'll be heading to Target tomorrow for some last minute school things for Hannah...so I'll get some when I'm there...I'll be taking my last one in the morning...FX...


----------



## KendraNoell

I didn't get to have that insurance BD tonight because my hubby's motorcycle club needed help and he had to go...

9 its not that we're trying to offend you but if you're posting your OPK's up looking for advice you can't get offended if we're being honest. It may be that a not-positive looking OPK is actually positive for you. But if we read it like it is supposed to be read, the test line should be AS dark as if not darker than the control. Yours isn't. Just being honest.


----------



## MrsMM24

KENDRA, sorry your hubby didn't get the last BD in, but I think you have already OV'd and you seem to have the other days you DTD covering that as the swimmers are in there from 2-5 days. The eggy floats up to 2 so I think you are good!! FXD! Catch that egg! :dust:

9, FXD that you OV'd, I hope you are in this egg chase. Hopefully you are getting some BD attention to cover the bases! :dust:

PAM, I have my FXD that you are OV this weekend and you and hubby get plenty of "donations."


----------



## pambolina21

Still no positive OPK...grrr...but the day is still young...PLEASE let it happen!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

it will happen!!! do you normally test this early in the morning??

I hope and pray it does for you fxed for you!!


----------



## pambolina21

I test every morning and in the afternoon and in the evening...I don't wanna miss it...lol...took another Answer OPK...still nothing...it's kind of dark but far from positive...


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe I am sorry. well I might have been wrong about my opk last night, bc it was this morning the same color on both test lines. so I think Iam gettin gmy positive today!! woohoo!! need to get my hubbys camera in a few hours and post it!!!! I want you to ovulate already. dang it!!! fxed and Please pam's body cooperate. now. i tell ya lol


----------



## pambolina21

LOL...trust me I'm yelling at by body too...and I'm getting some cramps...last night when we were BDing it kind of hurt...could that have anything to do with ovulation...??

Here's my test from a few minutes ago...
 



Attached Files:







opk6.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 9babiesgone

uggh you still look close. cramping could be a good sign. I cramped a ton yesterday before I got my positive this morning.


----------



## pambolina21

FX! LOL!! Can't wait to see your pic!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I cant wait to show you. I am waiting on my husbands camera, bc my web camera is crap. and the flash is too bright. 

Yay!! now I just really really want you to ovulate already. how many days past your last clomid pill are you? has it been 9 days yet?


----------



## deafgal01

Wonder if I'm already in the 2ww... I doubt it cuz I was still pretty easy to get in when I bd this morning. It's harder to get in my door when I'm just right after ovulation. Probably ovulate sometime today or tomorrow. :shrug: Then I'll be in my 2ww.

How are everyone doing? I hope y'alls get your positives 9 and Pam. I know you been waiting long enough for it.


----------



## pambolina21

I am officially 9 days since my last pill...and the cramping seems to be getting more intense...not painful....just a more than mild ache...

Can impending OV make sex slightly painful? For the first time since being with my husband...last night's BD session was kind of painful! I mean not really bad...but kind of like an "ouch" and then it was just dully uncomfortable throughout the whole thing...it was weird!


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: No idea- it's like that for me after ovulation when we need to use the preseed or some kind of lube to make it easier but it's still slightly uncomfy or whatever.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, how are we all???:flower:

Any positive opks yet Pam or 9 ?? xx:thumbup:

Kendra defo sounds like you o'd, good luck hun xx

Rach, how you today chick?? Anymore kicks?? Hows the bump cuming along?? xx

MrsMM, how are you?? Hope witchypoo is staying well away!!! Have u tested yet?? xx

DG, sounds like O is about to happen and looking good that you covered bd'ing! Good luck hun! Let the TWW begin xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I don't feel that much to be honest, think he might be a bit lazy!! Glad i have my doppler though just to check on the little man :)

This is my bump a week ago! at the stage where even strangers will comment now! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww cute Rach!!! Ive got a cute little bloat bump at min, i normally have a flat tum and i struggle to suck it in now! Its all wind i know it is but am sure my friends will comment when we go out nxt week as i can barely do my skinny jeans up anymore, my bloat hangs out! Lol! Will have to wear something baggy i think! Lol! Dont wana give anything away just yet !!:thumbup:

Well my dh went out at 8 o'clock last night and isnt home yet!!! I expect his mate had a party and he crashed out there but a phonecall/text would be nice!! :growlmad:He will probs turn up with a macdonalds brekky in hour or so, no doubt he will be dying!!!!!! :growlmad: Gona kick his effing arse wen he gets in though! Lol!!! :ninja::gun::ninja::gun:


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg i would go soo mad if my oh did that! You make sure you do kick his arse! 
My oh is loads better since we had Thomas so hope your dh stops that kind of behaviour before or when your baby arrives hun :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yeah i hope he does too! Ive just picked him up from his mates...hungover to bits and all apologetic for not contacting me! What a bugger! He kissing my arse goodstyle right now..hmmmm...what would i like off him for compensation?? Some dosh to go shopping i think, yep that sounds good! Lol!!:thumbup:

Well i found an ic preg test in my drawer this morning so i plucked up the courage to do it and there was a beautiful thick red line (in 5 seconds!) appeared and its much darker than control line!! Yaayyy! I didnt think ic's could go that dark! Might post a pic later as im impressed by my lines! Lol!! :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww im really pleased with my lines............:happydance:

Stick little beanie stick....:baby::baby::baby:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 30mummyof1

well glad he's home at last, and yes a shopping trip is a good start!!

wow, what a line! :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks hun!!:flower:

Just noticed that you are feeling stressed hun, are you okay??? xxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh its just Thomas's 2nd birthday party on 3rd, and we have 65 people (inc 25 children) coming to our house and my oh can't understand why i am stressing! I mean the idea is we will all be in the garden but still it is a lot of people to look after i think! 
He's invited his mates, they do have kids but Thomas doesn't even know them and i keep telling him its Thomas's party not his but he thinks i just don't want any of his mates coming! I just wanted the kids Thomas socialises with and their parents but too late now...!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hmmmm sounds like something my DH would do and would end up partying half the night with them!!! Wow 65 people is a heck of a lot chick, no wonder you are stressed, i would be........! ](*,) Men just dont understand do they! Awww am sure Thomas will have a lovely day though but i bet you just want it over with now!!! Bless ya! Dont let it stress ya and if he wants his mates over then let him look after them....you have enough to think about chick :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

No positive OPK....yet....


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww Pam your eggys are being stubborn this cycle!!:dohh:
How long would you generally O after clomid or is there no time limit?? Are they still dark as some ppl never get a true + but still O?? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

He's promised he will do the bbq and not be getting drunk..hmm 
I think men just can't think of anything on a small scale?! bigger is best :haha:
just long as Thomas enjoys it and isn't overwelmed by the shear number of people - thats the main thing. He's usually v confident but odd occasion has been very clingy and shy.

...yet pam... not long though hopefully...are the lines still quite dark? x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yeah bigger the better for my dh too!!! Am sure it will be fun chick and Thomas will have a great time, hope the weather holds out for you, we normally have a really warm September though dont we, like an indian summer!:thumbup:


----------



## pambolina21

My opk this morning was the lightest by far....today makes Day 10 after stopping the pills and according to online research woman ovulate between day's 5-9 after stopping the pills....last cycle was Day 9...and now...it's not happening:cry: :cry:


----------



## 9babiesgone

aww Pam this is so sucky! do you think it could have already ovulated just the opk didnt pick it up?? bc some of the cheapies I have found to be faulty. like the brand I got, doesnt always get completely dark on both sides. and I just found that out. : (


----------



## 9babiesgone

babyhopes2011 said:


> Morning girls, how are we all???:flower:
> 
> Any positive opks yet Pam or 9 ?? xx:thumbup:
> 
> Kendra defo sounds like you o'd, good luck hun xx
> 
> Rach, how you today chick?? Anymore kicks?? Hows the bump cuming along?? xx
> 
> MrsMM, how are you?? Hope witchypoo is staying well away!!! Have u tested yet?? xx
> 
> DG, sounds like O is about to happen and looking good that you covered bd'ing! Good luck hun! Let the TWW begin xx

had my positive yesterday so now I am 1dpo!!!

how are you??


----------



## 30mummyof1

thanks hun, hope so. He was lucky with his birthday last year so fx :)

Yes i agree with 9 Pam, maybe you have already ov'? :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

yea but WHEN? LOL!!! Now that my tests are out of order...since BooBoo got ahold of them...I don't know what day I took the darkest ones from the bunch...I could very well be 2-3dpo....grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## pambolina21

these are my darkest tests...
 



Attached Files:







opk2.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 2









opk3.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2









opk4.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pambolina21

Here's all the ones I have taken...blue ones are NOT in order and the pinks ones are....
 



Attached Files:







opkset1.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pambolina21

where is everyone when I need support?:cry:

I'm so so so terribly upset....no positive OPK...just some dull cramping...I don't know WHAT is going on...I have to go in for bloodwork on the 24th (once I schedule it on Monday) and I know the news is gonna be bad....


----------



## Flowerbaby

Aww Pam im wondering if you have maybe O'd during night and had a quick LH surge which you missed?? Other than that i wonder if u might still be waiting to O?? If you still having O cramps then your body might be gearing up for it??? Is it guaranteed that you will defo O on clomid....what is the bloodwork for?? xxxx


----------



## pambolina21

I decided to test again and this time take an HPT and test this whole..."don't let them touch" theory....and it stands true...my HPT turned faintly positive all because it was touching the OPK....lol....OPK looks darker again...

P.S. We just had a noon-time "showdown" just for the hell of it...but maybe for the sake of it too...
 



Attached Files:







opkhpt.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pambolina21

Baby...from what I have read and seen from other woman....Clomid is not a guarentee...alot of woman don't ovulate when taking it and that's why doctor's increase their dosage...unless you've been taking the same dosage and ovulate each time but don't get pregnant then they will up your dose as well...

I don't know what my body is doing and it's getting on my nerves...we BD every other day and we did again this afternoon (which is so rare to do cause of the kids) but Hannah's not here and Meghan is napping so we figured...WHY NOT!? LOL!!!

I'll keep testing with my OPK's and the blood work is my CD21 Progesterone to see if I ovulated or not...last time my number's were 8.6....and if I don't get a positive OPK by the time I get my blood work done then I know my number's will be practically non existant...if I ovulated late at night then I might still have a chance since most of the time we won't BD till the late hour (usually around 10:30-11:00pm)...FX!!!

To bad that HPT wasn't real...LMAO...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh yeah i see pink on hpt! Awwww shame its not for real! That opk defo looks darker though so ya never know!!! Glad you gettin lotsa bd'ing in hun! :thumbup: lets hope ya bloods come back with a nice high number if not then maybe you should have your dose increased! Infact demand that your dose get increased!!! :growlmad:

Well im off to bed, im shattered!!! Night night all, sweet dreams :sleep:


----------



## KendraNoell

I think maybe you just missed your surge too. The fact that you're getting color on the OPKs means SOMETHING is going on right?


----------



## 9babiesgone

I think some of those dark ones, might be your positives. I was told certain brands dont always get completely dark, but also it could be that, you surged during the night while you were sleeping and as long as you bded that day I think you should be ok. I dont know I am sorry I wasnt on, i was out doing errand.s : (

:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks Babyhopes!!! Good night!!!

Kendra...not sure hun...I tend to always get a line on a OPK but it's usually really faint...but they are SO CLOSE it's driving me mad...I'm so glad HPT's aren't like OPK's or all of us would be going bald from trying to decide if the line is dark enough or not...lol...

9babies...SO GLAD to see you!!! Your the ONLY one I know on here that's taken Clomid and around the same time as me....I'm going absolutely bonkers over here...it's okay that you were here and running errands...lol...no biggie at all...Thanks for being here when you can! I for one greatly appreciate it!

I started temping but I know it's a waste now...lol...but I found my thermometer and figured...why not...

I guess my real answer will come when I can get in and get that blood work done...till then I'll keep testing and just keep hoping and praying for the best...and BDing...


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- :dust: Good luck. I don't know what advice to give. I wasn't on because I was sleeping (still catching up from last Friday no sleep plus I work tonight). It's possible you had a short surge and missed it or those are the darkest it'll get on a opk.


----------



## pambolina21

thanks DG...I understand that everyone doesn't get on BNB as much as I do...lol...it just felt like one of those days where I really needed someone and no one was around and on the days I don't it's like everyone is online and chatty...lol...


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe I agree with dg!! I hopey ou are ok. and I think you might have ovulated, on one of those dark test days. : )
:hugs:

sorry I am not here today. I will try to be on more often. LOL

:dust:


----------



## pambolina21

Well one thing is for sure...during my dark test days we BD'd...but I am not going to assume I've ovulated...I'll keep testing til I know for sure when I get the bloodwork results in....and I'll keep BDing...lol....


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- that's a good plan. I intend to do the same since I'm not tracking my ovulation day. I am going to have fun bd and waiting.

Excuse me while I hit the showers. I gotta get ready for work and leave home in half hour.


----------



## pambolina21

Later DG!!! And thanks!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Ok ladies- I am super confused. I thought I ovulated on Friday because I had a ton of EWCM and then Saturday it was gone... now its back and I am also cramping/pinching a bit in that area. You think I'm ovulating right now? I'm trying to get my hubby to get naked but he's being an a-hole!


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- best cover your base in case you are just now finally ovulating.


----------



## KendraNoell

Yep I covered my bases... and holy crap was that not like one of the Top 5 BD's we've ever had... whew! I'm a happy girl :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Pam, 

Sorry your having a hard time, you are doing everything you can just wish it could be easier for you. :hugs: Are you being tested this week?

Kendra - woo hoo you go girl!! :happydance:

Claire- How you feeling today hun? any word from Laura? 

and :hi: to everyone else :) 

xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

and i am an eggplant woo hoo! or as we say in England an Aubergeine! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Yay Kendra! You go girl!

30- really? Wow... An eggplant... :yipee: :hi: back to you!


----------



## pambolina21

I will be calling today to schedule my CD21 bloods....opk's are still negative...but on the dark side....(sounds like Star Wars)


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck Pam!


----------



## pambolina21

thanks hun....my blood work is scheduled for tomorrow...so I guess I'll find out the truth in it all....I'm praying I just missed it....


----------



## KendraNoell

I hope you did ovulate and it was just sneaky...


----------



## 9babiesgone

me too pam! I am praying esp bc you bded on those dark days!!

on a weird note, does anyone here like it rough in the sack?

I dont normally do it that often but last night was great, except I am so sore. LOL

anyways. :hugs: and :dust: to everyone

30 hope you are feeling ok

babyhopes hope you are doing well.

kendra :dust: for your upcoming :bfp:

if I forgot anyone I apologize :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

KENDRA, sounds like you covered all the bases! :haha: in every way!! GL and :dust:

CONGRATS you little eggplant 30!

PAM, GL tomorrow! FXD! I hope you get some good info at your appt. and can start feeling a little better. 

I am 15DPO (13DPO by FF) Well, it looks confusing&#8230; I mean, on Sunday (DPO14), after inputting my temp, FF changed my OV date. Does this happen often? I mean I am on CD34! Longest cycle ever! I know now, that this is a result of the M/C in July. :sad1: I am feeling like I am totally out of it this month after seeing that. Current SSing: very tired, BLOATED, bbs tingling every now and then, not hungry often, I have felt sick the last few days when I first wake, but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;. Other than that, the weekend was lovely. I hope everyone else is doing better!!!


----------



## pambolina21

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Have my appt tomorrow for 10:25...I think that I might of had a small surge but not enough to release an egg....:cry:


----------



## KendraNoell

Got some slimy cm today.. not sure if egg white.. does that mean I still didn't O or I'm just coming off the surge?


----------



## Steve M

Hope everything goes well


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- no idea. :shrug:

Pam- Remember, PMA! Maybe it's not going to be bad news.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck Pam, hope you get some good news hun :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Good luck Pam, hope you get high numbers!! Got everything crossed for you!!:hugs:

How is everyone, hope you all okay....:hugs:

2 days to go until my next HCG bloods....starting to get nervous again!! :wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh hun, you will be ok, i'm sure of it :) :hugs: :)

I'm ok, just got Thomas's haircut and now he's sleeping :) Time to catch up on some gossip mags and telly :happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

thanks ya'll! I appreciate it!!!

I'll be leaving here in about another 2 hours...Hannah just left for the school bus so now I need to get Meghan and myself ready...I'm not exactly looking forward to taking Meghan with me...she's been such a pain lately!! Terribles 2's are horrible!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Relax those nerves BABYHOPES, this bean is going to STICK!

KENDRA, I think that still constitutes as watery which is near EWCM, fertile CM. GL!

PAM, relax your nerves as well.... GL at the appt!

Sooo... I tested, FRER... BFN! :sad1: 
14DPO, CD34! Longest cycle ever!! Current SS: very tired, BLOATED, no appetite, , but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;.

I have been reading alot on BnB about ladies getting late bfps, so I am thinking that since there is no af, we could still be in the running...

Wondering now if I am still in this chase... :af: temps still lingering highly.... Guess I am still waiting...


----------



## pambolina21

I'll try MM...LOL...I know I need too...cause now my right eyelid is twitching...and I know it's stress related.....

My OPK was dark again this morning...does that usually happen with OPK's and FMU?


----------



## KendraNoell

Its our 2 year marriage anniversary today :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats on 2 years Kendra x :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

congrats on 2 years kendra!!! 

and pam hang in there, hope your appt is going well

mrsmm I didnt get a positive till I was 8 weeks along with my son. so sometimes you dont get an positive till late


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats on 2 years, Kendra! Hope you have many more happy married years!

My day's much better. I love the coworkers who work on 3rd shift with me... They're awesome, and amazing and rock my world. They are the ones who know how to turn my frown upside down into a beautiful bright smile and how to make me laughing again.


----------



## 9babiesgone

wow you and me deafgal are almost on teh same exact cycle day. I am on cycle day 18!


----------



## Flowerbaby

KendraNoell said:


> Its our 2 year marriage anniversary today :)

Congrats Kendra, its our 3rd wedding anniversary tomorrow on 24th august!! Yaaayyy!!! Hope you two have spent a lovely day together! xxx


----------



## pambolina21

YAY for 2 year and 3 year anniversary!!!

My appointment went well!! Just gotta keep hoping for good news.


----------



## 9babiesgone

so what did the docs say?


----------



## pambolina21

I didn't see the doc...just went it...they took my blood and I left...total bummer...and they still haven't gotten back with me with the message I left...I really hate this doc office...all the woman there are stuck up and RUDE! Once I get pregnant I'm switching doctor's!


----------



## 9babiesgone

oh my how sucky is that! I am so sorry. I hope you get your results back at least today!! :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

It definately WON'T be today...maybe tomorrow or in 2 days....they tend to take their time...

So how ya doin 9?


----------



## 9babiesgone

pretty good, except for super tired, and having twinges! already symptom spotting and i know I shouldnt. LOL bc I am only 3dpo


----------



## pambolina21

LOL...well I told myself this cycle I'd symptom spot like crazy...but now I don't know if I ovualted or not...so I can't...lol...I don't see anything wrong with that...I'll help ya...lol...


----------



## pambolina21

Which looks the darkest to you?
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 1









opk1.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 1









opk3.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 1









opk4.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 1









opk5.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 9babiesgone

I dont know I am needing glasses bc mine broke!! I would say first and third were the darkest, but keep in mind I am having blurry vision right now. LOL

I am symptom spotting like crazy. and need to stop. lol I have a countdownto pregnancy account and I put my symptoms in everyday. lol


----------



## pambolina21

I agree that the 3rd one is the darkest...that was on the 17th when I had that temp dip...thankfully we BD that day...and then the afternoon on the 18th...so I guess if I did...IF I did...that would put me at 6DPO...but I guess my blood results will tell all...lol..


----------



## deafgal01

1st one and 3rd one looks darkest to me.


----------



## 9babiesgone

well deafgal agrees with me, maybe my eyesight isnt that bad aftera ll.

lol
pam

I am so glad you bded just in case, bc It would be great if you were 6dpo!!!


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks DG! Thanks 9!....Guess all I can do it wait!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Uggh I hate waiting. I am so anxious for you. LOL


----------



## pambolina21

lol....least I'm not the only one...lol...will be taking another OPK in about 30 mins.


----------



## 9babiesgone

hehehe :dust: fxed for you!!


----------



## MrsMM24

We just had a major Earthquake where I was evacuated! I work in D.C.!!!!! What else..... no bfp, and an earthquake :sad1:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yep i agree 3rd one is darkest Pam, and if you had a temp drop on that day then that defo sounds like O day! Kpin everything crossed for you!! xx

Good luck girls, 9, DG, Kendra and Pam, really hope you all get ya bfp's this month xxx

MrsMM sorry bout BFN, you not out til af show hun and i soooo hope she stays well away!!!xxx

Sending all you girlies lotsa babydust xxx:dust::dust::dust:

Hey Rach hows u chick? Im sooooo tired today, early night for me!! :sleep:


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG MrsMM, an earthquake???? How scarey! Was it a bad one?? R u ok?? xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

mrsmm. I am sorry. are you ok??? :hugs:

and dont give up till the :witch: shows!!


----------



## MrsMM24

It was bad, my building rocked enough that things fell off walls. It was registered as 5.9!!! That is terrible, especially in this city (D.C.) area. We are definitely not equipped or use to these things. So far, my family is well, and no injuries to others reported at this time. It was appearently felt up and down the east coast....


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks babyhopes!! I have a good feeling about t his round.

about to make chicken sloppy joes!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

MrsMM24 said:


> It was bad, my building rocked enough that things fell off walls. It was registered as 5.9!!! That is terrible, especially in this city (D.C.) area. We are definitely not equipped or use to these things. So far, my family is well, and no injuries to others reported at this time. It was appearently felt up and down the east coast....

oh my!! I am glad your family is ok!!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

MM...I read about that online...it's scary!!!! I'm glad to hear your okay and your family...

I sure hope it was the 17th...but then that would make me 6dpo...lol...is it time to start testing?


----------



## 9babiesgone

at 6dpo it is very unlikely you would ge ta positive hpt! I would wait a few more days.

:hugs:


:hugs: all around!


----------



## pambolina21

I know...lol...figured I'd feel less guilty about testing if someone else supported my addiction...


----------



## 9babiesgone

aww I just dont want you to get your hopes up only to be dashed!!!
bc at this point it is rare to get a n positive this early! and I dont want you to think you are out, just bc it might be negative. 

but if you want to. I will feel free to look at it and try to find lines and see stuff. LOL
I love to do that.


----------



## pambolina21

LOL...nah...your right...I'll wait and see what the doc says first...and go from there...


----------



## 9babiesgone

Ok sweetie!! dont make me stop you if you really want to. hehehe.


----------



## pambolina21

LOL...your not....I was being silly anyway...I don't even know if I ovulated so there's no point in wasting tests...


----------



## 9babiesgone

true!!

:hugs: :dust: fxed that you ovulated!


----------



## pambolina21

thanks!


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Pam hope you ovulated and the tests give good news/results.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey girls, how are we all today??? Ohhhh getting closer to testing time!! Hee hee :happydance:

Well my dh has just brought me breakfast in bed for our 3rd anniversary! Thought i might have got sum nookie but nope....its still non-existant so i will pop my progesterone in instead! Lol!! The whole progesterone up the vag thing has put my dh off sex so wont be getting any til im finished them at 12 weeks! Ohhh the joys!! :wacko:

What is everyone upto today? For me its washing, cleaning and ironing!! Lovely!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: I'm happy to say things are looking up on my end of things even though I did not really "find a solution" with that one person. I'm just glad I'm not as stressed out over that like I was earlier this week. Gotta get busy working on my bulletin board ideas for next week- September is creeping up on me and I don't have my bulletin board ideas ready to apply. :dohh:

Hope y'alls are doing great! That's a great way to start off your 3 years anniversary, babyhopes although bummer about no nookie...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning hun!

Happy 3rd Anniversay :)

Yeah i don't get much anymore either! and i'm not expecting it again now till after lo is here. Think i was about 5/6mths when it stopped with Thomas :( He said to me last night, omg there really is a baby in there isn't there!! um yes i've been carrying him for nearly 6mths! So i think that means i'm too 'big' for it now, it freaks him out! :haha:

Are you going out to celebrate your anniversary tonight?

Not up to much this morning, then my friend is coming over this afternoon with her twins to play with Thomas so that should be fun :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks girls!!!:flower:

Yep we going out for some tea and then going to the pictures to watch The Inbetweeners, i cant wait!!! Suppose to be so funny! :thumbup: I need to get an afternoon nap in though as im pooped by teatime nowadays! LOL! Think ive been in bed about 9.30 each night lately! :sleep:

Aww Thomas should have fun with the twins, speaking of twins i spke to Laura over in First Tri yesterday and she's doing really well, she's not having much ms and has had a couple of scans now and all is good, she is still without a computer and hopes to be back on here soon! :thumbup:

Ugh, more HCG tomorrow....thats me not sleeping tonight with worry! I cant wait to have a scan then i dont need to have anymore hcg done! My consultant wont scan me until at least 8 weeks though so he penciled me in for a week on monday (5th Sept), all being well of course, so i think i may have to have more bloods next flippin week as well, please let the numbers be nice and high still [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Dg all sounding good with you hun, you having any symptoms?? What dpo are you ? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

yes i would love to see it too, just need a babysitter! 

ahh thats good then, glad to hear she is well and those twinies too:)

Thats rubbish you have to wait till the 5th, but just think the pics will be even clearer by then :) Look forward to hearing more high numbers 2mos :happydance:

have a great night tonight x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks hun!!!! Yeah am gutted i have to wait until then TBH, i thought he would have had me in by now for a scan but my EPU are funny about giving scans before the 8 week mark now as they say that a lot of women werent seeing a heartbeat before then and it was too upsetting so its a new rule which was brought into place 4 weeks ago!!!! UGHHHHHHHH! :shrug: Your right though i will hopefully see more for waiting a bit longer!!! Gosh i certainly wont be sleeping the night before my scan!!! LOL! I was thinking that if my numbers were high tomorrow i may ask my consultant for an earlier scan??? Am sure if i have nice high hcg you should be able to see something on the scan??:thumbup: When did you have your private scan and how much did you pay if you dont mind me asking??? xx

Yes here's hoping for nice high numbers tomorrow..............[-o&lt; 

Have a nice day hun xx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah defo worth asking hun :)

I had mine when i thought i was 10wks and a couple of days and they moved me forward to 11wks. It cost £99 at babybond and you can have it between 7 and 11 wks :)


----------



## pambolina21

Morning ladies...how are ya'll doing?

Nothing new here...no positive OPK or HPT...in fact, my OPK's are the lightest they've ever been...so if something happened (whatever that may have been) it's done passed now...I'll be calling my doc office later on and find out when I'll get my results...I don't know why I torture myself by rushing bad news...I hate this...I really really hate this....:cry:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Pam am so hoping that you o'd on the 17th but you just missed the surge with your opk's! Have got everything crossed for you chick!!! I hate ringing the surgery to chase up results....i feel like the receptionists just cant be arsed and they love to say ' aww the results arent back yet, dohhhh' Ugh! Makes me wana vomit down the phone! LOL! You then sit another hour and ring back and its the same! Goddamnit i hate it!!!!!!!:growlmad: Really hope and pray its good results chick....what level are you looking to have?? xx


----------



## laura_2010

HHiiiiiii my lovely ladies.... im at ,my sis on her pc so im poping in :flower::flower: I miss u all sooooo much!!! and should get pc end of this month fx lol...
Had my first mw app oday got my 12week scan boooked and all info about twin pregnancy.... they moved my date to 20th march but maybe due before then as twins normaly earler lol...

Its going nicely claire for you :flower::hugs: be amazing wen u have ur scan hun xxx

Rach not long now ay forur lil boy :happydance: miss you x

pam this is ur moth hun i also think u ovulate eaerler as well hun xx 
All my other ladies I miss you loads xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

hi everyone. I am so so pooped. I dont know how to wake up this morning. I am so tired.

good to see you laura!! been missing you here!
glad to hear everything is well.

pam, dg, 30, babyhopes, I hope you are all having a great day.

and anyone I missed I am sorry I am literally typing with one eye open bc I am still half asleep.


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks Babyhopes!!! As soon as I get the results I'll update!!

LAURA!! YAY!!! So glad you were able to pop back in for a quick hello! We sure do miss you around here!!! :hugs:

9babies...drink some coffee chick...lol....but I know how you feel...I feel like I haven't slept in days...just so damn tired!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

I'm exhausted but I'm definitely having a better day. Been trying to think of stuff to do related to the bulletin board and realized that Sept is sneaking up on me so I need to get busy cutting stuff out of paper and planning my bulletin board theme for September. I have an awesome idea for it too so it's going to take me the next few nights to get all the work for it done and then I got to take down what I have up right now and put up the new bulletin board ideas. I can't wait.

:hi: So how's everyone doing today? Pam hope you get your results soon (and that they're good not bad- maybe you just missed the surge somehow). 9- best get some sleep dohh: That applies to me too). Laura- hope you can hurry back to us soon cuz we miss you too! 30- What are you up to? AND finally Babyhopes- to answer your questions- I have no idea what dpo I am but if I ovulated on 14 cd, then that would make me about 6 dpo. :shrug: no symptoms to note (the acne on my face can be explained by the work related stress I've been under). Thought I saw something odd when I used toilet this morning but eh, I don't know... Maybe too much info but it looked like clear eggy mucus or something with a lil bit of maybe brown. Maybe I was dreaming that up. There was absolutely nothing when I wiped and I stared in that toilet long enough to know I wasn't imagining seeing that. Let me know if that movie "inbetweeners" is worth watching. I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## 9babiesgone

i really dont get much sleep my kids keep having nightmares!! I woke up and my boobs are bigger not a lot but enough to have hubby notice., is it possible to get symptoms that quickly? I didnt think so.


----------



## KendraNoell

I think your mind can make anything happen if you believe it enough. That's why we're constantly bummed when we get a BFN because we SWORE that this or that was a symptom. I would say RELAX and wait it out, 9, lol.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I know lol. hahaha!!!


----------



## pambolina21

Sounds promising DG!!! Maybe that bit of brown was IB!!! FX that the witch stays away!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Laura, glad to hear from you again :) miss you too but glad everything is going well. Maybe your have them on my b'day? 7th March :)

Have everything crossed Pam, that you get a good result :hugs:

Yes defo could be ib dg, i had a spot of blood with my lo, but not with Thomas that i was aware of.

Mrsmm - how are you? have seen on the news now about the earthquake, sounds extreamly scary :hugs:

9-could be a sign yes, its the 1st sign for some women :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks 30. I know I am not making it up. and wasnt even thinking about my boobs till hubby mentioned it. LOL

I Hope It is a symptom and not just my brain going crazy.


----------



## pambolina21

Called the doc office and the lady told me it could take up to a week before I get my results!! AAAAAAAAAHH!!!

$%^&*(*&^%$%^&*(*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh Pam, thats rediculous i really feel for you, grrrrr


----------



## pambolina21

that's just one more thing against me...I know this month isn't my month :cry:

I wonder if I have another month left in me...:shrug:


----------



## 9babiesgone

YOu can do this pam!! dont give up!! I am sorry they are being crazy saying it takes a bloody week!! uggh


:hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

PAM, keep the faith Hun!! :hugs:

30, thanks! My family is all well up and down the east coast. Appearently, it was felt from Toronto to South Carolina..... And that Hurricane Irene is now headed this way. We will be gone for DW's b-day beginning tomorrow so... we may not be happy about coming back.

*AFM* Ladies...15DPO, CD36! Current SS: Tired, BLOATED feeling heavy and clothes not fitting, feel wet but not much CM. Temp crept up a tiny bit this morning. Staying pretty persistent and above cover-line. We leave for vacay tomorrow early, so I will test then, FXD! 16DPO!
Check out my chart below&#8230;

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-9-30-testers-join-me-5-testers-counting.html


----------



## deafgal01

Mrs- it's a relief to hear your family are all well over there. That was scary yesterday for the ones who had to experience it.

Never thought of that... Then again I've never had a IB so no clue what to look for when it comes to that. Guess time will tell. Last time I checked, that kind of stuff that I saw doesn't come from the butt hole and I know I pooped but I bet it wasn't from that.

Must go back to sleep. Night ladies.


----------



## KendraNoell

Mrs! Your temps look goooooooood!

I am getting nervous for the possibility of actually getting a BFP. Why does that make me so scared when I've been wanting this for so long?

Hubby got his referral for his SA and will go in Friday morning. So if this isn't our month hopefully this can shed some light.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls!! How are we all??:hugs:

Ugh the dreaded day has arrived, more hcg's this morning!! Just gettin ready and off to docs, am soooo nervous! Please let my numbers be high still, stick little beanie stick [-o&lt; Wish me luck!!! xxx

Ohhhh im a blueberry today! Awww cute, i have them in my smoothies on a morning! Lol!!:thumbup:

Catch up with you all later this afty, hugs xxx:hugs:

Good luck testing today MrsMM xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey Kendra, wow 6dpo already!! Not long til testing!! Cant wait, am excitedfor you!!! xxx


----------



## KendraNoell

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hey Kendra, wow 6dpo already!! Not long til testing!! Cant wait, am excitedfor you!!! xxx

I can't remember if I updated the ticker after I changed my O date. I am somewhere between 4-6 DPO.

YOU WILL BE FINE!!! I'm sure your HCG is almost a million :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck Claire, sure you will be fine hun :) and congrats on being a blueberry -i was excited about this one too, felt like the first proper fruit! :happydance:

Getting excited about my little boy's birthday now, we have got him a police car thing that he can sit in and use his feet to move himself around in, think he will love it! 
Have accepted the party will be caotic now so no point worrying! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- I hear ya on that... I feel the exact same way. I've been wanting it but when it does finally happen I'll be scared shit out of my mind...

:wave: Hi everyone! Hope everyone's having a great day! Mrs- good luck! Babyhopes- I bet your hcg will look great and have higher numbers today! 30-:yipee: Can't believe your LO has another birthday... He's growing up too fast isn't he?


----------



## 30mummyof1

He is growing up too fast dg! 

Any news Claire? x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well the numbers are in again........drum roll please.......92,576!!! Yaaayyyyy!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:So they doubling perfectly which is great!!! Awwww am over the moon! Cant wait to see my midwife now and get the ball rolling! How exciting!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

C'mon girlies lets get somemore BFP's on here!!!!!!!xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

only a few more days. 8 days i think it says!!! then I can test. 
lol


----------



## KendraNoell

yay claire sooooo happy for you! you need to take this and relax because this is several tests with NO PROBLEMS so you need to ENJOY this pregnancy and not worry about it :) i know easier said than done right?


----------



## Flowerbaby

thanks Kendra, your right its time to chill now and enjoy my bubba growing, my numbers are textbook perfect (ohhh maybe i shouldnt say that) buy hey why not because they are!!!!!! whahhooooooo!!!:happydance: How are you feeling today?? xx


----------



## KendraNoell

My back is sore, haven't been sleeping well, and really stressed out. I work a half day today so that should help, and then I'm off this weekend, we are going to an outdoor concert and the weather is supposed to be beautiful, so I am hoping I can ease off some of this stress :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Fantastic news Claire! yep time to enjoy this pregnancy because its all looking great :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww thanks Rach, im surprised i havent got horrific MS with numbers like that, but nope nothing just the odd bit of nausea here n there! My mam never suffered with it either so am pleased as it cant be nice! Just off out to walk the pooch with a huge smile on my face!!!! lol! I rang my RM consultants secretary and asked if i could get an earlier scan but she said he fully booked next week so earliest is Monday 5th. No more bloods though now i dont think, except for what the midwife takes on wed....:thumbup:

How are you hope you having a nice day! xx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh dam, worth a try though...or do you think you might pay for a private scan?

Yes nice day thanks, made Thomas a Thomas the tank engine icing cake topper, so now just have to make cake next week and ice it!


----------



## pambolina21

that's great news hun! I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance:

I'm working on a BFP...but Mother Nature call's the shots on this one...lol...


----------



## 9babiesgone

good news babyhopes!!!

hope everyone is doing well.

I just got done giving kiddos a bath.

got really really a lot of cm, I dont usually have this much. it isnt ewcm, it is more like when I was pregnant with my son, I had a ton. ..so maybe it is a good sign.


----------



## pambolina21

FX!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks sweetie!!!

: )

:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

I'd be doing better if I could get the school loan sorted... Arugh. I guess it will be sorted eventually somehow- I don't know the hell I'm supposed to sort it if they won't take my call through the relay.


----------



## pambolina21

oh my gosh...I'm crying my eyes out right now...a friend on FB posted a news clip about a fallen soldier and his dog mourning at his funeral...they showed a picture of the dog laying next to the casket....it's a special and sentimental moment and I can't stop crying....


----------



## deafgal01

:shock: I don't need to hear about that right now, Pam. I got a brother overseas right now and he's not due back until well after the holidays at some point. I would hate to imagine how the family feels (especially the dog) at least the dog was allowed to attend the funeral- it's so important for animals to be allowed to recognize "oh, my master died."


----------



## pambolina21

sorry hun.


----------



## 9babiesgone

ok. well umm. I am so out of it. feel like I am going to fall asleep.

LOL


----------



## pambolina21

I know how you feel...just took a shower and it took everything in me to not konk out (is konk even a word? lol)

How ya doin 9!?? Other than being tired? Any new symptoms popping up?


----------



## 9babiesgone

a lot actually. backache that wont go away, dizziness, a lot a lot of cm, and bloated.

dont know if any of these are good signs though.


----------



## KendraNoell

my back is killing me, super bloated, having twinges/pinches the last day or so. wondering if it means anything.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, wow some fab symptoms goin on here!! I remember at 7dpo i had ewcm for a whole day and stacks off it then it cleared off, that was my first sign that maybe this was my month! I also had sore throat and a cold i cudnt seem to shift right through my tww and my bbs started to get sore and i was sooooo hot and sweaty from 7dpo onwards, major hot flushes! Lol! Awwww good luck girls! Who is gona be our first tester?????? Cant wait xxxx:hugs:

Im not upto much today so will be on bnb most of it! Lol! I have to pop out and get some food, Marks n Spencers are doin there £10 meal deal so i think i might treat us, yummmmyyyy! Its the dessert i want! Lol! Shame i cant drink the wine! :wacko:


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- :dust: Hope that means a bfp in the making...

I'm slightly better now. Haven't quite resolved my college loans issues but at least the ball's rolling on that now and we know how to resolve it (just means it will take a few more days :grr:) I don't think anyone bothers informing people anything anymore these days... :dohh: I could have had this taken cared of before school started if they had simply informed me before I tried buying my books.

How's everyone doing? I have no idea how many dpo I am. If I'm going by my regular schedule- then I have 8 days before AF shows her face again. Symptoms- not really any... If I have one, they're easily explained away. Like the acne I have right now can be contributed to the stress I'm handling from school loans and work. I didn't feel good yesterday either (but again could have been a combination of stress and maybe the breakfast egg I ate at work).


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning all

what a bad sleep.. smoke alarm started beeping at 5 something as batteries were running out,then thought Thomas was crying so went in to see him and realised it was the boy next door! Hope tonight will be better :)

ahh sounds like a nice evening you have planned Claire, shame about the wine isn't it. 
I discovered on monday thomas had turned our little freezer off! so all this week we've been trying to eat everything that had defrosted and now i am bored of fish!

Going out for lunch with a mate and Thomas, thats about it really. Weather looks pants here. No sign of oh's dad...yet! apparently oh said to him oh your pretty much done here now then so Rach can have the house to herself and he was a bit shocked and said oh well i need a break! i mean we are really grateful for all the help but now i just want to relax and enjoy the time with Thomas before baby arrives. :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Spoke too soon, he arrived half hr ago!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww no Rach, thought you were gona have a peacful day without him! Ugh! Didnt he get the message??? LOL!:haha:

I cant believe Thomas had switched your freezer off, oh noooo! Little monkey! Ugh i couldnt eat fish, im well off it, i made salmon for tea a couple of nights ago and i nearly threw up with my first bite! I used to love it aswell! Im a strictly meat preggy lady now i think! I dont think i could even eat fish n chips anymore! :sick: could defo eat chips n curry sauce though, yummmmmm i could eat them now :loopy: I think thats my lunch sorted today! LOL! 

I had a really good nights sleep last night, have got my night pee's down to one around 3am and the other about 6am, am trying to train my bladder! Cant be doing with this up and down all bloody night caper! LOL! You will have to try and have an early night chick......my smoke alarm was doing the same last week, i have 3 in my house and i was standing under each one waiting for the bloody bleep and it was the last one of course! And then the battery went in our carbon monoxide detector and i thought it was one of the smoke alarms again, turned out it wasnt after annoyingly standing under each for 5 minutes! Had enough of beeps for a good while now! Why do they always start in the middle of the night and they dont beep quietly do they! LOL! :nope:

DG i sooooooo hope this is your month.....only a week or so to go until we know! yaaaayyyyy xxx

How is everyone else today???? Pam any news on results hun?? xx

MrsMM did you test again??? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think i am going to have to be more blatant! Hate looking rude but its getting too much now!

He is a little monkey, 1st unlocking oh's car last wk then turning freezer off this wk- gonna have to keep more of an eye on him thats for sure! I read that parents on average spend 40mins a week looking for things toddlers have moved, i think we spend at least that a day!

Yes... anyone tested? :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ha ha ha!!!! What with a toddler moving things and my DH moving things and forgetting where he has put them i stand no chance of ever finding anything when we have our LO!!! LOL :haha:

Yep i think you may have to start being a little bit harder with FIL.....you need your space hun! :thumbup:


----------



## KendraNoell

So confused! Having goopy CM currently. Can't say its EWCM more like just watery. I'm not sure why I am having it???


----------



## 9babiesgone

I dont know kendra. I just noticed a new symptom, hot flashes. I am so so dang hot all the time, they come and go, butI am noticing that one too!!

I guess I am just going crazy symptom spotting. 

Kendra :hugs:

I think your symptoms sound really promising fxed for your :bfp:

mrsmm, have you tested again?

30 hope you get a good nap this afternoon to make up for waking up so early.

babyhopes glad to see you, and so positive!!

pam, any sign of results?? :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Nope...no sign yet...I called this morning and they told me to call back this afternoon...

Been cramping alot...like AF is gonna show up...so I don't know what that's about!


----------



## 9babiesgone

well I hope the :witch: stays away!!! I hope they giv eyou the answers you want, this afternoon :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

I hope so too...I'm sick of waiting...lol...I'm FAR from the most patient person in the world...lol...

Still getting mild cramps...but no more sharp back pains...so that just tells me I really DON'T have a kidney infection...makes me hope that maybe it was implantation cause it's exactly what I felt when I found out I was pregnant with Hannah...Meghan's pregnancy sneaked up on me so I don't recall ANY signs...I just took a random test when my period was due and it was faintly positive...lol....

FX and loads of :dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hate waiting too!! but I Know my waiting and yours is different. I am hoping they have great news for you!! <3 <3 

my son is a monster he already ate 12 chips, and a piece of pizza, plus some garlic bread.

geez.


I think he might eat us out of house and home.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey girls, how are we??

Pam, i hope this is implantation for you....how many dpo do you think you are if you did ovulate?? I wish the docs would just ring you with some good news!!!! xx

9, hot flashes are exactly what i had and thats when i kinda knew that i was pg as its something i never suffer with.......i had really sweaty armpits too, and a bit smelly LOL! When are you gona test hun? xx

Kendra looking good hun, when are you gona start to test?? xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks babyhopes. I am going to test in a weeks time(at 12dpo)!!! unless I give in and test sooner. but I dont want to , bc I know I might get an false negative.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Wow i dont think i could wait out until 12dpo! Im such an addict! Think i was testing from 7dpo and got my BFP at 10dpo! Awwww i just have this feeling its gona be positive for you babes! xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks. I really hope so. me and hubs are on edge and anxious for an :bfp:


----------



## pambolina21

I'm gonna call again soon and see if they came in yet...FX!

IF I ovulated I think it was around CD17...so that would put me at 6DPO today...


----------



## 9babiesgone

that woudl be awesome, bc you are and I would be on the same dpo!!


----------



## pambolina21

that would be awesome!


----------



## pambolina21

I didn't ovulate:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## deafgal01

Got a mild headache starting so think I'll be going to bed early tonight (say after I eat dinner with my girlfriend Cat). I made reservations at a place at 5 pm so lookin' forward to eating out with her and catching up (considering I haven't seen her all month) so it's way overdue- this girlfriend time! I have creamy cm today.

9- I hope you get your bfp. I hope everyone else gets theirs too! :dust:


----------



## deafgal01

Pam oh dear :hugs: So what's the next steps now? Did they say why you're not ovulating?


----------



## pambolina21

She said if I didn't ovulate then I'll have to be put on Provera again and then Clomid again and she might even increase my dose to 100mg...she just worried I might get pregnant with twins...well I'm not worried...for one cause twins is awesome and two I can't even release ONE egg much less two or more...


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- I think you should go for it... Bring it on! Sure, twins will be a challenge to take care of and raise but at the same time, double blessings!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Pam, im so sorry! Sounds like your best bet is too get your dosage upped! If you okay about having twins then just go for it hun! So wen will they start you on provera? At least they are going to help you out hun, you will get a BFP! Maybe even a twinsys one!!! Sending you lotsa hugs xxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

sorry to hear that Pam :hugs: , but like Claire says least they are going to help you. Bring on the twins :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

sorry Pam, at least your doctor is willing to try something new with you!! :hugs:

hope this dosage change, will give you the baby you deserve


----------



## pambolina21

thanks ya'll...I'm just not sure if I want to....maybe I should just focus on losing some weight and put off this whole TTC thing...maybe just NT/NP or something...That might be the best way for me to go....

Gotta think on it some more.


----------



## 9babiesgone

well we are all here fory ou no matter what you decide


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- I agree with what 9 said... We're all here for ya no matter what you decide to do or how to go about it.


----------



## pambolina21

thanks ya'll


----------



## KendraNoell

Pam- sweetie I am so so sorry :( I think it will happen when the time is right and that there is a reason why you have had to wait so long for this. I think NTNP might be a good way to go- wasn't hopes doing the same thing when she got her BFP? ;)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi everyone, 

How are you all today? :)

xx


----------



## deafgal01

30- how are you doing today? :thumbup: I'm great. Thanks for asking.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes not too bad, bit tired. Just seem to have trouble sleeping these days, no apparent reason..guess its just my body preparing me for the sleepless nights!


----------



## deafgal01

aw :hugs: 30 i guess your body must be preparing you for baby's arrival.


----------



## KendraNoell

I have been sleeping awful too :( I've been taking different things at night to see if I can knock myself out and its not working. For example I went to bed at 2:45 this morning, got up at 6 for about 45 minutes, then got up at 10. If I woulda slept straight through then 7 hours would have been fine but its the fact that I can't sleep through the night :(


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- that sucks. Hope you can sleep better soon.


----------



## 9babiesgone

is it normal to have a lot of cramping at 7dpo??


----------



## deafgal01

No idea 9... That's the best part about bnb... Tons of other ladies who can compare their symptoms with you.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, how are we all???? Well ive got a nice day planned, am taking dog for walk then goin for sunday lunch wiv DH (if i can stomach it, feelin but sick today) then DH is goin out with the boys all afternoon n evening so i got the house and TV to myself!!!! So a nice warm bath, facial, nails n pamper afternoon for me! Yeeeaaahhh!


----------



## KendraNoell

9 I think a lot of symptoms can be symptoms of many other things as well. I just try not to symptom spot and I think you should *try* not to because its just going to stress you out and won't help with TTC!!

Starting to feel like crap, nauseas and in a lot of muscle pain. Drank a bit today and it made me really, really tired. Kinda sucked. Can't wait to start testing! I decided Thursday would be ok to start.


----------



## deafgal01

:shock: Wow... I slept so much yesterday (napped for up to 5 hours) plus slept all night last night too (8 hours). That never happens with me. Unless I was really tired. If I nap too much during the day, then that screws up my beauty night's rest.

No plans today- church, home, clean/homework... nap before going to work.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Roll on Thursday then Kendra, i cant wait!!!!!! Good luck chick xxx

Ohhh DG sounding promising if you are sleeping that much, that sounds exactly what i have been like for the past few weeks, i just cant get enough sleep zzzz........xxx

Golly i feel sooooo sick today.......some days i do and some i dont and this is one of them days...i could just curl up on the sofa under my blanket and sleep all day! Im soooo cold today aswell, feel the fire maybe going on! xxx

Have any of you girls been affected by this awful hurricane??? Hope you are all ok xxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am sorry kendra, but symptom spotting is how I could tell I was pregnant with both my kids, so I am going to keep doing it. bc it gives me hope. even if it is not true hope. I will cling to it.


----------



## deafgal01

babyhopes- i'm gonna excuse the excess-sleeping as to lack of sleep on Friday. I barely slept any on Friday (nap for like 2 hours) so I think all that sleep yesterday was my body catching up for that lack of sleep. :shrug: We'll see what happens this week.

Not affected by this hurricane cuz I'm too far inland but I'm worried about my sister in law who's going home to access the damage done by it today. She sought a safe place in another city when it was coming so she's fine but no idea how much damage her home got from it. My brother is overseas so he wouldn't know how much damage this hurricane caused.


----------



## pinkchucks

Hi ladies!

Is this the official "Prayer Group" on BnB?
I've been searching for one, and this seems to be the most active.
I'd love to join!


----------



## KendraNoell

We haven't done much praying together but you can definitely join us!

9 I wasn't saying what you're doing is wrong- we ALL do it. I am just saying it wouldn't hurt to relax too, since stress isn't going to help. Sorry if you thought I meant it in a bad way :(


----------



## 9babiesgone

I didnt think you said it in a bad way. I just hate when people tell me not to symptom spot, i thought that was what this site was about, among other things.

and I dont think this is a prayer group pinkchucks, i think it is just a name for praying for an baby.


----------



## pambolina21

Your more than welcome to join Pink! Even though we are probably not the "prayer thread" you were looking for.

I wish I could symptom spot...lol...but there's no reason for it...I still keep thinking...maybe they were wrong! I'm in denial I know...but not all the time...just occasionally when I feel a cramp...lol...


----------



## KendraNoell

I just feel that the more I symptom spot, and the more I convince myself that this is the month, the more heartbreaking it is when it's not. Just watching out for you ladies, that's all.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all? Well my DH got home around 6am which is early for him, he is dying today so looks like i got the day to myself again! yaaayyyy! Gona laze around in my comfys and do absolutely nothing!!! Love it !!:happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

Well...we all choose what we want to do...let's just support each other.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Claire,

He's getting better then! :haha:

Was just thinking when do you have to go back to work then hun? or do they give you the 1st 12wks off, then office work till baby arrives? 

As for me,well today i am a domestic godess! :haha: just made an apple pie now onto lasagna for dinner! yum yum

Yes girls think you've just gotta do what works for you, i prefered to not think about it till 6/7dpo then start symptom spotting because i wasn't far away from testing then :) but everyone is different :) :hugs: :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

A week today for your scan as well hun, can't wait to see your beanie and find out if there's more than 1!!! :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi Rach, i know a week today! I keep thinking i will get there and it will all have been a dream and the screen will be blank!! I will be so nervous, dont think i will sleep sunday night! Still waiting for my RM consultant to ring me with a time yet,hope its 9am so i can see my beanie asap!!! :thumbup:Yep im off for 12 weeks, ive told work i wana be back around 10 weeks though as im driving myself nuts at home and am getting lazier and fatter by the day! LOL! I will then go work in a local Thomson travel agency until i leave on maternity, i have to do 4 days a week 10am-4pm, so its not too bad....i will make sure i have all my midwife appts during work hours though as they have to honor them! So if i have them around 2ish they might tell me to not bother coming back in that day! yayyyy! :thumbup:

Wow you are being domesticated! Im gona eat the pizza that DH brought in this morning for my lunch, i cant stop thinking about it! As if pizza shops are still open at 5am!!! I suppose it was bank hol wkend though so i bet they made a roaring trade!:dohh:

Are you all organised for Thomas's birthday party??? xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

9dpo!!

so so close!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I think I'm only technically 8 DPO, I was at the grocery store Saturday and made myself not buy tests or I think I would have used them all already LOL. 9, when are you going to start testing? I don't even know if I can wait until Thursday like I said I would lol. That would put me at 11 DPO.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am starting to test on wednesday which will be 11 dpo for me, and most likely for sure on thursday which is 12 dpo.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh that sounds ace, good co' to work for :) Yes defo do that, i used to love going for my app's when i worked getting out of work for usually about 2hrs as i had to walk there and back plus midwives are ALWAYS running late! 

I think everyone thinks that hun, i know i did with Thomas and this one too, its just so hard to get your head around seeing something moving that you can't feel yet i think!

Have also cut grass so now its time to rest i think. 
Well yes and no, we have to go food shopping on thurs/fri and i'm waiting for ebay deliveries of party bag fillers(hope they arrive in time!) Got all his pressies sorted, just need to wrap them then on sat morning go to the balloon shop. Plus gotta make his cake thurs and ice it fri! phhhewww...


----------



## pambolina21

Good luck girls!

I just talked to my doctor's assistant and it's confirmed that I did not ovulate last cycle as my progesterone level was only .04...so the doctor agreed to upping my dose of Clomid and she is calling in my prescription for Provera which I start on the 4th and then I start Clomid (100mg) on CD5....


----------



## KendraNoell

Ok so I'm nervous about this new symptom... I'm cramping hard core, like AF type cramps, and it couldn't be AF unless it was a week early which has never happened before. I feel like I need to keep checking for blood since its exactly what it feels like, I don't know what else it would be :(


----------



## pambolina21

dunno sweetie...maybe it's a baby growing!


----------



## pambolina21

What are the chances of having twins on Clomid?


----------



## KendraNoell

I think its a pretty big chance. I have heard of it happening a lot more than conception without it...


----------



## pambolina21

trying to find research about woman having twins while on clomid


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls!!! How are we all??x

Pam am sooo pleased that the doc is gona up your dosage of clomid, thats great news hun!! Laura took clomid the cycle that she got preggers and is having twins! So its definetly possible!!!xx

Kendra, cramping could be implantation!!!! Have you tested yet? Im soooo excited for you, your symptoms sound so promising this month! xx

9, only one day until testing!!!!!! Awww im excited! xx

DG, how are you today???? You still sleepy? xx

Rach, sounds like you just about sorted for the party then, you have been working hard havent you!!! I bet Thomas is excited!!xx

As for me, i feel sick again this morning.....no vomiting just feel nauseus! I need to go and buy a couple of new bra's aswell as my bbs are bursting out of mine right now! I had a white vest on yesterday when i went to Tesco's and when i looked in the mirror when i got home my left bloody nipple was blatently on show as it had popped out of the bra and you could see it through the vest as its so dark now!!! How bloody embarrasing! :blush:I bet some blokes couldnt believe there luck seeing a bit of titty on show in the supermarket!:rofl: LOL! Time to invest in a new bra me thinks! :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes best get some new bra's hun!! i'm still squeezing into mine, just about!

Just been to asda to get some bargains, as the baby and toddler event is on and spent £40 on nappies for the 2 of them!, blimey its gonna be expensive with both of them here!

Hoping oh will discuss names this week too! :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

really wish it was tomorrow already.


----------



## KendraNoell

You're 10 DPO you could probably test now just to satisfy all our POAS addictions :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

I dont want to test today. it is too early. I generally dont get positives this early. dont want to bum myself out, bc it is probably going to be a false positive if I test today.

but you can test. b cyou are 11dpo. lol


----------



## KendraNoell

Bfn on frer :(


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am sorry.


: (

I peed on a stick. I see something faint. but no matter what I do. I cant get it to appear, bc I only have a web cam.


----------



## 9babiesgone

here is the best two pictures I can get so far of it

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b87/brokendolly13/Photo136.jpg

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b87/brokendolly13/Photo140.jpg


----------



## pambolina21

Sorry Kendra!!! You still have time honey...your not out yet!!

9babies...hmmm....that's a tricky one...LOL....I "think" I can see it on the 1st one but it's hard to say...but what in the world is hanging above your head? Almost looks like a fish...lol...


----------



## 9babiesgone

it is a bag meant to keep away bad spirits

here is the tweaked photo

my friend did this one for me.

It is pink in real life. just not easy to capture. on my web cam.
 



Attached Files:







9babies.jpg
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Flowerbaby

Kendra sorry for bfn, still time yet babes! xx

9, i think i see your lines! Omg how exciting!!!! xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks babyhopes!!1

I want to join you so bad.

I really hope this isnt a fluke


----------



## MrsMM24

Well Lovely Ladies, I am back! We had a wonderful time, not good enough, as no bfp before we left :sad1: however, af was nice enough not to show on our trip and not until this morning, after returning last night.

We are moving on to Sept. My cycle seems to be back in tact. My chart is in my siggy so feel free to stalk away and follow us on the egg chase again. I hope everyone is doing well.

So sorry for the losses I wasn't here for :hugs: and I hope that we will get a bfp soon. 
CONGRATS :happydance: to those that received their bfps in my absence.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to those that are still in this chase, about to start the chase, and those that are in the most terrible TWW!


----------



## pambolina21

I see something hun!


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah I am going to retest tomorrow. but I dont think it is a fluke bc I peed on two ics, and got two faint positives on those too!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Congrats 9 :) I see you gave in to our addiction lol. I'm really only 9 DPO right now I think I calculated my O date wrong. I still feel awful and believe inside that there is a beanie there. I didn't pee on it the full 5 seconds so its possible that it is an invalid result. If I can keep my addiction at bay I will do one with fmu tomorrow.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I can not wait to see your test kendra!!!


fxed it is :bfp:


----------



## pambolina21

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

i was feeling awful all day, had to take a pain pill between my back and my head, now i am feeling better but that's after i ate, so who knows what's wrong with me... not feeling as crampy this evening, hoping i can get pregnant on my own because the VA said it will take a couple months until my hubby gets approved to have an SA done :(


----------



## KendraNoell

It's 4:30 am, had to pee so bad, jump outta bed, test, another freakin bfn. I know I know its still too early but God I feel like I am and its gonna hurt so bad if I am really not!!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Kendra sorry bout bfn, you still only 10dpo arent you so still time xx

9, did u test again, cant wait to see your lovely dark lines! Huge congrats!! xx

Well ive puked twice this morning and cant shift this sicky feeling now!:sick::sick::sick: so it looks like my MS is starting at 8 weeks! Hope it dosent last long i dont like it! Wen i was sick i said to DH i dont know how im spse to feel as the sick came from nowhere....one minute i was fine next i had head down loo! He feels sorry for me, i like that bit! Hee hee!! Off to c my midwife for my booking in appointment at 2pm, its starting to feel a bit more real now! :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

sorry about bfn Kendra, still early yes. :hugs:

looking good 9, reckon its defo a bfp for you :)

ahh, Claire...Boo to the ms hope it doesn't last. :hugs: 
wow thats come round quick, goodluck hun. Update us later xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks Rach, will do! Just leaving now, omg im nervous! Lol! Hope you ok hun xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah i'm good hun, had a good sleep so feeling better than yesterday! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

9, things are really sounding hopeful, hang in there....

KENDRA, when are you planning on testing???

*AFM* Ladies...CD2! Back in this egg chase again. We are fully ready. During relaxing times this past week, we chatted, fine-tweaked our plans and are ready to get this Sept bfp. Even got a new BBT-T so be certain. We are going to do more CM monitoring as well. Between temping, charting, CM checks, and more &#8220;donations&#8221; we are confident that this IS going to be IT!!!

Follow my chart below&#8230;

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Ok so I think I just had a great sign. Wiped and a tiny bit of red blood on the toilet paper and I'm cramping again today. I so hope its IB!!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

And I honestly have no Idea what DPO I am anymore lol. Somewhere between 10-11


----------



## 30mummyof1

I had that Kendra!, fx :happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

Man I am so crabby. And exhausted!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all? Well my midwife was really nice, was there ages! She has out my due date as 16th April which is my late nanna's birthday who i was extremely close too and miss so much still so im so excited, although i know it will probs change its lovely to her birthday on my notes! I feel like she is watching over me! Ive had my scan changed to tuesday now as the scanning machine is getting serviced monday so it now tues at 2.30pm! Ohhhh i cant wait!!

How is everyone?? Anymore testing kendra or 9? xx

Rach, DG, Pam how are you? xx

MrsMM sorry you had BFN....glad af stayed away until after your trip thiugh! Good luck this month, got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ooohh im a raspberry!!! Awww cute!! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay, its raspberry week! :)

ahh, glad you got on well hun, most midwives are lovely. I always look forward to my app's :)
Come on Tues, i wanna see Claire's beanie(s) :happydance:

Well today i have to make the humongous cake for Thomas's birthday, hope he's going to let me get on with it as need it to be out of the oven before we go swimming later. Hope my swimming cossie fits as well, as Thomas's last lesson was in July!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww bless! Have fun making the cake! Well if ya cosie dosent fit then put a bikini on and let ya bump hang out! Lol!! Im goin swimming later, im quite enjoying it as it helps with my aches! Been a bit crampy/achey last few days, think bubs been growing but its uncomfortable so swimming helps ive found! My hips were sore all day yesterday so along with the puking i dont feel i had a good preggy day! Hoping today is crampy/achey/puking free! Lol!! x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww im excited my RM consultants secretary has just rang and changed my scan back to monday at 12pm!!! Hee hee! Fab news!!! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay even better! :wohoo:

1st cake layer almost cooked, and 2nd layer made ready to be cooked. So far so good!


----------



## pambolina21

Great news Baby!!!

It's weird...FF just gave me crosshairs...lol...it's putting me at 5dpo right now...saying I Ov around the 24th...not much good that does me cause we only BD'd the night of the 23rd...lol...


----------



## deafgal01

:sleep: Oh i'm just a little bit tired today... I'll be ok... I'm such a busy lady these days with school and work and sleep. :dohh: I'm so ready for the weekend. Still in the waiting game of TWW... We'll see if AF decides to show her face this weekend or not. So far all signs point to well, I'm guessing AF but then again one never really knows for sure. It'd be awesome if she doesn't.

baby- yay for a scan appt on Monday... Can't wait!


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG... are you ladies seeing what I'm seeing? It's darker in person!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0024.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay, congrats Kendra i can see it! :wohoo:


----------



## pambolina21

YAY!!! Congrats honey!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm trying not to get excited cause I did a CB digi with 3MU and it was a BFN. I'll wait to do the other with FMU tomorrow. I know I see it though...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Omg Kendra, im soooooooo excited for you! Whahooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::headspin:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Kendra you can defo get excited about the beautiful pink BFP! Congrats hun, your gona be a mummy!!!!!!!!!! Am soooooo pleased for you!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

BABYHOPES, AWESOME DD, I hope that it stays that way, as I think that your GM is definitely watching over you and your bean!

30, HAPPY BIRTHDAY (2days early) to THOMAS!!! Enjoy the cake-making.

PAM, don't lose hope, that is still some great egg-chase chances. Sperm live 2-5 days!!! They are racing! FXD! :dust:

DG, :dust: to hoping that AF stays far away. 
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-...-counting.html SEPTEMBER THREAD!

KENDRA!!! :happydance: :happydance: Get excited, that's a :bfp: Hun!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

AFM, Nothing big to report, I am CD3... ugh.


----------



## pambolina21

MrsMM24 said:


> BABYHOPES, AWESOME DD, I hope that it stays that way, as I think that your GM is definitely watching over you and your bean!
> 
> 30, HAPPY BIRTHDAY (2days early) to THOMAS!!! Enjoy the cake-making.
> 
> PAM, don't lose hope, that is still some great egg-chase chances. Sperm live 2-5 days!!! They are racing! FXD! :dust:
> 
> DG, :dust: to hoping that AF stays far away.
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-...-counting.html SEPTEMBER THREAD!
> 
> KENDRA!!! :happydance: :happydance: Get excited, that's a :bfp: Hun!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!
> 
> AFM, Nothing big to report, I am CD3... ugh.

I guess I'll know in a few days...lol...have some left over HPT's...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Pam good luck hun, cant wait for you to start testing!! xx

Good luck MrsMM, i feel September will be a lucky month for you!! xx

DG, hope that wicked witch stays away this weekend!! Good luck xx

Well im havin an early night as im knackered! Bn swimming today and its pooped me! xx


----------



## pambolina21

what time is it there?


----------



## Flowerbaby

7.20pm! Lol im not goin to bed just yet but will be in an hour!! Havent had my daily nap today.....gosh im turning into a bloody lazy bones!! xx


----------



## pambolina21

Any updates 9? Cause your next!!!


----------



## pambolina21

oh wow...it's only 1:22pm here...lol....BooBear just went down for a nap and now I'm just laying here watching Destination Truth...relaxing...


----------



## deafgal01

It's only 5:25 pm here... I've just slept like 5 to 6 hours. Was hoping I'd sleep another hour or two. Oh well. Thanks for the well wishes that AF stays away.


----------



## pambolina21

I am getting alot of thick, thick creamy CM....not really sure what that's all about...lol...


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- that sounds promising...


----------



## KendraNoell

I've been crampy for days... I really think its ok but my symptom spotting is probably developing to paranoia lol


----------



## pambolina21

yea...cramping is normal in early pregnancy...I had it alot when I was pregnant with Meghan...

DG...you think so? I hope it is...just so odd how FF gave me crosshairs...and it puts OV at the 27th...and I had my blood work on the 23rd...lol...so I dunno!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- one never really knows for sure... Could be it. :shrug: :dust: Good luck to u too!


----------



## KendraNoell

DG did you see my test? What do you think? Its different cramping than AF. Its like a stich in my side or something.


----------



## pambolina21

What did your DH say?!


----------



## KendraNoell

He doesn't believe it until he sees something darker, but he does see it. The reason we are so hesitant is because several months ago I took a digital test and I dropped the test from where I was sitting on the toilet to the floor, so not very far, I don't know if I messed it up or what but when I went to take it PREGNANT appeared in about a minute. So we got our hopes up for nothing really.


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- maybe the blood tests would be more reliable than what the FF chart says. I don't know. That's interesting though.

Kendra- I saw the pictures but maybe I'm blind cuz I couldn't see the second line. :shrug: I wish I could say I see it but I don't.


----------



## KendraNoell

DG you're one of only two people who don't see it LOL. If you find my thread in the HPT gallery Pam tweaked it and it looks darker.


----------



## pambolina21

Here it is tweaked...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0024.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pambolina21

DG...the blood test was done like 4 days before FF gave me crosshairs today...so I'm still kind of hopeful...lol...I know it's silly...but I do have my pills so I'm still not out of the game yet...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, how are we all??? xxx

Kendra, am so happy for you, cant wait to see todays test! If its darker i bet you get preggers on a digi aswell! As for cramps they perfectly normal! I still get them now every so often wen bubs havin a growing spurt xx

DG and Pam cant wait for you to test!! xxx

Anyone heard anything from 9?? x

Rach what u upto today hun? Not long til partytime! Hope the weather is good for you, its crap up north, v windy today!! x

Well im having a lazy arse day!!! Walk the dog, nip to the post office then do nothing all day! xx


----------



## deafgal01

:nope: still don't see the second line even when tweaked... :shrug: I think I'm officially blind- that or it's the computers I'm using... First time I looked I was on my laptop (at the earlier pictures in another post in here) and just now I'm on my work computer at work...

Babyhopes- I hope that AF gets to stay away this time around and I can actually test for a bfp... We'll see what happens this weekend. Arugh... It drives me nuts not knowing where I'm standing with that but it's been so nice not having to worry about my temps or anything this cycle. The only promising signs are my cramps (but it feels same as when I have AF cramps) and well, the fact I can't drink milk without it tasting kind of funny even though it's still good (first time it tasted weird, it was expired milk by like a day or the exact same day). It's weird though because I still like the ice cream. Other than that, I have absolutely no symptoms or anything.

Oh it's gonna be a long day for me today... Can't go straight home after class like I normally would- I got a meeting this afternoon so not sure if I'll be needing a nap or if I'm gonna screw it and stay awake. But after the meeting, I'm definitely going home and taking a nap before cooking DH dinner.


----------



## KendraNoell

Digital confirmed just now... This is really it!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Whahoooooooooo! Huge congrats Kendra!!! Big hugs n loves bump buddy!! xxxx


----------



## pambolina21

YAY Kendra!!! That's so awesome!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Big congrats kendra :wohoo:

Just been icing Thomas's cake, well nearly there! Its now filled with buttercream and covered in green icing (for the grass) but need to go and buy some more grey icing when Thomas wakes up! but omg has he reached the terrible 2's this week, making everything so much harder!

Then Off shopping later for all the party essentials when oh gets home, 

god i'm pooped already!


----------



## KendraNoell

Now the scaredness kicks in lol... first for both of us and we have no idea what we're doing!


----------



## MrsMM24

KENDRA, CONGRATS!!! :happydance: :bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

BABYHOPES, sounds like a rather relaxing day, GOOD, you deserve it.

*AFM...*today is CD4. The evil witch is spotting her way out of the space!! I think that we will be having an early OV this month. "Donations" are set to begin arriving the week of the 12th. We are determined to catch this eggy, we are excited and have such a good feeling about this month! how awesome to have a June Baby!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just sat down 9.50pm! blimey whats its going to be like tomorrow on the actual day!. I need my bed so have a great weekend all! :)


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats Kendra. You'll get the hang of it.


----------



## KendraNoell

Ugh I'm constantly in pain, not like bad pain but annoying pain... little pinches and twinges all day long. Is this ok?


----------



## pambolina21

I think it is..it's the first time your body's been pregnant...it's a new experience and it's just coping with the changes..just try and relax and drink alot of water...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning gilrs!!

Kendra you will feel all sorts of niggles, twinges, pull and cramps over the next few weeks, mine eased off around 5 weeks but i do get a day or two each week when they return which i think is when the bubs is growing....its your utereus stretching and getting bigger...apparently your uterus is the size of a plum to start with then by 7/8 weeks its the size of a grapefruit so a lot of stretching to be done to make it bigger!!! How are you feeling today?? xx

Hope the party goes well today Rach.....bet you will be shattered by this evening!

Pam, DG any symptoms or testing?? Good luck xx

Well im going for a swim today.....was borking at every smell this morning, not nice!! Ugh im not dealing with smells very well today! LOL! xx


----------



## deafgal01

:nope: Saw spotting this morning. Guess I'm gonna have to forget it this cycle and focus on the next one... That makes it 9th cycle for trying... :shrug: I guess I'm not gonna get it within a year.


----------



## MrsMM24

Don't give up DG, there is still time. Besides, some spotting can still be ok and you get that BFP. Refresh my memory, what dpo are you? FXD :dust:

*AFM...* I am hoping to get a relaxation day in. However, the amount of cleaning after returning from a trip and preparation for next week (which is short) doesn't seem like I can get that rest and relaxation. CD5, and just waiting a couple days before OPKs begin and I will be back in that egg chase! I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## deafgal01

Anywhere from 12 to 14 dpo depending on when I ovulated. It graduated to a light flow so I think I'm officially out. :nope:


----------



## KendraNoell

DG this was cycle 15 for me so don't give up hope!

I know I've told several ladies not to worry about this in the past but now myself am worrying because my HPT's aren't really getting darker. Took one yesterday during the day and then one with SMU this morning and they look exactly the same. First one is yesterday's, second one is today's.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0026.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0027.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## deafgal01

Hmmm, don't know what to make of it... Hopefully tomorrow is more darker... :hugs: Kendra try not to worry.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Kendra my 11 & 12dpo frers were exactly the same...i didnt test again then until 14dpo and it was soooo much darker!!! HCG doubles every 48-72 hours so they shud darken in next day or 2....dnt stress hun!! xx

DG sorry the witch got ya.....keep trying hun like Kendra said it took 15 cycles for her to fall so dont lose hope!!! xx


----------



## KendraNoell

I have lunch w/ my grandma, mom, aunt, sister and cousin today... ironically we had planned this earlier... now I don't know if I am going to be able to keep my mouth shut!!


----------



## pambolina21

Tests look great to me!

DG...I understand your frustrations hun...:hugs: Don't give up!

So I picked up my Provera and Clomid today...and I also bought some Preseed and Instead Soft Cups....hahaha...I'm gonna catch that egg...or 2....LOL!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm curious Pam, what do the softcups do? I have heard wonders about preseed. I hope it works!


----------



## pambolina21

the softcups are suppose to help keep the semen (sperm) close to the cervix verses coming out within seconds to minutes after him pulling out...so you use the softcups after having sex to keep it all in....then take it out the next day or a few hours later...


----------



## KendraNoell

Oooh ok, makes sense! I'm thinking the day that we conceived, its ironic because I usually don't lay there after sex. It was really good, one of those really connected BD's... and we laid there like a half hour and talked and laughed and snuggled which is something we don't usually do. It's crazy that the baby came from that!


----------



## pambolina21

its awesome...lol...not crazy...I conceived my youngest during the aftermath of a hurricane that hit us...haha...no power or anything...so we ended up taking a shower and bada bing bada boom...I was pregnant...haha...very stressful time too...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi girls,

well not too pooped considering! i was yesterday though, with all the cake making whilst trying to look after Thomas who was doing his best to annoy me! today was more about it all coming together and it did, was fab! he was totally spoilt and even has some more presents to open tomorrow. 
Only thing is i don't think i've felt baby move today, prob cause i haven't stopped all day so just about to had a big slab of cake to see if that perks him up :shrug: Its typical as well, my doppler's broken :(


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Rach am sure he will be fine in there....am sure the sugar will wake him up!! Glad its all went well....time for a well deserved rest i think!! Mmmmm i wouldnt mond some of Thomas's bday cake sounds lovely! x

My DH has just gone out for evening so im settling down to catch up on xfactor and eat loads of crap! Lol!! 

Pam sounds like a good plan!! You will catch that eggy this month hun!! xx


----------



## pambolina21

I sure hope so Baby...lol...

Mummy...I'm sure he's just resting peacefully...lol...you've been so active and that takes alot of of the little guy....Man cake sure does sound GOOD!!! Glad everything went great and Thomas had a good time!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Congrats Kendra haven't had Internet in awhile got darker :bfp: 2 days ago so now officially joining that train


----------



## pambolina21

OH YEA!!! Congrats hun!!! Super sperm and super eggs!!! LOL!!! Post a pic hun!! I wanna seeeeeeeeeeee!!! Gosh I hope I join ya'll soon!!! 

DG...we gotta round up our eggs girl...lol....BFP this month or next!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- yeah tell that to my eggs. I don't think my body got the message loud and clear... I started AF. :cry: It's not fair! I doubt I am even conceiving. :shrug:


----------



## pambolina21

Hmm...maybe it's time to see your doctor? Maybe get your DH to get a SA done :shrug:

But I know the hardship of ones body not working...it really sucks...I know it's going to happen for you but maybe it can't hurt to get looked at...see what's going on?


----------



## KendraNoell

9!!! Yay!! I was worried that something happened! I can't believe we're almost exactly to the day bump buddies :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats 9, sending you lots of sticky :dust: 

Wish i could send you all a piece, there's about a 1/4 left! Well he did finally start moving once i got into bed, he's just not that active in general so its scares me when i don't feel anything :(
Have a ruff night though, woke up about 4.00 to the room spinning really fast, was horrible. Don't feel quite right even now but we have another birthday party to go to later so just gonna try take it easy till then.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Rach poor thing, that cant have bn nice for you at 4am!you defo need to take it easy today chick, try n rest as much as you can! Shame you have a party to go to as you could have done with putting ya feet up all day and letting oh run after you!! x

I had a bit of a ruff night, i kept having nightmares and jumping in my sleep then waking up with my heart pounding! Not nice! Dh got home bt 5ish n i didnt rlly drop back off til he got home....he said he's sick of goin out now and is staying in for a while! Yaaayyy, knew he'd get bored with it every weekend! Lol! x

9, am soooo pleased for you, congratz! xx

OMG, its only 27 hours until my scan!! Im sooooooo scared girls.....i really hope my little beanie is all snuggled in and growing as it should :baby:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know, really don't feel like it which is a shame because i was looking forward to it but we will go as it's Thomas's little friend :)

Oh yes, tomorrow morning scan time :wohoo: i'm sure he/she will be hun, you've had great results I can't wait to see pics :)

Glad he's finally getting bored of it hun, my oh and i just decided our next nights out, 30th for me and 7th oct for him, think it was end of july we last went out! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Time flys by so quickly dosent it!!! Well we are going to a tattoo convention in Coventry next weekend with friends so that should be fun....DH is getting his leg tattooed whilst there and getting entered into a competition on the sunday by his tattooist, he's a great tattooist so i hope he wins!! I might have to tell everyone im preggers though as we are all suppose to be going out round Coventry on the drink on the Sat night and they wont believe any BS excuse i come up with! LOL! 

I told my brother and SIL yesterday and they soooo excited...i wanted to keep it from them a little longer but my SIL asked my outright and i couldnt lie! We gona tell DH's parents tomorrow night all being well with scan.......x

When did you start to tell everyone?? x


----------



## KendraNoell

I can go back to bed now lol... Was freaking out that I wasnt pregnant anymore but this is the darkest test yet so I just need to calm down!


----------



## deafgal01

Pam I am trying to wait til next June before I get the dr to recommend tests. One girl said she finally got her bfp after 15 months of trying. I just was down yesterday but am ok today. I could start getting tests after dec if I cannot wait but thought I can wait a bit longer. Maybe better to go in jan and get tests started so I'd know the results before summer if there are any issues. :shrug: I just don't understand how my sister conceived so easy (stop using condoms and bam pregnant within the next cycle).


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks everyone been unable to get on my computer for Internet so using my husbands phone ms has already kicked in and iam way tired and my silly son keeps waking me up at 6 am hope everyone is well. Deafgal iam praying for u that u get some answers and get your :bfp: soon


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats 9! Babyhopes I hope the scan goes well and shows a healthy sticky baby growing. Kendra- it's a relief to hear the lines darkened!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks deafgal :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

We told our parents at 4wks and then a few close friends over the next weeks and then announced it on fb after the 12wk scan. :)

Have you got any tattoo's then Claire? or is it just your oh? My oh has 3 big ones, both arms and shoulders, i just have 1 at bottom of my back to the side


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS 9!!! :happydance: I hae been following your journey for months! You deserve this. GL! :dust: STICK Sticky Bean STICK!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks mrs mm how r u


----------



## KendraNoell

I was pinching and cramping for a few days and I got so used to it and now nothing... making me paranoid LOL


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thinking of you today Claire, update asap! 2 hours :wohoo:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks Rach, am So nervous! Didnt sleep all night! Leaving in an hour! Aaarrghhhh, keep everything crossed for me! Will update asap!! xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Hiii ladies, all was fine two bouncing babies  been put foward to 12 weeks, thinking of u claire xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Laura,

Nice to hear from you! are you back for good? :)
Yay, glad to hear both babies are well and you've reached the 12wk mark, will you be finding out the sexes? x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls......awwww im having a baby!! All went well! Im 8+1, which is about spot on....so we bd'd on thurs n i didnt conceive til the sun! Wow super sperm! Lol! Saw and heard fab heartbeat 170bpm, can see babys head, spine and arm/leg buds! Awww so lovely! Will post a scan pic later as out still! Its really real girls!!!! xx:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Laura glad your scan went well im so pleased for you xxxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thats excellent news hun, can't wait to see pics :) that might indicate a girl then with a hb that high!! :cloud9:
You may get moved forward again later, its the 12wk scan that they will date the pregnancy with. :)

How did your oh react when he saw your beanie? did you cry? xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

I cried!!! He was just holding my hand! It was so interesting! My RM consultant did the scan and he was fab! He was so excited to show us everything and was very pleased at the progress! Yes he said im probs a couple of days further on but he said id get a true date at 12 week scan which is on 3rd October. I think its a girl aswell hun....i just have a feeling, high hcg, fast heartbeat, sweet tooth and nausea!!! Hmmmm!!! Sounds right for a little girly!! Cant wait to post pic you can see bubs so clearly!!! xx


----------



## pambolina21

That's great Baby!!! I'm so so so happy for you!!!!


----------



## laura_2010

Awwww Claire huge gratz to u! It's so amazing.... I get a proppa 12week datibg scan, wen it comes through! To mk proppa dates but on this one I'm bk to 19th march.... sooo the 12 week scan is more detailed yeah? this was but didn't spend ages proppa looking, il post pics on fb maybe pam cud copy em to her pc and pst em, im still on mob .:( xxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Congrats babyhopes on your scan


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh you've brought tears to my eyes! Yep bets are on a little girly :happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

Awww Laura and Claire I'm so happy for both of your progress! I am so excited for when that will finally be my turn :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

hi girls, well here is a pic of my little bubs, she/he is head downwards at min.....you can the spine, also the little arm n leg buds.......how cute!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG1.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pambolina21

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! How precious!!! Hello little baby!!! It's nice to finally see you! LOL!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

awww melts my heart I am so excited!


----------



## pambolina21

I feel so left out...lol...


----------



## deafgal01

babyhopes- that's a beautiful baby scan there.


----------



## laura_2010

awww claire how cute :) pam can u copy mine frm fb? xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh so cute Claire, lovely :) :happydance: :)

Laura, didn't realise you were on fb! whats your name on there? :)


----------



## pambolina21

sure thing sweetie!!


----------



## pambolina21

Laura's Babies!!!!
 



Attached Files:







laura1.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 1









laura2.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww there gorgeous!!!! How cute Laura!!! Thanks for posting those pics Pam.x

Thanks a lot for your lovely posts girls! Am really excited now!! Kendra and 9 your next for scan pics! xxx 

Do you have any more scans now Rach?? xx


----------



## pambolina21

No problem..lol...glad to help and share the joy!!

I can't wait till I can post mine!!! 

Been getting alot of sharp left ovarian pain...gonna be really upset if it's another cyst!!


----------



## deafgal01

Laura- yours look great too!!!!!! Wow- twins?


----------



## pambolina21

DG...yep...twinsies! LOL!!! It's awesome!!


----------



## deafgal01

I bet it's awesome for you... Wish I knew how awesome it'd be. :shrug: My time will come. Just a matter of waiting some more :grr:


----------



## 30mummyof1

No no more scans for me Claire, well unless something is wrong or they think baby too small or big.


----------



## KendraNoell

Who knows for me found out hubby has twins on his side... Could be why I'm only a day late for Af and my BFP is darker than the test line!


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- hope you can have twins! :dust: Hopefully that's the explanation why it's gotten dark so fast. It might only be one baby in there though.


----------



## pambolina21

Your going to have a healthy baby regardless!! LOL!! But I did read that twins are most likely if they are on your side of the family...but that's just what I read...lol...don't quote me!

Been having alot of sharp cramps lately...wish I knew what it was!


----------



## KendraNoell

Are you really 12 DPO Pam? I had lots of cramps and felt like a stitch in my side the day before I found out I was pregnant.


----------



## pambolina21

No..I don't know if I even past DPO at all....but FF has me at 9DPO...


----------



## KendraNoell

That could be a good sign then! I hope hope hope it is!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Good luck Pam hope u get your :bfp:


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- are you going to test anytime soon?


----------



## KendraNoell

Grrr I am in like 2 arguments with people in other threads. I started one about me quitting smoking and how I should do it safely and with the most chance of not relapsing, and people are putting me down bad, and it hurts because I already feel guilty as it is.

The other chick I'm arguing with is because this one chick keeps hyping the poster up that her tests have BFP's but I don't see them, so I said so. Apparently that means that I need to find somewhere else to post.


----------



## pambolina21

I'd like to test tomorrow but have no more tests...lol...so I'll have to go out and get some....

Is it really possible to believe in FF? Granted it was days AFTER my blood work....but I'm still having a hard time believing the chart....I'll be "10DPO" tomorrow and today's test was a BFN....maybe I'll get some $tests and $opks....just to see...the cramping hasn't gone away yet....keep thinking it might be a cyst or something!

9...have you tested again? I'm DYING to see pics...LMAO!!!


----------



## pambolina21

KendraNoell said:


> Grrr I am in like 2 arguments with people in other threads. I started one about me quitting smoking and how I should do it safely and with the most chance of not relapsing, and people are putting me down bad, and it hurts because I already feel guilty as it is.
> 
> The other chick I'm arguing with is because this one chick keeps hyping the poster up that her tests have BFP's but I don't see them, so I said so. Apparently that means that I need to find somewhere else to post.

want me to bite their heads off? I know what it's like quitting...I'm a smoker and I know how hard it is and how hard it's going to be...when I got pregnant I would quit right away (cold turkey) but OCCASIONALLY I would break down and have one or so due to high stress but never smoked after 12 weeks...


----------



## KendraNoell

Here was my test from this morning, I know I'm not 9 but I'll try to satisfy your urge :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0030.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girlz, well i had a fab nights sleep, best one ive had in weeks! Must be due to me seeing bubs n being more relaxed now!

How is everyone today??

Kendra both my cousins smoked right throw there pregnancies and they both have healthy babies, i stopped smoking the day i got my bfp but tbh i only smoked a maybe 4 or 5 a day so it was easy....the choice is yours honey, dnt let anyone bully you into making a decision right now! Bless ya!!! wow your tests are fab babes!!! Yaaayyy, you got a strong little beanie in there!!! xx

Awwww Pam cant wait for you to test!!!! Omg how fab would it be if you got a bfp! How exciting! Go for it chick!!! Good luck xxx


----------



## deafgal01

Pam - :haha: Just go out and buy some more to test with!

Kendra- that sucks- people shouldn't put you down for smoking. I don't know what it's like to be a smoker or trying to quit smoking because I haven't touched a cigarette so I don't really have any place to place judgement or say anything about it or give advice regarding that. Kidos to you wanting to quit smoking and as safely as possible for baby's sake. I do understand that there are various reasons why people do smoke. :shrug: I'll leave it at that. I agree about some chicks having to stop posting their pics too much (especially when people don't see bfps in them). I see the bfp you have in your test now.

Babyhopes- yay for having a nice night's sleep finally! Hope there's several more of that on the way for you.

I'm at work. Just passing the time... I got tired of studying my English notes so checked up on ya here. At least it took my mind off the whole ttc business for a good 3 hours. :haha: :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I had the WORST nights sleep! My darling little boy decided to get out of bed about every hour and finally getting up at 6.45 for good so i am knackered! I soooo wish we'd not put him in a toddler bed now, but i supose it had to happen one day and it might be ok by time baby is here FX He used to be such a good sleeper...zzz

Well oh and i had the name talk last night and well he's still nameless! oh gave me a list of 8 names, and i didn't like any well maybe 1 a little bit and he doesn't like any of the ones i gave him! 
I told him we'll just have to go with my favourite then :haha: because he can't go to the registry office without me, but i can without him as we're not married!


----------



## deafgal01

30- it's a bummer to hear you didn't sleep so well. Oh well, hopefully soon your LO will get used to sleeping in his own bed before that baby comes. Good idea- you can always choose the name and have it registered behind your man's back. Hopefully you two can agree to a name though.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah i'm sure we will agree at some point! There's still 3mths to decide :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww sorry you had a crap nights sleep Rach! When did Thomas go into his new bed?? It will probs take him a little while to get use to it but am sure he will be fine.....awww bless him!! Big boy now! I can believe it just under 3 months until LO is born, wow, where has time gone!! Are you starting to feel huge yet?? xx

Well im going for a swim with my mam to winge about DH, he woke up in a corker of a mood this morning and took it out on me! He asked me to make him some breakfast so i jokingly muttered 'okay sir' under my breath and he heard me and started screaming at me!!!:brat: Golly if it was me id have just called him a cheeky bugger for saying it!!! He is so hot headed at times, so we not talking!:shrug:

DG, have you tried using the clearblue digital ov sticks, they seem to work everytime for me and pinpoint the 2 days best for babymaking....i think they are great! I think you can get them over in the US? give them a try! x


----------



## deafgal01

babyhopes- maybe i should give that a try (go back to using those clearblue digital ov sticks). Do they come in individual package like the cheap wondroflo opks I tried before? At least that would pinpoint my Ovulation time instead of guessing at straws. :shrug: That sucks about your DH waking up in a foul mood.

30- that's plenty of time to decide on a name together. I'm sure there's gotta be one out there you both can agree on.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Its been a little over a week, never had a night like last night though :shrug:

I know its hard to believe in 13wks or so i'll have a little newborn in my arms :) Well don't feel huge, but look it when i catch sight of myself in shop windows, (we don't really have a mirror i can see bump in!), however most others say i look small! :shrug:

Sorry your dh is being grumpy, hope you make up later hun :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Hope everyone is having a great day. I am freaking out a little bc my stupid exh hasn't paid his child support on time and just hoping I get it by 9 am bc she desperately needs something's for school and some clothes. Mrs mm, deafgal, and Pam sending u all a ton of :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

9, I hope that support comes through soon! 

CLAIRE, That was super swimmers, thur to sun! At least I know if I can cover a few days with "donations" on ever other for a total of 4. Cute scan!

LAURA, Twins! How awesome! They are some cuties already!

PAM, I hope that the twinges are a start to a bfp announcement. GL :dust:

DG, you and I have to get in on these bfps soon!!!

*AFM... *I am CD8 and hoping that OV on time. I had a longer cycle after MC so hopefully cycle #2 is a little better if not back on track. This cycle I had a couple of heavy days, which was totally abnormal for me. Normally I have short, and med-light flow. I just hope that the OV happens in about a week. We have the "donation" dates all set up, just to cover bases. We will have more this month. I am not sure about my chart however, it is gearing up to look a little strange already. GL Ladies! :dust:


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks MM....it's time for some more BFP's....it's time for EVERYONE in here to be preggo...lol...


----------



## deafgal01

Yes I agree MM- it's our turn to get a bfp and join the bump buddies group. :thumbup: Hope this is our month.


----------



## pambolina21

I'll be praying for us all!!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Grrr people are so dumb. I have people still arguing with me about the smoking thing even though I have said, fine, I'm a horrible mother, you win, sorry I brought it up. People and their hormones. Ugh.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Aw Kendra... Don't worry about those over-hormone emotional people... :hugs: What matters most here is you got your support and your friends over here... Not them. They don't know anything anyways... :grr:

By the way, I agree- wean off of it slowly so you don't shock your system and have bad withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## pambolina21

I agree too....about everything...just ignore them (don't even look at the thread anymore) and just remember you have us...:hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Well someone in there suggested this book "The easy way to stop smoking" by Allen Carr, I guess it is amazing and has helped a lot of people quit without even feeling withdrawls. reading into it so far it seems like it works kind of like hypnosis or the power of suggestion and makes you feel optimistic enough to quit without any problems. i already feel like an idiot for having started in the first place just reading the first little bit of it. i can't wait to not be smoking anymore!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well much better sleep last night, once we went to sleep Thomas only woke once and then slept till 7.30 and he's quite snotty so that might explain things rather than just being a little bugger getting out of bed!
Going to take him to softplay this morning as i know its going to get more difficult to do things like that. 

How's everyone today? x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi hun, im not too bad! Had a chilli for tea last night so was awake with stomach gripes from 4am! I must learn my lesson and not eat spicey food anymore!! Ugh!! Lol! Glad u had better nights sleep hun! Im off to get my nails done today and find something to wear for this tattoo convention. Yes ive got a couple of tattoos on my lower back which i got done in Thailand with a bamboo...was bizarre experience!! My DH is completely covered! He has 2 full arms right down to his fingers, half his back done his chest n stomach and backs of his legs! He getting his thigh done on saturday! He loves them, does look sexy i think! Good job eh! Lol! We own a couple of tattoo studio's so he is always coming home with something new!:wacko:


----------



## deafgal01

Fine here... Tired, and ready to go home but gotta work another 2 1/2 hours first before I can do that.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Wow, that is covered! I agree, think they are sexy on men

Have a lovely day x


----------



## Flowerbaby

DG have a good rest honey....the digi's come in packs of 7 or 20...if you know when you normally O then a pack of 7 should do you.....good luck!!! xx

Rach, you have a lovely day too, enjoy softplay! xx

Pam, have you tested yet??? xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG my diet today is a disgrace, was good for breakfast, had porridge and a smoothy but i was totally starving after walking the dog so i went to the village shop and bought 2 slices of fresh carved ham, a chicken and mushroom pie, a cheese scone and a caramel slice and ive downed it all with a packet of salt n vinegar hula hoops!!! What a fat cat!!! LOL!!! I couldnt eat half of that if i wasnt preggers, id puke!!! Mmmmmm....enjoyed ever last crumb! ha ha!!!:pop:


----------



## MrsMM24

30, good to hear you are better and that you were finally able to get some sleep. 

BABYHOPES, I totally love tattoos. I am not as visibly covered (the job just wouldn't have that) but I certainly have managed to have quite a few where they are not as obvious. My DW has more than me lately, she has a "short-sleeve" haha: love the name we call it) as she too doesn't want work to lose it!

DG, I sure hope time has passed quickly with works o you can get home and rest Hun!

CD9, I started with my OPKs this morning. I will use a 2nd this evening. I am also monitoring my CM this cycle. I want to try the cervix, but I am not sure I know exactly what it should feel and seem like. Prior to the MC, I was like clockwork, CD14 or CD15 OV, 1st cycle @ MC I was at CD20, I am not sure what this cycle will bring. However, I have been using the robitussin, Primrose, and B-6, so let's hope I am looking for an OV this weekend or early next week! How are all my September testers doing today??? FXD! :dust:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi MrsMM, wow that time already to start opk'ing!! How exciting!!! I sooo hope that you catch that eggy this month, sounds like you got a fool-proof plan in action!!! Yaaayyyy! I used B6 the month i got my bfp, never used it before so i think it helped a lot, still taking it now and will continue to bubs is born, i think its great!! Evening prim is suppose to be great aswell, that was my next step.....i also used Covonia which is similar to Robitusson and i noticed an increase in CM! Go for it chick....i can feel this is a great month for you!:thumbup:

Yes tattoos play a very big role in our lives so i love them.....wow how fab that your DW has half a sleeve or short sleeve as you call it, hee hee loving it :happydance:

Well think its afternoon nap time, ive got reflexology tonight so im looking forward to that......c ya soon chicks xxx :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think its cool you own 2 tattoo parlour's! is your dh a tattooist then hun? :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

No he would like to be though! He was a barber by trade with his own shop, wen i met him he had one shop and now we've gone on to open another 6 and 2 tatt studio's! He just runs them all now...well in a fashion we employ someone to do a lot of the work, he just does the office crap n shows his face in them all....its fun but v stressful!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Just letting everyone know I am having an chemical I believe. so I am not going to be up in this thread that much. I just can not handle it anymore, this whole ttc thing. I will not be using opks or charting anymore. dont know how active I will be on here.

you can pm me to stay in touch. bc I will check this every once in awhile.


----------



## MrsMM24

I am SOOO VERY SORRY 9!!! :hugs: :hugs: I totally understand your decision, and will be checking in on you from time to time! :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww 9 im really sorry....my thoughts are with you hun xx


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm so sorry love... I think you need to find a different Dr who can work with you to get this fixed, it just seems like your doctors don't give a crap :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

i'm so sorry 9 :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow, impressive Claire! yes must keep him/you busy with all of those! :)


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: 9 that sucks! You should get a different dr who will be more than happy to work with you and figure out what's up with that. Could be an easy fix.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks everyone the support means the world to me. I just talked to my insurance bc they wouldnt let me go to the er. but I have to go in, I am bleeding pretty bad right now. I am working on it. 
Ill keep you updated. I dont feel any sort of peace or happiness.

and my son's eye appt was today. he needs glasses at age 2. somehow I feel like it is my fault since i am the one with eye problems.

: (

well I got to try to watch a movie and rewind, till the insurance calls me back. on pins and needles
bc I am all emotions


----------



## KendraNoell

I will be praying for you, I can't even imagine how you feel, I would be kicking some serious ass. Most insurance will still let you go to the ER either pay a copay or the hospital themselves will set up payment options with you.


----------



## deafgal01

9- :saywhat: The insurance won't let you go to ER????!!!! I find that unbelievable! :grr: What? They expect you to just sit at home and ignore the bleeding?! I say not! Hope they approve it soon enough that you can go get it taken cared of and don't blame yourself for the eye problems your boy has. He may have gotten your genes for that but he'll adapt to it easily now rather than waiting til he's older.

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls! Im fine thans DG except for having a bit of MS this morn! Just waiting for it too pass before i attempt to get up again! Lol!! How are you? Whereabouts in your cycle are you? You must be nearing O time? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh 9, i'll never complain about our nhs again, that really sucks how difficult it is just to go and get checked out when your bleeding. Hope you are now in the er. :hugs:

Well had another bad night sleep with Thomas, going to have get some advice on how to keep him in his bed! Apart from that, all good here!


----------



## deafgal01

Babyhopes- not near ovulation time yet. I should be there in about a week's time. :dohh: I guess that means I should get busy this weekend and "practice" for next week. My ff tracker is correct (I'm on 6 cd right now). Hope the MS eases up for you.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks DG it seems to have eased now.....:thumbup: Yep time to start bd'ing this weekend honey :sex: ! 

Awww Rach, poor Thomas just cant settle can he! I have no experience so cant give you any advice chick! Looks like its gona take a little longer than you thought to get him settled in though :shrug: 

9, its really terrible that you have to wait for your insurance company to tell you when you can go to hospital! I really hope that you get sorted soon. Have you ever thought about looking into progesterone supplementation during pregnancy? Im on progesterone now and it seems to be helping me after my early losses.....maybe your progesterone is low and you need supplements to help?? Just a thought.....:hugs:

Kendra, Pam, MrsMM how are you all today? x:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah he is struggling, gonna try a few different things and see if they help. I'm no good with sleep deprivation, i thought i had another 3mths till that started!


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck 30! Hope you get Thomas trained to stay in bed and actually sleep in his bed all night long. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks everyone. I went to the er last night, pretty much said screw the insurance. if I have a big fat bill I dont care. the er staff was shocked and appalled I wasnt treated before this, and gave me more progesterone for next time. one of the nurses even gave me a hug, I am always going to go back to this er if something happens, they were way better than the previous one I went to , during my last loss.
I am struggling today bc I think I caught a cold from the hospital. I am really tired, and I hope my kids take it easy on me. bc I am not at my full best.
thanks all for the love

30 I hope your son starts sleeping like he should
deafgal I am crossing my fingers for you and sending :dust:
pam I hope you are doing well and getting to ovulation time :dust:
babyhopes glad to see your little bean is doing so well!! :hugs:
mrsmm, hopefully you are in your 2ww now, I dont know I cant keep up but sending you :dust:

got to go eat breakfast.


----------



## MrsMM24

BABYHOPES, my OV is approaching I believe.... We shall see....

DG, we will be OV within days of each other I think. FXD! 

RACHEL, yeah, I think that is a good idea, get some information, advice or old remedies to help Thomas through the night.

Today...CD10, I saw a hint of a pink line on the OPK this morning (hard squinting). We are going to call and move the donations up 1-2 days. Predicted OV is on the 16th and we want to cover a few days just to cover the bases a little more this month. Prior to MC I was OV on CD14 or 15 and the 16th will be CD18, I OV&#8217;d CD 20-21 last cycle&#8230;. I started using OvuView app on my phone last cycle, and interestingly, it said the best time to use OPKs is between 2-8pm. That I haven&#8217;t heard before. I guess I have it covered, as the clinic said first thing in the morning and I have been doing the morning and evening. I have been checking my cervix as well and I think it&#8217;s going to take a minute to get use to. I still check CM. Thanks to a dear BNB friend (NY), I began the baby aspirin last night, tussin, Primrose, and B-6, I am probably going to be ridiculously FERTILE! :haha: Next week can&#8217;t get here fast enough!!!! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

9- Hands down, you are the STRONGEST woman I know. I can't imagine the emotional rollercoaster you have been through and on top of it all you still have to be a wife and mother and keep on trucking. I admire your strength SO SO SO much. I am so glad that you went to the ER and I hope that you don't give up TTC especially now if you have the suppositories.

Hopes- I am doing really good. No ms yet thank God. Just pretty tired all the time. A little depressed because my Dr took me off virtually all my meds and my back meds were the ones I was hoping to not get off of, I have arthritis and I am going to be miserable if I can't get on something else. Besides that I have my first OB appointment this afternoon!


----------



## pambolina21

So sorry 9....I know its hard.
I got a vvvvv close positive opk yesterday...about to test again....this happened last time when I got a positive while on Provera....it's weird!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks mrsmm, well tonight we are trying a nightlight! theory being now the cot sides are off, the dark has started to unsettle him and a little light on will help. fx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks kendra and pam!! 

I really am having an hard day. I am trying to stay positive. as my daughter is getting yet another evauluation. she has autism.

man. is anything ever going to be better?


----------



## KendraNoell

It's all a test to test your strength. You will get through it even though you think you won't! I have faith in you :)


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: 9 there is always a silver lining in the clouds, i know it's hard to see the light right now but like Kendra says- it's all just another test of our strengths and we always will get through it. :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

hi Ladies, How are we all? Iv got my dating scan through for weds sooo looking foward to it :) il be 13 weeks 2 days... sos should get a real good piccy of them both... Sorry 9 hugs to you! 
Claire.... is your next scan at 12weeks? how the ms? Have u orded a doppler?
Kendra - sooo pleased you got ur bfp how you feeling is your OH happy? 
Rach - how it flying for you... are u getting excited yet?
nat - FX this will be your month :) Glad to be bk checking up and hope and pray I get my pc bk end of this month!
Pam you all so im fx you will get bfp!! nice opk yesterday tho ;) and mm and you hun fx xxx


----------



## KendraNoell

laura_2010 said:


> hi Ladies, How are we all? Iv got my dating scan through for weds sooo looking foward to it :) il be 13 weeks 2 days... sos should get a real good piccy of them both... Sorry 9 hugs to you!
> Claire.... is your next scan at 12weeks? how the ms? Have u orded a doppler?
> Kendra - sooo pleased you got ur bfp how you feeling is your OH happy?
> Rach - how it flying for you... are u getting excited yet?
> nat - FX this will be your month :) Glad to be bk checking up and hope and pray I get my pc bk end of this month!
> Pam you all so im fx you will get bfp!! nice opk yesterday tho ;) and mm and you hun fx xxx

Yes we are thrilled and he's pretty proud. He's been doing a lot of stuff around the house and letting me be lazy without feeling guilty about it :)


----------



## laura_2010

Awww thats sweet :) my oh has been helping out as well...: wat u wating or dnt u mind? xx Oo


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi laura

Yeah we're excited, just over 12wks to go :wohoo:

are you going to find out the sex of the twins? :)


----------



## KendraNoell

I would like to find out. I don't think I could not find out somehow, I'd be begging for another u/s cause I changed my mind and wanted to know what it was, lol...

I would like a boy though.


----------



## 30mummyof1

well the nightlight didn't help :( so i have told oh he has to build the cot back in Thomas's room, i feel so run down today and can't take any more disturbed sleep, no good for me or baby :( or even Thomas as i don't have energy to play with him :(


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww what a nightmare hun! Maybe he is still a bit too young and needs a bit longer in cot, what a chew on for ya's though! Yep no good for you or baby havin lack of sleep, or Thomas of course!! Hopefully you shud get a better nights sleep tnite! x

Well im 9 weeks tmor n feels like this week has dragged as had to put ticker back a cple days! Golly its felt like forever! Lol! I went by a 26 day cycle for my ticker shud have gone by O date then wudnt have bn out at all! Sooo confusing! Lol!! x

Laura, lovely to c ya back on here, bet u cant wait for scan! Ive got my 12 week scan on 3rd October, should be a bit over 12 weeks with any luck! Im getting the DS test done due to my age so its an NT scan aswell, soooo nervous!!! Ugh just one more thing to worry about!! x MS is fine this morn, think i get it bad the day bubs has a growing spurt coz it sends my hormones haywire n makes me nausea's all day! That was defo yesterday! Hows your MS? Bet you got a lovely little bump!! xx

How is everyone else today?? xx


----------



## deafgal01

30- :hugs: That sucks. Wish I had some tips. :shrug: But I haven't been there so I don't have any to offer. :nope: :flower: Hope you get some good sleep soon though.

Any of you have good plans this weekend? I'm not doing much- just some laundry and um, jewelry party... Maybe a birthday party and well, just be lazy at home with my homework. :rofl: Aside from all that, I'm great! :yipee:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks guys, really helps to have the support even if you haven't been through it :)

My due date has never made any sense to me though Claire, i think it might depend on when baby implated? as i calculated my dd from ov' and i still got moved forward 4 days!
but i know how you feel, you know to the day how pregnant you are till at least 12wks as its a scary time :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

As for the weekend, i've got a friend coming to visit for day - just hope i feeling more alive tomorrow! and then we're going to measure up for the nursery carpet and get that ordered. :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

I know its crazy isnt it! Well goin by my O day baby is exactly on schedule, my consultant did say i was probs a cple days more and id find out my exact date at 12 week scan so am just gona go with my O date for now. Babies never arrive on time anyway do they!! x

As for me this weekend im goin to a tattoo convention in Coventry with dh n friends, we go tnite n back sunday so will be a nice break as starting to go a bit stir crazy at home!!xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Not often no! but for some reason even 1 day closer just makes you feel better doesn't it!:)


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry I have no advice for Dear Thomas. But I think as mentioned, maybe he needs just a little longer in the cot. You are right, you, Thomas, and baby, need to be getting a little more rest. GL!

*AFM...*CD11, We moved each donation up 1 day, it still spans over 6 days 4 times, because OV may be a little closer than we first thought. All the things that I am taking possibly will make a positive effect and we have a long fertile stage. FXD! I used the OPKs at night now and the line was the same as the morning, I will continue the nightly. Hoping to be ridiculously FERTILE in just a under a week!! FXD! :dust: :dust: The flooding in this area and all the rain is just annoying now... I mean, in less than 2 weeks, we have had an earthquake, hurricane, and now flooing/tropical storm :wacko: I have no big plans for the wekend, the floods and weather is just too draining. I hope everyone has a good weekend, hoping to hear some great news from all as we gear up for the next week! FXD!


----------



## 9babiesgone

all of our county lost its power last night. so we are enjoying having ac again today. as it was in the 90s yesterday without power.


----------



## KendraNoell

Ew gross, so sorry 9, it was 90's here too yesterday, couldn't imagine not having ac!


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah at least they got it back on, but they told us not to use our ac today bc of all the power surges it might cause so I am just waiting to turn it on.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks mrsmm, yep we have taken a step back so i really hope it works. Don't care about having to get another cot if it means getting some sleep! :)

Glad you have power again, you realise how much you rely on it when its gone! 

Well in my pj's and waiting for oh to come and watch some telly with me :) ahh the simple things :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well last night was a sucess! yay fx for night 2 :)

Also was brave and told oh's mum to remind his dad to give us a call before coming round or at least knock before coming in! she seemed a little shocked he didn't but said she'd find a way to tell him, he often takes things the wrong way so thought it better coming from her. Hopefully i'll get some peace and quiet now!

How's everyone else? any news/updates? x


----------



## pambolina21

nothing from me....got a positive opk a few days ago while taking provera....just like last time....so I'm not taking my clomid till I know for sure this time that I didnt ovulate on my own....going to use progesterone cream after the pills and see if I'm successful...FX!


----------



## KendraNoell

i'm sending lots of positive vibes your way, pam, i just have this feeling you will be with us shortly!


----------



## pambolina21

thanks hun....I hope so!!


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: to you Pam- good luck at getting the eggy to get your bfp this cycle! I hope it's your month.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck Pam :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

thanks! FF gave me crosshairs again...FX!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!!!!

Im back from my weekend jaunt! Had a fab time! DH got his tattoo done at the convention and won Best Leg tattoo, Best male individual and Best tattoo at convention!!!!! So he did really well, well his tattoo artist did! Sooooo chuffed!:happydance: We were suppose to be home last night but decided to stay an extra night as we were having such a laugh with everyone. Golly im pooped though! :sleep::sleep::sleep:

How is everyone??:hugs: 

Wow Pam its looking good honey! So how many dpo do you think you are?? How exciting!! xx

DG did the big O arrive yet???? soooo hope this is your month chick got everything crossed for you!xx

Rach, hows u hun? Did you decide on any names yet?? Loving the new ticker, awwww so sweet! Not long to go!!!! R u gona have LO in hospital or at home? xx

Kendra, how are you enjoying pregnant life?? Hope you are good! xx

9, how are ya chick?? Thinking about you!!xx

Laura, not long until your next scan! Bet you cant wait!!xx

MrsMM, any sign of O yet??? Good luck hun! xx

Soooo windy here today, we getting the aftermath of the hurricane here right now.....its really bad, i cant imagine what it must have been like in full force.....very scarey!!:nope:


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm doing ok... my back is really sore and I slept like crap last night :( other than that I'm ok.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Claire!

Nice to hear from you, glad you had a good time away - bet you are pooped esp knowing how much your dh likes to paaaarrtttyyy!!!

No no names decided, i've given up talking to oh about it for now! Ordered the carpet for nursery and bought curtains and nursing chair so we're getting there with what we need. Thomas is back in cot, so we may need to buy another of those early next year but will see how it goes. Baby will be in moses basket so i'm not going to worry yet :)

xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww bless ya, im just starting to sleep better now at 9 weeks! Slept awful for ages which made me exhausted through the day! Ive now trained myself to get out of bed and pee then get back into bed without opening my eyes! LOL! Straight back to sleep now! I also had terrible backache around the 5 week mark, it lasted about 2 days...was sooo sore! It just your little bubs growing! Have you got a midwife appt booked yet? xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi Rach! 

Well at least you are getting some sleep on a night now and if you need to buy another then so be it hun!! 

I ended up leaving DH up all 3 nights and i was in bed about 10.30! He wasnt far behind me but was hungover the next mornings so he defo had a skin full each night! I just feel like i completely relaxed! I thought i would be jealous of them all drinking n smoking but it didnt bother me one bit! I enjoyed watching them all make fools of themselves and waking up the next day feeling bright as a button while they were ill!! LOL! Ooooh such an evil woman! Ha Ha!xx

Ive just bought my first maternity bra, ive gone up 2 sizes now already! i went up 1 size at 7 weeks so thought id wait incase i went up again and when i got measured ive gone up to a 36dd from a 34c already!! So much more comfortable but not very attractive these bra's!:dohh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Defo, going to make the most of being 'able' to sleep now until i'm just too big to get comfy!

No your not evil! its always made me feel better too! :haha: 

Wow hun! your gonna have mega boobs by time baby is here! I'm still wearing same bra size, although my nipples are popping out most of the time! :haha: 
Have got some maternity ones from having Thomas but like you say they are not as attractive so trying to put it off! :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

30, AWESOME! :happydance: for getting some sleep now. Sounds like you are ready to skate right through the rest of this preg.

PAM, :happydance: to crosshairs and +OPK! Sounds like you should be busy BD'g and getting in that egg chase!!! GL!!! :dust:

BABYHOPES, CONGRATS to DH :happydance: He sounds like he was showing off at that tattoo convention, I know you were proud. So glad you all had a great time. And I agree, when I had to wear those bras, I thought they definitely weren't too cute....

KENDRA, So sorry that you didn't sleep well. I hope your back gets better and sleeping at night gets easier soon. :hugs:

*AFM&#8230;* CD14, I am hoping this is my week, we will be having donations at the end of the week into next week. My CM has been hard to read, I typically have quite a bit after af leaves, it has been here, just not loads as I am use to OPKs are starting to show a little pink so I am getting anxious. I added green tea, from a suggestion on the threads, just want to give clear enough path for the swimmers to reach their destination. I got my preseed on Saturday so I think we have all the things we need, just waiting on the eggy. I have been working so much and trying not to obsess at the wait to OV I am so tired daily. Other than that, the weekend was as expected, with the 9-11 memorials and specials, I didn&#8217;t really rest, and this week, my exercises will pick up, and our daughter begins karate so, who knows, I guess I at least have enough to keep me occupied. My temps are also doing something, I don&#8217;t see how I am near my last coverline or a coverline at all&#8230; guess we will see. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm so sleepy, thinking about going back to bed but we're supposed to have a maintenance guy up here to the apartment this morning and they'll need the bedroom. Ugh.


----------



## deafgal01

Haven't ovulated yet but then again I haven't been using opk! :dohh: So I need to buy some when i get paid this week but might miss it. :shrug: At least I will get the bd part covered.

:hi: ladies! Hope you're having a great day!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey girls how are we all? Im good today except i had a crap nights sleep last night! Been sleeping well but the stomach gripes returned with avengence last night again! Im sure its due to me eating jacket potatoes as i seem to get them when ive eaten one that day! ugh!x

Rach and Laura, what dopplers are you using and how early did you hear the heartbeat? I was thinking of getting one but being such a worry wart im not sure if its a good thing! LOL! I just cant wait until my next scan though! I asked DH if we could get a private one done next week but he not in agreement, said its only a couple of weeks to go and it £100 for a private one which is a lot of money!!! So think i might invest in a doppler! xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi all! BIG CONGRATS TO YOU KENDRA,Glad to see how you ladies are progressing nicely! Hopes, gorgeous profile pic! ; ) 9, I am sooo terribly sorry I just dont know what to even say as I had the blighted in June and still cannot shake it for some reason,

As for me, still did not take OH back though we see each other quite a bit. My Gianna is doing great, and all I am goin to say for now is im NT/NP but I am not with anyone steady however 9 dpo.... :flower:

Love to all my ladies and best wishes to those waiting for your BFP! COME ON PAM!! DG!! LETS GO!!:happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Omg AS your back!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::dance::dance::dance: Am sooooo pleased to see you back on our thread! How are you chick?? Missed you soooo much!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Soooo 9dpo? I take it you may be in with a chance this month then?? How exciting?? When are you going to start testing?? Are you having any symptoms? Oh how excited am i right now for you!! xx Glad Gianni is well...xx:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

still nothing new from me...6dpo...temps still high....but could be from the progesterone....I dunno....just hoping for the best....Glad to see you AS!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Oooooooh AS it's about time you came back to us! We've missed you so! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh Claire, mean dh :( I was around same time as you when i really needed reassurance, hope you can convince him :) I didn't get my doppler till about 18wks i think, even then i didn't always find it straight away/at all but i know some ladies find it much earlier like 9/10wks. It can be tricky finding babies and not your own or the placenta that's all i'd say so it might make you panic hun :shrug: I got an angelsounds doppler from amazon.

Lovely to see you back as!! :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

I know he is sooo mean! Well i ordered an Angelsounds from Amazon earlier today and got the 1 day delivery for free so it arrives tomorrow! Will have a play around with it and see if i can hear anything.....i dont expect to until around the 12 week mark though i reckon. Im not gona tell DH ive got it im just gona surprise him when i find the heartbeat, fingers crossed i do!:thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Delete


----------



## Flowerbaby

Aww im excited for you AS, got everything crossed for you BFP!!! xxxx


----------



## deafgal01

AS- hoping you get your bfp... Same for you Pam! We need more of them here. I best figure out if I'm gonna bd again later this week or not. Hard to do some when we have such busy schedules. :dohh: I need to bd at least one more time and then I think I ovulate... Maybe two more times to be on safe side...


----------



## MrsMM24

Nice to see you again AS! I hope all goes well with you this cycle!! :dust:

DG, ahh, just go ahead and BD for the heck of it! Won't hurt, enjoy! :haha:

PAM, hang in there, time will tell, and I hope that it tells of a lovely sticky bean story!! FXD! :dust:

I hear that Angelsounds is very good even if not the most expensive one to get. I have been watching some on eBay since before the MC in July, so if all goes well this cycle, I WILL be securing my monitor!!! *AFM...* Not much to report, the lines are getting a little darker, I think I have timed OV just right, even if it is a day or so late, I will be ok, because "donations" are set for Thur, Fri, Sun and Mon!!! OV is between Thurs and Sat (predicted) FXD!!! GL Lovely Ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

Yay asib so glad you came back to us :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck Claire with finding hb, but try not to worry if you don't just yet hun :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

I am so pathetic, lol, I keep testing to "make sure" I'm pregnant... just when I don't have symptoms I worry, and I don't feel pregnant, so...

The plus showed up before the dye even made it to the control part, LOL:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0035.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## deafgal01

I already bd yesterday so I'm gonna wait til tomorrow to do another one. Figured that would give DH more time to regroup and make new sperms for next "donation" :rofl: Meanwhile, I'm just gonna chill with a mike's hard lemonade for the heck of it. It's been a nutty week... I was all nervous over the silly quiz for nothing. :dohh: When will I ever learn that the quizzes in English is easy compared to what I heard about the final in that class? :shrug:


----------



## kaylz1987

Hi ladies

Havent posted for a while as been getting tests etc, i had CD21 bloods done and finally got result back today and it seems i am ovulating but doctor says may not be when i thought i was, so he gave me a prescription :O for OV tests lol, i didnt think you could get prescriptions for that... but anyway he says the ones he has given me are the best to use.

So im going to try extra hard this month :) and use the OV tests everyday, see how far into my cycle i am when i ovulate.

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## deafgal01

Wow- prescription for ov tests? Damn, that's awesome, Kay... Hope you get your bfp soon with this helpful information...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all? Well im sat in waiting for my doppler to arrive, i though Mr Postman may have brought it but it seems that its a delivery firm bringing it, anytime between 7am-7pm! Ugh!!! Im going swimming at 2 so if its not here then i'll have to go pick it up from the depot tomorrow as i dont think they will leave it anywhere for me! Oh well not too worry!

How is everyone today???? Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Aw thanks all! How are you Mrsmms?? Hope all is well with you! KENDRA I WAS THE SAME WAY! Tested every day but learned tests were deceiving in my case because even though there was no baby, my hormones were up to 26000.00 mark so if I ever get pg again, I am testing twice, once with regular, once with digital. I will not even believe blood tests or anything until I see a baby with a beating heart in a scan,. thats the proof in the pudding! I am sure you are ok. No symptoms is very common early on! Hugs!:hugs:


----------



## kaylz1987

deafgal i was suprised aswell, he just said to use them everyday as i must not be ovulating when i thought i was, so to use one a day and see how far into my cycle i am when i ovulate :) so thats the plan for this month aswell as BD'ing every other day.

OH is so pleased we finally have some answers.


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: Good luck to you Kay and all the ladies still trying. I should be gearing up to ovulate probably this weekend. So I will bd tonight and then again on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## pambolina21

good luck DG!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

I found my babys heartbeat!!!!!! Awwwwwwwwww!!!! I was about to give up after half hour of searching and only finding my own and then i heard it....so faint, fast, delicate, beautiful....awww im in love!!!! I counted 30 beats in 10 seconds which is 180 bpm! Perfect!!!:baby::baby::baby:

Im on cloud 9 :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## MrsMM24

KAYLZ, I hope you get some better results and info with this "prescription" GL FXD!

DG, sounds like BD'g alllll weekend! :haha: GL FXD!!

BABYHOPES, awww, so awesome! I am so happy you didn't give up and found it.

AS, I am a tester like you, even with OV, a digi and a stick!!! :haha:

*AFM&#8230;* CD16, This will be the week to get it started. My CM has made a nice change and I am sure that OV is near!!! Donations have begun and the last will be Monday!! Best chances are directly before OV so here I go! My coverline temps should be coming in good as I think I see a clear pattern forming, and my CP seems to be shifting as of last night. Feeling really hopeful this cycle, as I have added so many different aspects. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh well done Claire, best feeling isn't it :) 
Seeing midwife tomorrow so get it to hear it out loud and find out how baby is measuring etc :happydance:

Goodluck to all those bd'ing over next week :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck tomorrow at the Midwife!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Delete


----------



## asibling4gi04

Delete


----------



## pambolina21

thats great Hope!


----------



## KendraNoell

Yuck asib, hot dogs do not sound good right now to me, meat in general, especially raw meat, is icky yucky poo poo :(


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, how are we today? Im still laid in bed sooo lazy! Think im goin for a swim today then might do a bit of shopping!! xx

AS could be a pg sign craving something you wouldnt normally eat! Am excited for you!!! When is af due?? xx

Pam, how many dpo are you? Did u test yet?? xx

Good luck dg and mrsmm, catch that eggy girlies!! xx

Have nice time at midwifes Rach xx


----------



## deafgal01

Fine- got in another bd last night and laid there for a good 20 to 30 minutes before I had to get up and get dressed for work. Hope I catch the eggy and finally figure out whether or not I'm able to get bfp or whatever. :shrug:

How are you ladies today? Any exciting plans? Nothing on my end aside from studying for a quiz and sleep and work.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Girls

Just back from midwife, everything pretty much ok. Measuring 27.5 only slightly behind, but i take it with a pinch of salt anyway as Thomas measured big and was a normal 7lb 11! Still haven't seen same midwife twice though and im 28wks pregnant! 

Got everything crossed for you this month dg :hugs:

Have a nice lazy day Claire, make the most of it hun :)
Only thing i've got planned is Thomas's swimming lesson at 2.30


----------



## pambolina21

sounds great Mummy!!! YAY!


----------



## KendraNoell

I am so. Tired. Ugh.


----------



## MrsMM24

KENDRA, I hope you get some rest soon Hun!

BABYHOPES, enjoy that swim today, I hope it does your well.

DG, FXD as you enter this egg chase!! I am RIGHT behind you so we WILL be bump buddies!!! :dust:

PAM, how's it looking over there?

:hugs: 9BABIES :hugs: Still in my prayers. If you see this....

30, I am glad the appt went well and you are progressing nicely! I wouldn't worry too much about the measurements either!

*AFM&#8230;* CD17, Got my Smiley this morning! Last night the stick was maybe one shade lighter than a +OPK!!! Donation was an *hour* ago!!! My CM and temp look good for this!! Best chances are directly before OV or ON THE SAME DAY!! My CP seemed to be shift 2 days ago. Feeling really hopeful this cycle! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Mrsmm congrats on the smiley! We bd'd 2 days before O and got preggers so i do believe its one of the best times to catch that eggy right now! Good luck, am really excited for you xxxx


----------



## pambolina21

still waiting....if I did in fact OV while on Provera I am 8dpo...temps still high will a noticable dip yesterday....FX!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

so just sitting here wishing I was ttc, but kinda glad I am not.


----------



## pambolina21

man...been having hot flashes for days!! Its starting to get to me...its miserable!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls! Yaaaayyyy im a prune!! Awww so cute! Wow that week flew by! Hope they all go as quickly! 2 weeks until my next scan! Am excited! xx

How is everyone today?? xx

Pam, hot flashes is sounding good! Havent u tested yet? It must be nearly time! Ooohhhh exciting!! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Claire!

Congrats on the prune, beanie is growing quickly now :) Can't believe i will have a 'squash' on Monday! 
I'm good thanks, sleeping well again now :) Got a 'hot' date with my oh tonight, we are going out for a meal then off to watch the inbetweeners, can't wait as its been ages since we've gone out together :) Thomas will be at oh's parents over night.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ooo just noticed i've posted the 5000th post on our thread!! we have been busy since February! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yaaayyy for 5000th post! We are busy girls!!

Glad u sleeping better Rach! The Inbetweeners is great! Funny film! I love watching the series aswell! Hope u have a great night chick its about time the two of you had a hot date!! xx


----------



## deafgal01

I'm good. I fell asleep 3 pm yesterday and woke up for a couple minutes after 9 pm but went back to bed soon after that :rofl: I was that exhausted. We didn't even bd at midnight but we did this morning around 6 am. :blush: Hopefully that'll be good enough. We'll see.

Any exciting plans? My man has to go interpret this morning so I might go shopping this morning and see if I can't find some fertility bracelet or something pretty to wear. Other than that I've got homework.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, we love the series too! 
Told my oh he should drive round the block then come back to pick me up later! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ha Ha, cute idea Rach......xx

Hey DG, looking good on the bd'ing front! Fingers x'd for catching that eggy this month, hope you've had those legs up in the air!!!! Well im going shopping today, i need a present for my cousin's baby whose christening i am at tomorrow. So i think i will go get him a little outfit. My cousin has named there baby boy Sebastian which was our top name for a boy! booooooo! So we had to scrub that one off the list! Then tonight DH is having his boys night out, so me and my dog are having a night in with a chinese takeaway and watching Xfactor! Am looking forward to it!! Have fun shopping DG!!!! xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh cute name, me and oh are no nearer to agreeing on a name! sigh....

Sounds like a good night in :) Hope your dh isn't too late home :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Ugh, I am so stinking tired! Between my overactive bladder not allowing me to go more than 90 minutes without having to pee and the fact that I seem to wake up to everything lately, I am a wreck. I need sleep so bad :(


----------



## deafgal01

I didn't put my legs up in air. :rofl: But I did lie there for a good 30 to 45 minutes. That should do it for these soldiers. :thumbup: I had to get up cuz I had to pee. :rofl: Otherwise I'd still be in bed all morning. I will have fun shopping!

Hope you have a fun night in, babyhopes! I agree with 30- hope your man doesn't stay out too late.

30- that's a shame about having not found a name to agree on yet still. :shrug: Eventually something will click and you both will find one you both love.

Kendra- hope you get your much needed sleep. :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

30, so I read this book once about this couple who couldn't figure out what to name their baby. They both had names that they loved, so what they did was wrote out the variations of the names they liked, then sent a mass e-mail to their friends and family and made people vote on it. They agreed that they would name the baby whichever name got the most votes (they can't pick new names, only one of the ones that you wrote down). I would say you should do that, then you have a chance of getting the names you want LOL


----------



## 30mummyof1

Only problem is nobody except you guys knows we are having a boy! I supose we could make up some girls ones though...thanks Kendra :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Claire, did you have a good night in? just been catching up with a bit of x factor before Thomas gets home and the roary the racing car/thomas tank engine goes on! Its hilarious but i've gotta admit i have a lil crush on Gary Barlow! :blush: Never liked him before! :haha: Is your dh home yet? Feeling sorry for himself i'm sure?
x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey Rach! DH got in bout 5am so getting better! We ended up dtd, First time in 5 weeks!!!! Yaaayyyyy!!! Felt a bit strange tbh, lovely though of course! As soon as i got up this morning i got my doppler out just too make sure bubs was still there! Lol!! What am i like! Ha ha!! So hopefully back to normality with the dtd'ing now!! Had a lovely night in, i was in bed by 9.30! Sooooo nice!! Did u enjoy your night chick?? Hope so! I think Gary Barlow is quite sexy aswell, never liked him before but have taken quite a shine to him on xfactor! Must be our hormones! Lol!! xx


----------



## deafgal01

30- :rofl: Serious? We're the only ones who knows you're having a boy? Everyone in Real life thinks you're team yellow or having a girl? My sister did that one year- she had a poll going with the names and people voted. I can't remember if she did one for both girls and boys name or not. :shrug: You could do a poll for boys name and then one for girls name to keep people in real life clueless about which one you're having.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes lets blame our hormones Claire - i like that! :haha: i love the comments he comes out with as well, i know he's trying to be the replacement Simon but he's still funny!
5.00 is getting better :) 
We had a lovely night, particurly the film - hilarious isn't it! 

Yep nobody in real life knows dg, not even the grandparents! we have been very careful not to let on, anything blue i buy goes straight in the loft. Plus nursery will stay white until he arrives. We wanted to keep it a secret but we were even more keen to when oh's dad said he was going to go snooping so now we're even more careful! :haha: 
Most people think girl especially as my bump is quite high and also i've told them i'm measuring slightly small, compared with Thomas where i was always measuring over!


----------



## KendraNoell

you could throw some unisex names in there too, like parker, madison, harper, etc


----------



## pambolina21

still nothing to report.


----------



## KendraNoell

nothing is better to report than AF showing.. fingers crossed!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Sending :dust: hope everyone is well


----------



## deafgal01

Wish I could say I am well but I'm not... :cry: I'll be ok. Just sad by stepfather in law passing away. :hugs: Probably blew my chances this month anyways even with all the bd I did. I just hope this isn't what becoming 29 will be like for rest of the year... Hard or sad news.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww DG im so sorry hun, that is really sad news. Sending you and your DH lots of hugs, my thoughts are with you both xxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hugs: to you dg x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Delete


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope af stays away as :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Delete


----------



## KendraNoell

I am feeling pretty good! Only thing I wish I could change is getting up 5 times a night to pee. I'm having to go to bed so early in order to get enough sleep in! No ms yet. Hopefully stays that way.


----------



## asibling4gi04

aw hugs kendra! your bod will adjust.. :flower: Hopefully ms will be a stranger to you for this journey! fxd for you sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Morning/Afternoon Ladies :haha:

PAM, I agree, no news is still better than af news.... FXD!

CLAIRE, CONGRATS on being a Prune. And YAY for getting a little bit yesterday!!! :haha:

KENDRA, I sure hope that you are able to rest better, that LO is sittin on that bladder pretty good I see.

30, I agree, maybe throw some unisex names in there to keep it going, since we are the only ones that know, we won't tell... :haha:

AS, I hope AF stays far far away! FXD! :dust:

9, since you aren't reallt trying, NTNP is always when it seems to happen for most, so... GL FXD! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 4DPO, I have not been SS, don't plan to until at least 6DPO, so we shall see, I am feeling pretty good, and really good about my chances! FXD! My temps look good and are rising although slowly. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

I jinxed myself... feeling horrible this morning... took my vitamins on an empty stomach which I always have done, not today, I am fighting the acidy puke right now... uggggggh


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww AS i hope the witch stays away tomorrow! Got everything crossed for you chick!! xx

Mrsmm, wow 4dpo already! How exciting!!!! Got everything crossed for you too chick! xx

Pam, did u test yet?? Good luck xx

Well ive been really achey all day today, sore hips and pelvis....ive just laid on sofa to watch tv and my bottom is releasing some awful smelly noisey wind now! Ughhh yuk!! I feel gross! Think my acheyness was due to built up trapped stinky wind! Ohhhh so ladylike right now! Glad my DH is upstairs as he would bork at my smell right now! Lol!:haha:

Sounds like start of ms Kendra, i havent had much just nausea from week 6 until now, ive only puked 4 times including this morning (after washing the dogs dinner bowl) :wacko:


----------



## pambolina21

spotting brown...guess AF is coming.


----------



## KendraNoell

not necessarily- IB?


----------



## pambolina21

hmmm...that would be awesome...but not giving my hopes up...lol....


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes Kendra might be right Pam? FX :)
are you all sorted with your meds though for next cycle if it is af though hun? :hugs:

How's everyone today? 

We've got decorator in today just touching up a few bits, then carpet cleaners in later in the week ready for new carpet to be fitted next week in the nursery and on the stairs/landing :) We can then put new furniture in the nursery and it will be ready except for the blue paint when he's here! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Still in a blah mood but slightly better than yesterday. :hugs: Not feeling much like a emotional numb zombie now. :hugs: Think I'm in the 2ww officially now... No sticky cm. :shrug:

Yay for getting the nursery ready for baby, 30! Get some pictures up when all that work is done. :thumbup:

Pam- :dust: Good luck. Hope you get your bfp.

Kendra- how's you doing?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls!!

How are we all???

Pam, i hope it is IB but if not then at least you got ya super duper dose of clomid at the ready!!!! Yaaayyyyy!!! You will catch that eggy if you havent already done so! Fingers crossed for you!! xx:hugs:

AS, any update??? Hope the evil witch has stayed away!xx:thumbup:

DG, oohhhh let the TWW begin!!! How exciting! xx:happydance:

Rach, glad to hear everything is coming along well with the nursery. I had a little teeny weeny look at our guest room yesterday which will become our nursery and started to plan things out in my head......started to get excited but then took a step back and thought nope not yet....wait until 20 weeks to start thinkin more nursery thoughts!! LOL! Ive decided that if my 12 week scan goes ok and all results come back normal (fingers crossed and lotsa prayers [-o&lt; ) then i will treat baby to a little something.....maybe a blanket or little cuddly toy. I cant wait to go shopping though to buy everything!!!!!! Yeeehaawwwww!:baby::baby::baby:

MrsMM how are you today honey??? 5dpo and counting! Yaaayyyy! What are your testing plans?? xx:hugs:

Well im washing and cleaning today then got reflexology tonight! I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats what i did Claire, got baby a secented roo from the disney store :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Delete


----------



## asibling4gi04

Kendra, sorry aboud the ms..keep dry cereal and crackers in a baggy on your nightstand and nibble before getting ot of bed. This sometimes works wonders! :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww im glad that af hasnt turned up yet, but do understand how, after your terrible loss, the excitement of testing again will be subdued. However cramping is always a good sign honey, everyone who gets BFP's seems to cramp around af time, so you never know.......you are a very brave lady and really deserve a sticky BFP! I cant wait until we see those two beautiful pink lines again, i will be completely over the moon....how long are you going to wait until testing??xx:hugs:

Awww cute idea Rach...i was thinking of getting one of those Cuski baby comforter thingys, i think they called that?? My nephew loves his so i may get one as a little starter gift for bubs! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know AS, its so close now just over 2mths :) You will all be joining me soon, i'm sure.
I will still pop into the thread even once lo is here, when he gives me the chance! :haha:
xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww am pleased you wont be leaving us when lo arrives....id missed you too much chick!! xxx


----------



## deafgal01

As- nothing much to report. Just started the 2ww... :shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

KENDRA, hopefully you start to feel better soon, and MS doesn't stick around too long!! :hugs:

CLAIRE, I hope you are feeling better, reflexology should make it easier, hopefully you got rid of the built up gassy-ness.... :hugs:

PAM, I think this could be IB as well, hang on Hun! FXD :dust:

RACHEL, you are busy at home, that nursery is going to be fab, can't wait for pics! 

DG, welcome to the TWW Hun!!! FXD :dust:

AS, glad af is away, hopefully, you won't see her for another 10 mos! FXD!

*AFM&#8230;* 5DPO, Looks like a temp dip to me. I am hoping anyway FXD! Not trying to get my hopes too high. I have not been SS, but I know that I have been pretty exhausted in the last 24hrs... Implantation??? Going to start SS tomorrow if the temp jumps back up!! I didn't start SS till 8DPO last time, so I will compare as I approach... FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'd miss you all too, want to see every lady in this thread get her bfp and then see pics of everyone's lo's :)
Are you going to find out the sex claire?

Great news dg, fx this is your month hun x

Anyone heard from Laura? x


----------



## KendraNoell

Today is better, no ms today, took a Tylenol PM even though I'm not sure if I was supposed to take the PM part of it, but it allowed me to sleep 6 hours straight which is the first time I've slept that long in one piece since I found out I was pregnant. I am sure the benefits of this sleep will be evident LOL.

Other than that I'm great, just waiting for my apt on Thursday.

Bought a glider/rocker yesterday, my first pre-baby purchase, it is so pretty and I got such a great deal and it is so comfy!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am going in for another ultrasound. bc my hcg is not going down like it should. so might have to get an dnc.

: (


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hugs 9 thats what happened to me..hcg looked great and kept climbling.. : (
Good luck with everything!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Delete


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks my doctor was convinced I am miscarrying and I do agree, bc I bled for 6 days.


----------



## pambolina21

CD1 for me...start my 100mg of Clomid tomorrow.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Good luck Pam! C'mon clomid work your magic!!!! Got evrything crossed for you hunxx

AS, ooooohhh hope af stays away chick! Awww bless ya for crying today....wish i was there to give u a hug! xx

9, you are having a rough time arent you! Have u bn having your hcg levels checked?? When is your scan?? xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

they just checked my hcg today. 

it was a tad higher, and it is so annoying bc I Know i miscarried my body is just taking its sweet time.


----------



## KendraNoell

I think that's called a partial miscarriage isn't it? I hope that everything works out. Your poor body needs a break from all these horrible things :( :(

Asib- I wish I could cry, nothing ever gets me to cry, a cry is so good for you!!


----------



## pambolina21

thanks all...Clomid starts tomorrow...praying for the best!
Looking forward to getting the internet back.


----------



## KendraNoell

so AF showed full force? sad :(


----------



## deafgal01

Pam :hugs: Boo that AF showed.

9 :hugs: Thinking of you. That is awful. Another one? :cry:

As- don't count yourself out just yet. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

hugs


----------



## asibling4gi04

9, big hugs to you and peaceful thoughts your way..You are one strong lady! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks ladies. having a really hard time sleeping nowadays, and I feel so drained. I just want this to be over.


----------



## asibling4gi04

I know that feeling hun!


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG AS no af yet!!! Thats fantastic news! Roll on friday i say!!! xxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:

9,:hugs:

Well im off to my parents tonight they have just got back from a 2 week holiday and my mam is desperate to listen into bubs with my doppler, my mam used to be a midwife for 5 years before she became a district nurse so she loves all the pregnancy stuff! She's fab!!! So am excited to see them! Im then going to get a takeaway for tea as im on cooking strike!!! I have cooked tea almost every night for the past 6 weeks whilst ive been off work and im ready for a break from the dreaded hob!!! So im thinking an indian, but not too spicey or i will be up all night! :dohh:


----------



## MrsMM24

AS, YAY for no :af:! I know she is meant to stay away for about a year! GL 

9 :hugs:

PAM, GL!!! FXD! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 6DPO, Looks like a temp increase!! FXD! I am getting nervous now. What is strange is, with our last PG, my DW got all the symptoms, the last couple of days, she has been feeling very weird. I however have been super tired. I even fell asleep on the train this morning headed to work (doesn't happen) plus, it is so early.... Not trying to get my hopes too high. I have not been SS, but today I am starting, FATIGUED for sure. Come on high temps next few days!!!FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Sounding great MrsMM, thats so funny that your DW gets your symptoms aswell, bless her! Awww am sooo excited for you! Got everything crossed for nice high temps chick xxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSMMS24, I am so excited for you it sounds so promising..FXD! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep take the night off Claire! mmm love indian. I think my body is just about back to normal with regard to spicy food, about time! Good job as I might need to be eating a lot of it in about 10wks!
That must be great with your mum being an ex midwife :)

:haha: AS , so i'm guessing it wasn't a 'normal' donation then? but you will be happy if its meant to be? :blush:


----------



## asibling4gi04

delete


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm just curious, Asib, how you have an unplanned donation if you're a lesbian. LOL. Did you just get an "urge" for a man?


----------



## asibling4gi04

Blank


----------



## KendraNoell

Bahahahhaha you'd be a fertile mertile if that one time did ya in! LOL


----------



## deafgal01

As- I remember seeing that status on fb. :rofl: Oh that explains a lot... Wow... If you got pregnant from that one time, that means you had super egg meeting super sperms. :yipee: Hopefully you do get lucky.


----------



## asibling4gi04

delete


----------



## KendraNoell

Soooo was this guy a willing participant in the baby-making or are there going to be some ethical issues if you are in fact pregnant?


----------



## 30mummyof1

10yrs wow AS!...Yes i can imagine that must put you in a difficult situation with regard to the outcome.. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

so my doctor wont tell me what is going on. this is my new doctor, she said she had something to talkt o me about so I am supposed to go in today. have to call hubby and hope he can get off work. 

wish me luck. I hope it isnt any worse than it already is. :(


----------



## KendraNoell

What? That is weird that she couldn't talk to you over the phone about it especially if she knows how hard it is for you to get around because you don't have a car... I hope that things are ok...


----------



## deafgal01

9- any update? What's the verdict from the dr?

How's everyone else?


----------



## KendraNoell

I messaged her on FB haven't got anything back from her either...


----------



## asibling4gi04

delete


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think you may need to poas AS :argh: 
x


----------



## asibling4gi04

delete


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSMM24, I just read your journal and your journey and I am SOOOO SAD regarding your loss truly. I can imagine your pain and I commend you and DW for being brave and getting back into it! Good luck and lotsa hugs!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know hun, but we're all here to support you :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

delete


----------



## pambolina21

good luck!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Have a great day


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thinking of you as :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!!

Good luck AS!! Just caught up on your posts and realised that this was a real:sex: oooohhhhh girlfriend!! Well i hope he has good :spermy::spermy::spermy: and he caught that eggy!! Dont you worry babes we are all here for you.......sending you lotsa hugs and i just want to say :test::test::test: :hugs:xxx

How is everyone else??? xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hugs


----------



## KendraNoell

Still, we have to be adults about it and face facts. Go for it.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Delete


----------



## pambolina21

what did I miss...I hate not having my PC....AS, how did this "donation" happen....I'm so lost and confused...lmao....


----------



## deafgal01

:sleep: I'm exhausted. Thank goodness I'm off tonight. I got approved to have tonight off so I can be mentally ready for tomorrow. :dohh:

How's you all doing?


----------



## MrsMM24

AS, I normally am the voice of "waiting reason" HOWEVER, in this case, you are late... :test: :test: :test: FXD :dust:

Thanks for reading. It truly was a devastation no one could ever be prepared for. DW who is usually the 1st to cave emotionally, was the ROCK I have never expected! Jumping right back into [email protected] was the best "medicine" we could have had. Our daughter never knew, and so it makes sense to us why she is wondering will she get to be a big sister before 10 since at 10 she is officially "like a real big girl..." :haha: We sure hope so! FXD!

DG, how are you doing today? 

How are my TWW ladies holding up?

9.... we can't take it, any news? Are you ok Hun? :hugs:

*AFM&#8230;* 7DPO, Temps staying high I am staying optimistic. FXD! I had a little headache this morning, it has subsided, and I have been getting weird feelings. I even had a dream (reading my journal you will see I don't really dream or I don't remember that I did when I wake) I recalled the whole thing to the wife who died laughing. I am still super tired. Still SS and Fatigue, headaches, and dreams are listed today... DW wanted me to test, but I laughed it off, not going for the early disappointment, she has little patience so I expected her to say that already... :haha: Come on high temps next few days!!!FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## deafgal01

Good- I'm ready to sleep the rest of the day away. :haha: That's how tired I am. :dohh: :shrug: At least I'm still alive... I think... No idea what my body is doing today- nothing to report then again it's still early days yet- only 4 dpo, I think...

As- Yes, I dare say you need to :test: you're late girl so you're bound to have a bfp for us to gawk at.


----------



## KendraNoell

Had an early ultrasound today that I wasn't expecting! I guess my practicioner does it in office which I didn't know they did! Measured in exactly where I am supposed to be and saw the heartbeat fluttering on the ultrasound! So excited!!


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- so happy for you! Glad you got an early us. That's always a nice surprise. :yipee:


----------



## MrsMM24

Kendra!!! That is sooo awesome. Im glad you got a nice surprise! Have a good night ladies!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bet that was amazing Kendra, pics? :)

as-any news?

Mrsmm -sounds very promising - :wohoo:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww kendra how lovely for you to see baby!! Thats really fab that your doc has ultrasound machine at his office! Am sooooo happy for you chick xxx cute scan pic!! xx

How is everyone??

AS......we are waiting in anticipation, thinkin of you hun and hope you ok! xx

Well im off into town to pick up my final weeks prescription of progesterone suppositries!!! Yaaaayyyy! Gosh time has flown! Ive got 10 days left of taking them, bit nervous to come off them cold turkey but thats what im suppose to do! I think the placenta should have taken over by now so am sure in 10 days time i'll be fine...oohhhh time for my body to do its job on its own then!!:thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hugs all, KENDRA, SOOOOOO ADORABLE! congrats!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww AS ive had a one night stand (or 2, lol!) before so you arent the only one honey......its just one of those things!!! Well i wonder where af is then??? I have heard that stress can cause her not to appear for a few days. When we first moved into our new house i was on BC but my period didnt arrive when i took the usual 7 day break so i ended up doing a test which was BFN and low and behold 2 days later she got me! I defo think that was down to stress of moving house as i was never late, especially on BC i was clockwork!! Well you never know as you not out until the witch shows!!! Still time yet?? If af does show will you TTC next cycle?? xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Dlte


----------



## Flowerbaby

Im good thanks chick, just having a chill day at home...xx

Awww honey i wish things would work out between you two and that you will live happily ever after but if she is still acting immature then your right in saying that TTC is maybe not the best thing....do you think you will let her come home at some point or are you better off living apart? I feel so sad for you because i can tell how much you love your oh and i soooo want you to be happy chick but dont want you to get hurt again.xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

You having any cravings yet mama?? I do love her and she is great with my daughter and financially it would help me keep up but the two of us never get along for a full week at a time! Very sad really Hopes... IDK..SMH..WHAT TO DO???:cry::shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well TBH i dont know a full week that me and dh get along! LOL! I could kill the bugger at times! He winds me up a treat! But we both have learnt too live with one another! Its upto you whether you give things another go, only you will know best but if you do love each other then surely you can work things out?? Sending you hugs :hugs::flower:xxx

AFM, nope no cravings! I do love a chocolate bar or 2 every day now, i never bothered with chocolate much in the past, but now when i go to the post office i love to stand at the sweety counter and smell the sweets and drowl over the various chockky bars! LOL! Oh and I found myself licking half a lemon the other day aswell....hmmmmm....couldnt get enough of the sourness! bizarre! LOL!:rofl:


----------



## asibling4gi04

lol.. You had me 100 percent with the choco bars but licking a lemon?? OMG..I cannot stop laughing..EWWW... LOL...Well..Maybe the baby will love sour candy and things of that nature..who knows! lol..if only we can see a picture of that! It would have been a great profile picture.. :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Delte


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww AS im pleased for you that you are happy about af turning up! Sooooo whats next for you chick?? xx Yep the lemon thing is bizarre! I must have luked hilarious! It took me a cple of mins to realise i was doing it, mmmm was yummy though i must admit! lol! xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG U R SO FUNNY..you blacked out while licking a lemon ..I can picture it! Eyes closed, tongue out, head tilted back..tee hee!! :haha:

AFM, I dunno whats next..stay tuned!:thumbup:


----------



## KendraNoell

Lemons are good for ms, maybe your body was telling you you were about to get sick? Hmm...

My avatar is my recent scan... teeny tiny little dot on the right side of my uterus, was able to see the flicker white/black/white/black of a steady heartbeat- over the moon :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Congrats again!


----------



## pambolina21

AF almost gone....can't wait to be in the 2WW!!!

AS...did you test?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls! How are we all? Yaaayyy bubs is a lime! Mmmmmm it looks yummy! Lol! xx

What is everyone upto today?? Im doin something i really shouldnt be doing yet, im goin to mama's and papa's to look at some nursery stuff! They have got a 50% off sale on and ive seen the nursery set i love on internet and its in the sale!!! Arrrgh! Should be £199 for everything and its down to £99! Omg what do i do!! Gona go find out how long sale is on for as i darent buy a thing yet but dont wana miss out at that price!:thumbup:

Pam not long now hun! Are you finished your clomid?? Good luck chick xxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay for baby being a lime! :happydance:

I think the sale has only just started but i might be wrong :shrug: Hope you can get it cheap :) Everything i have bought has been on some sort of offer! Today i got a lovely cream footmuff for car seat and a buggy board in mothercare (buy one get one half price). 

My little boy has been so active today, kicks left, right and centre! Yet some days barely anything?! 

Not up to much this weekend, just a chilled one for us :) you? xx


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG ladies someone needs to tell me how the heck I can get some sleeeeeeeeeeep...

I am constantly tossing and turning and constantly waking up all night long. I don't know how much I can do of this!


----------



## pambolina21

I finish the pills tomorrow! Will start opking too.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Good luck Pam! xxxx


----------



## pambolina21

thanks hun!


----------



## pambolina21

Just noticed I reached BNB Addict...yay me! LMAO!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck Pam, and well done on your new status! :)

Hope everyone is well today x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Hey everyone have no Internet at home again. Having problems with hcg sill rising so ectopic is suspected and was confirmed. On to get it removed


----------



## KendraNoell

:( dislike :( when are you gonna get your break :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hugs: 9

How's everyone today? what did you get up to over the weekend? 

We had a nice relaxing one as planned, which is good as i'm out friday night so know i will prob be knackered most of this one! :haha:

and baby is 3/4's 'cooked' woo hoo :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls!!

9, im so sorry:hugs:

Well ive had a lovely weekend, had a quiet nite on friday then saturday night DH took me out for a lovely meal, then we went down our local and we told a few ppl i was preggers which was lovely.....ended up having a late night so i was knackered all day yesterday!! Am going swimming today and having a day with my mam! DH is working all day then goin out straight from work tonight for his mates bday so i doubt i will see him til early hours tmor! Am looking forward to my time to myself! Lol!!

One week to go til scan then i start work on the tuesday! I sooo looking forward to getting back into it! Had enough of sitting on my fat butt now! Lol!

How is everyone today??

Ohhhh Rach bet you cant wait for your night out on friday, is it with your bf?? xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Congrats for a 3/4 cooked baby hun!! Yaaayy!! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes girls night on friday! woo hoo

Your dh is going out on a mon night! blimey! is he not working tomorrow?! Is he still going out a lot? or is he getting better? :)

Just taken Thomas to softplay, still managing to squeeze myself through everything, and going down the slides! Baby probably happy i'm home now though and resting so he can get some sleep! :haha:

ooo one week today so exciting hun, can't wait to see pics :) Have you decided if you are you going to find out the sex? :happydance:

Glad your excited about going back to work, not sure i would be! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Nope he off tomorrow, he works wen he wants really as he just manages the shops now he's not hands on anymore, just stressed out! Lol! Its one of tattooists's bdays who worjs for us so he goin out for a staff bonding sesh! Hmmmm...any excuse!! He dosent go out a great deal now so im pleased tbh as i need to catch up on xfactor and downton abbey!! Have you seen that girl on xfactor called Amelia Lily?? She lives round corner from my MIL! Right where my DH was brought up!! So the whole of my area is rooting for her now! She's really good!! :thumbup:xx

Nope not finding out sex, am enjoying the guessing game and trying out the old wives tales on symptoms n heartbeat rate and where placenta lies etc....im gona ask which side my placenta is on at my scan! Lol! At the minute i rckon im 70% certain its a girl....thinking im team pink, but it could change again! Hee hee, i love it!! :happydance:

Im just havin an afternoon lay down now, then gona catch up with tv in half hour or so!! X


----------



## Flowerbaby

Are you any good at doing that nub/skull theory thingy?? Do you think you can always tell from 12 week scan pic or is it too early?? I dont understand it!! xx


----------



## MrsMM24

BABYHOPES, YAY for your little lime!

AS, Thanks, I know we are blessed. So sorry to hear of your relationship woes. I hope you will have that again soon, your ex could mature and things can rekindle with you two in time. After 16 yrs, I know I couldn't imagine a life without her. Keep your head up and looking forward, you will get there!

PAM, time is nearing GL :dust: 

KENDRA, you are a trimester away from sleep Hun! When you get there, take advantage of it, because she your LO is here, you will likely be without it again for a while. Sounds quite lovely though....

9 :hugs: I hope you are feeling ok today.

30, almost there, you are in teh double digit days till arrival now....

*AFM&#8230;* 11DPO, Temps are still high, however, they seem to be on the decline. I don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG and had bfps in the past. I am trying to stay positive however, so I still have my FXD (tightly.) My stomach felt a little queezy this morning for about 2 mins. I am still *SUPER* tired. SS is decreasing = Fatigue is all I can list today, FXD! :dust: :dust:
How was everyone&#8217;s weekend? Good I hope!


----------



## KendraNoell

hopes- you are crazy for not wanting to know! i would not be able to do that! bless you!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I didn't find out with Thomas, Claire, and it is really exciting guessing so don't blame you! but yes i am pretty good with nub theory, more so than skull. Thats how i was so sure this one was a boy! Just need to get a good clear pic side on :)

Yes i have been watching it, i think i do yes..is she the one with bleach blonde hair? bit rocky/punky? Glad things are better on the going out front though, and always good to get tv to yourself! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck mrsmm, fx :) are you testing or just waiting to see if af arrives? x


----------



## MrsMM24

Oh no, I will be testing! My cycle is soooo unperdictable. Prior to MC, I OVd every month, but af was only present every other! I don't want to wait to see if I am back there again, especially since if I am, I will essentially be waiting until Nov!!! :haha: 28th, testing begins for me....


----------



## 30mummyof1

ooo i love testing yay! 2 days woo hoo :happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

done with the pills...just waiting to ovulate!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yaaayy Pam, not long until you are in the tww then i guess!!! When are you gona start opk'ing??? Am soo excited for you!! xx

Rach, yes thats the girl, she's gone to Miami to the judges houses, whooooo! I hope she gets through to the final but i think the standard is extremely high between the girls this year, but fingers x'd. xx

Kendra, i love surprises but always find out about them beforehand so never really get any suprises so this is one thing that will be a definite surprise to us! Just hope that i dont torture the poor u/s lady to tell me.....i will have to tell dh to put some tape over my mouth! LOL! x

MrsMM not long until you test then honey!!!! Ohhhhh how exciting! Good luck!! xx

DG where are you???? Hope you okay chick, you must be 7 or 8dpo by now arent ya? xx

Well DH is out and i was going to have a bit of a late night, watch a chick flick etc....but im soooooooo tired!!! Ive got bloody awful indigestion aswell, not suffered with it yet so am hoping its just a one off as its not very nice and i dont have anything in for it except milk, but milk makes me pump like a huge trumpet!!! I suppose thats better than the pain though, so a glass of milk it will be, at least ive got the bed to myself for a few hours so i can pump away at my leisure! LOL! :rofl: xx

Speak tomorrow girls, night night lovely ladies.......xxxx:flower::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Pam your ticker says you are ovulating today hun!!!!! I fink its wrong? :shrug:


----------



## KendraNoell

Maybe its her old ticker- I don't think her ticker has been right for some time. LOL

Well I hit 7 weeks today, pretty thrilled, I feel pretty good too, maybe from not smoking anymore but also from all the extra vitamins and whatnot. The only thing that worries me is stress from my job, and I wish that I could get on somewhere else for the time being because I would die if my stress caused me to have a m/c or a preemie.


----------



## KendraNoell

Also I think 9babies has limited access to internet but she has my cell # so she was texting me today... she had a water leak at her house and it ruined a ton of her kids toys and other things and they don't have insurance- she has been through so much, I just want to reach out to her and help her out! What do you think we should do, ladies?


----------



## deafgal01

Yup I am somewhere around 7 dpo now. I am fine - just don't have much to say lately and keeping busy with activities. Had a nice weekend (Friday was bittersweet with both visitation and a wedding going on) and then Saturday was partying (celebrating my birthday with girlfriends).

That stinks for 9. Hmmmm wish I knew how we can help her.


----------



## pambolina21

yea my ticker is waaay off...lol....

Sorry to hear about 9....wish there was something I could do.


----------



## MrsMM24

BABYHOPES, LOL at you having the bed alone for a while to pump in solitude :haha: Hope your tiredness subsides soon.

KENDRA, So glad to hear that you are feeling a little better. I hope the job stress decreases for you soon. Sorry to hear about 9! She has been through hell and back numerous times.

DG, Happy Belated Birthday :cake: Only a few more days till you test.... FXD! :dust:

9, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

*AFM&#8230;* 12DPO, Temps are still high but declining. I am not sure what's happening, I think that I only have fatigue as a symptom left. My bbs never began to get fuller and sore as they have with both previous PGs. However, this morning, they seem to be tingling. I also have been feeling a little hot at night, not sure what to make of it. It kinda feels like AF is on the way. I hope not, but I can't deny the feeling. I still don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG in the past. FXD (tightly.) I am still *SUPER* tired. SS is decreasing = Fatigue is all I can list today and it isn't as bad as the last few days. :dust: :dust:


----------



## deafgal01

:argh: Just few more days until I test? :shock: :dohh: Really? It doesn't feel that close by but you're right. I'm due for AF in about 5 days and if nothing by Oct. 7th, I'm testing. :shrug: Speaking of tests, I don't have any in the house so probably should stock up on some. Hmmm....:coffee:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## MrsMM24

HI DG.... noooo, don't stock up! :haha: Well, unless you will have them delivered in about 5 days... I am excited for you to test.... I think this is it for you!

*AFM&#8230;* 13DPO, Temps are still high and began to rise again, this is getting confusing. I wasn't able to stay sleep last night (although I was sleep for more than 4 hrs before I took my temp) but I am not feeling as fatigued. Tingling in the bbs has subsided, and they feel regular. I do typically feel heavier when af is arriving so I am just confused. *BFN!!!* on the test this morning, but no :af: so my FXD still! Also still feeling a little hot at night, not sure what to make of it. I still don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG in the past, but that bfn may have me down and missing some signs... SS = None, is all I can list today. :dust: :dust:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Ok, I won't stock up on that until it's been Oct. 6th. I'll buy the tests on Oct. 6th if no sign of AF. :shrug: I really don't know what my chances are this cycle. :shrug: I covered the bases and stuff but it could be a fail again and I go back to practicing some more. I hope it is really the month for my bfp though. That'd be a great late birthday surprise to myself.


----------



## Flowerbaby

:hi:Morning girlies! How are we all today?? xx

MrsMM im sorry you keep getting BFN's but as the witch hasnt arrived you are still in with a chance! Good luck and keeping everything crossed for you!! xx

DG, cant wait for you to test hunny! I have a good feeling for you this month as i know you have covered O time with lots of bd'ing!! How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?? Really hope and pray for your BFP this month xx

Well the sun is shining in the north-east of England and the temps are gona be high for this time of year so im going to do some gardening today before the winter arrives, its hot today and forecast is great for next few days but no doubt it will be snowing by monday! Lol! Typical british weather!! :dohh:


----------



## pambolina21

CD10....still waiting.


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: Not really symptom spotting or at least I'm not trying to. Aside from being able to sleep more and having the occasional hunger appetite, nothing much to report. I have less zits than I usually show around this time (but that could be cuz I've been washing my face more frequently lately). :rofl: I couldn't even tolerate eating the jalapeno cheese pretzel dogs the other day cuz it was giving me heartburn after I ate them. :dohh: I kept eating them anyways cuz I was hungry and didn't care. :rofl:


----------



## MrsMM24

Well, I am pushing through, and of course waiting.... AF/BFP, couldn't tell you... 

FXD! For all you waiting on that bfp to show.... :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 14DPO, Temps are still high but going back down.... Still not sleeping as good, probably just sad. Not to mention DW is taking this bfn alot harder than our others, she really thought we were PG. BFN on the test this morning, but no :af:! Not planning to test again, just wait on that damn withc. SS = None. Oct is also the month our daughter was born so...:dust: :dust:


----------



## pambolina21

good luck ladies...

CD11...still waiting for ovulation!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, how are we all??

Ohhhhh im 12 weeks today! Never dreamt id get this far after all we've been through so its an exciting day for us! Only 48 hours to go and my NT scan will be over! Im so nervous about it, really hope and pray that beanie is okay and no problems[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;.....then i can properly relax and tell everybody!!!!:thumbup:

MrsMM any updates??? Hope the rotten witch has stayed away!!! xx

Pam, shouldnt be too long before you ovulate? Do they say how long it normally takes after you have finished the clomid? Are you opk'ing?? Good luck honey xxx

DG, how are you feeling? Not long until the 6th and testing day!!! xx

Rach, how are you hun? Did you have a good girly night out last night?? xx

Anyone heard from Laura, AS or 9 lately, hope you all okay girls xxxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Kendra, i nearly missed you out!!!! How are you babes?? :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Claire!

Big congrats on reaching 12wks, you must be on :cloud9: :happydance:
Can't wait to see pics on Monday of your little plum :) Try not to worry hun, i'm sure everything will be great xx

I'm not too bad, struggling with this heat but its suposed to only last till monday :shrug:
and getting a lot of pressure down there, so guessing my little boy must be head down - will see midwife on thurs so hopefully she'll confirm. 
Have been sorting out his clothes, now the nursery is carpeted and we have a wardrobe built. :) :) :)

Goodluck to everyone else waiting - can't wait to hear of some more :bfp:'s


----------



## deafgal01

I'm tempted to test so I know one way or another whether I should be prepared for AF to show or if I can celebrate a BFP finally. :haha: Kinda scared to test though. AF is about one day out from coming if she appears.

How are you all ladies?


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh forgot to answer you about night out Claire, yeah i had a good time thanks - was laughing so much i kept joking i am going to laugh the baby out! :haha: i stayed away from the diet coke as well and found it easier to sleep than usual when i go out although still tired today!

Yes dg :test: !!


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: That means I gotta get dressed and go to the store to buy some. My husband's out of town for a couple hours today.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Don't get on much bc my computer is broken and can't fix it right now. The leak in my house destroyed toys of my kids so just trying to somehow fix that. I feel bad bc my daughter keeps asking for some of the toys that were destroyed . Anyways iam on hubby's IPhone. I hope you are all well. Love and :hugs: to you all!


----------



## deafgal01

Awww which toys does she keep asking for?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Her playhouse for her dolls and her stuffy chimpanzee with baby jam sure she will notice mOre of them gone. Iam hoping she doesn't :(


----------



## Flowerbaby

Glad you had a good night Rach!! Glad the nursery is almost finished! Not long til lo's arrival!! Have you sorted a name for baby yet?? Sounds like you had a nice night! We are off to a wedding tnite, nobody knows im preggers so looks like im back on antibiotics again!! Lol!!! Our friends must think im a hypocondriact at min! I think they will have there suspicions tnite though, i cant keep this pretence up for much longer! 2 days to go!!! :happydance:xx

DG i say:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test!!!!!! Good luck chicky xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww 9, i really feel for you chick....you had a rough time lately, sending you hugs xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks been a rough couple of months but I'll get through it


----------



## 30mummyof1

i know mad isn't it..just over 9 wks :) well yes and no, i really like a name and oh quite likes it so its a definite maybe! I don't think i'll get him to comit to a name until lo arrives so i can't say for sure yet...grrr men! 

Have a great time at the wedding, roll on monday for you :)
We've just got back from pizzahut, don't take Thomas out for dinner much and its still hard work! :haha: but he's in bed now so time for some x-factor :)

Hope things start getting better 9, big :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Congrats claire! You will be out of first trimester soon!!!
DG come on if AF is due in one day you should DEFINITELY test LOL- believe it or not we preggo women miss POAS sometimes!

I've been doing well, no ms yet, just exhausted still. Will be 8 weeks Monday. Woot!


----------



## pambolina21

CD12...O is getting close...opk should be positive tomorrow!!! Woot!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Yay! I think that is great! Wishing you so much luck!


----------



## pambolina21

thanks hun!


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: Good luck Pam! Hope this is the cycle you get your bfp!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck Pam, dg and mrsmm x


----------



## Flowerbaby

DG have you tested yet hun????xx

Pam, huge amounts of luck sent your way! C'mon little eggy release yourself!! xxx

Well its my NT scan at 10.25 in morning and i havnt slept all night, have got diaorrhea today aswell and no doubt i wont sleep tnite either! Please please let my bubs be a healthy bubs........[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## 30mummyof1

big :hugs: Claire sure your beanie will be lovely and healthy xx


----------



## deafgal01

Not yet cuz I don't have tests on hand to use.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks Rach, its all such a worry isnt it! I get myself so bloody worked up aswell! DH is really chilled out about it and im just wishing my life away wanting it to be tomorrow already!! Lol!! xx

Good luck DG, am so excited for you to test xxx


----------



## pambolina21

todays test looks positive!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- get busy seduce your man for his soldiers!!! Good luck at catching the eggy for a bfp!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww great news Pam! Am so excited for you....get to it honey!:sex::sex::sex:


----------



## KendraNoell

Ugh got sick last night, have some kind of cold virus... I want to take meds so bad but there are barely any I can take! So frustrating!


----------



## pambolina21

oh we def are!!! LOL!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

thinkin of u claire. Update us soon xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Pam best wishes for a bfp! Claire, you are going to have a healthy and perfect bean i just know it!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, scan went really well! Been put forward to 12+5!!! Got a really cute scan pic which i will post later! Awwww am sooo happy!!!!!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh i am so pleased for you hun :) :) :) Knew you'd have nothing to worry about :wohoo: Yes please post pics of your beanie :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

babyhopes- post the scan picture already! I wanna see! :wohoo:


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: I tested and of course, no second lines, not even faint ones... I squinted to see for myself. :shrug: Now I wait... Though it's possible my pee wasn't concentrated enough for any hint of it... :shrug: It had only been 3 1/2 hours since I had peed when I did the test.


----------



## MrsMM24

BABYHOPES, Happy almost 13 wks! Awesome scan, so glad to hear all went well, now on to postin us a pic!

DG, sorry it was bfn, but no :af: = good sign!! :dust: FXD!

9, :hugs: I hope things get better hun1

PAM, :dust: YAY for OV!

KENDRA, I hope that you are feeling better today. :flower:

30, you are almost there... baby time!

*AFM...*AF surprised me on Saturday, a little early and did not come in roaring like a lion as usual, it was so very strange. But, on a different note, she has made it very easy to track, 1st of the month... I hope to be in the egg chase by mid-month and test right at the end, near our daughter's b-day! Trying now to build up all that hope I had in Sept!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girlies, well heres a pic of my little bubs........any gender guesses??? thats his/her little leg stretched out on the right, and his/her arm is behind his/her head! bubs is having a yawn and good old stretch, apparently a very relaxed baby!!! :baby:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh cute pic hun :cloud9: i am pretty sure that is a girl from the nub :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG WHAT A PRETTY, LITTLE GIRL HOPES! :happydance::baby::flower:


----------



## pambolina21

awww....love love love the pic sweetie!!!

What is nub?

My surge is over...now in the 2WW!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yaaayy for TWW Pam!!!

Awww do you really think its a girl ladies??? How cute!! My mam swears she can see a little boys bits under the legs! LOL! Im happy either way!! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

The nub is the 'bits'! boys and girls look quite similar at 12 weeks apart from a few slight differences
and from what i know the nub needs to be at a less than 30 degree angle to be a girl and also longer nubs tend to indicate girls.

Will post my little boys in a min so you can see difference x


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow goodluck Pam :happydance: got everything crossed for you x


----------



## 30mummyof1

If you want some more opinions Claire, try posting on in-gender.com i did and got 100% boy guesses!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhh yeah i see now, my bubs is more straight whereas your bubs is more angled!! Thanks for that Rach! Yes ive posted it in first tri and ive had 98% say girl!! How exciting!!! xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

It is hun :wohoo: did you buy anything today? x


----------



## deafgal01

My guess is a boy for you babyhopes.


----------



## pambolina21

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girlies, well heres a pic of my little bubs........any gender guesses??? thats his/her little leg stretched out on the right, and his/her arm is behind his/her head! bubs is having a yawn and good old stretch, apparently a very relaxed baby!!! :baby:

Totally a girl!!!


----------



## pambolina21

thanks ya'll!!! Nice to finally be in the 2WW!


----------



## KendraNoell

Awww what a miracle Claire, I bet you are finally relaxing and over the moon :) Have you started to tell more people yet?


----------



## asibling4gi04

Sorry mrsmms about AF..UGH I know that dreadful feeling but you seem to pick right up and thats the spirit that will win you your BFP mama! trust in it!:wacko:

Pam, GL on the 2ww..fxd for you I have a deep routed feeling you will be announcing your long overdue BFP this month!:flower:

DG any more testing??? :shrug:

30 HOW ARE YOU DOING???? Name picked yet?? :shrug:

Kendra hope you are feeling better..cannot wait to see your next scan pic!

9-miss talking with you on here I hope you are finding some form of comfort and healing love! :hugs:.

HOPES my vote is a girl and she will be 6lbs7 ounces..just a prediction. I am bored at work so lotsa time to think! :baby:

AFM, Took the ex back for now but not over the moon about it so its weird and odd and uncertain! No plans to TTC for now she wants to legally be married first and I AM NOT ready for that with her as we have a bad past and her maturity level and idea of a partnership is not on my same level...IDK what to do but time will tell me I am hoping. SO...I am ovulating right now and no spermies to make it happen! lol ..its ok..I am a young 40 lol!!:haha:

Hugs and love ladies!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww AS that sounds like a perfect sized baby for me to push out!!! I hope your predicition is right!!! :kiss:xx

Well girls, im off on holiday with DH tomorrow!!!:happydance: We have just booked a last minute all inclusive break to Rhodes in Greece for a week!!! Yaaayyy! Am so excited! So i may not be on here for a little while, unless i can get wifi at the hotel!:thumbup:

How is everyone today?? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i think a 6lb something baby too Claire! :)

ahh that sounds lush, have a lovely time. hun hope you can get some wifi so you can pop in. x

I'm good thanks as, some days feel pretty tired with no energy but today is a good day so far! :) We have a definite maybe....'Max' but can not agree on
a middle name yet..


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww my little nephew is called Max, his full name is Maximillion James.....he is soooo cute aswell! Im loving that name Rach!!! xxx

Well my energy is definietly coming back, although i am suffering with a little achyness around my abdomen and back today but just bubs growing....i defo have the start of a bump too! Just been trying my bikinis on and there is no hiding it! LOL!:happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

I love the Max name! : )

Hopes going to GREECE? IM JEALOUS,,Greek people are gorgeous...OkAY MY ovulation hormones are raging!!!! lol:haha:


----------



## pambolina21

have fun honey!!!

2DPO!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

yay! waiting for your BFP PAM. ITS IT THIS MONTH..I KNOW IT!:happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I caved in and tested yesterday but think my pee wasn't concentrated enough. :dohh: So if no sign tonight after I've sleep after class today, I will test tonight when I wake up with more concentrated pee.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thanks girls :) i suggested James as a middle name but oh not keen as surname begins with J too, not sure why it matters really! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

FX Pam and DG :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

AS, what were the circumstances that you took the ex back? I get really protective, so she better be on her best behavior. I agree with you, don't get married if you are not certain as to holding up on both parts. A marriage is soooo much work and you two have to at least be open to being on the same page. Age is nothing but a number, but maturity is definitely a scale to judge by. I HOPE upon HOPES that you two can work it out however, as I am such a sucker for true real love.... Not to mention a true sucker for true Lesbian love!!! :haha: GL Hun! I hope to hear more from you and happy times, and cannot wait till you two get on the same page to TTC!!! FXD!

How is everyone else holding up?

*AFM...*AF is easing out rather quickly. I was heavy for couple days and light to spotting yesterday and now, spotting.... I am ready though, today I began to finalize "donations" scheduling and shipping, and got all my vitamins, etc (baby aspirin, B6, green tea, folic acid, Primrose Oil, etc... It appears that OV will come in the next couple weeks, plan, plan, plan, that's what I am up to!


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSMMS24 Thank you for encouraging me with my love. I do love her dont get me wrong. And, you are right about the age thing but she has Bipolar and hence, the maturity, ability to be rational and have or take ANY responsibility in large doses, does not exist. That becomes a problem. She is verbally wicked at times too.. IDK..SMH..I am in love with someone I have very little hope or trust in that it will work. What to do??? 

Glad you are planning and AF rushed away! Have you tried robitussin? I got preg first try with it! Something in it that begins with a "g" guafassen" or something like that -I probably butchered the word lol!.. Good luck and keep me posted..Where do you reside btw?? Would love new friends live and in person lol!:hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Yeah, this will be my 3rd cycle on the robitussin. I typically have pretty good CM, but I need them to be able to swim without any problems.... :haha: could mean alot swim in there though....

Yes, you are much encouraged! I know we are very happy, but the DW and i went through some rough patches, how could we not in 16yrs... BUT, we learned along the way. You do have different obstacles, as DW is only slightly younger than me, not even a good year. I do hope that you two find a way to overcome. Don't judge guys, but have you tried speaking with a couples counsellor? We did that twice, prior to trying to get PG and again when we were 6 mos from getting married.... Its a learning process.... 

I am the one with the sharp tongue in our relationship, but only when warranted... :haha: but I have learned about using that. We are really so very similar but yet completely opposite so it tends to work... GL Hun! I am here to chat whenever.


----------



## pambolina21

wishing everyone the best!!!


----------



## deafgal01

:grr: Stupid test... still getting bfn.


----------



## KendraNoell

So AF is due now DG? I can't keep up my brain is mush from being so sick and exhausted...

I talked to 9 today ladies and she is doing pretty well- she said it may be towards November before she can get her computer fixed :( so for now she's stuck with using her hubby's phone every once in a while.


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- 2 days PAST due... :shrug: I'm now breaking out so not sure what that means for me now.

That sucks about 9's computer not getting fixed til November! At least she can get her BNB fix on her husband's phone every once in a while until then.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls!!

Off on my jollies today so i wont be on here much! Wow 13 weeks today and a little peach! Awww cute!! :baby:

DG i cant believe you are 2 days over!! Im hoping and praying you get your BFP today, good luck chick xx

Pam, got a good feeling for you hun!! Ooohh you could have your BFP by time i get back! How exciting!! Lotsa luck sent your way!! xx

Well im goin to take dog for a walk then get packing!! Yaaayyy!!

Have a lovely day girlies! Speak to you all very soon, will miss you all xxxx
:hugs:
Sending everyone sticky, good luck and loving babydust:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh have a fab time Claire - look after that little peach :) Its flying now for you, your be having your 20 wk scan before you know it! :wohoo:

Speak to you next week - will miss you loads xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Got everything crossed for you dg, some women don't get bfp's till they're a few days even weeks late :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSMMS Are you in New York>? Just curious! Thanks for listening. You seem to be very caring and attentive in every aspect of your life. DW is lucky. I am too to be able to come on here and get to know wonderful people like yourself! I wish you the best. As for couples counseling, she is bipolar and will not even go to her prescribed counseling..A very defiant individual. Yet I ADORE HER.. Ugh..IDK SMH at my own damn self lol! :shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

Now on day 3 past 30... I decided I'm not gonna test today. There was no faint line on yesterday's test and that was the MOST concentrated urine I ever had the whole past two weeks so give it a couple more days. I don't know if it's possible but would one really know if they're kinda pregnant? I've checked the cm and it feels pretty wet in there even though I should be drying up for AF if she comes? I don't know if I'm making any sense with my rambles.

Like one of you mentioned, maybe I'm one of those ladies who don't get a positive test on that kind of test until I'm a couple more weeks preggers or whatever. :shrug: In the meantime, I'm just gonna keep my chin up and be happy go lucky.

Asib- I hope you figure out what's the best thing to do for you. :hugs: I never like hearing about your bipolar partner hurting you emotionally. :flower: Too bad she won't go to her recommended counseling. :dohh:

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks DG i UNDERSTAND! I got everything crossed for you doll..You may be one of those "SURPRISE, YOUR PREGNANT" stories! :hugs::flower:


----------



## KendraNoell

DG, are you feeling crampy, like AF type cramps but not? I also was getting hot flashes right before BFP, and extremely tired. Being "wet" is a good thing too.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I didn't think i was pregnant dg, i mean i had the odd tasting pizza around 6dpo and tiny speck of blood but i didn't 'feel' pregnant so yes its perfectly possible not to 'know' but on the other hand some women just 'know' apparently!'GL :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

DG, I was late finding out with one of my PGs so I know that it is a definite chance. Hang in there, no :af: is such a good sign for you right as you are late... FXD! :dust:

BABYHOPES, have a great time! :flower: Congrats you little peach!

AS, thank you. I genuinely love people, my DW IS v lucky, it took her a little bit of time to realize that, but she got there and that's what counts. We are in D.C., we do however visit NY like it is right up the road :haha: I wish that you OH would go to her prescribed sessions, but I have dealt with people that are bipolar in the past, and I know that it is a difficult situation and they are past defiant. I also know that you Love who you Love and there is nothing that can be done about that hun. I wish that you didn't have to be subjected to her times of anger and tongue lashing, but I understand and I know that things can definitely change. It is awesome that you are sticking it out, it pays off, believe me... You don't know, she may be changing on you soon...FXD!

KENDRA, how are you feeling these days, able to get more rest?

30, I love to see your countdown clock, you are soooo close!! YAY!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart, I am preparing for OV in the next week or so. Getting everything in order! As many can remember or read in my journal, I am going to use baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and at a minimum 3 "donations". We are going to try SMEP!!! We will catch this eggy in Oct!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks mrsmm :) yep me too, sometimes it feels like ages left and then i see it in days and it seems much closer :)
Have midwife app' tomorrow so hoping everything is still in good order! 

Sounds like you are all prepared for that eggy this month, go get that :bfp: hun! :wohoo:


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- no cramps at all. The pains I was feeling was due to constipation Sunday. I do sometimes get too hot and throw off the blankets.


----------



## laura_2010

HHHHIIIIII LADIES IM BK!!!!

cannot belive its beeeeen sooooo long!
Well im gonna go read bk on you all :haha: Both babies are fine and im feeling little flutters, :thumbup: will post some piccys 2mro.... not that good tho :dohh: but 8th Nov for my 20 week scan....
Hpe ur all okies.... :hugs::hugs::hugs: Iv missed you all sooooo much xxx


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Laura- good to have you back! Can't wait to see some pictures of your twins!


----------



## KendraNoell

DG- are you pretty regular? I am hoping AF being late is a good sign. There is still hope cause you could have implanted pretty late.


----------



## deafgal01

Oh hell yes Kendra- I'm regular down to the day. Always getting AF between 29 to 31 days.

Boo, I had started to have a little hope and bam, mother nature answers... :witch: flew in.


----------



## KendraNoell

Awww I'm sorry DG... has it been long enough that you can go in and get checked out? Usually it has to be around a year?


----------



## deafgal01

It's almost been a year since I first started trying. 2 months shy of that. I'm not going to get tested or anything until my next visit with the dr (I already had my annual check up) so thinking when I go in next June, I'll ask for referrals or whatever, unless I happen to stop in the office for my annual flu vaccine :blush: then I could ask about that sooner. As for my DH, he'll have his SA probably in Dec or so - just have to call his dr office to see what the procedure is for getting that done.


----------



## KendraNoell

Have you used OPK's or are you just doing the timing thing? Mine, honestly, was a combination of a tracker on my phone (because I'm like you and my cycles are spot on) that said when I was most likely to ovulate, checking CM to make sure I was fertile, and then just BD'ing on a regular basis the day before through the day after. It took a little over a year too but eventually it worked :) 

Have your man book his SA appointment. That's what we did and I got my BFP the next cycle. LOL. He didn't even have to go in and get checked.


----------



## deafgal01

I used OPK for the two or three cycles after trying for 2 or 3 months. Haven't used it since though cuz I ran out and didn't have money to stock up over the summer. :dohh: Maybe I'll go back to that eventually I don't know. I know I'm regular and all that so my parts are all working- don't think the tests on me would reveal anything. Maybe you're right- I just need to book his guys to be checked out soon and they'll freak out into giving me a bfp finally :haha: I do bd on a regular basis (generally every other day). I tried temping but with my sleep schedule all messed up this semester, there's no point in temping when I don't have a normal sleep routine.


----------



## laura_2010

This is my 12 week scan not really that please with the piccys as they really rushed me... plus twin 1 was naughty! :haha: but jst dnt like the faces ( sounds nasty but not what I expected lol )


----------



## laura_2010

Drrrr did upload em lol :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0010.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0011.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh great to have you back Laura :happydance:

They are lovely pics :)

hmmm i'm thinking twin 2 - girl and not sure about twin 1 Are you finding out sexes at 20wk scan? 

Sorry about af dg , i think both getting checked out might be an idea. Even if your regular there can still be something thats not quite right, but maybe start with dh..just an idea :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

DG SO SORRY I am sure your time is coming soon and you and PAM will be BUMP buds because I know Pams BFP is around the corner.

Laura, how blessed you truly are! ThANKS for sharing the pics!

Kendra, you feeling ok??

30 how are things coming along? Are you ready??? :baby:

MRSMMS, I live in upstate NY. Have you ever been? WOW in reading your post you have ALL bases covered! Yay! How exciting! I am glad you understand where I am coming from. I am trying hard to stick it out I just hope it is worth it in the end like you say it may be! fxd! I am just waiting to see how this first month back together goes before discussing TTC.. I dont have a lot of time left being 40 and all... so..tick tock for me! :haha: Hugs and I WILL BE following your progression! :flower:


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks..I also think twin 2 girl as well... other lil harder fx boy lol... Deffo finding out cannot wait :thumbup: if they carnt tell me il pay and have another hehe :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh cool, can't wait to hear what you are having hun! and yes esp when you have to prepare for 2 babbs's :)

Yes thanks AS, just back from midwife. Measuring spot on and bp still good. Head down but slightly off at an angle so that explains the pokes round my sides! :haha:
and almost have everything ready, just need a sling and couple of blankets. May need to get a cot, but going to see if Thomas still needs his early next year before we get another.


----------



## MrsMM24

LAURA, nice to see you back... I am jumping on board with twin 2 being a girl! 30 and I will be tuned in to find out about twin 1!!!

AS, we haven't been, we are scheduling a trip mid-year (pending bfp) so we are looking for a more northern point of NY, even thought about Niagra.... When NY passed the law, we rode out quickly with a few friends just to be apart of the day and as witnesses :haha: Good idea, I would definitely wait and feel out the time... Lovin' the avatar pic!

DG, I know that OPKs get expensive, so when you can get some, it is definitely worth trying again. Have you tried any of my "cocktail" of items, i.e. softcups, baby aspirin, robitussion, etc??? May be worth it.... As you see, we are SMEP'n this cycle.... 

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart... CM checks begin today, and OPKS starting this weekend. Stocked up on baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and "donations". Operation Prepare for SMEP has begun!!! I have been exercising really regularly as well so I am feeling good.


----------



## deafgal01

haven't tried any of your cocktail of items... Hmm that's another thought. I know the cheap wonderflo opks worked for me. :shrug: But maybe I need to try something else. I'm going to shop for a fertility necklace or something to wear.


----------



## KendraNoell

Asib- I'm doing better. Still sick but on the getting better end of it. Just kind of a headache and coughing and whatnot. But better than I was.

Hey ladies I got an update from 9 because we text once in a while. She says that her and hubby started trying again after the bleeding stopped from the ectopic and now AF is three days late. She isn't sure if it is because the ectopic screwed up her cycle or if she is PG again. What are your thoughts?


----------



## asibling4gi04

Omg i think test!!!! Fxd 9! All my love!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thank you MRSMMS, Let me know if you comeup this way would love to meet up! DG was up here but timing was bad and me and OH were beginning to break up and the baby thing etc..so, keep me posted..I will be stalking you anyway! Thanks love your avatar too! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

I agree... :test: 9!!

DG, yeah, it isn't that much through the whole cycle though. Prenatal daily till delivery. The folic acid, baby aspirin, and B6 are one daily till 3 mos PG. Primrose and green tea are from AF till OV. Robitussin is daily 7 days before and up to suspected OV.The Preseed and softcups only during "donations" :haha: Really isn't too bad. I take a prenatal for my daily vitamin anyway as I am a fitness/health professional and learned early on that that has the most nutrients for a woman and is safe to take regularly. I have also drank grapefruit juice a few days before OV to help with CM. Each thing helps with something different....

AS, we will most definitely let you know if we make it up that way!!


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: You won't catch me drinking tea... :sick: I don't like tea. :sulk:

I've been doing folic acid (in flintstones vitamins). I need to lose a little weight. :dohh:

Oh, I think 9 should test. She might have gotten another baby growing in there.


----------



## pambolina21

Good luck to 9....

4DPO...temp spike this morning...hopefully it'll be steady high temps with a nice little dip! LOL!!


----------



## KendraNoell

She told me she was going to buy a dollar store test today and test tomorrow...


As for me, here is my 8 week scan :)
 



Attached Files:







291838_10150311845686541_629181540_8524909_897038775_n.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pambolina21

great scan hun!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Thanks. It was hilarious, my mom looked at the picture and asked what part was the baby. She's blonde, not that I need to mention that.


----------



## laura_2010

Awwwww bless! Great scan Kendra.... :hugs: when will you have your next scan? x 
Hows everyone today??? 
Gonna book a gender scan today for next week eeeekkkkkk :haha: Iv posted it on BnB for guesses and its mixed lol alot have said both are boys other 1 of each...:wacko: only time will tell and being not such a good scan piccy its hard... :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

cool, we get to find out even sooner, yay! let us know the day :wohoo:

try posting on in-gender.com hun, there are some v experienced ladies on there at gender guessing. I got 100% boy votes :)


----------



## laura_2010

Ooooh thanks will do that now lol... yeh ringing them today soo fx maybe scan weds.. :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

Can't wait to see what the genders are....

PAM, GL FXD! for a spike!!

9, GL FXD! :dust:

KENDRA, niiiice scan.... Bless Mom's heart.... :haha: 

DG, I loooove tea so that was an easy addition, you can take green tea tablets I believe... Losing a little weight, got a plan? I loove fitness (I'm a trainer) 

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, stalk my chart... Starting OPKs this weekend. I have a very full weekend, meeting up with my bro, SIL and my nephew. DW and I are taking the LO to shop for coats/clothes, getting cold around here, and today and tomorrow she has Karate! Going to even find a second in there to get to the salon to get hair done! YAY! I hope you all have a GREAT weekend! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## deafgal01

Mrs- nope, no plan in place yet. :dohh: That's why I set myself up to fail each time I know I need to lose just a little weight (like only 20 pounds) yet I don't do anything about it. :rofl: Probably need to reduce my food (or rather make more healthy options). :shrug: Any tips? I probably should make time for a work out in my schedule- bet I can find the time, I'm just too lazy to get off my ghetto booty. :rofl:


----------



## MrsMM24

Well, I am not the typical trainer, I totally believe in eating!!! I am IN LOVE with Jillian Michaels, have been for like 10 yrs!! :haha: Anyway, I would say it is a matter of portion control and exercise. It is cheesy, but I totally use MyFitnessPal. It has eeeeverything on it.... I am also a fan of weight watchers (which I used after DD) the things is I try not to pay for "diets" so I just use their ideas and not go to classes, etc... 

I eat about 2500 cals girl, I am an eater.... I like a healthy look but not an overweight look. Get yourself 3 days at least where you can really do some cardio for about 35+mins and watch the cals (not just the foods) and you can drop about 10lbs in 3 wks, healthly....


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sounds like you have a busy but good weekend planned mrsmm :)
My oh and i are planning to take Thomas swimming tomorrow, then he is off out with boys in the evening so i have a night of x factor and take-away planned, if i can get them out of the house early enough! They tend to meet at our house for a few drinkies and take forever to get going anyway! :grr:
Then sunday we're having a roast at oh's parents house, mmm :)


----------



## KendraNoell

9 has her BFP!!! She has already began taking her progesterone suppositories so fx for a super sticky bean!!!!


----------



## pambolina21

congrats to 9....that sure was quick!!!

hope I get mine soon....5dpo today...high temps....cramps...


----------



## KendraNoell

I told her she is the most fertile person I've ever seen LOL


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: Yay I'm so happy for 9! Sweet 9 was worried that I'd not be as happy for her and still upset about my bfn. I told her anytime my bnb ladies get their bfp, I'm so happy for them and I like hearing about it from them. I will get my turn soon- Pam will get hers next. We all will get our bfps to get that forever baby (or babies for some of us).

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## pambolina21

what was ya'lls symptoms at 5-6dpo??

Still nothing on my ic's....


----------



## laura_2010

Hiiii Ladies...

Well mangaed to get in for a gender scan today.... and....
Im expecting 1 of each eeeekkkkk!!!!! sooo Happy both was very naughty and took a awhile but have scan shots of both nubs :haha: amazing!! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahhh i am on :cloud9: for you Laura! that is so exciting hun :wohoo: :happydance:
My friend has twins, one of each and its amazing :)


----------



## pambolina21

thats amazing honey!!! YAY!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Pam, my symptoms were little cramping, spot of blood on paper and weird tasting pizza!.
Goodluck hun x


----------



## KendraNoell

laura_2010 said:


> Hiiii Ladies...
> 
> Well mangaed to get in for a gender scan today.... and....
> Im expecting 1 of each eeeekkkkk!!!!! sooo Happy both was very naughty and took a awhile but have scan shots of both nubs :haha: amazing!! xx

OMG that's fantastic! So are they going to be identical then? I know its more rare to have identical twins with different sexes than fraternal twins, or is it even possible to have identical twins of different sexes? LOL I dunno its mindboggling to me. CONGRATS! That's so fantastic :)


----------



## KendraNoell

pambolina21 said:


> what was ya'lls symptoms at 5-6dpo??
> 
> Still nothing on my ic's....

Around 6 DPO I got kinda feverish and tired and I told my husband I was either getting the flu or was pregnant. Besides that I had some twinging pretty much from 6-7 DPO on through the next week or so after that.


----------



## pambolina21

ok...just been cramping...today I feel like AF is gonna show up with the wet feeling...temp spike today  Been having alot of CM too....


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sounds promising Pam, fx :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls! Just a quick hello from me! All fine here! Back on thursday...xx

Good luck Pam, sounding great!! xx

Laura congrats on one of each, awww how sweet!! xx

Catch up with you all very soon. Xxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Claire,

Looking forward to catching up Thurs :) your be 14wks by then too, time is flying :wohoo:


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck Pam- sounds promising.


----------



## asibling4gi04

9, CONGRATS! I AM THRILLED FOR YOU AND I ADMIRE YOUR COURAGE! I hope n pray that this is it for you mama!:hugs:

Kendra, lovely scan JUST AS LOVELY AS HIS/HER MAMA! :happydance:

PAM, Good luck sweetie, You are one of the reasons why I still sign in..I want to be here the day you make your announcement! 5 dpo signs were fatigue, hungry to the point I cried when I couldnt figure out what I wanted to eat! (THAT WAS ODD)! dreams I remembered (rare) and very emotional watching ANYTHING on tv or if someone just looked at me funny! fxd hun!

Laura you are truly blessed..so happy for you and jealous all in one! lol!:haha:

30, CANNOT wait to see Max on here! O, THE JOY! :happydance:

Hopes, you should change your name to dreamcametrue2011! Miss ya!

MRSMMS, I cannot wait for your 2ww. exciting. I am your stalker :hugs: FXD,,

AFM not even close to TTC and being 40 IDK at this point if I will..sad but I have to face it. I should stay focused on Gianna but I SOOO badly wanted a sibling4Gi, hence my screen name. Oh well I am going to live my boring life through your pregnancies, fertility experiences and babies! Love you girls!


----------



## asibling4gi04

DG how are you doing sweetie?? Hey did your Dad's Dad pass or was that someone else?/ Just curious as I remembered you recently visited relatives here...HUGS!


----------



## deafgal01

Oh DH's grandpa out there is doing very well... That person that died recently was DH's mom's husband (stepfather in law for me). I'm doing fine. AF left the house completely yesterday (1 day earlier than usual). :yipee: So I'm getting ready to get my practice on.

:hugs: Asib, I hope you eventually can give your lo a sibling of their own. I loved having siblings growing up.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Ok DG I got it right now thanks for clarifying that for me! YAY! Glad the witch has left the building. Hopefully she is with ELVIS and Michael Jackson! lol...fxd for a positive cycle! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS 9... wow, she is definitely the most fertile person I have come across... Wishing her a H&H 9 mos!

:dust: to the rest of us waiters....

:hugs: to all that totally need it or just want them...

AS, I think I am looking fwd to my TWW this time too.... :haha: stalk away Hun!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Started OPKs this weekend. I found a few minutes in the weekend to get my hair done, I have been however, cleaning the house soooo much... lol, I never sit and rest! I hope you all have had a GREAT weekend!


----------



## KendraNoell

Ugh, got a burst of energy yesterday and decided to rearrange my bedroom. Stupid idea. I am so so so sore and can't take anything :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

dislike Kendra! so sorry! Hugs,,,have OH rubya down!??!:shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

BEST WISHES PAM WAITING TO HEAR! MRSMMS, Waiting to be your stalker..Got my test tweeking skills sharpened too! FXD!:haha::baby::thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

KENDRA, *shaking my finger* you know you should have instructed DH to handle that stuff... Time to put your feet up and relax now...

AS, I am sooo ready to have stalkers. I have a journal already (in siggy) I add to it but not as often as I WILL when I see some dark pink lines!!! FXD!

How you holding up PAM???

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Not feeling so well today though, I think that I have a little bug. Of course I dare not take anything harmful so I am waiting it out... Infact, the Robitussin probably did me some good as I started taking that for OV and of course the baby aspirin. I am continuing on my vitamins so, this shouldn't last too long.


----------



## pambolina21

thanks for the support everyone...not much to update...I RAN OUT OF TESTS!!!!!!!!! And I can't get any till Friday!!!

I'll update again as soon as I know something!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Oh no Pam- that's never good when you run out of tests to pee on. :dohh: :rofl: OH well... On the upside, you don't have the temptation to pee on sticks anymore. :rofl: You'll just feel the urge to need to pee on sticks. :shrug:


----------



## KendraNoell

LMAO DG that's funny. Pam- go get some! And no IC's, get some real ones LOL


----------



## Flowerbaby

Mornimg girls!! Im back from my hols!!! Wow lots of changes on this bnb site! 

We had a lovely time was just what me n dh needed! x

Wow bubs is a lemon now! Got my letter through about my nt scan, was nervous opening it! Anyway downs syndrome has come back at low risk, 1 in 50,000, we are so happy! For my age the i would have expected around 1 in 350 so that result is fantastic!:happydance:

Pam, good luck testing cant wait til friday!! xx

How is everyone else?? Hope you all ok, have missed you all xx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Claire, so good to have you back! 

Glad you had a great hols, hope your feeling all relaxed :) can't be long before you go back to work?

Pretty good here, getting tired a lot now though and finding it harder to get to sleep. Plus plenty of strong kicks!

Have you bought anything yet? does everyone know now? xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi Rach! :hugs:

Yes everybody knows now! I think my mam rang and told everybody as soon as id had my scan last week! LOL! Bless her! Nope havent bought anything yet, im going out to get some maternity uniform today so think i might just buy a little something....i start work tomorrow! UGH!!!! Am dreading it now its here, i just cant be arsed! I want to be a lady of leisure! I wont be there much anyway as my mam has booked for me n her a girly holiday to go to Madeira in 10 days time so thats another week off then when i get back me and dh have now booked to go to Thailand for 2 weeks, then its my 20 week scan the day after we get back so i think ive got 6 days work in the next month or so! Hee Hee!:happydance: #

Glad to hear you and lo are doing well, not long until lo's arrival, are you all ready??? Its my birthday on the 12th December so you could end up having him then! Awww lovely!! Am so excited for you....let the countdown begin!! x

How quickly did you feel any movement with your first ds? I swear i can feel something every now and then, obviously not kicks or punches just like bubbles....i was laid on my front sunbathing and everytime i did it i got this bubbly feeling quite low down so i thought it might be bubs telling me to flip back over coz i was squishing them!! :baby:


----------



## laura_2010

Awww Glad ur back Claire... and little lemon :happydance: Have you gotta bump?? Iv got a bump but did have a lil belly so im thinking it will take longer to show lmao :dohh: But ppl at angels school have asked... :winkwink: but gotta killing bad back!! But one of them things I supose... :winkwink: Well this morn I was playing with doppler and I was feeling around and gotta kick into my hand!!! I was total shocked holded it there n got doppler n it was bubba!!! Total shock been feel flutters n that but this was a kick or punch it was above my blly button far up top of my womb can feel were it kinda ends lol... :happydance: Iv not brought anything yet but sent OH into the loft to get all angels things out... jst need 1 mre thing of everything lol n blues!!
MW told me to expect babies Middle Feb! :flower: Iv seen a pushchair also I candy peach blossom!! Iv gotta ave it!! 

Crnt wait till im getting loadsa kicks rach!! :happydance:
Hows u ladies?? Pam any news??? xxx :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow Claire, lots of hols! i am so jealous! although going back to work will be hard i'm sure :hugs:

I'm hoping i'll go early but yep 12th is defo possible! eek exciting!

You could be feeling the beginnings of movement/kicks yes some women do that early, think with Thomas i was 16 weeks and this one a little earlier although very irreguarly. 20 weeks was when it happened more reguarly. With this baby though the strong kicks have come from about 28wks but i have an anterior placenta so it cushions alot of them.

Are you hoping for a normal birth laura? i know sometimes with twins they just seem to expect to do cs's


----------



## laura_2010

Yeh hoping nautral FX but dnt mind either way supose... OOhh u seen the news on that baby found :growlmad:


----------



## 30mummyof1

well its definitely poss hun, my friend had twins 18mths ago naturally :happydance:

which baby is that hun?


----------



## laura_2010

Aww bless, how hard is she finding it??
I saw on the news a baby was found in lancashire area... they said a teenager was seen at the sceen awwww how sad... :cry:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!! Awww how lush to feel your bubba's kicks and punches, i cant wait to feel them! Just a few bubbles for me here and there at min....my placenta is posteria so at the back so think i will feel things a little sooner.:thumbup:

Oh i will have to watch the news, havent seen that story yet, how sad though!:cry:

I have got a little bump, but think it is mainly bloat still, i had a feel and it is harder and i can defo feel my uterus pushing upwards so think i will have more of a baby bump in a couple of weeks or so....im only little so im defo starting to look preggers now! I tried my work uniform on and i cant fasten my skirt anymore so am defo putting on weight.

Well i was suppose to start work tomorrow but theyve rang and asked if i can start saturday instead so am pleased, got loads of washing to do today so gona put off shopping until tomorrow, plus i wanted to catch up on bnb and with you girlies!! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

PAM?? BFP YET??? HI LADIES!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

i haven't heard about that either :cry:

My friend has coped really well, she had one of each as well and they are really well behaved. I think you just have to be organised but relaxed! Easier said than done i know!

An extra day Claire :wohoo: Have you been weighing yourself or are you not bothering? I feel so big and look huge but the scales say otherwise, just don't get it! :wacko:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi AS, how are you honey?? Hows things with OH? xx

I got weighed last week at my NT scan and was expecting to have put half a stone on as i feel hugely bloated but id only put 1 pound on!!! Bizarre isnt it! Got my next midwife appt on wed so am sure she will weigh me again!! x


----------



## asibling4gi04

YOU PEANUT CLAIRE! LOL..Thats good though you will stay healthy mama! Any news from Pam? AFM, Nothing in the TTC light..just living day to day with OH trying to see where it leads! Love you all!:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Maybe we shud do some bump piccys :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

YAY! Loooove to see pics LAURA!!

AS, good move, day to day and relax till you are back into TTC! :thumbup:

:wave: Hi Ladies :wave:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Heading to a doc appt, so I can get this bug gone and be ready for OV this weekend! Had a fever again this morning, not as high and took tylenol to lower it. I am nervous, we SMEP tomorrow!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Flowerbaby

ohhhhh good luck MrsMM!!!! Yes get to the docs and get rid of your illness in preperation for your big weekend! Get those legs in the air for a good 20 minutes and let those :spermy::spermy::spermy: do some swimming!!!! Catch that eggy little spermies!!! Sending you lots of babydust:dust::dust::dust:

AS you are doing the right thing taking one day at a time, thats the best way chick.....:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'll post mine if you will Laura! long as no one minds? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh just seen your scan date Claire, 22nd Nov :wohoo: eek i'll have just 13 days left till my dd then!


----------



## KendraNoell

I'll post my bloat/bump 
 



Attached Files:







PicsIn1318368075589.png
File size: 102.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww cute bump pic kendra! I cant believe you are almost 10 weeks!! Time is flying by isnt it! How u feeling??x

Will post a pic of my Bloat/bump later today once i got on computer.x

Bought bubs a cushti yesterday, my first baby buy! Nearly cried when i got it! Awwww!

How is everyone today?? xx


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: I'm fine. How are all of you ladies doing? Any exciting or cool fun plans for this weekend?


----------



## laura_2010

Gosh deffo flying for you kendra.... :happydance: you having idea what you maybe having??
What bout you claire??
Im going dwn town soon to see the icandy pushchair :thumbup: still havent brought a thing me mum had :haha: 3 sets of bby vest n pink n blue one with tigger n other piglet awwwww :flower: 
Will u go for a gender scan claire or wait untill 20 week scan??
Bad bad heartburn!! freinds sayy oooooh loads of hair :wacko: but dnt think bbys will have any yet lol and with angel I had loads n she was bald lol and still really hasnt got loads for he age... lol :haha: 
I am thinking of names tho.... :winkwink:


----------



## laura_2010

DG - Might go out with OH tonight, havent been out for a while... Check this my very old freind of mine bout 78ish lol... Bless her and all but she brought me some savoy cabbage?? I was like ooohhh thanks.. :wacko::wacko: She said its for your bra!!! :blush: OOk? its supose to help stop milk? wot milk? I have no milk yet lol... she wants me to put it in lmao!! and give the rest to OH for tea!!! :rofl: Shes only trying to help i see but omg! Neva wud I do that! smellly!


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: cabbage? For bra padding to soak up milk? :saywhat: What a sweet thing for her to do but um... yeah don't do it. :rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

cute bump Kendra :)

Don't forget yours too Laura!!

What is a cushti Claire? don't think i've heard of one? 

ooo what names are you thinking Laura? We're still quite keen on Max i think.. can't believe you haven't bought anything yet, i'd be too tempted esp with having one of each! We've pretty much got everything now, just want to get a sling :)
I had heartburn everyday with Thomas, and he had quite a lot of hair but hardly with this one so maybe that means he'll be bald?! i don't know! :haha:

dg, we haven't got much planned for this weekend, just cooking a meal for the inlaws sat night to say thank you for all their financial help in getting us our new house and the work oh's dad has done in it :) Think we will watch a couple of films though, oh has got fast 7 furious 5 and paul on blu-ray just come through :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg omg omg cabbage!! :rofl: that is so funny Laura!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Now for the scary bump pic! :haha:


----------



## laura_2010

Iv jst took this.... bump piccy sorry its not great but its the biggest mirror we have lol....:haha: mind the fingers marks as well lol... and mind the toilet lol...
I did have a belly before.. sooooo :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0019.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## laura_2010

will try another later lil closer xx Luving ur bump rach!!! how sweeet x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww cute bumps girls, here is my 14 week bump, its getting there slowly but surely!!!

A cushti is a baby comforter that you and your oh sleep with (lol that sounds a bit odd hee hee!!) and it gets your scents on it then baby is comforted with it. My nephew has one and he is completey attached to it, its like a blankie! Look them up on the net they lovely!! xx
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG4.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi DG, hows u hun? No plans for me this weekend, start my first day back at work tomorrow then a chilled one for me. Have you been upto much?? xx

OMG Laura, cabbages??? Never heard of that one before! hee hee! Nope dont think we gona find out, think im having a girl though but want a surprise but when it comes to the 20 week scan im not sure if i will be able to not ask!!! No more scans for me now until then. Been thinking of a few names, we like Layla Rose for a girl and Reggie for a boy but am sure they will change again.xx


----------



## deafgal01

I'm great, thanks for asking babyhopes. Hmm, think I'll be ovulating next week... (another 4 to 7 days and I'll be ovulating)... I best get my butt moving on finding fertility jewerly and trying the honey with cinnamon thing.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh lovely bumps Laura and Claire :) 

Sounds like a cute idea Claire, i shall google!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh lovely names Claire, my friends little girl is Layla Rose, and have another friend who's little boy's middle name is Reggie :)


----------



## laura_2010

Aww claire cute bump :flower: luvin the names... I like starla for a girl and nico for a boy....:haha: 
Angel has a blanket since being born its pink and has slik all around the edges and at night and wen shes not at school she rubs it awwwww :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Not heard of Starla before but v pretty :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Its a cuski that i bought not a cushti Rach! Lol! Think im goin mad today! x

Any news from Pam yet???

Laura i love name Starla and Nico! Beautiful!!! Think i might buy a baby name book from Ebay n see if anything else we fancy aswell.x

Well ive just been to chippy n got corned beef slice with chips, gravey n musshy peas for lunch!!! Golly im gona look like a house end after them! Am starving!!!! Hee hee!! xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hhhhuuummm made me hungry :haha: Im on ebay bidding on pushchairs lol.... :thumbup:
there some apps for mobs with bby names as well... :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: was going to say i couldn't find it on google! ahh cute might have to get one :)

We're off in a bit to all an all you can eat chinese buffet! so i'm gonna be an even bigger mama this afternoon! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Bounty is a good website for names as well girls :)


----------



## pambolina21

no BFP...12dpo....maybe I should face facts and consider myself out...


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- ya still in the game. Don't count yourself out until that flow starts. In which case, she hasn't come so you're still in with a chance.


----------



## laura_2010

Still hang in there pammy :hugs: i got my bfp late... and they say twins you get it early....:winkwink:


----------



## KendraNoell

laura is an onion! yay!


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe... I was looking for an onion in shops today.... :haha: Hard to think theres 2 onions lol

Jumping ahead abit but how many children u all wanting?? :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats on your little onions Laura! :)

I would like 3, oh likes idea of even number but 4 sounds a bit too scary to me! 

How about you?


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe... really :thumbup: Id maybe like another 1 mre.... depends if all ok with me after the twins :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: crazy! no only joking i love idea of having lots of kiddies esp when i'm older and they all come to visit! :haha:


----------



## laura_2010

Defffo and take care of us wen were old :haha: It really depneds on thses twins it might be crazy, I cannot imagen yet what its gonna be like... :wacko: a freind on BnB took clomid and is now expecting triplets!!! Wow!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Omg that would be totally scary! although i have both twins and triplets on myside so i say one more and then it could be 2 or even 3 more arrgghh!


----------



## laura_2010

hehe :haha: Well you neva know... :winkwink: 
Wen did you feel bby kick? worked out me dates il be 24weeks 24th dec V-day hehe Xmas eve!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Around 20 weeks - still quite light though as i have an anterior placenta, then strong kicks prob not until 28ish weeks. All depends on where the placenta is really!

ahh thats cool, v day is a great milestone as well as it being xmas eve :) can't believe i will have a baby at xmas.. :)


----------



## laura_2010

arrrrrr how do you know if its anterior? Would they have said? Isnt it exciting bby for xmas :happydance::happydance: your the last one on the thread having a bby 2011 :happydance: then its feb-ish - onwards!! :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls! Awwwww im soooo tired n achey today! Off to bed soon! Had my first day at work all went well, the girls are lovely and a right laugh and i didnt lift a finger all day but im feeling exhausted tonight! Think bubs havin a growin spurt coz got achey abdomen! DH on a lads night out so house to myself! Yaaayyy!! 

I think we only gona have 1 lo, it took me long enough to get my dh to agree to this baby! I did have a psychic reading done off gail n she said that i would get my bfp in august and wud be a girl, shes correct with August upto niw then she said id have a surprise pregnancy a year after lo is born!! So you never know!! Lol! My dh said he gettin snip as soon as i have had bubs! Whatever!!!!:dohh:

I dont mean to sound thick but what is V day girls??? xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Happy onion day Laura! Awww babies are growing quickly!! 

It says in my notes that my placenta is posterier which is at back of my womb, think thats why i pick up bubs h/b really easy. xx


----------



## laura_2010

hehe! well u never know claire... cud be a wooooops! lol:haha: V-day is 24weeks frm wen a bby can survice outside... its like a marker in pregnancy :thumbup: Jst reading up mine will be 24th dec :haha: Im feel achey as well but I swaer wen i do I wake up n bump seem to have grew lol! 
Oh had already gone bed soooo im jst on ebay still trying to get an icandy :haha:


----------



## laura_2010

will av a look at me notes then :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Im going to have a look at a travel system in mammas n papas called Zoom, its in the sale til 31st Oct so need to make a desicion soon! Not looked at icandy, will have a nosey! Ohhhh i see, i always wondered what it meant! :thumbup:


----------



## laura_2010

Yeh iv looked on mamas n pappa... but i wanna twin one the icandy peach blossom twin has car seats n carry cots and seat from 6months... all in one and can chnage 7diffrent ways and lush colours... :haha: bit pricey tho! :winkwink:


----------



## laura_2010

I say gt for it if its on sale and u can save some pennies! x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Sounds fab though hun! Well im off to bed, am shattered!! My dog is laid snoring his head off so think he ready to be put to bed too! Awww!! Night night babes xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Nighty night... :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

I want 3 but DH says he wants 2. So the deal is this- if we have 1 girl and 1 boy, I'll be happy but if we have 2 girls or 2 boys, I'm gonna want to try one more time. :smug:


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe awww why not DG... I watch that 19 and counting other day and they dnt belive in birth control they get what god gives them :thumbup: supose its a nice way if u want that many lol...
U okies?? :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

My hubby hates odd numbers so I am sure 1 is not the end for us... so 2, just hopefully my next pregnancy won't be twins. Haha.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Kendra- what will he do if you get 1, then twins, then twins again? Does that mean he'd go for a 6th baby?


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh God don't jinx me DG!!!!!!

Oh BTW talked to 9 yesterday she is 4+4 had an appointment and everything is going great. She had some black blood which the Dr said was nothing to worry about, I would think that would even be old m/c blood since she has had back to back bfp's. I am so happy for her :)


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: Hope this is the forever baby 9 has been waiting for... She so deserves a forever baby (or twins)...


----------



## pambolina21

glad to see all is well with everyone....no BFP for me...*cry*

Guess it's time to give it a rest and lose some weight....no sign of AF yet...temps getting lower so I guess it should be soon.


----------



## KendraNoell

If AF isn't here why are you giving up early?


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think they would tell you Laura, yes :)


----------



## laura_2010

Arrrrrr..... 
So pleased for 9 deffo FX :flower:
You never know do you what your gonna get I mean without taking wot I did, Theres twins alot n our family right back none this last 20-ish years sooo its nice im the first :haha: 

Pam- its still FX you neva know wen taking fetily wen u ovulate for sure... I was put back a whole week.. so hang in there hun.. :thumbup: Deffo loosing weight will help I did it I lost over 3 stone and then took clomid n bfp! I did lots of walking zumba... lol.. n did have the odd somke tho :dohh: 
Well jst finished cleaning off shopping :growlmad: hate shopping on Sundays!!! roads full of slow drivers n tractors!!!
Weathers look good ere so might even go in the garden, woohoo :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh glad you had a good day at work Claire, ease you back in gently! Hope your dh got home at reasonable hour? :) Mine went out last week and was suffering so badly that he says he's not going out till next year!

:hi: dg, can't wait for you to get your bfp so you can start on your family :)

Sorry Pam, hope it isn't af on its way. :hugs:

Just checked out that pram Laura, well nice and not too big considering its a twin :)

:hi: to everyone else, hope your all having a great weekend. Chilled day for us today, after a manic saturday! :haha:


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks rach totaly in luv with it lol... :haha: Was jst looking at our screen names will u change urs rach? mummyof2 :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh Laura, think you will have your v day before xmas eve hun, 7 weeks time is the 3rd December. i only know that as i'm due 7 weeks tomorrow x


----------



## laura_2010

Really...... Il go look an another webnsite.... thats a app on phone telling me this lol :dohh:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we! Yes i think Rach is right Laura as i just worked mine out and it will be 21st december for me so u should be 2 weeks before then so even closer! Yeayyy!xx

Well dh got in at 4am! Gettin earlier! And i have just found him naked sprawled out on sofa with a half eaten pizza on the floor next to him! Ughhh it stinks!!! Lol!:dohh:

Wot is everyone upto today? Im not doing much, gona have a lazy day!!:thumbup:

Rach i cant believe only 7 weeks to go! How u feeling? Does your bump feel really heavy now??? xx


----------



## laura_2010

crnt find a website for dates :dohh:


----------



## laura_2010

:haha: can jst picture that claire.... your OH... lol... 
No idea then then wen v-day for me is lol


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww Pam am sorry you not got ya BFP yet but you aint out til the witch shows!!! Are you goin to give clomid another go next cycle chick? Got everything crossed for you that your tests will turn positive honey xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Will try no work it out for you chick goin back from my date.....gimmee a sec x


----------



## laura_2010

hehe thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

I think your v day will be 3rd december as you are 2 weeks n 4 days ahead of me si counting back from 21st is the 3rd.....think thats right hun xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe thanks.... claire :hugs: god know wot me phone was telling me lol... and that 24 weeks yeh?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Or another way to work it out is 7 weeks from yesrerday which again is the 3rd and will make you 24 weeks! Not long to go chick!!! Its lovely for us both to have our v-days before xmas, we can completely relax then! xx


----------



## laura_2010

woohooo deffo :happydance: sooooo excited! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

well officially i should be 31mummyof2! :haha:


----------



## laura_2010

sounds goooood :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know 7 weeks :wohoo: we got lots of Thomas's old things out of the loft yesterday, moses basket, Pram bit to fit on the bugaboo, bouncy seat, baby swing ahh it was so nice remaniscing!
Yes feeling very heavy now, he feels very low at times and makes it hard to walk oww!

4.00 getting better then, yes i'm picturing it too! :haha:

well i've planned a chilled day but haven't really stopped yet, cleaning, washing and obvioiusly looking after Thomas... whilst oh plays his computer!


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe... well glad all is coming together... :happydance: My Oh is outside building a chicken house lol... and ANgel has gone swimming with my sister... I have such a bad back some days crnt even get out of bed... feel soooo old!! 
How u planing on feeding?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Will be bf'ing but don't know for how long, did 8 weeks with Thomas :)


----------



## laura_2010

Breast is best they say :thumbup: i did try it with Angel but didnt get on with it... and with twins i dnt think id cope lol...:haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just got to do whats best for your situation hun :) yes bf'ing twins would be daunting to me too! esp out and about.


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: just gonna be lazy today after church and meet up with one friend so she can get her mail and keys back from me. How are y'alls?


----------



## KendraNoell

Slept in today thankfully... gonna do some housework and clean my car out since its kinda icky cause the weather hasn't been good for cleaning... then who knows...


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: I haven't been lazy yet. :rofl: I ended up going on a cleaning spree in the kitchen- cleaned the top of the stove and most of the counter top and put away clean dishes so I could load up more dirty dishes and wash some pots. I feel better now with a clean kitchen surface. :rofl:


----------



## KendraNoell

Pam... I know you didn't just up and leave and give up so soon... that's not a good TTC attitude :(


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- you forgot our motto- PMA! Plus when there's no AF, you still got a chance.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!! Looks like we've all been cleaning fairies today! I scrubbed my bathrooms and did a stack of ironing and cleaned windows, DH said im starting the nesting process early! Lol! Cheeky monkey!! x

Yes Pam where are you honey!!!!! PMA all the way!! xx


----------



## pambolina21

reality is...giving up TTC is going to be hard....harder than giving up smoking (when that time comes)....temp went up today...weird....cramps and moody....really feel like AF is gonna show.....does temp rise when AF shows?


----------



## KendraNoell

WHY are you giving up TTC? This is YOUR thread, YOU started it, you can't just walk away...


----------



## pambolina21

lol..I just meant it's going to be hard too...so most likely won't...lol...just so ready to be preggo with ya'll....


----------



## KendraNoell

I know love, and I feel bad that you're not there with us. But you can't give up... maybe just cut out all the extra stuff and go back to the way mother nature intended? Maybe your body just needs a break from all the extras..


----------



## MrsMM24

AWWWWW.... cuuuute bumps KENDRA, 30, and BABYDUST!!!

PAM, hang on in Hun! It ain't over yet!!! FXD! :dust:

Tell 9 congrats again, wishing you well!

Finally got some meds to help me on Thursday, but kept me down for a few days. Good to be back. Had to push the SMEP back one day. Which wasn't a bust and gave me much needed rest, OPKs weren't pos anyway. Soooo

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!! 2nd day updating chart after being sick. Feeling sooo much better today and hoping this SMEP is working. Lines getting pinker on the ICs, I am sure OV is very near!! SMEP continues, another donation tomorrow, Wed, and Fri! Then.... I wait, starting to test on the 28th until pink lines show!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## deafgal01

Pam I know the feeling. i'm so ready to experience pregnancy with all of the ladies on here. Oh well... I'll just have to abide my time (just like you). I hope you do get your bfp soon though if not this cycle. You're still in with a chance so maybe you're getting your bfp late.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep keep going girls, you will all get there :hugs: x

How's everyone today?

I've got oh's dad back in the house again!, oh's parents have offered to pay for us to get a downstairs bathroom fitted which he will fit, which is obviously very generous but i really didn't want any more work going on this close to the birth but oh agreed so thats that! 
Just when i thought i could relax and enjoy time with Thomas it all starts again!


----------



## deafgal01

good grief 30- :shock: how do you put up with that!?!?


----------



## 30mummyof1

I tried telling my oh, but he says but he says it'll be really useful, which yes of course it will be but the timing is just bad! :grr:
Just have to smile and get on with it!:haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

GOOD LUCK MRSMMS! Pam, do not give up on your dreams! In the back of my head I havent given up on mine and I am a 40 year old lesbian so.... :thumbup: Keep spirits up! 

Hopes, 30, Laura, Kendra, how are you all feeling? I do not hear many complaints of ms...I had it horrible with my lo...I was hyperemesis, on I.V. treatments and everything! You are all truly blessed!! Hugs! Miss ttc on here!!:hugs::baby::flower::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh love your optimism AS, that will serve you well and hopefully your be ttc again before long hun :) :hugs: :)

Thanks for asking, Not to bad, think i'm suffering with spd though :( , as it can be quite painful to walk - getting pain in my pelvic area and down the insides of my legs. 
but yes was lucky with ms in both my pregnancies :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all today!

AS what a beautiful avatar pic, you are so pretty!!!:flower: Awww we miss you TTC but you know when the time is right to start trying again we will all be here for you :hugs: Im good thanks, hardly had any ms, think i puked about 6 times, i generally had ms for one day a week then was fine, was more nausea for me. Now i just feel a bit icky every now n then. Im achey today and had some sharp shooting pains in my foofoo area this morning which i presume is some round ligament pain...was pretty painful and uncomfortable for a few seconds so ive decided to sack swimming today and have a leisurely day on the sofa! LOL! :thumbup: Hows things with you chick?? xx :hugs:

MrsMM sounds like you gona be well covered this month! Not long to go now and you will be in the TWW! Good luck honey, so glad you are feeling much better xx :hugs:

DG, is it O time yet??? You must be almost in the TWW now arent you? good luck xx:hugs:

Rach, awww nooooooo not again, FIL alert!!!!!!! LOL! Well at least it will be done before the baby arrives so all sorted and tidy! You will have to take a pic of your nursery so we can have a nosey! Have you painted it blue?? x:baby:

How is everyone else? Any news Pam?? Kendra, Laura how are you both today?? xx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Rach sounds like we are both suffering with pregnancy aches n pains today!!!:flower::hugs::kiss:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know!!, yes trying to think of it that way. Plus it will be another job off the list i guess!

No we haven't painted it blue yet, everything is still white. I will take a pic once we have painted it blue, and put up the border, curtains, lightshade etc.. There's nothing in the room to give the sex away yet...:haha: we haven't decided whether to add the blue before or after he arrives yet, but it will defnitely be after FIL has finished the bathroom!


----------



## pambolina21

just waiting for AF...temp shot waaaay down...


----------



## deafgal01

:happydance: Gearing up to ovulate soon actually, Babyhopes... It should be any day now. I just now noticed stretchy cm (it's not as stretchy yet so I'm getting ready I guess)...

Pam- boo... AF is such a tease, isn't she? :hugs: Sucks that the temp dropped but at least you won't be hanging on too much longer wondering if you got it this cycle or not. :dust: Hope you get the eggy soon and get your bfp so that you can be bump buddies with all the wonderful ladies here.


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 what is spd? Forgive my duh"ness! lol..I hope your aches go away soon! So glad you spared the MS for sure on top of that, it would suck! Your countdown has begun mama! I cannot wait to see the little fella!!! :hugs::happydance: Hope to be on here to see!


----------



## asibling4gi04

GOOD LUCK DG, GET TO BDING!

PAM, ITS NOT OVER UNTIL THE FLOW STARTS..I just know your bfp is around the corner...I feel it!


----------



## asibling4gi04

HOPES, AWE THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE COMPLIMENT DOLL! YOU ARE SOOO SWEET..OMG THAT PAIN SOUNDS AWFUL! I HOPE IT IS RELIEVED SOON!! I WILL KEEP YOU IN MY THOUGHTS! A COUCH DAY SOUNDS PERFECT FOR YOU LOVE! I WILL TRY TO TTC AGAIN JUST DONT KNOW WHEN,,IM OLD..TICK TOCK!! :haha: BIG HUGS!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Its basically pelvic pain AS that can move to your hips, back, legs , can vary from mild discomfort to agony. Think i am closer to the mild as its not constant, just worse if i've been sitting down for a while, although sitting relieves it! 

Sorry if af is on its way Pam, really hoping next month is it for you :hugs:

Goodluck dg, hope you catch that eggy x


----------



## KendraNoell

Doing ok this morning, had some severe back pain last night and went to after-hours clinic and they wouldn't help me without an ok from my OB... so I took a bunch of meds last night that I probably shouldn't but I didn't know how else to get through the night :(


----------



## MrsMM24

Hiiii AS!! I agree, gorgeous Avatar pic! Hoping things are covered this month. Happy to be feeling better, of course that gave way to more time and effort to devote to obsessiong over this month. Wouldn't be obsessing so much if we weren't trying something different with SMEP.... Anyway, we shall see. And I agree, I WILL definitely be here when you are back to TTC!!! If not for any other reason, than to be able to chat you through it!

Thanks BABYHOPES, I am thinking by the end of this week, I will be drained once again. So good to hear not much by the way of sickness for you!

30, same to you, so glad you are not getting to sick. I did however have some leg pain with our daughter so I know the feeling, hang in there, you are juuust about ready to go!

PAM, no giving in now.... hoping that temp drop is just another joke the body decides to play on you before giving you bfp pink lines!

DG, YAY for OV!!! Let's get this started Hun, we are going into the TWW together and coming out f it together with dark pink bfp lines!!! :dust:

KENDRA, sorry to hear of your back pain. I actually had back pains before being PG and during, I had none, so I am sure you were completly discomforted. :hugs:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay! Feeling soooo much better!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick for those few days, FF even took care of it as I indicated that I had a fever. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. We have just finished a donation about 3 hours ago.... FXD! OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning, hoping this evening it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

THanks for explaining that 30! Sounds painful..I am glad its not contant tho! Kendra, you okay today?? Is the pain pregnancy related such as growing pains??

MRSMMS, so glad your chart is not missing a beat with being sick and all! Glad you are feeling better! Thanks so much for the pic compliment..I adore yours as well! TOO PRECIOUS! So, I am here for the haul with you stalking you right into your BFP! I cannot wait! Hugs!:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

temp drop meant something alright....:ding dong: Who is it?...AF....AF WHO?...Girl open the damn door and let me in!!! Yes ma'am....

CD1!!! And my doc's assistant just called in another round of Clomid for me...woohoo!! And I just ordered my opks and hpts....hehehe...


----------



## deafgal01

We all are gonna get that bfp this cycle. Yes ladies- let's grab those eggy and make babies out of them!


----------



## pambolina21

AMEN!!! LOL!!!

I'm ready for it!


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm glad you're back in the game, Pam :)

Do you ladies want to see my surprise u/s today? I went in for my back pain and they did another one to be safe. It was 10 days ago that I had a u/s and the difference is astronomical. I don't want to rub it in though so if you want to see it let me know and I'll post.

Also, keep 9 in your thoughts and prayers. Baby is still ok but not good on the home front. She told me today she is leaving her husband. Sounds like things got scary. Just hoping she gets through this.


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- of course, hell yes I wanna see the new u/s of your baby!!!!

9- :hugs: :flower: Hang in there girl... We're here for ya backing ya up all the way til where ever you want to go is here. Sucks to hear that you're having a hard time but you got us ladies... :hugs:

Pam- of course you and I and all the ladies ARE ready for our bfps! We're gonna get it!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Glad your all raring to go Pam, sending lots of :dust: your way hun and also to mrsmm and dg :)

Be nice to see scan Kendra :)

Had a lovely massage last night, so feeling all nice and relaxed again :) Got next one booked for 5 weeks, sort of hoping i won't be able to make it! 

:hi: to everyone else as well x


----------



## asibling4gi04

KENDRA, Your scan is a welcome. It gives us all hope sweetie! BE LOUD AND PROUD! 

Pam, best wishes, I agree with DG that this is around the corner for both of you! A BFP on the way! I am certain. I feel it! :happydance:

9, SO SORRY things are not great on the homefront. Please keep strong so that your beanie sticks! Sending lots of thoughts your way! :hugs:

MRSMMS..WHAT ARE YOU DOIN?? LOL..PEEKABOO!

CLAIRE, hows your Pain? 30 GLAD you had a great massage. Sounds lovely and exactly what you needed!

Laura, how are you feeling????


----------



## MrsMM24

KENDRA, bring that scan on girl, I need some more encouragement!!! YAY!

9, sooo very sorry to hear that things are not ok on the homefront, however, you have a very happy lil bean inside that needs your undivided attention so, take care of YOU! :hugs:

PAM!!! YAAY! sounds like you are ready and gearing up for a THANKSGIVIG bfp! Let's do it! :dust:

30, that massage sounds more than awesome, your BOY is about a month away now! YAY!

DG, I am sooo with you, I hope that I can lead the charge with bfps in the next week!! Looove love loooove for you to be right there with me! :dust:

AS!!!! Hey Hun! I am here, doing all that I can NOT to get too anxious as this SMEP continues... whew, sure hope that that eggy is enjoying the chase I had to send after her!!!!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick, OV looks to be around the corner and "donations" are just about complete. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning as it did yesterday morning and last night, hoping tomorrow with a temp shift, it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... I "plan" NOT to SS this cycle, decreased it last cycle so maybe I will decrease it more this cycle if I SS at all. GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG MRSMMS24 I AM THRILLED FOR YOU..How amazing the body is even when we are sick it still performs as it is supposed to! Perhaps this will be your month! I am not sure what SS is?? I forgot so forgive my "duh"ness..but please do enlighten! FINGERS and ALL PARTS crossed for you and DW. :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

I measured a few days small but had a HB of 177 :)
 



Attached Files:







ten.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KendraNoell

Definitely my child- he/she is also hanging upside-down.


----------



## asibling4gi04

HOW VERY PRECIOUS! OMG! AMAZING! CONGRATS AGAIN AND AGAIN!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

KENDRA, what an adorable scan! Thanks for sharing! :flower:

AS, SS is symptom spotting! No problem, you are forgiven :haha: I tend to abbreviate because I write so damn much....


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww what a beautiful pic Kendra!!! Soooo cute! My 8 week scan pic my bubs was upside down, so lovely arent they!!:baby:

Well im feeling much better today, been for a nice swim this morning which was nice and relaxing.....i felt terrible yesterday, had awful gas pains and indigestion and stomach gripes and felt like i was going to burst open as i was blowing up terribly! When i woke up this morning i had my usual little gentle prod around my tummy area and my uterus has moved up loads overnight! its about an inch under my belly button today so im now starting to look more preggers! So i think yesterday bubs was pushing all my organs and innerds out of the way to make room for itself and thats what was causing the awful uncomfortable feelings i had! phew!!! :thumbup:

Oooooh a massage sounds lovely Rach! Ive got reflexology after work tomorrow i cant wait! I love being pampered its so relaxing!!! :winkwink:

Pam im so pleased about your PMA!!! Yaaayyyy for TTC again!! I really really really really wish, hope and pray that this is yours, DG's and MrsMM's month and that you get your BFP's this cycle!!!!! Got everything crossed for you and send you all heaps and heaps of babydust :dust::dust::dust:

What you upto today AS?? How you feeling?? xx:hugs:

Hows your back Laura has it gotten any better?? xx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

HOPES, DID YOU SEE THE YOUTUBE MESSAGES TO BABIES GONE TOO SOON THAT PEACH BLOSSOM PUT TOGETHER?? OUR POEMS ARE RIGHT AFTER ONE ANOTHER! MINE FIRST AND YOU FOLLOW..TAKE A LOOK! VERY TOUCHING! I AM STILL SOBBING! :cry:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqGLul9-yrQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww AS that is so sweet of her! I sobbed at the first poem and bawled my eyes out when i got to ours! Always in our hearts babe xxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

I THINK ITS WONDERFUL BUT IT DID SET ME BACK AND RE-OPENED the wound so to speak so now I am back to square one in feeling lost and hopeless..I WANT MY BABY!! :cry::nope: i KNOW YOU UNDERSTAND...Ok I am done having a tantrum..Love n Hugs


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Ladies... Gonna catch up n read up did have a quick loook tho :winkwink: Luving the scan piccy Kendra! what you thinking Pink or Blue? :haha:
My back is kinda better its mostly at night wen turning over or getting up for wee wee :haha: one must be on my bladder! Im like an old lady some days bent right over walking to the toilet holding onto the walls :haha: 
Roll on 8th Nov for meee scan its angels B-day 6th sooo soo bussy month Nov then roll on Your scan claire :hugs: and then rach baby! :happydance: as well as them BFP's ladies :hugs::hugs:
:hugs: to 9 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Laura, poor you! Sounds like agony!!

Well ive just been for my midwifes appt, all went well! We listened to heartbeat which she said is nice and strong and even heard bubs moving around! Awww! Dnt go back til 24 weeks now, seems ages away! 

How are we all today??? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Claire, you have a little orange! :wohoo:

Any updates from anyone? :)

well going to be having rather a sad day today :cry: - have to go and see my oh's grandma. She has gone down hill and they think she hasn't got long to live and my oh should go and visit tonight. Hoping i can keep it together :shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

30, SO SORRY..I hope you and OH are going to be ok...Love, Jodi (AS):hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow, that seems a long time hun, even as a 2nd time mum my midwife wanted to see me at 12,16, 20 and then 24 weeks :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

asibling4gi04 said:


> 30, SO SORRY..I hope you and OH are going to be ok...Love, Jodi (AS):hugs:

Thanks Jodi x


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs: to you rach hope all goes well.....

My next app is 21weeks with MW then 24 with another mw to do with twins, then scan every 4 weeks frm 24....
yay for orange claire :happydance:
:hugs: AS,DG,mm,kendra,pammy,claire,rach.... hpe not 4got ne1


----------



## asibling4gi04

LAURA, :hugs::hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks AS, how are? hows gi? :flower:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: 30

:hugs: Laura

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to all the wonderful ladies on here.

:wave: I'm doing awesome. I think still waiting to ovulate but I'm gearing up right now unless losing weight is delaying it. :dohh: DH picked a perfect time to start a south beach diet (this week) so I'm following it partially- just for dinner with him (plus one snack). Rest of time, I eat whatever I feel like but I've already lost 1 to 2 pounds in the past 2 days of following it. :shock:


----------



## asibling4gi04

laura_2010 said:


> Thanks AS, how are? hows gi? :flower:

AW LAURA THANKS FOR ASKING SO SO SWEET..GI IS GREAT! SUCH A BLESSING AND SO BEAUTIFUL..SHE WILL BE A SLICE OF PIZZA FOR HALLOWEEN..HER FAV FOOD!! :hugs::haha:


----------



## laura_2010

:haha: awww how sweet! post a piccy if you can... :happydance: aww she sounds such a sweet little girl :hugs: 
Angel is gonna be spiderella.... not really heard of it b4 but it looks goood lol with green hair n spiders all over... :haha:

:thumbup: Fx DG and well done to you... :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

asib- I wanna see a pic of her costume. I love pizza too so I'm curious how that one works out. :thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

How do I post a pic in a message dg?


----------



## asibling4gi04

AW lAURA THANKS! She is a sweetie! That costumer sounds fab! POST PICS! I dont know how to post them in a message on here?!?! :shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

from a phone, no clue... :shrug: I haven't figured that part out. From a computer, look for the "go advanced" button and then find the paperclip to do the attachment- browse, pick the picture, then click attach.


----------



## MrsMM24

30, so sorry to hear of your OH's grandmother's health, I hope you and OH can make it through the day consoling each other. :hugs: :flower:

JODI, I looove love looove, GIA's costume, can't wait till you post a pic! Our little one want's to be a witch, so we are allowing it since this year her school is closed on Halloween, a 1st! Her bday is 4 days before so we are going with it.

DG, I suuure hope this OV is near for you! :dust:

Hi :wave: to the rest of the thread of ladies, I hope you are all doing well. 

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp rise!!! Oh I hope upon hopes that it continues to rise. We have already gotten the donations, and OV may be later than it looks so we are going forward with them as scheduled. OPK looked almost dark as the control but it has been like that the last couple of nites so I don't know if I OVd...a temp shift will indicate?!! SMEP continues...last donation Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS DG WILL TRY ONCOMPUTER! 

MRSMMS, SUPER EXCITED FOR YOU! I never charted and I really do not follow them so I am stalking you through your posts! :haha: It all sounds great hun!! FXD for you! awe your lo must be so excited about her costume! yay!! I will try to post pic! hugs!
 



Attached Files:







slice.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## asibling4gi04

see above POST FOR PIC OF Gianna in her slice of Pizza costume for those who asked..she did not seem thrilled lol!..She hates her pic taken is what it is...


----------



## deafgal01

That costume is so original and cute and creative! She's gonna get lots of good comments.


----------



## MrsMM24

JODI, OMG!!! That is even cuter than expected. I looove it!!! I would give her hella candy! Adorable!

Yeah, stalking through my posts/journal is pretty much the same as stalking my chart, I don't hold back... :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

AWW THANKS DG AND MRSMMS...I am glad you do not hold back MRS! I LOVE encouraging people and their stories. As far as candy, Gianna is Autistic and does not like candy (texture issues) hence, the reason why PIZZA is her fav food, soft, n saucey! so though we still trick or treat, she gets presents for Halloween every year and mama (yours truly) eats the candy! lol! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww AS what a cute outfit and such an adorable little girl Gianni is!! xx

Yes Rach i was surprised that they didnt want to see me at 20 weeks but midwife said i have my U/S at 20 weeks so no need....she wasnt very informative tbh, in and out and onto next one! Lol!! I go to see my reflexologist every fortnight who is a midwife and she is fantastic so im classing her as my 'real' midwife. So sorry to hear about oh's grandma, my thoughts are with you both xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks everyone, in the end he just went with his mum, thought it would be better not to take Thomas. He was pretty shaken up by what he saw, but she is still hanging in there...sad she won't get to meet her 2nd great grandson but she has no quality of life :cry:

ahh cute outfit Jodi, hope she has fun trick or treating! Think i will start taking Thomas next year. I was thinking of doing a halloween party but then changed my mind and though hang on missus you are heavily preggers!:haha: better to do it next year plus Thomas will get more out of it!


----------



## deafgal01

30- that was probably a wise choice. :cry: It's not fun to see our loved one suffering or dying. Bummer that she'll miss this baby.


----------



## KendraNoell

Update on 9- she is staying with friends, emotional but doing ok. Baby is still hanging on.


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- that's good to know. Hope 9 is going to pull through ok.


----------



## laura_2010

Gianna loook sooooo goood!! never seen that before :flower:
:hugs: rach...
Yeh claire my MW was soo fast, annoying!! :growlmad:
how far along is 9?


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks LAura! : ) She is my world...:hugs:

9, thinking of you!!:hugs:

DG whats up sweetie????:shrug:

KENDRA, You are doing so well and I love the pictures..I am so happy for you seriously! :hugs:

30, SO SAD, I am so sorry! My condolences.

HOPES, LICK ANY LEMONS LATELY?? LOL!!:haha:

MRSMMS, STALKER UPDATE PLEASE??

Pam, is AF SLOWING down yet?? On to your BFP MONTH!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

30, HOPES THANKS ALSO FOR THE GI COMPLIMENTS! I LOVE THAT GIRL! 30,Thomas prob will get more out of it next round!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Jodi, yep i just have to be patient for another year! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: Haven't ovulated yet. I think it's going to be a late ovulation. :dohh: Thanks to that south beach diet DH is following this week (of anytime to start on it, he chose to start it this week and I follow it only when I'm at home with him). So I might be losing a little weight as a result of that. :shrug:


----------



## pambolina21

she isnt slowing down yet...it's been a harsh and heavy visit...can't wait till she's gone!!!!

Sorry to hear about 9...hope things get better!


----------



## asibling4gi04

DG, THE MONTH i O'D veyr late, I got preggers but it was with my blighted ovum. : (

Pam, hope she leaves you soon so you can get on!! 

30, You may wanna go trick or treating as a preg lady on second thought, you will get TONS of candy as everyone wants to feed a prego! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: like it Jodi!

Hope the nasty :witch: leaves soon Pam


----------



## MrsMM24

9 :hugs: Hun!

30, definitely like Jodi's idea.... :haha:

KENDRA, thanks for the updates with 9. Glad you're doing well and the back is hurting as much.

HOPES, I am still laughing at JODI talking about the lemons :haha:

JODI!!! Here is the only update, I don't know if I OV'd and amd quite ready to stop with all the donations... LOL... tomorrow is the last one, feeling like it is pointless if I OVd on CD18 right.... dunno, but bought and paid for we are going forward, bases covered at least.... How are you today? What's happening for the upcoming weekend in NY?

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp didn't rise but it didn't drop either. I am not sure what my coverline will be but I am almost certain that I OVd on CD18... What do you all think?
I hope that it continues to rise. We have last dontation tomorrow so if it was CD19 or CD20, we are covered, I expect FF to give me some type of crosshairs tomorrow! FXD! I am trying not to be too excited as being sick last week really has me quite worried about OV... :wacko: Tomorrow, officially starts my TWW, but I am testing on 30th... Time will tell.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

Mrs- definitely looks like you're right on the ovulation. I hope you snagged it!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Doing ok today. Don't get online much. But baby is still there far as I know. Hope you are all well sending : dust: to those that need it and :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Glad you're hanging in there- and that baby too, 9! :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks deafgal


----------



## KendraNoell

I <3 you, 9! Keep your chin up!


----------



## pambolina21

Stay strong 9...we're all here for you!

AF not gone yet but gettin there...lol...start my pills tomorrow...yay!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yay Pam! Thanks Kendra!


----------



## deafgal01

How's everyone today???? :wave:


----------



## MrsMM24

9, soooo good to hear that you and bean are doing well! Head up! :hugs: :flower:
KENDRA, I hope I fully covered that egg and OV! 
PAM, happy to hear she is easing her way out!
DG, all seems to be moving forward here. How are you???

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp didn't rise much, but it didn't drop either. My temps have been rather low this cycle, likely due to the temperature change outside. It switched drastically quickly. Crosshairs today!!! 3DPO! I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up here. All donations complete this cycle FXD!! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick last week really has me quite worried about OV... :wacko: TWW officially starts my today! (Testing 30th) Now.... I wait.... FXD! :dust: Any good plans out there for the weekend? I plan to get the rest of my fall cleaning done, DW and LO will be out of the house for 2 days! Hoping to get some rest time as well&#8230;:shhh:


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed for you Mrs!!!!

I'm doing awesome over here. Just got my midterm grade back and I did better than I thought I would. :yipee: Not sure if I ovulated yet. I haven't seen any signs of having ovulated or not. :shrug: Oh well... I'll keep bd to cover my bases just in case it's a late ovulation. :shrug:

Exciting weekend plans. :dance: Gonna go to the cover bridge festival again tomorrow and then pumpkin carving fest at fil's house tomorrow night. I'm excited. :smug: Hope y'alls have a great weekend! Yours does sound relaxing...


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm in a lot of pain... the relaxin that comes with pregnancy has caused all my joints to relax and my hip bone keeps going out. I've never had lower back/hip problems before so I am a little stressed. I've seen a chiropractor every few days and I simply can't keep paying $35 a pop to go see him. The joint is pinching my sciatic nerve so it pretty much makes me cry out in pain if I step funny or when I'm getting in and out of bed.


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- :flower: Hope you're feeling better soon. It's not fun to be in that much pain!


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah its ironic that now that I get my upper back somewhat under control my lower back is messed up. This is a different kind of pain. I feel so old LOL


----------



## 9babiesgone

So sorry Kendra! I hope it eases up soon. :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girlies! Hope you all ok! x

Im great, off to Madeira on monday for a week with my mam, a nice girly chill out! Im sooo excited, will miss DH though, i think...lol!!! xx

Looking forward to cing a nice bfp from MrsMM when i get back! Good luck hun!xx

Good luck to Pam n DG, catch those eggys girlies! xx

Kendra, take it easy honey and rest all you can xx

Rach, Laura, AS, 9 hope u all okay...xx

Well i'll catch up with you all soon girls, love n hugs xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good to hear from you Claire! enjoy your next hols hun :) 

Speak soon xxx


----------



## KendraNoell

I can never rest. My husband is being a douche and not making it easy to.


----------



## pambolina21

have a bit of dilema...pharmacy only gave me half my prescription cause they ran out..now I'm being told they might not have the rest till TOMORROW! Meaning I'll have to go a day without taking it....thats going to mess everything up!!!! Maybe not even work!! :cry:


----------



## laura_2010

Awwww pam :hugs: thats sooo not fair I mean of all days... can you not do a diffrent cd cycle days?


----------



## pambolina21

no...I already started! This SUCKS!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Oh no Pam- that's awful! :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

can you go to a different pharmacy?


----------



## pambolina21

I've already filled it...so I can't get another...even if I did....they still dont have anymore...maybe tomorrow....this cycle....will be a bust!


----------



## KendraNoell

You can't call your Dr tomorrow and explain the situation and see if he/she can send an RX to another pharmacy?


----------



## pambolina21

sure I could...but again...I've gone a day already without taking them....that alone is going to mess everything up :-(


----------



## asibling4gi04

KENDRA HOPE U FEEL BETTER!

HIII 9! (((hugs))))

Pam, soo sorry! Thats sucks!! What now??:shrug:

MISS YA HOPES.

30, DG, LAURA, ALL MY BEST.. :hugs:

MRSMMS, I was sick this weekend and NY has been gloomy so nothing great to report. I am hoping and stalking for you babi cakes! FXD!:happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

YAY for an awesome grade DG!!! Keep up the Bdg for an awesome BFP!!! :dust:
KENDRA :hugs: sooo sorry you are in such pain. Roll your eyes at DH and rest anyway!
CLAIRE, be safe and enjoy your trip!
PAM, I am sooo sorry to hear that things are heading this way for you. I think it would have been worth the call to the doc.
JODI!!! :hugs: I sure hope that you feel better soon Hun! I was like that about 2 weeks ago, suuuux! Did OH take good care of you and fill you with meds and tea?? 

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! The weekend was extra busy for me, as you can see I haven't even logged onto my beloved BNB. I am back and tackling this TTW head on, last week!!! Temp is barely staying above coverline, but it is not dropping soooo... I was too busy to be thinking about symptoms, but now that I read everyone's posts, I can say I haven't had any noticeable ones. I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up through to a bfp! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick a week before OV really has me quite worried... :wacko: I still wait... :coffee: FXD! :dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

Your chart looks great to me!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies :hi: I've found this thread & thought I'd join you? DG, 9, Kendra, Asib & Pam I remember from 9's testing threads, & MrsMM from the Softcups thread.

Congrats on your BFP's Kendra & 9! :happydance: And to the other pg ladies on the thread! :flower:

Asib, are you & your OH back together?

AFM still no BFP, clear HSG & great SA but bloods have showed no ovulation so I'm on my 1st clomid cycle & follicle tracking, seems to be going well so far! :thumbup:

x :dust: x


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: welcome MRSPTTC!!! I hope you get a clear OV soon, the clomid should help! :dust:

Hi Ladies! :wave: How are we today???

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, higher than whole cycle (except days with fever). I just hope I did enough and beign sick doesn't effect implantation. I mean, it looks apparent that I OVd so if I truly did.... FXD! Well, I creep closer to testing! Getting nervous however. As promised, started SS today. Not really much or anything that resembles past bfps. Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. DW is spotting and moody and fatigued. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks MrsM, good luck! Your charts looking good x


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: MrsPTTC! Welcome!

:thumbup: Having a good day here. Being lazy but in shopping mood. :haha:


----------



## KendraNoell

Mrs M I like the increase in temp! FX, I think this is it for you! What does SS mean though?


----------



## deafgal01

symptom spotting? I don't know...


----------



## asibling4gi04

WELCOME BACK MRSPTTC! YAY! Yes me and OH are working it out and she told me today she wants to TTC AGAIN! IM SO EXCITED BUT CAUTIOUSLY WITH ALLWE HAVE BEEN THROUGH! I hope the clomid does the trick for you love! Perhaps you will win the jackpot and get twins out of the deal! FXD FOR YOU! 

MRSMMS24, LOOKIN and sounding great though I am lame when the chart thing is involved! lol..shhh..dont tell anyone! I have all parts including eye lashes crossed for you and DW! :haha::hugs::happydance::baby::flower:

EVERYONE ELSE, LOVE U LADIES N WISH THE BEST AS ALWAYS..AFM, YES, GOIN TO START TTC AGAIN! Just unsure as of when! :happydance: nervous n scared but it is what I want and so much need to do! :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Awww thanks Asib! :hugs:. Nice to catch up with you all again! FAB news that you are TTC again & its great you've worked it out! :dance: x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks mrspttc, its not all worked out but we are getting there! :happydance: Good luck to you hun!! :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Yay asib... I love happy news like that... Hopefully you'll get a bfp right away.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay great news AS :) Goodluck for that :bfp:


----------



## MrsMM24

MRSPTTC, I sure hope my temp rise is a good sign, it is slowly going higher and higher...

KENDRA, yes, it is symptom spotting. I drive myself crazy with that, so I tried waiting.

JODI, I am sooo happy to hear the good news. I know you want this LO so bad and I know that things have been rather difficult with OH. However, I am a believer in some good true love, with all that you all have been through, I think this time around will continue to get better and better for you two. As well, it is after great adversity, that greater things happen quickly, so it is rather likely as soon as you two agree ono when to start TTC, you will get a very sticky bfp ASAP! As I said before, this could also be the thing that helps OH stick to better health, and concentration! :winkwink: You know this means I am going to be really waiting on updates, info, and truly just all things associated with stalking you! :haha: GL FXD! :dust:

_*SS 9DPO:*_ GASSY. Fatigued. Bloat-y. Feeling sick last night.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually climbing. Testing in a couple of days! I'm very nervous and even thought I may not test until the end of a busy weekend. Very early so I don't remember much of past bfps, but from what I remember, not really much that resembles past bfps (i.e. I ALWAYS had sore bbs). Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:haha: MrsMM! Good luck with your testing, I'm excited for you! I didnt get to test last month as AF surprised me on the last day of my holiday x


----------



## KendraNoell

Your symptoms sound fine, and my BB's didn't really start getting sore til AF was supposed to come. The whole getting sick thing was one of my biggest symptoms. Was it flu-like feeling? That's what mine was. Temps look great though. No drop yet!


----------



## pambolina21

Glad everyone seems to be doing well!!

This month is officially a bust...unless by some miracle I ovulate from 2 days worth of Clomid (yea right!) This totally sucks....feel so....betrayed by the pharmecutical (sp) industry and just flat out depressed :-(


----------



## MrsMM24

PTTC, I am sure hoping AF doesn't surprise me, I keep seeing the "predicted start" when I go to log my temp... Definitely going to stop temping at DPO7 next time... It worries me and I don't wanna see AF approach date....

KENDRA, I hope that is the case with me, no sore bbs till later since I don't feel them... I was feeling sick like nausea but nothing to spit up.... I dunno.... 

PAM, I am so sorry that mishap with the missing clomid happened, I hope something spectacular happens out of it. FXD!

_*SS 10DPO:*_ I was using the bathroom every 30 mins! Gassy. Slight diarrhea midday. Bloat-y. Feeling "full" without eating and after eating for sure. Crampy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually continuing to climb slightly. Testing in TWO days! I'm nervous :wacko: Missing a reguar symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Like clockwork I ALWAYS get them either way. DW did comment however that they seem very large (happens during AF as well) so I guess I can count that as a symptom... Any good plans for the weekend lovely ladies? I may not be on BNB till Sunday as tomorrow is DD's party, but I promise not to keep you in suspense IF I test (could back out)... Creeping to the start of the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

MM those symptoms sound soooooo good! Bloat/crampy is great, that's how I felt! I think this is it for you! Soooo excited for you!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: all

Its been quiet in here recently! how's everyone doing?
Anyone tested?? xx


----------



## deafgal01

30- not yet. I'm about 3 days out from meeting AF if she comes. :shrug: Only symptom so far is being so gassy that I fart stinky smelly (in a good way) farts. :dohh: Still got the stupid sinus allergies/infection that I'm battling (have been for a week and a day now- 8 days).


----------



## 30mummyof1

FX then dg, hope you are feeling better soon as well :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just noticed kendra, 12 wks today, :wohoo: congrats for getting to the big milestone :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ho everyone, I had my final u/s to check the follicles yesterday & it showed I have ovulated on the clomid! Yay! Big temp rise today, bigger than I've ever had at 1dpo so maybe this is my first ovulation after all?! I also got told yesterday I had beautiful lining lol! Im so excited that things are finally happening but trying not to get my hopes up too much! X


----------



## asibling4gi04

YAY MRSPTTC! FXD!

MRSMMS24 HOW ARE YOU SWEETIE PIE??? HAVE YOU TESTED YET ?? I AM WAITING ON PINS AND NEEDLES WITH ALL CROSSED.. YOUR SYMPTOMS LOOK PROMISING! 

DG???

HI 30!!

9?? HOW ARE YOU?

KENDRA HOW IS YOUR BACK LOVE?

PAM, ANY NEWS??

LAURA?
CLAIRE?

HUGS AND LOVE! AFM NO TTC THIS MONTH BUT NEXT MONTH WE WILL BEGIN! SIGH..NERVOUS..HUGS TO ALL!:hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi :wave: 30, I tested, nothing good to report. :sad1:

DG, hope you are feeling better! :flower:

AWESOME Temp rise and OV MRSPTTC!!! I can't wait to hear some good bfp news! :dust:

9 and KENDRA, how are you all this week?

JODI!!! Hey Hun! Don't be nervous, TTC time!! I can't wait to read through your journey to BFP!! :dust:

_*SS 13DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_ again. Now I really am not testing until Wednesday as I await AF... Temp increased slightly, not sure what's going on here, keeping me nervous. Still creeping through a waiting period, on one or their other anyway... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

I hope you just had a late implant MM! 

Yep, 12 weeks today... still don't really feel pregnant other than my waist is definitely thickening and I am still exhausted. But other than that I'm ok. Back is still pretty sore, have an appointment with my OB on Thursday I will ask him about it again then.


----------



## deafgal01

Happy 12 weeks Kendra.

Um... Maybe a stupid observation. When I wiped just now, I had watery cm (as in it was stretchy)... :shrug: I'm supposed to be due for AF pretty soon here (few more days) and I always have had creamy cm right before that.

By the way my sinus allergies have officially turned into a sinus infection. :dohh: My doctor's going to be asking me why I didn't take the allergy meds when I could have. :shrug: I haven't decided yet if I'll let it run its own course or go see the dr.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Happy 12 weeks Kendra!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, im back!!! Wow lots to catch up on....how are we all?? I had a fantastic time with my mam for a week, it was bliss!!! Missed dh though so its nice to be home! Bump is gettin bigger by the day now and we have decided that at our 20 week scan we gpna find out if we havin a DS or DD, am soooo excited!!!!! Only 5 days to go and we off to Koh Samui for 2 weeks! I have soooo much to do and back at work tomorrow! Gona be a busy bee! Will catch up on posts and speak to you all soon. Have missed you! Hugs :hugs:xxx

Congrats on 12 weeks Kendra! Not long til 2nd tri! Whahoooo!xx:happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: hun,

Glad to have you back, even if it is just for 5 days! you lucky lady!

wow, almost 17weeks now :wohoo: and your going to find out sex, yay! can't wait to hear what you are having :)


----------



## pambolina21

I got a positive OPK!!!! Woohooo!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Pam- best get busy girl!

Babyhopes- can't wait to find out what you're having.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:wohoo: Pam, great news :)


----------



## pambolina21

thank you!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just re-subscribing to this! With the new BnB I keep unsubscribing to everything on my phone as the button is in a stupid place!

GL Pam! x


----------



## KendraNoell

Pam! See!!!!!! You gotta be positive girly. Maybe mother nature took over this time :)

DG- watery CM is a good sign. When is AF due? It pretty much never goes away if you do get a BFP LOL.

I am so excited that I hit the 12 week mark! My appointment is in two days, ladies, FINALLY get to hear the heartbeat :) :) :) every day I am in such awe that I am so lucky to have this... I need you ladies to share this with me!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Looks like the watery cm went away- if I stick my finger in there, it seems creamy. Now I'm wondering if that was the extra cm from me during sex from the previous day but it was almost 24 hours by that point? :shrug: I have 2 days before AF shows (or is due anyways)- she might not show up on time :dohh:


----------



## KendraNoell

test!! lol


----------



## KendraNoell

you ladies should read my journal- crazy story today. bout to write it.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: @ Kendra's journal... Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

I am going over to read that journal in a minute KENDRA, I need a laugh right about now.

How are you ladies doing today?

_*SS 15DPO:*_ Fatigued. Heavily Bloat-y. Gassy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Losing any symptoms (well, except those that indicate AF coming) Trying to stay hopeful because... no :af:! Temps staying up, so I am not complaining. May try to test tomorrow if no AF tonight, just too nervous as I know that an irregular cycle now is due to the MC in July. It has only been 3 cycles so maybe things are not sorted out yet.... Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSMMS24 BEST WISHES FXD CROSSED FOR YOU ALWAYS! KEEP UP THE HOPE SWEETIE! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG YAY PAM! BD BD BD BD!:happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

ttc will officially start for me next cycle. I am ovulating today (what a waste) but OH and I want to make sure!!! :thumbup: just tying up last minute doubts and fears about the whole thing!


----------



## MrsMM24

JODI, awesome!!! So we should see you around on the TTC side! I cannot wait to be one of your biggest cheerleaders! Just take all these signs, info, and notes down for this cycle that is "wasting" and use to your advantage next cycle! We will be bump buddies (if i can ever get this BFP) GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrsmms, Thank you! I cannot wait to be bump buddies! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:grr: :dohh: Now AF is gonna tease me and be late. :grr: Unless... Unless.... Unless.... I do finally get that darn bfp I've been waiting forever for... Hmm... to test or not to test...


----------



## Flowerbaby

DG, test test test test test test test!!!!!!!! When is af due?????? Am so excited for you, good luck xxx

AS am sooo pleased you and oh are goin to TTC again.....fantastic news babes xxxx

MrsMM you aint out until af shows! Lets hope the witch stays away!!! C'mon chick get testing! Good luck! xx

Kendra, gpna have a read of your journal tnite! I know wot u mean by not feeling preggers, im 17 weeks and still dont feel very different! Great isnt it! Yaaayyy!! xx

Rach, Laura how are you and your bumps xx

Pam get BD'ing!!!! Lots of it and get those legs up high!!!! Xxx

Well im doin well, just getting dinner ready, spag bol and garlic bread!!! Mmmmmmm......! Been feelin bubs fluttering arpund quite a bit over past few days, still very low tho so dont think my cervix moved up very much yet....am sure it will get there though xx

C'min girls lets get somemore BFP's on here!!!!!!!! xxxx

Hello and hugs to anyone i missed off.....xxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes dg you know what we are going to say! :test: !! Hope it is your :bfp:

Happy onion week Claire :wohoo:
You will feel preggers in time hun, and certainly by time you reach my stage!!! :haha: My lo seems to get a lot of hiccups, i told oh it feels like my foofoo is vibrating! he found that hilarious!

AS - can't wait for you to start ttc next month :)


----------



## deafgal01

It's due tomorrow but cuz of my car accident today, the stress of that alone might have chased her off for a couple more days. :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh no, hope you are ok dg x


----------



## deafgal01

I'm fine. The stones in the bracelet must have worked like a charm in protecting me. :shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh DG are you okay babe??? Sending you lotsa hugs xxx

Lol Rach that is funny!!! Ha ha ha!!! Vibrating foofoo, whatever next! Oh the joys!! Lol! Awww not long now chick....i bet you are starting to feel really tired. Are you having a home birth or hospital jobby?? Have you been practicing your breathing technique?? xx


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: I'm fine, thanks for checking. There's a pic posted in my journal if you're curious for more details. :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Gonna give the new birthing centre a go, it wasn't built when i had Thomas but is attached to the hospital so you can just be wheeled across the corridor if you need to be.
Have been practicing the hypno-birthing techniques again, although not as much as i should..even though its relaxing its just finding the time to do it! Once i have put Thomas to bed all i want to do is watch some telly and/or play on the internet! I should try harder though :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just checked out your journal dg, looks nasty..you did well to come out of it with not even whiplash :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

I'm still amazed just thinking about it- considering it was on the interstate when it happened (limit is 65 mph zone but people drive like 70 mph on that). I'm still in disbelief over how my car was the only one affected in the whole thing (it could have been much much worse).

I've been lazy all afternoon. Couldn't sleep. I hope to get some sleep after I get the rental car from enterprise soon.


----------



## pambolina21

glad your okay hun...*hugs*

1dpo....so I guess it starts...lol


----------



## KendraNoell

DG I would test anyway- you have so much more willpower than most of us, LOL


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- maybe I will on the weekend.

Glad everyone's doing good. I am still surprised that the news have not leaked out on Facebook yet of my accident (which is a good thing cuz I still feel emotional right now). Might share the pic on fb later after the weekend when I have had a chance to accept that it happened. Scared to get back on the horse after that so no I do not have as much willpower or courage. :dohh:


----------



## laura_2010

Hiiii Ladies :happydance:
Been sooo bussy havent had a min!! :haha:
Well all is good on my side deffo feeling good kicks each side but duno if that sme baby lol :wacko: roll on 8th to see them again :happydance: Back ache has finaly gone but not the heartburn!! :dohh:

Glad u had a lush hols claire and feeling bby :happydance: its such a nice feeling..

Rach - sooo not long for you hun, u got everything ready?
I got my icandy twin now :winkwink:

Kendra - gosh it seems to be flying by for you everyhtime i see ur sig lol

Im gonna go read up now and catch up on whats going on... I see were waiting for some testing :happydance::happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Ah af proved me wrong. Light flow so I begin all over again anew.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh dg, keep going, we're all here to support you :hugs: 

:hi: Laura,
Yep, just have to get a sling for baby, going to get that in the next week and then we have everything :) Hope i can get on with it as it will be so much easier to have Thomas still in the buggy as trying to pull him away from touching EVERYTHING will be even harder with a baby!

can't wait to see new pics of the twinies :wohoo: do you feel much bigger than you were with Angel yet at same point? 
Yay for the new pram :happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

DG SO SORRY! AND WHAT HAPPENED? ACCIDENT? OMG! SORRY SWEETIE!!

PAM, LET THE SS BEGIN! SMILING BECAUSE I KNOW ITS SOOOO CLOSE..I CAN FEEL IT!!

THANKS HOPES AND 30 FOR THE TTC ENCOURAGEMENT! : ) HOW ARE YOU ALL?? 

LAURA, WAITING FOR YOUR MOST RECENT PICS! CANNOT WAIT!

ANY 9 NEWS?? 

MRSMMS, TEST ANYMORE??? 

HUGS ALL:hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

thanks AS...I sure hope so!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

BABYHOPES, dinner sounded awesome!!! YAY for the flutters! :flower:

30, 1 month!! You are almost there!!! 

DG, so glad to hear that you made it out of that ok (saw journal). :hugs: so sorry AF flew in, and 30 is right, we will be here to support through to a BFP and beyond! :dust:

PAM, TWW!!! :wacko:

LAURA, so excoted for the 8th!! Twinsie pics!!

_*SS 16DPO:*_ Fatigued. *Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable. Nervous.

*Stalk my chart!!!* Trying to stay hopeful... no :af:! So far, longer cycle, and 1 day longer DPO.... Maybe testing Friday is it. After Fri, if BFN, then I am planning on making appt as after an MC, anything could happen... Temps staying up though. If you have read my journal, before MC you know my cycles use to be 3 days AF every other month with confirmed OV monthly. Maybe I am returning to this? Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

Mrs MM I am soooooo excited for you! No significant temp drop yet, and yes, gassy/bloat is a major good sign!!!

What an emotional day, ladies!

Had an awful nightmare last night that I miscarried, thought it was so real that when I woke up I was thinking about returning baby stuff- then was so relieved when it wasn't true...

Anyway, had appointment today, some blood in my urine, labs got sent out on it, not sure what that could be. Dr couldn't find HB on doppler so I started freaking out because of my nightmare, and so we did an ultrasound and baby is measuring spot on and HB of 152. And it is a rocker baby already :D
 



Attached Files:







PicsIn1320369284159.png
File size: 353.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: oh Kendra it's been a emotional week for some of us. Glad your baby is ok.


----------



## KendraNoell

Thanks, DG, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## deafgal01

Ok why did FF not update my ticker? I started AF yesterday. Hmm... I guess I need to find out what's up with that.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Sorry AF got ya DG, keep on trying you will get there chick....xxx:hugs:

Kendra, such a cute scan pic! Awwwwww!!! When are you going to find out the sex?? Only 18 days for me and counting! Am so excited!:happydance: xx

MrsMM hope that witchypoo has stayed away and you have got yourself a nice BFP today....good luck with testing! :thumbup:xx

Well i shall be saying goodbye for now very shortly as im not sure i will be on here for the next 2 weeks as i dont know if i will get wifi at our hotel or not? Im almost certain i could get it last year as we went to Thailand in November and stayed in same hotel and im sure i checked online and got my christmas rota while i was there so fingers crossed.....i will have withdrawl symptoms otherwise and will become moody and agitated if i dont get my bnb fix for 2 whole weeks! :brat: :rofl:

Well think bubs is having a little grow today as i feel a bit achey, so im just taking it easy!:baby::thumbup:

How is everyone today?xx:kiss:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Me and oh are done broke up yet again..no ttc for me..not even close..ill pop on when and if i feel better soon..love to all..kendra so perfect congrats!


----------



## KendraNoell

Good grief AF what happened? 

Hopes- I have another appointment @ 16 weeks, may get lucky and find out, since yesterday, LO's legs were spread, just too small to see anything clearly. Maybe he/she will be as bold again next time!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Have a lovely hols Claire, we will miss you - hope its not 2 weeks till we hear from you :cry:
it will only be a few days then till your scan by the time you get back...eeek exciting!

Hope you don't have to wait to long either Kendra - fx

Really sorry to hear that as, big hugs. We're all here for you hun xx


----------



## MrsMM24

DG.... sooooo sorry AF flew in on you Hun! We are definitely about to be on the same cycle situation... :dust: for next cycle.... Definitely an emotional week for many of us....

CLAIRE, AF did stay away, but BFN didn't:sad1: No worries about the 2wk break, we will miss you however, just make sure to enjoy Thailand for us all!!!

JODI.... Noooooooo! I am so sorry you all have gotten to this point again... I hope you feel better soon Hun, take your time. I am here if or when you need to chat, remember that. :hugs:

_*SS 17DPO:*_*Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable.

*AFM...*you can still stalk my chart, but... *BFN*!! I kinda figured a couple of days ago that the chances were slim, no sore bbs really did a trick on my hopefulness as with both previous PGs I had them and in fact is all I really ever get with PGs or AF. Still no:af: but temps are declining so I expect her soon. The LP is still longer this month, my cycle is longer thus far as well, the first one after MC was 41 days, so, maybe that will be a positive thing next cycle... YES! I am going in for December! I did make an appt with my doc for a check up on things but that is in 2 weeks. Any good plans for you all this weekend? Waiting patiently for anything... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: As :flower: Hang in there.

Babyhopes- have fun on your trip. I hope you're able to get on here from time to time but if not, we'll hope you're having fun for all of us and hopefully when you get back, there'll be more bfps to celebrate.

Dr appt went fine. I got a referral. :dance: So next week I'm going to be calling that woman doctor to discuss why I haven't gotten pregnant yet and figure out where to go from there.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks a lot girlies, will do my best to enjoy! Lol! Ive started with some awful leg/thigh/hip ache/cramps all day today....not very pleasent and not what i need on a 12 hour flight! Ugh!! Hoping its gone tomorrow if not then i might have to take a paracetamol....didnt want to take any medication if i cud help it but its very painful right now.....have had a warm bath, massage etc and its not givin up....hope the sun helps!!:thumbup:

Great news bout referral DG, am so so pleased for you xxx:happydance:

AS so sorry 2 hear u n oh have split, sending you love n hugs xxx:hugs:

MrsMM u still not out yet!!! Got everuthing crossed for you xx:flower:

Well im off girlies, speak to you all very soon! Love n hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

DG  sorry about your car accident, it looks horrendous! Glad you are ok. Sorry :witch: got you but yay for your docs appointment! :happydance:

MrsMM  sorry no :bfp: yet but youre not out of the running!

Asib  Im so sorry about your breakup hun :hugs: Just as you were getting back on track too. I hope things work out for the better for you. 

Kendra  great to hear youve had your scan!

Babyhopes  enjoy your holiday! Hope its nice and warm over there!

AFM, officially 5 DPO, though I could be 6. FF says I am 5 but the day it says I ovulated I had an early morning scan and the follicle had popped by 8am so I might have ovulated the night before or early hours of the morning. Im trying not to SS but Ive got creamy CM which Ive never noticed in the LP, and Ive got some small twinges. I think its too early for implantation so might be that damn cyst making itself known! Ive got so long until I test, a whole 8 days, but I dont have any ICs in the house so I think I can resist temptation!
x


----------



## pambolina21

so sorry AS **HUGS** We're here for you!

DG..yay for the referral!!! Hope they will be able to figure out whats up!

I'm about 3-4dpo...nothing to report except having chest congestion...blaaah...coughing all day is the pits!!
I guess I'll be testing in a few days!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Hope you feel better soon, Pam!


----------



## pambolina21

thanks girl....cause this totally sucks....I'm worried that being sick will hinder my chances of becoming preggo :-(


----------



## 9babiesgone

Scan went fabulously . Baby is so cute and heartbeat was great. Will upload pic as soon as I can scan it in which is a few days bc comp is still broken


----------



## MrsPTTC

Woo hoo, congrats 9! I hope they're monitoring you closely this time round. Have they got you on any meds? 

Get well soon Pam!


MrsMM hows it going? I've checked your chart out, your temps still good, if you're not prego you have an amazing LP!!

x


----------



## 9babiesgone

No meds just progesterone, and a few herbs.


----------



## KendraNoell

Pam- even if your sick mother nature is still going to do its job :) 

9- yaaaaay so happy for you :)


----------



## pambolina21

oh 9...I'm so so so soooo happy for you...I'm in tears...I can't WAIT to see the pic!!! Feel free to text me anytime!!!

713 420 9444


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks Pam! Hope u are next. !!! :dust: can u text me your number 760-855-4909 . I'll be deleting that part after u read it


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good old progesterone! Glad to hear everything is ok, you deserve it after all you've been through x


----------



## MrsMM24

DG, so glad you were able to gt an appt and are excited for the arrival of the appt day! GL :dust:

MRSPTTC, I hope this TWW is being kind to you! :dust:

PAM, I hope you have started to feel better....

9, :flower: it is soooo good to hear that your scan has gone well, hoping the remaining 8.5 months go just as well! 

*AFM...*Well, AF snuck in on me this weekend. She was roaring too. In fact, each one since MC has been progressively more rough. I am keeping my appt with my doc which is after Thanksgiving just to check things out as I haven't had an AF like that since I first got AF. I was put on BC to help that and regulate it. Not an option I am going for this time though so we shall see. Sorry that I was M.I.A on you all this weekend. The saddness that DW and I went through was rough and the internet was the last thing on my mind. As well, the cramps and flow was soooo very strong, I wasn't moving anyway. I am happy to say, that we have decided that we will try again regardless and move forwar dinto what looks like will be December! We just aren't to the point to take break yet. Since it is later, we will have some time to get the donations and shipments scheduled (you know I am a planner so I will start that work this week) and then we will get a few more tests ( have alot left as we wait to test) and get the ball rolling in a couple of weeks. Still alittle sad, but not as much and cramping has gone down quite a bit so, I am here! GL FXD!:dust: to you all in the TWW, and the act of :sex: Catch that Eggy!!! :dust:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!! Well ive got wifi in my room in Thailand! Yaaayyy! Im on my iphone though so please excuse any spell mistakes! Lol! Anyway ive got sum exciting news, it looks like we are going for a gender scan whule we are here in next cple days! Hee hee!!! Its only £20! Everything here is sooooo cheap! We love the place, this is our 3rd time and as we love it so much here we thought well what a fab time and place to find out if we having a boy or girl!! Awwwwww!!! So we shall see! Just waiting to hear back from clinic then we will go for it! How exciting!! xx

How is everyone?

Cant wait to c your scan pic 9......congrats!! Progesterone is the best, its helped me with this pregnancy! Xx

Good luck Pam, hope u feel better soon xx

MrsMM am sorry AF arrived, rotten witch!!! Keep smiling babe you will get there xxx

Well im off to sleep its 12.40am here and im tired! Up early to go to the beach tomorrow! Whahoooo!! xx


----------



## laura_2010

Woohooo claire :happydance::happydance: Wish I was there... Hows ur bump?
Got me 20week scan 2mro :happydance: crnt wait to see them again and fx getta goood piccy!
Sorri AF got you Mrsmm :dohh: FX for next month Xmas!
Aww soo pleased for you 9 that is finaly happening to you.. :hugs:

U okies rach hun?
and pam and kendra n DG and AS? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks MrsMM, its not being kind, I don't wanna symptom spot but can't help it! :dohh:.

So sorry :witch: got you & that its a nasty one :hugs: & sorry to hear you and DW had a row, DH & I had a row Friday too, think its the clomid making me a cow bag, & I had dull cramps which were making me very irritable! Testing Saturday if AF doesn't show & it can't come quick enough! (Testing that is, not the witch!) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey claire!

omg how exciting! update us asap plz!! Glad you are having a fab time :)

Yes i am good thanks Laura, i'm on countdown now - drinking rlt, taking epo and next week will start going for long walks and bouncing on my ball. :happydance:
can't wait to see your 20wk pics, should be a lot clearer than 12 wk ones :) How you feeling hun? x

Sorry :witch: got you mrsmm, fx for a december :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Have fun at your gender scans ladies, how exciiiiting! :dance: MrsMM a question for you, which one is you with your avatar piccie with your DW? x


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi MRSPTTC, I am the lady in the white dress.... :thumbup:


----------



## pambolina21

6dpo and got a faint line this morning...sure hope its the start of something and not a cruel joke!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Laura- I'm hanging in there. I'm better than what I was last week. But have to start car shopping. :dohh: So I figure if I'm too busy for it over the next couple weeks, I can always wait until Dec. to buy a car or Jan. :shrug: That'll give me a chance to pay off some bills first so that I can afford the monthly payments without the cc hanging over my head.


----------



## KendraNoell

pambolina21 said:


> 6dpo and got a faint line this morning...sure hope its the start of something and not a cruel joke!!!

piiiiiiiic!!!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Omg Pam!!! Show us a piccie!! Fingers x'd for you xx

Well girls the scan is booked! Eeeeeeek! Tomorrow (wed) at 5pm Thai time which is 10am Uk time, not sure US time maybe about 5am! Lol! Am sooooooo nervous! DH is now saying he not sure if he wants too know and im the same! Ha ha! Am sure we will go ahead with it though!

So any final gender guesses girlies please xx

DG glad you are doin better chick, sending you hugs xx


----------



## KendraNoell

feels like a girl to me!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks Kendra, i must say im thinking girlie too! Only time will tell! xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Enjoy your scan Laura!!!! Cant wait to see pics! My bump is coming along nicely, i can hardly fit in any of my holiday clothes so am using elastic bands to make my denim skirt/shorts fit! Lol!! How is your bump? Do u feel much movement? I feel baby move quite a bit now, mainly when im just about to nod off/relaxing or eating!! xx

Rach, nearly there chick, take it easy honey!!! Am soooo excited for you! Have you felt any twinges/braxton hicks yet? My uterus gets quite tight for a few seconds every now n then, it scared me to start with but am use to it now, my MW said it cud be BH or just my uterus growing. It sometimes happens wen i need a Poop aswell! Lol! Oh the joys! xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just resubscribing again, stupid new bnb! Good job I could find it again! x


----------



## Flowerbaby

How are you MrsP???? Any new symptoms? xx


----------



## deafgal01

Babyhopes- I bet you're having a girl.

Pam- I hope this is the bfp you've been waiting for... Bring it on! Show a picture if you can!

:hi: Everyone else! Hope you're all having a good day!


----------



## 30mummyof1

i can't wait till tomorrow :wohoo: yes still defo think girly..:)

I know, i can't believe baby will be fully cooked on monday, its crazy! Yes i get bh's quite a bit now, often at night! :grr: he let me have a good night sleep last night though, yay!
Got to go and get my 36 week bloods done today :(

Yes we need to see pics Pam :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi babyhopes, I'm fine thanks for asking :flower:. I hate SS but can't help it! I've had creamy cm, dull ache on 5/6 & 6/7 dpo, some stabbing pains yesterday but didn't last long. My last 2 days temps have been super high, in fact today is my highest temp ever! I havent slept too well so its open circles, but I never sleep great so I don't think it would affect it that much & never has in the past :shrug:. No sore bbs when they usually would be so I'm hoping thats a good sign! Dying to test but its early so holding out til sat, 13 dpo! x


----------



## MrsMM24

YAY for your scan BABYHOPES!!! I can't wait to hear!!!

RACHEL, Your little one is gearing up for an awesome debut!!! I can't wait!

PAM, hope that is an indication of BFP! GL :dust:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, CD3, just hoping she eases out soon!!! I start making some preparations for donations and such. I have all my vitamins and items ready to go when the OV time comes. A Christmas BFP and a baby born near DWs birthday.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## laura_2010

Hiii bk frm scan, they both are perfect! And still one of each :) lil girl is head down across my bikni line, boy laying up towards boobies lol will post pics soon x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless Laura, typical boy! Plenty of time for him to turn though :) can't wait to see pics :)

Thanks mrsmm, sending lots of :dust: your way x


----------



## MrsMM24

Can't wait for the pics! Glad the scan was great!


----------



## laura_2010

Heres the Piccys :haha: Twin 1 is the girl and Twin 2 Boy... Must say again not brill piccys but she says its hard wen they was movnig soooo much :haha:
Plus the printer thing had sumthing wrong with it as you can see a line dwn middle :dohh: But you can kinda mk them out supose... It was amazing tho seeing back bone n hands.. zoomed in on lil boys man bits hehe :winkwink:
Next scan 5th jan :flower: Mw app next week... Girl had anteria placenta and boy has it to the back... 

Sending :dust::dust::dust: to you Ladies.. :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Lol didnt even post piccys :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0060.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0061.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KendraNoell

still beautiful :) claire I can't wait to find out your results!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Loving your pics Laura! Are your twinnies a result of clomid or IVF? Or just lucky?! :) x


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi MRSPTTC, I am the lady in the white dress.... :thumbup:

I thought it was! Very pretty! :flower: x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww beautiful piccies Laura!!! Am sooo happy for you! Have you chosen names yet??

Well not long to go before we set off for scan! DH has told me he really wants a boy, but im convinced its a girl! Eeeeeek! 

How is everyone today?

MrsP n Pam have u tested??? Good luck xx


----------



## KendraNoell

Yay you're a sweet potato! I will be impatiently waiting tonight to find out what you're having!!!! I will have to wait until the morning though, its already 1030 pm here :(


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks Kendra! Well i probs wont get back on here til i get back to hotel after scan unless i can get wifi whilst out but i doubt it! So it will be the morning in the US! How u feeling?? Hows your bump?? xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi babyhopes, my usual LP spotting started yesterday so I tested even though too early 9/10dpo & of course BFN. Big temp drop this morning too so I don't think I'm going to be lucky on my first clomid round :nope:. 

Good luck for your scan today! x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Could be IB MrsP!! Keeping everything crossed for you! xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks, I know there's still a chance but I usually get spotting before AF, in fact last cycle from 7dpo :growlmad: so I never rely on it being IB these days. But it could still be! x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP that sucks that you always get spotting before AF shows. :shrug: But one of these days you're gonna get your bfp and not realize the connection. :hugs: Hope you are getting a bfp.


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks Ladies...
Yes sorted names-ish lol...
Boy- Nico
Girl - Starla

Very diffrent but we like them lol.. :haha: 
Cannot wait to see what you having claire, I think gilr as well.. :flower: 
Very true DG the month I got bfp I didnt expect it at all late bfp.. maybe due to clomid.. plus I used to spot somthimes in between... so FX to you hun :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well im off for scan girls! Im so nervous im shaking! Be back on soon xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Laura & DG :hugs:. Laura what round of clomid did you get your BFP? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey everyone!

Laura, those names are lovely :) wish we were as organised as you! we are still no closer to deciding!

Claire- ooo i can't wait, i'm sure dh will still be on :cloud9: if it is a girl :) 

Goodluck mrspttc, hope it is ib. i had a little spot before i got my bfp :hugs:

How's everyone else? x


----------



## laura_2010

Ooooooh cannot wait... claire... :happydance::happydance:

Mrspttc - I took fertomid offline as my doc wudnt help me for another year I took 50mg frm CD2 - CD6... :thumbup:


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks Rach :thumbup: yeh OH named boy and me girl... im luving theses kicks... its maily sme time ish 5ish.. and mornings. lol... or wen I eat... is ur lil boy still giving off some good kicks at your stage?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh I've not heard of that Laura, so how long had you been taking it for? xx


----------



## laura_2010

Well I did some research online as I kept going for CD21 bloods and all came back No ovulation :cry: soo I knew of a friend who brought online some form of clomid and took them and got twins... To be honest It was kinda wrong of me to take it into my own hands but id been trying for a while and nothing, so I brought fertomid online as I can rember 30 tablets for £20-ish and they arrived jst CD 3 of AF so I started the following month... frm CD2 - CD6 I knew it was a big risk as I wasnt checked by a doc or owt.. so really naughty of me.. but deffo good has come of it...:thumbup: I wish u soo much luck hun and 2nd time lucky... wot CD day u taking it?


----------



## laura_2010

OOhhh andjst before bfp I lost 3 stone in weight and did loadsa exercise and drank loadsa water kept me self really healthy and toook folic acid as well... may or may not helped but... you never know :thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!!! Im back!!!!!!! And we are having..............a beautiful little...........GIRL!!!!!!!!!!! Am sooooooooooooo excited!!!! She's amazingly gorgeous n healthy! Awwwwww!!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## laura_2010

Awwwww Claire Sooo happy for u ..... did she pose good? Soo girl names it is :) xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yes she was good! My dates have been put back slightly but am leavin my ticker as it is. Ive got my 20 week scan wen i get back so hopefully she has caught up. Am so excited!! xx


----------



## laura_2010

awww bless... cannot wait to see piccys we ur back :thumbup: enjoy the rest of ur hols hun and get thining of them girly names xx :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahhh yay! i knew it! :haha: is your dh ok? What a lovely time to find out as well :)
so happy for you hun x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yes he's over moon Rach, he thinks he gona have an easy ride now its a girl as i will be able to do all the girly things with her! He said he never thought of that before so he pleased!! Cheeky monkey!! Awwww we both so chuffed!! xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: well now time for shopping for lots of pretty outfits :happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

Yay I knew it! I have the same vibes for myself so hopefully I an right about myself too!


----------



## MrsMM24

CLAIRE, yay! Pink Beauty!!! So happy for you.... 

LAURA, cuuute names, especially like Nico!

:wave: RACHEL!

*AFM...*Not much on this end, CD4, By the evening yesterday spotting was all that I was doing and this morning, it is an even lighter spot so, she is on her way out! Already sent out requests for donations to be sent and so now, I just temp, chart, and wait.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: mrsmm yay for the :witch: nearly being gone :) 
a week or so then till you start the donations :happydance:, have everything crossed for you hun x

When will you find out sex, Kendra?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls! Well im laid under a palm tree watching the world go by! Its a beautiful day on Koh Samui! Id love to live out here, we talking about coming out here for a month before i go back to work, thinking of when lo will be about 7/8 months old...we've seen couples with young babies out here just chillin on the beach and under palm trees, doing absolutely nothing all day! Pure heaven! Lol!

Well think we might be calling our DD Ruby...i really want Ruby Annie after my late nanna Annie who i was very close too and who's birthday dd's original edd was, am really hoping dd will hold out and be born on same day, 16th April, so we'll see!! Need to work on dh for the Annie middle name tho as he not a middle name person...im sure he will agree though, he slowly gwtting use too it!! lol!

How is everyone today?? What you all upto? x

MrsP, hows the testing goin? Have you had your progesterone levels tested as spotting early in your LP can be an indication of low prog? Just a thought. Good luck hun xx


----------



## deafgal01

babyhopes- that sounds like a fun plan- go to the beach when LO is 7 or 8 months old. :thumbup: Ruby Annie is a beautiful name. It's not a common name so that's perfect for your baby. Hopefully your man will warm up to Annie for the middle name.

I'm doing fine. I wrote a book in my journal today. :dohh: :haha: :rofl: Oh well, it's all good cuz it's my venting place. AF is gone so just waiting for fertile time to come around. :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi:

oh your making me so jealous! :haha: sounds lush!

I love that name, it was one that i suggested for a girl when we were having Thomas as we didn't know the sex. It was also my nan's name. My oh wasn't a fan of middle names either, he doesn't have one, where as i have 2! :haha: we compromised on one!

I have the midwife this morning, hoping she might be able to estimate ds's weight?:shrug: then swimming lesson for Thomas this afternoon. As my dd gets closer i start to get more worried about my waters going in the swimming pool! :rofl: but i don't want him to miss outso will carry on! :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww have a nice swim Rach! Hope you midwifes appt goes okay! My DD's weight was 187 grams yesterday! Perfect for 18 weeks! x

ThaNks DG! Glad AF almost gone!! Fingers x'd for bfp this cycle xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes Claire, All good, bp and iron levels are good and measuring bang on so looking like he should be an average weight, yay! Long as i make it to monday then i should be able to deliver at our local birthing centre :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

claire I knew it from the moment you had your BFP..I looked back at posts and I predicted your little girl! :flower: congrats! MRSMMS, Sorry about AF. Hope all is well with everyone. I am laying low..will peak in now and again..Hugs, Jodi- (AS)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Pam any news? 

9 congrats!

MRSPTTC, whats the latest??

I am ok me and OH are still seeing one another but no where near TTC..Thanks for all of the support to those who expressed concern! :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

AS yes i remember you predicted a girl for me straight away! Thanks chick! I got what i really really wanted!! :cloud9:xx

Hope you and oh can work things out and you will be able to give TTC another go babe....you know we are all here for you if you need to chat, rant or vent. Sending you lotsa hugs my beautiful chick xxxx:hugs::kiss::flower:


Rach, yaaaayyyy glad everything went well!! What do you mean if you make it by monday are you having a few niggles??? Oohhhhhh so exciting!!!! Have you dilated or does this happen after waters break?? :shrug:My goodness i think its time i started looking into labour etc coz i havent got a clue what happens when etc!!! Hee hee, i think im still in a dreamworld right now!!!:wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

No, no niggles yet! Its just you have to be 37 weeks to give birth there (from 37 to 42 is considered full term) He is 3/5ths palable which means she can feel 3/5ths of his head the other 2/5ths is engaged in my pelvis so thats a good sign although doesn't mean labour is imminent.
It depends hun, some women loose waters first, others not until in labour or even at delivery! 
Are you going to do any ante-natal classes?


----------



## 9babiesgone

So so tired lately mAde it to 9 weeks on Monday! Just feeling more confident about this one but wot feel too great till past my v-day 13 weeks along. 4 more weeks


----------



## MrsMM24

Enjoy that lovely weather.... rest and chill out with you OH and your growing little girl!

30, less than a month away... yay! Monday is a breeze, you will be delivering there!

JODI, miss you Hun! :hugs:

9, you will make it PAST 13 wks, hang in there Hun! :flower:

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD5, still lightly spotting, just a liner so I know she is on her way out by tonight! Moving right along for an OV likely at the end of the month or as early as the holiday this month. Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh yes am defo goin to antenatel classes, i honestly havent got a clue so think i need too, it also gives me a chance to have a hospital visit which is great. The hospital im having baby in is quite small, its in a village near us and has a lovely maternity unit...looking forward to havin a nosey round! All sounds promising then Rach, shouldnt be too long now! How exciting!!xx:hugs:

Great news 9, glad to hear all okay!! Look 4ward to cing ya scan pic, u havin anymore scans?? x


----------



## KendraNoell

You will get there I know it! 

I hope hope hope that my Dr will try to find out gender for me at my appointment on the 29th. I will be 16 weeks. And if baby is spread eagle like he/she was this last time it shouldn't be hard. But I have heard my Dr will refer me to the imaging clinic to find out the gender so I may not know until later than that. But he did try to look for me last time because the baby was so spread out LOL. He/she looks very relaxed in there, hopefully it will be a chill baby!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Kendra i cant wait to find out what you are having, im thinkin girly for you!!! Not long too go!! xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, this is a read & run as sometimes the thread goes too fast & when you're on your phone its hard to respond to everyone properly. Will post properly tomorrow night when I'm on the laptop, but its not looking good, spotting worsening & bfn tonight :sad1: x x x


----------



## 30mummyof1

If you can go to some then it'll defo be worth it Claire, they stopped doing them where i am when swine flu came about (i got one with Thomas!) and haven't reinstated them, also birthing centre doesn't do visits as they are apparently too busy! but i have looked at a video on you-tube! :haha:
yeah i'm defo ready to pop, shall update you all with any progress over next few weeks :) 

I'm going to say boy Kendra :)

ahh sorry its not looking good mrspttc, big :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Sorry to hear that your spotting has gotten heavier MRSPTTC.... :hugs:

KENDRA, I want to put a bid in for a Boy as well.... 

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD6, begin checking CM today. OPKs on Sunday. Woke this morning and AF seems to have left.... Moving right along for an OV. Hoping to OV in about 2 weeks and got 1st confirmation of donation shipment for the 18th. I have been on my vitamins since cycle #1 after MC and till going. I have been keepin gup with my eating and exercising and things are coming together for my Christmas gift! Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## pambolina21

hope everyone is well...hAd carpal tunnel surgery today...in pain :-(

still no bfp...just faint lines


----------



## MrsPTTC

Right, now I have caught up with everyone!

Laura &#8211; Yes I agree with you that buying the online clomid was a big risk and perhaps a little naughty :haha: but it sounds like you had no choice! I can&#8217;t believe your doc wouldn&#8217;t help you for another year when you&#8217;d had CD21 bloods showing anovulation!! :saywhat:. I&#8217;m taking the clomid CD2-6 too. Fab that you got your BFP first cycle! You&#8217;re lucky you&#8217;re not having quints with you taking it unmonitored lol! Did you see you documentary on the idential girl quints, or was it sextuplets, I can&#8217;t remember! It was on earlier in the year and it was fab. They were a result of Clomid! Apparently they weren&#8217;t warned of the risks! I don&#8217;t need to lose any weight but I am on a healthy eating diet with DH, well sometimes I cheat as he&#8217;s the one doing the diet really! It&#8217;s no sugar, gluten, dairy or preservatives so everything is fresh and all you&#8217;re supposed to drink is green tea and water. I don&#8217;t drink enough water though so maybe I should! 3 stone is a huge amount of weight to lose, well done! :thumbup:

Babyhopes &#8211; congrats on your little girl!! :dance: Hope you&#8217;re having a fab holiday! Love the name Ruby! I wanted that but some friends of ours called their baby girl it in March so that&#8217;s out! I was a bit gutted, but one of those things. I like Lily, Evie and Amelie for girls at the minute, DH likes Lily too, though we don&#8217;t sit and chat about baby names when we&#8217;re still TTC :haha: I had my progesterone checked in July which came back no ovulation had occurred so I&#8217;d kind of hoped the spotting was due to annovulation, but obviously I&#8217;ve definitely ovulated this month and still had spotting from 9/10 DPO so it mustn't that! I might email my FS about it, but he didn&#8217;t seem concerned, in fact shrugged the spotting off as though it was normal :shrug:.

MrsMM &#8211; yay for the donations coming soon!!

DG &#8211; glad your :witch: has left!

30mummy &#8211; not long now for you at all! You must have been one of the first BFP&#8217;s on the thread?!

AS &#8211; nice to see you back, hope you and OH are ok :hugs: 

Yay to 9 weeks 9!!

Kendra &#8211; I&#8217;m thinking girl for you too!

Pam &#8211; what do you mean no BFP just faint lines? Faint lines ARE BFP&#8217;s &#8211; a line is a line hun! Have you tried a digi? GL. Hope your pain from your op goes soon.

AFM &#8211; I had horrible stabbing pain cramps through my uterus last night, they were so bad I went to bed with a hot water bottle on my tummy/between my legs! Anyway after thinking all sorts such as Ectopic pregnancy and bowel obstructions I think it&#8217;s just been a very bad case of wind! :blush:. I&#8217;m feeling quite a bit better today but not 100%, the pains seem to be travelling higher, almost to my rib cage so I think it&#8217;s the wind trying to get out! The stabbing pains have gone, it&#8217;s more a discomfort. I&#8217;ll see how things go over the next few days and if it&#8217;s still bad Monday I&#8217;ll make a doctor appointment. I&#8217;ve taken more tests, I bought some cheapies, £1 for a box of 3 so I thought what the heck? :bfn:&#8217;s obviously :sad1:.

Is anyone or has anyone used a CBFM? I was wondering whether to buy one but am not sure it would help me more than OPK&#8217;s? :shrug:

xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks everyone. I have a new iPad 2 so I will be online more try to catch up with u all soon hehe.


----------



## KendraNoell

Thank God you finally got with the program 9


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes mrspttc, more or less, can't believe this part has nearly come to an end, but i will still be around to support everyone till they get their lo or lo's! :) :hugs: :)

I used a cbfm, and got my bfp 2nd cycle with it. I found it easier than opk's as it tells you clearly whether you have low, medium or peak fertility for that particular day, takes the guessing out of whether a line is dark enough to indicate ovulation or not! I bought mine on ebay and sold it again for the same price so it was definitely value for money :) 
If you have any questions please let me know hun x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Sorry Kendra! I couldn't afford to fix my comp it ws. Totally fried.so now I have Internet on this ipad2. H ow is everyone? Snding a ton of :dust: to everyone who needs it and hoping all our preggos are doing alright.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I don't have an iPad so I'm not in the cool club :haha:. Good to see you'll be online more 9!

30 - thanks for your advice on the cbfm hun. I had a look at the reviews on amazon & though most were great there were a number of bad ones where it was saying they were ovulating but they weren't & also it giving highs all the time & at the time they haven't ovulated :shrug:. Also apparently its not good for wonky cycles which mine sometimes are. I think as with trying anything new, maybe its coincidence & they would have fallen pregnant without it. Who knows, anyway as its such a lot of money, (I didn't realise how expensive the sticks were too!) I'll maybe give it a couple more months & suggest it to my FS, though if he disagrees OPKs & temping help you get pregnant quicker then I think I know what the answer will be ha ha! I'm pretty good at monitoring my cycle & reading OPKs anyway.

So :witch: flew in this morning...Pretty gutted with it being my first clomid cycle, but I saw it coming! DH & I had a row about him getting so drunk last night, I told him no baby this month & all he did was blame my bad mood on my AF! He hasn't said anything about being upset it wasn't our month, what an ar*se! :cry: x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls!

MrsP am so sorry the witch got ya babe! Men can be so insensitive and selfish pricks at times! My DH can be a right arse, sometimes i dream of giving him a hard right hook with a boxing glove on! Lol! Hope he is being a bit nicer too you today :hugs:xx

Well think we having a name change! Lol! My DH has now decided he dosent bloody like Ruby anymore after it took us so long to decide! Ugh! Give me that boxing glove!!! Lol!! So we thinking more Poppy now, do you think 'Poppy Annie' sounds right? I love it but DH unsure, typical! :wacko:

How is everyone today??:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

This is true, you can't tell whether it would have worked without it but i'd say you have to take the 1st month of using it as a trial as its getting to know your body so the reviews might have been written a little prematurely?? I didn't have any highs in 1st month, just low straight to peak! but do whatever works best for you x

I love the name Poppy, Claire, i think Poppy Annie works...what is your surname?:) 
We still don't have a name for our lo, so don't worry just yet!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Surname is Salvin so she would be called Poppy Annie Salvin. Thought you had chosen Max?? Golly you havent got long to decide chick! What names do you have to chose from?? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep that works hun :) Lovely x

Well we don't really have a list..:haha: we both like Max but aren't sure, i like Oliver and oh likes Daniel and thats as far as we've got!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh and not sure if you know hun, Amelia is back in x factor! I'm rooting for her to win now, Janet has become dull!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yaaaaayyyyyy! Fantastic news about Amelia! My mam had text me the other day tp say she might be goin back in! Yipppeee! Was she any good last night? Yes i agree about Janet i think she is a one trick pony, quite boring tbh! x

Love all 3 of your boys names! Its a big decision isnt it! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks babyhopes! I think Poppy Annie really goes with your surname, in fact better than Ruby would (though still love it), :thumbup:. 

30, yes maybe they didn't give the cbfm a chance. I can't believe you don't have a name yet! Not long now, but I didn't have a name when I was born, so they called me things like Flossie & silly things like that until they had one. I really like Max but DH doesn't, also Oliver is very popular.

Yay for Amelia back in x factor! She's from the North East like me so I'm rooting for her!

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Im from north east too MrsP! I used to live in Middlesbrough but we moved near Yarm (not sure if u heard of it) about 4 years ago. I see you from washington. Yes i think i prefer Poppy with my surname! 

How u feeling today?? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes she was good, i think the best act last night so i think she should get through tonight :)

Its so tricky isn't it, apparently my oh has only got to d in the alphabet so far so he might throw a few more names into the bag and maybe i'll like one of them when he suggests it, i don't know?! :shrug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Babyhopes, yes i know where yarm is, is that where tall trees was/is? 

30, yes I agree I thought Amelia was fab too from what I heard, we were at friends so it was a bit hard to hear! 

I'm feeling much better today thanks. DH has agreed to a second SA like the FS recommended (even though 1st results were fab.) I'm going to email the consultant tomorrow & ask if I can have another progesterone blood test to make sure the results are good after ovulation (last test showed no ovulation.) I had a damn good drink last night, & I couldnt have done that if I were preggo! :drunk: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well oh has thrown Henry into the pot, although i am not keen! :haha: I mean i like it, just can't imagine it for my lo' so guess Max is still the only contender unless i can pursuade him, which i am hoping once he's seen me give birth! :haha:

Thats good news then mrsp, best to make sure everything is all ok:) Sounds good, i am looking forward to a good drink now...


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hmmm Henry is interesting! Its cute & an 'in' name at the minute. We quite like Harry & George too x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i love both of those, its just my next door neighbours little boy is George and we have a friend with a Harry, although don't see them much anymore so i do keep thinking..could i get away with it?! 
apparently Harry is short for Henry even though its the same amount of letters! :shrug: which i didn't realise so oh says that we could call him Henry and Harry!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Started bleeding last night and went to hospital , where the doctors believed I lost the baby . I am not sure if I can be doing this anymore. Hnestly I am su re I can't. Sending love and hugs to you all


----------



## MrsPTTC

9 I am so so sorry honey :sad1:. Sending you huge :hugs: & hope you are ok x


----------



## MrsPTTC

30mummyof1 said:


> Yes i love both of those, its just my next door neighbours little boy is George and we have a friend with a Harry, although don't see them much anymore so i do keep thinking..could i get away with it?!
> apparently Harry is short for Henry even though its the same amount of letters! :shrug: which i didn't realise so oh says that we could call him Henry and Harry!

I didn't know that, very strange! I think if you don't see them much anymore you could definitely get away with it! :flower: x


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Oh no 9... That blows. :nope: :flower: :hugs: Sending prayers and thoughts in your way.


----------



## KendraNoell

9 no matter what direction you decide to go, the fact that you have went through this so many times and still have your sanity and the fact that you can still be a great mother to your kids and everything, you are the strongest woman I know.

Claire- I think Poppy Ann sounds better than Poppy Annie. Just saying :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am not strong at all. FOr the first time in over an year I relapsed with si, just bc I was so stressed with this loss. I am failing. I give up with the ttc. Completely. Even my own daughter knew I was pregnant she is super smart, and she caught on and now. She keeps asking when is the baby. Coming out of mommys tummy. :cry:


----------



## KendraNoell

I say you're stronger because I would have gave up a long time ago.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Well I don't know why I did. It hurts too much to breathe.


----------



## Flowerbaby

So sorry 9, sending you hugs x


----------



## MrsMM24

9, so sorry to hear the news. :hugs:I can understand why you feel how you do, you have been through so very much TTC. However, I think you are completly wrong about your strength... Look at your lovely kids.... they are here, you didn't fail! You gave it your all, and although you are quitting right now, you never know what spirit will move you in the future and you just may TTC again. Taking a break is what has been the positive factor for alot of women. Relax, rest, love on those beauties you have already created, continue to be the pilar of strength to us as you chat and all will be well... GL FXD!:dust:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD11. First donations begin on CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Thanksgiving threw it off a little, but my OV days have been CD17, 18, and 21 and the average of the three is CD19. Watching my chart closely and willing to squeeze in more donations if they become avail.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Sorry 9 (((big hugs)) I do disagree however with giving up a long time ago! If I gave up when I wanted to, I would have never had my beautiful Gianna. Keep well and keep chin up! Dont give up on your dreams! xoxox


----------



## MrsMM24

JODI....HEY! Miss you!!! :hugs:

*AFM...*Getting more anxious as I am looking at my chart form as it has in the past 2 cycles. Donations are right around the corner and I am ready! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Then enjoy my holiday eating, and worry about the DPO afterwards!! I have CD23 on standby.... Watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: everyone!

Just thought i'd check in and see how your all doing?
any new signs/testing? 

and how are the mums to be doing? Claire - you must be home now? 

xx


----------



## MrsMM24

OMG!!!!a 2 weeks to go and baby boy will be here!!! :happydance:

I don't really have an update, I am in the busy part of the journey, the thick of things, I am 1 donation down and 4 to go!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD16, OV is definitely approaching... Donations Tomorrow morning, early!!! CD16, CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! My cervix has also begun to soften and move. CM is looking good. I was hoping not to OV until CD18/19 and so far so good so I won't complain if OV starts any time this week!! FXD! I have been on my green tea, grapefruit juice, vitamins, eating, and sleep. Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi Rach!!! Yup im back! Only just though! We landed at 11am this morn after a 26 hour journey so im aching all over and soooo bloody tired!! :sleep: just had sum lunch, picked our dog up from kennels and now im laid in my pj's on sofa! Little missy is kickin me like crazy today, just as im trying to nap! Lol!:baby:

How are you hun?? OMG only 2 weeksish to go!! How exciting! Are you nervous?? xx

How is everyone else?? Very quiet on this thread at mo! Where is everyone?? xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhhh i got my 20 week scan tomorrow! Cant wait to see our bubs again!! Really hope everything ok with her[-o&lt;


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know 2 weeks, where has time gone! Only nervous now and again, but otherwise just impatient! :haha: Feel like i'm just sat here waiting now, wondering if the little twinges mean anything! 

all sounds good mrsmm, i have everything crossed this will be your month hun x

oh blimey Claire, no wonder your knackered! get as much rest as poss hun, when do you have to go back to work? x
Goodluck for 2mos, can't wait to see new pics. so exciting :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks hun, am back at work thurs n fri so not too bad. Yes lookin forward to tmor, bit nervous as per usual but excited too!

Ohhhhh twinges Rach! Could be a sign! I know im impatient now and im only 5 months!! Time is certainly flying by though! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh you get lots of twinges towards the end hun, thats the problem! its just needs to be regular and in a pattern...sighhh :haha:


----------



## laura_2010

Hii Ladies... :thumbup:

Crnt wait to see your scan piccy claire... bet ur excited to see ur little girl again :haha:
Glad u had a nice hoilday tho!
Rach wow not long now till you have your little boy :hugs::hugs: keep us updated, :winkwink:

I went doc's yesterday as had a mild water infection, so thats being treated :dohh: and they checked my belly and said the top of were the babies are was 6cm above my belly botton she said that was BIG for 22 weeks.. and got put onto a twin heartbeat moniter so could hear them at the same time... :cloud9: There proppa giving me good kicks now, and OH felt it as well he was proppa :happydance: lol...

FX for you mrsMM :happydance: this will be your month!! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Laura, i will do :) wonder if they took into account you would be bigger for twins, i know the usual rules don't apply?! but your be having regular scans so i'm sure everything is normal hun x

goodluck today Claire :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girlies!!!

Well im still knackered! Went to bed at 7pm and slept like a log til 4am and been wackaday since then! Missy moo was kicking me from 4am aswell so no chance i could get back to sleep anyway!:baby: LOL! So looks like another early night for me...it does take a few days to get back to normal after holidays anyway dosent it!:shrug:

Awwww Laura i bet that was amazing hearing both heartbeats together! How sweet! Glad all is okay with the twins...hope your water infection clears up soon babe xx:hugs:

Not long til scan and i cant wait to see missy moo again, we are going to ask them the sex today and not tell them we already know just to make sure its defo a girl! Im sure it is though as i have a pic of her labia from our gender scan so would be amazed if she had grown a willy in 2 weeks! LOL!!:dohh:

Thanks Rach, will post piccies as soon as i get back.......hope you okay chick xx:hugs:

MrsMM, shouldnt belong before you are in the TWW again....really hope you catch that eggy this month!!:thumbup:

Where is everyone else?? :shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

I'm around. just keeping myself over-busy... If that's possible. :shrug: In fact, I've been so active and busy with stuff the past few days that I was actually exhausted. :shock: That's a change.

Anyways, not sure where I am exactly- I thought I would be in my 2ww for sure by now but having eggwhite cm tonight threw that thought off so not sure what that means for me now. I guess I should go back to using opk if I can order some soon.

How's everyone else doing? Glad to hear about the dr visits going good for some of you and some of you getting ready to go to the dr (and hopefully see your babies again).


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies :flower:. I agree its been quiet on here, until now that is! My 2nd round clomid is over with, now just waiting to ovulate :coffee:. I've got a FS appointment next week though to discuss my mid LP spotting x


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck with OV MRSPTTC, I am kinda waiting too.... :dust:

DG, that's good to stay busy. I use OPKs as a 2ndary measure to be sure it is approaching, since I have to set up donations. GL :dust:

LAURA, that is soooo awesome, the twins are going to be just fine.

BABYHOPES, sounds like the energy hasn't returned to you yet in 2nd trim, hang in there.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD17, Another donation in about 2 hours! 2 down 3 to go!!! CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! CM is looking good still and softcups are working lovely! Hoping I OV tonight or tomorrow! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls! Been for scan and all is great!! We are definetly having a girl and she is such a cutie!! Very laid back n chilled out, all she did was have a stretch and a yawn and then pouted with her fab lips for a photo! Will post scan pics later or in mornin as im still out and about. Hope you all ok xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh how cute Claire :) so excited for you :happydance:. Have you bought her any outifts yet? there's so many gorgeous girls clothes out there :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

Congrats on finding ou it is a girl baby hopes. Hope you are all doing well. I have kinda decided not to ttc anymore. Sending tons of blessings to all of you. Nd can not wait to see pictures of your babies.


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: 9

Thanks MrsMM

How lovely babyhopes! So is it still Poppy for the name? Or you back on Ruby?

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Heres the scan pics of our little lady :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 10









photo (2).jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Flowerbaby

Still unsure as to whether she is Poppy or Ruby yet MrsP....think we gona wait until she is born to see which suits her best! Roll on ovulation, i bet it isnt too far away now! Got everything crossed for you hun xx

9, sorry for what you have been through, thank you for your support chick xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh great pics Claire, she looks like she is blowing bubbles! bless :)

:hugs: 9


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw thanks hun! I ovulated on CD18 last cycle so might not be for another week, but could happen sooner with the clomid, who knows?!

Gorgeous pics! Well it will be a surprise for your friends & family if you're undecided on a name! :) 

x


----------



## KendraNoell

Awww great pics :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks girls!! xx

Kendra how are you hun? It cant be long now until you find out the sex?? Hows the bump coming along??

Rach how are you today?? any signs of ds's arrival yet?? Hope you ok and getting lotsa rest!

Well im a bit achey today....feel a bit under the weather tbh so not doing much :sleep::sleep::sleep:

I saw baby move this morning it was bizarre!! I felt her kicking me up near my belly button which is different as never felt it so high so i got my iphone and shone it on my belly and my belly was moving all over!!! I think she was doing acrobats inside me! Sooooo cute! :baby:


----------



## 30mummyof1

No signs yet hun, had a mummy to be massage yesterday and it can help put you in labour if your body is ready but obviosuly mine isn't yet! oh well, going to take Thomas to park and have a longish walk see if that helps :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww bless ya!! Well enjoy your walk! Massage sounds lovely, im going to reflexology tonight so hoping it may help with my aches at min.xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg, it feels like i've been kicked really hard in the foo foo! he must be so low now. No contractions or anything though.. Seeing the midwife tomorrow so see what she thinks!

Enjoy your refelexology hun :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Mrsmmrs24 i miss you! Good luck this cycle!

Claire, lovely pics! Awe shes gorgeous!

Happy holidays everyone much love to you all!


----------



## MrsMM24

Aw, that was awesome a Mommy to be massage! 

Hope everyone is well.... Happy Thanksgiving to all, even those not in the U.S.!

AS - take care Hun, looking forward to hearing more from you soon....

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD18, Ok, donations are tiring me and my chart doesn't indicate OV yet, so, next donation is CD20, and CD23!!! Could have missed the surge with the OPK as my CM is now creamy, but my temp hasn't dropped so I will assume I am still fertile. Hoping I OV tonight! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy Thanksgiving to you all :)


----------



## KendraNoell

SO excited for Thanksgiving and being able to eat like a pig LOL.

Claire I hope to find out soon but who knows. I know I have an appointment on Tuesday but I know its not the gender scan, I think I will be booking that at that appointment. So hopefully the beginning of December. I want to know as soon as possible! LOL!

Had a rough day yesterday, guy came in to do the windows at my work and carried in an open container of ammonia that was still concentrated... made it hard to breathe and eyes were burning for a bit, hoping that didn't affect baby but I can't see anything online that says I need to be worried, should I call the Dr?


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- that sucks... I don't think it would affect baby. Best check with the dr to be on the safe side.


----------



## KendraNoell

Dr said whatever damage could have been done can't really be reversed but she thinks I'm ok.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh that sounds ok then Kendra :hugs:

Well i thought i was in early labour last night, had about 8/10 mild contractions but they disapeared over night. Kinda good really as my oh is working an hour and half away today and has tomorrow and the weekend off so later today would be much better! :haha:
Seeing midwife later :)

Hows everyone else? x


----------



## KendraNoell

I got baby's HB on the doppler for almost a minute yesterday, can't figure out how to post it online though :(


----------



## Flowerbaby

Rach how are ya hun? OMG you getting there babes!!! What did midwife say?? Im soo excited for ya!! Lets hope ds hangs on til weekend then xx

Kendra, its lovely hearing there heartbeat isnt it! How wonderful chick xx

Well im fine, growing steadily! Baby seems to be gettin in a kickin routine now, she has a good kick for half hour or so around 5am then she kicks a as soon as i have brekky then goes nutty once im ready to go to sleep on a night! Bless!! Bought my first pink purchase yesterday, a cute dinky little cardigan from Benetton! Its adorable! Then last night my DH gave me £1000 in cash to go shopping for baby and buy whatever i wish!! Hee hee! How fab! January sales here i come!!! Found a lovely cot we want, its a sleigh cotbed, so cute, and gettin our nurserywear from mamas n papas. I cant wait to go and shop til i drop!! xx

How is everyone else?? Anyone in TWW or testing yet??? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

hiya!

Well no signs for me today so far, really thought the walk last night might have got things going as i had so many cramps but nope :( Just wish walking didn't hurt so much!
Midwife said baby was even lower which is good, and its just a waiting game now.

omg! i'm so jealous! you are a lucky lady :happydance: You've done well only buying one pink thing hun, i think i would have bought tons by now! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Should be in the 2ww now... I'm already getting pms symptoms. Boo... Like I peed so many times this morning- I don't know how that's possible considering I wasn't drinking any fluids this morning and this afternoon I'm feeling a little sick. Too early for implantation I think but hard to know when exactly I am in my dpo. :shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhh DG sounding promising that your eggo maybe preggo with those early symptoms! Any idea when af is due??? Am excited for you babe, hpe this is your month!! xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

30 - eek hope something happens soon! (But when is convenient for you and DH of course :haha:) 

DG - fingers crossed for you. And as babyhopes puts it - hope your eggo is preggo! Ha I love that saying!

Kendra - how lovely for you, hearing the heartbeat! :flower:

Babyhopes - I can't believe you've only bought one pink thing too! And OMG, how generous is DH! I hope you spend it wisely - though I don't know if that's possible in Mamas and Papas lol!

I've been looking at wall stickers for my kitchen but came across these for a nursery, they a fab!

https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/aijographics/product/sweet-dreams-wall-sticker

https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/nutmeg/product/we-made-a-wish-and-you-came-true-wall-quote

https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/aijographics/product/you-are-my-sunshine-wall-quote


MrsMM - how's ovulation looking? I'm just waiting too :coffee:.

Pam - you haven't been on in a while, everything ok?

x


----------



## deafgal01

I highly doubt it. I'm having break out on my chin/face so I know that is a sure sign of my period coming in about 7 days or so.


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah I'm worried about Pam too, hope nothing is wrong....


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes, hope Pam is ok too :hugs:

Thanks Mrsp, nothing to report today. Trying to carry on as normal best i can :haha:

Hope ov' isn't too far away. FX this is it dg :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Pam told me that she. Was done with ttc, just finally ok with just being an mom to her other kids, and not focusing on adding another one. She seems to be ok when I talked to her.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw no 9, what a shame. Well maybe if they take a break they might have an 'oops', that happened to a friend of mine who'd been trying 5 years!

Well with thanks to clomid I got a positive opk late last night, CD14, a first! Unfortunately DH & I aren't the best of friends today as he didn't get home from his night out until 8am this morning!!! So who knows if we'll get to BD today or not, & we've got a night out tonight so he'll be too drunk later! :dohh: x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah maybe. I am just stop trying. So I know how she feels. If an accident happens, but otherwise I am done.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I understand 9, as its not conceiving you have a problem with, its carrying. You've been through so much heartache. So sorry you've had to give up but I don't blame you, I would do the same :hugs: x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks. You are so supportive


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: 9 :hugs: Pam I'm sorry to hear you ladies are going to stop trying but I don't blame you with all the heartache of trying. I hope you both accidentally get pregnant and surprise, a sticky bean for both of you.

Bit better today... Still sleeping more though. We'll see what happens.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks deaf, I hope more so for pam than me I feel like she deserves it more. Hw are you ?


----------



## KendraNoell

DG the tiredness and peeing are good signs.

I know if I was in Pam's position I would feel the same way but I would NEVER leave this thread without at least giving people my contact info so they could keep touch with me.


----------



## deafgal01

I did not have to pee as much today so yay but still tired. I am doing fine. How about y'alls?


----------



## KendraNoell

Took a nap and woke up feeling crappy. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## 30mummyof1

How's everyone today?

Claire- hows it beng back at work?

I''m still waiting for this little monkey to pop out! :haha: Going to try and fit a long walk in later. :)

Any testing been going on?


----------



## asibling4gi04

ALL I AM SAYING IS GOOD LUCK TO ALL MISS YOU LADIES. YES TTC IS BEGINNING THIS MONTH I WILL LET U KNOW WHEN I GET MY BFP! MRSMMS24 THINKING OF YOU! <3:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh glad you are giving it another go as, good luck hun xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Hope everyone that celebrated Thanksgiving had a good one!

30, guess those were just Braxtons... Come on out little one!!

KENDRA, Awesome to hear the little one, I can't wait till the day I am waiting to hear another LO. 

BABYHOPES, sounds like you have an active kicker there....

DG, I'm in the TWW too, FF changed my DPO by one day so... :dust:

9, thanks for the update on Pam. :hugs: to you both.

MRSP, YAY for the +OPK boooo, for DHs actions. Hope you all were able to make up for a TTC BD! :dust:

JODI!!! Keep me posted Hun on the TTC... I will definitely be letting you know about this cycle....

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 6DPO (FF changed 1 day today), I had a doc appt today. Not much info, no bloodwork because I am TTC and only 6DPO and I could possibly be implanting, but made an appt for 3 weeks from now as my cycles have been crazy since July MC. So we shall see. I am not going to temp past 8DPO so 2 days is it (temp declining now) and I don't know if I am going to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) Last night I had to sleep with the fan as I was sooo hot! And on Friday, I slept for like 17 hours, Saturday I slept for about 12hours. I am having some weird cramping today so my nerves are bad. As well, last night, by brother, announced that they are pregnant, again, my nephew turns 1 tomorrow. I of course was and am happy but was soooo like man, when am I going to be blessed again.... However LIKEAUSTRALIA got her BFP so I am so very happy and concetrating on that. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww good luck MrsMM, hope this is your month! Im stalking you!!! xx

AS, sooooo happy for you that you are goin to TTC again!! Hope u keep us updated with any symptoms you have, i will be stalking you and praying for your BFP!! Hugs xx

Rach, any movement yet?? Ohhhh not long til LO us 100% cooked! I cant believe how quickly time has flown! xx

Well im good, went shopping today and bought sum family xmas pressies and summore little bits for baby, got her a cute little pink dress n socks n sum babygro's & scratchmits. Oh i also got my pram bag and a few other bits so im slowly getting organised! Once xmas is out the way then i will start the nursery, cant wait!! x

How is everyone else?? Any news?? xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Happy 16 weeks Kendra!!!!! How are you hun?? Hope you feeling better xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep 1 week today! :happydance:

Nothing much really hun, just few aches and pains and twinges here and there. 
Be exciting when you start nursery hun, i will post pics of mine when he's arrived and we've added the blue bits! :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww cant wait to see your nursery hun and your little boy! Hope you gona post piccies!!! xx

Well im off to bed as at work in morn, its not too bad being back at work! I dont really do very much tbh just answer the phone and welcome customers in shop....n thats bout it! Think im gona have a bit of preplanned sicky time at some point in Jan, take sum leave in Feb then im hoping to leave mid march so i dont plan on being there very much!! Lol!! Naughty me! Hee hee!! Xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes of course :)

:haha: naughty naughty! don't blame ya though! x


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks for the support and MRSMMS24 I cannot wait for your updates! I will be stalking from a distance. How is everyone feeling?? :) Hugs ASIB


----------



## MrsMM24

Stalk away JODI!

Hi Ladies! Just a little update from me...
*AFM...*PLEASE stalk my chart.... 7DPO , the worst night of sleep. I was so hot, DW woke me because I was sweating and said I could turn fan on me. Twinges galore as well... I soooo hope this is some sign of a BFP. Tomorrow is last day of temping, I am not going to temp past 8DPO. Going to do all I can NOT to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) I hope I am blessed to join my brother this month with a BFP. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## deafgal01

Eh not great... Idk if it's from the sudden change in my food habit or if it's Pms related. :dohh: oh well. I will know soon enough. Just feel sickly lately- mostly nausea.. Strange I can eat salty food but not stand milk/honey. :rofl:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Well today we had sex and tmi I went to feel down there and I had egg white stretchy cm. Might have accidentaly had sex on a fertile day. I only looked down bc I felt wet And it was a lot later after we did it so I shouldn't still be wet so in though it might be blood t nope.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Deaf gal sounds good signs to me, nd mrsmm I think your chart is looking great but I suck at charts so I hope this is it for you. Crossing my fingers for both of you


----------



## KendraNoell

MrsMM sounds like good signs... DG sounds like good signs too... as for me I'm in a crap mood been feeling horrible the last few days, have an OB appointment today and my back has been sore for weeks and I'm tired of being poo pooed around about it... am hoping Dr gives me something for the pain because its enough to make me ill... and I know as I put on weight it will be worse.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I don't know if it was smart for me to go on a diet this week. :dohh: I told my husband I'd do the phrase 1 of South Beach diet with him and I started that yesterday- but we're only going to do phrase 1 for one week, and then switch off to phrase 2 (he's been trying it out over the past month or so- whereas I haven't been strictly following it when I'm at work or away from home)... :-= I'm already missing my carbs... It's my weakness... Already lost 5 pounds since last time I checked my weight over the weekend. :shock: No idea about today. :shrug:

Only reason I suggested that to him, was so we could recover from the feast last week (or rather last two weeks)... I know he's been trying to lose weight. It doesn't help we still have Christmas to look ahead to... :dohh:


----------



## KendraNoell

That's why its an awesome time to be pregnant LOL


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: lightly salted food makes me nausea too... Just a lil bit. Hmm... Wonder what else makes me feel that way. I'm taking vegetables and hummus to work tonight- hopefully that one I can handle. :shrug: I was hungry all day today. :dohh:


----------



## KendraNoell

You work overnights DG? I thought you worked at a school?


----------



## deafgal01

Vegetables and hummus- yummy and no side effects- yay! I stay full better and longer with such food anyways.

Kendra- I do work at a school overnights. We have residential students cuz some live too far from the school to commute daily so they stay in the dorms which is where I come in the picture. I'm a dorm supervisor. Basically I make sure they sleep thru the night fine, am here if they wake up with bad dream or feeling sick, and wake them up for school in the mornings along with breakfast in the cafeteria.


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSMMS24 OMG you are sooooo preg I feel it! Yippee..waiting for your announcement mama! <3 hugs!

DG, I am thinking we are having a 2 for one special on the BFP this month! How exciting..waiting for your announcement as well!

HUGS ALL..OPK TESTING BEGINS TODAY! :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

:shock: I found something this morning that I thought I had LOST... :yipee: :wohoo: I found my rose quartz stone in the garage... :blush: :cloud9: I am so happy it wasn't that far away from me all this time... :haha: Probably was giving the bugs or something in the garage some baby dust... :rofl:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Wll I started planaquil yesterday for my lupus. I hope this is my ticket to less flares and maybe an sticky bean


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!!

Ohhh DG finding your rose quartz could mean that you are preggo!!! Am very excited for you!! When is your af due? Sending you lotsa babydust!:dust::dust::dust:

AS, hope you get a positive opk very soon! Keep us updated!! xx

9, so does this mean that you are TTC again?? Gosh you are very brave after all you have been through lately, hope your new medicaton helps your lupus and helps your beanie stick! x

How is everyone else?? xx


----------



## MrsMM24

9, looks like you could be in the TWW.... GL

KENDRA, I hope your back feels better Hun! :flower:

DG, no, probably not a good time to diet, however, finding your quartz could soo be a good sign! :dust:

JODI!!!! From your lips Hun.... I hope I am!!! :dust: Nice avatar pic! :flower:

BABYHOPES, how are you?

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 8DPO, I felt so cold last night, but DW said I felt hot, temp doesn't suggest I was cold. Last day I am tracking temp, don't care to see the numbers drop. No SS to report really. Not sure why, but feeling like I am out.... Well...:shrug: :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

DG ok I get it now, thanks!

Doing ok today, not sure if I said this already cause I'm tired and can't remember anything but I will find out what I'm having on the 13th! Will be 18 weeks.


----------



## 9babiesgone

So excited for you Kendra. Can not wait to find out what you are having.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: 9 hope that works for you!

Kendra- again, I'm excited to find out what your baby will be in at the next appt- I know you'll hurry on here to tell the rest of us! No problem... I don't mind explaining what I do because the second I mention I work at a school, people usually assume I work as a teacher or something of the sort. :haha: They don't realize I work at a residential school. :rofl:

AF is due in about 2 to 3 days. We'll see if she makes an appearance by the weekend. :shrug: I'm hoping finding the rose quartz stone is lucky indeed.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great news Kendra, can't wait to find out :)

Got everything crossed for the ladies waiting :hugs:

Can't believe my baby is 99% cooked! eeek!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Rach, 99% cooked!!! Almost there! How exciting!! How are you today? Any watery things happening?? So whats the first thing you will eat or drink that you have missed when LO is born?? x

Well its a housework day for me today! Then tonight i am meeting up with my bf's for tea n a couple of non-alco drinks! Lol! x

Anyone testing yet? DG, MrsMM?? xx


----------



## deafgal01

Sorry to disappoint but not gonna test until af is late and gives me reason to wonder. Wow One more day until she shows that is if she will... I am going to buy my jeans today and hopefully get more vitamins. Naughty me has run out and not gotten more since. :dohh: that was like almost a week ago. Tsk...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nothing watery so far! but there is Thomas's swimming lesson later! uh oh!

I really fancy some brie i think ooo and a bacardi and diet coke (my fave tipple) mmm


----------



## Flowerbaby

Not long to go then DG, got everything crossed for ya!! xx

Think brie will be one of my first things, with sum fish sushi, the ones with smoked salmon on top and a very large red wine followed by a vodka n lemonade with ice, then a bottle of Grolsh beer!! Then i'll probs be pissed!! Lol!!! xx

Have fun swimming, hope LO hangs on til its over otherwise it could be an interesting swimming session!! Hugs xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

1 dpo


----------



## MrsMM24

WOW 9, 1 DPO?? Well, good luck! :dust:

RACH... O-M-G!!! Not even a week.... 

BABYHOPES, enjoy tea tonight. No, no testing for me yet either, I can't handle BFNs this month even more than I could any other month. Plus, it is way tooo early to test. My LP is at min 17 days....

KENDRA, can't wait for the gender announcement...

*AFM...*You are welcome to stalk my chart, but I am trying NOT to SS and yesterday was the last temp I am going to take in the TWW&#8230; I plan to just hang in, concentrate on the holidays, work, and making sure to motivate my testing threads through to their :bfp:s unless there is some major symptom....:paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I survived the swimming pool! :haha: Got some reiki booked in for tonight and going to try reflexology early next week as well (if need be!) then midwife booked a s&s for next Thurs (hope i don't need that!)

xx


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: Darn it... I forgot the vitamins again... Oh well... I'll get it later if I remember. :nope:

Yay for making it through another swim lesson, 30!

9- :dust: Hope you get your bfp.

Mrs- Hope you get your bfp!!!!!!


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs:Hiii Ladies,

How are we all... we should have a lil baby boy then anytime sooon :thumbup: all the best rach, soooo exciting first born bby on thread isnt it??

Kendra everytime I see your tinker I think how time flys lol hows you hun?

DG fx for the BFP!! :hugs: u okies??

AS also fx for you and your bfp :happydance:

MrsMM and you hun xx :hugs: xx 

9 fx to you too il keep a watch over you all... :winkwink: and loads of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :haha:

Claire -flying by for you as well... :hugs: hows the kicking? as OH felt it? Im finaly knwoing whos whos hand or leg lol now.... Still using doppler tho every now and then are you??

Im 24 weeks today sooo off out to spend spend spend :haha: 

Has evryone got there tree up? Did mine last night... :haha: but.... jst getting rid of a cold!!

Pam were are you???????? :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy v day Laura - big milestone 24 weeks :happydance:

Yes anyday now FX - hopefully! Got some reflexology booked monday. Also had a vndaloo last night! :haha:

Must be amazing knowing your going to have 2 little babies, enjoy your shopping trip hun :)
yes we put our tree up on tuesday so house would look all festive when we bring lo' home. Thomas is loving xmas this year, have watched mickey mouse xmas films a 100 times already!

:hi: to everyone else :)


----------



## deafgal01

Boo I caved and tested... bfn. AF is due today and no sign of her still.


----------



## 30mummyof1

So sorry dg, big :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

30- still ain't out... Haven't seen her yet.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!!!

Congrats on V day Laura!! Yaaayyy!!! Enjoy ya shopping!! 2 n half weeks til mine, am excited to get to that milestone!! Baby is kickin quite a bit, yes DH has felt her a few times now. Im great but a bit achey down below today, think bubs is laid on my bladder as i was up all night peeing and feels heavy down there today, am sure she will move at some point! I hope!! Lol!! xx

Rach, ooooooh i love a vindaloooooo! Hope it helps hun!! Get sum sexing in aswell coz apparently that helps!! xx

Sorry bout your BFN DG.....hope af stays away!!!! Xx

How is everyone else??

Putting my tree up tonight as DH having a boys night out, so got house to myself!!! Cant wait! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

You are defo right dg, i have everything crossed for you hun x

I haven't had one before, oh thought i was mad but it wasn't as hot as i thought it might be! got the other half to finish off later but hasn't helped..yet! 
Unfortunately :sex: is out, oh not in mood whilst i am preggers! but probably like last time he'll be hinting within days of me giving birth that he's up for it again! bloomin men!

Have a lovely evening in hun, hope dh is not too late x


----------



## Flowerbaby

My DH is same hun, he not interested at all!!! Quite like it tbh! Lol!! Bet he wants sum when he comes in drunk though! No bloody chance he gettin it! x

Not expecting him in early, no doubt it will be a 4/5am jobby! Might get an indian tnite, fancy chicken tikka masala and onion bhaji's! Mmmmmmm......xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Going to have a nice relaxing weekend i think, spend the last week or so thinking of what old wives tales i can try to get into labour and i am bored of it! so going to eat what i want and be lazy! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck 30- hope the baby comes out soon!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I feel amazing. Did an sacred spiritual ritual yesterday. And feel so so mjdch better. How are you all? Hope your af didn't sh ow natalie


----------



## deafgal01

9- oh she definitely hasn't shown yet. :shrug: I'm kinda pleased about that but I was hoping to see a bfp (even a faint line) this morning but nada... :shrug: Still in game (that's what I keep reminding myself to keep myself from moping over it).


----------



## 9babiesgone

Just to give you hope, the ones that I got early positives on, I lost, and my daughter that did live, I didn't get an positive till I was 8 weeks along with her. So there is hope


----------



## MrsPTTC

deafgal01 said:


> :shock: I found something this morning that I thought I had LOST... :yipee: :wohoo: I found my rose quartz stone in the garage... :blush: :cloud9: I am so happy it wasn't that far away from me all this time... :haha: Probably was giving the bugs or something in the garage some baby dust... :rofl:

 :xmas13: That's so funny!


MrsMM & DG&#8211; good luck, I hope you get your :bfp:&#8217;s!! 

30 &#8211; not long now, I&#8217;m so excited for you!

9 &#8211; you had an &#8220;oops&#8221; moment! Maybe it is fate! Sending you lots of :dust: and hope you get a :bfp:! I&#8217;ve noticed you&#8217;ve changed your info to ttc3? I&#8217;m so pleased you&#8217;re giving it another go. FX&#8217;d!

Hope everyone else is ok :flower:

AFM - I had my FS appointment last tuesday to discuss my spotting and I came away deflated and upset. I don't really like my Dr, I feel like I'm being treated like a kid or an idiot. He says I shouldn't use OPK's! Well he can sod off with that one, I love POAS! But good news he said my spotting definitely won't prevent me getting pg and he's not worried about it. I just have to keep an eye on my cycles and go back if spotting gets much earlier or cycles get too short or go back to being long. But can I just say he DOES NOT know how to calculate a LP! He reckons last month I had a 14 day LP, I reckon 12, he seems to be including the day of ovulation & AF?!! x


----------



## KendraNoell

Hello all! Doing well still, can't wait til the 13th, I hope my intuition is right and its a girl! 

Besides that not feeling any consistent movement yet but getting flutters still. Had a fun time with the heart monitor was able to hear him/her swimming around in there!


----------



## laura_2010

I had mid cycle spotting.... N gotta bfp!


----------



## MrsPTTC

How lovely Kendra :) I can imagine how exciting it is! I think girl too!

Laura that is great to know! Thank you. Approx how many dpo did your spotting start & did you get spotting the month of your BFP?

x:dust:x


----------



## laura_2010

Crnt rember the dpo, but docs sent me 4 a scan to check all was fine, even wen u got bfp had it, iv even had it now they say nowvi have an erousion of the cervix a little circle that can bleed wenever xx


----------



## deafgal01

Still in the game... Hoping it leads to a bfp for me!


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh man I hope you are too DG! Maybe late implantation? Your symptoms sounded so promising!


----------



## deafgal01

Oh no- I wiped right before 11 pm and there was pink tinged on toilet paper so I slapped on a pad but when I went again around 12:30 nada not even a hint of anything. :shrug: got a headache right now.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope this is it for you dg :) Fx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi all! Mrsmms24 and dg bfps coming up right??

Afm, tomorrow will be 1 Dpo..pos opk last night and today still very positive. 3 inseminations...crampy ovulation this month. I mean i feel the ovaries throbbing..weird.. But regardless, this chicka will not be excited about anything including a bfp until i see a baby with a heartbeat growing in a sac.. Hope all is well..9, hopes, laura, 30, everyone, hugs and holiday wishes to be blessed! I will announce a bfp when i get one...testing around the 18th


----------



## MrsMM24

LAURA, how are you feeling with those growing twins??

30, Due date!!! News???

DG, I hope AF is staying Away!! :dust:

BABYHOPES, we put our tree up yesterday as well, was fun, but sentimental...

MRSPTTC, I hope appt is informative and goes well tomorrow! :dust:

KENDRA, next Tue can't come fast enough!

JODI, AWESOME! You made me smile hearing you are DPO!! GL Hun! I hope this is it for you!!! :dust:

*AFM...*Busy, tiring weekend for me, and AF has come a little earlier than normal(after MC) so I am a little down (total meltdown to DW yesterday!), but hanging in. As I mentioned, because we cannot do this the traditional way, I likely will not be testing until Jan/Feb.. :sad1: But I am here for my testing threads!! Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on each thread)Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh mrsmm, big hugs -sorry that nasty :witch: arrived early x

Not really, getting some period type pains from time to time but wouldn't call them contractions!. Trying some reflexology though tonight so hopefully that will help little man on his way!FX


----------



## deafgal01

I'm out. It finally started flowing in the wee hours of the morning- around 4 am. :shrug: Here's to a new cycle. Ironically I'm not too upset about it this time around. :shrug: Guess cuz I have that appt to look forward to on the 28th of this month to talk about my fertility journey and where I can go from here.


----------



## Anewbeginning

Is this the 2012 team group? Because this month on the 24 I'm getting married and all ready people on both families wants grand kids from us. So now i'm just tracking my cycles now. So I pray that I'll catch that egg by the 25th or the 26th is when I ovulate. So I will keep you guys posted. I also would like to know how to put trackers and things on here, so it look exciting lol:thumbup:


----------



## KendraNoell

This thread has been going on for a while but you're more than welcome to be a part of it for the 2012 babies :)


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: Welcome ANEWBEGINNING!!! Good Luck catching that holiday eggy! :dust:

How are you doing today KENDRA?

*AFM...*AF has come a little earlier than normal (after MC) so we are looking into what if anything we will be able to get together to TTC again soon. I likely will not be testing until Jan/Feb as financing TTC will be better then.. :sad1: But I am here for my testing threads as I said I would be!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck mrsmm, hope you can sort something sooner rather than later x

Still no baby here! he's being a stubborn little man it seems! 
Trying everything to shift him but nothings worked so far :cry:


----------



## KendraNoell

he's just warm and snuggly :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

sorry dg and mrs mms24..mrspttc how are you??

30 WOW Still no baby?? awe, hes too comfy in there!

AFM today is O day and I had 3 insems total so tomorrow marks my official 1dpo,,yippee..i know its way toooo early and I will never be excited but weird things are happening..Nose stuffy n runny, gums bleeding, cramps in right leg so bad i was in tears, sleeplessness, dreams, and when taking a shower this morning my left boob hurt to the touch of water..this can also be related to low iron and just plain and simple pms/ovulation or im just plain sick and over tired..lol..time will tell..gluck all..talk to you all soon,,hugs, Asib


----------



## 30mummyof1

I wish he knew it would be waaaay more comfy on the outside! esp for me :haha:

All sounding good as, i've got a good feeling for you hun x


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 thanks how sweet...im hoping for your delivery to be safe and soon mama1 hugs!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Laura, I've heard of cervical erosion. I don't think that's my problem as they would've noticed it when I had my transvaginal u/s I'm guessing, but also, it's always in the LP so I think it if were that my spotting wouldnt have a pattern. Great to hear you still got preggo with it though!

DG & MrsMM so sorry AF got you! :hugs: And sorry MrsMM you can't try again until Jan/Feb, that's a bummer! It was last tuesday 29th Dec my FS appointment MrsM! :haha:. If you go a couple of pages back I was having a rant as my FS was patronizing and upset me! :grr: But I'll not bore everyone else with the details again! I was on your November testing thread but you know it really got to me seeing all the :bfp:'s, some after not long trying (jealous cow I am ha!) so I decided not to join the December one. Your testing thread was actually the first since I think it was June but decided to give it another go! :flower:

Asib - hope you are well hun and the 2WW goes quick for you! AFM my spotting started today :growlmad: but I guess I'm less concerned because of what the FS said, though I still have in my head the month I get my BFP I'll not have spotting and it's hard to think positive thoughts! I'm around 8-10 DPO, 8 I think but I didn't temp, only took 2 random temps, so it's hard to know really. Testing thursday as I've got the day off so I'll keep you updated!

x:dust:x


----------



## asibling4gi04

spotting can be implanting mrspttc! 6-12 days you can implant but usually 6-10. I am keeping fcd for you CANNOT WAIT til Thursday! All my ladies, love to you!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Uggh slow tww


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all??? xx

Rach, looks like your little man might be born on my birthday the way things are goin! He defo nice n comfy in there! Bless! How long do you have to wait before they will induce you?? xx

AS how exciting!!! Got everything crossed for you babes!! Sooooo hope n pray you get ya BFP!! xxx

MrsP could be IB! Look forward to you testing on thurs hun xx

DG and MrsMM sorry for the witches arrival!! 2012 will be your year ladies! BFP's all round i say!!! xxx

Im good, bn xmas shopping! Bored with it now but nearly done. Just been to my BEst friends for tea and she has announced that she and her hubby are splitting up! So im in shock right now, he works away from home n decided after 5 years he dosent love her anymore! So so sad, she was very upset so am gona be round hers a lot over xmas period....bless her! Men are wankers at time arent they!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes it is looking that way hun! although i'm still hoping for one day this week. my edd that i calculated from my lmp was the 9th so i wonder if that date is more accurate now..:shrug:
They usually talk about induction at 42wks, i have a sweep booked for thurs - that can get things going if its possible to do. 

Its sad when friends marriages break up isn't it esp when there are children involved, there's been a few in our group of friends over the last year or so. :( and at this time of year as well :(


----------



## Flowerbaby

I know am gutted for her, she is in bits, they have a little girl and he reckons he will keep seeing her every other weekend....i deep down think he has another woman down London where he's been working for past few years but he obviously denying this right now but wouldnt surprise me if this isnt his reason for leaving! So near bloody xmas too!! Very odd i think! 

Ouchhh 42 weeks! Eeeek that will be xmas week wont it?? C'mon little man lets be having ya now!! Fingers x'd the sweep will get ya going hun, bet ya really fed up now!! bless ya xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Awww thanks ladies :hugs: I do think its my normal spotting though, rather than IB. BBS are mega sore but the clomid can do that to you so I'm not thinking its a sign x

Babyhopes, its so horrible when that happens. All you can do is be there for her. Christmas will be very tough x

30 - fingers crossed your sweep works! x 

9 - hope things go quicker! x


----------



## KendraNoell

So 30 you aren't feeling anything that sounds like baby is getting ready to come out? You ladies have things so much different over there! I know for sure that most Dr's here won't let the baby go 42 weeks, maybe 41!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i reckon your right there, with it being just before xmas i don't think a bloke would leave himself on his own...so sad. What a dick :grr:
She'll need you more than ever x

Thanks everyone for the support, you can imagine how crazy i am going! :haha: 
I get cramps from time to time Kendra, even on and off for hours like the other night but it just doesn't seem to lead anywhere..gives me hope its close and then it goes again. :cry:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hopes so sad about your friend. Wow..I feel for her.. I think its prob better for her if he has fallen out of love though. WHO WANTS to be with someone who does not love them? I know that does not make it easier but it should make her stronger in the end and she will find someone for her who adores her in time I am certain!

30, Big hugs to you and your wee one...can they start enducing?? Or are you midwifing?? I forget and would have to read back too many posts... Hugs sweetie..I know it is frustrating..Gianna was 41 weeks and I was going mad! 

AFM 1 DPO,,,,..................Hugs all.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks for support as :) i don't want to be induced as i want to use the birth centre which i wouldn't be able to then, although you can only use it up to 42 wks so i would poss consider induction from 42+1, hope it doesn't get to that though!

Roll on testing time for you :wohoo:


----------



## MrsMM24

30..... Have you tried the whole, castor oil, sex with sperm, walking ideas??? Let's get him here and no induction!

*AFM...* Not much to report, beginning stages of my cycle... Still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: mrsmm,
No haven't tried castor oil and the sex is out due to not having a willing partner! I know..he's get me into it and won't get me out of it! men :grr: I did ask if i could borrow the postman for such an occasion! :haha:
but yes did an 1 1/2 hours of walking today but hasn't done anything yet...


----------



## asibling4gi04

great suggestions mrsmms24! But 30 like you said., he must be willing! lol..get him drunk n hop on! :haha:lol..Thanks for your support and I am greatful that you feel positive for me..someone has to be! Well lets hope 42+ does not get here love!


----------



## 30mummyof1

no worries hun - we're all here to support each other at our different stages..want to see all my fave ladies get their bfp's :happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

I think castor oil has been ruled out as not a good thing to do anymore... just saying :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i heard that..although when your od you do become desperate! :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Hope he comes out soon for you. My daughter was an week late and they were supposed to induce me the next day but she finally decided to come out on her own.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks 9, must be testing time now for you?? :)


----------



## MrsMM24

No son peeking yet???? Come on little one, we are anxiously awaiting your arrival!!!


*AFM...* Not much to report, cycle was a little short this month, I am have a light spotting day and last night was the same... Still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yay! Though someone thought it was cool to tell me to avoid these and test on something else , lik e I shouldn't be happy. Uggh
Way to rain on someone's parade.
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b87/brokendolly13/photo-2.jpg


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nothing yet mrsmm, had my sweep couple of hours ago though and midwife thought it shouldn't be long but they can get it wrong! :shrug:

Congrats 9 :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks 30 no sign yet? I am sending you baby come out dust


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats 9, you are one fertile myrtle!! :dance:

BFN for me today, 10 dpo ish, will test again saturday x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Don't give up mrspttc iti s still early and with my daughter I didn't get an positive till I was 8 weeks along . I am excited for you any symptoms


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh big :hugs: mrsp, still got everything crossed for you, for sat testing :) xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks 30! FXd your little man wants out soon! x


----------



## asibling4gi04

congrats 9.. 2dpo...stuffy head and nose, feeling like crap so its making symptom spottng secondary as this cold has taken over my nose, head, eyes and brain! 30?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Getting some mild contractions AS after my sweep, hoping its the start of something - fx :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Exciting! :happydance: GL! x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Gl 30 hope this is it! Sounds promising as, I had similar symptoms


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhhh Rach sounding good! Eeeeeekkkk! So exciting!! Deep breaths deep breaths! Lol! Hope this is it chick!! :thumbup::happydance::baby: xxx

AS i was off on the sick wiv the flu from 1dpo til 5dpo! Felt bloody dreadful! Got my BFP at 10dpo!! Hope this is your month babe!! Xmas BFP would be lovely!!:hugs: xx

MrsP sorry bout ya BFN! Kpin everything crossed for your xmas BFP too!!! Hope you see a 2 pretty pink lines tomorrow:thumbup: xx

9, congrats! Hope this is your sticky beanie!!! Are you trying progesterone again? xx

How is everyone else??

Im good, bn to work today so bit tired....dh at gym so ive just had a nice warm bath n laid wiv my comfys on chillin on da sofa! Fab!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

My legs are swollen an dred, and I am going to the doctor in a few minutes I think they might give me some meds for it. I don't know it could be raynauds syndrome. Anyways. I am on progesterone and the anti malaria drug for lupus. I. Hope they are my ticket to a sticky bean.


----------



## Flowerbaby

I hope so too chick after all you have been through!! Stick beanie stick!! :baby: Hope the new meds are your answer along with the progesterone! Awww bless ya havin poorly legs, make sure your doc gives ya somethin and rest as much as you can. Sending ya lotsa hugs xxx:hugs:


Ohhhhh girlies, Rachel has gone offline now so does this mean she is going into labour!!! Eeeeeeeekkkk! So exciting! The first baby on our thread will be born very soon! Good luck Rach!!  :hugs::kiss::flower:xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

No..i'm still here hun! Contractions have died off as well now :cry: jees this baby is trying me already! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Rach, booooo! Thought this was it for you! DS is a little tease isnt he! Well they could start up again tonight chick, fingers x'd for you! Is DH working close to home tomorrow?? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

babyhopes2011 said:


> Awww Rach, booooo! Thought this was it for you! DS is a little tease isnt he! Well they could start up again tonight chick, fingers x'd for you! Is DH working close to home tomorrow?? xx

isn't he just...yes have heard lots of stories and stop start labours...:cry:

Arriving tonight would be perfect as he's working from home and we'd have the weekend together, pretty please baby! :pray:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yep raynauds just like I suspected . They gave me Nifedipine an calcium Channel blocker. It should help me out. I hope so bc this is super painful


----------



## KendraNoell

What does that mean 9? And WTF you told me BFN this morning and never even text me again to say BFP :( turd :( jk


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe been out most of the day the :bfp: did come up but I just didnt see it till I looked again. In s span of 3 minutes lol. I am sorry I should have texted you lol


----------



## KendraNoell

its ok :) congrats chica :)


----------



## deafgal01

:saywhat: 9 you got a bfp?! :wohoo: Congrats. Now we just gotta make this one stick.


----------



## asibling4gi04

30, waiting for some better news mama! I am hoping for you! I know you are frustrated at this point!

9, I am keeping you in thoughts closely.

Claire, Thanks..I still have this darn head cold and headache it is lingering and not letting go. As for symptoms, only 3dpo.. I had a horrible STABBING/PINCHING pain on my right side this morning, nearly took my breath away but it was quick and swift. It keeps going on and off but a lot less stabby than earlier. IDK..Gas? Left over ovulation? Kidney stone? or imagination?? lol..time will tell..Big hugs ladies.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Still here AS! arrgghh - had my bloody show this morning though so hoping it shouldn't be long? :shrug: idk as didn't have that with Thomas until i was well into labour!No contractions though..having some more reflexology tonight :)

They sound like good signs so far hun, come on horrible symptoms be a sign of a bfp :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Uggh 30 what an stubborn baby. Sending vibes that he comes out. Geez.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks 9 :)


----------



## deafgal01

30- I hope your baby comes out before they bring out the induce stuff... :shock: That's one STUBBORN baby you got there.


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 I AGREE..Stubborn! I am hoping your bloody show leads to the birth of the little wee one!!! Hugs mama! I hope all goes well!! yes 30, bfp or not Im going to be fine..I am relaxed about it..afraid to ever be excited!

DG AND 9 HI THERE..I guess you are not speaking to me/? lol..wish you both the best!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Sorry as, please don't take it like that. I am just really anxious this morning as my son has an fever. And so I am sorry I missed your posts. Your symptoms sound good. I hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## asibling4gi04

I just worry about you 9 and want the best for your dreams sweetie! Hoping your son feels better! hAVE YOU AND Your fam in my thoughts..take care..maybe me being over sensitive is a sign lol!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yes to me that is a sign, bc I snapped at a dear friend on this forum bc of an misunderstanding. And I am indeed knock dup. It is ok. Don't worry about me, I am on new meds for lupus and an med for the raynauds. So I think I am doin g just fine. His fever is almost gone, and he is sleeping. Whch is good bc he was up almost all night. :hugs: hope you are doing well. I wan this for you so badly.


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS 9 and I understand. I want it for you too! Hope that these meds work. My mom n sis both have lupus so I can only imagine. Glad the little one is resting. I wish I can get out of work here and go do the same but it never ends...After this its home to Gianna to be a mom..yikeess..I NEED SLEEP!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Me too. I can t really sleep bc older daughter is awake even though my son is sleeping. And she is so loud I hope she doesn't wake him up. Hope you get an nap maybe if your dauter takes one does she? Thanks for the well wishes. Lupus is a bitch and a half for sure. Lol. Hope today gets better for you and you get that :bfp: soon!


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanls 9, lupus is a dang bitch agree.. My little one does not nap. In fact, she hates sleeping at night as it is... so..No rest for me and my OH doesnt get it..she never says, "rest hun and I will take care of Gi". So it makes it hard for me that shes so insensitive. Makes me wonder why I keep on TTC with her...lol..oh well..fxd for us both 9,... :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks as! Yeah mine lets me sleep on the weekends every other weekend. She doesn't sound too supportive I hope she steps up to the plate soon for your sake :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS 9 SHE IS 10 years younger than me so her views are different on responsibilities though she and my Gianna get along great and they are lovely together..she just needs to help me a wee bit more!


----------



## 9babiesgone

She does! Oh my that age difference is probably why. She probably hasn't matured in that area yet. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

no she has not appeared to have yet lol! Oh well 9 if its meant to be it will be,..lol..Hugs


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yep true. Off to get littl eguy some herbal medicine. Be back on later. Sending baby dust your way


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies! :wave:

9, I am happy you are on some different meds. Glad your son is starting to feel better as well.

JODI, Hi Hun! I think that your sensitivity is a sign Hun! FXD! Totally understand that the age difference plays a part with you and OH, it is also the part it plays with GI as well which is likely what helps you to keep TTC with her! No problem, things will work out! :flower:


30???? I cannot wait.... things are getting closer with your BShow.... Yes!


*AFM...* Not much to report, checkign in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## deafgal01

asib- omg I didn't mean to "not" speak to you. :dohh: Sorry. I've been preoccupied... especially on the car front... :shrug: How are you doing?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!

How are we all today?? 

Well im off too my xmas party tnite! Really cant be arsed to be honest! Id rather stay in and watch xfactor! Its bloody freezing out aswell so im gona feel the cold with no alcohol inside me! Lol! gona treat myself to a glass of red wine with the meal just to feel part of it! Hoping to be home by midnight.:thumbup:

What is everyone upto this weekend?? Rach gettin closer and closer to the 12th! Awww will be lovely to share birthdays with your LO! Gosh im 36 on monday! Life is passing me by soooo quickly!! :dohh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh have a lovely time, yes enjoy a glass of wine hun - i'm having one tonight, thinking maybe it might relax me and take my mind off when the baby will arrive. lol

Yes getting close hun and d.o.d would be 12/12/11 and the next day 13/12/11! Although anytime SOON would be great! :) hint hint baby!
Your not old at 36, my oh will be 37 on 23rd. What have you got planned for your birthday? x

Hoping to be watching xfactor tonight, long as my oh doesn't want to watch something else! in which case i will have to catch up with it tomorrow. I'm routing for Amelia, but i think its prob going to be littlemix or Marcus :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks DG and Mrsmms24, I am ok..Hope all is well with you ladies! 30????? HELLO?? NEWS???? I am anxious for yoU!

AFM, 6DPO... NOT MUCH TO REPORT. TYPICAL PMS or "could it be?" symptoms. Cried a lot over the weekend just watching Christmas movies. OH kept laughing at me. One movie got me so bad I had to shut it off after the very first 15 minutes of it. A little girl lost her mom on Christmas and was taken into foster home. I think I cried out loud on that one! Little stabs of pain here and there but nothing great. Boobs sensitive and achey but that can be anything so I am fxd and counting down to testing. I am very emotional this round so I told OH if I am not pregs, perhaps I just need a good counselor.

Love you my ladies! Hugs!:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Love you too asib! I am really rooting for you. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

9, how are you n the little guy??


----------



## 9babiesgone

We are doing ok. All of us are still sick though. :( but. We will get better eventually. How are you doing? And Gianna?


----------



## asibling4gi04

awe thanks 9! ur the best! We are ok! Gi had a rough weekend with constipation etc but we got through it! Thanks for asking!:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe hope she gets feeling better. And glad it got better. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks..just lurking around for our 30! Rach??


----------



## asibling4gi04

I just have to post this for my own reference in case I am not preggers this month...I am currently (as i type) experiencing what I would compare to VERY VERY FAINT AF cramps which come and go. I usually NEVER get cramps before AF so maybe this can be? Or maybe I am just more aware of PMS cramps because of TTC?? Time will tell..I will have to be sure to come back and read this! :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Did she have her baby yet? 

And good to know I am cramping a lot right now so may eit is a sign. I was sure I was going to get my period but I didn't. So maybe a good sign for you


----------



## asibling4gi04

:) thanks 9 for your support and positive feedback! Maybe she is laboring as we type 9!!?!? YIPPEE?!?


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope she is. I know how she feels my daughter was an week late. 

And np you have to be positive on this journey or else it gets so depressing.


----------



## asibling4gi04

I know my daughter was a week late too! I am trying to be positive..I admire your outlook after all you have been through! :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awwe thanks I try. It is hard. But I haven't bled or anything so I am starting to think this one is sticky. Crossing my fingers and praying it is it for y ou. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

i am doing the same for you 9! This might just be it for you! Happy dance! :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks Woohoo


----------



## asibling4gi04

u know it! :baby::flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

No ladies still here :cry: i am soo fed up its unreal..my body is being so cruel making me think i am in labour for a couple of hours, usually before bed and then i wake up and contractions and signs gone..:( 
I've now had the bloody show, lost loads of plug, diarreah last night and still not in bloody labour! Think i should be getting a 2nd sweep on thurs and then i guess it'll be time to arrange an induction date :(

but on a positive note, your sounding good for a bfp as :happydance: will keep checking in for an update x


----------



## 9babiesgone

:) :kisses:


----------



## 9babiesgone

S sorry 30 I am hoping and pray ing he will come out ASAP! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

omg 30 what a shocker..I am so anxious for you and waiting for your announcement! Thanks for the positive for me hun! I am trying not to explode! lol


----------



## asibling4gi04

9babiesgone said:


> :) :kisses:

awe back at u


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks guys :)


----------



## laura_2010

Hugs to you rach and hope hes ready real sooon... I was early with angel... so dunno what it must be like.... :wacko:

Gonna go read up... on the post's now...
As for meee....
Been in day case last week, high blood pressure :dohh: so on tablets to help and tats helped soooo much... also got to see the babies as well sat that was nice... next scan 28weeks gonna go see a twin specialist 2mro to run trough my options, jst sooooo tired on me legs now and rest up lol... had the gluecose test - not diabetic sooo pleased :thumbup: other than that all goooood! looking foward to xmas! x :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Laura :) , i'm trying not to go crazy but not doing very well! :shrug:

Glad everythings going well so far hun, so excited for you x


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks hun, :hugs: 
Is it claires b-day today?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awwe Laura where you been? S gla dto see you again


----------



## laura_2010

Hi 9 :hugs: How are you? Huge gratz on your bfp :flower: Iv been having blood pressure problems so been n hospital for couple of day untill it had fallen but all goood now :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes it is Laura :)

Didn't realise you had to stay in hospital, thats rubbish :( bet your so glad to be out now :) x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Well glad you are out Laura. And hope that bp doesn't do that again. And thanks. I am doing ok besides being sick. Lol


----------



## laura_2010

Yes stayed in labour ward.... Cudnt sleep tho so many screaming ladies! ;) big happy bday Claire hun, have u had a nice day and any pressys? Gosh we got some bad wind here 2nite! Hpe u feel better 9 xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!! Awww thanks for birthday wishes! Had a lovely day and got lotsa nice pressies! xx

Awww Rach take it ds is still hanging on in there?? Whens the latest you can go until you are induced? Bless i hope he arrives before then hun xx

Laura lovely to see you back on here! So sorry you bn in hospital you poor thing!! Hope you getting lotsa rest chick. Think it will be time for new bump pics soon!! Will post one of me tmor. Feel like im gettin huge! Lol! x

AS when are you testing chick?? Cant wait!! Soooo hope you get your BFP!!! xx

Kendra not long to go til you find out sex of LO!! I bet you soooo excited! xx

9, how are your legs hun? Are your meds helping? Hpe u ok xxx

How is everyone else? MrsP, MrsM, DG and anyone ive missed! Hpe you all okay xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

My legs are much better, now I just need to fend of this cold. Oh my
So so tired. Ho are you baby hopes.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Happy Birthday Babyhopes!! :cake:

Laura - sorry you've been in hospital hun! :hugs:

30 - OMG when you went quiet I really thought you were in labour! Hope he comes ASAP! Come on :baby: you have over stayed your welcome! :haha: 

Asib - it's sounding good for you girl! :thumbup:

AFM - I can't remember whether I updated but :witch: attacked me yesterday :hissy:. I was pretty gutted, but it's helped by starting the clomid again tonight! :happydance: AND I'm likely ovulating over Christmas! Bring it on! LOL x


----------



## MrsMM24

SOrry AF got you MRSPTTC! :hugs:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CLAIRE!!:cake:

9... looking good, STICK Sticky Bean STICK!!! :dust:

RACH..... is he kidding, he is just soo comfy in there, I thought for sure when I logged on today I would be jumping up and down with news of your labor! Hang in there Hun, I can't imagine how irratated you are :hugs:

JODI!!!! Hey Hun!!! I soooo can't wait till you test!!! This is exciting!l:dust:


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: I had a super busy weekend so forgive my absence. DD had a karate belt test, she got her belt! :happydance: We finished Christmas shopping and decorating the house. Just super busy, which is good so it keeps me from thinking about skipping this month and possibly January.... Hope you all had an awesome weekend!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks mrsmm, mrspttc, so sorry the wi tch got you


----------



## 30mummyof1

i think i will agree to the 20th for induction, gives him another 7/8 days to get his butt moving! As much as i have had enough, i don't want to rush into it, as i would really love a 2nd natural labour but if its not meant to be then at least we'll be home for Christmas :)

big :hugs: mrsp, fx for next cycle x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Another 8 days 30? :wacko: Bless you you're in for the long haul!

Thanks ladies :flower: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep, just because i know inductions have a habit of being very drawn out, painful and often resulting in cs. Plus i really want to have him in the birth centre which i couldn't after 42wks or if i am induced. Thats obviously based on us both still being in good health by then :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

I know what you mean, my friend was induced & as she wasn't dilating needed an emergency C section. But I also know other people who have had "ok" labours after being induced! What has the birthing centre got hun? Excuse my ignorance but I don't need to know these things just yet ha! A birthing pool? x


----------



## KendraNoell

I find out gender tomorrow! So excited! Getting lots of movements inside but nothing that feels like a definite kick. Rough day today w/ back, had it adjusted twice, hoping it will stick this time, feeling miserable. But excited to start a new job on Friday!


----------



## deafgal01

Happy birthday baby hopes (a little late)!

Doing fine here. Had an emotional weekend but fine now. Bought a new car finally and had a pep talk with dh. Now I just keep busy- until I start winter break on the 22nd. Got my fs appt with gyn on the 28th so I can figure out what my next steps are from here. Meanwhile I need to kick dh's butt and order him to do his workouts while we both plan our menus and eat healthier.

Best get back to reviewing my English notes. I intend to pass my final exam today (in 9 hours from now).


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats encouraging mrsp, thanks :)

Its just more natural and relaxed, they have 2 birthing pools yes - looks a bit more like a hotel room than hospital!, no bed as such just a flatish sofa, a sling, bouncy ball in the room that kind of thing..:)


----------



## deafgal01

30 that sounds like my dream room for having a birth. For some reason I really hate hospitals- I don't like the idea of going to one and staying there. :shrug: never experienced staying at the hospital so no clue why I have a dislike hospital passion. :rofl: ah well I will get over it one day.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm exactly the same dg, hate them for some reason. I was so lucky last time even though the birth centre wasn't built then, i gave birth at 2.40am and was home in the afternoon and given a private room for free in that time! This time i just know i'll end up having to stay overnight on a ward..urgghh


----------



## deafgal01

30- why will you have to stay in a ward this time if you did not last time? Just curious.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well i could have a private room, but i would have to be prepared to pay for it! It was only because there was an empty one that i got it for free last time. hmm now i've written that i might just tell my oh i have to have one! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: do it!!! I totally would request a private room at all costs.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes good plan dg! :thumbup: thank you :)


----------



## deafgal01

:-D no prob. Let's hope they give it to you free again anyways.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls,

How are we all today? Im doing great except for a bloody burst pipe in our utility room which has now flooded the garage and kitchen and DH is at work!!! Ugh!!! So i havent stopped cleaning all morning, just waiting for a plumber to arrive. We have a load of logs in our garage for our fire and they are all stinking and soaking wet through, the smell is lingering through our house and making me feel sick...yuk! Smells like a foisty wet forest!!!:sick::sick::sick:

Ohhh Kendra i cant wait for you to get on here and update us on your LO, im saying girl....cant wait to see new pics!!:happydance:

DG i hope you get sorted at your appointment on 28th chick. Sorry you had a crap weekend and hope this week is much better for you! Good luck with your exam honey xx:hugs:

Rach, im going to have a water birth!!! Im so excited to have one! Did you have one with DS1?? So hope DS2 starts making his way out soon so you can go au naturale chick....your birthing centre sounds lovely! I cant believe youve had your bloody show, contractions and lost mucus plug and still nothing!!! c.mon little man and show yourself stop being shy!!!:baby: xx

Well as you can see ive updated my avatar pic to show off my growing bump! I feel huge today!! Cant believe im almost 6 months already! yaayyyy! c'mon V day, 8 days and counting!! :thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh girls, ive just compared my 8 week bump shot with my 23 week bump shot!! Golly there is certainly a difference......no wonder i feel huge!!! :wacko: Lovin my bumpy :baby:
 



Attached Files:







photo (5).jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2









photo (4).jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh no, thats no good esp in this weather hun. Hope you get it all sorted soon x

Lovely avatar pic, you are still tiny though hun compared to what i was!. Although i know what you mean, i still shock myself when i catch sight of myself in a mirror or window!

I planned one too, was in the pool from about 5cm to 10cm then i had to get out as Thomas was stuck so they could do the episotomy and then he was born. But yes if i don't have to be induced then i will be trying again this time :)
Its crazy is't it, so when people say have you had any signs...yes all of them! except labour itself!

Just started snowing here, ahhh come on baby is this what you've been waiting for?!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww snow how lush!!! No snow here just very windy and rainy! Wish we could have some snow as i love it!

Yes its mad isnt it, every sign going but no need to push yet! Bless ya! Shouldnt be too long, at least you know he will be hear for xmas! i just So hope you dont have to get induced chick. Im gona start watching some water birth videos i think as i dont have a clue what its about, it just sounds so much more calming and relaxing that screaming my head off stressed to bits on a bed surrounded by people staring at my expanding, no doubt hairy foo foo! LOL!:rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah if you can have one, its definitely the best way i think. :) 

Thats what i keep thinking, at the latest i guess i'll be in labour this time next week..eek!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Eeekk how exciting hun! xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Just an update, yesterday my hcg levels were 500" nd the day before that they were 100. So they seemmmtobe rising pretty fast.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats great news 9 :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks 30 how are you? Any sign of labor? I am sending labor dust


----------



## deafgal01

Come on baby come out of 30- we all so very much want to see you!

9- that is great about the levels rising a good amount.

Baby hopes- that is a beautiful bump- you should be proud of it and I thank you for sharing that with us!

I bet I do fine on my exam today. Bit nervous as it is all the material we covered in English grammar all semester but I will be just fine.


----------



## asibling4gi04

HAPPY BELATED BDAY CLAIRE! AWE YOUR BUMP IS GORGEOUS! I want a bump and face advatar though! Everyone has cartoons etc we should all be comfy with each other by now lol! How are you???

30, I give you credit for patience!

Mrspttc, SO sorry about AF and thanks for the pos wishes! I am thinking of you!

MrsMMS, I am trying to be very cool about this so not too excited about anything yet but thanks! I have stopped cramping and now just have sore bbs but that could be PMS and drinking coffee daily does make them ouchy at times. I also have arthritis in my right wrist right now which over powers any symptom I can possibly have! I plan on testing on the 17th!

HOW IS EVERYONE ELSE? Kendra hope that your girl wish comes true! fxd.


----------



## 30mummyof1

No signs today no...just booked myself a mummy2b massage and some more reflexology..if nothing comes of it then at least it will help take my mind off it all :) Plus the 2nd sweep on Thurs. Going to try and stay positive that it can still happen naturally :)


----------



## MrsMM24

KENDRA... how exciting, what's the gender verdict????

BABYHOPES, that is one cute little bump you got there Hun!

RACH.... that little one is persistent, just not persistently trying to debut yet.... Trying his hardest to get closer to Christmas.... :haha: Hang in there Hun, you have time to get him on out without induction, it will happen!

9, YAY! That is awesome! Those numbers are looking Fab Hun!

JODI, I hear you, take it easy, relax into this one! I will get hyped and jump around with excitement for you.... 17th, here we come!!! :dust:

*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

u can be my cheerleader mrsmms. Even if I get bfp I will still need someone to be excited for me as I will not be until I see a baby and a healthy hearbeat! 

30, YOUR PLAN sounds lovely hun! I hope you get things stirred up! Come on little guy, we all wanna see you! <3:flower:


----------



## Flowerbaby

AS i will be soooooo excited for you babes when you get ya BFP nd will be cheering you along until your lo is in your arms!!! You will have so much support from us all babes!! I cant wait for you to test i have a good feeling for you! I was gona post a face pic but saw how butt ugly i looked with no make up on so chopped my head off! Lol!! I will post one soon when im looking a bit more alive! Lol!! x

Well the burst pipe is gona be an insurance claim! Our plumber cant locate it without taking tiles up and drilling into our utility floor so we gona have to put claim in! Thats what insurance is there for i suppose! so as for now we have no cold water in house until at least thurs and thats if it gets fixed then it could end up being a big job! Nice just as xmas is approaching!! Blahhhh!! 

9, great hcg levels! Espesh if they have quadrupeled (and more!) in 24 hours! Wow thats impressive! Congrats chick! When you gettin ya next levels done?? xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks everyone


And baby hopes I get my levels checked tomorr ow morning. I can not wait! I am so anxious .


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww bless ya! When i was getting my hcg levels checked i was sooo nervous each time, id get them done at 9 am and the nurse would ring me around 3pm with the results, between 9 and 3 id turn into a nervous wreck! Biting my nails, stomach cramps, diarhhea, not eating a thing and just sitting by the phone waiting anxiously in anticipation! Lol! But the feeling i got when she rang with good news was amazing!! So i know how u feel! Am sure everything will be fine this time round hun, will yiu be given an early scan?? xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

9 thats great HCG NEWS! YIPPEE! Hopes, thanks so much for your love and support I know I can always o**** on you! And for the record I am certain you look beautiful!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks everyone for your continued support, just back from my massage/reflexology and god did i get some sharp kicks in the ribs hoping thats him trying to push his way out! 

Kendra...can't wait to hear your news :)

can't wait for you to test as :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

awe great 30, hopefully this will be the response you wanted!

As for me, I am due for AF on the 20th so maybe you will give birth and that will bring me luck and I will get my baby dust/BFP that day! Who knows.?!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

laura how did i miss you?? Welcome back and I hope you are in better heakth sweetie..Hugs!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Holy moly spotting and blood draw . Woah. Umm how often should your numbers rise?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope i can bring you luck as :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

9babiesgone said:


> Holy moly spotting and blood draw . Woah. Umm how often should your numbers rise?

Your numbers generally should be doubling every 48ish hours until they reach 2000 then i think its about 72-96 hour doubling rate, so yours are doing great hun!

To give you an idea mine were;
13dpo 78
16dpo 530
19dpo 3199
25dpo 21,820
31dpo 92,000
So you can see it doubles quickly to start then slows down as the fetus grows. 

You say you are spotting?? Could still be implanting hun xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

My levels are 5034 today. Is that bad, bc yesterday was 500


----------



## Flowerbaby

Wow they are doubling quickly!! You could be having multiples chick! I thought you werent gettin them done til tomorrow? Id request a scan if they that high today to check for multiples as you should see something now id think! Ohhhh exciting hun!! xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Well I was spotting so they called in a blood draw. To make sure it was still going up. And they scheduled me an scan on friday


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww thats great news! Looks like you are getting well looked after this time hun! Hope the spotting subsides and roll on friday!! xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks I am sure it will. I am super positivie


----------



## KendraNoell

That sounds awesome 9 sounds like its rising very quickly.

Damn it hopes you are the cutest little preggo lady ever, what a bumpy!

And... I am on team :blue:!


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra-a boy! WOW!!!!! :wohoo: Congrats... I can't believe you're having a boy.


----------



## deafgal01

9- bet you're getting twins again. That's definitely gotta be more than 1 baby in there. Can't wait for your scan on Friday. Hope you have great news for us to hear.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats Kendra, boys are fun and love their mummy's :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay Kendra, great news on your :baby: BOY !!

9 - I agree with DG, possibly twins again?! Roll on Friday for your scan!

DG - I've noticed you're a honey and cinammon girl - are you finding it good for increasing your CM?

30 - the birthing unit sounds lush! I really want a water birth when I get preggo.

Babyhopes - how come you got your HCG levels checked? I got the impression it's not as common in the UK as in the US (I don't know any of my mummy friends or preggo friends that have had this.) Was there a suspected problem?

Well I've just been sick this morning and have had a text from my brothers girlf to say she dreamt I was preggo (with a boy I might add!) but AF is just on it's way out! :dohh: Maybe it's a sign for this month?! x


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: it does not helP my cm much yet cuz I keep forgetting to take my dose of honey & cinnamon about every few days. :dohh: just found out it's not the honey- it's the royal jelly that they give the queen bee for fertility that works so may need to change out my honey for royal jelly. Dunno yet if I will do that.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hmmm that's interesting! just I was chatting to someone on another thread and they really recommended the honey & cinnamon but I don't really like either and might be :sick:! I have heard about Royal Jelly but didn't realise it was for CM - I might give it a go!

Do/did any of you take EPO to increase CM and if so how much? My box says 1 a day but they're 50mg a capsule and this website https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/epo.html says dosage is 1500-3000 which would be 3-6 capsules! :wacko: I've upped it to 2 capsules to see if it makes a difference as 1 a day definitely doesn't! x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Epo helped me conceive in janurary even though I lost that baby at 12 weeks. I would recommend at least 3 pills a day and my cm was a lot after 2 weeks .


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:Great numbers 9! Best wishes on your scan Friday! I am waiting with much optimism!

Kendra, a boy is a JOY! :flower:CONGRATS

30, how ya feeling?? Any news? 

AFM 8DPO SORE bbs continue and light cramping on and off so mild not enough to really call a cramp but its giving me hope and I do not want it to be false..AF due the 20th so...tick tock..I think I will test Sat morning at 11dpo ..I never got a pos test before the 11th day and usually always get my first pos test on the 11th day so if I get a BFN sat, I will wait for AF to arrive.. Hugs all! :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks as, crossing my fingers for you. And praying this is it for you


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks 9..I did get a wee bit dizzy today after eating some peanut butter m&ms. odd..Hot and cold flashes. I am 40 so this can all be related to age and also I am anemic, low iron and low b12 but I have been taking prenatal pills this cycle as well as drinking lots of orange juice. IDK..We did use preseed to help the swimmers along (I think my natural CM is unfriendly) and tha preseed did the trick the last time so we shall see..Thanks for your support. The spotting subside???


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yep it is gone now.


----------



## asibling4gi04

YAY!:thumbup:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yay


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nothing to report :cry: 2nd sweep tomorrow wish me luck :)

Goodluck as, lots of positive signs hun :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!

Sounding great AS! Let the countdown to testing begin!! xx

Rach, bring on the sweep honey!! Lets hope that it helps the start of your DS's arrival!! xx

Kendra, awwwww a little boy! How lovely!! Do you have a name for him?? xx

Im knackered and achey today as ive been shopping again! Fed up with it now and gave sworn that is it til the Jan sales!! Phew!! xx

Hpe everyone is well xx


----------



## laura_2010

Loadsa luck for 2mro rach!! beeen day assesment again today every weds untill they arrive :dohh: blood pressure and my liver is reading high lvls so gottta liver scan next week... labour ward was full today so they had in labour mums, in day assesment.. :dohh:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Laura keep us posted and good luck on the scan!!

KENDRA, I never realized that you were off of my facebook..I deleted the wrong Kendra in error. No wonder I have not seen your updates! :cry: sorry hun..I sent a request! I feel so dumb!


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks 30 and claire. Hang in there 30, you are strong!! Claire I have to finish shopping tomorrow! UGH GROWL..Not excited about it! :wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks everyone, trying to be strong yes...but every day i end up in tears with frustration..
on to tomorrow's sweep..least its a step in the right direction :)

Hope everythings ok with you Laura, keep us posted x


----------



## MrsMM24

JODI, hang in there Hun! Things sound soooo promising! Can I ask again, I think that I already asked in the past, but where did you get your donor?:dust:


KENDRA, yay for you, a boy! That is awesome!!! I think if we go back, I called that!!!

RACH, I can't believe that he has not tried to pop on out yet, come on little buddy, debut!!

Good luck on your scan LAURA!

9, that climb is certainly leaning towards multiples, that is going to be awesome. So happy the spotting has subsided.

*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Flowerbaby

MrsP sorry i didnt answer your post earlier ive just read it now hun! Lol! Anyway i had my hcg levels done due to 3 early m/c's in 8 months, I just couldnt get past 5-6 weeks without bleeding and m/c'ing so i eventually got referred to a recurrent m/c specialist who ran all the usual tests, all coming back normal, so i was put on progesterone as soon as i got my next BFP and had my hcg levels monitored until i was 8 weeks to ensure this pregnancy was progressing ok. I had them done every 72 hours to start with then every 5 days. My RMS wouldnt scan me til 8 weeks so had them done until then. Was very nerve racking and the girls on this thread were so supportive and patient with me throughout as i was literally a nervous wreck until i had my scan!!! Yep its not the norm in the UK to have them done so often so i was pleased when my RMS requested them. It was about time the NHS showed some individual interest i felt as my GP was bloody useless! Lol! :wacko:

Just want to thank you all again girls as i couldnt have got through that without ya's!! You all mean the world too me!!! :hugs::flower::kiss:xxxx


----------



## deafgal01

Mrs- I don't take EPO. :shrug: I haven't thought about that. What does EPO stand for anyways?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks 9, DG its evening primrose oil, supposed to be good for CM.

Laura, hope everything ok hun!

Asib, sounding VERY good, FXd!

Babyhopes, I'm so sorry for your losses hun, I had no idea as I wasn't on the thread back then . Brilliant that you had these lovely girls round you though :hugs:

30- good luck tomorrow! 
x


----------



## deafgal01

Ooooh I have heard about that being mentioned around here on bnb. Hmm... So it's just a pill or how does one take that?


----------



## KendraNoell

Hopes- yes we are naming him Jackson :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

That's nice Kendra! :thumbup: x 

DG there's a link in one of my last posts about it, you should only take it up to ovulation, but its the dosage I'm not sure of as you usually only take 1 a day but thats not enough to improve CM :shrug: x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Love the name Kendra! Woo hoo! My ex has our cat and he is named Jackson! I love it!

Thanks MRSMMS24 and all of you! Actually, to answer your question, our donor is a distant friend of ours ..he is someone we used in the past. The last time we used him it worked but I had the blighted ovum. And no he is not the one with the herpes scare! That guy we found on line..that was a mess but I have not caught anything thank the Lord! How are you??


----------



## MrsMM24

Yes, EPO is supposed to be great for fertile CM, definite NO taking after OV. It is a pill you can take up to 3000mg is recommended. I take that and grapefruit juice to keep the CM fertile. You should try it DG.

KENDRA, I love the name!

AS, that is good. And thank God it wasn't the herpes scare donor. I wish we could find some in our area or at least willing to do the overnight shipping. It would brign our costs down and I wouldn't have to see OV days passing by wondering if that was our chance.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Wow some people are way too hurtful. :cry:


----------



## asibling4gi04

I know MRSMMS, do you guys have a close friend or fam member? Thats the only way to go..strangers scare me and the frozen thing is not in our budget so this is the only way for me..sigh,..I wish our OH's had spermies!:haha: that would be great! Keep me posted on you love!


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrsmms, what is EPO?


----------



## asibling4gi04

WHATS WRONG 9?? Im sorry you are sad! WHat happened? Who Azz must I kick NY style?? :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Just people on bnb telling me I shouldn't try anymore, and it is too late now etc. and bc I am so young I should be apparently living it up, instead of this.


----------



## MrsMM24

9, are you ok??? I'm with AS...I can't beat some A$$ is need be, I am the only one around here not PG or suspected PG so I can go all out!

AS, EPO is evening primrose oil. GOOD for CM!!! We have some close male friends, most married, and we are too close to their families. DW doesn't have younger males on her side, just older uncles. We have been looking on the free-donor sites though. It is just sooo scary we are soooo hesitant.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Nw they are turning it around on me saying I am too sensitive, and bc she apologized, even though she mad ei t clear at my age I shouldn't be doing this, and etc I should just forget she said that. I guess I am sticking to this thread now. I guess no due date groups for me. :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

woe 9 I TOLD YOU TO NEVER GIVE UP on your dream and you have not and this is what has gotten you this far so stick with us and you and your bean will be just fine. People can be so distasteful and hurtful! Only you and your heart know when and if it is time to quit! NOBODY ELSE! Dont get me going I will have that lady in tears with a good tongue lashing! HUGS SWEETIE..REMAIN focused and calm!

THANKS MMRS24..I used preseed?!! Not sure if you have!

Yes the free donor is where I found the herpes guy..he has heres but fortunately, there are 3 of us that he did not pass it to and I was one of them! Thank God for small favors! Yes the world is a scarey place. This guy had papers and everything regarding history and health! You never know!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks. Now they want me to apologize. Uggh I am so done with all this crap. I guess it is just good old fashioned trying to help someone if you tel them they should take a break bc o their age and miscarriages. And I guess it isn't offensive. But it is, and noi matter what you say no offense it is still offensive. I hate when people use tht excuse


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah apparently I am now lying to you all. Even though what was said was said. 


Ok guess I have no where to vent on here. ..if you care to keep in touch read my journal.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Edited bc apparently I am not allowed to vent in here. ....wow. I guess I should just not have an safe haven to vent.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Whats going on 9? Hpe u ok xx

AS i cant wait for you to test!!! Am excited for you! xx

Kendra i love the name Jackson, its a fab name hun!! Congrats chick xx

Rach, any news yet?? How was the sweep?? Hope you ok, thinkin bout ya xx

MrsMM, MrsP, DG, Laura how are you all?? Has anybody heard from Pam lately?? xx

Well ive had another disaster today....my washing machine has now broken! So just ordered a new one to be delivered saturday. More bloody money spent just as xmas approaches! So thats a burst pipe which is gona need our kitchen floor ripping up to repair and my washing machine bust all in space of 48 hours, wonder what the 3rd thing will be as they say it happens in 3's!! Ugh !!! xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mrsmm thanks for the advice re the dosage of EPO! :thumbup: x 

9, so sorry you've had a rough time on the PAL thread. I had a read & I honestly don't think that girl meant to be nasty. Your age shouldn't come into it but I think she was thinking of your health & emotions when she suggested you take a break. Though its odd for her to suggest that when you're PG :wacko:. Some of the other replies weren't very nice to you at all :hugs: some girls on here can get very bitchy & people checking up on what you've posted in here is so not on. I hope you stay on that thread hun & it doesn't spoil it, the majority of ladies are there to support you :flower: x 

Babyhopes, sorry to hear about your washer! :growlmad:. Just what you need before xmas & expecting a baby! I'm good thanks, just in that OTHER 2ww :coffee: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Had some good signs hun but not sure if its the start of anything yet or just another false alarm?! :shrug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

FXd for you 30!! x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Fingers x'd Rach!!! C'mon little man lets see you!! xx

MrsP yep its crap bein so close to xmas! Will get sorted though! Hope O isnt too far away for you! R u gona opk?? xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yep, only missed one month in 15! :thumbup: Ovulation will be around xmas day! :happydance: x


----------



## deafgal01

9 stick with us we have seen you thru a lot. U don't need that group to support you if they are gonna be mean like that. :hugs:

I am doing ok. Poor hubby got bad news about a test he took for certification in his line of career. Just a small set back. Just means he's limited about the types of work he can freelance in. Boo. I will help him study and encourage him to retake the test along with some tender loving care.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Deafgal, I really hope your husband cheers up and another opportunity comes up. Sorry to hear that. :hugs:


I just got the most amazing surprise that turned my day around. Cassie came home with a giant bag of presents from her teacher and some of the staff. I opened the bag they were in and they were labeled for Cassie and my son Liam, and me and hubs. I almost started to cry bc I had no idea they were giving us anything. Never ever would hsve expected them to, we didn't tell anyone that we had an huge bill come up this month that put us back for this month. Ofd course we would be fine in janurary but this month was really really tight. It was like such an amazing thing for them to do. I couldn't believe it. I m so so very thankful. Wow. People can be so amazing sometimes. Nd when yoiu have a bad day , suddenly it turns around. 

Deafgal I will be praying for your hubs that it all works out in the end. If my story isn't inspirational I don't know what is.


----------



## deafgal01

9- wow... that gives me hope that there's still some good in this world. That people can actually still be kind to others. It's always the season of Christmas that reminds me people can still be nice. I just wish they would do it all year round.

He'll be ok. I drove him out to get some yogurt, then we went out for pizza since he wanted pizza and not cook dinner (I offered to cook dinner), and then we stopped at the store to stock up on stuff to make chex mix, kolaches, and (tomorrow) pomanders. :shock: I'm amazed that I can pull myself together long enough to take care of his needs and cheer him up. He's finally in a better mood now after spending the whole afternoon taking care of him. I had to remind him that just because the test results says so, he is NOT a lousy interpreter based on that. He actually has a hs student graduate in the past few years (who wants him to be his interpreter for college) so that's motivation right there for him to try again and dust off and take the test again after he studies some more. That plus right now (they're changing the system) the system for it right now sucks (it really is skewed up) so next month they're changing it to the new system where the test (after he takes it) will be uploaded digitally to the website (for the test graders to look at but they will only get to grade a small part of the test). Right now there's 1 or 2 people who do that vs 5 they will have assigned starting next year so hopefully that means the test will be more fair starting January and they will take all the scores into account (and find the average from it). This is too mind boggling for me to even comprehend. :shrug: Politics... I don't do politics... But when it concerns my husband, I get worried sometimes. He could appeal but based on the appeal grounds, there's really nothing he could appeal against on that. :dohh:


----------



## KendraNoell

9- FUCK them. Pregnant women can be so catty especially PAL ones, how can they even say things like that?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Love ya how are you?


----------



## KendraNoell

Doing well. Starting a new job tomorrow... still trying to figure out how I got a boy in there LOL


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: you'll give yourself a headache trying to figure that out Kendra. Just be glad it's a boy! Hey you are having a baby when he's fully baked!

9 hope you're feeling better now! :hugs: ignore these dumb preggos. They obviously have no idea what you have been thru and you got this amazing support over here!


----------



## KendraNoell

Ugh starting a new job today. Hoping I don't get too stressed out about it. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## deafgal01

KENDRA GOOD LUCK YOU'LL KNOCK THEM OFF THEIR FEET! :thumbup:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Good luck k endra. Sorry I dint get to th is till this morning. Hubs came home sick last night. So babied him. Lol
Anyways how is everyone? How are you natalie?
Kendra? 
Mrsmm

As?


----------



## 9babiesgone

30 did you have your baby yet?


----------



## deafgal01

9- eh i could be better... I'm just in a blah mood right now. Dunno why. Might be cuz I'm disappointed that DH didn't text me back yet all morning. :cry: Oh well... He might be too busy to text back or there's a perfectly normal reason like he forgot his phone. :shrug:

30- have you had your baby yet?


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am sorry my hubs never texts me back . Rarely. :hugs:

I am sorry you are having suh an bad day. I hope it gets better and fast.


----------



## deafgal01

meh, it'll be better... Maybe if I get some sleep now... I might feel better after everything. For some reason all the drama seems bigger when I'm tired. :rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nope no baby :cry: weekend of curry, pineapple and sex for me. :haha:
Then 3rd sweep sun and induction should be Tues. 

Hope your all ok x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Rach hope this weekend and your next sweep brings labour on then, if not then roll on tuesday!!! DS is wanting to be your first xmas present i think!! Bless! xx

DG get some sleep chick it will help you feel better! xx

Well ive just got home from work and im shattered! Going back out in half hour as we taking DH's daughter to the movies to see shitty Sherlock Holmes 2! Ugh thats me sleeping for 2 hours! LOL! xx

How is everyone else??

Have a fun evening everybody and speak soon xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe rach sorry you have not gotten that little man out yet. Be praying.

I am doing ok baby hopes, just a little lnely and depressed because I just feel alone in this pregnancy. Dont know why but I just got a major flux of hormones making me sad, I geuess I it knowing I am moving soon and I am worried about that. Hw are you?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi 9, im good thanks, quite tired today though and could do with an early night!:sleep:

I have had days like you too where i felt a bit down and lonely, its defo the hormones hun! You say you are moving so that will probs be stressful for you, try not too think about it too much and just go with it.....too much stress is not good for you or bubs! i did quite a bit of meditation during first trimester to get me through it and i found it very helpful, i locked myself in a room for an hour and let my thoughts drift away and emptied my mind of any negativity, it did make me feel a whole lot better afterwards and so everytime i felt down or a bit stressed i meditated! its great for promoting positive feelings and for self-healing! :thumbup: Did you have your scan today??? Any pics to show us??good luck chick am sure all will be fine.....will be interesting to find out if you have multiples hiding in there..sending you lots of positive thoughts and hugs :hugs:xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies, hugs 30, Im thinking about you!

IM 10 DPO AND got the faintest BFP but on a blue dye test. Got the 2 lines twice but it was about a good ten minutes and the lines are truly faint so no excitement for me. I am buying a FRER tomorrrow and will update you ladies. Love to all! ASIB


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks guys, have very mixed feelings about Tues...dreading it in some ways and want time to go slower but then i also want it to come sooner so i can just get on and 'have a baby'! Think Christmas might feel a bit more real then too! :happydance:
Wondering how big he will be as well, with all this extra cooking! Also exciting to finally decide what we will be calling him! :haha:

Yes Claire, i agree that does not sound like my kind of film either! have a crafty nap! :winkwink:

As- i am super excited for you, i reckon your defo be seeing a line tomorrow if you got a faint today :) 

big :hugs: 9, i get like that too x


----------



## asibling4gi04

idk 30, could be two evil evaps :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

I hope not as, keep us posted. Got everything crossed for you hun x


----------



## 9babiesgone

No pics yet. But they saw two tiny sacs. Couldn't hear an heartbeat bc it is too early. But it looked normalish to me. I am going bck on Monday and I was told I should get pics then to share with you. Not much to see on a pic anywyas bc they were very tiny and hard to see. I am not sure I am secure yet bc of no heartbeat and bc it was so early.


----------



## deafgal01

asib- I hope it's not evaps and you're actually cooking a beanie in there.

9- hope the next appt shows a healthy (or two) heartbeats growing in you. I'll be praying!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks deafgal that means a lot to me


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: 9 you know all of us will be rejoicing and celebrating with you when you bring good news to us about your babies sticking in there and growing. :hugs: you've been thru a lot with us too so how can we not cry with you when you are sad?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks Natalie. Yu aRe seriously some of the best people I have known and I am rooting and praying that you all get your happy news. Gosh I am crying now I hsve way g
Too many hormones going on. Lol I am getting all sappy. And cramping now a little so going to lay down for a bit if kids alllow it. Please let me know how you are doing. And as y nap is over I will come back and reply, cross my heart.


----------



## deafgal01

I'm doing fine. No idea where in my cycle I am but I don't think I've entered the 2ww yet so I'm probably just gearing up to ovulate. Just emotional week this week. :shrug: I'll be ok. I have an appt with a dr on the 28th to discuss the tests and route I can take to see if there's anything preventing me from getting pregnant. I am so ready to have my winter break and not have to worry about going to work for 2 weeks.


----------



## laura_2010

Hiii Ladies...

Well gotta 25 +6 bump piccy that I took today once again sorry for the sticky fingers n bog roll you seee :blush: 
Jst had a lush bath and creamed me self up feeels lush now gonnna chill and watch a fiml. Oh is in bed and sooo angel so relax with the doggie :happydance:

AS - :hugs: to you and for a BFP! 2mro hun thinking of you. xx
Rach - Thinking of you as well hun.. :happydance:
DG- Lots of luck 28th for you and you get some anwsers xx :hugs:
9 - all the best to you and your baby/babies... :winkwink: and carnt wait to see a scan piccy hun xx :hugs:
Claire - Hope ur enjoying the film! :haha::winkwink: How you feeling atm? 
Got me next scan 5th Jan.... :flower:
Mrsmm - How are you hun? xx


----------



## laura_2010

Once again I forgot to post picccy lol :dohh: oooh and its double numbers for me now 99 days-ISH! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0084.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## deafgal01

Wow Laura! Not much longer to go... Already down to 2 digits left now for baby to finish baking in there. :wohoo: I can't wait for you to meet your baby and post pictures of the LO on here.


----------



## MrsMM24

LAURA, cute bump, ready to come on through....


DG, I hope you are feeling a little better now. :hugs:

9, don't worry Hun, we aren't going anywhere, so we are here. Let those PG emotions flow! :haha: I hope you have the most awesome appt next week and get to see more normal pics!

30, that little stubborn your man of yours better make his debut this weekend, we are allllll eager to see him!

AS, I know you are concerned because they are blue lines, BUT, I will be expecting to see you post some Pink lines tomorrow morning, YAY! I am soooo excited!!! :dust:

BABYHOPES, how's it going? Getting some rest?

:wave: to everyone that I forgot.

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend!!!


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh your looking great Laura, can't believe how quickly its going for you. Probably because last 2 weeks have felt like 2 months for me! 

Goodluck with your app dg, be great to get some answers :hugs:

mrsmm, hope you have a lovely weekend too x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsMM- aside from feeling freshly emotional, I'm ok. Honest. Just feel like crying on and off all day today. At least my husband came home with some "kinda" good news so he's not really "screwed" in terms of being allowed to interpret college classes (just can't accept the ones thru the state at this time and lower pay). I wish I could magically make it all better for him because there's seriously nothing worse than interpreting for better part of past 5 years and thinking you do ok as an interpreter only to get that stupid test result saying that you don't even pass (low in every area possible on the test). That was a huge self esteem blow to him and I hate seeing him down over that. Ironically this is probably the most easiest way I can explain to him about how I'm feeling about this whole journey with ttc (the way he feels right now about that test results is how exactly I feel about not having been able to get pregnant at all). :shrug: Things will look up soon enough. It's not the end of the world as we know it and he will pass the test the next time he takes it and get all of that back. Even better, I will finally know that I can get pregnant too just like you wonderful ladies.

I think I just need more sleep. I'm battling a headache right now. Some of you are so good at following my journal. :shock: I'm amazed at you for even being able to keep up at the fast pace it moves sometimes. :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooo Asib, I've got my fingers crossed for tomorrow for you! I really think it'll be good news :)

9 - I just knew it'd be twins! Hope everything goes ok with your pregnancy :hugs:

Lovely bump Laura! 

x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks everyone. How are you Natalie? Any news 30?


----------



## 30mummyof1

still no baby 9, we were planning some :sex: this morning, the midwife recommended it :haha: but Thomas woke up too early! Hopefully tonight :)

Congrats on 2 baba's :)

as-have you got some good news for us?? :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else


----------



## laura_2010

Loads of luck rach!! Get that bby moving!!! :happydance::happydance: woohoooo!!

Oooooooh yeah AS beeen thinking about you, xx Lots of luck as well :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just re-subscribing as I unsubscribed on my phone again :dohh:

Enjoy your :sex: 30! Hope it does the trick! That's the thing with ladies being around the world - we're dying to know about AS but she'll still be tucked up in bed with the time difference!

x


----------



## deafgal01

9 - much better today, thanks for asking. All I needed was a good night's sleep with dh and yummy food. :haha: easy quick for the short term. How are you doing today?

:hi: everyone else! Hope asib gets that eggy... Gotta go and help make pomanders!


----------



## asibling4gi04

OK LADIES PINK DYE FRER BFP!!!! IM IN SHOCK! MY OH IS TOO! WE ARE SCARED TO GET TOO EXCITED! BUT YES ITS A PINK BFP WILL POST A PIC IN A BIT TOO SHOCKED TO UPLOAD ANYTHING RIGHT NOW!:baby::thumbup: THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jodie im so excited for you! Huge huge huge congrats!! Whahoooooooooo!!! Sticky babydust sent your way xxx:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats great news as - big congrats hun :)

also i am finally in LABOUR! :woohoo: will update when i can x


----------



## laura_2010

wooohoooo!!!! :hugs::hugs: AS Im sooooo please for you a BFP and FX a baby today!!!! All the best rach xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hiiii claire you okies hun? x


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats asib!!! :yipee:

GO 30 get that baby out today! :wohoo:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Rach how exciting!!! Am sooooo pleased fir you! Take care and keep us updated xxx

Laura im great thanks, just sat wrappin xmas pressies! Soooo boring! Lol!! Hows u?? Lush bump chick!! xx


----------



## deafgal01

Babyhopes- I'll wrap your gifts for you. I love wrapping presents! I just finished wrapping a few over here. :smug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

AS - I knew it!!! Huge congrats hun :dance:!

30 - good luck hun! Hope everything goes smoothly & can't wait to see pics of your little man 

I've just had a lush walk with the dog, felt like I needed to clear my head, but not sure what of, IYKWIM, feel much better now & I'm going to be positive! :thumbup:. Happy weekend everyone :flower: x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Goo luck 30 and congrats as ! I knew you would get it. So so over the moon for u. :cloud9:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Good luck 30! Thanks for all of your congrats! Below are picutes of 2 tests one pink frer one blue plus, one tweak each one origial each but my clearblue digital was negative so it made us nervous but i have watery dc, pinchy bbs, hunger, emotional, leg cramps and pinching pains so im convinced. Im 11dpo,...how sensitive are those digis?? Help!
[/attach][/attach][/attach]
 



Attached Files:







plus.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 1









plus2.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 0









pre.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh yeah hun they positive for sure!! I think the digis are 50miu so id maybe retry in a cple days. Am so so happy for you both! Awww its made my day knowing you got ya BFP chick! love ya xxxxxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hope everything goin well Rach, cant wait to see pics of baby boy xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks Rach we appreciate it so much and I am prob under 50 so I am taking another pink frer in the morning and no digital again til Monday to keep us sane! lol..how ya feeling??love ya too! :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Am good thanks, just havin a chilled and probably early night!! lol!! Yep id leave it til monday you should defo got 'preggers' then!! Bet you have a lovely line on ya frer tmor hun! Dnt forget to post pics xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

OK ILL LET YOU KNOW RACH AND I WILL DEFFO POST. HUGS ..WE ARE CHILLIN TOO. NO GI TONIGHT! :happydance: DID I JUST POST A HAPPY DANCE TO THAT?? OOPS! LOL


----------



## asibling4gi04

:spermy::spermy::spermy::dust::bfp::happydance::baby::yipee::headspin:


----------



## deafgal01

Any update about 30 having her baby yet?


----------



## 9babiesgone

30 hope labor is going well


----------



## 9babiesgone

Congrats again as ! Those look positive to me no question about it


----------



## Flowerbaby

Nope not heard anything yet....thinkin of you Rach xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

9, congrats on the twins hun!! I bet your oh is excited!! Lovely news...how are you today? Hpe u feeling better xx

DG i would love you to wrap all my pressies! Still got quite a few to wrap yet but am all wrapped out right now so will have another go in cple days. Not long to go til your appointment, am excited for you to be hopefully gettin sum answers and advice. Big hugs xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks 9..your having twins??? omg congrats!:hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Asib! Yay!!!!!!!!!

Looks like this is a good month for a few of you :) :) September babies yay!


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS JACKSON'S MOMMY!:baby::hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hiii Ladies...

Wow thats soo bfp hun! :happydance: carnt wait to see todays its jst what you need this time of the year :hugs::hugs:

Claire - finshed all my wrapping last night sooo all done now, off to my mums for xmas this year so will be a change n for a shock next year tho... 3 of them!! :winkwink:

Got a scan 2mro on my liver seems to be reading off high lvls so there gonna take a look, and I asked if id see babies... :shrug: they said... not being dumb but sure id see them with a san for liver? what ya think??
then Weds - back to hospital for more bloods for blood presssure seems to have droped tho but il be up every weds frm now..... and its a good 25 miles away :growlmad: but I need to go...
26 weeks now canot belive it how time has flown!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi guys,

Sorry for the delay only just got home..
Yes finally home after a very quick labour, got to hospital about 1.30pm and he was born at 3.18pm! 8 mins of pushing! I got my waterbirth in the birthing centre however i had a lot of blood loss so it was a bit hairy for a while, had to have a drip and cathetar urrghhh! I had to stay in last night so they could monitor me and have just got home with iron tablets.

We've named him Harry, not thought of middle name yet and he was 8lb exactly showing no signs of being overdue so... i wonder if the scan got it wrong after all!

Lovely pics as congrats again, :hi: to everyone


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs:Huge Gratz Rach and Baby Harry :hugs::hugs: Pleased it went as well as it could...! Nice weight as well... :happydance: Enjoy xx :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwwwww huge congrats Rach on the arrival of your baby boy Harry!! wow thats great just being in labour for a couple of hours! Glad you got the water birth you wanted hun, sorry to hear you lost so much blood and had a catheter, ugh!! At least you well today and home! Yaaayyyy! I bet Thomas is excited to see his baby brother! Well done babes, cant wait to see pics !!! xxxx

Hey Laura, hope everything goes well wiv your liver scan bless ya! Sounds like you in and out of hospital at mo bless ya! Xmas is at our this year as dh's son is coming to stay for a week so ive got DH's family comin for dinner. Next year we goin to my mams so am pleased bout that! Lol! Awww it will be fab when you have all 3 next year! I bet Angel is excited isnt she!! Good luck tmor hun xx

AS did you test again chick, its preggy ticker time i think! Yaaayyy!!! xxx

How is everyone else?? xx


----------



## KendraNoell

Yay! Welcome baby Harry! 8 lbs is definitely smaller for being that overdue so maybe the due dates were off like you just said!

I am in a huge amount of pain today, ran after someone yesterday and I think I seriously pulled an already stretched ligament or I tore it... having a hard time walking :(


----------



## Flowerbaby

Bless ya Kendra! You have to be so careful at min as our ligaments n muscles are a lot softer than normal, i hurt my back a cple of days ago moving some stuff, wasnt anything super heavy and i ached for days and this morning i went swimming and after doin just 10 lengths i ached like crazy, I usually do 30!! My legs ache badly tnite too so i dnt think i will be swimming anymore for a little while! Hpe u feel better soon hun xx


----------



## KendraNoell

Thanks you too hopes... ooh your ticker says you're viable! woot almost here!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Welcome baby harry! Congrats rach! Awe! So exciting!

Laura, kendra thinking of you both through the bumps and worries of both of your ailments! Thanks again for the congrats and positive wishes~

hopes, thanks again and how are you??

Adm..drum rolll pleaaasseee!!!........
[/attach]
 



Attached Files:







num2.j[g.JPG
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks everyone will write up my birth story and post some pics when i feel up to it, can't even walk upstairs without getting out of breath!Gonna be hardwork with a 2yr old and newborn but hopefully these iron tablets will kick in soon :)

can't beat a digi as :wohoo:


----------



## KendraNoell

Yay asib congrats! I know you are still being cautious but I am so very excited for you :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks ladies! Kendra I may get brave and start a ticker soon ;)


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: asib you're knocked up!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks DG! ;) your turn!:) kendra, love.the avatar!


----------



## deafgal01

Me? My turn? Oh I don't know about that... We'll see what the dr says when I go to my appt on Dec. 28th. At least I can relax and really have fun with jumping DH this month. :haha:


----------



## laura_2010

Glad all is Okies Rach :) big gratz as! Soo pleased for u, what an xmas gift :) good luck dg for ur app, u neva know u might catch :) Xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

30!! Congrats hun! He's a great size, & LOVE the name, its my fav boys name :thumbup:. Hope you're ok & wow quick labour!

AS, congratulations, defo preggo! :yipee: 

X


----------



## Flowerbaby

Wonderful news AS! Am so so happy for you chick! Lovin the digi preggy lady! Yaaayyyy!!! xx

Rach take it easy hun, youve been through a lot hun!! Big hugs xxx

Well ive had a shit nite, am so pissed off with my DH its unreal! I fuckin hate him right now! He has gone out on piss all afternoon and just got in drunk and passed out on kitchen floor and hit his head! Am furious! Heard a massive bang so ran downstairs n found him sparked out on kitchen floor, now he is in bed with a sick bucket! Im so sick of his drinkin at min, he partying every weekend with it being xmas, just wish xmas was over! Ive now got a stomach ache through the stress of it so am laid massaging my tummy to try n chill out. Thats us not talking for the next week! What a wanker!! Rant over sorry for my language girls xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks mrspttc !! Hopes thanks, so sorry DH is acting that way, hugs! Sw7ear anytime u want


----------



## KendraNoell

I would sit and have a serious talk with him that if he can't start acting like a soon to be father now, then how does he expect to just change like a light switch when the baby is born? If he knows it concerns you and he still does it there's a problem.


----------



## deafgal01

babyhopes :hugs: rant away honey... Have a serious talk with your man though cuz he can't keep that up.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Sorry baby hopes I hope your man straightens up.
And congrats 30 wow, amazing so excited to hear of your boy being born. 

As congrats again!

Hw are you mrsmm, Natalie, and mrspttc?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Sorry baby hopes I hope your man straightens up.
And congrats 30 wow, amazing so excited to hear of your boy being born. 

As congrats again!

Hw are you mrsmm, Natalie, and mrspttc?


----------



## deafgal01

9- I'm good... I'm surprisingly relaxed this month. Not even trying hard to get pregnant as I know I'll have an appt to discuss my options in terms of testing and stuff. :shrug: No idea- haven't even ovulated yet I don't think since I haven't seen any more cm since that one day when I found a lil bit in my underwear but thought it was too early for ovulation. :dohh: I forgot to check to see what it was like (if it was stretchy or not). :shrug: Oh well.

What's up with you 9?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe well glad you are taking an relaxed plan. :hugs: hope it. Helps out in the long run for you.

I am ok just super stressed the job my husband is getting when he gets out is going to pay way less than what they promised him in the first place, and now I am starting to worry , we were depending on that. But alas, I might have to go to school again and then work ASAP. S o so stressed, bc all our plans are falling thru. And now that we finally might have two sticky beans, life hits us in the head.


----------



## deafgal01

9- tell me about it... I know that exact feeling. I never anticipated my husband's test results ending up in getting his certification being revoked (after he's been interpreting for the past 2 years). It doesn't affect him too badly but it does mean a pay cut and less job opportunities when he freelances his services out to the community. :dohh: :shrug: Not much we can do about that- is there? Just take it in stride and do the best we can to support them in this hard time, right? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: It'll all work out, somehow... I just wish we both could be more confident of that. :rofl:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah me too. So sorry to hear about your hubs situation. I feel you. It is too freaking hard out there sometimes.


----------



## deafgal01

9- eh, that's what life's all about right... Both hard and easy times, all the good and bad... We made a commitment to support each other thru all of it so we'll be ok. I'm sure same is true for you.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'd be furious too Claire, i really hope like my oh did he sorts himself out when your lo comes along, its not at all fair on you. you rant away hun :hugs: xx

Had a good 1st night at home with little man, took a while to go off to sleep but then didn't want to feed again till 9.30 this morning! i tried a few times in the night but just wanted his sleep! know it won't last but still nice :) Then had oh's mum helping me this morning and oh should be home any time now from work. :)
Both boys sleeping so i can catch up on bnb and fb :happydance:

Goodluck for your ap' dg x


----------



## asibling4gi04

lovely news Rach! So happy for you and your family! :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Did you post pics yet 30? Can't wait to see your beautiful baby.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks for your support girls! DH is licking his wounds today big time and apologising prefusley for the mess his was in! Told him i think he's a wanker n too keep his distance for now or he will feel the wrath of this hormonal preggy woman!! Lol! I will talk to him tnite. Am sure all will be fine x

Rach glad you had a good first night! Awww he sounds so lovely! Are you BF'ing?? Enjoy your time whilst both boys sleep hun. How you feeling in yourself?? xx

How is everyone else??xx

Hows our newly preggy momma today?? Hope you well AS xxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

yes i agree with 9


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hopes, glad you set DH straight! :thumbup: AFM just adjusting to the idea..AF due tomorrow..no show= calling to set a doc appointment!?! fxd for good things to come! Thanks for asking!:hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

DG, good news about DH's job situation. Good Luck next week at your doc appt as well! FXD!


RACH!!! YAY, Baby Harry came finally! Sounds sooo awesome, cannot wait to read your birth story!


KENDRA, hope you are feeling better hun! Gotta be careful, chasing after someone??? 


BABYHOPES, I hope that the DH situation clears up soon!


JODI!!! YAY!!! I am soooo over the moon, ecstatically happy for you!!! I was ooo happy to open BnB up and see your news this morning!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!!


*AFM...* I had yet another packed weekend, I attended a funeral for a great aunt, finished wrapping gifts, and fit a hair appt in for my daughter and I. TTC area: Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANK YOU SO MUCH MRSMMS24 and again sorry about your loss. Also, thinking of you..You are such a sweetie and deserve the same news! I hope for you one day soon sweetie!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i am bf'ing Claire, going well so far. Hope i can stick with it :)
Glad dh's realised what an arse he was, make sure he makes it up to you :)

Feeling pretty good, just can't do too much too quickly so feels bit strange for me to try and let oh do things or mil but oh well guess i just have to make the most of it!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Couple of pics of little Harry

Just born




Hours old


----------



## 9babiesgone

Ommygosh pics, he is so so handsome! Cngrats I have tears in my eyes seeing his little face. :cloud9:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Harry is perfect and mum looks amazing for just giving birth! :cry::thumbup::flower::happydance::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thank you guys :)

I have just written my birth story..bit long! but its in pregnancy-3rd trimester until i work out how to add the link!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Going to read it. Btw I agree with as, you look amazing for giving birth.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww i had tears in my eyes seeing those pics, completely and totally amazing Rach!! Congrats to you both Harry is just beautiful!! will have a read of your birth story now hun. Am so happy for you xxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

LOVIN THE AVATAR RACH! :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Oohhh rach lovley piccys!!! :hugs::hugs: How beautiful.... HUGE GRATZZ!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am crying now not sure many of you know but I love reading shamanic books etc and bc pf my native American culture I appreciate it a lot more. I am reading this book called how to be sick an buddhist inspired book for the chronically ill and it helped me tremendously today. If any o ryou suffer from chronic pain or chronic illness I would reccommend it and if you are open to another spiritual view on pain I recommend it, you don't have to practice Buddhism to get th is book, trust me I am not Buddhist.


----------



## KendraNoell

Awww great pics 30!

Nice ticker Asib ;)


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS KENDRA! I WILL PUT A more detailed ticker on as time goes and I know that there is a baby for sure!

LADIES, MY PROGRESSION IS NOT GOING WELL TAKE A LOOK! TODAY IS 14 DPO AF DUE AND DIDNT SHOW, MY DIGI THIS MORNING SAYS PREGNANT BUT NO PINK TESTS ARE GETTING DARKER!! ALL THE SAME! :cry: ANOTHER BLIGHTED?? OR IS THIS HEALTHY SLOW HCG RISE? I CANT GET AN APPOINTMENT TIL AFTER CHRISTMAS! IM GOING NUTS!

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







11and12.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 3









1314.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 9babiesgone

They look fine to me. You are really not far along that doesn't usually cause super dark lines. Y lines weren't that dark that early and i am carrying twins. So dont freak out


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks 9 I am trult freaking out..I am sooo scared to get comfy with a BFP...SIGH.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Asib- hang in there. Maybe like 9 said, it's still early yet for your tests to start getting darker.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks dg..means a lot! I am soooo nervous!!!:cry:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: I know you are asib... Hopefully this is the bfp you've been waiting for (and not a blighted one).


----------



## KendraNoell

Asib- number one, you have to TRY to relax. At this stage any undue stress can harm that little bean. I know its easier said than done but my advice is to adopt a "if it happens it was meant to happen" kind of attitude. Protect that bean as best you can but realize that things do happen outside of our control but that nothing you are doing at this point is going to effect that. It will happen regardless of what you do.

With that said, not every day is going to get darker, remember, hcg doubles every couple days. I took one every day just to make sure there was a line, as long as you're not cramping/spotting you don't have anything to worry about. Blighted ovums are rare and not genetic (meaning genetic passed down from mommy, obviously blighted ovums are genetic issues but you know what I mean) so I doubt you will get them back to back. 

If you are truly frightened see if there is a way you can go and get just bloodwork done w/o an appointment. So you can get quantative hcg results.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i agree with 9, you shouldn't go on how dark the tests are hun. Everything can be completely healthy even if tests aren't dark yet as its still early :hugs: xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Kendta, so true about having no control over fate! I am trying to relax but after my blighted, I am a Debbie Downer in this process and I know I have to stop. Thank you for your support! I am going to try to get medical help over the weekend.. we shall see. Maybe the hospital will give me an HCG if I tell them I dont feel well ??? Idk...:shrug: (oh, by the way yes, they said blighted rarely happen twice). I am just nervous about other possibilities like ectopic ??! 

9, 30, THANK YOU also for being here for me. I know I must look insanely out of control right now and that exactly how I feel too. I guess time will tell. In the meantime. thanks for walking with me through this journey! love ya all!:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Love you too. Sorry I am so out of it, getting ready to go Christmas shopping. Have only 3 people left to buy for, and having an major flare that the meds are not working with. So I am hoping I can still go.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls! Hope you all well!! xx

AS my lines didnt get any darker from 12dpo & 13dpo i left it a day to test again and ws much darker, as Kendra says it takes 48 hours at least to double, all will be fine hunny i know it, big hugs xxx

Well been for my 24 week midwife appt today and all is great! Baby/fundus is measuring 25 so a little ahead which is fab, and ive put a stone on in last 6 months so thats not too bad either i dont think! Heard bubs heartbeat and she is head down feet up at mo so hoping she remains like that!! xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

thats excellent news HOPES! SO EXCITED FOR YOU! How are you?? Thanks for encouraging me!
 
DG, yes, I hope not another BO!

9, CHRISTMAS SHOPPING DRIANED ME MENTALLY AND FINANCIALLY! LOL Good luck!

Hugs ladies!


----------



## 30mummyof1

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls! Hope you all well!! xx
> 
> AS my lines didnt get any darker from 12dpo & 13dpo i left it a day to test again and ws much darker, as Kendra says it takes 48 hours at least to double, all will be fine hunny i know it, big hugs xxx
> 
> Well been for my 24 week midwife appt today and all is great! Baby/fundus is measuring 25 so a little ahead which is fab, and ive put a stone on in last 6 months so thats not too bad either i dont think! Heard bubs heartbeat and she is head down feet up at mo so hoping she remains like that!! xx

Yay, all sounding good hun. :)

I'm having to learn to do things one handed as my lo loves to be cuddled and knows as soon as i put him down!


----------



## asibling4gi04

question..does anyone remember being EXTREMELY thirsty all of the time during early pregnancy? I cannot get enough beverage! Its making me pee a lot too..maybe this is why tests are light???:shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yep i still am mega thirsty chick!! All the time and i pee constantly! Drives me nuts at times coz i must pee 10 times a day, first tri was defo worse though, id say i pee'd double as much! All perfectly normal chick. Ive just gulped a pint of water now!! x

Awww Rach you will be spoiling that LO! Bless ya! I cant wait to spoil mine!!! Lots n lots of cuddles n snuggles, i bet you dont want to put him down anyway!! xxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

:thumbup:ok well maybe thats the case than CLaire. Time will tell..Until blood tests I will be a poas addict with pink dyes. There goes my $$..But its worth the sanity!:flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

Awesome news BABYHOPES!

JODI, calm down Hun! It all looks great to me. You are POAS so much, it likely not able to build in urine to measure. Most sticks don't get extremely darker until you are like almost 2 weeks late for AF. You got time, that little bean is forming up nicely. Loving the tickers!

Rach, you are looking fab for just delivering.... Good work Mommy!

*AFM...* TTC area: Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Well no christma shopping struggling go decide go go in or not 
Hsving bad floaters in my corners of my eyes , chest pain,mnd dizzy.


----------



## KendraNoell

crap 9 today was hubby's bday so i have been super busy and preoccupied all day or i would have commented on this sooner! did you go in. are you ok?


----------



## asibling4gi04

9, are you ok? Do you normally have floaters? I have one constantly in my right eye!

MRSMMS, Thank you and you are right..I just got panic striken with the memories of my June situation! But..drum roll please!!!.....


I AM FINALLY PROGRESSING WITH DARKER LINES.. PHEW! THANKS LADIES FOR PUTTING UP WITH MY NUTTYNESS!

:kiss:


----------



## KendraNoell

Told ya so


----------



## asibling4gi04

lol @ Kendra! thanks girly!


----------



## 30mummyof1

yay great pics, so glad you are feeling better about it all now hun x


----------



## deafgal01

bd time for me.... I got eggwhite cm yesterday and still have some today... :blush: Time to jump the hubby when I see him this afternoon. :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thats the way to do it dg!


----------



## 30mummyof1

go dg! :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Asib those lines are amazing!!! So happy for you!! xx

DG get bd'ing! Whahoooo!!! xx

9, how are you today?? xx

How is everyone else?? Im doin great! V day today so another milestone reached! Yaaayy! Been achey today so think baby havin a growth....bath n early night me thinks xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy v day Claire :) x


----------



## MrsMM24

Happy V-Day CLAIRE!!

9, are you ok? I hope you went to get it checked out!

KENDRA, :cake: Happy Belated to DH!:cake:


JODI!!! See... those are some BEAUTIFUL Lines!!! :happydance:

RACH, glad to see you on here, doing well, :wave: HARRY!


I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Happy Holidays to all of the Lovely Ladies on my testing threads and the Ladies of BnB! I hope that everyone has a safe time, filled with happiness, togetherness, smiles, family and cheer! :xmas3: 


*AFM...* TTC area: Well, it looks like we may be able to line some donations up in January, Thank goodness I don't have to watch another OV date go by, it was as much torture as the TTW. Other than that, not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

Congrats hopes! I bet its a relief for this day to finally come. :)

I haven't heard anything from 9 kinda worried about her, hope everything is ok...

DG I would say take advantage of that BD while you can cause I can count on one hand the amount of times we have done it since I got pregnant. Between exhaustion and stretching pains and hurting doing practically anything I am so never in the mood. I told hubby he could have late b-day BD tonight but I still don't even want to do it LOL


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs::hugs:CLAIRE, DO I have preggo brain? what is V day? Happy V day what ever it may be referencing! How are you Mommy??

MRSMMS24, thank you! I cannot wait to see you announce your BFP and become my bumpie! :hugs:

9, nervous when you dont post. Praying for you! :hugs:

DG I hope your plot to attack hubby worked! :haha: 

30, How is baby Harry doing? Is he a good sleeper???

AFM, still in shock, going to the clinic Friday to confirm pregnancy (urine test) and at that point they will make my first official appointment..I am nervously excited! Cannot sleep to well when I am supposed to. However I took a cat nap after work yesterday and did not hear my alarm to get my daughter off of her school bus! Thank Goodness OH called me from work when she did not hear from me. Her call woke me up and sure enough, my daughters bus was sitting outside waiting! LOL..I feel pretty good though. NOT nauseus at all though and that worries me as I wasnt with the blighted either. My other pregnancies I was deathly ill.. Had home nurses with I.V. treatment to keep hydrated. i WOULD WELCOME any sickness right now!:wacko:
My only symptom is sore bbs and mood swings. Hoping for the best! Thanks for reading! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

9, hope you are ok Hun!


JODI, Sure hoping to join you soon! I'm glad this pregnancy so far is a little more mild on you, besides the insomnia....


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

SOrry I haven't gotten on here. I am doing ok. I got tons of referrals yesterday, one for a nw rhemy, new ob- gyn, and an optometrist. Just pray I get seen before 3 months bc that is when I switch insurances. My husband is getting out of the military so we lose tricare on April 1st. Yesterdays appt was hellish, stupid woman, didn't scan me like she said she would, said there was no need, even th ough previously saying she would. She just gave me prenatals, didn't do any tests, did not refill my planaquil, so now I have to go to another rheumy to get it again bc she refused to refill it, bc it was an old PCM/pbgyn that prescribed it and that doctor is no longer seeing pregnant patients bc their liability insurance is too expensive apparently. I just get all this bad news in one appt. So now i refuse to see th is woman again bc apparently she thinks it is not ok to either write an new prescription foR planaquil, even though my old obgyn/pcm did. She thinks I should hve to see an new rheumy, to get it, I guess to cover her ass. I don't know. It makes no sense. I am beyond livid about it. Anyways I am still pregnant, blood came back with over 8000 , but just not thrilled with how I am being treated. I thought this one would be better.

And sorry I didn't update, bc affer my appt I had to go to my grandmas funeral. 
Not the greatest day . 

I apologize for worrying you all.


----------



## MrsMM24

9, Hey Hun, just glad you're ok. I know yesterday was hard. Get some rest today :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks sweetie. I am trying but now I have to do more Christmas shopping bc my mom wasn't up to it on Tuesday.


----------



## asibling4gi04

9, I am with MRSMMS, just glad that you are okay and the babies are too! The level sounds great! 

Sorry about your Grandma! How sad! Hugs!:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

9 :hugs: sorry to hear of your grandma passing. :hugs: take care of the twins and yourself. That dr is a dumb one- you're better off with a different dr.

I managed to bd yesterday, day before that, and other day before that too. 3 times in a row! :wohoo: probably killed my chances of getting that eggy with smaller sperm count or something but it's been fun this month. :haha:

:dust: to all ladies still trying and hoping our pregnant ladies carry their babies to full term!


----------



## 30mummyof1

asibling4gi04 said:


> :hugs::hugs:CLAIRE, DO I have preggo brain? what is V day? Happy V day what ever it may be referencing! How are you Mommy??
> 
> MRSMMS24, thank you! I cannot wait to see you announce your BFP and become my bumpie! :hugs:
> 
> 9, nervous when you dont post. Praying for you! :hugs:
> 
> DG I hope your plot to attack hubby worked! :haha:
> 
> 30, How is baby Harry doing? Is he a good sleeper???
> 
> AFM, still in shock, going to the clinic Friday to confirm pregnancy (urine test) and at that point they will make my first official appointment..I am nervously excited! Cannot sleep to well when I am supposed to. However I took a cat nap after work yesterday and did not hear my alarm to get my daughter off of her school bus! Thank Goodness OH called me from work when she did not hear from me. Her call woke me up and sure enough, my daughters bus was sitting outside waiting! LOL..I feel pretty good though. NOT nauseus at all though and that worries me as I wasnt with the blighted either. My other pregnancies I was deathly ill.. Had home nurses with I.V. treatment to keep hydrated. i WOULD WELCOME any sickness right now!:wacko:
> My only symptom is sore bbs and mood swings. Hoping for the best! Thanks for reading! :hugs:

Harry enjoys his sleep although not always at the right time! we had a pretty good night last night so fx for another, i'd forgotten how hard it is but totally worth it :) xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Ladies.. :hugs:

Wow luving the lines AS :happydance:
Glad all is going well in the pregnancy 9 :hugs:
Lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust: to pammy, DG and MrsMM and Mrspttc :hugs: 
Well was back up a day assesment yesterday all went okies back onto blood pressure tablets so thats sorted.... and my liver scan came back normal so happy with that and got to see the babies :happydance: Last time I seen them they was Boy head up girl head down this time both on top of each other with legs to my left no wonder I was getting hell alot of kicking frm there!! :dohh: but I can now feel the pressure of them pushing on my belly outwards now and even see a great dint sticking out... strugling to wash pots!! lol :haha: Excuse to get out of it tho!
Well wont be long till santas comes ay! Wish you all a Merry Xmas and great New year and for all the new babies for the year 2012!!!
I still canot belive christmas is days away :happydance::happydance:
Then il be having my 28+ scan jan as well as my app to see whats gonna happen next....

Rach - How you loving being a new mummy? Is it harder or easier so far 2nd time around? and...... any plans for a no.3?? :winkwink:

Claire - Hows you hun? Happy 24 weeeks!!! :happydance: sooo gald were sooo close in dates!! :happydance: do you get another scan??

Kendra -Must say luving the bump piccys!! do you get another scan?

Weres pam havnet seen her on thead for a while? :cry:


----------



## MrsPTTC

I&#8217;m back! Sorry I&#8217;ve been MIA, I have been reading and running as I&#8217;ve just been accessing BnB on my phone and sometimes the thread moves too much to reply to everyone on the mobile in my lunch break! Sorry gals.

Anyway&#8230;.

9 &#8211; I&#8217;m ok thank you for asking :flower: Sorry to hear you&#8217;ve not been well, and about your grandma :hugs:

Kendra, love your cute bump pic!

Asib, yay for the nice dark FRER hun! :happydance:

30 &#8211; Harry is absolutely gorgeous! :thumbup: You must be so proud. And you look great on your pic in the water, and the water is CLEAN!! :saywhat: I&#8217;m defo going for a water birth when the time comes&#8230;.sigh&#8230;

DG &#8211; Glad to hear you&#8217;ve got lots of :sex: in!

Babyhopes - Happy V Day, but I'm with Asib, what is it?? Lol

MrsMM &#8211; Merry Christmas to you too hun! Enjoy it & I hope Santa is good to you, and all you girls!

Laura &#8211; fab news your scan and bloods came back ok, it must be such a relief!

AFM &#8211; Waiting for my positive OPK, though it may not be for a few more days yet and I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ll be lucky enough to get my + on CD14 again as no hint of EWCM yet and I got it CD12 last cycle.
I had a mini breakdown before, I seem to be getting them a lot lately. I sent a christmas card to a lady who&#8217;s children I used to look after 8-11years ago. I was a nursery nurse for just over a year and started babysitting for one of the little girls who was at the nursery then her parents had a little boy. Anyway I stopped babysitting when I moved in with DH 8 years ago as it was too far to travel & we&#8217;ve kept in touch with Christmas cards ever since. This Christmas I said I&#8217;d love to see a photo of the kids to see how they&#8217;ve grown. So she sent a photo & they&#8217;re both gorgeous and the little girl who I looked after most looked so grown up, she must be about 12 or 13 now. I got a shock and it just made me cry, I feel so old and feel like my life is flashing before me. And still no :baby: :nope:. I guess if I had kids I wouldn&#8217;t feel as bad about getting older. I really need to stop getting upset over little things, if I didn&#8217;t know better I&#8217;d think I was pg! :haha: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats great news laura, hope they turn head down sometime soon, be more comfortable for you as well i hope x
You might only have another couple of months then till the babies are here :happydance:

Well it is harder 2nd time round mainly because i can't just nap when harry is, has to be around Harry and Thomas. I am feeling pretty knackered but then the advantage of it being 2nd time is i KNOW it will get easier just not for a while! I'm 50/50 for trying for a 3rd, wouldn't be until spring 2013.

Thanks Mrsp, it didn't stay that clean once the placenta started coming away, bit of a horror film scene! urrgh! but i'd highly recommend a water birth, so pleased i got to experience it this time round. Shame about the haemoraging after :(

Hope your bfp is just round the corner hun, we're all here to support you x
how old are you? if you don't mind me asking? we're all different ages i think on here. :)


----------



## laura_2010

Il find out wen i might expect them at 28 weeks so roll on .... V-day is wen they if baby was to come early they have a better chance of being saved, so big milestone :) x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah I see, well that's brilliant news! Was it your v day or babyhopes? Did I get you mixed up lol? x

Thanks 30, I'm 30 too :haha: and I know its still young & I'm being silly, but I just really thought I'd have kids by now & can't believe how long ago it was when I was 19 & babysitting those kids :( . Sorry you haemoraged hun, I bet it looked nasty & was very scary. Well at least Harry was nice & clean lol, I like that side of it! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Your younger than me then hun, i'm 31 now - officially i should be 31mummyof2 now :haha: but i know what you mean i feel like that about not being married! feel too old to have a boyfriend even though we've been together nearly 5yrs and now have 2kids!


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSPTTC, Thank you! I was reading your post and thinking, HMMM she is emotional like me..could she be preggo? lol..I know it will happen for you! I feel it truly. Clomid does the trick for a lot of couples. I will watch your BFP dream come true in 2012 and I cannot wait to be here for it! Happy Holidays sweetie pie!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks for clarifying V day for me and Mrspttc Laura! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

mummy, glad to hear the update on Harry! In time you will be on a total schedule and it will be second nature! Hang in there! Are you able to rest??:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Laura so glad your results are good and the babies are doing so well! Thanks for the congrats! I am cautiously excited but with a very open and aware mind that anything can happen! Happy Holidays to you and your family sweetie!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks CLAIRE! And now that I know what V day is, Happy V day! :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Getting some here and there yes, Thomas usually naps for a couple of hours at lunchtime so if i can get Harry off as well then i can. fx! :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

awe well thats good 30! I am hoping OH helps me a lot once we have 2 around! I am praying for that!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

30mummyof1 said:


> Your younger than me then hun, i'm 31 now - officially i should be 31mummyof2 now :haha: but i know what you mean i feel like that about not being married! feel too old to have a boyfriend even though we've been together nearly 5yrs and now have 2kids!

Ha I suppose there's always something you want that you don't have! My friend who is due in Feb has been engaged to her fella for 11 years (they got engaged straight away) and he won't marry her! His parents are divorced & he's put off marriage now, so when the baby comes my friend is gonna change her name by deed poll so they all have the same name! :rofl:. Is there any plans for you to get married 30? Are you engaged? x



asibling4gi04 said:


> MRSPTTC, Thank you! I was reading your post and thinking, HMMM she is emotional like me..could she be preggo? lol..I know it will happen for you! I feel it truly. Clomid does the trick for a lot of couples. I will watch your BFP dream come true in 2012 and I cannot wait to be here for it! Happy Holidays sweetie pie!:hugs:

Thanks hun, and the thought did cross my mind! I've been feeling sick on and off and was actually sick the other morning (and I wasn't hungover!) but I've put it down to the vits I'm taking, I think sometimes they go down the wrong way and they make me feel sick after. I've taken OPK's & they would be dark if I was pg (even though I had a period.) x

Speaking of OPK's - guess who just got a dark one on CD13!!! Earliest yet! :happydance: I took an IC and the line was pretty dark, but threw away my sample before doing a digi. So I did a digi a couple of hours later and no smiley :shrug: but I had a cup of tea in between and like I say it was only 2 hours time difference so maybe it was too dilute. I'll try again tonight but I've only got 1 digi left so not gonna waste it. I'm so pleased we BD last night! :thumbup: x


----------



## KendraNoell

V-day = viable day :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

YAY MRSPTTC! Keep BDING if you can! How awesum would it be to have your conception be now?? :happydance::hugs::flower::thumbup: We WILL be bump buddies!!!!:happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

No we're not engaged..oh says it will happen though..just have to be patient i guess..his family and mine would love us to get married so hopefully it'll be soon! :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Asib! I hope so too! [-o&lt; x

30 - FX'd OH gets his finger out and proposes, men just take a while with these things. We knew we were going to get married ages before DH proposed, I hinted loads and nagged him and we got there in the end. Been married 5 years now and loved every minute :) Well except Friday nights when he goes out and comes in drunk at stupid o'clock! :winkwink: x


----------



## KendraNoell

I never got a proposal so if you get one even if its longer than it should take, be glad... DH and I knew each other barely 4 months when we got married and it was more of a mutual thing since he was being deployed to Iraq less than a month later. But we've been together 2.5 years now so I guess we beat the statistic that most people were thinking we would fall into :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

So my OPK's have gotten lighter so I think I missed my smiley on the first lot of pee I threw out yesterday as I'm sure the lines were dark enough for a +! I've had NO EWCM this month though, despite upping my EPO (though I think this takes a few months to kick in) but I guess yesterday and today it's hard to tell as I use sperm friendly lube. I'm likely to ovulate today or tomorrow, FX'd for a Christmas Conception! x


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: MRSP- get busy then. Get that christmas bfp for us! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks DG! I went to the loo again not even 3 hours later and I got my definite + on the IC & smiley face on the digi!! :happydance:. But now I'm wondering, was my pee too dilute yesterday or have I ovulated/will I ovulate twice?! (Clomid twins or twice the chance of a BFP??) Happy bunny either way, we BD this morning and will again tomorrow & monday just in case! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck mrsp, a christmas bfp would be fantastic :happydance:


----------



## laura_2010

SOUNDS GOOOOOD! mrspttc :happydance::happydance: 
Have a lovley xmas Ladies and speak to you all sooooon! xx :hugs: xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy Christmas everyone :xmas6:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Good luck MrsP!! xx

Have a lovely christmas everybody! Speak to you all Boxing Day xxxx:xmas4::xmas12::xmas9:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Ladies,

I have no pregnancy symptoms other than sore bbs and emotions and that is not like me. The only time I was not nauseus was with my blighted ovum so my fear is that it is happening again. I had a urine test at clinic to confirm pregnancy but my first apptment is not until jan 9, I am scared and not excited anymore. They prob will not even do a scan until second appointment. In the mean time, I feel blighted yet again! I truly in my heart do! :cry: Something tells me instinctively I am carrying yet again, an empty sac. A woman just knows! I know my body when its preggo! :cry:

NO NAUSEA, NO WATERY MOUTH, NO PRESSURE, NO GROWING (STABBING PAINS) NO NOTHING BUT WHAT I MENTIONED. I WILL HAVE TO COME TO TERMS YET AGAIN. I KNOW IT..I FEEL IT~


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahhh AS i hope you are wrong, i know you know your body but every pregnancy is different...my last pregnancy was different from my 1st..felt alot more nauseous the 2nd time but both times didn't really 'feel' pregnant.
Try and not worry as that is no good for you or baby. Big :hugs: xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks 30 I am trying to relax as there is nothing I can do to change fate but I just have an empty and not so "full" feeling! Hope all is well with you and yours! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, hope you've had a lovely Christmas 

Hope you gets some reassurance soon x :hugs: x


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Asib- I hope it's not an empty sac. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

As don't give up hope. With my son I had barely any symptoms. It does happen with healthy pregnancies too.


----------



## KendraNoell

Asib- I know you know your body but you have to remember a mind is a tricky, tricky thing. I think you have yourself convinced this isn't going to work out because that's what you know instead of letting your body continue on being pregnant. A lack of symptoms is bull crap. I had the easiest first trimester ever, not one day of being sick, and look at me now, I just hit the halfway point. You have to retrain your mind to accept the pregnancy and be happy with what you have going on inside. I haven't said this to women enough, if you sit and stress about every little thing you are going to cause the baby to potentially be hurt in there, so you're almost planning your own fate. You have to relax and let this happen. If you are worried I would go in saying you're hurting and see if you can get some more tests run but honestly this early in the game you're not going to see anything on a scan so worrying right now is not doing anything positive for you. I didn't see anything on a scan til past 6 weeks and it was barely anything. You also need to consider that having two blighted ovums back to back is EXTREMELY rare. Please don't make yourself sick stressing out about something you can't change to begin with!


----------



## asibling4gi04

IDK 9 i JUST FEEL History repeating itself. I will not be ok until I see the baby (if its there). :shrug:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Kendra is right. You should listen to her. I iknow it is hard to do, but you can worry all day long it doesn't change an thing, or make it better to worry. I have lupus, and might not get another Appt for another 2 weeks, but I am noti going to let myself freak out, bc I know that if I do it won't help me one bit. You hold on in there, I relly th ink you are just over thinking it. And we tend to do that, when we have lost before. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Kendra I know you are right but its this gut feeling that I cannot explain. I know you think I am wacky but its just something I feel. If I am wrong I will be pleasantly surprised Kendra! I really will. Thanks for being here..I will keep you posted every step of the way! I have to keep myself busy and sane until I know whats up! Thank you for the slap. I need it truly! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

9 thank you! I will take that from the most courageous woman I have encountered out here! Sorry for the gloom..I am trying..really trying!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

It is ok I have been gloomy many times before, and you all talked sense into me, so now it is y un to show you the same love. We will make it thru this. I had a bad feeling about this one, and look at me almost 7 weeks. Don't give up. We are here rooting fo ryou


----------



## asibling4gi04

9 this means so much and thank you..I need you now more than ever! All of you! Please pray that my instincts are lying to me and that in this 40 year old body, a beautiful miracle is growing and nestling in! I am trying to visualize that but hard. No sign,,,... Thanks again!:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I will pray hard for you. I have a great feeling abou this one though for you. ..I am always here. And you can text me anytime, if I can find my phone. Lol


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks. You are the third person who said they have a great feeling about this time for me so I am holding on to those words..sure! PM me your numb, How are you feeling?:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am feeling ok. Nauseous every single morning and night now. And so bloated from he'll. Look like I am already 4 months. Yikes. I am super emotional. 

But otherwise ok.

Hw are you feeling besides the other stuff?

I will pm you my numger


----------



## asibling4gi04

got it 9 thanks and glad to hear your symptoms are norm.. Besides sore bbs I feel great abd thats what is worrying me so! Hugs!


----------



## 9babiesgone

:Hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

AS! Don't give up hope! Your beanie needs you to stay positive! Lots of people have no preg symptoms as such so please try not to worry too much (easier said than done I know.) Sending you big :hug: hun x


----------



## KendraNoell

You can always count on me for the plain blunt talk LOL


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks ladies! I took a dollar store test tonight just to see and the second line is faint so im flippn out worse. Bad feelng ladies!:(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Have you got an appointment yet as? This isn't doing you any good worrying hun x :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs2: AS x


----------



## asibling4gi04

First apptmnt jan 9 too far away!:(


----------



## 9babiesgone

Go to. A free clinic. That is what I am doing since my referral might take awhile. 

but don't worry so much each pregnancy test varies and you could have drank too much liquid or a host of different things.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Asib try not to worry. It's like 9 said- could be anything from drinking too much fluids and making the urine diluted to other things.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Referral came through now if they would just answer their phones.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!!

Sorry i havent been on here for a while ive had such a busy time over crimbo with DH's son staying with us for a week and so much family stuff to get too and host and work with it all! He's gone home now so its chill time, off to reflexology tonight i cant wait!!

Will have a good catch up on everyones posts tomorrow on my day off but i hope you all had a lovely xmas!!

AS try not too worry yourself honey am sure all is okay, tests can vary so much so please try your best not too worry, easier said than done and i know it babe!! I was a nightmare with this pregnancy and still am with worry, its all perfectly natural after all we have been through. I wouldnt test anymore until your appointment on the 9th chick, not long to go 12 days and counting. Sending you lotsa hugs xxx

Rach how is baby Harry?? How are you feeling in yourself? Hope you well and had a lovely xmas xx

MrsP any symptoms?????? xx

9, glad to hear you are doing ok, i was so bloated at the start of my pregnancy up until about 12 weeks then it turned into baby so i know how you feel, its very uncomfortable but so worth it, glad you got your referral through! yaaayyy!!! xx

DG was it your appointment today??? Hope things went well and if you hvent had it yet then good luck xx

Laura, Kendra how are you preggy ladies?? xx

MrsMM how you getting on chick??

Anybody i have forgotten to mention sending you hugs xxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi hopes and ladies! Do u think if I go to e.r and tell them I fell. And im having pain they will scan me??


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Claire

Lovely to hear from you hun :) Yes Harry is doing well, he is up to 8lb 6 now after dropping to 7lb 10 initially. Also passed his hearing test today. He's still very content and rarely cries -fx he stays like that! Could do with more sleep but what new parent couldn't! 
I'm good, only today would i say i felt a bit down but i know its just my hormones as it wasn't for any particular reason..just think i need to do something none baby related like having a look round the shops or arranging a couple of drinks soon.:)


can't believe your 25wks already its flying! has it been ok not drinking over christmas?
reflexology sounds lovely x


----------



## 30mummyof1

asibling4gi04 said:


> Hi hopes and ladies! Do u think if I go to e.r and tell them I fell. And im having pain they will scan me??

i think its still too early to see anything hun, think you need to be at least 6wks but i mght be wrong? :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe have my first official ob gyn appt after the last one stopped doing pregnancy and only does family practice. But it isn't till January 12th, bc they kept giving me the wrong numbers to call by the time I go the right one this is the last appt they had. Yikes 17 days away, only plus to it I will be almost 9 weeks exactly and they can see more at a scan.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi babyhopes! Enjoy your reflexology, sounds great! :thumbup:. Ha no it's too early for symptoms, only approx 3DPO! But thanks for asking :flower:.

30 - baby Harry sounds like a dream! :cloud9:

AS - could you not get your beta (is it, I've no idea) checked?? As 30 said they probably can't see anything on a scan at the minute. How many weeks will you be on 9th Jan?

x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ill be 6 weeks or so on jan 9 and they prob wnt do a scan til my secnd visit :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrspttc MY FIRST appointment is the 9th and even than, they may not give beta i dont know just yet. Beta doesnt really impress me as with my last blighted my numbers grew to 26,000 so I am more interested in the scan tosee if I have a baby in that sac! I have no signs of pregnancy except sore bbs and hunger, emotions..just like blighted. But no nausea or fatigue just like blighted. and i usually get both almost immediately in a healthy pregnancy:cry: (when there is an actual baby, even with my mcs i had symptoms because there was a baby forming)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry AS :( I'm ignorant when it comes to pg/MC stuff, I dont know much about beta & what it means, or even blighted TBH. If its 6 weeks when your appointment is then they might scan you! 9's was really early if I remember right? I didn't realise you've had MC's as well as blighted :hugs: x


----------



## 9babiesgone

They only scn you here if yuou have had more than 3 m/c bc insurance is crappy. And they had to wonk it just right to let it slide. But now I have to wait over 2 weeks for appt tom see if they were right about twins. Ad I am high risk. As sometimes insurance doesn't want to cover scans before 8 weeks bc of the liability that you won't see much and bc of the cost it sucks majorly but please be patient. Hy barely saw anything t my ultrasound at 5 weeks few days , and you couldn't even see fetuses yet. Bc they aren't one yet scientifically speaking. I am more nervous since getting mine honestly bc they didn't see very clearly. Hang in there as. It will get better


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah I see, 9 wishing you lots of luck at your appointment tomorrow, I'm sure it'll be fine, you have your rainbow baby I'm sure :hugs: x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Nah it isn't tomorrow. I had an typo it is 2 weeks from tomorrow


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol, I did read it twice as wasn't sure but then decided it was tomorrow :rofl: x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Lol my fault


----------



## Flowerbaby

Glad they got you an appointment sorted 9! Can wait to see your scan piccies!:baby::baby: xx

AS i had barely any symptoms with this pregnancy i didnt even get sore bbs til around 8 weeks! then the nausea and bby pain began! Ive got everything crossed for you that all is well and will keep a PMA for you chick:hugs::kiss::flower:.xx

Awww MrsP i didnt realise you were only 3dpo, oh well let the TWW and symptom spotting commence! Come on BFP lets have ya!!!:happydance: xx

Rach, Harry sounds like a dream, do you think its the water birth that maybe contributing to him being a quiet baby? They reckon that its very calming for the baby and not so stressful as a normal birth, thats why i plan to have one! Looks like its worked a treat for Harry! Sounds like you need a girly afternoon out, shopping, lunch and a glass of wine, and maybe a few spa treatments, hee hee! Will your parents or oh's parents not look after Harry for a couple of hours to free you up?? Was okay not drinking over crimbo as DH wasnt either with his son being here, i did have a small Baileys on xmas day which i thoroughly enjoyed!:winkwink: xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks babyhopes, yes only 3 dpo :( +opk 23rd & O 25th, I'm glad ive

PHP:




 crimbo/new years to keep my mind off it! Just praying my spotting doesn't come early! [-o&lt; x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks all for reassuring me i just feel empty like with the blighted ovum its a feeling i cant explain ladies.its instinct and how i feel. :(


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww AS im so sorry you feel this way and wish i was there to give you a big hug. I wish there was someway you could look inside your own body and know what is going on right now! i know exactly how you are feeling chick and understand that its not easy to keep a postive mind frame after your blighted ovum, i really hope that this little beanie proves you wrong and is growing away nicely inside you.....role on the 9th i say! Lots of love sent your way:kiss: xxx


----------



## KendraNoell

I am sympathetic for you and everything, Jodi, but the mind is a crazy thing, and if you keep stressing yourself out you're going to make what you're worrying about happen. You should know watching all of us go through the same thing that pregnancy lines mean absolutely nothing so long as there is still a line there. You're still so super early that many things can affect the outcome of the test. Going in to get a scan will make you worry even more because you and I both know they are not going to see anything at 5 weeks except a sac, which is going to make you think its a blighted even more. There is nothing to see this early in the game. You really have to just stop, get a grip, and push forward. I hate being so blunt but it really seems like you need it. If it ends up being an m/c or a blighted you can hate me all you want, but you're not doing yourself any favors right now.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes Claire i think so, and although Thomas wasn't actually born in the water it was a very calm, drug free birth so i like to think it helped. Both were very content and alert babies when they born.

That sounds nice yes, when Harry is a little older i will try and do something like that. Its just i'm bf'ing so i can't leave him for too long.
I only had a couple of wines as well over Christmas, looking forward to a good drink later in the year! :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Kendra, (and to anyone else who may think I am being an ass).....

got dark lines this morning on another dollar test so the mc is not an immediate concern. If you knew my ENTIRE history of pregnancy it would floor you but some things I never posted on here. I have honestly been preg 5 times and only one live birth. I lost twins (and a triplet blighted) when I was 15 I was preg and my parents made me do the unthinkable, than, my daughter, and the blighted, now this. Each time I was EVER pregnant, at 15, with my daughter, the triplet/twin pregnancy, I did not reach 6 weeks without severe nausea and ms. In fact, each time I became dehyadrated from all of the vomiting and had to go on I.V. treatment. The only pregnancy that I ever felt "great" leading up to 8 weeks was my blighted and I feel that "great" again and it scares the crap out of me to think history is repeating itself! Understand now why I am freaking???

Yes, I have no control over fate, yes, this early a scan may freak me out worse. But this board is what "sounding off, letting loose of our fears, crying, screaming, worrying, and getting through things" is all about, hence the reason why I post my freak outs to you all......

Thanks for reading...


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: asib I am praying you find the peace you need and that it is just a healthy beanie growing in there. I think the chances of it being another blight is low so you need to relax somehow until the scheduled appt. easier said than done i know but that seems to be all you can do right now. It is too early to see the baby. I know you do not have faith in beta numbers anymore but if that helps calm you a little, get the beta done. Maybe the beta numbers will be different this time around.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi DG and thanks..I am going to ask for beta but like you said, that will not matter as with Blighted they got up there. I just have to wait for a reasonable date for a scan and take it from there. Until than, I am trying hard to enjoy the possibility of a miracle but it does not come easy for me. How are you? Anything brewing?? :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

I hope something's brewing. I have all the classic symptoms of pms (af)- zits and moody. I had my appointment yesterday so need to go get my blood drawn for levels to be checked and then there's the ultrasound they'll be doing next week to check to make sure everything is absolutely normal down there and no blockage. It's a relief knowing they're going to check me out and figure out what's the cause of me not getting pregnant (if any)... I'm prepared to accept that they will find nothing wrong. I don't know. I just think they won't find anything wrong that might be preventing us from getting pregnant.


----------



## asibling4gi04

DG well lets hope you get some answers. Sometimes unexplained infertility is the worst and most frustrating! Hang in there! It will happen! Will they throw in an HCG test??:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

hcg? I don't know. I don't see a hcg test in there. Just a blood test (to check 4 different levels) and ultrasound to check my lady parts are normal and not blocked. DH is getting tested too to see if his sperm count is ok. That's what we're doing for now and then we'll have a follow up appt in 2 weeks to discuss results. I'm hoping we won't have to use that for follow up on results but instead will be discussing pregnancy - how to take care of me during it. Haha..Wishful thinking I know. I gotta order more ovulation strips to pee on. Yay for peeing on sticks again.


----------



## asibling4gi04

ok sounds good and like youre on the right track! I thought you were some days past ovulation and waiting to find out thats why I asked about HCG. I apologize for ignorance, ughh,, Let me know how you do! Best wishes sweets!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Hey if my ovulation strips arrive in few days (next week), I can probably check out the pregnancy strips I got with that kit too. :shrug: That is if AF doesn't come on time.


----------



## asibling4gi04

YOU NEVER KNOW! Would be great to not have to go through all of the appointments! :thumbup:


----------



## KendraNoell

Jodi- I never thought you were being an ass, not sure why you said that.

Like I've said a few times, I do understand, and I understand why you're posting here and I never said you couldn't post here or anything like that. I am saying the same thing everyone else is saying but just in a more forceful way. Regardless of any of your past pregnancies you're pregnant NOW and you need to take care of that tiny been by not being stressed. You cannot dwell on the past no matter how much you want to compare this pregnancy to the others. I can't even count on here the times I have seen pregnant women say their recent pregnancy was different than their other ones. Just because you're having a lack of symptoms doesn't mean there is anything wrong, you could be having an entirely different pregnancy. Our symptoms are not set in stone, they are never guaranteed. 

I know what helped me through my stress a lot was looking up my symptoms and learning about them. Do some research and find support in others who are going through the same thing.

I know 9 has went through your situation many, many times and even she has told you to take a deep breath and relax. I would consider those golden words of wisdom, if I was in your position.

But since you think I am trying to make it sound like you don't have a right to be worried I just won't comment anymore. This is how I am, blunt, take it or leave it, and since I apparently can't say anything right I will just silently watch as your pregnancy progresses.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Kendara. I like and need your bluntness Kendra, my intention wasnt to ask you to stop or to make you feel some type of way! I just wanted ladies to know and you, why I am spazzing out. I still am quite honestly so no matter what I read or who I talk to on here, I will not be relieved until I see that bean you are referring to! I am doubtful it is there..I believe I am carrying around a sac with nothing growing but if I am wrong I will be pleasantly surprised and I will try to buy you a ticket here to personally kick me in my ass..wear thick shoes though, I have a big badonk! lol..seriously, I am trying to remain focused on the date JAN 9TH! I spoke to clinic today and although I do not have a scan scheduled, the nurse said that if I express my concerns, they will prob squeeze me in that day for a early one.. fxd..sorry if I offended...I am just on edge,,, :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Officially have not just nighttime nausea but all morning. I can't keep the food I ate down. Yikes. It hit me bad this morning


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies! I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!

I am reading and seeing hormone city in here! hugs::hugs: for everyone.

KENDRA, your bluntness is what we all have come to love so don't change that, I know AS didn't mean for you to change. So don't! I cannot wait to see you little man, you are looking great in that avatar pic preggars:flower: 

JODI, :hugs: I hope that you are able to calm, but I know that until you make it past 8wks whether you get a scan or not, you will be full of nerves, not to mention the hormones that are surging through you. We are here, vent away, but expect us to try and calm you the best way we can, especially since we know that you have a Sticky sticky bean in the oven! :hugs::flower:

BABYHOPES, hi Hun! How are you holding up? I am good, back in the TTC of things again and looving it!

30, how is little man? Awesome I am sure, and Christmas with a new baby must have been glorious!

9, sooo glad you got that appt started. I know that 17 days is a long time, so keep stopping into the free clinic as you can Hun, piece of mind is almost everything in the early stages!

:wave: to anyone that I didn't address!:hugs: if that's what you needed.

*AFM...* we reserved donations for Jan!:happydance: So, I am going to get a new thermometer tonight and we ordered OPKs and HPTs from eBay! I cannot wait to temp and SS, that sounds crazy right?? :haha: but I am excited for the hectic times! Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: the March testing thread has gone up!


----------



## 9babiesgone

As, you really have ot stop worrying, it won't help. Ad I hate to say this but I can always count on Kendra's bluntness to put me in my place. N sometimes we all need tough love. I hope you take it as that. She means only the best for you. Love you all so much. I have been thru 15 losses, if I can be positive , you can try to. Just try you might be surprised how much strength you have


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thank you sweetie. I am probably going to the free clinic as soon as hubby gets home. Cn not wait. I am only going in to see if they can look at my knees too, bc they are kinda swollen a bit. But not as bad as they could be. 


MrsMM24 said:


> Hi Ladies! I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!
> 
> I am reading and seeing hormone city in here! hugs::hugs: for everyone.
> 
> KENDRA, your bluntness is what we all have come to love so don't change that, I know AS didn't mean for you to change. So don't! I cannot wait to see you little man, you are looking great in that avatar pic preggars:flower:
> 
> JODI, :hugs: I hope that you are able to calm, but I know that until you make it past 8wks whether you get a scan or not, you will be full of nerves, not to mention the hormones that are surging through you. We are here, vent away, but expect us to try and calm you the best way we can, especially since we know that you have a Sticky sticky bean in the oven! :hugs::flower:
> 
> BABYHOPES, hi Hun! How are you holding up? I am good, back in the TTC of things again and looving it!
> 
> 30, how is little man? Awesome I am sure, and Christmas with a new baby must have been glorious!
> 
> 9, sooo glad you got that appt started. I know that 17 days is a long time, so keep stopping into the free clinic as you can Hun, piece of mind is almost everything in the early stages!
> 
> :wave: to anyone that I didn't address!:hugs: if that's what you needed.
> 
> *AFM...* we reserved donations for Jan!:happydance: So, I am going to get a new thermometer tonight and we ordered OPKs and HPTs from eBay! I cannot wait to temp and SS, that sounds crazy right?? :haha: but I am excited for the hectic times! Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: the March testing thread has gone up!


----------



## 30mummyof1

MrsMM24 said:


> 30, how is little man? Awesome I am sure, and Christmas with a new baby must have been glorious!


Thanks mrsmm, yes Harry is really good thanks. Hoping for a bit more sleep soon but other than that great :) Christmas was really special yes, loving all the time we have had with Daddy before he goes back to work on Tues which we wouldn't have had if it wasn't Christmas :)

great news you have Jan donations sorted, can't wait for you to start ss and testing x


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:MRSMMS24 thanks for the optimism! I am so excited for you and DW to start your journey again and yes I will be a stalker again but not of a chart as I am no good at the temp/chart stuff. I buy opks, do the procedure, take an hpt and thats about it..oh, yea and preseed! lol...anyway, best wishes for your BFP! HUGS!


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS 9 AND GOOD LUCK AT clinic!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks as


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!!

AS glad to hear your test is nice and dark again! yaayyy! xx

MrsMM am so pleased you are back to TTC again, not long until you will be back in the TWW hun xx

DG glad all went ok at your appointment and they are going to scan you and take bloods, really hope they can help you out but in the meantime it would be amazing if you could get your BFP!!!! xx

Well ive been shopping today and bought baby lots of nice pink clothes, she is starting to have a better wardrobe than me!!! I would love to step out in some of the cute things i have bought her!! Am loving shopping but slowly running out of money! Ugh! Just got a tax bill in for £600 which i owe from 2010-2012, my stupid company have given me the wrong tax code so now i owe the government some dosh! Nightmare as i havent got any!!! So it will be deducted from my pay when i go back to work over a 12 month period, charming eh!:growlmad:


----------



## asibling4gi04

keep shopping hopes! Sounds fab! She is very loved and spoiled! As it should be! yippee! Yes darker test but no nausea, no food aversions, no vomiting just like last pgnancy....And trust me my body usually acts violent when I am preg with a fetus...Almost like an instant allergy! So Im gutted..:cry:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww hunny, well we know our bodies well dnt we after goin through so much. I always knew when i wouldnt have a sticky beanie as i had af pains constantly from my BFP's but this pregnancy was different as i had no af pains at all, well very little compared to my non sticky beans. But AS Please dont give up hope yet though as you might just have a sticky growing beanie in there!!! I really really hope this is your forever beanie hun! PMA PMA PMA, c'mon chick lets have some!! xxx


----------



## KendraNoell

Thanks ladies for appreciating my bluntness. I am constantly losing "friends" over it, and what's funny is most of those "friends" are the ones who talk about people who are shady or who can't be honest, blah blah... I thought being super blunt would kind of wake you up, asib, I know you can't be excited but my honest fear for you is even after Jan 9 when you see your bean is totally fine, you will always be worried about something else and worried that you're going to lose the baby the entire pregnancy. It's just not a way to live, you should be able to enjoy it, and I fear that even after you see its not a blighted you will still feel that you won't make it. I have to agree with Claire you have to HAVE TO have to have some PMA. Even just a little. Please?


----------



## asibling4gi04

SO MUCH FOR PMA LADIES...

Went to E.R. @ local hospital...My HCG is 185 and not only no baby, NO SAC??? So I have to go back Saturday for another HCG test to see if level rises or not. They diagnosed me with early pregnancy verses ectopic. Taking my ticker down,,I give up! I knew this was not right....

:cry:


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh as i am so sorry hun x but if they are checking them again then do they no think its still possible things will be ok? :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

there is no sac @ 5 weeks and my level is 185 they want to see if it doubles. My diagnosis states pregnancy: early pregnancy verses Ectopic. So IDK? Sad part is, today I feel nauseaus for the first time! Prob just nerves and stress killing my tummy. Thanks for being here.:hugs::cry:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww AS im so sorry honey.....i really hope that your hcg doubles at your next appointment and that your little beanie is a sticky one!! My thoughts are with you chick :hugs:xxx


----------



## deafgal01

Oh no Asib. :hugs: That sucks. Boo...


----------



## asibling4gi04

idk Claire I just dont know! I guess Gianna was meant to be my only child, my main focus, my special girl. I want to hold her tight right now so bad but she is at the exs..I need her..:cry:


----------



## Flowerbaby

I really feel for you babe....i so hope and wish and want and need this to be your sticky beanie as i know how much you have been through in the past. I could cry for you right now honey as im feeling your pain and i just want all to be well for you....ive got everything crossed that all will come well and you will get your well deserved beanie....what i would give to be there with you right now to give you a huge huge hug....:hugs:xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

yes we are all here for you hun, massive :hugs: hope you have Gianna home soon as well x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Claire thanks it means so very much! YOU are the sweetest person out here (MRSMMS24) IS neck and neck with you there! lol..But seriously, you have been blessed because you are genuine, and a great, caring person. Your big heart carried you to your dreams! Your little girl is so very lucky she was chosen for you! <3 Love ya hopes. I just dont feel its sticky..theres nothing there...nothing...But I will be ok..in time...HUGS!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 thank you so much! I will have her home Sunday! It seems so far away! I need her. I need to feel her love though she does not talk, I feel it and see it in her beautiful face. She is my world. I cant imagine her not in my world. I am so devistated and needy its not fair to put weight on her but I need her.:cry:


----------



## deafgal01

Sunday! That can't be here soon enough! Arugh... Only 2 days... Hmm, we'll help you thru this weekend until you get your lil girl back, asib! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

dg thanks tons ! Even though its virtual through here, I feel every hug through the sincere posts. Thanks again! :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: We'll give you as many as you need asib.


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks DG..All I want was a sibling for my Gianna..to be here for her and guide her when I am gone. I wanted to someone to love her as much as I do..:cry::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

You will eventually. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

January is fast approaching. As we look back at 2011, I hope that you are able to see the tremendous impacts this year has on your life. I hope however, that those impacts continue to happen for the better! Everyone still waiting on that BFP, I would like to hope and pray, that you will see them sooner rather than later in 2012!

I hope that this upcoming year provides many more successes in any and every thing that you encounter, small little miracles and the gigantic ones too! I know for myself, this has been a very trying year with ups and downs, but when I look deeply, everything that has happened has been a part of a much bigger plan that my God has in store. I have met some of the most amazing women here on BnB, and I like to think that _MrsMM24_ in MD/DC of the United States, has now added some of the greatest BnB FRIENDS across the world! I wish you all get everything that you could want in 2012, especially a BFP, and importantly, a Happy and Safe New Year!!!


JODI!!! :hugs::hugs: I am sooo very sorry this is happening to you. I hope upon hopes that this turns around. I know exactly what you mean, by needing your little one. Hug GI up nice and tight on Sunday when she is home. It will be good for you. You are a very strong woman, and when it is right, you will have that VERY sticky BFP and a sibling for GI! You know my heart and prayers are with you and your family.[-o&lt;


*AFM...* The new year is approaching! I got my thermometer las night and OPKs and HPTs from eBay should arrive on Thursday with the holiday shipping times. I also have my Soy but debating to take. I hope you all have a wonderful New Year's Eve and an even more wonderful New Year! Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSMMS THANKS FOR BEING HERE..SO EXCITED FOR YOUR JOURNEY! YIPPEE..CANT WAIT TO HEAR U ANNOUNCE YOUR BFP MAMA!

FOR ANYONE WHO HAS SUFFERED A LOSS...

I thought of you and closed my eyes*
And prayed to God today*
I asked " What makes a Mother?
And I know I heard Him say
"A Mother has a baby*
This we know is true"
But God can you be a Mother,
When your baby's not with you?

"Yes, you can,"*
He replied,
With confidence in His voice
But when they leave is not their choice*
Some I send for a lifetime*
And others for the day*
And some I send to feel your womb
But there's no need to stay.

"I just don't understand this God,*
I want my baby to be here.
He took a deep breath and cleared His throat*
And then I saw the tear.

"I wish I could show you
What your child is doing today
If you could see your child's smile*
With all the other children and say..

"We go to Earth to learn our lessons*
Of love and life and fear*
My Mommy loved me oh so much*
I got to come straight here
I feel so lucky to have a Mom*
Who had so much love for me*
I learned my lessons very quickly*
My Mommy set me free*
I miss my Mommy oh so much*
But I visit her every day*
When she goes to sleep
On her pillow's where I lay*
I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek*
And whisper in her ear*
Mommy don't be sad today
I'm your baby and I'm here"

"So you see my dear sweet ones your children are okay*
Your babies are born here in My home*
And this is where they'll stay*
They'll wait for you with Me
Until your lesson's through*
And on the day that you come home*
They'll be at the gates for you*

So now you see what makes a Mother,*
It's the feeling in your heart*
It's the love you had so much of right from the very start*
Though some on earth may not realize you are a Mother until their time is done
They'll be up here with Me one day and know that you are the best one! 

A LADY ON ONE OF MY THREADS POSTED THAT FOR ME!:cry:


----------



## deafgal01

That's a good one. Thanks for sharing, Asib.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Yw dg </3 = my broken heart,..this too shall pass.


----------



## deafgal01

All things do... Asib. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

I dunno... still feel in my heart there is a bean in there... like some of us have said, you're probably not going to even see anything @ 5 weeks... I know 9 had some early scans before that didn't show anything... I dunno, you're still getting dark lines on tests and I mean yeah it could be an early MC but I guess since you are assuming that is what is going to happen then that's what is going to happen. You're not having any MC symptoms.So I dunno.


----------



## KendraNoell

that and if your uterus is even a tiny bit tilted they wouldn't see anything til farther along. go through these threads and find info about other people who thought they had a MC but ended up still being pregnant.


----------



## KendraNoell

I refuse to give up the PMA for you Jodi. I am going to keep being positive until I can't anymore.

Here is an awesome forum... will you please at least read some of these?

https://www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com/mycommunity/index.php


----------



## asibling4gi04

you rock..funny thing is, OH has not given up either..I took the hospital hpt just now for the hell of it..they gave me an extra to take home lol..anyway, its still positive..idk what to think..I just hope its not ectopic..ouchy!:hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

This one is talking about hcg levels relative to being able to see anything on an ultrasound. There is someone on here that must work @ a doctor's office or something and she says that your hcg should be 4,000 or more or you're not going to see anything on an ultrasound.

Also, is it possible they misread your results?


https://www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com/mycommunity/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=6754


----------



## MrsPTTC

AS I'm so so sorry hunny, I don't really know what to say :nope: but I'm sending you massive hugs :hugs: & praying they are wrong! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy New Year to you all - hope the new year brings everyone's bfp's that are still waiting. Looking forward to hearing about all the new arrivals as well :happydance:

Don't think me and the oh will make it to 12 this year but will celebrate with a vino later. :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Happy New year girls! Thanks for all your support in 2011....you all mean the world to me! :flower:Looking forward to spending 2012 with you all and seeing lots more BFP's and all the new arrivals!! Have a fun night all!!!:happydance:

Rach dnt feel like i will make it to midnight but gona give it a good go!! Am treating myself to a baileys and then a glass of champers at 12!! Lol! We just goin to a houseparty then our local for 12. think i will be home shortly after! DH agreed to a quiet one as ive said he can go out with boys tmor afternoon, i can get sum peace then! Lol! Enjoy your glass of wine. Hugs xxxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sounds like a good plan Claire :) enjoy your lil drinkies :) x


----------



## laura_2010

Hiii Ladies...

Hugs :hugs::hugs: As to you.. :hugs:
Well just gonnna chill tonight and Have a takeaway... :thumbup: Watch some films... soooo tired lately cannnot sleeep at all till early hrs jst itching/crnt get comfy at all..... :dohh: 

Cannot wait untill 5th now for me scan... Do you get anymore claire?
Theres gonna be soooo amny more bfp's to come!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## laura_2010

Ooooohh claire not long till double numbers!! :happydance: crt belive im n 3rd tri now feel lil not sure bout it as most post are bout labour lol....


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yep double figures for me soon! 3rd tri has flown round for yiu hun and im not too far away either!! No more scans for me....next time i see her she will be in my arms! Awwww cant wait! x ohhhh you night sounds better than mine what id give to have a night in with a takeaway sounds fab!! Happy New Year chick!! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow 3rd tri's come round quick Laura! yes i found it all abit scary at 1st but great to get you prepared though x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Happy new year everyone!!! I hope 2012 brings you all your dreams. New babies & :bfp:'s to us ladies still waiting. I got a lil emotional at midnight, it's so hard, but my time will come. I'm sooo hungover today :sick: but had an amazing night at our football stadium, 5 course meal, band and disco, was great! :thumbup: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

MrsPTTC said:


> Happy new year everyone!!! I hope 2012 brings you all your dreams. New babies & :bfp:'s to us ladies still waiting. I got a lil emotional at midnight, it's so hard, but my time will come. I'm sooo hungover today :sick: but had an amazing night at our football stadium, 5 course meal, band and disco, was great! :thumbup: x

Happy New Year :happydance: Yes your time will come mrsp, i don't think it will be very long hun :)

In the meantime make the most of being kiddy free, lots of time with dh and friends, meals out because once they come along time is not your own anymore!
Can you tell i'm knackered today! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

30mummyof1 said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Happy new year everyone!!! I hope 2012 brings you all your dreams. New babies & :bfp:'s to us ladies still waiting. I got a lil emotional at midnight, it's so hard, but my time will come. I'm sooo hungover today :sick: but had an amazing night at our football stadium, 5 course meal, band and disco, was great! :thumbup: x
> 
> Happy New Year :happydance: Yes your time will come mrsp, i don't think it will be very long hun :)
> 
> In the meantime make the most of being kiddy free, lots of time with dh and friends, meals out because once they come along time is not your own anymore!
> Can you tell i'm knackered today! :haha:Click to expand...

Ha ha, yes I know that's what my BFF was saying last night. You have all these promises from parents for a babysitter then once LO comes along they don't wanna do it!! Thanks hun, I hope not too :thumbup: x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all?? Hope you all had a fun NYE! Me n DH had a good laugh wuth friends and were in bed for about 1am, i was exhausted yesterday! Back to work tomorrow, ohhhh i will be into double figures aswell! Yaaayyy!!

AS any news hun?? Hpe u ok and those numbers have doubled nicely, thinking of you xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

I am awful..feeling sick, levels rising but not doubling and still no sac! More than likely ectopic :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## deafgal01

Oh Asib :hugs: That sucks. :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I am so sorry as :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs2: AS x


----------



## KendraNoell

Aren't they supposed to find that out for sure ASAP since its dangerous?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes thats a good point Kendra, hope you get some answers soon as x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: For anyone thats interested i have started a parenting journal,link in my siggy x


----------



## asibling4gi04

KENDRA AND 30, GOOD QUESTION. THEY ARE MONITORING ME CLOSELY EVERY 2 DAYS WITH SCANS AND HCG. AS OF SATURDAY MY HCG WAS ONLY 247. NO SAC SHOWN. THEY DID MORE BLOOD WORK AND I AM WAITING FOR RESULTS. I THINK THEY ARE TRYING TO GET ME CLOSE TO 900 OR 1000 TO BE SURE A SAC DOES NOT PRESENT ITSELF BEFORE GIVING ME THE SHOT TO END ECTOPIC AS IF AT THAT POINT, NOTHING SHOWS ON SCAN, THEY WILL DIAGNOSE ME WTH ECTOPIC. THATS WHAT I GET OUT OF ALL OF MY QUESTIONS I ASKED. SO..IM A TIME BOMB LADIES AND YES, VERY SCARED BUT THE MEDICAL TEAM IS SO RELAXED TO THE POINT THE ATTENDING OB ASKED ME WHY I WAS CRYING!!?? ARE YOU SERIOUS???:shrug::nope:


----------



## MrsMM24

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!!! :happydance:

I am so thankful to have come across this thread during my time on BnB! I hope we all have successful BFPs this year, lovely pregnancies and deliveries and growing babies!

JODI, hope that things get better Hun, I am hanging on to hope!:dust:


*AFM...* Happy New Year! I am temping again, YAY! AF should be here in a couple days if she follows schedule so I will be back in this race soon with OV around the 18th. I can't wait to POAS! I get my OPKs and HPTs tonight in the mail, I have been tracking the package. Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

asibling4gi04 said:


> KENDRA AND 30, GOOD QUESTION. THEY ARE MONITORING ME CLOSELY EVERY 2 DAYS WITH SCANS AND HCG. AS OF SATURDAY MY HCG WAS ONLY 247. NO SAC SHOWN. THEY DID MORE BLOOD WORK AND I AM WAITING FOR RESULTS. I THINK THEY ARE TRYING TO GET ME CLOSE TO 900 OR 1000 TO BE SURE A SAC DOES NOT PRESENT ITSELF BEFORE GIVING ME THE SHOT TO END ECTOPIC AS IF AT THAT POINT, NOTHING SHOWS ON SCAN, THEY WILL DIAGNOSE ME WTH ECTOPIC. THATS WHAT I GET OUT OF ALL OF MY QUESTIONS I ASKED. SO..IM A TIME BOMB LADIES AND YES, VERY SCARED BUT THE MEDICAL TEAM IS SO RELAXED TO THE POINT THE ATTENDING OB ASKED ME WHY I WAS CRYING!!?? ARE YOU SERIOUS???:shrug::nope:

Thats crazy of course you'd be upset anyone would be, i have everything crossed for you that there is a healthy beanie hun :hugs: x


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS MRSMMS24 your support helps a lot..I feel lost and alone..OH unlcle dying and she is not emotionally here for me and also not too physically wither..I am alone..Got Gi but she hasnt a clue of what I am going through but her hugs sure are sweet.


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 THANK YOU too for being here and being concerned..I know you have your hands full yet you take time to stay in touch..Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

*UPDATE AND I DONT KNOW WHAT TO MAKE OF IT BUT YESTERDAY, HCG JUMPED TO 375.4 FROM 247..NOT QUITE A DOUBLE SHY ABOUT 118 SO IM STILL THINKING ECTOPIC BUT THE NURSE ON THE PHONE SAID DOC SAID ITS A NORMAL LEVEL?? 6 WEEKS TODAY? I DONT THINK SO!! ANYWAY, BACK FOR ANOTHER HCG THIS AFTERNOON AND THAN ANOTHER SCAN ON JAN 9. TEETH HURT, NAUSEAUS A LITTLE, BBS STILL SORE...BUT MY HEART IS TELLING ME ECTOPIC..I NEVER GOT THE AF CRAMPS I USUALLY GET WHEN PREG AROUND IMPLANTATION. I DONT FEEL PRESSURE OR ACHES OR NOTHING SO IM REALLLLYYYYY THINKING ECTOPIC..IM SCARED TO DEATH LADIES..I FEEL LIKE A TIME BOMB..ITS SAD..WISH I COULD SAVE THIS BABY IF IT IS IN MY TUBES... I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED! HUGS TO ALL!*:hugs::shrug::nope:


----------



## laura_2010

Im sending you Loads of :hugs::hugs: AS you are one brave Lady!! and deserve good news, I have my fingers crossed that all will work out good news for you... I cannot think what your going though at this time :hugs::hugs: 

AFM - Scan 2mro to see how babies are lying and a groth scan and to see what happends next :thumbup: Will go look back on posts xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:laura thanks tons! It means a lot!:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Laura- :yipee: Can't wait for you to have your scan to check on the twins.

Asib- I hope that you get some good news somehow soon. :hugs: It's good they're monitoring it closely but the levels are still a bit of a concern... Thought they were supposed to double every two days or so?


----------



## asibling4gi04

dg yes they are supposed to double and I keep falling shy of around 118-120 so IDK?? Thinking ectopic....


----------



## deafgal01

That still sucks... It's not fair it's not right...


----------



## KendraNoell

You could just have a slow grower... I think ectopic you should be having lots of pain as well?


----------



## asibling4gi04

Yes Kendra they say pain and bleeding but how soon does that happen? Maybe once it reaches a growth spurt?? IDK..So confused!:nope:


----------



## laura_2010

Here's a new piccy for you.... ( not in the bath room this time :haha: ) Iv notice how pointed my bump has got...... ( Ohh sorri for the breast pads you can see :blush: Crnt stand a bra on long.... ) this was last night x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0004.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## asibling4gi04

Awe Laura, how cute!!!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh great bumpy pic Laura :) mine was pointed for a few weeks too! lol


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks.... :flower: I saw MW yesterday and she seems to think Il have them 32 weeks as twin 1 ( girl ) is engaged ready now... Im feeling alot of pressure and really hard to lift me feet.. I dnt think Im really that BIG yet but was a big girl before so might hide it well lol.... :haha: 
Hows you rach???


----------



## 9babiesgone

sorry i havent been online. I have been havng the worst week of my life. on new years eve, my husband got drunk by drinking an entire bottle of votka and went running without telling me when me and bestie found him he got violent in teh car. and he got out of the car, and followed us up the road to my house and threatened both me and my best friend. i took the kids after the police were called, and left and am living with my mom till i can get my medical and billing and coding specialist school done. bc right now without an degree or school i would not be able to suppport my kids. this is not the first time he has gotten drunk and done dangerous things that put me in a bad place. I thought he had changed but he really never had. and this was the final straw for me. I am broken depressed and overall just frustrated. It is hard to describe how I am feeling. but I appreciate the support, I am still pregnant but now just tryng to get a car of my own and this school done.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Oh 9! :hugs: That's a tough spot to be put in. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thnks at least i have a plan, I am getting my school done and then getting my car and moving to a cheaper place to live.


----------



## deafgal01

9- that's a good plan... Let us know how we can be of support to you. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks. I dont really know if anyone can. i am starting to bleed today. so I guess this is just a sign of how stressed I am.
I am doing ok though I will get thru this.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Oh no 9... Hope it's just a little break thru bleeding and not period like. :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Oohh sorry 9 sneding you some :hugs::hugs: and hope things go the right way for you... x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!!!

Awww cute bump pic Laura! Mine is pointy at min too! I will upload my todays 26 week pic shortly! Cant wait for your scan and too see pics, wow not long to go if you are gona deliver at 32 weeks!!! How are you feeling??xx

AS i hope your little beanie is just a slow grower, it could be that babes especially if you arent getting any pain?? I would think that if it was eptopic you would be having pain now?? Got everything crossed for you, when is your next hcg level check?xx

9, what a nightmare you have had.....men can be such complete tossers at times! I really hope that the bleeding stops once your stress levels have come down, try and take some time out and relax some xx

How is everyone else?? Hope you all okay xxx


----------



## deafgal01

babyhopes- I'm doing good today... Figured as long I'm still breathing, My mission isn't done yet. :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Heres my latest bump pics taken just now....excuse my xmas chill out pants! LOL! xx
 



Attached Files:







photo (4).jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 6









photo (3).jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww DG your so cute! Any news on when they may scan you or your next appointment?? Or even better any symptoms at mo?? xx


----------



## laura_2010

Awwww loving your Bump claire!! :thumbup: Will upload piicys 2mro scans booked for 10am so will be on sooon after...
Im good toher than crnt bend lol and not sleeping much and either 1 or both abbies are really pushing out on me.. feeels soo weird... :wacko:


----------



## laura_2010

Happy 26 weeks claire!!! xx


----------



## deafgal01

I'm jealous of the bumps both Laura and babyhopes is sporting. Hopefully I'll get to be able to have a bump at some point this year with a baby to boot.

In regards of the scan- that got done yesterday. I figured I could update the appointments and results in my siggy for a while so you can keep track easily that way. I had both the ultrasound and transvaginal. It was a challenge keeping urine in while my bladder was so full but I managed to make it. :haha: I can't imagine how much harder it is for you ladies who are pregnant and have to hold the urine. :shock: The technician showed me all the parts she was looking at (and taking pictures of) during the transvaginal and explaining what they were. Since she found everything, I'm going to assume that they're normal and I have no worries from my side of things. :shrug: That's blissful ignorance I know but I can pretend until Jan. 17 when I will find out everything from my dr regarding my results. I was crampy from the scan yesterday but I'm better today. Still no sign of AF yet.

DH got his 1st SA back, and got his blood results back already too. They want a 2nd blood draw hormone levels checked. Poor guy, he's sick of the vampires and drs checking him out but I think we're almost to the end of figuring out what exactly is the issue here. :shrug: I can hope.

I guess I'm just trying to be hopeful that it's an easy fix and we'll have our babies in the end of all this... I'm just scared :shock: that it might mean I will need injections or whatever of some kind... But hey, anything to get our babies, right?


----------



## MrsMM24

CLAIRE, what a cute bump!


LAURA, your bump is cute as well! I can't wait to see the twinsy scan!


DG, how are you Hun?


9, I am soooo sorry that you have had to go through this, and not just once. I hope the bleeding subsides as you start to relax a little more. :hugs:


KENDRA, how are you Hun?


JODI!!! Hey Hun! You know my FXD and I am praying super hard for your little bean. Hang in there STICKY bean!:dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, just monitoring everything and lining up my donation times! I got my OPKs and HPTs from eBay last night. I am ready to start the new year off with the best foot forward in TTC this Jan 2012.:dust:


----------



## deafgal01

Mrs- I'm doing good. Thanks for asking. Having a lazy day at home today. How are you doing?


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh cute bump pic Claire and happy 26 wks :)

Goodluck dg with yours and dh's tests, hope its not long now until you get that bfp :happydance:

Can't wait to see pics Laura :wohoo:

Hope the bleeding stops soon 9 x


----------



## Flowerbaby

DG im glad things are progressing with yours and dh's testing and i sooo hope that its not long before you get your BFP and a lovely growing bump to show us all! Xx

MrsMM good to hear your feeling positive and ready to TTC again! When are you goin tp start getting your donations?? Ohhh im excited for you! xx

Rach, how are ya hun?? Hope you well and little harry is doing well! How is the bf'ing? Im thinking of doing it for a cple of weeks, hopefully! Ive got implants in so not sure if i will get away with it yet, fingers x'd though. How often is harry feeding at mo? Also how many nappies is he going through and what brand and size you using for him? Im ordering a pack of nappies from amazon every week from now on to keep stocked up but dont know how many of each size to get! Lol! Any advice would be great!! Cheers hun, its lovely to still see you on here hun. Hugs xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm combining bf with formula, so that oh can help out at night and he sleeps longer after a bottle and i don't think my milk satisfies him enough, i was told my a midwife that because i'm anaemic i would have poorer quality milk? :shrug: Yes give it a go hun, pretty sure you should be able to even with implants :)
He feeds about every 4hours after a bottle and every 2ish if bf so quite a difference!
He's in size 1's at mo, and goes through about 5 a day, but i'm sure Thomas was more like 8! Harry only does 1 poo a day! lol size 1's go up to 11lb but sometimes you have to up the size before then if they are leaking. I bought 4 packs of 1's (54's) and then 2 boxs of size 2's. They are in size 2's for a lot longer.

I'm not going anywhere hun, want to see all the ladies get their bfp's and see baby pics :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies,

AS so sorry to hear that, I really hope its not ectopic, but i too would've though you'd be in real pain by now :shrug:.

9 :hugs: your DH is being a shit, no excuse for violence, but I hope things get better soon & your bleeding stops.

DG, glad your tests went well, have you had a HSG yet? I don't think the u/s can detect blocked tubes but I might be wrong.

Laura & babyhopes, Sooo cute bump pics! I'm so jealous! Laura, 32 weeks, wow!

MrsMM, :hi: & GL for your donations.

AFM, managed to get to 10dpo without spotting, bit then the browny cm started this afternoon. I was gutted but it didnt last long, but also had cramps. I tested 8 & 9 dpo & bfn obviously, but I'm not gonna test again until Saturday, 13 dpo x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh & 30 I agree with babyhopes, lovely to see you on so often with a new born, he must be a good lad ha ha x


----------



## deafgal01

Haven't been referred for HSG yet. :shrug: Guess we'll see what my dr says on the 17th.


----------



## MrsPTTC

deafgal01 said:


> Haven't been referred for HSG yet. :shrug: Guess we'll see what my dr says on the 17th.

If you do get one don't believe the horror stories, its a piece of cake! :thumbup: x


----------



## deafgal01

haha thanks Mrs... I'll try to relax and not worry too much. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

deafgal01 said:


> haha thanks Mrs... I'll try to relax and not worry too much. :thumbup:

I actually found it very interesting, same as the tv u/s, but I was so worried about the HSG after what I'd Googled. I think if you're blocked it hurts but if youre not its fine. But even if you're not blocked you have a higher chance of conception for the couple of months after :thumbup: x


----------



## deafgal01

Higher chance to conceive for those whose husbands have sperms... I'm still trying to figure out if my man has any! :dohh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw bless hun, sorry, how insensitive of me :dohh:. Hope everything ok with DH :spermy:. Has he tried Maca? It's supposed to be good for sperm! x


----------



## deafgal01

We waiting for 2nd blood draw results to come back (hormone levels) and then he's supposed to do another SA on Jan. 19th to see if it's same or not. As for my results, no idea but I could probably call my dr to see if she'll tell me to prepare for more tests or if they look normal. :shrug:

He won't try anything unless the dr says to take it. :shrug: He's a stubborn guy.


----------



## KendraNoell

Checking in, things are going ok, starting to finally get huge, had to take belly ring out the other day since my belly button looks like its going to pop out any time! Jackson is kicking a LOT now its so fun and almost annoying... I told my husband its definitely his kid, likes to be a pain in the butt LOL

Hugs to everyone I am glad for the most part everyone is doing ok. I talked to 9 later and she said the bleeding stopped so all our good thoughts her way may have helped :)


----------



## laura_2010

Lots of Bby dust to you ladies TTC!! :hugs::hugs: Crnt wait for test piccys!!

Did any of you watch One born every min... :shrug: First time I watched it... and found it interesting... :happydance: Im up nice an early Angel's first day back to school then off with OH to the scan... Goshhh!! Last night I didnt sleep till gone 4!!! Tossing and turning Bad night!! I dnt know how I keep my eyes open in the day as this has been going on for a while...:dohh: Wonder if the doc can give me anything or if it's jst a preg thing???


----------



## 30mummyof1

Think its a pregnancy thing Laura...don't think they'd give you anything i'm afraid..maybe try and nap in day if you can to make up? Gl at scan x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww enjoy your scan Laura! Looking forward to piccys xxx 

Im having trouble sleeping too at mo, it seems to have started from 25 weeks and is now a nightly thing! Im soooo tired during the day, think its time to start taking daytime naps again! I just cant get comfortable and im suffering with intestine/bowel cramping which i had every night during first trimester and thought id got rid of but its back now with avengence!:cry: I thought i was going into labour during night but had to remind myself that it wasnt af cramping it was coz i needed a poop and ive now had 2 this morning already! LOL! Plus i can feel bubs kicking harder than ever now and she seems to want to party right through the night time, takes after her dad i think!!:wacko: Im also really achey aswell and have noticed my bump is sprouting out daily now so i think my sleepless nights for the next 18 years have started now!!!

thanks for that info Rach, i didnt realise you could bottle feed aswell as BF, havent spoke to my midwife about it yet but was kinda hoping that might be the case as i want my DH to help out and also if my parents etc want to have a feed then i can let them aswell, the thought of lobbing my bby out whilst people are around is a bit scarey so i think i might be expressing quite a bit. I take it you express?? Which pump is best??:shrug:x

I watched OBEM last night too, OMG 10lb10 ounce baby, ouchhhhhhhh!!! No wonder they had to cut her he was bloody huge! Looked like a 1 year old! Scarey:nope:


----------



## Flowerbaby

RAch, just re-read your post and noticed that you are combining BM with formula, are you mixing it together?? Certainly sounds better to bottlefeed that BF for sleeping durations! But im defo gona give it a go and see how i get on, even if its just for a week or so. :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

No just one or other hun, so mainly bf in day and formula at night unless he's not settling in day after bf. Happened once or twice so far. 
I wouldn't introduce a bottle too early though just because it might confuse them and they might not want to bf again after that, Harry was 2 weeks and he's happy to swap between nipple and bottle!
I must admit i'm not so scared to bf with others around this time, i try and be discrete though! With Thomas i would leave room but not too pratical with a toddler as well!


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrspttc when will you test ?? Good luck and thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## asibling4gi04

HOPES, ADORABLE BUMP! Sorry about the sleeplessness. It has begun and trust me it doesnt stop! :hugs: I dont know about pain?? I read that some women do not experience it until its undiagnosed and bursts?? IDK what to think..Had HCG yesterday afternoon, waiting to call later for results..another scan on the 9th..I still dont feel all to preg though and at my 6 weeks, you would thnk level would be in the thousands and its not even to 900 yet..idk..thinking ectopic hopes.. :cry:

DG, good luck..I had HSG years ago ..when will you know anything?? FXD for good results for you and DH! 

HOW IS EVERYONE ELSE?? 9???


----------



## deafgal01

Asib- we should know DH's 2nd blood hormone results tomorrow or next week. As for my results, i won't know until Jan. 17th (ultrasound, transvaginal, and blood works- for glucose and stuff) when I see my dr again for consulting appt. I don't know if I'll be referred for more tests though because it looks like the situation we're dealing with is definitely from my husband's sperm issue. :shrug: I need to find out more at the appt.


----------



## asibling4gi04

DG I will be watching for updates! Hopefully it will all be good news! :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Asib- thanks, I'm praying for some good news... We're due for some. Speaking of good news- AF is late I think... It's 32 cd now. So one more day passes, then she's definitely late but it could be the stress of past week or two causing it to be late.


----------



## asibling4gi04

DG OMG HAVE YOU TESTED??:shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

No, I don't think I want to waste a test knowing that my husband doesn't have any sperms coming in his semen.


----------



## asibling4gi04

ugh DG but you NEVER know. Miracles do happen..I would just about fall out if this was it for yoU!:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

That's true also... Only takes one little sperm... Hmm... I'll test if I'm still not seeing anything by Saturday. I do think she'll show before then though- she always does by 33 cd.


----------



## asibling4gi04

well ill try to get on here this weekend to spy on you!:thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Asib- don't get too hopeful... Af always tease me like that. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

ok ok ok but it makes me feel good to try to stay hopeful or positive for other people right now. I need to do this.. :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Ok ok ok, you can be hopeful for me. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

I NEED TO be...Im losing faith in everything... Maybe you can bring me miracle news of your own.. :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Asib :hugs: I know the feeling... I'm losing my faith in all this too. :hugs: I still haven't decided what to change my status to- if I'm still ttc or what. :shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

yes DG..There are other ways to have your beanie if your hubby is open to it so until further notice, YES to TTC status! :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Oh thanks Asib... :hugs: I guess I'll just leave it at that until further notice.


----------



## asibling4gi04

:happydance:thats the spirit!


----------



## deafgal01

So what you are doing today? DH had to go back to work so I'm living it up at home solo with the pets. Just finished watching Sweet Land. Now watching Gnomero and J whatever....


----------



## MrsMM24

DG, keep that PMA and those spirits up as AS said. :dust: to AF staying away another day. I hope it is aBFP sign!:dust:


BABYHOPES, thanks, I'm getting a little excited an anxious to start too. I set the donations up for the week of the 16th, but AF has not made an appearance yet so I am hoping that I still OV around that time. I can always call and push time back. I could only afford a 1 try this cycle so I hope this is it.

MRSPTTC, thank you! And YAY for passing 10DPO, looking good, one day closer to that BFP. I will try to get on here Saturday to check your 13 DPO test!:dust:


AS, hey Hun! Hanging in there I see. Good! Monday will bring good news, I see it!:dust:


30, I mixed BM with formula for my daughter, she began really needing more and it was not flowing the same for me, she seemed not to be getting "full", glad you and DH have worked out the feedings so you both can participate.

LAURA, I am sooo excited for the pics!

*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF so I can get this month in full swing.:dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

DG, I am at work until 2, than home to get Gi off the bus, than I have to go get groceries. I am trying not to eat according to my appetite as I feel I am feeding the HCG Horomone and nothing else! :cry:

MRSMMS24, The countdown begins for you sugar snap! I am excited and cannot wait ..Its coming for you! I feel IT! AFM, Thanks for being hopeful and full of faith for me..I am not ..so your being that way for me helps! Hugs!:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Aw Asib. :hugs: At least GI will be happy to see you. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

yes and thanks for putting that silver lining in for me..I forget sometimes how very blessed I am.. <3 :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

No prob Asib.... Ok Gnomeo and Juliet is just plain weird... I like how it ended- happier ending but still... This is a kids movie? Oooook.


----------



## asibling4gi04

lol ok DG now you got me curious! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

It's a gnome romeo and juliet story but with happier ending. :shrug: I don't know how to explain. You gotta see for yourself. :haha:


----------



## laura_2010

Hiii Ladies...

All was well :happydance: Sorri havent been online, was total shatted didnt get too sleep untill 4.30ish this morn!!
Girl wasnt engaged at all so MW got it wrong or shes moved since tues :wacko: But she is breech.. and messured almost 28 weeks so a week-ish behind but I did know this a 20weeks but in a normal range.. it was her thigh bone that was lower ranther then head and belly..
Boy - messured 30 weeks! and total normal... he was laying across.. :haha: She didnt give me any pics as she said it was only a growth scan!! Like that makes any diffrence I thought!! Crazy! :cry::cry: But booked in to see twin doc 10th see whats next...
Then there is another scan booked for 2nd feb... :thumbup: soo really pleased cudnt belive the faces of them both, amde it feel and seem 1000% more real now..
Everyone else okies?? x :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Laura- that's great news... :hugs: Bummer about not getting any copies/pics of the scans. :hugs: Yep I'm fine.


----------



## asibling4gi04

great news Laura! So thrilling!:happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm starting to find that too mrsmm, he falls asleep after bf but not soundly like after a bottle!


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks Ladies... :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

I talked to 9 earlier in the day but don't know if she's mad at me or if something happened or what... she told me she was bleeding today from the stress of things she's going through so I told her to go to the Dr... she said she was going to wait it out and see if it got worse, which I am assuming it did as she told me she was going into the Dr this morning and I haven't heard from her. I was all up her butt about getting her butt to the Dr and might have upset her, I just wanted her to get in before it was too late to do anything for her if she is in fact miscarrying again... I don't know what is going on with her I texted and messaged her on FB and nothing :(


----------



## deafgal01

Oh no, I hope 9 is ok...


----------



## asibling4gi04

Kendra, thanks for the update. My heart goes out to 9. I do not know how much she can take anymore. If that were me, I would have already been in a rubber room bouncing off the walls seriously. UGGH..Hope all is well. I am sure she knows you by now! NONE of us can stay mad at the KENDER! :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well i hope 9 is okay, thank you for updating Kendra xx

AS how are you babe?? Did you get anymore blood results yet?? xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

HOPES, WAITING FOR BLOOD RESULTS..I am getting to the point of NUMB!! How are you?? :shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

HCG RESULTS FROM 2 DAYS AGO BLOOD WORK IS 546.3 FROM 375.4. NOT LOOKING GOOD. SOUNDING AND LOOKING TO ME LIKE ECTOPIC. I GUESS I MUST WAIT FOR MONDAY'S SCAN..WONT KNOW MORE TIL TUESDAY!:cry:


----------



## KendraNoell

Still haven't heard anything from 9, sent her another message last night. I know she has a new cell phone number so maybe that's why I haven't heard from her.


----------



## MrsMM24

KENDRA, thanks for the update. 9 definitely needs friends like you. I am sure that you she is not upset with you, but likely with everything that is going on, she is overwhelmed. I just hope all is well. As JODI said, I don't know how a person could be any stronger than she is because she has been through MORE than A LOT! Tell her we are thinking of her. You try not to worry too much either Hun, how are you and baby boy?


JODI, I am still holding out that HOPE Hun! I want to see that little fighter you are carrying! Tuesday I will be glued to BnB!!!:dust:


Hi Ladies of the thread, I hope you are all well!:flower:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF so I can get this month in full swing. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I am using this weekend to recover from the holidays:dust:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: asib


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS MRSMMS24 AND DG..THANKS FOR BEING HERE.. MRSMMS, THE NUMBER IS NOT DOUBLING AND SLOW CLIMBERS ARE USUALLY INDICATIVE OF MISCARRYING OR ECTOPIC..MOST CASES IF RISING BUT NOT DOUBLING, ECTOPIC. I HAVE NO PAIN OR BLEEDING THOUGH..WEIRD..IDK ...I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED! COME ON AF! LETS GET MRSMMS STARTED!!:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

My answer was short due to doing a 5k on treadmill. Not good about the results. :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww AS I hope little beanie shows up on your scan on monday chick xx

DG have you tested yet?? Hope that witch stays well away !! xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

You are so sweet and kind my Hopes, but even our fiesty babe Kendra has stopped trying to cheer me on..the levels are just sooo sloowww growing its looking grim but thanks for being so sweet and positive..love you!:cry::thumbup::hugs::cry::thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Nope, haven't tested. I would think something'd show up on the transvaginal when I had that done earlier this week- would it? Or is that too early for anything to be seen at 2 weeks?


----------



## asibling4gi04

dg, take it from a pro, at 2 weeks your levels would not be high enough to even see sac on the scan.,they say levels need to reach 900 or above so FXD for you! TEST! :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Maybe tomorrow. I don't feel like testing today. AF always tends to show up by tomorrow if it doesn't come today.


----------



## asibling4gi04

:thumbup:ok but at least you are regular with AF! :happydance: THATS half the battle with some women..I am getting good at finding silver linings in every dark cloud!


----------



## deafgal01

Speaking of AF, think she's finally shown up... Only pinkish red when I wipe but probably have a flow by tonight, we'll see... :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope its not the nasty witch dg, fx. 

as, still got everything crossed for you that there is a healthy beanie, big hugs x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Laura &#8211; I have recorded OBEM but I really think it&#8217;ll upset me this series. I get tears in my eye at anything baby or even child or family related these days :sad1:.

AS &#8211; So sorry about your results hun, praying that everything is ok at the scan on Monday though :hugs:.

MrsMM, thanks for your support but it&#8217;s bad news for me :nope:. When is your AF due?

Laura &#8211; glad your scan went well! Shame no pics but maybe next time!

Kendra, thanks for the update about 9 &#8211; hope you&#8217;re ok 9!!!

DG &#8211; I hope it&#8217;s not :witch: and just some implantation spotting :thumbup:

AFM, my PMA has ran out for the month&#8230;:witch: has just arrived after cramps all day, gutted, just gutted, I had really high hopes for this cycle :cry:. And what DOES she think she&#8217;s doing arriving on CD27??? I mean really? Shortest cycle EVER. I was so happy for my early ovulation and optimistic for a 14 day LP & I&#8217;ve ended up with 11! :dohh:. I had a bit of a cry before. I decided I wanted a short break from TTC but DH doesn&#8217;t want to. Ah well&#8230; I might go watch OBEM whilst I&#8217;m already having a weepy day :haha: x


----------



## KendraNoell

Ok so I talked to her yesterday- no sacs on ultrasound... pretty sure she lost them :(

She is going through filing divorce paperwork from her husband and moved in with her mom and trying to finish school and all that... she is in good spirits despite everything, kind of maybe wondering if this is all happening for a reason and so she won't be tied to her ex-husband for 18 more years. 

Asib- I just don't want to keep giving positive vibes when it doesn't seem like you were trying to be positive to begin with. Just started to feel like a waste of time because it seems to me like you just want to be negative. Not trying to be rude, just how I see it. Sorry :(


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh no poor 9! :sad1: Kendra can you please tell her I'm thinking of her, how awful to be going through all that, sending big :hugs: her way x


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: to 9

Yep, it was definitely AF popping in to greet me... started out light yesterday afternoon/evening and then heavy by bedtime/overnight. :shrug: I'm surprised that I'm handling it pretty good- but then again after the results of my husband's SA and everything, I was kinda prepared to know she was gonna come anyways. At least it's only 10 more days to my appointment and we find out what the drs can do to help me. :yipee:

How's everyone doing?


----------



## KendraNoell

I have a headache and stressed out.


----------



## deafgal01

Oh Kendra- try to relax. :hugs: What relaxes you? Music? A certain movie? laying down? :hugs: Hope the headache goes away.


----------



## KendraNoell

If someone wants to take my husband away for the weekend I might feel better


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- you sure about that? What's he doing to stress you out anyways? :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Just being there. LOL. At this point in my pregnancy I can blame him for everything :) I'm just playing. I took a shower and relaxed a bit with an American Baby magazine and am in a bit better mood.

Just found out I lost insurance coverage on the 25th tho which has me a bit stressed out. But I haven't been offered COBRA yet so I am still technically "covered" just a little stressed about it in case anything ,major happens.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Sorry about losing the insurance... Hope the other one kicks in before you need it. :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls!! How are we all??xx

DG, MrsP im sorry af got you both.....sending hugs your way and some PMA and babydust for next cycle xxx

Kendra hope you are feeling better chick, loving your new av pic! Such a cute bump!! Hpe you get your insurance sorted x

Rach how you n harry today?? How is Thomas, is he being a helpful big brother?? xx

AS, sending you lotsa love and luck for your scan today....we are all here for you babe and hope its good news. Lotsa love xxx

Kendra thanks for updating us about 9, hope she is okay, let her know we are all here for her. x

Laura hows you and the twinsys?? Hope you ok n feeling well xx

MrsMM, hey hun hows you today?? Hpe u well xx

Well im havin a lazy bum day tday, have wrked all wkend and im shattered! So gona do a bit of washing then im off for my reflexology!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi hun, hope you enjoy your relaxing day off - sounds great to me!
Harry is being a bit hard work at mo, not settling etc.. but hopefully it'll get better soon. Thomas is still being helpful and lovely so that makes it easier :)

Goodluck as, thinking of you x


----------



## 9babiesgone

sending love and hugs. to you all just dropping in fora quick second. dont really feel like being on here much. if anyone wants to find me, shana sky on facebook. one with the funny friend.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thankyou all for your support. I wish I could be better support to you all. but I just cant. I am struggling, have court tomorrow. and things are just kinda hairy.

love you all very much. and constantly think and pray foryou all.


----------



## MrsMM24

*9* no worries! Take care of yourself, we are not going anywhere and will always be here! I hope everything goes great in court for you!:hugs::hugs:


*KENDRA* thanks for u pdating on 9, and please please, don't let him stress you. It is about that time that any and everything annoys you though, so I understand. I love the Av pic too!


*BABYHOPES* Hey! I am well, just hoping I am going to be able to TTC this month, and get a BFP before my due date (2/15) Other than that, just trying to control the nerves of no AF.... How are you feeling today?


*30* How are things? You little one is just growing with speed now I am sure!


*MRSPTTC and DG* so sorry that AF flew in. I hope you will be back in the tTC race really soon....:dust"


*JODI*:hugs: You know I am thinking about you Hun!


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF. I expected AF to be here by now and set up donations, I think that I am going to keep them scheduled as it is next week and if AF shows, I still have a chance. Push them back couple of days and move forward. I am just nervous as to why AF is missing. And of course ladies... I took an IC Saturday and stark white as it should be. Hoping I have a chance where I get AF or not...:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks mrsmm, yes he is growing well. 9lb 4 last week, can really feel difference when i carry him in his car seat just between 8lb and now!

Got my blood test results back today, another month of taking iron tablets sighh.. although i could tell i was better but not normal (if you know what i mean! lol)

Come on af get on with it(think i am right in thinking you didn't have any donations last mth) so mrsmm can ttc! :happydance:

best wishes in court 9 x


----------



## Flowerbaby

C'mon AF lets have you so MrsMM can get donations sorted and back to TTC!!! I soooo hope you get that Feb BFP then hun, got everything crossed for you. Im great thanks, had a nice chill day and been reading baby name book but think am sticking with Poppy, nothing else is tickling my fancy at all and its DH's fave name too. 

Rach, hope Harry settles soon, he's putting weight on nicely isnt he, you will have to post sum updated pics of him. Sorry you having too keep on medication but its for the best hun xx been talking to my reflexologist about hypnobirthing today and think im goin to look into it more, i already meditate every couple days so thats a good start but she said to try n do some every day now and too try n concentrate on labour n birth during this time. Gona get myself a birth preperation CD off internet n c how i get on with it. I think hypnobirthing classes are about £200 up here which is a bit excessive! Did you go too classes or did you self-study?? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi hun,

When i had Thomas I had a private practioner come to my house, 4 sessions and yes it cost about £200 but back then you got a health in pregnancy grant of £190 so it kinda paid for it. This time round i just read the book a couple of times and listened to the cd as often as i could. 
I really recommend hypnobirthing in general though, i am a real wimp when it comes to anything medical eg i can't even sleep night before going to dentist just for a check up! but i have now had 2 drug free births! I can honestly say i didn't feel pain with Thomas's birth just a lot of pressure plus he was back to back!, Harry's was uncomfortable but i put that down to it being a lot quicker labour. 
The main reason for me doing hb in the 1st place was i didn't want to be scared for 9mths and i totally believe staying in control and being calm makes such a difference to the birth.
Whether you do classes or just read book/listen to cd is up to you hun, £200 is alot of money although i have heard the nhs are now promoting hb so you may be able to do classes for free? Might be worth checking out :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks babyhopes, trying not to put too much pressure on this cycle...if it happens it happens...yeah right who am I kidding :haha:.

Mrsmm, hope AF comes soon for you hun!

9, so sorry hun :hugs:. I hope things get easier, you know we're here for you hun.

AS, how did the scan go? I hope you were proved wrong & your beanie is going strong :hugs:

30, this hypnobirthing thing is very interesting! :thumbup:

:hi: to everyone else!

X


----------



## deafgal01

It's been an interesting day. Found out my results from blood and u/s all came back normal thank goodness- but the dr expressed concern about a weird shaped uterus (which could possibly increase my chance for miscarriage) cuz it's in the shape of a heart. :shrug: So anyways she's asking me to go get a 3d scan asap (luckily it's not gonna cost me anything as it's experimental, must be a new thing they're doing to diagnose ladies). Got a week to get that done before my appt on the 17th.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Glad your test results are all fine dg, hope the next scan proves helpful x


----------



## Flowerbaby

So glad your tests results have come back normal DG, hope the scan goes okay....xxx :hugs:

AS any news yet? thinking of you :hugs:

Rach, i ordered a hypnobirthing book and cd last night so im hoping they will be delivered within the next couple of days so i can make a start....i think its called Hypnobirthing The Mongan Method...have you heard of it?? It seems to be the most popular book/cd people are using. Im not really afraid or worried of the labour and pain i just want to try and birth as naturally as possible to give bubs the best start, however if i do end up in serious agony then i will be screaming for an epidural! LOL! But PMA is the way forward and im not going to need one! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Well, My scan showed no sac and I have begun to bleed a little. They did another HCG test yesterday (WHY???!!) waiting for those results and more than likely, will have a shot tomorrow to end this tubal/mystery pregnancy! Hope all is well with everyone ladies, hard for me to go back and read on you all as I just wanna crawl under a rock and die..love you all..MRSMMS..BFP heading your way!:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

AS im so sorry you are having to go through this.......we are all here for you chick, lots of love and hugs sent your way :hugs::kiss::flower: xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes thats the one :) Hope it works for you hun, i think a natural birth is beneficial to both you and baby. Harry was already alert and looking around even when only his head was out, a funny sight according to oh! :haha:

I am so sorry as, so unfair your having to go through this again. Thining of you hun xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

So sorry Asib :hugs:. They don't seem overly concerned about it if it is ectopic, I thought they were dangerous?! Hope it gets sorted soon hun so you know either way x


----------



## asibling4gi04

yes they are dangerous and I am scared shitless but this should be over with in the next day or two..just waiting for the final HCG results for to satisfy their analytical egos! Thanks for caring!


----------



## KendraNoell

You definitely got the crap end of the stick with the blighted and the ectopic back to back.. but I think now that you got the two crazy horrible things out of the way you should try again cause third time's a charm :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

kendra thanks..it means so much..


----------



## deafgal01

I second what Kendra said... Third time is the lucky rainbow sticky beanie you've been waiting for, Asib!


----------



## laura_2010

Oooh sorry AS... :hugs::hugs:

Iv just got back frm see my twin consultant and They are giving me between 36-37 weeks for a c-sec if they dont arrive before... re-scan 2nd feb to see if twin 1 has moved frm being breech... Iv didnt really know if bby was breech you can still go into labour :dohh: but she said yeah but I need to get hospital asap!!
Plus my last preg I had group B- Step and will need anti-biotics this time around as well... so getta bigger picture 2nd feb whats what... even tho I thought maybe this time but have planned c-sec if newt happends.. so its all seems so much real now:thumbup:
Im starting to feel bby sweap across my belly now up above me belly bottn on my left gosh I can feel him totaly moving across or even her maybe lol... dunno..??
But so werid to feel it...

Goood luck for ladies wating on... bfp's... :happydance:
And how's the pregger ladies??
and rach our mummy??
must go back and read up.. been sooooo bussy. :dohh: xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

ASib i agree with Kendra n DG, third time will be lucky babes. LOve ya lots xxx

Hi Laura! :kiss:Wow not long to go then only 6-7 weeks!! How exciting!! Are you all organised? I bet Angel is so excited!! Its strange feeling them move further up isnt it! Im getting and seeing kicks and movement above my belly button now and it looks very alien! Lol! xx im great thanks hun, still have achey days when im having a growth spurt then have days when i have to remind myself im preggers! Im ready for her arrival now though, feels like forever since BFP! :wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: Laura, not long now :) do you mind about having a cs?

I'm ok thanks, Harry is becoming hardwork as he doesn't want to sleep much, more so in the day and then gets himself over tired and then even harder for him to fall asleep. Had both of them crying earlier as i was trying to get out of the door, Harry because he was tired and Thomas because Harry was crying! Will you have any help with the twins when your oh is at work?


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks, Kinda ready goit me bottles sorted and jst gotta buy few more tiny bby clothes... :thumbup: I feel achy as well... roll on... :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

*RACH*Aw, 9lbs, Awesome! Thanks, I really can't wait to get this cycle started and get the donations in to begin this TWW, I know, who says that:wacko:


*BABYHOPES* I know... Feb is getting closer, that is my BFP goal to match the sad due date, but.... if can't achieve that, we are prepared with plan B (2012 baby born) which gives about 2 months time. We will regroup after that to set another goal, I just can't stop, my clock is ticking, we are getting older and our daughter wants to be here for a sibling, not too old.


*MRSPTTC* RIGHT! We wish we could live by "if it happens it happens..." I have been TTC for over 2 yrs and haven't reached that yet... :haha:


*DG* Glad the tests were normal. I hope the scan results come back favorable Hun!:hugs:


*LAURA* oh wow, lots happen in a matter of weeks. We will have the twins here soon, can't wait. Hope Feb 2nd is informative. 


*JODI* :hugs: I am so very sorry that you are having to go through this. I have already written you, but I will say it over and over, I wish there was something that I could say or do to help during this time. Try to relax, let the process happen so that you can heal and get back to things. AS mentioned, and I couldn't have said it any better, 3rd time's a charm! I think that all the things have been exhausted for you and you will be blessed with a very sticky dark pink BFP Forever baby soon!:dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still I expected AF to be here by now. I am going to keep donations as is, next week. Likely a late OV... Hoping anyway. Hoping I have a chance whether I get AF or not...:dust:


----------



## laura_2010

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to you mrsMM :happydance: And thankyou yeah roll on 2nd feb :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks mrsmm, I really hope you get your 2012 baby, you and dw so deserve it and your little girl a brother or sister :) x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Over 2 years MrsMM? God 16 months is bad enough, it's getting worse and worse as the months tick on :nope:.

Asib - I agree with the other ladies - 3rd time lucky = your rainbow :baby: :thumbup: I have seen it happen with another BnB lady after 2 MC's and things are looking good for her 3rd time around!

Ooh DG I must've missed your results, I am sorry, glad everything came back ok your end!


----------



## deafgal01

Another scan scheduled for Jan. 12 (Thursday morning)... I think a 3d one this time to explore my uterus further... :shrug: I can't believe it's one week down to my appointment with the dr again to discuss the results and figure out what we're going to do to help me get pregnant (hopefully this year). :shock: It's moved so fast... Feels like only yesterday I had been referred for some tests... :blush:

Still haven't heard word about DH's 2nd blood hormone results. I suppose they will let us know soon enough.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## MrsPTTC

GL for thursday hun! I really hope you get to the bottom of it, can solve hubby's :spermy: problem and can move forward! When did you say he was getting another SA? What do they check a man's blood for? Not heard of this before, I think they just get SA here :shrug: x


----------



## deafgal01

Well, they were checking his hormone levels in his blood (namely prolactin and testerone). :shrug: He's scheduled to do the 2nd SA on the 19th (2 days after my consultation appt). :thumbup: I'm not holding my breath that it'll be any better than the 1st SA. :dohh:

I'm not too worried to be honest... The dr has said they will do everything they can to help us get pregnant if there's any issues and they're really checking out stuff... I mean, they are giving me a free 3d scan just to explore my uterus more? :shrug: Hey I'll take that if they want another peek... Just means another torture of bearing with a "full" bladder. But hey, I'm not gonna complain if I get to peek at it again. :haha: Think they want to know how exactly my uterus is shaped so they know the "risk" factors and how to help monitor me once we get me pregnant. I think... I really have no idea what I'm doing but they must know what to look for and how to help with different cases.


----------



## KendraNoell

Having some horrible back pain the last couple days, so much so that I was rolling on the floor in pain last night... had a friend and the nurse say it could be kidney related as that would be a mid-back issue possibly, but I dunno I don't think that's what it is?


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- it won't hurt to have the dr take a look to make sure it's not kidney related or if it's just related to your back the next time you go in? :shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Ob called..DNC in the morning..after that, they will decide if I ..need shot or not...oh showing No emotional support what so ever! :(


----------



## Flowerbaby

DG thats great news about scan, good luck and hope all goes well......wont be long before you have your BFP i just know it! xx

AS im sorry about OH not being supportive, thats not fair on you at all.....i wish i was there to give you a huge hug....let us know how you get on at hospital today and dont forget we are all with you xxx

Well my dh is being a prize prick at the moment, i dont know what is wrong with him, welll actually i do, i think he is having withdrawl symptoms from not going out with lads at weekend and staying in with me instead! He is being an effing arsehole.....we had an argument over nothing last night, he came in from the gym winging and then decided to have a go at me because i didnt give him a straight answer to a question he asked, which was 'is the salt and pepper in the front room', i shouted 'naaa' rather than just saying NO and he went off it with me, so i screamed back at him and told him to get a life and stop being a miserable twat! So we havent spoke since last night, there is an awful atmosphere in our house...glad he has buggered off to work. He is picking his daughter up from school and they will both expect there tea on the table well they can both fuck off because im going round my mates for tea but as we not speaking at mo he dosent know this! lol! I dont know what to do with him to be honest and im getting a bit nervous about having this baby, i feel very lonely at the mo as its me doing everything to get organised for babys arrival and i feel he just isnt arsed at times. I hope he will change once she gets here but im starting to feel very worried.:shrug:

Sorry about the rant girls........hope you are all okay xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh hun, i do really feel for you - you need support more than ever when you are pregnant not someone going off at you. Like i have said before my oh was quite similar to yours before Thomas going out all the time and i really did not expect him to change anywhere near as much as he has. Now he only drinks every couple of months on a lads night out and nothing in between! So there's every chance he will change once your little girl is here, men don't become fathers until baby is here where as we have to be mothers from the day baby is conceived. 
Sending massive hugs and yes like you say go and have dinner with your friend and hopefully you will have both calmed down by timee you see each other next :hugs: x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks Rach, sounds like we have been in similar positions with our blokes and its great to hear that your oh changed as it gives me hope for mine!! He has just text n apologised, so i text him back n said id be out when he gets home and will see him when i get in. I just cant be bothered with the stress tbh.....gosh i soooo hope he follows in your oh's footsteps!! I do think he will settle down, i almost feel like he's trying to cram in as much lads time as poss at min before lo arrives. There a strange breed men arent they!! Lol! Hows things with you today hun?? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes he might be doing that hun, really hope so. :)

Tired today, oh didn't get home from work till 11.45pm last night so had the 2 of them all day by myself - having to do everything dinner, bath, etc then Harry wouldn't settle after 2am feed for ages. Not sure what time he will be home today :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh and congrats on 3rd trimester hun :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thank you!! Oh bless ya, you having a busy time then chick. Does Thomas go to nursery yet?? Motherhood is such hard work isnt it, but so worth it. You should get kiddies to bed then go and lay in bath n have a long soak with sum nice candles!!Xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

*RACH* so sorry that you and DH are not getting along well at the moment. I hope it subsides and you are ok again. CONGRATS 3rd Trim Mommy!


*30* I vageulely remember you saying what RACH is .... SMH, Men!!?? Thanks GOODNESS I don't have to deal :haha:


*KENDRA* I think you should let the doc check ya out. If I recall, you had alot of back pain before BFP too, things get to changing when your preggars, and it never hurts to get some relief to be comfy:flower:


*DG* Good luck with appt tomorrow! I hope all is well with DH's appt next week as well.


*JODI* :hugs::hugs: Sometimes OHs can behave incorrectly. Unfortunately, this is one of those times. You need all teh support you can get. Will you be going alone? I hope not, if I were there, I would try my hardest to go with. I hope all goes well and as 30 said, please keep in mind that you've got a HUGE support system only a click away! We are here Hun!:flower:


*AFM...* Still no AF... :sad1: Donations in 3 days. Hoping I have a chance whether I get AF or not...:dust: I have been reading about studies of women being fertile on CD1 and CD4 so I think that I am going to try to be one of them. I also have been wondering, before the MC my cycles were "long" but what I called irregularly regular.(read in journal) I had AF every other month since getting af but had confirmed ov every month.... hmmm, i'm grabbing at all types of straws.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Eeee babyhopes I'm so sorry but I couldn't help but laugh when I read your rant 'they can both fuck off' had me tickled :rofl:. You tell him girl!! Seriously though I'm sorry he's doing your head in, but I think most men aren't that interested until the baby comes. I've seen it with my friends, & they're doting dads when the time comes. Hope you make up soon hun :hug:

AS I'm so sorry, dont really know what to say other than I hope it goes ok & we're here for you & 9 :hugs:

DG, GL with your scan!

Mrsmm, sorry AF hasnt come yet, when was it due?

30 - do you have any new pics of harry?

x


----------



## KendraNoell

I didn't go to the Dr cause today I felt a little better until about 2-3 in the afternoon. It totally sucks though :( I just hate feeling like I'm making it up or trying to get drugs but I am legitimately in pain. I have a regular appointment on the 27th hoping to make it to then but who knows anymore. 

I did go see my chiropractor today though and he said I had some areas out that I usually don't so that could explain it too. In terms of kidney stuff I think the pain is too high for that plus I'm not having any issues with urination or anything. I dunno what to do.

Asib and hopes- sorry about your asshole OH's. Asib, I dunno, maybe this is like 9's situation and its some way of saying that it's not meant to happen with the person you're with. Hopes I would kick his ass- as a pregnant woman you officially have the right to. LOL. At least that's the rules in this house.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Kendra lol thanks..well all OH cares about is PS3 and video games!! U r also not the first person to tell me maybe wrong person...anyway FINALLY saw the tinyest sac today as.my numbers were 1400 but bleeding and.the growth rate meant early miscarriage, d and c showed Villa, meaning fetal tissue in uterus so deffo was not ectopic..dizzy n crampy. Good night. Thank you all n love u all..


----------



## KendraNoell

so what does that mean did you get the d and c or are they waiting?


----------



## asibling4gi04

No i had d&c ob said pendng miscarriage :(


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm sorry Jodi :( I wish I had words that would make you feel better somehow but I don't :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

KENDRA JUST BEING HERE THROUGH THE ROLLER COASTER WITH ME WAS NICE AND HELPS ME OUT. BUT, WITH THAT BEING SAID, THE NEXT TIME I SAY. I JUST KNOW SOMETHING IS NOT RIGHT, BELIEVE IN MY WORD LADY! LOL..HOW IS THE BACK PAIN?? IS JACKSON KICKING YOU BETTER TODAY??:flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

*MRSPTTC* Hey, AF was due on the 4th.... I am not asking for her now, I am going to get donations so hopefully I won't see AF until December 2012!:dust:


*KENDRA* I hope that back gets to feeling better....:flower:


*JODI* I believe love is love, but I think that we have chatted before, if it is meant to be it will be.... cliche as it sounds. I say, take care of you an GI 1st! OH will get on the boat or sink! I am so sorry for your recent loss. I hope that your body heals quickly and you are able to explore TTC soon, whether with OH or not!:hugs:


*AFM...* Still no AF... Donations in 2 days. Now I am hoping AF stays away for another 10 mos as I plan to move forward as if I am gearing up to OV. Hoping I have a chance...:dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks mrsmms..why no AF??When were you due?:shrug::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

A lil cool inspiration for y'alls to enjoy today... This, my ladies, I am introducing you to my "heart" shaped uterus that I got to sneak a peek at today... :smug: Lovely little heart isn't it? Hopefully it'll hold a baby sometime in the soon future... Hope you're having a great day!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0271.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 9


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks for sharing DG..The heart shape is for all the love that will surround your bean once it implants! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

*DG* I agree with JODI, that shows all the love you will be giving that little baby you will create soon!:dust:


*JODI* I just don't know, I ws due the 4th, but couldn't get donations this last cycle so I know it isn't a BFP.... Not even thinking about it now, just moving forward as if I did not OV and on to another cycle. I would OV Sun - Tue if all had been "normal" so, donations were already set and I am going to have them Sat and Mon.


----------



## asibling4gi04

have you tested MRSMMS for the hell of it?? ARE YOU taking OPKS to be sure the donations are not wasted?? All my best to you love..:flower::hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

AS, so sorry hun, but its a good thing its not ectopic I guess. I hope you get through it ok & your OH sorts herself out & is there for you :hugs:

DG, how cute! (If thats the right word for a uterus haha) Did they say if it is affecting you conceiving?

MrsMM, I didn't know you can ovulate without getting AF from the previous cycle! Silly me lol :dohh:.

AFM just took my last clomid pill for this month :thumbup:, hopefully I'll have a nice early opk like last month! x


----------



## deafgal01

Not yet but hey, I have my appointment on the 17th coming up. :yipee: I can't wait. Ops, I better start thinking of questions to ask at that appointment. :shock: I have none written down and I need to cuz I know I WILL FORGET. :dohh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Not too long to wait then DG! Hope it goes quickly for you x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww wot a lovely looking uterus you have! Such a nice shape! Am so excited for your appt on 17th, im sure it wont be long before you get your well deserved BFP chick xz

AS, how are you today hun?? Hope your oh is being a bit more supportive, she snds similar to my DH with the bloody playstation and xbox or sexbox as i refer to it as! Lol! Sending you lots of love n hugs and hope you ok chick xx

How is everyone tday?? Im shattered, baby kicked me all night and i woke up with a foot in my rib this morning! Was very painful!! Ouchhhh! Little monkey! xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

HI Hopes..I dont know why but I am handling this loss a wee bit better than the first...I guess its because I mentally prepped myself for this even before I knew something was wrong! So the SEXbox?? Fill me in on this..Is there something I should know?? She goes to her male friends house and they play on his Xbox..TELL ME! LOL..

Hope alll is well with you Hopes and EVERYONE..MUCH LOVE, ASIB:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww am pleased that you doing okay AS, i do worry about you chick....:hugs: i call it the sexbox because he would rather play with his xbox than play with me at times!! Hence the name his 'sex'box if you get me!! :winkwink:


----------



## 30mummyof1

My oh is the same with his pc and would be the same with xbox and ps3 if he could get the oppourtunity..luckily they are out due to Thomas taking ownership of the tv!

Goodluck on 17th dg :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

babyhopes2011 said:


> Awww am pleased that you doing okay AS, i do worry about you chick....:hugs: i call it the sexbox because he would rather play with his xbox than play with me at times!! Hence the name his 'sex'box if you get me!! :winkwink:

So true with me and my oh! :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

*JODI* Yeah, I took a cheapie on the 5th. Staaaaark white! But the last donation was November 23rd..... No waaaay I wouldn't know I was PG. We shall see though... I am glad to see you feeling a little better Hun!:hugs:


*MRSPTTC* Actually, before the MC in July, all my life since 11yo, I had AF every other month, but had confirm OV with an U/S when we started trying 10 years ago (result DD) So I am just grabbing at straws thinking maybe my cycle has gone back to that.... Maybe I will be OVg..... I also thought what if I took Soy to make it happen, but didn't want to do that and then soy mess up the fact that I could use a donations around regular time.... I don't know, going crazy....


*AFM...* Donation Tomorrow! I'm nervous!! I went from hoping AF came so I could get donations, to hoping AF didn't so I could get donations. DW is OVg so that fits in the normal time that I would be 2-3 days behind. FXD ladies! I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and for those with extra day, I hope you rest!:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck tomorrow mrsmm, come on :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

*30* Thanks! Update though, that fast I am discouraged and I had till 12pm EST to change my mind.... No donations.... :sad:


*Well...* No AF... I'm nervous!! DW is OVg so that fits in the normal time that I would be 2-3 days behind. :sad: I called and pushed my donations back.... Few ladies think it is pointless to waste, so, I wait.... I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and for those with extra day, I hope you rest!:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh no :( well i supose its best not to waste donations. Come on af show your face so mrsmm can make :spermy: plans! :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSMMS24 i watch "i didnt know i was pregnant" all of the time..Negative tests were taken at home but never comfirmed with bloodwork..anyway you can go in for an HCG test??? MIRACLES can happen..Please keep us posted. If not, than I am chanting LOUDLY FOR YOUR AF TO ARRIVE! AF, AF, AF WHERE ARE YOU AF??? MRSMMS24 NEEDS YOU TO COME AND GO so she can grow her bean! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah I see Mrsmm, funny that it used to happen like that with your cycles. I hope you ovulate soon hun.

Baby hopes I am a sexbox widow too lol. Men! :winkwink:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning Ladies!

Just to let you know i have updated my parenting journal with new pics of Harry & Thomas and also the nursery now its finally finished!:)
Hope you all have a lovely weekend x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Have just replied on your journal hun! Lovely pics x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all??

Lovely piccies Rach, have left you a reply chick xx

MrsP and Rach yep we are defo sexbox/pc widows then! LOL! Its so bloody annoying isnt it especially when i try to talk to him whilst he i playing! I love to wind him up, i just keep saying his name over and over until i get his attention then i say oh i forgot what i wanted you for now, it really pisses him off, hee hee, very childish of me! x

Well ive been for a lovely walk with my dog this morning across the frosty fields....and am waiting for my bff to come over for the evening with a chinky boos, its the one who's husband left her over xmas so we gona watch Take Me Out and im gona try and talk her into going on it for laugh! Might be some nice totty aswell for her/us to oggle over, i do love 'no likey no lighty'!:thumbup: DH is on a boys night out this weekend after staying in for nearly 2 weeks so am glad for the peace, he is going to Leeds staying over the night so me and my BFF have the house to ourselves!! Yaayyy! chick tv, chinky food and a small glass of red vino as a treat :happydance:

What is everyone upto this weekend?xx


----------



## deafgal01

No plans this weekend- some homework, some being lazy, and maybe a small shopping spree... :shrug: Ok I lied about having no plans cuz that is what I'm doing this weekend - what I told ya. :rofl:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ha ha ha DG you make me giggle!!!! I always do that say 'nope not upto nothing except for whatever im doing..... so really i am upto something!' why do we contradict ourselves, silly people hee hee:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Always happens like that doesn't it, babyhopes? :rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

that sounds great Claire :) Can't wait for my girlie night out in 3 weeks, :happydance:
Well took the boys to the supermarket by myself, left oh playing computer/working from home hmm wonder what he did more of!
Now bouncing baby with my foot whilst surfing the internet, if only Thomas could make me a cuppa that'd be perfect! :haha: 

Oh and i are hoping to watch American horror story tonight (have you seen it?) its quite strange but we're into it!

Then tomorrow taking Thomas to a birthday party on a bus! Think there's softplay on it etc.. sounds fun! Didn't have that in my day! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies,

Enjoy your night in Babyhopes :) I love Take Me Out! It's crap but so bad it's good! And it's funny. We're staying over at my parents tonight and having an Indians and a few drinks, we're taking the dog and as they also have a dog we'll probably spend the night shouting at them lol. But I'll be recording it and watching it tomorrow night as it's not really mam and dad's cup of tea!

30 you're like supermum ha ha! Taking 2 LO's shopping, patience of a saint lol. Love the idea of the birthday party on the bus :thumbup:.

DG - enjoy your "not much" :haha:

x


----------



## KendraNoell

See asib, you're doing the same thing to MrsMM that I did to you ;) crazy how that works 

So, no, the next time you think something isn't right I am not going to believe you because I don't think that way. And because you're going to be extremely jaded about it (not that you don't have a right to be!)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls hope you all had a nice weekend, mine was lovely n chilled!! xx

Been for my midwife visit this moening and all is great, baby is measuring spot on at 28 weeks, perfect heartbeat and she was very active so midwife pleased with progress. Little monkey is breech at min though but no worries as she has plenty of time to spin round. Got myself n dh bked in for antenatal classes at end if Feb and im back to midwife in 3 weeks, oohhh its really startin to feel real now! Eeeeekkkk!! xxx

How is everyone today?? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey hun, 

How are you and dh getting on now? is he suffering after his boys weekend?

Well i embarassed myself at the birthday party yesterday had everyone looking for my ugg boots that i then realised i hadn't worn! and to make it even worse whilst we were looking for the 'lost' boots we managed to loose Thomas, he had somehow managed to get back on the boogie bus past 2 adults! why is always my child! :haha: Harry was an angel on the otherhand and slept the whole time whilst 15odd children played around him! :)

Exciting isn't it now, only another 9 weeks till your ft! :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: That must have been one fun party, 30! Boots being lost and Thomas being sneaky while Harry was perfectly content!

Babyhopes- that's great news! I am sure it's starting to become more real to you as it gets closer to time for baby to come.

I had a great weekend- a very lazy one at that. :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

:rofl: rach that is sooooo funny! Bless you! I cant believe Thomas snook back onto the bus aswell the little tinker! Hee hee, made me giggle xx

DG glad you had a nice lazy weekend! There the best arent they! What day is you next appointment?? xx


----------



## deafgal01

My appointment is tomorrow... Not sure if I'll have more appointments after tomorrow yet or what. I will find out tomorrow. Think it depends on what the plan of action is- in terms of getting sperms in me.


----------



## KendraNoell

My husband came out of the woodwork finally and started helping me get ready for baby. Thank God, I thought I was going to have to trade him in!


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- it's about time your hubby woke up and joined you in helping get ready for the baby. :dohh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

GL for tomorrow DG! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

All the best today dg :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well.

I have a new strategy this month. You might think I'm stupid but I'm giving it a go. MrsMM would know all about this so any thoughts would be appreciated! :flower: My CM was never very good anyway and I've always needed lube, but with the clomid I've had very little (none last cycle) EWCM. I have a feeling my problem is that my CM is hostile. I read the other day if it is hostile the :spermy: can only live 20mins!! :growlmad: So it got me thinking, I've used pre-seed, then conceive plus & now have just gone back to pre-seed, but maybe it's not enough. So I decided to do what some couples do for various reasons (same sex couples/sex pain/physical problems/illness) and inseminate! Well I don't know if inseminate is the right word, as what I'm doing (and I know through the soft cups thread I am on that it works) is putting pre-seed inside me, getting DH to "deposit" into the softcup, adding some more pre-seed to the cup and mixing it about, then inserting the softcup & having an O. I have no idea if it will work, but I just wonder if the lube we've used before is enough. We'll still BD around the fertile time just in case. Any thoughts ladies? The softcups sit much higher than other menstrual cups so the sperm/lube mix is literally on your cervix. If hostile CM is the problem and this doesn't work then the only other way is IUI x


----------



## asibling4gi04

:happydance:mrspptc, I AGREE with you! Every time I have gotten a BFP it was with preseed and INSEMINATION..WAY TO GO!


----------



## deafgal01

What a good idea! I wish I could do that!


----------



## MrsPTTC

asibling4gi04 said:


> :happydance:mrspptc, I AGREE with you! Every time I have gotten a BFP it was with preseed and INSEMINATION..WAY TO GO!

AS I am stupid :dohh: I forgot for a moment you're in a same sex relationship too lol. Thanks for your encouragement. I know MrsMM was/is a softcups user too and she got a BFP. From what I've read on an AI thread they're all getting BFP's within a few months!! :dance: 

How are you AS? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Glad you think it's a good idea DG, sorry it's not possible for you with your DH situation. When's your docs appointment? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sounds like a plan mrsp, goodluck hun x


----------



## deafgal01

Oh the appointment's today... In 6 hours... I can't wait to find out what the dr has in mind for helping me to conceive. Ek! I'm so excited... It'll be nice to finally have a "plan" and get the ball rolling on getting that baby in my uterus. :thumbup: I'll definitely come back to update when I know something. Probably update my journal first though. :shrug:

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## MrsMM24

*DG* good luck with your appt shortly Hun!!:dust:


*MRSPTTC* that's exactly the way that we have done it. We were 2 times successful. I also drink grapefruit juice for CM or take Mucinex.... I think that I see your BFP coming!!! :dust:


*JODI* yeah, I try to remaini hopeful about myself but can't.... I am way to positive tha tI can't be Preggars... just a faulty cycle messing things up for me to get my BFP before my due date.... How are you today? Hope your weekend went well.


*KENDRA* I knew he would come around, men.... smh! So glad he is helping you Hun!


*RACH* I wish I was at that party! I needed some laughs this weekend... I did however catch a lovely "Killer Men" Marathon on lifetime.... :haha:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still. I attempted to rest this weekend, and hope AF would get me started, but, nothing, and I didn't really rest. I am trying not to stress out as taht interferes with OV too. Latest cycle I've had since MC, likely going to try to get an appt just to check things. Well, it was great to see some BFPs this morning though, helped lift my spirits. I hope you ladies had a wonderful weekend!:dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrsmms24 our bodies are not always our friends...ugh..sorry that you are so delayed but it is fate wanting you to have an October baby! :hugs: I am ok hanging in there..


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you MrsMM, and great to hear it was successful for you! :thumbup:. Hope you can get your show on the road soon hun! x


----------



## KendraNoell

DG how was your appointment?


----------



## deafgal01

Eh more waiting lol... My results all are normal and my heart uterus is not a concern at all. Just need more info from dh before we get infertility specialist referral and I need to track my ovulation with opk.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Glad everything is normal for you dg on to dh's tests for answers x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Glad you've been given the all clear DG, now just to sort out DH and his :spermy: FX'd! x


----------



## Flowerbaby

So happy all is well with you DG! Hopefully it wont take much too get oh's spermys moving!! xx

MrsP sounds like a great plan! You must be almost at ovulation now are you?? Try whatever you can i say hun.....you will get that BFP!!!! xxx

How is everyone else?? x

Im good, got day off today so doin a bit of housework the off out for tea with my bff tonight! X

Im nervous because im gona order my cot today! Eeeeeekkkkkk!!!! Will post a pic of it for you too see, i was gona wait until 30 weeks but when i looked online they had put price up by £30 since last week! Aaargh! So i emailed them and they said if i order today they will knock the £30 off for me so im gona bite the bullet and get it ordered! How exciting!! DH has left me his credit card so i may do a little bit more online shopping too, hee hee!! xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well my cot is ordered and a few other bits aswell, hee hee!! Here is a pic of it, sooooo excited now!!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







sleigh cotbed.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh its lush hun! :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Claire, how lovely and exciting!

DG thats great news! Soon your plan will be in action! Good luck hun!

Hope all is well with everyone! Hugs!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks girlies xx

AS how are you honey?? xx


----------



## deafgal01

That cot is gorgeous! I'm jealous I can't order any baby stuff yet! :dohh: I will get my turn, I will have my turn... Think happy and positive vibes... Right. We all will get a bfp and our babies. :thumbup: That is beautiful, I can't wait for you to get it!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thank you DG, yes you will definetly have your turn and i know it will be very very soon and i cant wait for you to share with us your BFP and then all your baby goodies!!! Think positive babes i know its not to far away for you now......xxxx


----------



## deafgal01

I doubt I'll have a :baby: by end of this year. :dohh: But at least we got the ball rolling on checking ourselves out and making sure there's no issues. :shrug: We're just waiting on more results from DH- not sure what all the urologist will want to do on him to figure out what's up but yeah, that's what is holding us back right now. Meanwhile, I get to play with opk... It went dark yesterday. :shock: Pretty early too... Then again I might not even ovulate for a few more days. :shrug: Hope that's the case because I'm forbidden from bd with DH until Thursday afternoon. :cry: Such a waste but we need accurate test results and I don't have high hopes for it being any different from the first SA he had done. Good grief, tomorrow's Thursday.


----------



## MrsMM24

*CLAIRE* so glad things are coming along, the cot is sooo cute.


*DG* it is good the appt went well and the ball is rolling for bigger things to come!:dust:


*JODI* nice to hear from you Hun.


*LADIES* hope you are all doing well....



*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... STILL. I did schedule an appt, ironically it is the week on Feb that I would have been due and the week that OV is suspected if I would have stayed on schedule.... Hope that our angel looks down and gives us some :dust: and hopeful news then. Until then, I continue to wait and will still go to the appt if AF comes before then as I have to know why I am skipping a month (and I hope it is just a month). Shipping donors have contacted me so IUI and shipping ready when my body is.... Frustrating....


----------



## deafgal01

Wonder where your AF is... I'd gladly give you mine. I bet mine will come in 15 more days. :dohh:


----------



## asibling4gi04

claire, I am doin ok. I made peace with this situation because I was grieving and losing hope before I actually knew so it somehow made the healing time go faster. Thanks for asking! MRSMMS24 MUST I DO AN AF CHANT??

MRSMMS'S AF, WHERE ARE YOU HIDING THIS CYCLE?
DONT YOU KNOW THE TTC JOURNEY CAN MAKE US ALL A LITTLE PSYCHO?
COME ON AF, ARRIVE QUICKLY SO MRSMMS CAN START TRYING!
WE NEVER THOUGHT WE WOULD BEG FOR YOU, BUT WE HAVE DONORS ANXOUSLY WAITING AND SUPPLYING!
SO HURRY YOUR RED UGLY BUTTOX TO MRS, AND WE PROMISE YOU SHE WILL GREET YOU WITH GREAT BIG KISSES!

THERE...ALL DONE..LET ME KNOW IF IT WORKS..LOVE YA!:hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Hopes I am surely jealous, and its funny the way you ladies say things over there cause I had no idea what you were talking about with a cot. A cot in the US is like a temporary bed like a prison bed or something LOL. 

We started getting "baby's corner" (since we don't have an extra bedroom right now) ready and I am so excited its finally coming together :)
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KendraNoell

My 15 lb cat has lived under the cradle since we put it up.


----------



## deafgal01

KendraNoell said:


> Hopes I am surely jealous, and its funny the way you ladies say things over there cause I had no idea what you were talking about with a cot. A cot in the US is like a temporary bed like a prison bed or something LOL.

Actually the cot in the USA is called a crib (like the one shown earlier). The one you have pictured, probably call that a cradle in the USA. :shrug: We have so many silly names for stuff.

Your baby corner looks like it's really coming together.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: its funny how we speak the same language yet have so many different words for things!


----------



## deafgal01

30- it's insane... Like in the UK I love how they use the word loo for bathroom yet here we have to use the awful word bathroom or restroom. :shrug: Or they use the word "mate" for friends over in UK while here we don't have a cute fancy word like that for friends. :nope:


----------



## 30mummyof1

and you guys call crisps - chips, and trousers - pants etc..! 
Have any of you American ladies visited the Uk?
I haven't been to US before, although oh and i would like to take the boys to Disneyworld when they are older and would love to visit New York as well :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks babyhopes hun! Yes just waiting for my +opk, any day now. Will inseminate again tonight then BD properly when I get +. Your cot is gorgeous hun!! Where's it from? 

DG I would class Kendra's bed as a crib! :haha:. I love your name fanny pack for a 'bum bag'. In my part of the UK we call a vagina a fanny! I have a feeling that's NOT where fanny pack comes from?!

30, I've been to US 5 times now, we love it :thumbup:. Twice to Florida when I was young, twice with DH. And our honeymoon was a mini tour, NY, Vegas, Yosemite, San Francisco & LA. NY is amazing, & every time I see a film or tv prog with a NY back drop I get butterflies, I would love to go back.

AS, love the AF chant! :rofl:.

DG, sending you lots of :dust: for tomorrow, hoping for an improvement :thumbup:.

Did any of the UK ladies watch the 60's drama Call the Midwife on BBC1 on Sunday? I watched it last night & it was fab x


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: now I shall never look at a fanny pack the same way! :rofl:

I have never been to uk or Europe. I hope to one day- same for Australia!


----------



## KendraNoell

Yes, mine is technically a cradle as it has the smaller sides so when the baby is old enough to stand himself up I would need to transfer to a crib. But it was super cheap when I picked it up and I will be able to move it closer to the bed if need be. Just kinda hard finding used cribs with the whole dropside recall and stuff.

I love how the UK ladies say knickers and we say undies or underwear or panties. Also how you guys say knackered which you mean tired but if someone said that here it would probably be taken as being super drunk! And lush. Lush here means an alcoholic. We say lush sometimes if something is super luxurious but not as an all the time word like you UK girls do :)

I have never been to the UK but I would love to go to London and Ireland especially as that is where my family is from :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

i didn't know that about lush Kendra :rofl: Hope you make it one day dg and Kendra. I've not even been to Ireland or Scotland!


----------



## deafgal01

Wow... Big day for my dh... Frankly I am nervous about his sa. At least we will finally be able to confirm it and see where we go from here. :shrug: just my luck I had dark opk yesterday and no soldiers standing by. :dohh: probably pointless anyways. :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh dg bloomin typical :( well its gotta be done hasn't it then you can make some plans! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

*DG*GL to DH today!


*KENDRA* that corner is cute, especially the cat underneath. With DD, it was the same, the cat lived there till she was outta the crib!


*JODI* Thank You! With a chant like that she is sure to show!:hugs:

I've never been to the UK, but DW and I are covinced things wouldn't be so bad for us as a family there. I have been to Europe, and my dream locations to visit are Australia and Italy. 


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... STILL. I have my CBFM and the donations in cue, just waiting.... Frustrating....


----------



## deafgal01

Bummer- tail of the surge now... It's getting lighter. Oh well. I shall count myself out this cycle already and count down to AF appearance. :shrug: Wonder how DH's SA will turn out this afternoon.


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSMMS24 I am waiting with you! I want your bfo:to hurry on up already:hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

DG - you should still BD tonight if you can! There's still a chance of catching that eggy. I don't usually ovulate until 2 days after my positive OPK, and once it was 3 days. Go :sex: hun, you never know! How long for DH results?

I'm really pleased with our insemination progress so far, I really think it'll help the swimmers with the pre-seed in the soft cup. And I've been chatting to an old TTC buddy who is due her :baby: in a week and am now super excited. I knew she used softcups & got her BFP, but what I didn't know is DH put his :spermy: in the softcup - she did it exactly how I am doing!! They didn't have :sex: properly at all the cycle she got pg! :dance: I hope I'm not let down as I have a bit of hope for this cycle x


----------



## deafgal01

Blah he doesn't feel like it now... It hurt him this time. :dohh: So I'm definitely out this cycle. It's gone to a negative opk now too. :shrug: I see the 2nd line getting more lighter.

He should know his results tomorrow.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Negative is fine hun, the egg can live up to, I think is it 36 hours?? We usually BD for a couple of days after positive OPK or ovulation confirmed by temping. How did it hurt DH hun? :shrug: Have they been prodding him or something? I thought it was just a :spermy: test? Tomorrow is brilliant!! Not long now. I'll be looking forward to hearing the results, FX'd it's good news :thumbup: x


----------



## deafgal01

It was just a sa... Well, sometimes if you get rough with the little guy, they get a tear or something down there, right? That's what is bugging him. Poor guy.

:wohoo: He wanted to bd afterall. :smug: I got my wish. I was gonna bawl if I couldn't get any today. :dohh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

deafgal01 said:


> It was just a sa... Well, sometimes if you get rough with the little guy, they get a tear or something down there, right? That's what is bugging him. Poor guy.
> 
> :wohoo: He wanted to bd afterall. :smug: I got my wish. I was gonna bawl if I couldn't get any today. :dohh:

Oh right lol :haha: I thought maybe they were checking his bits for something else :rofl:. So he's been too rough with himself, bless :blush: Yay he wants to BD :happydance: Go catch that eggy!! x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yaaayyy for BD DG!!!! Hope you have caught that eggy you are still in with a chance chick!!! xx

MrsP it sounds like your insemination plan is going well, do you think O is over with now and you are in the TWW?? xx

MrsM any sign of AF yet?? xx

How is everyone else?? xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi hun, not yet, no +opk yet though big blob of ewcm yesterday which was exciting as I got none last month! FXd crossed I get one tonight! I'm a bit unsure whether I'm cd14 or 15 as AF came so late on the Friday & was heavy spotting/light period. I usually have a 12 day LP so it would make sense if the Saturday was cd1! :shrug: x


----------



## deafgal01

My opk already showed a positive two days ago so not sure where I am with ovulation as it already went negative yeaterday. Ah well... I did have fun... I was nice enough to suggest we use conceive plus lube as I did not want to hurt him more than he already was. :rofl:

I'm in good spirits this morning. Dunno how I will be this afternoon... Hope y'alls have a great day!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry about your dh's little man dg, glad he was able to dtd in the end though. Bring on the results x

Glad everything is going to plan mrsp, have got a good feeling for you hun :)

:hi: to everyone else


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks 30! I definitely think if my problem is cm then this is the right way to do it!! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Whats everyone up to this weekend then? anything exciting?

I have a friend i haven't caught up with ages coming over tomorrow with her little boy then sunday oh is working so not sure what to do then yet?!


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Ladies...
Lil update from me... Currently in hospital... as Been having alot of cramping pain so got took in and they did a swob test from my cervix that came back positive for early labour signs, the pains have come and gone since Monday and so Have been given steriod jab last night and another tonight and jst will be monited and see what happends I supose 31 weeks 2mor twins 2 is 2 weeks ahead supose thats a good thing... and twin 1 1 weeks behind but fx the steriods help!
Been very very restless as well before these pains started and twin 1 is still breech will know more maybe Monday what will happen next but they say normaly its 2 weeks after steriods things may start to happen more... :shrug:
Will read up but its hard on my mob... xx Hugs all xx :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Laura- we'll keep you and your twins in our prayers with the hopes they mature long enough before anything happens. 

30- I'm just putting together a "dish" in the slow cooker today. :haha: My husband's being spoiled today cuz I NEVER cook... Seriously I don't cook. :rofl: It looks good so I'm hopeful the stew tastes as good as it looks. As for the weekend plans... I got a birthday party to go to... My nephew had his birthday so family's getting together tomorrow to celebrate. :yipee: I can't believe he's 6 now I think... That boy grows too fast... I got him a pirate book haha: and got ahead on my shopping for him too by buying another pirate book and a I spy book)... :shrug: So I'm all set for his next Christmas and birthday gifts with these two book. Just gotta find a outfit for next winter when it's closer to Christmas.

:hi: everyone else! I'm so nervous about DH's SA results I can't even be bothered to sleep just yet. :dohh: Still got a good eh 4 more hours to go. Hurry up time...


----------



## laura_2010

The pains are jst bad AF pains... come and go... I am on pain killers to help but no mucus plug or waters breaking... sooo could last a while theses pains and go... soo jst resting up... :dohh: met a lady tho in here she had her twins 30 weeks and both fine... and hers weighed alot less than mine, not that makes alot of diffrence supose...:flower:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi Laura, awww bless ya hun well lets hope the twins stay in there a little while longer but if they decide to arrive early they will be in good hands chick. Are you all prepared for there arrival?? I bet you and your family are sooo excited. Sending you lotsa love n hugs xxx

Good luck DG hope the results go well for you both, i hate waiting around for test results its very frustrating isnt it!! Mmmmm stew sounds yummy!! Ive just bn to my parents n had good old Fish n Chips! Am stuffed! So DH will be making his own tea tnite! Hee hee!x

This weekend i dont have much planned, go to Asda and Tesco Baby events tmor with my mam and might go for a swim if i can be bothered. DH stayin in this wkend so we will probs go out for lunch on sunday and meet up with friends. xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless ya Laura, yes hope those twinnies stay put a good few more weeks hun. Keep us posted :hugs:

We're having fish n chips tonight as well Claire, although just in the oven as i can't be bothered to cook 'properly'! my oh did some research into why i am bleeding again and last night the pains were pretty bad, like if a contraction was a 10 then an 8! which can be because i am not resting enough! so an easy dinner it is then! )

Sounds yummy dg, and kiddies birthday parties are always fun..i love the party food!


----------



## MrsPTTC

DG - any news yet??

Laura, so sorry you're in hospital hun :hugs:. I hope the babies hang on a little while longer for you, but if not they're in safe hands! I'm sure everything will be fine. You must be so bored bless you.

30 - I'm going to a friends without DH tonight (Friday night is boys night lol) for takeaway and some :wine:, I think we have friends coming over tomorrow night for ANOTHER takeaway and more :wine: and Sunday we're going to the in laws for dinner. A busy weekend! I've got a job application form to fill in tomorrow and a 75 minute online test to do and the closing date is Sunday night :wacko:. I hate having no time to do anything, or having plans every day/night of the weekend :( .

x


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: Not yet... another 2 1/2 hours to go before DH gets his results from the dr. My mouth's drooling from the very good scent of that dish I put together...


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol, Ah it's frustrating with the time difference, as A. I don't know what time the appointments are. & B. I don't know what the time difference is! :dohh: GL! x


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: That's why I'm counting down time instead of telling you what time it is in my area. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: I'll be checking back later tonight then!! x


----------



## deafgal01

Yup. Figured it was easier cuz I noticed the post times are always the same... :shrug: That makes it easier to figure out "when" I should get the info. :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

haha yep i'm the same with the time, we're thinking about what to do tonight when the US girlies days are just getting going!

I've got my 2nd glass of wine on the go although will be my last, as Harry will wake anytime soon.
:haha: Thomas just came down the stairs all happy and proud and handed me daddy's credit card..hehe i have trained him well! Wants to buy a train with it though..not so helpful! :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Oooh you've definitely trained Thomas well in terms of getting you daddy's card. :haha: :rofl: Not good that boy wants a train!


----------



## MrsMM24

*DG* thanks for the countdown.... I hope the results go GREAT!!!:dust:


*MRSPTTC* that plan will work great, I just have a feeling this is your BFP creeping in!:dust:


*LIKEAUST* Thanks! How are you doing?


*BABYHOPES* Yes!! AF finally arrived, take a note, this is the LAST time I hope to be praying on here for AF!


*JODI* An EXTRA Special thanks to you TTC Buddy!!! I have no idea what powers you sent my way, but that chant HAD to be the reason! I mean, literally around 11:30a yesterday, AFTER I read it (and laughed and loved it) AF sent me to the bathroom and showed!!! YAY!! Noooow winkwink:) what about this BFP chant I been obsessing over since you chanted in AF??? :haha:


*AFM...* Ladies!!!! CBFM in use!!! AF came midday yesterday after a LOVELY chant from JODI and other BnB ladies on some threads! I have NEVER been happier to see AF!!! Sooooo..... as it stands, DW and I calculated EVERYTHING, if we conceive this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! Oh the hope that we are now feeling!!!FXD!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay mrsmm, :happydance: onto that :bfp: lady! 

Is this your 1st cycle with the cbfm?, thats what i used to get my bfp so hope its as sucessful for you :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks MrsMM! A few people have said that, I hope so hun! :thumbup: I was going to get a CBFM, BUT my FS doesn't believe in OPK's or temping so I doubt for a second he'd think a CBFM is worth buying so I didn't bother. Good luck though! x


----------



## deafgal01

Results same- 0 count... so the plan of action is this for the time being... DH has to take medicine for 1 1/2 months to increase his testosterone... If that doesn't work, we're looking at surgery (probably this summer) when he can have 4 to 5 days off. Basically it's either blockage or sperm production issue. :shrug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi dg, bummer about the zero count hun, is it better for it to be a blockage? Would that be easier to sort than production? FXd the meds work for him hun :hugs:. I guess the pressure is off now until they know more? x


----------



## deafgal01

think the med helps with sperm production if that's the issue. If not, then the more expensive route is surgery for blockage. So I think it's easier to fix the sperm production issue with meds if that's all it is.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahhh dg, sorry to hear the news but yay to starting some meds that will hopefully sort the problem out. FX hun x


----------



## KendraNoell

I hope since its showing low testosterone that by upping it he will be successful. I hope he isn't too down about it, I am sure that's a big blow for a man to hear, that he can't produce children... on the other hand think about all the unprotected sex he missed out on when he was worried he might have gotten someone pregnant!

(That was a JOKE) sorry couldn't help it lol... trying to make light of the situation. But if he's upset I would just always remind him its not like there was any way he could know this was happening and it doesn't make him any less of a man...


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: the only one he (and I) ever had sex with was and is each other. :smug: that is why I laughed from the shock of the news the first time around. Wasted money on condoms all this time we've been together (like 6 years worth of condoms used). :dohh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh wow dg, thats really nice you are/were each others firsts :)
Shame about the wasted money though! :dohh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

I was DH's first & only (I bloody hope I still am anyway haha) but DH wasn't mine, I was a naughty school girl :rofl:. Hope the meds work for him hun.

I'm still waiting for + opk, I've been POAS'ing like a crazy lady this month as I thought I might ovulate earlier than last month. What a waste of IC's :dohh: x


----------



## KendraNoell

My hubby had been in a three year dry spell before he met me and I think he only had been with 3-4 other people. Mine was in the 20's. Ruh roh.


----------



## KendraNoell

I haven't had sex in months :(


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: aw Kendra! :hugs: you will have it again soon enough.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yep Kendra, don't worry though you're not alone, I think most people stop when they're preggers lol x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Last time i had it was when i was about a week overdue! and before that it was months so dg is right! 
Until this bloomin bleeding stops i've got no plans to have it! and thats if oh can face it again after what he saw coming out of me! :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: I think your hubby will jump you the chance he gets (after you're done bleeding)... I know mine would. :dohh: or he takes it to the shower. :rofl: Shower sex... :haha:


----------



## KendraNoell

My husband has less drive than I do. I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't get any. I do have a minimal sex drive usually when baby isn't active so I'm not thinking of him kicking me while we're doing it, but hubby has ZERO, its very frustrating. I keep telling him if he thinks we're going to get a lot after the baby is here he's very mistaken. We need to take advantage before he gets here!

Had a bit of a scare with baby yesterday, he didn't move the majority of the day, laid on my sides for a while, had some juice, had some water, had some fruit, poked him around a bit, nothing. So then I go into the birthing center to get an NST done and as SOON as they strap the monitoring belt on to my belly guess who gets active? Ugh I felt like such a loser for being in there. Now I know all it takes is to constrict him in there and he gets all sorts of ticked off!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes no time for it after Kendra :( Esp when they become toddlers and are either able to come into your room or even just shout for you! :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSMMS24 YAY! I KNEW IT WOULD HELP! I need a BFP STICKY BEAN CHANT FOR YOU AND FOR ME,..BUT HERES FOR YOU FOR NOW..

MRSMMS24 IS LOVING AND SWEET
SHE WANTS ANOTHER BABY WITH SWEET PRECIOUS FEET
TO HAVE, TO HOLD, TO CHERISH AND LOVE,
I COMMAND A BFP FOR MRSMMS FROM THE POWERS ABOVE
STICKY BEAN, COME ON AND IMPLANT
THIS IS MYMRSMMS24 BFP/STICKY BEAN CHANT! 

:hugs::happydance::thumbup::flower: LOVE YA GIRL CONGRATS ON AF!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: @ AS!

Got my smiley this morning, FINALLY, :wohoo: x


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG MRSPTTC! YIPPEE! MARVELOUS! BD BD BD BD BD BD!

BABY DANCE
INCREASE YOUR CHANCE
MAKE ROMANCE
AND ENHANCE!
LOL..DO IT GIRL,,MAKE THAT BEAN
AND WE WILL ALL BE HERE BEHIND THE SCENE! 

HUGS!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Loving the chants AS :wohoo:

Mrsp :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww im loving the chants AS!!! How are you hun??xx

MrsP Yaaayyyy for the smiley! Whoop!! I used to lurve it when my digi would smile at me!! Got everything crossed for you this month xx

DG am sorry to hear about your DH's results, im glad there is going to be some medical help for him, you will get that well earned BFP very soon i know it!!xx

Well im the same with the sex thing girls, we did have it last week but i didnt enjoy it one bit and i think my wincing and pulling away during it has put DH off for a good while now! I just want him to go gentle but NOPE he has to bang bang bang!:rofl: So thats it now for the next few months!:wacko:

How is everyone else today?? xx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: Claire!

my oh's a bit like that when he's had a drink, doesn't realise what gentle means! Dreading him going out for that very reason, might have to pretend to me asleep! :haha:

My 1st night out is next friday yay! Looking forward to having a drink and being me, but not looking forward to hangover or looking after 2 babies the next day ouch!
Oh's is suposed to be this weekend but he hasn't mentioned anything for a while, think he's a bit scared too about suffering so i wonder if he'll bother!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay, thanks AS, I love it :thumbup:. Thanks 30 & babyhopes. I wasn't 100% sure if my IC was a positive this morning but got a smiley on the digi which is less sensitive, funny that. But I've just took another IC & its defo positive. I think DH will want to BD tonight, but TBH I'm quite happy to inseminate, I actually think I have more of a chance! 

Babyhopes, yes I love my smilies so much I take photos of them & when I eventually get a BFP I will put it in my baby book or box along with a photo of my HPT! :haha:.

Yay for your night out 30! 

x


----------



## MrsMM24

*CLAIRE* :wave: Hi to you!


*RACH* thanks, I sure hope this is it for us!


*DG* so sorry to hear about DHs count, but hopefully the meds will increase that for you all and we will see a very lovely BFP!:dust:


*JODI* Oh how I love my JODI and her lovely Chants! Thanks soooo much hun!!! I am raving on all my threads about your lovely chant.... :haha:


*MRSPTTC* GL FXD!:sex::dust:


*AFM...* Ladies!!!! I hope your weekends were lovely. I am almost done with AF and the CBFM is in use so I am hopeful. I am also using 1 OPK a day the ICs I have so many of so I can be sure. Still thinking about the calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! all this is sticking in my head. I have been taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: ladies

any updates? How is everyone? Laura - hope you and twinies are ok? :hugs:

I'm getting into a bit more of a routine with the boys but still finding sleep depreviation hard! To be expected of course.
Still bleeding..:grr: but will see a doctor on mon for my 6wk check so if its still going on then, then least she might look into whether there is a problem or not.


----------



## MrsMM24

Nice to hear that your routine is coming together, hoping the sleep follows behind soon Hun. Not much happening here.... Also wondering about LAURA and the twins!


*AFM...* CD7: Full concentration on calculations. Continuing to take ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi everyone, so DH & I haven't had :sex: at all this cycle, just inseminated so it is a bit of a test lol! We booked our hol back to turkey in May today! :dance: 

Mrsmm praying that you get your BFP before your angel's due date! 

30 sorry you're still bleeding hun :growlmad:

Laura, hope everything ok hun

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Can't wait for you to start ss'ing mrs p and testing :happydance: and mrsmm to start inseminations :wohoo:

I convinced oh to let me book a hols today, he's a bit of a workaholic! we've had 1 hols in 5yrs of being together! gonna just be a long weekernd in england but still its something! Will start looking later, yay!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!!! 
How are we all?? xx
Nice to hear of you both bking hols MrsP n Rach....i lurve holidays!!! Think me n dh gona take bubs to my parents apartment in Spain in October. My parents are gona ne out there at sametime so we have on demand babysitters! Whoop!! xx

Where you fancying in the UK Rach? Bet theres loads of nice places near you...i would love to go to cornwall or devon for a few nights but its hours n hours away from us!! xx

Well i cant stop eating at mo! Im bloody starving all the time, today ive had a bowl of porridge, 2 slices of toast n jam, a hot pork sandwich, a packet crisps, an orange n an apple, 4 biscuits and for tea we are having Thai green curry and rice, followed bywhatever else i fancy!!! Arrrgh! Im starting to feel huge!! :wacko:


----------



## asibling4gi04

CLAIRE, I AM DOING SURPRISINGLY WELL. MY SPIRITS ARE BRIGHT AND I AM FINE WITH WHAT EVER HAPPENS NEXT. SOMETHING KEEPS TELLING ME TO TRY ONE MORE TIME! I WAS LAUGHING AT YOUR FOOD LIST! THATS OK MOMMA U HAVE A REASON! AND TELL DH AS FAR AS BANG BANG GOES, TO GET A MAGAZINE, USE HIS IMAGINATION AND LEAVE U ALONE LOL! :haha:

30 GLAD YOU LIKE MY CHANT!! I CAN DO ONE FOR YOUR BLEEDING TO STOP,,,

30 MUMMY, STOP THE BLEEDING
ITS NOT GOOD WHILE YOUR BREAST FEEDING
IT LEAVES YOUR BODY, DRAINED AND WEAK
YOU NEED TO STOP THE BLEEDING, IT HAS NOW REACHED ITS PEAK!
I COMMAND THE BLEEDING TO GO AWAY! 
AF WILL BE WELCOMED ANOTHER DAY!:happydance:

DG HOW ARE YOU??

MRSMMS24, THANKS AGAIN! I LOVE U! WISHING AND WAITING FOR YOUR BFP!

MRSPTTC, KEEP UP THE INSEMS! I HAVE A FEELING U WILL GET UR BFP THIS CYCLE! IF YOU DO, I WILL CREDIT MY CHANT AND THE INSEMS OF COURSE! SMILE!:hugs::happydance::haha:

HUGS TO ALL! I AM OK..WAITING TO SEE IF I WILL GIVE IT ONE LAST SHOT... NEED AF FIRST AND A MONTH OF OVULATION...ANOTHER AF AFTER THAT AND THAN....HMMMMM..TO INSEM OR NOT TO INSEM??:shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh sounds good, we have that option too as Oh's parents also have apartment in spain. Where abouts is yours? 
Its just i grew up going to devon/cornwall for hols as a kid and want Thomas to experience it too!

Enjoy eating hun whilst you can - make the most of being preggers!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thanks as appreciate it, hope it works :happydance:

although one thing to come out of it is my oh's dad is doing Thomas's swimming lesson with him tomorrow! Going to be funny watching him bouncing Thomas around and singing with just mums and their kiddies! :haha:

Yes...one more try i think...we'll be here to support you hun when your ready x


----------



## Flowerbaby

AS you are so lovely and am pleased that you are in good spirits hun. Yep i think you should give it another try....i just know your forever baby is waiting for you chick!! Wont be long and it will soon be time to insem again!!! As Rach says we are all here for you hun and will be with you all the way!!! xxx

Rach my parents apt is in Costa De La Luz, its called Isla Canela....not sure if you will have heard of it? Its lovely!!! We have to fly into Faro, Portugal then its an hour drive just on the tip of the Spanish/Algarve border. Where is your oh's parents?? Awww would be lush if it was same place!! Your LO's will love devon/cornwall, i really really would love to go but think its about an 8 hour drive!! xx


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: asib and everyone. I'm ok. Just waiting for af to come in like 11 days and stressing over the stupid house bill 1367 they are trying to pass in my state.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry about your stress DG :hugs:

Thanks so much ladies for your support. I am hopeful but don't want to get carried away. I will try NOT to SS 30! :haha: Yay for your hol, it'll be lovely, I'm same as babyhopes, would love to go there but its such a long drive for us just for a short break.

AS, I will also put it down to your chant! :thumbup: You deserve your rainbow baby hun so keep trying! :hugs:.

Anyone heard from Pam or 9??

x


----------



## deafgal01

Nope, haven't heard from 9 or Pam... Hmm...


----------



## KendraNoell

9 has been on FB just chugging along ... tried to file for divorce and court messed up the ppwk so she has to refile. I haven't heard from Laura either.


----------



## KendraNoell

From her FB wall to someone else: Hi, Its going okies.... been in/out hospital.. with blood pressure and Finding out they may come early! soo got my scan 2nd feb to see if twin 1 is still breech if so they will book me n for c-sec 35-36 weeks... sooo not long at all, unless they wanna come before, as iv had steriod jabs to help develop their lungs, keep getting pains tho, soo jst taking it easy and, rewady when they are lol...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, i heard from Laura yesterday and she is out of hospital and doing ok, if you want to check my visitor messages there is a message from her there similar to Kendra's. Thanks for updating us about 9 hun, she does have bad luck doesnt she bless her! 

Well i hardly slept a wink last night, my dh decided he couldnt get back to sleep around 4am, then bubs got hiccups for half hour and was having a party in my belly and then my bloody dog was snoring sooo loud until about 6am.....he is getting worse! Cant wait for the summer nights so he can sleep in his kennel in the garden! So im tired today. Gona go for a swim with my mam this afternoon then go for a cuppa around MIL's as i havent seen her for ages.

Wot is everyone else upto?? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

i will check that out, thanks Claire :)

Me too, little man was great fed at 9.00 then 3.30 then 8.00 so i would have had a great nights except Thomas woke up crying, boiling hot and not feeling well at all. Took me completley by surprise as he fine when he went to bed so up all night trying to comfort him, tried sleeping with him in spare bed but didn't work so then back to his cot and he eventually dropped off poor thing. 
He seems to feeling better now, or maybe its just the calpol thats keeping it at bay so going to have a dvd day :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless her, poor thing. Hope twin 1 has turned so she doesn't have to have cs :(

Oh and forgot to mention, its my bloody mil's fault for coming round with a cold. I wish i had been strong and told her to not come in now, but its hard when its family isn't it! I understand she wanted to see them but now i have 2 boys that are poorly. :grr: 
Harry is doing pretty well so far considering he's bunged up and still managing to sleep.


----------



## MrsMM24

*30* hope everyone gets through the cold well....


*KENDRA* thanks for th updates from 9 and LAURA, I sure hoep twin 1 gets to moving and 9 can get a competent paper filer so she can move forward. 


*BABYHOPES* it's almost time, you are getting there Hun, I am excited for you!


*JODI* Your chants are absolutely the best. I hope that I can come here and shout a BFP soon! On another BFP note, I think that you should give it another try! We can be Bump Buddies!! It is only right! You will get yout rainbow forever Baby:dust:


*DG* I hope AF comes in and scoots out quickly so that TTC can be in full force for you!:dust:


*AFM...* CD8: Just waiting, nothing new to report. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. However they are looking like last cycle when I had the long wait and no confirmed OV.... Hope not. I am useing the CBFM too though so...FXD!


----------



## deafgal01

Haven't been up to much- just sleeping all day haha... I was that tired plus the internet wasn't working right or something- it wasn't finding any of the websites. :shock: So I just decided to just go to sleep and not think about it all day. It's fixed now haha... DH said he just had to reset the router, that's all. :dohh: My poor tired brain couldn't even think to do that this morning. :rofl:

How's everyone?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for the updates Kendra and Babyhopes! Pleased to hear Laura is out of hospital bless her.

I'm ok DG, just had a text off a friend who's just had her 12 week scan, obviously I'm pleased everything is ok, but I feel a bit knocked back at these milestones, BFP's, 12 week scans, 20 week scans, babies being born. It's the same friend who got pg 1st month off the pill, so it hit me harder than some of my other friends. How's you?

I love not knowing how many DPO I am!! Much more relaxed :thumbup:

x


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Mrs I know what you mean...


----------



## KendraNoell

Hmmm... found out my sister is 10 weeks pregnant. I love her to death but it sucks because I really feel like she's going to overshadow the rest of my pregnancy and hers will be in the "you really aren't stable enough to have a baby are you sure you can take care of it" kind of way. I feel like a horrible, horrible person but I really feel like she took away all the fun I was having of being the first pregnant one in my generation of my family and was looking forward to all the special time with the new grandparents and all that. Now, her kid will be less than 4 months younger than mine. It just feels like she couldn't let me have the spotlight and had to match herself with me. Am I terrible for thinking this way? Its really got me stressed out. Her and her boyfriend both work minimum wage jobs and hers is only part time. On top of that she recently dealt with a prescription medication addiction which included stealing pills from my mother. She's the type of person who doesn't clean her house or car and her car is constantly breaking down or she's switching jobs or getting fired and I just don't know how she is going to take care of a child when she can't take care of herself. 

And then I'm upset because she is able to get WIC and food stamps and free medical. I am struggling like no other right now but because mine and hubby's income is above average we don't qualify for anything. I don't even have medical insurance at the moment and I can't get any through the state because we make too much. So I have to pay out of pocket or buy private insurance. I feel like I waited years to have a baby so that I would be stable and that we can provide for it, and we planned this and then after we decided to try it took us over a year to get pregnant... then my sister comes along and accidentally gets pregnant barely 4 months after I do.

I have so many mixed emotions and I am happy for her because she seems happy and maybe this is what it will take for her to stop being a bump on a log and making something of herself but I am scared for her and the baby and her 20 year old boyfriend who is seriously immature and I feel like he's gonna run for the hills...

Ugh... I dunno.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Kendra, my friend felt like that too, her sister started trying after her & got preg straight away so her baby is the first grandchild. Then her sister in law got preg so her baby will be a few months old when the SIL's baby comes along. It's not just you, & you've got good right to feel a little put out, & worried about the welfare of the baby too x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I don't have a sister so that might be why but i think i'd quite like having someone so close to share all the milestones with. Also being a little in front means she'll come to you with questions sometimes and you can give her advice because you've already been there. 
I can understand not liking the situation its happened in though, and thats fair enough because you want the best for family and friends but it has happened so you just got to be there for i think :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: mrsmm how you doing? Whats the cbfm saying today? x


----------



## MrsMM24

*KENDRA* :hugs: Hun! 


*30* Hey Hun! CBFM is saying LOW today, which is all fine, since we have donations set for next week. Hopefully we can give a call on Wed as it takes 24hrs to deliver. I'm so excited to turn this thing on every day now... :haha: How are you Hun, sleepin anymore?


*AFM...* CD9: You can stalk my chart. Just waiting, nothing new to report. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs...FXD! I hope you all have a wonderful weekend and get some great BFPs!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thats good then, yes i used to get excited too! :haha: 

Thomas was back to normal last night :) but Harry not quite as good as he was weds night..however feeling more alive today though. :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

:hugs: Kendra xx

Hi girls how are we all??

Well i had a bad night the night before last, i woke up at 2am with terrible braxton hicks!! I started to get a little bit of tummy/back ache then they started and went on for 2 hours! I was almost on the verge of ringing the maternity ward and getting myself down there and then they stopped! :shrug: I wasnt having any real pain with them so thats how i knew it wasnt labour contractions but they were bloody uncomfortable and worrysome! Baby was dancing/kicking/punching around in my tummy all the time i was having them so i think my uterus was getting irritated and thats what was causing them so often.....scarey though :nope: Reality is hitting me now that its not that far away until they are happening for real! eeeekkkkk :wacko:

Slept really well last night and feel better today so am a bit happier :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless ya, yes its getting close hun but you will be fine :)

Got a good night sleep here too, harry managed 8 hours before wanting a bottle with just a dummy after 5hrs. Plus oh was on feeding duty so didn't even have to get out of bed! :happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

I slept like total crap last night. Woke up several times with excruciating hip and butt cramps, then woke up this morning and blew up on my husband because I was getting bill collectors calling me about an account of ours at the jewelry store and he figured since he didn't have any money he just wasn't going to pay the bill :|

And today is the two year anniversary of my fathers death. It was a lot harder than last years for whatever reason :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

Kendra, 

I know how you feel! I do not qualify for anything through the state they say I make too much and get this...I make under $11.00 an hour..lol..I am a mother of a child with AUTISM and I still do not qualify. I am a SINGLE mother with NO child support (donor sperm) and guess what, ...STILL DONT QUALIFY!! I cannot even pay for ins. through my employer it is wayyy too much! So I do relate to your upset.

As far as your sister goes, I understand your concern about addiction and irresponsibility but feel that should be your only concern. You still are the FIRST pregnant, and you have to keep in mind when it comes to babies, there is always more than enough room in everyone's hearts and thoughts for a baby no matter whos and no matter in which order of arrival! You keep your chin up hun! Big hugs..Worry about Jackson and your health. Do not stress..things have a way of playing out and working out! BIG HUGS!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

30, love the avatar ! PRICELESS!

MRS PTTC, I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU! Just have a great vibe and the fact that you are so relaxed is half the battle! Cannot wait for your BFP!

MRSMMS, I AM THINKING about you daily and waiting and chanting and routing for your BFP! I CANNOT WAIT for your CBFM to show that RIPE egg! :happydance::hugs::flower: hugs to you~

Hopes I hope you get some rest soon! Thnking of you! I remember when Gianna used to have hiccups all of the time after 5 months..It was so reassuring but at the same time, annoyin after too long! Love ya!

DG, HOW R U??

Hugs to all! - ASIB:hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Babyhopes, sorry about your pains hun, hope it goes soon.

30 love your avatar!

Kendra :hugs:

Asib, thank you sooo much sweetie, I am SS :dohh: but really tryin hard not to! Really hoping its our month, but don't want to be too disappointed! Not testing til the weekend, assuming my spotting stays away! 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## asibling4gi04

FXD mrspttc, I cannot wait to see wht the weekend brings! :hugs::happydance::flower::thumbup::baby:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks everyone, can't believe how quickly they grow into big boistrous 2 year olds! :haha:

Still bleeding :( so on antibiotics now and then they will scan me if it hasn't stopped in 1 weeks time. 

Excited about you testing mrsp :) 

Mrsmm, whats cbfm saying today? x

:hi: as and everyone else


----------



## MrsMM24

*30* your avatar is soo adorable with those 2 handsome lads!:flower: The monitor is still saying low, I am hoping that there is an increase soon. I set donations up for end of the week regardless. Only way I will change that is if the temps start acting crazy, they look like I am gearing up.... 


*KENDRA* I hope you are resting better Hun:hugs:


*BABYHOPES* it is getting sooo close, I was totally miserable towards the end, but it is always a greater outcome.... Hang in there Hun, I cannot wait to meet your LO!:flower:


*JODI* Hey Girl!!! :wave: Loving the chants! I can't wait to share with you my OV and BFP! I can't believe the crap you are having to endure, I wish there was more that everyone could do to help things! I mean really, how could you NOT qualify! How is OH? Hang in there!:flower:


*AFM...* CD12: You can stalk my chart. Just waiting, nothing new to report. Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs...FXD!


----------



## MrsMM24

*30* your avatar is soo adorable with those 2 handsome lads!:flower: The monitor is still saying low, I am hoping that there is an increase soon. I set donations up for end of the week regardless. Only way I will change that is if the temps start acting crazy, they look like I am gearing up.... 


*MRSPTTC* how are things? News?:dust:


*KENDRA* I hope you are resting better Hun:hugs:


*BABYHOPES* it is getting sooo close, I was totally miserable towards the end, but it is always a greater outcome.... Hang in there Hun, I cannot wait to meet your LO!:flower:


*JODI* Hey Girl!!! :wave: Loving the chants! I can't wait to share with you my OV and BFP! I can't believe the crap you are having to endure, I wish there was more that everyone could do to help things! I mean really, how could you NOT qualify! How is OH? Hang in there!:flower:


*AFM...* CD12: You can stalk my chart. Just waiting, nothing new to report. Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs...FXD!


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrsmms24 OH and I are ok..NOT GREAT but ok..once we found out there was a mc happening, she stopped being sweet and helping me out wth things and is up to her non-caring, non-helping ways and its sad..she cant even let me rest for an hour when i am sick because she says Gianna is not her responsibility yet she claims to love her and I..I DONT THINK SO! :cry::shrug:IDK...SMH..Thanks for askin!:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!! Hope you all ok! Sorry not bn on much but av bn so biz! Cant believe am 75% now! Omg only 25% to go....eeeekkkk!! My BH have subsided now and am starting to feel kicks to my lower ribs so am hoping little missy was turning from her breech position, back to MW in a week so will find out. x

MrsP am so excited for you! Cant wait for weekend, stay away spotting lets get a BFP!!! x

Rach how cute are your boys, awwwwwww they so lush!! How are they both?? Love your new waiting for proposal ticker, hmmmm i wonder what valentibes day might bring!! xx

AS its such a shame your oh dusnt support you more when you need her most, our oh's cant be right pains in bums and selfish buggers at times cant they!! xx

MrsM hope O hurrys along we need more BFP's on here!!! xx

Kendra, DG how are you both?? Hope you well xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg 75% you are so close hun! Can't wait to see your little lady! Hope she has turned - fx :hugs:

Thank you, i don't think it will be this year - boo but i wanted some pink on my signature! :haha: 
Boys are both good thanks, Harry is sleeping so well (just hope it lasts - pleaseeeee!) and he is smiling loads now - love it. :happydance: I knew the 1st 6 weeks were hard but i think i had forgotten how much!
Just got to get myself better now :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

HOPES, YAY! Hopefully she flipped around for you! I think about you often...Yes OHs are a pain in the azz but we love them...why?? LOL:shrug::hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

*BABYHOPES* I hope the little diva is flipping as we speak. I agree, we definitely need more BFPs in here, I and I hope I get to help out with that!!!:dust:

*JODI* I am glad thatyou are ok and OH is slowly getting it together. It all takes time. I hope that she makes moves a little quicker though, not a goodlook to be saying GI is not her responsibility, you 2 are a package deal!!! I am here whenever though Hun, remember that, I know these things need chat time sometimes. :flower:

*30* so glad to hear that the boys are getting along well, they are just soo adorable. 


*AFM...* CD13: You can stalk my chart!! Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Got my 2nd HIGH today on the CBFM! We are getting excited. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... will likely test on 2.13.12 and beyond, in order to see if we get a BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12. FXD!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ooo 2nd high yay! is this your 1st month of using cbfm Mrsmm?

Thank you hun :) 

Can't for some bfp's of 2012 :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

*30* Yes, I love it! It helps settle my nerves. I am still temping, and using OPKs too, just to try to do everything this month. Getting a BFP before our angel's due date means soo much. If we don't we will still TTC just won't be under so much time constraints, we still want this!


----------



## deafgal01

Asib and babyhopes- thanks for asking after me... I obviously took a few days break from posting away on Bnb. :shrug: I just had a lot on my plate to deal with and I figured the break would do me good- in making sure my homework for school got done and staying on task at work. Plus I know I'm just out this cycle. :shrug: I just know it based on teh results. It'd take a miracle to get a bfp anytime soon but I'm being patient and waiting to see how this plays out and where this journey is going to lead me now. I know I will get my bfp, just don't know when that will be. So until then, if I feel the need to take a break from Bnb to regroup, I just do it for my sanity/mental health. Aside from that, I'm doing as well as can be expected with everything going on. :wacko:

Kendra- :hugs: Sorry that it was hard for you to remember the 2 year anniversary of your father's death. I shudder to think about losing mine, when he's done so much for me. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm sending positive vibes to you and hope you're feeling better since your last post.

Asib- I hear ya on the finances. :grr: It's just ridiculous that they don't think you qualify for any help at all. :hugs: :flower: This country we live in is really biased isn't it?

Babyhopes- hope you're doing alright. Baby doing ok? Not too much longer before you get to meet your baby and show us pictures!

:hi: EVERYONE else! Hope you're having a good day!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: dg i was wondering where you were! Glad to hear your doing ok and feeling better for a bit of break from here :hugs:

Yes i agree mrsmm, i got my bfp on 2nd cycle with it. :happydance: Sold it after but would defo get one for next time.


----------



## KendraNoell

Been doing ok just incredibly busy this week! Signed up for childbirth classes today, pretty excited to learn all about that stuff, it interests me to know what my body is doing and why!

Baby has the hiccups quite regularly now... OH gets them ALL THE TIME and nothing ever helps... sure hoping that's not hereditary!

Asib- what is the minimum wage there? Washington has one of the highest in the nation, actually I think it IS the highest, I think its over 9 an hour now! So people who get help from the state are pretty much unemployed people or people on disability and the like.


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Ladies...
Well back again, Im seem never to been on here :dohh: Iv been for another scan on sat.. it was a offer at a local baby scan place, Bbay well-being scan and piccys!! for £40 so toook up the offer and went... But.... cudnt getta pic yet again!! :growlmad::growlmad: OMG! How many scan's have I had and never had a piccy thats any good to see them... she tryed but they were soo squashed in there even tryed in 3d/4d nothing... Twin 1 - ( Girl ) weight was 3.12oz and still breech.. and Twin 2 - 4lb 14oz sooo really pleased with the weights He still ahead and is almost 35 weeks.. and she is 31+3 now...
Still got my scan 2mro tho for hospital soo see if any more weight has been gained :thumbup:
Other thing still was having the odd cramp here n there.. so went up to day assessment and got monited and had 6 contractions within 30mins so they kept me n to be mointed yet again and told me it can happen any time from now.. Iv had the steriods sooo Im happy that way, but dunno owt else really came home yesterday... and gotta wait to see the twin specialist 7th if I make it that far lol :wacko: I feel im ready now... feel ssoooo big crnt walk far and heartburn is soooo bad now as there so big!!

How are you ladies??? :hugs:
Im sending loadsa :dust::dust::dust::dust: to you ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs2: DG!

Laura - hi hun! Nice to have you back. It's so exciting, it sounds like it'll not be long! Would love to see a pic of your huge bump!

AFM I am p*ssed off :grr:. Yesterday the beige CM started, only 6-8 DPO!! I haven't had it this bad on the clomid before, at least I don't think. And last month was great, only 2 days of pre AF spotting at 10-11DPO (though 11 day LP, not great!) I came downstairs and told DH I was going to consider myself out, he asked why, I told him, then he said he wished I hadn't told him!! :dohh: He "doesn't like" to hear about things like that - he's a wimp, he won't let me talk about AF either - and said he'd rather have kept on thinking we were in with a chance! :saywhat:. Anyway it didn't last long so I was hoping IB (can't believe I still fall for that one) but this morning it looks like AF is coming!! :hissy: If she does arrive I'm gonna email the FS as it'll be the 2nd 26 day cycle in a row and an LP of only 7-9 days! Now I think she's coming I just want it over with and on to the next cycle! x


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: OH MRS... I hope it's only IB. :haha: Sounds a lot like most men I know- they don't want to be told AF is coming/hanging around. :dohh: Best get your dr on the phone- Not sure if that's good for you- shorter LP and cycle coming that early. It's not impossible to get a bfp though. :shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

Laura- sucks that the babies can't get a clear enough picture when they scan. :dohh: It's gotta be getting crowded in there. Hope you and the babies can hold out a little longer.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope those twinies stay put a bit longer hun, i know your uncomfortable but just so the girl twin can be a bit bigger at least :hugs: nice to hear from you x

oh mrsp, big hugs - hope its not the nasty witch :( My oh is the same, he once asked how i could tell when i was fertile and he then wished he hadn't asked! Bloody Men!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Kendra, 

Min wage here is $7.35! YUP!! Disgusting!:nope:


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrsp, she cannot possibly be coming so dang early..My vote is for IB!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Laura.

Thinking about you and the little beanies..I hope that everything goes your way!! Hopefully your heartburn will sibside soon! HUGS!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

DG THINKING OF YOU! I KNOW UR BFP IS AROUND THE CORNER..YOU DID ALL THE NECESSARY TESTINGS NOW ITS THE WAITING~ HUGS!

MRSMMS24 YOU ARE ONE DAY CLOSER TO OVULATION YIPPEEEEEE~!:happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

*JODI* I think I may OV tonight, I am hoping not till Friday though. We shall see. 7.35 is miserable, but you know what, MD is less than that.... smh! Hang in there hun!


*MRSPT* I am less likely to think this is AF as well, I think we are looking at IB!! FXD!:dust:


*DG* so happy to see you again. :hugs:


*30* yes, I bought mine used from eBay. Will likely sell it but I don't know, will have to see how I am feeling after a BFP and delivery.


*LAURA* that is alot of scans with no pics, hang in there Hun, those twins want to be mysterious. Too cute!


*AFM...* CD14: You can stalk my chart!! Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, I was able to move my donation to Thursday evening! Tomorrow! Come on TWW! A HIGH today on the CBFM! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you so much ladies, you are very sweet! :hugs:. The spotting was bloody brown this morning so hence I thought :witch: was coming, but its got much lighter & back the brown cm which is my normal spotting. As its started so early I guess I am still in with a chance, but if it started late like last month, 10 dpo, then I would consider it normal pre AF spotting. I've noticed something VERY weird when checking out my charts, since clomid the spotting has been CD26/27, so because I'm ovulating at different times the dpo is different but the time the same! It's almost like my body thinks its time :shrug:. I feel very yuck, I woke up this morning & am very sore down below, I hope its not the onset of thrush :nope:.

Mrmm, ooh get your donations ready girl! Almost at the 2WW, yay! :dance:

x


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: MRSP you're definitely still in with a chance.

Get to busy making those eggs meet the spermies, MrsM!!! :dust: :hugs: I hope you can bring a bfp this cycle!


----------



## KendraNoell

It really could be IB Mrs!

Laura- think about it, between the two babies you have a full term baby in there so no wonder you're sore and miserable!

Me, on other hand, I am having a HUGE growth spurt. No wonder I can't fit into my clothes anymore. Sheesh. First one is 12 weeks for comparison, second is 25+1!
 



Attached Files:







PicsIn1320214236275 (1).png
File size: 88.8 KB
Views: 3









25.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies. Wow Kendra that's some bump you've got there! :D x


----------



## Flowerbaby

MrsP you are defo in with a chance still, cant wait for you too test xx 

Wow Kendra loving the bump pic! Such a fab bump you have there will upload my 30 week bump pic later. My lo always has gets hiccups. Feels mich stonger these days as my whole bump hiccups now rather than just low down, so cute too watch! x

I have a day off so im off to meet a friend for coffee then goin for a swim with my mam later, quite enjoying swimming although my swim cossie is vile! Very preggy mummy looking, not me at all! Lol! Cant wait to start feeling sexy again! Hee hee! I do Love my bump though! x

Kendra or Rach did you get a linea negra line?? Mine seems to be gettin darker each day and runs from my ladies bits upto my bbs!! No stretch marks as yet just this line splitting my body in 2! My dh thinks it loks cute! I wonder if i will have it forever?? x

MrsM hope you get your donations in time to catch the eggy! Get those legs in the air hun as soon as you inseminate!! Good luck xx

Hi Laura! Lovely to hear from you, awww such a shame you got no piccies but wont be long before we see the twinsys for real...cant wait to meet your babys, cant believe we are almost there hun xx

DG, AS how are you both?? What are you both upto today?? xx


----------



## deafgal01

Not up to much really... Doing research online- on Enuresis and Language Acquisition... :shrug: What can I say? I'm constantly curious about things and researching stuff related to what I'm seeing at work or school. :shrug: With work, have one student bedwetting frequently so trying to find ways to help her.

As for school- we have been discussing how babies/children pick up on language so that's why my sudden curiosity in it right now. I'm still picking my brain at HOW THE HECK did I learn the language when I couldn't hear it before I was 3? :dohh: Not even sign language so I shall have to email my parents to figure out how the heck did they communicate with me before that point. :shrug: Must have been one motivated kid if I managed to learn it though (window of opportunity is really from age 1 to 12, but best time to learn language is 1 to 4, while you master it after that point). Interesting stuff...


----------



## 30mummyof1

I did with Thomas but not with Harry, although Harry gave me more stretch marks! and yes it does disapear hun! :)

I felt like that when i was heavily preggers, still do really as i'm always in jogging bottoms! although girls night fri so hopefully i'll look a little more glamorous! :wohoo:

Thats an interesting thought dg :) let us know x


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrsmms24 BFP COMING YOUR WAY! CBFM WORKS FOR SOOOO MANY! I AM SUPER EXCTED FOR YOU! 2WW HERE WE GO!! BFP, HERE WE COME!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks babyhopes, spotting still barely there. Stabbing pains on my right side today. Praying its hood news but trying not to get my hopes up :wacko: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

17 months TTC today, just spotted my ticker :grr: x


----------



## MrsMM24

*MRSPTTC* don't even worry about what cycle you are on, you WILL be seeing a BFP soon as you are very much in it! And the cycle # won't matter then!:dust:


*HOPES* I hope you have a wonderful time today!:flower:


*DG* definitely interesting, keep us posted.


*KENDRA* LOVING the bump Hun!!! What a difference, that little one is living it up in there!


*JODI* Thanks! Yes, BFP here WE come!!!!:dust:


*AFM...* CD15: You can stalk my chart!! No PEAK yet, but still high. Donation this evening! Come on TWW! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck mrsm,hope for a peak tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

Claire I haven't had a linea negra yet but I'm very very fair skinned and I know it tends to happen with darker complexion, since you're a brunette I dunno if that would be why LOL I'm just pulling things out of my butt to explain half the crap we go through.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm fair Kendra so think its just luck of the draw! Like with stretchmarks! Did everything to prevent them plus my mum didn't get them and still i got them :(


----------



## KendraNoell

darn lol i was just throwing a theory out there LOL.

i was doing good w/ stretch marks i got a few at around 12 weeks and didn't get any more until the last couple weeks, started getting some on the bottom of my belly... hoping i won't get much more, i wish they were on my hips instead of front and center :(


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: Figures... I had NO language prior to getting hearing aids. :shock: Mom said I was very smart though as I relied on visual cues so I'm assuming I pointed if I wanted something before I was 3... :shrug: Poor mom though cuz she brought up the concern to the dr several times when I had my check ups and every time the dr brushed her off saying that I was a late talker just cuz I had a big sister. :nope:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep mine are at the front as well Kendra :( and didn't get them until 37/38wks with Thomas so thought i had got away with it :grr:

i guess it was different back then dg, with Thomas and Harry they checked their hearing at 5days old.not sure how it works but they play some kind of noise in their ear and can tell whether there will be a problem or not?:shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

30- yep it was different back then... In that time when I was born- not EVERY baby was tested... I guess my hearing wasn't tested when I was born.. Now it's required to test baby's hearing before they leave the hospital unless parents object for some reason. :shrug: They tested my brother's hearing when he was born because it was required by that point. Crazy cuz he's only 7 years younger than me... :shock:

There's a detailed explanation in my journal from my mom's side of the story... Fascinating really... It's a tearjerker though cuz I was crying through the whole thing reading about it. :dohh:


----------



## KendraNoell

Well poop... I work an overtime shift today, 11 hours, and I am up and not feeling well at all. This day is gonna be fantastic :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well its my first night out tonight! Not looking forward to braving the freezing weather later but excited to have a bacardi at last! :wohoo:


----------



## MrsMM24

*30* AHH.... enjoy that BACARDI!!!! YAY!


*DG* I will pop over and read that some time.


*KENDRA* hope your day doesn't cause to much havoc on you... rest up Mommy....


*AFM...* CD16: You can stalk my chart!! Donation completed last night! No PEAK yet, but still high. CM is very watery! Have another donation set for Monday so... Come on TWW! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay mrsmm, so excited for you :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Enjoy your night out Rach! Glad you gona get too let ya hair down at last!! x

Kendra take it easy at work thats a long shift you got to do! Ughhh! x

Hope you get ya peak soon mrsm xx

Well im tired today.....had a busy morning, went out for breakfast with DH which was nice but found we had a flat tyre when we came out the cafe and we had the dog in van as we had to take him to vets so had to borrow a foot pump n DH oumped it back up, then took dog to vets where we were told he might have to be castrated but after discussion with vet he then decided against it (he has a cyst on his testicle from where he sits) im sure vets take one look and instantly just see money signs in there eyes! Anyway dog is fine thank goodness but could have been ball less if DH hadnt come with me as i just agree with what they say! Lol!! And ive got home n cleaned my house from top to bottom and now im pooped!!! Cuppa tea n feet up for me now, waiting for the snow too arrive! Yaaayyy!! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, think it might be messy as its been a while! :haha:

Just checked the forecast and looks like we're get the snow tomorrow so thats lucky don't fancy having to get home tonight in the snow! although its quite nice being sat in a pub when its snowing :) 

Have a nice relaxing weekend, and glad the dog still has his balls!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yes i think the snow will arrive here tmor, its so bloody cold isnt it!! Have a fab night and make sure it is a very messy one!!! Big hugs xxx


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- boo to having to work overtime! Hope you survive. :flower: Which you will. :thumbup:

MrsM- :wohoo: :dust: This is your cycle momma! You're gonna have a bfp for us! :dance:

Baby hopes- :shock: Good thing your man was with you and questioned the vet about removing the balls off that poor dog... :dohh: I would have been the same way. :shrug:

30- have a fun night out! :thumbup:

:hi: everyone else! How's y'alls? Asib? Laura? Everyone?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies,

Yay MrsMM!

Kendra, that's a long shift, you'll wear yourself out hun.

Babyhopes, we left our labrador until he was about 13 months and then we just had to take him for the chop. He has a dog walker when we're at work and was a right randy sod in the back of the van!! Some vets say to leave them until you really have to do it, rather than just a matter of course like some vets recommend, in some cases they never need to be castrated. It really calmed our dog down though he's still a bit loopy. If only the dog knew what almost happened to him! :rofl:

DG it's interesting what you went through, I'll have to read back in your journal when I have more time (23:13 here so not be long before I go to bed)

I've been crampy again today, sharp pains again but not as bad as thurs, but tonight I'm feeling AF cramps so have a feeling AF will show up tomorrow :( Had a heart to heart with DH last night, he's feeling a bit down and is impatient now, he's so ready for it. We discussed if in the worst case scenario maybe our egg & sperm aren't compatible. He said he'd be happy to get a donor if it came to it, I was shocked! :shock:. I never thought he'd go for that but I never really considered it, I thought adoption would be the last resort. I've explained IUI & IVF to him too x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP- I'm not surprised he is open to it now. :haha: Men take more time to come around to such ideas. :hugs: I remember first time I brought it up with Zach when we were just finding out his diagnosis, he turned it down and said no way, adoption is the way to go if we can't do it. Then next day I pressed and he said he will think about it but he prefers to wait til we cross that bridge so I've not said anything since because I know I'll get my way if it comes to that point (which I hope it doesn't)... So for now we're just waiting to see if he's got any usable sperms for us to play with. :haha: Play with?! :rofl: I feel like a lab experiment!


----------



## KendraNoell

Loving the new pic I took today :)
 



Attached Files:







edited26weeks.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- I love that picture!


----------



## KendraNoell

Thank you! I think I just like that I managed to pick out an outfit that didn't look like I was just trying to be comfortable LOL


----------



## MrsPTTC

deafgal01 said:


> MrsP- I'm not surprised he is open to it now. :haha: Men take more time to come around to such ideas. :hugs: I remember first time I brought it up with Zach when we were just finding out his diagnosis, he turned it down and said no way, adoption is the way to go if we can't do it. Then next day I pressed and he said he will think about it but he prefers to wait til we cross that bridge so I've not said anything since because I know I'll get my way if it comes to that point (which I hope it doesn't)... So for now we're just waiting to see if he's got any usable sperms for us to play with. :haha: Play with?! :rofl: I feel like a lab experiment!

:rofl: bless you. FX'd it won't come to that hun.

Kendra - great pic :thumbup:

How is everyone else? Still no AF but she has until Tuesday to come. Still spotting, get AF pains on and off but feel normal at the minute. BBS started hurting which I normally get prior to AF x


----------



## deafgal01

Hey just realized if I feel like a lab rat, my dh gotta feel like that but worse than me cuz of them monitoring him. :haha: bless his heart for going thru this much to give me a baby! :cloud9: speaking of our honeys- what ya all got planned for valentine's day if any?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck mrsp, not long now till you will know - :wohoo:

ahh bless your man dg x it will all be worth it in the end :)

Not sure we're doing anything for valentines day, did ask my oh if we were going to go out for a meal? he said he'd have a think about it but i know he won't have got round to organising anything (booking table or babysitter!) Think i might just give him a card and maybe make him his favourite cake or something? :shrug:

Mrsmm - have you got a peak yet??


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks 30, I have tested though, BFN yesterday FMU, BFN this afternoon but after I'd only held my pee for an hour and a half :dohh: I did however get an awsome evap line this afternoon! Defo a BFN though, the line was there after about an hour or so, and of course I keep going back to check on it (why o why o why) and the line has gone. It had no colour either. My BBS are still sore, I can't quite decide if they are more sore than usual or not. Felt a bit sickly this afternoon too but I know I am setting myself up for a fall....

DG - the expression lab rat was the first thing that come to mind when you said lab experiment! :haha:

As for valetines we never go out - had too many bad experiences, more expensive, busy, crap service & twice got asked to finish our drinks at the bar so someone else could have our table :wacko:. Now we just get a takeaway and have a candlelit dinner in the house.

x


----------



## deafgal01

Interesting... I agree- it's too busy to eat out so I generally tell Zach to give me a menu to work with and I'll do the cooking... :shock: So for Valentine's day- it's a new tradition we started last year... I do the cooking for dinner since he's always the one cooking us meals - I'm slowly increasing how often I cook so that he's not always cooking now but it's one of the best ways for me to show him I love him by cooking for him. :blush: He has to provide dessert though. :rofl:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!!

Lovely pic Kendra, your bump is coming along beautifully!! xx

MrsP sorry about BFN's! Still time yet though so kpin fingers x'd for you xx

For valentines day we are painting the nursery together and then cooking steak for tea together! We dnt bother goin out its way too expensive, we just get each other a card and thats it!! I might partake in a bit of oral sexuals if DH is a good boy but nothing else, i cant be bothered these days and DH isnt interested either but he may get a bit of something off me!! Hee hee!! xx

Well i didnt go to work today, wasnt goin anywhere in the snow so me n DH have gutted our garage out! We had so much crap in it that it was a right mess! Much better now!! Yaaayyy!! Just need a rag n bone man to come n take all our crap away now! Lol! x

How was your night on friday Rach?? Hope you had fun!! Was it a late one?? xx

DG You have a great man there, i think mine wiuld have just given up! Your Zach snds lovely!!! Hope he treats you too a nice dessert on valentines day! Hee hee!! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

sorry about bfn mrsp, but like claire says there is still time :hugs:

Yes i did thanks Claire, no not too late i was home for 1.30ish. I was lucky didn't really have a hangover, i was just tired! Had an earlish night last night which was lucky as Harry was a bit of a bugger in the night!
Your valentines sounds lovely, really romantic :) and dh might be a very lucky boy! :wink: I can't even be bothered to do that at the mo! Think just cause i'm still bleeding etc its not making me feel very sexy, if you know what i mean! although oh did compliment me in what i was wearing friday night so least he still fancies me! :haha:

dg, your plans sound lovely too. :) Your both making me think a romantic night in might be the nicest idea :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just seen in your sig Claire, about having waterbirth. Really hope you get to experience it hun xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks girls :hugs:

:rofl: @ Babyhopes - "oral sexuals!"

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

MrsP i couldnt think of any other way of putting it! Hee hee!! thought it might make you giggle!!:rofl: Have you tested again yet chick?? :hugs:

Glad you had a good night Rach, not too bad then getting in at 1.30am and no hangover that is fab!!! Was Harry anymore settled last night? yes im really hoping for a waterbirth but if its not possible then i shall just have to go with whatever is thrown at me! I really dont want any kind of pain relief so im studying my hypnobirthing book every night but if i need pain relief then i shall have it....fingers crossed i dont though and i can do it on my own!! :thumbup:

How is everyone else today??:kiss:

Well heres a couple of updated bump pics from this morning, on the second one you can make out my linea nigra......hoping it disappears soon after baby is born as its not very attractive but i secretly love it as i know its part of me n baby! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG1.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4









photo.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## asibling4gi04

:holly:


----------



## asibling4gi04

lol HI LADIES..IN a silly mood today! Kendra, you are so beautiful! thanks for sharing!

CLAIRE, ORAL SEXUALS?? YOU ARE SO CUTE..YOU MADE MY DAY!

DG, YOU AND HUBBY SEEM SO VERY COMPATABLE! IT WILL HAPPEN FOR YOU I JUST KNOW IT!

LAURA, 30, HOW R YOU LOVELIES??

MRSPTTC, ANTYTHING?? AF? TESTS? EVAPS? SOMETHING FOR ME TO TWEAK??? 

MRSMMS24, UPDATE PLEASE..TAPPING FOOT WITH HAND ON HIP!!! :brat:

LOVE YOU LADIES

AFM NO AF YET SINCE D&C but I think maybe another week or 2 before she comes..we will see..I am thinking of getting natural progestrone from the health store and using it next time i ttc ..it was never tested and perhaps is my problem..thoughts ladies?? It couldnt hurt right??

HUGS TO ALL..LOVE U LADIES U BRIGHTEN MY DAY! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes thats all you can do hun as every labour is different but you will be prepared and relaxed and that makes a big difference! :)

No Harry still same last night, hope its just a phase and he'll go back to the 8/9hrs + in one go again soon :)

Your bump pic is great, lovely neat bump. Only just over 6wks till your ft hun!!

Been doing housework today as got lots on for the next few days. Hoping i'll get my car back from the garage today or tomorrow as well :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

AS yes yes yes try using natural progesterone!! It worked for me after my 3 losses at 5/6 weeks!!! I used the cream which i applied every day after i O'd, i was then put on progesterone suppositries as soon as i got my BFP and here i am wiv my sticky beanie!!! Defo give it a go babe as i know it helped me!!! I didnt get pg the first time using it so i stopped using it at 12dpo and af arrived but continued using it when i got my BFP for an extra few days until the suppositries kicked in! Oooohhh am excited for you hun!! Hurry up AF and rear your ugly head so we can get cracking and get your sticky beanie :kiss::flower::hugs:xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks Rach! Yes will see what labour brings n go wiv flow! Got a hospital visit in a few weeks where i will get to see the birthong pool etc and have a look around the unit so im excited for that! Omg i know only 6 weeks to go til FT!! Jeeezzz where do the months go!?! Crazy isnt it!! I packed my hospital bag a few days ago as DH just had a panic on all of a sudden and made me do it, bless him! Thats when reality hit us both i think! Eeeek! 

Yes im sure Harry will be back to 8/9 hours soon, am sure it will be a phase he goin thro! My lo dosent seem to have any kind of pattern at min and thats what ppl tend to say you should monitor, she was awake all night last night n has been awake most of today and tmor she will probs have a quiet day!! I dont do movent counts coz i have no need too and my MW never mentioned them, but ppl seem to think lo's should have a sleep/wake pattern by now but mine dusnt!! Did harry have a certain pattern whilst you were preggers?? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i've heard that and no he didn't really have a pattern that i could tell..sometimes awake a lot of the night and sometimes very quiet!

It does kinda hit you doesn't it, even the 2nd time you don't feel any more prepared for it! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies :wave:

AS you are so sweet hun! :hugs: Yes I too think you should try the progesterone. I'm actually thinking of giving it a go myself. My FS doesn't believe in it, so would need to buy it from the net. I'll be having a word with DH tonight, as I'm also thinking of using my last two months of clomid in one go and having 100mg instead of 50mg. I think he'll say no though as risk of over stimulation & multiples.. What do you ladies think?

Babyhopes - your bump is lush! Is your nursery finished yet? Any pics? My friend who's due in 2 weeks has just finished hers, it's gorgeous, all mamas and papas stuff, she knows she's having a girl but it's all neutral, minky/brown colour and very trendy!

AFM BFN again this morning and :witch: is on her way now, spotting is turning bloody and I have the cramps. I'm ok though, no tears, think I'm finally getting used to it!! She is a good witch this month though as I had to have an examination of my other bits down below this morning and was really worried I'd be on my period, but she stayed away. For once I can thank her! I guess I'm just looking forward to my next FS after the 6th clomid month and hopefully will go with the IUI or more tests. I've just been to see a friend and her new baby and was telling her about my TTC journey as she knew we were trying. She says I seem to be handling it really well, which is a nice compliment. 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry the witch is on her way mrsp, :( Glad you are doing ok hun :hugs: 
I'd be tempted to up the dose i have to be honest, but would that mean you wouldn't have any for next month if you needed it?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Sorry about the witch getting you MrsP!! I think you should try progesterone aswell, i ordered mine off the internet i think it was about £25ish but has wrked wonders for me! Ooohhh not sure about doubling clomid uo but have heard it being done before and working so why not!?! Of course there is the risk of multiples but i think clomid comes with that risk no matter how much you take so i say go for it!! xx nope not finished nursery as yet, i rckn it will be finished in about 4 weeks, just gona take our time wuth it and do it at our leisure! Mine is gona be all mamas n papas, its more bright colours though and im painting the walls primrose yellow! I fancied neutral but our house is very much neutral browns n beiges all way through so we opted for some bright colours instead! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh can't wait to see your nursery Claire, :)
ours is mama and papas too, although from 2009 as we reused Thomas's stuff!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies :hugs: She's definitely here. I spoke to DH tonight and he's not keen on me upping the clomid to 100mg, he wants to see what the FS says. Also, yes 30, it means I'd have to have a natural cycle next month as it would be all gone (and I wouldn't dare tell the FS where my last pack went :haha:.) I'm still tempted for the progesterone but money is a bit tight this month and I promised DH I would be good and not spend on the credit card as we need to start saving for the holiday. Babyhopes do you remember where you got your progesterone from? Your nursery sounds lovely hun. Mamas and Papas are so bloody expensive though! I loved a Next nursery set but they got rid of it in the Jan sale - they've got a very similar one, same colours but different animals, but I preferred the old one! x


----------



## KendraNoell

MrsP- you'll get there soon, I feel a 2012 baby in your future!

Claire you're so damn cute! And yes what asib said, look at those jugs! LOL! I'm surprised actually my BB's haven't gone up a size at all. Still in the same bras. Weird.


----------



## KendraNoell

As for V-day we're strapped financially so I wish I could do something but I doubt its happening. If I can get the cash I may reinstate my hubby's cigar of the month club membership that I got him for our anniversary and he really enjoyed it. Not sure if he has any plans for me though.


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- I think you can totally plan something free/cheap if you're strapped for cash? Say a movie date in home or something? Cooking a nice meal?


----------



## MrsMM24

*DG* Thanks!!! How are you doing today?


*BABYHOPES* I hope all is well with the dog and the tire... Awesome V-day plans, painting the nursery on love day!!! I can't wait to see....


*MRSPTTC* That's good news for your backup plan! So sorry AF flew in, I hope it is quick and painless so you will be right back in the eggy chase!:dust:


*KENDRA* Really cute Pic!!!

*30* PEAKED and passed PEAK now! I am 5DPO!!! YAY!! I was absent from BnB for alittle as we had our wedding anny yesterday and took a weekend. It is going to be ice to possibly share that both our babies were conceived during a "love" moment. DD was right around V-day in 2002, and now LO will be around anny and angel siblings ddate! I hope you get out to dinner for v-day!


*JODI* Heeey Hun!!! :flower: I am sorry to have been gone for so long, so unlike me, but it was our anny yesterday and we took the entire weekend to ourselves (we did sneak to a superbowl party though) I am back and ready to update! Yes!!! Get the natural prog, let's get you to TTC and my bump buddy now!:dust: Oh, loooving the avatar pic!

LADIES, we are just going to take our DD out for dinner for V-day. When we chose our wedding date, we decided that we would not do up v-day anymore, only for DD. We wold enjoy our anny and then spoil her and show her how a male/female should treat her for v-day (until she doesn't wanna be seen with us anyore :haha:)

*AFM...* CD20/5DPO: Stalk my chart!! Wonderful weekend, did have 2 glasses of wine, but still early in the process so shouldn't be detrimental. I an in the TWW so all water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid from here! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Brilliant mrsmm, so glad you got your peak! I know some women don't get it in the 1st mth of using cbfm. Yay, come on :bfp: :wohoo: :happydance:

As for me, got my scan on friday, hope i will get some answers soon :)
Had friends over today with their lo's so thats been nice. Toddler group tomorrow morning then seeing a friend in the afternoon. Really need to fit in visit to the supermarket some time very soon!


----------



## deafgal01

MrsM that's a great role model parent role you and your man are being to your DD... Show her how a man should treat a lady especially on Valentine's day... Hopefully she'll want to tag along for a couple more years before she decides to stop being seen with you. 

I'm doing good. I got spooked on duty last night. Thought I saw something move out the corner of my eye and looked but there was nothing, then I saw a flash of purple moving in one of the doorway so I got up and investigated... It turns out it was one of my student that was the purple flash. :dohh: I think she was sleepwalking as when I went to check on her, she was getting settled back into bed again but with her eyes closed. :shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

HI girls,

Glad you got a scan sorted Rach, hopefully they will find out what the problem is and put a stop to your bleeding xx

DG that sounds creepy, i would be spooked too!!! i have never seen anyone sleep walk or done it myself so i wouldnt know what to do! eeeekkkk, i know i would be freaked out by it!

MrsM glad you got your peak, 5dpo, not long to go until testing time...i have a strong feeling that this will be your month! Your Vday plans sound lovely xxx

Well ive been to the midwife for my 31 week check up and she is really pleased with progress. Baby is measuring spot on and has a lovely regular heartbeat and is very active. All my blood/urine results are great which is a relief! MW couldnt decide if LO is breech or not she seems to think she is head down now and its her little boney bum i can feel sticking out near my belly button but as LO dosent have very much fat on her yet she can tell, she said if she still undecided by 36 weeks then she will send me for a scan so we shall just have to wait and see,i think id quite like to go for another scan and see baby again!:happydance:

MrsP the name of my progesterone cream is Wellsprings Serentiy Natural Progesterone Cream. I got it off the internet so if you just google that name it should bring the site up. Hope you ok chick xx

Hope everyone else is doing okay!!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun :) 

ahh thats good news, hope she's now head down. I know a scan would be nice, but you wouldn't see a lot now as she's too big! 

Got 2 sleeping boys at mo, so catching up on my gossipy mags and tv. :happydance: Then off to a friends this afternoon for Thomas to have a play with her little boy. :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrsmms24, good luck..I am so hoping this is it for you! Your BFP IS around the corner. Hopefully before or on your angels due date! That would be so bittersweet mama! Keep us posted..

AFM DEPRESSED TODAY..AWFUL CRYN SPELL..Still have not had AF since Nov 23rd..D&C was Jan 11th so I guess she should be surfacing any time!?!?!? I NEED HER to show up..I am a ball of emotions and they are not good ones either! I am not sure what is wrong with me. I wanna curl up in a ball and disappear! I know this much! How is everyone else doin??:shrug:

CLAIRE, SUPER Happy that all went well at the appointment! Your a prize bean baker! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

*RACH* I hope you are able to get some answers at the scan... Also hoping you can get to the supermarket soon Hun! ENjoy your meeting with friends....


*DG* We are just hoping for more years of v-day dates with her.... We actually like it because she loves to see "loving" parents and laughs at DW and I all the time....


*CLAIRE* so glad to hear all is well, can't wait till the LO appears and graces us, we are in need of more baby appearances in here


*JODI* :hugs::hugs::flower: I know things are hard. Especially with AF not showing as it bottles up all these hormones and emotions... I hope that dreaded witch makes an appearance soon.... You know what??? It is time for you to read the chant you created for me, it worked like a charm!!! :hugs:


*AFM...* CD21/6DPO: Stalk my chart!! I'm not going to take my temp every day from here, just to ease my SS and nerves. But will track CM and CP.... still good with only water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid! Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Ladies, any updates? :)

Well got my scan tomorrow, they have to do an internal and external one..urgghh hadn't realised that until i got letter today. Seems worse as i'm bleeding :shrug: although if i wasn't i supose i wouldn't be having one would i!:haha:

Its bloody freezing here, not sure if snow will hit us or not yet. Lots to do in the house though to keep us busy and avoid going outside :)


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: No updates... Still waiting... Not trying not preventing. :rofl: Harder than it sounds really. :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

No i can imagine that is really hard dg, i'd be like you and just want to get up and try and make babies :) :hugs: :)


----------



## deafgal01

Yeah but I seem to have lost the motivation when we found out he was shooting blanks... :blush: I still do it but knowing that there's nothing there to create a baby from. :dohh: Hopefully that thinking will change in like 3 months if he's shooting something by that point. :shrug:

:haha: I went and humiliated myself... Ok maybe it's not that bad but I posted pics of my belly in my journal. :blush: I call it my care bear belly. :rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i'm sure it will change..then there will be no stopping you!

I will go check it out! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

I guess the way I'm thinking right now is we have effective birth control without having to resort to condoms or bc. :dohh: We'll see how the medicine affects the spermies in 2 1/2 more months. I'm hoping that's all he needs to kick them.

:haha: What can I say? I love my belly yet I'm trying to reduce the belly fat. :dohh:


----------



## KendraNoell

You look better than I did, DG :) and way braver!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Good luck with scan today Rach, let us know how you get on. Thinking of you xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, i am back and there is retained product left from harry's birth so looks like i will have to have it removed. :cry: 
Have to ring epu at 1pm for a plan of action. So i will know a bit more later.


----------



## laura_2010

Lil update... On mob so not that good, got a c -sec booked 14th feb, morning as i have pre-clampsia, all unfer control tho, will keep u updated xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh wow laura, only 4 days away. Hope your ok and look forward to seeing pics of the little ones - valentines birthdays - how cute :)
Wishing you all the best for next week hun xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Rach what a nightmare but at least they have found the cause and you can be treated....bless ya xx

Laura how fantastic! Valentines twins!! Awwww i cant wait too see piccies babe. How you feeling? xx


----------



## deafgal01

Oh no 30 that stinks but at least they can fix it.

Laura- good luck... Hope the twins are both doing great!


----------



## MrsMM24

*HOPES* the countdown is on Hun! How are you feeling?


*LAURA* that is the most fantastic possible due date for your twins! So happy they will be debuting in LESS than a week!!:happydance:


*RACH* sooo glad you went in to the doc and they figured everything out. I hope the removal goes well and you will be feeling much better soon!:hugs::flower:


*DG* Hey Hun! I know things must be hard with the recent news, BUT, head up, you will have a LO!!!:dust:


*AFM...* CD23/8DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp this weekend and beyond till AF or BFP!! Testing early in 3 days!! I hope you all have a wonderful weekend full of egg chasing :sex: and BFPS!!! Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## deafgal01

Least I can enjoy my solo time without kids. :haha: :thumbup: I just go and not worry about finding a sitter or anything. :dohh: I've taken up working out with a friend recently so hoping we can develop a routine/habit of working out together weekly (3 times a week actually). So that's what I'm doing right now while I wait...

How's everyone doing? :hi:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks ladies, well guess when i'm having the procedure..valentines day! She said i could either have a local or general..decided on local as its a quicker recovery. eek

Yes enjoy your time before babies dg, as even when you get a sitter you feel guilty for leaving them!


----------



## laura_2010

Thannks ladies, I'm reallly scared tbh.... But wil update asap, n piccys xxi


----------



## KendraNoell

Rach what does the leftover product mean? Like parts of the placenta or?

Laura holy cow your babies will barely be 34 weeks! Are you going to be able to take them home or will they have to stay at the hospital a while??


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes exactly that kendra, placenta/membranes. Googled it and apparently only happens in less than 1% of births, so i am just rather unlucky!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, 

Oh wow Laura! Good luck chick! Great birthday! :thumbup: Can't wait to see your LO's!

30, oh no, sorry you were unlucky in that happening to you, but at least you have an answer to your bleeding.

Babyhopes, thanks for the progesterone recommendation, will have a look.

Mrsmm, not long til your early testing!

DG, I'm also starting to think about pre-baby life lately & how easy it is to go out, every cloud & all that!

I started my clomid last night, a few days late, oops :dohh: will be taking it cd4-8 instead of 2-6 but it doesn't really matter. Happy weekend everyone x


----------



## KendraNoell

Rach is there a possibility that it could lead to an infection having that in there? That is some crazy stuff I am sorry :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes thats very possible, but i had a course of antibiotics last week so i should be covered fx

Oh and they have changed the day now to monday - bit scared now and thinking maybe i'm mad for having a local, there must be a reason they offer it under general as well. Oh well too late now :(


----------



## Flowerbaby

Eeeekkk Rach, think id be doing it under a general, your very brave!:hugs: Monday will be here in not time and it will soon be over and done with honey, i cant believe you are that 1%, you poor thing! Am sure all will be fine though and you will be up and at it in no time :flower: xx

MrsP good luck with the clomid, are you doubling up?? :thumbup:x

How is everyone else??:hugs:

Im good, having a house day today, washing, ironing, cleaning blah blah blah, bloody boring!!!!:dohh: 

Bought baby a gorgeous outfit from Baby Benetton yesterday, she has got a fab wardrobe now! Think i will start to wash it all after next weekend, do you think i will be alright washing her clothes in normal detergent like Ariel or Bold or do i need to buy special detergent for baby clothes?x


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg hope i'm not being too brave! eek

I just use normal detergent, although my oh has sensitive skin so he'd already road tested the one we use first if you know what i mean!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks babyhopes, no I decided to go with the flow, he said 6 months 50mg & have decided to stick to it, I know I o'd on 50mg first round so gotta assume its been ok since. I decided it wasnt worth the risk of overreacting to it. No idea about the detergent, though my hubby works with it so must ask him! x


----------



## KendraNoell

Claire I already washed all my clothes so I think you can go ahead and do it, LOL, just one of those nesting phases I guess!

Have you had a baby shower yet? I have a friend doing it at 38 weeks! I said, hopefully the baby isn't actually here by then!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Kendra, yes think im starting to nest now! Lol! Start nursery on tuesday so am excited to start getting organised! Am mtg up with my girlfriends on saturday to organise a final girly lunch before i have bubs, this will be like my baby shower, we dont tend too have them in the UK which is a bummer as they sound like fun!! My girlfriends will be getting me a few gifts as we do for each other and will give me them then, think that will be about 34 weeksish. What are your plans for your baby shower?? A bit OT but have you been getting any braxton hicks?? Ive had them on and off all day today, they make me stop what im doing and take a deep breath at times, not painful just bloody uncomfortable!! x

Rach, good luck with op tmor hun, thinking of you xx :flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Claire, am so nervous :cry:

I had a baby shower when i was expecting Thomas, but yes not that common in england. Didn't want one with Harry as felt it would be a bit cheeky really considering i was expecting another boy. A girly lunch will be really nice though :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Claire yes I have had a few, especially after going up a flight of stairs or when I am over-exerting myself.

Wiped and had blood today (TMI) a little scared about that but I was out on the Harley with OH today and not sure if the pressure from the bike might have caused it.

No baby showers in the UK? Aww man you ladies need to bring it over there! So fun!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hey ladies it was a year yesterday for the thread! Not that I was on it in the beginning, but happy anniversary :haha: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

You wouldn't bloody believe it girls, my op was cancelled 15mins before!!It gets worse, the woman said to me but you can come in on wedneday and take some tablets and then go home to miscarry...um i've had a baby...its for a retained placenta.. then she says oh yes sorry! I really have no faith in them what so ever - what the hell are they going to do to me!
Plus they have no slots for procedure under local so gotta have a general now which i really didn't want but have no choice.
omg i am so angry right now, i hadn't eaten or drank all morning because the woman on friday said just in case they can't get it all out you might have to have a general so i could have saved myself feeling rubbish, lightheaded and dizzy. 
After speaking to my other half - he said i'd phone back and just make sure of all the details as the woman didn't sound like she knew what she was talking about so i ring back to speak to someone in charge and guess who it is!
Sorry for the rant...just need to get it out!


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG WOW the fact that she didn't even know you weren't having a baby is pretty sad... maybe its a blessing in disguise, can you go somewhere else?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Its the only hospital in the area unfortunately Kendra, but when i go in tomorrow for the bloods etc and to sign consent, i am going to read the paper work, word for word because i need to be sure they are doing the right procedure! Thats one of the reasons i prefered the idea of a local so i can still kinda be in control!


----------



## MrsMM24

*RACH* sooo sorry for the service and what you are having to go through, totally wish there was another place to go!:hugs:


*CLAIRE* nesting phase, I totally remember that, thank goodness for it, because there was no time for straightening or anything once the LO was here! 


*KENDRA* how are you feeling?


*Hi Ladies* :wave:


*AFM...* CD26/11DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp, just waiting on AF or BFP!! Was testing early today, but lost the nerve!! I am not feeling as hopeful, I have little to no symptoms really, but, you never know.... Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSMMS,

MRSMMS HAS IT DOWN TO A SCIENCE
SHES WAITING FOR A PLUS, NOT A MINUS
SO AF STAY THE HELL AWAY,
MRSMMS BFP BE ON UR WAY AND PLAN TO STAY!
BLESS THE BEAN THAT CHOSES HER FOR A MOTHER
HE/SURE IS SURE TO BE LOVED UNLIKE NO OTHER!
SO BFP BFP BFP BFP COME ON LETS GO
I CANT WAIT FOR MRSMMS24 TO START TO SHOW!

:happydance::hugs::baby::flower::haha::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

:happydance::hugs:oh, about me, got my first AF since the beanie grew wings. So I am going to be obesessing over my cycle for the next 2 months. gna ttc after the 2nd cycle .going to try progestrone cream and see if that does the trick for a bean to stick...HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH U ALL..LOVE U MY LADIES!


----------



## kaylz1987

Hey girls im back after a long time away me and OH decided to not chart our months etc.. we still dont have our BFP yet but things seem to be a lot less stressful. I think now we are still wanting a baby but we arent trying not protecting, how are we all doing has there been any BFP's since i left in august last year? Hope to speak to you all soon ladies :) x


----------



## KendraNoell

MrsMM the temp highs are lookin good! Implantation maybe!


----------



## MrsMM24

*KAYLZ* I mentioned on another thread, welcome back! There has been alot of things going up and down since your leave of absence, I am sure everyone will update you on their own highs and lows. Me however, I am still working hard towards a BFP after my July loss.... :dust:


*KENDRA* I sure hope so! I actually too it again today and it was 98.34 so it is still very high, but I have had cycles like this prior to last cycle. Just trying to hang in through the wait and difficult day tomorrow.


*JODI* Hey Hun!!! THANKS sooo much! You know I beleive in your chants! They have been golden for me thus far! Would have loved to have a BFP by now, but I will be happy with a late one this week! I am glad that AF has come to help you re-start your TTC journey (assuming you try again, as I think y ou should!) I hope you, GI, and your OH have a wonderful Valentine's Day!

Hi Ladies, Happy Valentine's Day!

*AFM...* CD27/12DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp, just waiting on AF or BFP!! Well, I did go home and test last night, BFN, but I knew it was early, was just trying to capture the date prior to Valentine's day or Our angel's Ddate. I am now, just waiting. AF is due on Saturday..... Although we had focus, we will not be getting a BFP before our angel's due date, 2.15.12. Now we will try to get our 2012 delivery so March and April are our chances before we need to re-evaluate and plan accordingly. I hope you all enjoy your Valentine's Day no matter what you are doing:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry you didn't get your bfp before 15th mrsmm, still in though thats the main thing :happydance:

Well not been great day so far, had to take Harry for his injections this morning then just got back from the hospital where i had to wait bloody ages for bloods and consent forms etc.. so thats it now back there tomorrow at 7.00am ouch! Oh is still keeping me up most of the night with his coughing, even in the spare bed!

As for valentines day, i've not seen my oh yet but i am cooking him his favourite meal for when he gets in (probably late) and going to make him his favourite cookies in a heart shape :kiss:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Mrsmms its still early and my chant is working along with your angel to make your bfp happen by 02-15-12.!! Fxd for you! I was so happy to see my af! It lets me hope that cycles will be ok n i can try again! Hugs ladies~!


----------



## MrsMM24

*30* Thanks! It is a harder day thatn expected, although I did expect it to be hard.... I hope you and OH finally got a chance to see each other for Valentine's and that it was GREAT!!!!:flower:


*JODI* I sure hope that the chant comes through for me soon, even if it wasn't by 2.15.12. I am sooo happy that things are getting more "normal" for you now.


*AFM...* CD28/13DPO: Well, I tested today, in honor of our Angel. BFN. I took my temp as well, it is still about 98.64, but.... I am feeling AF symptoms, including the achy bbs. I am not as hopeful but will continue to track symptoms until AF arrives. AF is due on Saturday..... today has started off hard, as I knew it would. I am now working towards a new TTC focus. Sad day for me today, so I apologize if I am not on as much as you all may have gotten accustomed to. I hope you all enjoyed your Valentine's Day!:dust:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Aw MrsM... I'll light a candle in honor of your baby angel. :hugs: we understand if you need time to yourself today. :flower: We'll see you back on here as soon as you're able.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks mrsmm, yes we did and have a lovely meal too.

Just back from the hospital, now hopefully on the road to recovery finally! Going to relax for rest of the day and look forward to cuddles from my boys when they wake up :)


----------



## KendraNoell

glad to see everything went well! what is the recovery time like?


----------



## 30mummyof1

They said i should bleed for a week or so, and long as its getting less and less then that should be that! Yay :) I bet as soon as that happens af visits!


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrdmms24 af symptoms mock pg symptoms real talk so I am not discouraged yet! HUGS AND WAITIN! LOVE, Jodi:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

30- hope that is the last of it... :hugs: So weird that it has to happen to you even though it's in a small percentage of women it happens to. :shrug:

How's everyone doing?


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: dg 

Bloody unlucky aren't i! oh well onwards and upwards :)

Claire- how are you? not been on for a while - hope everything ok?

Laura - How are you doing? Hope everything went well hun x


----------



## Flowerbaby

:hi:hi girls!!!

Sorry i havent been on for a while, i have been working one on one off for the past week or so and my off days i have been cleaning the house, shopping and decorating the nursery!!! eeeekkkk! so have been a busy girl, am off today so thought id catch up quickly then back on tomorrow then im done for a few days, only got 3 n half weeks left too work so im soooo excited!:yipee::yipee::yipee:

Rach, am so sorry your first op got cancelled and they obviously didnt have a clue what they were going on about anyway! I was disgusted when i read it, useless buggers :growlmad: But am glad too see that things went better this time around chick, how are you feeling today?? Hope you okay :hugs: How are the two little men? Are they sleeping okay after you changing them into the bed and cot?? xx

AS glad AF arrived eventually!:thumbup: Am excited for you to start TTC again! I will be waiting in anticipation for your next BFP! I think you should defo try the progesterone cream and maybe contact your doctor and get prescribed progesterone suppositries as soon as you get your BFP hun :hugs:xx

MrsMM have you tested anymore yet??Good luck honey still time yet :hugs:xx

Kendra, DG, Laura, MrsP how are we all???:flower: xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good to hear from you Claire :)

ahh wow, bet the nursery is looking lovely now - post some pics when you can. Can't believe you only have 3 1/2wks left of work - bet you can't wait now. I can remember those last few weeks seemed to drag...!

I know, blooming nhs! 3 different people assumed i was pregnant! One of them was the anaethatist, which doesn't make you feel too confident just before your going under! but luckily the most important person knew what they what they were doing and i am feeling so much better today than i have in these last few weeks. Amazing how that piece of placenta had such an effect. I have had no pain since the op down there, just a bruised/swollen hand where the drip went in and slightly sore throat so i think i would have been fine with a local (and not had those 2 side effects either then!) but oh well its all done now (i hope) 

The 2 little men are doing great, Thomas has taken to his new bed so well, so he was definitely just too young last time we tried. Haven't tried Harry in cot yet, just because oh hasn't had time to dismantle it in Thomas's room and put it in Harry's, as it doesn't fit through the door!


----------



## Flowerbaby

yes the nursery is coming along nicely, the hardwork is mainly done, just got some glossing to do and the border to put up, going to do that with my mam on sunday as DH is away with the boys this weekend. His last boys wkend before settling down to family life! (his words not mine! whoop!:thumbup:) He has changed so much in the past 2 weeks, i think it is finally hitting him, he dosent even want to go away this weekend he wants to stay at home with me and bump! He booked it before xmas when he was still going through his midlife crisis and now he regrets booking it! :shrug: So things are looking fab on the DH front at the mo! He has turned into a sensitive, loving, helpful and considerate fella literally overnight! Im taking it all with a pinch of salt though as he could revert back overnight but right no i do truly doubt it!:thumbup:

Glad you feeling much better hun and glad you got looked after in the end! Bloody NHS are crap at times arent they! I bet you are loving getting back to your normal self. Glad the boys are well, yes i bet Thomas was a little young when you tried him in the bed first time, he probably feels more grown up being in the big bed than in the cot now his is a big brother. :winkwink:

Will post piccies of nursery once it is finished, hoping to get almost finished with mam on sunday and monday then all that will need to do is put the cot up. My step sons bedroom is full to the brim of baby things at mo so will be nice to have that room back aswell once i move everything across.:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats fab news about dh, glad he's seen the light even if it took him a while!

Do you watch one born every min hun? i love it, and i can't believe i am saying this already but i am broody again! :haha: don't tell my oh! hehe


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yes i love watching it! Its best programme on tv right now! Lol! Ahhh bless ya being broody again! I said to dh last night that im gona miss being preggers n feeling lo moving around inside me, however i cant wait to not be preggers n for lo to be here at last! Lol! My dh was talking about getting snip a few nights ago. I know he dosent want anymore kids after this one so think i'll let him do it, id have liked one more but will be happy with one if thats what is intended for me! Saves me peeing about with contraception aswell! Yaaayy! You planning on taking pill or anything else or you not gona bother?? xx


----------



## MrsMM24

*DG* Thank you sooo very much, your words and thoughts meant alot and helped me through a very rough day yesterday. I am now re-focused and ready!:dust:


*JODI* I know deep down that they mirror each other in symptoms, but the AF cramps that I am feeling are so normal. I am trying to remain hopeful, so I appreciate your hopefulness. Thank you sooo much, I hope that's my case here. Totally love ya Girl!:flower::dust:


*BABYHOPES* Yes, I am technically still in this cycle, as AF is not due until Saturday, I guess yesterday's date, the BFN, and things that occur during the onset of my AF have me a little less hopeful. So glad to hear that the nursery is coming along nicely, we will see pics right???:flower:


*AFM...* CD29/14DPO: After a very hard and difficult day, I am back with a new goal. Our Angel's date has now passed, we conceived in May, so we are hoping now to have a dark pink sticky BFP by May! I am feeling AF symptoms, including the achy bbs but more cramping, AF is due in 2 days, there is still a chance for a late BFP, however, I am doubtful of that today. Just hoping not to have a cycle like the last which was well over 40 days. I am still a little sad, but my dedication is holding me higher than I was yesterday. I am now working towards a new TTC focus. Thank you ladies that said a prayer, had me in your thoughts, and left me kind words:flower::dust:

Oh, my last post yesterday was #3000!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Its strange Claire, i don't miss being preggers just feel broody! How that works i don't know but yes back on the pill. Would defo want to try for spring/summer baby next time so that would mean trying when Harry's like 6/9mths or next year when he's more like 18mthsish so i think next year is probably more sensible!
Shame dh doesn't want another but least you will have your dd :)

Love how focussed you are mrsmm, your bfp is just round the corner am sure of it :)

as-looking forward to you getting back on the ttc journey - good luck hun x

p.s I am a bnb addict now as well :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

MrsM- that's a great goal. I bet you get your bfp in May or before then. :thumbup:

As for those of you who asked how I am doing, I'm doing great. I've been checking for ovulation progress with opk (since temping is out of the question- due to schedule conflicts). I started seeing a very very light second line yesterday, today it's a tad little bit darker than yesterday's so I know my body must be gearing up to ovulate this weekend. :thumbup: I'll do the deed but there won't be any soldiers trying to meet the egg. :shrug: No worries. I'll eventually get that bfp one of these days one way or another. :dohh:

Other than that, i've been keeping busy. :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies,

MrsMM sending you massive :hug: it must be so hard for you with your angel's due date. Sorry about the BFN.

30 - glad to hear your op went well after they rescheduled it, I hope it heals quick! Can't believe you're broody again already :haha:

Babyhopes - glad to hear your DH is pulling his socks up! My DH is getting much better in the whole TTC thing now, he's really sad we have no baby and asked me to turn OBEM off the other night - he doesn't normally watch it but he caught a bit of the birth but then said he wanted it off as it was upsetting him. Bless :sad1:.

DG, AS & Kendra, hi to you :hi:

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Anyone heard from Laura? Hope you and your twinnies are well hun! Can't wait for an update! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

No not heard anything yet, hopefully its just because she's so busy x

ahh bless your dh mrsp, hope your doing ok. Not long now till ov' time is it :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

*MRSPTCC* so glad to see you! Hope that OV goes more than well and leads to a BFP!l:dust:


*RACH* I am beginning to get excited about TTC before May! 


*DG* wonderful, OPKs should work almost as good since temping isn't ideal. I also want to think that a CBFM is a good choice if possible. They are super expensive, but I bought mine used, for over half the price!!! Worth the thought anyway....


*AFM...* CD30/15DPO: Well, I have not tested again, and won't until I am at least one day late, that would be Sunday. I did take my temp a couple times after I committed to stopping, because I was testing. Not really SS either, just noticing anything that is hard to ignore, which is nothing. Cramping has subsided alot and the achey bbs has also. I am still charting and you are welcome to STALK it! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend planned, that is filled with BFP testing, BFP :sex:, OV preparations, or just a plain excellent weekend!:dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi, no shouldn't be too long, but last cycle I o'd late & this cycle I started my clomid late so I think it may be another late one. DH wants us to BD or AI every day! I'd be happy with every other, but no matter what definitely going to alternate between :sex: & softcups. We inseminated last night & DH is so observant, he said 'you didn't leave your legs in the air very long!' :rofl:.

Mrsmm you have such a long LP, I'm lucky to get past 12days! You are still in with a chance :dust:

x


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSMMS24, I am not giving up..I will be stalking!

DG. What are they going to do about the soldiers??? glad u r using opks..they are what I live by when TTC..NONE OF THAT CHARTING TEMPING STUFF.. 

LAURA?? 

30, MISS U n the board..how r u>????

AFM DAY 5 OF AF and she is lightening up.. so I wait to ovulate...get another af, than thats the month I am going to start again..fxd. for me...yup yippee.. 
:hugs::hugs:ALL!


----------



## deafgal01

Asib- game plan right now to use medicine to raise the testosterone levels- bloodwork due in like 2 or 3 weeks I believe. Then another SA to check if there's any in about 1 1/2 months time. That's where we are right now with our journey- DH has to take medicine daily. If that's not working, we're going to do surgery probably in summertime as DH is off most of the summer anyways.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Mrsp, think its fantastic how enthusiastic and keen your dh is, i found i had to encourage my oh all the time which was stressful even though he really wanted a baby. Goodluck hun x

:hi: as, can't wait for you to get this af and next out of the way and get back on the ttc journey. 
I'm good thanks, the bleeding is looking like it will stop pretty soon so i think i can say the operation was a sucess :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: 30 that's great news! About time it finally stopped (or almost do). :wohoo:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!!

DG am glad that your DH has started his medication, kpin fingers x'd that he gets good results in a month n halfs time!! x

AS yeaahhh for af nearly being over! Not long to go, the next af will be here n gone in no time chick, i waited 2 before this pg and time flew by! Glad to hear you doing ok xx

Well ive bn to reflexology tnite and it was lovely...the midwife who does it had a feel of baby and said she is definetly head down and all curled up and snug in a ball! Awwwww! Its defo her feet i can feel sticking out of my rightside every now n then, so its cute to know that instead of just wondering what piece of her body i could feel. So i shouldnt need a scan now unless my usual dippy midwife is still undecided when i go back for my 34 week appt, honestly im sure she dosent know her own arse from her elbow! Lol!!

How is everyone else?

Glad bleeding is stopping Rach! Yaaayy! Back to normality! xx

MRsP its lovely to hear your OH is being more supportive of you TTC, my DH was same one minuted he wanted to TTC the next he didnt and as soon as i backed off he started asking about ovulation and why wasnt i pregnant yet??? Lol! Typical men!!

MrsM good luck testing, hope af stays well away xx

Laura, thinking if you chick, hope everything okay with the twins xx

Kendra, how are you hun?? xx


----------



## KendraNoell

MrsM that temp spike today looks fantastic!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks 30 & babyhopes, I love him to bits, I did think it was taking long for us to conceive because we weren't 'really' ready, more so DH, so it was meant to be, but he's been ready a couple of months now & nothing! 

30, great news your op has worked! :thumbup: 

AS hope your AF goes soon hun so you can start ttc, I'm sure the progesterone will help you next time you get a BFP!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: everyone!

hope your all doing ok? hows the bd'ing/inesminating going mrsp? mrsmm, any more testing?

Still got a little bleeding but hopefully i should be able to take Thomas swimming on Thursday :)
and i finally booked our first family holiday, oh is taking 1 day off! which is a miracle but we're staying 3 nights from friday to monday, and on the monday he will go to work from where we are staying and leave me with the boys until he's done.
We are staying near the new forest, on the coast in a lodge. So we're have lovely country views and also sand& sea - lovely :) Can't wait :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Your holiday sounds perfect hun, how lovely :thumbup:

AI last Thursday, :sex: on Saturday & not sure what to do tonight, one or the other! Looks like im ovulating earlier this month, which is funny as I took the clomid 3 days later. I've had wet/ewcm & CP is practically HSO. I've been really tempted to OPK but i want to be more relaxed so I'd rather not know what DPO I am so I dont SS or stress about the spotting :shrug:.

I came home from work to find my next FS appointment through! Yay! :happydance:. I thought I'd have to get in touch with him if no BFP. 25th April, 9 weeks 2 days & counting!

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!!

Oh lovely Rach a holiday!!! yaaayyy! Sounds fab, i bet the boys will love it xx Glad to hear the bleeding is almost done, lets hope you get to take Thomas swimming on thurs :flower:xx

MrsP, early ov could be a sign that this is your month!! Get bd'ing and those legs in the air, or inseminating and those legs in the air!!! whichever way suits you best my love!:thumbup:

Well i have been mega busy, soooo busy that i have ended up having to take a sick day at work today hee hee :haha: We almost finshed the nursery yesterday and my back was breaking this morning so there was no chance i could sit in front of a computer all day, so ive had a lazy day catching up with Jeremy Kyle and other girly programmes!:thumbup: Only got the cot too put up and am all done, think will probs get it done this weekend and then i will post piccies!!! :thumbup:

How is everyone else at the mo??? :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

*KENDRA* thanks, I actually haven't been temping properly since 9DPO, but decided to since I woke up on time... habit.... looks like I am going to be nervous for the next few months.


*RACH* so happy that the bleeding is easing up.


*BABYHOPES* I'm so far past good, I am just sitting here writing all the good things that seem to be happening to me... 


*DG* that plan sounds good, hope the bloodwork is informative and successful:dust:


*JODI* ahhhh!! Thanks sooooo much for your chants!!! Take a look at my journal!!!:dust:


*MRSPTTC* sounding good on your side!! I CANNOT wait!!! come on eggy chase!:dust:


*AFM...* CD33/18DPO: I was suppose to test yesterday, but didn't I waited until I was later... you can read more in my journal.... BFP! Ladies.... :bfp: I am passed happy, but just as far passed scared. I booked an appt with my doc for Thursday since I have had a MC and we are going to move forward from there. I am cautious, very cautious.... I thank you all for your support in each way that it was given, and I know you all know I am going nowhere, I will be here through the testing threads as long as I can. I want to send an extra special thanks to my "Secret Santa" ladies!!! Read more in the journal... Let's go Feb BFPS!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats great mrsp, hope you won't need the app' but good that you have it all the same.
Wishing you loads of luck for tonights bd/ai sess - come on bfp :happydance:

Omg mrsmm, i had to read your post twice, thats brilliant news! Congrats hun. when will you be due? How are you feeling? x

Claire- take it easy - make sure your putting your feet up, you don't want to over do it hun x


----------



## MrsMM24

My due date from LMP is 10.25.12.... if you look at my ticker, that is 2 days before DD's b-day, how amazing! 90 days after my SIL's due date!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh brilliant, so they might even share a birthday if your dd changes at the scan or you are late! :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsMM!!! Soooo happy for you hun! :wohoo: Brought a tear to my eye that did! So when was the last time you tested before today? Did you do it with the softcups this cycle? 

Thank you so much ladies, I really am excited, but yes, FXd I get a BFP before then! 

Babyhopes, 30 is right, take it easy chick!

x


----------



## MrsMM24

It is possible the could share a birthday, so crazy, DW said, maybe October is "your" month, too ironic.


*MRSPTTC* Most definitely used the softcups. We swear by them. We have tried every way, but the softcups have been when we get our BFPs. I have to say, the CBFM may have also helped to make the difference. We got a used one from eBay for way less that $100, 1st cycle BFP. Only used lots of water, prenatal, folic acid, preseed, and softcups this cycle. FXD for your BFP, join me!!!:dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

Congrats Mrs MM! This is the month for BFP's, had another gal on another thread I've been on that started clomid 2 months ago and had some surgery to remove polyps from her uterus and she's been trying forever, and she got a BFP too! This is fantastic!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Fantastic news MrsMM am so so happy/excited/thrilled and over the moon for you! Yipppeeeeeeeee!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

Thanks girls, yes i took it really easy yesterday and slept most of day then slept right through last night, first time in ages! Not doing much today either, DH is back from his lads weekend so i think we gona have a lazy day together as he is a bit worse for wear from it! LOL!:winkwink:


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG MRSMMS24 I KNEW I KNEW LIKE I KNEW MY NAME! CONGRATS! CANNOT STOP THE TEARS FROM FLOWING...CONGRATS AND HERES TO A HAPPY N HEALTHY 9!!! :hugs::happydance::flower::baby::thumbup::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

30, CLAIRE, MRS, THANKS SOOO MUCH FOR HE WISHES FOR MY FUTURE CYCLE..LOADED UP ON OPKS YESTERDAY TO PREP FOR THE NEAR FUTURE! I MAY MAKE A CHANT FOR MYSELF FOR A STICKY BEAN///MY CHANTS SEEM TO WORK FOR MRSMMS24!:hugs::hugs: CLAIRE HOPE ALL IS WELL AND YOU GOT SOME REST SWEETIE!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Mrspttc how r u?? Thanks for routing me on! It means a lot! Laura had the babies???


----------



## asibling4gi04

DG HOW ARE YOU?? WHATS THE UPDATE??:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Oh Asib... Nothing to update. Not enough bd in this cycle so I know I'm gonna see AF in about oh 11 days. :shrug: Bit down today that I'm not gonna have a bfp for a while yet but I'm keeping my chin up. It's gonna happen one of these days. :thumbup: At least I had a very relaxed weekend which was just what I needed to be reminded that God is still in control of my life. :wacko: Crazy ain't it? How are you doing girl?


----------



## laura_2010

Hiiii Ladies,
Im here to update you all...
Well its been a stressful pass few weeks!! I was booked for a c-sec 14th feb at 9am andalong came 9am and a emergancy came in so got put on hold untill after 12... then they came and told me 1.15 il be sent down so came and did all paper work and needles and that and got into me gown and OH got into his scrubs and wheeled dwn...Very scared of course :blush: 
Had the needle in my back that toook ages as they couldnt get it in... after that I was total numb and the c-sec went ahead... Twin 1 - starla was born 2.22pm and Nico was born 2.24pm both came out screaming! They was placed stright onto me and then took away to be checked and took to the icu.
Then I got stiched up n into recovory.. crnt rember alot as so drugged up.. :dohh:
I didnt get to see the twins untill 11 that night as was in alot of pain and couldnt move at all... Nico is still in icu on breathing apps but today is 1 week as he has come on alot since then, hes on tube feeding on/off as well as siringe feeding, starla isnt on any breathing things just in a heated cot and tube fed every 1hrs 11ml and nico 6ml...
Nico was 5lb 4oz and starla was 3lb 13 1/2oz were hping they will be out by there due date 24th march but were taking every day as it comes and getting better each day :flower: I am expressing both babies milk and go up 1-2 times a day to hospital, its about 40mins away thats reallyannoying as Now I crnt drive so OH has gone onto my insurence and my mum and dad helping out loads.. Its jsut really hard as I have no real time with them or real cuddles only starla as nico isnt alould out of his plastic cot thing.. I just feel so lost without them but things will get better :flower: I came out of hospital fri and enjoying being back in my own bed and back with angel and away fro hospital food lol... Will keep you all updated and get some piccys sooon, I hope your all okies and will have a goood read back tonight and see whats been going on... Loads of luv Laura xx :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

*LAURA* brialliant news! I will keep those lovely twinies in my thoughts and prayers for a home arrival before their due date. I will give you a little information about dealing at home, It is hard! Our DD did not come home until Dec. 19th after being born Oct. 27th. It is hard, but you can use that time to rest up, get their space together, well, that is of course when you aren't up at the hospital like I was every second. :haha: I am proud of you Hun, you ad DH had a not so easy journey but I am more than sure that it has all been worth it! I can't wait for pics!!! :flower:


*JODI* thank you so much Hun! Yes, I think you need to change the name on those chants and insert your own, I am a believer!!!!


:flower: I want to thank you all for your well wishes, thoughts, prayers, and :dust: that you have given over the last year. It has certainly helped me through, I am nervous as the lines are still rather light, but I am holding on.... Thank you so much for your support ladies, it means so much!:flower:


*AFM...* CD34/19DPO: I tested again this morning, still a BFP, it is still faint, hoping that it gets darker and darker and the results are good on Thursday! Pics in the journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Laura am so pleased to hear from you and too hear that the twins are doing well :hugs:....it wont be long before they are both out of hospital and in your arms....you have had a rough ordeal chick, bless ya!! You must take this time to take it easy and get yourself back to 100% health! Its a shame the hospital is so far away but the twins are in good hands....i cant wait too see pics of them both, and such beautiful names!!!:baby::baby: Congratulations to both you and OH......my turn next! eeeeekkkkkkk!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great to hear from you Laura, must be so hard having them in hospital still but like mrsmm says use this time to recover and get everything ready :) Hope it won't be long before you have them home.
Congrats hun xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsMM24 said:


> *MRSPTTC* Most definitely used the softcups. We swear by them. We have tried every way, but the softcups have been when we get our BFPs. I have to say, the CBFM may have also helped to make the difference. We got a used one from eBay for way less that $100, 1st cycle BFP. Only used lots of water, prenatal, folic acid, preseed, and softcups this cycle. FXD for your BFP, join me!!!:dust:

I really hope I can join you MrsMM!! So pleased you've got another soft cups sucess story, especially as you're using them to inseminate. I'm sure it makes a difference with the amount of :spermy: that gets up there compared to the :sex: method. I'm also using pre-seed. I've had a peek at your journal - it's fab seeing the tests, defo BFP!!



asibling4gi04 said:


> Mrspttc how r u?? Thanks for routing me on! It means a lot! Laura had the babies???

I'm fine thanks Asib - I'm in my fertile window though DH and I had a row last night. I keep snapping at him - I think it's the clomid sending me :loopy:. We almost wasted the opportunity as I said after he shouted at me that I was going to sleep, and he went off on one saying if I waste this month then we're having a break for 6 months as he's had enough! :cry:. We made up sort of but I was in no mood for BD so we inseminated instead. If his :spermy: are as pissed off as he was then they'll be doing a U turn! :rofl:. We're friends again this morning though. I can't wait to stop the drugs, but then I'll have pregnancy mood swings! We'll BD again tonight, properly this time and inseminate again on thursday. How are you? Where are you in your cycle hun? I can feel you'll get a BFP again this month!

Laura - brilliant news on your twinnies! But Starla is so small compared to Nico bless her but it's interesting that Nico is needing more help, very odd. I hope you are ok chick. Can't wait to see the pics and hope those gorgeous babies are out of hospital ASAP and you can be a proper family! :cloud9:

x


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Laura- so pleased to hear everyone survived the ordeal. I'll definitely send up extra prayers that your twins get to come home asap and not have to stay so long. It's strange that Nico needs more help than Starla but it sounds like they both are strong babies. :hugs: :flower: Sucks the hospital is 40 minutes. I'm sure you spend as much time possible with them.


----------



## KendraNoell

Awww such precious little babies Laura! I hope that Nico starts to get stronger and I am hoping you can bring both your babies home soon. We would love to see pics when you can get a spare minute :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh wow, my baby did good last night!
Thought we'd keep Thomas up so he could enjoy pancakes with Daddy when he got home from work for pancake day so put Harry to bed first for a change. Harry went down at 7.15pm and woke at 7.40am! I stil woke up probably every hour or so, so proud of him :)

Off to toddler group today, hope Thomas doesn't embarass me again!


----------



## asibling4gi04

CONGRATS LAURA! EXCITING, SCAREY, BUT BLESSINGS NO DOUBT! YAY! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSPTTC HOW FUNNY! I think your chances with AI are just as good..take it from a pro! Now you and DH better get your dance on and stop all of this nitpicking! lol...AFM. I am 10 days past af so ovulation shall begin but I am being a good girl and waiting another cycle before ttc as instructed..wish me luck and I hope you are right..who knows, maybe will will get our BFPS close and be bump buddies! LOTS OF LUCK N LOVE SWEETIE!:hugs::happydance::flower:


----------



## asibling4gi04

DG, I AM OK..WAITING TO TRY IS ALL! I Hope soon me, you, and MRSPTTC will all be STICKY BUMP BUDDIES! WE DESERVE IT!!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSMMS24, YOUR TESTS ARE DEFFO DARK NO WORRIES MAMA! CONGRATS AGAIN! I LOVE YA LADY! :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, hope you are all okay, just thought i would upload some pics of our finished nursery! We put the cot up last night, the air was blue with the swearwords!!! LOL! DH is not good at DIY, he has no patience but we got there in the end!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







nursery 006.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 7









nursery 005.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 7









nursery 011.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 9









nursery 010.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## deafgal01

Babyhopes- :wohoo: That looks awesome. I love what you've done with the nursery. Makes me broody already for wanting to have one of my own to decorate for. :dohh:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Im glad you like it hun! thank you :flower: I really feel for you chick but dont think its going to be too long before you get your well deserved baby and then you can decorate to your hearts content :hugs:

How are things going with DH and his medication etc....does he have anymore tests lined up? xx


----------



## MrsMM24

*HOPES* that nursery is so cute! Perfect!


*DG* Hang in there Hun! I KNOW your BFP is coming!:dust:


*JODI* yes, can't wait till you try! I will still be in the 1st Trim when you TTC so you BETTER KNOW we are GOING to be Bump Buddies!!!:dust:


*RACH* hope you didn't get embrassed again, :haha: kids are just sooo funny!


*AFM...* CD35/20DPO: Lines are MUCH darker! I am officially not testing anymore... well, unless I get this super urge, I have 1 HPT left... :haha: Pics in the journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Beautiful dark lines and progression MrsMM! Am so happy for you!! I did the same and stopped testing once they got that dark, i found an IC when i was 6 weeks and did it and it was sooooo dark! I think you can drive yourself nuts testing so you are doing the best thing! Your eggo is defo preggo! Congrats to both you and oh xxxxx


----------



## deafgal01

No idea when he has his next test- I know he's supposed to have blood work done halfway thru the 3 months he's on this medicine, then another SA at end of that 3 months. I think he's been on it for like 3 weeks now. Feels like forever. :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Lovely dark line mrsmm :wohoo:

Thomas didn't embarass me this week, yay! and it turns out one of the organisers that hasn't been there for the 2 weeks i have gone to was my best friend from school! small world!

Nursery looks lovely Claire, makes it so real doesn't it when its all done :)Happy 33 weeks hun, 4 weeks now till your ft!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

AS, yes I really hope we can be bump buddies! FX'd FX'd! :dust:

Babyhopes, your nursery is fab hun, & cot is gorgeous!

30, what a good little lad Harry was last night! Hope he keeps it up. And well done to Thomas!

x


----------



## KendraNoell

Man, this baby boy moves constantly now, and I'm at the point where my stomach looks so weird sometimes! He prefers the left side to the right and its really painful when he decides to bunch up on that side!


----------



## Flowerbaby

It does feel and look strange when they move about so much dosent it hun! My LO prefers to lay on my leftside during night then moves to my right during the day! I dont feel her as much now but i remember from 28-32 weeks she was constantly partying in there, she seems to have chilled a bit now think she is running out of space, she still has the hiccups 2 or 3 times a day though! Little monkey!! xx

How is everyone today?

How are the boys sleeping Rach?? Seems like you are getting them in a good routine!x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Claire

Good thanks, yes Harry's slept right through now for 3 nights now so hope its the start of things to come, obviously except growth spurts and teething.Think Thomas enjoys the time to himself with us, now Harry's going to bed first!


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrsmms24, thank you for your encouragement! I am beginning to ovulate right now..makes me sad to waste the month but I know its for the better if I want a sticky bean! 

Hopes, LOVELY JOB! Makes me so happy and encouraged! HOWS EVERYONE?????

Hugs!:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

In a nutshell- I'm like a chicken running around without my head attached to be frank. I'll live haha... How are y'alls?


----------



## MrsMM24

*CLAIRE* I am well, still nervously excited....


*RACH* Glad to hear the boys are doing well.


*LAURA* Just checking in with you Hun!:flower:


*DG* I know how that feeling is! I hope you get to calm down soon Hun!:dust:


*JODI* No worries Hun, you are doing it right for the perfect outcome. If you remember, I had to sit out December cycle, because it was crazy, no holiday donor, etc, as it turns out, the next was BFP! I hope and pray the same for you! :dust: Oh, you see Maryland making strides like NY??? Last night they sent the Marriage Bill to the Gov. We are covered in DC, but we are MD naitives soooo this is BIG!!!!:happydance:


*AFM...* Not much, just hanging in till we can get the scan in March. DW would like to get a few digis to help me keep piece of mind and watch the weeks increase... I think we are going to get some this evening while DD is at karate. I hope everyone is well and has a wonderful weekend, full of preparing for baby, :sort TWWs, :sex: :test: and :bfp:s :dust::dust:


----------



## deafgal01

MrsM- thanks... :haha: things are definitely calmer now I can say that for sure. It was just wacky this morning cuz there was so much to do and the girls all were late for breakfast as a result of the stuff they had to do in the dorm. :dohh: :shrug: Hey, on the upside they all got to school ON TIME. Phew... But yeah I had a few Oscar the grouches this morning to deal with... One was very grouchy worse than the whole group all because her "routine" got all MESSED UP. :dohh: That kid really depends on having her hair brushed and pulled up in a ponytail everyday. :shrug: Luckily her teacher came to our rescue and got her hair pulled up in a ponytail and reminded her that the classroom is a "happy" place so no pouting. :haha: She was smiling again by time I left. :thumbup: So it's all good... All the kids in their classes and I'm back home relaxing. :smug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg girls, i think af's visiting me already wtf! i've had like 1 day of no bleeding in nearly 10wks! either that or problem has not been resolved so for that reason i guess i hope its af :shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

Oh no 30... Hope it's nothing. :wacko: :hugs: Keep an eye on it.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Its annoying as well because oh started showing some interest in starting :sex: again this morning and still i have had to tell him no :(
Why can't my body just be nice to me!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww bless ya Rach, well i hope it is AF and that your body is starting to get back on track again! Poor OH just when he thought he might be getting some aswell! grrrrr.....how annoying for you both! Fingers crossed it will be done and over in no time and then you can get :sex::sex::sex: Cant remember the last time we bd'd, although i did partake in some oral sexuals a few days ago....DH was wanting to BD but i just couldnt bring myself too do it! :cry: Im gona shag him senseless as soon as im full term though! hee hee:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, hope so too! 
:rofl: at your oral sexuals! Our last bd was when i was overdue! so like 11 wks ago poor oh


----------



## KendraNoell

Heh its been over 3 months since OH and I DTD. I don't even miss it anymore.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, :hi: how is everyone?

MrsMM - are you sure about the digis? It might just worry you more? I've seen a few ladies concerned over the progression of tests & worry themselves sick, but everything has been fine.

Babyhopes - :rofl: at your oral sexuals and shagging DH senseless!! Soo funny!

30 - sorry about your bleeding hun! How are you now?

AFM - I thought I was over getting upset at my lack of :baby: and was having a relaxed cycle. But a good friend of mine has gone into labour today, we were IRL TTC buddies and DH is really good mates with her OH. I keep crying :sad1:. Obviously I'm so happy for them, but jealous and sad that we're still TTC and she's having her baby girl. :cry: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

big :hugs: mrsp, you will have your bfp really soon, i'm sure of it hun. x

Well still none the wiser as to whether its af or something else, i've had no pains and its not too heavy i supose. Guess i just have to wait and see, if its af then it should be no longer than a week really should it. :shrug: Think today is day 3


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hun :hugs:

Hmmm, it is strange if you would normally get AF pains and haven't. Have you spoken to the hospital about it? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

No i haven't, should do really shouldn't i. Guess i'm just fed up with being prodded and poked, and not in a good way! :rofl:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!!

HOpe you are all well xx

MrsP i was exactly same as you when my SIL was having her baby last year and i was having m/c after m/c.....i just cried and cried as i never thought it was going to be possible for me to get where i am and look at me now! You will get there honey i know it :hugs:

Well ive had a lovely weekend, my mam had arranged for me to go for a special lunch with her and my aunt yesterday so i got all dressed up ready to go, i even bought a new outfit! Anyway my mam had asked me to drive and too pick up her and my aunt at 3pm from my mams house, well i drove around and as i pulled up i noticed my SIL's and MIL's cars parked outside and other cars that i thought i recognised....hmmmm....then as i got closer i noticed the Baby Shower banners accross mam's windows and my BFF's and all my family came out too greet me!!! OMG i had a surprise Baby Shower!!!! I was in total shock :happydance: It was so lovely, they decorated mam's house, we had a gorgeous tea with cakes with pink and white icing and little iced rattles and prams on them, my mam had baked quiches and all sorts of lovely food and i had a mound of presents for both baby and me!!! I was amazed......we played games such as pin the sperm to the egg, was soo funny and guess how many sweets are in the babys bottles.....it was just the best afternoon ever! I think i cried about 5 times!!! and too think everyone including my DH had known about it for weeks and i didnt have a clue!!! I thought i was going out for bloody lunch:shrug: It was just fabulous!!! :cloud9:

Hope everyone else has had a great weekend too!!!:flower:

Bless ya Rach i bet you are fed up off being prodded and poked and not in a fun way! LOL! Hope the bleeding stops soon, take care chick :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Babyhopes- just beautiful reading about your surprise baby shower. That had to be amazing. :thumbup: I hope you got some pictures.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Babyhopes! It's bad enough not conceiving but to have MC after MC must have been 100 times harder bless you. How FAB them giving you a surprise babyshower! Sooo sweet! Glad you enjoyed it.

30 - even if you ring the doc for advice, hopefully they won't need to see and poke you lol!

I've seen my friend in labour today, the hospital sent her home and she had loads of people round, it was strange, almost having a labour party! :rofl: Her contractions weren't too bad and she said speaking to people were helping her get through them. I think she might have a while to go yet! I've cheered up now, though DH & I will both find it hard once the baby's born, though just the first time we see her x
x


----------



## Anewbeginning

Can I join?


----------



## deafgal01

Sure- Anewbeginning. What's your name? Tell us a little about yourself.

I'm Natalie. I've been ttc for more than a year now. No kids yet. I'm 29.


----------



## Anewbeginning

I'm 33 yrs. Husband-to-be is 40. We are waiting until after marriage for TTC. But the mean time I'm tracking my cycles. I know from June on, we will TTC for sure.


----------



## deafgal01

Welcome- hope it doesn't take you as long to get your bfp.


----------



## Anewbeginning

deafgal01 said:


> Welcome- hope it doesn't take you as long to get your bfp.

I believe it will not. I'll keep you guys posted:winkwink:


----------



## deafgal01

I hope it won't, Anew... I thought it wouldn't take me long and :wacko: I'm still on square one. :dohh: No worries, we're making some progress now- drs are involved and helping us to figure out a way to get our bfp. :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh Claire, that sounds so lovely. You must have been made up to see everyone there, and fancing dh keeping it a secret so well! :haha: 
yes post a couple of pics if you can hun, be lovely to see :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes sounds like your friend had a while to go yet mrsp as its her 1st, but maybe she's had her by now?? 
big :hugs: xx


----------



## KendraNoell

I don't know if you all follow MrsMM's journal but she's having spotting and a little bit of flow-like bleeding already... her Dr told them if it gets any worse to go to the ER, but try not to monitor the flow too much. She's trying not to be super worried but she's losing her optimism. They have to wait until Wednesday to get more information... I would have left this to her for her to update but since she hasn't I wanted to let you gals know if you hadn't seen her posts on her journal. We need sticky bean prayers and chants! Where is Asib!


----------



## deafgal01

Oh no... I'll be praying super extra for MrsM and her beanie to stick.


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh no hadn't seen that, mrsmm i have everything crossed for you that your beanie is sticky. x :hugs: x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww nooooo, hope MrsMM's beanie sticks......sending you lots of prayers and hugs [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well im off to midwife for my 34 week appointment today, i swear lo is breech again but i could be wrong, she was having a right wiggle around all night last night, kept me awake until 3am and i just have a feeling she may have switched round so we shall see. I really dont want too have too have the doctors try and turn her at 36 weeks, ugh! and i really dont want a c-section either....please be head down LO and stay put!! [-o&lt;


----------



## deafgal01

babyhopes- good luck at your appt today!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck hun, hope she is head down fx :hugs: xx

If you do have to have her turned though, there are some video's showing the process on youtube and its not as bad as it sounds, so try not to worry yourself hun x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh no MrsMM, sending you massive :hugs: & tons of sticky baby :dust:.

Babyhopes hope your appointment goes ok.

AFM my friend had her baby this morning, DH has text me saying he feels really down bless him. I've told him as long as we have each other we'll be fine & unless there's a long IVF waiting list I should be preg by the end of the year x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless your dh mrsp, and you too. You do have each other and can support each other through this difficult time. What is your plan of action for ttc then? if you don't get your bfp this month. xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well MW appointment went really well, baby is head down with bum in my ribs! Yaaayyy! I said to MW i thought that was her head but she said nope its her bum as there is no neck and its squishy, her head down is tucked into her body so she is snuggled in a little ball...bless! :baby: Measuring spot on 34 weeks which is great too.:thumbup::cloud9:

Awww MrsP you and OH are defo going to get there hun, bless him for being upset.....it wont be long i just know it! xx :hugs:

Hoping LO stays put now Rach as i really dont want her being poked and proded, will still have a look online at those vids but i have a feeling she is settled now! How are you hun, has the bleeding subsided yet? xx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i wouldn't have thought she'd move now as there wouldn't be room :) , can't remember why i looked - think someone i knew had to have one done or something!

No still bleeding, day 5 now (since it started again) its still not heavy though :shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrsmms24 i hope that all works out!:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

MrsMM sending you all the love and biggest hugs in the world at this sad time, i have just read your journal and am so sorry hun, you know we are all here for you as your friends and extended family!! Love you so much :hugs::flower::kiss: xxx



Well i have woke up this morning with a stinker of a cold! Started off as a vicious sore throat yesterday and now its a nasty mucuousy bitch of a cold! I keep coughing and coughing and can poor lo kicks me each time as if too say 'stop that mammy!!!' poor little thing! I dont know what too take for it so just gona have a paracetamol every 4 hours and ive got some halls soothers, darent take anything else, just hope its short lived!!!:cry:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi hopes! Hugs feel better soon sweetie!

Mrs mms, i posted on your journal thread. Love you and here for you sweetie!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks AS....hope you okay! What you been upto lately? xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mrsmm, I have read your journal I am so sorry for your loss, sending you huge hugs. What you wrote in your journal was very sweet, thinking about everyone else in your other threads. But if you need to come in here & vent or cry than please do so, we are all here for you, you don't have to stick to your journal :hugs: x


----------



## deafgal01

I'm with MrsP... MrsM don't be afraid to vent away in here when you need the support the most. :hugs: We'll cry with you. :cry:

Hope everyone's having a nice easy sunny day. :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes we're all here for you mrsmm :hugs: xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi beautiful ladies! HOPES, I am waiting for AF and than its GAME ON! Going to give it a last shot so wish me luck! You must be thrilled, you are almost at the finish line! awww! I cannot wait to see your little bean! HUGS to all. Love u ladies.. -ASIB


----------



## 30mummyof1

Looks like it was af, as lasted 4/5days and has gone now, so on one hand cruel after 10wks of bleeding but at least nothing serious! 
Told oh when the situation 'arises' again i am good to go! :rofl:

Hows everyone today, anything nice planned for weekend? 
me, i'm having my hair done today and then off to shopping/lunch/drinks with my bff tomorrow in Bath to celebrate my birthday on 7th, has some lovely shops so can't wait. 
oh looking after both boys for the 1st time, so think he's a little worried! :haha: bet i'll get at least one phonecall!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww sounds like you have got a lovely day planned in Bath hun, i love that place, it is so pretty!! Im having my hair done aswell today then going back to bed as im still ill with cold, i rang my midwife this morning and asked if i can have anything to decongest me and she told me to take 2 paracetamols and go to bed! LOL! thats helpful! Ive got reflexology tonight so am hoping that might help a little, the midwife said it would so will just see.:shrug: Then tomorrow my parents are having a curry night so me and dh are going around theres then on sunday i have my Maternity Ward visit which im quite looking forward too.:thumbup:

Glad the bleeding has stopped! Yaaayyyy! Get:sex::sex::sex: and enjoy!!!:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

All my weekend plans went out the window last night. :dohh: I'll live though. :shrug:

How are y'alls doing?


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh your weekend sounds lovely Claire, plus exciting visiting maternity ward on sunday - will make it feel very real then. If you hear any screaming, try not to worry! not that many women scream :)


----------



## MrsMM24

*Lovely Ladies*

Thank you so much for your messages. It was very hard to come here and cry as I am filled with emotions, I loooove seeeing the happiness in this thread, and the hopefulness of this thread. You have been soooo wonderful. Thank you so very much for stopping over on my journal, I can't ever bring myself to the thread to sound so negative and hopeless.... In fact, I am here today as I am slowly gaining some hopefulness.... Did a proper post in my journal.


*AFM...* Start testing today, this afternoon, it is giving me a renewed sense of hope. Reading all of your messages and the support from DW has been very helpful. Eventhough I teared up reading some, it still felt good to know that you all were thinking of me. I have written in my journal so stop by for more as I want to do all I can to keep the threads positive! I hope everyone has some lovely plans for the weekend!:flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsMM :hug: sweetie, please don't stay away, whether you're positive or negative :)

Hope everyone enjoys their weekends!

I hoped to return with some good news as I was starting to think I was preggo, but :nope:. I shouldnt complain as Ive had a good spotting month with the early ovulation, but lo and behold, CD27 the beigey CM has started today. I'm between 10-12 DPO. Ive been feeling a bit nauseous, burning feeling in my uterus on Thursday, creamy CM, really sore boobs started last night, CP is soft, when normally it is hard at this point and when I took the dog out yesterday I saw TWO sets of magpies. I really thought my luck was in:winkwink:. When I saw the spotting earlier I tested, though didnt have much wee but BFN. I know Im technically not out yet, but I also know my body and that its pre AF spotting. DH and I are going to make the FS listen to me next month, Ive now got a pattern to my spotting which suggests progesterone to me, but last time I mentioned that he said LPD is a nonsense. I had a bit cry before, but Im ok now, just p*ssed off :hissy: x


----------



## KendraNoell

Eeek Claire you only have 30-some days!!!!! Seems crazy!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls how are we all?

Kendra i know i cant believe it, just over a month to go! eeekkkk! It is going so quickly! Went for my maternity ward visit today which was quite interesting, i started sweating when i walked into the delivery room and saw the gas and air and the water pool and all the switches and leads and monitors! eeeekkk i thought i was going to cry it was quite emotional tbh! You havent got too long yourself chick, have you had your baby shower yet? How are you feeling??X

MrsP im sorry you are spotting again and have got a BFN, i defo think you need to go down the progesterone route as it sounds like its that too me honey.....i really hope your FS listens this time, shout n scream and stamp those feet, throw yourself on the floor and thump away if it makes him listen :hissy::grr::gun: dont take NO for an answer!!!!! Still time yet for you too get your BFP though its still early days hun xx

Rach, how was your weekend?? Hope you had a good one! Not long to go til your birthday, have you got anything nice planned with OH? xx

How is everyone else?? :hugs:

DG why did your weekend plans go out of the window? did you end up having a nice weekend anyway? xx


----------



## deafgal01

babyhopes- let's just say I got a touch of the flu bug on Friday. :dohh: I had such nice plans too- work out with a buddy and lunch with a girlfriend both of which I had to cancel on account of being sick with a fever too. :dohh:  My weekend was still nice cuz I got to sleep a lot of it away. :haha: I'm much better now. :thumbup:

Wow, can't believe you're having your baby soon, Babyhopes.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww DG bless you! :hugs: Im still full of a cold bug too.....snotty and chesty! Ugh not much fun is it! :cry: Hope you feel better soon :hugs: I know i cant believe how quickly time has flown by.....im starting too feel really nervous now, just wait till i start too feel my first signs of labour then i will really shit myself! LOL! :rofl: eeeekkkkk, 'Keep Calm and Carry On' as they say :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Babyhopes- you'll do great when the time comes to have your baby. :hugs: I know it. Then we all will be oohing and ahhing over the baby's pictures. :thumbup: Hope your cold goes away fast.


----------



## KendraNoell

Claire I have my shower next Sunday. Super thrilled! It will be so fun. Not sure if I'm more excited about the food, the gifts, or friends and family being there. LOL. Ok maybe all of it. But especially the food. Hahaha


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: Can't wait to hear all about it, Kendra! :hugs: That'll be loads of fun- I think you'll be most excited about the food. :haha: But I'm sure you'll be happy to see everyone and get gifts for baby.


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah my OCD sucks though I'm going to want to put EVERYTHING away even tho we will have no room for it and want to organize everything.


----------



## deafgal01

Oh dear... :hugs: Hopefully you'll find room for everything to go into.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I did have a lovely day with my bff, we had quite a few drinks in the end, a bottle of wine each and about 4 bacardi and cokes! :haha: although i held it together much better when my oh picked us up, he said i was a little merry where as she was slaughtered and i'm the one who's had a year off! :rofl:

Next day of my birthday celebrations is a nice full body massage tomorrow - can't wait. :) and as for celebrating with my oh, i'm not sure. He says he's taking me out for dinner but i don't know when or where?? hmmm! 

ahh bless you, think its natural to feel very emotional hun. Birth is such a special and unique experience so seeing where its all going to happen makes it so much more real :) can't believe you only have 38 days left, maybe even less!!

Hope your feeling better soon dg and Claire x

Yes i agree with Claire mrsp, make them listen :grr: and your not out until the witch shows. fx :hugs: x

Thinking of you mrsmm :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hiya ladies, been out for the Tyne & Wear Derby match today, had a good drink with DH then met up with BFF & her hubby & got a takeaway. I've cheered up. The spotting is heavier & turning more reddy so just waiting for AF to show. I hope she comes quickly I just want it over with and onto my last clomid round :thumbup:. 

Thanks for the support Babyhopes and 30 - I did suggest to DH I buy order some progesterone for this last month before the FS appointment but he wants to wait & see what he says. The fact that my spotting has a pattern to it now (starting CD25-27) I definitely think is hormonal. I'll see what he says but I'm so glad DH is going with me. I bet he is nice as pie when he is there (it's the first time DH has gone with me) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh hun, sorry she is on the way. On the plus side least you have learnt a bit more about your cycle and body so that hopefully will give the fs the information to get things moving in the right direction :) 
Sounds like you had a fun weekend :)
My oh keeps reminding me how drunk i was on saturday when he picked me up..and how he hasn't been out since oct! :grr: men not like i've stopped him! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

So glad you enjoyed your day out Rach, you deserved to get steaming! :wacko: My DH would be the same torturting me about it! LOL! men what are they like! I bet your OH organises his lads night out soon then! Ohhhh enjoy your massage! I wonder where OH will take you? I wonder if he will get down on one knee on your birthday??? eeeekkk how exciting!:happydance:

MrsP sorry if af has got you......glad you went out for a drink though and had a fun night....try that progesterone cream hun i do think it will help :thumbup:

Kendra Happy 30 Weeks!!!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i think there'll be one planned soon! 

ahh i would be on :cloud9:...and after all it will be 5 years at end of March..i have been v patient! lol


----------



## KendraNoell

Had a scare today... was in the birthing center for 6 hours with an IV after I ended up with regular contractions every 5 minutes... luckily I thought I was having a bladder infection so I called my Dr's office and they wanted to rule out preterm labor so I went into the hospital instead... turns out I was having contractions and didn't know that's what they were... there is no explanation for them other than its probably partially stress related and partially dehydration. Pretty scary experience though. I have to take at least the rest of the week off work now.


----------



## deafgal01

Oh Kendra. :hugs: Take care of yourself. Jackson needs momma to take care of herself. We don't need him coming out sooner than he's ready. He needs to bake in there for another eh, 7 to 8 weeks or so before he's allowed to come out.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope your ok now kendra, must have been scary :hugs: Take it easy hun


----------



## 30mummyof1

I had another scare yesterday too, passed a piece of what i can only think was placenta! quite a big piece really - i thought the cervix went back to being closed after pregnancy/birth so i can't think how its been able to fit through - if you know what i mean?!

so anyway i rang the hospital and after speaking to someone else or probably the computer given the response! she oh thats a good thing! but to see my doctor about any bleeding and they will decide whether to refer me! i have had enough now :cry:


----------



## deafgal01

30- that's rubbish. :grr: I thought they cleaned it all out before. :shrug: Arugh. Hope you're ok honey.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep so did i :( thought that was the point of the op...not for more to come out of me! 

Told my oh yesterday i'm not going to go back on the pill for a couple of months as i don't want it to mask any problems, when i've had a couple of periods at the right kinda time then i will be happy everything is back to normal.


----------



## Flowerbaby

oh no kendra, hope you ok xx how scarey for you. take it easy hun xx

rach what a nightmare for you, bless ya you havin a rough time hun. i would do same n stay off pill for a while longer i think its a good idea. Xx

well ive woke up alone this morning dh slept in spare room as my snoring is sooo bad now! lol! i had a good nights sleep tho! hee hee xx


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm going to be getting caught up on lottttts of sleep this week... I did schedule a bunch of appointments for Thursday cause I had them scheduled next week but there is no way I can take more time off work next week so this week I have to get it all done. I am not someone who can sit back and not do anything though so this isn't going to be fun for me.


----------



## deafgal01

Wow Kendra- you really get stuff done. :shock: Good job you but definitely not fun to have all these appts. :hugs: Good luck!

babyhopes- that's funny. :haha: How bad was the snoring? Was it comical at least?


----------



## KendraNoell

I am just someone who doesn't know how to take it easy. Which is obviously a problem with this child I'm growing. Lol.


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- sounds like me. :haha: You sure we're not twins separated at birth? I definitely don't know how to take it easy... :dohh:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!:wave:

Trying to make my way back on BnB regularly. So good to see everything is getting along nicely... except the scares from KENDRA and 30! I'm glad to hear that you two are getting along better....

*DG*, I think we must be some type of triplets, because I definitely don't know how to take it easy! I am certainly into all out and going to get it! I just wanted to stop in, as I have been updating my journal but not so much ont he threads!

*KENDRA* thank you so much for coming here and updating the ladies. I just couldn't get on and interrupt lovely flows of convo with such info. I am thankful to you!:hugs::flower:


*AFM...* Not much happening. Counting down to my b-day vacay! And of course, routing on my BnB ladies working for that BFP:dust:


----------



## deafgal01

MrsM and Kendra- there's probably more like us out there. :-= :haha:

:hi: How's everyone doing? I'm exhausted just thinking about my uber busy weekend and next week. :shock:


----------



## Flowerbaby

:hi: Hi DG, oooohhh what are you hectic plans for this weekend and what is happening next week?? Hope you have gotten over your flu! Ive still got a snotty nose and chesty cough, and my snoring is horrendous!LOL! DH said i sound like a wilderbeast, he said the bed shakes with my snores, cheeky bugger! :shy: 

Well ive been having a few braxton hicks today, which are a little bit more painful and intense than my normal ones...and been feeling LO quite low down in my foof, she is either headbutting me or punching me down there...whatever she is doing she keeps making me jump :holly: Been on my fitball today having a wiggle around and hopefully getting baby into a nice position...i cant believe i only have 5 weeks to go and only 2 until im full term..the time has flown by! I think i will shortly be eating hot currys, pineapple, drinking raspberry tea and shagging DH again!! Its time for LO to get her groove on and make her appearance i think! :baby:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: 

Took Thomas to toddler group this morning and then off out for birthday meal later. Massage tomorrow and drinks fri eve :) so lots of nice things to look forward to :happydance:

Claire- have you not started the raspberry leaf tea yet hun? Its defo worth starting it early as it needs time to build up, i started on 1 cup at 31 weeks increasing by a cup every 2 weeks until i was on 4 cups a day.
Hope you are feeling better soon hun, worse when you are heavily preggers i'm sure. Dh will just have to put up with the wilderbeast noises for another few weeks! :rofl: Think i snored with Thomas but oh didn't mention it with Harry so not sure?!


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: babyhopes- can't believe it's almost time to meet your lo. :thumbup:

30- that sounds fun! Happy birthday by the way.

As for my weekend, my girlfriend is getting a nose job (well, more like necessary sinus blockage cleaning done on Friday so needs me to watch her for 24 hours). I'm going to stay with her until her boyfriend fetches her on Saturday night. Then Sunday until Wednesday, my parents need me to stop by their house to check in on their cat- same for my girlfriend, she needs me to swing by her apt to check on her precious cat for like a week or so. :dohh: It's gonna be a busy week driving around the city and checking on cats and school starting up again/going to work. Makes me dizzy just thinking about it. I need to tell my DH to remind me cuz I just know I'm liable to forget. :wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

you are gonna be busy dg, but a very good friend and daughter :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh you have got a busy weekend DG!! Very good of you though chick xx

Rach nope ive not started on the raspberry tea yet, i havent dared! gona nip too tesco tomorrow and stock up and start on 2 cups a day i reckon :thumbup:. Didnt realise you had to build it up....wasnt really sure about what it did until my SIL told me today, i just thought it brought on labour :dohh: 

Well ive just been out with friends to Pizza express for tea and too see the movie The Vow, it was fab! Well worth going to see with girlfriends as Channing Tate is yummmmmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!! Ohhhh he got my sexual urges working again :happydance: Now where is my hubby! hee hee:sex:

Enjoy your birthday tomorrow Rach and your massage, hope you get lotsa nice pressies.....xx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh Rach ive just realised its the 7th today!!!! Happpyyyyy Birthday for today chick!!!!!!! Hope you had a lovely day!!!!:cake::dance::friends:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, i did. Oh and boys spoiled me with flowers, chocs, some new uggs, perfume and a treatment of my choice! :)
we went to pizza express as well, as we needed somewhere we could go earlier. Nice meal though and wine. Haven't heard of that film?! glad you had a lovely evening.

Yes its a bit of a myth that it brings on labour, it just helps to speed up the pushing stage. I can definitely prove that, starting at 31 weeks and not delivering until 42 weeks but 8 mins of pushing!!


----------



## deafgal01

30- sounds like you had a awesome wonderful birthday. :thumbup: Good gifts!


----------



## MrsMM24

Happy Belated Birthday *RACH*!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thank you :) Yours soon isn't it mrsmm? :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Happy belated bday 30! :cake: Sounds like you had a lovely day and got spoilt! Sorry to hear you're still having problems with the placenta :hugs:

Kendra, what a scare, glad everything is ok now!

Babyhopes, I've seen the Vow too, I loved it and Channing Tatum is a nice bit of eye candy!

Glad you are doing ok MrsMM :wave:

Hope everyone is well. I started my clomid again last night, last round before the FS! DH was shocked last night when I said we have to go it alone next cycle. He was like "no more pills??!" :shock: Bless him x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Good luck this cycle MrsP, hope you catch that eggy before you have to go to FS again!!! Got everything crossed for you and sending you lotsa babydust :dust::dust::dust:

Well more braxton hicks for me again, i was up from 1am until 3am with them last night....not very pleasent! Baby is sooo high up in my ribs at the moment she is causing me too get quite bad chest pains so im boucing and rocking on my fitball trying to get her lower down. Started the Raspberry Leaf Tea yesterday, its quite nice actually so am hoping that will help wen i come to push LO out :thumbup:

How is everyone today??:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks mrsp, and yes still bleeding - going to give it to monday and then phone my doctor seeing as the hospital were as helpful as a chocolate teapot!!

Shouldn't be long before she moves down Claire :hugs: yes the tea's quite nice isn't it, apart from when you have been drinking it for 10wks and your still preggers!

Well we're having drinks tomorrow night now as oh signed up to work tomorrow, as he's a workaholic! :haha: but least we can finally have a drink together just long as i can stay awake! Harry has been such a good boy but i still can't sleep at night!


----------



## asibling4gi04

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RACH! 

HOPES, U SAW THE VOW? AWESOME MOVIE! I CRIED THROUGH THE ENTIRE MOVIE! IS THAT HANDSOME FELLA WHAT MADE YOU GET YOUR GOOVE BACK?? LOL...

DG I WISH YOUR FRIEND WELL WITH THE NOSE THING!

KENDRA, U OK???

MRSMMS, U R IN MY DAILY THOUGHTS! UR BDAY IS COMING! YAY!!

AFM, WAITING FOR AF..A COUPLE OF DAYS N SHE WILL BE HERE..I HAVE THE WORSE PMS EVER IN MY LIFE..CRYING, GETTING IRRITATED, BOOBS SORE WORSE THAN PREGNANCY! THIS IS NOT LIKE ME EITHER! THEY ARE SUPER BIG AND SHINEY TOO..OUCH TO EVEN THINK ABOUT THEM HURT..HAVE TO SLEEP WITH BRA ON...LOL..:holly:

MISS U ALL SO MUCH! MRS PTTC, WHATS THE NEWS WITH YOU DEAR?? I AM BAD AT PLAYING CATCH UP!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks babyhopes -sorry about your braxton hicks being painful, but I guess you have to think of it as a trial run?!

30, hope the Dr gets you sorted hun! Enjoy your drinks tomorrow. I am in work on overtime for 3 hours then going to town with my cousin for lunch and drinks :drunk:.

AS - bring on the :witch: and then you can TTC again! I'm ok hun, thanks for asking. AF almost gone, just spotting, so will start BD'ing again soon. Though I need to get DH 2nd SA done next week so need to abstain for a few days for that... 7 weeks and counting til my FS appt, can't wait but I'm nervous! :wacko:

x


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm ok, ended up getting admitted again cause my BP was so high last night when I went in for a regularly scheduled session to check my contractions and baby again. It was 160/90- not good. So now today I get to have a pee bucket and I have to pee in a container that sits on the toilet and then pour it into the bucket and I have to do it until 7:45 tonight, so I'm barely leaving the house because I am not taking that stupid thing with me!! They are worried about preeclampsia now. Is it ever going to end? And I mean BEFORE I have him?


----------



## laura_2010

Piccys for you all..... :happydance: Hpe all okies.. Bbaies are home now cameome thursday night and both doing very well... Manging to get into a routine-ish lol... every 3hrs but one after another first nightit as bot feeding at the same time.. will look back on all post's xx Missed you all x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0101.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ahhh Laura they're adorable!! You must be so proud! :cloud9: What do they weigh now? I'm so glad all is well x


----------



## laura_2010

Starla - 4lb 2oz and nico 5lb 4oz... Still canot belive there here at home... How are you hun x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww laura they are beautiful!!!! Am so happy that they are both  home at last!!! How are you feeling in yourself? xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah bless them, they're putting on weight nicely but still teeny! Did they both come home at the same time or have you had one longer? What a special bond they must have :) . I'm fine thank you for asking hun, I'm on my last clomid round now, got one more shot and then go it alone for a month & have my FS appointment on the 25th April to see what the next step is! How are you coping with it all? Are you healing ok after your section? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh Laura they are gorgeous, great that they are home now. Hope you are getting some sleep and have recovered from the section x


----------



## deafgal01

Laura- :cloud9: so pleased to hear the twins have come home and thanks for sharing their pic! They are so cute!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Awww so cute, so glad you got the best of both worlds with a boy and a girl... makes me excited that I don't have much time left before I get to see mine :)


Speaking of which, my baby shower is today!


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- how was your baby shower?


----------



## KendraNoell

Exhausting!!! And what's weird is I didn't get a diaper bag or a baby tub or a pack and play or a play mat or any of those things that SOMEONE gets at a shower but especially the diaper bag! I guess everyone thought someone else was doing it... I am too OCD so I had to already put everything away, and now I'm paying for it :(


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- :hugs: Sorry that you didn't get a diaper bag. :hugs: Sucks. Sorry you're paying for putting everything away but at least you can relax rest of week knowing everything's all put away and organized for baby's arrival. Tell us more about the baby shower- what kind of food did you have there and what kind of games were played? What gifts did you get?


----------



## MrsMM24

*KENDRA* wow, that is different, a shower with no diaper bag.... smh! I hope that you get a nice one here soon! How are you feeling Hun, how's the BP?:hugs:


*JODI* Hey Hun!:wave: I am hanging in there, looking forward tremendously to my bday! The good thing I am looking forward to is... I get to drink on St. Patty's Day, my b-day! With both angels, I expected not to have more than 1 glass of wine! Gotta find the happiness in something right:haha: how are you Hun?:dust:


:wave: Hi Ladies!!! I am back, briefly, will be on vacay for my b-day! How is everyone doing today? So very well I hope.


*AFM...* Not much happening. Attended a family wedding, where our DD was just gorgeous! Nooooww&#8230; Counting down to my b-day vacay! _T-4 days to take off._ And of course, routing on my BnB ladies working for that BFP:dust:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all?? Hope you are all well and had a nice weekend! :hugs:

Well ive just finished my last day at work so i am officially on maternity leave now! yaaayyyyy! How exciting! Dont think i will be doing very much as my bump feels so huge these days that i struggle to do very much or walk very far with it so i think its time to relax and take it easy!! Everyone keeps saying that my bump looks like it has dropped but i dont think it has, she is still very high in my rib area but got my MW appt in morning so im sure she will tell me more....been feeling a lot of movement in my pelvic area and sharp twinges and pokes in my foo foo area so im hoping she is starting to engage, fingers crossed! x :happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh I had lots of food, my old assistant from my last job was the one who did the shower and it was just amazing, everything was perfect and I couldn't have asked for a better one. She made little egg and tuna salad sandwiches, bacon ranch pasta salad, macaroni salad, a fruit and veggie tray, potato salad, fruit salad, my sister brought strawberries and dip, and little smokies wrapped in bacon, and then tons of different chips and dips and stuff. 

For games we did a baby food test thing, you take the wrappers off and you can smell, look, and even taste the foods and then you write down what you think they are, I got most of them right but I didn't know they put whole meals in baby food jars and some of them were disgusting! Then we did a "baby animals" game cause my theme was jungle so we had a ton of animals and then you had to list the baby version of them (like horse and foal, that kind of thing) then we had a word scramble and a scrabble type game where you made as many words as you could with "Jackson" and whoever had the most won (we put it into a scrabble cheat site to find out what words were real so nobody cheated!). It was great. 

I did buy a space-saver swing today with one of the gift cards I got. It's battery operated just like a regular swing but its lower to the ground and folds for travel. Target had it on sale for $40 and its usually 60 but it was a return I think and so they marked it down, but it was zoo animals so it fits with our theme, it was a great deal! The next couple weeks are going to be a lot of putting things together that we got!


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow maternity leave Clairethats come round quick! - enjoy every minute as you never get that time to yourself again! 
Hope your app' goes well, i bet she is at least partly engaged! :) 

Off to toddler group in a bit, Thomas was pretty good last week so hoping he's gradually learning how to behave in a group :)

Sounds lush Kendra :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well ive been for MW appointment and she has booked me in for a presentation scan at 10.30 in the morning, seems like LO could be breech again!:cry: I know there is still a little time for her to move around but i dont think she will now, apparently i will be offered the chance of an ECV but im going to refuse one as apparently its painful and there are a lot of risks with it so i will go straight in and request a c-section which i will expect to be around 39 weeks. :thumbup: So will see what happens in the morning and update you all. Also my fundal height was only 35 this week so that has concerned me although my MW said her growth is absolutely fine......i just want her here now :baby:

Kendra your baby shower sounded lovely :flower:

Enjoy toddler group Rach, i hope Thomas behaves this week! :winkwink:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Laura they are gorgeous! What blessings..

Hopes any news?? Hope you are resting and have some news for us soon!

DG How are you??

Mrsmms, CANT WAIT to hear about the bday vaca details! U DESERVE IT! CHEERS!

30 HOW ARE YOU??

MRSPTTC, hopefully soon to be bump bud, thanks for the encourgament!

Kendra, your shower sounded lovely. I loved the pics I managed to see!

AFM, AF came on schedule 3-10..let the count down to a positive OPK begin. Donors lined up hopefully..I will keep you all posted.. HUGS LADIES!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh Claire that is pants, i hope she's not breech but consider the ecv hun as its gotta be better than trying to recover from a major op with a lo'?Of course its up to you though x
Try not to worry about measurement, my mw says its not too important once you get close to delivery, my fh didn't get higher than 37cm and also its fine to be up to 2cm either side, Harry was always a cm or 2 less.

Well Thomas was 'ok' at toddler group its when he got home that he's now in my bad books. Basically he decided to smear poo all over his carpet, shouldn't have left the dirty nappy in his bin i guess but didn't think :doh: Then we went to a shop to take some stuff back and i had to chase him round the shop 4/5 times as he wouldn't stay with me. I wish i could have him in a pushchair at times like that!

so to answer your question AS, stressed! but massage tonight :wohoo:
can't wait for you to get your + ov' wishing you all the luck hun for that :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- sounds like a very successful baby shower- even though you didn't get a single baby diaper bag.

30- glad he managed to behave but not good he decided to turn up the "bad" boy at home. :dohh:

babyhopes- not good that the baby's breech... Hope baby decides to turn around but even if baby doesn't, sounds like you have a plan that you can agree to.

Asib- good luck :dust: Can't wait for a bfp from you!

As for me... busy busy busy... I'm amazed I'm not falling over exhausted from the crazy life I lead. :shrug: I keep forgetting to do my opk this week. :dohh: Oh well, there's always tomorrow. I think I'm starting uti though so I will be drinking cranberry juice this weekend and find some otc med to try to get rid of it. I got updated news on my husband's blood works. :yipee: So it looks good- testorestone levels have been risen which is the goal but other level for something else had dropped so they are starting to give him another medicine with his current one to help prevent the oxygen from being stored in his fat. :shrug: :saywhat: I don't even understand what's exactly that means but ok... Hopefully this summer we'll get lucky. He's got to go back in 4 weeks for another blood work test to check his levels.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Glad things are looking positive dg, hope the next tests are even better! :)

Well Harry's off to the doc's for next lot of jabs today, got to take Thomas with me too so hope he doesn't cry, quite often he does if Harry does, bless him.
Then Thomas has swimming this afternoon, so mil will come over to look after Harry.
FIL has found himself another job, tidying up the front and back gardens - know its only because he wants to come and see the kids but can't complainreally as it won't get done otherwise! 

Claire - good luck hun x


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 thanks! Massage sounds so nice and delightful..you deserve it!! 

DG, Good luck with OH levels ..sounds promising! DONT FORGET TO OPK! I am going to start mine Friday! Hugs and love, Asib!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well im back from my scan and baby is well and truly breech!!!! Had a chat with doctor and as its my first she thinks its unlikely she will turn at this point as my abdominal muscles are so strong still so instead of putting myself through a rough ECV ive opted for a c-section. So baby will be with us on Thursday 5th April! 3 weeks from today! Not sure how i feel TBH i bit shell shocked and concerned about why she is breech i just hope she is okay. Had a growth scan and all looks well and she weighs 5lb 2ounces at min she is sooooo very dinky! Bless! Saw her practising her breathing and swallowing which was cute. they will scan me again the morning i go in for my section and if she has turned then it will be cancelled so we shall see what happens, still time for her too turn yet i suppose.:shrug:

Hope you all ok xxx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh hun, sorry to hear she's breech. Your brave opting for a cs, but least you can plan for the day now rather than wondering when you will go into labour! wow, only 3 weeks left! eek! :) x


----------



## deafgal01

Thanks Asib- finally remembered to start my opk today. Looks like I've not missed it, just starting a 2nd line so it may get darker over the weekend. :thumbup:

Babyhopes- wow... Hope all is good-especially with the c section when it's time. Yep, at least you can now plan for the day rather than wonder when you'll go into labor. Never know, maybe baby will surprise you and turn around before the due date.


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:HI Hopes! Sorry about the breech situation of your dinky bean but thank goodness she is doing well in there..c-sections are not too bad. I had one with Gi! so excited to see her.. cant wait ! xoxoxo


----------



## asibling4gi04

dg opking with you! yay!!:happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: I forgot about the opk again today. Luckily I haven't peed yet since um... couple hours ago so when I need to go again next, I'll test again. :shrug:

Thank god it's the weekend :yipee: :wohoo: I thought I wouldn't survive another week of crazy deep cleaning... Today I had to go all out too... Bleached wipe EVERY single mattress and vacuum every bedroom... That's a lot of cleaning. :shock: But I'm determined to win the stupid war with the damn lice. We're ending 2nd week of that right now- still another week or so before it's really under control and looking brighter at end of the tunnel but definitely going to be cleaning rest of the school year whether I like it or not- and CHECKING every single week to make sure it doesn't surprise us again until end of the school year. Arugh. Stupid bugs.

Spring break couldn't get here any quicker... 2 more weeks and I'll have a week off work. I can't wait. 2 days to recover just doesn't seem like enough. :dohh:

How are y'alls? Hope you all have better weekend plans than my lazy do nothing weekend... :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls! Yes it wont be long before baby girl is here, and im coming too terms with having a c-section now, so much so that im sure she will turn the night before i go in and it will probably end up cancelled but for now she is well and truly comfy in her breech position, wish i was, ouch my ribs ache so so much from her head! Oh the joys!:winkwink:

AS and DG get opk'ing! :thumbup:

AS am so excited for you hun! Hope you get a nice blaring positive OPK soon so we can start the TWW countdown! when are your donations due to start? Are you going to give the progesterone a try? I defo think you should honey :thumbup: good luck and keep us updated! :flower:

Rach i cant believe Thomas smeared poo all over his carpet! OMG, it is very naughty but i did giggle a bit too, the little tinker! How was Harry and his jabs? hope they went well and he didnt cry too much...has your bleeding stopped fully yet?? Yes at least i have a date too look forwrd too now which is exciting but so much for my waterbirth and hypnobirthing, ugh! :dohh:

DG my weekend is going to be a chilled one, i have been cleaning all day today too as we have had some builders in renevating our garage into a chill out room so they finished for weekend now so i have been cleaning all the dust up, not much fun! So tomorrow im doing nothing and sunday it is Mothers Day so im going to my parents for lunch and to see DH's mum and drop her present off and thats about it. My DH is getting tattooed on sunday so i have a free afternoon whilst he does so i may just pamper myself...saying that i cant reach my ladybits too shave or my feet to pedicure so i think i might just have a facial!:thumbup: Enjoy your weekend hun :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think quite a few of them have a poo incident at some point, beware! :haha: although its only boys that i know of so you may be ok!!
No bleeding for about a week now, so i hope i can say everything is ok. Have no idea when to expect af though? :shrug: still haven't had :sex: yet though. When we do will have to remember to be careful as not on pill! hehe
Harry was a good boy only a little cry really. Can't believe he will be 3 months tomorrow!
Not much planned for us, oh is NOT working for a change so hoping i can convince him to go swimming on sunday and we can take Harry for the 1st time :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsMM &#8211; when&#8217;s your birthday? Enjoy your vacation! Good luck with your donations.

Wow Babyhopes &#8211; maternity leave already? That came around quick! But OMG you&#8217;re having to have a section? :wacko: I probably would&#8217;ve chosen that too. Not long now! And your baby will make her due date, yay!

Kendra &#8211; your baby shower sounds great hun.

30 &#8211; I can&#8217;t believe Thomas did that! :sick: What a little monkey he is! Glad to hear your bleeding has stopped.

DG &#8211; great news about DH&#8217;s testosterone hun!

Asib &#8211; good luck with the OPK&#8217;ing! I&#8217;m not POAS&#8217;ing again this month, trying it stress free again like last month. We&#8217;ll see how that works out :haha:. Good luck with your donations too!

AFM &#8211; I took DH&#8217;s 2nd SA in on Wednesday, results take 2-3 weeks to be sent back to the Dr. I&#8217;m not worried as the first one last May was brill, and DH has continued his Wellman and Maca and stopped smoking 3 months ago. It will be interesting to compare the results though..5.5 weeks til my FS appointment, yay! And 6 weeks 7 days until Turkey! (Not that I&#8217;m counting of anything :winkwink:)
Just waiting to ovulate, though it&#8217;ll be a few days yet. Did AI last night and will BD over the weekend. I&#8217;ve got a busy weekend ahead. Overtime tomorrow, staying at my parents with DH and the dog overnight and getting a takeaway and a few drinks with them. Mother&#8217;s day meal at the MIL on Sunday, footie match on TV Sunday afternoon&#8230;Phew! x


----------



## KendraNoell

Wow that's late for a CS isn't it though Claire? I would be worried about going into labor before that :( I hope everything works out well for you though... I get an anamoly scan on Monday FINALLY after 13 weeks of no scans so I can see where he's at. I am almost positive he is head down though, when I get hiccups it feels like my vagina is hiccuping LOL


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, hope you all okay!! xx

Kendra, they wont perform a section before 39 weeks at my hospital unless it is an emergency of course, they like to keep baby in there for as long as possible. they said that if i go into labour or my waters break then i have to go straight to hospital where i will have an emergency c-section. I am crapping myself about going into labour whilst she is breech, the last thing i want is to have a breech vag delivery! Ugh! Been having period pains and some BH this morning aswell, eeeeekkk! stay put little girl your the wrong way up! Oh and i always feel her hiccups in my vag area, especially to the left and that is exactly where her bum is so you just dont know! Good luck with scan, hope you can get pic xx

How is everyone else today??? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Don't worry hun, labour is nearly always long with a 1st baby so you will have plenty of time to get there if you do go into labour.:hugs:

x


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Having a good day. I'm so thrilled over finding out the mortgage on my house has been approved so we're going to close on it this spring. :yipee:

Oh OPK is showing the second line getting darker. I predict I'll ovulate sometime this weekend. :thumbup:

Think I'll get a hair cut and pedicure today. Hmmm... Nobody to go with me but at least it'll be a nice pamper day for me. Hope y'alls have a great day!


----------



## KendraNoell

Well I hope that you don't go into labor beforehand! I have no idea where baby is then if you felt her hiccups down there too. I actually think he may be transverse at this point. I feel a bum or a head on my left side by my belly button. 

I think I overdid it again today- man I just can't do this preggo thing, I have too much to do and not enough time to do it! Going to take tomorrow as easily as possible so I don't end up on bedrest!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Kendra take it easy hun :hugs: i know when ive overdone it as my back aches so badly i end up in bed with a hot water bottle, im not doing anything this next week or 2 infact my mam is coming over most days to do jobs for me now! Yaaayy!:happydance:

Well DH had a boys cards night last night and rolled in at 1am! He hasnt risen as yet and dont think he will before lunch time so think i got the morning to myself! We were suppose to be testdriving a new car today, an Audi Q7 but i think his levels of alcohol are gona be way over the limit probably for the rest of the day so that has put a stop to that, boooooo!!! :growlmad:

Gorgeous day here today so i think i will have a nice bath and maybe go for a walk around our village......LO kept me awake most of night squirming and wriggling away, i was hoping she may have turned by this morning but no such luck, had a listen in with doppler and her heartbeat is still in same place So she aint moved anywhere!:shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

deafgal01 said:


> :thumbup: Having a good day. I'm so thrilled over finding out the mortgage on my house has been approved so we're going to close on it this spring. :yipee:
> 
> Oh OPK is showing the second line getting darker. I predict I'll ovulate sometime this weekend. :thumbup:
> 
> Think I'll get a hair cut and pedicure today. Hmmm... Nobody to go with me but at least it'll be a nice pamper day for me. Hope y'alls have a great day!



Huge congrats about the mortgage DG, its a great feeling isnt it! :happydance::hugs:

Hope you enjoyed your pampering xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ahh nice car, its one we're considering once we're in the position to buy as i need a new car really. Have an a3 and its too small really with 2 of them, esp when oh drives as he's 6ft2!
Sounds like a lovely day, enjoy the peace and quiet! :)

Harry does this really cute thing, when he has his bottle he tries to suck this thumb at same time! Obviously doesn't work but he keeps trying bless him!
Going to be starting potty training at end of the week, eek! Think its going to be messy!


----------



## asibling4gi04

HI ladies..thinking about all of you! DG, Hows the opking?? MRSPTTC?? 30 I hope all is well with you and the kids etc. Hopes, you will be just fine even with a c-section..Trust me! Hugs! MRSMMS. IM MISSING YOu! Kendra, any new pics???/

AFM, CD10, POS OPK HAS BEGUN,,DID ONE INSEM LAST NIGHT..PROB GET 2 MORE IN OVER TODAY AND TOMORROW..WISH ME STICKY BEAN LUCK..BFPS DO NOT EXCITE ME SO MUCH ANY MORE SO LETS SKIP OVER THE BFP LUCK..:thumbup: HERES MY OPK FROM LAST NIGHT...ITS KIND OF EARLY TO BE THIS DARK CONSIDERING MY LAST AF WAS JUST MARCH 10TH BUT THEY DO NOT LIE SO IM GOING FOR IT! HUGS AND LOVE LADIES!


----------



## 30mummyof1

goodluck as, all the best for a sticky bean. Stay positive hun, i have a great feeling for you x

All good here, thank you for asking :)


----------



## deafgal01

Got a positive over the weekend with my opk. Good thing I pampered myself cuz it is a long week of cleaning for me. Not just 1 or 2, but ALL of my girls in the dorm have lice or nits. :shock:


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'm great thank you AS! That's a great positive so FXd for you. Sending you lots of sticky :dust:. Are you going to take progesterone this time? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

DG, hope you catch that eggy x


----------



## asibling4gi04

glad to hear you are doing well 30 and thanks for the positive vibes it means soo much!:hugs:

MRSPTTc, yes I am going to take natural progestrone..I think I start it today?? I have to read up on it after work. Thanks for posting to me..How are you?:hugs:

DG, HOPEFULLY THE eggy caught a live one and trapped it and sticks it to your wall! :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol AS you are funny :haha:.

I'm fine thank you. Wasn't supposed to be opk'ing but wanted to see what CP was like when I get a + opk so I know roughly when I ovulate without using opk's. Anyway I've got a load of CB digis & got a smiley face tonight! :dance:. I knew it O was on its way, I think I know my body pretty well & I O'd the same time last month.

Good luck chick x


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrspttc HAPPY DANCE for your smiley! I pretty much know when I "O" too but I like to see it in color lol..we can poss be bump buds if this cycle works for us..I opkd positive yesterday and did an insem..pic posted here.. HUGS AND keep me posted!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck ladies, got everything crossed for you. :hugs:

Think i'm close to o as well, strange to know this and not be doing anything about it! :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrspttc I forgot to mention I did start progestrone cream..a little late of a start but I started it..I thought you put it "in" but I guess the wrists or belly will do just fine. Also used preseed, and taking prenatals...lets hope for the best!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks 30, something tells me you are not done yet! :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: you are right as! but not yet. Have to be sensible it won't be till middle of next year for ttc no' 3 :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

I KNOW 30! JUST SENSED IT FROM YOU! TRYING FOR THAT GIRL! LOL..YIPPEE..HOPEFULLY I WILL STILL BE ON HERE BUT ON THE PARENTING OR PREGNANCY SIDE OF THINGS!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: yes thats the plan, although it'll probably be another boy!

Yes i'm sure you will be hun, hopefully everyone will have their lo's in this thread way before then :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

bless you for wanting more..sometimes I think I am nuts for wanting a second! lol...GOTTA LOVE THEM KIDDOS!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

What we like!! i think sometimes i must need my head seeing too for wanting more esp when Thomas is playing up and Harry is crying! but also part of me thinks i could be one of those crazy woman with 10+ kids! 
Luckily for my oh age is not on my side so it'll be a more sensible number!:haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

LOL 30 i dont want to see you become the woman who lived in the shoe! lol!!!:laugh2:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies.

AS I would LOVE to be bump buddies :hugs: but something tells me its not gonna happen for me without further tests. But FXd! I think you'll get a BFP again this cycle & your progesterone will do the trick! Oh and strange its not a suppository but as long as it works! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

asibling4gi04 said:


> LOL 30 i dont want to see you become the woman who lived in the shoe! lol!!!:laugh2:

:rofl:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, hope you all okay.

Well OPK'ing seems to be going well for AS and MrsP! Both getting positives around the same time, eeeekkk, how exciting! Good luck to you both! xx

Rach i can wait for you to TTC for that little girly! Hmmmmm....i think it might be a bit earlier than next year though!

Well girls i have just got out of hospital! Been there since monday evening and nope its not because i went into labour....i wish! I have been having awful chest and rib pain for 4 days which i thought was because LO was laid so high up and on monday evening i couldnt stand it anymore, i could barely breath was immobilised by it and in complete agony, i was petrified, it felt like my right lung was swollen and my ribs were piercing it! So DH rang the maternity ward and i was admitted immediately! I got put straight onto a monitor too make sure LO was okay and i started contracting! eeeekkkkk! my blood pressure was through the roof and i thought i was going to have an emergency c sect but managed to calm down a little after having some pain relief for my ribs, anyway i had lots of blood taken and sent for an x ray and they came to the conclusion that i may have a pulmonery embolism (blood clot) on my lung, me and DH were in bits :cry: so they kept me in and was immediately put on heperin until i could get a CT scan done that next day. I have since had the scan done which has come back all clear....phew!:happydance: So it turns out i have pleurisy on my right lung which has been caused by the awful cough i had last week......its soooooooo painful but so much better outcome than a blood clot! So have had quite a scarey couple of days and am now on bedrest for the next week. I am back at hospital next thursday for my pre-op where they will do somemore bloods and check me over again. Gosh girls i have never been so frightened in my life and was so scared about my LO!!! :cry: I am so ready for her to get here now :thumbup:

On a nice note, baby is full term today!!!!!!!! yaaaaayyyyyyy :cloud9:


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg Claire, You poor thing, must have been so scary for you and dh. :cry: Hope you are getting some rest and dh is looking after you.:)
Happy 37weeks, ft yay! 2 weeks till you meet you lo. :happydance: can't wait to see pics etc.. wonder what she'll weigh..

:haha: at ttc sooner, i will be tempted at it being sooner, you are right!!

takecare hun xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well she only weighed 5lbs 2 ounces at my scan last week and my fundal height was a week behind and they measured me yesterday and im spot on at 37 weeks, so i think she may have put a bit of weight on. the reckon that they put about half an ounce a day on so that would be her at about 6lbs but i think she will be more like 7lbs....so we shall see, so get your guesses in girls!!!! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm going to say 6lb 13 as she'll be a week early :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh gosh babyhopes how awful & so scary for you :hugs: Hope you are both ok hun.

I'm having quite bad pains on my left ovary tonight :( I thought my cyst might have gone as I haven't had any bother with it since I started clomid, but never had it this bad or for as long, its been a few hours now. I think I'm probably ovulating tonight as the pain was always at ovulation before x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh & I'll guess 6lb 5ozs!


----------



## asibling4gi04

omg hopes a pulmonary emolism is life threatening and you are foturnate to have recognized the signs and get medical attention..OMG..I am shaking reading that post! just glad you are ok n the little one is safe! My guess is 6lbs 7 ounces...HUGS TO YOU MAMA!

MRSPTTC, Hopefully the pain is a good thing, every tme im preg I get that! fxd!!:happydance::hugs::flower::thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks AS! It must have lasted 4-5 hours, it was gone by this morning. FXd its a good sign! x


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrspttc did you bd a lot?? you may have ovulated last night..no pain today?? Im done oving too..my pressure and pain is gone and test is very very faint now..so lets hope we both caught it this month..catching it for me is half the battle..the sticking bean is what I need and hope for!:hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yeah have AI thurs, sat, BD'd Mon tues & AI again last night, so should be ok on the old :spermy: front, ha ha. Yeah I think I prob ov'd last night too. Just hope the eggy didn't have any trouble getting out cos of that damn cyst! :wacko: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh & will BD Friday just in case!


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrspttc sounds like you got it covered! so we are OFICIALLY on the 2ww together! yayy!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, oooooohhhh am so excited for you both in the TWW together!!!! I soooo hope you get your BFP's at the same time, that would be amazing! When are you both planning on testing? Good luck to you both :hugs:

Well my LO is moving around something crazy today, its actually hurting me! Im not sure if she is on the turn or not but her head keeps bulging out of me and she is squiggling and wriggling all bloody over the place so we shall have to see, she may be on her way down with any luck! :happydance:

Ive still got a lot of pain in my rib area today so just trying to take it easy still, my mam has been around and spring cleaned my house and done our washing, i must get her some flowers to say thank you :flower: 

Im loving the weight guesses for LO, i dont think she will be more than 7lb, i think i got me a little dinky girly in there, mind judging by the size of her head that keeps poking out she feels huge right now! lol! :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

hopes take it easy and rest! Bless your mom! How sweet! I am so excited to meet your lo..will u post a pic and what is her official and final name?? Thanks for the BFP wishes..I need that and a VERY STICKY BEAN wish! Hugs to you my dear friend!:hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

asibling4gi04 said:


> mrspttc sounds like you got it covered! so we are OFICIALLY on the 2ww together! yayy!!:happydance::hugs:

Woop woop! :happydance: Bring on the extra sticky BFP's!! :hugs: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Babyhopes, bless your mam! And I'm happy to see that I have a friend that uses the word mam as well as me! Yay lol! Though I don't often use it on bnb incase they don't know what I'm on about :haha:. Glad to hear maybe little miss is turning! FXd! I'm not really sure when I'll test, maybe a week on Sunday?? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi girlies

Goodluck mrsp and as, so excited for you both :happydance: Would be brill to both get your bfp's this month. I got mine on the 27th March, can't believe it was almost a year ago :)

Have updated my journal with updates on boys :)

Hope she is on the turn Claire, everything crossed for you. Your mam sounds lovely , i lived up north for a while so know what you and mrsp mean! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, yes mam is a very northern word! I love it, i will be mammy aswell! I can never find cards with mam on though so she is always mum on birday n mothers day cards! :dohh:

where did you use to live Rach?x
will read your journal for your updates on the boys, hope they both being good!xx

Ive had a busy old day today, had the painters in finishing our garage convertion so we almost there and had DH at home with me pottering around so its been lovely, he dosent want to leave my side at the min so im enjoying his company!

Well AS our final chosen name is Poppy!!!! I think her middle name will be Anne after my nana so her full name will be Poppy Anne Salvin....am soooooo excited meet her and will post piccies for you as soon as im out of hospital and back online! I get wifi in hospital so will be able too update as soon as ive had her. Sending you lots of sticky beanie dust babes.....i just know this next beanie is going to be your forever beanie.....xxx:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you 30! As babyhopes says, where did you live?

Babyhopes - You can get Mam cards from Clinton cards hun, though the selection isn't huge! I would be mammy too, though I have to say I prefer the word mummy, but I would just feel wrong using mummy when I'm in the NE. Lush name chick! I am laughing at you saying you'll update as soon as you've had her, now that is a BnB addict :rofl:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I lived in Mirfield, between Leeds and Huddersfield with my ex boyfriend after leaving uni. I did love it but when we broke up i felt i needed to go back home. :)

Poppy anne is lovely hun, can't wait for you to update us with her safe arrival. :wohoo:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Glad you like her name girls, we love it too! I dont know any Poppy's, we were stuck on Ruby for quite a while but that name seems to crop up here and there quite a bit so we went with Poppy.:thumbup:

what is everyone upto this weekend? Im going out with my mam for a walk into town this afternoon, havent left the house since coming home from hospital so starting to go a bit stir crazy at min and need to get out for an hour....just have to take it easy on doctors orders, so no mad crazy shopping spree, booooooo!!!!!:wacko:

Ha Ha im defo a bnb addict MrsP, although now i dont have my iphone (after dropping it in the bath) i dont tend to get on here as much, i have DH's blackberry at the min and its a bloody nightmare to use! I have acrylic nails on and i cant type with them as the buttons are too small, damn bloody useless piece of shit it is! LOL! :dohh: I might nip into clintons cards today for a nosey i didnt realise you could get them from there. :shrug: Looking forward to you testing, only 7 days to go! yaayyyy! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Take it easy then hun, well carpets are being cleaned currently and oh's dad is tidying our garden so will all look lovely later. Have a facial booked for 12 and then plan to come home and spend the rest of the day in the garden with the boys as its so nice and sunny :happydance:
x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Aww sounds like a lovely plan Rach, we have got fog here, been gorgeous for past couple of days but crap today, hoping it will lift so we can get some sun! Enjoy your facial xx


----------



## deafgal01

We had amazing weather all week until last night. :dohh: It rained and stormed last night. Today it looks beautiful at the moment but how long that will last- I don't know. Might storm more later today. In regards of my plans for this weekend... I already had a dinner out with my girlfriends last night and that was fun... One followed me home and is spending the night this weekend (last night and tonight) so I'm excited about that. I may even skip church tomorrow just because... We're talking of making pizza (and fruit pizza) tonight for dinner along with a movie night. More friends might come over to hang out. :haha: Poor DH- probably be all girls. :rofl: I gotta take Hope to the groomer later today but other than that I intend to relax and be lazy. :thumbup:


----------



## KendraNoell

Hey ladies! Just checking in. Been soooo busy with my non-stress appointments twice a week, childbirth class once a week, doctors appointments almost once a week now, its just been so hectic! I'm doing ok, baby is a mover though and now that he's bigger its making me pretty uncomfortable most of the time :(


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!!

DG sounds like you are having a busy girly weekend, sounds like fun chick! I bet your DH is pulling his hair out by now :haha: How are all the pupils and there headlice? Did you manage to get all the cleaning done?x

Kendra, lovely to hear from you and glad you doing well, did you get anymore scans done yet? x

Well its gorgeous here today and ive been sat in the garden and my arms and cheeks have turned a lovely shade of pink in an hour! Whooops! My skin hasnt seen sun or a sunbed for so long it dosent know whats hit it! :dohh: Been to my parents for sunday lunch and my DH has now gone to a tattoo convention for the afternoon in Peterlee so im home alone and enjoying the time too myself! :coffee:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: It wasn't that bad. DH managed. He had his alone time Friday night and then a little bit of alone time Saturday when I took my girlfriend with me to pick up Hope. I think he likes it when I have girlfriends over because at least it makes me more productive. :dohh: So instead of me being lazy, I end up taking over the kitchen and cleaning up as I go when I make my messes/cooking stuff. :shrug: I actually told him he was forbidden in the kitchen as he was not a member of the girls group- cuz he didn't have the parts when I was making the fruit pizza. :haha: Oh I forgot to take a picture of the fruit pizza. Darn. It turned out pretty good- it would have been better had I remembered to mix the cream cheese with sugar and vanilla first but I saved it by sprinkling the sugar on top of it before we applied fruits. :haha: :thumbup: Phew- there was one last piece left, managed to get a picture of that. Haha.

In regards of the lice situation, under control finally. We didn't find any more on all girls except for 2. So I will continue with the cleaning rest of year- vacuuming the couches/chairs definitely help and checking all the girls at start of week when they arrive to dorm so I know which ones need to have sheets changed daily.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Glad its under control hun, still a lot of cleaning to do though!

hmmmm...fruit pizza?!?! :pizza: You must post a piccy of it! Ive never heard of it before but it sounds interesting! :thumbup: think im going to have pizza for my tea, im fancying a ham and pineapple, so almost a fruit pizza :winkwink:


----------



## deafgal01

It's just pizza with sugar cookie (or graham cracker) crust with cream cheese (mixed with sugar and vanilla) for the sauce. Then you top it with whatever fruits you can think of- most common is strawberries, blueberries, kiwi, and bananas. Sometimes people use blackberries and raspberries on it.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Been lovely here too, not quite as warm as yesterday but not far off. Just been me and the boys today as oh was working and then has come home ill so lots of feeling sorry for himself! My sciatica has come back with a vengance, ouchey but ok now i have taken pain killers, hope it doesn't mean i have to take them everyday. Not sure whats brought it on, had it when i was pregnant but i can kinda understand that? :shrug:

I've not heard of fruit pizza either! but sounds a bit like cheesecake? pretty sure i'd like it though! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg, just googled fruit pizza and they look amazing! My oh would love it too, maybe me and boys will make him one for fathers day!

Thanks dg :)


----------



## deafgal01

https://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/philadelphia-fruit-pizza-57079.aspx That's the recipe I used although I left off the mandrain orange. :shrug: it did turn out to be delicious!


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh yummm you guys that sounds so good!

Hubby and I got into it last night and its making me wonder about where I see my future with him. He's in a motorcycle club and basically said straight out that if I was to make him choose between me and the baby or the club he would choose the club. This was after an emotional day with my sister and family and now I don't know what to do. It's so close to the end of this pregnancy I just wish that he would give himself a filter before he says things like that to an emotional pregnant woman :(


----------



## KendraNoell

Claire I did have a scan last week at 32 weeks. He's very low and head down, they had to invert me on the cot to get him to come out of my pelvis so they could do measurements. It's possible he can stay there for the next 7 weeks without any issues but I think especially now knowing he's already partially engaged he will be here early!


----------



## asibling4gi04

DG, THE FRUIT PIZZA SOUNDS AND LOOKS SOO YUMMY..MMM...I MUST TRY IT!

CLAIRE, THANKS FOR THE POSITIVE WISHES.. I AM AROUND 3DPO AND FEELING NOTHING..MOODY IS ALL BUT COULD BE PMS...I AM WANTING ONIONS AND VINEGAR BUT THOSE ARE TWO OF MY FAVORITES!! I WILL PROB TAKE MY FIRST TEST AROUND APRIL 1ST OR 2ND EVEN THOUGH AF ISNT DUE UNTILTHE 6TH, IF I AM PREG, I USUALLY GET SOME TYPE OF LINE AT 11DPO SO WE SHALL SEE...

KENDRA, MEN ARE SO INSENSITIVE ..BUT THAN AGAIN SO ARE WOMEN WHO THINK THEY ARE MEN..LOL...HUGS..

HOW IS EVERYONE DOING?/ MRSPTTC????:hugs:

HI 30!!:flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: as, 3dpo yay! can't wait for you to :test: :wohoo:

Kendra, that is so out of order i would be furious. :grr:

Lovely sunny day here, got little man up just waiting for big man to wake then think we'll go and feed the ducks :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks 30..nervously going to test this weekend coming up,,..idk if I can be excited for a second line at this point but I must try to stay positive.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes positive thinking hun, sending you lots of sticky :dust: x


----------



## MrsMM24

*HOPES* I came in to lurk around and check on today.... My shock and scared-ness to read your post. Soooo happy that you got medical attention, :thumbup: to DH. So glad that all is well and you got a better diagnosis than first thought and that you are feeling better... Now, for the LO to grace our presence! I'm guess 6.8 lbs!!! YAY!!!


*JODI* TWW!!! YAY!!! I am sooo super excited for you!!! And that you can buddy up with MRSPTTC! What a great buddy system! I can't wait to see 2 BFPs!!!!:dust::dust;

*30, DG, KENDRA, Ladies* :wave: nice to see you all, and hear that things are goign pretty well in this thread. I have been a little busy and recovering from the last month or so... I have been updating my journal almost daily however. I hope everyone is well and continues to do well!:hugs::flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw thank you Mrsmm, I'll have to take a peek on your journal & find out how things are going :hugs:

AS, I'm fine thanks, approx 5dpo here, not SS as I think its too early but also trying not to stress. I'm actually starting to appreciate life as a couple without a bambino & looking forward to Turkey in 6 weeks on Thursday! I couldn't do that if I had a new born baby now could I?! Trying to think on the positive side lol. Hey, testing buddies! I'm testing Sunday too! :happydance:. GL hunni!

Kendra sorry to hear you & DH are rowing & he said that, how awful :growlmad:. But bear in mind fatherhood changes most men so much. I'm sure if you remind him of your conversation in 6 months he'll be mortified! 

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

MrsMM, so lovely too see you back in this thread, you have been missed! I must read your journal to catch up with what you have been upto...how are you feeling right now? Glad to hear that you are recovering, sending you lots of hugs :hugs:

AS, eeeekkkkkk 3dpo already! Time is flying by!!!! I cant wait for you to start testing, not long now! Have you been using your progesterone cream? i didnt have any symptoms with this pregnancy and i think it was down to using that cream as with my m/c's i had awful cramping from literally 1dpo with this one nothing except for ewcm from 6dpo! Keep those positive vibes and thoughts going honey...im keeping a PMA for you too :hugs::kiss:

How is everyone else?

Ive got a crampy periody feeling tonight along with nasty braxton hicks.....oh and ive got piles!!! eeeeekkkkk! :dohh: Thought id got away without getting them and they have appeared, not very attractive or comfortable, got me some heamaroid cream which im slapping on as much as i can, ugh i just hope they go away before DH wants to do it doggystyle again :rofl: Not a very nice view for him :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey MrsP, i bet you cant wait for your holidays!!! You might just be preggo though, hee hee! I hope so!!!! 5dpo, not long to go til testing chick, got everything crossed for you!!!x

Kendra, i just re-read your post about your DH, sorry he is being so nasty! I went through a time with my DH around the 30 week mark where he was being an asshole with me all the time and completely disinterested and we were arguing non-stop i felt like i cried every night for about 2 weeks then all of a sudden his attitude has changed and now he is all over me like a rash, i cant get rid of him!!! Hope your DH does the same chick xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Pmsl!!! Literally nearly pee'd myself at your piles & doggy style, ergh lol! Thank you chick, you never know! x


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrsmms24, BIG HUGS I Have missed you!!!

Claire, yes I am taking natural progestrone cream. My only symptoms so far are moodyness, and mild af like cramps here and there..bbs are not too sore or tender and I am not tooo fatigued so I am feeling out this month already.. I have a question for you and everyone.. what dpo am I actually on??? MY LAST AF was March 10, I got a dark OPK on March 19 and an even darker one on March 20. March 21st I took one and it was lighter but still there and I still had ovulation pressure and cramps. March 22 no cramps or pressure and a very very pal color on opk..So did I ovulate on March 21st? If so I am 6dpo today??? HELP! :) Thanks!

I dont know why but I feel soooo out..I feel like just waiting for AF and not even testing! :cry:

HUGS ALL!

ASIB


----------



## asibling4gi04

LADIES!!! HELP! I NEVER EVER HAD IMPLANTATION BLEEDING SO I DONT KNOW WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE IS IT A LITTLE SLIMY LIKE CM AND RED?? I JUST WENT TO THE BATHROOM AND WIPED AFTER AND GOT A SLIMEY BRIGHT RED SPOT OF BLOOD..CAN PROGESTRONE CREAM CAUSE THIS?? AF NOT DUE TIL APRIL 6TH HELP IM FREAKEN OUT...MAY I POST A PIC AND NOT BE CONSIDERED GROSS??:shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes post away hun - thats what we're here for :) Not sure if the progesterone cream causes that, maybe Claire will know? but i had a spot of blood at 6dpo with Harry so i hope its a good sign for you :) I'd say you ov' on 21st :hugs:
x


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks 30 so I am 6dpo.. :happydance: maybe IB..HERES THE PHOTO..DONT MEAN TO OFFEND ANYONE...


----------



## asibling4gi04

Heres an enhanced copy of pic so you can see where its a little mucusy?!?!?


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless ya, well i reckon it defo could be implantation bleeding, mine was bright red too. Its more than i had but long as you don't get much more then fx its your little beany making itself comfy :wohoo:


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 the funny thing is i JUST GOT DONE posting how I feel out this month and no real symptoms..Went to the bathroom and boom! Thats what I got.. I am sooo nervous to be excited and sooo excited that I am nervous..could it be?????!!! :shrug::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh i do hope it is hun, i felt out of it too when i got my bfp. I had the spot of blood and then a pizza tasting odd, like grass! and that was it!. Everything else seemed like a normal month.
So come on lets see a bfp for as :happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks..I am so scared to be excited but I am not due for AF until April 6th and I NEVER spot this early on for AF... NEVER...HMMMM..SCRATCHING MY HEAD ON THIS ONE! LOL..CLAIRE WHERE ARE YOU??:shrug::hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

FXd AS! If its not usual for you to spot its likely IB. I, on the other hand have potential IB every month :rofl:. I'm expecting my spotting to show on Saturday, but hopefully it won't come of course! x


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrspttc, how early before af do you usually get your potential IB??? This would be 10 days before AF due for me...WEIRD..fxd for both of us! :happydance::shrug::hugs::flower::baby::haha::nope:


----------



## wannebmom

Hi Ladies. I joined you ladies last year, but never got to posting again. Thou I always kept track of what's going on with you all. Praying and smiling, and feeling sad with you, aspcially AS. I jus had to say, AS, after all you have been thru, I believe this is it for you!! Holding both my thumbs and send n prayer for you. Lots and lots of :dust: to you, you so deserve it. All the other ladies waiting for their bfp's, your turn will come, at the right time, be patient and believe God has a plan for your life.


----------



## asibling4gi04

wannabemom OMG HOW SWEET AND THOUGHTFUL and to pick me to follow, I AM HONORED..Thanks sooo much sweetie!!! How are you and whats news????? I AM SO THANKFUL FOR THIS BOARD and the wonderful ladies such as you! I am in tears,,,nervous and hopeful... thanks again!!:hugs:


----------



## wannebmom

Its a pleasure sweaty, I just had to encourage you. Keep those positive thoughts! Your story always encouraged me, gave me hope. Ttc can be a dark place sometimes and no matter how hard you fell, you stood up and tried again and again! I said to myself if you can go thru all that then my fertility issues is nothing.
I am well, thanks for asking.Last I posted I was on my firs round of clomid. I went thru 5 cycles and decided to give it a bit of a break. I then heard of a very good obgyn and gave it a shot. He perscribed letrazole Femara, way better than clomid, no side effects. This is my last cycle on femara. After this cycle were done with fertility treatmenst, and leaving it in Gods hands! He has a plan for our lives, with a time and place for everything that's ment to be. Nothing is impossible for Him and He doesnd need femara to make me ovulate. If its meant to be it will be, and if not, I have peace in my heart, cause he knows He knows what's best!


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks wanna be.. ya know its kind of funny..7 years ago I went through treatments of clomid, repronex etc to have my daughter and it took me a year of trying..this time, older and no doctor involved. no meds involved (except I use preseed, prenatal vitamins and progestrone cream this round). I gor preg right away but sustaining has been the problem. You are so sweet and kind..I wish you the best..dont be s stranger. please stay in touch and keep us/me informed.. I am not as strong as you think! After my next BFP (if I get one), if things do not work out, I do throw in the towel..No more temtping fate for me..:hugs:


----------



## wannebmom

Thank you so much, I'm on day 4 of my cycle. If I don't get my bfp this month, I'll do what your doing now, take prenatal vitamins that's it. Then I want to lose some weight and get my life back on track, it was like my life was on hold when we started trying, hoping it would change in the direction of a baby ( you know what I'm saying). I will keep on touch this time. 
If I may ask, what does the progesterone cream do?


----------



## asibling4gi04

preseed is a sperm friendly lubricant that you use when bd or inseminating ..I got pregnant using preseed first try 2 times..progestrone is needed to sustain a pregnancy. I did not have testing but I assume due to 2 recent mc, I have low progestrone so I took it upon myself to go to the health store and buy natural progestrone cream. You apply a dime size twice a day anywhere on your body. This is my first cycle trying progestrone. You will find the natural home remedies work faster than the whoe expensive doctor way! GOD LUCK HUN! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey AS that has to be an implantation bleed! Eeeekkk! How exciting! the aim of progesterone cream is to help thicken your uterus walls too make it easier for your beanie too stick too so it looks like beanie cud be snuggling right in and you have bled as your uterine walls are thickened! OMG am so so excited right now! I had mucusy ewcm from 6dpo just no blood in it! I soooo can't wait for you too test, I started gettin very faint lines from 10dpo chick then wham bam my sticky beanie! I just know this is it for you! I remembered rach havin her bleed At 6dpo aswell! C,mon little beanie stick stick stick! Xx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thank you soooo much HOPES..You are giving me hope..so the progestrone does not just hapen to randomly make you bleed does it?? I hope not... :shrug: I am soo far away from AF though so I am not sure whether or not to be excited or what!?!?!?!? be for me ok?? How are you doing?/ Any news about Poppy Ann?? Lovely name by the way! Big hugs!:hugs::happydance::flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg Claire, 9 days to go! so if she has turned on the day will you go ahead with the cs now you have got your head around it? or try for natural birth hun? x


----------



## Flowerbaby

I know how exciting, only 9 days! Well they've said that if she has turned they won't do a cs they will send me home for a natural birth so I find out at 11am nxt thurs! Have totally got my head round havin a cs now so I think I will be disappointed if she has turned! Trying to talk her into staying put now, I dnt think she is goin anywhere tbh its so tight my tummy now! X

AS the cream helps prevent breakthrough bleeding and helps lengthen luteal phases so you shouldn't get any bleeding at all hun until you stop using it when af due. Have you had anymore? Soooo excited xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

GOOD LUCK i CANNOT WAIT TO WELCOME Poppy Ann! :happydance: No more bleeding that was it all day long...good? right?:hugs::shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

ps when i stand up., I GET A WEIRD, PAINFUL pressure down in my private area on left hand side..almost hurts like a bruise...weird..NEVER had that symptom if it even is one lol!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah don't think i'd like a sudden change at last minute eek! but the nhs does let you choose now to have a cs if thats what you want so you should be able to insist i think hun? x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey AS that has to be an implantation bleed! Eeeekkk! How exciting! the aim of progesterone cream is to help thicken your uterus walls too make it easier for your beanie too stick too so it looks like beanie cud be snuggling right in and you have bled as your uterine walls are thickened! OMG am so so excited right now! I had mucusy ewcm from 6dpo just no blood in it! I soooo can't wait for you too test, I started gettin very faint lines from 10dpo chick then wham bam my sticky beanie! I just know this is it for you! I remembered rach havin her bleed At 6dpo aswell! C,mon little beanie stick stick stick! Xx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

GOOD LUCK i CANNOT WAIT TO WELCOME Poppy Ann! No more bleeding that was it all day long...good? right?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yes that certainly sounds like IB hun! I cant wait until the weekend for you to test! Awww i cant wait for us all to meet little Poppy aswell! I just cant believe she might be here in 9 days, i feel quite emotional!:flower:


----------



## asibling4gi04

asibling4gi04 said:


> GOOD LUCK i CANNOT WAIT TO WELCOME Poppy Ann! No more bleeding that was it all day long...good? right?

im sooo happy and excited for you! planning on asibling4poppy?? that can be ur screen name hopes! lol..im not rushing you or anything~!:haha: 

hugs thanks for your positive help!


----------



## asibling4gi04

ps when i stand up., I GET A WEIRD, PAINFUL pressure down in my private area on left hand side..almost hurts like a bruise...weird..NEVER had that symptom if it even is one lol!


----------



## Flowerbaby

I wonder if beanie is implanting on your left side then hun? Sounds like it too me!!:thumbup:

As for me TTC after Poppy i think its a no no as my DH only wants one, but hey there could be the odd accidental pill missed! Hee Hee! I wont be leaving you girlies though as you are all my good friends and i want too be on here to see you all get your BFP's and see piccies of your beautiful babies once they are born! Maybe DH will change his mind in a year or so but i doubt it! I really want that screen name though i love it Asibling4poppy! Sounds fab! :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh glad your not leaving us Claire, i love catching up with you all plus all the excitement of testing and scans and births!! There won't be any testing for me for a while(well unless there's an woopsie!) so going to enjoy seeing everyone on here get their bfp's :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome back wannebmom! I wish I had your attitude!

AS - my spotting starts around CD25-27, so depending on when I ovulate it could be 6dpo - 10dpo. It was 10dpo last cycle which is good, the later the better so a beanie has the chance to stick! I had heard that IB is usually later, but if you search the charts on fertility friend there are quite a few with earlier IB - and 30 is proof of it! Definitely sounding good for you chick. But hey, I really hope that if, god forbid, you do have the misfortune of another MC at some point, you DO NOT give up! Dr's can do stuff for recurrent MC's so it can still work for you. I pray of course that it won't happen again and you get your rainbow baby this very cycle!! Just follow your own advice to 9 :D. Speaking of 9, anyone heard from her?

Eeek babyhopes, Poppy will be here before you know it! :dance:

x


----------



## KendraNoell

Well hubby kissed ass yesterday, made dinner and wouldn't let me even put the dishes in the dishwasher or anything.. then let me take a 4 hour nap today cause I left work cause I wasn't feeling well... still feeling crappy but I'm thankful that at least for one day he's not being a douchebag... have some really bad financial stuff going on too and its just going to get worse when I have to leave work and I don't know what we're going to do :( If people can keep us in your thoughts I would appreciate it.


----------



## deafgal01

Of course Kendra- we'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers regarding finances.


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks everyone for your kind words and positive thoughts. After showing her my pic of my possible IB, OH made me buy a cheapie test 6 days early test..it is more like testing 10 days early for me so I did it and take a look..I am NOOOTTTT getting hopes up because it is a blue dye but it gives me something to amuse myself and the SLIGHTEST GLIMMER of hope...lol..I know..I know..I know..blue dye suck...

[/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







6dpo3,jpg.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## asibling4gi04

more[/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







6dpo3.5.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 30mummyof1

Omg as, that does look like a faint bfp!! i really hope it is and not a nasty blue dye, not used one myself before but i think you may be preggers!! :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG 30 I hope so but I do not get excited as I want to be about the blue ones..I am hestitantly hopeful but thank you for being excited for me..How are the babies??? Hugs my friend!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I am so excited!, hope you can test with a pink in a few days just to make sure but hun it is looking very good for you :)

Boys are good thank you for asking, Thomas is doing pretty well with the potty training esp if he is naked, sometimes forgets when he's got pants on! 
Harry is just lovely, could just cuddle him all day! ahhh
Have been to toddler group this morning so both napping now :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

sounds perfect! It will be nice to only have to use diapers for one! :happydance: Does Harry sleep through the night??

AFM, I will use a FRER either Friday or Saturday morning but dont worry, you ladies will be the first I post to! My left Siatic nerve is killing me..is that a sign??? :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes he does, he's slept from 8ish to 7ish since was about 9wks although i know it probably won't last once he starts teething but i am enjoying it for now! 

Yay, roll on friday :) 

Well i did suffer with sciatica when i was pregnant, so yes could be hun although i am suffering on and off again with it now - not sure why :shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:yay hopefully it will last! Gianna did not become a bad sleeper until she reached 6..lol..hopefully you can say the same one day! 

How early on did yours hurt?? this is very earl..probably coincidence...idk..:shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

*JODI* What awesome results! I hope it gets darker and dark and when it's time for pink lines, yours are super dark and a very sticky bean! :dust:


*KENDRA* definitely have you in my thoughts and prayers Hun!:flower:


*Ladies..* How are we all doing? Looks like this thread is taking a turn for the better, with our impending arrival off Poppy, and the growing fun times with our other little angels on Earth. Looks likes many BFPs are about to filter through too, exciting....


----------



## asibling4gi04

hi mrsmms24 your optimism gives me hope but I know nasty blue dyes are eveil..I did have blood on a tissue yesterday when I wiped so IB>? Who knows..af not due til 4/6.. How are you my sweets??


----------



## 30mummyof1

i don't think it was until later hun x


----------



## asibling4gi04

OK WELL IM IN AGONY..MAYBE THE WAY I slept 30..IDK..But I will not take anything to relieve pain in case anything is brewing...


----------



## KendraNoell

Ugh I do not trust blue dyes at all, especially when the line is off-center. Not to burst your bubble I'm just being honest :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

very off center and off to left..not sure..time will tell,, took a frer for the hell of it and look..line eye or does anyone see anything? I know,,.wishful thinking for 7dpo...


----------



## deafgal01

I don't have line eye so don't see anything. Sorry. Try again in a few more days. Hopefully it'll be darker.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey as I'm on my phone so can't see a line, I do see it on the blue dye tho! R u testing again today? X


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls! Hope u ok! Had my 38 week MW appt yesterday, all is good, baby measuring spot on, still breech with her feet in my pelvis now, kicking away and bruising my innards! Lol! MW has signed me off and said she will see me next weekend with baby so she dosent have much hope in her turning now! She said she feels like a 7 pounder now so looks like she putting on weight nicely! Got my pre-op today so it gona feel reaally real, we getting our new car today too! Am so excited! Shall post a pic of it later! Have good day girls, catch up with yall later on xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

hey HOPES how exciting I got chills reading your post! You must be so happy and anxious all in one! Congrats on the car too! Cant wait to see both newbies in your life! Thanks for looking at my tests.. lol have to do something to pass the time. I am feeling out today..NO SYMPTOMS at all..not even one... So...on to a next cycle I am anticipating!:shrug::hugs::cry::shrug::hugs:

DG thanks for looking! Enjoy spring Break! :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

AS I had no symptoms with this pregnancy and I think it was because of the cream! I even went out and got completely wasted, smoked, drank and partied all night at 8dpo bcoz I was convinced I wasn't pg then got my bfp at 10dpo! Lol! So I think no symptoms is a good symptom if u know what I mean! Can't wait for you too test again chick, eeekkk how exciting! Xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

hopes thanks so much just feelin soo out! I let people discourage me way too easy I think but still I do want to be realistic so the Debbie Downers do make that happen for me..I did have an odd dream..I was at a dentist and in their office was a hot tub, well I was in the hot tub and I lost my right front tooth and the one next to it..I was freaken out about losing my teeth and the dentist said he would not be able to make me new ones until the following day! hahaha! What the heck!?!?!:shrug::haha::shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

*JODI* Hang in there Hun, couple more days and I am sure that the pink tests will show a lovely pink line... As for me, I am just waiting for ugly AF so that I can get back into TTC again. I have bee updating my journal as it is sooo much to write, but I am working with a FS recommended by my OBGYN, things are moving along, 2 MCs in 6 mos, didn't please my OBGYN almost as much as it didn't please DW and I... I can't wait to see your dark pink lines Hun!


*HOPES* I am eagerly awaiting!


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrsmms thanks for your lovely and encouraging words. I am soo sure I am out..The only thing I have was a vivid dream that my teeth fell out while I was in a hot tub! :haha: and my bbs are VERY sore and pinchey but last month when I was NOT TTC, my bbs were very sore too..not sure if they were pinchey but definately sore. I am sooo glad you are seeing a FS..I must go peak at your journal because I have questions that I am certain your journal has the answers too! :hugs: Good luck and let me know if you need an AF chant from me!:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well have been for pre-op and all went okay, they say i will be in hospital for a good few days from thursday until sunday at the earliest! I thought id be home saturday but nope they said they like to keep you in longer. the hospital im having bubs in is very small and the maternity unit is lovely, never anybody there so i think i will have the place too myself most of the time and will be well looked after!:thumbup:

Not long too go ladies 7 days and counting :happydance::baby:


----------



## asibling4gi04

sounds amazing Claire how exciting! Yippee! Life is good there for you my dear. Sooo Happy! You deserve the best! So does POPPY! I bet she is beautiful!! :hugs::happydance::flower::baby::cloud9:


----------



## asibling4gi04

I am posting this as a question and education for myself and others regarding blue dye..question...do blue dye false positives/evaps have any blue color?? Mine has blue color..and would an evap line show up on a negative/inverted copy of the photo if it is a evap line?? If so, this is a great example of false hope and false positive!! Also, my line is not as off to the left as i thought it is pretty centered in comparison..it is a family dollar test not a clear blue..with that being said, heres my 6dpo blue dye test yet again for amusement pursposes educational too..

[/attach]
 



Attached Files:







6dpo3.5.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Flowerbaby

AS that sounds very promising too me! Have you tested again today? i would say that an evap wouldnt be as central as that and also i dont think it would show up on an invert! I say test again honey!!! And thank you for the lovely comments you are such a special friend and i soooooo want you too get what you deserve and have you sticky beanie...im here all the way for you chick xxx :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Flowerbaby

As i meant too say that looks very promising not sounds! lol xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:Hi Claire. no retest just yet..that was the same 6dpo test just playing with the coloring to see if it looks more like an evap..I am done obsessing though..it will be what it will be!

YOU ARE WELCOME..I meant every word my friend..you are kind and lovely!


----------



## 30mummyof1

AS, I agree with Claire so i am still positive for you :) Try and hold on couple of days and try again with pink. i think i see a faint line on you test hun x

1 week Claire!! :happydance: till sunday wow, i'd be climbing the walls, but i'm not a fan of hospitals :( Least your have wifi, i could only just get a signal in a tiny part of my room just to send a text!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Omg I've missed all the fun, I think I unsubscribed by accident!

AS, :wohoo: I think that's the start of a BFP hun! I've seen blue evaps/false positives in the testing section before, BUT not as dark/blue as that. I agree I think its a central line too. As for the FRER, I 'think' I see something if I zoom in but I'm not sure if its too far over? Even if the blue dye is an evap, it still doesn't mean you're out as its way too early! You're 7/8dpo right? Same as me I think, & there are not many BFP's that early! I've got my fingers & toes crossed hun :hugs:.

Mrsmm, sounds like things are really progressing for you - brilliant! :thumbup:

Babyhopes, your LO is just around the corner, sooo exciting!

Hi to everyone else! :wave:.

AFM, don't think I'm testing Sunday anymore, I'm too scared, also DH doesn't want me testing too early. So I might wait for AF :coffee:. I met up with preggo friend for tea tonight, remember the one that got a BFP first month off the pill last Nov? She's put herself down for a home water birth. I'll be interested to see how that goes as I've thought of it myself, they don't seem very common here in the UK x


----------



## asibling4gi04

NEED TO TELL YOU,BLUE DYES DO NOT ALWAYS LIE! 8 DPO, LATE DAY URINEAND I GOT A SLIGHT BFP ON A FRER! TOO SHAKEY TO NERVOUS TO BE EXCITED..NOT MUCH TWEAKING OR SQUINTING EITHER!!

:shrug::hugs:

[/ATTACH] THANK YOU FOR LOOKING AND FOR BEING MY STRENGTH
 



Attached Files:







pos8dpo.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm sorry for saying it could be an evap, I was just saying it because I've had one on a blue dye and I most definitely wasn't pregnant. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, just worried for you because last time around I was super positive for you and got your hopes up and then something bad happened. So I don't want to do that to you again. Good luck.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Woo hoo AS! Can definitely see something though can't tell on my phone if there's much colour, is it definitely pink? So excited for you, I just know with the progesterone this is your rainbow :baby: :happydance: Hope we can be bump buddies! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I see it as! So pleased for you, can't wait to see a darker line! Congrats hun x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Wel got quite a busy day today, gymlastics for Thomas this morning, meeting up with a mate this afternoon for a little drinky! and then a meal out tonight with the oh as we've been together for 5 years! 

Although i just spoke to him and had a go at him for forgetting to leave me a check for a skip being delivered and forgot to wish him a happy anniversary! woops! 

Oh's dad is starting work at the bottom of the garden for a little area for the boys, its paved at moment so he's removing all the slabs and then going to grass it so we can buy a swing/slide type thing :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

:happydance::happydance: Ohhh AS now i can see a line on that FRER! Looking great girly! Cant wait for todays test xx

Sounds like you got a nice day planned Rach, and happy 5th Anniversary! Hope you and OH have a lovely night! xx

Well today im shopping, cant be arsed TBH, just cant be bothered dragging my fat belly round shops and in and out of dressing rooms! Its my nieces christening this sunday and im god mother so need something too wear, have been looking for 3 weeks now and found nothing so today is d-day as i dont have anymore time left too shop after today. This bloody christening has drove me nuts for weeks now, i know its my neice and i love her too bits but its such a chore right now that i can do without! And too go and spend £40 on an outfit i will wear once just seems a waste! Sorry for my early morning rant girls, im in a cant be bothered with life mood today! LOL!!!:dohh: xx

MrsP How are you feeling you had any symptoms as yet? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, it will be nice to have some us time :)

Hope you find something..know what you mean i didn't like buying maternity stuff really except the comfy stuff! Didn't really like to show my bump off in tight tops but then the loose floaty ones made me look even bigger! :doh:


----------



## asibling4gi04

well not soo suuperrr excited just eyet.. tested this morning with an answer brand 5 day early (I am 7 days away from af)..there was a slight line but not capturable enough to see on a cam phone etc..I am waiting until Sunday and testing again with a FRER...Will update you than..I am feeling all kinds of hopes and doubts as same time! On the good side, I have been having mild pokes on each side that come and go..bbs are sore..I am irritable..but those are also AF signs..shes not due til the 6th so I know I am testing wayy early but that 6 dpo possible I.B. really started me testing..so far, two possible positives and a blue dye positive..at least nothing is stark white yet lol...

Rach and Claire, you two are the busiest ladies I know..I get exhausted just readong your posts.. Claire, throw something on and wear a neck scarf to dress it up..why buy an entire new outfit for a one time event?? Unless you plan on keeping that bump :haha: Just joking.. WELL...I will update you Sunday at some point..I am on Eastern Standard time so it will not be much before 10 a.m. my time..Hugs and love!:hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'm sure you'll get a nice BFP on Sunday hun. You've got a nice long LP, my AF is due tues/wed so 4/5 days for me. Still want to test on Sunday but DH not keen. Can't wait to get home from work & see if DH 2nd SA results have arrived! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck mrsp, everything crossed for you :) 

:haha: as, although mainly busy because of Thomas - what with toddler group on weds, swimming on thurs and gymlastics on fridays! When he starts pre-school in january i'll have no time for myself then!


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrspttc thanks I hope u r right..so you get the SA results today??? Yay! Keep us posted!!!!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 sounds exhausting but its what we live for!!:hugs::flower::thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well im back from shopping, 5 hours later, my feet are like puff balls and killing me! Think i may go for a lay down! I managed to get an outfit though! Whoopeee!:happydance: I got a lush maxi dress and i got sandals too go with it! the good thing is its not maternity so i will be able to wear it when im not preggers as its only one size up than i was before i was preggers! thank the Lord for the maxi dress! And i got the dress, sandals and jewellrey all for £35! thank the Lord for New Look! Hee Hee....:happydance::thumbup:

AS im almost 100% certain you are going to have a lovely pink BFP on sunday and i cant wait too see piccies, what time is it in the US now so i can work out what time i should be checking my phone while im at the christening! So excited for you babes :happydance:

MrsP how exciting getting his test results back today, ive got everything crossed for you that its good news! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

:thumbup: yay hopes your gear sounds lovely! I am sure you are going to look gorgeous! You are truly an addict to wanna be stalking this site on a Sunday from a Chistening! :haha: its 11:24 a.m. here.. There? You have a gift to make me feel positive and in the game even when I am doubftul and at my worst! Thank you for that! :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Its 16.25 here so we are 5 hours ahead off you hun. so if you are testing around 10am that would make it 3pm here so i shall have my phone switched on and ready!:thumbup: AS you have been there for me through a lot during TTC and m/c's and i am here for you too.....your positivity helped me through this pregnancy from the start and i am here for you babes and you know that! I Love ya!!!:kiss:


----------



## asibling4gi04

lol you are too funny and amazing...you have helped me through the saddest of times and I will always be here for you! wishing you a safe and healthy delivery..Ok so Sunday 3pm your time! Its on! :haha::hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies, home from work & its not arrived :dohh:. Hopefully tomorrow, don't think I can wait til Monday! I too shall be checking it at some point after 3pm, its a date, lol :haha: x


----------



## asibling4gi04

LOL MRSPTTC..WE MUST HAVE PATIENCE! DOESNT IT SUCk! ? Keep us posted!


----------



## 30mummyof1

You are so right as x

Glad you got a lovely outfit Claire and one that you can wear after, maxi dresses don't work for me as i'm a short ass! but love the look of them :)

Back from my visit to the pub and now gotta get the boys fed, bathed and put to bed plus get myself ready as oh not going to be home till 7.30ish and our table is booked for 8! 

Goodluck with the results mrsp, hope to hear something tomorrow :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

10 DPO LADIES...I AM NOT SURE HOW TO FEEL...IM TOO NERVOUS FOR A TICKER..AF NOT DUE TIL 4/6..BUT......
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

I GUESS MY 6DPO IB WAS IB? I GUESS MY 7DPO BLUE DYE WAS NO EVAP?? LOVE YOU LADIES SOO MUCH..WILL TEST AGAIN IN A DAY OR TWO!:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







10dpoposs.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3









10invrt.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 30mummyof1

There is definitely a line hun!! so happy for you. :happydance:

I know your scared but try and stay positive. Stage 1 bfp - tick! :)
and we're here to support you for stage 2 
:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 thanks i think i am actually numb..disbelief..so my bright red ib was the real deal ya think?? This line is my start you think?? Omg..i am shakey..


----------



## 30mummyof1

Without a doubt yes thats defo positive hun, you are preggers!! :happydance: I didn't need to squint or enlarge it or anything!


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS 30! I AM NOT SURE WHAT TO DO WITH MYSELF! LOL..I AM REALLY PARALYZED IN FEAR..SO MUCH SO THAT IM NOT EVEN SMILING WHEN I SHOULD BE LAUGHING AND JUMPING.. THANKS FOR BEING HERE..MORE UPDATES TO COME HOPEFULLY!:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

That one I definitely SEE!!!! You're knocked up! :yipee:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Woohoo AS! :wohoo: One defo :bfp:! I'm sooo happy for you, brought a little tear to my eye it did lol. As 30 says, we're here for you on stage 2, just keep on with your progesterone & I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:.

So DH results are fine, some things better than last time, some things worse (which I don't get as he's still taking his vits & Maca & has stopped smoking :shrug:) but everything still normal :dance:. I'll give more detail later when I'm on the laptop x


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG Jodi your preggers for sure! Whahooooooo! No denying that pretty pink line! Am so so happy chick! Like MrsP says stick with the progesterone cream and try n get an early appt with doctor too see if they can give you the suppositries, they might just be happy enuf for you too stick with the cream. Awww babes this is it for you I know it is, eeeeek I'm so so bloody excited I'm gettin contractions! Hee hee! Xxxx

MrsP so happy DH results are okay, its your turn for BFP next! Have u dared testV good luck xx

Ohhhh my contraction was strong then, holy shit, maybe I should start timing them? I need to go pick the bloody indian food up now aswell! Think its all the excitement! Hee hee x


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: babyhopes - are you serious??? Could it be Poppy will make an early appearance??

So here's the results, not sure if they'll mean anything to you all, but anyways: Concentration has gone down from 96 to 51m/ml, motility 55 down to 53%, motile conc (whatever that means) down from 43 to 19 m/ml (big jump ) however morphology has gone up from 6 to 10% and volume from 2ml to 4. NB these are all based on the WHO manual as I know different FS use different measurements. I used a different hospital to where my FS is based, as at my hospital they make you do it there, whereas the other one you can take it in. So I'll need to email him or show him the results at my next appt (3 weeks on wed woo hoo!)

So the 2ww is almost over! 9-10 DPO (I think 10 due to my cyst pain that night) I'm still waiting until AF to test, unless DH has changed his mind about testing tomorrow... REALLY hope the :witch: stays away or I will be au naturel (no clomid) next month :hissy:! I've got no symptoms, but then I get symptoms every month with no BFP so maybe it's a good sign?? x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Dont really understand his results MrsP but looks like some things have gone down and some up.....is that good then? I hope so! Not long until your appt.....3 weeks and counting! Yaaayyyy!:hugs:

Well im still getting contractions but every half hourish.....not extremely painful just uncomfortable and very tight so probs more like braxton hicks, ugh :dohh:....will keep an eye on them though as i do have a bit of lower backache aswell and have felt sick all day so if it is the start of labour i need to be thinking about ringing the maternity ward due to Poppy being breech! i havent had a show or anything yet, am defo on knicker check now though! eeeeekkkkk she could come early yet MrsP!!:happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

eeeekkk bloody hell that was another strong one, Poppy keeps kicking the heck out of me after them aswell, i dont think she is too impressed with mammys uterus space right now! hmmmmm....i wonder if the curry ive just got is going to make them stronger!:rofl:


----------



## MrsPTTC

It could be your start of labour hunni!!! Do you usually get braxton hicks this late on? Keep us posted!

Yes well the one's that have gone down I would've preferred to go up but never mind! They're still classed as above normal, non of them are particularly borderline. I had a convo with my mam about :spermy: today, she had no idea some swim round in circles, have 2 heads, or have no tail! She TTC for all 3 children for years, but I assume my dad was never tested judging by her reaction lol x


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg Claire, hope its not labour! eek keep us posted hun x

Glad dh's sperm are ok mrsp :)

am i glad to put the kiddies to bed today! they have warn me out - esp the last couple of hours. Now waiting for oh to join me and watch some telly, have so much recorded and not enough time to watch it!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well things have calmed down with my contractions, not had one for 45 mins just got poppy squiggling around now, she havin a right good boogie in there while am watchin The Voice! Lol! X

Enjoy your night with OH Rach, did u have a nice night last night? Xx

MrsP I didn't understand spermies movements either til I joined bnb and read ppls posts about SA! They intrigue me now! It Amazes me how we reproduce and I've learned so much this past 18 months! Lol! You had any spotting as yet? Hope af stays away for you hunxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thats good then hun :)

Yes we did thanks, was just what we needed after a busy few months :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope you've had a nice night with OH 30!

Babyhopes, glad your contractions have stopped & lil miss will hopefully make her due date! Hun I don't want to say too much on the 'you know what' front as don't wanna jinx it but will report back in a couple of days about it :D

x


----------



## KendraNoell

Congrats Asib... make that Dr's appointment and get yourself and your body ready to keep that bean in!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all today?? xx

Anymore tests AS? im waiting in anticipation.....i reckon its digi time!:thumbup:

MrsP i understand for not wanting too say too much on the you know what front....got everything crossed for you though chick and look forward to you reporting back too us :hugs:

Well ive been to the christening and im exhausted, weather was lovely which was nice and i was made a real fuss of, never had so many people wanting too rub my belly and talk too me all at once! Was lovely too see my family again and nice too say goodbye and think that next time i see them i will have Poppy with me:happydance: 

DH has gone out for his cards night at our local so im just putting on my pj's and gona curl up on the sofa and watch something girly, think i will be having an early night as i can barely keep my eyes open!:sleep:

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend.....heres too the start of an interesting week ahead on this thread, maybe another BFP to be had and a baby too be born, ohhhh i love it!!! Its all so exciting right now.....Big hugs to all my lovely ladies on here you are all the best :hugs::flower::kiss:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes its going to be an exciting week :) 4th baby of the thread to be born. 2 boys and 2 girls as well!

enjoy having a nice relaxing evening Claire, just a chill in front of the telly for me with the oh, if i can get him away from computer and work phone! :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

:hi:Morning girls, how are we all today? x

Im great just repacked my hospital bag for the 100th time! LOL! think its done now though, feel i needed a bigger case as it looks like im gona be in for a good few days!:dohh: Keep feeling my belly every minute too make sure i can still feel Poppy's head in my ribs, i thought she might have moved around last night but nope her hard head is still crippling me, i cant bend forward as it digs in me sooooo much! I cant wait too breath properly again I also keep feeling her feet drumming on my pelvis and hip bones so im certain she still breech! :thumbup:

AS where are you!?! Have you tested anymore.....i hope you okay babes :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh hun, i can't imagine how uncomfortable you must be its bad enough the normal way round :hugs:

yes as where are you hun? Hope all ok x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies sporry for the delay my weekend was busy busy and I had a lot going on but..I think I believe it now but I cannot get excited..I am scared soooo scared...Hugs and love..Mrspttc, did you test?? HOPES?!?! Contractions?? Oye! Are you ok??? 30 and Kendra, DG, THANKS for the congrats and support! Ok take a look....
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







darker.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 0









yes.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Flowerbaby

Beautiful lines Jodi!!!!!! :happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::smug::smug::friends: You are soooooooooooooooooooooo pregnant!!!! :happydance: Am so so so excited!!! :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

AS Eek you'd better believe it chick! :wohoo:

Not so good news on my part, I think I'm out :cry: but on the positive side I've had the best month for spotting yet! :D 

Babyhopes, it'll not be long til you can breathe again! Can't believe there'll be a baby born this week!

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww sorry MrsP that you think you are out! I really hope your not chick, but if you are then who knows what may happen this coming month if you are not on clomid it may just happen with no help at all! Ive heard of it happening too people just before they go too see there FS so am keeping everything crossed for you! Sending you lots of hugs :hugs: xx

Yes a baby will hopefully be born this week, eeeekkkk so much going on! Ive got the leakest boobs ever today as well, think my body is gearing up for thursday now, time to get the titty pads out i think! LOL!:haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS SOOO MUCH MRSPTTC AND MY HOPES! HOW EXCITING! WE GET TO VIRTUALLY MEET POPPY THIS WEEK!!!:happydance: SOOOO THRILLED FOR YOU AND DH! :hugs: MRSPTTC, have you tested?? spotting? AF?? HUGS! Sorry hun! I really want a bump bud from this thread! :cry: If I make it that far..I am sooooo scared..SCARED to be happy! Thanks for being here for me ladies..LOVE YOU ALL!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay as! super lines hun :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:

Sorry you think your out mrsp, what Claire said i've heard that too :hugs:

:rofl: at titty pads!! i never had to use any with either of my babies..although had colustrum from about 15 weeks or something with Harry just only when i squeezed! :haha:

Boys are sleeping so i'm researching climbing frames/slides etc.. we're making a little area for the boys at bottom of the garden, i can't wait to see Thomas's face once its all done :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS 30! SUPER COOL FOR THOMAS! SOUNDS FUN! TITTY PADS!?!? WAIT, DID I MISS SOMETHING?? LOL:haha: THANKS FOR THE CONGRATS!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Look back at Claire's post!! :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

lol ok got it..tittty pads! I never quite heard it like that before but leave it to our Claire! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

nope me neither but i like it! :haha:

Is your oh excited about the good news as? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh Claire, did you get your new car? what did you get? pics! :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

OH is happy but we are both toooo scared to be too excited or too over the moon! CLAIRE, THATS RIGHT! CAR PICS??:shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh yes i forgot too post the car pics, ive got them on my stupid blackberry so i shall try n figure out how to email them to myself so i can save and upload onto bnb, car is lush i love it, not very family friendly though as its a 3 door but i got the 5 door family car so its all good! :thumbup:

ha ha im loving the titty pad look, just text DH and told him not too bring any milk home tonight as i got plenty here.....lol!!!! Its defo colostrum as its clear, think it turns millky after Pops is born dosent it?x Im pleased its leakling though as i started too wonder if i would produce any with my having implants so am chuffed!!! :thumbup:

Looooooving the ticker AS! i reckon 3rd time is defo gona be your charm....so excited eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

YOU ARE TOO FUNNY HOPES AND THATS WHY I LOVE YOU! GOT MILK?? LOL:haha: CANNOT WAIT TO SEE YOUR PHOTOS! HANGING IN HERE..NERVOUS AS CAN BE!! I AM HOPING FOR STICKY OOPY GOOPY STICKERY SLIPPERY BEAN! FXD..IM NERVOUS! HELP! :hugs::shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Cool, is it the Q5? :)

:haha: bet he loved that! yes about day 3 your milk will come in and your boobs will just expload overnight! very uncomfortable until you've fed baby or expressed. Your there just wishing they'd wake up so you can release the pressure!


----------



## Flowerbaby

ooohhh dosent sound like fun then! i dont have a titty expresser yet so i think i may invest in one if i can get away with BF'ing. :thumbup: Nope we ended up with another Audi A5 but got the 3 litre S-line this time, its gorgeous in White and brand spanking new! We test drove the Q7 but it was like driving a bloody tank, i wouldnt have dared drive it....honestly ppl were literally pulling over too let us get past them! lol! I cant bloody get my emails too work on blackberry as they set up for Iphone so will send pics to DH's phone n get him too email me them later then i can upload pic onto here, i will have too do the same with Poppys pics then i suppose and my final bump piccy!:thumbup: Am due my upgrade next month so i will have an Iphone back then, am gutted i bust it, the blackberry is rubbish with internet!:nope:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww the boys play area sounds like its going to be fab! you will have too post pics when i it is done, i bet Thomas will totally love it! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i would hun, just so you've got the option if she doesn't take to bf'ing or your producing more than she needs or something will just help with the discomfort. 

Very nice car, must be lush to drive :) #jealous! I used to be a bit of a girl racer back in the day...

Yes will definitely post some pics, just wishing our garden was a bit wider as there are so many fantastic ones, wouldn't ever need to go to the park (which would be good as the one round the corner is crap!) Liking the ones with a little treehouse at the top, think the boys would love that..hiding from the olds! :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

*CLAIRE* I jumped on to see if we have an arrival yet, I'm kinda sorta patiently waiting... :haha:


*JODI* :flower: I am began to tear up at those beautiful pink lines! I am soooo happy for you Hun! I agree with everyone, get that doc appt scheduled, let's make this sticy bean stick! Wayyyyy too many BnB Aunts waiting on this LO! CONGRATS to you and OH! Wishing you the happiest, healthiest 9 mos!


*AFM...* Not much to report on ladies, STILL just waiting for that ugly AF so that I can jump back in to the TTC arena!! I have been VERY busy recently with work and now with our possible move at the end of the month, I am always so very exhausted:dust:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Cant wait for you to TTC again MrsMM, lovely too hear from you xx

Ugh im so crabby tonight, been a right moody cowbag to my DH, think i need to apologise but i cant bring myself too do it yet! LOL! :growlmad: I just feel so tired, moody, anxious and on edge at the min and he is wanting to sort bloody computer networks out at 9.30pm for his bloody xbox and having me ring bloody BT and i just cant be ARSED with it all! arrrrrrghhhhhhhhh!!!! Sorry had too come on here and vent girls....ahhhh that feels better now!:blush:

Think im going for an early night....speak tomorrow chicks :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrsmms24 thank you! You are such a sweetie pie! Your support means the world..I will say I am more scared this round than excited! Hugs to you and DW...I will be stalking you! LOVE, JODI!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

my latest and darkest..12dpo..i think I will stop testing and wait for first appointment now.,,,


----------



## asibling4gi04

forgot to post above..here it is...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay so happy to see the lines getting darker as, :wohoo:

2 days Claire :happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks 30! YAY CLAIRE! I agree..cannot wait to meet Poppy and hear all about her birthday! :happydance::cloud9::baby::flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Bfn for me this morning, still spotting, though isn't getting any heavier, just waiting for the :witch: I just hope the FS has an action plan on the 25th x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lovely FRER today AS! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

big :hugs: mrsp hope the witch stays away but glad you don't have to wait much longer for your app x


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrspttc, when do you go to FS NEXT?? I am sorry! Big hugs!!:hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you ladies :hugs2: I'm there on the 25th so not too long to wait. It will be interesting to see how long my cycle is without the clomid x


----------



## asibling4gi04

sometimes when you stop the fertility treatments and go all natural (go to health store) and try on your own is when it happens..it took me a year to even get a bfp with FS and all the meds..now, I GET BFPS easily (but they dont stick as easily) :(


----------



## Flowerbaby

Beautiful line AS looking great chick! Yes id stop testing for a little while now, save your sanity! LOL! Think i stopped testing after a couple of days then did another a week later and again a week after that, it almost gives you something too look forward too and passes the days quicker if you set yourself your next test date! LOL! so so pleased for you babe, i think this is definetly it for you now hun and im sending you heaps of sticky babydust:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Flowerbaby

MrsP im sorry about the spotting, i bet you cant wait to go see the FS but like we all say you never know, it could just happen naturally for you this cycle chick! Not long too go until ya hols aswell, i bet you cant wait!!! xx

Eeeeekkkkk girls 2 days too go, omg omg omg!!! My mam popped round today and i got her too palpatate my tummy (my mam was a midwife for a lot of years) and she reckons she is 100% breech! Stay put little Poppy, its time for us all too meet you!!!:baby:

Golly its such an emotional time right now, am scared, excited, apprehensive, nervous, happy all rolled into one!!! I just want this CS over with and too be able too hold her in my arms, its been a long struggle for me this past few years after having too talk DH into having more children other than his own, that took 5 years too achieve, then having 3 m/c's in 12 months and now am here about too have our baby......it seems strange but it still hasnt sunk in! LOL ! thank you for all your support over the past year and half girls, i couldnt have gotten through half of what i have without you, its so lovely for us all too be hear for one another you are all such great friends :flower:......xxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh Claire, that brought tears to my eyes. You have done incredibly well to get through all that and you so deserve your forever baby, :hugs: we can't wait to meet her! and maybe your be able to talk dh into just one more in less than 5 years!?! :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:claire how wxciting! I am sooo thrilled waiting for your special day! YIPPEE! AFM, I HAVE MY FIRST OB ON APRIL 20TH..I could have went on the 13th but Gianna is off of school for a break than and I do not want to have to bring her on the first long appointment..so the anxiety and waiting begins..I should be around 5plus weeks by than if not 6 so maybe thats a better thing!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Rach, my DH completely surprised me a few nights ago by asking me if i think we should have another LO after Poppy is born because he would like her too have a sis or bro, i nearly fell off my seat......i didnt know how too respond tbh! After threatening too have the snip a few months ago too then saying that i thought i was going to choke with shock! I just said 'oh we'll just see what happens' ! So we may be back to TTC pretty quickly, well in a year or so......maybe about the same time as yourself! Hee hee! xx

AS glad you got doc appt organised, yaaaayyy! Are you continuing on with the progesterone in the meantime? Hope so xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

claire, I would be scared to death not to continue the prog cream so yes, until I see OB, I am deffo sticking with the cream! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg thats fantastic news! yay can't wait for us to be ttc again together :) 

good news about your app as, what is your dd based on lmp?


----------



## MrsMM24

*CLAIRE* I don't have the same amount of horomones running through me as most of you in here, but I was teared up reading your post! Hun, you are magnificent, it IS your time, all that you wrote, all that you have been through, this lovely LO was waiting to bless you. You have and will continue to be a wonderful mother! You deserve a happy LO and now it is time to meet lil Miss Poppy! We are all here for everything! As for the next LO, sounds like you and I could be Bump Buddies, DH has given you the go ahead and I say, take that! :flower: 


*JODI* definitely keep up with that cream, I am wondering if I can get my hands on some, as I am able to get my BFP but never able to help them stick. I cannot wait for the remainder of this journey, those lines are darker as the days go on, it's time to stop testing and just ride this lovely wave to delivery!:flower:


*MRSP* :hugs: I am certain that you need them right now, as I totally know how you feel and hope you and I can one day be Bump Buddies!:dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

Claire agggghhh I can't believe you have 2 days left! So excited for you and can't wait to see pictures of Poppy! Do you have facebook? Any one of you who I don't already have on there feel free to add me, my email is [email protected] . 

I don't have a diaper bag yet or else I would be packing mine already! I am debating on a ton of different coming home outfits!

I was supposed to get my whooping cough shot today but I came down with a cold yesterday and they don't want to give me any injections right now. Also, I have carried the herpes virus since I was 19 and even though I have had no outbreaks in 8 years they want me to start taking double doses of it so that the baby has less of a chance of contracting it from me. So I got to start taking that- just hate taking it as its a daily reminder of my stupidity in thinking that just because I had slept with the same guy for two years that he didn't have anything.

But anyway I feel like total crap, had an interview yesterday, have an interview tomorrow and Thursday as well and I'm slowly getting worse instead of better. But my Doc said I can take Dayquil thank goodness because I thought I could only take Benadryl which is so hard to take during the day!

AS fingers crossed for your sticky forever bean <3


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi Kendra, nope im not on Facebook so i will just update on here as soon as i can! Ive got babys coming home outfit sorted its a little pink dress with a pink net skirt and tiny little flower buds around the neckline it is soooo cute! Ive packed her some frilly knickers and a pair of pink tights too go with it! Hope you start too feel better after your cold chick, i caught a bad cold around 34 weeks and had any awful cough, took about 2 weeks for it too go....take it easy hun :hugs: xx

Well its my last day of freedom, lol! :thumbup: so im going to do a little bit of housework, catch up on ironing, make sure im all organised with Poppys bits for hospital and for when i get home and then going for lunch with my mam, then this evening DH is taking me out for a slap up meal too take my mind off things! I slept awful last night, tossed and turned and Poppy slept awful too, she was headbutting and kicking me all bloody night trying too get out i think! I was thinking she might have turned but nope i dont think so i cant still feel her head lodged in my rib cage and feet in my pelvis :dohh:! 

What is everyone upto today?? xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh and DH went on again about having another baby last night saying 'ohhhh what if you fall pregnant again straight away? I would love that wouldnt you?' i was like.'.no thank you not just yet!' What is up with him....he being very strange!!!:wacko: Lets see how long it lasts when Pops comes out screaming! LOL! :haha: I think i have too wait a year anyway dont i after having a CS? Gosh i will have too get on the pill asap before DH has his wicked way with me again! LOL!:dohh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah babyhopes, what a lovely post you made yesterday, it brought a tear to my eye too! Though I wasn't there for you during your mc's as I wasn't on the thread then. So happy you're going to have Poppy tomorrow! And another LO? Funny the turnaround DH has done isn't it?!

AS do you mean it took you 1yr with Gianna or 1yr to get prego this around? Weird that now you get BFP's easily. I'm sure this one is gonna be super sticky!

Thanks MrsMM, I hope so too. What's going on with you at the moment? Where are you in your cycle?

Kendra, can't believe I'm saying this but I'm the exact same boat as you! Got with my ex when I was 16, almost 17, we were together 2 years and were engaged, and he gave me the same thing! :dohh: I'm still bitter about it even though I've been with DH for almost 12 years! He also cheated on me for the last 6 months and gave me evil lies (such as his best mates mam dying - I mean why would you?!) just to get out of seeing me! I was wondering how it would work when I get preggo, I've heard normal birth is fine as long as you don't get another outbreak, which I haven't for 10 years or so.

So :witch: still not arrived, cramps are on and off, spotting has subsided but is still there. I hope she comes soon as I want AF gone by the time I go on holiday. Which is unlikely as my next cycle might be longer as I'll not be on clomid. Oh and babyhopes, yes I'm very excited for Turkey! My e-tickets came today, only 5 weeks tomorrow, yay! :dance:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh claire, outfit sounds lush she will look gorgeous :)

haha your dh sounds well broody and she's not even here yet! Your be preggo again before the end of the year!! The sleepless nights might calm him down for a bit but once she starts sleeping through..watchout! :haha:

Hope you have a lovely last day hun, must be kinda strange knowing its your last day before becoming a mother, obviously i never knew what day mine was going to be and then surprisingly it 
ended up being my due date!

Today, had my friend over with her little girl ivy this morning, then oh's mum popping over this afternoon. So no leaving the house for us today, luckily Thomas doesn't seem to mind days like that sometimes!

mrsp -everything crossed for you hun. when is/was your af due? x


----------



## asibling4gi04

SO..I am around 13dpo today..AF due 4'6 (tomorrow). I have been getting faint positive tests on frer since 8dpo..Last evening I took one and it was the darkest I have had! I also took a Dollar tree one. The dollar tree has a line but VERY light. This morning, with FMU, I took another Dollar Tree, you almost have to squint to see anything. My first appointment is not until 4/20, I am freaking out..take a look please...


I FEEL LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A THIRD ANGEL!!?!?
- FRER -NICE EVENING LINES
- DOLLAR TREE LIGHT BUT THERE EVENING
- FMU DOLLAR TREE TODAY..A SQUINTER!!! 

:shrug::cry:


----------



## asibling4gi04

CLAIRE, the end of your rainbow is tomorrow and the POT OF GOLD begins! yay! :happydance::hugs: so happy for you


----------



## 30mummyof1

I don't know how reliable dollar tree ones are as, as obviously we don't have them here but FRER are defo reliable and you got a brilliant line on that only last night so i don't think you need to worry hun. I know its easy to say but try not to test everyday hun as your just going to send yourself crazy and thats no good for beanie. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks 30 hugs! I need positive feedback


----------



## Flowerbaby

AS i would go with the FRER, i dont trust those dollar tests that people do as ive seen ladies who seem to get mixed signals from them constantly and in my opinion I think they are crap! The FRER is much more sensitive and reliable, stay away from the shitty Dollar tests i command you Jodi !!!!! :gun: LOL!:hugs:

Having a nice day today just about organised, think im ready for a little nap now! It does feel nice knowing Poppy maybe here tomorrow but im nervous incase she has changed position without me realising and i then have too start thinking natural birth etc.......i think i will be gutted in a way! but what will be will be :thumbup:

MrsP have you tested anymore with the spotting subsiding?? There is still a chance you could get that BFP yet chick :hugs:

Rach sounds like you having a nice housey day, i like those days when i dont need to leave the house...think ive got plenty of them coming up for a while!:happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks hopes lol..trying to follow your commands as much as possible! I think Poppy is quite comfy in her position so I am certain things we be as according to planned! ENJOY YOUR LAST DAY WITHOUT KIDS! ENJOY YOUR LAST GOOD SLEEP FOR AWHILE! :haha: LOVE YOU!:hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

*JODI* those lines are looking good, try to relax Hun (I know it's hard), this one is going to be a sticky bean!:dust:


*KENDRA* Next month is the month!! YAY! 


*MRSP* I am hanging in. Still waiting on AF from Feb MC. I have been updating my journal.


*HOPES* On the edge of my seat waiting....


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS MY LOVELY FRIEND MRSMMS! what would I do without you???:shrug::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

I'm still around- still reading daily... Just not saying anything. :shrug: :hi: everyone!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi DG!:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: dg, how you doing? :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes Claire as AS says last proper sleep, even when they sleep through the night its hard not be listening out! what time are you leaving tomorrow? will you be coming on here before you leave? x


----------



## deafgal01

Eh, I have my good and bad days... I had a bad day Saturday and Sunday. Monday was ok, yesterday was great. :shrug:

Claire- hope you have a good labor experience. Not too much longer.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thats no so good :( anything we can help with? :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Eh, no nothing you can help with. :hugs: Thanks for asking... One of them was cuz it was just April 1st. I hate april's fool now. I used to like it but now it's stupid pranks and lies on facebook. :dohh: Glad that's over with now. :thumbup:

Rest of it, really I guess I just bounce back and forth between being hopeful and being disappointed about having to wait longer for my bfp. :shrug: I will get thru this. DH's been great about getting me to laugh and stuff. I think it's harder for me to cope with when I have more free time or something. :shrug: I'm on spring break so as long I keep myself busy or something, I'm fine but when I have nothing to do the whole day, then it gets hard.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi DG, good too see you on here hun xx

Rach I will hopefully get on here too update you all in morning, will get to hospital bt 10.30 and scanned straight away so will let you all know what's happening once I know chick. They will CS me at either 2 or 3pm dependin how biz they are I think.xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah i hate april 1st too, after my so called friend called me at work a few years back ( i was working in the London office that day)to say there were 2 policeman looking for me..wouldn't normally have worried except i had, had an accident in a car park and hit a car and kinda done a runner..i was so scared. I know i had been seen as i had got a letter in the post from police and she knew how much i was shitting myself. So i agree dg!

and sending big virtual :hugs: to you.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ok Claire, yep keep us posted hun..can you take your phone into theatre! lol 
Wishing you all the best just in case you don't get on here then hun, will be thinking about you and can't wait for her arrival :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

I like the harmless pranks- but the more serious ones, I hate with a passion- I saw one on facebook where they were "announcing" being pregnant- I knew it was a prank cuz they have a baby and they aren't planning on any more for a few years yet. Then there is a young girl on my facebook who's pregnant right now (9 weeks) and she announced on april 1st that it was twins- which I also knew was a lie. :grr: Then after all that, my best friend (or supposedly) texts me to tell me she's been kicked out of the school's program she's in and she was upset/needed me. I told her I couldn't meet her cuz I had plans but wasn't there a way to appeal the decision? Later found out that was a lie too. :dohh: Arugh... Think next year if I can- I'll stay in bed the whole day on April 1st and avoid being pranked. Just not funny anymore since it's not harmless pranks now. :hugs: That had to be scary- thinking 2 cops was looking for you. :shock:

Today's alright so far... Lonely day to myself but I got homework that needs to be done... :-= I've been putting them off all day so I think after I see my Arbonne girlfriend, I'll tackle the homework after that.


----------



## asibling4gi04

DG I have to laugh.. I do not like April Fools either but one year (when I had my cat JACK), I told my mom he was pregnant with a litter and she believed me..It took her a day to call me back and say, hey, isnt Jack a boy!?!? lol..:haha: Hugs!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

update" both with 3rd urine of day....[/ATTACH] dollar stree afternoon better than this morning?!?! LOL..Ok I feel better for the time being... Thanks for looking!:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







3mu13.jpg
File size: 2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi DG :wave:, how awful having to endure all that crap on Sunday! And 30, what a stupid joke!

AS, I'd not rely on the cheap tests if I were you, just the more expensive ones, frer's etc. I've heard some people don't get BFP's til quite late on on the cheaper tests & IC's. But hun if i were you I'd stop testing. It'll just worry you un-necessarily :hugs:. When's your first scan? 

Mrsmm, gosh you're having a long cycle! Hope AF comes soon. Will have to read your journal.

Babyhopes, I haven't tested again, I'll test on Friday if no AF. Checked CP before & NO spotting hiding up there! Only once have I had an LP over 12 days, it was in the early days & AF was almost a week late. I'm either 13 or 14 dpo today & no sign of AF so :shrug:. I should follow my own advice to AS & use a better test. I have frer's & superdrug early tests in my bathroom but am too tight to use them! :haha:.

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow chick, rainbow baby here we come!! :baby: 

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

oh wow AS beautiful lines! :wohoo: x


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks mrs pttc..i do not know when first scan is but first appointment is april 20th,..whats going on with you love??:shrug::hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG AS they are beautiful lines!!!!!!! This is for sure your sticky beanie, am so pleased for you!!! MY tests with FMU were never dark, i always waited a while and tested around lunchtime and they were much better. Am so so happy for you chick :happydance: xxx

MrsP you are having a much longer LP this month then, hmmmm....think id be getting the more expensive tests out and having a go! I cant believe how good you are being not testing hun! Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs: xxx

Well girls im out of here.....going out for dinner with DH for a slap up steak night which will be followed by sticky toffee pudding and custard! LOL! The diet starts at 7am tomorrow! Ha Ha! Love you all lots and will update from hospital tomorrow morning :hugs: :flower::kiss:xxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg mrsp - get a FRER might be the best spent few quid you've ever spent!! :)

great lines as, no more testing esp with dollartests!!

Yes dg i saw one or two pregnancy ones - :grr: april falls


----------



## MrsPTTC

asibling4gi04 said:


> thanks mrs pttc..i do not know when first scan is but first appointment is april 20th,..whats going on with you love??:shrug::hugs:

How many weeks will you be at your appointment? I'm sure they can scan you about 6 weeks? 

I know I don't know what's going on with my body this cycle :grr: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

30mummyof1 said:


> omg mrsp - get a FRER might be the best spent few quid you've ever spent!! :)
> 
> great lines as, no more testing esp with dollartests!!
> 
> Yes dg i saw one or two pregnancy ones - :grr: april falls

I've already got some, just want to keep them for when I get a faint one on an ic! Friday I will do it! :D x


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh ok then, fair enough hun :)


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP- :dust: Good luck- bring us another bfp!

Claire- :dust: labor dust to you... Have a good labor... :thumbup: enjoy your last night of freedom before a little baby needs ya 24/7.

As- I see the lines... :thumbup: Great job! Now just try and relax until your appt.

30- :hugs: Thanks for letting me rant about the stupid pranks.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'd better use them soon 30 or they'll go out of date, they must be at least 16 months old :haha:.

Thanks DG! And yes labour :dust: to hopes!

x


----------



## KendraNoell

Eeek can't wait to see the little one Claire has any time now!

Asib your lines look great, try not to stress, I know its so much harder than it sounds but you can't judge the accuracy of the lines because each test is different especially the dollar tree ones. You could end up with one that has less dye than another so the line is lighter or it could be a dud or just about anything. You have the satisfaction of a YES on a digi and several FRERs so I think you will be ok! And third time is a charm!


----------



## KendraNoell

MrsP- yes they told me birth could be totally normal for me so I was excited about that.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Today's the day! Poppy's arriving today! :happydance: Can't wait to pics Claire. 

Omg we had :sex: this morning..just have to share as its the 1st time since Harry's birth! and guess what arrived at same time the :witch: !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Urgh 30, what a bummer :witch: arriving but yay for the BD!

Yes come on poppy!

Still no AF or spotting today, can't concentrate at work, just want to go home & :test:! x


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrspttc, I admire your will power! Any update? Have you tested?/ I agree, your LP is long this cycle! fxd for you! I should be about 6 weeks at first appointment and I want it that way anyway so I do not have to hear, "we dont see anything but at this stage it is too early, come back in two weeks" blah blah blah! :haha: 

CLAIRE, CANNOT WAIT FOR AN UPDATE! WELCOME POPPY ANN! WE ARE WAITING FOR YOU! 

30, YAY FOR THE BD! WOO HOO! AF, well, your DH prob brought her out for you! lol... Hugs!

DG, I am trying to relax..I feel like I am going to explode waiting but I know I cannot and should not! Hugs!

Kendra, you always make sense of things for me! That is one thing I truly admire..Your ability to break things down for me and help me see and cope and a dose of reality here and there! Thank you for that! How is Jackson treating mommy?? Hugs..thanks again! 

LOVE ALL OF YOU SO MUCH IN MY OWN WAY..YOU HAVE SEEN ME THROUGH THE DARK..Hopefully we are done with the walks in the dark!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, quick update, Poppy is definetly breech so am having a c-section at 3pm today! Eeeek its really happening! Hpe u all ok and will catch up later this eve if I can xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Eeek good luck hopes! Can't wait to hear your news! But I'm sure you will be too busy to update later on love! Don't worry about us, we will be waiting for your news when you get time! :hugs:

AS, stuck at work til 4.30. DH has said he wants me to test later tonight. It's good that your appointment isn't earlier as they wouldn't be able to tell anything on a scan. I'm sure everything will be just fine with your beanie :hugs: 

x


----------



## asibling4gi04

HOPES I AM SOOO THRILLED..EXCITED..LOVE YA MAMA!:happydance::hugs:

MRSPTTC GOOD LUCK I WILL BE STALKING! ANY SPOTTING? SYMPTOMS??:shrug::hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Nope, no spotting thank god, cervix is clean as a whistle :haha:. BBS arent sore like usual, no moodiness like normal, no AF cramps....maybe no signs is a good sign?? I have noticed my nipples seem dry though!

x


----------



## asibling4gi04

are the nips dry and itchy or just try?? My nips get prickle/itchy when preggers..I am soooo excited for you! I cannot wait for an update!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg 1 hour and Poppy will be on her way out into the big wide world :wohoo:

Mrs p you are doing so well in not testing..i am feeling so excited for you. No signs can defo be a good sign. :)

Just back from a 2 hour trip to the docs for Harry as he was allergic to the cream the docs perscribed, so got some new stuff to try. It takes 10mins to get there so you can imagine how not impressed i was waiting that long, esp with a hungry tired baby :grr:


----------



## asibling4gi04

WOO HOOT POPPY! THIS MEANS CLAIRE WILL BE BUSY BUSY BUSY! 

30, SOUNDS FRUSTRATING! POOR HARRY! HUGS TO MUM N BOYS!:hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just dry, not itchy. I keep getting twinges in my left side which was the side I ovulated on,but not normal AF pain. It's so frustrating, if I get another BFN I'll be gutted, but if I'm not preggo where is the :witch: :shrug:.

Claire will be in theatre now! :wohoo:

1hr 40 in the docs, what a joke :growlmad:

x


----------



## asibling4gi04

MrsPttc, af due today???? or tomorrow?? I feel positive for you love!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh Poppy must be here now :), well unless they've pushed her back.:shrug:

Yep 1hr 40 rediculous, they are never on time but not usually that bad!

Can't wait for you to :test: mrsp!

Well Harry's been asleep for nearly 4hours, that doc app' must have worn him out bless him! so Thomas and I have been making easter cookies..yummy now time to chill till its time to make Dinner!


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 sounds lovely! I WANT COOKIES! Yes, Poppy is probably here:happydance::flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'd love to share them with you all! but unfortunately going to have to eat a fair few of them...its a hard life!

Mrsp have you tested yet? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Popped to shops on way home & could feel her coming, got home, red blood, not sure if I've ever been this gutted :cry:.

AS AF was 2 days late :hissy:

x


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSPTTC, I am sooo sincerely sorry.. I am at a loss for words.. HUGS! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you hun it means a lot. Love all you lovely ladies! :friends:. Had a good cry, think I'm ok now, just need to tell DH :( x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Love your tickers AS! x


----------



## MrsMM24

*MRSP* sooo sorry AF flew in! :hugs::hugs:


*JODI* aaaaah! Loving that Avatar pic, some looovely dark pink lines!


*POPPY (HOPES)* Welcome!!! I just know you are hear Hun!!! Can't wait for the updates!!! YAY!

:hi: KENDRA, DG, 30, Ladies!!!:hi:


----------



## MrsPTTC

So DH says to me 'you're not upset are you? it was what we expected!' What a wanker! Now I've started bawling again! 

Thanks Mrsmm x


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrsmms24 I pput that avatar up hoping it will bring me luck this round! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh mrsp i am so very sorry, sending big :hugs: to you xx

:hi: mrsmm :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hun. Feel much better now after the initial disappointment. DH still not giving me sympathy like lol, men just don't understand! AF really hurty - got worse since I stopped wearing my moonstone bracelet a few cycles ago - at least it was good for something :haha: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

No men don't get it, ttc is so much harder for a woman as we have to go through it all physically. :grr: Have you got something nice planned for the easter weekend? :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yes I've got an afternoon drinking session on Sunday, tea at my parents with some of the family on Monday, then I've got all next week off! :D (well except next Saturday as I've put my name down for overtime at work :dohh:.) What plans have you got hun?? I wonder how Claire is doing!! x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP :hugs: Sucks that she showed. :grr:

Claire and Poppy- hope you're doing well... I can't wait for a update and a picture... I'm so thrilled for you.

As- how you doing?

I'm holding up good. Had a good day today. Now snuggling with my animals at home after a whole afternoon out with friends. :thumbup:


----------



## KendraNoell

Defo a baby by now and she's just too busy now to post! I wish she had facebook!

I am doing ok, baby is not pleased as I have been really really sick since Monday with a cold. It is kicking my ASS! One of the worst I've ever had. I'm so tired and I can't seem to get better :( baby does not like my constant coughing!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi ladies, sorry for late update! Baby Poppy was born at 3.27pm yesterdasy, weighing 7ponds 1 ounce, she is perfect! Kept me awake all night tho as bf,ing every 2 hours for an hour so am pooped! Will update more wen I can xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Ladies :happydance::happydance:
How are you all.... sorry been away for soo long Nico been in out of hospital with being sick a reflux problem but hes now on gaviscon for babies sooo alot better now :thumbup:

Huge gratz claire and baby poppy :flower::hugs::hugs: 
Gratz to as also :happydance:
Im gonna gobk readupon all whats been going on :thumbup: then will be back :haha: 
Missed you all sooo much, its going well tho not as bad as I thought it would,every 3hrs nico is fed and starla 4ish at night sooo its goood 7am Im off to bed and OH is looking after them for the morning I nnnneeeddd sllleeeppp :haha: xx :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh Claire congratulations, you must be on :cloud9: Well done hun. I think i win with the closest weight guess?! :haha:
She is a hungry baba already isn't she!, How are you feeling after the op?Hope your able to get some rest :hugs:

Sounds good mrsp, i would love a good drinking session! but think i will have to wait till the 21st. Meeting up in Wolverhampton with uni friends, think i am going alone as well as Oh's mum hasn't said she'd look after both boys. Going to be strange staying in a hotel room on my own! No snoring, no babies!

:hi: Laura, sounds like your doing a brill job! Have you got any new pics? :) Do you share your room still?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay Claire!! (I'll stop calling you babyhopes now, it seems wrong since you're now a mammy!!) Congratulations!! Can't wait to see a pic. Hope you manage the bf'ing ok x 

Laura! So glad you're back, we missed you! Poor Nico, my friends baby had that, she had a terrible time with it. Any more pics you can share? x


----------



## asibling4gi04

CLAIRE! CONGRATS! WELCOME BEAUTIFUL BABY POPPY!:yipee::headspin:

Laura nice to see you..thanks for the congrats! Your babies are gorgeous! I hope you get the rest that you need!

HI EVERYONE..:hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Congrats Claire I am sure she is perfect in every way! I can't wait for my baby boy to get here!!!


----------



## Iamblessed

congrats claire!! Was wondering how you have been so just decided to check on your name and found that you had your baby!! Wishing you the best with baby poppy!! :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, thanks for all the congrats! Awww I'm so in love with my little princess! Not done very well with the bf'ing though, I gave up after 24 hours! I don't think I was barely producing anything as Poppy was constantly starving and we were both getting more and more stressed out so I decided too bottle feed and its the best decision I have made! Poppy is so much more content, happy and chilled and I am too! Will update with sum piccies tmor.xx

Hope everyone ok, will catch up on all your posts tomorrow girls! Xx

Iamblessed thanks chick, hope you ok! Not too long to go now! Hugs xx


----------



## KendraNoell

Aww, I wouldn't give up on breastfeeding! They say it can take 3-4 days to really know what's going to happen! But if it makes you both less stressed then ya gotta do what you gotta do :) Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh nice to hear from you Claire.Are you home now? Can't wait for pics x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah now sweet hun, I love that word princess, my DH calls me it :blush:. I don't blame you on the bf'ing front. Do what you feel is best. I am going to give it a try even though I don't like the thought of it but if it didn't work I wouldn't force it :thumbup:. I can't wait to see pics x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes like mrsp says all you can do is give things a go and you find out what things work for you and what don't, i certainly don't follow all the 'rules'!!:haha:


----------



## Iamblessed

Claire-I can't wait til its my turn but I am going to try and relax and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy as I will be induced at 39 weeks and this will be my last baby. I am getting so excited to meet this little princess. Also I am doing well just having the normal end of the pg aches and pains. So glad to see you are doing good !! Again congratulations!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm just desperate that bf-ing works for me because we won't be able to afford formula since I won't be working!


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- if in the beginning it's not working, you can try the boobs first, then give formula to top off. Eventually the breast milk should kick in. :shrug: I don't really know what advice to give- I've seen all sorts- from only bm, to only formula, or various combinations of both.


----------



## MrsMM24

*DG* glad that time out with friends is helping Hun!:dust:


*CLAIRE* YAY!! :hi: POPPY!!!


*LAURA* so nice to have you stop in, soooo glad NICO is doing better. :flower:


*JODI* LOOOVE LOVE LOVE the Avatar pic, I believe this is it Hun!:flower:


*MRSP* :hugs::flower: sorry you didn't get that emotional support that you needed, DEF love not having to deal with the lack of... Men... smh! I just don't do 'em.... :haha:


*AFM...* Well,I have been gone a few days, in that time, AF arrived on Thursday midday, then we were out looking at homes, and then there was Easter yesterday (Happy Easter - belated) and today, absolutely no spotting, no sign of AF as she ended yesterday evening. So, my doc was called Friday and I have my HSG scheduled for this Thursday! Soooooo much going on. But I am happy AF has come and gone and we are looking at TTC again in a couple weeks. Looks like I have a testing date, tentatively... YAY, seems like forever. Hoping we have a NY Baby brewing! :dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

All sounding good mrsmm, can't wait for you to start ttc again. Good luck with the hsg on thurs. 

Got a teething Harry here so sometimes its like he's been swapped with another baby :( but not his fault bless him.

and oh how i miss nappies..we went to the supermarket today must have been in there less than an hour, had to take Thomas to toilet 4 times, 3 wees and still he managed to wet himself on the way home in the car! I hope it gets easier soon!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha ha Mrsmm, yes I do think you have it better having a DW instead of a DH!! Men!

Wow you are a busy bee at the moment! We are cycle buddies as Thursday was also cd1 for me! Not expecting to ovulate for a while though as I had long cycles before clomid! Good luck with ttc again & yay for AF finally coming! :D

30, oh god, how did you manage with your shopping & Thomas needing the loo so many times! I know our toilets in Asda are past the check outs! Bless him...

x


----------



## KendraNoell

Jodi how are you doing? Any symptoms?

I am not having a good day. At all. Was having loads of BH contractions so when I got home I had text my husband because he was out riding his motorcycle in the nice weather and had told him if I fell asleep I didn't mean to cause I was laying in bed trying to stop my contractions. I get a message an hour later saying he was with a friend " in the mountains " (the closest "mountains" to where I live is a good 90 miles away) and I pretty much freaked out on him. I don't think its fair that he just takes off and goes that far away from home when this baby could essentially be here right around the corner. That and with the preterm labor and everything else I've been dealing with this is the point where he needs to be close in case something happens. Basically he told me that he was sure it wasn't serious enough for me to go to the hospital and if it was that there would be enough time for him to get home. That's not the freaking point! I swear men are so stupid....


----------



## 30mummyof1

Luckily oh was with me, but when i do go alone its going to be a nightmare. Can i keep him in nappies forever???!!
Got Harry a bumbo, because he seems to like sitting up now and looking around but Thomas thinks its a potty, so i dread to think what i am going to find in it at some point!!

Got to take Harry for his next lot of injections in a bit, poor thing. Least that will be it until he's 1 then :)

Thats 3 of us that started af on thursday then, what a coincidence :shrug:

Kendra, that is well out of order. The only time my oh left me was for work and he made sure he kept in contact with me as sometimes he was 2hours away. I would be fuming. :grr:


----------



## 30mummyof1

How you doing Claire? have you had lots of visitors? x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi all! Mrsmms24 thanks for your optimism! I cannot wait for you to start your TTC very soon! will be stalking! 

Kendra, So sorry your hubby is being so insensitive. I dont get it! I wish I could say something to comfort you or make sense of it!

mrspttc, how are you???

30, whats news? How are the boys?

CLAIRE MISS YOU! WANT TO SEE POPPY!

DG, HOW IS SPRING BREAK GOING??

AFM, NO NAUSEA TO SPEAK OF YET AND THIS WORRIES ME SO BADLY AS I FEEL HISTORY MAY REPEAT ITSELF THOUGH MY TESTS ARE DARK DARK DARK. MY ONLY SYMPTOMS ARE SORE BBS, MOOD SWINGS, INSOMNIA AND A MILD CRAMPY TWINGE HERE AND THERE..OTHER THAN THAT, I FEEL LIKE EVERY DAY NORMAL..OH, I AM THIRSTY AND HUNGRY ROUND THE CLOCK... IDK..4/20 CANNOT BE HERE FAST ENOUGH! HUGS! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

30, I hope Thomas doesn't use Harry's bumbo seat as a potty!!! :rofl:

AS - don't worry about the lack of nausea - every pregnancy is different, you might just get a nice and easy pregnancy - and it's very early for you, some people don't seem to get MS until 5-6 weeks!

I am fine thank you, AF almost gone, so will be time to start again soon! Think I'll buy some OPK's this month as it's my first cycle post clomid, I like conducting little experiments lol.

x


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks mrspttc//I just feel to "normal" to be preg..I wonder if taking progestrone cream helps nausea stay away ?? IDK?? AS FOR YOU CONDUCTING EXPERIMENTS I A VERY POSITIVE APPROACH! I CANNOT WAIT FOR THE POSITIVE OUTCOME YOU SOOOOO DESERVE ! Good luck hun! :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Asib- my spring break officially ended last night. :brat: Oh well, only 7 more weeks to summer. :cloud9: I can't wait. It was still a good spring break- lazy one at that. :haha: :thumbup:

How's everyone doing?


----------



## MrsPTTC

:wave: hi DG I'm fine thanks, how is DH's :spermy: getting along?

Oh AS thank you so much, I hope so too! :hugs: Though i am sitting on a bus into town & there's a screaming baby doing my head in! There's been occasions lately when I'm starting to wonder if I can cope & if its a good thing we're childless! :dohh:

x


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSPTTC, FUNNY YOU SHOULD SAY THAT! THERE WAS A SCREAMING BABY AT THE CHILDRENS HOSPITAL YESTERDAY I HAD TO TAKE GI IN FOR A TUMYM X-RAY AND I THOUGHT TO MYSELF..WOW, AM I NUTS FOR WANTING THIS SOOOO VERRRY BADDDLY?? SHHHH...OUR SECRET! US AND BNBS! :haha:

DG, GI IS ON SPRING BREAK UNTIL THE 15TH...I GUESS ITS DIFF EVERYWHERE.. HOWS THINGS?:shrug:


----------



## KendraNoell

Asib I was never nauseas so it could just be random pregnancy symptoms this time! Twinges/cramping is always a good thing and you know that :) it means baby is burrowing! Yay!


----------



## asibling4gi04

aw Kendra thanks I hope and pray you are right,..I know its hard for you to share your positive thoughts with me for fear of disappointment at my end but right now, positive reinforcement from you ladies is all I have to cling to while I wait! Big Hugs! How are you??


----------



## 30mummyof1

I did have nausea AS, but not until at least 5 weeks it may have even be 6 weeks. So please try and stay positive - 10days and counting till your app :wohoo:
Yep cramping good sign :) 
Hope Gianna ok? 

Well my 1st day of not even trying to get Thomas to nap, and he's still got a lot more energy left than me! I feel very lucky to have had 2 1/2 yrs of napping!


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:OH NO 30 SO THOMAS IS DONE WITH NAPS?? OH MY! :hugs::hugs: I bet he will get back into them eventually..they come and go in phases.

Gianna is ok thanks,.we had a little scare..she has trouble moving her bowels and she got sick and passed out in the bathtub. I had to call rescue and my sister had to lift her out of the tub for me. She is home and doing great now..that is the short version of the story.

I am trying to remain positive..very difficult but thanls..yes let the count down begin..

10 MORE DAYS UNTIL WE KNOW OUR BABY'S FATE 
:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

That must have been so scary, glad she is ok now :) x


----------



## MrsPTTC

asibling4gi04 said:


> MRSPTTC, FUNNY YOU SHOULD SAY THAT! THERE WAS A SCREAMING BABY AT THE CHILDRENS HOSPITAL YESTERDAY I HAD TO TAKE GI IN FOR A TUMYM X-RAY AND I THOUGHT TO MYSELF..WOW, AM I NUTS FOR WANTING THIS SOOOO VERRRY BADDDLY?? SHHHH...OUR SECRET! US AND BNBS! :haha:
> 
> DG, GI IS ON SPRING BREAK UNTIL THE 15TH...I GUESS ITS DIFF EVERYWHERE.. HOWS THINGS?:shrug:

AS is Gi ok??

Ha ha. I was telling DH today my rose tinted spectacles are well & truly off! :haha: I don't know what it is, just lately I'm starting to look on the bright side of not having kids. About time I guess, 19months of wishing I was like my friends & then found out at the weekend they've been envying us for being able to do what we want when we want! :dohh: REALLY looking forward to my FS appointment 2 weeks tomorrow though! x


----------



## deafgal01

As- it's never fun to worry about little ones when things like that happen (like to GI). :shock: Glad she's home now and is ok. Poor kid.

No idea how DH's spermies are doing. :shrug: He says they're going to do another blood work to check the levels this Friday to make sure the levels are all looking good and that the 2nd med is helping to prevent the issue that they came across when he was on the 1st med (which he still is on too). I lost track of time. :haha: 

Work is work... :shrug: I got a new student last night so that was fun... She's a good kid. Crazy how they always seem to have new students join the dorm at start of school year and NEAR the end of the year. :shock: I'm supposed to have 3 new ones in my dorm before end of this month so that's a lot of girls under my care. :shock: I am currently waiting to hear if we are able to use a teacher aide (and give them overtime) to help me out in the dorm for like an hour or an hour and half because i cannot properly supervise all of them on my own without risking something to happen where I'm not supervising. Anyone know how to clone me? :haha: Just 7 more weeks. :yipee: I cannot wait for summer... I'm ready for summer break already.

Yep, seems every school does their spring break at different times. :shrug: Not all the schools in my state have the same spring break. :dohh: For example, the school I work at had theirs last week- but one of the student I have, her sibling had their spring break the last week of March. :shrug: I think last year DH and I had different spring breaks but this year we had ours the same time... Or maybe I'm dreaming that up. I don't remember.

How's everyone doing? I can't wait for you to get your appt either, MrsP. I find it funny that your friends (who are parents) are envious of your child-free time. :haha: I know the feeling all too well. I think the same to myself lately too. :rofl: Good thing I don't have to worry about arranging babysitters or anything before going out on dates with DH. :thumbup: I get to leave my pets home this Friday night and they'll be fine til DH and I get back Saturday night- all I have to do is give my parents the extra key to check in on the pets Saturday morning and feed/water/let the dog out for potty.

Well gonna let this post and go off to do my own thing. Hope you're all doing great.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi DG, good luck to DH on Friday! Sorry work has got you so busy! In the UK the spring holidays are always over Easter but different schools break up at different times. They get 2 weeks off for Easter. Your summer holidays must be a lot earlier than ours, our 6 week holidays start in July, though there's always a half term week at the end of May.

I tell you finding pet sitters is almost as bad as baby sitters! We've got a dog & 2 cats & its hard!

x


----------



## deafgal01

I don't think pet sitters is that hard to find. :shrug: Then again it's only one dog that I gotta think of (the cat can take care of herself if we leave out enough food). :shrug: So maybe that's why it doesn't seem that hard to me. :dohh: I have people interested in taking care of my dog for me. :rofl: There's like 3 I know of in the area/city and then 1 good friend out of town who does it for me whenever I take a trip out of state. :thumbup: I got my list of "petsitters". :haha: Just need to have a baby so I can create a list of "babysitters". :dohh:

Breaks- well, we have 8 weeks off for summer. We used to have 10 weeks off last summer, and I know once we had 11 weeks off or more. :shrug: They're changing our school to a "balanced" school schedule. So with that, we'd have more time off during the year rather than in summer. I don't have an issue with that since it means my paychecks will start up sooner rather than later after having summer break. We don't have a proper fall break, so with this change we'd have a week off for fall break, a week off for thanksgiving, 2 weeks for Christmas, maybe 2 weeks in spring break and I forget what else. But it's more spread out with this change. :shrug: This past year, we had 2 days off for fall break, then 2 days off for thanksgiving, and rest is normal (1 week spring, 2 weeks december/jan for christmas). It's interesting how every country/city do their school schedule differently from each other. :thumbup: Kinda ironic the only ones complaining are the teacher aides about this change- but it's understandable since they don't really earn overtime hours to save up towards such breaks. :dohh:


----------



## asibling4gi04

ladies, I just want to thank you all so much for asking about Gi. It touches my heart and means so much! She is doing rather well at the moment! Thanks again! MRSPTTC, I do find myself envying others that can come and go as they please, save money, etc etc but I sooo badly want/wanted Gi to have a sibling to be here for her when I am gone. She is Autistic and will need guidance her entire life. Thats why I have not thrown in the towel just yet.. Thanks for supporting me ladiies//feeling that empty feeling today like nothng is happening in me.. IDK..Cant stop the tears!:cry::cry:


----------



## deafgal01

As you will give GI the sibling she needs/deserves. Hang in there. :hugs: so pleased to hear she is doing better. She is a very special girl!


----------



## asibling4gi04

dg if you ever meet Gi you will fall in love..everyone does..thanks so much.your post made me cry..I have been crying a lot lately..

CLAIRE? POPPY ANN?? COME OUT COME OUT WHEREVER YOU ARE!:happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

As- I have seen a few pictures. Already fell in love with your daughter. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

DG... :cry::cry::cry::cry: :hugs::hugs: YOU ARE SO SWEET!


----------



## deafgal01

I just know the day I finally meet you and GI, she will just melt my heart even more in person. :hugs: Hey, never know maybe you and I get to be bump buddies together. :shrug: The time for you to have a bfp and KEEP it til baby's full term and ready will come.


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS DG but this has to be it or I am done I think..Too old to keep trying..so whats news with you??:hugs::shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

Well blood works for dh Friday. I have 9 students in my dorm- will have 10 next week. :shock: they are working on getting another staff temporary in my dorm for safety/supervision reasons.


----------



## asibling4gi04

let me know how the bw goes..thats good news right?? more help for you?:shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

Oh yes!!! I need the help. Youngest two is 3 and 5 years old then the oldest is like 11. :dohh: give me help if I gotta supervise all of them in like two or three places at same time in the dorm. :haha: I am surprised I have not grown any gray hair yet.

Yup hope for good news that we can be one step closer rather than stuck in limbo for a baby.


----------



## asibling4gi04

GOOD..ALL GOOD NEWS..HOPEFULLY IT WILL ALL STAY GOOD NEWS FOR ALL OF US!!!:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Must be a quiet day for the other ladies in here. :dohh: You and I've been such chatterboxes. :haha: Oh wait, maybe it's the time zone. It gets busy during the night for us (while you sleep As and I'm at work). :shrug:

Hope everyone's doing good. I'm surviving. :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

:hi:Hi ladies!!!!!! So sorry i havent been on for ages but been such a busy mammy!! Poppy is doing great! Am having the usual newborn sleepless nights with her but then last night was fab, she was up at 12,3 and 6am for feeds so i managed too get a couple of hours kip inbetween, the most ive had since having her a week ago! I got the baby blues for a couple of days and DH thought i was having a meltdown as all i did was cry, cry and cry more! LOL! Bloody hormones! But feel much better today! My boobies are starting too soften aswell so thats shows that the pregnancy hormones are leaving my body at last as the milk is subsiding, bloody hell they effing hurt! eeeekkkk!:cry:

Still trying too post piccies on here, for some reason they wont upload as it saying file to large everytime i try too upload so am gutted as ive got pics from my section when she was placed on me as soon as the cord was cut and loads of new ones i want too show you all.....i will try and figure it out today and get them sorted! :thumbup:

How is everyone else?? Now ive updated you all i will go back and read all your posts, have missed ya's but im back now! yaaayyyy! :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Grrr.....still cant upload these bloody pics, any ideas girls?:shrug:

Have managed to upload a new ticker with a pic of Poppy when she was a few hours old but thats the best i can do for now!!! :cloud9:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: Claire lovely to hear from you! 
Yes post baby boobs kill don't they when full with milky, ouchy :hugs: Lovely little pic of Poppy, how do you uplaod, i click on post reply button and then the attach button. I don't mind having a go if you want to email me them? my email is [email protected]
Thats pretty good for last night then at 1 week, it will get easier hun..i promise. :) and when you get the 1st smiles then that definitely helps too.

:hi: dg and as, yes must have missed you because of the time difference, although i haven't been able to get onto until now either (12.20pm) as my parents have been visiting.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Claire!! Congrats! Shes the most precious ticker I have seen!! Awe! ;)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Will have another go Rach, if not i will email you them and see what you can do with them...im not very good with technology! It was easy to do it with my iphone but for some reason the file is too large with the photos of my camera :shrug:

My parents have been here for the past few days and im ready for a break from them now! LOL! they starting to drive me nuts! I havent been out the house since i got home on sunday as i cant walk too far because im still sore and im dying too get out! I might walk too the shop but i know they will want too accompany me there! Im trying too drop hints that i dont need them round this weekend but they already planned there weekend here and sorted out what meals they gona cook etc......bless them they have been fab but a week in there company is driving my slightly nuts!!!! :brat:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Okay here goes girls....1st pic is of me on the morning of section, then little Poppy as soon as she appeared into the world x:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







poppy 017.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5









poppy 018.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 9









poppy 019.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6









poppy 020.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 7









poppy 021.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg, i've got tears in my eyes, lovely pics hun. She is so gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks hun! I get tears everytime i look at them too! They let us take photos right the way through it so got some lovely keepsakes photos of her birth for her, some are quite gory too! LOL ! But oh so lovely!:cloud9:

How are the boys? How long did it take you too get Harry into a routine? Any good tips? the midwife has told us too let her be for the first couple of weeks, but everyone keeps saying i should be getting her sorted now! :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'd agree just let her be her for a couple more weeks, honestly routines are wasted at too young an age they don't understand. I think Harry was about 4 weeks when we introduced the bath,bottle and bed and we had our 1st stn at 5 weeks (about 8hrs) He's had 3 naps a day since about that time too.

Our routine is:

He wakes about 8 or 9, has a bottle, a nap around 10.00 for half hour then a bottle, bottle and nap at 12.00 for about 3hours. Then a bottle at 4ish, nap about 5.00 for half hour and bottle at 6. Bath at 7.30 then bottle 7.45 and asleep for 8.00.
I recommend the book - sleep: the easy way to peaceful nights. We used it for Thomas too and i swear by it. Thomas dropped night feed at 10wks and Harry at 9 wks.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww thanks for that hun, i shall purchase that book then. Sounds like a good routine you got there!:thumbup:

At the minute i am sleeping in the nursery with Poppy! DH says my snoring is really bad still and it is easier for me too get up and feed her in there, i think i will be with her until about 4 weeks then i'll go back into our room. I feel like i barely see my DH these days as im so bloody tired when he gets home from work, i have no energy for him! We organising a sexy night in a few weeks when my parents will come and stay and we will go away for the night so am looking forward to that! My DH is well chuffed that my bits are still in tact! Ha Ha!!! :winkwink:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Gorgeous photos sooo angelic!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats just the way it is for a while unfortunately, the oh's have to understand. We're both still tired even now, just because oh is always working at mo and i'm doing everything round house and for the boys with hardly any help

ahh that sounds great, would love a 'sexy' night with my oh but his parents still seem a little reluctant to have them both over night. The best we've got plannedtogether is a wedding in 2 weeks where we will take them with us till about 6.00 then his mum and dad will come and pick them up and put them to bed at our house so we can stay and drink!
and my night out next sat where i have a hotel room with a queen size bed to myself. Although i'll probably be too drunk to appreciate it! :haha:
:haha: at your bits still being intact!


----------



## MrsMM24

*POPPY and MOM* How Beautiful! I teared up... has me remembering why I am putting myself through so many hopeless cycles, so many devastating results, and numerous uncomfortable testing... You two are georgous and I hope to one day be adding another to our family and feeling the way that I know you do right now! Thanks for sharing:flower:

______________________________________________________
*AFM...* just waiting around, HSG appt this afternoon, donations are currently set for next week if all goes well. FXD!:dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

AS, glad Gi is ok now. Sorry you had an emotional day yesterday :hugs: Hope you're feeling better today. How long til your scan now??

Claire - your pics are fab, she's just gorgeous! Congrats again. No wonder you are on :cloud9:. Sooo jealous! Can't believe you are thinking about sexy time already! Ha ha!

MrsMM, good luck with the HSG hun, and yay for the donations!

Hi to everyone else :hi:

Officially less than 2 weeks for my appt now! (only just though lol) I'm starting to get anxious/excited for it!

x
x


----------



## KendraNoell

Claire she is gorgeous and perfect <3


----------



## deafgal01

Claire- beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing. i can't believe she's finally here for you now. She's precious.

As- how is GI now and how are you doing?

:hi: to all the ladies.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi dg..I am ok trying to get through these next 4 days.. Gi is great thanks! How bout you?/ Thanks for caring!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrspttc. I go in on the 20th hoping for a scan than, I will be almost 6 weeks by that time....fxd there is a baby in there//still feeling emoty. How are you?:hugs::shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

I'm headachy and tired. Cannot wait for this afternoon... Meeting at 10, then lunch with coworker, then finally home. Maybe a quickie if dh is not too drained from the vampires snacking on his blood supply. Then definitely a trip to south bend (after we give my parents a key to our house to check on Hope tomorrow am).


----------



## asibling4gi04

SOUNDS LIKE A JAM PACKED DAY... I AM TOO DRAINED FOR A QUICKEY OR A SLOWY! :haha: GIANNAS AT MY EXS THIS WEEKEND SO MAYBE I CAN CATCH UP ON SOME WELL NEEDED REST! HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND..SEEMS LIKE YOU AND I ARE THE ONLY REGULARS LEFT ON HERE DAILY...I AM WAY TO SCARED TO EVEN POST A DOT ON THE FIRST TRI BOARD. I AM NOT FEELING SO PREGGO..ANYWAY, HUGS!:hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Not long now AS! I'm sure everything will be fine fun :hugs:. I'm ok, think I might end up O'ing early this non clomid cycle, will buy some OPKs this afternoon :thumbup: x


----------



## asibling4gi04

YAY! OPK AWAY! YOU CAN DO IT...BD BD BD GET IN HIS PANTS AND BABY DANCE :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

LMFAO!! :rofl: Love it AS! Opk not very dark but perhaps a bit darker than would normally be on cd9 :shrug: & my pee was quite dilute. x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thinking of you as, every new day is a day closer hun :)

Hopefully not long now till you ov' mrsp, are you still planning a mix of bd and ai? :)

Spoke to my friend up in Newcastle last night, she's just started the procedure's for ivf. Basically she will find out at the end of May if its worked! so excited for her. I just pray it works, they have been trying about 4yrs.

:hi: to everyone else :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhh sounds like you gona O early this month then MrsP, this could be your lucky month with you not being on the clomid! How exciting! Sending you lots of babydust :dust:

AS sorry to hear you are feeling empty right now, i hope that when you go for your scan you see a little beanie in there, im sure you will! Are you having HCG test? Keep smiling and keep thinking positive and if you cant then im doing it for you anyway!!! :hugs:

DG you have got a nice weekend organised, where is South Bend and what is there? Hope you and DH get to :sex:

Well Poppy kept me awake all night last night! Bless her little cotton socks, she is suffering with a bit of colic and has barely pooed the last two days, infact today she hasnt at all. I saw the midwife earlier and she told me its common in a bottle fed baby and not too worry but the poor little mite is straining away and to no avail.....im giving her a little bit of water between her feeds so hoping this will help :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh poor little Poppy, yes it is normal for babies, Harry didn't poo for nearly 2 weeks after the 1st black poo! I was so worried but then once he did, it was once a day after that.
Poor you, no sleep last night :( is dh helping out at all?


----------



## Flowerbaby

yes im quite worried as Poppy has been pooing after every feed and now nothing! have started her on infacol for her colic/trapped wind so hoping it may help. Is Harry still just one poo a day? gosh you must have been worried sick if nothing for 2 weeks, im panicing now after 24 hours!:wacko:

My DH is back at work and working til late every night, typical! so im not getting much help from him but my parents are over every day so my mam is doing the day feeds for me which is a great help! DH liiterally just cuddles her when he gets home, he will feed her if she due but he not getting up during night, thats why i sleep in her nursery as its easier for me too just get on with it!:thumbup: Did your OH help much with night feeds? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

He did fri or sat night then maybe another night if he was working from home the next day so pretty good really considering he has to be up about 5.30 every day and sometines not getting home till late.

Yes 1 poo on average, occasionally he'll miss one or have 2 in one day!


----------



## Flowerbaby

yes that is really good of him! I always knew i would be chief feeder but when DH is home he does try and do his bit. he going out too wet babys head tomorrow night, hmmmm i wonder what time he will be home! lol! x 

i can cope with Poppy doing one poo a day, that would be fab! lol! she was doing 4 or 5 before wednesday and her little bum was getting so sore! 1 big one would suit me fine! lol! how is Harrys eye now? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Claire, I hope so! You hear of people conceiving on clomid breaks! But if not, I can at least enjoy my holiday more! 

Sorry poppy's not feeling so great, bless her. 

30, do you know if your friend up here had a long wait to start the IVF?

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

uh oh, wetting the babies head - hope he's home at a reasonable time. My oh was in a mess when he celebrated Thomas's but not yet wetted Harry's! when he was born he told me he was going out in Jan! :haha:

Mrsp, she got started straight away..said there is no waiting list which i was really surprised at as i'm pretty sure there is where i live.


----------



## KendraNoell

I started bleeding a bit today, had a lot of bright red blood on TP when I wiped, next time I went to the bathroom, nothing. I think I'm starting to lose pieces of my plug... lots of vaginal pain and pressure as well.

Other than that I've been so busy/exhausted/stressed to really post a lot. Sorry :( I gotta work up until baby gets here so it takes everything out of me.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Kendra hope you are okay hun, try too take it as easy as you can chick, i know how tiring it is in the final weeks, its not much fun. Sending you hugs:hugs:

Well Poppy managed to poo today after a lot of screaming and squirming and pushing, it broke my heart too see her in so much pain and her poo came out like playdo! strange! So i hope thats her done and she is back to her normal self now, bless her heart :baby::cloud9:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah that sounds like it Kendra, although could still be a few weeks before you give birth. Think i lost more over the course of about 3 weeks! 

ahh glad Poppy's got it out now, i now what you mean about playdo! :haha: Hope she's back on track :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Claire glad Poppy got it all out bless her!

30 - that's great your friend got in straight away, fingers crossed if necessary then it will be the same for me! BTW love your WTT#3 in 2013!!

Take it easy Kendra!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes mrsp, thought that was good as don't think its like that down here.
She got the tests done privately though which came back that basically the reason it wasn't happening is that they are incompatible. Maybe that hurried things up as there wasn't really anything else they could try, not sure :shrug:
Hows your opk looking? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah bless, it really is their last resort then :( I worry that could be the problem with Mr P and I, how awful for them.

Well I think I was premature in thinking ovulation was coming early this cycle. I got some (TMI) jelly like cm the other day, I couldn't quite tell if it was ewcm or not, but now I don't think so. It was weird. My CP is softening & opening a bit so I think I'm getting there, but - OPK again yesterday. TBH I'm glad as we only DTD this morning, so need some time to get some swimmers up there! :blush: x


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- do take it easy and take care of yourself. Sounds like your body is getting ready for baby's arrival.

:hi: to everyone else! Hope y'alls are doing alright.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh hun, i hope not. Fx everything is ok. Well thats lucky then really, still time to get those :spermy:'s on their merry little way!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hun, we'll be busy in bed :sex: for the next week I think! x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP good luck. :dust: Hope the spermies meet the egg for you this cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you DG! Hope things move forward for you too :thumbup: x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP thanks... I hope so too. I forgot to take my opk all week so I did one this morning... faint 2nd line so I might have already ovulated. :dohh: Oh well... I didn't really get in a good chance with bd over the past week. I managed to do one on Saturday/Sunday of the previous weekend I think, then nothing until last Friday afternoon. :shrug: Oh well. I will check with opk later today again to see if it gets lighter or darker, if it gets lighter I will know it means I already ovulated. I haven't gotten the results of DH's blood works yet but hopefully will find out tomorrow sometime.


----------



## KendraNoell

Uggggh so I have been fighting this nasty cold/crud for 2 weeks now, today I woke up and my throat was super swollen and its not red just light light pink in a lot of areas... not sure if its strep or not, I was thinking maybe I had a sinus infection after the cold never went away but I don't have any green snot so that would be the big indicator... either way I have a Dr appt in the morning so I am just gonna see what my throat does.


----------



## deafgal01

Hope the dr can tell you what is going on with your throat. Never fun to have such things. :hugs: Hope you're feeling better soon Kendra!


----------



## KendraNoell

I am feeling a bit better, now I'm "nesting"... cleaned the shower and the outside of the shower in all the grout and stuff, cleaned all the baseboard heaters, spot cleaned any dirty spots on the floor, and putting the car seat in today sometime!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning everyone!

Hows everyone today? well i'm on countdown for my night away with uni mates, going to be messy i think/hope! but also just looking forward to some peace and quiet! have a 2 1/2 hr train trip first, so i can listen to my ipod and read uninterupted!! :)

Thomas is doing pretty well with potty training, we've progressed with wee's, he will say he needs a wee even with clothes on and out of the house now, but poo's we've regressed and he never even seems to try and make the potty! :shrug: luckily its only been when we have been at home, think i need to try and get him on the potty first thing, Its just i'm usually busy with Harry then :doh:

Harry's doing well, 4 months tomorrow, can't believe it! Just waiting for his eye appointment now.


----------



## asibling4gi04

claire, thank goodness Poppy is doing better "going" :thumbup: How are you feeling? 

Kendra, how are you dear?? The countdown begins. Than you will have your precious Jackson and feel somewhat human again! Hugs!

DG, No bw results for DH yet??? How are you??

MRS P, ALL THAT bd! You are sure to catch some spermies!:happydance:

30, glad the potty training is going rather well. it can be such a task. I think its one of the hardest herdles to overcome as a parent! Good luck. 4 months already?? WOW. TIME FLIES..Pictues are always welcome!:hugs:

AFM, Tests are still bringht pink, but I am not feeling preggers. In fact the only real tummy prob is loose bowels here and there but I had that with my Blighted Ovum.. Friday cannot come fast enough..I feel bad news coming on. Hugs everyone.. I need them! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh yes i agree with you there as. I will try and post some new pics soon :)

Oh hun, i hope everything is ok. Roll on 20th for you. what time is your app'? x


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 my appointment is 8:30a.m. eastern standard time. They say it will be a few hour appointment... :shrug::hugs::cry: I just know..30, A woman knows her body better than anyone..I am grieving already.. Love u ladies and thank you for supporting me and my foolish thoughts of giving my daughter a sibling at my age... Bless you all!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

We're 5 hours ahead, so i will be thinking of you around 1.30pm our time. Update us when you can hun, we are all here for you. I'm staying positive that everything is ok:hugs:
40 still young these days for babies so don't rule yourself out yet hun, big hugs x


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 THANKS SOOO MUCH YOU make me feel hopeful though I just feel soooo gutted! I will promise to update ASAP after appointment! sooo thanks for the thoughts and for being here for me!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Anytime hun :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

As- you'll have to fill us in on that appt. :hugs: I'm praying for some good news even though you're already feeling out.

Nope, no word on the bw from DH yet. Hopefully we'll know this afternoon. I'm doing good. I have been using opk yesterday and today but I think I missed the surge- there was a faint 2nd line yesterday and today there's almost none so I ovulated before I got home Saturday night.


----------



## asibling4gi04

oh dg. sorry you missed the peak! Keep us updated on the results! thanks for thinking of me!:hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

I am 1 cm dialated!!!!!! And baby is -1 station which means he is almost fully engaged. I was kinda shocked wasn't expected to be dialated already!

But everyone has been telling me how they were dialated for weeks before the baby actually came so it may not mean anything. I am being optimistic that he will be here within a week to 10 days though.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Yay kendra!! Cant wait!! Afm, nausea has arrived tonigh not eve able to keep water down..yay i hope this is my sign!! ;)


----------



## KendraNoell

36 weeks for those who haven't seen it on my facebook page :)
 



Attached Files:







36.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 30mummyof1

We don't get checked until we're overdue here in UK Kendra but yes i was 2cm when i was a week over and then 3 for a couple days before going into labour! but i think least it hurries the labour process along a little!

:wohoo: as, so happy for your nausea!!. Your be regretting wanting it after a while i'm sure! but i can totally understand how much you needed to feel it for reassurance :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks 30! yes I went from tea and donuts to pretzels and ginger ale in the morning at work!:haha::thumbup: I welcome it if it stays MILD! :happydance::hugs: I am still worried about Friday but a little less nutsy about it!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay, sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

So happy for the nausea's arrival AS! Yaaayyy! Am excited for your scan on friday I just know you got a healthy beanie in there! X

Kendra yaayy for being dilated! I was never checked but was told after my section that Poppy was well and truly engaged, bum first! Lol! X

Hi Rach how's u today? How's the boys? X

Well I've had my last midwife appt today and yet again a different midwife with different ideas! Poppy is only pooing once a day and the MW said she shud be pooing at least 4 times, ugh, so am worried now! She has put 3 ouncers on since they weighed her last week so she is upto 6lb 15 now so not far off her birth weight! So I think that's good! X

How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Claire, The worrying never ends, Gi is 7 and still has poop problems.. Awe poppy is sooo tiny and precious! You are lucky! I hope you are right about Friday! Thanks for being supportive my friend!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Claire,

Really 4 times a day? I'm sure Harry's never done more than 2 and like i say he didn't at all for 2 weeks! If she's content and doesn't seem in pain then i wouldn't worry hun. 

Boys are good, both are asleep whilst mummy got her nails done! Finally have lovely nails again, going to keep up with it as well now my treat to myself :wohoo: and when my oh finally proposes i'm now ready to show off my ring!! :rofl:


----------



## asibling4gi04

laughing out loud 30!:haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: Wow, Kendra not much longer til you have your baby! :thumbup:

Claire- 4 times a day? Heck, I only go once a day if at all. :shrug: 4 times seems like a lot to me. Maybe it varies from baby to baby- what's normal for one may not be normal for another.

As- that sounds very promising. I hope you have good news Friday when you go in for a look.

:hi: to everyone else!

As for me... Still haven't heard of DH's results yet but when I do know, I'll definitely pass the word on. :shrug: Maybe the dr will call today.


----------



## asibling4gi04

geez dg its taking them forever it seems.. waiting to hear..stalking lol!:haha: Thank you for the positive wishes..we will see what Friday brings...fatigue and nausea hit me all together at once..nice of them to team up on me :haha::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes stalking you too dg! Hope the doc is not much longer letting you know results :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies,

Kendra, loving the bump!

30 - :rofl: Your OH needs a kick up the arse lol! 

Claire - sorry you're getting such conflicting info about Poppy, I've had friends babies who haven't poo'd for 2 weeks too, and the midwives/health visitors didn't seem worried. It seems quite common :shrug:.

AS, I was reading & felt bad about how down you were hun, then read your update - yay for the sickness! :sick: I'm sure everything will be fine on Friday hun, can't wait to hear! :hugs:

Not sure what you meant about all that BD - we've hardly DTD, but ovulation hasn't happened yet so it's ok! We had a fab sexy time when we were drunk on Saturday night (no thoughts of babies for a change!) but unfortunately DH's :spermy: didn't want to play, so we did AI with the softcups on Sunday morning instead. Then last night we were both tired so AI again. We'll BD properly again tomorrow and either every day or other day after that. My OPK's are pretty light, had some EWCM yesterday but none today. CP is getting more open though so that's a good sign. I don't normally ovulate until around CD 17 on clomid so plenty time on this natural cycle! I'm only CD13, ticker is wrong :thumbup:

DG - looking forward to hearing DH results hun!

x


----------



## deafgal01

As- I agree- how hard is it to interpret levels in the blood and call the patient asap?

If anything, since finding out about not having any sperms to work with, it's taught me to be patient with the waiting for any test results. I don't know how I keep from losing my mind. :wacko: I guess that's where distractions come in handy (school and work). :haha:


----------



## KendraNoell

Ugh, had an NST scheduled for today but it got cancelled cause lots of babies in tonight! But I got to visit a friend who had her baby this morning... crazy thing happened though, like 10 hours after her c-section she hemorraged and had to have a blood transfusion... they almost gave her a hysterectomy but luckily they got her to stop bleeding... very scary but mom and baby are both fine :)


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- :shock: That's very scary ordeal for your friend and her baby to go thru but I'm grateful they both are ok. :hugs: :flower: So excited... Not much longer for you. :-=

:hi: everyone else! Still no update on the results... :shrug: Hoping that means good news is finally due this way.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I went through that with Harry, kendra, so i know how horrible it is and i just missed transfusion as well :hugs:

Maybe today for results dg - fx :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrspttc thank you although the sickness has subsided for now. A couple more days! I will know my fate!
I am glad to hear you are getting your AI's accomplished and your drunken sexy time sounds great! I love drunk sexy time.. have not had that in weeekkkss!:haha::haha:

dg praying and hoping your results come in today! YOU ARE VERRYYY PATIENT...I would have called them 100 times by now!

Kendra, very scarey for your friend but so glad all is well with mom and baby!

HOW IS EVERYONE ELSE??? :shrug::hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!

Hope you get the results today DG, am waiting in anticipation! xx

MrsP i miss drunken sexy times.....i have talked my parents into babysitting overnight on saturday as we are going to an engagement party but im still bleeding after my section so i dont think i will be getting any sexies...am gutted coz am in need of sum! But will just be lovely to have a night with DH and some time off the nightfeeds! xx

AS not long too go babes, counting the day and hours.....xx

Well im shattered today, Poppy was up at 1am to have her daily poo then her bottle, then back up again at 3am and 5am for more food which she managed too puke all over me and herself so i dont feel like ive slept a wink! Oh the joys!! And now the little monkey is fast asleep and snoring away! I cant wait for her body clock to sort itself the right way around!:wacko:


----------



## asibling4gi04

HOPES WELCOME TO [email protected] Thanks for thinking of me! Gi puked a lot with bottle feeding so I ended up having to put her on a special formula called prosobee. It also helped her sleep regularly! Hope that Poppy's clock kicks in soon!:hugs::hugs::flower::thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless ya hun, it will get easier as she learns to go longer between feeds. :hugs:
Wow, night out together you are lucky, still waiting for one of those! Hope you have a fab time :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well Poppy has pooed today! Eeeekkkk! Ive never been so excited too see a daytime poo! :happydance: LOL! She has been feeding quite regularly aswell so am a bit happier this afternoon.:thumbup:

Rach i think its about time you and oh had a night out together!:thumbup: Im really looking forward to Saturday night but we not going too far as the party is in our local which is around a 3 minute walk from our house! told my mam too get lots of sleep in on saturday daytime ready for her night feeding. I bet i wake when i hear her cry though and no doubt i will be phoning mam every 5 minutes for an update!:winkwink:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well we've had an evening out but no offer of overnight since Harry's been born :( Might be because oh is an only child so his mum's never had to juggle 2 before and also they only have 2 bedrooms? :shrug: 

Glad she's pooed now!!funny how happy you can be talking about poo when you have kids!


----------



## deafgal01

Ladies, drum roll please... Introducing DH's results on the blood works...


Spoiler
All the levels came back good so now we're waiting for his next appt on June 15th. Not gonna stop bd... :-= I see no harm in bd while we wait... :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay DG! :happydance:. So what does this mean, what is the next step do you think? 

AS I'm so excited for Friday for you, I really have everything crossed for you :hugs:

30, I do think its cos you have 2 LO's, they say 2 are harder than 1 for babysitting offers!

Claire, sorry Poppy is tiring you out, enjoy your night with DH on sat.

x


----------



## deafgal01

Idk but we will def keep on bd. they want to look at his dick on June 15th to check it. :shrug: no idea where that will lead- just 8 more weeks of waiting for another appt follow up for him.


----------



## asibling4gi04

DG CONGRATS THATS GREAT NEWS CONGRATS! MRSPTTC THANKS! I GOR A DIGI CLEARBLUE FROM A FRIEND THROUGH THE MAIL AND IT SAYS 3+ GIVES ME HOPE TIL FRIDAY!:hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

I think that's a great sign AS :)


----------



## deafgal01

As I bet Friday you have good news. We are on a roll with good things happening now. :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes you are right mrsp, oh well can't be helped..maybe when Harry's a little older his mum might offer again. I know if we have 3 or 4 then it will never happen but still want them! :haha:

as i have everything crossed for you too, but i am feeling v positive this is your forever baby :)

wonder why they need to look at that dg?:shrug: Good results though :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

30- good question. No idea what the point of checking the dick is. :shrug: Beats me...


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thank you 30, your post made me cry. I do a lot of that lately. :haha: How are your darling boys? How are you? You and oh have anything fun planned for the weekend?:shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks DG and Kendra. hope you are all right! One more day..I wished it here fast, but now I am scared beyond belief. My nausea only lasted one full day so I am praying its not a BLIGHTED OVUM! :cry::shrug::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless ya, 1 more day. :hugs:

Boys are doing well, Harry is happy and content - always smiling. Thomas amazes me everyday with new words he has learnt and colours and counting. Swimming lesson this afternoon for T, then H will start in June.:)

Lots of fun for me planned this weekend with my night away with my uni friends, going back to where i went to uni. :) just none planned with oh as he'll be with the boys :(. but we have a wedding to go to next weekend so we can have a few drinks together as oh's mum will take boys back to ours so we can stay a little longer. We won 't go crazy as we'll be still looking after them overnight but just means we can leave at 10 rather than 7!


----------



## asibling4gi04

wow swim lessons..Sounds fun. Gi loves the pool but never had lessons. Oddly it came natural to her...and the learning spert they are such sponges at that age..absorb everytthing! Bless them!

GOOD FOR YOU! A NICE GET AWAY child free!!!:happydance::happydance:dh is very sweet to let you do that while he tends to the kiddos.. I am jealous of the drinks you will be having next weekend however, if I get bad news tomorrow, I will be drinking tomorrow night! I just cannot handle another let down and be sober through it!:cry::hugs::shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

As- I know this has to be your sticky bean. :hugs: hurry up Friday...


----------



## asibling4gi04

DG, Just for you,.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::sex::spermy::bfp::dust::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: aw you're sweet... This is not the cycle but it won't be much longer now. :blush:


----------



## asibling4gi04

:haha::hugs:AS SWEET AS YOU!!! HOW DO YOU KNOW FOR SURE THIS IS NOT THE CYCLE??


----------



## deafgal01

Cuz I think I missed the ovulation peak and didn't bd right before it. :shrug: By time I remembered to take the opk, it was already getting light. There was like 5 to 6 days in between the bd session that week I was most fertile. :shrug: think I ovulated on 14 cd or something this cycle.


----------



## asibling4gi04

wel DG, Ya never know..when you least expect things to happen is when they sometimes do! Hope that is the case..you sooooo deserve it!:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Thanks AS... true that could still happen but i'm going to prep myself to see af in about oh 10 days or so. :shrug: If she's late, which she is not gonna be, I'll eventually test.

I can't wait to hear about the scan tomorrow. I'm praying and hoping (and know) it's gonna be good news, it has to be. We're on a "good news" roll right now.


----------



## asibling4gi04

DG yes we are on a good news roll, but if you knew me, really well, you would know I SELDOM get good news. In fact, most of the time I have the luck of Charlie Brown,,,In my old job as a banker 10+ years ago, my co-workers used to call me Charlita Brown..True! :haha::hugs::shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know, so lucky to be with someone that's not the jealous type as one of my uni mates i am meeting up with is an ex of 4 years who i bought a house with etc.. but then maybe its because he's got fat?!! :rofl: 
He's just rang and asked if he can go out in 2 weeks time, so he obviously wants his turn now!

I don't think you'll be drinking hun :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

HE GOT FAT?:haha: YOU ARE TOO FUNNY 30! HAHA..I needed that laugh to lighten my mood.. well 2 weeks notice is always good! :haha: AFM, TOMORROW WILL TELL THE FATE ..PLEASE SEND ME POSITIVE VIBES...PLEASE AND THANKS!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes he said can i go out...in 3 saturdays time! bless him. He's going to be feeling it the next day though, hasn't had a proper night out in 6mths! :haha:

:hugs: Yes sending lots and lots of positive vibes to you :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

WELL IF ALL ELSE FAILS 30, im getting DRUNK!:haha:


----------



## deafgal01

I'll have one drink with you too As... :thumbup: I need one after the week I've had. :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

AS, your digi result sounds great! Wishing you all the luck in the world today, I hope this is your rainbow baby & really think it is! :hugs:.

Hmm DH's dick examination sounds interesting bless him... You are defo not out this cycle DG, still in with a chance!

30, yay a night out on the cards! :yipee:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck today as, thinking if you hun x sending lots and lots of sticky :dust: and positive vibes :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

As- what time is your appt? Good luck to you! I hope you get to come back with good news.


----------



## 30mummyof1

i believe her app is 8.30am est dg so she should be in there now. :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

ladies, i cry as i type this news....We saw a baby n a heartbeat! The intern.deleted my pics before printing them but ill have some to show you in six weeks!! :) thank yu love you


----------



## MrsPTTC

Knew it knew it knew it!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: So happy for you AS! :hugs: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

as, i am so happy for you :). Sorry you won't get to have a drink! but this more than makes up for it. i'll have for you tomorrow to celebrate! :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Flowerbaby

AS how fabulous!!!!! What wonderful news, you have brought tears to my eyes! Am so very very happy for you babes :happydance: :flower: :kiss:xxxxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!

How are we all?? Hope you are all well xx

All is great here, Poppy is pooing away daily lol! Still having me up all during the night but hey this is what its all about isnt it girls! :baby: I try and get an hours sleep on an afternoon which recharges my batteries so its all good :thumbup:

Hopefully i will be able to get on here a bit more from next week as ive had just about all my visitors now thank goodnes, it takes up nearly all your day people coming and going and i honestly havent had a minute too myself so im looking forward to just being me n Poppy next week and getting more too grips with motherhood on my own! My mam will be round everyday but i dont mind that :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi glad everything is going well hun.

yes its busy in the 1st few weeks isn't it, although we had more weeks 3/4 as people thought they were being helpful waiting! 

1 more sleep till i get away, know i'm gonna miss the boys so much and worry especially about Harry as i'm the only one who's ever put him to bed. Sure oh will be fine, but you can't help it can you!


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: As I'm so thrilled :yipee: I knew it. :hugs: Even a Charlie Brown is due good news sometime. :thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

I know how u feel Rach, I feel guilty goin out tmor n leavin Poppy even though she is still in our house! I'm gona miss her loads I bet I still wake up wen I hear her cry but it will be nice to be able to turn over and go back too sleep knowing she is in her grandma's safe arms! You need this time too yourself though hun and it will do you the world of good and I'm sure your oh will be just fine so party on chick Xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

hi ladies,

I'm fine thanks Claire, I bet you'll be glad of the peace!

I'm still so happy at AS's news! :thumbup:

AFM, got work tomorrow, boo! :( But will be having some :wine: with DH tomorrow night & hopefully more drunk sexy time! :blush: Still no ovulation, negative OPK's, but EWCM for days now! You can tell I'm no longer on Clomid! Definitely dried me up. CP is soft and getting open but isn't quite high yet. Hopefully I will get a +OPK in the next couple of days as need AF gone by the time I go on holiday on 10th May!

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just looking at my ticker - "ovulation day" I bloody wish! :growlmad:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah i'm sure you will hun, i've never managed to sleep through either of them cry regardless of how much i have drank. Daddy's on the other hand manage it very well i find and thats before they've even had a drink!

Hope its not much longer mrsp, come on +opk! :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Asib- FANTASTIC NEWS!! Soooo happy for you :) You don't get to go back in for 6 weeks though? Or is that just your next u/s date?

Claire- this is what I'm going to do about visitors- if you're going to come over you're going to make my life easier in some way. So either bring your hands to do some chores or bring some food or you can't come in LOL

As for me, I have my last non-stress test today in about an hour. I am a bit nervous as I am very swollen and have been four about four days. Nurse on Tuesday didn't say anything about my BP although the numbers seemed higher than usual for me. She was a pretty crappy nurse, didn't make me feel very confident in my being there. So at this point I don't know what my BP is and if its high I think I will end up getting induced since I am so close to 37 weeks as it is, I have my hospital bag and diaper bag packed, car seat is installed, I think my instinct is just telling me he will be here any day. I am nervous/scared/worried for this NST but ready for my son to be here <3


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg what a weekend! I'm glad i don't do that often anymore..my poor head! It was great to getaway and have some 'me' time i really needed it but so glad to be home with my boys! 
Oh managed well, said to him shall i leave you again then! he said it was fine but he couldn't do it everyday :haha:
Did get to read lots of my book on train there though which is rare for me! Has anyone read 50 shades of grey?! Its a bit of a naughty book..if you get my drift!! but i like it! :haha:

How is everyone doing? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oooh Kendra, so it might not be long?!

Glad you enjoyed your night away Rach! Was it awkward with your ex being there??

I'm great thanks, loads of EWCM before when I went to the loo, just got a super dark +OPK & a CB digi smiley! :dance: A couple of days later than on clomid, though one clomid cycle was similar, but still better than before clomid! :happydance: It'll be interesting to see whether my cyst gives me trouble when I ovulate as last month wasn't nice :nope: 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

No not awkward at all...i find it really hard to believe we went out for 4 years now! :haha:

That's brilliant news hun..i'm feeling really positive for this cycle :wohoo:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Glad to hear it wasn't awkward! 

Thanks, I'm not particularly positive as the later I ovulate the earlier my spotting seems to start. BUT, never had this much EWCM before so got to be a good thing! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep ewcm is defo good, helping get those :spermy:'s to the eggy! :wohoo:


----------



## 30mummyof1

as...just wondering did they give you a due date? Guessing it will be around Harry's 1st birthday? :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies! Looks like I have some catching up to do! Thank you for all of the ocngrats and support. How is everyone?? I have not been on aside from a peak through my phone in days! My appointment was amazing. I go back on May 17th for a check up and than another scan at 12 weeks. I am feeling surreal..schocked, amazed! MY EDD IS 12/15! :happydance::hugs: thanks for all of your support. Mini updates please?? otherwise I must go back and read all and I am working a double at work today!


----------



## deafgal01

Nothing new to report here... Just signing away my life on the buying this house this Friday... Final paperwork for us to sign.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Your sticky beanie may share a birthday with Harry then! :wohoo:

I've only been updating on my drunken weekend, which was fun and well needed :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Crimbo baby AS! :D Update - loads of EWCM for me & lovely dark OPK yesterday! FS appointment in 2 days, eek!! x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Dg yayy!! Congrats!

30, did.you have a blast?? That would be lovely to share a birthday with sweet Harry!!;)

Mrspttc, yay!! You bd or AI??? Gl at Fs!!;)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just had a last minute eye appointment for Harry, got a letter through saying it wasn't until sometime in July so i rang and said that dematology wanted him to see eye clinic before seeing them again which is in June and they rang and said can you make 4.15 today! so anyway birthmark not affecting vision currently so thats good news. So app' in June with dermatology and then back to eye clinic in 3 months.

Poor baba is teething too, big rosy cheeks but coping pretty well chewing on his fist. 

:wohoo: mrsp, go :sex:


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh yes as, it was a blast! Loved my time away but loving being back with my boys again today :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

thats great news about the eye appointment.. And sooo glad you had a great time...HOPE YOU HAD A FEW FOR ME!:thumbup::haha::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh i did as, in fact a few for each of you in this thread i think!! :rofl:


----------



## asibling4gi04

:haha::haha::haha:30 good for you im jealous!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes but its such a good reason that you can't :) x


----------



## asibling4gi04

yes it is..im still in shock 30:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh i bet, i was for ages as well and i haven't been through half what you have to get there. but you so deserve it and gi will get her sibling :) :hugs: :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

awe you made me cry! :hugs::hugs: you are so sweet..we are deffo blessed!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh, yes you are so right :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks AS, we did AI AI BD AI BD & will BD again tomorrow, too tired tonight been at the kitchen hob making a curry for almost 3 hours :wacko:. 

This is gonna sound bad ladies but we even considered not DTD last night even though I got my smiley. Its 2 weeks on thursday to our holiday & been thinking it would be safer & we would enjoy it more if I wasn't preggo. Looking forward to the all inclusive :wine: lol. Of course I would be over the moon with 2 lines but there'll be no tears this month if :witch: flies in. Now I've said that of course I'll end up sobbing! :haha: x


----------



## KendraNoell

Asib a Christmas miracle baby for you!!! <3 that is soooo awesome. 

Ugh you guys I am dying. I am so miserable, constantly in pain, completely exhausted. I can't believe I'm still working :( I hate it! I want to be home relaxing!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh mrsp, can understand that but you do know things happen when you stop thinking about it so this could be the month! would your dh hold off on the drink if you couldn't?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha no way would he give it up with me! I' ve given it some thought though& would just take a load of green tea bags with me as Turkish tea is pap & I don't like coffee. I could still have a couple of drinks over the week I guess. I think I've already ovulated as cm dried up & CP has changed a bit. We're at my parents for tea tonight & won't be back til late so doubt we'll BD any more. What will be will be! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah mine wouldn't have pre-kids either, not sure about now...prob still a few! :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

*JODI* YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY!!! So happy I logged on today to see your exciting news of the HB! That was such a warmed welcome to the site for me! I am so extremely happy for you! I am just thrilled. You deserve this Hun!!! 


*KENDRA* I am one of your FB friends so I have been kinda following, hoping you are feeling a little better... I am excited for Jackson's arrival!


*30, HOPES, DG, MRSPTTC, etc* so happy to see you all... I know I have been crazy busy but good to hear things are going well....


*AFM...* I need 1-2 more temps to confirm it, but I think that I am in the TWW for sure! I had 2 donations at the beginning and end the suspected fertile period, so we shall see. My monitor gave me 2 peaks and so I wait!! Still soooo much going on, we are moving into our new house, should be there by the weekend, and work has been super busy, not to mention our DD is finishing up the 3rd grade. I'm updating my journal...:dust:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls hope you all okay! Xx

AS your babba is due very close to my birthday on 12/12! How exciting! So happy that all is well for you n beanie! Xx

Rach glad you had a fab weekend! You defo deserved it, glad Harrys eye is okay, bless him teething! Awww, he growing up so quickly! You will have to uplaod some recent photos of the boys xx

MrsP hope you caught that eggy! Eeeek! Not long til ya hols chick, bet ya can't wait! Xx

DG congrats on the new house! How exciting for you! Have you been buying lots of new bits for it? Xx

Kendra, not long too go babes then the real work begins! Lol! Its muchmore rewarding and fulfilling than any job in the world though! Xx

Mrsmm, yaaayy for TWW! Am excited for you. Good luck xx

Well me n Poppy r doin great! My body hjas adjusted too having minimal sleep now so I'm feeling more relaxed! Poppy is sleeping most of day then up every 2ish hours during night! Hoping she swaps her body clock round soon! It is nice havin day too myself though as hav plenty of time too get things done! I got that book that you said Rach so am hoping it helps! Me n dh had nice night on sat, but I woke every hour listening for lo crying! She was so good for my parents that they have asked too hsve her again next week! Bless them! Xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Mrsmm! Hope you get a BFP this cycle! We've missed you!

Babyhopes, yes thanks sooo excited for my holiday! Glad things are getting better but sorry you have a little nocturnal baba on your hands!

30 must have missed your update about harry's eye chick! Sounds like its good news :)

Gosh I feel sick at the thought of my appointment tomorrow. Hope FS is not a knob like last time I saw him :wacko: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope you don't mind me copying and pasting this from another thread, but it's quite long!

So ladies I have just about stopped crying. DH came with me to the appt, bearing in mind he knows nowt about the ins and outs of TTC... I hated the Dr AGAIN, thought he was condescending. Thinks I'm being ridiculous about the spotting and he's told me time and time again it's normal. When I had my progesterone checked that month he said I definitely didn't ovulate and it wasn't just low progesterone. I told him my gut instinct is I was ovulating most months, I think he took offence to this and basically said something along the lines of, if that's the case then we shouldn't get any help until 2-3 years! If my bloods had of come back I did ovulate, that's what they would've said, come back when it's been 2-3 years. I took this as a threat, either believe him that I'm not ovulating or piss off... He said we could go forward with IUI and clomid, follicle tracking and trigger but they usually suggest clomid for 9-12 months. If I am ovulating fine on clomid then he doubts IUI will help any more than naturally. He also mentioned at one point we could go with IVF now but as this is a last resort if it didn't work in 3 rounds then that's my chance gone, also as it takes time to prepare for IVF then it would be a few months we couldn't TTC. So the end result is, another 6 months of clomid with follicle tracking again on round 1. I asked about it thinning my lining and he said yes it might but if it does there's nothing they can do :shrug:. He said to stop tracking my cycle except how long it is, stop checking what day I'm on, for ovulation signs, spotting etc.. So I came out, got my clomid from the pharmacy and cried, argued with DH and cried some more. DH thinks the bloke is nice as pie and is just direct. Maybe I am being too sensitive but I think he's a knob. I've thought about changing hospitals or Dr's, but this bloke is the top dog at this hospital, has a good reputation, and this hospital apparently has the highest IUI success rate in the country... At least I won't need to see him again for another 6 months I guess! :haha: Oh and he gave me some interesting statistics - 60% chance on getting pregnant within a year of clomid, 60% chance with 5 IUI cycles, 60% chance with 3 rounds of IVF - so he said "don't underestimate the pills." Whatever :growlmad: lol x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh hun, men just don't get it. Also i don't think they pick up on things like us women do. I hate when you feel like a doctor isn't listening or seeming bothered. I know its not the same but when i took Harry to docs about his eczema the doctor just said every other child has it..and that means he should put up with it!

So what was he saying that you should just have regular sex throughout your cycle and not just around ovulation time? 
How do you feel then about another 6mths of clomid, would you have rather tried something else? but 60% sounds good odds to me, my friend that i told you about has only 30% even for the ivf.

Big hugs to you xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrspttc, i bET THE MONTH that you are most relaxed about the end result, is the month you will get your BFP! I hooe I am right although you seem to be okay with the idea of what ever cards you are dealt for now! But I am wanting bump buddies from this thread! So lets go!:happydance::hugs:

Kendra, thanks..Sorry you are so sick. I wish you could stay home already and rest!

MMS24, Find me on fcebk I am on Kendras page! OMG THE 2WW begins for you! I am super excited for you and DW! Congrats to DD! Third grade! yippee! :happydance::hugs: I miss you on here...I really do..I want you to be my bump buddy so...
come on eggie, do your thing, catch the spermie in a sling!
make a beanie healthy and sticky, even though worries of a bfp can be tricky!
mrsmms and fam deserve this baby! I am promising this, not saying maybe! 
So come on lets go, I need a bump buddy, I do not want to be the only one feeling preggo and cruddy! :hugs::thumbup::flower:

hopes, so glad that Poppy is adjusting as well as you And bless your parents for asking for her again so close in time! You are fortunate and blessed! That is amazing ! I miss you around here!:hugs:

30 HOW ARE YOU???? The boys doing good? :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: at your poem to MrsMM, you are so good at it AS!

30, it is really the same kind of thing, you have a problem, they won't fix it, cos it's 'normal' :growlmad:

Thanks for your support ladies. I am ok about the clomid but I was upset at the threat of him making me try for 2-3 years. If he wants me to believe I'm not ovulating then fine, whatever gets me help. He did say ovulation after CD20 isnt normal & classed as 'irregular' and that's what happened pre-clomid, so it must be doing some good... Yes he just wants us to BD every 2-3 days & forget about cycle days etc... I've taken my cycle day ticker off my signature & my link to my ovulation chart too. Now I just need to try & forget about it, but its hard. Will just have to enjoy life as a childless couple for now & hope it happens in the meantime :thumbup:. REALLY need my holiday now!

x


----------



## KendraNoell

Thanks ladies... and Claire I can't believe Poppy is three weeks old already!?!?! Where has the time gone?!?!?


----------



## deafgal01

Babyhopes- no we won't be buying new furnitures or things for the house as of yet- we need to put floor in up in the attic space before we do anything like that- I'm wanting to get drawers installed under our bed so the pets can stop "hiding" under there. :shrug: There's also the blue bedroom we have yet to make into a proper extra bedroom- no furnitures except for one bookcase in there right now but it's currently our storage room so all our boxes and christmas decor and junk is in there filling the room up. :dohh:

:hi: everyone else!

MrsP- I cannot believe your dr suggested waiting 2 to 3 years before seeking help for such a thing. :grr: MEN! That's gotta be frustrating. I've heard that it's best to get help after 1 year of trying (6 months if you're over the age of 30, or was it 35?)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep i've heard that too dg, now i come to think of it. So you think fertility experts would know that too :shrug: :grr:


----------



## KendraNoell

and speaking of time flying 30 i cannot believe its been FOUR MONTHS since you had harry! this is crazy, its making me want to cry that my baby is going to grow up that fast :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes its crazy isn't it Kendra! 
all i'll say is just treasure every moment because it goes so quickly and they are really not a baby for very long. I think thats part of the reason i am reluctant to start weaning before 6months as well with Harry as well as being different to Thomas anyway just that i want this baby to stay a baby! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yes time is certainly flying isnt it! I cant believe Poppy is 3 weeks today! Just had her weighed and she is now upto 8lbs 1 ounce! So she has put 1lb 3 ounces on in just over a week! yaayy!:happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

:cloud9:omg claire, she is amazingly precious. I am in tears..thanks for sharing Poppy with us! Excellent weight progress. You must be on :cloud9::cloud9: love ya!

AFM Urinary infection and the damn OB office is taking its sweet time in phoning in a script for me. I am not only freaking out, its causing me anxiety. I cant stop crying today either..Sorry for the rant!:cry::hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks AS so sorry to hear you have a UTI there not much fun are they! Bloody doctors are useless aswell, i had days during my pregnancy when all i did was cry...its such an emotional time isnt it hun, i bet tomorrow all you do is laugh all day :flower: xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless her, Harry was 15lb last weigh in at 16 weeks. Smaller than his bro at same age! :haha: Hows she sleeping now?

ahh hun, its your hormones all over the place. You will get good days and bad, but don't worry that beanie is staying put. :hugs:

We're going to a wedding on sat, got Harry a shirt with a little dickie bow tie! will post some pics of boys all dressed up next week :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks 30! cant wait to see the pictures! How wonderful! Sounds adorable!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ahhh can't wait too see pics Rach! Well I don't wana speak too soon but last night was our best yet! She woke every 3 hours as opposed too 2 hours so was up at 1am and 4am then 730! And all day today she has fed every 3 hours instead of sleeping nearly all day so kpin fingers x'd! Xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh well done Poppy, makes you feel like a new woman doesn't it! :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Had my 37 week appointment today, they wouldn't check my cervix. I guess that they don't like to check before 38 weeks because it can induce labor. Well the nurse practicioner checked me at 36 weeks and I didn't go into labor so why would it matter now that I'm term?! They said I had pretty bad edema but because my BP is fine that its not a big deal. Tested positive for GBS and I don't know why that bothers me because I have had a pretty easy pregnancy and baby has been fine all the way through and I worry that somehow even though they will give me antibiotics in labor that the baby will get it somehow. And its a two night mandatory stay at my hospital if you have positive GBS. Then I did bloodwork for anemia, almost positive at this point I'm anemic from the exhaustion I've had but we will see. Have another appointment in 1 week.

However, they ordered an ultrasound for Monday. Has anyone else had one that late in the game? They didn't say baby's size was concerning but I'm wondering if that's why they are doing it.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry i don't know Kendra, only ever had 12 and 20 wk scans with my boys. :shrug: Sure they would have said if they were really concerned, maybe thats just what they do with gbs?

Enjoying some peace and quiet whilst boys are asleep, Thomas had his gymlastics class this morning, which wears me out too as i have to try and encourage him to do all the activities and tasks they are set! :haha: 

Friends wedding tomorrow, can't wait to see everyone dressed up. Hope boys are good, once we've had the meal we can get oh's parents to come and get them but i'd like to keep them with us till the evening starts if poss.fx! :haha:

Whats everyone else up to? x How you feeling today as? x


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 I am nasueaus. tired, aggravated..On meds for UTI... But happy to be preg!

HAVE FUN at the wedding! I hope you post pics! Enjoy!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Glad you got your meds sorted :) but early pregnancy is yuck i agree, hope you feel better soon. Think my nausea was up to about 9wks :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

30, ill be 7 weeks tomorrow and it really just onyl began so does that mean I am in for it longer??? ewww..:shrug::winkwink:


----------



## 30mummyof1

No not necessarily hun, mine was everyday from about 5-9 weeks with Harry but Thomas it was just if i smelt something like meat cooking and that was till about 12weeks. Hopefully you'll be lucky x


----------



## asibling4gi04

I hope I am lucky 30 as with my daughter I WAS HORRIBLE sick!:shrug:


----------



## KendraNoell

Checking in... still here, no baby yet. Having LOADS of vaginal pain though so hoping its my cervix dilating or something, I dunno, ugh.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Kendra what's GBS?

DG & 30 yes that is what they say, & yes you can see a FS for tests at 6-12 months (though I think when people are under 30 they make them wait longer) but what he's saying is explained they will help, but unexplained they won't as IUI or IVF may not help then they say to wait 2-3 years. I read this on the internet about another UK hospital so it seems to be the norm. So if I was not ovulating then I'm explained & therefore can get help...

Claire, Poppy is just so precious, LOVE the new pics.

AS sorry about your UTI hope the nausea doesn't last too long but its just your LO telling her mam she is there :thumbup:

x


----------



## KendraNoell

GBS is group B strep. They test to see if you're a carrier, and if you are, then they load you up on antibiotics during labor in the off chance that you became infected while you were in labor or right before and passed it to the baby. It is very dangerous for baby so it requires a 2 night stay in the hospital so they can monitor baby. I think a large percentage of women are carriers of it and any other time besides pregnancy it isn't a big deal but its still unsettling for me.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Bless you hun :( Yeah I've heard of strep B, just didn't realise what GBS was. I know someone who had it & the baby had it & it was very worrying, but everything turned out ok in the end. Hope everything ok hun x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Wow what a day yesterday...i am pain and not just my head! I fell over the dj booth...don't ask! so i have sore knees, arms and jaw..i went flying! but was a lovely day and nice to have some drinks with oh at last...and then some nice drunk :sex: time! :haha:
boys didn't stay for as long as we hoped, as Harry couldn't settle and nap so he went to the inlaws first then Thomas wet himself twice and pooed once so ran out of clean clothes for him to wear!. Was running around half naked at one point as he managed to get away from me! woops!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Omg Rach how embarrassing! Hope you are ok! So you managed drunk BD with your injuries!? And my what a handful your boys were last night, shame your night out was cut short :( x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Unfortunately didn't manage to get a good one of Thomas as he was off running around all the time!


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg it was so embarassing..i said to oh we have to go home now!
Oh i didn't explain that very well, i mean oh's parents came and picked up Harry about 2ish then Thomas about 3.30, we didn't leave then just wanted to enjoy wedding a bit longer with the boys before they went home but nevermind they probably had more fun at Grandma's house!.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah I see hun! Your boys are gorgeous, Harry looks so cute in his little suit & dicky bow tie! Lovely smile as well. He's got the same eyes as Thomas!

x


----------



## deafgal01

:cloud9: I love boys dressed up for weddings. They're so cute- Harry and Thomas!

New cycle... Here we go again... Just gotta remember to track with opk when AF leaves. :dohh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Go dg, feeling really positive for you for this cycle :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Me too! Knowledge is power!


----------



## 30mummyof1

So mrsp i know your suposed to be forgetting where you are in your cycle.... but do you know when af is due?

kendra..38 weeks :wohoo: on the home straight now :)

mrsmm, how are you doing?

Claire..hows little poppy doing?

as..has your uti gone now? hope your coping ok with nausea :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 thanks for asking! I LOVE THE PHOTOS! The boys are so handsome! Thanks for sharing! Glad you and OH had time to dtd! :happydance: AFM, I feel good off and on. I get a lot of fatigue and nausea later in the day it seems. I dont know if the UTI is gone. I imagine it is with the meds I took..:shrug: How are you doing?? 

DG, Glad to hear you are plannning it out this month! I agree with Kendra, knowledge is power~!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah good thanks..bit tired still from the weekend so another early night tonight and then hopefully i should be right as rain!

ahh big :hugs: 7 weeks now :wohoo: can't wait to see a pic of your little bean x


----------



## asibling4gi04

RIGHT AS RAIN? I LIKE THAT! :haha: YES 7 WEEKS AND COUNTING. I hope to get a scan and pic on next appointment..I hope! :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!

Awww lovely pics Rach your boys are so handsome and look gorgeous in there outfits! So cute! Aww u laughed at you falling over dj booth! Somethin I wud do as I'm so clumsy! Ha ha very funny chick! X

Well Poppy is still feeding every 3ish hours. Had a bit of a rough night with her last night tho coz she hadn't pooped for 48 hours so all night she strained and was constantly trying too push a poo out so at 4am I got up with her and gave her a drop of lactulose syrup along with a tummy massage and stripped her off so she could kick about and she then filled 2 nappies! Yaayy! Poor little bugger must have been so uncomfortable! Other than that she is great and we starting too notice little smiles from her and facial expressions which are so cute! X

Not long too go kendra, eeekk bet you sooo excited! Xx

How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thanks hun, you've made me feel a little better! :haha:

bless her, sounds like your doing a fab job and the 1st little smiles are the best..makes it all worth while when you are sleep deprived!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Love the avatar Rach! AF due Sunday/Monday, she'd better not be late as I need it gone in time Turkey on the Thursday! 

I'm fine thanks Claire :flower: how cute that Poppy is smiling now!

x


----------



## KendraNoell

Had a scan tonight because the Dr thought that baby was large sized. Turns out he's quite normal, tech said he's 6lbs 14oz but could fluctuate 1 pound either way. So even on the heavy end he won't be a ginormous child.

Funny story... so I asked the tech to just check one more time to make sure he was a boy, she was telling me there wasn't enough fluid up where his butt was to know for sure but she decided to go and look... he took his little ball sac and started shaking it at us!! Just to say, YES I AM A BOY HERE I AM! It was sooooo funny he did it several times!!


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: thanks Kendra I needed that laugh! Having one of these miserable days- where allergies are not making me happy and I feel like I may never be in that bfp wagon. Bit better now on that- I will get it with you all who are still ttc. :hugs: all of you seem to be doing wonderful!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: Kendra! Typical man!

DG :hugs: hun, you will get there

x


----------



## KendraNoell

It was the cutest funniest thing ever and the tech was just rolling too! She's like "see mommy I can't shake this away and become a girl!"


----------



## MrsPTTC

She?? :haha: x


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: that is not one shy boy baby you got there heh...


----------



## deafgal01

She being the tech I think...


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah sorry, the tech is the she LOL


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks mrsp :)

Oh yes Turkey next week, you must be so excited! especially with this crap weather we have been having! and all inclusive drinking :wohoo:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Rach, so glad Poppy got that out! Must have been uncomfy for her! Good job mom! Shes smiling? Awe what a blessing! Cannot wait for more piccys! How are you feeling mama??:shrug:

Kendra, tooooo funny..Hes going to be one to keep a close eye on! :haha:

DG, YOU WILL GET YOUR BFP AND FOREVER BABY! DO YOU HEAR ME?? DONT MAKE ME DO A CHANT!!!:growlmad::hugs:

MRSPTTC, What makes you so sure AF is coming?/ Enjoy that turkey! mmmm... 

AFM, Day 2 of an awful headache in my left eye..It feels like a pull or strain..hurts to bend, sneeze, blow, push you name it! I NEED IT GONE! What is it?!?!? :growlmad::shrug:

HOW IS MY MMRS24??????:shrug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:LADIES..HI 30!!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: as you made me laugh! You're so sweet! How ya doing?


----------



## asibling4gi04

im ok sick with bad headache is all..so when you are ready for that chant just say the words! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Heh... Not yet, As... :hugs: I love ya! :cloud9: DH needs to order more of his medicine. :dohh: Dummy forgot to get a refill on the medicine we need for making these spermies... That he forgot or he was too lazy to check about whether he could get it refilled for same price from pharmacy or if he needs to go thru medco. :dohh: Men!


----------



## asibling4gi04

love you too dg! I am here when you are ready for it! my chants have pull! lol..anyway, YES MEN, THATS WHY IM GAY! LOL!:haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: That's a very tempting reason for me to go gay... Can you see DH's reaction when I tell him one day that I've just turned gay out of the blue? :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## asibling4gi04

dg, hell no! I wanbt to see his reaction when you tell him you are knocked up by a woman! :haha::haha: OMG! IMAGINE!:haha:


----------



## deafgal01

As- that would be even more hilarious to explain away. :rofl: Good idea... Maybe I'll pull a prank saying that one day and film the whole reaction. Hmmm... That's an idea for a rainy day when I'm bored outta my mind. I'd need fake pregnant test sticks though.


----------



## asibling4gi04

dg ill pee on a few and send your way!!:haha::haha:its a conspiracy! I bet her runs to get his meds after that! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I would hope so. I intend to be pregnant with his baby- his own blood and all... :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

good plan but its fun to think about the conspiracy! lol..IT WILL HAPPEN! REMEMBER, I AM A CHANT AWAY TO CHEER YOU ON!:happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

I'll keep that in mind. :thumbup: Thanks girl! Hope you feel better today.


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks dg butheadache got even worse!:cry::cry:


----------



## deafgal01

Hang in there. Is the headache related to the weather pressure/changes?


----------



## MrsPTTC

DG, AS, you two crack me up! :rofl:

Kendra, lol, I think I misread that! :haha:

Rach, yep soooo excited for my jollies! Still thinking about a BFP though, even though I said I wouldnt be bothered this month :dohh:

AS Im going to the country Turkey, not eating Turkey!! :winkwink: Im not thinking AF is coming, not due til Sunday, but just expecting spotting as usually spot at CD26-28 & Im CD27 today. Sorry to hear about your headaches hun, could it be a migrane as it can affect your eyes?

DG you need to give DH a kick, forgetting to order his meds like that!

x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP- I agree... He's gonna take me out to eat tonight. :smug: I just need to decide where at. Hmmm.... I shall chase him up on the medicine matter and find out if he's done anything yet in regards of ordering more. :-= AF is already getting so light so next day or two she'll be packing her bags and leaving. :yipee: Now if only I could get the stupid allergies outta my door. That'd be great.

How are all of you lovely ladies?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw enjoy your dinner out with DH, DG! Yay for AF packing her bags! :D It's bedtime here now :sleep: Wednesday tomorrow so half way to the long bank holiday weekend & closer to my holiday! :happydance: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Roll on next week then for you mrsp, think my af is due then as well but hope yours doesn't arrive.. :hugs:

dg..have a lovely dinner with dh

and as hope your headaches pass soon x

Off to toddler group this morning for me, was thinking about not going as had a bad nights sleep. Thomas woke me about 1.30..not sure why then took me 2 hours to go back to sleep then Harry was awake just before 7.00.


----------



## asibling4gi04

oh my mrs p, I FEEL STUPID! LOL! WELL ENJOY SOME TURKEY WHILE YOU ARE ARE IN TURKEY!!:haha::haha: I HOPE THIS IS YOUR MONTH! SOUNDS LIKE IT JUST MIGHT BE!!:hugs::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 AND EVERYONE, HEADACHE GONE BUT MS IS BACK! CANT WIN!:shrug::nope:


----------



## asibling4gi04

DG HOW WAS DINNER AND WHAT DID YOU HAVE?? HOW ARE YOUR ALLERGIES?? DID DH GO GET THE MEDS???:shrug::hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks girls.

AS don't be daft hun, its an easy mistake! :flower:

x


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I love you ladies! Yes he got it refilled so only missed 3 days. Dinner was good- chose a burger and fries with frozen yogurt for dessert. Allergies are coming and going- felt fine last night but started up again this morning. Ya right, we can't win as. :haha:

Long night at work. Did not get much work done. Oh well, at least I took my final exam online. Officially done with school for me for next 3 weeks then back after memorial weekend.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Glad you enjoyed your meal and that OH got the meds! Sorry that the allergies are back though! AND YAY about school! HOW FABULOUS!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Beigey cm this afternoon. Say no more....:(x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh hun, so sorry if you are out, maybe not? :shrug: 
Focus on Turkey now and then back with avengance for the next cycle big :hugs: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you Rach :hugs: No I'm not out, I know I'm not so I'm really pissed off with myself for thinking I am as soon as I see a hint of spotting! CD28 is pretty good considering I only got a +opk on CD18, was expecting spotting 2 days ago. I need a slap for being so pessimistic! :dohh: x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls how are we all? xx

Dont count yourself out yet MrsP it could be IB? eeeekkk not long too go til your hols, let the countdown begin! xx

Well my parents had Poppy overnight last night and she was as good as gold for them, i got her back at 9am and all she has done is sleep all day so it looks like i will be up for the majority of the night tonight with her! Ive tried waking her to feed and she having 2 ounces and falling back too sleep.....got a long night ahead of me i thinks!:wacko:

My bleeding has finished now so im wondering when i will be getting my af ? I was thinking of getting some OPK's to try and track my ovulation again as it dosent look as though i will be using any form of contraception i dont think, not that i want to be PG again yet but i cant be bothered going back on the pill and having hormones pumped back into me so think we just gona ride bare back and try and be careful ! eeeekkk ! Looks like we gona be TTC about this time next year! :thumbup:

Hope your allergies go soon DG, is it really warm where you are is that what is causing them? x

AS you just cant win chick can you.....we wish these symptoms upon ourselves and when we get them we cant wait til they go! LOL! Glad all is going well and cant wait too see piccys of your beanie xx

How was mother and toddler RAch? Me and Poppy are starting at ours next wednesday morning, quite looking forward to some socially interactive time with mammies! :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

mrsp, i wanted to say more on not being out but i didn't want you thinking i don't believe you know your body best! :haha: but like Claire says it could quite possibly be ib!! Have everything crossed for you hun x

Claire..omg me too! :haha: although oh is now worried about our sat night :sex: :haha: we were both hammered on sat so weren't careful but i'm pretty sure it was too late in the month when i do the maths? 
I had some pink cm earlier so i think af is coming soon, although it was never like that before Harry. Just got blood straight away..:shrug: 
Glad your dh is on board for number 2 :wohoo:

Toddler group was hardwork today, Thomas was in a very naughty mood..snatching and pushing etc..but i do enjoy chatting to the other mums :) I didn't go to one when Thomas was baby which in hindsight i wish i had. Its a bit nerve racking to start with but that doesn't last long :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks you two. Doubt its IB with me being a spotter but I'm in with a chance still. Got cramping now though, had it before but not for a few months I don't think. Feels like AF but too early...

Eek Claire, you're WTT! but Omg not using anything? Totally understand about not going back on the pill though, I'm never doing that again! And 30! You naughty girl :winkwink:

X


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know..:blush: i mean it wouldn't be terrible but same as Claire, the plan is this time next year. What will be will be...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hee hee Rach, naughty girl! We haven't dtd yet, I'm dying too but DH just not up for it yet! I have only just finished bleeding so plenty of time yet, was hoping we would last night but it didn't happen! Am puttin Poppy in her own room at 6 weeks so am hoping that might start the ball or his balls rolling again, lol, and get us back to a bit of normality? X

MrsP got everything crossed for you chick, stay away nasty af! Xx


----------



## deafgal01

Mrsp ya not out yet!!!!

Yup it is weather related. It was cold over weekend then suddenly warmed up. Hence why allergies are back lol


----------



## KendraNoell

Blah... so much pain on one side, thinking they may be the start of contractions but haven't started timing them. I am definitely miserable though!


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- have you served Jackson his eviction notice yet? :haha: I bet you gave it long time ago already and he's being stubborn snuggling in there.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope you can convince dh for a bit of jiggy jigs soon Claire!! Do you feel recovered from the op now then?

Kendra..keep us updated please :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies!

Hi Claire! So glad you have some time to yourself. Bless your Parents! Glad you stopped bleeding and ready to get the balls rolling! lol! I THINK YOU AND 30 ARE VERY NAUGHTY! 30, wouldnt it be something if you had IB? OMG! DID I TYPE THAT OUT LOUD??:haha:

DG, HOW ARE THE ALLERGIES???

MRSPTTC, ANY UPDATES?? COME ON. I NEED A BUMP BUDDY FROM THIS BOARD. I NEVER JOINED THE FIRST TRI BOARD. I LOVE HANGING AROUND THE TTC BOARDS WAY TOO MUCH! 

KENDRA, JACKSON'S ON HIS WAY! TAKE SOME DEEP BREATHS! EASIER SAID THAN DONE BUT TIME WILL FLY AND THAN YOU WILL WISH HE WAS BACK IN THERE FOR SOME MORE TIME. LOL..I FELT THAT WAY WHEN GI WAS BORN. COULD NOT WAIT FOR HER TO GET HERE BUT THAN I THOUGHT, WOW IT WAS MUCH EASIER TO HAVE HER AS A TENANT! WE WERE ON MY CLOCK THAN! :haha::haha: GOOD LUCK! 

AFM, NAUSEAUS, TIRED, SORE BBS. MS, THE USUAL. I HAVE AN APPOINTMENT ON 5/17 HOPING FOR A PEEK AT THE BEAN AND A PIC THIS TIME.. I WILL LET YOU ALL KNOW! MRSMMS24, MISS YOU! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

OMG AS you did type that out loud!! :haha:


2 weeks today then :wohoo: Your be almost 10wks so beanie will be pretty clear :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: AS! 

No updates, still spotting but barely there. Don't think I will test, will just wait for :witch: though of course I'd like to knock her off her broom! :haha:

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww MrsP id love too knock the witch off her broom for you too! Stay away oh evil one!! xx:grr:

Counting down the days until we see your Beanie AS, not long too go! So excited for you xx:happydance:

Yes i feel loads better than i did Rach thanks, still a bit sore around my scar area but its getting better daily thank goodness. Not sure when we will get too dtd again, my DH is completely off it at the min, i cant remember the last time we did it and am quite nervous about doing it again! Eeeeekkk i feel like a born again virgin, i forgotten what too do! LOL !:dohh: Just ordered a batch of OPK's so i can keep track on whats happening with me at mo, was told too wait a year to TTC again after a section so if im not going on the pill i figured i better at least know where i am in my cycle and when i get pos opk then i must stay away from the DH!:thumbup:

How are you Kendra.....is Jackson about too make his appearence? How exciting!!! :happydance:

DG, hows you chick? i feel like ive missed out on whats been going on with everyone TTC wise as ive been so busy and not been on here much so please let me know how you getting and whats happening with DH spermies etc...xx :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Oh good grief, As if we couldn't hear you before, we certainly can hear you now. :rofl: I think I heard you typing that from way over there. :haha:

Babyhopes- right now the two meds work together perfectly (one is like clomid and the other is to prevent oxygen from being stored in his fat) so the dr is happy with the levels in the blood. 8 more weeks of that (well, the next appt is June 15th). That will be the appt for a new SA. We're still trying anyways. :shrug: No luck yet. So new cycle, hopefully something happens. I'm sure DH's wanting to cancel June 15th appt, which can't be cancelled unless I get pregnant. :-= Someone tell my DH's spermies to get a move on and get us that bfp already. :rofl:

Oh by the way, I'm doing just fine. I'm eager to start my summer vacation already. :haha: And my allergies are not as bad now. :shrug: So I think they're going to be gone in a few days' time. :-=


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 HOW LOVELY WOULD THAT BE?? WHAT WOULD DH SAY??

:shrug::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS CLAIRE. YOU LADIES WILL BE THE FIRST TO SEE!

MRSPTTC, ILL HELP YOU KNOCK HER OFF BROOM AS I NEED/WANT A BUMP BUD!

DG GLAD THE ALLERGIES ARE GOING AWAY! YES, MY LOUD TYPING AND LOL! :haha: Any plans for VACA??/:shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

Nope, no plans for summer. :shrug: Well, ok maybe a few... :blush: :-= 3 summer classes (1 on campus for only 5 weeks and 2 online for 10 weeks) and 2 different camps got me to volunteer. :haha: I was originally planning only to volunteer at one but the other camp "begged" me to come join the team again like I did a few years ago. :rofl: How could I resist? Especially since they used my students as a lure/bait. :haha: So I'm doing camp for them with the 7-8 years old I think, and then for MDO it'll be where ever they place me (secretly I hope with the elementary kids just so I can have a lil homework time at night if I need to complete the online requirements for the classes). Other than that, I intend to put a lot of focus on the ttc front and hopefully get pregnant. :thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well sounding promising then DG, good luck with this cycle and get BD'ing! Are you still opk'ing? 15th June will be here in no time and you never know you could well be pregnant by then! Come on DH's spermies get your armbands on and get swimming up to that eggy....:spermy::spermy::spermy: Glad your allergies are getting better hun! :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: I'm supposed to be opk. I forgot to last month. :-= By time I remembered, it was already too late the second line was getting lighter. :dohh: I shall start earlier with the opk this time if I can remember... :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

OPK DG! COME ON GET WITH THE PROGRAM! BETWEEN YOU FORGETTING OPK AND DH FORGETTING MEDS, I WILL NEVER HAVE A BUMP BUDDY! DONT MAKE ME COME GRAB YOU BY THE EAR, PULL YOU IN THE BATHROOM, AND HOLD AN OPK STICK UNDER YOU WITH ONE HAND WHILE I TICKLE YOU WITH THE OTHER! :haha::haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I could always count on you to give me a good laugh. :rofl: I would like to challenge you to do that- of course you'd have to figure out where I live first. :shrug: :smug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

DG I COULD FIND YOU IF I REALLY SET OUT TO! HEEHEE!:haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Bring it on! :haha: I'd like to see that... I probably would shit my pants if I opened the door and found you standing there. :rofl:


----------



## asibling4gi04

LOL YA NEVER KNOW! BUT MY GOAL WOULD BE TO GET YOU TO PEE NOT SHIT YOUR PANTS! LOL!:haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow i've missed a lot and i've only been away a couple of hours taking Thomas swimming!
:haha: :rofl: :haha: at you as and scaring poor dg, but you gotta do what as she says dg and dg's dh!! :)

Glad your recovering Claire..remember its like riding a bike!! :haha: expect your dh is just scared of hurting you and also if Poppy is in the room or even close by that can scare men!
I reckon your be preggers again before next year hun :winkwink:

Mrsp..that witch better stay away or else!:grr:

and AS what would be oh say...well we did joke about it the other day and he said i'll have to start selling my sperm on the internet! but we'd cope i mean a 3rd is planned so it would just be the timing...


----------



## asibling4gi04

30, OH SELLING HIS SPERM IS A FAB IDEA..:haha::haha: ESPECIALLY FOR COUPLES WHOS SIG OTHERS CANNOT PRODUCE SPERMIES.. FAB IDEA AHH YES! MAYBE THE THIRD WILL BE A LITTLE GIRL..HAVE YOU THOUGHT OF GIRLS NAMES??:shrug::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg you really think i am!! now i'm shitting myself!..Lilly...:haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

NO NO NO, IM JUST SAYING IN CASE! NOW RELAX! DG SHITTING, YOURE SHITTING, NOW PRETTY SOON WE WILL HAVE A FINE MESS TO CLEAN UP!:haha::haha:.. SO...girls names??:shrug::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:rofl: oh you are funny as! 

I like Lilly but it would be a boy i know it!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

lilly is lovely...ITS A GIRL!:haha::happydance::hugs: LOL SHHH,,,Time will tell!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm just going to go with the motto whats meant to be will be! I would be a tiny bit disappointed but there's so many reasons to wait so i would feel slightly relieved too. 

I really hope i'm not upsetting anyone by writing any of this? :blush:


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 you are kind and sensitive and people on here know that so they understand what you mean. As I sit here typing on here I am full of nausea and fatigue and I keep sayong, AND I WANTED THIS BECAUSE!!!?!?!?!? LOL..We all have our thoughts and feelings. Thats the beauty of open forums! HUGS TO YOU !:hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Well I went in for my appointment and the Dr said that I wasn't very dilated but cervix was very thin and baby's head very low. He didn't give a dilation measurement but I am assuming it has to mean like a 2 if he wasn't concerned about it. I told him I had been experiencing decreased fetal movement and so he sent me for an NST where at that point the baby was moving around so much that a nurse had to sit there for 20 minutes and hold the monitor down on baby because the Dr wouldn't let me go until we could get 20 minutes of uninterrupted baby heart rate. I felt awful that they had to take the time to do that for me when it was obvious that after I got there baby was perfectly fine. I think it was because baby moved to the other side of my belly during the night so his movements didn't feel the same to me and I automatically thought there was an issue. So now lucky me I get to go back to twice weekly appointments for monitoring until I have him. Hoping this whole full moon thing has some logic to it and that I will have him over the weekend!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Eee girlies you do make me laugh!!

AS, would love to be bump buddies so knock away!

Rach how spooky, Lily (one L though) is my fav of my girls names (along with Amelie, Evie, Scarlet & Orla) & Harry is one of my boys names :haha: (also like Riley but DH doesn't, Ryan, George & James.) Good taste lol! 

Claire I also think you might be preggo before the year is up!

DG keep at the opk's!

Kendra, hope Jackson isn't too comfy in there!

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Double post! :dohh:


----------



## deafgal01

Anyone thinks my DH might be better off being duct taped? He's got given yet another prescription for the high blood pressure. :dohh: I think DH said it right the other day when he mentioned the blood pressure might be another health problem and said to my face "I'm falling apart". :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

By the way, AS I think Kendra needs your "labor" chant to get Jackson to come out this weekend. :thumbup: your chants seem to have a magical power to them.


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh yes AS I am dying to see what you will come up with. Maybe this full moon thing will have some influence on baby getting here this weekend!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

come on baby Jackson! :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

OK KENDRA CHANT FOR JACKSON...HERE WE GO...

JACKSON CHRIS, YOUR MOMMA IS SORE, PLEASE DO NOT MAKE HER WAIT ANYMORE

SHE LONGS TO HOLD YOU IN HER ARMS AND TO BE SWEPT AWAY WITH YOUR BABY CHARMS

WE ARE WAITING TO SEE YOUR PRECIOUS FACE, TO MAKE US WAIT MUCH LONGER WOULD SURE BE A DISGRACE

YOUR MOM AND DAD ARE READY AND WAITING, SO WHY LITTLE MAN, ARE YOU HESITATING??

MOM WANTS HER FEET BACK AND ITS WELL DESERVED
SO COME ON BABY JACKSON, YOUR EVICTION NOTICE, HAS NOW BEEN SERVED!


BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY KENDRA, HERES TO A SAFE AND HEALTHY DELIVERY OF YOUR SWEET JACKSON!:thumbup::flower::baby::cloud9::happydance::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great chant AS! :) how you feeling today? x


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 thanks! I had a bad night thanks for asking. I had a lot of sickness and very little sleep. It did not help that we had a lightening and thunderstom. And how is Lilly baking today?!? tee hee!:haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahhh hun, thats no good. Beanie needs mummy to get her sleep. Have you tried ginger biscuits for the sickness, they really helped me when i was pregnant with Harry :hugs:

omg you are so naughty!! Feeling so irritable today though, Thomas has really been trying my patience! :grr:


----------



## asibling4gi04

i wonder where I can get my hands on ginger biscuits??!! What is little Thomas doing?? Irritability was one of my FIRST symptoms.. just sayin!:haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Are they not common in the US then? i used to have a couple every morning and they really helped, hope you can get some :)

Yeah it was for me too... and dizzyness and food aversions/decreased appetite.. i have had that too for last few days... 
Thing is i don't really know when my af is due it is cd 30 today and before Harry my cycles lasted between 28 and 35 days.


----------



## asibling4gi04

30, WOULDNT IT BE SOMETHING IF..AND HERE ALONG I AM JOKING ABOUT IT... OH WELL..TIME WILL TELL!!?!? WE HAVE GINGER COOKIES, GINGER SNAPS..I DONT KNOW IF MAYBE THEY ARE JUST CALLED SOMETHING DIGG BUT I AM GOING TO LOOK AND TRY THEM!!! THANKS FOR THE ADVICE. THIS TRIMESTER IS THE HARDEST..I THINK...:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh yes i forgot you guys call them cookies! but yes i'm sure they'd work just as well. :)

Yeah time will tell...not to go out and buy test just yet...see what happens over weekend i expect witch will be here by monday :)

but omg i am in tears! just received an email asking me to choose what sessions i want Thomas to attend at pre-school when he goes in Jan, i thought i was kinda looking forward to him going but when its in black and white..i'm like no he's too young to be leaving me! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: love that chant! :-D sorry to hear of Thomas being naughty. Hope you are feeling better as.

I had a good night at work but hectic morning. :dohh: one student lost her glasses- normally I let it go and look on Sunday but this one's parents get the most upset over every little thing so I stayed after to find them- find them I did under the furniture next to where they should originally have been. Guess somehow in the night the case fell under there. :shrug: now I am relaxing at panera bread before I go to that hs thing at 11:30 today.


----------



## asibling4gi04

WELL 30 LET US KNOW IF AF SHOWS OR NOTTTT! I know..I remember Gi starting school..I cried all day! It is a hard pill to swallow. 

dg, parents can be a pain in the butt but, it is hard when you send your kids to school with things and they are misplaced or lost..IT WAS AWFUL nice of you to stay and search! Panara bread co,,mmmmm,,,jealous! IM AT WORK!:nope:


----------



## deafgal01

As- let's just say I'm really a strong believer in the whole "keeping the customer happy" business. In this job I'm in, we work with the students directly, yes but the customers we really serve are the parents. We make sure we meet the students' need and provide the communication they need, and then communicate with the parents weekly or as often as necessary. :thumbup: I love the students I work with. This same student has been giving me a hard time in terms of waking her up in the mornings this week so I'd get her up and she'd go to bathroom. Then she goes straight back to bed where I find her "sleeping" again. :dohh: I get her up again and go check on other girls. I come back and find her in bed yet again. :grr: By this point, I'm starting to crack and telling her that she's running out of time- it's 6:20 or whatever and we have to leave dorm by 6:50 to go get medicine (for a few who are on meds) and then straight to cafeteria. :rofl: Well, this morning I changed it up. :-= I got her up the first time, after the second time finding her in bed, I got her up and out of her room and locked the door. She couldn't go back to bed so what did she decide to do? She went into the bathroom and locked the stall door/sitting on the floor. :rofl: It's one of those types of bathroom you'd see in public. :haha: So of course I can see her sitting there on the floor with her back to the door... One other student poked her and tried to get her to move (unlocked the stall door too) but with her in the way, I couldn't open it so what did I do? I grab the water spray bottle (for hair) and sprayed her with water. :rofl: That got her to move enough that I could push the stall door open a little. silly girl. The student who poked her was cracking up at me for the things I was doing. :shrug: I was just trying to encourage her to get dressed for school. While this is all going on, I have this other student hiding under the bench in the bathroom not too far from me. :dohh: She's not getting her shoes on so she played this game of "keeping my feet away from you". :haha: Well, I had a fun morning getting them all ready today. :smug: It's a fun job sometimes... Not when it gets stressful but it can be fun at times... :thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG DG, I AM CRACKING UP HERE..I ENTIRELY VISUALIZED YOUR MORNING ANTICS! :haha: I GIVE YOU SOOO MUCH CREDIT. SOUNDS LIKE A CMEDY SHOW! SO LET ME ASK AGAN, ARE THESE COLLEGE STUDENTS?? OR SPECIAL NEEDS STUDENTS WHO RESIDE ON CAMPUS?? :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i'll keep you all updated! :winkwink:


----------



## deafgal01

Special needs/deaf students who reside on campus (the age group I work with are 3 years old to 11 years old - so elementary age group).


----------



## asibling4gi04

awe dg, how wonderful . You are prob so perfect for those girls! You are special my dear! Big hugs to you!:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Well, I too used to live in a dorm like these girls- I started when I was 7 so I know the feeling. I can definitely relate to them on feeling homesick and all that so I do my best to cheer them up whenever they need it. :thumbup: I tell them they're dorm sisters all the time. :haha: It's true, they act like it. They fight like sisters, they love like sisters. :rofl: I do have to make it fun every morning in order for the mornings to be smooth/easy on the girls. There's some mornings where I'll take the sheets off the bed but with the student still on the bed, I can't take the sheets away to be "washed" so I just twist and turn the sheets off the bed until I got her feet on the floor and then I leave her like that with her feet touching the floor and her belly/top half of body still laying on the bed. It's a funny sight. :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

dg you are a tough cookie..I wont be comeing out there to find you any time soon! :haha::haha: I can really see you doing all of that!! i LOVE IT..Those are some lucky girls!:thumbup::flower:


----------



## deafgal01

As :rofl: Don't tell me I've already gone and scared ya off with all the tactics I've pulled on my girls?! :haha:


----------



## KendraNoell

Thanks for the chant AS, it was beautiful :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

i hope ti works! COME ON JACKSON!:happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

*KENDRA* I'm chanting the chant that JODI created for you and Jackson!!! Commmmmeeeee on Jackson!!!

Hi ladies :wave: Just wanted to stop in and check things out in here. I am still in the TWW, which seems like with the HSG and all the timing issues, that it has been the longest TWW ever!! Well... my temp is still elevated, AF is likely due this weekend. Not sure how my cycle will rebound after the last MC so we shall see. I am feeling fine, all the moving, and working, and organizing, I am not only so busy that I haven't been regularly on BnB, but also not thinking much of SS... FXD for myself and everyone through this weekend, I will see you back on Monday!!:dust: I'm updating my journal...:dust: I looove how things are progressing in this thread!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow girls the thread has been busy! 

AS you are such a hoot, you've had me laughing about 'Lilly' :haha:. We have ginger snaps in the UK too, that's what I would call ginger biscuits (30 not sure if its a North East thing?!) Hope your MS subsides soon.

Pmsl at DG with your squirty bottle! Nice one :thumbup: 

Mrsmm we are cycle buddies, my AF is also due this weekend. I think you will get a BFP! Glad your house move has kept your mind off the 2ww. I wish I could say the same for myself. I'm sooo glad I'm not charting at all next month. I think I've had enough :nope:. I feel so stressed one week out of four, its just not good. Since my spotting started (which has subsided but still there a tiny bit) its all I've been able to think about :growlmad: Part of me isn't bothered if AF does come cos of my holiday but then I have this little voice shouting for a BFP! God i sound crazy! :wacko: 

Rach, :hugs: about Thomas' nursery place, bless, must be hard.

I'm babysitting a 14 month old tomorrow 8-5.30, wish me luck lol! Happy weekend everyone xx


----------



## KendraNoell

I have had the worst day ever :( found out that my husbands unemployment benefits ran out on Tuesday even though he was told that he would be getting unemployment until he finished college, well since the federal government says the unemployment rate has gone down far enough (where?) they cut extra funding to the states so a bunch of people got cut off. On top of that the school that my husband is at forgot to submit to the Veterans Affairs that he was in school so we didn't get paid for that this month either, and I started leave from work today, which means zero dollars of income this month, and a baby due any second. I have been crying all day and not feeling well at all, went and applied for DSHS and emergency medical/cash and whatnot because the rent isn't paid, my health insurance isn't paid, and to top it off instead of being home and consoling me and helping me out trying to figure out what we're going to do my husband is off with his biker buddies and is apparently going to a big biker meeting tomorrow too and won't be home then either. I just feel so alone right now and such a failure.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Massive :hugs: Kendra how awful :( So sorry hun, do you think you'll have a good chance of getting DSHS? (assume that's some kind of unemployment benefit?) I mean, they have to give you something, right?? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh & as for DH :grr:


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg Kendra, what a dick your dh is being. He needs to help get everything sorted for you or even with you would be better than ignoring it.
Hope you can get everything sorted sharpish, try and stay calm i know its hard but you don't want to get baby distressed even though you are close to the end> sending big :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I have heard of ginger snaps but i thought they were just a brand of ginger biscuits! so yes might be a more common term up north!

mrs p, fx for some brilliant news before your hols :hugs:
Goodluck with your baby sitting, i think 14mths is a pretty good age, after the baby stage but before the terrible two's! 

As for me, pretty laid back weekend, oh out drinking tonight with the lads, so i'm hoping to watch at least one girlie film plus BGT, if i can get them out the door before 10!! I've given up on the voice..i just can't get into it!

Plus spoke to my friend last night who is going through ivf..her dh is now giving her the daily injections, which she is coping well with. This is very good for her as she faints normally just giving blood, total needle phobia bless her. She has the op on the 15th then testing on 29th, so excited yet nervous for her. FX


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy 1 month to baby Poppy, Claire :) and happy 8 wks AS :)

Where is everyone today?!! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

30- I was sleeping. :haha:

Kendra :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :flower: Sounds like you really need a friend there in person right now. I wish I was able to come right over and hang out to help you forget the worries you have right now. :grr: to your DH for leaving you all alone like that to hang with his biker buddies. It'd serve him right to miss baby's birth cuz he wasn't with you this weekend. :dohh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'll let you off then dg!! :haha:

much planned for today?


----------



## deafgal01

Just work out then lazy lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep me too, well as lazy as you can be with kids! Luckily they're behaving!
Then oh out later so telly to myself and maybe a takeaway :)


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: Kendra texted saying she dilated to 9 and baby should be here soon!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Well I've been busy with the baby, been to the Metrocentre (shopping mall) but gosh its horrible with a buggy (stroller)! Really didn't like it! But still had a lovely day, DH took her out with the dog for an hour & a half whilst I did some cleaning & she's been good as gold! :thumbup:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh wow, hope her dh has made it in time! can't believe she can text at 9cm! go Kendra! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: mrsp, it is strange and awkward the 1st few times but then you come to actually enjoy having it for storage etc and then when you have to carry bags.. its seems really annoying! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra texted with another update. :wohoo:

Jackson was born at 11:51 am, 6 lbs 12 oz, and 19 inches long! There's a photo posted in Kendra's journal!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks for the update dg, i will check it out! :wohoo:


----------



## deafgal01

So much for a lazy day... :haha: It was more of a productive day to be honest. I was on text call all afternoon. :thumbup: There was the nice work out we did this morning (DH and I hit the gym). We ate our lunch at a mexican restaurant in honor of the cinco de mayo holiday. This afternoon, we tackled buying a bunch of brick fencing for the garden. So we hauled the brick fencing out to the garden, went out for frozen yogurt, and had a lazy few hours of the afternoon. Just now we finished putting the fencing in the garden so it looks nice. One row is a little off so it's not really a square but it's close enough. :haha: That row was my fault. :-=


----------



## MrsPTTC

Omg I missed DG's post saying Kendra was 9cm dilated! She's had the baby? Wow! Brilliant news, though weird its happened after all the crap she was stressing over! Hope her DH is there for her & not on his silly bike trip. Maybe this was the wake-up call he needed :thumbup:. Huge congrats Kendra! Can't wait to see pics :) x


----------



## MrsPTTC

30, it was the fact you can't overtake with a pushchair & are restricted in shops when looking at clothes. Also, everyone gawps at you when you're pushing a pram! :saywhat: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh yeah i hate that too as i am a fast walker!

Well af has just arrived..phew...its made me realise i'm not ready to get pregnant yet as i have been stressing..so i don't think ntnp is for me just yet:)
OH is suffering big time..:haha: came in pretty hammered last night and kept me awake most of the night too :grr: but being the nice person i am have left him in bed and i'm with kids downstairs. Plus he'll only be wanting sympathy!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Damn OH Rach! My OH used to do that every Friday but he hardly goes out any more now his mates all have babies! Yay for :witch:! Mine is due today & think she's on her way... x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think what did it was putting some white knickers on, always did the trick to bring her on her way before wanting to ttc pre-Thomas! :rofl:
Hope she stays away for you though hun ..Turkey in 4 days :wohoo:


----------



## deafgal01

:hi:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi:

bloody hell my oh is feeling sorry for himself, got out of bed for about an hour now back there watching telly and feeling sorry for himself! I hope i get to do that after i go out in 2 weeks..hmmm i'm guessing not!


----------



## deafgal01

Poor you 30. Men are babies about stuff aren't they? :haha: bet you are right u don't get to do that when it's your turn.


----------



## 30mummyof1

aren't they just!! :grr: don't drink if you can't handle it the next day! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: That's a very good tip. :thumbup: I think that's why I don't drink much. I only drink 1 and then I'm good for rest of time. :shrug: Besides my dh complains if I get drunk- apparently he doesn't like the idea of taking care of his wife when she's drunk cuz it's like taking care of a baby. :dohh: Men! luckily I don't see the point of drinking much so it's not a big deal for me. It's more of a bigger deal to my girlfriend than me. :shrug: For some reason she thought it was important I at least experience being drunk one time in my life. :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

well i do enjoy a good drink from time to time, not as often as i used to mind! Would love to be like you and not as 1) its cheaper 2) no chance of hangover 3) you remember everything 4) you can drive there and back to name a few! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Glad someone "wishes" they could be more like me for once. :haha: :rofl: I don't often hear that. I don't like "not remembering" after drinking too much. :shrug: Oh well, enjoy your weekend when that does come up. :thumbup:

I'm having a lazy day today finally. Gonna go out to a 'festival' later this afternoon but other than that, nothing much except for a nap. Still haven't sorted out my lunch yet- DH already ate cuz he had leftovers sitting in the fridge.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i hate that moment in the morning when i think..oh god what did i do/say last night!!

Night chilling with the oh and a takeaway..he's just about recovered :haha: Told him he's not going out again this year as he can't handle it! :rofl:


----------



## asibling4gi04

wow I see I have missed a LOT! Kendra, congrats on Jackson, MY CHANTS WORK AND I WAS ONE DAY OFF ON PREDICTION OF HIS BDAY! I said Friday! Sorry about your situation and DH being this way.. Hopefully with Jackson here, he will be around and perhaps family will help you both get through this financially?!?!:hugs:

30, YOU HAD SOME DRINKS SO I gather AF arrived and my dreams of LILLY are not happening this round?? :shrug::hugs::haha:

dg how the heck are you?? I see you have been a busy board member out here! Vacation??:shrug:

thanks 30 for the happy 8 weeks..I cannot believe its been 8 weeks already! 

HAPPY 1 MONTH GORGEOUS POPPY! 

MRSPTTC, GLAD YOU LIKE MY CHANTS! I need to do a BFP chant for you so you can be my bump buddy soon!

MRSMMS24, HOW ARE YOU FEELING AND DOING ON THIS 2WW?? I MISS YOU ON HERE..I WISH YOU WERE NOT SO BUSY! :hugs::hugs: FXD FOR YOU!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Eeekkk ive missed so much too!:shrug: xx

Congrats Kendra on Jackson, i must take a look a your journal too see the piccy of him! Hope your DH was there with you and that your labour wasnt too bad...well done mamma:happydance: :dance::yipee:xxx

Ahhh AS 8 weeks and 2 days already! yaaayyyyyy! Hows the MS? hope you feeling okay!:hugs: xx

Well the :witch: turned up yesterday so looks like myself Rach and MrsP are all on the same cycle now! I was quite shocked to be honest as i only stopped bleeding 10 days ago but i have felt really grouchy and a had af pains for couple of days so i went and bought some opks thinking i was ovulating but they were negative and i started spotting so looks like my body is getting back on track! :thumbup:

Glad your af turned up then Rach, its a nice thought having another baby isnt it but when reality hits you its not such a good idea! lol! Sounds like your oh had a good night! My dh was out all night last night, 6am he rolled in! He still in bed completely dying! ha, it serves him right! Our kitchen is right below our bedroom so i keep banging and clattering all the time, our dishwasher has been on and emptied twice already, very loudly! hee hee!:rofl:


----------



## asibling4gi04

HOPES THANK YOU! MS IS NOT TO BAD BUT I HAVE TONS OF EXTRA SALIVA AND CONSTANTLY SPITTING IN A CUP! IT IS GROSS AND MAKES ME FEEL LIKE NEVER LEAVING THE HOUSE! I AM LAUGHING OUT LOUD ABOUT YOU MAKING NOISE AS DH TRIES TO SLEEP! :haha::haha: I THINK I WOULD FLIP OUT IF OH LEFT ME ALONE FOR THE NIGHT..MY MIND WOULD BE RACING AND I would not be happy at all! But everyone is different! Glad AF came now you can begin to keep track of your cycle!:thumbup: Kiss poppy from her virtual on line aunt! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: girls,

well i don't know whats going on anymore as i said thought af started yesterday but tmi when i checked tampon before bed there was virtually nothing on it and today no blood so far :shrug: so thought right i'm going to test and...negative. I mean i didn't use fmu but don't think that would matter by now.
Think i will book doc's appointment for tomorrow or wednesday as don't feel like my body is back to normal. Hopefully they will send me for a scan/check things out or something to see whats going on? :shrug:
No didn't have drinks AS, just my oh! 
omg Its driving me mad, feel like i am in limbo!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Claire..omg don't blame you i was like that with my oh yesterday :haha: and he was home by 2, wouldn't be happy with 6! Was that his 1st night out since Poppy? x


----------



## asibling4gi04

oh 30, big hugs! Hope you get some answers! I mis-read! I thought you had some drinks! Big hugs! Keep us posted!:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks AS, Poppy sends Aunt Jodi a kiss back :kiss: It does piss me off that he stays out so late at times but before i had Poppy i would stay out with him and party all night so i cant really change him doing it, i know where he is and am able to contact him so i just let him get on with it! But too show how pissed off i am, as if he dosent know already with all the banging going on Im just gona use his credit card too buy some new clothes online whilst he sleeps, lol, think i deserve at least £100 worth off new stuff! Hee Hee! He wont dare argue with me over it :thumbup::happydance:

Ohh the spitting and extra saliva doesnt sound like much fun, i never had that but i did have a snotty bunged up nose each day that i was constantly blowing...wasnt the nicest noise i made in public! hee hee :haha:

Hey Rach, nope it was his 3rd night out, omg that means he has been out nearly every weekend since she was born! mmmm...think i will be putting a stop to that! He was staying in but we ended up having a huge row yesterday afternoon, because i was a grouchy cow, and he said 'right thats it im going out' and that was the last i saw of him til 6am, except for a few texts! Bloody bank holiday sundays, he wouldnt have gone anywhere if his mates werent out already though! :nope:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Rach i hope you get sorted chick, im so surprised im bleeding again but its defo af as its a different blood to the lochia if you know what i mean, its more bloody blood than mucousy! Sorry tmi! LOL! Maybe you will restart again by the end of today or tomorrow....i bet your body is just trying to sort itself out. Sometimes ive had af's that start and stop over a few days.....keeping everything crossed that all is ok :hugs:xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes that was the same as us pre-kids out all night/morning! :haha: out of practice now, We both always seem to end up coming home between 1 and 2. Have you got your 1st night out planned? how would he react to you coming in at 6?! :haha:

Thats ok as, there was lots to catch up on! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thanks hun, guess i'm just comparing to pre-Harry which would start with cramps and then be full flow by end of the day. No cramps either though. :shrug: Just scared i guess because i had the retained placenta and op after that maybe its done some damage, i don't know really!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Nope not got a night out planned yet....tried too get one sorted for end of this month but none of us girls could get babysitters for the same night! So looks like its going to be June. Im sooo looking forward too it! Think we are on about going to Leeds and staying in the Mint Hotel and having a cocktails and champagne night its just the orgainising of it thats proving a nightmare! My parents are having Poppy next weekend for a night so am going out with DH but wont be anything wild, i couldnt bare feeling hungover the next day knowing its me who has too bloody do everything whilst DH will sleep all day! Bit of a similar situation too your OH! lol! Bloody men! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

My turn for a night out a week on friday, yay! Even though he might take boys downstairs and leave me in bed, i can't sleep anyway as i can hear the telly or Thomas wants to come up and give mummy a 'cuggle'!! blokes are so lucky they can just switch off!

Your night out sounds lush..hope you can get it organised soon. :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, I'm as sick as a dog today and for once it's not drink related! I've been feeling queasy on and off since Friday, I was even thinking MS :dohh: Went to the cinema last night (to see American Pie the Reunion, was fab!) and just had a glass of wine when I came back. So I ended up spending all last night vomiting, that never happens unless I'm hungover, I never seem to catch sickness bugs - until now! I also had a chill and then was red hot, it was horrible. Then shocking AF cramps came & :witch: flew in. I was expecting her so I'm fine. I guess I had an ok month spotting wise, as it wasn't as noticeable as usual. I still feel like crap today, haven't pulled myself around yet. So I've wasted this bank holiday, I was supposed to be getting sorted for my holiday, we go on thursday!!

Claire, sorry DH was being an ass - MEN!

Rach, sorry about your strange bleeding.

AS I need a AF go away chant now so it's all gone for Turkey! :thumbup:

Back on the clomid tomorrow, so no doubt will be a grouchy cow! :mamafy:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh hun, i was really hopefull for you when i glanced at your post, so sorry. :hugs:
Hope she gets a move on now and disapears ready for your hols x


----------



## deafgal01

As- :haha: I wish... No, school (my classes) ended officially so I have more free time now that I don't have "assignments" or "quizzes" to study for. :shrug: I was just typically bored over the weekend. :rofl: I'm doing fine. :thumbup: Need to start peeing on sticks to figure out when I will ovulate.

:hi: everyone! Sorry to hear that AF showed for you. I was hoping you'd be in with a chance for a bfp this cycle, MrsP. :hugs: :flower: Hope she goes away quickly enough and just in time for your Turkey vacation!


----------



## asibling4gi04

OK HELP ME OUT WITH THIS CHANT LADIES...

MRSPTTC'S AF GO AWAY! 
COME AGAIN WHEN YOU CANNOT STAY
PLEASE LISTEN AND DONT BE A JERKY!
MRSPTTC NEEDS YOU LONG GONE BEFORE TURKEY!
SO FADE AWAY AS QUICK AS A BLINK!
WE DONT WANT TO SEE RED OR EVEN A HINT OF PINK! 
BE GONE!!!!! 

:happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:dance: :dance: :dance:

MRSPTTC'S AF GO AWAY! 
COME AGAIN WHEN YOU CANNOT STAY
PLEASE LISTEN AND DONT BE A JERKY!
MRSPTTC NEEDS YOU LONG GONE BEFORE TURKEY!
SO FADE AWAY AS QUICK AS A BLINK!
WE DONT WANT TO SEE RED OR EVEN A HINT OF PINK! 
BE GONE!!!!! 

It better be gone for your vacation! :dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS DG! YAY!!!!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

:flower: no prob As... I like to see my ladies happy.


----------



## asibling4gi04

me too thats why you must start POAS! ASAP!:growlmad:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw ladies love you to bits :hugs: I think it should be down to spotting by thurs & gone completely by sat :thumbup:.

Unfortunately I'm still feeling really ill & to top it off I've noticed one of my cats has lost the flesh/fur off the tip of it. About 1.5 inches is just bone. Bloody brilliant, so I'll not be going to work tomorrow, either taking sick or holiday. Bloody typical the week of our holiday! :growlmad: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope your feeling better soon mrsp, and the cat is ok. Big :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

*MRSPTT* :hugs:


*JODI* Hey Hun! I miss talking on here as well. I cannot wait till things slow up a little, it has however been keeping me distracted to the TWW.... CONGRATS on 8 wks Hun!


*KENDRA!!!* I am following you on FB, but CONGRATS again on Jackson!!! Welcome Handsome!!!


Hi Ladies!:wave: How is everyone else hanging in in their respective journies?


*AFM...* Well... my temp is still elevated, AF did not show this weekend, however, my LP fluctuates, especially after the 2 MCs so I am going to wait a little longer before I test.... FXD for myself and everyone else still TTC, waiting, or testing!!:dust: I'm updating my journal...:dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Meant to say the tip of his tail, not the tip of the cat ha ha. Thanks Rach, I'm feeling a little bit better. 

Thanks for the hugs Mrsmm. Can't wait to hear when you test!! 

x


----------



## deafgal01

As- I will hop to it and pee on a opk already for you. :rofl:

MrsP- is it possible your cat is feeling stressed about you going away on vacation? I know my dog gets anxiety whenever I do go away for more than a few days at a time- especially if it ends up being more longer than a weekend. Did you pack your bags for the Turkey vacation already? Animals are so smart in figuring out something's changing in the environment- even if only for a few days.

MrsM- I'm doing just fine. Getting ready to get out my opk to track ovulation.


----------



## KendraNoell

Hey everyone!

Yes DH was a jerk face on Friday and frankly I had so much stress I really think that had a lot to do with me going into labor.

When I woke up at 1am with the first start of labor (at the time I didn't know that's what was going on though) he was going to bed and he was rude, and then a couple hours later when I tried to wake him up to go to the hospital he kept saying that it wasn't really labor and just being a grouch... well it was very stressful and I definitely gave him the evil eye when we got to the hospital and they said I was definitely in labor!

Since then and because of 3 days in the hospital where he got to see how hard it was to give birth and how hard it is to sleep when you have to breast feed and not only that but Jackson had a latching issue at first so I didn't sleep more than 2 hours in 2 days, he has made a complete turn around and has been AMAZING, almost annoying if you get what I mean, he's just chomping at the bit to make sure Jackson is comfortable and I am comfortable and that everything is set up and taken care of. He kept leaving the hospital to go home and get the house ready cause we only lived 2-3 miles away from the hospital. He's taking tomorrow off from school and possibly the rest of the week to be with me and help me since I had quite the tear from Jackson's birth so that he can be with to help get me the baby and everything. So this was definitely a wake up call for him.

My birth story is on my pregnancy journal here 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/741088-first-pregnancy-33.html#post17807549

I am exhausted and will try to update more when I can :)

Thanks ladies for all your support!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Kendra just checked out your journal, he's absolutely gorgeous well done chick! :happydance: So pleased DH has done a turnaround, I thought he would. Sorry to hear bf'ing was difficult & you are in so much pain down there.

DG, yes I know animals do sense it, we've not started packing as such but I have all the clothes on the spare bed. But this tail injury definitely hasn't anything to do with anxiety, it looks like he's jammed it in a door, though I'm sure it hasn't happened here or we wouldn't known/heard him cry out. It's vile, thought he had a stick protruding out of his tail then realised it was his tail bone! :sick: 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great story Kendra, glad your dh is finally pulling his weight! 
Bets wishes for a speedy recovery :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

KENFRA, GLAD YOUR DH IS STEPPING UP! YOU NEED HIM AND SO DOES BABY JACKSON! SO HAPPY FOR YOU ALL!:hugs:

MRSPTTC, HUGS! HOPE YOU AND THE CAT ARE OK!:hugs:

MRSMMS24, WOW,,YOU ARE STRONG WILLED TO NOT HAVE TESTED YET! I HAVE A FEELING YOU WILL BE POSTING A BFP VERY SOON!:happydance::hugs:

DG, AND THE OPK SAID????,,,,,,,,,

30, WHATS GOING ON TODAY?? Any Toddler group? Are the boys behaving? OH behaving?? Did AF come full force??:shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: as,

Nope no sign of af today either :shrug:, phoned doctors but the doctor i want to see wasn't working today so will try tomorrow.
Just been to the shops this morning, Thomas driving me mad running off. Had to leave Harry with shop assistant whilst i chased after him, little bugger! Both sleeping now though, so just catching up on some b&b and gossip mags!

How are you today?


----------



## asibling4gi04

let me know how you make out with Dr. Hopefully they will phone soon!

WOW so you had to chase him?? Littler bugger! Oh the joys of motherhood!:haha::haha: THEY ARE PRECIOUS though! 

IM ICKY..I have an OB appointment Friday..down below hurts and is swollen?!?! MAYBE UTI STILL HERE?? :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes will let you know how i get on, will be tomorrow hopefully.

hmm not sure hun, might be uti then as i didn't have anything like that. Sorry i can't be anymore help :hugs:
What will they do on friday?


----------



## asibling4gi04

i AM NOT TOO SURE 30..HOPING FOR A SCAN but I know more urine and bloodwork. They told me my iron level is 8.9 so thats bad. I am sure I will be placed on iron. I will update you! I think the UTI got worse or the antiobiotic caused an inflammation!?!?:shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes 8.9 is low, you must be feeling pretty bad hun, big :hugs: Defo iron tablets for you, not pleasant are they but least you'll feel better x

I'm wondering if my iron levels are still low or have dropped as i reguarly feel lightheaded and dizzy. Hopefully the doctor will run some tests.


----------



## asibling4gi04

yes 30 I feel like crap all the way around! I wish I didnt because I hate to complain on here...but you ladies understand me..I am just soooo exhausted, yes, dizzy, and my heart races at times..All part of anemia! Tell your doc how you feel so they can draw bw!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm not surprised hun, thats not much more than the level i was at after i left hospital so i can totally sympathise. I remember walking out of the hospital and it felt like i couldn't breath properly...didn't realise that comes with being anaemic as well. You poor thing, moan all you like thats what we're here for! x


----------



## asibling4gi04

oh yes 30, shortness of breath and irregular heart rate is all part of it. Thanks for being here..I need you ladies now more than ever! :cry::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: As, I did it yesterday afternoon- no second lines yet so pretty early. However, I've been seeing plenty of watery cm since the last time I used the opk yesterday so it should be starting a second line pretty soon.


----------



## asibling4gi04

BOUT DARN TIME LADY! NOW DONT FORGET TO TEST DAILY FROM HERE ON OUT UNTIL IT IS POS! OR ELSE!!!:growlmad::haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Keep on my butt about it. :haha: I'm liable to forget but with you on my back all week long, I'll remember to get it done... :thumbup: I will do again sometime this afternoon. Just gotta let my pee get concentrated.


----------



## asibling4gi04

ok now its a deal..a daily reminder will be issued:winkwink:


----------



## deafgal01

Still negative. Not sure if I was seeing a very very faint second line. :shrug: I've still got time. :thumbup: I'll test again in the morning to see where I am with the opk.

I know this is off topic from what we normally/typically chat about but... prayers would be appreciated for this family I know. I know them because the mom was my interpreter thru my early college years when I was going for a BS degree. I babysat all 4 of her kids (technically 3 of them since the oldest one was old enough to fend for himself). Her 3rd child- youngest daughter in the family, who is 12 years old now- got sick with pneumonicoccal meningitis over the weekend and had to be put in the hospital. They caught it in time and she's getting better but not without side effects... One of which is she might have lost a lot of her hearing for good. So naturally the family's in shock about it and the kid's angry/sad about losing her hearing. I'm going to pop by to see how they're doing later this week and let the girl know I'm here anytime she is ready to chat about it. It's wonderful knowing they can come to me and seek advice from me but at the same time it's just heart breaking knowing that she's going to be frustrated with communication barriers once in a while. Anyways, it'd be great if you could send positive thoughts/prayers in their direction.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sending positive thoughts dg :hugs: They are very lucky to know you x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sending my thoughts their way DG. Hope she's ok :hugs:

AS hope you're feeling better soon! :hugs:

30, naughty Thomas! But I'm having a giggle imagining you running after him in the street whilst the shopkeeper holds the baby :haha:

Well girls, off on my hols tomorrow. Cat is going to be a nightmare when my brother in law stays as he's not allowed out for 10 days, he's not happy at all! Had about 2 inches of his tail bless him. I'm fine now. Might pop on when I'm away depending on the weather. Speak to you all soon xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Have a lovely hols mrsp, enjoy the free booze! :winkwink: Think of us enjoying the rain!

I'm off to docs now, wish me luck that don't just say come back in a week or something. :grr:


----------



## asibling4gi04

DG, I AGREE WITH 30..THEY ARE LUCKY TO KNOW YOU! SENDING ALL THE POSITIVE VIBES AND THOUGHTS I CAN MUSTER UP!

30, GOOD LUCK TODAY!

MRS PTTC, STILL SICK AND ICKY BUT THANKS! 
:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well another negative pregnancy test...she checked my cervix and said there was a little area that was probably causing the spotting but that should go away by itself.
Said to test again next week if af still hasn't arrived. :shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

30- good luck.

As- I did the opk this morning, looks like there's no line but then again it looks very very faint. :shrug: Not positive yet. Hopefully it'll start getting darker tonight or tomorrow and then that means it'll start to gear up for ovulation.

I am getting ready to find out where the girl is at, so I can go check on the family and her if she's up for visitors (that is if they're allowing visitors yet).


----------



## asibling4gi04

dg gearit up get ready and go go go! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

*DG* Good Luck Hun! SOunds like an egg drop soon!:dust:


*30* hope things are getting better and all things show or don't show as you want them to Hun!:flower:


*MRSPTT* we are going to be in this next cycle together Hun!::dust:


*JODI* How ya feelin Hun? :flower:


*HOPES* How are you Hun?


:wave:*KENDRA and JACKSON*


___________________________________________
*AFM...* Well... my temps seems to be up and down now. No doubt an effect of the most recent MC. I did test this morning, and it was a stark white BFN! My journey is not over however, as we had an HSG in April and are holding out hope that the next three months we ring true to the high fertility afterwards. I am focused on getting into summer MILF shape while TTC! I will let you know when AF officially sets in, but till then, its on to June!:dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSMMS24 I AM VERY SICK..I am starting to get depressed about it..Hard for me to work, be social or take care of Gianna. I am sorry about the startk white but your BFP is around the corner I am sure of it!

30, any updates??


----------



## 30mummyof1

well just got 2 wait 4 af i guess hun.wil test again in a few days just 2 make sure. Glad ive got a reason 4 the spotting at least. Have u tried ginger cookies yet? X


----------



## KendraNoell

Hey everyone :)

Just trying to relax and take care of my little man.

I have been having some pretty bad anxiety especially at night when its quiet and my husband is asleep and I fear something bad will happen... I haven't been sleeping a lot either :( It seems better today than yesterday though. Not sure yet if its some kind of post partum depression but I am holding out to see if it gets better as I get used to the baby being here.


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- hope you feel better soon and that it eases over time. I fear that you may never stop worrying about the baby now. :dohh: Jackson's gonna give you some gray hair.

As- hope you're feeling less sickly- just enough so you can function and socialize and get things done.

MrsM- :hi:

30- glad you have a reason for the spotting now.

As for me, I went to visit that girl. She seems to be doing good. Emotional over losing her hearing but as far as I can tell, she's doing quite well with her recovery. I'll probably go visit her a lot over the next couple days as she's stuck in the hospital for another 10 days. Then once she's released, I will have to go to their house once a week (or twice) to check up on how they're coping. It's so nice to reconnect with them, just sorry that it took this experience for them to call me in and ask me for support as I know what she is kind of going thru in terms of not being able to hear. I wonder if she'd not mind letting me dress up one day when I come visiting. :-= She's only 12... Might embarrass her to see me all dressed up like a fool. :rofl: But hey laughter's good medicine... I got her to smile/laugh right when I was leaving- she was all pouty going off to physical therapy when I left. She didn't really talk too much about not being able to hear yet- but she did ask me how I communicated before I learned to sign when I told her I didn't know how to sign until I was 14. Ah, I just know she'll pull thru this and the family will adjust to this "change". :thumbup:

Oh ttc front- I did the opk before I went to visit her, it was a faint 2nd line. I think it'll start getting darker tomorrow. :thumbup: I'll check again sometime.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Still no af...:shrug: come on and then i can start taking pill again then i can pounce on the oh again! :sex: :rofl: :haha:

Kendra..you sound like you have the babyblues hun, it kicks in when baby is a few days old...should go within 2 weeks or so if not then could be pnd. It is very scary with your first baby suddenly being responsible for this little person all of a sudden. No matter how much you think you are ready, it can happen to anyone and does happen to most. Are your family supporting you? 

Dg..Once she's got used to the idea i'm sure she'll need you more and more and want to ask questions. Least she knows there's somewhere there she can ask thats knows what its like :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

AF for me.... :cry: but I am trekking on....


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm sorry mrsmm, :hugs: lots of luck for the next cycle x


----------



## KendraNoell

yes my family has been great, only issue is husband cant hear baby crying when hes sleeping because he sleeps so hard so i feel so alone at night :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Virtually all men are good at that i'm afraid, if not at the start then they quickly learn! :grr:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls! 

sorry about af MrsMM......roll on next month i know you will get your BFP soon! xx

Kendra its all perfectly normal what you are feeling honey....my DH has never done a night feed yet and i know the feeling you have of being alone and worrying that something is going to happen i still feel that way now at times! I defo had the blues from day 3 to day 7 and all i did was cry, at anything! There were happy tears, sad tear, tired tears and anxiety tears all rolled into one! I promise after a week or so you will feel much better. I remember ringing my mam one day crying my heart out down the phone because i had given Poppy a dummy/pacifier and i thought i was a cruel bad mother for doing so! She told me that all my family and friends must be the same cruel bad mothers then as they gave there kids dummys too! It put things into perspective for me and i realised that it was the blues hitting me again...you will be fine hun, just keep reminding yourself that its just your hormones chick! xx

Rach, glad you have got a reason for the spotting! OMG my period has been horrific! Sorry if tmi but ive had pure red blood and clots flowing out of me for 3 days now, i cant stand up without filling a pad! I was on the verge of going to the casualty last night as i thought i was hemorraging but it seems to be a bit better today thank goodness. Very scarey though, but perfectly normal from what ive read. How are you feeling today! hope af turns up soon for you chick, i want rid now because my DH gave me a tiny bit of a come on the other day so i think his man bits might be getting interested again! LOL! xx

How is everyone else?

Any sign of a positive OPK yet DG?xx

Enjoy your holidays MrsP xx

AS how is the sickness? hope you are feeling a bit better xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh hun, sorry af being a bitch, hope it disappears soon so you can have some fun with dh! i have just started spotting again, hopefully start of af, so will have to see if its there still tomorrow? :shrug:
Had a lovely day, took Thomas to gymlastics this morning and then been a bit naughty :haha: :winkwink: met my friend for lunch and didn't return home until about 4.00...oh is working from home and i think i had more or less a bottle of wine!! :haha: 
Hopefully if the weather stays nice we are taking boys to Bath on the train tomorrow, Thomas will love the train and Mummy would like some new make up! :haha: 
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend planned x


----------



## deafgal01

Yes 2nd line got darker yesterday. I need to do it today and see where I am. Dh deposited Wednesday night. I have been busy visiting the girl in the hospital and between that with work related stuff, rest of time is spent sleeping (not very much as I am used to but I still will live).


----------



## KendraNoell

Hey everyone-

Thanks Rach and Claire for your input, I am feeling better after Jackson's first pediatrician appointment yesterday. When we left the hospital he was 6lbs 3 oz from 6 lb 12 oz and yesterday he was back up to 6 lbs 8 oz which means 5 oz in three days! The doctor was very happy with his weight gain and we have another appt when he is 11 days old, they want him to be back at birth weight or close to it but the Dr said that she would be surprised if he wasn't back at birth weight over the weekend!

Ok so I have to know-- this bleeding thing, the Dr or nurses never really said how long its supposed to last or how bad its supposed to be. I suppose I can look it up but I wasn't sure if I'm supposed to be concerned about it? Pretty gross though :( lol its all 9 months of periods coming back at you at once LOL


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well i didn't have the best experience did i with bleeding pp after Harry, as mine went on for far too long and was due to me having retained placenta, but i think with Thomas it was 2 maybe 3 weeks. It should be gradually getting less and less after first week Kendra, and no its not pleasant is it! :sick:


----------



## KendraNoell

Well tomorrow will be a week, I'm not sure with the tear that I had if I would have any more bleeding or not, I noticed today its definitely lighter than it has been so that's a good sign, everything I'm reading says if it goes to bright red again that you're doing too much and need to take it easy... which mine keeps doing, but I can't just sit and relax I feel like I'm being lazy :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow its been quiet in here! Hope everyone is ok? 

as - how's the ms now? :sick:

dg how is the opk'ing going - have you got a dark line yet?:happydance:

Claire- how is the lovely Poppy doing? :kiss:

mrsmm - what is happening with you? x

Had a lovely weekend with my little family, we took Thomas and Harry on the train to Bath on saturday - mainly just because Thomas loves trains and hasn't been on a real one before, well except when he was a baby! but did a little bit of shopping and went to jamie Oliver's restaurant which was amazing! 
Then sunday we went and looked at climbing frames for the garden now oh's dad has finished. Thomas was in heaven, must have been 50/60 climbing frames for the kids to try. We settled on one and its being delivered at the end of the week. Hoping oh can find someone to help him build it, as it should take 2 people 6 hours!
Now we just need the sun to come back and shine! :wohoo:


----------



## deafgal01

Darkest line on Friday- went light after that. Safe to say I am officially in tww. Girl in hospital recovering very well- in fact she may get her cochlear implants very soon. Hope y'alls are doing good. My weekend was busy- mostly out of house or sleeping.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great news dg, on both fronts! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

*DG* Good Luck! Things sound really promising!:dust:


*30* Hi Hun! Not much, just fell out of the TWW last week, and AF is slowing up to prepare for another cycle.... I'm losing count of exactly how many with the 2 MCs, somewhere like 36 cycles.... But hanging in there.... Thanks so much for asking.


*AFM...* I hope Mother's Day was a lovely affair for each of you in whichever capacity you celebrated. :flower: AF has drifted off so I am starting to get my plans together for donations and OV! I have had ups and downs on this TTC journey for #2, but the joy and hope is still an option so I choose NOT to give up and continue to fight through doing all that I can to see that dark pink sticky BFP and baby in my arms! GL to all in whichever part of the journey you are in :flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

No problem hun, looking out for everyone in this thread. You all mean a lot to me, and want to see everyone realise their baby dreams :) x

Big day for my friend tomorrow that i told you about. She has the op to collect her eggs and then have the embryo's implanted back in. So hopeful for her, and that in 2 weeks she will finally get her bfp - fx


----------



## deafgal01

30- good luck to your friend.

MrsM- hope you get it this cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

LADIES, 

Mother's day weekend was one I will never forget. I am no longer pregnant. It is too traumatic to talk or type about. I wish not to discuss. I am done trying to give Gi a sibling. It is way too stressful and at my age, my body cannot handle it. I am not leaving until all of you achieve birth of a your forever beans. I want to stick around to see it happen,, Thanks for your love and support, Jodi:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Omg as, i don't know what to say, i'm so so sorry.:cry: If you do want to talk about it at some point in the future we're all here to listen/read but if not then we understand.:hugs:
Hope your oh is supporting you at this horrible time x Massive virtual hugs x


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT AND HUGS EVERYTHING MEANS A LOT..Maybe in the future I can talk about it but for now, I am healing emotionally and physically and OH has not been around much... HUGS:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: no no no that is just wrong... Mother's day weekend is supposed to be happy. I'm sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts to you as. :hugs: :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Omg AS I'm in utter shock I'm so so sorry, sending you all my love n hugs xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

DG good luck chick, so excited that you are in TWW again! Yaaayyy! X

Rach, Poppy is great thanks, she sleeps better at night now, goes down at 930 then up at 2am and again at 530 so not too bad! She still pooing every other day but that's fine! How's the boys? Hope they both well how's u hun? Did af arrive? Mine still hasn't gone, just v light now, we bd'd on sunday, bareback! Eeekk! Drunken sex! But I was still bleeding so am sure am fine, very naughty tho! Xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes af arrived on sat, only lasted till yesterday though but was far more than spotting so must have been it! Back on pill now :)
ooo your naughty girl! :winkwink: Just remember you are extra fertile in the months following birth but if your ok with having another thats cool! I'm looking forward to enjoying the summer this year, bbq and drinks! :wohoo: :happydance:

Poppy's doing well with her sleep :) Boys are good, Thomas is much better at doing no'2 's in potty now. Waiting for Harry's 1st tooth to appear. He's been teething on and off for over a month now, bless him. Weighed last week, 15lb 13 almost 2lb behind Thomas now at same age!

Night out for me on friday, looking forward to it but not my head on sat :dohh:


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG AS I am so so sorry :( :( :( I don't know what to say but I know nothing I say would help anyway as I could never understand what you are going through :( 

As for me, baby was up the majority of the night last night, very stuffy, had to go buy a smaller aspirator as the one the hospital gave me barely goes into his nose and wasn't helping. My mom came over to let me sleep- I didn't set an alarm, I said, screw it, my body will wake up when its ready, and I slept a solid 4 hours. I feel so much better though!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just wanted to share some good news. my friend that is having ivf- they managed to get 5 eggs and 4 have fertilised. Having 2 put in on friday and saving 2 for later. :wohoo:
and just bagged myself some tickets for the olympics- just qualification round for gymlastics but least i can say i've been there and done it when they were in our country!


----------



## MrsMM24

*30* CONGRATS to your friend, that is awesome, this sounds like it will be a good journey for her!


*JODI* I am so very sorry Hun! :hugs: I know there are no words and totally respect your request not to talk about it, I admire your strength to stick around with us as well. Sending more :hugs: and :flower:


*AFM...* Not much, CD8, just concentrating on scheduling donations and staying healthy! GL to all May testers:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh i do hope so, staying positive that 1 or both will take. Its been a long journey for her. 

When is your 1st donation mrsmm? x


----------



## KendraNoell

30 since you have boys... how the heck do I not get my son to pee above his diaper and into his clothes? All night last night I was changing onesies because he wasn't peeing in his diaper. I even made sure his little thingie was tucked DOWN and still somehow he's peeing up his diaper and into his clothes and bedding. I wasn't tucking down the front flap anymore because his umbilical cord came off but some people have said I need to keep doing that and it works as a barrier for the pee. I also don't think I'm putting the diaper on tight enough as well, I'm worried about hurting him! Cause he also has a pretty bad diaper rash and I feel bad enough for that :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Kendra..um never had that problem with either of mine sorry but might be worth trying a different brand? I know some diapers don't work for some babies and yes maybe its not tight enough..he'd let you know if it was too tight. 
Do you have sudocreme over there, thats always worked for me :)


----------



## KendraNoell

I don't know what that is :( we have what's called "butt paste" and Desitin for diaper rash, that thick white cream. I think its probably the same thing :) How long does it take to go away? He's had it since yesterday morning and I've been putting it on him every time I change him.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah sudocreme is thick and white too so probably very similar. Depends how bad it is, mine only had a mild rash so couple of days. :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all?xx

Im fed up today, thought my af had gone away after 10 days of it but it seems to be rearing its ugly head again today? So am not sure what that is all about, it was down to spotting and i thought i wouldnt need to even put a pantyliner in my pants today but its back red again (sorry tmi)....so im off to the doctors tomorrow to find out what is going on. After what you went through with bleeding Rach i thought i best get myself checked out. Im almost certain this has been my af as its been so bloody heavy and clotty as i was told too expect, i just cant understand why its starting again? Better too be safe than sorry i say, no doubt i will get told too just wait it out and see what happens!:shrug:

Were you bleeding red everyday Rach when you had retained placenta? I did stop bleeding all together for around a week before my af started, but im wondering now if that is what it has been?:cry:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Don't want to scare you but mine kept starting and stopping hun, looking like it was going away and then it would come back red. However a day or 2 was the longest between bleeds and you had a week so hopefully its nothing serious but defo get checked out. x:hugs: Let me know how you get on x


----------



## KendraNoell

My Dr said it could be up to six weeks of bleeding, and when you're being more active you're going to bleed more. I hope it's normal Claire and everything is ok <3

30- the Dr gave Jackson a compound cream for his diaper rash yesterday. It looks like vaseline and already after less than a day I can see a huge difference in the redness and swelling. I think it has some aquaphor in it so the urine doesn't touch it which is probably what's helping. I had some ladies tell me I need to feed him plain water because it will dilute the urine but the pediatrician did not say anything like that and I know people's advice is meant to be in the best way but I feed 1/2 formula and 1/2 BF so I know he's getting a decent amount of fluids that using water isn't really going to help?

Anyway, he was 11 days old yesterday and was in for his 2 week check up. He is already back over birth weight, at 6 lbs 14.5 ounces! They were really happy with his weight gain. He is still in the lower percentiles for weight and head circumference but right there in the middle at length. His head is still molding because his cone head was so severe so it will take a while for that to get right again.

One thing I am so irritated about is the price for circumcision. $280 dollars?! It's ridiculous that it's not considered a necessary medical procedure and now its considered a cosmetic procedure when IMO it ups the chances of infections and things like that by having the extra skin there? But with hubby not working and I'm not working we can't afford that :( I don't know what to do, they said we should be able to wait until the 2 month mark before doing it but I am worried we still won't have money by then either.


----------



## Flowerbaby

So glad little Jackson is doing so well Kendra! Wow that is so expensive for cirumsision! Not sure what happens over here with that and whether we cud get it done on the NHS? Poppy had a really sore bum too start with and I used sudocrem and it cleared it up in 24 hours, hope Jacksons clears up soon xx

Will let you know how I get on Rach, had period pains tonight so I just don't know? Its gone like ewcm mixed with blood now??? WTF is goin on! Aarghh! I just want my body back! Think I'm gona get myself put on pill while I'm there as I'm defo not ready for another til nxt year, I want too enjoy this summer too hun! Think I will come off it when I go back too work in Feb nxt year and TTC from then. Xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Think we'd only get it on the nhs if it was deemed necessary so its not that common here. :shrug: Neither my oh or boys have had it done.

I think your be ok Claire, as you had a cs so you'd like to think they could have seen it had all been removed but still get checked hun. Yes mine was like that, not proper blood as such more mucusy as times..yuk!

Yes bring on the summer..few drinks in the sun :wohoo: I'm out tonight, although weather not looking particurly special today. Love it when you can have a few drinks early evening when its still warm :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hope you have a fab night Rach!:thumbup::flower: Im out tomorrow night with DH at an engagement party. We went out last sunday for a few whilst parents had Poppy overnight and i overindulged and have paid for it since so i only intend on having a couple tomorrow night, i cant do night feeds with a hangover its not much fun! lol! :cry:

Well i went to the doctors and she seems to think it is my af :shrug: but as it is going on so long then it may be something else, so she has given me antibiotics too rule out any infection in my womb (although the blood isnt smelly, sorry tmi, yuk) and also if the bleeding hasnt subsided by next week then i will go for a scan too rule out any leftover placenta, but she said the same as you Rach and it would be highly unlikely that it would be this after a CS but knowing my bloody luck it could well be! So we shall see what happens over next few days. She was really nice doctor, i normally get the miserable blokes!:dohh:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh and i got my contraceptive pills! yaaayyy!!! No pully outsys anymore! :haha: She tried to talk me into getting the implant or the coil but i said NO! Its easier too come off the pill than it is too get implants and coils removed so i dont want any hassle come this time next year! lol!:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, expect i will be paying for it tomorrow too! :haha:

Yes thought she might give you the antibiotics, i had them too even though no signs of infection :shrug: Hope your ok :hugs: x

Yeah i've got my fave doctors sorted now, this young guy who's great with the boys and a lady doc for me! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:wohoo: yes they seem pretty keen on get everyone on those these days, probably cheaper long run for them or something knowing the nhs!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Right better go and get my gladrags on! then pour myself a bacardi and coke! :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Enjoy your night Rach, mmmm...a bacardi and coke sounds fab! think i might have a couple of them tomorrow night! Yes she did say that the NHS dont like putting you on the pill these days as its much cheaper for them to give you coil or implant! LOL! typical NHS! Yes i will defo be going back too same doc from now on, she was great! Let me know how your night goes! I take it OH is babysitting? He's very good isnt he, my DH would tell me to take a run and jump if i asked him too babysit, good job ive got great parents and in-laws! Have fun babes xxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes oh was babysitting, he's great yes :) Boys were good, Thomas woke up at 8 and Harry 9! must have known Mummy would have a bad head! Was a good night, didn't get home till gone 3..woops! but so glad i don't do it very often anymore. Looking forward to a nice quiet night, with a takeaway i think! :)


----------



## KendraNoell

My little man is 2 weeks old today! In some ways it feels like each individual day drags on and on, and then altogether it feels like its totally flown!

The Dr's are very pleased with his weight gain- they want the baby to be at birth weight again by 2 weeks old. By 10 days he was 2.5 ounces over birth weight and today at 2 weeks he is 5.5 ounces over birth weight, at 7lbs 1 oz :)

As for me, I tried very hard to breast feed, after a few days it was obvious that I wasn't producing as much as the little guy wanted and he and I would sit up all night being so frustrated with everything. Gradually I was supplementing formula and finally two days ago I pulled the plug on breast feeding. I attribute his awesome weight gain to the formula. Honestly, my theory is if baby is happy and mom is happy, that there is going to do more good for this child than the bond of breastfeeding, especially when it isn't really a bond when both mom and baby are irritable, tired and stressed. My demeanor and attitude has changed a 180 since I went to formula and it allows dad and grandma more freedom to come and help me out when I need a break and we don't have to work our lives around each feeding. 

I'm glad I stopped when I did because I haven't totally ruined the idea of breast feeding. When we try for another I will give it another go. If I would have tried for a few more weeks I could have ended up hating it so much that I wouldn't have given my future children a go at it. Luckily I found a lot of support on BnB for mothers who gave up on breast feeding for whatever reason (I haven't pumped or breast fed in over 24 hours and I'm not even engorged, just a little sore, which means I am really not producing anything at all) and my family supports me 100%. I have had a few snarky people make comments about formula feeding but honestly I gave him my colustrum when he was first born which is the best stuff for him, and when I get really engorged I will manually pump enough to take the pain away and maybe have some stored to give him a breast milk bottle every now and then. But I am happy with my choice.


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- I take my hat off to you. You gave it a try and it didn't work in the best interest of your baby Jackson and you so formula is it for this case. :thumbup: That alone- you're the best momma baby Jackson ever has gotten to know and will always have. I hope that it's more successful the next time around with a different baby in the future.


----------



## 30mummyof1

That was exactly the same for me Kendra, my mood was so much better after i stopped. Don't worry what anyone else thinks, you know you've done the best thing for you and Jackson. Unfortunately when you become a mother you do get judged by others but you just have to ignore any horrible comments and feel confident in what you decide. :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, awwww oh so quiet on this thread now, i think we are all just so busy!:shrug:

Well done trying to breastfeed Kendra, you did it for a lot longer than what i did! I think formula feeding is so much better and bugger those who dont! Us mammys will do what we think is best hun xx:hugs:

Rach, glad the boys had a bit of a sleep in for you! I really hope that Poppy will be sleeping through soon, i get her down about 9ish now and she sleeps til 2am then takes 4-5oz, then she wakes again about 5.30ish and only takes 1oz then goes straight back too sleep for about an hour then wakes up wanting the rest of bottle :dohh: i really dont even think she is that hungry at 5am but still wakes every morning at that time looking for food! think i might just try and put her dummy in and see if she goes over for another hour or so then takes her full bottle....any thoughts/advice hun? x:shrug:

Well my bleeding has well and truly stopped now, so am hoping that is it, i dont think it was af that had arrived i just think id started bleeding again after doing too much so am waiting for the witches arrival now with my contraceptive pills at the ready for CD1! :happydance:

DG, any news chick???? You SS this month? hope you ok xx:hugs:

MrsMM, MrsP either of you around at the mo, how are things?? MrsP hope you are enjoying your holiday xxx :hugs:

AS am thinking of you hun, hope you okay babes, big cyber hugs sent your way xxx:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

SS? Yeah, I'm fine. Just quiet lately. Been occupied with stuff in real life so haven't been posting as much. :haha: Oh well. I soon will have all the time in the world in a few days and be on here more frequently. Nothing new- I'm just in my 2ww... DH's due for a new SA on June 15th so that's the day we'll get results (probably won't know til Mon or Tues though) about where we stand and whether we need to consider surgery as an "option" for DH's boys. Kinda scared about it all- it's the moment of truth in June... Course I could still get a bfp before that point but I'm not thinking this is the cycle- no symptoms at all so I'm guessing I'm definitely out already (even though I know I ain't yet). :rofl: Had two strange dreams earlier this week (one on Sunday and one yesterday). :shrug:

:hi: Hope all of you ladies are doing great! I guess life's taking us all out lately. :haha:


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah, been totally truly busy. I kinda went off the deep end until maybe a week ago, I was doing WAY too much and trying way too hard to be the perfect mom and housewife... and I wasn't feeling like I was getting support from OH, and eventually I spent an entire day pretty much bawling my eyes out and yelling at DH about stupid stuff and the next day I was better. Once I gave up breastfeeding things have been so much better and I think there is a better bond between LO and I because we aren't fighting about feeds anymore.

Claire- At least she's in somewhat of a routine! Maybe you could extend her last feeding to closer to 10 so she sleeps a little later? I kind of have a similar routine... LO feeds around 9:30-10 and then is up at 2 and 5. Then usually up every hour after that til I finally give in and get him up for the day. I think he's going through a growth spurt though. Time has been flying that's for sure!

I finally stopped bleeding thank goodness. Now I need more pads that aren't diapers but still get all the crap still coming out TMI sorry LOL! Not used to this stuff!

My sister who is 26 weeks pregnant is coming over tomorrow to watch LO and let me take a nap and stuff. We will see how well she does and if she's ready for one of her own!

I have another friend who had her baby at 28 weeks a few days ago- baby is 1 lb 12 oz :( Feel so bad for her, she had massive BP issues so they took the baby finally :( I hope the baby pulls through!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: everyone!

Yes i'd give the dummy a go at 5am hun, she doesn't sound hungry but most babies will try and feed anyway just because they enjoy the comfort. When you put her down at 9pm is she asleep or just sleepy? The best thing you can do is to teach her to self sooth and be able to get herself off to sleep. That way when she wakes in the night it should only be because she's hungry.:) Goodluck x

Bring on the pills! I'm back on them now..which is lucky as i jumped oh on fri night, well 3.30 in the morning technically when i got home! :rofl: not that he complained! :haha:

My boys are keeping me busy. Harry likes to keep rolling onto his tummy, but then grumbles so i roll him back and then he rolls back to his tummy over and over again!
and Thomas just wants to keep watching the same episode of curious george over and over again! 

We're going to watch the Olympic flame go through our town today, over have to walk round the corner, quite excited its so close!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well im off to the doctors with Poppy today, im quite worried about her.:cry: She has been struggling with her bottles on and off for a couple of weeks now and today she keeps taking 1 oz then screaming the house down and refusing anymore! she is taking water so i know she is hungry but she is in agony from her milk. Like i say this has been on and off and slowly started too get worse 3 days ago and today she is in pure agony, so im gona go find out what they think. Its either colic or reflux or a mix of both i think. I suffer badly with acid reflux and im wondering if she has inherited it, i also have a lactose intolerence so makes me wonder if she has too.......so we will see, im sure she will be fine just need something to help the little lady and make her a happy baby again....:baby:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh poor poppy, hope she's better soon x


----------



## KendraNoell

Let us know how things went :(

I feel so bad for my friend with her daughter born at 28 weeks... apparently they found out she has an extremely rare genetic disorder and only 1 in 10,000 pregnancies actually makes it to birth, and they are going to have to let her pass away :( My heart is broken for them :(


----------



## deafgal01

Oh no Kendra :hugs: that is awful!

Hope Poppy feels better soon.

:hi: 30!

Um nothing to say today :haha:


----------



## KendraNoell

I got more info on the genetic disorder. She has three sets of chromosomes instead of 2. It kept saying in the description "this disease is incompatible with life". How heartbreaking :(


----------



## deafgal01

That is def heartbreaking to grow a baby in the womb for 28 weeks only to find out the baby will die eventually. :hugs: praying for your friend.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: dg :)

So sorry for your friend Kendra, must be heartbreaking :cry:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Anyone doing anything nice this weekend? we need to get this thread up and going again!!:)

mrsp.are you back from hols yet? whats going on?
mrsmm - how's things with you? are you in 2ww yet?
dg..any signs?

So hot here, loving the sun..Harry not so much though..poor little thing. As for me meeting a friend for lunch tomorrow and a few drinkies and going to see my parents new house on sunday.


----------



## deafgal01

No signs- usual pms mood grumpiness. Gonna go to wedding tomorrow and sleep rest of weekend.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope you have a fab time at the wedding dg :thumbup:


----------



## KendraNoell

Just trying to get used to my newfound sleep schedule... it's nice out here but not hot yet, doesn't usually get warm here until July... things are getting easier for us at home now that I have his cries sort of figured out and he's gradually adapting to a regular sleep schedule, today I finally got to sleep past 7 (he's usually up 5:30-6) so hopefully it will continue!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, ugh I've had a rough few days! Went too docs who told me Poppy had suspected reflux and gave me gaviscon, well that night she started with a hirrendous cough and kept choking, the next day was even worse and she choked and lost her breath for a few seconds so took her straight to casualty and been in hospital since! She has got bronchilitis and an awful cold! Poor baby girl! We just seen doctor and as Poppy is taking more milk now we are free too go home but its been an awful few days, well week really!

Will read posts and update more once we home. Hugs to you all xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg poor little thing, and terrible for you both too. :sad1: Hope she's better very soon :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Oh babyhopes! :hugs: poor poppy! Hope she is feeling better and you're less concerned. Not good the dr did not catch the real issue. :dohh: glad u took poppy to hospital and got it sorted!

Hope everyone had good weekend. I started my af at the wedding :dohh: did not even have my stuff so asked mom, then had to wait til we got to mammaw's but nothing but luckily my sis has some in dad's car so I was saved. Phew!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Sorry bout af DG! Its a pain when it catches you unawares! X

Well we are home now and poor little poppy is still so poorly, she just wants too be cuddled all time, bless! X

I did an opk when I got in as I've had niggly pains and its positive, so it looks like my body is back too normal and af should be here in 2 weeks or so! Then back on pill! Xx

Sorry too hear about your friends LO kendra, it must be hard for them. How is baby jackson? Is he still enjoying his bottles? X

Rach,its sooo bloody hot here too! Lovin it! Which event you goin too see at olympicvs? You did well too get tckts, my friend applied for gymnastics tckts as good few years ago and hasn't been successful gettin any, she gutted! X


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh yes he is a little porker! Sorry to hear about Poppy glad she is better :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

bless her, por little thing. Big :hugs: to you all x

Its the mens qualification round so not one of the biggies unfortunately, but as with all the events unless you are willing to pay £100+ a ticket its near impossible to get anything. Still not sure who's going with me!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well Poppy is taking a bit more food today which is great, she is upto 3-4oz per feed instead of 1-2oz. The doctor said if she didnt take 20oz in 24 hours i had too take her back in, she took 19 1/2, so i let her off with the other 1/2 and kept her home. Had a few coughing fits during night but other than that she almost slept through!:thumbup: Think a good sleep has done her well as she a tad better today shes just sooooo bunged up the poor little mite :nope:

How is everyone today? ive been enjoying a bit of sun! Also been in touch with a company too come and clean my house once a week from top too bottom! DH is allowing me too have one at last! I think he saw the stress i was under last week when Poppy was really poorly and how much off a mess the house was in when we were in hospital and made me ring up and arrange a cleaner! Its a nightmare as we have quite a big house, along with a drooly dog and an untidy husband and i just cant do it all anymore! hee hee, am chuffed! DH said too make sure she is a leggy blonde with big tits! Cheeky bugger!:dohh:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: A housemaid that is blonde and big boobs. :rofl: Your hubby is funny!!!!! But :yipee: Glad you can arrange for cleaning services to come tidy up the house for you.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless her, glad she's taking the required amount. don't want to have to go back in, poor little thing.

We have a cleaner once a month, thats all i am allowed! well she's a friend really but likes to earn a bit of extra cash and just means the jobs i never get round to get done fairly often and/or a better clean than my quick polish/scrub here and there! 

:rofl: at your hubby!

Yes also enjoying the sun, hoping it lasts until sun at least as we're having a jubilee party :) can't wait to get the red,white and blue bunting up. :p


----------



## Flowerbaby

:cry: oh girls i just dont know what is goin on with my body :cry: i got a pos opk 2 days ago and neg yesterday and today it looks like af is coming as my cm is ewcm with pink streaks in it, i only stopped bleeding 10 days ago so srely not and what is the pos opk about? ugh i give up, me n dh have booked a naughty night away on sat aswell so looks like no sex for me AGAIN! am at docs on thursday so will have too see what he says? i had a bizaarre thought that i could be preggers again as we dtd 2 weeks ago without protection but i was bleeding so surely not? :nope: i just want too be normal again :cry:

how is everyones day going? :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Babyhopes, maybe it's still sorting itself from being pregnant and all that. :shrug: I don't know. :hugs: Hang in there.


----------



## 30mummyof1

hun, can't believe how similar your pp has been to mine...yes defo get checked over. Hope you ok, and not preggers just yet :hugs: x


So nervous for my friend today, she gets the results of her ivf pregnancy test. Gonna be so gutted for her if its not worked, as they've been ttc for 4/5yrs now :cry:

Day 3 of Harry on baby rice and he's still looking at me like "what the hell is that mummy, yuk"! Trying pear tomorrow so hopefully that might be more his thing! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: everyone, My friend got her :bfp: :happydance: :wohoo: finds out on the 19th how many there are :) on :cloud9: for her x


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: congrats to your friend!


----------



## KendraNoell

great news!! :)

claire I hope you get answers soon on your body. I have stopped bleeding entirely but still sore and wondering if I have an infection where the stitches were :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

sounds like you might Kendra, best to get checked to be on the safe side x


----------



## Flowerbaby

congrats too your friend Rach, thats lovely news xx

i was speaking too my sil today who has had 2 CS ans she said with her first she bled for 3 weeks and the second she bled like i am on and off for 11 weeks! eeeekkk! she then didnt get her af for another 3 months. so it looks like im still PP bleeding so i will just let my body get on with it and stop stressing .:shrug:

kendra yes go get checked out hun you will probs get sum antibiotics xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes so pleased for her, after such a long time ttc. :cloud9: Found out they did have to pay in the end because she already has a daughter but seems unfair when her dh doesn't have any but there you go, thats the nhs for you.

Easier said than done isn't it, i always stress too but its normal for plenty of women pp i was just one of the unlucky ones!


----------



## pambolina21

(Updated Thread Title)
Glad to see you ladies still holding the thread together!!! Congrats to all the Mommy's and your beautiful babies!!! Good luck to those still TTC (I know how you feel!)

:hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG PAM!!!!!!! I have missed you :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: Pam,

How are you doing? any updates on your ttc journey? are you still taking clomid? :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Hey everyone! Yes...I am on Clomid again...after the failed attempts last year I needed a break..plus I found a wonderful doctor whi actually cares!! He has had my hubby tested (SA)..we are still waitiny for results...I am scheduled for an HSG on Friday to make sure there is no blockage..he is the first doctor to actually try and rule out reasons for our problems. One more day left on Clomid and hopefully in 8-9 days after I will ovulate...HOPEFULLY!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck Pam! I hope the dr finds out what is preventing you and that they find a way to get you that bfp.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well lovely to here from you again and hope you get some answers soon. :hugs: How are your little girls? :)


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks DG!
Mommy...my girls are doing great...Meghan turns 3 next month so its almost party planning time.


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm glad you found a Dr who is willing to really try everything for you guys to conceive again :)


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks ya'll


----------



## Flowerbaby

EEEEKKKKKK Hi Pam!!!!!!!! So excited and thrilled too see you back on here again, you have been missed! got everything crossed for you this month and hope you get that BFP you have been waiting so long for! So pleased you are back xx:kiss:

Well i feel like poo today, think ive got what Poppy has got, can do without it really as she is still poorly so need too keep my strength up for her. Shes having another off day today, refusing her milk and vomiting after her coughing fits, ugh, when will she get better????? :shrug: Its so hard seeing her cough and cough and get frustrated with her little self because she cant cough up the mucous and then the poor little lamb borks and vomits, sorry tmi.....i just wish i could help her but the doctor wont give her anything. I took her back yesterday as i was worried it was whooping cough but the doctor didnt seem concerned that it was and just thinks its a viral infection.....i feel so mentally and physically exhausted...i just want my little girl too be well again :cry:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Oh poor Poppy. Hope she feels better and that you do too. It's not fun to be sick together.


I've got a dr appt on July 2nd (these annual check ups and pap). Yuck. I'm praying to be pregnant by that point. It'd be good to finally be able to get pregnant. Dunno if we'll get it this cycle but I'll give it a try.


----------



## KendraNoell

Hopes I can't believe they would just let the baby try to work through it at that age, they have no way of knowing how to clear their chest and throat of the cough, I couldn't imagine :( I am also physically and mentally exhausted the last few days, I think Jackson is going through a growth spurt, I have given him almost 10 ounces of formula in the last 4 hours which is about 3 times as much as usual! And he's been wide awake for hours, hoping he goes back to sleep soon so I can too!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Its really scarey girls, been looking online as too what i can do too help her and ive just ordered a cool mist humidifier for the nursery which helps with coughs and colds and some saline nasal drops too help with her congestion.....not a lot more i can do except wait it out, so very sad and upsetting :cry:

Kendra, Poppy is the same when going through growth spurts however im quite lucky as she takes a stack of food then sleeps 2 hours then another stack then sleeps so i can tell now when its a growth spurt day/night, its bloody tiring though! xx

DG i really hope you get preggers this month......are you gona opk again? xx


----------



## deafgal01

Definitely gonna do opk again this cycle. I still have a tons to use up. :rofl: AF just left yesterday so probably going to start with the opk in like 4 or 5 days.


----------



## pambolina21

Poor baby girl...sure sounds like croup to me...Meghan had that a few weeks ago..not much you can do medicine wise...just take her to the bathroom and run hot water and let it get steamy...do that a few times a day...with some vapor rub on her chest...saline and a nose bulb (sucker) to get the gunk out of her nose and at ALL times keep her propped up...don't let her lay flat...When Meghan had it it was horrible...it sounded like a seal barking when she wanted to cough and sounded painful...I dont know all the details on Poppy's condition and all...just going by how your latest post sounded ti me. In all honesty the only good humidifier is a steam ....and in a small room with no air circulation (which is why a steamy shower is good)....I sure hope she gets better soon!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I was gonna say the shower too, I usually will take him in there if he's a bit stuffy.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls! Well Poppy has only had one coughing fit last night which is good and this morning her cough is a little more lose sounding, i have been using nasal drops with each bottle and it seems too be helping a bit, she sneezed this morning and lots of green gunk came out so that is great, sorry tmi! Just hoping that i may be starting too see a light at the end of this long tunnel:thumbup:

How is everyone today? im not doing too badly, me n dh are off for a night of sexual debauchery tomorrow :haha: am looking forward too it, my bleeding never started again it was just a bit of pink streaked ewcm the day after my pos OPK so im wondering if it was a little bit of blood after ovulation seen as though i havent ov'd for nearly a year? :thumbup: Need too go buy some sexy underwear and maybe some lotions, potions and toys!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh poor poppy, she has been through it for such a young thing. Bless her :hugs: 

Hope you have a lovely night, sounds like you might have a lot of fun!! :winkwink:

Harry's been trying babyrice and pear so far, to be honest i don't think he is all that keen! Carrot tomorrow maybe he'll like that better?! :haha:
Just back from gymnastics with Thomas, he is getting better at listening although i still feel worn out after running around with him! He should be off for a nap in a min and there's a box of krispie kremes with my name on!! :)


----------



## deafgal01

Yay- hope Poppy continues to feel better. Have a nice night out with your husband, baby hopes.

30- I bet his faces are cute when he's trying out new foods. :haha:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes he pulls some great faces dg!! :haha: cute. He's defo not like his brother, he wolfed everything down and he was also younger when he had his 1st solids!


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Maybe you'll be able to capture some of these faces. :haha: I bet they're hilarious.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i should try, as before i know it he'll be a toddler sat at the table eating what we do! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Anyone doing anything for the jubilee? we're having a party on sunday and the weather report is total rubbish, suposed to drop 10degrees with rain, great! was hoping to avoid having everyone in the house but you can never plan on sun in England! 
:shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

Not yet... Think I'm just gonna spend the day at home- maybe a cardio work out.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: everyone, been a bit quiet of late? Hope everyone is just busy having fun? 

as are you ok hun? haven't heard from you in ages? we're thinking of you :hugs:
Mrsp?? how was your hols? any news for us?

we hosted our jubilee party in the house yesterday as it tipped down all day! when i planned it, it was lovely sunshine but yesterday it was a typical english summer's day! Think everyone enjoyed themselves, we just have loads of party food leftover i am so sick of sandwiches and sausage rolls and even cupcakes! never thought i would say that :haha:

Also getting a new car too, oh's parents said they want to buy me and the grandchildren a new car :wohoo:


----------



## deafgal01

30- :yipee: for getting a new car. That's awesome! Sounds like you threw a good party there.

I'm fine. Just keeping busy with school and stuff. :blush: Odd dreams here and there as well... None of them baby related though except for the one last night was almost baby related but in a very odd way.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ooo sounds intriguing...do tell :)


----------



## deafgal01

Well, the weird part is if you knew this person who is my family friend, he's actually my age (and DH's). But his parents offered him to us- to keep in our house and he wasn't even a baby. :rofl: So basically I guess adoption in a sense but he was allowed to come back and visit his parents'. Just odd dream. :rofl: Then I ended that dream by playing some odd game of straws - had to match the colors... It didn't make sense how I was playing the game either. :shrug: I have loads other weird dreams written up in my journal- frog, easter eggs and snake, etc.


----------



## KendraNoell

I think I've been so exhausted the last month that I don't even have dreams anymore. But yours sound very interesting! Hopefully it means something for you :)


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- I've quit thinking they have any meaning anymore since they get more weird lately. I don't usually have more than 1 weird dream a month or whatever but lately I've had one like every other day or so. :dohh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: dg


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I know 30... It's funny... I was hunting for easter eggs under indoor furnitures but these furnitures were outside. :shock: And there was a snake hole near one egg that I was trying to get. :rofl: I killed the snake with a book... :dohh: Not possible but hilarious dreams... :haha: I have more weird ones where that came from. :smug:


----------



## KendraNoell

DG! You jinxed me. I know I had dreams last night I just can't remember what they were about but I remember thinking in the dream that I was going to tell you about it!


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: sorry Kendra! If u remember come back and tell it! :haha:


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah right, these days I can't even remember my son's name let alone a dream I had


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: the weird dreams continue... :rofl:


----------



## KendraNoell

Jackson is one month old today! And we are celebrating by circumcising him... what a nice mommy I am LOL


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: Jackson! Happy 1 month! Lots of apologizing and cuddles for Jackson- poor boy for getting circumcised.


----------



## KendraNoell

Overall it went well. They inject a block into the wee-wee so that there is no pain, he did start to freak out a bit because they have to strap their legs down and the pressure from the procedure and the Dr yanking on it and everything. Thing is is that they cut the foreskin off and my husband was sitting there wincing every snip because the scissors were like the loudest scissors ever! He wasn't even watching but every time the Dr made a snip you could see he was like OMG... lol it was funny. Now I have a very crabby baby that took some pain meds and is sleeping now finally. I have to check his diaper once an hour to check for too much blood from the incision so I can't even really nap either


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: I can't believe your husband sat thru that not watching but listening to the scissors. :rofl: I can imagine him going OMG every time he hear a snip from the scissors! :rofl: Hope Jackson's not bleeding too much and that you're able to get in a nap eventually. Poor baby. :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

They gave him tylenol with codeine for the pain, I think that's why he's so sleepy


----------



## Flowerbaby

Eeeekkkk Kendra i dont think i could have sat there through that hun! How is Jackson after his circumision? Hope you are both well xx:hugs:

Well Poppy is much better now, she started picking up last monday after i changed her milk from a Aptimal first to the comfort milk since then she has been like a new little girl! she is only up once for a feed during night now so literally sleeps from 9pm til 7am, only up at 3.30 for a quick couple of ounces which is great and her cough and cold have completely gone! Am so happy! :thumbup: she is starting to giggle a bit now, its so cute watching her, brought tears to my eyes when she first did it! She moves into her big cot and will be sleeping on her own in 2 weeks time. Im looking forward to getting back into bed with my hubby! :happydance:

Had my first af this week and back on the pill, will be staying like this for the next 8 months or so then hopefully back to TTC, unless i forget any pills inbetween! lol! :haha:

What has everyone been upto? Pam any news on the Ovulation front yet? How are you D? how are the boys Rach, did your Jubilee party go okay? x:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Been keeping myself busy with school and some part time work. :thumbup: Doing fine. Think I enter the 2ww this weekend. I got a positive on the opk yesterday.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yaaayyy for the pos opk DG! Let the TWW begin! Got everything crossed for you chick xx


----------



## pambolina21

I am pretty sure this cycle failed...CD18 and no positive OPK...I have had low temps and EWCM...temp went up today...still cramping too...can you still ovulate and not get a positive OPK?


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: I don't know Pam, I've not had that problem. I've heard others struggled with the opk so it's possible you could ovulate and not have opk detect it. :shrug: How often are you testing with opk?


----------



## pambolina21

On average...3-4 times a day...lol...

I have read some woman ovulate and not get a positive OPK...I just dont think I will be so lucky...lol...Clomid only worked 2 out of the 4 times last year...so my expectations are low :(


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Hang in there Pam. Has your DH had his SA yet?


----------



## pambolina21

Yep...he did it last month...and we still dont know the results because at first the fax was either lost or misplaced...had to call and have refaxed and it was finally received last week BUT they wont tell me the results of the SA or my HSG because they want me to come in and spend $150 for an appt then theu will tell me..GRRRR


----------



## deafgal01

That's annoying. Fingers crossed for good results. I was crushed when we found out my DH's results. They did another sample about a month later and it was still the same. He's got one coming up next week to see if the medicines are doing the trick. :wacko:


----------



## KendraNoell

Good luck both of you, DG and Pam!

Hopes- yeah it was definitely interesting to watch the procedure. He did fairly well other than being in a lot of pain the next day or two, he's doing great now. 

So I decided to change LO's nipples to medium flow instead of slow flow since I was looking up information about his feeding and sleeping habits and a lot of what I read said that if they fall asleep at the bottle on a regular basis without taking in very much milk they could be irritated with the slow flow nipples and need to take in more milk during a feed. I had a couple medium flows so I started playing with them, I think he got a bit of a tummy ache at first from the higher amount of milk and not being used to it but he seems to be a lot happier now, he takes almost a full 4 oz each feeding instead of playing around and taking 1 here, 2 there, 1 here, 2 there, and then feeling like he's always awake, now he sleeps 3-4 hours at a time so its more in a pattern and now we can work on routines and sleeping through the night. I know the bottle companies say you shouldn't up to medium until 3-6 months but its been obvious since he was born that he eats a LOT and because of his fast weight gain and everything I figured it wouldn't be a problem. If he starts having more gas or tummy problems I'll switch back down but he seems happy with the increased flow so I'm going to have to go get some more!


----------



## deafgal01

Wow Kendra Jackson is doing really well! :thumbup: your plan makes sense.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: Claire, yes jubilee party was good although had to have it inside as it was pissing down all day! :grr: 

Thats what i did Kendra and Harry had no problems. When your a parent you just have to do what feels right rather than what they might suggest is right as all babies are different, so don't worry :hugs:

Goodluck dg, thinking of you. Roll on 2ww :)

Pam..i'm not sure, i've always struggled with opk's thats why i got the cbfm. so you could have? :shrug:

as for me, just wanting to get my new car sorted. Was hoping to sort one before our hols but think that is unlikely now :(


----------



## KendraNoell

Too bad none of the stores I went to today had medium flow :( just slow and fast! Grrr... so I only have 4 nipples that are medium, feel like I'm washing bottles all day!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Kendra, I moved poppy onto variflow teats at 4 weeks as it was taking me ages too feed her and she kept falling asleep! Best thing I did! She struggled with them too start with and spluttered a bit but once she got the hang of them she was great! X

Well I've moved Poppy into her big cot tonight as she keeps banging the sides of her crib, which is wooden, through the night and its disturbing her so I've decided too go for it and make the move earlier than I anticipated! I'm gona stay in nursery still until I feel confident too leave her. I could be in for a long sleepless night! X

Aww nightmare bout the rain Rach, at least you had fun tho! What car u gettin? X


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think we moved Harry about same age as Poppy is now as he kept waking himself up and hitting the sides, both boys loved the extra space in fact so hope she did too and slept well for Mummy :)

Going to get a merc b class, not too big but bigger than my a3 :) Its just a job finding the right one! :grr:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohh sounds lush Rach! Lucky you x

Well poppy slept terribly! She was fine from 9 til 1245 then started crying on and off until I gave in at 5am and let her cuddle in with me! I was up and down like a yo yo all night! I wouldn't care she fell asleep on her own without me there after her bottle and wasn't bothered about bein in the cot but obviously didn't likewaking up in the dark in strange place and then didn't settle after that. Will just keep perservering and am sure will get there in the end! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Quite excited about getting a new car, i mean it will be 3yrs old or so but will be the newest car i've ever had! 

Yes she will get there in the end hun, make sure you nap when you can to catch up x


----------



## pambolina21

This cycle has def bit the big one...no positive opk and no thermal shift...I expected one this morninh but my temp actually went dow alittle....I will POAS cause HEY I owe myself that much at least...lol...


----------



## Noradun

Hello ladies, I am new to the forum but I wanted to get some advice....Basically I got a positive opk on May 31 and I Od June 1st getting my thermal shift. I had 8 hrs of horrible ovulation pains and very good EWCM. Hubby and I bedded the day before I Od, twice the day I Od, and once the day after. So I was really hopeful that we concieved

So fast forward and I had pretty much no symptoms of pregnancy at all. Then on 7dpo my cervix went high firm and closed. I started having a thick CM and when I checked I found a speck of brown blood with red streaks mixed in. Checked about an hour later and found more streaks. But nothing else after that. The same day I started having some cramping. 8 dpo I started having breast tenderness, fatigue, modiness. 9 Dpo Hit me hard. I started having hot flashes that pushed my temp to 99.4, headaches, nausea, chest flutters, dizziness etc. Today I am 10 dpo and I am still having headaches off and on. I woke up with nausea but I feel better then yesterday. The occasional twinge in my stomach, and breast pain. My cervix is still high firm closed, and VERY sensitive. When I touch it I can feel its kinda a weird feeling. And it gives me cramps. I want to believe I am pregnant but I got two BFNs this morning. I am so emotional, and moody, and fatigued. And craving food but not eating much. But its only the second time I have Od in 2 yrs, the last being March. So I dont know if its just my body isn't used to Oing or if I am preggo. I am so emotionally exhausted of this rollar coaster. What do you ladies think...do I sound preggo? OH..and right now I have a triphasic chart...although my temp dropped slightly today. So I dont know if it will stay that way or not. Grr Thanks ladies for reading and baby dust to all!


----------



## deafgal01

Nora- you should retest in a few days. Sometimes it doesn't show up as early as 10dpo but will show up on 13dpo. You definitely sound pregnant to me. :dust:


----------



## Noradun

deafgal01 said:


> Nora- you should retest in a few days. Sometimes it doesn't show up as early as 10dpo but will show up on 13dpo. You definitely sound pregnant to me. :dust:

Thank you...I feel like I am but then I keep thinking what if my body is playing tricks on me. Its so frustrating.

Honestly I thought maybe I was preggo the last time I Od but my symptoms are so different then they were then, and my chart is different. Its just so overwhelming. 
Here is my chart...hope it shows right well..?? If your scroll down you can see my current May 9th chart and farther below it is my Feb Chart which is my other O chart
[url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/TTCBABYBROGGIN4/]My Ovulation Chart[/url]


----------



## KendraNoell

Nora, the hot flashes sound exactly like my symptoms were on the same DPO, and I had my son in May, so I am hoping this is it for you, it sure sounds promising :) But I did not get a positive HPT that was believable until 12 DPO so just keep testing!


----------



## deafgal01

Nora- Just looked at your chart. You'll definitely know by 14 dpo by the looks of things. It sounds promising but you said you've had these symptoms before and our bodies can throw us off (especially when one wants a baby that badly - so for that reason I've kind of quite using symptoms after ovulation to figure out my body). :wacko: This is nuts. I hope you are pregnant though. I used to temp too. I should get back into that but if I do, I'd only do it for rest of this month and July before I gotta give it up again (hence why i do opk instead).


----------



## Noradun

KendraNoell said:


> Nora, the hot flashes sound exactly like my symptoms were on the same DPO, and I had my son in May, so I am hoping this is it for you, it sure sounds promising :) But I did not get a positive HPT that was believable until 12 DPO so just keep testing!

That makes me feel so good :) Did you test before and get BFN or did you just wait to test until 12 dpo. Sorry for all the questions..I just have been so depressed today I need hope LOL


----------



## KendraNoell

Yes, I did test and had a BFN at 10 DPO, at 11 DPO I had the faintest line, and we had to hold it up to the light, and neither of us believed it, so I did a digi later in the day and it said not pregnant. I was so devastated but then I tried again at 12 DPO in the morning and got a positive digi!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies I'M BACK! :wave: 

Sorry I was MIA but I enjoyed the holiday so much and wasn't stressed about TTC I needed a longer break from here. It's been a month since I was last on and I was only away week. I've been finding TTC much better not keeping track of where I am in my cycle, not using OPK's or checking CP. I've did a lot of thinking on holiday and I think DH now wants a baby more than me! I just started thinking of the positives of being childless and it made me wonder if it is really what I want. I'm sure it is, I can't imagine my life without kids, but I feel so young still, certainly don't feel 31! (It was my bday when I was away.) If I was younger I might have had a break from TTC but because my clock is ticking we really need to get on with it! So I'm just seeing how things go, I'm CD 5 and I had a GREAT spotting cycle last month. Have not got past CD28 for over a year without spotting and managed to get to CD32, only 1 day before AF! :dance: Also managed a 15 day LP for the first time ever! I only know when I ovulated as I got very bad cramping again, on my right side this time, which lasted for hours. I'm having TV u/sounds again this cycle so will be interesting to see if I have another cyst on my right ovary (I suspect this) and what has happened to the one on my left. I was so sure I was preggo when I had no spotting and got past 12DPO, but :bfn:.

So now to catch up...

AS, I&#8217;m so so sorry chick :( Sending you tons of :hug:. Don&#8217;t really know what to say :nope: other than we are here for you when you feel ready to come back.

MrsMM, sorry AF got you hun :hugs:

30 &#8211; glad AF came lol!! So jealous of your gymnastics tickets! It&#8217;s the only part of the Olympics I watch &#8211; I love it! Sooo happy for your friend and the IVF!! Helps me see light at the end of the tunnel!

Babyhopes sorry about all your bleeding hun. Loving your new avatar of Poppy! Sorry she has been a bit poorly.

Kendra, that&#8217;s awful news about your friend :(

Pam! You&#8217;re back! Thanks for updating the title! A clomid buddy for me too!

DG - not long now til DH's appointment!

Welcome Noradun!

So I might not be on here as much as I used to as I'm not accessing it on my phone, only the laptop or ipad, I was too obsessed with BnB before, checking my phone every day and I don't think it was good for me but I've missed you ladies so much. I'm not gonna talk about my cycles until they're over with, so I don't have to think about it & get stressed, but will be here for general chit chat and to see how you are all doing :flower: xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: mrsp so glad you are back! we have missed you :happydance:

can totally understand you needing a break so won't ask about cycles or anything like that. :)

Yes its great news about my friend, but she has been going through it poor thing. Got rushed to hospital last week with terrible pains, given morphine and she has ohss and they thought maybe eptopic. She will find out on thurs for sure, but they believe its twins so i guess with that comes more problems, but praying they are both fine. She has to be on total bed rest to keep them safe. 
but yes there is definitely light at the end of tunne hun, thats if you need it :hugs:

I'm not sure if i'm going to be able to go now, my friend who i though wanted to go said she now can't :grr:

3 sleeps till we go on hols :wohoo: looks like weather will be pants but don't care least we will be getting away and my oh might not have a phone permantly attached to his ear like normal! :haha:


----------



## KendraNoell

had my follow up 6 week appt yesterday! i havent had a period yet it will be 6 weeks on Sat, the Dr said if I don't get it soon to go back in :/


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, hope you are all well!

Lovely too see you back MrsP! We missed you! xx

Well Poppy is sleeping great in her big cot now, she screamed the first night but has settled since, now too start trying too get her too eat more.....its just one thing after another isnt it! She is only eating around 20oz a day and her feeds range from taking 2oz too 5oz, depending on what type of mood she is in! She has just been too her grandmas and taken 5oz no bother and i have just fed her and she has taken 1 and a half and twisted all the way through it, so ive put her down for a sleep. I just dont think she is going too be a big eater as she never has been since she was born. She is going for her injections tomorrow so im sure she will be weighed again, when she was weighed a week ago she was 10lb 5oz so will be interesting too see what she weighs now.:shrug:

have fun on your hols Rach, i hope the weather gets better for you :hugs:

Kendra, im still having my first af, i was 8 weeks PP when i got it and its still flowing now even though ive started the contraceptive pill, i stop taking it in 10 days ready for my next period! i will feel like all ive done is bleed for weeks again! DH is gagging for his leg over! LOL! :dohh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks girls :hugs:

30, oh no fingers crossed your friends twinnies are alright, after all they've been through its horrible! :growlmad: at your friend for dropping you in it, if I was nearer I'd go with you myself! 

Kendra hope AF shows soon Hun.

Babyhopes, glad poppy is managing in her big girls cot :thumbup: hope she's put on some weight tomorrow! 

Btw must update you on my friend who had her baby before I went away & she was in intensive care despite being late. I found out what happened, she was back to back, my friend wasn't feeling contractions, born with cord around her neck, both collapsed lungs & they said she'd likely have brain damage...anyhow, little Isla has made an AMAZING recovery, was allowed home after a week, docs said she didn't have brain damage & breast feeding well! Went to see her the other week & you'd never guess what she went through she's completely normal! My friend has got a meeting with the consultant to find out what went wrong & how she wasnt feeling contractions! :wacko: x


----------



## Flowerbaby

MrsP glad little Isla is okay that is wonderful news xx:happydance:

Well taken Poppy for her injections and she was good as gold, just let out a little squeal for a few seconds and then cuddled up into mammys arms. The nurse weighed her and the little chunk is 11lb 1oz now! She has put a stack of weight on in a week, it must be the new food ive put her on, am so pleased and need too stop worrying about how much she is taking because she is doing just fine!:thumbup: shes just a fussy little eater :baby:

How is everyone, hope you are all well xx:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Harry's never been a big eater either Claire, not at all like his brother! He's 17lb at 24wks compared to Thomas who was 19lb 7!, he's just below the 50th centile so they are all different but all get there in the end! :)

I wish you could mrsp! :sad1:
Great news about isla :)

Well drum roll....my friends twinies are absolutely fine, they saw the hearts beating today BUT there is also an extra one!! She is in complete shock, but on :cloud9: such good news as they didn't have any left over to freeze so would have had to start the treatment all over again. :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG triplets?!?! Holy crap. I could not imagine.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know! I would be shitting myself! :haha: she's only a tiny thing too, bless her :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well of on our hols now,so will catch up with you all on Monday/Tuesday. :)
Have a lovely weekend all x


----------



## KendraNoell

have fun!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG triplets, wowsers!! Huge congrats too your friend! Have a lovely holiday Rach xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Have a fab holiday 30. Can't believe your friend has 3 buns cooking!! Brilliant news everything ok! :dance: I'm really surprised they let her put 3 embies in though! Apparently some hospitals in UK won't allow more than 1. We'd choose 2 if it ever gets to that point & we're allowed.

Babyhopes I'm so pleased Poppies injections went well.

My follicle tracking starts tomorrow, 8am so no lie in for me! :wacko:

x


----------



## deafgal01

Glad y'alls are great!

I feel like I have something heavy sitting on my chest making it hard for me to breathe. SA came back 0 again so we are doing biopsy next. Based on results of that will determine next course of action we will take in our ttc journey. I am gonna go and try to sleep more.


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm sorry DG :(


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww DG im so sorry chick. Have a good rest :hugs:xx

Eeekkk MrsP good look with the follicle tracking, ummmm i might sound thick but what is follicle tracking?:shrug:

How is little Jackson Kendra? I think Poppy is having a growth spurt today, she cant stop bloody eating, she has been taking 5oz every 2-3 hours since 1.45am this morning and has hardly slept a wink all day, ive just managed too get her down now with a struggle, she normally goes down on her own but i think she was overtired! Little monkey! She has been really wingey aswell today so i defo think she is having a spurt :bodyb:


----------



## deafgal01

Better mood now- just need to keep myself busy.

Yeah we are overdue for more updates on Jackson and poppy and all the ladies!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw DG I'm sorry hun :hugs: What do they expect to find out at the biopsy?

Hopes - thanks hun, follicle tracking is where you have transvaginal ultrasounds (dildo cam!) every 2-3 days to monitor how your body is responding to the clomid and to check that you actually ovulate. 

So I had my scan this morning, that damn cyst is still on my left ovary, 3.2cm and they won't do anything unless it's 5cm or more. Hopefully it should go soon as the sonographer (or whatever her job title is lol) said they can last months but not years, and it must have been there at least 9 months now. No cyst on the right which is brilliant as I had such bad O pain last month I thought I might have one. Tiny follies on the left, can't see any big ones because of the cyst. 2 12mm follies on the left which is better than my last follicle tracking in October. Oh and my lining is great which I'm pleased about as clomid can thin it. Going back on weds. So much for me relaxing as I've no choice but to know where I am this cycle lol! x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ahhh I see MrsP now I understand, well at least you know what is going on with your body at the min! It sounds like a good thing! Ha ha love the dildo cam, made me giggle! X


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP- the biopsy will help the dr to figure out if we're dealing with blockage (which might be preventing sperms from coming out), if it's that, they're able to do surgery to help fix the blockage so that the sperms will come out. However, it will also tell the dr if the lack of production/sperms is the issue. If that's the issue, there's new modern surgeries that they can do to retrieve the sperms to do a "in vitro" on me to help us have a baby.

DH and I talked about the options. We've decided that if it's just blockage, we'll have them go ahead and fix it. However, if it's the other, then we'll probably just look into donor sperm. I don't see the point of putting him thru more invasive surgeries (and possibly have more disappointing news when they tell us oh, we couldn't find enough sperms or something) thus spending more in the process in trying to get pregnant when we could already be by now (which we aren't).

It's tough to mentally preparing myself for either choices we'd have to go with (I can deal with blockage easy but if we're going the donor sperm route, it's gonna be tougher mentally). I'm glad DH is fine with it now but when the reality hits him, I'm thinking he isn't giving it much thought right now so when that reality hits (if that's the issue), he's gonna have some emotions to work thru- not as much as me but still, something. :shrug:


----------



## KendraNoell

Sorry I haven't updated much. It's been a rough last couple weeks and I've been having a really rough time with OH. LO hasn't had another appointment since his circumcision so I'm not sure how much more weight he's put on but I wouldn't be surprised if he's at 10 lbs now. He eats like a champ. I have him on hypoallergenic formula because I think he's having a hard time digesting the milk proteins and I don't want to go to soy if I don't have to. So I'm trying this out for a week or so and see how he does. He was so gassy with regular formula but wasn't passing it, and was obviously in pain quite a bit, so I'm trying this out. I'm pretty sure he has a tongue tie as well, he takes in a lot of air when he feeds but I am not able to manipulate him or the bottle in any way to get him to stop eating like that. 

He has been trying to laugh and smiles all the time now! So nice to have him interacting a little with us. I don't really have any more to update lol. I go back to work part time tomorrow, working three days a week 8 hours a day. Wish I didn't have to but OH is only working part time too so it has to be done.


----------



## KendraNoell

Here's a 6 week picture together :)
 



Attached Files:







598987_10150861307236541_1715657366_n.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## deafgal01

Oh Kendra- go back to work already? :shock: It hasn't even been that long... But I understand that someone's gotta bring home the dough. :shrug: :hugs: Wow, that'll be tough. :hugs:

MrsP- hope that annoying cyst goes away. :grr:


----------



## KendraNoell

Well yah, tomorrow is 6 weeks though and it was unpaid so I have no choice :(


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- it just isn't fair... I think USA isn't that "friendly" for families like yours and mine. :dohh: I only get up to 6 weeks of maternity leave if I recall it correctly (I could be wrong though). :shrug: I'm envious of the ladies who live in Sweden or other countries where they get more time off to be mothers to babies. :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww girls 6 weeks of maternity is rubbish! Bless ya's! Dont want too make you jealous but we get around 8ish months of mat leav, its great! I think i will be going back too work next february and im going back part time which is month on month off. I will only be flying around 3 times a week on my month on so its great! :happydance:x

Sorry you are having a hard time with OH Kendra, to be honest me and my DH are having a terrible time at the minute, we just argue constantly, we argued about fish tonight hence my angry feeling, i just cant bear him at the moment he makes my piss boil! LOL! Am sure we will be okay but i just cannot be arsed being around him right now.:nope: Ohhh Jackson is a big boy if he is 10lb! Poppy is only 11lb and she is nearly 11 weeks but she dosent eat very much so that i think she is on the small side, she is just in the 25th percentile for weight but the HV is cool with it.:thumbup: Good luck going back too work chick, try and take it easy :hugs: such a cute piccie! Will update with some of poppy soon x
DG i really hope you get good news from the biopsy and your DH gets sorted.....it must be a really tough time for you both and you know we are hear for you if you need us! Im sure you are going too get that BFP very soon i just know it :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: girls
just catching up with everyone's posts, feels like i've been away ages!

Mrsp, they only put in 2 embryo's, 1 must have split into 2 as she will have identical twins plus 1. :wohoo:
Goodluck with the folicle tracking, hope that cyst goes sharpish. :hugs:

Sorry to hear the news dg, hopefully the biopsy will reveal better news and something can be done quickly. x

Sorry to hear you're having a hard time with oh Claire? is he still going out a lot? It is stressful in 1st months of a babies life, as lovely as they are its hard work!! Hope you get things sorted. Maternity leave till feb, thats fab. :) Who will look after Poppy when you work?

Sorry you have to go back to work so soon Kendra, it can be that quick here just depending on the company you work for and personal situations. Will he go into a nursery?


Well we had a good time, but we now need a holiday to get over our holiday! Was fun and lovely to have oh around but a baby and a toddler together away from home, is stressful! managed to have a couple of drinks in evening to destress a bit but nice to get home to a comfortable bed and other home comforts!


----------



## deafgal01

Thanks ladies! :hugs: I know y'alls will be here for me no matter what happens. Hope everyone is having a good day.

Just did my workout. I learned yesterday I could jog some on my walk with Zach. Today on treadmill where I could control the speed I figured out I could jog at least speed of 4.5 miles per hour twice (half mile) jogs with a 0.25 mile walk break in between jogs. I'm so proud of myself! :wohoo: I am making some progress with my cardiorespiratory health. :yipee: hopefully with that, the weight will start melting off in preparation of my future.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, glad you had a nice holiday Rach, yes i bet a baby and a toddler is stressful, at least you managed too have a few drinks! My parents and DH's parents will have Poppy between them when i go back too work, i dont intend on doing many flights and will try and swap them for days off where i can! Im certainly giving up longhaul, i couldnt bear to be in a different country away from Poppy overnight! Awww my DH is just being a prize prick, not really going out as such just mega moody! He is going to Marbella at the end of this week for a lads weekend and is working out and dieting as much as he can and he is just in a constant mood coz he thinks he is fat hes like a bloody woman, roll on next week! Poppy is at my parents tonight too give me a night off, so i think we might go out for tea and too the movies. im completely knackered though so i could just do with going too bed now and waking up tomorrow too catch up on sleep! LOL! No one said motherhood would be easy and they were right! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope he sorts himself out soon, sounds a bit like a early midlife crisis!! you don't need it do you, with a young baby as well. 
Harry is really trying to crawl now, think he can move a tiny bit but its more just from the flapping that kinda propels him along if you know what i mean! don't think it will be long though..eek!
He's enjoying solids a lot, in fact apart from his bedtime bottle he's not overally bothered about milk anymore. :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Did you get to go out hun? nice you have lots of baby sitters.
We're hoping oh's parents will have both of them now after our hols and they slept in the same room with no probs! well the 1st night Thomas said "noisy loud get out!" but he was fine after that!

Blimey what a couple of days, we got back from hols and one of my rabbits, Dexter wasn't very well. Took him to vets and he had a blocked gut and if we hadn't he would probably have died within 24hrs :sad1: but looks like he is on the mend, fx. Took Roxy my other rabbit in today to keep him company, bless :)

Then looked like my car had properly died last night, just started thinking i'm not going on holiday again! but then today found the car we were looking at had been dropped in price so decided to go for it :wohoo: Pick it up on Monday :)


----------



## deafgal01

30 yay for getting new car for cheaper than what it was selling for.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes we were determined to get some money off, even though they were playing hardball! just had to be patient! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Aww how exciting Rach bet you can't wait too get your new car! Yes we went out and had steak and a btle of red vino then came home and had rampant sex! Yaaayyy! I'm sleeping back in our bed tnite and leaving poppy on her own for first time! Eeekk! Bet I dnt sleep all night listening too monitor! Bet Harry looks really cute flapping around trying too crawl, aww bless him! X

I took Poppy for her first photo shoot yesterday she was sooo good, can't wait too see pics! I get my new Iphone4 tomorrow, am so excited! Been using this stupid blackberry too long now, its crap! I will be on here heaps more with my iphone! 

Hope everyone is well.

Pam any news on the BFP front? X


----------



## Flowerbaby

Aww how exciting Rach bet you can't wait too get your new car! Yes we went out and had steak and a btle of red vino then came home and had rampant sex! Yaaayyy! I'm sleeping back in our bed tnite and leaving poppy on her own for first time! Eeekk! Bet I dnt sleep all night listening too monitor! Bet Harry looks really cute flapping around trying too crawl, aww bless him! X

I took Poppy for her first photo shoot yesterday she was sooo good, can't wait too see pics! I get my new Iphone4 tomorrow, am so excited! Been using this stupid blackberry too long now, its crap! I will be on here heaps more with my iphone! 

Hope everyone is well.

Pam any news on the BFP front? X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes can't wait! :happydance:

yay to rampant :sex: bet your dh was a happy bunny! :haha:
no you probably won't hun, but good to get back to normal sharing a bed. We didn't get a chance for any on hols, was a lodge so the doors were not proper doors if you know what i mean...didn't feel very private from the boys, well Thomas more than Harry! :blush:

omg watching England play, stressful! can't turn it off though! COME ON ENGLAND


----------



## deafgal01

babyhopes :yipee: for new iphone... :thumbup: Always fun to have a new phone or toy to play with.

30- hope England wins the game.


----------



## pambolina21

Failed cycled ladies...I didnt even ovulate...going to doc tomorrow to get my HSG results and SA results....will update tomorrow!

Sorry for not responding to everyones posts....its sooo hard to respond on my phone...took me 30 minutes to write this...lol....(keyboard touch screen messed up ao been doing alot of backspacing)


----------



## deafgal01

Pam oh no :hugs: :hugs: That sucks! So what happens now?


----------



## pambolina21

I dunno gorgeous....guess I'll see what the doctor wants to do....I think a lower dose of Clomid might be a good start...the only time I have ovulated on on Clomid was on 50mg...he had me on 100mg...my appt isnt until 3:30pm so it will be awhile before I update with my results.

Nighty Night ladies!! xoxo


----------



## deafgal01

Pam good luck at your appt! :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

sorry i havent been on much... started back to work and with LO refusing to sleep more than a couple hours in the night i am miserable :(


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks DG...will update as soon as I get out of there...

Kendra...totally understandable....lol...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Eeekk well done England! Great score! Looking forward to this weekends game! xx

Well im off too take Poppy too the doctors, again! She has never got rid of this awful cough and it just seems too be getting worse again, she was up most of the night crying in pain which i think is from her throat and she has not been herself all day today, really whimpery and clingy so i think its time the doctors took a course of action for her instead of fobbing me off with 'i will have too ride it out as its viral!' Its been over 4 weeks now and she is still poorly so im going with all guns ablazing too see what they say! I have a feeling she might have some sort of throat infection and possibly ear, my DH saw her pulling at her ear yesterday and commented on it and her throat is sooooo grizzly and sore sounding. Bless her heart.....i just want her too be okay now! She slept well in her bed on her own until around 2am when she woke up couging and crying and didnt really go back too sleep after that so i slept back in nursery with her from then. I feel so sorry for her!:cry:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Pam so sorry about this cycle being a failed cycle.....roll on the next one, you will get there hun i know it xx


----------



## deafgal01

Poor Poppy. :hugs: That's always hard watching your baby feel sick and not be able to tell you what's wrong. :hugs:

Yay for England winning their game.

Kendra- I'll understand when I'm in your shoes. :hugs: Hope Jackson sleeps soon for you and more thru the night too. Is your DH helping at all with the night feedings/sleep?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks DG it is awful for us both the poor little thing!:cry:

Well poppy has been given a weeks course of antibiotics too combat any underlying infection if there is one. I so hope they help her get rid of this rotten bug!:thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck with the new med- hope it cures poppy of whatever is ailing her!

Pam- have your appt yet? Wondering the results.


----------



## pambolina21

Here is my update...sorry it took so long..

My husband had great results: Volume-4.7(mL) Concentration-40M/ml Motility-50% (lower scale of normal)

But the progression is where is gets sloppy....his swimmers are lazy (in a nut shell) So he has to now take folic acid and increase his water intake by ALOT and also stay away from heat...

My test confirmed a blocked tube but since I am not responding to Clomid I am being referred to a specialist...an Endocrinologist...I am calling tomorrow to set up an appt ..praying its not expensive!!!


----------



## pambolina21

I should add...it's a Reproductive Endocrinologist...lol

Anyone know what the consult appt will cost? I have insurance but doesn't cover fertility :-(


----------



## KendraNoell

DG- DH sleeps through evvvvvverything :(


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Oh Kendra. :hugs: I wish I could help you out considering I'm off all summer. :hugs: It's awful when your spouse sleeps thru all of it and you get up constantly to tend to Jackson's needs. It's only hard the first 3 months and then hopefully Jackson will be able to start sleeping thru the night better. :hugs:

Pam- I have no idea how expensive someone like that would be. I haven't had to see one so I don't know. But glad to hear your man's sperms is looking good for the most part except for being lazy but that's easy enough to fix. Boo to insurance not covering fertility- I'm in the same boat as you so I don't know how much I'm going to end up paying for all of this infertility stuff I'm going thru. :shrug: I highly doubt DH's insurance covers much if any on fertility.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry haven't been on for a while, i keep missing all the updates! :dohh:

Sorry about poor Poppy, Claire. She's been through so much for such a lo :sad1: hope these antibiotics sort her out :hugs:

Thats rubbish Pam, least you have some answers though and things that you can progress with, if its not too expensive :shrug:

:hi: dg hope you are not getting bored, being off of work!! :winkwink:

Not up to much this weekend, just looking forward to picking up the new car on Monday :happydance: 
How about everyone else? x


----------



## deafgal01

Not bored... Definitely finding things to do to stay busy lol.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thats good then! :haha: we're always here to say :hi: as well :winkwink:


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: Yeah, my sis brought her kids to town- they're staying at my parents' so I've been taking advantage going over there and spoiling them with attention. :rofl: I've been going to classes and doing part time work as well. :shrug: Like I said, I keep myself busy. :rofl: Hey, I taught my niece and nephew how to play on the ipad and my iphone. :haha: I don't think they ever had a chance to play with either stuff so I brought it over yesterday and omg, it was a hit- to the point where both of them had either the ipad or my iphone. :rofl: So I was watching them play and doing nothing myself. :haha: I love them to pieces though... :cloud9: My niece is taking more interest in me now that she's 5 and can remember my face... She looks so much like me (when I was her age)!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless, lots of fun then :) didn't realise you had nieces/nephews. :shrug: looking forward to the day i do, if it happens? not sure with my brother! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

30- I have 3 actually. 1 niece and 2 nephews (but 1 nephew was a stillborn or was it a miscarriage? anyways my sister lost him when she was still 15 weeks pregnant -he stopped at 13 weeks). They're my joy when they come visiting my parents. Haha... I went over for lunch yesterday and first thing my niece asks for is my iphone. :rofl: My sis said I was a lifesaver cuz she'd been complaining all morning about being bored with nothing to do. :dohh: I'm hoping today we'll get to take the kids to a splash water park or check out fun sculptures at a art museum. I wish I get to see them more often- I don't see them often enough. :shrug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

DG, so sorry about DH's :spermy: and that you're having to make such decisions :hugs:

Kendra, I really feel for you having to go back to work so soon hun. I feel very lucky that we have it so good across the pond.

Pam, sorry the clomid didn't work chick :hugs:

Hi Rach and Claire :wave:

My follie was 22mm this morning so is about to pop any time! DH went to sleep in a huff last night cos he was tired, wanted to DTD but I was messing about on the ipad. But he woke me up at 1am insisting that we BD as he was worried we would miss our window! :rofl: Bless him! Back for another scan on Tuesday x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh isn't your dh good! think my oh tried once when we were trying otherwise it was down to me, i mean at the right time :haha:
goodluck mrs p :)

ahh bless my little boy, he's just cut his 1st 2 teeth at the same time. He's barely been any different, so i wasn't expecting it! :cloud9:


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm nervous for that day to arrive!


----------



## 30mummyof1

KendraNoell said:


> I'm nervous for that day to arrive!

They all vary Kendra so you might be lucky, Thomas - god did we know he was teething... for the 1st 8! and Harry not bothered with 1st 2. fx he's like that for all of them. :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww bless little Harry! Congrats on his first 2 teeth! Wow what a trooper too not feel the pain, i hope Poppy is as good but im doubting it, shes a real wuss when it comes too pain so im expecting her too scream the house down! Eeeekkk!did you get your new car Rach? Xx

Well Poppy is doing heaps better, i must touch wood when i say that! I think the antibiotics are helping her too rid this nasty infection she caught...she is feeding better now and barely has a cough anymore and no mucus on morning too contend with! Lets hope it stays that way for her! Well ive started back at the gym today, im 11 pounds off from being my pre pregnancy weight so not much too go! Me n DH are off too Barcelona for a cple nights in August so im hoping too be almost back too my normal weight by then! Fingers crossed! x

How is everyone else?? 

Yaaayyy for bd'ing right as your follie is about too pop out, well done your DH MrsP! Really really hope you catch that eggy xxx


----------



## FutureBaby2

Hi ladies 

New here but wanted to annouce after 10 years got my BFP 2013 baby yippeeee


----------



## KendraNoell

Welcome and congrats!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: Claire, no..get car tomorrow :wohoo: 
Long as i can get copy of mot for my old car by tomorrow morning as i'm px'ing. Garage is being hardwork getting me a copy :grr:

ahh bless, glad she is on the mend.
You're good to back at gym already, i only started the other week! and i'm struggling already!
are you taking Poppy with you? think oh is planning to take me to new york?! My mil's friend was over on friday and she said oh i hear you are going on a plane in the new yr, i looked at bit blank and she said new york and my mil gave her a look like she wasn't suposed to be saying anything. I mean my oh did say about going a while back but i didn't think he was being serious! :shrug:

congrats future baby2, you must be on :cloud9:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Congrats futurebaby!! xx

Hi Rach, no we not taking Poppy!! Eeeeekkk! My parents are having her for a night and DH's parents the other night! Im nervous about leaving her 2 nights but she will be in good hands. Ooohhh New York sounds great, i wonder if her is planning a proposal? Im aching from gum today, on my way there now for another hour workout then not back til wed or thurs. bet you cant wait too get ya car, hope the garage sort your MOT for you! xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Its suppose too read gum not gum! Lol! Still gettin use to my iphone!:haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Gym not gum! Arrrrgh bloody fone!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies. BD'd again this morning and no ovulation pain yet so it's imminent :dance:

30 I'm so jealous of NY :( I've been pricing it up for our week off in Aug bank hol but DH says no :nope: It'll cost £3k including spending money for only 5 nights and he thinks it'd be put to better use getting a new kitchen. I had a little breakdown last night, I went to collect the chinese takeaway and cried all the way home (by myself.) I think cos we've wanted to go back to NY since our honeymoon it was something I thought we should do before we have a baby. I can't imagine paying that much on a holiday when we've got kids though my mam has offered to babysit lol! I'm trying to do things I wouldn't do with kids (prob getting a 2nd tattoo soon) and it's the only thing keeping me sane, now DH has burst my bubble :cry: We might go back to Turkey again instead if I can get the extra few days off work - I need something to look forward to. So much for the new positive relaxed me! :dohh: Though I'm sure she'll be back again in a few days :thumbup: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

FutureBaby2 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> New here but wanted to annouce after 10 years got my BFP 2013 baby yippeeee

Huge congrats hun! 10 years?! :wacko: What did it take in the end? IVF? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

i did wonder that Claire! :haha: i'm not sure i want to go really now we have the kids, like you say mrsp better to do these things pre-children. I mean i'm sure i would love it there but its just so far :shrug:

enjoy the gym Claire, i might go later although prob not! My friend has just said she's popping over, she's on verge of leaving her oh, they have a kid together so going to suggest a visit to the pub for a theraputic drink whilst boys are in bed.


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: Ladies! Hope you find the motivation to go to the gym.

30- have fun drinking with your friend. Hope she's ok.

I'm doing fine. :thumbup: AF showed again which I knew she would.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh dg, so sorry. Big :hugs: x


----------



## KendraNoell

I can't even think about the gym right now. And here in Washington our summers don't generally start getting nice until mid-July. But I have a couple friends that go walk a track every night and so I am going to be getting the stroller out and taking LO with me a couple times a week with them I think.


----------



## deafgal01

Great idea Kendra!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry DG :hugs:

It's a lovely thought though Rach, DH surprising you with such an amazing trip. I don't think it matters that you have the kids, as long as you can afford it. I'm just thinking if DH is saying no now then we've no chance of paying out that sort of money when we have kids. Been doing a bit more research today & tried changing the dates but its not a massive difference, save about £200. I'm sure NY must be one of the most expensive cities, a mediocre hotel room in Manhattan costs between £150-200 a night :saywhat: You'd get luxury over here! Such a fabulous city though <sigh>. Felt a bit down again this morning but I'm ok now. Will check with work if I can get the holidays for Turkey :dance:. Think I'm ovulating as we speak as the pain has started & I o'd about cd17 last month too :thumbup:

Anyone heard how AS is doing? MrsMM?

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh & sorry about your friend Rach. My BFF is having major problems with her DH too & they have a 15 month old. He's moving out but hopefully temporarily, just needing a break x


----------



## 30mummyof1

She stayed over last night with her little boy, think she has pretty much made her mind up :sad1: Hopefully a break will be enough but i think they have just grown apart unfortunately. :cry:

Car day today :wohoo:

Yes as, mrsmm hope you are ok x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope everyone ok. :)


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: That looks awesome, 30.

I'm fine. Thanks for asking! :wave:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Very nice Rach! Looks like plenty room for the brood! :thumbup: x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Loving the new car Rach! Very gangster and bling! 

Yes sorry bout your friend Rach, it happened too my best friend over xmas and she was devestaed but now she is the happiest ive ever seen her! x

Well Poppy is still asleep after goin too bed at 7.30pm last night! Eeeekkk! She is normally up and about by 7am! She was up at 2 and 6 and took full bottles each time which is fab! Wow i dont know what too do with myself, feel like i should wake her up but am enjoying the lay in! She ia great with the routine now and goes straight down after bath and bottle. I just wish she could drop that 2am bottle but still plenty of time yet! 

My af is due today and i can feel her coming, am feeling very crampy so just wish she would get here now! x

How is everyone today? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: Claire! Just gotta to get used to it, a lot higher driving position than my old car!

Yes i think she'll be a lot happier in the long run. I can see why she can't carry on, her oh has changed so much, he'd drive me nuts thats for sure! He'll definitely still be around for their little boy i know that as he dotes on him.

All i can suggest hun is to encourage her to take more in the day so you can get everything she needs in a shorter period, although it does feel like you are constantly feeding them then! 

Yeah my af is due anyday now, hmm hadn't thought that might be why i feel so grumpy! :shrug: as i should be happy. New car and new nails!


----------



## MrsPTTC

What a good girl poppy is! :thumbup:

Well my scan didnt really go to plan this morning - they are 'not sure' if I've ovulated! Folly is still there but is 'raggy' (exact words honestly) & haemorragic (same word used to describe cyst) so either I have just ovulated/am ovulating or haven't ovulated at all. She said they would have expected it to have gone by now. It was 22mm on sat am so really should've ovulated by now... I need to call her when AF comes & she'll have a look at my cycle, though I don't know what that will tell her when I usually have regular cycles & did on the cycle my bloods showed I didnt ovulate! :shrug: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh mrsp, that is so frustrating. :grr: 
:hugs:

i have an afternoon of dentist visit and Harry's swimming lesson. Thinking of taking Thomas with me to denstist for 1st time as he's almost 3 now and he's been reading about dentist visits in his peppa pig books!


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP :hugs: arugh so frustrating when that happens. Hopefully they figure it out.

30- good idea to take Thomas so he sees what the dentist looks like- office and the exam room.


----------



## 30mummyof1

It was a good idea, but he wasn't up for having his teeth checked! I didn't force it though as he didn't have a proper appointment but he was happy to watch me and wasn't scared so thats the main thing :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies, bless Thomas, I imagine it being very scary for a LO, I am scared of dentist now, ha ha! x


----------



## pambolina21

I hope everyone is well!! I took Meghan in for a dental check up laaat week but she wanted nothing to so with it...lol. oh well!!!

I took thia tonight because my period is late....unless I OV late and I missesd it I dunno....lol....I call it a failed cycle but having alot of weird symptoms....anyway...I am not giving my hopes up..What do you think? $test....does it look like an evap? 

https://s277.photobucket.com/albums/kk41/pambelina/?action=view&current=IMG_20120626_191110.jpg


----------



## pambolina21

Please excuse my typos and bad typing...my phone.sux...lol


----------



## deafgal01

There's only one line... :shrug: I must have bad eyes. :shrug:


----------



## pambolina21

Its a faint line but totally there...lol...its ok DG....thank you for looking


----------



## MrsPTTC

I think I see a faint line Pam, how many dpo are you likely to be? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just rang the fertility nurse as it occurred to me they could know if I definitely ovulated if they give me another progesterone blood test. I really don't like the woman, not as much as I hate the FS, but I just think neither of them have any people skills or are sympathetic to our struggles. Anyway, she said "they don't do it like that" and just to ring when AF comes and she'll show the FS my charts. I warned her when I didn't ovulate last time I had a normal cycle so I'm not sure what she'll determine from it! :wacko: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I see a faint line pam, but not sure it has any colour? :shrug: sorry :hugs:

god how annoying mrsp, when is af due? x


----------



## KendraNoell

i see a 2nd line too


----------



## pambolina21

Thanjks ya'll...I tested again and got the same thing but alittle lighter.....so I will try again...lol...


----------



## Flowerbaby

I see a faint line Pam, u tested anymore? Good luck hun ! xx

Well me n DH took Poppy for her first visit too our local swimming baths today and she loved every minute! She looked so cute in her polka dot swimsuit and yellow rubber ring! Awww i was so proud of her!:cloud9:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Just saw your post above this one saying u had tested again, good luck for tomorrow Pam, hope the witch stays well away and this is the start of your BFP! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless Poppy, Harry loves swimming! He's had 2 swimming lesssons now and is already happier going underwater..:cloud9:
Thomas's turn tomorrow, he's swimming by himself now for short distances...proud mummy :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

No idea when AF is due lol, would work it out but I'm trying to keep stress free, it'll be roughly not this weekend but next I guess! 

GL Pam! 

Bless the babies & their swimming :D

x


----------



## deafgal01

30- :yipee: glad your boys love their swimming lessons. :thumbup:

Pam- good luck. Hope AF doesn't show and that it's a bfp (not a evaporate).

Babyhopes- Love that Poppy enjoyed her first swim today. :thumbup:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bloomin hell my oh keeps going on about going to New York in Jan..of course i'd love to go but i just think the boys are too young to be left for 5 nights and also it would only be Thomas's 2nd week at school and that i want to be there to take him and drop him off. :) oh making me feel a bit guilty but can't see a way around it. 

Hows everyone else today?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww no Rach, cant you go a bit later in year, maybe april/may time? Its bloody cold in NYC in Jan aswell! Eeeekkk! Have you explained why you dont want too go then? Why dnt you comprimise n say 4 nights if you think 5 nights too long? Awwwe babe am sure the boys will be fine though but i know what you sayin bour it being Thomas's 2nd week at school think id still wana be taking Poppy myself then at least for first couple months! xx


----------



## deafgal01

30- I agree with babyhopes... Too cold in Jan for NYC. :shrug:

I'm doing good. I was grumpy to start my day off but my mood's better now that I've gotten my cardio in and a nice clean shower. :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

He wants to go to the Jan sales! :grr: loves his designer clothes and you can get a lot of bargains compared to here!


----------



## deafgal01

So that's his reason for going in Jan. :rofl: What a stupid reason to go! :rofl: I thought the NYC trip was for you, not just cuz he can go shopping.:dohh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

PMSL, the January sales??! What a girl! :rofl: I'd jump at the chance though Rach! But yes Jan too cold, the only reason I'd go in winter is in December with the whole christmas tree at the Rockafella and the skating rink etc..

Any updates Pam?

Claire what's the weather like there? We've had horrific flooding, cars been stranded, my cousins carpets are all ruined, my poor friend has been stuck in traffic since 5pm trying to get home 3 miles! :dohh: She's 8 months pregnant too and were supposed to be meeting for tea tonight, now that's off. Newcastle has seen the worst of it, they've even had to shut the main station & shopping centre! I live 9 mile away so not so bad but hubby not home yet, he was staying at work until the traffic died down.

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

He is in touch with his feminine side at times! :rofl: trip for me, yeah right dg!! 
I'm quite happy with high st clothes but my oh is designer from head to toe! yes inc socks! :haha:
Think i'm just going to stick to my guns and just say no, want to be there for Thomas as who knows he might not like pre-school to start with and i'd feel terrible going off and leaving him :cry:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats terrible about the weather mrsp, your poor friend. Is been fine down here and didn't realise it was like that up north. :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

30- I still am shocked your hubby is one of those guys who like designer clothes. :rofl:

MrsP- hope your friend gets home ok and that your hubby comes home eventually. How awful- send the rain here, we need it. :thumbup: It's been so dry here that they're talking of postponing fireworks celebrations til later when it's not so dry and hot. :dohh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah always has been apparently..even back in the day before i knew him, when he was late teens/early 20's long black hair, tattoo's, rock t-shirt and versace jeans!:rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

30 :rofl: That's hilarious... I wonder if he passed these on to your boys... :shrug: Guess time will tell. :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Even socks Rach? :rofl: Wow we've got 6 guests viewing the thread!! :thumbup:

My friend got home 3 miles after 2hrs 15 mins!! Another male friend spent 4hrs45mins going about 15miles! :saywhat: I'm sure our floods are nothing like other parts of the country have seen where their whole houses are ruined, but it's not very common here in the North East, especially not the city centre. DH is still at work! It's 21:17 and he's been sitting around waiting for the road outside his work to clear, there are abandoned cars and it's gridlocked :( I've got the beers chillin for when he gets back though! :drunk:x


----------



## pambolina21

Still jo news.. getting FRER'a tomorrow $tests still giving me weird results....


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i know mrsp!! happy for me to wear high st though! :rofl: 
crikey that is bad, is it any better today hun?

Goodluck Pam :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yeah we've actually had quite a nice day today! Weird! Still some flooding but at least the rain has stopped! Happy weekend all :flower: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

That's promising then :) 

You too hun, anything nice planned?


----------



## MrsPTTC

I was at my cousins joint 18th and 21st birthday party last night and am feeling rather rough today! :sick: Just gonna have a chinese with DH tonight and probs watch a film. Hopefully booking our holiday tomorrow, just need to decide where to go! Torn between Turkey (again!) or Egypt (Sharm el Sheikh) DH wants to go back to Turkey but I fancy trying something different... You up to anything nice? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

urggh hangover yuk! :sick: 
ahh cool, sounds good hun. I'd choose Egypt out of the 2 i think but haven't been to either! :haha: enjoy your pre-baby hols :)

Nope nothing exciting, oh didn't want to do anything today apart from chill as he's been working so hard and tomorrow he's working! want to go to a local market thats starting tomorrow but wondering whether i can handle both kids on my own! would be easy with just Harry in the pushchair...hmm


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls hope you all okay! Well ive got a hangover today! Yuk! It was my parents Ruby Anniversary Party lastnight and although i wasnt drunk i mixed what drinks i had, i had a Pimms followed by a red wine then a half lager then a glass of prosecco! I have felt sick all day! Was a great night though! :thumbup:

Well Poppy slept through the night on saturday she went down at 8pm and woke up at 6am! Wow! I was still up every hour from 2am checking on her tho! Lol! :dohh:Then last night was a shambles due to my parents party and she didnt get into bed (which was a travel cot) until gone midnight, eeeekk! so didnt really settle, but it was a one off night and we back too her routine tonight! So will see hOw she does, knowing my luck it will have been a flukey night and she wont do it again!:nope:

No had no flooding here just horrendous showers and thunderstorms. Am flippin sick of the sodding rain! We get bugger all summers in the uk now do we, especially us up north!:cry:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i was like that with Harry, took me ages to sleep through as well! :haha:

sounds like you had a good time Claire! :winkwink:

Omg girls, i can't believe how many of my friends are/have split up with their husband/partner recently. My friend from uni has split with his wife after being together 15yrs/married for 4. Plus the one i told you about last week, her partner moved into his new place today, so thats defo over. :cry: 
I think me and my oh have been together the longest now, except my 3 school friends that married in early 20's...sad hey!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes the weathers absolutely pants, we're getting odd bout of sun but it still rains everyday! :grr:


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow'sers Thomas is going to be 3, 2mths today. 
Although you wouldn't have thought it today, with him cowering in the corner afraid to have his haircut! My hairdresser friend had her work cut out for sure, but got their in the end sitting on my lap!

what a busy day its been, haven't known if i am coming or going. Going to enjoy chilling out later once boys are in bed that's for sure :happydance:

How's everyone doing?


----------



## deafgal01

30- it is sad. :hugs: But sometimes it's necessary for both spouses/partners to be happy by divorcing/separating... Doesn't sound good when it's happening to many people though. :shrug:

I'm doing fine. Trying not to be nervous about Thursday. Biopsy is on Thursday for DH- I feel bad for him so I'm going to have to do love sessions as much as possible before he goes in for the procedure because I don't know how long it'll be before he's allowed any again. :dohh: Wouldn't you know it, I probably will enter my fertile time when he's on the mend. :dohh: Oh well.. At least we'd get closer to some answers as to which way to go.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I know our weather is so crap :rain: It's nice and hot this week but miserable - can't win!

DG GL to DH for tomorrow, hope all goes well :thumbup:

Rach I'm not so sure we'll be going away now :nope: DH has said no to Egypt due to the heat in August, the KIDS in the hotel as Turkey is adults only haha:) and the high risk of upset stomachs/gastroenteritis. So then he said we could book Turkey, then as I was booking it on Sunday night I was adding up the extra's such as increased luggage, sea view, credit card charges, and he turned around and said he feels like he's being forced to go and do I not think 3 holidays in a year is enough when we've got an extention/kitchen to pay for next year! (I see his point :blush:) but the thought of another holiday made me so happy, something to look forward to amongst this crappy TTC angst! So I cried... :cry: then he said fine we'll book it, but I don't want to if he's not happy with it so said no, and it went on like this for half an hour before I told him to forget the whole thing! We're going to have a talk later tonight but I'm wondering whether to scrap the idea...

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh the joy, just hit 22 months yesterday, happy anniversary to me! :dohh: x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP- is there a compromise where you both would be happy- where you still get your holiday you're looking forward to and he doesn't feel like you two are spending so much for a fun holiday?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i agree with dg, maybe even a holiday in UK or somewhere cheaper so you still have something to look forward and he's not worrying about the costs so much? :shrug:

Right thats both boys in bed, phew....zzzz


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless your dh, dg. Hope he's not too sore after :hugs: Roll on the results :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sod Turkey, and sod the hospital saying I might not have ovulated! This girl has got 3 :bfp:'s this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: At least I hope my eyes aren't imagining it :wacko: 2 x IC's same brand, a Superdrug early test all have a line, the FRER has more of an evap, but there's definitely something there. You probably can't tell from the pics but I couldn't get any good ones, the close ups were all blurry! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Here's the pic x
 



Attached Files:







STP62662.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsPTTC

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0574.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 30mummyof1

OMG! Mrs P that is fantastic news!!! Congratualations :happydance: :wohoo: soooo happy for you xx


----------



## KendraNoell

yaaaaaaay omg!! how exciting!! congrats!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

So I guess the other day when you posted about feeling rough it wasn't a hangover eh ;) and it makes sense why you cried about planning the holiday!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol thank you girls! Feeling a bit nervous as am crampy but I know that's normal. Oh no Kendra it was definitely a hangover, I think I only implanted at the weekend as I am only around 9dpo! Early for a digi but was so pleased to see PREGNANT, at last!! :dance: 

xx

P.s Kendra loving your profile pic!


----------



## KendraNoell

you'll feel really crampy the first couple weeks, exactly like before AF is supposed to start... its nerve-wracking :/


----------



## KendraNoell

thanks! (about the pic) he has soooo many cute ones :)
 



Attached Files:







306506_10151002483057002_1354862766_n.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2









483391_10151002320442002_1720362436_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes all normal mrsp :) how's your dh taken the news? bet he is thrilled :wohoo:
are you doing anything to celebrate?


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: mrsP congrats!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah he's lovely kendra! Very cute.

Yes Rach dh is over the moon, he's text his parents who are on holiday in Bulgaria, we want to tell a handful of close people. I've told my parents too as my mam knew we were having problems conceiving. You know what is funny, she said I'm pregnant with help from my nanna & great grandma, I was like eh? She explained she prayed to them both a couple of weeks ago to help me get pregnant :rofl: and what is spooky is she was born on the same date as her grandma, & my EDD is the same month as my nanna (babies great grandma!) Back to DH, he's funny, he's been googling false positive hpt's tonight!!

X


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh & as for celebrating we haven't really discussed it, but have decided instead of turkey we're going to London for a few days during our week off. I've got a hen party next weekend, don't know what the heck I'm gonna do, whether to pretend I'm sick & not go or whether to go & have a couple of drinks then hopefully everyone will be too drunk to notice I've stopped! x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP - drink sparkling grape juice instead or something nonalcoholic if you are able to sneak something of the sort in.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I was thinking of drinking lemonade but pretending it had archers in it!! It's a bar crawl so won't be able to bring my own drinks. Ooh just thought, I like cranberry juice so could ask them to put a dash of soda in it & can pretend its vodka cranberry :rofl:.

Woke up this morning & wondered if it was a dream! Tested again & I think lines a bit darker :thumbup: x


----------



## KendraNoell

Lets see!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Eeeeekkkkk! Mrsp am so so happy, excited and over moon for you and DH! Winderful news!!! Preggy Ticker time hun i say yaaaayyyyyy xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Claire! No ticker yet though, at least until next week when AF is late! Though might leave it til first scan which might only be a couple of weeks with me being on clomid they scan early. Kendra will post pics over the weekend when I get time to go on the laptop. I'm testing again sat morning too x


----------



## deafgal01

Ok dh is all checked in for the biopsy today. I'm going to be spending the day here. Biopsy is not scheduled til 11 and we had to be here by 9. :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck dg, hope all goes well :)

fair enough mrsp, could be twinies as well..eeek! :winkwink:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hope DH's biopsy goes well DG, hugs too you both xx

MrsP it could well be twinnies! Eeeeeekk how exciting! xx


----------



## deafgal01

We've been home or 2 hours now. DH seems to be doing fine- he said he's not in any pain or anything. :shrug: Dr said it all went fine so we'll get the full results in 2 weeks when the next appt is scheduled for him. :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

2 wks yay, then hopefully some answers. What a brave man :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Glad the biopsy went well DG! Hope the results are conclusive & you have a plan of action :thumbup:

I doubt its twins girls as other follie was way behind the big one, but its not impossible I guess! :wacko:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

so do you know when you will have a scan mrsp, does your fs know about your bfp now? :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

No but I will be ringing them next sat on cd 38 (you just leave a voicemail) & they will call me back for a scan & test date (assume blood) I will have great pleasure in saying to the cow bag secretary/nurse, yeah you said I might not have ovulated but I am pregnant! (still cant believe she wouldn't do Progesterone bloods!) I think scan will be around 6 week mark, exciting! :D 

I went out with the girls last night, first time not a drop of alcohol has passed my lips! I didn't miss it, which I was surprised at as I am a wino :wine: ha ha.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, dh & I are off work this week so plenty time to get our heads around it, and hopefully sleep better as its been bad since Sunday :sleep: X


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh that is exciting hun, can't wait to see pics! :happydance:

Yes it is surprisingly easy to start with as you know how fragile they are i think and i was like you too! After 12 wks then i had the odd 1 or 2 :)

Enjoy your time off :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yes you get them rang next week MrsP! Cant wait too see your little babba! Am so so chuffed for ya hun xx

Well im knackered girls! After Poppy sleeping through last weekend she has been a nightmare all week! I knew it would be a one off! Well she has now decided she is a newborn again and has had me up every 2-3 hours too feed for past 5 nights! Eeeeekkkk!:wacko: I even tried a dreamfeed at 10pm last night hoping it might buy me some extra hours but nope she was awake and screaming for food 3 hours later! Then again at 430 then again at 630 then i gave in and got up with her! I have rang aptamil because my MIL said she may need hungry baby milk but i dont want too take her off the aptamil comfort as she been great on it for weeks so i rang aptamil and they were great and advised me too feed her her last bottle as the hungry baby milk and keep her on comfort during day, so we shall see! Im bloody knackered girls and want my sleepy girl back!:thumbup:! xx


----------



## deafgal01

Hope Poppy starts sleeping better for you. :hugs: Hang in there, this will pass and you'll be back to sleeping more at nights again.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey hun, can you try and get anymore into her in the daytime so she doesn't want as much as night maybe? :hugs:
Bless ya, you must be knackered, does dh get up at all?

Having a lazy day today, just gotta go round to my parents so oh can sort their computer and then its take away pizza for dinner :) Thomas loves pizza so we'll let him have some as well for a treat :) Hopefully a film later as well


----------



## deafgal01

30 that sounds good. I'm wishing we could do take away pizza but I'm making pizza at home instead with the ready dough from store and just pile on the toppings we like.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Haven't tried it that way before but sure its yummy! 

Right now to get the boys bathed and in bed and then mummy can enjoy a glass of vino! :wohoo:


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Yay for vino! Get those boys to bed! I'll post a picture tomorrow or later with the pizza I made. It's all prepared now, just has to cook but not for another 3 hours cuz we just had lunch 2 hours ago. :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Done! :happydance:
check out my profile page for a recent pic of both boys. Think they have Daddy's office lined up for another play room! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:cloud9: Your boys are precious, 30! I love how sweet they look. :haha: They indeed think the office is just another play room for them. :rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks dg, it's hard to get a photo of them both smiling and looking at the camera at the same time! well its Thomas more than Harry, :haha: Harry will smile for anyone anytime more or less Thomas smiles and then looks away!


----------



## deafgal01

30- that's hilarious... It's gotta be hard getting both of them to smile for the picture and looking at the camera. :rofl:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Rach your boys are gorgeous! Sooooo cute both of them! :cloud9:x 

Poppy is eating constantly during day as well Rach, every 2ish hours! Shes going milk crazy at the min! She wont take more than 4oz at a time though which is quite frustrating, ive tried to get an extra oz into her but she clamps her lips up the little tinker! Shes had 3oz of hungry milk at 630 then taken 4oz at 8.30 and is now fast asleep. We took her for a nice long walk around our village inbetween bottles so am hoping the fresh air may have helped her, she then had her usual bath, bottle, bed routine. Will just see how tonight goes then! I may have too put her on hungry milk altogether if she still ravenous over next few days. My friend said too give her a spoonful of baby rice each day, eeeekk am not ready too start weaning her yet, its way too early!:nope:


----------



## deafgal01

babyhopes- i wouldn't give Poppy rice just yet. :nope: I hope the milk helps.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Rach the pic of the boys is gorgeous! Thomas looks so grown up now! 

Claire I hope Poppy gets better at sleeping soon! I have all this to look forward to :dohh:

Hope you ladies all have a nice weekend, I think this is my first tee total weekend EVER! Oh & I've decided I'm not going to the hen night next weekend, it starts with a cocktail making lesson I've paid for so I can't sit it out & we'll be drinking our cocktails. So I've decided to fein illness. I feel really bad but it's not like it's one of my best friends..l bought a 50's style dress though as that was the theme, I got it more than 28 days ago but I'm thinking I can take it back without the receipt & get a credit note?! x


----------



## deafgal01

30- pizza that I made at home was delicious- maybe a little bit better than take out pizza. :thumbup: :thumbup: I've included a picture for your viewing pleasure.

MrsP- not a bad idea, it couldn't hurt to see if you can take the dress back and get "credit" for in store and buy something else more useful with the credit.
 



Attached Files:







photo (5).jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsPTTC

Pizza looks yummy DG!

Yeah was thinking I could keep credit note for some maternity wear :haha: x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP- hopefully they'll let you have the credit then you can buy for maternity wear. :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

No i wouldn't give babyrice yet either Claire, i know some people suggest it or breaking rusks up to put in bottles etc.. but i'm not for it personally. I weaned Thomas at 4mths as he was ready then, was a big hungry baby same size or bigger than most 6mth olds and showed all signs of being ready, Harry however was nearly 6mths before he tried anything.

Yes you should be able to return it mrsp, most shops will do it anyway. goodluck hun.

I know, he does. :( Have to buy him age 4 clothes. He's tall like his Daddy, they grow up so quick its scary! He's such a sweetie though, just the other day at gymnastics, he saw a boy being clingy with his mummy and he went and gave him a cuddle! bless him :cloud9:

How is the weather up there? my friend who's expecting the triplets, said her garage had been flooded.

dg, that pizza looks amazing!


----------



## MrsPTTC

The weather is ok, a bit wet, but I don't think we had as much rain as expected. Further up North, I think parts of Northumberland, have been flooded again, but it's fine where I live. Can't believe the weather is so crap & we're off all week - so much for doing the garden! I think thursday is ok, so will reserve that for outdoor work. We really need to decide what we are doing with our kitchen before this bambino is born (starting to think more positive whereas a few days ago I was like "if everything goes to plan/is ok.") Our dining room is pretty small so we're wanting that to be a play room, and either knock through from the kitchen to the utility room & have a dining table in there - though the size of our dining table I'm not so sure that's viable - or extend the kitchen and have the dining area at the bottom with patio doors to the garden. The latter will be way more expensive but I think it's the best option for us as a family. We'll need to sit down this week and decide what to do...

Bless Thomas in age 4 clothes, but being taller is definitely better than being smaller, especially for boys/men. How's he getting on with his gymnastics? What kind of things can he do? That's something I would want to do for our LO.

So I took another Superdrug test, same as I took on wednesday this morning and it's MUCH darker! :dance: Will post pics later x


----------



## Flowerbaby

No im not gona give her baby rice yet, no way! My fruend was giving it too her LO at 8 weeks! Crackers!! Had a better night last night, Poppy only up twice at 1230 and 530 then slept til 9am! So am pleased! Will do same with hungry milk again tonight. She is in a lovely mood this morning so she must feel more content after a better nights sleep. Got her back on her comfort milk this morning. 

Eeeekkkk so happy for you MrsP! Are you gona do a conception date digi? So excited for your first scan! x

How is everyone else today? 

DG that pizza looks yummy!!! I never think too make my own pizzas i should be more productive! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Always easier to get the work done before baby arrives as well, i know from experience! :haha: 
My oh wants to extend our kitchen as well, its not that small now so don't really see need for it. Not for a while anyway, not going to let him do it until he's married me! :rofl:

Yes i agree, not looking like he will be a shorty like me at mo!.:haha: Think Harry could be more like me though as he's now 3lb smaller than Thomas at same age, but still plenty of time to catch up :)

Well be honest the 2-3 age group class is mostly focussed on having fun, they don't tend to listen to how things are suposed to be done yet, if you know what i mean! they do little circuits involving jumping, climbing, swinging, crawling through things walking along the beam etc..
Waterbabies is the best thing i have done with them though, they love it and its great to meet other mums too. Plus you get a lovely picture from the underwater photo shoot when they've been going about 3mths ish.Thomas can swim about 3/4m's now unaided

Glad she slept better for you hun, Thomas woke us in the night which is unusual, think he'd fallen out of bed bless him.


----------



## deafgal01

Yay for a proper night's sleep, babyhopes. :thumbup: I think your country sent some rain to mine finally cuz I had a proper storm with thunder and lightning and heavy rain last night. :wohoo: It was getting so dry and hot here.

How's you MrsP? I look forward to seeing the pics of your bfps.

:hi: 30!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: dg :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Jackson has been vomiting all morning.. not sure what's going on :( got him to sleep but i hate the smell of vomit... it's a full half hour to an hour after he eats so its really acidic and yukky... not sure if its just a bad day or what?


----------



## deafgal01

Oh Kendra- that's no fun. :hugs: Hope Jackson feels better and that it's nothing serious.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope Jackson is better soon Kendra!

Claire, glad Poppy was better last night! I already did the digi on my last photo, remember? It said 1-2 weeks.

Rach, of course he's too little to be doing proper gymnastic tricks, silly me :dohh: I imagine it's great fun watching them. Yeah I've seen some waterbabies photos, they're amazing!

Hi DG :wave: Here are the latest pics. Pic 1 is Friday's tests (10-11DPO) Pic 2 is this mornings test (12-13DPO.) I was super excited about the First Response on Friday as it's not a FRER, I used my last FRER on the Wed & got an evap! So to get a canny line on an ordinary First Response was good! Also the 2nd one is a Superdrug early test, same as I took on Wednesday and is definitely a lot darker! :happydance: I am a POAS a holic I tell you I must have taken 15 tests :rofl:

x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0580.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0585.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and BTW I took back the dress with the receipt as it turned out I had 2 days to spare to get a full refund! :dance: But rather than keep a credit note or the money I couldn't resist buying a gorgeous going out top & bag with 15% off, the top is floaty at the front so will be fine for a bump! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes hope Jackson is better soon Kendra :hugs:

You are defo PREGGERS! mrs P :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: That's great news- glad you were able to find a cute bag and a nice floaty top. :thumbup: Great job MrsP! These lines are sure DARK! :wohoo:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies! I bought pregnancy vits on Saturday, it's definitely starting to sink in now! Boobies are very sore too! Slept a bit better last night thank goodness, it's only taken a week! :sleep: AF due tomorrow, so after that I can relax and ring the Doctors! :dance: x


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: I can't wait for dr to confirm you are indeed very PREGGERS!

Kendra- how's Jackson? I hope he's feeling better.

30- what's up with you?

:hi: Hope all the other ladies are doing alright!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm ok dg, just making a beef casserole/stew type thing for dinner tonight (my own recipe as couldn't find one i liked!) not usual July food but its not normal July weather here! :rofl:
and before that was having my nails done, my fortnightly treat to myself! so they are pink ready for friday night :) Especially needed as Harry is being hardwork today, very wingey. Probably teething bless him.:shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Aww hope the teething doesn't bother Harry too much. :hugs:

No agenda for me today- I should start planning what to pack for both camps. :dohh: And I should do homework to catch up to get ahead. :shrug:


----------



## KendraNoell

Jackson is well! He had his 2 month checkup yesterday and is doing AMAZING. He went from 10th and 15th percentiles in weight and height at his last appointment to 70 and 55 percentiles! His head is a whopping 90th percentile! But the Dr was amazed at how advanced his is in terms of coordination, holding his head up, movement, etc. So I am very happy. He did well with his shots too... cried for a minute or so afterwards and then was a little crabby throughout the day and today as well but not really bad. He slept more than usual last night too which was a nice little break but he's still having a 3am feed and I wish he would drop that! 

The Dr gave me a prescription for baby Zantac for him for his reflux. So I hope that helps with his vomiting and pain he's having from the stomach acid. Weird though it really didn't seem to be an issue with him until the last week or so when we upped his feeds to 5 oz. But after day 2 of being on it he has been vomiting less so I think it is working.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh Rach, bet you enjoyed getting your nails done, how nice! I've got a spa day booked in a couple of weeks with the MIL, I'll need to ring them as I was supposed to be having a hot stone massage but won't be able to have it now! Looks like i'll be doing a lot of lying about reading as I can't go in sauna or steam room, and can only dip my legs in the jacuzzi :haha:

Kendra, glad Jackson is doing well & he was a good boy for the injections! Hope the medication helps his reflux!

Has anyone heard how AS is doing? I keep wondering how she is, & 9! Also Laura, how are you and the twinnies Laura? Would love to see more pics..

So I took an IC & a first responses regular test yesterday & the lines are fab! The first responses line has blurred though, very strange! Will post pics once we have a new power cord for the laptop as its broke. Also will be putting up a pregnancy ticker, I made a lovely one on the iPad but can't seem to copy the code :growlmad:. Ringing the doctors later! :) Though i feel crap this morning! Sore throat & feeling queasy, not sure if the sickness is down to the sore throat rather than the pregnancy! Having a lovely week off with DH, getting odd jobs done, new broadband installed yesterday & it's all steam ahead with the extension, dh has been ringing architects & the council & we had a builder out yesterday! 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

The 1st trimester is hard hun, i suffered with nausea with both boys although worse with Harry. Not much fun, luckily was only sick once and that was when i had to change Thomas's nappy!

:wohoo: with the extension, will be lovely i'm sure :) The builder is either starting our bathroom tomorrow or monday finally, been waiting ages for him to have time! Should look fab when its finished.

Yes love having my nails done now, my oh was like blimey you get your nails done all the time it seems...no just every 2 weeks! :haha:

Poor Harry isn't himself today, runny nose and hot. He's not really had a cold yet so he's done well to get to almost 7mths i think. I've got a sore throat so hopefully won't be anymore than that - fx

No haven't heard from any of them :(


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh kitchens & bathroom are so exciting, bet you can't wait for your bathroom to be done. We've had some bad news about our extension, we've got the waterboard coming out to have a look but DH is 90% sure we can't have an extension cos of the position of the sewer in the garden :( I'm gutted...So now we're onto plan B!

Eeee DH & I have just been bickering over babies names! He hates nearly all my girls names & the only boys name he likes is Harry. He's come up with some names from the 80's & 90's & has the cheek to call mine vile!!! This is gonna be a fun 9 months I tell you! :grr:

I took a pee sample to the docs earlier & get the results Friday & have to choose my hospital already!

x


----------



## KendraNoell

Mrs I messaged AS and told her that her chants worked and you got your bfp, she is over the moon for you!! 

I see 9 on FB every once in a while but haven't talked to her much.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thats a shame, least you have plan b :thumbup:

:haha: plenty of time, my oh and i didn't decide until they were in our arms both times and look at Chantelle Houton and Alex Reid..still not named and baby must be about 3/4wks old!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha I didn't know their baby didn't have a name yet, I didn't have a name for a week or maybe longer, they couldn't decide so gave me a nickname 'Flossy' :haha:

Hubby is laughing at me still peeing on sticks but got a fab line on a FRER this morning, darker than the control line :yipee:.

Ah Kendra tell AS thank you, we miss her, & when she's got her head together to come back & say hello, regardless of whether she'll TTC again :hugs:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i 2nd that to as :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

I agree with MrsP- when AS gets her head together, she should pop in to say hi.

I see 9 post on facebook frequently.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: ladies, whats everyone up to this weekend? anything nice :)

I'm off out with the girls tonight, 30th birthday party to start the evening then see where we end up! Tomorow night taking mil out for her 60th birthday, italian. Early though as boys coming too, then just a bit of chilling in between i think!


----------



## deafgal01

Magic dinner show tonight... Packing for camp... Going to training at camp tomorrow and then camp starts sunday.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Enjoy your busy weekend Rach! I've was supposed to have the hen night tomorrow but am lying through my teeth in the afternoon, gonna say I've got sickness & diarrhoea :( will have a takeaway with DH instead & some pretendy wine (posh sparkling juice drank out of a wine glass :rofl:) 

I got my pee test results from the Dr today, I'm officially PREGNANT! :wohoo: I'll be getting a call from the midwife next week for a home visit. And I know it's early days but I've found my pram, as long as it pushes ok & folds well that is, I just love it & it's unisex as we are staying team yellow. Here it is https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-sola-2-in-1-denim-/103524401/type-i/ x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow another one with a busy weekend DG! Enjoy! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

sounds fun dg :wohoo:

:haha: mrsp, sounds nice anyway. I love nights in with a takeaway :)
Good on you for team yellow, i did with Thomas and i don't regret it! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

I think it takes a lot of will power! But my BFF stayed yellow & other friends didn't & my BFF's birth was so much more exciting as no one knew! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope you're not too hungover today girls! I've used my last digi, & can you believe it's jumped right up to 3+??! Never even had a 2-3! Beanie must be settling in nicely! :happydance: x


----------



## KendraNoell

or two beanies LOL :)

LO is 10 weeks tomorrow!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha ha don't scare me with that Kendra! :rofl: though we will soon find out! 

Aw bless, 10 weeks, time flies! Hope he is doing well.

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I didn't find it too difficult with Thomas, i think people round us found it harder not knowing :rofl: but i couldn't have done it with Harry :haha:

Guessed my hairdresser was pregnant yesterday,don't think she was expecting it as she said she'd only just found out! 

Don't feel too bad today, considering i didn't go to bed till 2 and was up at 7!

Picking up a fisherprice jumperoo for Harry later, 2nd hand. He absolutely loves bouncing so hoping it will save my arms a bit! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw those jumparoo things are awesome! My friend had one for their kids, expensive but they reckon worth every penny! I shall certainly be investing.

Do you like my tickers?

Here are the test pics I've been meaning to put up. It goes from last Friday through to today, tested every 2 days...

x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0580.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0585.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0588.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0597.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0600.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## deafgal01

Looks awesome mrsP!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes love the tickers! :happydance: and pics showing that line develop :wohoo:

Yes expensive thats why we're getting a 2nd hand one because you can never tell if baby is going to like something. Thomas loved his swing but not the door bouncer, Harry loves door bouncer but not the swing!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks girls. I feel SO bad, I've not long text my friend from work telling her I have a tummy bug and can't go to her hen party :( x


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: don't feel so bad. U gotta look after your body for a growing baby!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes as dg says hun, she'd totally understand if she knew but also why you couldn't tell the truth at this stage. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: thanks girls, just hate lying through my teeth! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh hun, try not to worry. Every pregnant woman has to do it at least once unless you tell people early which i wasn't keen on doing either.:hugs:
Although i did have a couple of nights out in the 1st 12wks and it was amazing how people didn't notice i wasn't drinking! I remember we were sitting in the kitchen at breakfast bar, bottle of whiskey or something and coke. I thought someone is going to notice i am only filling my glass with coke but nope not one! :rofl:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Haha that's the demon drink, too drunk to notice! I probably would've got away with it if it wasn't for the cocktail lesson, I couldn't have gotten out of drinking my own cocktails! Never mind, at least I've not wasted money on soft drinks/petrol or taxis & I've got a top I will wear again, unlike the 50's style dress! :thumbup: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes that would have been pretty hard and such a waste hun! 

I'm so looking forward to night in tonight, well we are going out for an early meal for mil's birthday but will be home by 7.30 i think as the kids will have had enough by then, then chill on sofa. I can't believe how much i prefer staying in these days...a few of my friends last night still go out every week and i wonder how they can and even want to do it! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

I know, we ain't even got kids yet & we prefer stopping in!

So that teaches me to lie, got a snifley nose, sore throat & now got an iffy stomach which is what I said I had as an excuse not to go out :rofl:.

Rach when you were in your early days of pregnancy did you trawl the internet getting ideas for baby stuff? Don't know if it's cos I've been bored today & this week with being off work but I feel like I'm obsessed! 

X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh yes too right, loved looking at it all. Didn't buy much till later on but just loved looking. 
Now my obsession is clothes for Thomas, as Harry's obviously got mostly hand me downs. Soon as next released their autumn range i went crazy buying stuff!don't tell the oh!! :rofl:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha I've already been looking at the autumn/winter too! Love the little bear range of nursery co-ordinates! We'll not be buying anything until the 12 week scan but I'm making my mental list lol! Everything is so expensive though! :wacko: x


----------



## KendraNoell

Mrs- no, as soon as you know you're pregnant its impossible to not want to start planning :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Glad its normal Kendra! I feel bad just looking with it being such early days! 

Woke up this morning & feel like utter crap, throat & mouth feels horrid, think I'm coming down with something, though I bloody hope not! :nope: and you can hardly take anything when youre pregnant! :growlmad: 

X


----------



## 30mummyof1

paracetemol is ok hun :hugs: get better soon x

Looks like its just me and boys today, as oh playing on computer upstairs! Can't tell him off really as he's been working hard and has to go to warrington tomorrow for next couple of days.

Harry LOVES his jumperoo, best investment ever i think! could have done with it in the restaurant last night, all he wanted to do was bounce on our laps which is hard when you are trying to eat! :rofl:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: Rach, bless him. Yep will defo be getting one of them! Men and their computers! Are you an xbox widow? I used to be but DH rarely goes on it now, unless a new call of duty comes out! 

I've got plenty plain paracetamol (gutted as I love Anadin extra I think it works a treat) and have bought some cough sweets & some Halls eucalyptus, can't stop sneezing! Achoo!

Will go outside and potter round the garden later, I'm sure the fresh air will do me good x


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: MrsP- I'm not EVEN pregnant and I'm occasionally looking at baby stuff to make my mental list for when I do have one on the way. :rofl: I must be insane...

I'm going away to camp. Internet access might be weak, we'll see... If you get too worried, I think Kendra has my number so she can always text me and check up on me for y'alls. I will try and check in while at camp though. Other camp isn't going to be a problem as it's on a college campus so will have good internet access for sure.


----------



## 30mummyof1

well he does have an xbox but never goes on it as tv is always on for Thomas or me! :haha: just a regular pc, well i say regular its massive and he's constantly upgrading and tinkering with it! Bloomin geek! :rofl: 

:haha: dg, i think a lot of women do it really long before the baby comes along!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Enjoy camp DG! :thumbup: Oh I've gone through that too, months ago, but then I stopped & now I'm preggo I'm obsessed with looking at stuff! Rach lucky he's not on the xbox much then! I used to get told to go upstairs and watch the tv as our xbox is also in the living room! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: what a cheek!! he wouldn't dare and Thomas defo wouldn't listen! :rofl:

Just been to get some ingredients to bake gingerbread men with Thomas when he wakes up, yum yum :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!

Sorry not been on here in a while but been so busy lately! Had a rough time with Poppy not sleeping much for about 2 weeks but thankfully she is back too her normal routine again, gosh ive been so bloody tired! Think it must have been her 12 week growth spurt she went through and it was tough! I just fed her constantly every 2-3 hours day and night and it almost tipped me over the edge! Lol! Have changed her milk to hungry milk and she is so much better on it but still bloody starving between meals withher fist constantly chewed so am thinking of introducing a bit of baby rice when she turns 16 weeks, if not before then depending on how she goes!:thumbup:

MrsP am loving the preggo ticker! So excitedfor you! I say either twins or a girl if your hcg is rising so quickly! Eeeeekkk so excited for you! :happydance:xx

I must go back and read up on all the posts ive missed! Hope you all well gurls xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Nice to have you back Claire! Sorry to hear Poppy's been a little monkey! My friends baby is over 4 months & she's been on baby rice a couple of weeks now. Some babies just need it early I guess. You know the whole twins thing has been on my mind lately! I just have a funny feeling...it would be so special but on the other hand we would be screwed money wise! My BFF also thinks we're having a girl. But of course DH has his heart set on a boy..


Enjoy your gingerbread Rach 

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks MrsP, yes am defo gona try her with some baby rice in the next week or 2. I was gona try and leave her until 6 months but i think she is ready for it! Will have too do some research too see which one is best too start her on. Yes twins would be amazing but i know what you mean about money, am sure everything would fall into place though, its amazing how they do! I thought i was gona struggle badly but im fine and yet too use my credit card but getting very close this month i must say! Lol! x

Rach how is Harry now? Did he end up with a cold or is he just teething? How was the gingerbread making? Wish i could bake, i tried too make cookies when i was pregnant as i was craving a biscuit and had none in and oh my god was a mess i made and they ended up being vile! Im useless! xx

DG, enjoy camp hun....take it easy xx

Kendra, glad too hear Jackson is doing so well! Hows you and work? Hope you not working too hard chick and that DH is helping out too allow you too rest xx


----------



## KendraNoell

what is hungry baby milk?? i need some!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

KendraNoell said:


> what is hungry baby milk?? i need some!!

Do you not have hungry milk in the US? It keeps baby fuller for longer so they can go longer between meals....and tends too settle them more! Seems too be doing the job for Poppy as she has been so unsettled but i do think she is ready for something more now. Hows Jacksons feeding coming along? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes he has a cold Claire, maybe teething as well so he's been pretty miserable bless him. It's on its way out i think/hope :)

Off to a friends house today, with the boys. Haven't really been anywhere of any great distance with both of them before as generally everyone comes to me so hope i remember everything! 
Yes gingerbread was lush! it's pretty easy you should give it a try hun. You will get better as well, i'd never made much before having kids and have now made 2 birthday cakes. Not long till i have to make another eek...i do get scared because its such a big thing to get wrong but love seeing the finished product. 
...Think its going to be peppa pig themed this year!


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg Harry is 7mths tomorrow, where is time going!?!


----------



## MrsPTTC

7 months already? :shock: 

My scan is 8th August! :wohoo: later than I expected though as I'll be 8.5 weeks :shrug: but at least we'll be able to see more then. Funny when she left a message she said 'I assume you'll just be a few days pregnant, so booked you in for 8th aug' Days?? Think she means days overdue, but in actual fact I found out almost 2 weeks ago! I'm trying to get the time changed as its slap bang in the middle of the day, so if I speak to her I'll let her know I tested early... x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:wohoo: roll on the 8th 

All on my own for next couple of days now whilst oh's in Warrington, so Thomas and I having crispy pancakes for dinner as know he wouldn't approve! :rofl:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha ha make sure you eat lots of junk food whilst you can! I've not had crispy pancakes for years, I used to love them. Hope you're ok with the boys on your own Hun. And yes, roll on the 8th :coffee: x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yes roll on the 8th!!! Cant wait too see pic of your little beanie, or beanies! Eeekkk! How you feeling in yourself? Any MS yet? xx

Ohhh i havent had crispy pancakes since i was a kid! I use to love them! My DH sounds like your OH Rach, he dosent really do junk food unless hes hungover so wen he not gona be home for tea i always have a freezer tea like pizza n chips! Mmmm.....naughty but nice! Tonight we've just had steak n wedges, was very nice! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep thats the plan or vegetarian! :haha: although i can report crispy pancakes don't taste as nice as i remember!...maybe its because they've had to take all the bad stuff out that tasted good..i don't know! :haha:

Yep bedtime/bathtime with 2 is hardwork on your own, hope they are good for me! fx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww i hope they are good for you Rach. Do they go too bed at sametime or is Thomas allowed too stay up a bit longer? Is Harry still STTN? Poppy is back too just her 2am bottle now thank goodness, so she goes down about 730 after bath n bott up at 2 then up about 645/7am. Am hoping it stays this way for a while again! We are goin away for a couple nights this week as DH's son is coming too stay with is for 2 weeks so Poppy will be sleeping in a travel cot for cple nights, am just hoping it dosent mess her sleep routine up!:nope:

Poppy is sat watching In The Night Garden at the minute! Eeeeeekkk, she loves it! She sits and watches tv sometimes when we just chilling out and i think omg what is she watching, especially when Jezza Kyle comes on! Lol! :haha: i dont mind her watching mickey mouse clubhouse every now and then but not for long. She loves all the bright colours and talks too Mickey! Keeps her quiet for 10 mins while i have my morning cuppa :winkwink:


----------



## 30mummyof1

They were pretty good, Harry grumbled a few times like when i was getting Thomas dressed and then reading to Thomas etc but otherwise good. Put my oh on the speaker phone so he could join in with bathtime! but yes normally go to bed at same time, well Harry 10mins later whilst he has his bottle.
Yes he's still sstn, touch wood. That sounds good for Poppy, hope she keeps it up. :)

Yes Harry loves a bit of telly too! obviously its on for Thomas so it will catch his attention from time to time.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Girls what is sstn? Lol I've all this to learn! Glad youve managed bath time ok rach! Sorry the crispy pancakes were a disappointment! 

Claire no morning sickness yet but feeling weird since I found out, & horrible gas! :blush: I've got a horrible cold but my nose seems to be loosening so I think that means its on it's way out, at least I hope so! I saw the photos of the hen night I missed on sat, it looked fab, they were making cocktails in pairs blindfolded! Never mind bambino comes first! I rang the nurse back earlier & left a message telling her when I got my BFP in case she wants to change the date... Will keep you posted!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

sorry its my fault hun its sstn...sleeping through the night :cloud9:

fx you get an earlier date :wohoo:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhh i hope you get an earlier date too MrsP! That would be lovely! I had my first scan at 8+2 and you could see sooo much! Beanie was jumping around with a lovely heartbeat....obviously she just looked like a little butter bean but on the scan pic you can see her spine and little arm and leg buds! Soooo cute! Amazing how much she had changed when in went for 12 week scan, she looked like a real bambino then. Oh i know how you feelin hun as i had a cold for ages before and after i got my BFP and i ended up having a blocked nose for most of my pregnancy, i think thats why i snored so badly throughout it! Lol!! I didnt get much MS more like nausea, think i puked 4 times all in all so not too bed, i just felt sick a lot especially when i was hungry :hugs:xx

Well im having an early night....DH has gone too get his tattoo finished off so i think i might go watch tv in bed and catch up with Big Brother. Its quite funny this year, are either of you watching it?

Glad boys were good Rach and Harry is still sleeping through, hopefully Poppy will drop her 2am bottle eventually but for now im just glad shes back too just the one night feed! Phew!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh and as for gas MrsP my arse smelt like the bloody sewers! Maybe thats what made me feel so sick all the time! Yuk i was a proper stinker and could fart like a trooper! Hee hee!:winkwink:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hahaha Claire, me too! :rofl: No not been watching big brother, dh can't stand it & we tend to watch tv together on a night so I'm missing it. Can't wait for Geordie shore again tomorrow though, I love it even though they make us look like twats! Lol. 

Ah I see what it means now Rach, I still wouldnt have known what sttn is either :dohh:.

Ah little poppy at 8 weeks, how lovely! I said to dh at least we'll be able to see more rather than at 6 weeks :thumbup:

X


----------



## 30mummyof1

how many tattoo's has your dh got Claire? i said to my oh the other day oh i might get a new one to represent T&H and he just said " i think 1 is enough"! this is coming from the man with both arms tattoo at top and a big one across his shoulders!

No haven't seen it hun, planning to watch the celebrity one later in the year though.

Oh she will hun yes, more babies than not are still having a night feed at her age :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

I was going to get a new tattoo until I got my BFP! Jealous! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

well don't think i will be getting one either hun! unless i do it in secret and keep that part of me covered for the rest of my life! :rofl:


----------



## Flowerbaby

My DH is covered in tattoos! Both his arms right down too his fingers, his chest, stomach, back, both legs on calfs, thighs and one on his shin....he's addicted! Ive got a lush pic of him holding Poppy with his tattoos showing, will post it tomorrow. We own a couple of tattoo businesses along with barber shops, our main tattoo studio is called 'Skins and Needles' in Middlesbrough...have a nosey online at it...the studio is fab, we spent a fortune on it! Ive got a couple of tatts on my back and think im gona get a poppy on my hip soon. Go for it Rach and get another one i say! xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

What a hypocrite your DH is Rach, bless ya, if you wanna get one go for it!

Eeee Claire you're a dark horse, didn't envisage you owning a barbers, never mind tattoo shops! :rofl: would love to see that photo of dh as long as he doesn't mind you putting one up. Will have to check your website Hun :thumbup:

X


----------



## 30mummyof1

ooo yeah i'd love to see that Claire! :) plus will check out the website...He is properly addicted isn't he. :haha:

I know what i would have roughly something to symbolise myself with Thomas and Harry eitherside plus room for any others! don't know where though


----------



## KendraNoell

Nope we don't have hungry baby milk here that I know of. Pediatrician doesn't seem concerned that he's nowhere close to sleeping through the night.

I'm pretty much a zombie anymore... I don't know how much longer I can go on with so little sleep. DH doesn't wake up when LO cries and I have so much going on with working full time, my sign business, and now we're trying to get packed and move across town by the beginning of August... I'm stretched so thin and I'm exhausted...

My nights usually go, feed at 8, feed at 11, feed at 330, feed at 530, feed at 730. i'm completely zapped of all energy :/


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh Kendra, i know exactly how you feel hun as my DH does bugger all aswll, he has NEVER got up for a night feed not one! It does get a little easier as Jackson will drop a feed eventually, Poppy dropped her 11 oclock feed and her 5am feed and only does the one at 2am now, well except for last night, ugh i had a rough night with her, i was up at 12, 3 then 430 and barely been back too sleep, she cried from 430 onwards, didnt want milk just wanted too chew on her fist, is this the first signs of teething now? Ohhhh nooo bang goes her sleep routine again me thinks (and mine!) xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Was up most of the night as well girls, obviously writing touch wood is not the same as touching it! :haha:
Think Harry was teething again, so over the night gave him 2 sachets of powders and some calpol which eventually did the trick about 4 something! My Oh was so lucky to miss out on last night in his hotel room miles away....:grr:
can't believe you haven't ever had any help with night feeds, naughty dh's :gun:

Yes sounds like the early stages of teething Claire, Harry was about 3mths ish then got his 1st 2 at just turned 6mths


----------



## 30mummyof1

ooo pic please Claire! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Kendra how awful of DH not helping you! :growlmad: I can understand if you were still off on maternity leave but you're back to work so it should be 50/50! 

Well my appointment has been brought forward to 1st august! :yipee: And thw midwife has rang this morning & I've got my booking in appt at home on 6th Aug! :thumbup: 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay, great news mrsp :wohoo:


----------



## KendraNoell

I wish my husband helped more but I was screaming in pain, rolling on the floor of the bedroom for over an hour when I was in labor, and I could not get him to wake. I had pulled all the blankets off and was pulling him off the bed by his feet before he finally woke up enough to understand what I was trying to tell him. But since day one he hasn't woken up in the middle of the night. He feels bad about it because he's always been this way, his mom used to have to pour water on him to wake him up for school when he was little.

He does what he can but he has school in the morning an hour after I go to work so now that I'm getting "used" to it I might as well continue to do it... he usually goes to bed after me though so a few days a week he will stay up with the baby and I go to bed around 9 or so and he'll bring the baby to bed around midnight and I get a couple extra hours sleep that way. There have been a few times out of frustration DH will start stirring in bed hearing the baby cry and I'll get him to wake up and feed him but that's usually around 7am so its not that early.

I think I jinxed myself because last night, LO had a feed around 9, and I wasn't quite ready to go to bed so I decided to stay up until LO had another feed around midnight and then go to bed. Well, LO didn't wake up, and finally at 1:30 I went to bed thinking, as soon as my head hits the pillow he's going to wake up. Well, he didn't. He woke up at 5am! So he slept through the night and I missed half of it because I was convinced he was going to wake up. So in the last 48 hours I had had 5-6 hours of sleep. I went to work today and was dozing off after the first hour so I came home sick and slept almost 5 hours while my mom kept the baby. I feel a lot better now and won't be trying to "stay up" anymore because I think he's getting to the age where he's going to be sleeping more anyway.

Claire I have to agree, sounds like she's teething. Jackson has been putting his fists in his mouth the last couple days too and has been very fussy, I wonder if he's teething early as he's been doing other things early too (like rolling over).


----------



## MrsPTTC

Glad Jackson was better for you the other night Kendra :thumbup: it sounds like DH is doing a bit to help but I still think seeing as you're back at work now DH should give you more of a hand during the night feeds. How was his sleeping last night? Or was it a one off? Jackson I mean not DH :rofl:

It's gone quiet on the thread how is everyone? And what's happened to MrsMM? I'm just so worried about my baby, the 1st can't come quick enough. A friend on another thread is miscarrying for the 2nd time at 9 weeks. I really feel for her, its horrible, & it makes me worry about my little pea :( 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: mrsp congrats on 6 wks :happydance: sweetpea :cloud9:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Rach! But I am actually only a sweet pea today! I wrote AF date in my diary wrong & the correct date on my chart. So will need to change my ticker lol :dohh: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ordered a pregnancy journal today! :happydance: Can't wait to start writing lol.

Btw Claire I had a look on your website, it's great, very professional :thumbup: 

X


----------



## KendraNoell

Mrs... don't stress. Stress is not good for your body or baby at this point! I know its easier said than done even for people who haven't been trying as long as you have. Just relax, breathe, know that it's not in your hands, there is something greater at work (whatever you believe in) here.

We started Jackson on rice cereal in the bottle for his first morning feeding and his before bed feeding. He takes to the morning one very well, usually goes right back to sleep for a few hours after about an hour of play. The night one isn't as good though, I think it's because since he had eaten only a few hours before he doesn't get a lot in his belly before he's full and passes out. Usually he will eat 5-6 ounces in a bottle, with the cereal he only puts down 3-4 max... and that's if I'm really trying to keep him awake. So he's not sleeping that much better at this point and its hard for me as when he wakes up its about 430 am and I'm supposed to be up at six.. so I try to feed him really fast so I can go back to sleep for 45 minutes or so, and it just sucks because when I finally give him the morning bottle at like 7 he will go back to sleep for three hours! I keep thinking, damn, the babysitter gets him like that, and I have to go to work :( But now that it's the weekend I will be able to test it out better and get some naps in! I have never been so tired in my life as I have this week having to go back full time! i was working Monday-Wednesday the last month, so when Thursday rolled around this week my body was like, huh? ... and by today, oh Lord, I was dozing off again. I have been so unproductive this week, I hope my boss understands at least.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Kendra, everything you said is true, still can't help worrying though will try not to. I think once the first scan is over with I'll feel better, when I see the hb :cloud9:

With hungry baby milk not being available in the US can you not just increase his milk? 

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!!! 

Hope you all well xx

Awww its hard on you being back at work and having too get up at all ours too feed Jackson i do feel for you Kendra xx I know my DH does bugger all but at least im off next day whereas you have too work, you must be exhausted hun xx

The hungry milk defo helps Poppy sleep better although thro day she still feeding every 2-3 hours but i dont mind! She now taking 5-6oz aswell with each bottle so i think she enjoys the hungry milk more than the awful comfort/colic milk i had her on, it tasted vile! Shes now pooing every day aswell! Yaaayy! I started her on baby rice yesterday, she spat it out of course and pulled funny face but swallowed some today, not much but defo better than yesterday! She slept fab last night aswell 715pm-745am with one bottle at 1am! Bet she dosent do it again! Lol! xx

I will post that pic of DH and Poppy as soon as i can get on laptop, he always bloody on it! Yes shop is fab MrsP, very professional and DH has a lot of fun in there aswell as works hard! x

Well im off too bed girls, shall speak too you all soon xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

MrsP try not too worry too much hun, think positive :thumbup:...your beanie is all snuggled in and growing nicely i just know it and i cant wait too see your scan pics. :happydance: xx


----------



## KendraNoell

Mrs- it's not the amount of milk he's drinking, its the consistency. If I up his feeds and give him more he throws it all up. So I think the hungry baby type of milk is a thicker milk. That's why I've been adding the rice cereal to his morning and evening bottles so its thicker and he doesn't get hungry as fast. So far its not really working though :( I mean I guess it is a little but not as much as it will take me to start feeling human again.


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP- your beanie is just fine. Aug 1 needs to come around so you can see your baby's heart beating away. :hugs: sorry to hear your friend is miscarrying. It is not easy to hear about things of the sort.

Kendra- hope the rice helps.

Baby hopes-how are you?

I'm starting my second week at another camp. Kids arrive today.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha:wow thought it had been quiet and it was just because i hadn't got the updates! :nope:

Yes try not to worry mrsp, not long now. It is easy to say though and i drove myself crazy and ending up giving in to waiting at 10/11 weeks and having a private one! 

ahh the sun is finally shining! :happydance: had my friend round earlier with her kids almost 5 and 6, was funny even though they are quite a bit older than Thomas he was still trying to be bossy! don't know where he gets it from...??! :shrug:
Now this afternoon another friend is over with her daughter who is same age as Thomas and new baby Travis ahhh can't wait for a little cuddle :cloud9:

Oh is away again tonight, so hmm what shall i cook for tea thats a bit naughty! :haha:

Looking forward to seeing pic Claire :)

:hi: dg and Kendra


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: well verdict is in. Not blockage definitely so now I am taking a little time to consider our next route in the journey to ttc.


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh dg sorry to hear you don't have any more answers :sad1: what are the next possible steps? :hugs:
sending you big :hugs:

Just had a little picnic with my friend and her twins, which was nice well apart from the regualr fighting between them and Thomas over toys etc! :haha:

How's everyone else? x


----------



## deafgal01

Three choices... Ivf with hopefully dh sperm if they find, or have dh stay on meds and hope we get lucky or go straight to donor sperm.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh ok, so would you try ai with donor sperm before ivf if you go for that option?


----------



## deafgal01

Yup leaning towards donor sperm first. Cheapest option.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh yes of course and i think i remember you saying your dh had come round to the idea?, how much is ivf approx in US out of interest dg?


----------



## deafgal01

No idea but I heard different quotes. Like around 10 thousand. Goes up from
There.


----------



## 30mummyof1

deafgal01 said:


> No idea but I heard different quotes. Like around 10 thousand. Goes up from
> There.

Thats about the same as here then if you have to go private :sad1:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw DG so sorry about a blockage not being the cause :( It's a difficult decision I bet, but yes I agree AI with donor sperm would be the cheapest option by far, as long as DH is ok with it :hugs2:

1 week today til my scan! :happydance: My cold has gone now, but I've got a horrible bloat going on! And I'm getting much more tired. I really hope I'm not going to be one of these pregnant whingers that used to annoy me so much :rofl:

Can I ask the mummy's, did you buy anything for bubs before your 12 week scan?

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: mrsp

No i didn't hun, but everyone is different :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!!!

Awww DG sorry about the news, but glad too hear you and DH are still gona TTC with a donor......xx

MrsP i didnt buy anything before my 12 week scan and the only thing i bought at after my 12 week scan was a Cuski which is like a piece of rag with a head on it which you sleep with then you give too your baby and it has your scent on it, Poppy loves hers, we call it Nanna as she has 2 grandmas! She sleeps with it on a night and when i give her it during the day she knows its nap time! Bless! I then didnt buy anything until my 20 week scan, after which i went shopping mad! LOL! xx

Well i shall post a pic of my hubby and Poppy, however its just his upper torso and arms you can see as he has his jeans on...booooo! LOL! I will leave it on for a while and then remove it after you have had a nosey at his tatts.....:haha: He hates this picture as he had shaved his head and he couldnt stand it shaven....shame because i think it looks sweet the both of them together! :winkwink:xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Here are some updated ones of Poppy too, she is growing up too quickly! I do have some better ones on my iphone but im not sure how too download them too our new computer. Shall have a go x
 



Attached Files:







poppy new 098.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 4









poppy new 010.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh wow, your dh is very tattooed! Love the pic with the contrast between the tattoo's and delicate little baby :)
lovely pics of Poppy too hun

what a busy week so far, lots of friends over with their little ones. Nothing except a lunch with a friend planned for tomorrow so hopefully a little more relaxed :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Here are some better ones of her, these were taken last week before and after a fancy dress party she went too dressed as a bee....i think she looks more like a convict! LOL! Bless, look at her jelly legs in the second pic, looks like my cellulite at the min! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







photoCA9OTIHO.JPG
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 4









photo (9).JPG
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 4









photo (5).jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ive had a busy week too Rach, DH's DS is over from Abu Dhabi for 2 weeks and its been non-stop with him! im shattered! Looking forward too a chilled weekend as he is going too his grandparents for a night! yaaayy! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

yeah i bet, how old is he now? didn't realise he didn't live in uk. Does his mum live over there then hun? x


----------



## Flowerbaby

He is 9 now, going on 15! LOL! thinks hes older, starting too swear and be cheeky as lads do.....yes his lives with his mam over there, hes lived there for 3 years now. Had a right battle in court too try too stop him from going but we didnt win and off he went. She married a bloke who worked out there, she had only been with him 3 months when she decided she was jumping ship and going to live with him and taking DS! Was a nightmare, thats why my DH never wanted anymore kids due too all the shit hes had with his over the years! He loves his little Poppy though, she is a proper daddys girl already!:winkwink:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well im off too do bottles and have an early night, am sure Poppy will have me up at 2am for her milk xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

blimey that must of been tough, least Poppy's here now and now he's keen to have more at some point! :winkwink:
Night night hun x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Claire she's so adorable bless her, little chunk now so cute! The photo of her & DH is lush :thumbup:. How awful for DH having his son be taken abroad like that :grr:. Wow you didn't buy anything til 20 weeks, you must have some willpower!! 

Rach when did you start buying?

Reason I've been asking is cos I've seen 2 adorable babygro's, just in supermarkets & will be gutted if they're not there in another 6 weeks! I know people on here that bought stuff before they were even pregnant, I couldn't do that myself, though in all honesty I do have a pack of Next babygro's I got in the sale for my friend last year, then heard her saying she had loads of neutral stuff so decided to keep them for myself! Did feel as though it would be bad luck or it would jinx me but I got there so obviously not! The way I see it is I didn't actually buy them for my baby :winkwink: x 

x


----------



## KendraNoell

Mrs PTTC- I bought my first thing at 6 weeks :) it was a gender neutral stroller.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think about the time of my scan mrsp, which was when i thought i was 12wks but got bumped up to 13!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow a stroller/buggy at 6 weeks! Funny you should say that as I was discussing prams with the MIL the other day & she was reminiscing of when she bought DH's, apparently she chose it before she was pregnant & reserved it at 6 weeks! 

I'm trying to hold off, but it's so hard! 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless! my oh told me which one we were having! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all? xx

Awww i had to email work today with my return too work date, looks like im goin back the first week of March! Booooo! I dont want too go back too work! I will miss Poppy so much, imust say i do love my job though, its like goin on a social outing with friends every time i do a flight so it will be nice too see everyone and get back in with it all again, 7 months to go!! Hope it goes nice and slowly! On a nice thought me n DH booked our first family holiday with Poppy today, we are off to Cape Verde in December (taking my MIL as pur nanny tho, hee hee!) we just goin for a week and fancy some winter sun! I dont know if i told ya's but me n Poppy r off to Florida in September for 2 weeks! My DH isnt goin as he cant take time off work so im goin with my parents and brother, SIL and there kids! Should be interesting all 8 of us in a villa! Eeeeekkk think i will go crazy! Ha ha! So excited tho!! xx

MrsP, not long til scan, counting down thr days now! Eeeekk babba is 7 weeks tomorrow, lush!! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Holidays sound lush Claire, so jealous! :haha:
can't give you much advice on going back to work as i chickened out! can't believe i haven't been to work in 3 years now..goes so fast! but the friends that have, have said its easier than they thought it would be :hugs: Gotta say though there are days i'd love to be at work! :rofl:


----------



## KendraNoell

Mrs- the reason I started buying stuff early is all about positive thinking. I refused to believe there would be anything wrong with the baby or that I would miscarry and I figured if it came to the point that that happened then I would deal with it then, but I couldn't live my pregnancy wondering when the "ok" time would be to buy things. For example I have a friend that lost her child at 28 weeks, she delivered and the baby lived about a week and because of a chomosomal abnormality they had to pull life support. At some point in her pregnancy she was told, you're "safe", but there never really is a safe time... 5 weeks or 25 weeks or 40 weeks, things happen. So I enjoyed myself by buying things early.

As for going back to work I'm so jealous of you guys!!! I hate hate hate being back to work full time and I'm completely exhausted :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh yeah Kendra must be tough :hugs: didn't realise how bad the situation is in the US for working mothers until i saw a programme on bringing babies into the office. It was an experiment in a UK office to see if it could work as it had worked in the US.


----------



## 30mummyof1

what's everyone up to then for the weekend? still lovely and warm here but apparently it's not to last much longer :( 
Think i am going to enjoy a vino in the sunshine and then watch the opening ceromony of the olympics. Think i will be watching it alone though as my oh is not into it! :sad1:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls,

Im quite busy this weekend, (apart from tonight) DH has gone out with the boys tonight as DS is at his grandads, and tomorrow night Poppy is going to stay over at her grandparents so that i can have a night with DH and his DS without going too bed too early, so we gona get a takeaway and watch a scarey movie and have quite a few beers me thinks! Then on sunday have got a family lunch too attend and a family bbq on the evening! trying too get around all DH's family this weekend before DS goes back too Abu Dhabi on tuesday :thumbup:

When are you going too the olympics Rach? Ive just remembered the opening ceremony is on! Must go and watch some of it! :dohh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I sold my tickets hun, as my friend couldn't make it and decided i'd probably see more at home than in cheap ticket seats! :rofl:
Have a lovely weekend x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha Claire yes I am a blueberry now! Though according to babycentre it&#8217;s a grape which to me is a hell of a jump! :wacko:

You know what Kendra, that totally makes sense! We really shouldn&#8217;t be so superstitious! You are right, I mean, heaven forbid if something happened, it&#8217;s early days and we would keep trying for a rainbow baby so it&#8217;s not like it&#8217;s a waste of money. I too know someone, though not a friend as such and she lost her baby at over 7 months. How do you get over something like that? I really feel for you being back at work Kendra, us Brits don&#8217;t know we&#8217;re born with our maternity leave.

Rach, I also saw that programme! It was brill, but I have to say it really wouldn&#8217;t work for contact centre staff. I do that crappy job and there&#8217;s no way I could jiggle a baby around on my knee whilst talking to a customer like a couple of those ladies did. Though depending on the job it&#8217;s a great idea! My DH didn&#8217;t like the idea of the opening ceremony at all, but we ended up watching the whole lot and didn&#8217;t get to bed til 1am and I had to be up at 7am as I was on overtime today :dohh: I must say I am very proud of our country after watching it last night, I felt very patriotic and had a few tears in my eyes (pregnancy hormones?!) It&#8217;s not something we&#8217;ll see again in our life time :cry: Did you watch any of it Claire? Rach FYI the Gymnastics starts tomorrow, I'm going to record it.

I picked up my pregnancy journal from the mail depot yesterday and I love it! 

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and BTW, following on from the discussion of buying things early, MIL found a moses basket in TK Maxx the other day, only £18!! Cheap as chips. So she bought it! I've told her to keep it at hers for now though. Can't wait to see it :dance: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes we both watched it and were so impressed! It's been driving me mad all the people on facebook and such like moaning about the Olympics, i think we should just be proud and get into it, it's only on for 2wks for godsake! Yep watched a bit of gymnastics earlier, but looking forward to the women's the most..think that's Monday. :)

No pretty sure it wouldn't have worked for me in my previous job as an accountant! but on site nurseries i think would be a very good idea. :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

The women's is on today Hun, am watching it right now on sky interactive, you just choose the sport, apparently it's on all day! I saw a recap of the GB men's last night, we have done so well! We're in the team final & qualified at position no 3 or 4, the last time we were in the final was in the 1920's! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep watching it that way too hun! it's great isn't it that you can choose what you want to watch as otherwise its usually bloody rowing or cycling..boring! Looking forward to the athletics and diving too :)


----------



## deafgal01

Finally home from camp as of Sunday night. I was out all day yesterday so didn't get a chance to sneak online. How are all of you?

I haven't watched anything of the Olympics. I want to. :dohh: Only trouble is I don't have cable so I'd have to chase up any events I wanted to see online I guess.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: dg good thanks, had a lovely day at the seaside yesterday with my friend and the boys. Today just chilling as its raining..again!


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'm fine thanks DG, how are you? Rach I know where is our summer?! :rain: DG you need to watch the opening ceremony on the net :thumbup: though it probably won't mean as much to you as us Brits as you always get more excited on your home turf! 

1 more sleep!!!! :wohoo: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i agree mrsp, it's rubbish isn't it. I got a nice bit of colour last week but it's going to be gone by the end of this week i think! dam :rain:

:wohoo: can't wait to see pics hun, so excited for you. Update us as soon as you can :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just waiting to go in, next in line & I'm crapping myself! :wacko: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ooo goodluck hun, know exactly how you feel as i was the same. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just a quick update as got to go back to work. Will post pic later, good heartbeat, cute little thing, & there's only 1!!!! :cloud9: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

That is such good news hun! :happydance: so happy for you :wohoo:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww so happy MrsP! Yippppeeeeeeee! So so excited for you! Cant wait too see pics of your snuggly little beanie, huge congrats xxxx


----------



## Ramie

Yay MrsP, congrats!! :happydance: Really happy for you! :happydance:

I've been waiting to get on here all day to hear your news. Can't wait to see a pic xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies! Sorry Ramie I was going to message you! Oh and I've got another scan 2 weeks today, totally unexpected, thought I'd have to wait til 12 weeks! :thumbup:

Here is Baby P :happydance:

xx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0632.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: MrsP that's a beautiful scan!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh beautiful mrsp congrats :cloud9:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ahhh MrsP, soooo cute!

Well im shattered girls, Poppy is back too her old bad sleeping tricks again and looks like we are now going thro the 4 month sleep regression! She slept solid 12 hours 2 nights ago and i was over moo then the night before last it all went terribly wrong, i was up 4 times with her screaming and shouting, then last night i was up every 45 mins to an hour between 11 and 6am! She isnt really awake as her eyes closed but she flinging her arms and legs all over and shouting and screaming at me! God knows how long this us gona go on for, its not much fun and im shattered today! Luckily my mam has come over and taken her shopping so i can get cple hours kip. Poppy is all smiles and giggles this morning, i just feel like crying! Eeeeeekkkk! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh hun, enjoy a couple of hours peace and quiet then :). Hopefully she'll be back to her 12hours soon x


----------



## Flowerbaby

I hope so Rach....im shattered!:cry: Starting too wonder if i could actually cope with another LO as its so tiring when DH dosent help out, how the hell would i manage 2???:nope:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well just spoke to my mam and Poppy has had another diaorhea nappy and refused her bottle until my mam put sum gel on her gums then took the full bottle so mam thinks she is defo teething, shes had runny nappies for 2 days now and is knawing on everyhthing insite. She was trying too chew Jemima Puddleducks beak off last night! Lol! Have got her somemore teething toys so think i shall go stick them in fridge and take them too my mams. Just wonder how long it will be befor this toothy cuts through? Shall have too have a good root in her mouth when i see her.


----------



## 30mummyof1

don't think about another just yet hun, it'll only make you feel worse! but when they get to 6mths things do get easier and 12mths a bit more so etc ...i mean some things get harder but on the whole its easier as they start to be able to tell you what's wrong! etc..

Yes defo sounds like she's teething, it could be any day now or could be another month or 2 unfortunately :sad1:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies :hugs:. Hope Poppy improves Claire! It must be awful for a baby not being able to tell you what's wrong! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

mrsp - :wohoo: baby P is a raspberry! How you feeling? Are you getting much nausea/sickness?


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg 1mth today my big boy is 3! where does time go! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha ha, I know! So exciting watching my fruit get bigger! No not much nausea, just the odd sickly feeling but it doesn't last long. Definitely feel different, more tired on an afternoon but not sleeping well at night, it's a vicious circle! But on the whole I think I've got off lightly - so far! 

Have you got a party planned for Thomas? Is he going to nursery in sept?

X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes we're going to do what we did last year and have a garden party with a bouncy castle! It was manic about 50 odd people inc children but actually went really well. Going to order his main pressie next week, his 1st proper bike! ahh can't wait to see him have a go :)
Nope as he's the 3rd of Sept they won't take him until Jan! most nurseries let you pay until the term following their 3rd birthday but not his!

ahh you've done well hun, might be an indication of a boy?! :winkwink:
Spoke to my friend last night having triplets..still very very sick at 14wks bless her and as a consequence is still the same weight as she was!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh didn't realise MS could indicate sex! Saying that my BFF didn't have much & she had a girl :haha:

Ah his party sounds fab hun. So you're saying his private nursery won't keep him after his 3 so he's got a gap waiting for his school place?

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah it's not full proof for guessing sex! just one of the many old wives tales!:haha:

No hun, he's not been to nursery yet. Will start nursery/pre-school in Jan (funded by goverment) until he starts big school in Sept 2014


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless little Harry, he cut his bottom 2 teeth at same time in July and now just cut top 3 at same time! He's going to have a fullset by 1 at this rate! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Wow, well done Harry! Poppy is still teething badly! She refusing her milk after first 3oz now and would rather eat her fingers and cry so have started giving her teething powder halfway thro her bottle which seems too be working a treat! Poor little bugger is really suffering, and so am i! Onto our fifth day of this now and probably my fifth night of zero sleep, am soooo tired!!! Just wish she would cut a little toothy so it makes it all worthwhile, can see where her teeth are gona be at bottom but it seems her top gums look more sore. Poor baby girl xx

How us everyone else today? xx

Go Team GB! Third in medals table now! Yaaayyy! Congrats too Team USA though you are doing amazingly!! xx


----------



## deafgal01

Doing good- staying busy over here obviously...

Glad everyone's doing alright. Hope Poppy's teeth comes thru soon and you can get back to getting decent sleep again. :hugs:

Thomas's party sounds FUN! I can't believe he's going to be 3... They grow up too fast.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah right Rach, I misread your post :dohh:.
Hi Claire & DG :wave:

Been feeling a bit more :sick: today, hope this is not the onset! I'm a right party pooper tonight, we've had a street party & I've been pretending to drink wine (cranberry & grape spritzer, looks just like rose!) but I'm pooped, getting much more tired these days. It is well after midnight I know but I can still hear them having fun outside :( that would me last year! God knows what state DH will be in when he comes in :wacko:. MW appt on mon yay! 

Hope everyone's having a good weekend, & yay TeamGB!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: that's ok Mrsp! You did well to get to midnight even so, hope your dh isn't too late.

All on my own today..again! oh working...sigh. 

Very proud of Team GB too :happydance: Even better that Thomas is letting me watch it, thought he'd kick up a fuss that Curious Geroge or Peppa Pig wasn't on!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Well I'm just about to have an afternoon nap seeing as I didn't get to sleep properly til 4am & had to be up at 9. Couldn't sleep with dh not being there & the noise outside. Then found out this morning someone called the police for the noise :rofl: what party poopers. We think it's someone in the street to the back whose house faces onto where we were sitting. Apparently they've done it before because of someone playing the drums! Everyone went in when the police came about half 1 apart from dh of course who stayed out with his mate next door til 4am! I wasn't happy & he's really worse for wear today, & stinks of drink! :growlmad: Felt hungover myself today, defo think it's mild MS. 

Hope you've enjoyed your day in control of the remote Rach!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah its been good! :haha: just enjoying the men's gymnastics. oh still not home, he thought he'd only have to work till lunchtime ish :sad1:

Some people are such party poopers! my oh is probably going to be in a similar state next weekend, i mean we are going out together but he'll no doubt be feeling more sorry for himself! :rofl: Looking forward to it though, 1st night both boys will be staying at the inlaws, Thomas hasn't even stayed there in about a year so i bet i'll be worrying come Friday!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw bless, you just go out & enjoy yourselves Hun. My DH was a right mess yesterday! He ended up having 3 naps! And I'm sure he was drunk until the afternoon :wacko:.

So the MW came out today, nothing much to report other than she asked me loads of questions, took bloods, checked blood pressure & I had to give another urine sample. I did ask about green tea & she said she's never heard of the folate thing, & you'd think with the list of what not to eat/drink they'd be the ones to know! So I can stop worrying & start drinking it again :thumbup:. x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I never heard of it either hun, i would have thought if anything it would be better than normal tea?! I found reducing my caffeine intake very hard when pregnant as i LOVE DIET COKE, TEA AND CHOCOLATE!

Right better go and get up boy number 1 i think as its nearly 10 past 9! :)


----------



## deafgal01

Interesting... Guess it's not bad if midwife never heard of it.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Exactly DG! I only saw it on a couple of websites I'd never heard of so it's probably not a reliable source! 

Rach I've not cut down on caffeine much, i don't drink coffee & I don't go over the recommended amount for coke or tea so I think it's ok :shrug: 

Girls I'm gutted, why do I always have problems with my pets?! My girl puss cat has been losing weight & she's had no problems eating. I took her to the vets yesterday & she was underweight (used to be a bit overweight) & they took bloods. I got a call today to say her white blood count was low & I had to take her back in for more bloods for felineHIV & leukaemia :cry: I got so upset at work & cried my eyes out on the way home. So she had her bloods & they rang me to say she was clear of leukaemia & the FIV & had to send some blood smears to the lab for more tests. I've been so upset, I couldn't stop crying, my eyes were all red in the vets I must've looked a right state, & cried all the way home! My animals are my life I'd be devastated if anything serious happened to them :sad1: x


----------



## deafgal01

Oh that's no fun! I hope your puss cat feels better soon. :hugs: Not cool to be worrying over our furbabies. :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh hun, i totally understand i love my bunnies and was devastated when my 1st bunny Charlie had to be put to sleep. Have a boy and girl now and my boy bunny's already been poorly twice, one operation which cost a rediculous amount. now insured thank god! Hope nothing serious wrong :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies, I've lost my family dog before, actually coming up 11years in Sept & I still get emotional talking about her! Pets are your family, some people don't understand but that's cos they've never had one or bonded with one. I love my cats & dog so much, can't imagine life without them.30 I've had to pay £200 on bloods & consultation in only 2 days, but I'm insured. But she's worth every penny! Will update tomorrow when I hear back from the vets x


----------



## 30mummyof1

£200 doesn't surprise me, vets fees are astronomical! :gun:
Yes keep us posted mrsp x


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies...

Stopping in quickly for a Hello! :wave:

I am still updating my journal but haven't been able to be back on BnB at my old full time capcity! Soon hopefully! Hope you are all well. Sending :hugs::dust: and :thumbup: to those that need it at this time. Miss you all!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just had a quick peek mrsmm, goodluck..looking good :thumbup: :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw MrsMM! Where have you been?! We've missed you!

Phew pussy cat is ok! 2nd lot of bloods showed a huge improvement in her white blood cell count, though still a little bit below normal. By studying the cells the vet has come to the conclusion that she's either got a parasite or maybe an inflammation in her gut. As she's fine in herself she doesn't want to put her through more tests like biopsy's. She's just given her antibiotics & worming tablet & I need to take her back in 3-4 weeks to make sure she's put on weight. We're over the moon its not serious, DH has said he's got grey hairs from worrying today :rofl: X


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh that's good news :thumbup: mrsp

dg, have you made any ttc decisons?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww glad all is okay with your cat hun, thank goodness! Ive got a dog and im heartbroken evertine there is something wrong with him and he us constantly ill, think we got the runt of the litter either that or hes a hypocondriact dog!

MrsMM lovely too hear from you hun, keep us posted as too how you are getting on, i shall go read your journal xx

How is everyone else? X

Im off too bed soon, Am reading that raunchy book Fifty Shades of Grey! Only read first episode and love it already! Hee hee!!


----------



## deafgal01

30- yes and no. Think we definitely will go the donor sperm route but no idea when as we need time to wrap our heads around this new side road in our journey. Not sure how long that will take. I've got to contact my dr to see how we go from this point to the donor sperm route and whether we need to have counseling or not for that.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've read those books Claire, i kept changing my mind throughout whether i liked them, i did get annoyed with the repition esp in 1st one! but on the whole a good fun read :)

girls, can't wait for tonight. So going to let my hair down! Not looking forward to dropping the boys off but i know they will be fine really :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh ok, keep us posted then. Hope its not too complicated and you can start proceedings soon :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies! Claire I haven't joined the 50 shades band waggon yet but sure I will at some point! I've heard the first 8 chapters are boring until it gets saucy! :haha:.

So I should be an olive today! :happydance: Though my MS seems to have got worse this week! :sick:

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Enjoy your night out rach!

DG got everything crossed for you & that you can get your head around everything, especially DH :hugs: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ticker hasn't changed yet :dohh: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay, it's changed mrsp! :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mine hasn't on my phone! :growlmad: Can't see my fruit ticker at all & my elephant ticker still says 8 weeks 6 days :( Mobile site must be having problems x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Congrats on being an Olive MrsP! I see it clearly in front of me right now! When is your next scan date? :hugs:x


Well Poppy had her last lot of injections today until her 1st birthday, she had 3 today poor little thing, she screamed blue murder for about a minute then started giggling at the nurse.....she seems a bit offish now so just given her some calpol and we off out for a walk round the village...beautiful day again! Hooray for british weather at last!:happydance:

enjoy your night out Rach, im sure you will have a lush night, do you get a sleep in tomorrow or are they getting dropped off early?:winkwink:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha ha glad you all can see it :winkwink: Scan is on Wednesday & should be abdominal :wohoo: 

Bless Poppy, enjoy your walk. It's cloudy here but yesterday was beautiful. Though forecast is crap for next week :rain: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:wohoo: another scan, yay!

Weather is beautiful today here, must be 20 something. How long it will last though i don't know! :shrug:
We'll just give oh's parents a ring in the morning so yes a lie in as well as a night out! double yay!:happydance:

ahh bless, I'm sure she'll be right as rain within 24hrs. Seems like ages when they say no more till 1 but now Harry is nearly 8mths it seems too close :sad1:


----------



## MrsMM24

*CLAIRE* - I am at the end of book 3!!! Keep reading it is a GREAT trilogy!! :thumbup:

So happy to be back trying at FULL capacity, hoping this is it for us! symptoms are diminishing a little though, except for no AF... yet... not due for a couple days. But my cycle haas been known to change regularly so I wait!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Lovely to see you back mrsmm, hope this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

:hi:Morning ladies! 

How was your night out Rach? hope you have had a nice sleep in this morning and a good rest!:hugs:

Well i had the weirdest dream last night...i dreamt that i did 2 pregnancy tests and they both showed up BFP immediately, however i didnt feel pregnant except for the af cramps i was having....this morning i have been cramping terribly, im not due for my period for another 5 days or so, eeeekkk! I forgot too take 3 pills in a row about 2 and half weeks ago so had too continue on with another packet of pills, and we had drunken sexuals around this time! Im sure its just af pains but last time i had a dream like that i was preggo! hmmm...might go buy a cheapo test today, im petrified! think DH would pass out! LOL! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: MrsP- an olive... Baby's growing!

Babyclaires- you should test... Good luck.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes was a good night out but i am paying for it today! ouch
Missed my boys terribly so won't be doing it again for quite a while, although apparently it went very well at the inlaws and they slept well etc.. so i think my mil will be more confident in babysitting them both over night again now. :shrug:

omg Claire!! :test: :test: Goodluck


----------



## Flowerbaby

BFN girls! Thank goodness! I did get a beautiful evap line though, gosh these tests have got no better in a year! Awww i did get a little buzz testing again! Hee hee! I wouldnt know what too do with myself if i get preggers so soon tho, also i think i have too wait a year after my section so i wouldnt be doing my body any good. Has made me realise i defo want another baby next year tho! Cant wait too TTC again!! Rach whats your plans at min? Glad you had good night hun xx

Dg thanks chick, hows things goin with you, any TTC decision made yet? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh that's good then hun :thumbup:

I'm think we'll ttc again next year :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

I know DG time is flying!

Oops Claire did it again! :haha: Hun you're so gonna get preggo before the year is out if you keep missing your pills! :winkwink:

Glad you had a good night Rach & the boys were good :thumbup:

Anyone else gutted the Olympics are finishing tomorrow? I havent watched a lot of it but will miss the whole buzz of it being in the UK & all the happiness with all the medals.

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

BTW Kendra hasn't been on a while, hope everything is ok hun! x


----------



## deafgal01

babyhopes2011 said:


> Dg thanks chick, hows things goin with you, any TTC decision made yet? xx

Yes, decision is that we'll do donor sperm to get me pregnant. We haven't quite yet met with a dr to be referred or find out how that would work for us. :shrug: I guess we're not in a hurry. DH still taking the clomid medicine- and will do that until he runs out. Then he's supposed to go get blood tests to see how the levels are looking (about 6 weeks after that med runs out).


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good luck with that DG, sounds to me like you've made the right decision, we discussed it 'just incase' & DH said he would go with a donor, though I appreciate you would never really know until you're put in that position - some men just couldn't cope with it. I think your DH is a great man! :thumbup: x


----------



## deafgal01

It is hard to accept that as the next step but I have to be realistic because even if they retrieve sperms out of my husband, we have no way of knowing how many or whether they'd fertilize quality embryo. Just too expensive for us to go that way so seems easier if we just use someone else's sperm for this purpose. Why throw money into finding sperms when it could be used towards baby stuff? I'm quite satisfied knowing we did try- the biopsy.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yes hun, I agree. And how long would it take them to find some spermies? You could waste a lot of time, time you could be spending starting your family :) x


----------



## deafgal01

The whole process seems quick but hard cuz of recovery time- dh needed no sex for 2 weeks after the biopsy (but it is a 3 months healing process for everything to fully heal). Seems too invasive. Plus they'd have to do ivf to implant embryo in me. I want the least invasive procedure first. Think once my dr refers us, it will not be long before we are looking at donors and picking the sperms we want to purchase.


----------



## MrsPTTC

That's great news hun, so looking forward to that day you announce your BFP, you've been waiting so long! x


----------



## deafgal01

Way too long if you ask me. I'll probably be emotional when I get the bfp as it might be the first and last time I get to be pregnant unless we decide to repeat same process for a second child.


----------



## MrsPTTC

How long you been TTC now DG?

Well just found out my friend (the one I complained about 9 months ago fell pg the first month trying!) has had her baby girl - Lucy. She had a home birth, which you rarely hear of these days. I am very tempted myself, she had an easy 4 hour labour in a birthing pool, but I don't think I could get over the risks :nope:. She was 8lb 11 now if you saw the size/frame of my friend that is huge! They do say that bigger babies are easier to push out (as long as they're not whoppers lol) I'm so chuffed for her. I would be really emotional if I wasn't pg myself, and all this baby talk I'm so tempted to tell her - but my lips are sealed, too many people know already! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I would have gone for a water birth next time but after my ordeal with Harry and the haemoraging i won't just in case it happens again. :sad1: However a home birth sounds great, if nothing goes wrong :)

It won't be long now dg :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP- I started in Dec 2010 officially so that makes it 1 year and going on 8 months now. :shrug:

home birth sounds good to me. I hate hospitals- I've gotten better at the idea of going in one lately but still don't like the idea of having to go to any hospitals for anything. :dohh: Tell me the two don't mix- babies and hospitals. :rofl: I doubt I can have a home birth though... Maybe I'll just labor at home and well, ops waited too long to go to hospital. :haha:

MrsP- what are the risks with home birth for you anyways?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just general risks DG, more risky for mother & baby not being in a hospital if anything goes wrong. I don't mean I'm at any extra risk. My friend did say they had an ambulance on standby though. I read some countries have banned home births! In fact I think a state in the US has, though I might be wrong. I just think it would be fab, but not sure its for me. Rach, actually I found out my friend lost so much blood when she delivered the placenta she fainted twice & had to go to hospital & stay overnight :dohh: but the birth was still easy so I'm sure she'd do it all over again! :winkwink:

It gets very frustrating as you near the 2 year mark DG, but luckily managed to get there before it. Would've been 2 years on Sept 2nd for us. Hopefully if you get the donor sperm rolling then you too will get your BFP before December!

x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP- if I can, I'd like to try to have the baby in end of spring (April/May) so that I'd have the whole summer off with baby rather than use up the 6 weeks possible for maternity before I gotta go back to work. This means I would have to plan on getting pregnant around July to September. Before we try for a baby with donor, we'd like to go on a "vacation" so I guess that's the other thing to figure out- it's hard to find time during school year when we both have time scheduled off so it's just easier to do that type of thing in summer when we have more "time" off. Plus not to mention, we still have to look thru the bank at the possible donors to pick from. Some ladies have said it took them a few months to decide on one- not because that there was so many to choose from, but because most of these donors didn't have what they were lookin' for. So I'd not be surprised to pass the 2 years mark if that happens to me.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes same as your friend for me mrsp, easy birth just complications after and i would hate it more to be at home and have to go to hospital after than just be there in the first place, but of course its up to the woman what they think they'd prefer :)

Our bathroom is being started today at long last :wohoo: Hope it doesn't take too long, as the disruption is hard with kiddies!


----------



## KendraNoell

Sorry everyone, we moved on the 1st and its just been hectic since then! It's so nice to have a room for Jackson and last night was the first night he slept in his play and pack instead of in the room with us! Wasn't his best night, he woke up at 2 and 5, but at least it wasn't every 2 hours. We are getting a crib soon but we have to finish unpacking the rest of the boxes so that we can put the play and pack in the dining room and then have room in his bedroom for the crib. But I love having a house, and not having to go up and down a flight of stairs multiple times a day!

Jackson has now figured out sort of how to grab things, but definitely bat at things! It's keeping him occupied which is what has allowed me to jump on here and say hello!

Claire don't feel bad I thought I was pregnant last week too! I was three days late and I was talking to my babysitter and she said, have you been on antibiotics this month? And I thought, OH MY GOD! I had taken some a couple weeks ago because I had a sinus infection. I was scared out of my mind!!!! But AF showed up just a few days late :) I was thinking oh God I am going to have two kids less than a year apart! Ugh that was a wake up call LOL


----------



## deafgal01

Yay 30- hope it does not take long.

Kendra- welcome back. Yay for moving to a better place.


----------



## MrsPTTC

DG I hope the timing works out for you!

Rach, nothing nicer than a new bathroom or kitchen :) we are still battling the water board for our kitchen extension. They came out & had a meeting with DH yesterday, things are looking positive, sounds like they've lost some paperwork which tells then what we can & can't build on in the garden! :happydance:

Kendra how lovely you having your own house & Jackson his own room. Can't believe you had a pregnancy scare aswell ha ha :wacko:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i agree mrsp, although it's taking its time or maybe i'm just inpatient! I want everything yesterday! :rofl:

How is everyone doing? This weather is seriously doing my head in, we had some sun yesterday but back to rain today. Hope it picks up by Thomas's birthday


----------



## KendraNoell

we're about to get some seriously hot temperatures here in Washington State, and its been very very humid. The mornings are cold and its so wet in the air there is condensation everywhere. Then it heats up and its so gross outside :( we don't have an indoor a/c unit and Jackson does NOT like the heat like mommy and daddy so we've been scrambling to find a used unit that someone might be getting rid of.


----------



## asibling4gi04

SO MUCH TO CATCH UP ON! MRSPTTC, CONGRATS! AFTER A MUCH NEEDED BREAK, I AM BACK BUT NOT SURE ABOUT WHY.. WE ARE TALKING ABOUT ONE MORE SHOT...I MISS MY GIRLS! HOW IS EVERYONE?:shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: as, so nice to see you back :happydance:

ooo one more shot, gotta be worth a try...?! :wink: How's things with you and your oh now?


----------



## MrsPTTC

AS!! :yipee: so so pleased you're back! :hugs: we've all missed you! I was thinking, can your OH not carry the baby instead? Or use a donor egg? (just in case age is causing the problems) or of course give it another bash yourself! :thumbup: did they do any tests after your other mc's?

So I had my scan today, will post pic when on the laptop. My mam came with me as DH couldn't go, she was over the moon. It looks more like a baby now, heart beat seen again, measuring 9 weeks 2 days so it looks like at the dating scan they'll put my EDD back 3 days to march 18th. So excited for 12 week scan so I can blab to everyone!

x


----------



## deafgal01

As- so glad you're back. :hugs: We've missed you in here.

MrsP- I love scans. :wohoo: Can't wait til you reach 12 weeks. Any idea how you're gonna "break the news" to the world?

Kendra- sucks about the weather getting humid and hot. :shrug: It's been cooling off over here finally.

30- How are the boys? Any fun weekend plans?

I'm ok. I have my ups and downs. Just vented in my journal this morning.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: dg, just looked at your journal, can totally understand where you are coming from, and even when you think you've made your mind up its natural to question whether its right or not. i am terrible at making one decision and would constantly be thinking it over. Take your time you're young, to make the right decison for you and Zach. :hugs:

Boys are good thanks, everyone comments on how smiley and happy Harry is which is lovely to hear. Thomas is just learning more and more each day, he makes me laugh so much with what his says and does! Remember i said we are having a new bathroom fitted, well there's no toilet at the mo so he was trying to direct his winkie up the pipe thats coming out of the wall! :rofl:
No plans really for weekend, as next few weekends are going to be pretty full on


----------



## MrsPTTC

30mummyof1 said:


> well there's no toilet at the mo so he was trying to direct his winkie up the pipe thats coming out of the wall! :rofl:

 PMSL :rofl:

Thanks DG! I'm not really sure how I will announce it, think I'll text my friends & cousins the scan pic, ring or my mam will ring the aunties. Not sure what to do about Facebook yet... But defo won't be annoucing it until after the dating scan even if I'm 13 weeks by the time I get it! Have had to buy a maternity belly bar, the Nurse who did the scan today at the FS warned me the maternity unit at the hospital won't be happy I've got it in! I'm not even bloody showing yet, how silly! :dohh:

Oh & AS hope you don't take my suggestions before the wrong way, I don't mean to be insensitive was just thinking of other options if you didn't feel able to go through it again yourself :flower: 

X


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Direct the winkie at the pipe in the wall. How funny! :rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know boys are so funny with their little winkies, they can't leave them alone! :rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

When i was pregnant with Thomas i left my bellybar in for a lot longer than 9wks the only person who kept telling me to take it out was my oh! I didn't bother swapping to a maternity one though just took it out and that was that unfortunately. So can't believe they are saying something already!!


----------



## deafgal01

Maybe I'm naive... But what are bellybars?


----------



## 30mummyof1

the jewellery that goes in bellybutton/naval piercings dg! :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies and thanks for the warm welcome back! mrspttc, I do believe my last chant got you preggers! lol..I have to feel part of somebodys pregnancy success so let me have my moment! hahaha! OH cannot carry hun..She is younger than I but she only gets her period like 2x a year. She is also Bipolar and has taken paxil etc. Not good for pregnancy. But thanks for the suggestion! I am giving my old azz ONE more shot..lets hope its the right decision!

30, HII!! I miss you girl! OH and I have many ups and SEVERAL downs but we are still trucking for the time being..I am so happy to be here right now..its like a refreshing feelng even if for the moment! How are the babes?

DG, Are you still ttc? I miss you..but glad you are on my fcebook..At least I get to keep up with some part of your life! :) 

How are HOPES and Poppy?? Mrsmms24?? Ad me on fcebook [email protected]. love ya ladies!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol another confusing British word I guess! :haha: Yeah Rach she just said maternity might tell me off! I've actually chosen a different hospital to the one I'm at for my FS anyway so it might just be their hospital & they never asked where I'm having the 12 week scan. I'll probably put it in for the scan then swap back to my proper one until I start expanding! :winkwink: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh just seen AS's reply but need to get back to work so will reply properly later! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Have sent you a fb request as :)


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: Oh that makes sense now... I never made the connection that there is a term for things in that type of piercing. :haha: :shrug:

As- yes and no... I'm still ttc I guess, but we're at the point where we do have to seek help since I will NEVER get pregnant based on the information we have found out over the summer. We have yet to schedule the next steps- probably donor sperm. To be honest, I'm quite nervous to go that path so I guess first thing I need to do is have my dr call in a referral or something and get the ball rolling so we can have our questions answered regarding that path. Btw, I love keepin' up with you on facebook too. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah I see AS, yes definitely doesnt sound a good idea for her to carry. And I'm sure you'd love the go through the pregnancy anyway, nicer for you! So did they not do tests after last time? Was it 2 mc's you had or 3? Will add you on FB! DG & Rach if you're both on FB I'll pm you my email add so you can add me... X


----------



## MrsMM24

Just dropping in to say that AF showed on Tuesday midday. Tested on Sunday to a negative. All updates in my journal... GL, FXD, and :dust: to you all.


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrspttc. they are not sure why my body acts violent when pregg.. Nothing abnormal thus far..perhaps fate?!?! Did you send me a request..I got one from Christine,,is that you?


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrsmms24, thinking of you! sorry abt af..hugs


----------



## 30mummyof1

sorry about af mrsmm, :dust: for next time :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: MrsM that's a bummer. We need ladies with pregnancy to follow. Several of my buddies are giving birth or just did give birth so I need new pregnancies to keep track of.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yes AS that is me! Maybe the last 2 pregnancies just weren't meant to be hun, but next one will be the rainbow baby! There's a number of ladies on bnb who have more than 1 mc & go onto have healthy babies :thumbup: :hugs:.

Mrsmm sorry about AF :hugs:

Rach & DG thanks for the add! I'd guessed spot on what Rach looked like, but DG I had you down for brunette :haha:

Ladies DH thinks I've got the start of a baby bump! :happydance: x


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Me a brunette... :rofl: I love that you tried to picture what I looked like. :haha: No, definitely a blonde... still am last time I checked although it tends to be more of a dirty blonde. :shrug:


----------



## recitaxion20

hi.. this is my first tym to post in any community or forum whatsoever.. pls help me.. my last period was 24 july,i have an average of 26 day cycle.. so,computing, i would have ovulated by 4 or 5 aug.. me and my hubby did the deed from 27 july to 10 aug daily.. now i think im on 13dpo.. i took a hpt this morning (medic brand) and at first it showed negative but after 15 mins when i look at it again i saw a faint pink color on the test line.. the problem is i have read somewhere that medic hpt sometimes show evap line.. now im really confuse if what i am seeing is positive or just evap line.. im expecting my next period on the 19th of aug..*


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: mrsp..glad i didn't disappoint! :rofl: i shall add you too dg :)

ahh lovely little baby bump i'm sure, i can't remember when i started showing. I know it was before 12wks as i thought people are bound to start guessing!

Happy 8mths birthday to my little man :cloud9:


----------



## MrsPTTC

recitaxion20 said:


> hi.. this is my first tym to post in any community or forum whatsoever.. pls help me.. my last period was 24 july,i have an average of 26 day cycle.. so,computing, i would have ovulated by 4 or 5 aug.. me and my hubby did the deed from 27 july to 10 aug daily.. now i think im on 13dpo.. i took a hpt this morning (medic brand) and at first it showed negative but after 15 mins when i look at it again i saw a faint pink color on the test line.. the problem is i have read somewhere that medic hpt sometimes show evap line.. now im really confuse if what i am seeing is positive or just evap line.. im expecting my next period on the 19th of aug..*

Hi never heard of those tests but I'm in the UK, could be an evap but you should test again in 2 days if no AF. Good luck!


----------



## MrsPTTC

DG do you never picture your bnb buddies? I do it all the time lol :haha: 

Well Rach DH insisted it wasn't bloat but ive Googled it this morning & most don't show until 12-14 weeks so I think it is bloat after all. And i seem extra HUGE after eating lol. Seems to hard to be bloat though & don't feel bad like I did the other week when it was definitely bloat! :) 

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh & 8 months?!! Wow! x


----------



## deafgal01

Not really no... I do try for the ones with no pics in their journals but several of them already have posted pics of themselves with a baby bump or other times. :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh and congrats on 10wks mrsp! a prune yay! :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Eek, postie been & 12 week scan date!!! 5th sept :happydance: thanks Rach, though I think I'm not 10 weeks til Monday based on the last 2 scans :( I'll change my ticker once it's confirmed at the next scan! DG I don't follow that many journals the only 1 on this thread who I knew looked like was AS, oh and I think I remember a photo of Claire when she'd just had poppy x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh 2 days after Thomas's birthday :) yes you never know might make up those couple of days by then! :wohoo:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls! Sorry i havent been on for a while, have been soooo busy! Awww i wish i was facebook, me n DH decided not too go on it, not that we've got anything too hide from one another but im quite a jealousy person and would hate girls facebooking or poking (whatever you call it!) my DH so we agreed not too join, he said the he wouldnt like it too.:nope:

Awww MrsP am glad scan went well! Awww you must post pics of your growing bump! Eeeeekk not long until your 12 week scan then we can a guess of the gender, im saying Girl already! :thumbup:

AS lovely too hear from you hun, glad you are back, have missed you sooooo much xxx:hugs:

MrsMm sorry af got you hun, good luck for next cycle! x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Happy 8 months Harry! Wont be long until his 1st Birthday! Where has the time gone! I can believe Poppy is 4 n half months already it dosent seem like 2 minutes since i had her.:dohh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: Claire

Yes i know, he will be but that will also mean its almost Christmas and it'll be his 2nd Christmas, mad hey! although this year he'll be into the presents a bit more, well the wrapping paper at least! :haha:

I'm thinking boy mrsp at mo but may chnage my mind after seeing the scan pic, do you have any feelings? x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh yes his 2nd xmas! Aww it will be lovely for you as both boys will be sooo excited! Im really excited for xmas even though Poppy wont understand i just cant wait too see her face with lots of new toys! She loves anything that plays music and flashes lights at min. Have just bought her that rainforest jumperoo and she loves it! She can only do about 15 mins and she shattered but she laughs so much when she is in it! Sooo cute x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, thanks for your wishes, and gender guesses! :haha: DH is convinced we are having a boy (wishful thinking on his part) as everyone else we has had girls! My BFF reckons girl and I keep swaying to and fro. I suppose I won't be able to have any "feelings" re gender until I can feel it moving around, but who knows!

Claire, yes "poking" used to be a facebook thing but no-one seems to do it much these days. I think I joined when a lot of my friends did and the whole super poke thing was really in, and the different applications etc.. but now I only ever message people, update my status or nose at peoples pics and status updates. I know exactly what you mean about the jealousy though. I'm so glad DH isn't on it as I would get very jealous! He hates it though, calls it Facelift :rofl: 

How lovely for your babies first proper christmasses, same for Jackson too. I am hoping to still be off on maternity next Christmas and go back the January if I can manage 10 months off, I'll have plenty of unused leave to take to extend it!

I've been out with the girls for a meal tonight and they were all laughing at my baby bloat after I'd eaten! They are very excited for me, can't imagine me "fat" apparently :D.

So here is another pic of Baby P, it's (ooh nearly typed HE'S!!!) head down in case you didn't guess lol. It seems to have a big head lol
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0643.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 30mummyof1

the jumperoo is great isn't it! Harry loves it if we just alongside him, giggles his little head off! Poppy will be about Harry's age now at Christmas won't she, so she'll enjoy tearing up some paper at least :)

Mrsp it is very strange seeing your body change, great but scary! Make sure you take regular photo's, i did more with Harry as didn't think of it with Thomas :doh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just me and the dh thinking boy then!! :haha: love gender guessing! :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Your DH is in on the boy guess too! :haha: I would love a boy but would be equally happy with a girl cos I'd ideally like one of each (if I'm lucky!) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry i meant your dh! :haha: 
I think most blokes guess boys though because they can't imagine having a girl until it happens then they love it!


----------



## 30mummyof1

My friend having the triplets has been signed off work for her entire pregnancy! bless her. I'm sure that sounds better than it really is, really need to get myself up to newcastle to see her, just wish it wasn't so far!


----------



## KendraNoell

We have a lot of boys in this thread and other threads I'm in so I'm saying boy too :)

I. Am. So. Tired. Jackson has started waking up several times at night again. I don't know how much more I can take. Now I found out I need to have my gallbladder taken out and with that surgery comes downtime and lifting restrictions since they go through your abdomen. How am I not going to be able to hold my child for several days/weeks even? And I just can't rely on OH to do everything although he says he will do it. I can't see him waking up at 2am every morning to get the baby :/


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hey ladies! Hi Claire! Poppy got soo big! How precious! Happy 9 mths Harry! awe and MRSPTTC great scan pic!

Kendra, good luck wth surgery and OH etc..

DG whats new with you and TTC?

AFM, I call it a cold turkey attempt this month..No preseed, no progestrione, no pills or vitamins. just a relaxed attempt..I started showing on an opk yesterday so we did our first insem..we will have one each night up until thursday to cover all of my fertile days. I cannot be excited after all that has happened..Just trying and seeing what happens! HUGS!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: as, 8 not 9mths :haha:

So excited for you ttc again, have got a good feeling :)

Our bathroom is getting there, but no bloody sign of builders today. My oh just doesn't get how annoying it is, not knowing when they will turn up! Just want the bloomin thing finished now. :gun:
Looking forward to weekend already, got a load of old uni mates coming down for a bbq and drinks. :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

30mummyof1 said:


> Sorry i meant your dh! :haha:

Oops, how stupid am I?! :dohh: :rofl: Bless your friend, she&#8217;ll be so bored! I wouldn&#8217;t come up to Newcastle until autumn. We&#8217;ve had crap weather up here compared to your heatwave down there so make the most of it whilst you can! Though this afternoon has been pleasant, hardly sunbathing weather :coolio: Your bathroom will be lush, will it be finished in time for your friends coming at the weekend?

Thanks Kendra, DH is hoping you&#8217;re right! :winkwink: Sorry to hear about your operation, your DH is just going to have to pull his finger out and help you, no choice in the matter unless he wants you to cause yourself a problem!

AS, sometimes the relaxed approach is the best. Did you use progesterone when you had your mc?

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: don't worry! Just blame it on the baby! :rofl:

I bet she will be, because it's not like once you have the baby when you can go to mother and baby groups etc..or get to know other mums with babies.
I think it will be end of Sept/maybe Oct yep time when i come up, don't want to leave it to late in case she has them really early which of course is poss with 3. :sad1:

Hopefully it will be yes, thats the plan. They said they will be finished thurs eve, then have carpet cleaner coming on the friday. fx.
In the end they got here at 4.30! still working now though which isn't great with 2 lo's but there you go!

My nail lady told me she was pregnant today so that's her and my hairdresser now!, i said "oh well congrats, are you 12wks then?" she said no 21!! Knew she was ttc but didn't notice her bump as its so tiny. but bless her she's been waiting to tell people because he has a cleft lip and poss palett too. She's really worried, tried to reassure her but can understand her being worried. :sad1:


----------



## deafgal01

Not really ttc now, as. We gotta meet with a fertility dr and select the sperm donor.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw a cleft lip :( poor LO. There's a photo people keep liking on facey of a little oriental looking baby with a cleft lip, it's pretty bad, makes me want to cry. I totally agree about your friend. When I last went for my scan the nurse said they had a clomid lady in the week before & it turned out it was triplets :wacko: so I had a discussion with my mam about how our life would be over (social life that is!) as you'd NEVER get volunteers to babysit 3! Even twins would be ridiculously hard. Speaking of twins has anyone heard from Laura?!

DG when do you see the dr/FS?

x


----------



## deafgal01

Uh still have not gotten my dr to refer us yet. Idk what I'm waiting for.


----------



## asibling4gi04

sorry about being a month off for Harry Rach! I hope your bathroom gets done soon! Party sounds fun..wish I could be there! Its weird but this time I have a gut feeling too..and I feel strong for a boy...I hope I am right!

MRSpttc, I see you with boy no doubt..I am pretty good at this too so..we will see! :)

DG I did not realize you will be using donor sperm! How cool..You will be pregeers in no time..u are long overdue and deserving!

OPKS have not changed to dark yet..staying the same light color and I am 13 days post af so IDK... Could it be because AF was 2 days late? Will that throw my O off?? We inseminated Sunday, Monday, we are doing it tonight and all the way through til Friday..we found a really nice and reliable donor.. :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

AS I wouldn't have thought your AF being 2 days late last month would throw of ovulation, but I guess it could be you've started to have longer cycles and therefore ovulate later :shrug: Just make sure you've got plenty :spermy: in supply ha ha. Thanks, I do kind of think boy, but then realise it's too soon to tell! :dohh: I really don't mind either way though. Girls names are so much easier too :thumbup:

DG, is it just that you're nervous about making the decision and taking the next step? :hugs2:

Well I have given in to my body and will have to start eating crap! Excuse my language. I have cravings for fizzy drinks, sweets, chocolate and convenience food :grr: I think it's cos I've been on the healthy eating diet with DH, I am now craving gluten & dairy etc! Also I can't bear handling and smelling raw meat! I'm supposed to be making pork loin for tea tonight but I can't bear the thought of it, so I'll make it for DH and have bought myself some small pizzas! I know it's bad and I really do want what's best for baby, but I'm having lots of fruit and fruit juices and will try and eat "clean" for half the week. I feel like a bad mammy! :cry:

x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP- yeah I think it's just nerves- and not having answers to questions just yet, at least to my satisfaction... :shrug: In terms of costs and everything. I've ordered "helping the stork" which will come this week so that should help me think of issues and stuff I should discuss with dh before we proceed with sperm donor.


----------



## MrsPTTC

That sounds good DG, will help you out with the questions you need to ask yourselves never mind others! Is it just going to be like AS does with insemination? Or are you going for IUI/IVF? x


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrspttc, I think I am ovulating today! MY OPK got much darker when I took another one yesterday afternoon..We have inseminated every day since Sunday and plan to again tonight so hopefully this does the trick.. How are you feeling??? I am hoping to be able to join you in your pgnancy soon! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:wohoo: as, fx hun :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hopefully going to see Batman tonight, long as the oh is done with work. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay AS! Go catch that eggy! Wow every night?! That's a lot of sperm :haha: fingers crossed for you Hun! I'm ok thanks, managed to cook steak from raw & eat it tonight without feeling pukey :thumbup:

Rach did you go see batman? I like the batman films but dh not keen, doesn't like sci fi or comic book heros! We're hopefully going to see the new Bourne film next week when we're off. Gutted Matt Damon isn't in it though! Have you seen Magic mike? Channing Tatum, phwoar! :winkwink: Ted is good too!

X


----------



## MrsMM24

We are going to make it around to checking Batman out sometime soon!

Hi Ladies!:wave:


JODI, Go chase that eggy lady!!! :dust::dust: I added you on FB!

I'm updating my journal, check it out when you have a second. We have some busy times right now but are blessed to be OVg next week sometime which is also DW's b-day! I will definitely be updating!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes we did, looked lik we wouldn't as when we got there it was sold out :doh: but other cinema had it on and there were seats.
It was a good film, wouldn't say i enjoyed it as much as previous films but still glad i saw it at cinema, defo worth going if you can.:) :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck as!!!


----------



## sandlin

Hey girls this is my first time on Clomid I wanted to know does it delay ur period...my cycles are like clockwork nd I am 1 day late.today


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi everyone :howdy: What are we all doing this weekend? It's a bank holiday here in the UK and I'm off ALL next week! :happydance: It might sound very premature but we are going to decorate the nursery. Just paint it though! Not buying any furniture or anything yet! and it's only because it looks like we can have the extension off the kitchen so the house will be very hectic until baby is here so thought we may as well do it now whilst we've got the week off! It's just going to be a beigey brown as am having it all neutral. The colour is called "muddy puddle" :haha: I'm sure it sounds crazy when we haven't even had the "proper" scan but we've got to take the opportunity...

I was furious with DH last night, I picked him up from town at 10pm but he'd been out with work since 1:30 and was very drunk! He's only gone and blabbed to his boss and a girl he works with about the baby! :growlmad: He must be so excited about it he just had to tell someone else. Now I'd understand his boss, as my boss knows cos of the time off I've needed, but this girl he's not even very close to! There's other people at work he's much closer to who have the right to know 
before this girl (can you tell I'm not that keen on her ha!) He's told them not to tell anyone and I'm sure his boss won't, the girl has promised though... MEN! I saw my friends new baby on Friday, she knows we were TTC and I was dying to tell her, but I kept my mouth zipped!

AS did you ovulate yet?

Sandlin - clomid shortened my cycles hun, though it usually differed month to month.

x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP- blimey at your husband for telling a girl about the baby. :grr: Oh well, can't undo it. Just hope she keeps her mouth shut til he tells everyone else after the scan. Painting the nursery sounds like a good idea. :thumbup: That'll be fun!

As for my weekend plans, just gonna relax at home. :haha: Nothing exciting... I don't have a holiday over here, least not til next weekend- in which case it's labor day weekend next weekend so I'll be off for a night.

How are all of you ladies doing?


----------



## MrsPTTC

I know, what's done is done, just better not tell the MIL he's blabbed as she's been dying to tell DH's auntie & uncle & we said no! She's planning on us all going out for a meal the night of the scan & surprising them with our news :D

Ah nice that you have an extra days holiday next weekend DG. Where about's in the US are you? Is the weather nice there? 

X 

P.s what do you ladies think of this wall sticker for the nursery? Am thinking way in advance I know lol! 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LARGE-TR...lpaper&var=&hash=item231ca13808#ht_3737wt_689


----------



## deafgal01

In Indiana... I will have to look at link from computer later today.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I love the sticker mrsp, defo :thumbup: Have you seen the new range by jools oliver for mothercare, its really sweet and neutral. lots of gingham and little birds and they do a toodstool door stop which is super cute! :)

Been a really busy weekend, we had friends come over for a bbq from yesterday afternoon till about midnight, so was running round getting drinks for everyone, oh was on the barbie and trying to keep tidying as we went so it would be easier at the end! The weather was terrible, heavy rain on and off, luckily we had a gazeebo. One friend stayed with us and the others stayed at the hotel around the corner so then they were back over this morning then we went out for a roast at lunchtime.
Suposed to be going over to a friends tonight, but just going to chill and have an early night :)


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP- I love the sticker decal. That is SO SO SO SO SO CUTE! Especially the tree and owls.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww thank you ladies! I sooo can't wait to start buying all the bits & bobs & putting the room together though I know its a long way off! :dohh: I've already chosen my furniture set from Mothercare, a friend of mine has the same set & its pretty good quality. It's on half price at the min but it sounds like they have it on offer most of the time so I'm sure it'll be back on. No Rach I've not seen that jools Oliver set will have to have a look. 

Glad you enjoyed the BBQ but I bet you had so much cleaning up to do this morning! Is your bathroom finished? 

x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks ladies for all of the wishes! MRSPTTC, Sounds lovely and yes I agree with DG about the mouth on people! GEEZ! love the sticker by the way!

BBQ Sounds yummy 30 but for now, I am enjoying my chefboyardee! LOL

DG, enjoy your travels!

Ok well I only truly had a dark opk once and it was Thursday. But, we inseminated Sunday, Monday, Tuesday and Thursday! I think the egg dropped Friday because I was in so much pain it hurt to even sneeze, pee, laugh, cough, hid a bump in the road etc.. 

So far, signs that keep me hopeful:

MILD NAUSEA AFTER EATING WAS HAPPENING ALL WEEKEND..(ODD FOR ME I NEVER GET SICK UNTIL 2 MONTHS INTO IT)

CRAVING CHEF BOYARDEE RAVIOLIS (I never eat that crap)!

Had a dream my older sister was 4 months preg with a boy

I am very moody (but that can just be me)

sneezing more than usual (that happened last time)

but being only 2-3dpo, i am not too convinced any of that means anything. I have not had any IB yet or sore bbs..they feel tingly when cold but nothing that screams pregnancy..There ya have it..my update!! How is everyone doing?????:shrug::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I did clean a bit as we went and oh did some as well so it wasn't too bad. :) :thumbup:

Not quite, nearly! The bloomin builders are doing another job at same time as ours so its been a lot slower than it should have been. Hoping by end of the week it will be done.
Got to sort out making Thomas's cake this week ready for party sunday, then more party food to make. I do love hosting parties but find it so stressful in the run up! :haha: all worth it though :)

Have everything crossed as, come on little eggie :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Not traveling for a while, as but will think of something perhaps for december.

Doing fine. Still gotta call specialist for fertility clinic appt. besides I am keeping busy with work and school.


----------



## MrsMM24

*JODI*, those sound like some promising symptoms!!! FXD!!!!

Hi Ladies :wave:


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: MrsM!


----------



## mommy2be7772

Hello ladies


----------



## deafgal01

hi


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi mommy2be.

Rach I so want to see photos of the new bathroom! 

DG hope your appt goes well!

Hi Mrsmm :hi:

AS FXd for you!

x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP- Me too... I'm scared out of my mind just realizing the appt is not that far away. :dohh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Is it when you make the decision about a donor & choose one? I imagine its very scary :hugs: x


----------



## deafgal01

No, this is just the consultation appt so we'd be getting information about the clinic (and hopefully the fees too) and they would be determining what is the best course of treatment/action to take in order to get me pregnant. One of which is of course selecting the donor but I am sure they'll cover that in that appt as well.

We already know we definitely will want to use a donor. It's just too expensive and time consuming - fishing for sperms in my dh. :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Omg just noticed mrsp you're almost at 12 weeks :wohoo: scan next week :)

I will post pics when they finish, hoping that will be end of week fx!

Gotta start party planning now for sunday...

Harry is almost crawling.. he gets himself onto his knees but then doesn't know what to do next. Think it will be in the next week, uh oh!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha & then the fun will begin Rach! I know the scan is in 8 days it's going so quick :D 

DG I'm excited for your appointment Hun, it's about time the ball got rolling & you get your BFP!

Just had the dog for a lovely walk in the sunshine with DH, have to make the most of it as the rest of the week isn't going to be nice :nope: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

it's a bit hit and miss here, you think the sun is coming out then it disappears just as quick! grr need it to be nice on sunday for the party. :thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

HI MRSMMS AND EVERYONE, 

LATEST SIGNS, BBS SORE AND I CANT STOP CRYING..HOWEVER, STILL EARLY AND NO IB LIKE LAST TIME TO BE SEEN AT ALL.. 

THE TEARS ARE FLOWING BAD BUT I THINK IT IS BECAUSE A BEAUTIFUL 5 YEAR OLD LITTLE GIRL WAS TAKEN OUT OF HER GRANDMAS HOME, MURDERED AND DUMPED IN A DUMPSTER ONLY MILES AWAY FROM ME. OUR ENTIRE REGION IS SICK BY IT AND SHE WAS SO BEAUTIFUL..I GREW UP KNOWING HER DAD. IF YOU WISH, LOOK AT HER STORY AND PHOTOS. ISABELLA TENNANT. VERY SAD. A 16 YEAR OLD NEIGHBOR KID DID IT..HE WAS A TRUSTED FAMILY FRIEND. I AM SICK ABOUT IT..LOST SLEEP, CRIED FOR 2 DAYS.. HUGS EVERYONE...BIG HUGS!:hugs::hugs::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless you as, there are some very sick people in this world :gun: i will have a look at story :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

yes Rach thank you..google it or check out posts on my facebook.. hugs!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh AS I didn't realise you knew the family & that it wasn't far away from you, it's just horrid. I heard about it on the news & also have seen your fb updates. 

Fxd your symptoms are a sign Hun! Ok so no IB yet but it is early & also every pregnancy is different, look at it as a good sign :thumbup: 

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

And fxd for the weather on Sunday Rach! X


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrs pttc did you have ib? Yes, Isabella's family is close by me. Very sad story..I am still crying about it!

I broke down and took a 5 day early FRER and BFN I know I am only 5-6dpo so I am not going to be upset just yet. How is everyone else?


----------



## asibling4gi04

update on me...

afm: 5-6dpo (unsure of which)
IRRITABLE! - Yesterday I drove over neighbor's lawn to get into my driveway because a family friend was parked at the end of my driveway and there was no place to park on the street so I had to go around her car to park in my own driveway...OH saw me doing this and peaked her head out the window and said "yep. youre pregnant" lol because she knows I would normally never do anything like that!
Crying alot,
bbs somewhat sore
having vivid dreams
feeling "moist" down there which I normally never do
and wanting chefboyardee raviolis which I NEVER eat! 

NO IB AND NO LINES ON FRER YET :(

I took a FRER AND COMPLETELY BFN but I know its only 5-6 dpo...thanks for


----------



## MrsPTTC

AS no I didn't have IB which I thought I might bearing in mind the spotting I used to get every month. I think it's more common NOT to have it and I've heard people with a few children saying they had it with one but not the other. As far as I'm aware none of my IRL friends have had it. And yes it's FAR too early to listen to a BFN! Wait til you're 9DPO hun :) x


----------



## deafgal01

You still got a chance as!

I'm doing fine, keeping busy. :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: ladies
Yes AS i had it with Harry, but it was literally a full stop size mark on tissue so i could have easily missed it with Thomas or just not had it at all. Like mrsp says it's more common not to have it anyway :)
I think you have very promising signs hun, fx :hugs: I read the story, it's so sad. Can totally understand how you must feel, esp knowing the family as well :hugs:

Not much to report here, just looking forward to Thomas's party and esp Peppa Pig world on his actual birthday on Monday. We're leaving Harry with the inlaws so we can go on everything together with him as Harry would be too young. 
Got to make the cake as well, will post a pic when it's done :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

30 thank you for your kind words.. I am still sick about it..cried for days like it happened to me!!! I am excited for Thomas's bday party! Sounds lovely.. I cannot wait to see the pics!

AFM, NO IB, NO LEG CRAMPS OR FUNNY TASTE IN MOUTH (last time i had all of that)
But: MOODY
BBS SORE AND VEINY
TWINGEY PAINS ON AND OFF
STILL EATING CANNED RAVIOLIS (WTH??)
SENSITIVE TO ODORS..SMELLING EVERYTHING NOBODY ELSE CAN SMELL.

NOTHING ELSE TO REPORT. DID NOT TEST TODAY BUT DID 2 FRERS AND A CHEAPIE YESTERDAY AND DAY BEFORE AND BOTH BBFFFNNN!! I AM PROB OUT THIS ROUND BUT WE SHALL SEE!:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

As- still counting yourself in... Ya ain't out til aunt flo makes an appearance, remember?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep absolutely, defo not out yet hun :winkwink:


----------



## MrsPTTC

AS defo not out, wait a few more days then test again! :) 

Rach what on earth is Peppa Pig world lol?! Never heard of it! 

So we've started painting the nursery today & I bloody love it! Its a gorgeous brown colour, same as our living room. Once it's finished I'll be dying to start buying furniture & accessories but I know it's too damn early! :dohh: 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

It's park of Paultons park, a little theme park down south near new forest. Totally dedicated to peppa pig, little rides for the kids, an area to jump in muddy puddles, they can meet the characters etc.. once your lo' is here you'll know all about Peppa!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Mrsp did you check out the little bird range in mothercare? I just had a look at the clothes as only looked at the nursery things before, there are little babygro's with toadstools on and blue birds and rainbow pj's..ahh so cute. Tempted to something for Harry.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah yeah I know who Peppa Pig is just never heard of her world :haha: I did have a look at the little bird stuff, it's lovely, but am after beigey coloured things so I can add bits of pink or blue once it's born (we're definitely staying team yellow) I do love the mushroom doorstop you were talking about though :thumbup: This is the furniture we want https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Summer-Oak-Cot-Bed/397555,default,pd.html my friend has it & so I know it's good quality, and on offer at £500 - bargain! 

I love these bedding/accessory sets https://classic.next.co.uk/x501224s2 https://www.mamasandpapas.com/range/once-upon-a-time/2970?cm_re=Interiors-_-Banner-_-Ouat & https://www.toysrus.co.uk/index.jsf...o_ordinatedranges}/collection>{oliveandhenri} & https://www.allbabyneeds.co.uk/Shop.../-cot-bed-bumper-by-izziwotnot/prod_2786.html . Once upon a time is my favourite but sooo expensive! I was thinking I could get the rug & maybe the bumper 2nd hand off eBay... Next is the best value by far.

I'm watching the on tv with DH, went out to collect fish & chips before & it's freezing outside! Lows of 4 degrees over night! :cold: x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP - no such thing as too early to start buying furnitures for baby! Just depends on when you feel ready/right for starting to buy things for baby!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks DG :thumbup: will probably leave it for a few weeks before getting the bigger & more expensive stuff. I'm a plum today! Yikes! :shock: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh love it mrsp! the cot is very similar to ours, just ours is totally white. :thumbup:
I bought 2nd hand bumpers too, as they were £40 each which is ridiculous!
We stayed team yellow with Thomas and just painted the walls white, white furniture and then added blue bits when he arrived inc a border.

congrats on baby being a plum! :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Rach. Now just to decide on the soft furishings... The babies r us set would go lovely with the tree & owl sticker we want, however, with it being green (also the Humphrey's corner one has green in) once we know what the sex is I don't think they would really go with blue and pink bits :shrug: x


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks ladies..congrats on being a plum today mrspttc! yay! I also agree with DG on the furniture but it is what makes you most comfortable! 

AFM, Me and OH are at it again and I am not sure this whole thing is a good idea. so the good news is, aside from random crying, and tingley bbs, not many other signs..no ib, pressure left me last night. No real thirst or hunger, no dreams, ...so, I am thinking the mood and the bbs prob from AF due to arrive in 5 days.. 

Thanks for being here and allowing me to vent..love u ladies! Hows the cake coming along Rach?


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh just had my hair done, all lovely and blonde again! :haha: mrsp you are due same day as my hairdresser..bless her she was struggling with dizzyness and feeling faint. Must be hard being on your feet on day and preggers, i was lucky i was in an office when pregnant with Thomas i think.

oh as, sorry to hear that. Hope you sort things out, i'm still feeling positive for you :hugs:

Just about to start the cake, thank you for asking :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

looking back on older posts from when I was preg, Rach, you always stayed positive for me! thanks for that! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

No worries hun, i always say when i have a feeling and this time i do! fx :hugs:

Well that's 2 cakes made, 2nd cooking. Boring bit done! then to sandwich them together and then the fun bit with the icing :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Make sure you upload a photo when the cakes are finished Rach! I've not had any dizziness, just the nausea and breathlessness. I went for lunch with some ex work colleagues today and they were asking about TTC! I felt really crap telling porkies when I'll be texting them next week with the news! :wacko: 

Sorry you're having probs again AS, hope you guys get it sorted out. Have you tested again? Thanks for the plum congrats lol. Nursery painting is now finished so now I will have an empty room to admire for the next few months :haha:

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

How awesome is this rug? https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/grass-rug-green.htm?ProductId=610143082&FiltreCouleur=0070&t=1


----------



## 30mummyof1

MrsPTTC said:


> How awesome is this rug? https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/grass-rug-green.htm?ProductId=610143082&FiltreCouleur=0070&t=1

omg love it! perfect with the toadstool doorstop :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

It's so cute isn't it. The green is rather bright though so not sure if dh would go for it, but still lush all the same :) Argh I really need to do some ironing, I'm just sitting on my lazy arse. Can't believe I've spoilt my week off & have put myself down for overtime tomorrow :dohh: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Think it would look really good on white floorboards? does your dh not like bright colours?
my oh isn't particurly into colour, although i am getting him into it with purple towels in the bathroom, purple curtains in the hallway and the boys have blue rooms. 

Enjoy yourself hun, like you say your back to work tomorrow.:) I'm just enjoying a glass or 2 of vino whilst the oh has a bath. Tomorrow got my nail lady coming round at 9.30am then just need to ice the cake and sort out party bags. Might put up the bunting as well if the weather is looking ok.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Stickers too... https://www.ecrater.co.uk/p/9137467/little-mushrooms-wall-vinyl-decals?gps=1#


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope the weather is good hun. Think I'll do a little bit ironing as I need to change our bedding tomorrow. I'm not sure if he'll like it or not, just think the green might be a bit bright lol x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Btw I was in debenhams today looking at the baby clothes & I saw the cutest tiniest baby boy in his mothers arms. It must have been prem only looked about 5lbs. And they had the pram I want, just love it even if it is a teeny bit boyish (if you remember I want the m&p sola denim) have to say I got broody over the baby. I haven't felt broody in a while as most of the babies I've seen lately have been whingy & got on my nerves lol (I know that's strange as I was LTTTC & am now preggo :haha:) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

haha yes i think different babies can make you broody! I supose our pram is a bit boyish and its blue and cream but we just went for it because we didn't want black. but you can always add a blanket anyway :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Our thoughts exactly, black is unisex but to me too plain for us to go for..

God I'm in a right mood today. I feel so lazy and can't stop eating. Feel so fat (cos of the bloat) and can't get motivated! I did my 4 hours overtime at work came home, ate a KFC (despite the fact I'll be getting a chinese or Indian with DH later!!) and wonder now why I CBA to do anything! Just changed the bed and tidied the kitchen but now got bathrooms to do. DH says to leave them til tomorrow, but I'd rather get it over and done with. I think I'll take the dog out, see if I can burn off my KFC :haha: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

And roll on Wednesday....:coffee: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

i am shattered thank god i have 3mths till Harry's! I have made rice krispie cakes, iced the birthday cake, hoovered, mowed the lawn, wrapped a ton of presents, made 15 party bags, made Harry salmon dinner and us meatballs and spagetti oh and got my nails done 1st thing! and my oh has the cheek to say he wanted the morning off to just chill! i haven't sat down all day. :gun: grrr men.
Just running a bath, going to have my 1st bath in the new bathroom mmm lush

mrsp honestly enjoy chilling when you can because it won't happen when baby arrives, very often! :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Bathroom & cake pics rach? Hope you're all relaxed now you've been a busy bee! I feel better now, still full & bloated but I don't mind lying around at night, just hate it during the day. The bathrooms getting cleaned tomorrow after all as I didn't have time, think I'll get up early in prep for back to work on Monday. I hate going back after a week off. I really need to win the lottery :haha: x


----------



## KendraNoell

Sorry I haven't been on much everyone. Busy last couple weeks. Found out I had to have gallbladder surgery and that it may have been the result of all the horrible back pain I've been having for years. It is possible it was referred pain from my gallbladder contracting and radiating through my shoulder blades. I had my gallbladder removed on wednesday and I haven't had that pain since then. Of course my belly hurts like hell and I can't eat anything even remotely fattening if I don't want to end up on the toilet 5 minutes later, and its difficult when I can't really lift my son as much as I would like right now, but I know it will make me feel so much better!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Kendra, I wondered where you'd been! Welcome back. Sorry to hear about your gall bladder. My auntie had hers removed as a preventative measure as she had bowel cancer. She has to take antibiotics every day now as her body can't fight infection (or something like that) is that what will happen with you? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh i will mrsp, just waiting for builders to come back and paint. Will upload some pics of the party along wit the cake either tomorrow or Tues :)

Hope your feeling better soon Kendra :hugs:

Right better start decorating garden, make party food etc.. here comes another busy day!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Have a fab day Rach!!! The sun is shining here, not sure what your weather is like! Looks like the next 3 days are going to be lovely :coolio: 

If I was still TTC it would've been 2 years today! :wacko:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh just cloudy here, but fx no rain. The kids won't care anyway will they! :haha:

15mins till 15 kids and 25 adults descend on our house! eek :haha:


----------



## KendraNoell

No Mrs. PTTC I just had some gallstones that were making my life miserable. Hopefully this will fix those issues.


----------



## Flowerbaby

hi girls, sorry ive not been on for a while, i have been around and stalking our thread but havent had time too post! Am useless arent I! Well Poppy is tucked up in bed and DH is on the xbox so thought id quicky say 'HI!'x

Hope everyone is well xx

MrsP i cant believe how quickly time is moving on, how long is it until your next scan? Oh just noticed you say roll on wed, take it that is scan day!yaaayyyy! cant wait too see piccies :hugs:

Rach, hope thomas had a lovely birthday! I remember his birthday last year with the BBQ and you were preggers and you made him a fab cake! Wow how time has flown....how did his party go? You have been a busy bunny preparing for it! :thumbup:

AS, so glad you are TTC again, have you tested anymore? good luck chick :hugs:

Kendra, sorry about your surgery, hope you feel better soon and DH is looking after you, how is Jackson? :hugs:

DG, how are you chick....:hugs:

Well me and Poppy are both great, she is getting soooo big now, i got her weighed last week and she was 14lb 5oz so has doubled her birth weight! She is soooo cute and soooo loving and has rolls and rolls of baby chunk! LOL! She is coming along great, im weaning her at the minute and she is loving her solids, she has breakfast and tea and ive just started too introduce a yoghurt or pureed fruit for lunch.We are off to Florida on thursday for 2 weeks i cant wait! am nervous too leave DH as i will miss him so much but will be with all my family so am excited too spend time with them. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- hope you feel better.

30- Hope the party is a hit. :thumbup: I hope you'll post pictures once the party's finished.

MrsP- so glad you didn't have to wait 2 years to get your bfp finally, that you got it shy of 2 years.

babyhopes- I have my up and down days... Yesterday was one of the good days. Today I just feel like moping (for no reason). :shrug: Think I feel mopey around my most fertile time these days knowing the results of my dh's sa/stuff. I don't know, just seems like I get increasingly mopey or down around that and when af is due.

Consultation appt with fertility clinic (first appt) is coming up for me next week on the 13th. No idea what to expect from that. Guess we will find out what my options are.


----------



## KendraNoell

Claire I am also about to start weaning... he gets cereal 1-2 times a day and probably in a week or so will be introducing some foods :)


----------



## deafgal01

Wow Kendra Jackson is weaning?! That is a fun stage!


----------



## 30mummyof1

yep great party thanks Claire, fun was had by all. So easy just to get a bouncy castle for the garden, and let them entertain themselves! :happydance:
It has been manic though, esp trying to get the cake done with 2 lo's! 
Peppa pig world was fab today, Thomas loved it. Had quite a few tantrums whilst waiting for the rides but to be expected hey at only just 3.
Think it'll be nice just to spend time at home tomorrow so he can play with all his new toys, has tons and the new bike from us too. Just need to buy him a helmet :)

Harry was 19lb 3 last weigh in! still loads behind Thomas at same age who was 22lb 11!! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Cake, Thomas with his prize that Mummy won him and Harry! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

well not going anywhere with both boys today as Daddy has taken Thomas's car seat to work! grrr :doh:
Just Harry's swimming lesson later, hope he's happy to get back to it after the summer off!


----------



## 30mummyof1

See if you have app' scheduled dg, goodluck. Keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

30 - I saw the beautiful pictures of Thomas' party on facebook. :thumbup: Love them!

Yep, appointment is more of consultation appt so it'd be dr getting to know me and I getting to know the dr as well as what other things we need to be doing to get the ball rolling.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Rach I agree with DG your photos are fab, looks like a lovely day. Sorry DH was silly, I've seen status updates on fb from my friends & it seems daddy's seem to often take car seats to work lol! A lot of irate mummys! :winkwink:

Thanks Claire, glad Poppy is doing well, more pics please! Have a fab time in Florida, I love it there! Are you doing the Orlando, Disney thing?

AS where are you? Any updates??

1 more sleep to go! EEEEK!!!!

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yes MrsP we are doing the 14 day pass Disney thing! Looking forward too it! Have been letting Poppy watch Mickey Mouse Clubhouse on a morning so she might recognise a few characters, she giggles away when it comes on and kicks her legs too the Hot Dog Song! Lol! Good luck tomorrow hun, cant wait too see piccies! Will post pics of Pops when i get chance shes changed so much again!xx

Glad party went well Rach, such a busy day though! Piccies are great, awww bless! Trust your oh too take carseat, my DH did same not so long ago so me n Pops were housebound for day, was quite nice tho x


AS any updates?? x

Good luck with weaning Kendra, Poppy loves her solids so much more than milk but shes never been a big milk drinker so i mix everything i make with her milk too push more into her. x

Hope your appointment goes well DG and you have a lovely understanding and helpful doctor! xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Claire, will post a pic when I get the chance, I will have a lot of phonecalls to make tomorrow night ha ha :haha:. Aw I'm so jealous of your hols, I love the US. Have you been to Florida before? We were last there in Jan/Feb 2010 it was so quiet it was fab, no queues for the rides! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thomas loved mickey mouse and co when he was younger, esp the song! Not so much anymore..think it's just because there is so much choice! Loves peppa..obviously, Chuggington, Ben&Holly, Thomas Tank and curious George more now. Still i'm sure he'd love it over there! I'm trying to pursuade oh to let us go to the Paris one next Christmas for Harry's 2nd birthday :)

Goodluck mrsp :thumbup: can't wait to see pics


----------



## MrsMM24

*MRSPTTC*, I suuuure hope I can join you soon.... FXD How are you feeling?

*DG*, I am super excited to get some information from your Fertility appt next week, FXD!:dust:


*CLAIRE*, OOOOH, I loooove Thomas' cake! The party looks sooo fantastic!!! 

*HOPES* I am loving everyone's avatar pics, I am looking back remembering the whole journey!

*JODI*, Hey Hun!! How are things going?


:wave: *Hi Ladies!* to those that I don't know, I have been on "hiatus" through most of the summer. GL to you all and :dust:


I am in the TWW, so *STALK AWAY* at my chart below. I have been periodically updating my journal so nothing much to update on. Hopefully things are not STARK WHITE this month! I am testing on the 15th!!!! FXD!

:dust: to you all and :hugs: to those that need them.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks MrsMM, I can't wait until you join me! I am ok thank you. A little nervous for today but also excited. I'm just dying to get a proper bump rather than feel fat like I do at the moment! I've put on almost 5lbs already! :shock: though I do think it's all tummy. UK ladies did anyone see the 10 o clock news last night? We never watch it but happened to last night and there was an article about a breakthrough new test for downs which is more accurate & cuts the need for amnio. Got DH and I rather scared as interesting as it was! x


----------



## deafgal01

That sounds interesting... It's good if they're able to cut the risks involved with the other screening/test for downs by doing this method.


----------



## 30mummyof1

No i didn't mrsp when will they start doing those then?. We didn't have any of the tests done for either boys as we didn't want to know, and also because like you say they aren't completely accurate and you can have unnecessary amnio's.
what time is your scan?


----------



## MrsPTTC

2.20 Hun then got a consultant appt at 3.00. 

I'm not sure when this new test will go ahead rach but yes I think it's great DG. We definitely want the NT test today but unsure whether we'd go for amnio, it would be a huge decision but hopefully one we wouldn't have to make.

X


----------



## MrsPTTC

Quick update, waiting to see Dr & there's a delay so thought I'd let you know scan fine, baby P measuring 13 weeks 4 days :saywhat: so I've been brought forward to 13th march, not back as expected! Baby had hiccups real bad, was sooo funny! Will update more later x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww wonderful news MrsP! I got put forward almost a week at my 12 week scan, i was chuffed! Lol! Cant wait too see piccies! Wont be long before you are feeling baby hiccup, Poppy always got hiccups just as i would lay down too go too sleep, was lovely too feel them! Sooo happy for you hun xxx

Well im all packed and ready for the off girls so will speak too you all in a couple of weeks, can get free wifi in Disney so will have a nosey when i can too see hiw you all getting on, will pop back on before bed too see your scan pics MrsP! Take care ladies, love ya's xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies..lovely party rachel! Claire, enjoy your trip! Dg, cnanot wait to hear an update..mrspttc, everything sounds great! I remember when gianna had hiccups..i loved it!

Afm.. Stark white tests (even blue dye) from 8 and 9 dpo and one frer evap..havent tested since..today af is a no show..idk if i should test or wait for her..heres my evap....


----------



## 30mummyof1

I got moved forward both times too! 5 days with Harry and he was 12 days late :saywhat: and a week with Thomas and i was on time so they can get it right! :haha: :wohoo: and even closer to my birthday! :)

as, is that really an evap? I think you should test today hun :) :thumbup: :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Rach, I have all of the signs of being pg. even nausea but ALL tests leading up to 10dpo stark white except that answer one @ 9dpo..looks colorless to me but I really cannot tell...I might hold my wee and get a dollar cheapie just in case af shows ,..but no sign of her yet!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm not sure from here hun, but i think it's defo worth testing again! Goodluck hun :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

AS thats a pretty good evap if it is one! Looks like a BFP but not much colour :shrug: how many DPO are you now Hun? Fxd!

Have a fab holiday Claire! Sorry no scan pics yet as I haven't had the chance to upload them on the laptop, but will ASAP!

So the consultant appointment was 1hr late & dh had to walk out after 5 mins as the 2hr parking ticket had ran out! :growlmad: was not impressed with the delay but I'm still pleased I chose that hospital as the new birthing centre seems amazing! I got a leaflet & it looks fab :) Got to wait 3 days & if don't get a phone all I'm low risk of down's. 20 week scan is 24th oct so not long! I definitely think I'll be induced now they've brought me forward, after all I know when I ovulated! :shrug: The phone has been non stop tonight & been texting constantly :haha: BTW have you noticed my due date is 13/3/13! :rofl:

x


----------



## deafgal01

As- you should totally retest...

MrsP- March 13, 2013 is a good due date. :thumbup: But as we all know, nature decides when baby comes out- not the dr. :haha: So it could very well be before that date or after that date, or maybe right on time.

babyhopes- have fun at Disney!

30- anything exciting happen today?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw yeah I know DG, like I say I think I'll be late but we'll see. Still 13/3/13 is one to remember! Just unlikely itll be on that day. I know someone that had her baby yesterday, went into labour on mon her due date & missed it by an hour as was born at 1am!

How's you dg?

x


----------



## deafgal01

I'm pretty good, thanks for asking MrsP... Just passing the time. :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

mrsp, that was like me with Thomas...in labour on my due date and was 10cm by 11pm but he didn't pop out till 2.43am as he got stuck! but i count it as on time as i did majority of work on my dd! :) then Harry ends up being 12 days late so you just don't know... 
20wk scan next mth :wohoo: not long

:hi: dg, just a swimming lesson today for Thomas today, hoping to take him out on his new bike as well, as he doesn't understand how to pedal yet! Another birthday party on sat, this time a fancy dress party...so Thomas is going to be buzz lightyear! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Oooh buzz lightyear! I expect you will share a photo. :thumbup: hope you have a good day with the boys.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Girls I am confuzzled! I have just realised my dates don't add up. From LMP EDD was 15/03/13 and I was 12 weeks 5 days yesterday. Scan said EDD 13/03/13 and 13 weeks 4 days :shrug: I don't get it, am I missing something? How can they bring my gestation (or whatever it's called) forward 6 days then only my due date by 2 days? I've amended my ticker per my EDD and it says I'm only 13 weeks 1 day! I think I'm gonna have to call the mw! x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP- I think that's normal? It's common for them to bump up the estimated date of the baby's birth based on the size. :shrug: Doesn't mean that anything is wrong.


----------



## MrsPTTC

No I know but how can they say I'm 5 days ahead in gestation but only 2 in due date? 

Anyway I figured it out, she gave the wrong gestation, or we misheard. Checked my maternity notes & there's a report saying 13 weeks 0 days! She could have said 13 weeks NO days or NOUGHT days & this sounded like 4 but DH & I are sure she said 4. Anyhow it means ticker is right! :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

yeah it is all vey confusing mrsp...:SHRUG: :wohoo: a peach, yay!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies..af made her guest star apperance 2 days late..im actually ok since i did not put heart and soul into this cycle. I did not use preseed which has been key for me in the past..so next cycle, asib will be lubing it up! Lol! Hugs ladies!


----------



## deafgal01

Oh boo As to AF... :hugs: Glad you're not too disheartened over it.

How's everyone? I'm still alive... That's good, I think...


----------



## MrsMM24

*JODI*, sorry to hear that, but glad to hear that you have got your ducks lines for next cycle! GL :dust:

*
DG*, Hi Hun! I am well, slowly making it through this TWW. Good to hear that you are still alive :haha: Besidse, you have a big appt next week that we are all waiting on.... GL


----------



## deafgal01

MrsM- I thought for a moment I wouldn't make it to today. :haha: Tough shift at work... Night went fine, just breakfast time that wasn't great... :shrug: :dohh: I skipped breakfast to deal with a stubborn kid.


----------



## 30mummyof1

so sorry as, really thought it was going to be good news :hugs:

Everything crossed for you mrsmm :)

Hope you can chill for a bit dg after your tough shift.

My friend found out her triplets are twin boys and a girl, so perfect with her 1st daughter as well. :cloud9: 
we're having a bbq tea seeing as the sun is shining! I just feel like getting hammered! i'm trying not to be but i am in such a grump! :gun: where's the bacardi.....


----------



## deafgal01

That's great news for your friend. :wohoo: I'm glad for her!

:dust: MrsM Bring us a baby to get excited over!

I am chilling, actually I have the next two days off so don't have to go back til Sunday night, actually I don't have that kid again til Tuesday morning so bonus. :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks dg, enjoy the time off :)


----------



## HERMOSA_MOMMY

Hi there not sure how this works. But I'm just wondering how to deal with the waiting part. My AF was supposed to be here on the 5th and its now only the 7th so I'm trying not to get my hopes up but that seems a lil hard. We have been trying since March. No BC. I did have polyp removal in Feb not sure if that has anything to do with it. Any suggestions? Ideas? Im kind of confused. I have 4 kiddos never had to try or worry it just happened, but not now. :( Still trying to feel hopeful.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Eeee Rach I know - a PEACH! :happydance: That's lovely for your friends, twin boys and a girl, awww, still, triplets are going to be an eye opener! :shock:

Ah AS I'm sorry hun :hugs: FX'd for next cycle for you.

Welcome to BnB Hermosa Mommy. Have you tested? It might just be you ovulated later this month. It's still quite early days for you to worry too much, though I know it's easier said than done. Hope you get your BFP soon.

So here is Baby P! The photos aren't the greatest as he/she couldn't keep still! And they're just photos of the scan pics taken by my phone. Some friends at work think the third pic looks like a little girl because of the head :haha: Any gender guesses?! And here's my big pregnancy bloat tonight, went for a chinese with DH and some friends and when I stood up DH was like "effing hell" :rofl: It probably doesn't look much but I'm normally pretty slim. It'll be gone tomorrow once my food has digested anyway lol.

x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0679.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0680.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0682.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0677.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## deafgal01

Lovely scan pics. :thumbup: Looks great! Don't know what you're having... Hmm.... I guess you're having a girl for now. Might change my mind later.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes tripets will defo be that! eek!

hmm i can't see anything to say boy so i'm going girl now based on those scans hun :thumbup: what do you think?
ahh little boat, you should have seen me at 13wks no doubting i was preggers! :rofl:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol, were you big with Thomas too or just Harry as I heard you're always bigger with your 2nd? You know I thought I didn't care what we were having but now people are saying girl I'm like "noooo!" :rofl: At least if I get my girl I get all the dressing up and taking to gymnastics and dancing and things like that which I love! So can't wait for my proper bump! Just bought my first big baby purchase! Tesco have £50 off the Angelcare movement, sound & video monitor at the minute, plus I found a discount code for another £10 off. It was £182 in the end & was too good to resist as even 2nd hand ones on ebay are £140. It's a heck of a lot of money to pay for a monitor but we think it's worth it for peace of mind and our friends have the same monitor and love it :thumbup: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and no, no inkling's on the sex really, though girls names are all I seem to think about! Probably because there are a lot more to choose from, boys are so hard! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

well i think i looked big with both yes, put on 2st with Thomas and 12lb with Harry but i am short so i think that makes a difference. Think my waist measurement nr to delivery was like 42inches or something! :haha: The weight just seems to go to my belly though and not all over luckily in fact i think i loose weight elsewhere guess i must of with Harry as when i gave birth i lost a stone instantly! :rofl:

You are right though, it is hard to fall in love with boys names. So many girls names sound pretty :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

:thumbup: for monitor, we thought about a video one but changed our minds but there are times i wish i did, just for the fact i love watching the boys sleep and i can't generally get away with peeping on them as they wake up! :haha:

Just got Harry to amuse at mo, as Thomas is down at the bottom of the garden! best purchase ever is a sandpit, mummy's and future mummy's! :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for the tip Rach! When I was a nursery nurse the kiddies used to love the sand and water pits! Re the monitor, my friend loves watching her LO on it. DH and his friend were talking about it today and they joked we could use it for CCTV afterwards :haha:. I've just announced on fb at last! Going to order the nursery furniture in a minute, we popped into Mothercare today with his friend who is a kitchen/bedroom fitter to inspect the quality and they both like it. It's on special for £550 from £1100 so DH doesn't want to delay in ordering it - though I think the offer will be back on before March! x


----------



## Flowerbaby

I say girl MrsP as she has same flat skull shape as Poppy had in her 12 week pics. xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh and im sure i can see a straight nub in 3rd pic?? So ues i defo say baby is looking very pink right now!! 

Having fun in America! Soooo hot here today! Had fab day at Disney, we off shopping tomorrow so looking forward too that.

Just hopping on too see MrsP's pics so will catch up wiv y'all soon xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah hope you're having fab hol Claire! Jealous! Another girl guess, wow! Will be interesting when it's born to see if you are all right! 

I'm gutted I never ordered the furniture last night & now it's gone up :cry: will have to see if I can ring them or go dwn to mothercare, see if they're able to budge on the price... X


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: Claire! glad your having fun :thumbup:

oh mrsp, that's a bummer. they might negotiate fx

Planned to go for a walk around a woods about 1/2 hr from us today but couldn't find it! :dohh: so just went to a little town and went for coffee/tea and cake instead :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

That sounds nice Rach :thumbup: it's gone a bit cloudy here now, hope the sun comes back out as I'm going for a walk with my BFF my dog & her LO. 

I went to mothercare, the opening times on the website are wrong & were shut for another hour! I'll be emailing them to complain...I did eventually go in & the woman said the offer ended last week so I think even if I'd went to order it yesterday I would've had to pay more. She said it might be back on but can't say for definite, I'm sure it will be as my friend ordered hers jan gone & it was on then, I think they just rotate them. Fxd! Will keep an eye on the website x


----------



## KendraNoell

I think girl too, just instinctual!

Yay we finally got our crib and dresser today! Can't believe we're just now getting it but we never had the room until we moved into our new place! I so needed the dresser so I'm excited to have more storage. Need to get some more cute bins too. 

Anyway, I don't know if I said this before but my house I am living in now was my dad's house when he passed away. So it has special meaning to me and I'm happy my child will be growing up in the house my dad lived in. Anyway, hubby and I were sitting with the baby on the front porch because it was nice out and Jackson just starts laughing and laughing... and we weren't doing anything to make him laugh so we both just sat there, like, what are you laughing about? Well I told someone else about it and they said, "I bet your dad was there playing with him". My heart just swelled and it brings tears to my eyes every time I think about it. I would like to think my dad's presence is here protecting our family so I am feeling good about that now.

Anyway we had a WIC appt on Thursday to check his weight and height and he is above average for all of them now! To think I had a baby that was in the 10th and 15th centile in height and weight, now he weighs 15 lbs, 9 oz, which is well over double his birth weight (6 lbs 12 oz). That's the 50% centile... and his height is just shy of 26 inches which is in the 75% centile! Which is crazy, both hubby and I are short and stocky. And our child's height to weight ratio is only 30% so he's a bit skinny for his height, which is exact opposite of either of us! But the men on my mom's side of the family are all tall for some reason so I am thinking he picked up that gene even though it skipped a generation!

Anyway sorry for the long update, it's hard to get on here much anymore, been so busy, and took all week working half days so I didn't burn myself out after the surgery, but tomorrow I have to go back full time and I know I'm not ready but we can't afford for me not to :( 

I will leave you ladies with some pictures :)
 



Attached Files:







538963_10151022152986541_1338550125_n.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2









408295_10151022153061541_397707049_n.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2









539090_10150988639546541_2132306404_n.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh and I forgot, his head was above the 95% percentile so it wasn't even on the growth chart. LOL... so he's a little behind with rolling over and whatnot because his head is so hard to hold up, but he's getting really strong because of it, and sits up for a second without help before he topples over like a bobblehead doll LOL


----------



## deafgal01

Awesome!!! It's touching to think of your dad being there with Jackson making him laugh! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw kendra Jackson is gorgeous! He's a big boy now ay? :winkwink: Amazing about him laughing, they say children & animals are more aware of spirits, it's a lovely thought your dad being there with him :) 

DG! Not long til your appt now! 

Brought the Moses basket home from the MIL's (remember the cheap one she got weeks ago) its lovely :thumbup: I think this is gonna be a long pregnancy! Just want LO here already! :rofl: Had a lovely meal out with DH's family to celebrate last night. Though wasn't keen on some of the looks I was getting when we were talking names...:dohh: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'm a LEMON!!! how did that happen?! :happydance: x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP - yay for becoming a lemon!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:happydance: mrsp


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS *MRSPTTC*!! 

I sure hope I can join that arena again soon....


----------



## MrsPTTC

I got my NT & blood test results back & I'm low risk! 1 in over 3000 chance & DH Google it, apparently anything over 150 is low :happydance: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

That's great news mrsp :wohoo:

How's everyone doing today? .

afm, been feeling down in the dumps a lot recently but trying to pull myself out of it and focus on all the good things. Boys have been quite trying lately, individually i cope but together felt like i was loosing it! Thomas was up alot of the night last night, seems to be developing a fear of the dark and seeing things, bless him. My oh ended up sleeping with him in the spare bed. :(
but Thomas is having a rare lunchtime nap today and i'm feeling better so i think it's just i don't get that couple of hours to myself in the middle of the day anymore to recouperate for the afternoon/evening session which hasn't helped.:sad1:
Hope your all ok :)


----------



## deafgal01

Bit nervous and stressed. I still have yet to contact insurance regarding my appt today. :dohh: So I'm delegating that job to my dh. :cloud9: I'm mean. Other than that, I'm fabulous cuz my boss had to deal with one of my girls this morning for a change... I was getting tired of her behavior.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi :wave: ladies....

Thanks for asking *30*, I haven't been feeling too well. Nervous, stressed, sad, losing, hope in this TWW. But I am hanging in... Trying to remain as positive as possible considering. I hope you feel better soon Hun!:hugs:


So good to hear that you are doing well *DG*, my boss has been very trying in the last week or so, but, that has helped to keep me busy so that my mood doesn't decline too much.

Hope everyone else is well....


----------



## 30mummyof1

Keep hanging in mrsmm, everything crossed for you x

dg, hope your get insurance sorted quickly

ahh Thomas got his 1st swimming badge this afternoon, pround mummy :cloud9:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Rach, sorry the boys have been trying your patience! Yay for Thomas and his swimming though!

DG - how was your appointment?? (if it's over yet due to the time difference!) GL if it's not been yet!

MrsMM, fx'd for you hun :thumbup:

x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP- still another 3 hours before it's appt time. :shrug:

30- YAY!!!!!!! Definitely a proud mommy moment there! :thumbup: Great job Thomas!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thinking of you re app dg :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

2 more hours. Arugh, time can't go any faster can it? :grr:


----------



## 30mummyof1

How did it go dg?

what's everyone up to this weekend then?

Harry's so close to crawling now, Loves standing up though as well, needs help most of the time to pull himself up but sure it won't be long before he's doing it by himself all the time. Can take a few steps with his walker too - eek! :cloud9:


----------



## deafgal01

Based on history andinfo, dr wants me to do iui and get the required blood screening. They also want me to be on clomid for the iui. Been doing a little research and not sure if I wanna do clomid. I do not see why I can't try without clomid and see what happens for one cycle.


----------



## 30mummyof1

no not sure why you need to take clomid as you ovulate normally? :shrug:
so when's next app'? when can you start choosing a donor? :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

None scheduled right now as I need to get the screening of my blood done first and select donors. Then we can start scheduling appts/stuff. 

Seems it's a common thing to do- give ladies undergoing iui clomid/ferama therapy. I will do more research and call with questions before I let them give me clomid/ferama. Think it is just to simulate my ovaries to release more eggs and put it on some kind of cycle they can control.:wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh cool, very excited for you anyway dg :)


----------



## MrsMM24

*DG,* since DW and I "have" to use donations/donors, looking through the first first part of my journal, you can see things we did and used and that sort of thing as far as IUIs go... GL, I hope this is the deciding point and your forever baby being around the corner... :dust::dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

I will do a proper post a little later.... If possible, take a minute to read my journal below...

17DPO = :bfp:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Over the moon for you mrsmm! So you joined the club after all! Congrats again :hugs: X


----------



## MrsPTTC

Great news on your appointment DG! :happydance: Strange about the clomid though if you're ovulating ok, though I can understand them wanting to give you the best possible chance so you're not waiting too long x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Rach Harry is so clever almost crawling, can't believe how the time as flown x


----------



## deafgal01

I will call them and doublecheck on the clomid/ferama therapy- ask questions and stuff. I have a while yet- DH and I talked... We decided we'll go for it but we will save up for it first. That'll take about up to 3 months for one cycle we can afford so if we save for the next 6 to 9 months, we'll have enough for 2 tries, maybe 3. Then after that they'll want me to take a break anyways cuz of more testing if I don't get pregnant in the first 3 tries, but I'll get pregnant within that time frame. So I guess when we get enough saved up and select our donors, we're looking at trying for first time in April or May next year. :thumbup: I still need to do the blood screening and we still gotta pick the donors we want.

Btw CONGRATS MrsM! :wohoo: So over the moon for you!


----------



## Flowerbaby

MrsMM huge congrats!!!!! Have had a look at your journal and your lines are beautiful! Sooo happy for you and DW xxx

DG am pleased your appointment went well, not too sure about the clomid thing but if it helps its worth trying! Ohhh you might end up with twinnies or more! Eeeekkk! So excited for you xx

Rach great news about Thomas and his badge thats lovely news, well done Thomas! I cant believe Harry is almost crawling, bless him! He may end up walking first though! xx

MrsP how are you hun? I bet your bump is growing nicely!!! xx

AS how are you babe??? xx

Well im still in Florida, home on friday. Poppy has been great, she started rolling from back too tummy yesterday and there is no stopping her now! However she dosent like being on her tummy long and soon gets frustrated! Bless! Still no teeth thro but she drowling, biting and chewing like mad! Shes on 2 meals a day now with a yoghurt or fruit wiv lunch and has now decided shes going off her milk and would rather have solids! Little tinker! xx

Hope everyone is well, big hugs too you all xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hopes we want some cute Disney pics when you get back mind! :winkwink: Glad Poppy is liking her food! I'm fine thanks! Nausea almost gone :happydance: though I had it good anyway compared to some. As for the bump... :( I thought it had got bigger at the start of this week then towards the end just seems to have got smaller :shrug: I have been eating healthier this week & have lost a couple of pounds so maybe that's affected my bloat? I'm thinking also baby might just be lying different as I've managed through the night without going for a pee a few days in a row, whereas last weekend I was up 3 times! Who knows but I cannot wait to POP!! I have to say (this is such soppy crap lol) I love my little beanie so much now :cloud9: not that I didn't before but I didn't feel much of a bond until after the scan & my bump started growing. I'd be devastated if anything were to happen. I caught up on some of the BBC2 midwives programmes this week which were very good but one episode was so upsetting! Made me realise how much I love my little bump... :blush:

DG sorry it's going to be a long process for you Hun. Have they done every test available on yourself so that there are definitely no problems with IUI working? HSG etc?

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

yes they are so precious aren't they mrsp. The feelings you experience are like no other 

sorry journey is going to be a long one dg, but you will get there :hugs:

Today, taking Thomas to softplay this morning. harry is going to stay with daddy as he has a bad back :sad1: Then we have roast lamb at the inaws :happydance:

:hi: Claire can't wait to see pics bless little poppy . Harry was like it too and now he loves being on his tummy! although standing up is his favourite. You might be right about him walking 1st!


----------



## deafgal01

I don't mind the wait. More time to lose/maintain my weight to a healthier level and based on my work schedule, I can easily have a late spring/early summer baby if I wait til after April or may to try. Figured that way I can have maternity leave, plus any extra time if need be from my sick time and the whole summer to care for baby in 2014 before we need a sitter for odd hours.


----------



## 30mummyof1

We might be bump buddies together then dg, thinking about that time too :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol @ you two being bump buddies! It seems a long way off DG but whatever I right for you & dh :thumbup:

x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP- they don't seem to need/want to do any more tests to me. I've already had blood works and ultrasound done and based off that, everything looks good on my end of things. :shrug: However, if we do 3 iui cycles with no success, they will start looking into doing tests. :thumbup: I don't think I will have any trouble though.

I can't wait to be bump buddies with you, 30!


----------



## 30mummyof1

me too! :thumbup: it'll be here before we know it. :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh just booked Harry onto the underwater photoshoot that we did with Thomas, eek that's another £300 odd then! but can't do it for one and not the other can you! :haha: Daddy better work even harder! :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Good grief- you're right... Can't do it for just one and not get the other have it done too. :thumbup: Yep, daddy gotta work harder. :haha: Just don't kill him with all that extra work for extra money!


----------



## asibling4gi04

HEY LADIES A LOT TO CATCH UP ON HERE! MRSMMS24 A BF CONGRATS! I AM SOOO THRILLED! :holly:

DG did you make a decision on your plan yet? I am thinking clomid can only help you produce more viable eggies so it is something to think about! :0

30, you are always sooo busy with the boys! I love reading the things you do with them! How is your OH's back? How as your lamb?? Miss you!

Claire, when are you coming back? I miss you and want to see Poppys pics!! I miss your positive spirit on here!

Mrspptc, so thrilled and relieved to hear of your test results..it makes things more relaxed when you know for sure! :) how are you feeling??

AFM, Inseminated Monday and 2 times yesterday hoping for the best..I did get preseed this time!! :) and going to get progestrone cream again tomorrow. Here is my opk from 3pm yesterday..what do you ladies think??


so I felt cramping last night..not so much today..should I OPK again today and inseminate or do you ladies think I am 1dpo?? Thanks for looking..LOVE YOU LADIES


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: as, :haha: yes always busy but love it that way! His back is still bad thanks for asking, and his eye and his arm and his....yes it is a bit like that! Now i see why women go for someone younger! :rofl:

I'd say from that you will ov' very soon, so might be worth one more shot? :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

yes 30 someone younger..ahh..but just think, you would be sitting around watching him play video games shooting fake people with fake guns..lol thats my life with 10 years younger! I am going to do one more insem today! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh i have that too...hmmm maybe it's not an age thing then! :rofl:


----------



## asibling4gi04

oh my my my 30! I guess we dont know what we are missing out on ..maybe we should join in??! LOL..I dont have time to flick a booger much less than that! lol!:haha:


----------



## deafgal01

asibling4gi04 said:


> DG did you make a decision on your plan yet? I am thinking clomid can only help you produce more viable eggies so it is something to think about! :0
> 
> so I felt cramping last night..not so much today..should I OPK again today and inseminate or do you ladies think I am 1dpo?? Thanks for looking..LOVE YOU LADIES

Hi As! So glad to see you back on here. :thumbup: Yes, and no. :haha: I've decided we will start probably next summer (May 2013 or June 2013, thinking June would be better) Less hectic schedule- my sleep schedule is well let's just say it's unpredictable and a mess. :shock: Besides I don't really want to have my hormones go out of whack if they've got me taking clomid to "release extra eggs". That'll give us enough time to save up for 3 cycles of IUI (DH is saving $250 for that per month, same for me so about $500 each month for the next 9 months). I still need to call them up and ask questions about side effects and stuff.

I think you ought to opk and inseminate one more. Can't hurt. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

*JODI*!! Thanks!!! Welcome back Hun! We are cautiously excited! I would say that the OPK is close as you can get to positive if not positive.... get in the chase! :dust::dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: as yes same as! plus i worry about Thomas watching daddy killing things but he doesn't seem to get that :gun:


----------



## asibling4gi04

30, i know exactly what you mean! Does he play MW3???


----------



## asibling4gi04

CLOMID MADE ME GAIN WEIGHT DG but not everyone is the same and that was 9 years ago. I have my hopes up high! its great that you can save for it!

MRSMMS, When did you find out and what did DW say?/ When are you do? How r u feeling????


----------



## MrsMM24

*JODI*, I wrote about it in my journal, it is a funny read... waaaay toooo much to write here. We are nervously excited! I can say, that I am not feeling much of anything except sore bbs at night and waking to pee in the early morning. Bloating to the point I look about 3 mos by noon every day. Great fatigue! Not much else, which is keeping me nervous... scary times... nervousness, etc with our past BFPs, we are taking it one day at a time..... EDD 5.21.13 and we tested at 17DPO on 9.14.12 evening.


----------



## asibling4gi04

awe mrsmms. I have to go read it..I am terrible at journal reading and writing.. I am so happy for you..this is your rainbow sticker I just know it! YOU BEAUTIFUL, LOVING, SOUL! CONGRATS!


----------



## 30mummyof1

yep as, that one along with many others :sad1:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Eeee Rach that makes my laugh, my DH used to be like that on COD, but he rarely goes on these days thank god! It's sooo annoying & the swear words they used to shout at each other online - disgraceful! :grr:

DG I'm really surprised they're not checking your tubes? :shrug: I had to have a HSG along with my cd3 & 21 bloods so thought it was routine. I can't wait for you & AS to join the 1st tri!

AS I am good thanks! :thumbup: Nausea seems to have pretty much stopped, but surprisingly I'm feeling more tired than 1st tri, fell asleep watching tv at 9.30 yesterday, that is a first! Frustrated by the lack of progress on the baby bump though :dohh: but it is getting there slowly!

I'd defo say to inseminate again tonight, I have everything crossed for you! :dust:

Mrsmm, I'm positive this is your rainbow :baby: 

x


----------



## deafgal01

Idk what is standard here in usa but yeah I guess they don't check tubes til later. I will double check on that- might be the dr did not know what stuff has been done and they did not have my file from other dr yet.


----------



## 30mummyof1

luckily he's got his computer in one of the spare bedrooms so it's just more when Thomas is upstairs getting ready for bed and see's daddy playing. He was running around yesterday saying he was a man from Daddy's computer! 
Your dh sounds like he is getting ready to be a Daddy! :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha more like his friends are already daddys & hardly go on the xbox anymore :rofl: His new toy at the minute is an old Harley-Davidson he's restoring with his friend (who is a dad) so he spends all his time in the garage lol.

DG definitely worth asking about the tubes, I'm sure they'll be fine but I couldn't imagine anything more annoying than going through 3 rounds of IUI AND having to pay for them, only to find out your eggy ain't making its way out! Just think it makes sense to explore all avenues beforehand, unless you go for IVF in which case your tubes wouldn't matter :thumbup:

X


----------



## 30mummyof1

think blokes always have to have some project or other on the go, my oh's is this super fancy computer desk currently (you can see all the computer inside it and it light's up!) that's as much as i want to know although he still tries to tell me more! :rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

we've got a crawler!! uh oh! :) :cloud9: :)


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: a crawler on my birthday. :rofl: What a perfect gift! :thumbup:

I guess that is something worth asking about with the tubes. :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy Birthday dg :cake: Hope you have a fab day and weekend celebrating :thumbup:
Harry must have known! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

HAPPY BIRTHDAY* DG*!!!!!:cake::happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

HAPPY BDAY DG! EAT SOMETHING YUMMYLICIOUS!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Happy bday DG! :cake: 

Aw bless Harry! Can't wait to see pics of him in action! Men are just funny lol.

x


----------



## deafgal01

Yeah, where's the pic of the crawler? I want to see the cute face crawler!

As- I've been spoiled all day by my best friend and Zach!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I will post a pic 2mos :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Hi Ladies, glad everyone is doing well.

AS that OPK definitely looks goooood! Get on it :)

I'm starting to feel a lot better these days, ended up pulling a betty crocker and made like 6 loaves of zucchini and chocolate chip bread. YUM YUM. 

Jackson is getting a cold I think. Poor guy :( so much phlegm he chokes on it :(


----------



## MrsPTTC

DG I just realised it was your 30th!!! Congrats Hun & welcome to the club :winkwink:.

Glad youre feeling well kendra. Hope jackson feels better soon

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i just saw that too! you must be the youngest on here then i think! :winkwink:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Youngest... Nah... It's cool. I still feel 20. :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

Oh wow I didn't realize it was your 30th... Definitely welcome to the club!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Is Kendra not still under 30? 

DG I was gutted when I turned 30, I cried!! But 31 was fine :thumbup: I also still feel young, 21 seems like yesterday! x


----------



## HopefulOneJ

Hello Ladies 

This is my first time on a forum and I need some advice, not sure if I am losing it or not; I ovulated on Sept 15 and me and my DH did the deed twice that day; recently i have felt right sided ovarian cramping, lower back pains, an awful metallic taste for a week now in my mouth, and i had N/V on wednesday; also my nipples are sore, not my boobs just nipples only. I am really hoping we are pregnant but some symptoms are AF related as well. What do you you ladies think? :bfp: or :bfn: ? I plan on testing next week, the wait is killing me! Anyone else experience these symptoms and found out they were expecting? 

Thanks for listening! Baby Dust to All of you!
:dust:


----------



## laura_2010

Hiiiii Ladies...

Missed you all sooo much!!
How we all doing?? Gonna go bk and read all up:thumbup: well im all good and the twins are doing fine!! Nico is now 14lb 13oz and starla 13lb 8oz sleeping through and starting to have baby foods.. :flower:

But..... Here goes im pregnant.. only just gone 8 weeks... Was a total shock due to taking them tablets to help before never did I think i would catch! well Were taking it as what will be will be and both pleased :flower:


----------



## deafgal01

Wow congrats Laura!!! What a cool surprise!!!


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks DG... Total shock but happy... are you okies? xx


----------



## deafgal01

Yeah I'm ok today. Thanks for asking.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: Laura, missed you! omg that's mad! :haha: but i'm sure you will be just fine. 1 is going to be easy after having 2 together! :) 
Will you have to move or get a new car or anything with 4 of them?


----------



## laura_2010

Hii yes well I upgraded the car this time as I only had a 206 and then gotta 308 that holded all car seats.. So yeah will getta bigger car later on and were having extention on our barn to make another room n kitchen bigger so should all work out okie.. :flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

sounds like you will be fine then hun! :)Keep us posted with everything :)

I was just saying to my oh i don't know how we'll fit another baby in our house! only because we've used both the spare rooms, one with oh's computer stuff and the other has spare bed, wardrobe full of clothes and shoes and all the spare towels. The boys could share but then i think Thomas would disturb Harry, as Harry likes more sleep than Thomas. Oh i don't know sure we'll work it out if we're blessed with another :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Just send me your extra blessings :haha: I have two empty rooms free to fill with a baby or child.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes you have to be next dg :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

That is if af would show already...


----------



## MrsPTTC

Laura I wondered where you'd got to! Wow, another baby! Omg! But like Rach says 1 will be easier! Congrats Hun! :dance:



deafgal01 said:


> Just send me your extra blessings :haha: I have two empty rooms free to fill with a baby or child.

 lol @ DG but in all seriousness sending you lots of dust :dust: this waiting just any funny for you anymore!

Had an awesome anniversary & mams birthday weekend as those of you on facebook will know. Now I'm wrecked :sleep: x


----------



## deafgal01

Technically I suppose miracles/stranger things have happened so could still get knocked up against all odds although I expect she will show her face soon.


----------



## laura_2010

Very true DG I do belive tho what i ment to be will be... we didnt think id have anymore with all the trying we did for the twins then resulting to buying tablets online :dohh: but this time round we wasnt trying it was 1 night and no timing what so eva also my af wasnt 100% so never did I think it would result to this... But your next DG.. :hugs::hugs:

Rach - Yeaah, you never knw do you what your gonna get :flower: but space is a deffo, so a upgrade is a must! work here starts Nov.. and were going to live with my mum n dad they have the space lol... xx
Hows claire?? AS?? 

Big Gratzz to yoou mrsPTTC :hugs: how you feeling? x


----------



## deafgal01

Af showed up finally!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: DG, but I guess now you can move onto the next cycle. 
Laura, thanks hun, I'm fine thanks, had it pretty good really, minimal sickness :thumbup: But my bump seems to have disappeared again, its bizarre how it changes every day! 

x


----------



## asibling4gi04

congrats laura! I am just lurking..Not in the best of moods and started progestrone cream on cd12. just incase. No signs of feeling pregger at all..tme will tell..how is everyone?:shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS *LAURA* and welcome back!


*DG*, glad AF finally came to free you up for the next cycle. FXD! :dust:


*MRSPTTC*, so happy you are moving right along.


Feeling decent *JODI*, could be having a better day but.... I hope your day picks up. :flower:


:wave: to all the ladies!


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrsmms24 i hope you are ok??!?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Laura have you got an up to date piccy of the twins, would be lovely to see them! :)

wow Harry is turning into a little monkey now he's found his feet or should i say knees! we have a a piece of furniture which holds about 12 boxes and i can see him emptying all of them fairly soon! but it's really nice that Thomas and Harry are now interacting with each other, Thomas can make Harry laugh and smile more than anyone :cloud9:

:hugs: dg, naughty :witch: playing games x

:hi: to everyone else


----------



## asibling4gi04

AWE THATS SUPER COOL AND CUTE 30! Hes growing in a blink! Hugs to you!


----------



## 30mummyof1

and to you as, sending lots of baby :dust: your way


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Mrsmm! Hope you & beanie are ok.

AS, I didn't have ANY symptoms until my BFP so FXd for you!

Rach how cute!

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all?? Im back from Florida, had a lovely time but im pretty knackered, just getting over the jetlag and trying too get Poppy back into her old routine but its not being easy! She has her first tooth cutting at the moment so im up all hours with her and she has decided she wants too be fed twice during the night again now.....i feel all my hardwork too get her to STTN has been thrown in the bin and i need to start again! shes also decided that she doesnt want too nap anymore during the day! eeeeeekkkkkk! Ohhh the joys!:wacko:

Wow Laura lovely too see you back on here and huge congrats too you!!! Wonderful news! Looking forward too seeing pics of the twins and scan pic of your little beanie! How are the twins and Angel? Hope all well! Are you having any MS??x:hugs:

AS hope this is your month hun! When are you going too start testing? Eeeeekk so excited for you!xx:hugs:

Rach, MrsP, MrsMM and DG, how are you all today? xx:hugs: Our village is flooded in today, no way out! So me and Poppy are having a PG day! Lovely! :thumbup:

Well here is a few updated pics of Poppy, she is getting too be a little munchkin now, starting too sit up and rolling all over, just wish shed sleep better so i could! :sleep:
 



Attached Files:







photo (12).JPG
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 4









photo (11).jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4









photo (10).jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg what a little monkey hun, hope she gets back to sttn again soon x

Good here, busy busy. Went to the supermarket this morning, then round to my neighbours so Thomas could have a play with her little boy and a cuppa for us, back home to make lunch and put boys to bed and then get them up about 2.15 ready to drop Thomas off at his friends house and take Harry to his swimming lesson. Then back home to make dinner, bath and bed for boys and zzz!!
omg sounds bad with the flooding Claire, hope the rain stops and the flooding goes away soon.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh lovely pics of Poppy, how much does she weigh now? I'm taking Harry on Thursday, think he will be 20lb or thereabouts!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi Rach, not sure what she weigh now, she was 14lb 5 about a month ago, think i will go get her weighed again next week. Yes i hope she starts STTN again soon , im shattered, and so is she! She is sooo cranky at the min because she is tired, just managed too get her down for a nap now as she has been awake since 8am! Have tried too put her down 3 times already and she wasnt interested, fingers crossed she has at least an hour! think im gona have too revert back too calpol this afternoon if she dosent settle herself, poor little bugger i can feel the sharpness of her tooth now and see the slit where its coming through, i think this is the worst time for her as its pushing up! :cry: The flooding is horrific, have just looked out of Poppys bedroom window and in the distance the river near us has burst its banks, ive never seen that in the 5 years we have been here, luckily our house is built up on a hill so i dont think it will get us but there will defo be now way out the village for a few days now i expect!:nope: Sounds like you got a busy day hun :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless her, i use a&p teething powders, have worked wonders on both boys. Have you tried them?

Hope it doesn't get to you hun, have you got enough supplies to be house bound for a few days?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yes im fully stocked thank goodnes!!! Yes i use the a&p powders they do work wonders, i gave her some just before she fell asleep so think the defo helped too soothe her. she has also gone off her solids the past 2 days and only wants her bottle and yoghurst, not a bad thing i know as milk is important still, am sure she will be back on them soon enough, she was thoroughly enjoying her food! poor little thing! x


----------



## deafgal01

Hope she goes back to sttn again soon. Not good she decided she doesn't need day naps anymore. :rofl:

I'm doing fine. :shrug: Nothing new to report... Just work and work and more work plus school.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Poppy is picture perfect!! Omg :) no symptons once so ever this cycle..using progestrone creathis cycle..time will tell..


----------



## Flowerbaby

Good luck AS im rooting for you chick! If you read back i had no symptoms with my pg and was using progesterone cream aswell! Eeeekkk hope this is it for you chick! Cant wait for you too test! Sending you lotsa babydust!!!:dust::dust::dust:

DG, are you still working nightshifts?? Im not looking forward too going back too work and doing nights and earlys...not much fun! x

Well me n Pops r sat watching Peter Pan! We have played with toys, read books, sang songs, had a little dance, played in jumperoo and now im running out of ideas so Peter Pan it is! Lol! Rain rain go away come again another day!!! My neighbour has just attempted too drive out the village and was back home in minutes, no chance of that! So we defo stuck! DH gona stay at his mams tonight as not worth risking it in his car. Awwww im fed up! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Fxd AS! 

Claire, Poppy is such a sweetheart! Glad you enjoyed Florida. Sorry you've got the flooding, we've got it up here too, though not too bad where I live, everyone was late for work this morning, it took some people 2.5 hours to get in! Though I do think some were taking the piss as others not far from where they live only took 1-1.5 hours?! :shrug: hope it clears up soon.

Hi Rach & DG :wave:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: mrsp :)

Just put Harry down with a quick nap, as he didn't appreciate me waking him earlier for swimming so hopefully this will stop him being grouchy for dinner and bath fx!
can't believe how bad weather is where you guys are, its sunny here although has been raining too. bloody british weather. My oh wants to move to the US!


----------



## deafgal01

Yup still working midnight to 8 am shifts plus occasional home visits some afternoons/evenings plus lifeguard overtime.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks MrsP! 

Well DH thinks hes got a free raine tonight now as he cant get home so hes decided too stay at his mates not his mams and going out on the piss! What a cheek! Typical bloody man! :growlmad: Hope he gets totally minging and is ill tomorrow! Ha ha!:thumbup:

Poppy had a good hour earlier followed by half hour nap but she wouldnt go down for her usual 6 oclock nap so i gave up n will put her too bed at 7 instead. She ate a full bowl of baby porridge for her tea, i think she just wants bland things at mo, anything with her milk in it she seems too enjoy, spse its comfort food for her. Bless!

Awww DG you do work hard chick!!! Thats a nasty shift but i spse you get use too it x


----------



## 30mummyof1

what a cheeky bugger, has he given you a night out yet whilst he's stayed home hun??

omg, Thomas is driving me crazy! won't eat anything i give him..swear he must have gone to bed hungry most nights. Harry eats more than he does! toddlers grrr


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw DG thats a crappy shift Hun! 

Claire what a bloody cheek dh has! :grr: Hope he gets home ok tomorrow.

Rach I bet Thomas will eat sweet stuff or snack still eh? :winkwink:

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

No ive not had a night out yet Rach, ive got one booked in November though, im off too Leeds with the girls and staying overnight and DH is staying in and lookin after Pops! OMG i dont think i will be able too relax all night and i bet hes ringing me every 5 mins! I may be surprised tho! He is gettin more hands on now Poppy is getting older so i do get the odd 10 min break here n there!=D&gt;


I think im gona come off the pill next month as i keep forgetting the damn thing and am constantly having breakthrough bleeding! Its sooo annoying! Im crap at remembering too take it even though its on my bedside table and within 24 hours i get cramps and then have a bleed! So think we will use pull out method and see what happens ir i might get coil fitted, we barely dtd anymore anyway so the chances of me gettin preggers are slim and im well in tune with ovulation signs so i will stay away from DH then, or will i :dohh: Hmmmm...maybe i will secretly NTNP! Ha ha!:haha: x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww my nephew sounds just like Thomas, he is 3 year old and eats like a sparrow! His 1 year old sister eats more he really winds my SIL up as she makes his food which he pecks at and leaves then says hes hungry half hour later! Drives her nuts! Hes full of energy all the time but god knows where it comes from coz its not his food intake! Think most toddlers are same arent they hun!x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes your right he will snack mrsp all day if i let him, but it's just mealtimes doesn't matter what it is either! healthy/junk/desert even!

Claire, you will so end up preggers before the end of the year! :haha: but i'm sure you'll cope if you do, and like you say you do quite like the idea really! :haha:
Glad you're going to get a nightout, you deserve it. Good night out in Leeds isn't it!
Did i say i'm going to visit my friend who's expecting the triplets in Newcastle on the 20th, can't wait, although not looking forward to the drive of 300miles!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope the weather is good for you when you come up here Rach, didn't realise you lived so far away :wacko: You been to Newcastle before?

Eeee Claire, NTNP wow! Does dh know? :haha: 

X


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ha ha nope he doesnt know yet but he will know im not on the pill so if he desires too empty himself without pulling out then on his head be it!! Hee hee! :rofl: We shall see, im not planning on getting preggers again this year as my scar is still tender from my c sect and it would worry me, but would love too next year though. I really want a 2014 baby so think we might start TTC again April onwards! :thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Rach you will love Newcastle its a fab night out if you are going out! Yes i hope weather is nice too, i cant believe its still raining badly here!! 

Well im off too bed, im shattered and think Poppy might have me up in cple hours. Am tempted too dreamfeed her but worried too start something new at 6 months! It would be nicer too feed her now though than at bloody midnight! Ugh!


----------



## 30mummyof1

thanks hope so too. yes twice hun, can't believe my friend went up every wkend b4 she moved up to be with her bloke. Taking boys as well so hoping they are good in the car!


----------



## Flowerbaby

I caved and dreamfed her so will see what tonight brings, some sleep would be lovely. Night girls xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Is dream feeding where they stay asleep and you get them up to feed them without waking them properly? Probably a stupid question! :dohh:

Ah well no night out for you Rach if you've got the boys! What part of Newcastle does she live?

Claire you are funny, 'empty himself' :rofl:.

x


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: you def will be knocked up before end of year at this rate!!!

I know I seem to work a lot but it is nice knowing I have extra money to put away to my baby fund for iui next year rather than get a loan for that.


----------



## 30mummyof1

No won't be going out, my friends pregnant with triplets anyway so doubt she'd fancy going out anywhere busy! but we've got a suite at a hotel which lounge,kitchen and bedroom! oh got it free with some points he'd saved up from when he used to stay away a lot so least it means we should be able to put boys to bed and not have to go sleep at 8pm!
Mrs p she lives in Winlaton, but hotel is in the city centre. Do you know it?

Avacado! Baby is getting quite big now :happydance:

How did poppy do Claire?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Avocado woop woop! :dance:

Yep I know Winlaton though not very well. My friend lives in Blaydon which is next door. Which hotel are you staying in?

Weather much better today yay!

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls! Well Poppy STTN! Yaaayyy! She woke about 7.30 this morn so am pleased! Thought shed be starving but she refused her bottle and porridge, think her gums really sore this mornin so gave her some a&p powders and managed too get 4oz into her. Taking her too mother n toddlers in our village this morning, not been yet so will be interesting! x

Yes MrsP thats exactly what a dreamfeed is, i fed her 3 hours after her last feed and just lifted her out of her cot, fed her and put her back down without waking her. Ive not done it very often but does seem too help if she not taken much milk as she takes a full bottle. I will do it again tnite then leave it tmor. Yaaayy an advocado! Awww so cute! x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Weather much better here today too but forecast heavy rain this afty! Eeeekkk! Not spke to my DH since teatime yesterday and his phone off this morn so am f**king fuming! Give him an inch and hes taken a mile! F**king tosser! Sorry for language girls!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Staybridge suites mrs p :) do you know it?

well done Poppy :thumbup: naughty dh, don't blame you for being pissed off :guns:

That's gymnastics done, Thomas had to take a teddy today with him, so he took his pussy cat bless him, so sweet seeing all the kids with their teddies :cloud9:
Just waiting for my friend to turn up with her little boy, sure we'll have a wine or 2 throughout the day hehe as she's staying for dinner tonight then going home later. :happydance:

goodluck for mother and toddlers Claire, it's not a scary as you ever think :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG YAY CLAIRE NTNP! SHHH! HOW is poppy feeling?? Did the flooding die down?? AFM, I thank each of you for routing me on so so special you ladies are!!!

AFM: 6 OR 7DPO weird..no sore bbs, no dreams, no vivid smells, no thirst, no leg cramps. no IB like my last pregnancy! :cry:

The only weird thing is when I was walking around chasing ater Gi last night, I experienced mild, af like cramps here and there especially in the lower, center part of my abdomen...Odd.... 

LOVE U LADIES..Should I buy an early test?? LOL:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes as! i've got one of those feelings again! :thumbup: Goodluck hun :)
Keep us posted x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Rach I thought I knew Newcastle well but I've not heard of it - well I've heard of the chain but no idea where in Newcastle it is! I'm sure it'll be lovely though! 

Eee Claire what is your DH like?! Nothing worse than someone switching their phone off the sod! :growlmad:

AS I'd say buy a cheapie test but try & hold off a few days if you can! :dust: 

x


----------



## laura_2010

Lots of luck to you AS :hugs::hugs: 

Awww claire how cute is little poppy :flower: who would she says she looks more like out of you both?
The Twins are doing really well... id say there still 6 weeks behind but starla shouts dada! and nico total diffrent quiet and more loving... nico still on 2 feeds during the night :dohh: was off them but noppee... lol... Angel good almost 7 and yr2 at school... and helps out with the twins loads.. like a mini mummy :winkwink:
Im going Mw for first app 2mro, 9 weeks-ish but they will give me proppa dates at 12 weeks scan so should get it booked 2mro FX, had a early scan at 6 weeks and seen heartbeat but no piccy:growlmad: Iv got sickness more at night than morning im sooo bussy i dnt think i get time to feel sick n morn.. lol... 
Theres the twinnies xx
 



Attached Files:







HNI_0059.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2









HNI_0068.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww Laura they are both beautiful and you look so well considering how busy you are! How old will the twins be when new babba is born? Are they teething yet? How do you feel about bring preggers again? Eeeekk so pleased for you babe xx

Well DH rang me at 9.30am, DYING! Ha ha ha! :haha: he deserves too be dying the wanker! Said they ended up at a Uni bash in town promoting our tattoo studio and it was a late one and he slept in for work! Grrrrrr.....he could have left his phone on tho! Twat! Sorry chicks, rant over! Hes bringing me home fish n chips as a make-up tea and i may demand sexual favours later from him! Lol!:winkwink:

Had a tough day today after Poppy was so good last night, i feel i just cant win tbh! She has been little miss grumpy bless her and im exhausted...shes had a&p pwders, calgel and calpol and chewed my finger ends off, cried nearly all day, refused her milk, food and dummy and i honestly dont know how im still feeling sane lol!!! Anyway on a good note ive just had a good root in her mouth whole shes asleep and i can see the first whiteness of her bottom tooth peeking through! Hoooorayyy!!!! :happydance:At least i know whats goin on with her! One down, plenty more too go! Eeeekkk!:wacko:

AS, test baby test!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love ya!! Good luck chick xx


----------



## laura_2010

Well from the early scan I had they gave me 1st may and twins will be 1 14th feb so around 14-15months... I was total shock at first but sat down with OH and spoke bout it and how we tryed soo much for the twins and even took them tablets to get another is amazing so were happy and gonna take it as what will be will be :flower: After having the twins FX 1 will be easy but nico is the easy 1 and starla very demading! My sis is also preggers to as well shes 5 weeks.

Both of them are dribbling loads and chewing anything they get there hands on... so may be they are but crnt see anything as yet... Both roll over and starla loves to stand and hold things :haha: were nico would rather sit bk relax n watch lol.. supose like his dad :haha:

Huuuum fish n chips tho tempting... and sumert nice aterwards :sex: lol 
Awww poor poppy.. havent had that yet so worst to come for me supose with teething, you tryed them bickie pegs? mines love em... xxxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Laura they're gorgeous, lovely pics! Good to know you've had an early scan & its not twinnies again, can you imagine?! :wacko:

Sorry Poppy has been testing you today Claire. Hope she sleeps through again.

X


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh & Claire - Pmsl DH was ill today, serves the bugger right! :rofl:

x


----------



## MrsMM24

*LAURA* beautiful pics!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Lovely pics Laura :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Laura- these pics are awesome. Your babies definitely look great!


----------



## 30mummyof1

urggh was up at 6 something this morning, it's been a long time since that has happened as Harry is usually so good but he wasn't himelf this morning that's for sure, bless him. Oh well got loads done, and put him back to bed at 7.15 at which point Thomas woke up! :haha: 
Got lots of errands to run today...picking up things, shopping, taking things back etc.. then i think i will need a nap at lunchtime :sleep: zzz


----------



## MrsPTTC

Bless you Rach :( I suppose 6 isn't too bad..I usually get up at 6.20 but had a lie in today as I'm on a late shift.

AS what's going on with you Hun? Been seeing your Facebook updates, you & OH split up again? Have you tested yet? 

x


----------



## laura_2010

Ooooh... Angel woke up at 7.30.. excited that its book day at school they get to dress up... and nico was first this morn 8ish and then starla not long after... Gotta chilled out day today.. Aww I hate having 1 of those bussy bussy days soooo much to do.. and Shopping is soo stressful trying to get a twin trolley they always seem to be right at the back of the trolley pack :dohh: then its doing the shopiing and being stopped asking Q ( dnt mind that ) and then packing the car ect ect.... then unpacking lol... :coffee: break!! Weather crap as well here soo no good even going out walking... Had my first app with MW yesterday shes booked me in for a scan and will send me the dates through.. :thumbup: everyhting else ok... been told about the c-sec scare thing about it can open up and bleed!!! wow didnt know this she did say tho its rare!! :wacko:
xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

I got Faceboook :flower:


----------



## deafgal01

Yeah I saw these statuses too- what's going on with u as? Hope the test have good news for you.

Laura- you can add me on fb if u want. Let me know if u want me to pm you if you don't already have me on fb.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Laura pm me your fb details as i'm on there too :thumbup: :)

i'm just not used to it mrsp! You'll be fine when baby p comes along then! :thumbup:
Got loads done though, and just got Harry up now. Seems to be fine now, just had some breakfast. So much easier with just one boy to contend with thats for sure! don't know how you get anything done Laura!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, awww sounds like weve all been up early! Poppy had me up at 12.30am for a feed (she'd only taken 2oz before bed as she was so exhausted after a busy day yesterday) so i expected a wake up call, then she slept ti 7 so not so bad. I can see her second bottom tooth cutting now aswell so no wonder she is soooo cranky and off her food, 2 at once! eeeekkk! Hoping shes back too her normal cheerful self soon then! :thumbup:

wow the twins sleep till late Laura! Dont think Poppy has ever slept past 7.30! What time do they both go too bed? Do they nap well during day? Awww i bet you cant wait too see your little bubba bouncing around! yes ive heard about the section scar reopening but its very very rare, think thats what is putting me off TTC before a year as my scar is still very painful!!! Am sure you will be fine though hun!:hugs:

Awww i wish i was on facebook too catch up with you all! 

Hope your ok AS!:hugs: xx


----------



## MrsMM24

I saw the updates as well, I hope you are ok *JODI*! :hugs:


:wave: Hi Ladies!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just back from a&e, with poor little Thomas. He was messing on the sofa and went head first into the corner of the table. Luckily avoided stitches just glued up, bless him. Funny thing was he told the nurse it was his finger hurting, so he got a plaster for his finger too!
omg so scary, nothing prepares you for when they hurt themselves. The amount of blood was crazy, urggh.


Hope everyone else ok :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww noooo! Poor little Thomas! Lots of hugs sent his way:hugs: All that blood must have been so scarey! Im not good with blood. Eeeekkk! Glad hes okay though, aww bless saying his finger hurt how cute! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah no Rach, poor Thomas :( bless him. Bet he feels like a little soldier now with his bandages he he. Hope he heals quick. 

Laura pm me your email address too & I'll find you.

Claire I wish you were on fb too! Though to be fair you're not missing a lot & it's so addictive, I guess you can't miss what you've never had lol. My dh isn't on, he hates it & calls it facelift :haha: tbh I'm glad he's not on I think I'd get jealous of the ladies on there :blush: 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes think he's enjoying the extra attention, had a spare peppa pig present so we gave him that for being so brave and he got to eat 'Daddy cereal' this morning. 
Got to keep bandage on for 1wk so it stays dry which might be tricky.


----------



## laura_2010

Awww poor Thomas... Couple of yrs bk angel and the dog tryed to fit through the stair gate way at the same time Oooops! well angel ended up going flying and banged her head on the floor and then was sick :dohh: took her straight A n E no stiiches tho but they kept her in over night.. they jst scare you sooo much!
Hpe he feels better this morn... :hugs:

Well they have there last bottle 9ish and then nico somtimes gets up around 3ish for one.. then thats it till 8ish then bottle time... then 9.30-10ish they go back to sleep.. there both fast on now... then they will have another nap later on as well... The childrens centre ppl still class them as being 6 weeks behind.. :wacko:
Noticed with them both from being born allways put them next to each other and never been really bothered at all.. didnt even look at each other but.. Recently they been holding hand :hugs: its sooo cute and starla seems the naughty one as she throws things she took nicos dummy of him and throw it! Its crazy what they get up to... Who else has a dummy? xxx :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh dear, yes they do scare you so much :sad1:

ahh bless them, must be so cute to see :) 

Thomas had a dummy but Harry doesn't, he's a thumb sucker! We did try Harry with one but he wasn't really interested, where as Thomas loved it straight away!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh no Rach a thumbsucker! :shock: I know from experience you can never get that thumb away! I hope to god mine has a dummy, in fact I'll be encouraging it as soon as I see a thumb in it's mouth lol :haha:.

Laura how cute them holding hands, bless :cloud9: 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm not sure you can stop it really, he doesn't suck it all the time luckily. Just really if he's upset and then when he falls asleep. It is really cute when i put him to bed though and he rolls over and the thumb goes in. Hope he won't be still doing when he's older :shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww thats so cute Laura! Bless them! I put Poppy down at 7.30 and she sleeps til 6-7ish but does wake for a bottle most nights, its never at sametime either so i dont know if she will have me up at midnight or 4am! But shes really good and goes straight too sleep afterwards! Its a dummy for us aswell, shes had it since 2 days old! Lol! I dont encourage her too have it very often its mainly just for her naptimes. Shes not had it all all while shes been teething but its back in her mouth today! We call it her plug! Lol! :thumbup:

Poppy is at her grandparents tonight so me n DH are off out on piss! I cant bloody wait! Just opened a bottle of coors light and am swigging it as i type. Mmmmmm....bloody lovely!! Might even have a sneaky ciggy or 2 tonight! Eeeee naughty mammy i am! Ha ha!:haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Have a great night Claire! :thumbup: mine is next week :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope you've had a great night Claire. I'm full to the brim off my meal with my parents & in laws, was fab! I look preggo tonight but tomorrow the bump will be gone <sigh> but I'm sure it'll be back tomorrow night. Body is strange! 

No once Harry's started on his thumb you can't really stop it now, hopefull he'll grow out of it - something I unfortunately didn't! :blush: But I agree it looks too bloody cute! :) x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well girls it looks like me n DH are splitting up. I think we've ran the distance and i just cant take anymore. I deserve better. Just dont know where too go from here. Am devestated. He wants his single life so let him get on with it. Thanks for being such good friends. xxx


----------



## deafgal01

Babyhopes- that's awful but you're right to let him go if the stupid man prefers a single life. You deserve so much better- same goes for your baby!


----------



## KendraNoell

I just got caught up over the past few days... wasn't expecting to see that Claire :*( I'm sorry, is there any way he could have just said something hurtful but doesn't really want to be single? We're having problems at home again too but I've pretty much given him an ultimatum so we will see how things go :( You need facebook!

If anyone hasn't added me already my email is [email protected] if you want to find me there :) I have some of you but not all :)

I've been so so sick the last week! It's driving me batty! Most of the symptoms are gone now except for SO MUCH CONGESTION! Its hard to sleep, constantly coughing and blowing my nose, its just gross. I wish it would go away, now that I've given it to pretty much everyone else as well :(

Congrats Laura! I couldn't imagine getting pregnant any time soon lol. Actually we haven't DTD in months :( between my surgery and now being sick and when I'm not sick I'm tired or he's tired... he's been asking about it lately but I went off BC because there was no point since we weren't DTD so I told him he had to wrap it if he wanted some and he's not too interested... I'm not risking it at all though!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh Claire, i am so sorry hun. What happened last night? Things can be said when drink is involved which are not meant as they are said exactly.Maybe that's the case? I don't know.
We are all here for you, hope you come back on. Massive :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Nooo Claire :nope: gutted for you hun, I hope it can be saved. I agree with Rach things can be said when drunk & its just the drink talking. Sending huge :hug: & my hand for you to slap DH with the stupid man :growlmad: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Kendra sorry to hear youre having problems too :hugs2:. Will add you on Facebook x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes sorry you're having problems too Kendra, having kids does put a lot of pressure on a relationship :sad1: Especially in the early days. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Kendra I've added you, it's Christine x


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh mrsp, still?! eek hope Harry gives it more easily :shrug: Maybe i should have forced the dummy thing a bit more now but i just thought oh at least his thumb is always there where as we were always having to go into Thomas's room and search for dummy's and pop them back in!


----------



## MrsPTTC

From time to time :wacko: embarrasing or what!!! I am determined not to have a thumbsucker now ha ha x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope you have more luck with a dummy then hun :) Think there's plus's and minus's with everything. Saw a friend the other day who's got twins, they have comfort blankets instead of dummy's or anything and she says she gets dirty looks from people when she's out because the blankets always look grubby!

Claire...let us know what's going on hun..thinking of you x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, awww thanks for your support. Well me n DH are okay! It was kind of my fault really, we were having a lovely night then i decided too get on the white wine and it all went wrong from there!:growlmad: Everything ive been wanting too say too DH over past 6 months all came flooding out in rage along with a rant of verbal abuse! And he said he'd had enough and was leaving so i told him too go and get on with his single life! Anyway he didnt leave and we dtd all night! And this morning realised id forgot yesterdays pill (again!) so i took both today and then threw up in toilet half hour later! Bloody hell!!!! Am so fookin hungover today and feel a right idiot but things did need too be said and after a white wine they were! Eeeekkk! Anyway we've had good chat this morn and we okay just struggling too juggle a new baby and still keep the fun going and we both getting down. But were not the only ones too go through this and were a pretty strong couple so we just hoping it will all blow over soon!:thumbup:

Thanks again girls, i couldnt stay away for long id miss you all too much!!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh glad everything is ok was worried about you, i have the tendancy to do that as well rather than say things as they crop up and then they go off on one etc..
Keep taking the pills as you should and then it 'should' be ok hun x

Yes babies do have a habit of changing everything, i'm suprised anyone manages to have time/energy to have more than 2 and that's if you do it early enough! before they are shouting or getting out of bed when they like! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: eeee Claire you're funny chick, it was all over then you bonked all night! Sorry to laugh, I was gutted for you this morn,but drink does strange things to people! We sometimes get argumentative after a drink, though only occasionally & not at all at the minute with baby P on the way! I'm so pleased things are ok Hun :thumbup:

Rach I know someone with a child with a blanky too & theirs is also scruffy! The LO won't let them take it away to wash it lol.

X


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh forgot to tell you all the funny story from this morning!

I was in bed and Thomas came in and pulled the duvet back. Pointed at my lady bits and said "what's that called Mummy"? "is that your bum"?! i just couldn't stop laughing and then he said "is it fantastic!!" :rofl: so i said to oh earlier what we going to call lady bits as we have winkle for boys so we're going for fu fu! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl:

As for the blankets, they can say they are really loved. Obviously kids make it darn near impossible to clean the blankets or anything they love to keep with them.

Baby hopes- glad things worked out. Whew!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: at Rach & her fantastic fu fu! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:rofl: oh that made me smile mrsp! and thats a struggle today been up most of the night with stomach bug thing, solidering on today as my oh has to work but still in pain. Anyone want to look after a baby and 3yr old!:sick:


----------



## deafgal01

30- send them my way. Maybe they'll remind me why I'm lucky to get the sleep I have right now. :rofl:


----------



## laura_2010

Oh No claire.. :cry: Here for you if you need to chat hun... xx :hugs:xx
It must be hard.. xx

Haha :haha: how funny can they be!! lol I call them the same lol... Angel once we was shopping and there was a man but he was dresses as a lady and we could all see this angel shouts ( mum.. is that a man or a lady? ) well I just said comon and walked off but she wouldnt stop asking lol... :blush:


----------



## laura_2010

Didnt read all this last page :dohh: But soo glad evryhting is better for you claire.. if we didnt have up n downs we wouldnt be normal ay :thumbup:

Angel has a blanket but doesnt mind it being washed.. tho but wont take it out with her only in the house and car lol...:haha:
haha.. we havent dtd since soo off it atm... too tired...

Haha DG.. :haha: yeah get sleep why you can.. Luckly i do get some sleep somtimes in day if OH is home..

Gosh all I can hear is 2 jumparoos bouncing up n dwn ( squeeking ) lol... there so funny in them they both stop togehter then 1 will bounce the other will follow.. haha!!

Have you felt anything yet mrsPttc? xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Claire. I am happy to see you and OH had make up s*x! :happydance:

How are all of my ladies? Mrs pptc and mms24 feeling ok?

AFM. Looks like I am out. Took two blue dye tests..BFP (LIAR) and 2 6 DAY EARLY FRERS = BFN. So I am going with the FRER. ME AND OH broke up so it looks like my days on BNB will be for lurking and checking in only. Love you ladies!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

oh ya..my negative FRER


----------



## MrsMM24

*JODI,* I hope that you give it a couple more days as the blue dye test could be right, just early. You're not out yet! Sooo very sorry to hear about you and OH, I saw a little on FB and the ladies and myself had been worried. I hope you are holding up well Hun!:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: As, you aren't out yet. Not til the stupid fat lady sings!!!! Sorry that you're having trouble with your oh again. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thank you ladies you are all so loving and kind but my Frer should show something by now..I will never buy a blue dye again if I ever ttc,

OH and I cannot get it together. The age difference, her being bipolar and not wanting to help me financially or hardly at all with Gi has taken its toll..All we do/did is argue..I will keep you all updated. But I just think I am out..Love you!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hug: AS! Tell me to but out but some of the things I've heard on here and on fb about your OH, you don't sound happy at all and I wonder if cooling things would be for the best. A few of your friends on fb seem happy that you're not together any more so things must have been very bad :( Whatever you decide though we are here to support you :hugs2: As for a baby, if your OH wasn't supporting you financially or even emotionally, would you still consider TTC without her? I can imagine being a single parent very hard but sounds like you may as well have been a single parent anyway if she was no help? :shrug: Just if you are longing for another baby and time isn't on your side?

As for the BFP - I don't want to get your hopes up but the photo of the FRER - I'm sure I can see a line??? Line eye maybe, it's a while since I've seen tests lol :wacko: Give it a few more days. As DG says, it aint over til the fat :witch: sings!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think the same as mrsp as, don't think it's just my screen being dirty! :shrug: Try another in a day or 2 :)
:hugs: to you sure it must be so frustrating and difficult to know what to do but from what i know i think you'll do just fine on your own! :kiss:

Thank god i am feeling better now...just hope it lasts..has been a very hard day. oh has been trying to help where he can but when his phone rings every 5mins it's difficult and obviously he isn't paid to be juggling a sick missus and 2 kids plus his job!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh no Rach, must've missed your post about being ill, bless you :( DH's friend, partner & their baby have all had sickness bugs, think they're doing the rounds in the UK at the minute. Hope you get better soon :hugs:.

x 

P.s Glad I'm not the only one seeing things! I thought I saw it on my mobile but my cover is scratched & not the cleanest lol, but I also checked it on the laptop & think something is there...


----------



## MrsPTTC

AS, my DH has seen the pic of the FRER & also reckons there's a line! (and he hasn't a clue with things like this!) I really think it's a :bfp: in fact I'm convinced! If not it's awesome evap! I think buy some different pink dye tests, even IC's & test in a couple of days x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks mrsp, still got woken up with pains and diarrhea again in night but at least this morning i am ok, never want to go through that again without having oh's mum to call on for help with boys :sad1: she's great :)

as, what do you think?? could we be right?!! I hope so hun, you so deserve it x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Glad you feeling better Rach! I had suckness and diarhhea last week, only lasted 24 hours but wasnt much fun! 

Ugh rough night with Poppy last night, she was up at 11, 2.30, 3, 4 then wide awake at 6! Am tired!!!! She kept rolling over onto her tummy with her arm through the bar of the cot! And she also drank 3 5oz bottles of milk so am wondering if she having a griwth spurt/wonder week? Last time she slept as bad it lasted 5 nights! Eeeekkk! 

AS im sure i can see a line on that FRER too! Good luck with todays tests! So sorry bout you and OH. Sending you lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Defo sounds like she's having a growth spurt hun, it's usually 3,6 and 12mths. Thomas was textbook for growth spurts and they used to last 1/2 wks where he'd wake up a few times during the night zzz poor you, will you be able to grab a nap during the day? x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yes u think its a growth spurt too as shes just polished off half a weetabix and a piece of toast for breakfast and shes never done that! She has a cple spoonfuls normally but she was starving! Bless! Think i'll have a nap this afty with her, we'll cuddle up on sofa n watch jeremy kyle! Lol! Poppy seems too be hitting every growth spurt and sleep regression aswell! How has Harry been, have they bothered him? x


----------



## Flowerbaby

just notice im making loads of typo errors! Im on my iphone and my long nails are hitting wrong keys! Sorry! Ha ha! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

babyhopes2011 said:


> Think i'll have a nap this afty with her, we'll cuddle up on sofa n watch jeremy kyle!



:rofl: Poppy will love that I'm sure! :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

No not noticed them with Harry hun :) Just hope he carries on being so chilled :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

as, how are you hun? any news? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

I was thinking the same thing Rach! Any more lines AS? You ok?

As most of you know from fb I had my MW appt yesterday and got to listen to the heart beat! Totally put my mind at rest as I was a little worried due to the lack of bump... Also bought the pram yesterday! Got a compromise as the pram I loved M&P Sola was no good for taking the dog out (as gorgeous as it was) but the one DH liked with the great wheels (mothercare My3) didn't look the best & had no separate carry cot. But I was in Mothercare yesterday and mentioned I liked the Quinny buzz if it wasn't for the front wheel and it turns out you can buy an off road tyre for it! So MIL and I went back last night to check how it fits in the car and it's fine so she ordered it as it was on offer :happydance: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Question for you ladies - moses basket stand - rocking or normal? I've seen rocking stands that lean to the side when the baby is in it (con) but then babies love being rocked to sleep (pro) :shrug: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

onion mrsp! :wohoo: I loved getting a new fruit every week until you get to water melon and then your mind starts thinking omg a watermelon is HUGE how does that fit in there or get out more to the point!!

ahh lovely to hear it isn't it :cloud9:

um well ours kinda rocked not much though, and it was bit wobbley when it did! You can rock them in your arms of course and then put them in and then there is if they get used to being rocked to sleep you will need to keep doing this.... Not all babies like rocking either 
Thomas loved it, Harry wasn't fussed with it...just things to consider :)
so if i was buying one(we were given ours) yes i think i would get a rocking one hun :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for the advice Rach! :thumbup: I was also thinking this about them getting used to being rocked to sleep...hmmm...Not sure what to do for the best really..
Thanks for the onion congrats! I still don't know how an onion is bigger than an avocado which I was last week though?? :wacko: Once you hit so many weeks you stay some fruits for a few weeks I think, I'm happy at the minute when it changes every week :) x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls! Congrats on being an onion MrsP!! Yes i always thought some fruit/veg were bigger the week before! Lol! I use too go into Tesco and have a look at the different sizes! Such a geek i was! Hee hee! We had a wooden rocking crib but i hardly ever rocked it, was worried Poppy might throw up as it wasnt the smoothest of rockers! Lol! Was quite fast once it got going! Lol! Was given too me by my SIL so i didnt choose it but TBH i would defo use it again as it was nice too push it gently as she was going over.

How are we all today?? Hope you all well! Poppy is back too STTN! Yaayyy! 7-7 am chuffed! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

That's great Claire, go Poppy! :thumbup:

All good here, having a quiet week after last week not really seeing anyone just chilling at home with my boys :) 
Looking forward to saturday as boys staying at inlaws...not because we can have a drink or 2, not because we can have a lie in on sunday morning but just because it will be one night i won't have to battle with Thomas to eat his dinner!! although the other things sound good too! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww bless! Is Thomas still not eating very well hun? I know my nephew, whi is a nightmare eater, just lives on hotdogs at the minute, thats all my SIL can get into him! Not the best i know but think shes is fed up with battling with him for now! Little tinkers atent they! Are you and OH goin out anywhere this weekend then? My DH is going out sat night so me n Pops staying in but got a free night sun as my parents got her so think we might go to cinema, no drinking for me this weekend!!:wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep still being a bugger!, with everything though not just wanting one thing. Even if i give him what he asks for he still just messes with it :grr: 
He's had periods of being like this before but has never lasted as long as this! 

We are going to a 30th birthday party then i'm hoping we can slope off earlyish and go to the pub! although my oh doesn't seem that enthusiastic about it yet..god he's changed!
Yes stay off the wine for a bit! :haha: cinema/meal's are still fun as you can't do them whenever you want anymore!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi *CLAIRE*! :wave:


So glad you are having a more quiet week *30*.


*AFM*, all is well, still feel "kinda" pregnant, and counting down till we are at the doc on the 8th at 1:00pm EST. 4 more days... the waits are killer. Not until then will I feel ok with using a ticker. Other than the wait, all is well, not too many symptoms, Super fatigued (could cry I'm so sleepy) BBs still sore in the mornings and evenings and bloat is ridiculous. I have scare CM, it builds so around evening it is more and creamy but dry through the day although it doesn't feel like I'm dry... FXD!

CONGRATS *MRSP* on an Onion!


How is everyone else doing?:hi:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yes i think its a safe bet for me too stay off wine this weekend. :wacko:

Im off to docs tmor too discuss contraception! This pill is crap coz as no sooner am i late taking it then i start bleeding, had 4 bleeds this month, was thinkin of depo injection but heard awful things so will c wot she recommends. I dont mind just tracking my ovulation and stayin out of dh's way at O time but think he wants me too be protected 24/7 for now! Boooo! Lol! :dohh:


Eeeekkkk Poppy is 6 months old tomorrow! Where has 6 months gone? She is getting cheekier by the day, Shes into pinching food out of my hands and off my plate at min, she will eat anything she can get her hands on! Little tinker!:baby: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Doc will prob recommend coil hun, they all seem to be into the more LT methods. Think its actually because its cheaper for the nhs! 

goodluck mrsmm not long now :) :thumbup: all sounds good

crikey 6mths already, i know it flies. Harry's 10mths on 17th. Talking of Harry i better go and get him up as its nearly half 4! :dohh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay for Poppy STTN Claire! What you planning to see at the pics on Sunday? Dh & I are going on sat to see Taken 2, #1 was soooo good but have heard a review on radio1 this afternoon & they only gave it 2/5 :growlmad: I'll not tell DH :haha:

Oh Rach Thomas _still_ being parky with his food? Little tinker. Enjoy your night with DH.

Thanks Mrsmm! Bet you can't wait for Monday! Hope time goes quick for you. Any MS? 

God girls my back has been killing me :sad1: I've had a few problems even before my BFP but didn't see the point in seeing the docs as there's so little they can do for back problems. It's fine through the day as long as I don't stand up & still for too long but nights in bed have been terrible :growlmad: it's not cos of the bump as I've hardly got one, but I'm sure pregnancy has made it worse... I can't bare to think about how bad it'll get when I'm heavily preggo :nope: x


----------



## MrsMM24

*MRSP* not really anymore, I had a bout with it with no vomit for about 5 days up until yesterday, that was the first day I noticed I was no longer sick. I hope that means that I am going to be lucky and not the more obvious....


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yep I think that means you are lucky Mrsmm! I didn't have much at all but what I did have didn't start til about 7 weeks & went by about 13/14 weeks. Everyone is different & some people are lucky :thumbup:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Can be to do with nerves if the baby is lying awkwardly and not just extra weight though hun, might be that. :( i had sciatica with Harry so feel your pain, not nice. :(

Try not to worry mrsmm, know its easy to say but I didn't really have nausea with Thomas only if i smelt something like meat cooking otherwise nothing.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ahh did you? Did you find anything to help? Any special pillows? Hmm don't know much about sciatica compared to other back pain but it could be that if it's related to nerves. Before I was pg I once couldn't get out of bed without using both hands & had to lower myself onto the toilet :haha: it was bloody painful but only lasted a few hours. And I only get it every now & then. Fxd for a good sleep tonight! Someone at work asked if I was ok today as I looked grey & washed out! I should've told her I was just preparing for motherhood :rofl: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

um no don't think i did really sorry, getting out of bed was excruitating sometimes and going upstairs too. Yes pregnancy and motherhood even isn't glamourous! makes you wonder why we do it to ourselves but of course it is all worth it :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Well, I am going into what would be my 8th week so I stay a little worried until I hear a HB... Waiting until then is only symptom spotting and that's hit or miss. I still have an elevated temp, but the sickness is gone and smells aren't bothering me. Just hoping that all is well on Monday.... 

Any big plans for the weekend ladies?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Night out tommorow for me, babysitter for boys :thumbup: looking forward to it, otherwise just catching up with the inlaws as they have been on hols and chilling :)
and you?


----------



## MrsMM24

I plan to sleep my way into my doc appt on Monday :haha: I have no plans, just to rest and relax. No cleaning, no clothes washing, just maybe sitting outside watching DD play outside at most.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!

Well been too docs and looks like im gona get coil fitted but not for another 8 weeks as the doctor has recommended me coming off pill and having 2 natural cycles before i get it fitted just too rule out any undiagnosed bleeding with me bleeding so much on pill, im sure its just thro me missing pills though but will do as im told! So gona get myself some opks so i can keep track of when im o'ing and stay away from DH! Or maybe not!! Hee hee! Im gona have coil fitted for 6 months or so then take it out, apparently your fertile immediately so thats great and you dont get periods on it! Whahooooo!!! 

MrsMM, you take it easy this weekend hun! Am sure all will be great at your docs appt! Will you have a scan? I really feel this is your forever baby hun xxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes me too mrsmm :) You so deserve it to be x

I suffered from bleeds when i first went back on pill if i forgot one hun, now it doesn't happen not that i do it very often but you know what i mean! so hopefully it is just that.:hugs:

Have started on the wine already, been one of those days! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Sorry bout your back MrsP, not much fun when your in pain and preggers! Hope it feels better soon, i never suffered with my back but did get really achey hips! I just took paracetamol if i needed it, i also had a pregnancy v shaped pillow which i slept with between my legs and that seemed too help my hipache not sure if it could help your back too? I also had reflexology throught my pregnancy which defo helped with my aches and pains!:thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Rach you lucky thing! I could just down a glass myself! Id love too stay on pill but been back on it 4 months now and its same bleeding every month, am fed up with it!! Enjoy your night hun xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Think i'm going to need more wine...my younger brother has just text me to say he's engaged! was kinda expecting it but it's still hit me quite hard. Obviously happy for him but just always thought i would be first if you know what i mean.. :cry: 

I would say it was about the 4th or 5th month of taking it before i could get away with missing one hun. :shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well congrats too your brother but i know how you feeling chick as i remember the day my younger brother rang and told me i was gona be an auntie and my SIL was preggo. I was so excited on the phone but cried my eyes out when i put it down, i was gutted that he was having babies before me and i wasnt having my parents first grandchild! I was overmoon fir my brother but felt sick inside, It made me more determined to talk DH into having them tho!:thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: Rach, your OH will get there, just needs a kick lol, & it'll be all the more special as you've been waiting so long :thumbup:

I was wondering about one of those pillows Claire, must do some googling! I slept a bit better last night, still had some pain though. My BFF had the coil & got preggo straight away, definitely sounds like the right way to go. I'd never EVER go back on the depo jab, I had it about 9 or 10 years ago.I had spotting all the time & it can take forever to get fertile again, many ladies on here really regret it.

Mrsmm I'd stop temping if I were you Hun, it sounds like you're getting stressed out :hugs: Not long til your appt now! I'm sure everything will be ok!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks girls, feel ok about it today, just jealous my oh hasn't proposed yet rather than unhappy that my brother has if you know what i mean! part of me excited now as well.
Don't think my mum will be happy though as she doesn't like her..oh dear..might be an interesting day!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh dear nothing worse than your MIL not liking you I'd imagine!

How was your night out Hun?

Really enjoyed taken 2 last night, then picked up a Chinese, dh had some wine (lucky bugger) & then watched another film insomnia (old) & I kept falling asleep! Very tired past 9pm these days. Back been hurting again last 2 nights :( Forgot to say, on Friday got a call from the midwife to say they'd checked my urine from tues & I've got a water infection! I wonder how many infections I've had that I didn't know about as I'm usually in pain with them! Weird...

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

hey hun,

hmmm well yes and no! The parts i can remember were great yes but me and the oh had a big falling out when we got home over things i was saying to him however i couldn't remember saying them so i was crying because he was having a go and i obviously couldn't really defend myself as i didn't know why i said it! 
but apparently we had make up :sex: which i can't actually remember, woops! :rofl:
and ouch my poor head. Drank so much wine its crazy and we left party about 10ish as well! Wine is evil stuff!

mmm chinese sounds nice, i've got that hangover feeling where i just want to eat and eat. Think we're going to go for a roast bit later. but i could murder a beef pot noodle and fried bread! :haha:

Just got boys back, Thomas had a harry's t-shirt on, didn't think i had to tell the mil who's clothes were who's! the sleeves even finished half way down his arms! :rofl:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh yes wine is evil Rach! Thats exactly what happened with me, DH and wine last weekend! Turned me into a evil witch! A few hometruths were said too him tho! Lol! Felt awful next day! We are now goin out this afternoon too our local but gona stick too lager! DH is quite badly hungover from his night out last night so we wont be having a mad one! Thank goodness! Lol! 

Yes MrsP that is strange that you didnt notice water infection as they normally quite painful. Are they gona give you anything for it? Mmmm chinese does sound good, that was the one thing i couldnt stand when i was pregnant though and its my usual favourite takeaway! 

Anybody watch Xfactor last night? Eeeekk c'mon the lad from Boro! Hes really good isnt he! Yaaayyyy!!! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I don't normally drink that much of it, more of a bacardi and coke girl when i go out but there wasn't any so had no chance! :dohh:
I'm still not sure what i said even now! but it really upset him :sad1:

beef pot noodle down, and feeling better already :happydance:

what time did he get home then Claire? 
Just about to watch xfactor now, omg there's going to be 2 drama kings this year! There's actually someone from Swindon in this year, 1st time ever! Jahmene. I'm not massively keen on him though.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ahhh i think jahmene is soooo sweet, bless him! Didnt realise he was from Swindon! Hes really really good, just so bloody nervous bless him! Awww i hate it when you camt remember what was said its crap isnt it! Its defo wine thats the demon! Well DH got home at 11am this morning! He stayed at a friends as they went out straight from work yesterday so left his car there then stopped over as we live quite away fromwhere they went out, apparently they didnt go too bed til 6am! Am thinkin there may have been more than drink involved last night knowing the lads he went out with! Hes quite worse for wear but trying too pull himself round for my benefit as we've not got Poppy tonight but i keep catching him secretly dying out of the corner of my eye! Lol!:haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

would he not tell you if he'd done anything more? crikey 6am that's going to hurt, think we must have been asleep by 12, although who know's might have been later! Going to stick with bacardi next time that's for sure :thumbup:
Least he's trying i guess! :haha:

Yes he is sweet... Loving your boy from Middlesborough, and MK1 so far.:)


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: at your MIL Rach! How funny :) Can't believe you've now had a fight after Claire last week! Wine is evil but I lurve it! My last proper drink was 29th June! :wacko: sometimes I miss it, sometimes I don't. Got DH's company function next weekend, I usually drink a canny bit of wine & we get a free taxi or minibus back but this year I'm driving... We could go & get the free ride & I could have a couple of drinks but means we have to stay til the end but these days I'm too tired! 

Yes Claire they've told my dr to have a prescription ready for me tomorrow but I have dentist tomorrow night so can't pick it up til tues...I do feel a little funny today like an infections coming on but it's certainly not the horrible cystitis pain thank god! Yep that lad from Middlesbrough is good, is he called John? Or did I make that up? It was a mixed bag last night, some were brilliant, some were average, but none awful, even that Rylan wasn't too bad :haha:.

I'm at a wedding do tonight & really CBA, dh not going so I'm meeting a couple of ladies from work & sitting with them, but it's Sunday night, I just want to curl up on the sofa with dh! I went to mothercare with MIL this morning & got a few more bits for baby P, I have LOADS! :rofl:

Hope everyone else is well :hugs:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I love it too, but will just have the odd glass, not 2 bottles like my oh reckons i had. I didn't have any idea as my glass just kept being filled! so rude not to drink it :haha:

oh yeah, cystitis is horrible. I have cried with pain..:cry:Hope you get the medication before anything painful/uncomfortable starts hun x

Just had a yummy roast, going to put boys to bed and then going to watch telly in bed. :) x factor results tonight...think that band will be in bottom 2, not sure who else though :shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls! Well had a good night last night, i just stuck too lager so no arguments! Yaaayyy! Had an indian afterwards it was lovely but its killed me all night! Ugh! Had worst stomach ache n farts! Not attractive! Lol!:wacko:

Well af here today so im officially not on any BC for 8 weeks now! Eeeekk! I might put an ovulation ticker up just so i can track where i am in my cycle for cple months!:thumbup:

Totally shocked at xfactor, i thought that group would go out! Think Hary Barlow was pissed off at Louis changing his mind wasnt he! Ooohhh fireworks already!!

Good luck today MrsMM hope your appt goes well x:hugs:

Anybody heard anything from AS?? x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Gary not Hary Barlow, damn bloody iphone! Lol!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah can't hurt to know where you are hun :winkwink: 

Glad you had a good night hun, no boozing for me this weekend. but i am meeting Gino D'acampo on saturday at a local italian restaurant! can't wait :wohoo:

X factor has been rediculous for last few yrs hasn't it, good acts going and joke acts staying. I mean i quite like Rylan but in that sing off there was no contest between who was better! i wish i could stop watching it but i can't help it! :haha:

oh working away in Warrington till tomorrow, so just me and the boys. I should have saved some crap telly to watch tonight! :rofl:


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG Gino d'campo! Eeeekkk i think hes quite sexy! How come you meeting him on sat? How fab you lucky thing!!:happydance: dH is off too a Tattoo convention all weekend so me n Poppy having a girlie weekend with my BF and her little girl! Should be fun :thumbup:

Well i put me a little ticker up and if i O when i use too then its gona happen the weekend that me n DH have booked too go away for a raunchy weekend Ohhh nooo! :wacko: will just have too use pull out method as i hate bloody condoms! :growlmad:

I love the xfactor its just fab isnt it! Ha ha! I actually wish it was in tonight aswell, am gutted it isnt!


----------



## 30mummyof1

He's doing a book signing, think the owner is mates with him or something so should get a chance to chat to him as it's only a small restaurant fx! not that i would know what to say mind! :haha:

uh oh, make sure you remember!! :winkwink: though wouldn't be the end of the world would it?! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

I know i wouldnt know what too say too him either, think id just want him too talk too me in his sexy italian accent!!! Will have too think of a good question too ask him! Ugh think id go all giddy tbh! Lol! 

No it wouldnt be end of world but its not perfect time right now but when is it ever!! Id rather wait til Poppy is 1 but if it were too happen then so be it, but i very much doubt it as DH will pull out for sure!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes have a think for me! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

As posted something on fb the other day but other than that, i've not heard a peep out of her.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww am taking Poppy too baby massage tmor! We starting a 5 week course! Am soooo lookin forward too it! Did you take the boys Rach? Everytime i tell people they look at me funny as if im taking her too some bloody thai massage parlour! Lol! Suppose too be really nice for them and helps with teething pain and help STTN. Hmmm...not sure tho! x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi DG!!! How are you hun?? xx


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: quietly stalking these days. I've had a busy weekend. Kinda bummed cuz I'm ovulating right around this time and the cycle's gonna go to waste (even though we did the deed).


----------



## 30mummyof1

No i didn't Claire, although did consider it with Thomas. Think i just didn't get round to it really more than anything. :shrug: Think it'll be well worth giving a go :thumbsup:

:hi: dg


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: 30!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww DG you never know hun, you might get a nice surprise when you least expecting it!! :hugs:

Well just put Poppy too bed coz she knackered after being at my mams and she only drank 3oz milk n fell asleep! Normally has 6-7oz before bed so i guess she will have me up about 1am for a feed! Think we gona have an early one anyway.:sleep:


----------



## deafgal01

Baby- I think I've kind of lost all faith in that hope. It will happen with the help from drs now but naturally on its own, I highly doubt it cuz from all the tests we've had done, apparently the sperms aren't getting out. :shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks *HOPES*!! The appointment went well... so I added a ticker yesterday! I wrote about it fully in my journal!


:wave: *DG*, hang in there Hun, more times than not, I have seen when you think the cycle is not going to be the one for whatever reason, I agree with 30, it is a surprise unlike any other! GL:dust:

:hi *30*! 

Miss you *JODI*!:wave:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls how are we all??

MrsMM thats fantastic news have left you a little message in your journal! xx

Awww Poppy loved baby massage, she giggled all way through it and it felt so rewarding as she was enjoying it soooo much! She was such a good girl! We took her swimming this morning aswell so she completely shattered now!:sleep:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless her, she might sttn tonight then! fx :thumbup:

cooking Thomas his favourite dinner tonight, well that's what he says it is anyway, we shall see! chicken casserole. Please please let me have 1 night where i don't have to fight with him!

oh is home now too :) did anyone watch enders where Lola's baby was taken away? i watched it earlier in tears seemed so unfair :sad1:


----------



## Flowerbaby

I dont watch enders very often so am not sure whats goin on right now! Im more a corrie girl! Yes am hopin she will too! She sttn again last night but i did give her extra cple oz before i went too bed too top her up n she slept til 7 so was pleased. So fingers x'd she takes more milk at bedtime tnight. 

Awww hope Thomas eats his dinner then hun! Must be a chore every night having too get him too eat! Mmmm i like chicken casserole, we havin piri piri chicken in pitta bread with wedges tonight! Am sooo hungry now but will cook when Poppy gone too bed so can chill n eat with DH!:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

we like both here! oh included! :haha:

We've got used to eating at 6ish now because of boys so don't have to wait long :wohoo:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Where is everyone today? what's new?!
as are you ok? :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Oh I'm just staying busy- got homework to study for midterms this week. Nice distraction.


----------



## 30mummyof1

You are so good! :haha: I'm so glad i don't have to study anymore...don't know how many years i did what with college then uni then accountancy exams urrghh!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi ladies!

Im here, just had a a busy couple of days! Poppy was completely wiped out last night, she slept from 7-7 then had a full bottle and slept til 9am! she has been shattered all day again today bless her, think i must have worn her out doing too many activities! lol! We went too Toddlers today which was canny, the mams are okay but i can see its a bit clicky so will see how it goes!:shrug::thumbup:

Awwww dont study too hard DG! I was never very good at studying when i was at school, i was always distracted by boys! lol! :coolio:

Did Thomas enjoy his casserole Rach? hope so!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Where is MrsP these days???? Hope you okay chick xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good girl for sleeping through :thumbup: think that will be Harry tomorrow. He has a swimming lesson at 2pm and then his underwater photoshoot at 4.15 when he normally naps from 12-4/4.30! :sleep: Can't wait to see pics though :)

Nope he didn't barely touched it :grr: it wasn't the best to be honest, used one of those packet ones where you put everything in the bag, should have just stuck to normal way of doing it but even so he could have eaten all the mash. 
Today we had pasta, he ate some but barely enough to feed a sparrow! don't know what's going on with him :cry:

:rofl: naughty naughty! did you become an air hoestess straight after school then hun?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww little Thomas is being a tinker isnt he!:nope: hope he starts eating well soon! I must admit id be concerned aswell but if he healthy and full of energy then what can you do? My neighbours little girl eats sooo much and she went too docs the other day with an ear infection and whilst there the doc wanted too update her red book so weighed her and shes only put 2 pound on in a year! She is really tall n thin for a 3 year old but eats constantly so they keepin an eye on her weight now n she has too go back in 3 months to be reweighed, if she hasnt put on weight then they will have too start doung tests on her thyroid! Poor little bugger! You just cant win sometimes can you iykwim! :shrug:

Nope i lived in USA just after i left school, only for a year though, i was a nanny for Au-pair in America! Was fab! I then joined airlines at 21 as couldnt get in at 18 in those days, you can now though and it attracts all sorts of 'kids with attitudes' :growlmad: bloody pains in the arses most of them! Lol! :nope:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hi: just checking in! I'm fine thanks Claire! I need to catch up on previous posts as I had to skip through them on Monday as I saw x factor talk but I hadn't watched it & didn't want to spoil the result :haha: So I've been stalking but need to catch up properly!

Mrsmm so pleased your appointment went well :happydance: will have to check out your journal.

Girls I *think* I felt baby P today, bubbling over past few days & said to DH I didn't think it'd be long, then this morning I'm positive I felt proper jabs! Mummy's - how far along were you when you felt kicks rather than just bubbles/butterflies?

:wave: DG, AS & Kendra

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes Thomas is tall too and quite skinny, he's put 6lbs on between 2nd and 3rd birthday so not sure if thats normal :shrug: he has a good appetite between meals though and esp earlier in the day. Just dinner time really that concerns me. I don't let him have a snack after 3.30 so you'd think he would be hungry enough by 6? He's always eaten so well up to recently, adventurous and not at all fussy. hmmm maybe i'll try making his meals a bit more appealing to a child, smiley faces etc..

wow Claire, you've certainly seen the world! brave though going to live abroad when you were so young!
:hi: mrsp i think i would say 20wks with both. Thomas's i can remember pretty well as i was in a pub at the time. Made me think he thought i should be at home with my feet up not out on the town!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:wohoo: Harry's underwater photoshoot today, but 1st swimming lesson's at 2 and 2.30 for the boys...it's going to feel like i've spent all afternoon in the pool i think!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww have fun Harry!!! Cant wait too see oics! I remember the one of Thomas he looked sooo cute!!! Have nice day Rach xx

I felt Poppy for first time when we were in Thailand, i was 17/18 weeks, it felt like bubbles in my lower abdomen and small jerky movements. It was such a lovely feeling! Id always feel her after breakfast when i was laid on bed chilling....awww MrsP am so excited for you! That first movement feeling is just the best! I use too try n get DH too feel her move but shed always stop! Little tinker!! Think it was from about 20 weeks he felt her for first time!! Soooo lovely:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes it seems ages before the Daddy's can experience it too :sad1: it's the same once they are born though, they do something so you tell your oh about it and say "look look they can..." and then they will not do it no matter what you try!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies! Think I'm feeling it a bit today, but nothing like the jabs yesterday! Bump seems bigger today but am a little bit constipated so some of it might just be bloat...Apparently baby is 14cm today - I don't know where its hiding as people keep telling me bump is tiny! 

:rofl: at Rach & Thomas telling you to get out of the pub!

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and my back is better, have slept with an ordinary pillow between my thighs last 2 nights :happydance: x


----------



## pambolina21

Hi ladies!!! Hope you are all well!! I just wanted to let you know that I am starting an IUI cycle...I start my pills tonight and if all goes well on the 19th and my ovaries are responding with mature follicles, we will proceed with the IUI!!!!! I'm feeling very good about this cycle!!! I have a thread in the test section that I keep updated if you are intrested in following!  
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-why-not-test-updated-its-letrozole-time.html


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay for IUI Pam! :dance: Got everything crossed for you! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck Pam, will check it out! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

*PAM* so good to hear from you... GL with the IUI, I am an advocate, for obvious reasons :winkwink: :dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Forgot to say earlier, Thomas actually ate his lunch and dinner yesterday! :wohoo: about time! 
2 days running..hmm i wonder whether he will??

What's everyone up to this weekend then?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!!!

Oh well done Thomas!! Thats fab news! Has he done the same again today? Im not upto much this weekend, DH is at a tattoo convention in Doncaster for the weekend so me n Pops are chilling our boots! I went shopping today and bought loads of pretty clothes from Next for Poppy. Then tmor my BFF and her DD are coming round too stay over and we having a girls night in with a huge pizza, a couple of beers and xfactor! Whoop whoop!!! Soooo excited too watch it!! What you upto hun?? xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Job *Thomas*! :thumbup:


*HOPES*, the weekend you have planned with you and Poppy sounds GREAT! Enjoy that!:flower:


I am having a weekend kind of the same... SLEEPING!!!!! No visitors, DW and I can't seem to get any energy from anywhere these days! Bean is definitely a fan of FATIGUE! DD will enjoy just playig outside with friends and completing homework (yeah, they give it on the weekends) I just look forward to sleep these days in all honesty. I could even pass on eating as nausea seems to come when I think I am hungry. I am off work and home in 2 hours, I am going up the stairs, taking off these snug clothes and putting on a nice oversized tshirt and getting under the covers with a bottle of water, and the remote. My lovely kitties will join me I am sure, and DW will be home nearer midnight. DD can enjoy pizza for dinner and cartoons throughout the nite!! Dream weekend!:haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww that sounds lovely and relaxing MrsMM!!! I remember the first 12 weeks being sooooo bloody tired all the time! I could have slept on a washing line i was so exhausted! I loved just chilling in my PJ's it was great!!:thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

I'm doing a home visit tomorrow- last visit with this family so that'll be bittersweet but they've grown to the point where they probably don't need me as much as they did before. :thumbup: I'm also checking out this pumpkin farm place so that'll be fun.


----------



## KendraNoell

Didn't get a chance to read a lot of the posts but wanted to pop in and say hello. 

Jackson got his first tooth today! Aggghhh! I was wondering why he was so warm this morning and when I picked him up from my mom's, and she apparently didn't notice it either, got home and was feeding him and noticed the top of a tooth! I called my mom and she said he hadn't even really been crabby today so I'm glad he's not going to be super cranky when he's teething! But its so exciting! No more gummy mouth smiles though :(

Any mommies who are on my FB I am part of a mom co-op which is where the admins of the group meet up with retailers who are willing to sell things at a discount if they get a large order. Right now they are doing the babylegs.com order which if you buy them individually off their site they are $7.50 but if you are in the co-op you can order them for $2.25! I always thought babylegs were for little girls but they have some super cute boy styles, and it will allow me to get some use out of some of the shorts I still have in his size, and he can wear the babylegs under them! Since we can't post outside links here you can PM me or message me on facebook and I can add you to the group. They are thinking about doing a scentsy co-op and they have cloth diaper co-ops up right now too.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh Claire that sounds like a fab weekend! :thumbup: think we'll probably just watch a film later. might make a curry although i'm well fancing pizza takeaway now as well!

Yep Thomas ate last nights as well, :wohoo: and have also managed to get him to stay in bed a little longer in the mornings as well. 7.45 2 days running. :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Less than a hour till Gino D'acampo time! :wohoo:

can't wait for the break either, the boys are being hardwork this morning. Harry wants everything Thomas has and Thomas wants everything Harry has! *sigh*


----------



## deafgal01

30- can't win with them doing that to you. :rofl: The boys wanting everything each other had... I bet I was like that with my sister... In fact I got the same stuff she got when I was growing up for Christmas every year. :shock: Hope you find a happy solution to that.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Happy weekend ladies :happydance: I was over my BFF's house last night & got DH's work ball tonight so get to dress up :) Your plans all sound great :thumbup: Enjoy Gino Rach! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

He was lovely mrsp, much smaller in real life than you would imagine though!
Enjoy your night out and getting dressed up :thumbup:

Yep will probably end up having to do that dg! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Rach had a good time, though was ready to go well before dh, people kept buying him drinks & I kept telling him off for accepting them lol. Then on the way out he kept bumping into people so never left til after 12.15am! But still had a good time :) So tired today, not long woke up from an hour & half's sleep :haha: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

yeah i can remember nights similar to that when i was expecting Thomas, hun. :grr:

My oh was sounding a bit put out last night when i told him i got 2 kisses from Gino! on the cheek mind but corr he is a bit of alright! :haha: I told him he doesn't need to worry though as he's too short, doesn't fit my 6ft plus criteria! :rofl:


----------



## Linz007

Hi Im 13dpo... waiting for my period to come tomorrow if not im going to test on the 16th if i can wait that long! Im really hungry nothing fills me up for too long, getting bouts of fatigue, quick temper, ear started aching lastnight and i woke up today with body aching. no cramping except a few sharp shooting pains in my back and down my right leg.. humm what do ya'll think?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha Rach your DH was jealous of that tiny but hunky man?! Bless him!

Linz, sorry I cant help but I learned a long time ago to try not to symptom spot if you can help it. I had symptoms every month & it never amounted to anything & on my BFP month I tested early & my only symptoms were cramping until the ms kicked in at about 6 weeks. You're 13 dpo so a test should pick it up now, you've got willpower leaving it another 3 days! GL hun!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

We should have called Harry, Houdini! He now gets out of his sleeping bag in the night, there's 2poppers on each shoulder and a zip so i'm pretty impressed! :haha:

Both boys in bed, :wohoo: so time to catch up on a bit of b&b and then some chores.:(


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: we nicknamed the dog Houdini when he was a pup, somehow he escaped a locked cage! x


----------



## deafgal01

Wow that Harry is a genius!!!!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls! Sorry not been on for couple days but ive had a busy time, poor little Poppy has had a bloody stomach bug now! Eeeekkk! It must have started Sunday as She was a right little madam around her grandparents, screamed from the monent i left until they dropped her back off, wouldnt eat or take her solids and refused her naps, totally not like her at all!! Then monday she wouldnt take her milk when she woke up and at 2pm projectile vomited her entire stomach contents all over my car!! We had just got too the Metro Centre too do some shopping and it all went wrong from there!! Poor little mite was covered and it stunk! I had a spare set of clothes so changed her in the boot of my car whilst DH cleaned the back (dont know what id have done if id have been on my own as it was everywhere!:dohh:) we decided too nip round shops quick as she seemed perfectly happy and was starving then so i gave her a bit of food and water and she managed too keep it down about half an hour and threw it back up all bloody over again!! And thats how it went on for 12 hours! She final stopped throwing up at 3am this morning! We are all exhautsed! Shes been off her solids all day but i managed too get sum milk and sips of water into her, im just hoping shes better tmor as shes not had a lot of fluids today, only 15oz of milk and 2oz of water!!!:nope:

Anyway how is everybody else??


----------



## deafgal01

Great! :wohoo: oh as finally updated fb seems she moved across country.:shock:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah Claire poor Poppy! :hugs:

DG oh I didn't notice that about AS! 

Have been feeling baby P a bit since last wed but last night it was kicking like crazy! Though still very gentle so it'll be a while before we can feel it on the outside I think...Damn dog got excited at seeing DH & jumped full belt as my stomach yesterday, I was a little worried but seems to be fine, must be all the junk food I'm eating so my blubber has cushioned it :haha: 19 weeks today! :happydance: and official countdown to the next scan starts! :) 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey girls,

Not been feeling great last few days hence been just a stalker. Not sure what is wrong with me, stomach pains, so so tired, nausea and diarreha, freezing cold at mo and achey. Been on my since monday as well as oh stayed away 2 nights :sad1: Was hoping make the most of the bed to myself and have been up most of the 2 nights he's been away! :grr:

So exciting mrs p to start feeling babba, enjoy it hun :thumbup: are you still staying team yellow?

Poor poppy, hope she is feeling better soon Claire. Horrible to see them poorly :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah get well soon Rach! :hugs:

Baby P been busy again today so think this is a sign of things to come :winkwink: yep still staying team yellow! :thumbup:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good for you hun :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just spend a small fortune on Harry's underwater pic :cry: but can't wait to hang it next to Thomas's. :cloud9: There wasn't many to choose from in the end as the last few he looked quite upset, bless him. It will be about 4wks or so until it arrives, then i will upload a pic for you all to see :)

Told my oh i think i'm pregnant earlier..his face :haha: as i've now posted 2 cards without writing in them, thought Harry was lying on the floor next to the cot when in fact it was his roo teddy and forgot to put onion in the sausage casserole for dinner :dohh: I said it's either that or i am loosing my marbles, which would you prefer! :rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh and Harry is now 10months! This year is going too quick! :cry:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: too funny Rach! Can't wait to see Harry's pics, 10 months already, wow! :shock: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Packing ready for our little hols to Newcastle tomorrow! :wohoo: can't wait to see my friend and her triplet bump! 
Hope you all have a lovely weekend :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Have fun in god's country Rach :haha: x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls how are we all? 

Well me n DH have been bad as dogs for past 24 hours! We got that Norovirus which is goin round, that Poppy had, and sounds like you had too Rach! Severe vomiting, watery diarrhea, aching body and nausea! Not nice at all! Still feel crap today, we both in bed and my parents have Poppy for day so we dying together!:cry:

MrsP when your next scan?? Cant be long now hun!! Cant wait too see pics xx

Hope your enjoying Newcastle Rach, r u feeling any better? Pregnant you say?? Hmmmmm......get testing!!! :happydance:

Any updates from Pam, Laura, DG, AS or Kendra? Hpe u all well xx

Well i defo o'd this weekend, had stacks of EWCM, more than i ever had when i was TTC! Lol! We dtd on thurs and fri but did pull out so no chance of me being preggers, unless sum spermies rolled from my bum cheeks into my vaggy! Lol!! :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

No updates here- just busy with Halloween stuff and decorating or school work.

Oh and af due soon.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Claire, so sorry youre both feeling poorly :( Hope you get well soon. Now hun, after all the time it took you to conceive and you don't know you can still get pregnant with the pull out method?!?! :rofl: 

My scan is Wednesday!!! :wohoo:

DG it must be fun at Halloween doing your job with the kids! :thumbup:

Rach, what a great weekend you chose to visit the North East with it being derby day! Shame it was a draw, but hey ho :wacko: 

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ha ha! Oh i know but we used the pull out method for 8 months before TTC and didnt conceive so i think DH's spermys stay put until they're eventually fired out! Lol! Gosh just had another stack of EWCM, i must be super fertile right now, maybe O will be tomorrow then! Id be jumping DH's bones if we were TTC right now, what a bloody waste eh! Lol!:growlmad::haha:

Eeeeee cant wait til wed then MrsP!! R u gona find sex out then?? Awww shame was draw, didnt watch it but wanted you Geordies too smash the Mackams!! Lol!:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes feeling better now thanks hun, it does sound a bit like what you had, although i didn't vomit only had nausea and also it was only me and i thought it was really contagious? 2nd time in a month though. It's horrible though isn't it, you were so lucky to have someone to look after Poppy. 

So back home now lovely time up North! yes we heard it was the derby so we left in the morning and then stopped at Meadowhall, we were going to go to the metrocentre. Got myself some mac makeup and chocolate so pretty happy :)
my poor friend, her bump is so huge but she is so tiny everywhere else. She's started being sick again and has a chest infection too. She's so ready to have them but the cs is not till 17th Dec! they will still only be 33wks but that's normal for triplets.

:haha: what you like Claire! Pretty sure i'm not preggers as just had pill bleed but i'm just being such a donut recently! 

:hi: dg


----------



## MrsPTTC

Nice one on your football comment Claire! :thumbup: glad you have good taste lol! Yes I imagine it is a bit weird noticing your ov signs but not TTC or even NTNP! 

Glad you had a good time Rach! Your poor friend must be sick to death! I can't even think what a triplet bump must look like :wacko:. Meadowhall is canny, I went a few years ago when I spent a week working in Sheffield.

No Claire I'm remaining team :yellow: :happydance: so excited to see baby p again, though once its over I won't see it for another 20 weeks :cry:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I forgot to tell you the best bit about Meadhall! we were walking past a jewellers and i said "oh look pretty rings" and my oh just smiles and then says so if i were to buy you a ring what size are you...i guess you don't know. I didn't as never really worn a ring before so we went in and i got measured! :haha: and she also gave us a brochure so i can show him what i like! 
:wohoo: come on oh i want a dh!!:happydance:


----------



## laura_2010

Hii Ladies...

Sorry havent been on much :dohh: 
Well wne tfor my scan weds last week everything was fine!! 
My new due date is 23rd April.. will add lil tinker now :thumbup:
Got some piccys too so will upload wen I get me phone lead... :thumbup:

Havent posted on FB yet tho... But some freinds and family do know.. xxxx :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

That's great news Laura :thumbup: can't wait to see pics of baby no'4!! :) Hope your feeling well.

Oh there was a funny poo moment when we were away as well! Our first hotel room wasn't the one we booked, we wanted the one with a seperate lounge so we could put the boys to bed and we could still stay up so oh went to go and get the room changed. However in the meantime Thomas has a massive poo, then Harry has one. So i start changing Harry on the floor not thinking, and it had gone up his back everywhere in fact, and worst of all all over the carpet! i was shitting myself thinking i'm never going to get all that off and then oh comes back and says omg whats been going on in here, it stinks. he'd told reception that the room was just as we found it so we could move straight over! :rofl: then Thomas has another one in but his pants this time! I was just about ready to go home at that point! Luckily we got away with it :rofl:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Pmsl :rofl: how funny Rach!! But how did you manage to get the poo off the carpet?! Brill news that your OH has had you looking at rings :yipee: I think a proposal is imminent!

Laura great news hun! Can't wait to see your pics. Are you finding out the sex at the next scan? Don't worry won't say anything on fb til you announce it!

Baby P moving loads today, what a relief as hardly felt it at all this weekend with being so busy! I'm wrecked today, hardly slept last night due to my back & having stupid dreams! :growlmad:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

fairy liquid and a scrubbing brush!! :haha: there was tons of it too!!

Oh i hope so hun, i will be on top of the world when/if it happens! we went for a chinese lunch after we'd been in the ring shop. I can't really use chopsticks and my oh said i can't have a ring until i can pick one up with chopsticks to show my commitment! cheeky bugger :haha: i did remind him i have done that with 5 1/2yrs and 2 kids but i showed him i would be able to but he'll have to get one now just to confirm it!


----------



## MrsMM24

*RACH*, so happy to hear you're feeling better


*LAURA*, loving the ticker, we are about a month apart, I have my 2nd scan tomorrow, excited and nervous but not as much as the first scan... one day at a time for us still.


*CLAIRE*, the pull out method :haha: I thought uh oh, she may be giving us some unexpected news in a couple weeks... So happy you are doing well Hun!


*MRSP*, so excited for the scan and that you are strong enough to remain Team Yellow... no way we can do it! We will be finding out in January!


Hi *DG*, sounds like you are well, what awesome Halloween plans. DW and I have been handling the Halloween costume party for our DD... She is turning 10!!! The party is this Saturday, hoping after tomorrow's scan we can be a little more relaxed this weekend at the party and only worry about hiding my tiny bump! 

:wave: *KENDRA* and *JODI*!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Mrsmm! :wave: Aww your scan tomorrow will be lush, they look so cute at 9 weeks like a flump ha ha! Yeah I know I'm being very strong, not normally lol.

Rach, bless it really sounds as if he's ready to propose, fingers crossed hun :thumbup:

x


----------



## MrsMM24

*MRSP,* I will be 10 weeks for my appt, and in all honesty, we are just hoping that the HB and all looks wel in there. We are still going one day at a time and hoping for the best... You are doing well in your 2nd Trim I see... :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yeah we're great thanks Mrsmm, feeling baby P a lot now as I sit down at work all day but then on a weekend virtually nothing as I'm running around lol. Think the tummy is starting to pop but we'll see.. I've been tiny so far. Everything will be fine with your scan Hun, I know this is your rainbow baby, but not surprised you are anxious :hugs: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Not sure what time it is over there Mrsmm but hope everything went well with the scan today, cant wait for an update :) x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Have seen your journal update Mrsmm, so happy everything went well! :happydance: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great news mrsmm :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

20 week scan today went great! Everything they could see was fine, but cos it was upside down & back to front they couldn't check some part of the heart & the front of its face (for cleft palate) it was being a tinker & wouldnt move! :haha: So back on 16th nov for another scan. Also both heard HB! Will post pics when I have the chance to upload on the laptop :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh what a little monkey, but least you get to see baby p again, 20wks is a long time otherwise! :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh just got Harry weighed, he's put on 2oz in 4wks! i guess he's just really active now and burning everything he's eating. He was following the 50th centile more or less but now dropped to about 35ish, health visitor didn't seem worried though as he's happy and looks healthy.


----------



## babymad90

hi ladies need a bit of advice. a on day 27 and cudnt help my self but took a test there and got a :bfn: was gonna wait and test on monday. could i still be preg of is it a defo :bfn: :cry:


----------



## deafgal01

babymad- it depends on your ovulation. How many days post ovulation are you? Do you know if you ovulate early or late?


----------



## MrsMM24

*BABYMAD*, I think the answers to DGs questions will be tell-tale, but also, CD27 is still early in the majority of TTC situations. So based off that alone, I would say you still have a chance! GL :dust:


*MRSP* AWESOME appt! Sure there is some more relief you received and of course getting to have another scan in a few weeks is always good. I have my 3rd scan on the 6th, if all goes well there, it will be my last scan until JANUARY.... soooo far out, but I will trade the time because that means all is going well. Thinking about a home doppler though for piece of mind...


*RACH*, no worries, around this stage in some babies they burn soooo many calories with all the mvements and new movements they begin to do. I wouldn't worry as the caregiver didn't.

Hi *HOPES* and* DG* :wave:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies. I managed to get pics on laptop but then it started playing up so couldn't get on BnB! :growlmad: will try over the weekend. 

Mrsmm are you having an extra scan cos of the previous mc's? I was chatting to some US ladies on another thread & they said they had one at about 8 weeks then nothing til 20! I was shocked! :shock:

Rach, Harry certainly looks healthy enough to me! :thumbup:

x


----------



## MrsMM24

*MRSP*, yes, I know that the women that I know if the UK are very shocked by that fact, but yes, the doctor normally gives one scan around 8 weeks and then not again until 20 weeks here in the US in most pregnancies. However, due to the fact that I'm not getting any younger, all the FS treatments, and the previous MCs one which was missed until spotting in what would have been my 10th week, my doctor is taking certain precautions. Although our insurance is pretty darn good, it is most practices here in the US to not scan much.... I am lucky in the sense that I get extra scans, BUT on the other side of that, it means that I have had some issues.... so mixed emotions for the 6th, I want greatly to have an awesome scan, but I also know that means it is the last one until around 20 weeks!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah I know, that's the downside with all the scans, you miss them when they stop! :dohh: You can see so much more at 12 weeks though so it'll be fab for you! My next scan will be my 5th :wacko: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah i think so too Mrsp, Thomas was just a little chubster i think, hence being about 5lb heavier than Harry at same age! Seems loads when you think Harry only put on 2oz in 4wks!!

Can't wait to see pics of all the scans :thumbup: :)


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: mrsm! Bummer about USA doing that practice with the scans but thankfully you are able to get extras and your dr is monitoring you closely.

Any fun plans this weekend for y'all's?


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: dg, well have hairdressers today..just a trim and blowdry and then tomorrow night i am going with my best male mate to a metal & burlesque night - Halloween special. Haven't ever been to a burlesque show before so quite excited, and seeing everyone's costumes! 

How about you?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!! 

How are we all? Im much better now, ugh that was a bloody awful virus, hope i never catch that again!! Eeeeee looking at my ticker its not long til i should test..awww if only.....however if i was SS then i have had heaps of CM and today am having cramps on my rt side...but it feels like af could be here early! Am only 5dpo think i use too get too 12dpo then af would arrive so will just see! growlmad: 

Your night out sounds fab Rach! Bet you cant wait! Hpe you gona post piccies!! Enjoy chick xx:happydance:

MrsP, where are your scan piccciiiieeessss! Im dying soo see your bubs!! Glad scan went well hun thats great news x:hugs:

Not upto much this weekend, DH out with boys so me n Poppy chilling in and having an xfactor weekend. We forecast snow tonight so wont be leaving the house if its white outside tmor!:thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Laura am loving the ticker! Huge congrats cant wait too see piccies!! x

Glad everything is well with you MrsMM, your scan pic is just beautiful! So so happy for you xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg snow! it does feel much colder today here, i better check the weather forecast!

enjoy your girls night in :) and ss'ing...You never know...!


----------



## 30mummyof1

For anyone not on fb! :cloud9:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Rach, Harry looks soooo cute! Hes adorable!:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Love that underwater pic!!!!

My weekend plans... Just finished carving my pumpkin at fil tonight, gonna entertain mil tomorrow at our house, and Sunday a party at a friend's but def more lazy weekend for me finally...


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh cool, think i will buy a pumpkin for Thomas and I to carve up on Monday, he keeps eyeing them up in the shops :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lovely pic Rach, I know the costs down there will differ but just for a rough idea, how much did your water babies cost? I've heard it's pretty expensive...

Wow I've had a busy weekend! Girlie night in on Friday night (when they all decided baby P is a girl & pointed out 3 dots on the scan pics to prove it! - never heard of this theory - and it narked me a little, if I wanted to know then I would've found out!) Then overtime yesterday morning, then lunch and shopping with an old school friend. Night in with dh, Chinese & film last night. Then today walk with the dog and a preggo friend & lunch at MIL's - phew!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes it is expensive hun, but so so worth it if you can do it. Just knowing if they fell into water, they'd have a much better chance of being ok, even in the 1st term you are teaching them to hold onto the side. 
Plus obviously you can get a nice picture if you want to. I think it's about £130 for 10wks. 

Your weekend sounds fab! well i seemed to have escaped a hangover, not planning to do much even so, just cook a roast later i think :thumbup: 
It was a good night, nice to do something a bit different. :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

How are all you US ladies?, have heard about the hurricane plaguing America :(


----------



## deafgal01

Fine here think I am safe far in shores so might only see rain and wind as effect.


----------



## 30mummyof1

How's everyone today then? 

Claire-have you tested and/or been ss'ing?!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls how are we all? Im not too bad, been a busy bee! Taking Poppy too a halloween party this afternoon, got her a really cute witches outfit n hat, will post a piccie of her dressed up later. Nope no testing or SS. Just waiting fir af too arrive, shes no where in sight at mo though!:shrug:

Whats everyone been upto?

DG hope the rain and winds dont hit you too badly, its really terrible the hurricane....very scarey! :nope:


----------



## deafgal01

Wind and rain has not been that bad least compared to what the east coast is being hit with..

Dr appt for me today to get uti treated.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Rach, it sounds great hun, but Im going to ask a stupid question  Harry can actually swim? I thought it was something you did just for fun rather than them being able to save themselves! :rofl: 

Claire - cant wait to see Poppy pics, bet she looked dead cute. Hope AF arrives! :wacko:

DG Im sure Ive asked this before but what part of US are you on? West Coast I take it?

Hope AS is ok as shes from NY area I think? (though I might be wrong!)

My ticker should be a Banana today! Tummy is continuing to expand, feeling properly preggo now :thumbup: Will give uploading the pics another go x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Tiny bump pic is 19 weeks 5 days x


----------



## deafgal01

Ooooh mrsP looking great!!!

Uh no not on either coast. More like in the Midwest almost, Indiana...

Thought AS moved to California based on her fb but not certain. :shrug: hope she hops in soon to update us all.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Claire..wonder where :witch: is?? :shrug:

mrsp, great looking little bumpy :) and lovely scan pics, baby p looks like he/she is practising yoga! 
He can't swim properly yet on the surface, just a little way underwater. Yes it's a mixture of water safety and learning to swim. They can swim a short way unaided between 2and 3, Thomas was closer to 3 but his attention span is not good!!
However they do try to make it fun, so there is lots of singing and splashing etc as well..


----------



## MrsMM24

AWESOME bump *MRSP*!!!


Well, the storm tore things up pretty bad around here, we are on the east coast, MD/DC in fact. But still not as bad off as my friends in NJ and NY. Totally uncharacteristic of this location to have terrible hurricanes much less in Oct. Hope everyone else is doing well. Will update my journal.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies! 

Ah I see Rach, still great that he can swim a bit under water! Amazing really. Think I am having a water birth if things go to plan... 

Yeah I remember you saying that about AS DG but sure she said something about the hurricane on fb the other day so wouldn't have thought it wouldve affected her much unless she was still on east coast? :shrug:

Mrsmm sorry you're in the thick of it, hope it hasn't caused too much damage where you are. 

x


----------



## deafgal01

Hope as is ok then if she is still on east coast...


----------



## 30mummyof1

mrsp, anything you want to know about waterbirth's i'm your lady! :haha: 

Yes it is amazing, you feel cruel the 1st few times putting them under the water but before they are 1 they have a natural reflex to hold their breath. Amazing seeing them swim towards you with their eyes open as well :cloud9:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope as is ok too x


----------



## deafgal01

Tell me I'm not seeing things... Is As on facebook- she posted a silly pic of her wearing this goofy glasses?! :rofl: I guess that's a sign that she's ok from the Sandy effect.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep just seen that too dg!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi ladies!!

MrsP beautiful piccies of your little bubba!!!! She (i think anyway) is gorgeous!!:baby::hugs:

MrsMM sorry too hear you have been in the thick of things, its awful about the hurricane, really sad times over there right now..i have been watching the news too catch up and NY/NJ is in an awful mess...big hugs too you and your friends :hugs:

Had fun at the halloween party...will post some piccies of Poppy she looked so cute, there was a 14 week old baby there and Poppy looked like a proper little girl next too her, she is growing so quickly!:cloud9:

Well AF got me tonight, im pleased TBH as me n DH have decided too put off TTC until 2014 as we want too enjoy every single minute with Poppy as we waited so long for her and i think me having another baby right now and within the next 12-18 months would take the limelight off our Pops growing up so thats it final im getting the coil fitted for sure next month.:thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Here is little witchy woo Poppy!!! Happy Halloween ladies :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







photo (14).JPG
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 3









photo (13).JPG
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## deafgal01

Goodness, Poppy is so cute! I'd totally give her 3 pieces of candy if she came to my door trick or treating... I hope I get a lot of trick or treaters or I will be eating a lot of candy for the next month or so. :dohh:


----------



## Flowerbaby

DG how are you hun? Are you doing anything for Halloween? x


----------



## Flowerbaby

we didnt get any!!! so ive got a huge bowl of sugary sickly but gorgeous sweeties too eat....mmmmm....cant wait for Poppy too start trick or treating, im such a sweetie monster!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

She was soo good at the halloween party and was eating fish and chips!!! eeeekkkk! i always promised myself i wouldnt feed her junk food but she started crying when her cousin was stuffing his face and she wasnt allowed any so mammy gave in and she enjoyed feeding herself some yummy food!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Recovering from uti. Aside from that I am fine.

Gonna pass out candy tonight. I hope we see cute ones this year. Currently waiting for Zach to get home so we can eat dinner before kids come trick or treating!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ahhhh i think i will be on a sugar rush tonight after nobody coming too our door! we live in a small village with a few kiddies but think the rain has put people off tonight! so the sweets are all mine!

You cooking anything nice for Zach tonight?


----------



## deafgal01

Had not planned on cooking. Zach said something about eating out but now I think that won't happen cuz he got stuck in traffic and I think the kids start at 6.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ahh nooo! Bloody traffic! well you will just have too rustle something up! Hope you get lotsa kiddies too your door! Hopefully we will get some next year:thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

We are gonna order Chinese...


----------



## Flowerbaby

mmmmmm sounds great! well im gona go pour me another glass of wine, Poppy is at her grandparents tonight and DH is out with the lads having some food so its just me and the dog! wine, picky food, bath then bed!:thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Baby that is an excellent plan of relaxation!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks DG! Do you like my new Xmas ticker?? Decided as i wasnt TTC that it was more important too count down the days too Poppys 1st Christmas instead! Hee hee, not long too go!!!:xmas2:


----------



## deafgal01

That is definitely a good ticker- I love Christmas!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Loving the ticker Claire & those pics of poppy are adorable! For some reason tho when I click on them to enlarge they go sideways?! Yay for the coil! :dance: That will be my form of contraceptive when the time comes - never touching the pill again! 

DG hope you had a nice Chinese & the trick or treaters came! Dh & I didn't get back from work til after 8 so no trick or treaters for us thank god! Sorry to be a party pooper but not really into Halloween... 

Rach the only question I have at the minute is - did your DH have to use the scoop?!? :rofl: been hearing some horror stories & dh is sick at the thought! :haha:

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

hmmm not sure bout the sideways thing MrsP, lol, maybe its Poppy playing witchy tricks on you! Ha ha! Yes id rather have the coil fitted, however am not sure if i want the copper or the mirena as apparently the mirena pumps hormones into your system and can make you spot constantly, dosent sound like fun too me especially as i have breakthrough bleeds easily on the pill. think i need too do some research!:thumbup: Happy Banana Day MrsP, my Poppys favourite fruit!:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP - I only enjoy seeing what costumes the kids dress up as... I've already had 13 :shock: and it's only been an hour... :wohoo: Wonder if we'll see several more before then. speak of the devil... 4 more showed up... 17! It's gonna be a record!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Do you dress up yourself DG? Apparently one of my neighbours did that a few years ago & scared some of the kids ha ha!

Thanks Claire, banana is a funny shape but I get that its the length & not the shape :haha: Scary thinking how big it is when I've hardly got any bump, amazing really! 

x


----------



## deafgal01

Kept it simple- cat face shirt with headband of cat ears. :thumbup: could not be bothered to go all out. :haha: we ended up giving candy out to 49 trick or treaters so that is definitely a record.


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow, you guys have been busy!

We didn't have any trick or treaters either, think the weather put them off!

hmm, well yes and no! There were just a few little bits hear and there, but not a great big turd so to speak! :rofl: generally your body clears everything out just before you go into labour. It's not to say you won't but honestly you won't care and as for dh he'll just have to man up! :haha: The lovely little baby at the end will block any bad memories :)

That makes sense waiting Claire, i've been wondering whether i will really be ready for no'3 next year, Thomas is certainly testing me at the mo :shrug: we'll see how him going to pre-school next year helps...


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh just heard from my friend expecting the triplets, she says they will most probably be delivered in the next 2-3wks, eek they are going to be so tiny.Not due till 6th Feb :sad1:


----------



## deafgal01

That is early! 3 months early!


----------



## 30mummyof1

yep it is isn't it, the 2 boys have ttts so they have to keep monitoring but looking like they defo won't make the scheduled cs date of 17th dec.


----------



## deafgal01

I'll keep your friend in my prayers (that the triplets make it and survive and everything). It's a hard journey to go down, knowing they're definitely going to be premature. Just hoping that they'll be just fine and develop normally once they're out. :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks dg, after 5yrs of ttc it would be so devastating if anything went wrong now.:cry:


----------



## deafgal01

:shock: 5 years!!!! Wow... I really hope the triplets pull thru. Definitely very awful if anything was to happen now when it took this long to get them. :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

what's everyone up this weekend then?! :wohoo:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Rach hope all is ok with triplets....golly they are coming early but am sure they will be fine and in good hands!:thumbup:

We are going too a firework display in our village tomorrow night, we taking Poppy but not sure how she will be so will see how she goes, i think she will love the colours and flashes but not sure about the large bangs, will keep my hands well over her little ears! Thats about all we are doing, maybe go out for sunday lunch and cple beers on sun afternoon. What your plans hun? x


----------



## deafgal01

Just saw a film tonight. Tomorrow I wait for dh at end of his 5k event run. Nothing else on agenda.


----------



## nlb

hi everyone can i join ya's group. Im TTC#2 and would love to have a 2013 baby. I am 3dpo and in my TTW. I plan to test around the 13th. Ihave noticed that my breast r very sore today im hoping its a sign.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Same as you Claire, hoping Harry will be ok. Thomas loved them last year. Hoping the weather is going to be kind, as it's not forecasted to be too great. Might change though, fx!
Otherwise not much as oh is working all weekend :grr:


----------



## 30mummyof1

We were really lucky, just cold but no rain for the fireworks :wohoo: They were both really well behaved, Harry wasn't scared of the big bangs luckily. How was yours Claire?

oh and yesterday Thomas told me he wants a foo foo! I said but you have a winkle, and he said "No MUMMY i want a foo foo!" .It's all because there's a wrapped up present for a girl here, which he wanted and i said it's for Bella, it's a girls present so he decided he wanted to be a girl :haha: Kids

Hope everyone is having a great weekend :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ha ha ha bless little Thomas wantin a foo foo! Awwww so sweet! Thats what i call ladies bits with Poppy aswell! Lol! Xx

Weather was fine for us too was just soooo cold! Poppy loved the fireworks she couldnt keep her eyes off them and the bangs didnt bother her one bit, she only started crying when they stopped! We've just been out for a nice long walk thro the fields with the dog, its so icey and foggy today here, very crisp morning! Poppy just had a bottle and is fast asleep on my lap. Chilled day with fire on i think! We might walk down too our local for sunday lunch later if we can be bothered!! You upto much today hun? Xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just waiting to hear back from the vets re: Dexter the rabbit..he's got the same problem as he's had before but just waiting to see how servere it is as to how they will treat it. :sad1: Hope it can be treated with medication and not surgery :cry:

Nope no plans for today, oh is working upstairs, just me and Thomas until I put him up for a sleep about 1 then i can chill and watch a bit of Johnothan Ross from last night! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

I watched Rossy last night was funny! I think he's great! Who do you think will go out of xfactor tonight? Im thinkin District 3, they were horrific!!! Even Rylan was better than them!:wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah I think I agree or maybe Rylan, even though he wasn't that bad last night maybe it's finally his time to go? Think it's got be either Rylan or Kye alongside District 3.


----------



## deafgal01

Any of you been to Pam's forum recently? She has amazing news...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yes i saw the news!!! So excited for her! Huge congrats Pam xxx :happydance:

DG, its your turn next chick :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Me? Next? Nah... Not gonna happen for a while longer... I'm still saving up for my iui cycles and we have yet to pick out a sperm donor. :dohh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi everyone, need to catch up!

Dg not sure what you mean by Pam's forum, do you mean her journal? I'm gathering by AS's fb status she finally got her BFP? If so - :wohoo:!!

Claire, glad you enjoyed the fireworks. I think rylan, district 3 or Christopher will go... I'm sure Ella, Jharmaine (spelling?) & that north east bloke (forget his name) will be in the final 3..,

Rach, poor dexter the rabbit! :( . :rofl: at Thomas wanting a foo foo! And as for your dh fishing out your poo... :haha:

I've had a busy weekend - lovely meal with dh & friends on fri, did overtime yesterday then had my preggo friend & her oh round on the night, then had the dog on a lovely long work with her this morning. Phew! :sleep: x


----------



## deafgal01

You guessed right... I'll attach the link in here for you to see for yourself... It's so exciting for Pam.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...po-why-not-test-updated-digi-new-frer-88.html


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks dg, brilliant news Pam! :happydance: huge congrats! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Rach meant to say earlier I have everything crossed for your friend & her triplets! How many weeks will they be? They'll be soo teeny. Hope everything goes ok.

nlb welcome to the thread Hun, but just to point out its been going almost 2 years & the majority of us have either got LO's or BFP's. So I'm not sure this thread is quite what youre looking for... But fingers crossed you get your BFP a lot quicker than we all did :hugs: 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, yes they will. I'd imagine they won't even be 2lb if it's in the next 2-3 wks. She will be about 28/29wks :( Hope they all can go to the same hospital, as i've heard of twins/triplets being split up if there isn't enough room in 1.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ughhhhh ive eaten so many bloody sweets tonight i feel sick.....wish we'd got some halloweeners too give them too!! Awww i just want these sweets gone now....i cant bloody resist them, a packet of Lovehearts is staring at me right now saying 'eat me, eat me':sick::sick::sick:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw I hope they don't get split up Hun, how horrible that would be :nope:.

Claire how cute it your new avatar! Could pinch those chubby cheeks! So sweet!

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Aww thanks MrsP, just had her weighed today and she us 16lb 6oz now! There was a lady sat next too me who was getting her baby weighed and i guessed her age (too myself) at being 8 or 9 months as she was quite a bit bigger than Poppy, anyway she was only 4 months and weighed almost 20lb! I nearly swallowed my tongue in shock!! Poppy looked like a little bean next too her!! The lady was saying that she has a terrible temper aswell n throws hissyfits all the time, golly am glad Poppys not like that!:wacko: how u feeling MrsP? When your next scan? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Blimey almost 20lbs at 4mths, Harry's that now!! 
Happy 7mths to Poppy :) 6wks today and Harry is 1! :shock:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Eeee i cant believe how quickly time has passed! What are your plans for Harrys 1st Birthday? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think we're just going to have a quiet one at home, few friends and family over. We went a bit crazy with Thomas's, but it was a better time of year and didn't have to worry about entertaining the bigger kids as the pub had a play area.

Got him a couple of presents to open but to be honest he really doesn't need much, poor Harry being the 2nd child! although on the plus side he gets to play with all of Thomas's i guess (when he's allowed!)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Scan is a week on Friday hun, can't wait! :yipee: I'm fine thanks hun, though I'll be glad when tomorrow comes as today has been a day from hell :growlmad: I think I got out the wrong side of the bed this morning, been ratty all day & had horrible customers :grr: Then tonight DH told me off for getting heavy handed with the iPad & I had a good cry :cry: Damn pregnancy hormones! I think this is the start of it as I've been alright so far...

Wow 20lbs at 4 months! :shock: I hope my LO isn't too big at birth, I have nightmares that I can't use my newborn size outfits as I have a porker :haha: 

Can I ask you mammys, how many weeks was it from when you started feeling LO inside to feeling it outside? Can't wait for DH to feel it!

Ah Rach can't believe Harry is almost 1! Where does the time go? :wacko: Ha yeah I can imagine with them both being boys Harry gets all the hand me downs, I think its just natural :) 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I can't really remember hun i'm afraid i would guess about 28/30wksish but i'm not sure sorry. Maybe Claire or Kendra could remember better? 

Yes mostly hand me downs, although i do buy him the odd outfit if i see something particurly cute. :) Just want him to have some things to open for his birthday and christmas, maybe i could just wrap some empty boxes as its the paper they enjoy the most at that age! :rofl:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sounds like a good idea :haha: they are more interested in the wrapping after all! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy Papaya week mrsp! :thumbup:

Got my bunnies home now :cloud9: Just got to argue with the vets and/or insurance co' over the cost and whether the insurance co' will cough up as he's had a similar problem before. The vets have also got way over the estimated cost so told them they need to look into that :gun:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Rach! Today was the first week I haven't woke up & thought about what fruit I was!! :haha:

Glad your bunnies are better hun! :thumbup: But vets are such a rip off, especially if they know you're insured. How much are they wanting? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg you'd never believe it! 1 rabbit - £1185!!! they said if he had to have the operation it would be between £500-600 which of course is alot but we're prepared for it but also pretty hopeful the insursance co' will pay but not over 1k. 
I mean they might pay, we've not put the claim in yet but they are buggers when its a similar complaint to before. :grr: The vets are going to look into it and come back to me.

Think they are going to become house bunnies anyway which is kinda nice! I have to keep Dexter in for 3-5 days anyway and i think if i try to put them outside after that it might be too much of a shock to the system as it's so cold now.


----------



## Flowerbaby

:dohh:OMG Rach how bloody expensive is your bunnies vet fees! I thought my dogs were bad and hes the size of a small donkey, why on earth us a little bunnys vet fees so high! Thats ridiculous!! Hope it gets sorted hun and your insurance covers it! xx:hugs:

Happy papaya day MrsP, awww bubs is growing nicely! Not long til your next scan hun, bet you cant wait!! I cant remember really wen Dh felt Poppy but at a guess id say about 24 weekish.xx :hugs:

Awwwww bloody hell im getting horrific ovulation pains this month! I feel dreadful! Feels like my ovaries are going too burst! Got heaps of ewcm aswell and im only on cd8!! WTF! Another waste of a flippin cycle! Lol! Its times like this i coukd just go jump on DH, it defo makes you feel more horney wen you o'ing whether you TTC or not! Its amazing how tuned in i am with my body now! Lol! Who needs opk's!! Think i will feel a bit sad when i get my coil but know its the right decision for now!:thumbup:

Well Poppy starts nursery on 7th January! :cry:Just half day a week for now then when i go back too work in March she will be a full day a week. Its a lovely little nusery, only holds 29 children including a max of 6 babies at any one time. I looked at a few and most were so rowdy and the kids were goin bonkers, this one is very chilled and quiet quiet as nurserys go!. Dont really want her too go but i have no choice really and i know it will do her the world of good!!:thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:saywhat: how much Rach?! Wow so expensive! But as you say they're worth it. Thinking about it I didn't realise you could insure a rabbit, but its a good job! House rabbits are pretty common I think, you can train them to use litter trays lol.

Thanks Claire! Though gutted to find out today from a friend on another thread I'm stuck a papaya for a few weeks :growlmad: she's exactly 2 weeks ahead of me & still a papaya, I loved watching the fruit change every week! 

Sorry to hear Poppy's got to go to nursery. But as an ex nursery nurse I have to say I do think its really good for them :thumbup:. If she's only in 1 day, who's looking after her the other days? How many hours are you going back?

x


----------



## deafgal01

Pretty easy to train bunnies to use litter box. My parents brought their bunny in when it got cold (or at night) to keep in the basement. Well it was more of my brother's bunny really.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes he is worth it, and having to explain to Thomas where Dexter was would be heartbreaking. He was upset enough for them both to just be at the vets. Now i just have to give him 3 lots of medication 2/3 times a day for the next 3-10 days, horrible it as he hates it and fights me!

I'm sure she will love nursery Claire, i sometimes think to myself whether i did the right thing staying home. Thomas is terrible for snatching, and just doesn't seem to get why he shouldn't and he's also quite physical with other children. I'm hoping pre-school in Jan will help and obviously just getting older. fx
yes i defo think your right, it does make you hornier!. You don't get that surge on the pill. Still planning to stop taking pill beg' of next year so i can't start monitoring my cycles ready for when we ttc.

Yes the fruits last longer and longer mrsp unfortunately but your still over half way now!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol have fun with the meds! My cats are a nightmare, can't imagine a rabbit! :wacko:

Having such a bad week at work, & my hormones & my temper!! Will be glad when the week is over, though think I'm doing overtime on sat AGAIN! 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh it's a bloody nightmare yes, you gotta do what you gotta do but i don't know who's more stressed him or me! :haha:

Anyone got any interesting plans for weekend? urggh overtime rubbish hun, hope you have something nice to look forward to sat night/sunday :)


----------



## deafgal01

Sleep uh a meeting and hopefully a lunch/Christmas shopping date with a girlfriend. How about rest of you?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi ladies! Not got much planeed this weekend, actually cant believe its the weekend already!!! I will be staying away from bd'ing tho as O is defo imminent!! Me n DH r goin out sunday night for a few cheeky drinks in our local as Poppy at her nana n grandads, she not stayed with FIL for a while n lasttime they had her for cple hours all she did was cry, but she did have a stomach bug the next day, so am not sure how shes gona be...am sure they will cope tho!:thumbup:

MrsP im going back part-time which is 28 days on 28 off, however i wint be flying every day of the 28 maybe just 10-12 shifts in that time, my mam is gona be having her most of time and almost always overnight each time as my shifts are either mega early or i dont land til early hours. I also get 3 weeks leave too take so of the 6 months a year i work 3 months will be 21 days IYKWIM?!? So its really not too bad. Am quite lookin forward too socialising again as my job is very sociable and i get too fly with different friends most shifts! Not doing any longhaul anymore though just short routes! Didnt realise you were a nursery nurse, how lovely! Yes am sure she will be fine, i am quite excited for her as she does love being with kids!!:baby:

Aww hormones are a bitch when you preggo hun, it will pass tho and then it returns again later on! Eeeekkk!:growlmad:

Rach, omg you could be preggo by summer then?? How exciting for you!! When do you officially start TTC? Awww you n DG could be pregs together :hugs:

DG, enjoy your weekend with your girlfriend!! Shopping and lunch with friends is the best day out!!:happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Your job sounds fun Claire, well except i don't like flying but apart from that part! :haha: must be great working with different friends and getting some time to yourself in different countries :thumbup:

April time, i will start monitoring my cycles in Jan and then whichever cycle could potentially be a 2014 baby! Need to read up on my gender swaying book, but i think i will just end up getting carried away anyway...so what will be will be! :) 

weekend wise, just have next door's little boy's 3rd birthday party sat avo' :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww not too long too go then Rach! Ive just found an old opk i had and had a little dip with it and its blaring positive! LOL! this is the last time i will O for a couple of years i reckon! I dont think we will start TTC until either back end of 2014 or start of 2015 and thats if we ever do! I take it the gender swaying will be towards a girly? I know with Poppy we only dtd once and that was on the wed i didnt O til sunday morning! I think the rule is that if you have sex 3-5 days before O its more likely a girl and 0-3 days more likely a boy! Hmmmm....worked for us though i suppose!:winkwink:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Wow... that is quite a long time, we might be bump buddies for my no'4 then!! :rofl:
Yes that's it, and other things such as what you eat and positions! 

Yes would love a girl next, would you like a boy next if you do ttc or do you not mind either way? :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just been thinking, didn't realise the coil stopped you ovulating either? when are you booked in to have it hun?


----------



## Flowerbaby

am not sure if it does stop me ovulating, i think the mirena one does as it has hormones in it but the copper one dosent, you still ovulate with that one. i was thinking of getting the implant aswell, im still undecided tbh! Well im suppose too be getting it fitted when af arrives, so probs in about 2 weeks! You might well be onto number 4 by the time im TTC again! How many kiddies would you like? i just want one more as im getting older now, am 37 next month and defo want too have had another before i hit 40! Id actually like another girl, but i really wouldnt mind if its a boy:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

why would you get implant as well? wouldn't you be nearly 100% covered with the coil?

um depends what day you ask me! somewhere between 3 and 5! If life was perfect then i'd love 2 girls then 1 final boy! but we'll take it 1 baby at a time :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Omg Rach 5??? How brave! :haha: I'd like 3 if DH gets promoted again, just depends on the cash flow :) DH said 2 but could be persuaded to have 3 lol. Then again we might be so put off by our first we stop at 1!

Claire your job sounds very interesting & the shifts are very quirky! Does of course mean you'll not see poppy much when you are working, but then a whole month back with her will be lovely. The nursery nursing I did wasn't so great, but I was only 19/20 when I did it. The pay was shocking, the facilities crap (toys were old & clearly second hand -from the 80's I'm sure lol. Yet it was one of the most pricey nurseries in Newcastle!) and I think I was just too young to cope with crying babies all day... But I have some lovely, lovely memories of the children there so it wasn't all bad :) 

DG your weekend sounds great! I really need to get my arse into gear & get xmas shopping!

We're going over my parents tomorrow night for an Indian & a film, then maybe watching Skyfall Sunday night.

Oh and I notice on Facebook Laura's had her gender scan! :pink: 

Mammy's I have a question for you - how much newborn clothes did you buy? And did you have enough or could do with more? Think I've gone slightly overboard...:wacko: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Crazy hey! One of the reasons is because we both have small families, just be nice to create a big family, then going forward when they have children and all the grandchildren coming to visit..chaos!! but even before then just having a little one around for quite a while into the future. I love Harry's age :)
It's not definite though, would probably stop if i get one that doesn't like sleeping!! as i am rubbish with little sleep :haha:

Yes Laura said to me to tell you all it's a :pink: one :happydance:

Well it depends Mrsp, on how quickly they grow...Thomas was a completely average sized baby at 7lb11b but grew very quickly and was on the 90 odd centile on the chartsso he didn't get to wear everything or not for very long and then Harry was average again but has grown much more slowly. 
Personally i wouldn't get too much newborn, more 0-3 because it doesn't matter if it's a little big, you can roll sleeves back for example :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hun, do you know how many you got for Thomas' arrival? I have 12 outfits :wacko: but I guess depending on how sickly a baby you have or if they have explosive nappies you could go through a few a day?! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Is that all in newborn size? Then yes i would defo say you have enough! I'd get some 0-3stuff in as well, just so you are prepared in case baby is bigger. 
The other thing is the clothes vary between shops. I mean Harry has got a little cardigan from Next and he still fits in it and it's 0-3!! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

That's a thought hun about the different shops having different size newborn stuff! I've got 2 completely different winnie the pooh babygrows, 1 from Asda, 1 from sainsburys & the Asda 1 looks massive compared to the other one! I have a 3 pack of up to 1 month sleepsuits & 6 0-3 month ones as well, plus the little bird rainbow pj's in 0-3 :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Love the little rainbow stuff :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

30mummyof1 said:


> Love the little rainbow stuff :thumbup:

Lush isn't it?! Hope it's unisex enough, DH reckons a bit girlie :shrug: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think it's ok for babies either sex, prob not older boys though


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yeah I agree, 0-3 ok though x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: ladies, did everyone have a nice weekend?

Hope you are all ok :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Aside from a minor cut on leg (well scratch is more like proper term)... Yes I had good weekend. How about you?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Not overly exciting but sometimes good to have a quiet one i guess! 

Oh dear, hope it heals quick. I look a bit battered and bruised too, my legs are covered in bruises after walking into the rabbit run in the dark!:haha: told my oh off for leaving it there for me to fall over, though it was my fault really as it had been there 2 days already!


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: Must be quite the weekend for people to get injured, :shrug: It is healing, not fast enough but yeah it's getting better. Doesn't sting anymore, not like on Saturday so that's good.

Rabbit run, ouch... Not fun to trip over that. :dohh:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi Ladies YES I am on the east coast and no did not move to cali? I wish.. I am safe and we were not affected by it in upstate NY, Miss you all so much but since I am not trying and OH and I have been apart for 2 months, it is hard to come on here..YES the blue dyes were both evaps! HUGS to all!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nice to hear from you as, yes can understand that. Glad you were not affected by sandy. hugs to you too :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks I do miss each one of you dearly. I am so fortunate to have crossed your paths! :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

As you gotta stop by more often. You are liable to miss some of the pregnancies on here. :hugs: sorry about your oh and it is a relief to know sandy did not affect you!


----------



## MrsMM24

*JODI*.... sooo glad to hear from you. Was rather worried, but sooo relieved that Sandy did not affect you, so many of my friends in NY are still affected. Totally understand the break from BnB, we are on FB so don't hesitate to chat with me at any time. :hugs:


:hi: Ladies


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh dear ladies & your injuries! Hope you're feeling better soon. 

Rach loving your new avatar of Harry :thumbup:.

AS! Lovely to hear from you hun. Glad to hear you're doing ok. Hope you stop by more often whether you're TTC or not, its just nice to chat on here. This is the best thread I'm on with regards to general chit chat, the others are all just TTC, so come back soon!

Hi Mrsmm!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, yes Harry practicing his no holding on standing! 

:hi: mrsmm wow 13wks gone already...can't wait to hear whether baby is :pink: or :blue:

Had the best time with little Harry today, his 1st time at softplay and he loved it, Thomas was with grandma at home so it was nice just to have some one on one time with him. :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah that sounds nice hun, I bet its nice having some time with them individually :) 

Eeek 23 weeks tomorrow! Not long til my V day! (24 weeks right?) :dance:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes that's right, big milestone &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## MrsPTTC

Rach, Claire & kendra, did you use those sleeping bags you get? And if so from what age? I have one but not sure it's worthwhile & am thinking of taking it back :shrug: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i swear by them for a good night sleep as they can't kick their covers off and get cold. Also makes it easier to know what to put them in at night as you can check the temperature and dress accordingly underneath! I think blankets can vary so much.

I waited till boys were a few weeks old to use them, although you can use them from birth long as baby is big enough. Thomas stayed in his till about 2 :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

2years old? Wow! Thanks for the advice hun x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi ladies! Yes i use sleeping bags, i think theyre fab too! I started purting Poppy in hers at about 2-3 weeks old as she wouldnt keep covers on and it keeps them snuggly and warm when you do night feeds! :thumbup:

Well ladies, sad news from me, my DH has moved out! We are having a really rough time and things are goin from bad too worse, he just cant seem too adjust too family life and in his words is 'bored shitless' he still wants too do 'his thing' and its not working out. So hes packed his bags this morning and left:cry: It was a mutual decision and we will meet up after weekend and have another talk and see what we can work out but im totally devestated! My childhood dreams of having a lovely happy family life forever are slowly disappearing....:nope:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh hun, i am so sorry to hear you can't work things out. So sad that he can't put his little girl before partying and going out :( Maybe the reality of moving out will be enough to kick him up the bum and sort himself out? :shrug:

We are here for you anytime you need to chat hun :) Big :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Claire I don't really know what to say Hun :nope: I'm so sorry he's not being the husband & father you want him to be (& that he should be) I do hope you can sort something out. But it sounds like he's got a lot of growing up to do! :growlmad: We're here for you chick :hugs: any time you need to talk xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

*CLAIRE* :hugs: I am so very sorry to hear that things are not going as you would have hoped. I don't know what to say really, I mean, your daughter as well as you needed him to step up when he became a father and a husband. I definitely hope that he really looks at life and you two are able to work it out soon Hun!:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Oh Claire :hug: sorry that dh is not mature enough to adjust to family life. Hope the separation will make him realize he does want to be there for both of you instead of the life he thinks he wants.


----------



## 30mummyof1

How you doing Claire? Hope you have something lovely planned for weekend :hugs:

What's everyone else up to? 
Just a quiet one for me, although i think i will have a few wines tonight after today. Thomas had a little introduction day at pre-school and it wasn't great. He started off well, but after a while just reverted back to his usual behaviour of snatching/pushing the other children around etc.. makes me so upset/angry to see him doing it. Just want him to get on with the other children and make friends but i can see them all avoiding him if he carries on :sad1: and the teachers labelling him the naughty child. I don't know why he does it, i don't let him get away with it at home. :shrug: I hope they will find a way to deal with it without it escalating further. :cry:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Oh 30! :hugs: I hope that works itself out soon...

Weekend plans... Hmmm SLEEP sleep SLEEP sleep SLEEP homework EAT have some me time... Yep, nothing on my agenda. :thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww nooo little Thomas has been a tinker! Hopefully he will settle down after he's been there a few times Rach. Is he like that with your friends kids? Am sure he will be fine hun. Ive got a gurly weekend planned, although i really dont feel like going! Me and 3 gf's are off too Leeds tmor afternoon, doin sum shopping the going out for meal and on lash, staying overnight and home sunday. Feel like as soon as i have a drink i will burst into tears though, my heart is aching at the min IYKWIM....am missing DH but just feel that if he comes home we will be back too where we left off within 5 minutes!:cry: i just want too be happy and dont get why he cant settle himself down, he will end up a very lonely man in the end and i think he will regret his decision all his life.:nope:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks for all your support ladies it really means the world too me:hugs::kiss:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks dg, he can be so lovely on his own, just hope they see that too &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Claire, i hope so too. Sounds like a great weekend, long as your surrounded by friends a little cry is not all bad. Lets hope he realises before it's too late.how old is he again? 
Just been asked for id girls, :haha: not bad for 33 in march! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh sorry forgot to say about what he is like with friends children, yes exactly the same unfortunately. It's getting close to the point where I am scared to take him places. His gymnastics teacher has now had words with me twice, because he struggles to sit there and listen to instruction and being physical with the other children. 
Fx just growing up and being away from me some of the time will help. :shrug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh Claire :hug: I'm not surprised you don't want to go Hun..but maybe it'll do you good? I hope you're ok. What does DH's family make of his behaviour?

DG you're 1 very sleepy lady hehe :sleep:

Rach I'm not sure what to suggest about Thomas Hun, but I imagine its very frustrating for you. You've done your best & are a great mum, I'm sure his teachers will see that, he's just going through an awkward stage. You need super nanny :haha: 

No overtime tomorrow for me for a change & DH & I are going kitchen shopping! Going for tea with the girls on Sunday too :)

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and as some of you might've seen on Facebook everything went fine today :happydance: Was lovely seeing baby again, it waved t us again ha ha. DH was sooo tempted to find out the sex & I actually feel a bit guilty for not letting him, but I'm sure we made the right decision. I'll upload a photo over the weekend x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes will be a great surprise Hun, defo worth it :thumbup: thanks Hun, i do keep worrying it's something i've done or not done. Time will tell hey :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh and ladies told my oh i am taking my last pack of pills starting Sunday so mid December i will be bc free till we start ttc April/may time and he agreed! :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Eee Hun how exciting! :yipee: So are you NTNP or are you using rubbers lol? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: Just pull out at fertile time will be fine for us :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:haha: you hope! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well it wouldn't be the end of world it's just we're trying for a early in the year birthday after having the boys! :) 
Need to read my swaying things pink book too! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha ha yes you'd better get studying! It would be lovely to have a girl, how would you feel about a 3rd boy? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'd get used to it, it wouldn't be that I would be upset at having a 3rd boy as I love having little boys, it would just be not having a girl, iukwim. 
:flower: I need you all to think pink for me! :rofl:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww how exciting Rach!!! Will send lotsa pink babydust your way!!:baby:

Well DH has said he wants too see me n Poppy tmor, i was goin too stay at my mams for cple days with her but he said he wants too see us both. I honestly dont know what i want too say too him at the minute, am hoping my friends will give me sum inspiration tonight as im terrible at putting things into words, i do want us too be together as ive really missed him loads and want him around for Poppys sake but i just cant stand the way he goes on wuth his single life partying and just his whole attitude with family life. I just need help too get my point across too him coz am useless at explaining myself!! After a couple of drinks tonight im sure the emotions will flow, think my friends are gona write down what i say so i have plenty too say tmor! Lol!:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh hun, I hope you can sort things out. He needs to do some growing up :gun: and get his priorities sorted :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

My plan to sleep failed... *FAILED...* :rofl: My body didn't get the memo I was allowed to sleep in today. :dohh: Plus I had to start washing the sheets on account of waking up to a nose bleed. :wacko:

How are you holding up Claire? 30- hopefully something can be figured out from what's going on with Thomas. Maybe a different approach is necessary. I don't know.


----------



## 30mummyof1

silly body! :dohh:

I hope so, the leader of the pre-school said they have lots of techniques and only after using those they then seek outside help, hope it doesn't come to that though :sad1:


----------



## deafgal01

Hopefully they find a technique that works for him. :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just heard my friend's triplets are on their way, she's going for a cs this afternoon. Hoping and praying everything will be ok with them all.


----------



## deafgal01

Oooh sending lots of positive vibes and prayers to your friend and her triplets!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Claire I hope your meet with DH went ok! How old is he? Do his friends have kids? Just wondering if he's jealous of his mates going out all the time. I know my DH wasn't properly ready to be a daddy until his friends all had kids.

DG boo to your nose bleeds! I used to get them all the time when I was younger.

Oh dear Rach, how many weeks are the triplets now? Have got them in my thoughts, hope everything goes well :hugs: 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes hope you made some progress with dh Claire, thinking of you :hugs: 

Well the triplets have arrived safely, 29wks and 1 day. weighing between 2lb 1 and 2lb 11. Obviously it is early days but that's the 1st hurdle :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw teeny bless them! But 29 weeks not too bad, they've got a good chance :thumbup: What did she have? Any names yet? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Girl called Emily who is breathing by herself and 2 boys will and Sam who need a bit of help breathing but all v good for 29wks :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah how sweet. That's brilliant! Are the boys identical? x


----------



## deafgal01

Awwww so glad to hear all made it alive! What is the next goal for the babies? Obviously they are going to want the boys to eventually be weaned off oxygen that is currently helping them.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes identical boys :cloud9:

I think just to put on weight dg, athough haven't spoken to her directly yet. I don't imagine they will be home for xmas as they weren't due till Feb but least she will be able to get everything sorted in the meantime ready for them :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw such a shame she'll be having to go backwards & forwards to the hospital over xmas, but main thing is the LO's are ok :thumbup: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes exactly, long as all 3 come home that's all that matters :thumbup:

How's the nursery coming on Mrsp?

Mrsmm, Laura how are you doing?


----------



## deafgal01

That'd be a nice Christmas gift for your friend if the triplets gain weight enough to be released in time for Christmas. 4 weeks, hmmm, not impossible. Babies are always amazing us. But yeah, your friend has time to prep the nursery before they come home. :thumbup: I'm tempted to ask for a picture but I don't think I will as it's your friend's babies and not yours to show us a picture of. :blush: I just love babies.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I haven't seen one yet either unfortunately, can't wait to see one of them all together though. Super cute! :)


----------



## deafgal01

Yep, very cute. I recently saw one of the bnb lady's triplets baby picture (both individual and as a group). :cloud9: Her girls are just so darling and cute... I imagine your friend's babies are just as cute!


----------



## MrsMM24

So awesome that the Triplets are doing well. I know how it is to have a child in the NICU through Thanksgiving as DD wasn't released until 9 days before Christmas in US. So I hope they thrive and that Mommy and Dad are doing well.

Thanks for asking, I am holding up fine, have an appointment this afternoon with Doc (high risk doc) but all in all feeling good. Listening to our Baby late last night with our doppler before bed. Excitedly taking it one day at a time.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes they are both well, Mummy just a bit sore as to be expected. 

ahh amazing, sounds like they are looking after you well :) Hope all goes well x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Glad to hear you're doing well Mrsmm!

Rach DH will be putting the furniture up at the weekend. We've had a right carry on with mothercare :growlmad: They said the cot bed would be delivered last fri as it got 'left behind' on thurs when the rest was delivered. I wasn't in anyway but they said the courier would leave a card - they didn't.. So I emailed them at the weekend & they said we could collect it from the depot which dh has. Now tonight I get an email saying my other order which was delivered on thurs & had the Moses basket stand left off it saying it was on a 1-4 week delay has been cancelled! So now no stand! Foaming! :grr: but I have to say mothercare are very quick to reply & are pretty good at sorting stuff so hopefully I'll have an apology tomorrow! Have stopped myself buying any more baby stuff now til after Xmas :wacko: when I'll order the soft furnishings :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

what a right pain! does my head in when companies mess up like that :grr:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Huge congrats too your friends Rach, good too hear they doin so well :thumbup:xx

well no progress from me girls, me n DH have seperated indefinetly now. hes living at a mates for now then goin too live in the apartment above our tattoo studio from xmas as thats when our tenant moves out and we wil just see how things progress from there. we just arguing when we see each other at minute as we both so angry so its pointless us trying too talk until we both feel ready. i just feel like a part of me has died and am slowly startin the grieving process. its all so very sad.:cry: the thought of bein on my own at xmas is awful but what will be will be i spse. hes still gona see Poppy when he can which is the most important thing right now:thumbup:

glad every one is doing great! i wont be on here much from now but will keep popping on too see how you all doin and keep you updated with my life and Poppy. big hugs n loves too you all:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh hun, I am so sorry. I hope in time you will sort things out, might just take a bit of time :hugs: Going to pm you my number if you'd like to keep in touch. x


----------



## MrsMM24

*CLAIRE*, so sorry to hear that. I hope that things will look up for you before the holidays set in completely. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah no Claire so sorry hun :hugs:. Not sure quite what DH has to be angry about though?! Bloody men, its always about them..I do hope you can work things out. You need to get yourself on Facebook hun, then we can all keep in touch. Do keep popping back on as we'll miss you :( 

Hope the triplets still doing ok Rach.

Saw some old work mates tonight & one was shocked by the size of my bbs :haha: If only they'd stay like that! :winkwink:. So after I complained to mothercare they re-ordered the Moses basket stand & are sending it free of change! Oh I do love my bargains, I'm getting good at saving money on this baby stuff lol.

V Day tomorrow! :D 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy v day hun :) 

Yes triplets are ok still thank you for asking.Daddy updated fb with how overwhelming it is to see all the tubes and things bleeping etc, bless them. x

I've been reading my gender swaying book, blimey it's not going to be easy to deliberately sway for a girl. Just hope my cycles play along and don't become erratic like they did last time we were ttc! You have to start by stopping about 7 days before ov' and then creep up slowly, alongside reducing man's sperm count and eating virtually nothing! The diet for conceiving a girl is to not drink tea, coffee, fizzy drinks or alcohol. Not eat too much fish or meat, certain veg is off the menu, no white bread, crisps or choc! :dohh: but you are allowed lots of milk, which I don 't like:haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: Blimey- that gender sway stuff sounds no fun...


----------



## MrsMM24

Yeah, the gender sway came in at one point in our over 3 year TTC but it was just too difficult and with donor sperm it wasn't an easy task, I mean the swimmers were frozen so you just never know right.... We shall see. We will be happy with just a H&H LO but all 3 of us have a secret hope..... shhhhh....


----------



## 30mummyof1

what's your secret wish mrsmm, we can keep a secret :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh my that really sounds no fun Rach! :wacko: Funny the things you do...

Is Mrsmm swaying towards :blue: by any chance? Or another :pink:

x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP- happy V day! :wohoo:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Latest on the babies, is that they are doing well but my friend had to go to a different hospital as there weren't 3 incubators in the local hospital. Poor thing was all prepped for the op and then they said right we've got to move you to another!! 
Bless her, she's just had an major op and then having to travel 100 round trip to see the babies.
They are hoping they can be back in the local hospital by Christmas :) fx

How's everyone doing? any plans for weekend? x


----------



## deafgal01

Oh bless your friend. Poor thing. Having to deal with the babies moving to different hospital. :dohh: Hope the babies come home or get transferred back to local before Christmas.

Weekend plans... Hm, none... Just a party tomorrow night at my place, and then picking a friend up halfway somewhere on Saturday (She went to Tenn to see her family there with her mom but needs a ride back home) hence where I come in. Other than that, nothing... Probably some schoolwork and relax/sleep and clean. :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah no Rach! Which hospital are they in now then? Did she give birth in the Newcastle RVI? Hope they get nearer home for xmas!

Tonight I'm working til 8pm :( and tomorrow I'm not sure if I'm doing overtime yet - I put my name down but it's names in a hat, will find out later - could do with doing it as baby fund is rather depleated! Then tomorrow night DH and I are round our friends house for a takeaway, then visiting my parents for tea on sunday night. Oh AND DH is putting the nursery furniture up tomorrow! :happydance: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

That's very nice of you dg, top friend :thumbup:
No mrsp, middlesborough, she said she was really scared, getting moved at last min. :( 

Afm, out with my friend tonight for lots of drinkies! Can't wait as its been ages since i have seen this friend. Then sun am visiting a friend in her new home. Pm roast at inlaws :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi ladies! I think it will be James Cook hospital in Middlesbrough, i was gona have Poppy there if there was no beds at my local hospital (as its really small mat unit) but i ended up havin c-sect anyway. Hope the triplets are doing well, shame bout the roundtrip they have too do every day, what a night mare for them!

Not upto much this weekend, been stayin at my mams for cple night so heading home this afty then goin too see MIL tmor for chat then out with my BFF and her little girl on sunday, think we gona take girls too softplay then i will stay at her sunday night. Spoke too my OH a few times, we trying too share house at min but im finding it hard staying with my parents as my dad is just in my face about the whole thing and wants answers and decisions too be made right NOW! And we just cant do that so i feel my dad is pushing me away from staying at theres as i cant do with bein around him at min, hes really pissing me off! Been looking at mqybe renting somewhere after xmas as Matt said he will buy me out house if it comes too that so i will get bit money but think i will just rent for 6 months too start with. Think i should get sum sort of workin tax credits etc too help me out with me bein part-time. God there is just so much too think about when you become a single parent, really quite scarey!!! On the otherhand at least its happenin whilst Poppy is still so young so she wont know any different as shes growing up. Just so sad isnt it!:nope:

Thanks for number Rach, i will keep in touch xx :hugs:

Will defo be joing Facebook shortly as soon as i get chance! Xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks for the update hun, yep facebook is ace for keeping up with everyone :thumbup: 
Yes I can imagine there is so much to sort out, I've had quite a few friends in the same situation recently. :( 

Took Thomas to softplay this morning, he played really well with the other kids there so I did relax a little thinking he can do it when he wants to. I love my couple of hours with just the one boy on a Friday morning :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh forgot to mention about Harry naughty Mummy!, his weight gain was much better this time after the 2oz in 4 weeks previously. This time 1lb 2oz and he's now over 20lb finally :) so he can get ready to go in the new car seat although will be sad to put the baby one in the loft :(


----------



## MrsMM24

*CLAIRE*, I can only imagine how difficult it is to try and share the house. I can imagine it is even harder to have to deal with "daddy and his babygirl" going through something like this and wanting answers. Hang in there! I know things are destined to get better soon.


Well, because I know you all can keep a secret.... Yes, we are hoping for a boy, need a little testosterone in the household, but will be EXTREMELY happy with a healthy baby of any gender! First time we spoke that "outloud" by the way so good luck "hearing" us speak it again until we find out next month.... :haha:


I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving holiday that celebrated yesterday. Really kinda a good holiday for a pregnant woman :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope you enjoy your night out Rach. Yay for Harry & his weight gain :thumbup:

Claire I feel so bad for you hun I really do :( My BFF has gone through the same this year, her LO is 18 months. It's horrid, I'm so mad at her DH, we were all so close :cry:. I can understand your dad annoying you, if only it was as simple as he thinks eh?! Hope you enjoy your time with your friend on Sunday. Glad you hear you're joining Facebook :)

Mrsmm did you feel guilty when you said aloud your sex preference for the first time? I felt awful! Even if it was just a teeny teeny preference!

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well hes just text n said hes goin out tonight, saturday and sunday, fuck me can he fit anymore lads time in this weekend? So much for wanting too see Poppy! I fucking hate him at the minute. Sorry bout my language am just so angry! He aint ever gona change and i need too face facts, hes a fuckin tosser! Grrrrrr.....rant over!!! :growlmad::gun:

Awww MrsMM your secret is safe with us! cant wait for your next scan! what date is it so i know too look on here? so excited for you xx

Thanks for support ladies! Think its doin me good just too come on here n rant away! Lol!

How is your friend now MrsP? Did she completely split with her DH? xx

Great news about Harry!! Awww Rach it wont be long n the carseat will be back out for number 3 xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww Hun :hugs: What a tosser! :growlmad: I could slap him for you Hun :grr: Do his friends have kids? Do you think he's having some sort of mid life crisis?! Poor Poppy not seeing her daddy all weekend. My friend is doing ok thanks Hun. She's keeping herself busy, going out every week or two & has uni work to keep her going. It's definitely for good. Her DH cheated on her (once) they decided he'd move out for a bit but she had every intention of taking him back. He must've decided he was happier when they were apart & went all cold on her & they ended up arguing whenever they saw each other (also wasn't making much effort to see the LO) so she told him she had to make a decision & he chose his single life. I couldn't believe it, they hadn't been married 3years. I tell you what she did find helped, she read self help stuff on the Internet & said it helped her put things into perspective & move on - though I know this is early days for you & your dh. I'm praying that he'll see the light though Hun & realise what a prick he's being & come crawling back! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg Claire, what a tosser that is well out of order :gun: I would be livid.

Yes had a good night out, well I say out it was more in! :haha: we stayed at mine till 11 walked around the corner to the local had 1 there and then walked to my friends house! :rofl: oh well saved money on booze :haha:
but my oh had a few drinks with us last night and who is suffering this morning, yep him! I mean I don't feel fantastic but as a woman you just have to get on with it, especially with kids. :grr: men. You are so lucky mrsmm! :thumbup:

Your secret is safe with us mrsmm hope you get your wish :)


----------



## deafgal01

MrsM I hope you get your wish. It's always a nice thing when all of us get just the gender we hoped for with our babies. Even if we don't, we still love the ones we are blessed with.

How's everyone's weekend going? Sounds like everyone's having a ok/good weekend. I had some wine last night- didn't get buzzed but it was a fun night as I had 4 other people over and we were chatting and playing games. I have a girls' night in at a friend's place (she's single so it makes sense to do it at her place) for Magic Mike and drinks. :thumbup: Looking forward to that. It's not for a while yet but I'll be ready for it. :haha: Dec. 14th I've marked my calendar!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: Rach! 1 drink at the pub! Ha ha. Glad you had a good night though :thumbup:. 

DG Magic Mike is brill, you'll enjoy it! Channing Tatum, Mmm!

My plans have changed tonight, my friend who's also pg is ill so we're not going round anymore. So I'll be having a nice night in with dh & a takeaway :)

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

yep we're doing that too mrsp :thumbup: nice indian and I think we're going to watch dark shadows with Jonny Depp :)


----------



## deafgal01

Oooh dark shadows is good!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Not seen that one will look out for it! We started watching Jack and Jill as DH is a big Adam sandler fan but he fell asleep so I stopped it & am catching up.on x factor instead :) I'll not be able to lie on the sofa with DH much longer, sooo uncomfortable & I swear I feel like I've put on another stone today! :growlmad: Bump is definitely starting to get in the way now haha x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just catching up now on x factor then have i'm a celebrity to fit in today sometime! as off to my friend's house this morning and roast at inlaws later :)

We didn't get round to watching dark shadows in end, but the curry was lush in my hungover body!


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks! I guess we will find out soon. The gender scan is suppose to be December 31st... New Year's Eve.... We have an appt on the 4th but that is just a regular 16 wk appt.


----------



## 30mummyof1

That will amazing finding out on new years eve mrsmm, lots to celebrate either way :wohoo:

How is everyone doing?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw yeah a happy new year that'll be! :) 

I'm great thanks Rach. Finally decided on my nursery soft furnishings :happydance: Mamas & papas have 20% off the Once upon a time range so I ordered it last night. No matching curtains though as still far too pricey so going for plain ones with the m&p's tie backs :thumbup:. How's you hun? X


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh lovely hun, I have m&p stuff with blue gingham curtains :thumbup: 

Yes good thanks :)
Thomas has been such a sweetie recently. Always telling us how much he loves us and that we are his very best friends! :kiss:
Harry took his first few steps yesterday, not done it since but still proud of the little fella! ahh love my little boys.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ahhh Harry's first steps! :yipee: Well done Harry! And what a cutie thomas is bless him :kiss:. I love m&p but goodness so expensive! :dohh: I want the changing mat to go with the nursery but its over 30 quid :( for some reason the 20% off doesn't apply to it...x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and I wish this shitty weather :rain: would feck off! :growlmad: Everywhere chaotic & roads flooded, nightmare :( x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh I know :grr: have a look on ebay, sometimes people are selling new or excellent condition used. I got the cot bumpers on ebay loads cheaper.:thumbup:

We've been lucky here, just the usual miserable cold weather but not the flooding. Are you still able to get out and get to work etc.. ok? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah yeah thanks, the roads where I live are fine, though I'm off today and have heard on Facebook my route to work is bad. Hopefully be better tomorrow... The paths taking the dog out are about a foot deep in water in places though! Good job I've got my wellies :thumbup:

I've been checking out eBay but still quite pricey for used. I bid on some of the tie backs the other day but by the time you added postage on top it was only about £4 more for the new ones! Will keep my eye out though as m&p have a 365 day return policy I noticed so can always take what I've bought back x


----------



## MrsMM24

Sooo good for Harry and his 1st Steps!:happydance:


Yes *Ladies*, a New Year's Eve gender scan will be GREEEAT!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yaayy well done Harry takin his first steps!:happydance::baby: You will have too post some updated pics of the boys Rach xx

Weather been awful here too, couldnt get in or out of our village for 24 hours so ended up staying at my mams an extra night. Poppy is teething at min think her top teeth are pushing on her gums so shes hardly sleeping or eating at min, shes quite chirpy in herself but her milk intake is terrible at mo, she only had 9oz today! Eeekk! Think i will dreamfeed her tnite too try n get more into her. Am taking her swimming with tosspot tmor so that will be interesting, his idea though so will see how it goes.:shrug:

How is everyone else? Anyone got anything exciting planned this week?:happydance:

MrsP thanks for letting me know how your friend got on, ive been online looking at some self-help sites and im finding them quite interesting reading, ive been cutting and pasting some paragraphs from them so i can refer too them when i need too.:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

There's a new one on my profile hun, of both boys standing behind the sofa which is rather cute! :thumbup:

ahh poor poppy, those horrible 1st teeth :sad1: Wondering when Harry will get some more, he's had 6 since he was 7mths!
Goodluck with the swimming tomorrow, hope it goes well with him :hugs:

Not much on tomorrow, Thurs have parents around in the morning and swimming lessons in the afternoon. Then Friday my friend is over for a catchup and drinks.
Excited about the weekend though, Christmas tree up Saturday and taking boys on Christmas santa train sunday! :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

How lush that Harry has taken his first steps!

Hope ya all are staying dry and safe in that wet weather.

I'm doing fine over here- not much happening besides school and lots of work. I have training this weekend. No time off until next weekend on the 8th of dec.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Rach that pic on your profile is so cute! Bless them! 

Claire I'm so pleased the self help is interesting Hun :thumbup: how did the swimming with dh go? 

We went to see Skyfall last night, it was fab! Tomorrow night got the builder coming round to finalise things before the extension gets started on 10th! Work on Saturday all day & not overtime pay :dohh:. Funny mood tonight, tired, emotional, ratty, feel like crap :( 

Uk ladies did you have cot bumpers? Reading conflicting reports & some worrying stories x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes Claire, how did it go?

Don't think we'll get to see that at the cinema, but will watch it when it's out on Blu-ray :thumbup:

Great news about the extension, will it be going on over Christmas then?

Well there are risks with bumpers hun yes, some people are very anti them. I'm not going to recommend them, however I have used them for both boys and obviously had no problems. My boys are both fidgets and would end up anywhere in the cot and then bang their heads on the sides and wake themselves up. 
Also if you are using a moses basket then they won't be going into a cot until at least 3mths maybe later depending how big they are.
I think you've just got to weigh up the pro's and con's and see whats best for you hun x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just seen you are an egg plant! :happydance: or an aubergine as we brits say! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha ha yeah I know! Only 3 more fruit to go how scary! I'm going to ask the mw next week about bumpers & if they say not to use them then I'll take it back. But DH has agreed to me buying the curtains so I'll order them & if I get second hand ones in the meantime I'll take them back. Would rather get them now when they're cheap :thumbup: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

There is a more another option to bumpers and that's something that goes around each rung of the cot, think they are foamey material? If baby kinda stays where they are put I guess you wouldn't have to cover every single one might be an option if midwife is against it? :shrug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry forgot to respond to your question about the extension - starting 10 th December, assume he'll have a break over Xmas but will find out tonight. Dh in control of everything I've got no idea what's going on ha! It won't affect the indside of the house til they knock through & that'll not be til Jan so only the outside will be a mess! :wacko:

Yes I found them, bumpsters they're called, really good idea! But liked the m&p one as it goes will the nursery :dohh: I think if mw says no then I'll take the m&p one back & if I think I need something when babies a little older then I'll order those bumpsters :) 

X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh that's ok then, was picturing you house being a mess inside whilst they worked :( 

Cool, glad you found them :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh no I would've put it off til Jan if that was the case :thumbup: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

hi all, did you have a nice weekend? Ive been busy busy busy, had the week from hell and was unfortunately at work all day yesterday so my weekend is almost over before it began! Went to my preggo friends last night, didn't go to sleep until 1am then the dog had me up 4 times being sick :( He seems much better today though and I've had a little taster of motherhood :haha: I've been shopping today and went for tea with DH, my BFF (who split up with her DH this year) and her LO. She had us creased over tea, wiping the table and walls with her baby wipes lol and chattering away. She's 2 in March, very cute! I was supposed to put the tree up today but with my bad night I had a lie in and just didn't have time. We might end up getting a real tree next weekend anyway, never had one before and though it'd be nice...

So DH felt LO kick for the first time this morning! :happydance: and I saw it move for th first time. Very nice but weird! :)

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: Hun, ahh how exciting and your dh must have been made up :)

I'm so lucky my lo's have never had vomiting but I'm sure that will change when Thomas starts pre-school:( poor pooch x

We put Xmas tree up yesterday, think baubles have been removed about 5 or more times already! Make most of Xmas tree staying as you decorate it! Then today we took boys on Santa train! Bless Thomas he found Santa a bit scary to start with, never known him be so quiet! He loved it though:cloud9:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ahh how lovely! Time for the Xmas smilies ha ha :xmas12: Really wanted the tree up this week but have now decided to get a real tree as I'd rather experiment this year than when we have a crawling baby. If they're too much hassle we'll go back to our artificial one next year. Pooch is much better today! Been to his grandma and grandads as thought we'd better keep him away from the other dogs with his walker today. He's back to normal tomorrow though. Got my 25 week mw appointment tomorrow :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good luck tomorrow Hun, i used to love my midwife appointments :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck today *MRSP*!! 


:wave: Hi Ladies, sorry to have been gone so long, I will have to read back soon. Updated my journal, but came down with one illness after another. Did any of you have pregnancy rhinitis? I have had it since about week 11 and it got worse leading to a sinus infection that then infected my throat leading to laryngitis and as we all know, nooothing you can truly have for meds to relieve... I am back however, and have my 16 wk appt this afternoon. Anxiously awaiting it to make sure all is well in there with LO after the beat down Mommy took over the last week with illness. Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: mrsmm, sorry to hear you've been poorly. Sucks when you can't take anything for it. Hope everything goes well at your appointment :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

MrsM- sorry you've been sick with something meds can't even touch while pregnant. :dohh: I hope you're feeling better and that you get great news at the appt this afternoon on baby.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies, mw appt went well, baby P wouldn't keep still for the doppler the little bugger lol, but she heard it eventually & it was fine, bump size & blood pressure also ok :) 

Mrsmm sorry to hear you're sick, no not heard of that :shrug: I had a cold & some sinus pain with it in the 1st tri & managed to find some sinus relief tablets I could take. 

x


----------



## MrsMM24

*MRSP*, so glad to hear the appt went well. Sounds like our little active one, doesn't ever seem to sit still when it's time for an U/S. Happy to hear you began feeling the movements too. I cannot wait till we can feel them, I feel the flutters every now and then but nothing DW can experience yet.


Thanks *Ladies*. I am feeling soooooooo much better today. My appt went very well yesterday, was very quick. The LO is doing well although mommy has been sicker than ever. My BP and everything was great and we have our gender scan set for 12.31! What a wonderful day for a surprise right! We will ring in the new year knowing exactly what we are having and DD will be happy to find out how she is a big sister!!!! We are looking forward to the day. The doc gave me some sudafed to help continue to dry up my sinuses and keep the headaches down. I was the happiest ever to have meds!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

what little monkeys those lo's are! 

Just planning Harry's birthday party, what I thought was a little gathering is over 30 people, how did that happen! :haha: Got to go shopping and also make his cake. 
but presents all bought and wrapped. :)

How's everyone's Christmas shopping going?


----------



## MrsMM24

Oh the joys of having a little one so close to the holiday.... I bet it is sooo exciting. I am so sure that the party that you are planning will be GREAT! I know the feeling too, every time until DD was like 5, I tried to have a small little party, but turned into a large extravagant blow out! :haha: As for the Christmas shopping, we have done very very little, only for DD, as we figured that we would be saving for baby once we found out our BFP. We are just planning to make it a great time for her as adding a new baby takes alot of the attention off older kids and we want her to be spoiled up prior to.... being the only granddaughter she is use to being spoiled too so we don't want her slighted at all with the new addition.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes that's the thing whilst they are still young you have to inc parents and siblings! but yes it's fun, I do get a bit nervous about remembering everything but will be great i'm sure. 
Funny to think today was Harry's edd and the start of 12 days of extreme measures to get him out! :rofl: 

I just have my oh's birthday present left (23rd) and maybe a couple of little things for Harry's stocking if I can find anything suitable.


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: Wow, chatter in here!!!!! :haha:

Christmas shopping, uh... I finished my niece and nephew's gifts- they already got them as I won't see them for Christmas so I opted to let them have it after Thanksgiving. :-= DH's christmas gifts are done (I just need to wrap them). Still need to buy parents' gifts, and siblings too. For a girlfriend as well. :thumbup: So not even halfway just yet. Might wait til the 19th before I buy more gifts... Gotta pay the bills. :dohh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: dg


----------



## deafgal01

:hi:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Glad your appt went well Mrsmm! I started feeling kicks at 18 weeks. I think dh could've felt it a few weeks ago but tbh he's not really into it, finds it a little freaky so I tried not to pressure him into feeling it. I think it's the most wonderful thing :thumbup:. Hopefully he'll feel it more now, I know I am, it's been going crazy all week lol.

Ah Harry's birthday Rach! :cake: how lovely. I forgot you had him so close to Xmas! How's your friend and the triplets doing?

So we've had some snow today & the roads are lethal! :xmas8: It took dh 2.5 hours to get home when it normally only takes 40 mins :growlmad:

As for the Xmas shopping I'm almost done! :) DG you'd better get cracking lol :winkwink:

x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP- yeah I guess I better. :haha: Or at least get ideas of what I'm gonna be buying come the 19th so that I can check them off my christmas gift list.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep my little Christmas baby :cloud9:

They are doing great thanks for asking, been transferred back to Newcastle now as they are all breathing by themselves :happydance:

wow, must be bad up your way. We haven't got any here..yet!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope it stays away for you! Luckily I live & work south of the tyne & the north was worst hit, so i was ok but DH works north hence the time it took for him to get home! :wacko: its raining now though so hopefully had the last of it x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and great news the babies are nearer home! :happydance: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh I got poorly babba's, well Harry's on the mend but Thomas has got it now. We had swimming lessons earlier, mil thought I shouldn't be taking Harry as he had a cold but he was fine it was Thomas that asked to get out. I could tell he wasn't himself as he wasn't splashing everyone like usual! bless him he's trying to fight it.

Looking forward to tomorrow, hairdressers in the afternoon and then a night in, at my friends house. She's making us some yummy nibbles mmm


----------



## MrsPTTC

That's nice Rach. I'm off work tomorrow, going xmas shopping & got a friend & her new baby over in the afternoon. Picking up our real xmas tree on sat! :D 

Your poor babies :( hope they get rid of it before it turns nasty! x


----------



## Flowerbaby

:flower:Hi ladies! How are you all??? xx

Hope the boys feel much better soon Rachel, poor little bambino's!! xx

Ohhh we've missed the snow here thank goodness, but snow showers are forecast for next few days! Praying they miss our village!! x

Well nothing new from me im still a single mammy but got a few nice things too look forward too at min! Im off out with girls tmor night and i cant wait! Got myself sum sexy wet look leggings n sum killah heels n am gona 'work it' girls!! Lol! Ive lost over half a stone in past cple weeks so im starting too feel quite good bout myself! Me n OH are getting along okay but not back together, he still at his mates n im in the house for now and im starting too enjoy being on my own!! TBH ive lived like a single mam since Poppy was born so it dosent feel much different except i dont have a man sleeping next too me each night which is quite lonely, awww i do miss him tho at times :cry: Anyway im off on holiday with my mam and Poppy on tuesday, we going too Cape Verde for a week of relaxation before xmas, i cant wait! :happydance:

Not long too go til Xmas girls!!! Its coming round so quickly now! :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

nice to hear from you Claire, sounds like you have lots of lovely things to look forward, sod him if he doesn't want to get back together you will be pulling blokes left right and centre tonight in that! :wink: and a holiday too :wohoo:


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'm amazed you escaped the snow Claire! Our snows gone now but its very icy. More snow forecast on the east coast next week though I think worse on the south east coast rather than the north. Pleased you're managing ok hunny, it's DH's loss, one of these days he'll realise what he's lost & by then you may have moved on & can tell him to piss off! :winkwink: Your holiday sounds lush you lucky duck! You been buying Poppy lots of things for crimbo? 

Hope rach's boys & poppy have got Xmas outfits - so cute! 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep my boys have Christmas jumpers! Harry has a green one with a snowman and Thomas's is red with a snowman. 

Really looking forward to my girls night in, I wouldn't have done things like that before kids..it was all about the going out for me but now it sounds fab! decided I will get a taxi so I can have a few wines. 

omg girls I have so much wine! I ordered 2 cases from m&s as it was 25% off and then mil's just bought me round 6 bottles that were on offer! 18 bottles :rofl: Christmas will be merry :haha: sorry Mrsp and mrsmm I won't talk about alcohol again :winkwink:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Haha Rach you tease! :haha: Hope you had a good night Hun. I love girls nights in, I'm having one at mine next sat & we're doing a secret Santa/bran tub thing where we all get a gift. Think I might treat myself to some Buck's Fizz :blush:. So excited to be choosing our first real xmas tree tomorrow! :xmas9: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes it was really nice, my friend made this incredible baked camembert, I was in heaven with that and red wine. :)
That sounds like a great idea :) Think I will plan to have more girly nights in, in the new year. Staying in is the new going out! :haha:

Nice chilled weekend planned, with takeaway pizza for dinner. :wohoo:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Boy I'm wrecked after this weekend! :sleep: Yesterday - housework, tree shopping, tree decoration and then friends over til 1am this morning! Then today been out with my dog walker friend for a couple of hours with the hounds, then had lunch then food shopping, just got back after 4.30 and my arms were about to drop off - I'm whacked! Hope you enjoyed your pizza Rach, we had chinese, mmmm... I'm making hunters chicken tonight. Got a lovely "From the bump" xmas card from the MIL today, how very sweet! 

Hope everyone's had a good weekend x


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow, you will wear yourself out doing that all the time! 
ahh how sweet of your mil :) 
we've not done a lot really, went Christmas decoration shopping this afternoon as oh said the house wasn't Christmassy enough. Didn't really get any specific xmas dec's but got some twigs with lights and a birdcage which holds tealights and that makes the room look a lot more homely :)
Cooking a roast beef dinner for tonight yum yum


----------



## deafgal01

Good weekend over here. :thumbup: got a date with the hubby at 3 today to see trans-Siberian orchestra! I'm so excited!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope you enjoy it DG! Date night with hubby how lovely :)

Yeah I know I think i need to calm down Rach ha ha. The lights & birdcage sound lovely & they're something you could leave out after xmas if you want. Ordered a fab leatherette changing bag tonight, half price from mothercare, only £23.50, I love it it looks like a normal handbag :thumbup:

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and DH & I just had an Indian takeaway, poor baby P I'm eating like crap at the minute! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Have a great time dg :thumbup:

Yes that's what I thought :) 

So do you have any feelings on the sex of the baby then hun? 

ooo not long till we find out who wins x factor. I am in two minds, on one hand Jahmane is from Swindon but I doubt I would buy anything he made and would be more likely to with James! :haha:

p.s took my last pill last night! Roll on May :wohoo:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:wohoo: so weird you'll be ttc #3 soon when I've not long conceived #1! 

No real inkling on the sex no...I did think boy then girl now really don't know :shrug: Perhaps will have more feeling in the 2nd tri :shrug:. 

I didnt watch x factor as DH doesn't like it, will watch it tomorrow though I know James won, people can't help but spoil progs on fb! :haha: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Still seems strange to me to write about no'3! I think to myself where did the other two come from?!:rofl:

Mine doesn't either but told him i had to watch it at the right time tonight! :haha: 

Can't wait to find out, exciting surprise :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

*RACH*, I hope you had plenty wine for me! Sounds like you received enough. :haha:


*DG*, how lovely your weekend must have been with a DH date! Orchestra sounds rather lovely.


*MRSP*, how are things Hun? I think Girl for you.... We will soon know right?? Or are you not finding out?


:wave:Hi Hopes! and Jodi!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: yes, I enjoyed about 3/4's of a bottle of red Friday, forgotten how nice red is and it doesn't send me nuts like white can! :haha:
but won't be drinking anything for the near future as I have come down with the kids bugs...urggh feel so rough and my oh isn't here to help me as he's working away 2 nights this week :(


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw get well soon rach :hugs2: I've just had an accident with a Pyrex dish lid hot out the oven, it's gonna blister I know it. Good job I'm off work tomorrow as I don't think I could use the keyboard & mouse without wincing :( 

Mrsmm we've had 2 opportunities to find out the sex but we don't want to, well at least I don't want to :haha: A friend of his at work is doing something lovely - they've got the sex written down in an envelope & they're opening it on Xmas day - awesome idea! :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun :) Oh you poor thing, hope it heals quickly.
I was more accident prone when u was pregnant, i wrote my car off when i was pregnant with Thomas and also pulled a tray of meatballs with hot fat all over my bump. had to go to a&e both times just to make sure baby was ok :dohh:

I've heard of someone planning to do that as well :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Omg a crash & hot fat over bump :shock: oh dear! 

The heartburn has started today! :growlmad: I didn't realise what it was as my chest/stomach didn't hurt just a burning feeling/acid in my throat, but I googled and yep- it's heartburn! :dohh: I'm off to the races tomorrow for my work xmas day out, will be freezing :cold: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes massive burn i had, Poor Thomas!

Yep that will be heartburn i used to swig Gaviscon before bed to keep it at bay :thumb up:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ergh can't drink anything like that :sick: I'm no good at medicines or dissolvable drink things, feel sick at the thought..but I have some Rennies on standby! :thumbup:

Am I in 3rd tri this week on is it 28 weeks? :shrug:

x


----------



## deafgal01

epic date fail, :dohh: paid $25 for parking which was a nightmare cuz of a stupid football game (american style game), and then found out no interpreters for the show, plus nosebleed section seats where the view was eh, ok compared to my previous experiences where we had seats on the lower levels and better view of the lights/show.


----------



## 30mummyof1

28 weeks I believe hun :) not long though

Feeling a little better today so I can moan about my mil now! omg she is driving me nuts! I said I would do Christmas dinner this year as thought it would be nice not to have to go anywhere etc.. and will she just let me do it my way, no! she's interfering with literally every part of it from the cranberry sauce, which one is the best(she's checked them all out) to buying the potato's (we have to have king Edwards) and which Christmas pud we have to have! I know it's a bit strange for her as she is used to doing it but I said to her can you do the gravy. I thought if I give her a job then that will make her feel useful but nope. She's been researching different ways of cooking the turkey even. 
Luckily my oh is my side and said he would have a word but I don't want to upset her on the other hand if I say nothing i'll probably end up shouting at her! 
:gun: sorry for the rant girls!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh DG how crap & disappointing hun :growlmad:

Rach what a pain in the rear, I couldn't stand all that interfering! DH defo needs to have a word, though I know what you mean about not wanting to rock the boat!

I feel huge today! Though DH hasn't noticed much difference in the bump size! :dohh:. I think its maybe more rounded & that's why I feel much bigger... x


----------



## deafgal01

30- that is frustrating. Oy.


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow, it's been quiet in here this week! everyone must be busy! I have these last two days, preparing for Harry's birthday party and Christmas. Getting the house tidy and clean, my cheeky oh said "why couldn't you be like this all the time"!! what a bloody cheek hey!
Birthday cake is in full flow, 2nd cake in oven ready to sandwich together and icing tomorrow :happydance:
What's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## deafgal01

30- my plans consist mostly of getting better. :dohh: I managed to deal with a crappy stomach all week long on and off, until last night which resulted in something unpleasant happening at work. :dohh: Thankfully it stopped after only twice so it's fine now but still crappy stomach. :shrug: I just hope I'm ok with going out tomorrow- shopping with a friend, then a movie and dinner out before my Sunday bowling date. Eh, we'll see what I decide to do Sunday. Might just do the stuff with the girls tomorrow and then use Sunday to rest up.

Hope Harry has an awesome birthday party! The food you're making sounds yummy!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi gals, I've been out tonight for a hen do but it was just a meal & 1 drink after (well Coke for me!) tomorrow I'm doing overtime :( then got girls over for our Xmas night in. Sunday food shopping & I MUST get my Xmas cards posted! Busy weekend for me!

Hope Harry's cake come out well Hun! 

DG hope you get well soon :hugs:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope you are better soon dg, we have cold bugs in our house..urrggh I hate being ill :(

Thanks Mrsp, I will try and post a pic when it's done :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies, just checking in. No real plans this past weekend. Just preparing for holidays and resting. Seems your weekend went well all of you. I have been slightly distracted by the upcoming gender scan, kinda foreshadows things lately. Just wanted to stop in and say Hiii:wave:


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: mrsm!!! Hope gender scan goes well!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:howdy: Mrsm! So exciting! How's everyone's plans for xmas going? I need to wrap all my pressies on Friday night, I used to love wrapping when I was young but now I hate it! Our kitchen a bit of a tip with the building work and the cats coming in and out with mucky paws! :growlmad: but it's going so well, very impressed with the builders so far!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: everyone sorry not popped in for a while, been so busy for Harry's birthday and Christmas(we are hosting this year too). Plus we're all ill! :doh:

Goodluck mrsmm for 31st :thumbup:

Night out tomorrow, boys are going to Grandma's then it's oh's birthday on sunday! 

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Rach :hi: thought you'd not been on a while you busy bee! Enjoy your night out & OH's bday :cake: We're out for a meal with the neighbours tomorrow night. I'm wrapping presents tonight, it's crap :growlmad: Baby P giving me grief lately! Kicking up a storm, and I feel like it's moved higher today, I'm very uncomfortable and can hardly bend - yet bump still not big so it sounds like it's only gonna get worse! :dohh: So excited for xmas now! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Change of plan! oh has been diagnosed with kidney stone(s) so now just hoping he can pass it without having to be admitted. What timing hey, 2 days before his Birthday and 4 before Xmas :sad1:

Luckily got present wrapping sorted weds night, there was a mountain to wrap! think we might have gone a bit over board with Thomas, woops! good luck with yours :thumbup:

Just seen you are now in 3rd tri :wohoo: yes unfortunately does get gradually more uncomfy. I found just thinking of all the little milestones made it easier, Christmas, 30 weeks, 32 weeks(so I could start on raspberry leaf tea!) 35 (not sure why that one!) then 37 full term :happydance: I hadn't banked on wk 41 and 42 though :doh:


----------



## deafgal01

30- hope the kidney stone passes for your hubby. Yikes, nice timing for it.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh no Rach, poor DH! How is he today? Why start raspberry leaf tea at 32 weeks, what's the theory behind it? I know once term its used to help bring on labour...does it taste nice? I have some my friend gave me but daren't try it yet.

Dg how are you? Did you get your xmas shopping in eventually?

Had a great night last night after the trauma of the cat, but he seems ok now, back to the vet tomorrow :thumbup:

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

DG, how heartbreaking is Hopeful's birth story :cry: just been bawling my eyes out. Can't even begin to imagine giving birth now & my LO not making it :nope:

Other girls - this is a BnB lady who gave birth at almost 28 weeks as she had pre eclampsia & the baby had a condition & ended up passing away. She'd had multiple mc's before this baby too. Life is just so unfair for some people :( 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

On no that is heartbreaking, so sad :sad1: it's not fair

Oh is doing ok, the meds the doc gave him seem to be helping him cope with the pain and he can feel the stone moving down although not out yet, ouch. 

Raspberry leaf tea conditions your uterus to work effectively when you are in labour. It's a myth that it can bring on labour however still not advised before 32weeks and take it slowly building up over the weeks. I quite like the taste but saying that I wouldn't drink it at any other times! I would say it worked for me, as I have had 2 pretty easy labours but obviously I don't know any different :shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

Yes I managed some shopping. Just two more gifts left to buy. :dohh: Hopefully I won't have too much trouble finding the gifts- one of them is a gift card so piece of cake, but the other one :dohh: Impossible to find now. :rofl: I waited too long and now I can't find it.

I know- so sad with hopeful's birth story. It should be a joyful experience, not a sad one where your baby dies.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi ladies just dropping by too say Merry Christmas too you all!!!!:xmas9::xmas12::xmas16:

Hope you all have a wonderful time xxx

Im still a single mammy, Poppy is doing really well, almost crawling and becoming very vocal and cheeky! As for me and DH, he's still my ex and it looks very permanent. Am coping the best i can and am trying too be strong for me n Pops. Looking into gettin a new home for us in the new year as i dont want too live in our marital home, feel like i cant move on living here as too many memories :nope:

Miss you all soooooo much and looking forward too seeing piccies of our newset arrival Baby P, not long now. Love you all and happy christmas girls. Love, hugs and kisses, Claire & Poppy xxx:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Rach have just noticed you have a TTC ticker up! Eeeeeekkkk good luck babe!! Hoping i meet a lovely homely family man in the near future as id love a sibling for Poppy! As Aronld Swazenegger would say, 'i'll be back!':winkwink:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Wish i knew how too spell his bloody name!! Lol!! Arnold!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes I have, it's more to keep a track of things now I've stopped the pill. The plan is still not to ttc till April/May. Obviously it could happen before but we don't dtd loads and if it did happen then it's not a problem!

ahh bless ya, I can imagine it would be hard being there. You will defo meet a new man hun, and hopefully one who will look after you much better and also be up for having more kiddies :thumbup: 

Just put the boys to bed, Thomas is pretty excited. It's the first year, he's really understood. :xmas6: Love it :) Funny seeing your 1 day until santa is here ticker as you spend so long preparing for it!


----------



## Flowerbaby

I know am loving my xmas ticker, xmas seems too have come round so quickly this year! DH is spending the night here so he can be with Poppy for her first Christmas so its nice but hard aswell! Wish there was something on bloody tv for us too watch so we could ignore each other! Lol! Ohhhhh get bd'ing hun! Its almost O time!!! So excited for you xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Merry christmas ladies! :xmas9: hope you all had a wonderful time. 

Claire I really feel for you Hun, same situation as my BFF, 1st Xmas by yourselves :hugs: BUT I am a strong believer that everything happens for a reason & you will both meet Mr Right. My BFF doesn't want any more children (at the moment that's what she is saying anyway) but I just know that you will get a sibling for Poppy once the time is right :thumbup: 

Rach I hope dh is feeling better still, hope the boys had a good day!

DG hope you got sorted with your crimbo pressies!

Baby P got some pressies from one of its grandmas, great auntie & one of my friends, spoilt already! 

And hey I'm a squash at last! :happydance:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats on being a squash! 

oh is still suffering, well I mean the painkillers keep the pain at bay but is still needing to take 3 a day. we were hoping to go out and celebrate his birthday sat as he missed out last week but not looking likely at mo :( 

boys were very spoilt, there are so many toys in our house now! my dinner went down well so I am pleased and very happy to be taking a back seat today as my mil is cooking for us :)

Hope you had a good one hun! :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: SQUASH! I love that you're making progress in your pregnancy and one day closer to meeting your baby. :cloud9:

30- nice to take a break from cooking isn't it? :thumbup: Good luck :dust: Hope your man starts feeling better soon.

I managed to buy gifts for my friends so my shopping is done. Now all that's left to do is order my ipad and put money in the bank. I'm excited about getting an ipad. Bummed that I don't get to play with it like right now but I'll get it eventually so that's good.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks guys! I'm getting excited now! Only 8-9 weeks tom when I finish work as I'm not sure what date to put down.. Can't believe I'm back at work today :cry: & I must've only had about 4hrs sleep :sleep: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh you poor thing being back at work, although must be a bit easier knowing you only have weeks to go now :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

*RACH* sure hope OH is doing well, having had kidney stones diagnosis and around the holidays.


*DG* we scaled back the gifts this year except for DD since we have a LO on the way. So I understand having it later, it's better then than never Hun!


*MRSP* you squash you, soooo happy you are progressing nicely, I for one cannot wait to be a squash and a watermelon!


*CLAIRE* so sorry to hear the issues are still relevent with you and DH and during the holidays, it had to be hard to "share" during that time, but I believe you and MRSP will have the perfect companion in due time!


I hope you *Ladies* all had a lovely holiday or are having one, depending on however you celebrate!:flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mrsmm not long til your gender scan eh? Exciting! Oh I have my DH still, its my best friend I was referring to who is in a similar boat to Claire :winkwink:

I wonder how AS, Kendra & Laura are getting on?

I'm thinking I might delay my maternity by a week now, so I go off 1.5 weeks before EDD instead of 2.5. What do you ladies think? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

yes not long now mrsmm, so excited for you :thumbup:

If you can manage it hun, then yes it's better to have more time after in some ways although enjoying your last bit of child free time is good too, just being able to leave the house in minutes is something that you will never be able to do again!! :rofl:
I finished last day of July and Thomas was due 2nd Sept, my intention was to sit out in the garden for the whole of August getting lovely and brown and it bloody pissed down the whole month! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ladies I've found a gender predictor that works for both my boys so you might like to try it for fun, and mrsmm can confirm whether it works on Monday!

It's www.babyzone.com/gender-predictor


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ok just for fun, it said girl! Which was kind of what I expected it to say so read into that what you will! 

MrsMM you must do the test so we can see if it's right for you! Do you have any feeling on what you're having?

Ahh bless you took the whole of August off and it rained, I'd be furious! :growlmad: Yeah I think I'll cut my leave before my EDD down by a week but if I want to go earlier I can :thumbup:

I had a mw appointment yesterday she said my bump was cute and compact! But baby VERY active and she also said it's good it's got hiccups as shows it's breathing or swallowing is healthy (can't remember which!)

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls! How are we all? What ya plans for NYE? I'm stayin at my mams with Poppy and my SIL and her kids comin over as my brother is away on rigs so we gonna have a party for kids, will be canny! I went out last night and I'm suffering today! Got an awful headache and hangover :sick: so am glad I won't be drinking much tomorrow!:thumbup:

MrsP Poppy use too get hiccups constantly its defo a good sign! I think it's too do with them taking practice breaths and inhaling which causes the hiccups! You will have too post an updated bump pic :thumbup: I think your having a girl as well.....can't wait too find out :hugs:

MrsMM not long too go now, good luck! Can't wait too hear the news on the sex of your baby.....looking forward too cing scan pickies of your little boy or girl :baby:

Rach how is your oh now? Hope he's feeling better and able too have a drink tmor, did you get too dtd at O time? Are you in your TWW? :happydance:

DG how are you Hun? x:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Rach just saw your ticker! It's the big O day today! Get at it girl!!!:sex::sex::sex:


----------



## 30mummyof1

well not sure if the ticker is completely right, I got a very defo + opk yesterday and it's still quite dark today but not as dark as yesterday so i'm guessing it will probo be tomorrow? I'm not good with these opk things!
he's still not well though, so we haven't dtd yet and I don't think we will in the next couple of days to be honest :shrug:

Not too bothered as i'm just tracking really, to make it easier to time for a girl from April/May :thumbup:

Yep so probably drinking alone Nye! I've had a drink or 2 everynight since Christmas eve, woops :haha: Your night sounds fab hun! :thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww nooo poor OH Rach! Hope he feels better soon! Yes will be nice night tmor but will be strange not celebrating NYE with my XDH, i feel quite sad today knowing we wont be together and wondering who he will kiss first when its always been me! Think my hangover is making me feel a bit emotional today! :cry:Roll on tuesday when its 1st Jan, its defo gona new start for me i know that!:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh I can understand that hun big :hugs:, 2013 new year new start for you and Poppy :) You'll have a lovely new home just for you and your little girl, decorate it how you like.. have you made any arrangements going forward for when he will look after her etc? x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Im hoping he will have her one night a week, dpnt think i could cope being without her for any longer than that! He has had her last night and last sunday night and he had her sat before so hes been doing his bit i spse, and with us still living in our house he's been cuming n going and spending bit of time with her here n there, once move out im not sure how things will work tho as i wont want him hanging round my house all time iykwim! So we will just see, cant bear the thought of Poppy being around any new girls he starts seeing, knocks me sick but i know i will have too deal with it when it happens:shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hopefully your get into a routine with it all in the new year then hun. Yeah that will be hard :hugs; , but i'm sure he'll be thinking the same perhaps even more so as Poppy will living with you most of the time so a guy would have more involvement with Poppy than anyone he sees, iykwim. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Claire :hugs: I know my BFF is feeling the same as you about NYE. We're going to St James' park again for a 4 course meal, band & disco like we did last year & my BFf is coming with us by herself, she's already warned she'll likely be emotional. I even find midnight brings a tear to my eyes as the last 2yrs we've been TTC & not succeeding. This year baby P is on the way but think I'll still well up thinking of the amazing year ahead we have in store! :haha: hope you're ok Hun :flower: oh and BTW bump piccy coming up! Shame you're not on Facebook as I have a couple on there...

Rach, sorry to hear Dh still not better :growlmad: 

X


----------



## KendraNoell

Hi ladies! Wow, I didn't realize it had been over 2 months since I've given an update. Life is so busy! Working full-time, then because of Christmas time I had a huge rise in sign orders so I was doing all those with my free time, and I don't know if they have this in other countries but I recently joined a roller derby team and have been doing practice 2 times a week in order to get ready to start competing. I haven't been on roller skates since I was 13 I think so it has been crazy trying to re-learn everything! Then I had to buy skates and a helmet and pads and that was crazy expensive but hopefully I will be officially competing soon. And OMG what a workout!

As for Jackson, he will be 8 months on the 5th, time is flying! He has SIX teeth in, two bottom and all four top. The four top teeth came in at the same time and it was a miserable few days. They aren't in all the way but the white bottoms are out. Last time I had him weighed was the beginning of November and he was 19 lbs, but I weighed him on a scale with me and calculated that he was 21 lbs. His head has rounded out a lot and isn't the monstrousity that it was before. We had to have an ultrasound to rule out any fluid or tumors, but he passed that and so the doctors aren't worried. He's been in the 98th percentile for months now so that's why they wanted to check and make sure nothing was wrong. 

He hasn't started crawling yet but he's great at rolling where he needs to go, and doing the inchworm. He can sit for a long time now. We usually put the boppy pillow behind him in case he falls over. We had to break out the playpen today so that we can contain him, because he keeps wanting to roll over to the power cords and play with them :/ or my husband's shoelaces! Both not a good idea. 

Anyone's babies getting reeeeeeeally fussy lately, and you don't think its anything like teething? I don't know if he's just in a phase but he goes through these half hour long freak outs and NOTHING will console him. People have told me its teething or a belly ache... he does get rigid which makes me think pain too but it just stops so randomly I don't know what it is. 

I have been really forgetful with my birth control this month and although I don't want Jackson to be a big brother yet we will see where God takes us with all this... it scares me a bit.

Anyway I'm glad to be back and I'll try to stay more regular on here!


----------



## KendraNoell

Here's some pics :)
 



Attached Files:







534526_10151106067120458_1551340650_n.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 1









311212_10151106011140458_744606332_n.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 1









522415_10151106011600458_2051796714_n.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 1









10050_10151154926686541_667892636_n.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## KendraNoell

MrsMM- I am so relieved to come back here and see you're still pregnant. I am so happy for you! 

Pam- if you still stalk this page, CONGRATS! I am thrilled for you also.

Claire- I am so sorry about your OH. What an asswipe, douchenozzle, asshat. Haha. You're better off anyway- like you said, you were doing the single parent thing already, might as well go find someone who is ready to be a family man.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: welcome back Kendra

No have not heard of roller derby, sounds fun! :thumbup:

Lovely pics of Jackson, he's a real cutey. Not sure what it could be, worth getting it checked out I think. 

Harry's got to the real clingy stage, hates it if I leave the room. As soon as I leave, seconds later there is a pull on my trousers and there he is! He'd happily let me carry him around all day if I could!. 
My oh says Thomas was the same, I don't remember it myself but he is a very confident boy now so if that is the case it is probably just temporary I think/hope! 

although I do think it is rather sweet when i'm not trying to do something that I can only do with 2 hands!:haha:


----------



## deafgal01

babyhopes- I'm doing good, interestingly... It helps I keep myself busy... Even on break, I am still on the go at times. :dohh:

What's everyone doing to celebrate the new year's? Any resolutions or you guys don't believe in that? I'm going to a girlfriend's house to ring it in with her- just us girls with her cats. Then tomorrow I'm having a meal with my best friend and her boyfriend (and my husband). At some point this week I'll finally see the Hobbit and relax some more. Play with my ipad probably- it is scheduled to arrive by the 4th but tracking the package tells me that it'll arrive today. :shock: Few days early but I'm so happy and excited.

Oh yeah, husband made a deal with me for the new year's... We're gonna compete to see who loses the most fat in 2013. Deal ends at end of 2013 (OR when I get knocked up)... :-= Bring it on!

Kendra- so good to see you back on here FINALLY!!!!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes I've got a few this year dg, 

1) loose weight. I've just bought a new fitness dvd, and going to do a 20min section everyday plus follow the diet. I think I want to loose about 1 1/2 stone but we'll see how it goes, just seeing it start working will be fab! :thumbup:

2) get out more with Harry once Thomas starts school, and meet some mums with kids around Harry's age as I know loads with Thomas's age but not younger unfortunately, most have not had a 2nd yet or only just. Then Harry will hopefully have some playmates of his own :)

3) try and get out more with the oh, use his parents a bit more often to babysit, even just for a meal or to the cinema.

think that's it for now! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh and my oh has given me a big incentive, in that if I loose the weight he'll buy me a new wardrobe :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Ooooooh 30- you can totally do it! That'd be awesome- new wardrobe!!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've just got to keep focussed...not helped by the fact my mil has just brought around the biggest turkey pie you have ever seen!! :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Oh no- resist the turkey pie. :rofl:


----------



## MrsMM24

30mummyof1 said:


> Ladies I've found a gender predictor that works for both my boys so you might like to try it for fun, and mrsmm can confirm whether it works on Monday!
> 
> It's www.babyzone.com/gender-predictor



Well Ladies, I am on for a quick minute, have to make sure to update you ladies.... Used the chart just to give you all some confirmation as well. CORRECT for DD 10 years ago and.......

We are Team...... :pink:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh, fab hun big congrats :thumbup: and very interesting it worked for both of your lo's too! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

*HOPES* The NY will bring something and someone GREAT for you and POPPY!!!! I don't doubt it.


*KENDRA* YAY!!!!!!!!!! Welcome back! Soooo happy to hear you are doing well. Do glad to see you back! I still follow you on FB!


*HAPPY NEW YEAR *to all of you Lovely Ladies!!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy year to you mrsmm, and what a year it will be! 

and to all you lovely ladies :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Lovely news MrsMM!!!! Awwww Team pink, how fab!! Thanks for the positive thoughts, having an emotional night and just want it over with. Have a lovely NYE celebrating the news about your new little girly xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Happy New Year too you all ladies xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Happy new year ladies! 

Mrsmm I had a feeling you would be team :pink: how lovely! Interesting the predictor was right for both you & rach's babies x 2, though I guess it's 50/50! :rofl:

DG we went out to our football (soccer) stadium & had a 5 course meal, band (weren't as good as last years) & disco, piper & sausage/bacon sandwiches at midnight. Had a really good night, didn't get in til 4am as went back to a friends for a cuppa :sleep: 

Aw Claire, it's over with now, you just enjoy the new year & think of it as a new start with Poppy, enjoy yourself & your new home once you find it. Mr Right is round the corner I'm sure :thumbup:

No NY resolutions for me! Though DH needs to give up the odd cigars, he stopped the cigarettes last new year & I've told him he's not coming anywhere near the baby if he's still smoking when it's here, cigars stink!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good odds though with our 4 babies! :haha: can't wait to find out what you are having hun!

what a night, you did well staying up till 4! my oh likes the odd cigar, urrgghh. I think they are worse than cigarettes! we just had a boring night in front of telly..i was on the Bacardi but as my oh wasn't drinking it wasn't much fun, not sure why I bothered really! 

off to my mums today for a new year buffet, oh's parents will be there too. Then that's it the diet starts tomorrow!


----------



## MrsPTTC

I think they have a worse smell than ciggies, but I'm sure I heard they're less harmful :shrug:. Enjoy your mum's hun!

So finally here is my 23 week scan pic! And also a bump pic from today 29+6 :)

x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0773.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3









STP62717.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## deafgal01

Not all cigars smell- some of them have a sweet good odor. :shrug: It just depends on which one.

I changed my nye plans. :rofl: My ipad arrived early by a few days (it arrived yesterday) so I stayed home to play with it and then hubby took me for a drive at 11 pm last night looking for sparkling grape juice only to find out the grocery store closed at 10, :rofl: so we stopped off at the gas station and bought faygo grape pop instead. :rofl: I'll see my girlfriends today- and give one of them her Christmas gift that I still have yet to give her. :blush:

Team pink! Wow! So cool! Glad the gender predictor was right for you. :yipee: I love baby girls!


----------



## 30mummyof1

fab bump pics hun :thumbup:

Yes was nice, don't go to my mums very often either. Oh back at work tomorrow so it's back to normal life again, no drinking everyday :haha: It's funny even though I don't work and oh doesn't particularly help with the boys it still kinda feels like going back to work tomorrow, :rofl:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:haha: I know what you mean about the drinking. Think dh has drank every day since 21st! :shock: I prob would've too if wasn't preggo... 

DG I take it you dont drink alcohol? The cigars my hubby buys are anything but sweet lol!

Just had an hours nap. Could've slept longer but dh woke me up so it didn't spoil tonight's sleep. I'm at work tomorrow, booooo! :grr: x


----------



## MrsMM24

HAPPY NEW YEAR Ladies!!!

*MRSPT* What a lovely bump, I've posted in my journal, we are definitely carrying differently. I think I am that size now:haha: Can't wait to see what you are having, I have theories, especially now and after your bump pic reveal... :haha:

Yes, the predictor was very accurate, and for my SIL as well so we shall see, I think it is super ironic for the 4 in here too....


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'd say mrsp's bump looks a lot like mine did but then the predictor says pink so hmmm only time will tell! :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

I was looking at the bump thinking :blue: time will tell...


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hmm...interesting ladies! Time will tell! Mrsmm I've seen your journal, lovely bump, you definitely have more of a bump than I did at 20 weeks! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey ladies, how's everyone doing? Keeping to your resolutions dg?! 
I am doing really well with my diet/fitness plan one, day 3 - i'm bloody starving but it's working so just keep picturing buying a whole new wardrobe in a size or 2 smaller! :happydance:
Anything nice planned for the weekend? I'm haven't, as I just want to focus on my diet, but made plans for 2wks time for a big sess with my mate! :haha:
I'm not even sure I'll want to try for 3rd now if I manage to loose the weight! :haha: we'll see later in the year. :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

:hi: hi ladies! How are we all??

Hi Rach! Im great thanks!! Loving your new weight loss ticker, i want a new ticker!!! Just not got anything interesting too tick down except how many days till i go back too work! Booooo! Not many i know that:nope:

Been out with XDH for lunch today, been talking finances and what too do with house when mortgage is due for renewal in June. Im gona stay here until then and he will either buy me out or we will put house on market. Its Soooo hard saying goodbye too him after we've spent a cple hours together but then again its like a weight lifted off my shoulders once he's gone:wacko: so bloody confusing!! :nope:

Ohhhh Kendra just read your post! Lovely too c u back on here! Have you tested yet?? Good luck xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks, I'm hoping it will be the extra motivation I need, if I see it everytime I log on! :haha:

oh bless you, yes must be so hard. Just remember why it had to finish. I know when I've broken up with boyfriends in the past I've always gone back, because I think it will change or start to work but obviously never has. Not to say you shouldn't, if he promises to try and change. Big :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Alcohol I do drink once in a blue moon- just not that often. :shrug: Last night I did drink some plum wine so I enjoyed that, was tempted to order a second glass but didn't cuz I knew I was driving myself home so didn't want to risk it. Plus my parents (or rather it's my mom) that doesn't like to see me touch alcohol so I don't really drink it much at all because of her (she has family history of alcohol abuse with my uncle and my grandpa both being alcohol addicts).

Keeping to my new year's resolutions :dohh: I haven't even started yet. :rofl: I need to get my butt rolling on that- exercising and eating better. :shrug: Doesn't help people keep giving me free desserts/sweet food. :dohh: My friend gave me some cream pie that her mom made. :rofl: So we're trying to do away with the sweets, and then after that hopefully we won't have any sweets in the house. :thumbup: I am however, eating in moderation so I'm not eating more than one dessert per day. :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ohhhh ive got a sweet tooth DG and eat at least one chocolate bar a day and a few biscuits/cookies and maybe a handful of sweets if i could! Lol! Mmmm plum wine sounds nice, never had that before!!x

Well it looks like Poppy is starting the 9 month sleep regression bang on cue! Ughhhh! :nope: I didnt fall asleep til at least 1am this morn then Pops started too wake at 2am and barely been too sleep since, ohhhh noooo here we go! I even gave her sum milk at 3am hoping she would go over which she did, for 50 minutes! Grrrr....her last sleep regression lasted 5 nights so one night down, 4 to go! Grumpy tired mammy and Poppy here we come! Lol!:growlmad:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Everything sounds lush at the moment, day 3 of diet is getting harder to stick to, although the exercise is feeling slightly easier. Still must stay focussed. Doesn't help we still have biscuits and chocolate in the house from xmas!
How do you stay so slim Claire and eat biscuits and chocolate! :haha:

Oh no, just when you were enjoying your sleep again.:( hope she's back to normal soon hun x


----------



## deafgal01

Hope she goes back to sleeping good.

What are your girls' night in or out like when you have it? Reason I asked is cuz the hostess spent the whole time during magic mike texting her guy. So I tactfully tried to tell her after the movie that I thought that was rude and that I thought a girls night was about having fun together, not sitting there texting our guys. Maybe i said it wrong or something cuz after that she burst into this sob feast about her guy, how she is scared of how fast things are gong but it feels so right to be with him. I let her vent away and then after that she fell asleep. Poor soul. Idk what to say or do at times with her.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I would think it was rude if it was more than a couple of times to be honest too


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh plum wine DG? I never heard of that either! I think its wrong texting when you've got company too, at least more than the odd one or two. I have one friend who's on her phone a lot but the majority don't. 

Ah Claire sorry about your lack of sleep :hugs: hope its just a one off! I still love your avatar of poppy, really makes me smile :)

Rach this is one of the many good things of being preggo, I can eat all I want! I've put on about 18-20lbs :haha:

Bump has sprouted over new year & movements getting much harder & more constant! :) 

x


----------



## deafgal01

The plum wine was at a sushi place. I don't know the name of the brand that it was. :dohh: I wish I had found out cuz my friend bought a different plum wine and it didn't taste quite the same as the one I loved. :shrug: I guess I will ask next time I go or buy the bottle.

How are your weekend going? Anything fun?


----------



## 30mummyof1

18-20 that sounds just right hun as you were small to start with :thumbup:

We watched The Rum Diary last night, we really enjoyed it. Might not be everyone's cup of tea though! today no plans as such, Thomas starts pre-school tomorrow so need to get my head around that! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

I was doing overtime 8-4 yesterday so my weekend only really started last night lol. Watched the Best Exotic Marigold Hotel film with DH & it was really good. It's a British film DG so you might not have heard of it though it was out in the cinema here. But I fell asleep towards the end I'm such a light weight these days! :rofl: its normally DH that does that. I'm off out with a friend taking the dog out soon, am hoping the fresh air will do me good as I feel terrible, sore throat & cough, a cold has been threatening since before xmas :nope:. Going to MIL's for lunch this afternoon. You got any plans DG? 

x


----------



## deafgal01

No plans today, just church and then watching the playoffs for American football teams. Besides I go back to work tonight so will need to nap at some point especially considering I have class tomorrow am right after work.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls! Well Poppy did sleep better last night until 5am then had a bottle and slept til 8, so am hopin she stretches back thro too her 7am usual wake up time tmor. Its her first day at Nursery tmor, well afternoon! Awww huge leaps for Poppy n Thomas tmor! Am sure they will both be fine! I bet they both shattered tomorrow night when they get home!:sleep:

Not been upto much this weekend, not been able too go very far as my brakes are screeching on my car so looks like im gona need new brake pads so havent dared drive it for cple days, its goin in after ive dropped Pops at nursery as its only round corner too garage, oh and my mechanic is quite fit so think i will be slapping sum makeup on and a fancy push up bra! Get me titties oot! Lol!:winkwink:

Hope you all had weekends!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: Go Claire! Pleased poppy slept better :thumbup:

GL to them both at nursery tomorrow!

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh & get that car fixed ASAP! :) x


----------



## Flowerbaby

I know it desp needs doing dosent it! I told XDH that he will have too pay as i dont have any spare cash at minute and he agreed so am pleased, thank goodness! Darent stick anything else on my CC right now! Yes i think im gona have a reet good flirt! Lol! Nothing wrong with a bit of harmless flirting is there! Hmmmm...could be a bit of a fantasy goin on aswell, sexy mechanic fully oiled up, just me n him alone in the garage with his huge spanner throbbing in his pocket!! Lol! Hee hee! Will be giggling too myself tomorrow!:rofl::rofl::rofl: awww girls you are gona have a laugh at my single goings on's! You will be the only friends i can tell everything too :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ahh, good luck to poppy tomorrow too :) :haha: at your flirting with the mechanic, go for it girl! Sounds like my kind of fantasy as well! Let us know how it goes Hun x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ha ha will do Rach, thanks! I think hes only about 30 tho so far too young for me, id never go for anybody younger than me ever again! I bet i get there and go too bits as i havent flirted with anyone other than XDH in 8 years! Forgotten what too do! Lol! xx

Oh and MrsP i forgot too say what a lovely bump you have and such a gorgeous scan piccy! Awww not long too go now, im sticking with team pink!! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes going bit older worked for me, he has calmed down so much since i first met him, almost to the point of he'd happily never go out again! The downside is you get all the aches and pains to deal with! :haha: 
Still worth it for a bit of fun and practice flirt! :wink:


----------



## 30mummyof1

30mummyof1 said:


> Yes going bit older worked for me, he has calmed down so much since i first met him, almost to the point of he'd happily never go out again! The downside is you get all the aches and pains to deal with! :haha:
> Still worth it for a bit of fun and practice flirt! :winkwink:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww my XDH is a hypocondriact so im use too a bloke winging bout aches n pains! Lol! Use too do my head in with him tho, he'd workout so hard in gym that he'd end up injuring himself. He's trainin too be an MMA fighter at the minute so i bet he's constantly winging at his mates, hes got a fight in March so he training twice a day, feel like hes given up me n Poppy for his new fight career tbh! Talk about gettin your priorities right eh! Hes become obsessed with it, i do think he suffers with OCD tho! Awww had a rubbish night with Pops again, she was up at 2am im sure she is trying too crawl in her cot, shes not crawlinv yet just rolling everywhere but trying her hardest too get on all fours but only during night! So ive not had much sleep been up n dow like a yoyo, put her in bed with me in end n she went straight over! Little tinker!

Is it day 6 today of your diet? U still feeling positive? Well done on weight loss already hun! Dont lose faith coz your doing fab!!! Stick at it hun xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

My oh does my head in because of the computer, spends all his spare time playing games. When I say aren't you going to play with the boys he'll come down and sit there and play games on his phone instead, sometimes with Thomas to give him credit but still I think he should be doing the bloke things like rough n tumble and kicking a football etc..
Why can't men get their priorities straight? :shrug: It's so bloody annoying isn't it.


Thanks for the weightloss support, I must admit this morning I was wavering. Really craving bread as the plan I was following is very protein orientated so I have switched to weightwatchers. Hoping it will still work. 

That's Thomas dropped off, he sat down straight away and got his little packed lunch out. :) he's been so excited this morning, asking when we were leaving, bless him!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww bless Thomas! Poppy was fine when i dropped her off too, all smiles for the staff! She did look back wen i walked out tho bless! Well my mechanic is defo fit as fook, only 31 though and is a bloody bouncer aswell as a mechanic! No good for me but hes defo worth a shag i reckon! Just wish i was bold enough too go ahead and do it, cudnt imagine being with anyone else other than XDH still at min! Will get there tho in time!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Maybe with a few vino's in you, you'll feel a bit bolder! :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Eee Claire you're funny! :rofl: You managed to get your leg over with the mechanic yet? 

Thanks for your photo comment, I feel like I'm bigger since that photo was taken, I seem to have sprouted over new year!

How did both your kiddiwinks first days at nursery go?

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes Thomas loved it thanks hun. He has settled in really well and got a good report from gymnastics this morning as well, so it's obviously had a knock on effect too :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Great news! :thumbup: x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!

Glad Thomas enjoyed pre-school, hope he keeps up the good behaviour at gymnastics too! yaayyy!:happydance:

Poppy loved nursery, she was as good as gold! Still having sleep problems with her though and am back too nightfeeds with her just too try and get her too go back too sleep, am gona give her a couple more nights then try and drop them again if she dosent on her own.:shrug:

What is everyone upto this weekend? Im off for lunch with friends and kids on saturday then got a night at my parents on sunday as XDH is having Pops overnight at ours!:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow, big step..on his own! Glad he's stepping up to the mark though hun, about time! Hope Poppy starts sleeping through again x

so you didn't say what happened with the mechanic Claire?, exchange numbers or anything?! :winkwink:


----------



## Flowerbaby

I know its a huge step from him, he drummed it into my head that he wud basically never help me out but now we seperated he wants her overnight! He gets right on my tits! Had a huge row with him yesterday, we went out for tea and i ended up walking out restaurant half way thro meal, grrrrr....men!!! Not a lot happened with my sexy mechanic except that he told me where he works on a weekend as he's a bouncer and said too go see him when im out next, dont do bouncers, been there done that and got bitten! So never again, however, i shall go and see him when im out next as i'll have had a few vinos so you never know what might happen!! Lol!:winkwink:


----------



## 30mummyof1

bloody men, :gun: well keep us posted if you hook up with the mechanic/bouncer man! :winkwink:


----------



## MrsMM24

Wow, I come back to see *Harry* is taking a step, and *HOPES* is lookin' into a Mechanic/Bouncer... :haha: I love it all!

Just checking in :wave: I am tredging on along, we are all feeling baby girl's movements sooo much in the last week or so, it is so very settling to me on a daily. DD looves to say that her sister is giving her a high five!


Glad to see everyone seems to be doing pretty well in this thread, I see *Kendra* on FB but no *AS* so much, how is she?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh sounds like an invite from the mechanic Claire! I'm watching this space! :winkwink: Good on x DH, better late than never!

As for my weekend...I'm off tomorrow & going out for an early tea with work pals. I'm 8-4 overtime at work on sat. But the fun begins with the extension tomorrow :growlmad: as the builders will be knocking through to the kitchen next week so we're having to empty the whole kitchen! I'll be living out the dining room the next 2 weeks as DH & his kitchen fitter friend are fitting the kitchen so it can only be done on weekends. So plenty of ready meals & takeaways for me ha :wacko: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes mrsmm Harry has taken a few steps, still waiting for him to start walking! 

Not doing much this weekend, I want to stay on track with the diet so I don't want to be tempted yet!. Have a few things going on in Feb but by then I should be much further into it hopefully. fx

Know what that is like mrsp, messy times ahead! but it will be worth it in the end i'm sure :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi ladies! 

Uggghhhh mess mess mess MrsP! At least its all happening while your still preggos and not just as Baby P arrives! How long will it take too complete?:thumbup: 

Ahhh Rach, doing fab with your diet hun! Good on you!:happydance:

Im finally on Facebook girls!!! Balls to the XDH who never wanted me too go on it! Think im gona like it too be honest! So my name is Claire Salvin and ive currently got my profile pic as Poppy so come and join me!!! I need too get a good updated piccy of me to use as my profile pic, especially if there may be boys on there who i become friends with! Hee Hee :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks for the support hun, mean's a lot :)

Yay, :happydance: I'm off to try and find you! :haha: Exactly, and plenty of relationships start on the internet now as well!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Found you Claire! Have sent friend suggestions for kendra Jodie & DG too! Mrsmm are you on Facebook? 

Claire the build is half way through, they started mid dec & 'should' be finished by 18th jan! :happydance: they're doing the roof & windows at the minute & will be knocking through to the kitchen prob middle next week. Dh & his friend think it will take them 2-3 weeks to finish the kitchen units & potentially 4 weeks to have it completely finished :wacko:

Aww Rach Harry taking his steps, how cute! 

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Btw Rach I've been meaning to ask you about hypnobirthing, how did you get into it & what does it entail? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

No probs hun, I do really advocate it as I was really scared of giving birth, bit of wimp re: medical things and I have now had 2 births pain med free!
I had a lady come to my house when I was pregnant with Thomas about 20wksish. It really helps if your dh/oh gets on board with it as well.
So alongside the sessions, I read the book twice and listened to the cd's as often as I could. You learn self hypnosis techniques, such as being able to turn off the pain and picturing different things in your mind. The more detail to the pictures the better because it's obviously taking your mind off what's actually going on!
With Thomas's birth once I was at the hospital and could relax, I can say I was not in pain just feeling very intense pressure. With Harry's I did feel pain, but the birth was considerably quicker and the pain was still bearable. 

I've used the techniques in a few situations now, the stitches after, dentist etc.. :)


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP which names am I looking for? Obviously I get a few requests that I do not approve quickly or without a note saying how I know them. Claire I found ya.

Weekend plans well went out for sushi with a girlfriend, her boyfriend, and my husband last night, drank a whole bottle of wine. Woo! Today I have a birthday party for a 8 years old kid. My nephew! That is all the plans I've made. Hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha no DG I meant I suggested you all for Claire, no-one else :winkwink:

Thanks for the info Rach! It sounds really good but not keen on the sessions with a therapist, & I don't think DH would get involved as he doesn't want to come to the anti-natal classes :nope: (though I have a preggo friend I can go with.) Do you think just the books & cd's would help on their own? 

Claire, loving your Facebook piccies. Have to say you look nothing like I expected :haha: I thought you were blonde or had light brown hair & were fair skinned :) 

x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP :rofl: I thought the same of Claire regarding her hair. I was surprised that it is darker than I thought. I love her pictures too! :thumbup: ah makes sense now, I was thinking I had already added you a while ago haha!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: Yes DG, a couple of months ago I think! Just when I requested Claire it come up to suggest friends for her so I did it for other people on the thread :thumbup: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg, I managed to convince my oh to go on holiday for a week!! He's a bit of a workaholic so it really is a big milestone! :rofl:
Staying in the uk, which is fine by me because with 2 lo's I didn't fancy going on a plane too much. After dismissing everywhere I came up with, he managed to find a castle to stay in! really reasonably priced too. 
So we're staying in a castle for a week! :happydance: Thomas is going to love it :)


----------



## deafgal01

Yay a family vacation is great!


----------



## MrsMM24

Ooooh Family vacay sounds soooo lovely! I won't be planning or seeing one of those until 2014!! :haha:


Yes, I am on FB, rarely but there. I already have *KENDRA* and *JODI* where are you girls??

:wave: Hi Ladies, been away a little, one of our cats got out of the house Friday and DD and DW are torn up heavily, I am too as he was my Mother's Day surprise 4 years ago, but I have had pets before and they haven't so I have spent my time comforting, and then sulking and worrying later....


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope your cat comes home soon mrsmm, must be so upsetting :hugs: im on fb, Rachel fallows :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsMM, so sorry to hear about your cat going walkabouts :( Hope it comes back soon. One of my cats (the tom) disappears for a few days at a time, though we are used to it now it's still worrying! I'll PM you my email address so you can find me on facebook :thumbup:

Rach, re this hypnobirthing I'm going to buy a book & CD as I've read good reviews from people who've not had the sessions. Is this one the best? https://www.hypnobirthing.co.uk/hypnobirthing_a_celebration_of_life.shtml I can get it off amazon reasonably cheap. 

I had another mw appt today and all is well with Baby P, it's now head down. She was shocked by how much weight I've put on (22-24lbs!!) but said it's normal, and bump measuring fine, though is "compact."

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and Rach, nice one about the holiday! UK or Barbados a break is a break! :happydance: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep that's the one hun! :thumbup: try and read it twice if you can, you take in different things the 2nd time. :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

That sounds just right hun, as you were small to start with. :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww holiday sounds lovely Rach! Well done for talking OH into going!! When are you going away and whereabouts is the castle? Are you renting the whole castle out? Awww just sounds dreamy!:cloud9: xx

MrsMM sorry too hear about the cat.....:hugs:if you want too look me up on FB, ive just joined and my name is Claire Salvin, i have picture of Poppy as my avatar or whatever you call it on FB, just trying too get the hang of it but so loving being on there, why didnt i join earlier!!!:hugs:

MrsP yes im dark haired and dark skinned! Hmmm...not a blondy as you thought!:winkwink: EEEEkkk Baby P is head down, thats great news, at least LO is not breech like Poppy was that was a nightmare, im gutted i never got too have a vaginal birth with her.. feel like i really missed out, i was into all that hypnobirthing and got a great book which i recently resold on EBAY, shame because id have given you it! Go look on ebay they much cheaper on there it was The Mongan Method i read, great book! I so wanted a waterbirth with no medical intervention as i was all prepared with my hypnobirthing and meditating but ended up having a section! Gutted!:dohh:

Well not much happening with the XDH, he had Poppy overnight on sunday and she was up nearly all night, he was knackered the next day, welcome too my world wanker, ha ha, well done Poppy!!:thumbup: Weve had the house valued and think it will go on the market in about 2 weeks as i still have one room too decorate which i want too get done before people come too view, it just needs a coating of paint on it so not too much. So will just see what happens :shrug:

Its fab speaking too you all on FB and seeing that we are all real people on there, i have made some really lovely friends in you all and thanks girls for not mentioning my split on FB as its not common news with my work colleagues as yet! Love yas xxx :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: no not the whole of it, they have 5 or 6 apartments. Ours has 3 bedrooms, living room and kitchen so should be enough space to not feel on top of each other! It's in Devon, nr Ilfracombe.

Good on Poppy, well only so he might be a bit more sympathetic to what you have to go through. Hope it hasn't put him off doing it again??

Watching friends with benefits as oh is away, but as you can see i'm bb'ing at same time so i'm not really into it much! anyone else seen it? seems a bit predictable :shrug:

No wouldn't say anything on there hun anyway, glad you're enjoying it. It is rather addictive isn't it, much like here!! :rofl:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yes its very addictive! I feel like ive got a social life again though! Yes ive seen that film, its ok as chickflix go and yes its predictable but worth a watch! Im watching The Undateables, bless them all, its quite interesting! x 

Castle sounds lovely, you will have a fab time! Ive booked too go too my parents place in Spain in April just me n Poppy, not sure when i'll be away after then, am use too having loads of hols with XDH so not sure what i'll do, probs just take my mam instead  nope not put him off as hes having her again on Sunday night!! Might start bein a regular thing now i hope x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Brill will buy that one then! It looks like the UK version which has the cover on the link doesn't come with a CD, at least on Amazon anyway - do I need the CD?

Aww Claire bless ya hun, yes it is nice us all being on facebook and putting a face to a name etc.. But I keep wanting to put smilies on or call people by their BnB names :haha: We're here for you hun, virtual mates or not :hugs: 

Rach I've seen that film twice and enjoyed it, but I am a JT fan so would watch it even if it was crap! :winkwink: I think the girl in the film, I forget her name, is so pretty! I really like the Kris Kross song too, I put it on my ipod after I saw the film, blast from the past lol. The castle sounds FAB!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes Mila is hot! :haha: but not such a fan of JT unfortunately, well at least not in that role. Oh well, I have bridesmaids for next week when he is away hope I will like that better!

I would say as your 32wks now, not to worry about the cd. Reading the book, I think will give you confidence in what your body can do and also things in put in your birthplan and/or tell dh that you do or don't want to happen. Of course you can't plan for everything but I think it helps to give the midwives a rough idea. 
For example I didn't want to be asked if I was in pain and they didn't ask once. They also left us alone as a family for a good couple of hours after the birth which was really nice, rather than kicking oh out and moving me somewhere else. x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hun, I appreciate the advice :thumbup: 

Oh yes Mila that's her! :dohh: Bridesmaids is a funny one, its supposed to be like the hangover, but I personally didn't think it was, it is good but my DH thought it was just ok. Defo worth a watch though! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh glad it didn't put him off Claire. 

Yeah, take your Mam! no reason why you should miss out :) We were going to go to oh's parents place in Spain as well this year, but the flights worked out at £600 because Thomas is the same price as us now. As there isn't much to do in the area I thought it was a waste of money really.

Oh yes I want to see hangover too mrsp! thanks for that one :)


----------



## MrsMM24

I am going to agree, MILA is hot!! :haha: I think that JT is a cutie but not sure about him in that role either.

Thanks Ladies, no cat home yet, but I am slowly getting use to his absence, as I think DW and DD are as well which was more of my concern. We have been pleasantly distracted with baby planning and room cleaning for the nursery. We allowed DD to pick the color and theme and she did an AWESOME job so we are excited to get started. Will update as we progress...

We are having the inauguration this weekend so things are quite busy around here and DW is an officer in DC so she has been quite overwhelmed and stressed. DDs Godmother is coming into town for it though and we are all going out Saturday morning for breakfast, so excited, don't get to see her often as she lives a few states away in NJ. Other than that, we are expecting a large snow today so there are really no other plans. I don't do much these days except try to get to the gym, work, eat, and sleep! :haha:

Oh, I added you on FB MRSP!!! I am not as active on there as I use to be but you gals got me ready to start back up...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just accepted you mrsmm :)

Same here, not doing much. Keeping my mind focussed on my future bikini body :haha: Signed up to do a 5k for charity today, and did my 1st bikram yoga class last night. That was a bit of a shock to the system to go from -1 outside to 40 degree's inside!


----------



## deafgal01

:hi:

Fab weight gain! It's all baby- that's for sure. :haha:

Yay for picking out colors and planning baby's room. Hope the cat comes home soon. What's the longest stretch this cat's been away from home? Or is this the first time?

I'm doing fine, just being distracted with work and school. :thumbup: Any fun weekend plans for you ladies????? That one with the godmother coming sounds fun- eating out and stuff.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Have you not seen the Hangover yet Rach? :saywhat: I thought everyone had :haha: It's great and I lurve Bradley Cooper! Good on you with the fitness regime!

I ordered the hypnobirthing book! :thumbup:

Thanks Mrsmm! Nice to have you girls on there! Sorry about your puss not coming home yet :hugs2: My tom cat was at the vet this morning, he ripped out a claw - blood everywhere yesterday, but also found an old infected wound in his upper leg. He's fine thank god, but honestly, what a man he is! Always in trouble! :dohh: We need pics of the nursery once it's finished. I'll be posting mine but it's not quite finished yet.

Thanks DG! Feel a right heffer, but it is pretty much all bump, except my bigger BBS and bum! :winkwink: I feel like I'm getting bigger every day now!

DG, no news on the TTC front? I know it's a few months before the IUI, but DH not had any more tests etc??

My plans for the weekend? Overtime saturday AGAIN! DH and I going to my preggo friend and OH's house for takeaway on the night. Then I think we'll be dining at MIL's sunday lunch and my mam's sunday tea, just so we can get out of this damn cold house and get some non microwaved food! :rofl: I have to say though the George Foreman grill is a godsend!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know mad, hey! Just didn't get round to watching it. Watch quite alot of horror's :haha:
Ahh sounds lush, been craving nice tasty food tonight mmm 

No plans as such this weekend, although the snow is supposed to be hitting us tomorrow so might just be a nice cosy weekend with some snowman building! :cloud9:


----------



## deafgal01

snowman building sounds fun! I wasted my snow and didn't build one, it all melted within the week. :dohh:

TTC front, no he doesn't need any more tests, he had a couple tests done and then a biopsy. After that we felt there was no need to do more further exploratory tests due to going the donor route so at this point, they need a blood screening test from me (I guess to match up the donors to me- plus or minus). :shrug: It's policy to do it anyways prior to donor sperm IUI. :thumbup: Meanwhile, I'm trying to save up enough for the IUI anyways. :haha: Hard to save up for it, but it should be easier now that I have my medical bill paid off as of Christmas (cuz that was taking $200 from my pockets monthly which was a lot of money- and the amount I had wanted to put away). :dohh:

Oh, btw I have NOT seen the Hangover yet either... So Rach's not alone in that boat. :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

DG you must watch it! Hilarious! Part 2 not as good I didn't think, but still funny all the same...Part 3 is out soon I'm sure.

Roll on June girl, so can't wait for you to get your BFP! :happydance:

Rach I saw your fb update about your friends triplets coming home! Brill news! :wohoo: Did I tell you I read a local newspaper article about them? Sure it was them as the baby names rung a bell! 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes can't wait for you to get your :bfp: dg exciting times :)

Yes I bet that is them mrsp, she posted a pic of the front cover of a local paper that they were in! Must ask her how the first night went, I can't imagine how you ever sleep with 3 babies?! :shrug: although I expect they will be running on adrenalin for a while though before the tiredness kicks in, bless em.

Wow, it's really snowing here! Thomas has never really seen snow like it, as last year's never amounted to much and year before he was too young.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I know I can't even IMAGINE looking after 3 babies! :wacko:

We've not had the snow too bad up to now but its expected to get heavy anytime now, when I am working a late shift til 8! :dohh:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:dohh: that's no good. Maybe they'll let you finish early?

Crazy isn't it, she said they had a good 1st night so that's good to hear. :) Guess the key is getting into a routine as quick as poss.


----------



## MrsPTTC

They didn't let us go home :growlmad: I came out of work & I was like wtf?! So much snow fell in 2 hours! Not too bad though, but was fun driving home in it - not! I'm back in tomorrow at 8am :dohh: Must think of the money, must think of the money!! 5 weeks on wed & looks like I'll be going off on maternity eek! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:growlmad: they should at least let you go home early, being pregnant and all. 
Hope you get to work ok today x

We have loads here, can't remember there being this much for a long time.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I got to work fine this morning thanks, the main roads were ok :thumbup: Yeah I think the south has got it worse than us for once, apparently Scotland's got no snow, at least Glasgow hasn't cos a friends been gloating on facebook! Makes a change, they normally get it worse x


----------



## 30mummyof1

You're right it is usually the other way around! 

Need to crack on with the snowman's head today, I was doing it by myself yesterday and it was hurting my back keep bending down! :haha: It's not felt right since I did yoga :(


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh we need a piccie on Facebook! Maybe there was something wrong with your back in the first place & the yoga has tried to put it right but you need a few more sessions? :shrug: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes will do! 
Yes Maybe, I felt it start hurting when we had to bend back. I will carry on with it I think, see how it goes.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sad day today, we lost Dexter Rabbit. No idea why, as he was totally himself last night when I fed them but I guess these things happen.:sad1: The hardest part was trying to explain to Thomas, in some ways he was quite matter of fact and said lets get another bunny and the other I don't think he really understands he's gone forever. :cry:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Awww :hugs: Sorry hun, it's so hard losing a pet :( x


----------



## KendraNoell

Hey ladies, glad to see everyone is doing well. Yay for Claire being on Facebook finally! 

My NY Eve was terrible. DH had too much to drink and then if he gets mad about something he just goes off his rocker... ended up leaving the house and walking to my mom's and staying the night there. Luckily Jackson was already staying overnight at the babysitter's house but I cried all night because I was so sad and then I missed my boy so much and wanted to snuggle him. Things have gotten better since then but things just aren't the same since we had the baby and there just isn't any romance in our house, I'm tired, I don't really even want my husband to touch me anymore. 

Please tell me some of you mothers that have had kids for a while have gone through this and that it does get better :(


----------



## KendraNoell

Another question- anyone shower with their babies? I swear there just isn't enough hours in the day, Jackson is too big for his baby bathtub anymore so I've been giving him baths in the sink, but he doesn't mind getting sprayed with water so I was going to sit him in the tub while the shower is going and kill two birds with one stone. Our bathtub has high walls around the bottom so I can't just put him in there and lean over and bathe him because its too high to lean over comfortably so I have to figure out something for him.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi kendra, sorry you're having problems with DH :hugs: After what happened with my BFF splitting up with her DH & Claire & her DH it really worries me how parenthood affects people. I don't want things to change with my DH :nope: I hope you two can sort it out, but your dh really needs to kerb that temper! And perhaps cut down the drinking :shrug: x


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah, the drinking thing has been going on for a while, and he really hasn't been drinking a lot, so it was frustrating, cause we went out with the intent to drink more than we usually do and that's why we left Jax with a sitter, but now I guess he realizes that he can't drink like that, maybe ever. He needs to me on medication, in my personal opinion, he's got some depression issues. He goes through the veteran's medical here, and they contact him every six months for an appointment, so he should be getting another appointment soon, and I hope they can help him.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah babies definitely change things. Our lives couldn't be more different. Going from going out all the time, to oh never wanting to now and me just every so often! There's days where I think omg my life is so boring (not sure if oh thinks that ever) maybe not as he works :shrug: We do more or less the same thing every night, sex is much less. Had a surprising bd this morning though in fact, with Thomas shouting Mummy during it! (from his room I must add, not at the end of the bed or anything!)
I do get fed up with me having to make all the effort for us to anything, book a meal or night out etc.. and he doesn't help me much with boys or house.

HOWEVER that aside I still love him and love our little family and i'll put up with the downsides as deep down the man I fell in love with is still there. We're both trying to get fit as well now, so that has given us something shared to focus on and I think brought us closer again. I did feel we were drifting a bit for a while.

I think you just need to decide whether the ups are more often than the downs. Maybe take up a hobby or something to have something fun away from Jaxson to do?. Also whether he's willing to try and change and make sure he doesn't go drinking that amount again and address the depression issues?. :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi ladies, hope you all ok xx

Rach so sorry about Dexter, so so sad losing a pet, my heart goes out to you and the boys :cry:

Kendra, Sorry to hear that you and DH arent the best at the minute, yes things certainly change when you have children! I thought my DH was my soulmate until i got pregnant then he just went off his rocker and decided too he wanted too be a single man again and things have got no better for us and we seperated....i wish i could tell you that things do get better but sadly for me they havent, but dont lose hope as ive heard lots of stories of relationships going through a lot of stress and strain in the first year then things just work themselves out, big hugs too you hun:hugs::hugs:

Well XDH has been over today, he was suppose too be having Poppy tonight but due to the snowfall we are due too have i dont want too leave her with him incase i cant get back into our village tomorrow, id be past myself with worry so hes buggerd off back too his mates. We've had a good chat and he said he dosent want too think this is the end of us, or call divorce or put our house on the market just yet :shrug: so we've decided we will continue seperated as we are and will re-evaluate in June (when our mortgage is up for renewal) too see if we will give things another go or not, seems so bloody far away but hey were almost into Feb already! So ive agreed as id only be wanting a divorce for a quick end to all this iykwim rather than just taking babysteps too see if we can work things out. Uggghhhh so fucking confused again :cry: We cant live together but cant live without each other, life is such a bitch at times isnt it :nope:


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg how confusing, though least he hasn't given up on the two of you. Yes see how it goes, no need to rush things. Big :hugs: hun


----------



## deafgal01

Wow- Babyhopes, that is confusing. Hope things work out for the best for all of you involved. :hugs: Sometimes time helps you all to see things more clearly and whether it's worth trying to work it out. :shrug: But definitely make sure you do what is best for your baby and you. If he's wanting to be "single" man, then he should be let go but he'll have to prove to you that he wants to be a family man, not a single man.

30- sorry to hear of the family pet bunny. :hugs: Never fun when life happens and a pet dies but that's the way of life.

Kendra- I have no advice or experience regarding the situation you're in. I'll pray that things look up for you soon though. :hugs:

How's everyone else?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Fine thanks DG, excited that an IRL friend and 2 BnB friends have just had their babies this weekend! All becoming rather real now lol! I had my whooping cough vaccine today. And the builders have finally knocked through to the kitchen! :happydance: Plastering getting done tomorrow onwards, which means DH and his friend can start fitting the kitchen this weekend! :wohoo: Though it'll take a few weekends to fit.... 

How's you DG?

Kendra I'm sorry love, it must be very hard on you and your relationship with DH's troubles. Hope the doc can sort him :thumbup:

Rach you BD'd this morning and oopsie, 1 day to ovulation according to your ticker!! :winkwink: LMAO at Thomas and you pointing out he wasn't at the bottom of the bed! :rofl:

Claire :hugs: very confusing for you, but I'm pleased things aren't defo over, I hope DH proves himself as a husband and father!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ticker isn't correct hun don't worry, got no signs of ov' yet. Ticker seems to only have a standard ov on day 14 option. Last month I ov' cd18 but I think it might even be later than that this month. If I had, had signs I would have told him to pull out! sorry tmi! :rofl:
We still want to wait for a 2014 baby. I keep wondering whether I do really want a 3rd baby, even that soon. Oh I don't know. I've got a few months to decide if i'm sure any how. :shrug:

Won't be long then before it's all sorted then hun :wohoo: then you can get on and nest. :)


----------



## deafgal01

I'm good- was in a cooking mood this afternoon so made lunch for DH and me... :blush: Usually that's DH's thing, not mine... :rofl:


----------



## MrsPTTC

You lucky duck DG! My dh can't cook to save his life! 

Aw Rach you were so sure about a 3rd a few weeks ago, I think you'll have one in the end! :thumbup:

Yeah I know I can't wait to next. Found this fab wallpaper on next website, it's faux brick & think it'd make a brill feature wall!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah you're prob right, lol
Sound fab, I'm not allowed wallpaper, im well jel!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hun, if DH won't allow it he's probably being sensible lol. I don't like the wallpaper on our staircase wall & it's only been up a year or two :( however I love the paper in our living room :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

New fruit week mrsp! :wohoo:


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: Hi Ladies!


*KENDRA* Having a DW, I have no experience in the DH category, but will say that having kids although glorious and exciting, definitely has an effect on a relationship, whether it is something we want to admit to or not. It is going to come down to what you all do to prepare and get through the changes. Because you CAN get through. I hope things work themselves out (with work from both of you) and you can revel in the happiness of your little one together properly soon.


*HOPES* this is definitely a confusing situation. I mirror my advice above, my 2 cents. What is meant to be as cliche as it sounds will be, you continue to remain strong, and care for Poppy and help where you can to work these things through.


*DG* My LO immediately jumped when I read that you were cooking, LOL, she is getting her appetite about her these days.


*MRSP* CONGRATS on a new fruit Hun!


*30* GL which ever option you choose, you do have a few more months to decide. With Thomas and Harry I can see how it would be a hard decision to think about, they look so fun and handsome...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks mrsmm, I will just enjoy these next few months and see where my heart lies April/May time. I'm not on pill just avoiding fertile times, so I am still very much open to the idea, think it's just a harder decision as to whether to go for no'3.

Hope everything is well with you and your family x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies, I know I'm a honeydew eeee! :yipee:

x


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: funny that your lo jumped at my mention of cooking... Cannot believe that you are almost at viable point. Yay! Only few more days and baby is likely to make it, and then another about up to 16 weeks of growing baby before you meet... Holy cow! Already beyond halfway for you! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## 30mummyof1

What's everyone got planned for this weekend then? anything exciting?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi ladies!!! Hope u all ok xx

Im off out with my friends tonight. Its sooooo bloody cold tho so will be staying local. Just cooked a nice gammon joint and made sum roasties for our tea which will swill down with a few budweisers! Got a lovely text off XDH today saying hes loving spending time with me n Poppy and lookin forward too seeing us after weekend....says he is missing us loads but still wants too take babysteps like we are....ohhhh looking good for us at minute!! we are getting on really well and even made a few sexual inuendo's when he popped round last night! eeeeeekkkk! watch this space :happydance: xx

Have a good one ladies xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sounds fun hun, have a fab night. Great news on the xdh front :happydance: things are looking much better :)

I'm having a cheeky vino as I left enough points today for a couple - rock n roll! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope you enjoyed your night Claire! Brill news things are moving forward with xDH, got everything crossed for you! We went for a meal last night for Mr P's birthday with some friends, it was lovely but horrible driving home in the snow afterwards :( Had my hair done today then went to see my BFF & her LO. Walking into her house though I slipped on the snow/slush :dohh: Luckily I didn't fall hard & just my bum & leg hit the ground! I've been in a bad/emotional mood though since I got home, the mess of the house really got to me & I was a right grotbags! :growlmad: I was feeling fat, constipated & knackered too which didn't help. Feeling better now though :thumbup:

x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP- that's not fun slip and sliding on the snow. Are you sure you're ok?

Weekend plans- nothing really... Just ate out with the best friend last night (double date at a Ethiopia restaurant) and then today I had to sit through a boring meeting in which I couldn't understand everything being said unless I was one on one with people. :dohh: So I retreated into my own world playing games on the ipad quietly in the meeting. :haha: Least I'm not being paid to go to these meetings so they really can't tell me off for playing on the ipad.


----------



## 30mummyof1

If you fell quite hard Hun, you should get checked out just to make sure. 
The snow has now disappeared here and been replaced with heavy rain, great! 
Bless ya, think you'll entitled to be grumpy being heavily preggers and having major work done. :hugs:

Well i had a colonic today, tmi! :haha: was rather sureal experience. Not sure whether I'll do it again! Feel lighter though :rofl:

No don't think they can tell you off dg!


----------



## deafgal01

colonic?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ahh thanks for looking out for me girls but I'm fine, really. My bum was hurting a little bit before, though not sure how cos it honestly wasn't that hard, just felt like a fool. Had a McDonald's in my hand at the time so it's probably my punishment for eating like a pig ha ha! 

Rach I've always wanted a colonic but never had the guts! Was it embarrassing? :blush:

DG, Ethiopian? Wow that's very different, hope you enjoyed it.

x


----------



## deafgal01

Yup it was delicious. We got to eat with our hands!


----------



## pambolina21

Hi ladies!!! Just thought I would pop in to say HELLO!!!! I hope you are all doing well!!!

I also wanted to share the news with you that I am having a baby GIRL!!!! Who we have decided to name Emma Renee!!! :) Everything has been great so far...so far no weight gain but I did lose 10 pounds in the beginning...lol...

Hugs to all!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww nice to hear from you Pam! Congrats! Lovely name. Can't believe you haven't put on any weight though, mine fluctuates but have put on around 20ish lbs x


----------



## 30mummyof1

A colonic dg is where they stick a pipe up your bum and flush your colon out!. Getting rid of all the old stuff! Mrs P, it was actually ok as I had a great lady who just made small talk the whole way through. It was a bit uncomfortable at times but the 45 mins flew by really. You feel pretty good after. 

Congrats on baby girl Pam, lovely name :)

Yes Ethiopian is a bit different, defo not one of those around me. Maybe in London I don't know :shrug: Glad you enjoyed it :)


----------



## deafgal01

Oooh we have a different name in us for that :haha: colonoscopy :shrug:

Yay Pam! Girls are fun to dress up!


----------



## MrsPTTC

We have colonoscopies here too DG but I think they're medical procedures for if you have a problem in that region & they need to check it out. Colonics just give you a good clear out & apparently you shed a few pounds too :winkwink: Rach I think I might try one after the baby :thumbup:

I fell down again today! :dohh: Tripped over a bramble type thing knotted into the ground & fell forwards onto my hands in the snow scratching my wrist on the brambles! :rofl: I really must be more careful! 

DH & his friend started fitting the kitchen yesterday :happydance: It'll take a few weeks but its coming in great :thumbup:

x


----------



## deafgal01

Hmmm maybe I am wrong. Never heard of colonic til you mentioned it. Wonder if it is something USA generally just do not do much.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep as Mrsp says although I don't think I have lost anything weight wise :dohh: The nurse doing it said she has known people loose 9lbs! :haha:

Oh hun, yes be more careful. But I know what it's like..I've told you about my accidents whilst pregnant haven't I! also your centre of gravity changes so it makes you much more susceptible to falling. :( 

Yay to kitchen being started! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

:wohoo: I have now lost a dress size, so pleased with myself! 4 weeks of diet and exercise has paid off` :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Well done Rach! :happydance: keep up the good work! Wow how much crap must you have stored to lose 9lbs! :rofl: Maybe they don't DG, it's certainly not a nice procedure, especially to pay for lol x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah they must have been well blocked up!:rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: How's everyone doing? 

Can't believe I've kept to my diet for almost a month now, a record for me! :haha: Did bikhram yoga again last night and had the best night sleep for ages, not sure if it was a coincidence but :thumbup: :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Well done Rach! I'm ok thanks, except for my cankles as you'll have seen on Facebook! :rofl: I seem to have mild shin splints too :( The end is in sight re the extension/kitchen though! :happydance: It'll be gorgeous when it's finished :)

X


----------



## 30mummyof1

We need a bump pic mrsp! :thumbup:

Well finally caught up with the rest of universe and watched hangover last night, awesome isn't it! :haha: we have hangover 2 to watch next week :)

Hope everyone is having great weekends, just a 2nd birthday party for us today.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Here is a bump pic, 34+2, still small really! Will have to take a bare tummy shot. 

Boy what a crappy day I've had today! Everything with the kitchen/extension getting on top of me. Mr P told me to order an under counter freezer at xmas which was delivered 7th Jan and he's now realised it's too small! So I rang Homebase today as I saw on the email a 30 day money back guarantee (and just within the 30 days!) and they've said "white goods" are excluded and I only had 7 days for a refund/exchange! So now I'm stuck with a bloody freezer we don't want and have had to put it on ebay at a loss. The laptop's really been playing up and I was in tears and close to smashing it! I had to get out the house so I went shopping, came back then smashed some dishes on the bathroom floor! (bathroom is washing up place with the way the kitchen is) :dohh: I'm going to have a shower and get my jarmies on and hopefully I'll feel better. 

Glad you've watched it Rach and enjoyed it! It's hilarious

x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0978.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsPTTC

PS, excuse the dog on the bed!! :rofl: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh what a dinky bump you have :) my hairdresser is due same time as you too and her bump seemed much bigger when I saw her on Saturday! :haha:

sounds like you need to have a nice chilled night in front of the box hun :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

still going for girly based on bump :thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi ladies, hope you are all well! Ive had a lovely weekend (except for my sleepless night last night) but today we've had a breakthrough, not only another tooth but Poppy started crawling!!!! eeeeekkkk! Proud mammy and daddy moment! She has been trying for a while now but just couldnt get the hang of it and today she has cracked it! Shes a bit wobbly but managed too crawl across her bedroom into daddys arms! We both welled up with tears, such huge milestone today! So happy and proud of my little girl:cloud9: and was so lovely that daddy was there to capture the moment too:thumbup: 

MrsP thats a lush bump! Im defo sticking with girl aswell! Sorry too hear you've had a rotten day! Hopefully tomorrow will be better for you :hugs: Take it easy and put your feet up tonight now and just write today off :thumbup:

Rach you are doing so well with your weight loss and managing too stick too it! Well done you :hugs: Now what will happen is you will get too your ideal weight and fall pregnant and put it all back on again! LOL! :rofl: Be a lovely reason too put weight on though! HOws the TTC going? Are you opking at the min still ? x

DG i have been eyeing up some of your scrummy cooking on Facebook, your a better cook than i am, im so crap! How are you at the min? What is happening on the TTC front with yourself, are you still aiming for this summer?:hugs:

MrsMM how are you doing? Hpe you are well! Can we get an updated bump pic from yourself soon?:hugs:

Poppy is 10 months in 2 days time, bloody hell where has the time gone??:shrug: Time too start planning her 1st birthday party shortly i think once my exams are out of the way, major revision going on right now, its soooo bloody boring:growlmad:


----------



## 30mummyof1

yay well done Poppy :happydance: such a proud moment isn't it :wohoo: Is there any progress with xdh?

Thanks hun, yes I have thought that too! :haha: I think I want to enjoy my new bod for a bit before getting preggers, I don't know. Not sure where my priorities lie yet.:shrug: See how I feel come May when we plan to start ttc. I am opking yep but avoiding fertile times at mo.

What do you think you will do for her birthday? can't believe she is nearly 1!


----------



## deafgal01

Awwww poppy crawling already?

I'm good, yes still planning on iui this summer even if we have only $3000 saved. Original goal was to have $5000 saved up but we only have $1000 right now. Been keeping busy with school and work, quite a welcome distraction really. As for my cooking skills, :rofl: mine was none before I met dh, he taught me here and there and now I can make imple dishes from recipes. I saw these two recipes on others, one on fb and one in person when I did a home visit.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies! Yes the midwife says its compact :) It'll be interesting to find out whether you're right with the girl guess, that was the result of that Chinese zodiac thing & what most people at work seem to think. 

Claire how's things going with xdh? Great news poppy is crawling! :happydance: I can't believe she's 10 months already, she mustn't have been very old when I got my BFP! 

Hi DG! :wave: 

x


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: MrsP!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I had a dream last night with you in, mrsp! I was driving a range rover (I wish!) and drove into the side of you. It was 2 days before your dd and you were so angry with me, I don't need this etc..! strange hey!

omg so annoyed with this oven cleaning co'. He was booked in for 12.30 arrived at before 12 so I was on my way to school. My oh was on the phone so he came in and then walked back out, no explanation or anything! and drove off. service, what a joke!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:haha: how strange you dreamt about me!

What a cheeky toad that man was! Have you complained? Can't believe he walked out like that! :growlmad:

So I picked up some Strawberry gaviscon tablets today to try instead of my orange Rennies & omg they are bloody vile! I was nearly sick! :sick: think I'll be saving them for emergencies! 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well my oh has tried to ring, but just goes to answer phone. It's a bloke that does it on his own unfortunately so not much else we can do is there apart from warn others. funny thing is he's got all really positive feedback on google and fb. Very odd!


----------



## MrsMM24

*30* How funny you are dreaming about MRSP... :haha:


*MRSP* Cuuuute little bump!!! I too am sticking with Girl... I carried DD just as you seem to be and I am carrying this DD the same.... 


*DG* Hey!!! :wave: do you like cooking? I sound greedy I know, I looove to eat so it is always great to chat with people that love to cook, I am known as the taste tester to many that know me :haha:


*HOPES* What lovely news about Poppy getting on the move!!! YAY! Are we friends on FB? I have a few pics on there that actually show my bump... I have one a week in my journal but here is one for you ladies, it was at 22 weeks, I haven't uploaded the the last 3 weeks yet... I am journaling the growth so in my journal the ladies have gotten a kick out of the progression...
 



Attached Files:







22wks.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww lovely bump Mrsmm! You've got more to show than I had at 22 weeks! :winkwink:

It's annoying Rach, what a cowboy!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow, strawberry gaviscon haven't seen that before. I like the mint gaviscon (bottle) used to neck that before bed every night! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi gurls!

Gorgeous bump pic MrsMM, yes were friends im Claire Salvin, will go and have a look at your piccies on there and read up on your journal xx

DG good too hear your TTC plans are still on track! Keep saving those pennies chick!! xx

Well as for me and XDH no change really, hes coming over tmorrow so we can take Poppy swimming and go for lunch but the positive vibes i was getting from him last week seemed too have mellowed again and hes back too his 'dosent give a fuck' selfish self! Ughhhh.....just wish i could hate him then this would all be so much easier! Maybe its me who needs too make the decision once and for all and tell him too sling his hook!! Its just so hard and i dont know what is best anymore? Hes off too Abu Dhabi next week with his dad too see his DS, he wanted me too go but i told him no, i really couldnt bare the thought iykwim! I just feel so confused again girls, can do without seeing him tmor as when i see him i want him back again:cry:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh Hun, must be so hard. I do feel for you. :hugs:I can't believe what a twat he is being :growlmad:
Don't blame you for not wanting to go with him, he can't have it both ways. :gun:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Urgh Rach, the thought of it makes me want to vom! :( these are tablets but are so chalky & sweet, yuck! Orange Rennies are yum though!

I saw the mw today, good & bad news, my urethra pain & swollen ankles/thread veins are nothing to worry about, blood pressure fine (not sure how after a very stressful weekend) & still head down. BUT baby has only grown 1cm in 3 weeks! It was a different mw & she admitted thy could all measure it differently but she needs to act on what she's seen today so I'm booked in for a growth scan tomorrow. I've measured behind all the way along but now 3/4cm behind. Did anyone else have this problem? x 

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww nooo Claire! :( sorry xdh is being such a dick! It sounds like you're going to have to give him an ultimatum & if he won't sort himself out then walk away. Easy for me to say, I know, but you can't go on too long not knowing where you stand :hugs: x

P.s those pics someone's tagged you in on fb, are they with xdh?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well with Thomas i always measured ahead, so was supposed to have a growth scan but doc that checked me beforehand then measured me bang on so didn't have the scan and Thomas was an v average 7lb 11. Harry on otherhand always measured about 2cm less and was 8lb so i think the measuring is pretty inconclusive.
Least it'll be another chance to see baby, but in sure babba will be absolutely fine Hun :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Hun, funny he measured behind then was at the larger end of normal. I'll update you tomorrow but yes it's nice to see it agin :) x


----------



## MrsMM24

*MRSP* I measured right on with DD and then she came out smaller than expected.... With this DD, she is measuring ahead a little which they will check again on February 26th, because I haven't gained weight, but she has grown they want to check some things out. My tummy is definitely grown!!! (pics in my journal). I am sure your little one is juuuust fine in there Hun!

*HOPES* sorry to here about the back and forth ups and downs with DH, Listen CLAIRE, you are a beautiful woman!! Your FB pics are just gorgeous! I know it is hard for you, but you just continue being a great mom and person and some awesome man will be there to love on you and Poppy as you deserve!!!:flower:


*RACH* that is interesting about Harry, I find the differences in the tummy to be sooo interesting vs that of after they are born...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Other funny thing is I put on 2stone with Thomas and 12lbs with Harry! same starting weight :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

I know you'll have already seen on fb but all is well, weighing estimated 5lb9 at the minute & expected to be around 7 or 8lb mark at birth. Hope its no bigger :winkwink: Not sure if she dropped a clanger, she mentioned 'she' but this was before she'd gone down that end, & when she did go down she said we could look as we couldn't see anything anyway, so maybe it was a slip of the tongue, most people call it he or she rather than it, maybe she just thought its face looked like an she ha ha. It was frowning lol. 

Hope everything ok with your LO too Mrsmm :hugs: I put on loads of weight but now over the last 3 weeks haven't put on anything which is weird! I was the same when she said yest it was only 1cm bigger, my tummy has defo grown!

Wow Rach that's quite a difference!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ooo woopsie, not long now till we all find out! :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

I've had my first wobble today - a girl came into work with her baby and I had cuddle and I just didn't feel maternal!! My friends all said when they first found out they were pregnant they thought for a split second whether they'd done the right thing, I never had that until today and it's far too late for such silly thoughts!!! :saywhat: Maybe it's the whole newborn thing as lets face it they don't do a lot until they're a few months old. I'm sure I'll be fine with our LO, after all we've waited long enough! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes everyone feels the same at some point hun, don't worry it's normal. It's the biggest thing you'll ever do and the biggest change in your life so it's no wonder we have doubts from time to time. But you WILL love your baby and you will be very happy that you did it. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Hun :hugs: guess I was just surprised its happening now rather than at the beginning :shrug: I saw a newborn baby on the news before & it DID give me butterflies...think I'm just having a funny day lol! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

How's everyone's weekend going? oh my god since I've lost weight I am such a lightweight! I think I had about 3 glasses of wine last night and a Bacardi and coke and when I got home at midnight yes midnight I was throwing up! how embarrassing :haha:
Would say I'm not drinking again but I am out on Friday! oh dear. :blush:


----------



## deafgal01

My weekend is ok so far. Felt a lil annoyed at a girlfriend last night (not married and already talking about a honeymoon baby to me). :shrug: I probably should have told her straight up to NOT even bother but eh... Today having a lazy day in and will be seeing ladies later tonight for a pitch in thing.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh dg must be hard when friends do that :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Think it's even harder when it is supposed to be your best friend that does this. :dohh: :shrug: Thankfully I don't have to see her today- originally she wanted to meet up again today for lunch but has since decided staying home sounded better today.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes she definitely should be more sensitive to your feelings then x


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: I don't know why she's not that much more sensitive. :dohh: Figures. So how are your weekends going? Mine is just productive... I did nothing all morning but pee and drink coffee. :rofl: Then this afternoon I managed to tackle the dishwasher (unload clean dishes and load up the dirty ones after a rinse). I even washed the pot and some cups... DH will be shocked.


----------



## 30mummyof1

My hangover seems to have now passed, phew! Just had an indian takeaway, I didn't have curry though just chicken tikka so I stay on track! Plan is to now watch hangover 2 :)


----------



## deafgal01

Yay for hangover passing. :haha: Bummer about no curry but that sounds like a good night in. I'm gonna have to get ready to go out and I really would much rather stay in. :dohh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, having a bit of a crappy day over here, could really do with some wine! :dohh: I did overtime til 1.30, came home had a cuppa & watched OBEM, took dog out then went to bed for an hour! So got NO housework done... I can't seem to walk very well now, whenever I take the dog out I need a pee & have intense pressure on my bladder & bump. Think might be getting braxton hicks...

Anyway enough of my whining, DG sorry to hear about your friend being so insensitive :growlmad: If only it were so easy to fall preggo first try :wacko: Can't believe she's being so complacent thinking she will fall just like that. I knew someone who planned to have a child in a specific month & I was like, whatever!! 

Rach sorry to hear you've been hungover hun, what makes you bad makes you better, have another drink :haha: Though is a bit late at night I guess!

Oh and I had a fab dream about baby P last night, I went into labour a bit early, it came out with loads of blonde hair, the midwives dressed it & then we realised after cuddling it for ages no one told us the sex! :rofl: DH checked & it was a :blue: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh hun, not long now.

Funnily enough we didn't know what sex Thomas was for a while. I had written in my notes that I wanted my oh to tell me the sex but he wasn't looking and they had taken Thomas off to check him over etc.. and then we overheard them saying he so we gathered we had, had a boy! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha ha that's funny! Was it nice not finding out? 

Had a bit of a lie in this morning but got to take the dog out again soon. DH is painting the kitchen/extension otherwise he would take him. It's coming on well, tiling 3/4 of the way done yesterday but they ran out of tiles!:dohh: As long as its completely finished for 4 weeks time! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes it made it that much more exciting I think! :)

:thumbup: for the kitchen nearly being finished


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh we are picking up our new bunny today. Wish me luck for a successful introduction with Roxy! Apparently it is harder introducing a male to a female than the reverse... uh oh!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww hope your bunnies get on well Rach!! x


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck with Roxy!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi ladies!!!

How did the bunnies get on Rach? Awww cute name Roxy!! You will have too post sum piccies of your bunnies, i love them! Will probs get Poppy one when shes old enough:thumbup:

MrsP i had braxton hicks they not much fun and bloody hurt at times! I felt like i was gona pee myself everytime i had one, very strange! Not long too go now! Think im gona catch up on last weeks OBEM tonight, i love watching it xx

DG you made me giggle about the dishwasher! I actually enjoy loading and emptying our dishwasher as i cant stand washing up the pots! Its my pet hate! Hope you DH was impressed! xx

Well i had an extremely drunken weekend out with a mate from work! Ended up back at a party and had a 24 year old chasing me round for a bloody snog! Ugh no thanks!! I liked the attention at first but he got on my tits after so long! He was really cute tho but totally not my type! Was fun tho i must say! xx

Hope your hangover is better Rach, im still suffering today! Bloody jagerbombs!! Ha ha! xx

Oh and i went too see a pyschic last week, he told me im gona get back with an ex (not sure if that maybe xdh??) and i will have a baby boy within 4 years! So we shall see..he was very good actually, he brought up that im off too York with my mates soon, which i am in March, and said my lovelife its tits up at min and my marriage is at make or break! Interesting!!:winkwink:

Golly my posts are so long when ive not been on here in ages!! Lol! :dohh:


----------



## deafgal01

Awe baby hopes :haha:got on your tits? I am sure you don't mean he was holding your tits. :rofl: so he got clingy and annoying after a while? Interesting about the psychic.

Btw hope the kitchen is getting done, mrs p. it has been long overdue to get done!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh that's ok Claire, love reading your posts! :thumbup:

well yes and no! I introduced them in the lounge end of our lounge/diner and they had a good sniff of each other but pretty much ignored each other. However when Benji strayed into the other end Roxy wasn't happy with this and started fighting with him. She doesn't tend to venture into the lounge bit so I thought neutral territory for the first meeting. So I will be keeping them separate for now! 

ooo interesting that the psychic got all of that right, any progress with xdh? Yes my hangover is all gone, luckily. Glad I don't do it very often anymore!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well XDH has been round since 10am this morning! He wasnt meant too be coming until teatime and decided hed have a day off instead too come and see us all day, Poppy was at nursery for half of it so we just hung out together for afternoon, been nice. He bathed n put Poppy too bed then said he was gona pop too our local for a pint and wasnt sure wether he might come back and stay!!!! He said his head is all over as hes really pining for us as the moment but is frightened too jump in too quickly incase its too soon, he dosent want too ruin what we have at the moment, so i said its completely upto him, i wont beg him too stay but i wont tell him too not stay either, so balls in his court. Anyways hes gone too pub so will c wot happens later....watch this space! Lol!!

Awww bless Roxy for fighting already, little tinker! Hope they get on better tmor. Are you TTC this month hun? Cant wait for you too start testing again!! Hee her xx

Am just watching my big fat gypsy valentine, such class!! Lol xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

deafgal01 said:


> Awe baby hopes :haha:got on your tits? I am sure you don't mean he was holding your tits. :rofl: so he got clingy and annoying after a while? Interesting about the psychic.

Haha DG, just read your post! Nope he wasnt hanging off my tits but i think he would have liked too have been!! :wacko:Its just a phrase we use up here in the north when someone is getting on ya nerves! Lol!:haha: yes very interesting about the psychic, we shall see eh!! :winkwink:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Wow, does sound promising Hun. Hopefully he'll get his head together and you guys can be happy again, bloody men!
No not yet Hun, may probably. My leutal phase has only been 9 days past 2 cycles so i need to get sum b6 i think.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha ha love the getting on your tits thing, I use it all the time, along with the more polite version of getting on my wick & the less polite boiling my piss! :rofl: Interesting about the psychic! I have mixed views on them but I'm sure there are genuine ones, is there any way he could've found out any of that stuff?? FX'd for you with X DH! I'm watching the space! Interesting about the Braxton hicks, I'm convinced that's what it is!

Thanks DG, I've been without a kitchen since the first week in Jan :wacko: The build was only delayed a week but its been really hard work for dh & his friend fitting the kitchen on weekends. The units are in & walls part tiled but the oven/hob not connected up & the fridge/freezer isn't in yet. I think I've managed brilliantly with the make shift kitchen in the dining room though ha! DH says we should get the house back to normal by EDD, will be cutting it fine! :shock: 

Aw Rach, hope the bunnies get along well soon though I'm sure it's perfectly normal for them to not like each other at first. I remember when we got our 2nd cat who was a tiny kitten, the other one was about 9 months at the time & it was him we were worried about as it was his territory, but our new girl kitten was the one who was doing all the hissing, she was only 7 weeks old! :haha: and they both hated the dog when he came along!

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

I took vit B6 as my luteal phases were only 9/10ish days and it did lengthen them too about 12...so it defo helps!! Think mine are back too about 9/10 again now! Well hes staying over! Eeeekkk! Just text and asked if id mind? Soooo i think i'll go sleep in the bed in Poppys room so i dont look desperate too get into bed with him iykwim! I need too keep him on his toes still i think!:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Woo hoo, exciting stuff Claire. Get the vino ready!:winkwink:
I shall try that then Hun, should have started on cd1 i guess :dohh:

Apparently rabbits are the hardest animals to introduce to each other. Females are usually the dominant ones too! But fx it will happen. Lady in shop said it took 1 couple 6mths to get their rabbits to get on but they did it.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh and i say get on tits down south too! :haha: haven't heard the piss one though :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

You Brits are gonna have me very cultured by your words. :rofl: never heard of the piss one either.

MrsP that is cutting it pretty close, hope it is done before baby comes!

Claire - good idea on sleeping in Poppy's room, make him earn his way back.


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: different cultures are funny! Defo think the piss one is a north east thing, do you say it Claire? Hope all went well with x DH! 

Fingers crossed for the bunnies then Rach!

DG I know its definitely going to be tight! Hope baby P doesn't come early, they rarely do but heard of lots of LO's being early or on their EDD this year so far! :wacko: 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

With both of my babies it's been cutting it fine with diy! Thomas's nursery was finished in his dd which was when i went into labour and our downstairs bathroom was finished about 2wks before harry's dd, although he took another 12 days! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh yes my piss gets boiled aswell! LOL!:rofl:

Well he stayed but nothing happened, in fact i was in bed before he got home and he stayed in the spare room and i stayed in our room! No way i was giving our comfy bed up for him i thought! We've got on really well again this morning and i do still fancy him, just wish id have looked a bit better today, think im still dog rough from saturday night! lol! :wacko: anyway he's gone to Abu Dhabi for a week now too see his DS so will see what happens when he gets back, gona try not too contact him at all :thumbup:

How is everyone today? Hows the rabbits Rach?xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh that's a shame hun, thought it was a sure thing! :winkwink: but least you're getting on that's a good start :thumbup:

I haven't put them together as yet today, but I have moved his cage into the same room as her so she can sniff him out but can't hurt him. Trying to keep them in separate rooms and then keeping the boys away too, stress!!! arrgghh


----------



## deafgal01

Doing good over here! :thumbup: good job baby hopes and good Luck keeping peace in your home 30!


----------



## MrsMM24

*DG* I agree!:haha: I am enjoying learning all these words and phrases. I get a great kick out of it all. DW and I have visiting on our short list of places we HAVE to visit.... ITALY is the other....


Hope everyone is doing well. And all the LOs.


*MRSP* Time is just a ticking for ya....


----------



## MrsPTTC

I know Mrsmm, just waiting :coffee: How are you & your bump doing? 

Sounds like a good idea with the rabbits Rach! At least both boys waited until you were finished to make an appearance ha!

Aw Claire, at least him staying over is progress, and tbh it's not about the sex, it's about him wanting to be back as a family with you & poppy & be willing to settle down & grow up :)

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy Valentines everyone! Anyone got anything nice planned? We have a meal booked at a local French restaurant which should be nice and oh got me a lovely bunch of flowers. 
Thomas and I have just finished making valentines cards for Daddy :cloud9:


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: Valentine's day started off with af greeting me hours before the 14th started. Then my coworker (male) surprised me (and all the other ladies) with a rose for each one of us. :blush: Then another coworker (a lady) gave us all paper valentines with a fruit roll up. I come home from work and what gifts do I find for me??? poop to clean up in the kitchen (DH warned me he didn't have time to clean up Hope's poop this morning before running off to work in between jobs). So I was expecting a little... Nope, a TONS... like lots and some pee too. :shock: :dohh: So I cleaned that all up and put Hope's food away since she didn't touch it and I thought maybe her tummy wasn't feeling good since she keeps having this pooping accident in our home (only when we're out of the house or when DH is asleep). :shrug: We'll see what she does rest of today and tomorrow... Might do a bland diet this weekend to help her cope. :shrug: I'm trying to determine if she's feeling "ignored" or if she's just got diahearra/tummy issues.

Rest of my valentine should be uneventful, I hope... I have to go to food store to get some meat so I can cook taco for dinner tonight. That's my plan for the valentine. DH said he would have gotten me flowers but the dummy went broke already. :shrug: I told him I'd be glad to get my flowers, I don't mind getting them a little later than now. :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh that is a bit rubbish dg, all I feel like I do at mo is clean up poo! some little boys poo and tons of rabbit poo! don't know where it is coming from?! :rofl:

Hope Hope's is ok, and not unwell. Your dh needs to sort out the :flower: !


----------



## deafgal01

At least your poo isn't all over the kitchen floor. :rofl: I think that's the worst part of it all for me. I had to deep clean follow up with bleach spray after getting the poo all picked up/wiped off the floor. :dohh: It's the fifth time she's done it in 2 days.


----------



## 30mummyof1

No think that's the only place we haven't had it! but they are both in spare room again now, and not letting them run around the house so the mess is contained in 1 place! Also guess rabbit poo is a bit dryer and smaller!


----------



## deafgal01

It was bad enough I had to gag. I almost NEVER gag when cleaning up poop. :saywhat: :haha:

Rest of day went better, I napped on the couch and Hope behaved so no poop to clean.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ergh DG what a crappy valentines! (Excuse the pun! :haha:) hope she's better soon bless her. 

Ive had nothing but a card off dh :gun: but he's never been romantic <sigh> and can't change him after almost 13 years :wacko: We've had a Chinese though & ate some of the caramel shortbread from Facebook. I would've set the table nice for a candlelit dinner but no dining table/room at present.

Rach your meal sounds very ooh la la lol! 

How's Claire doing?



Claire/rach/kendra, how long before your birth did your baby's head engage? I was seen by a consultant today & nothing was said but have noticed on my notes it's 3/5. I'm not getting excited as I know it could stay like that a long time, but at least it's moving in the right direction & am curious!

x


----------



## deafgal01

crappy :rofl: That is right indeed.

no gifts, you're not alone there. I have none today from my DH. :dohh: I'm alright with that though- it's the thought that counts, and really I prefer to spend time with him than get gifts anyways. We got to sit down at the table for dinner and in this household that's a very rare thing for us to do. :rofl: At least when we're home anyways. :shrug: We even worked side by side (he made dessert while I was cooking the taco beef).


----------



## MrsPTTC

That's nice DG. Yeah as much at it bugs me he's not romantic I'd rather take him as he is than have an arsehole who treats me like crap but showers me with gifts :winkwink: (like my ex!) x


----------



## deafgal01

Exactly mrsP :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Mine isn't romantic either, I had to book the meal! It was nice but not worth the money I would say. But the main thing was spending some quality time together which we definitely did, and didn't even spend the whole night talking about the kids either! :rofl:

It can depend on the midwife as to what 3/5 means. Some mean how much of the head they can palpitate and others how much is engaged but either or it's all good. Head is in the right place ready for all systems go!!!
For Thomas head was defo engaged by 36wks and I think Harry's was but not 100% sure as subsequent babies are later generally.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Rach, its 2/5 engaged as 3/5 felt in 'relation to the brim' well that's what Google says ha ha :haha: Last weeks mw appt it was 'free' so not engaged so not bad work in a week baby P! I'm wondering if that's why I was so sor when I was walking the dog last weekend..:shrug: 

Glad you had a nice meal, French restaurants always seem to be expensive, I've only been to one once though.

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ladies what did you use on your newborns to change their nappies? Wipes or cotton wool & water? Have johnsons extra sensitive baby wipes which claim to be midwife approved are as gentle as water but a friend of a friend is a mw & she says load of rubbish & should only use water for first few weeks! x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP- think it depends on baby. My sis used wipes with my nephew but my niece had sensitive skin so with my niece it was soft cloth/fleece maybe with plain water all the way.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I used huggies pure wipes and still do hun. Midwife suggested water and cotton wool to me as well but to be honest when you have a newborn you just want things that make your life easier. I didn't have any problems with nappy rash or anything like that with my boys though.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi *LADIES* Hope the Valentine's Day was good!


*MRSP* My bump is doing pretty good. Moving alot which is good. Everyone that sees me says I'm really poking out now, but I look like I dropped... I still have 2 months though... Me however, I have caught a cold/sickness from somewhere so I have been feeling pretty miserable the last couple of days...


*30* Valentine's was decent. I have been sick for almost 2 days. We don't really celebrate Valentine's, neither of us have ever been big on that day, and for the most part always work. For Valentine's we always do it up really BIG for DD! Having another so we assume we will do it even bigger now. Our Anny is only 8 days before so that is like our Valentine's all wrapped into one. We take DD out to dinner, flowers, cards, all dressed up everything, and do the dinner for 2 with her being 1 and us the other one. We will have to tweak that in the next 3/4 years it seems, but by then, she may not be interested in it as the boys will be calling for sure... :haha:


*DG* so sorry that it seems your Vday was not great at all. I hope the remainder of the week goes extraoridnarily better!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope you are feeling better soon mrsmm x

Another meal out tonight, my diet is being tested this week! I have the weekend to make up for it as weigh in, is on Monday! :haha: Looking forward to catching up with my mate though.
Hope you all have a fab weekend :) :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies, I'll see what my actual mw says but I just can't see water only cleaning its bits properly :shrug:

Mrsmm hope you're feeling better soon Hun :hugs: 

I've been feeling like poop all day :( I had a bad sleep last night, woke up with a bad head, I've got pain all down my left leg from the back of my thigh down to might foot & feel very emotional :cry: I'm sure I've had the pain before I was preggo & it went away, it feels like growing pains but foot feels like its burning. I'm sure it'll go away, but if not I'll ring the mw on Monday.

Happy weekend everyone 

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Rach, you had a water birth with Thomas? I've just got a tankini top in the next sale, no matching bottoms but not needed for birth anyway lol. You don't think it's a waste do you? May as well have some dignity lol :winkwink: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

No not at all hun, I bought a bikini top for the birth with no intention of ever wearing it again!


----------



## MrsPTTC

And you did use it?

Discovered my leg problem last night was likely sciatica, feels much better today though :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes I wore it hun :) 

I had that, horrible isn't it :cry: I found it comes and goes..


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'm sure I had it before I was pregnant, but can't remember exactly. Either that or when I was first pregnant. Baby brain lol! Definitely gone today though, hope it doesn't come back, can't imagine having it day after day, horrible! :( x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh my little man is walking pretty much everywhere now! :cloud9:

how was everyone's weekend? I thought I was going to blow my diet from Friday night, my friend and I went out for a Caribbean meal (was supposed to be tapas but it was a 1 1/2 hour wait)!! we had a jug of cocktail to share with meal then 2 more cocktails in bar after but managed to get back on track over weekend :)

Think we're going to have our pancake day tonight as oh wasn't here on 12th...mmmm :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh Caribbean is different! Don't think we have any of those restaurants up here! :thumbup:

Yay go Harry, you'll have to post a pic of him toddling! :thumbup:

I had a good weekend thanks, plenty walks with the dog, and was brill not doing overtime at work! :happydance: it feels a bit surreal it being my last week, and my first antenatal class tomorrow! :)

x


----------



## MrsMM24

*30* Thanks! I am feeling just a little bit better, hopeflly tonight will be the turning point. The congestion is the worst! Can't sleep without waking myself up from non-breathing.... SMH! Good job on the diet, good tests, but you can do this!!!


*MRSP* I am starting to get better, thanks! Yeah, I have had sciatica on and off since wk12. The last 3 wks however, I have had the WORST coccyx pain however, and that isn't on and off! It makes is so I can barely walk! I can't get up from sitting, and I need to in order to walk around and stretch, just crazy. I am going to get a donut pillow to sit on as the doc says there is nothing to be done. DD is sitting on a rough spot and getting heavy basically....


Hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## deafgal01

My weekend was great. :hi: ladies!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: dg


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi DG!

Hi Rach!

Aw Mrsmm sounds very painful! Oh the things our bodies have to go through for these little :baby: You're having a girl right? Have you got any names picked? Our neighbours have just become grandparents (very young though, only in their 40's) and it was a little girl called Amelie, this was one of my names (though dh wasn't fussed) so now that's that name out! :wacko: 

Had my first parenting/antenatal class today, it was a bf'ing session & if I'm honest it wasn't much use, only lasted just over an hour when should've been 2-3! Next weeks should be longer, is about general babycare & birth I think...

What do you ladies think of this blanket? Would you class it as unisex? I think it old go lovely with my black quinny buzz pram! :thumbup: https://www.theessentialone.com/unisex-knitted-baby-blanket-stripe.html 

x


----------



## deafgal01

Definitely looks unisex to me. Love the color stripes in it.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I know it's gorgeous! Very similar to mamas & papas gingerbread one... Not sure if too girly though! :shrug: DG not too long til May now Hun! :) x


----------



## deafgal01

I know... I can't believe it's almost May, and then June will be upon me which is when we start our IUI process.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hmm i think it is unisex, but people might asume girl anyway because of the pink. It depends if you would annoy you, correcting people potentially. Although i think you are having a girl anyway! People used to get it wrong with harry, if he wasn't wearing blue. Esp when he was in a dark grey snowsuit with ears. Didn't think that was girly?! :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: pink can be girly. :shrug: maybe you will have a girl and that will not be an issue.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yeah I agree Rach, as soon as anyone sees a hint of pink they assume girl! Think I'll leave it til it's here... I have a grey snowsuit too, a tatty teddy one from m&s - is that the same as Harry's? Definitely isn't girlie! :growlmad: I'm a watermelon! :happydance:

DG I can't wait for you to start your IUI! :coffee: 

X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay on being a watermelon! :wohoo:

No think Harry's was from Tesco, but probably much the same. He looked sooo cute in it, I found it the other day and I was like ahhh can't believe he can't fit it in anymore! However he has made his winter coat last, it's only size 3-6mths! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh good news, the rabbits are mates!! :happydance: :cloud9: or maybe it's like mother and son in the rabbit world as she is 2 and he is 11wks! but whatever it is, it makes life a lot easier knowing we don't have to have them in 2 hutches :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah that's great Rach! :)

You mean Harry is still in the 3-6 months winter coat??

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I do yes! :haha: best value coat ever, as it was Thomas's too!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha ha that's funny! :wacko: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh girls I am so excited :wohoo:, me and the oh are staying away tomorrow at a lovely quaint little place with spa. I got the break for his birthday back in dec! can't wait to spend quality time together, the treatments will be a bonus! I've bought a new dress as well to show him my efforts of the last few weeks of dieting. Hope he likes it! :haha:

Hope you all have lovely weekends. mrs p you finish tomorrow don't you?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ahh that sounds fab Rach! Hope you have a fantastic time! :happydance: 

Yes it's my last day tomorrow. I thought I'd be over the moon but I feel a bit weird about it! It feels like I'm leaving for good, and as much as I hate me job (was told by someone last night his wife was having a heart attack cos of the letter she got - she clearly wasn't as he continued to argue with me! It would be all my fault if she died & he was going to knock my block off! :haha:) I will miss my team mates :( I can't quite believe the time has come already & I'm starting to get scared! :wacko: and the house isn't finished yet & hospital bag not packed, argh!! 

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Rach did you BF? If so how many breast pads did you get through a day if you remember?

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I did for a few weeks yes hun but never needed any! :wacko: 

ahh bless ya, yes all becomes very real when you leave work! you will be absolutely fine hun, make the most of your time. I would say go and meet friends for lunch or just getting out is better than putting your feet up as when baby comes along it might be a while before you leave the house! :haha: but totally up to you of course :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

I've got sooo much planned over the next 2 weeks it's unreal! The problem is I don't know when I'm going to get time to clean the house, wash the baby clothes & even pack my hospital bag! :haha: I must pack my bag this weekend before its too late! :wacko:

Any plans this weekend ladies? Claire we've not heard from you for a while, how's things going with xdh?

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi ladies sorry ive not been on here for a while! How is everybody? xx

Well an update from me, its not looking good with XDH, after all the poistive feeling ive been getting from him and him bein so nice and started too be flirty again he just went and dropped me like a lead balloon again and im done with it now so im goin too see a solicitor and see where i stand with everything and find out what how the divorce process works. Ive just had enough of being on this emotional rollercoaster he is taking me on, one minute he wants me then out of nowhere he decides he dosent and he is hurting me so its time for me too make the decision as i cant go on like this anymore. He dosent want me but cant bare too think of me with anyone else, well tough! Having an even harder time deciding what too do with my dog aswell as i just havent got the time too look after him on my own and Matt cant have him in a flat and when i start work its going too be even worse so am looking too rehome him......am completely and utterly heartbroken...its the most difficult thing ive had too do yet!:cry:


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh hun, you sound like you are doing the right thing, getting some advice. You can't live like you are. I know I would go crazy :sad1:
So sorry you won't be able to keep your pooch, I can imagine how hard that must be. :cry: Is there someone you know who would have him? :hugs:

Sending big :hugs: to you.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah nooo Claire I wasn't expecting to hear such bad news! :sad1: So sorry to hear about you & ex, but at least you know now as it would be worse if you gave it another go & he went cold on you again. Urgh and your predicament with the dog :nope: I can imagine how you feel, its just horrible. But I'm with Rach, could someone you know not have him? Sending huge :hugs2: hun x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi my Ladies! 

Mrsmms24 Congrats on the baby girl! Yippee.. I do not see you on my fcbk? I am Jodi Rizzo or [email protected] ad me!??!

CLAIRE, I had no idea.. I am so sad and upset for you and Poppy. How are you getting along!??! 

Rach? How are you doing?? I cannot believe the growth spurt in the boys! TTC again!??

DG, How are you and what is your recent TTC plan??

Mrspptc, any day now! HOW EXCITING! Best wishes!

AFM, OH and I are still on and off and I am older now so I do not think ttc plans will be happening and with everything so up in the air, time is running out.. but Gianna is doing great and keeps me busy! I miss you ladies..I want so badly to ttc again its killing me! ugh! xoxoxo to all!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lovely to hear from you AS! I've noticed on your fb things are a bit rocky. I'm sorry you'll not be TTC again but don't be a stranger on here, keep popping back! :hugs: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: as nice to talk to you on here! Sorry to hear things are still not right with oh. Hope you find peace with it all, either way :hugs:

I'm not sure ttc wise, i'm not on bc just monitoring cycles but i'm not sure anymore. Thomas is getting harder to deal with. He's not getting on well at pre-school so they are going to get a behaviour expert to work with him. To be honest i'm not sure I could manage a 3rd right now :(


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Rach I didn't realise things were so bad with Thomas! :( What sort of things is he doing? How's he with your friends children? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well i thought he was getting better at school but just seems they haven't had time to speak to me properly. They have tried rewarding good behavior but doesn't seem to work for long. There were 5 incidents today inc throwing sand in a child's face, pushing. Sometimes won't say sorry either and just walks off. It all gets written down and its pretty horrible reading it all. :sad1: They struggle to keep his attention when they sit in the circle so they are hoping someone can come in and give them some ideas to try. Maybe also things for me to try at home too. 
He's always been quite hard work with friends kids pushing/snatching that kind of thing but certainly sounds worse at school. :cry:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah Rach I'm really sorry chick, that must be horrible to read :sad1: I feel really bad for you. Sending you big hugs :hugs: hope the behaviourist can sort him out (in the nicest of ways) I don't really know what to suggest other than persevering, and I definitely think don't home school as I know you we're considering it, I think it would make him worse & he needs to 'ride it out' IYKWIM? 

I was having shooting pains last night & was little concerned it was early labour ha ha! It was to the left hand side & I've never had them there before, only my urethra so it was a bit odd, plus it was moving all the way through the night which it normally doesn't do :shrug: I think maybe it's it my uterus preparing itself for labour...

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah it was hard, he's not doing it maliciously as he's wants to be friends with them after. I think he just doesn't understand the consequences of his actions? :shrug: 
No I won't, just don't want to him to be labelled a naughty child and then not progressing at same speed as the others iykwim. Then I think omg what if he is kicked out of pre-school! I know I am jumping the gun, but it's hard not too. 

I reckon it is your body getting ready hun. One of my first signs with Thomas was going for about 3 poo's in a row, as your body should clear itself out in preparation although not always, so look out for that one! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP- best get to packing!

As- my plan for ttc right now is June IUI. I need to get the blood work done soon for that and send my list of donor in to the office. As for how I am, lots of good days lately. Bit nervous about summer but dr seems confident that it will work for me. For now I am very focused on work and school. No better distraction than these when my household have no children to chase and watch.

30- cannot believe that Thomas is difficult. Hope the school and you find the best way to address his behavior issues.

Claire- sorry to hear of your ex but true that you need to take steps now rather than open yourself to more emotional outbreaks down the road if you keep giving him chance after another. Bummer that the dog will need a new home, ESP when he has been part of your family all this time.


----------



## MrsPTTC

30mummyof1 said:


> Yeah it was hard, he's not doing it maliciously as he's wants to be friends with them after. I think he just doesn't understand the consequences of his actions? :shrug:
> No I won't, just don't want to him to be labelled a naughty child and then not progressing at same speed as the others iykwim. Then I think omg what if he is kicked out of pre-school! I know I am jumping the gun, but it's hard not too.
> 
> I reckon it is your body getting ready hun. One of my first signs with Thomas was going for about 3 poo's in a row, as your body should clear itself out in preparation although not always, so look out for that one! :haha:

Ha ha yeah I've heard that about the clear out! My bowels were making some odd noises last night but nothing came of it, I didn't feel the need to go to the loo or anything. Just sick of sleeping like crap but I'd better get used to it! :haha:

Ah of course he'll not be expelled from preschool you dafty :winkwink: I'm sure he's not doing it maliciously, he's too young to know what he's doing wrong so I'm sure he'll not be doing it on purpose bless him :hugs: x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Rach, little Thomas is being a tinker isnt he, im sure he will grow out of it though and im certain they wont expell him from pre-school if anything they should try and help him which it sounds like they are gona do...big hugs too you chick :hugs:

MrsP not long now, eeeekkk! the time is ticking by quickly! It feels that everytime i see your ticker you are another week on! Awwww so exciting too think that it wont be long before you will have your baby in your arms! :cloud9:

AS nice too see you on here, ive been having an awful time, but am getting stronger by the day. I saw XDH today for first time in a week and i felt nothing for him except that i was glad too not be in his stressful world anymore, he never has anything positive too say about life and is always bloody winging so am glad im not part of it anymore :thumbup:

DG yes it is sad about my pooch, it breaks my heart too think of him leaving my life, i love him so much :cry:

Well not long til Poppys 1st Birthday and ive booked her a party at a place called The Crazy Corner, its a soft play that has themed rooms for your party food time, i chose the Disney room for Poppy as we are having a Minnie Mouse themed cake etc! So excited!!!! Back too work for me on monday, start my exams too get my Cabin Crew Licence back again...not sure if im happy to go back or not but at least it will take my mind off things :thumbup: Then all i need too do is find me a nice man :winkwink:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Claire, it sounds like you're being very positive about things which is great! You will get your perfect man, I'm sure of it (well 99% perfect as I'm not sure 100% exists :haha:) can't believe poppy is 1 soon! Her birthday party sounds fab! :thumbup: 

No I know, not long now, it's so exciting and the house is 'almost' back to normal! :happydance: 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh glad you are finding some peace with the xdh sit' hun.

Party sounds fab, can't believe she is almost 1! 
Do you mean you are not sure you want to be part of the cabincrew anymore or just going back to work in general? Sure it'll be fine once you get back into it :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

woopsie loosing weight is costing my oh a lot of money! :rofl: i'm enjoying buying clothes that I wouldn't have worn before a bit too much! but he did say I could have a new wardrobe didn't he..:shrug:
Have got leather look trousers and a lace top for next week. Going to Bath for my birthday drinks. :happydance:

What's everyone up to this weekend then? we're not doing much I don't think. Just sunday lunch at inlaws. I am debating whether to go and see my friend on the train tomorrow and have a few cheeky drinks in the afternoon..:winkwink:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Rach, yay for your weight loss! How much have you lost? I've got girlfriends coming over tonight then dh & I are going over some friends tomorrow night, oh & I'm meeting my cousin for lunch in Newcastle tom day time, then sun night we're going for a meal with my family, all go! I've just exhausted myself, cleaned car inside & out as it was minging, then cleaned behind our bed & changed it, I'm soooo hot now, need to cool down! I honestly think I'm superwoman, I forget I've only 12 days to go! :wacko: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

17lb hun, so I am size 10 now :)

wow, action packed weekend! take it easy. You need your energy for labour!
I say that though and I was in the pub on a night out 5 days before my due date with Thomas. Think I made it home about 3am. There were a few people who thought I was a little crazy! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

I rested last night, stayed home and did nothing. :haha: I needed it. Tonight I've got a few parties to hit up and tomorrow I'll kick back and take it easy.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: dg, enjoy! :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

A FEW parties DG? Wow party animal! :haha:

I knackered myself walking back to the car after my meal, it was all up hill, phew! Luckily my friend cancelled our night in so just chilling with dh, well I say chilling I'm having a good bounce on my gym ball, I love it! :winkwink:

x


----------



## deafgal01

Lol one is a 30th birthday party combined with house warming. Two in one. Then there is an early st Patrick party I am going to check out.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I did loads of bouncing too mrsp, my oh used to find it hilarious! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha my DH never blinked, must be used to my quirky ways lol. I find it sooo comfy!

Well enjoy DG!

x


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: i stayed too long at the birthday party that I ended up not going to the other party. Went home after that.

How are y'all's?


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: dg, woopsie! That would probably happen to me too!

Yes good thanks, it's my birthday this week so trying to be good with my diet next few days so I can enjoy birthday excess's at the end of the week! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

What day is your bday Rach? You got lots planned? Ha ha DG, hope you enjoyed it! I'm fine thanks :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thursday hun. My plans are just for Saturday. Lunch and then train to Bath for drinkies with friends :) Not sure if my oh is planning anything for my birthday day, so for now just have a friend coming over in morning then it's Harry's swimming lesson in the afternoon! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Your weekend sounds lovely Hun, I hope oh has something planned for thurs! X


----------



## MrsPTTC

Feeling like crap today, got nothing done that I wanted to, stomach feels weird cant really explain & feel really emotional. I'm not ready for baby P yet, I don't feel ready to become a mam :nope: I know I'm just being stupid :shrug: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Don't think anyone feels ready if they are totally honest hun x I still can't believe I am a Mummy when I think back to how irresponsible and crazy me and my oh were pre-Thomas! You will be completely ok with it when baby p is put in your arms, honest! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hun, was just on a bit of a downer, I feel a bit better now. Just feel like the last 2 weeks have been snowballing & I'm not as prepared as I should be despite working my arse off lol! I'm out for lunch tomorrow & got some last minute bits to collect from m&p's x


----------



## deafgal01

30 happy early birthday to you! Your plans sound good to me.

MrsP I agree with 30, nobody is ever 100% ready to become parents the day their babies are born but that is the fun part!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks DG. I had a nice day today, went for an Indians at the metrocentre with my friend & got some odd jobs done.

Dh cracks me up, he says I've been snoring in his face during the night :haha: I NEVER snore, it seems to be just the last couple of weeks, he's not impressed :rofl:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Another fun side effect of pregnancy:rofl:!


----------



## MrsMM24

*MRSP* Hope you get to feeling better soon!


:wave:*Ladies*


:cake:Happy Birthday Rach!!:cake: 
I did not know you were a fellow Pisces! YAY! Mine is on the 17th!


----------



## 30mummyof1

MrsMM24 said:


> *MRSP* Hope you get to feeling better soon!
> 
> 
> :wave:*Ladies*
> 
> 
> :cake:Happy Birthday Rach!!:cake:
> I did not know you were a fellow Pisces! YAY! Mine is on the 17th!

Yes indeed I am! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Happy birthday again Rach! :happydance: Did you enjoy your surprise meal with dh?

Thanks Mrsmm! Wow you're almost 30 weeks! :)

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, Quiet little restaurant in Marlborough. He had to drive so we couldn't share bottle of wine but still very nice. :)

wow 5 days hun, how you feeling? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'm fine thanks Hun, just on tenterhooks whenever I get any pains or funny feelings, but I could have a while to go yet! Baby's bag is packed, mine almost packed except a few things I can't pack yet. Glad you had a lovely time :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Very exciting, can't wait to find out if baby p is a boy or a girl! :wohoo:


----------



## MrsMM24

*MRSP* I know can you believe it? Seems like it wasn't that long ago you and I were POAS waiting on a BFP. You are just days away from 40 wks, fully cooked LO! I am sooo excited for you! Getting to meet your long awaited LO.... I too am anxious to see if the LO is a girl like I suspect... :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: all

Happy Mother's Day :flower: Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. My oh is suffering big time from our session yesterday so no day off for me! Was a great afternoon/evening though :wohoo:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Glad you had fun Rach! I'm just pottering about cleaning & sorting the extension/kitchen today - the dining table is in :yipee: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay, glad everything is almost sorted Hun


----------



## MrsPTTC

So I saw my parents at their house last night, then they've been over for ours for tea tonight (in the new extension woop woop!) and my mam reckons bump has grown again since yesterday! She thinks its dropped even more but from what I've googled it's not really an indication of labour soon :shrug: can't believe she commented on the growth in only 24hrs though :haha: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hopefully not long now then Hun. You can now say you are due tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Due in less than 3hrs! :shock:

Mrsmm, sorry I didn't notice your post before, thanks hun! How are you?

Ladies can you get braxtons starting this late on in pregnancy?

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh yes defo Hun, i had a few false alarms before harry actually made an arrival, on the other hand it could be start of something! If there is a pattern it's more likely to be the latter. :hugs: keep us posted Hun x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Will do hun, thanks x


----------



## MrsMM24

*MRSP* Due date.... Update???? How are you feeling?

AFM... I am well. Appt yesterday went well. I will see LO again on the 26th. We just did the normal check up yesterday. And to see if I am gaining any weight. Nope... Still haven't, well I gained 2 lbs so that makes the total 4lbs going into the 8th month. It is causing severe pressure on my pelvis bone and occassional numbness as I am not growing to support her growth. However she is doing well, so I am fine. (more in journal) How is everyone else hanging in?


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow 4lbs that is very little. Mine was 12 in total with Harry and I thought that was not a lot! I shall check out your journal hun x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Mrsmm, I'm fine thanks, nothing to report here. I put the pram together this afternoon (at last!) & have just been out walking the dog for an hour. On the way home my neighbour stopped & told me off for not resting! :haha: I'm fine though, been fit throughout & heard exercise can help labour & long walks (this wasn't a particularly long walk for me) can bring on labour so I'm cool! Wow, only 4 lbs?! & Rach only 12?! :saywhat: My weight gain has slowed down but I've put on 30lb so far though you'd never guess!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

It was more with Thomas though hun, 2 stone there abouts.

It can't hurt hun, I walked loads trying to get Harry out. I can remember doing a lap of the lake near us, middle of December freezing cold, pushing Thomas in pushchair. Still didn't bring labour on though! :dohh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Can but try eh?! :winkwink: I just don't get it when people say you shouldn't be doing this, that & the other, I feel like people want to wrap you up in cotton wool, though I know they have the best intentions! I think 2 stone is pretty average when your slim, that what a couple of my friends put on too. It's defo all baby though, hope its not a bruiser hiding in there! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Funny isn't it, and even if you are careful before you definitely aren't once you are late! 
Come on baby P, we want to meet you! :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

I second that lol! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ok so cramping just mild during the night & ramdom leg pain. Leak when I went to the loo earlier, thicker than water but thinner than a show from what I've googled :shrug: with a pinkish tinge... I rang hospital as I know you normally go in when your waters break & am monitoring it with a pad for an hour & ringing them back shortly. Freaking out!! DH so busy at work we could do with it holding off til the weekend... X


----------



## MrsPTTC

They think more likely plug so just need to wait unless I'm worried. Just been to loo & had a good clear out :rofl: sorry for tmi! Sent dh to work but my mam coming over later on anyway x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I reckon today's the day hun! fx :happydance:


----------



## Soili

MrsP, came to stalk you here!! :) I hope you ladies don't mind me popping in!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: Soili no problem!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Soili :wave: 

Definite early labour girls, getting contractions though a bit erratic. My mam is here keeping me company, doing my ironing bless her. I've been keeping myself busy this morning but now resting & timing my contractions on an app x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Also just to say nothing on Facebook ladies, I'm keeping it hush x


----------



## 30mummyof1

yay! baby P is on the way. That is totally understandable hun, it's our secret :)
How often are the contractions coming?


----------



## Soili

MrsP, I'm so impressed with your baby already! SO punctual!! :D


----------



## MrsPTTC

I know not bad eh Soili?! :winkwink: Funny my due date before my dating scan (from AF) was 15th!

Still sporadic Rach, sometimes 4 sometimes 6 mins apart. Dh coming home soon so he doesn't hit rush hour, think we'll be in by tonight! 

x


----------



## Soili

Ooh, honey, I hope everything goes super smooth for you and the little one!! :) I'll keep sending you good vibes!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ooo so exciting! :happydance: all the best hun. Update us when you can x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Rang hospital before & contractions not strong enough yet so just need to keep bouncing on my ball lol x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes stay at home long as you can hun :thumbup: also try a warm bath :thumbup:


----------



## Soili

Hope the bouncing on the ball is doing the trick! :D


----------



## Flowerbaby

Any news this morning MrsP?? Eeeeeee how exciting!! C'mon Baby P xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes we are very eager to hear of baby P's arrival!! :wohoo:


----------



## Soili

First thing I did when I woke up was to check if there's any news! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

There are messages on mrsp's fb, check them out! :winkwink:


----------



## Soili

Wish I knew what MrsP facebook was, I hope everything's good! :)


----------



## deafgal01

Oooh did she have the baby?!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes check out mrsp's fb hun :)


----------



## deafgal01

Do I have her on fb? I did not see any announcements but my fb on phone and iPad might not be set up to make her status show up.


----------



## 30mummyof1

She is Christine Patterson on fb. Hope she won't mind me putting it on here now, she had a little girl no name as of yet! x


----------



## Soili

Awww, a GIRL!!! :thumbup:

I'm so clueless with facebook, I have no idea how to find her even the name! :D I'm just happy to hear that she had the baby! And it's a GIRL!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just a quick one cos I'm 1 handed! Yes our baby girl was born 15th at 7.10am weighing 6lbs 5ozs, will update a birth story ASAP & pics though actually we've not taken a lot yet haha! But both are well. We think we've decided on her name but just taking today to get used to it before we announce. 

DG yes I'm on your fb! Soili if you pm me your email address & I'll find you on fb.

x


----------



## Soili

YAY!! :) Good luck deciding on the name, hun! I wonder if it's the one that was on the top of your list or something else came up in the meantime! Will PM you my email!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:wohoo: can't wait to hear name and birth story :thumbup: and see some pics :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

How's everyone's weekend been? well I can imagine your's Mrsp's!! :winkwink:

We took Thomas to the circus yesterday which was great, then we had a takeaway with my brother and future sister in law plus my parents in the evening. Very unusual for us to do that, but I thought it'd nice to have everyone together and less stressful than going out with the boys! :haha: 
Today was spent baking cakes in the morning, and then seeing friends this afternoon. 
A good all round weekend, with no hangover :wohoo:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Can't put too much am on my phone mid bf! Boy do they feed a lot! She was feeding from 5.30 pm yesterday all night on & off & didn't go to sleep properly til 8am this morning! :wacko: I'm shattered but bf support lady said its normal, back to our caveman days :shrug: . My bbs are really sore but I'm enjoying the feeding so far... You're all on fb I think anyway but we've named her Penny Elizabeth :cloud9: She was weighed by mw yest & she only weighed 5lb12 bless her. She's such a tiny little dot!

Rach your weekend sounds great! What you doing with the boys this week?

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes they are very hungry in the early weeks. I'm sure everyone has said this to you, but try and sleep when she does :hugs: Bless her, 5lb 12. I'm sure she'll catch up soon :thumbup:

This week we have had to make an Easter hat for Thomas's Easter bonnet parade on Thursday, that was a lot of fun. Love doing crafts when there is a reason to do it! Today we need to make cakes for the same event, so doing some chocolate fairy cakes with mini eggs on top. 

After Thomas was so good at the circus, I started looking into other things we could now take him to as his concentration is better. There is the Gruffalo's child live at our local theatre which is one of his favourite books so we've booked to see that :happydance:

Right get better ready for gymnastics x


----------



## Soili

Penny Elizabeth!!! :flower: Love it!! Great choice!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Soili!

Ah Rach you do some lovely things with the kids. I love arty things & I'm looking forward to sending Penny to gymnastics when she's older :thumbup:

She's been feeding well today & my bbs are no longer like rocks, wohoo!

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

DG, where are you? You've been quiet recently? x


----------



## deafgal01

Oh I been distracted. School had my brain full of thoughts. I found out I have highest gap of this year's graduating class so I was trying to decide between doing thanks or the prayer for graduation in may.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, I've been trying harder to do more things with them recently. 
My oh seems much more up for doing things with them too, I think because we've almost paid off our debt now so he's relaxing a bit! :happydance:

:hi: dg getting closer to ttc time :wohoo:


----------



## deafgal01

Lol that has been on my mind too like 24/7. Only three more af til I start iui process.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:yipee: I hope we can be bump buddies :)


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: Ladies, hope you are all well!


*MRSP* Looove Loove Loove Penny!! I followed closely on FB!!! Glad to hear things are going well. She is just precious.


*30* the circus sounds sooo fun! Last weekend, we tookk Maternity pics!! Can't wait to see how they came out and will post after I sort through.... :haha: Then there was my St. Patty's day b-day, and it was very relaxing and lovely. The 3 of us on what will be my last b-day where it's just 3!! We then all fell sick on Monday/Tuesday and I am just recovering today. Which is right on time, because we are having a baby shower tomorrow! We are anxious. Everything has been a surprise except the location, time, and date! Will update on that next week as well. 

Hope you all have some fun things planned for this weekend!

*DG* I hope school doesn't cloud too much of your weekend!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Look forward to seeing the pics mrsmm :thumbup: 
Yes it's strange when you think of it being 4 of you next time you do something! 
Sorry to hear you have been ill, even worse when you are pregnant :(
Yay baby shower weekend, look forward to hearing all about it next week :wohoo:


----------



## deafgal01

MrsM I hope you enjoy your baby shower! I love surprises!

30- that would be awesome. I want bump buddies!

I don't mind school occupying a lot of my time. It is a nice distraction and I have assignments that needs to be done before my trip next weekend so it will be less stressful to just get the homework done and ready to submit upon my return from the trip out west.


----------



## MrsPTTC

DG hope you're enjoying yourself out of school too, all work no play & all that! Sooo excited for your IUI!

Mrsmm, aww your baby shower & how lovely getting your pics done, can't wait to see them!

Rach that's nice your dh doing things with the boys too :) 

X


----------



## MrsPTTC

Check out the new ticker! Better late than never! :winkwink: X


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: yes love it hun! :thumbup: Now we need the birth story please! :winkwink:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls! Glad too see everyone is doing well on here! Thought id come on and give you a quick update as i cant say much on FB.... 

Well im ready too start divorce proceeding with my XDH, we are gona have too sell the house as our mortgage is way too much for him too take on aswell as pay me off and give me child maintenance each month so its a total bummer but unfortunately its gona have too be done, so in the meantime im going too see a solicitor too get the ball rolling woth divorce, im divorcing him on the grounds if his unreasonable behaviour which he accepts is right! I should bloody think so! We are still friends and he sees Poppy once or twice a week so its all good in those respects....anyway some gossip.....i have a hot date on thursday! Omg!!! So excited! Hes bloody gorgeous and feels too good too be true at min so we'll see! Hes 34, works as a CCTV operator for the Police, drives an Audi TT and is fecking gorgeous, lovely personality, family orientated, wants kids and thats all i know for now! Eeeee i met him on an internet website, i was only on there an hour and came across him and havent been back on since! I am skeptical of course but we now FB friends so i know hes for real so watch this space.......what the eff am i gona wear!?!? Please do not say anything on FB as this highly confidential between us girls! Wish me luck!! Will update on thurs eve xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry to hear you are going to have to sell the house hun :( glad he is seeing Poppy regularly though and accepting fault. 
:wohoo: hot date sounds good. Hope it all goes well, where are you going? :thumbup: 

Don't worry won't say anything on fb x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh and not long till Poppy is 1! :happydance: are you all ready for her party etc? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

I know I must do birth story! Was discussing with DH tonight & you know it was pretty ok, I think I had it easy! 

Claire, :wohoo: for date, did you meet him on POF? My BFF has been on a couple of dates from there. Just you be careful! Sorry youre having to sell up, but at least xdh not being a twat about it lol.

x


----------



## deafgal01

Yes birth story pls!!!

Sorry to hear of divorce but it is for the best. Hot date!?!? Wow!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hiya girls.....

Yes am all sorted for Poppys party next week, I cant wait, we having it at a place called the crazy corner which is is soft play for the youngsters and an inside adventure land for the older kids, theres 16 going so should be fuun and they organise food so I just need too bring cake, fab! 

Well today is the day I meet the man....he just seems too lovely too be true, there is gona be something I don't like I know it! Think hes defo got potential to be a play/bed buddy though for now! ha ha! So I will keep you informed. Yes MrsP I met him on POF, I know I must be careful, have given my mam his number and she knows when and where im meeting him so ive kept someone informed....eeeee im dead nervous!:wacko: Am meeting him at 1 for coffee so will see how it goes and let you all know. I know my ex is seeing someone else now, he wont admit it too me but I can tell as hes not saying no when I ask him so its time for me too find a friend!:thumbup:

hope you all well girls, anything nice planned for your weekends?x

Hows the gorgeous little Penny MrsP? Hope you are both doing really well :hugs:

How the boys Rach? anymore plans for TTC? Its almost April! :hugs:

DG not long now until you start too TTC, im so excited for you :hugs:

MrsMM enjoy your baby shower hun :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hiiii All :flower:

Well Im bk, I dnt know where the time has gone!! 
Lil update - 
Well as you all know I had c-sec with the twins so I had the stiches they are worried I could rip? so as well as having pre-clamisa last time too Bp is messing around now as well... so Im on 2 weekly bp checks as well as tablets.. and Group-b-step as well.. :dohh: soo next weds Im bk up day case for my last BP's and bloods and will see the doc or if hes not around The follwoing Monday an app will be made to make the arrangements of being induced as im over 40mins away from hospital and with my first it was like 20mins and she was out! plus when I went yesterday they told me she was right down.. I thought this as was struggling with even taking me trousers off! seems to not be hurting today tho but got the good old cramps!!

Twins - are great still being good and starla as 4 top teeth and 3 bottom and walks around the sofa's gabbering... lol .... Nico only jst crawling like 1months ago but lil slower than his sister.. maybe typical boy? 

gonna go read up..... on the post's
Huge grats to Mrsp for beautiful baby girl xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow, time has flown! can't believe you are having no'4 Laura!! :haha: hope all goes ok. Are you happy to be induced? Although I guess you have to do what is best x

Think they are all different, Harry seems about 1mth behind Thomas in everything. Also Thomas didn't say much until after his 2nd birthday and then totally made up for it in that year, now there is no shutting him up! :haha:

Glad everything is going well with twinnies x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Laura, hope your last few weeks go ok hun, I also can't believe you're on no4!! 

Ooh Claire I'm so excited for you! And relieved to know you're being careful & people know where you are etc... can't wait to hear how it went! 

Penny is great thanks though had me up most of last night :growlmad: She's a sleep all day party all night kinda gal....:wacko: Had health visitor out today & she's not put on any weight in 6 days which is disappointing after her weight gain was brilliant at the mw appts. She went down to 5lb 12 after birth & is now 6lb1 but was 6lb2 last week. She's feeding well though so not too concerned. We registered her birth today & took her shopping & I think we're going for a meal shortly.

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes excited to hear how it went Claire, good luck Hun! 
Yes we are going to start ttc next mth, eek! I can't wait to start :happydance: 
Weekend wise, just doing a few Easter things with boys, think it might be chocolate overload! :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

*MRSP* Loving the ticker Hun! Awaiting the birth story too of course.


*DG* How's school treating ya? And you over all?


*HOPES* so very sorry to hear that you will have to sell the house and that you have had to start divorce proceedings. However, as agreed, it is for the best. You have a lovely daughter and yourself to worry about so you don't have time for someone that doesn't want to be included. In the meantime, excitement is built over here waiting to hear about the HOT date!!! Hope it went well!


*LAURA* welcome back and GL! Hope all goes well with your induction.


*30* Not sure I would be too concerned about your LO being behind your oldest Hun, I think they all have their time picked for development and I am CERTAIN he will be astonishing you all very very soon. Besides, he has to milk being the youngest, the baby for as long as he can ya know :winkwink:


AFM... so much more in my journal... But baby shower went VERY well last Saturday. We received soooo many clothes. Needless to say, her closet needs NOTHING else and we just hope she can get around to wearing as many of those cutie outfits she received. We finished decorating and getting the things we NEEDED for her nursery this week so all is ready and bags are packed. Doc is thinking that she is growing nice and big and quick so our family and friends are on the watch for an earlier than EDD arrival. We shall see....


----------



## deafgal01

School is awesome. I get to have the honor of speaking at graduation in may cu my gpa is high.

I'm doing good. Gotta go for blood works as soon I get back from my trip in prep for summer iui. Still need to pick ou the donors too.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh no not worried, Harry is better at other things than Thomas. His fine motor skills are fantastic. he can feed himself just as well as Thomas can now at over 2years older for example!

We are going out for our anniversary meal tomorrow, 6 years together! seems like longer in some ways, probably because of the boys! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well girls the date wasnt that hot after all, he was so not my type! I think i scared the poor lad off, you could defo tell he was younger than me, i felt like his mother so i can defo say i'll not be seeing him again! Oh well back too the pond too fish more!! Have already started too talk too another bloke who is older than me, had kids and seems settled in his life (and more mature) but im not rushing into a date with him so will let ya know! 

Glad TTC is on the agenda Rach, soooo excited for you! Are you gona try au naturale too start or OPK's!! I have a feeling you may fall pretty quickly!! xx
 
MrsP Poppy was a party girl and slept all day! It wasnt until about 10-12 weeks she turned herself around and started too sleep a bit more at night but she still was up 2 or 3 times too feed til about 6 months! Eeeeekkk! She didnt properly STTN til she hit 7 months and that was hit and miss from then! Penny is just gorgeous isnt she and i love her name! Glad your birth went well xcx

Eeeeekkk DG not long too go then, you must start looking for donors then hun so you all prepared xxx

MrsMM glad you enjoyed your baby shower, there so much fun arent they! Glad baby is growing well, not too long and your little one will be in your arms xx

Happy Easter too you all, hope you having a lovely day xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh sorry to hear it was a no go hun, but like you say plenty more fish in the pond! Plenty of fun to be had whilst your fishing! :)

Well already opk'ing, just to kind of get an idea when I ovulate and hopefully time things better to sway pink. Although i'm not sure I really believe the swaying from timing as people have got girls when bd'ing at ov' time and vise versa. :shrug:
I would be a very happy lady to fall quickly!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: How was everyone's Easter hols? Hope the Easter :bunny: visited ?! :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Easter was great. April 1 had me in a grumpy foul mood!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh why was that dg?


----------



## deafgal01

Well stupid jokes? One friend texted saying she had a car accident and totaled her car. Course my first response was are you ok? Then she said April fool. Get on Facebook, argh note to self- never get on fb on April 1 cuz I had two or three friends announce they were expecting as April fool joke. :grr: c'mon, you could not come up with jokes that had more thought put in them and at least funny???


----------



## 30mummyof1

No a car accident doesn't seem funny at all, strange girl! :wacko:


----------



## deafgal01

I used to like April fool growing up. Harmless jokes that were funny in a decent way. Now I just hate it. I am always relieved when the day is over.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I didn't experience any my end. :shrug: just saw a few companies advertising made up products on fb!

ahh my friend that had the triplets has been on the news with the babies, now that they weigh 5 times their birth weight! She is going back to work in 3wks too! nuts!


----------



## deafgal01

The made up products are funny. Better than saying expecting or wrecks or serious stuff. Blah.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Happy Easter ladies! Sorry I've not been on much, Penny takes up far too much of my time now. I manage on fb with one hand as I'm just stalking but BnB is harder as I hatenreading & running. I'm almost finished my birth story which has ended up almost an a4 page long! :wacko: You might want to grab a cuppa when I post it! :coffee: I've sent a personalised moonpig card with her photo to the midwife who delivered her today, she really was lovely & very patient! Penny is doing well, she's 6lb4, thankfully put on 3ozs since last weigh in as prior to that she'd lost an oz over 6 days so they were a little worried when she wasn't gaining. I got a bit stressed out yesterday, went from bad to worse, bad night with penny, dog ate a large lasagne that was defrosting on the bench, a friend came round & never left for 3hrs despite visits from health visitor & parents in law whilst she was here, her baby was sick (orange foody sick) twice on my beige carpet & she was fussing over the dog so he was wagging his tail in her LO's face over and over so I was telling him off all the time. She was like aw it's my fault - I felt like saying well bloody stop it then! :gun: so as you can tell I was a hormonal wreck yesterday :haha: today was great though, penny was good last night, lovely sunny walk with her & the dog, then MIL came round & she sat with penny whilst I got the housework done :thumbup:

DG sorry about the stupid April fools jokes, I saw a friend congratulating someone on fb & it turned out it was a joke. How dare people joke about being pregnant, morons!

Claire sorry to hear your date didn't go well Hun I had high hopes too!

Rach happy anniversary chick!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless ya hun, we all get days like that. I do even now :hugs: Looking forward to reading the birth story :thumbup:

I had a night out last night, and feeling pretty good today luckily. We saw dirty sanchez live, the welsh guys that are similar to jack ass. It was ummm different to say the least!
No proper plans for weekend yet. What's everyone up to? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sounds like a good night Rach, & great you're not hungover! :thumbup: 

I've not done much this weekend, other responsibilities ha ha! Though actually I lie, we had a photographer round this afternoon for some newborn portrait pics of penny. She screamed though so not holding out much hope lol!

Did you bf either boys? If so did you express & how much milk over what period of time? 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh hope you get some lovely pics in between the screams :)

I didn't express with Harry as there just wasn't enough, that was why I only lasted 3wks anyway. With Thomas I did, it depended how long it took. Sometimes it might be 5 mins for 4oz and other times half hour and then i'd still only have 1oz to show for it. Have you tried yet hun? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yeah my BFF gave me her tommee tippee closer to nature electric pump & its horrendous! Fri night I was at it over 2.5hrs & I only got 2ozs! Today (well yesterday now) was better, 1.5hrs in 45mins, but still pretty bad! I've Googled reviews & some are excellent but most horrendous! Before I buy a medela pump I'm going to try the TT one again but remove the silicone insert on the bit that goes on the breast as I read its better suction without...

The pics were amazing! :happydance:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I didn't have an electric one, although wished I did at times. You get proper arm ache! I had the dr brown's one as we had those bottles too. That does sound like an awfully long time hun, you must have been sore after that :( Maybe worth speaking to the midwife/hv for some help/advice :hugs:
Love your new pic on fb, gorgeous girly x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Rach :) 

I text the bf support yesterday & she doesn't know much about expressing! :dohh: will speak to health visitor on wed though. I wasn't sore at the time but the day after, ouch! :wacko: I'm sore again today but here I am sat in bed trying the pump without the silicone! It's better though! Still not v fast... X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just a quick update for Laura, she is at the hospital now waiting to be induced, due to her bp. x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh wow! Thanks for the update. Hope everything goes well :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Quick update from Laura, Baby Beau was born at 12.15 am weighing 6lb 10 1/2 :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats Laura!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats Laura! Cant wait to see a pic! Same weight as Penny is now, was weighed yesterday :) 

She's given us some horrendous nights this week :sad1: DH is exhausted with being at work. She was weird last night, had 2nd feed about 4am but just wouldnt settle, rather than take her dummy & sleep, or on the other hand, cry - she wouldn't take her dummy & just lay with her eyes shut making whiny noises for 2hrs! I'm not sure if maybe she was asleep whilst she was doing it?! She'd been fed, changed & winded so I can't think what was wrong with her. We couldn't sleep through it so knackered now...

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

The 1st few weeks are definitely a challenge to say the least hun. I swear by the book a guide to a peaceful nights sleep. It got Harry doing 8hours in one stretch by 5wks and 11 by 9 wks :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh might have to check it out! You weren't bf then though we're you? I have heard formula babies are better sleepers :shrug: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

You're right yes, he did start sleeping better once he had formula at night. My doctor even said they sleep better not that she was advocating formula of course!


----------



## MrsPTTC

How many weeks was he when you put him on formula Hun? I've started penny on infacol tonight, the hv said if the crying wasn't a one off it maybe colic so after another crying episode tonight when she wouldn't settle I thought I'd try it. It takes. 3 days or so to notice the difference apparently, but already she is farting like mad so it seems to be doing something lol!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh quite early for the night time feeds, maybe 2 weeks. You just have to expect for a while to be quite engorged in the morning until your body gets used to it!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hmm...more milk to express for a rainy day though I guess! :thumbup: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

indeed! wow, it's brought it all back to me. Remember going for a night out when Thomas was about 6wks. Had expressed lots so I could have a drink, then at 5 in the morning I was up expressing, as my boobs were huge and so ouchy! and all I wanted to do was sleep as my head was hurting after something like 2 or 3 vino's! You are a proper lightweight on your 1st night out :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Haha sounds lovely NOT!! We're at a wedding on thurs & it looks like we'll be taking Penny (despite her not being invited lol) I've got my medela pump & its much much better than the TT, but I've no idea how much milk she's going to need & even if I left her I'd need to express when I was there. Plus I don't really want to leave her for more than a couple of hours. I need to gradually build it up! But I've had to re-think my whole outfit as none of the dresses you can get now are suitable for bf as they all have straps! :dohh: So I've had to order some tops to try & will take my bf apron x


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: how are y'all's doing?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah it can be bit tricky knowing what to wear :dohh:

:hi: dg good thanks. Any updates on donor's, starting date for you? x


----------



## deafgal01

Not yet but as of today only two more cycles to wait til I officially start iui. Sill need to select the donors and do blood screening. Think I will get the blood screening done sometime after may 2, when I have more time on my hands (less work hours plus no class). If I figured my af chart right, I think they will be doing IUI sometime near July 4th or shortly before that. I plan to wait til af shows in June to report the first day to start the iui.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:wohoo: not long now then dg, great news :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Exciting stuff DG! :thumbup:

Managed to express 4ozs today! :happydance: Rach did you find you got much more off one boob than the other? I get hardly anything from my left yet penny feeds off it quite happily! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I can't remember hun sorry, I know I just found it really hard bf from the right boob, just felt really kack handed iykwim! 

How's the birth story coming along? :winkwink:


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: Hi *Ladies*

Sorry to have been gone so long, the 3rd trimester is really been beating me down. It has certainly taken its toll. On top of that the little girl frowing inside seems as though she is thoroughly enjoying her nourishment and is growing nicely enough that they have moved my due date up. How are you all doing? Any updates?


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: mrsmm, I was thinking about you this morning, thinking I bet mrsmm is nearly full term! and indeed you are! :haha: sorry your little girlie is zapping you of all your energy, not long now though :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol Rach I know, I am so bad! I can never get anything done now, I used to be on here multiple times a day & now it's every other day if I'm lucky! The birth story is on the laptop which I never use, but will hopefully have time this weekend...

Mrsmm, sorry you're not feeling great Hun, but wow they've moved your due date? By how much & when to?

Hi DG :wave:

x


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: MrsP!!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

YAY! TRYING IN MAY! YES..I AM OVER THE AGE OF 35 PLUS SOME LOL, BUT THE FIRST RESPONSE FERTILITY TEST SAYS MY FSH IS STILL GOOD TO GO AND MY AF IS DEFINATELY REGULAR! SET A CLOCK BY HER!! SO EXCITED LADIES..MISS YOU ALL! 30 TTCING FOR #3!??! YAY! BEST WISHES! MRSMMS, SO LOVELY TO SEE YOUR PROGRESS! HOW EXCITING! MRS P, HOWS BABY P?? DG HOW THE HELL ARE YOU?? CLAIRE? KENDRA? I MISS YOU ALL SO MUCH! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey as! lovely to hear from you! and ttc as well :wohoo: that's great news.
Hope we can be bump buddies :happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

30mummyof1 said:


> Hey as! lovely to hear from you! and ttc as well :wohoo: that's great news.
> Hope we can be bump buddies :happydance:

Thanks Rach and Happy BEEELAAATTEED Birthday! I am hoping this time is my forever baby. I cannot try much longer! fxd.. misss you gals!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks! 
yep 1st month trying for #3 and already stressing..arrghh! Love ttc and Hate it at the same time :haha:
Hope you get your forever baby hun lots of :dust: to you x


----------



## asibling4gi04

30mummyof1 said:


> Thanks!
> yep 1st month trying for #3 and already stressing..arrghh! Love ttc and Hate it at the same time :haha:
> Hope you get your forever baby hun lots of :dust: to you x

AWE THANKS! AND I hope #3 comes quick and easy for you! I think it will and I feel a female presence as I type this so perhaps team pink for you! :) :happydance::hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh i do hope you're right :) x


----------



## asibling4gi04

:)


----------



## deafgal01

I'm forced to take it easy on myself today and stay off my feet. :rofl: think I am falling apart and I am not even 35 yet! I tripped this morning and tried to avoid stepping/falling on this lil kid and in the process hurt my ankle. It is swollen now. Other than that I am great!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh dg, you poor thing. Hope it gets better quickly. 
Wouldn't it be fab if us 3 were bump buddies by the summer :happydance: and any others that want to join us...! mrsp ready for no'2??! :winkwink:


----------



## deafgal01

Oh yes bump buddies this summer into 2014!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes bring on the 2014 babba's :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Good luck with your TTC'ing girls! Im jealous that i cant join you, id love a sis or bro for Poppy but for now Poppy will do me fine! Not much too report on me, im talking too a really nice guy at the minute via text and FB, he seems normal and my type and we have a lot in common, we've been chatting for about 3 weeks now so i reckon a date is defo on the cards soon, just waiting for him too ask! :thumbup::happydance:

I'll be stalking you all as i cant wait for you too start testing! Eeeeekkkk so excited! C'mon girls lets have some BFP's!!!! (Feels like forever since i tpyed that last)!:hugs:

Love n miss you all heaps xxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Miss you too hun! Sorry you can't join us now but hey you never know where this date may lead?! :winkwink: Let us know when the date is planned for!

What's happening with your house etc.. is it still up for sale?


----------



## Flowerbaby

The house still hasn't gone on the market Rach, hes now decided he wants too try and get a mortgage himself again and buy me out, he has a meeting with his accountant tomorrow too discuss his options, its difficult with him being self-employed but his accountant now seems too think he may be able too do it! I have given him a deadline of next wed as im putting the house on the market that day. His meeting is tomorrow.

Yes this guy sounds quite promising as relationship material, just hoping our first date goes aswell as our texting lol! I think hes gona ask me within the next week or so as hes starting too drop hints now! will keep you updated xxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes I know when we were trying to get a mortgage it was difficult because my oh is kinda self employed. Would you prefer to just put it on the market? or are you not fussed?
Wow, hope he is. Be lovely for you to meet someone that wants the same things, you so deserve it.
Look forward to hearing an update hun xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Happy weekend everyone!

Having real bother with Penny, I'm sure sure she's got a reflux, already got her on infacol for colic and it's not helped a great deal. Her sickess and temper/crying is getting worse. HV said the other day to stop the expressed bottles for a week cos of her lack of weight gain, but I'm going to start it again tomorrow night as she's chewing on my boob constantly and getting herself stressed. The HV also said (as well as laying off the dummy - pah!) to stop expressing for a week incase it's affecting what she's getting off me. So I did and last night my boobs were about to explode! The poor bairn couldn't latch on, and as soon as I took my bra down it was literally squirting everywhere! Bloody professionals, think they know everything :sad:

Eventually my birth story!! :coffee:

So on my due date 13/03/13 DH and I went out for a meal with his family to celebrate his brother and girlfriends unexpected pregnancy, and also the imminent arrival of Baby P. DH had a drink that night and I drove us, getting into the car I had a couple of twinges but nothing to think labour was starting. I woke up during the night with AF type dull cramps and at 4.30am on 14/03/13 went to the loo and as I wiped some stuff fell out of me! It was just a trickle and was more watery than CM or what I expected a show to be, but not quite water IYKWIM, and it had a pinky tinge to it. I rang the hospital and she told me to put on a pad which Id already done and call back after an hour with an update of what was on the pad. I had nothing more after that, rang the hospital back who said it sounded like a show rather than my water. They told me what my contractions needed to be in order to call them again, but if I bled or my waters went to call them back. So I got on with my day as best as I could, I sent DH off to work as he had to sort out his workload so he could start paternity as soon as, and my mam came round about 10:30am. I wasnt sure what contractions really felt like and was getting twinges all morning, then just before my mam came I decided I was getting them, they werent just cramps - yikes things were happening! My mam did some ironing for me whilst I closed up my hospital bag, packed DHs bag and sorted the car seat and nursery, no rest for the wicked! :winkwink: I downloaded an app on the ipad to time my contractions, they were all over the place, sometimes 3 minutes apart, sometimes 15 and they subsided and were less painful (thought TBH they were hardly that painful compared to the real contractions hours later!) when I bounced on my gym ball :thumbup:. I remember sitting down with my mam at lunchtime eating and the contractions were getting stronger, she said Id better warn DH hell need to come home very soon! He came home about 3pm-ish and DHs parents popped over to see how I was doing, it was funny being in labour and having a house full :haha: They also took the dog away with them to look after. So I rang the hospital to see where I stood and they said the contractions werent enough to go in yet, to take paracetamol and if the pain went away then it wasnt proper labour they really need to take my breath away. The pain didnt go with the paracetamol so I just kept on monitoring the contractions. My mam left at 6:50pm whilst I was in the middle of my tea (McDonalds!) as the hospital said I had to eat so DH got a drive through, then at 7pm I was eating my mcflurry (funny the things you remember) when I felt a gush and ran to the loo. There was liquid everywhere and a few bits of brown  uh oh!! I rang the hospital who said I had to go in though they might send me away again depending on how dilated I was. DH was great, was on autopilot and got everything together, rushed me into the car and off we went. My waters went again with each contraction in the car and boy were they bloody painful!! Water everywhere :wacko: though luckily I had a pad on, a maternity mat on the seat and also a bath towel  my jogging bottoms were soaked through though I looked a right mess :dohh:. I was assessed at 8pm at the hospital and was 4cm dilated  no going home for me, this was it! It was very likely the way I was going I would give birth in the early hoursI went into the birthing centre, a pink room (omen?!) with a birthing pool, flat screen TV and en suite shower room, great! The midwife looked very young, probably about 25 if that, but was so nice! She said I could use the pool straight away but would advise against it until I was further gone, so I lay down on the couch thing  no beds in there as is supposed to be home from home  expecting to get changed into my tankini later on. The rest of the night was a blur, the pain was pretty bad but I was sleeping and watching tv inbetween contractions, the same for DH who was on the sofa. The mw keep on disappearing for an hour at a time when she was coming back in to monitor me and the baby, but no internal as it has to be every 4 hours :shrug: DH kept giving me water and helping me to the toilet. She asked if I wanted to go in the pool later on, but I was so exhausted I just wanted to lie there, and as the pain was pretty bad I opted for diamorphine which meant no water birth, but could still stay in the nice room. The diamorphine was a dream! I only had a half a dose with the option of having the other half later on, but wow I would recommend it! However it started to wear off after a few hours and the pain was getting pretty bad. I decided against having the other half dose as the first lot had already slowed my contractions down and I was worried about it affecting the baby. I eventually got the pushing stage at about 6:30am (what a long night!) but needed a pee and I couldnt go! I had to have a catheter and boy I filled the pot! :rofl: 25 minutes roughly (so DH recalls) of pushing and she was here, our baby girl! At 7:10am. It bloody hurt Ill not lie, but I honestly think my birth was pretty good  perhaps its how fit I kept myself during pregnancy, all the walking the dog, and basically just carrying on with life, housework etc.. I didnt put my feet up. Or maybe it was the raspberry leaf capsules or gym ball actionOr maybe I was just lucky! Baby P was TINY! So much smaller than expected as the growth scan showed she was 5lb 9 at 35 weeks. We knew before she was weighed she was just a little un :) She was 6lb 5 and was perfect. DH despite saying no throughout pregnancy cut the cord. He was shocked she was a girl, all our friends had girls so he was sure a boy had to come sooner or later! I had to have some stitches though no idea how many, oh how dignified I felt with my legs up in stirrups! :blush: We did skin to skin though the bf didnt happen straight away. After a few hours I showered then we moved rooms so someone could have the birthing pool and both dh and I napped in the sofa bed theyd made up for us. Penny who was un-named for 3 days was in the plastic cot thing next to us. I tried feeding again and after some help from the midwife she latched on which went we could go home that night! :yipee: Our parents and my brother in law and his girlfriend came to visit around 6pm with balloons and presents for little miss. Luckily my mam had bought some tiny baby clothes as only one of the newborn outfits I took to the hospital fit her! We all left together at 8pm when I was discharged. When we got home MIL had decorated the house with banners and balloons and shed bought a beautiful flower arrangement :) . And so our life as a family begins.

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww lovely birth story MrsP, brought tears too my eyes!!! Hope Penny is sorted soon chick...i went through peeks and troughs with Poppy and her feeding/crying and a bit colicky but Pops was FF so i just kept having too try diff formulas eventually she settled on the Aptamil colic and constipation one but it took weeks for her too get settled. Try not too worry your doing a great job! xxx

Well im off out on the lash tonight so single men watch out!! Ha ha! Have a good weekend everyone xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just go with what you feel is best for Penny hun, no 2 babies are the same. If she likes her dummy then, she should be allowed it! Thomas had a dummy, he loved it straight away and had it until he was 2 1/2 inc just night times and Harry wasn't interested at all :shrug:

Thanks for sharing your birth story, I do enjoy reading them particularly when it's a friends :) You did a fab job, you should be very proud. I think it's always funny how us women still think of our oh's even when in a lot of pain!

Claire- have a fab night out..i am jealous! even though I had a mental one last Friday and vowed never to drink again. Funny how quick we forget!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well i had a fab night saturday, met the most amazzzzzing guy! OMG!!!!!! And im seeing him again tonight! Am sooooo excited and nervous!!!! Eeeeeekk! Hes 35, gorgeoussss, no kids (yet!), fab personality, bought me drinks all night and wanted me too go home with him but i said nooooooo, so glad i did as think ive made him want me even more now! Cant wait too see him tonight, not going out am just going too his too watch a dvd and chill as we both still knackered after saturday. Will fill you in with the details tomoorow!!

Hope you all had a lovely weekend!

Yes Rach ive vowed never too drink again, my head still hurts this morning, bloody jaegerbombs strike again! Lol! Hows TTC going? You in your TWW yet? What you doing diff too try for a pinky? xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Oh yes Rach just noticed your 2dpo! Eeeeekkk let the SS begin xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Wow, he sounds fab. Glad you are having lots of fun hun, hope tonight goes just as well! :happydance:
Yes in 2ww although very unlikely anything has happened this month as we bd on cd9 and cd10 and then.. well I broke him! he was ok again by yesterday but I just decided lets wait until May. We're on holiday then so should have lots of opportunity for bd.

As for swaying pink, not much anymore. I've read so much conflicting stuff, timing doesn't seem to have any effect that's for sure. They say diet has the most effect but i'm not sure I even believe that really as many couples have a boy and a girl. I've been taking cranberry supplements to lower ph but that's about it. I'm also thinking we'll try lots of bd instead of just 1 or 2 in fertile window as that's us just basically doing the opposite of what happened with the boys! :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

FIRST RESPONSE FERTILITY TESTS SAYS MY EGGIES ARE GOOD!

GOT THE GOOD, DIGITAL OVULATION PREDICTOR WHICH TELLS YOU FERTILE DAYS AS WELL AS PEAK FERTILE DAY!

GOT PRESEED

GOT DONOR LINED UP THIS WEEK!

COME ON "O" LETS GO GO GO!

HUGS TO ALL MY LADIES....XOXOX:happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Claire omg i need details! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Exciting! :happydance: all the best for your sticky bean AS x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww AS am so happy for you!!! Cant wait for you too be in your TWW!!! :hugs:

Well last night went really well..hes gorgeous and i was a bad girl and:sex::sex::sex: OMG it was amazing!!! How bloody naughty of me! Having a nightmare tho as im not on BC and after we finished we noticed the condom had split, cant believe it happened, am gutted, so now im in panic mode as im ovulating, went straight too Wilkinsons this morning and got sum OPK's and they blaring positive so im gona have too go too docs tomorrow too get the sodding morning after pill, and get back on the CP! Gona feel so stupid asking for it at my age but what can i do!!! Im not sure if any spermies will have escaped as we think it happened when he pulled it out and it was at the bottom but cant be too sure i spse! Eeeee girls, the joys of being single! Ha ha! :dohh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh no, woopsie hun! You can always go to a pharmacy as well, although think you'd have to pay then but better to be safe than sorry! I'm sure they see women of all ages hun :hugs:

Glad it went so well though :wohoo: when you seeing him again??! x


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks for the positive wishes! EEKS CLAIRE! That is some update! I AM SO laughing with joy for you right but not laughing at you! You just make my day with the things you post! :) I hope that pill works..eeks..close call girl! Keep us posted sweetie! 

AFM Even though no smiley yet today is cd10 for me and a little ov cramping so we wlll begin inseminating now through the weekend and of course keep testing. I am trying to stay positive..gets hard at times though... 

LOVE YOU ALL ===AS:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Excited for you to start inseminating hun :happydance:

Trying not to ss here especially as I know my chances are very slim but hey ho I am! :haha: Cramps on and off and tmi lots of creamy cm!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well i didnt manage too get too the docs or pharmacy as my mum bein round all afternoon so couldnt get away, and couldnt exactly tell her that id had a naughty shag last night on the first date! Eeeeee shed be mortified! As for me im quite chuffed, been walking round with a smile on my face all day so im surprised shes not asked why! Will defo be heading too docs tmor tho. Yes im hoping too see him again Rach, hope it wasnt a one night stand!?! But who knows it might well have been! Still got another bloke lined up aswell that ive not been on that date with yet anyway, but i really wana see this one again if only for the naughtys, he was very good :thumbup::winkwink:

AS so excited for you, well im sure my posts will keep you entertained during your TWW as theres plenty more gossip too come from me yet! Lol! xx

Sounds promosing Rach, i was crampy a couple of days after O each time i fell preggo, hoping its that little beanie starting too snuggle in xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Loving hearing all your naughty tales Hun! Make sure you do, works best sooner you take it. X
Thanks Hun, be amazing if it is. I don't usually cramp even with af so it might mean something :shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

HI LADIES AND RACH I HAVE HUGE HOPES FOR YOU! CRAMPING IS A GOOD THING!!! AS WE ALL KNOW!!!:thumbup:

CLAIRE, YOU ARE WAY TOO HOT TO HANDLE LADY! GOT ME CRACKING UP! I CANNOT WAIT FOR MORE FROM YOU!!! :haha:

AFM, TICKER IS WAYY OFF..YESTERDAY ON CD10 I ACTUALLY GOT A SMILEY ON MY DIGITAL OPK SO WE INSEMINATED. LOTS OF CRAMPING TODAY AND LINES DARK ON THE OPK I TOOK THIS MORNING SO WE WILL BE INSEMING AGAIN THIS AFTERNOON..IM HOPEFUL. HERES MY SMILEY. I KNOW..YOU SEEN ONE, YOU SEEN THEM ALL BUT I HAVE TO HAVE HOPE!

LOVA YA GALS!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Changed my ticker..now its accurate! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thankyou! Love the smiley!! Lots of luck to you sweetie x


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks Rach you too..when will you test?


----------



## 30mummyof1

I tested yesterday! :rofl: might have been a little early! :haha: I think I might start testing daily from tomorrow as I have tons of cheapie ones. :thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

i cant help but to test starting at 7dpo lol fxd for you hun!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I don't even think I stand a chance this month but it's keeping me amused in the 2ww until the next one :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Why do you keep saying you dont stand a chance? :shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Good luck gurls!!!!! Soooo excited for you both! Hope you gona post pics of your tests just incase we see something you dont :happydance:

Took the mornin after pill yesterday, thank goodness! Still have too test in 10 days tho as im going too get coil fitted so doc wants me too test before i go in but am sure AF will have arrived before then tho! :thumbup: My one night stand has been texting me but we've no set date too meet up again yet :winkwink:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Naughty naughty girl you! Claire, i love you, you brighten my day! Wouldnt it be something if in 10 days i got my bfn and you got a bfp?? Yikes..


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, wow the thread has turned back to a TTC thread, how things change! :rofl: 

So pleased to see you back AS! GL to both you girlies in your TWW's! No #2 for us just yet! :winkwink: 

How's DG doing? Not long now! :happydance:

Eee Claire you crack me up! Can't believe you had a whoopsie right before ovulation! Sod's law eh?! I'll also be getting a coil fitted, no way am I ever using/taking anything hormonal after so long TTC! 

So penny is 7 weeks tomorrow & coming on a treat, cooing & smiling & just generally happier. She still has her colic & she was screaming tonight, but we're trying to get her into a routine & she's sleeping much better. I've had a bit of a stressful time of things, had a meltdown on Sunday, but to be expected I guess. But I'm much happier this week. Got her weighed today & she's put on 4 ozs& health visitor is really happy with her :) 

X


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: I was a nervous wreck tonight cuz I had to give a speech but overall I did good. I am excited about my turn coming up. Gonna narrow down the list of donors this weekend and get my blood screening done soon. Graduation was fun.


----------



## 30mummyof1

asibling4gi04 said:


> Why do you keep saying you dont stand a chance? :shrug:

because hun, we only managed to bd cd9 and 10 and ov wasn't until cd15 maybe 14 at a push so obviously the odds are greatly reduced :( but ok with it, what will be will be :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Glad you got yourself sorted Claire, make sure you get that coil fitted asap!! so do you think you will see him again soon??

It's the hardest job in the world but you are doing great Mrsp! love seeing the pics of Penny on fb,s he's a little cutie x

Glad you did well with your presentation dg, they scare the life out of me. I have always been terrible at them! 

As for me, forgot to test this morning :dohh: I was woken up by a surprise bd and think I was a bit too excited from last nights PROPOSAL!! 
My oh asked me to marry him after 6 years and 2 children and through the tears I managed to say YES!! :happydance: I am the happiest woman alive today :wohoo:


----------



## deafgal01

Oooh 30 do tell how he proposed! Congrats!


----------



## 30mummyof1

He took me a really nice place www.barnsleyhouse.com and proposed outside on one knee with a ring that he designed himself from diamonds his Grandma had. It's lush. :)
:cloud9:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww Rach, huge congrats too you both! At bloooodyyy last! Amazing news and so so romantic! You must post a piccy of your engagement ring, am so happy for you xxx

Yes im seeing him again on Monday! Soooo excited!! xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Here it is!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, I never thought it would happen! :haha:
I'm now starting to wonder whether we should postpone the 3rd baby. I haven't mentioned it to him yet but it does seem a bit more sensible, unless of course we have already conceived in which case it's meant to be. Just thinking even if we got married say next Sept, the baby will be 6mths at most and it's a bit much to ask his parents to have a 5, nearly 3 and 6mth old for a week or so if we go on honeymoon. Where as now, i'm sure they'd be fine with it and I wouldn't mind leaving Harry too much as he'll be older by then. Decisions, decisions...

:wohoo: Monday is the new date night! so happy you've met someone nice. What's planned for your next date? well apart from the obvious!! :rofl:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Well done on the speech DG, was it your graduation or do you mean your students? (Sorry my memory! :dohh:) good luck on the donor selection!

Yay for second date Claire! :happydance:

And Rach oh my!! I've been waiting for this to come! I had a feeling it would be soon. I thought he might've done it on your birthday but didn't! So so pleased for you :yipee: Your boys will make cute pageboys :) Not sure what to advise you re TTC, but if you put it off it'll be a long time to wait so hope you have patience! thanks for your nice comments about Penny. She was colicky this morning, luckily MIL was here to sort her out, but she's been delightful this afternoon :cloud9: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and your ring is bloody gorgeous!! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah its a tricky one. I'll find out if we were successful this month first and then maybe test the water with oh. It will be an expensive time over next year and a bit if we do both, will have to get a bigger car and then new furniture for thomas's new room so they can all move up. :shrug:
Sounds like you have a great mil too x


----------



## asibling4gi04

congrats Rach! Claire, I cannot wait for your update on the new man! :) AFM TODAY I think was "o" day for sure..cramped so bad I lost my breath and it even shot down in to my private area.. I have been fighting a bad headache today.. this 2ww will be long! xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

your ring is breathtaking by the way!


----------



## deafgal01

Love your ring!

Yes, my graduation from college, technically I graduate in dec after I complete two more required classes for this Aa degree in ASL.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I see DG, well congrats!

GL AS!

Yeah rach, MIL is great, as is my mam, just a shame she doesn't live closer (30min car journey depending on traffic vs 5mins to MIL's) GL with testing!

X


----------



## 30mummyof1

bfn today, but not surprising hey at 7dpo!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yup too early! :thumbup: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well I asked oh what he thought about maybe waiting for baby no'3 but he doesn't want to do that! He said baby is more important than getting married first!! was quite shocked how broody he is. He said he'd rather postpone a honeymoon so...we're still ttc! We've said next Sept as an approximate date for a wedding but I think maybe Apr/May 15' might be better.:shrug:
Bought my first wedding mag today, god they are expensive! £4.99 just need to find time to look through it now! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww Rach your ring is gorgeous, how romantic and thoughtful that your OH designed it himself and it was his grandmas diamonds, awww that's just soo lovely!!! So hes pretty adamant that he wants another LO then if hes willing too postpone the wedding, that's great news!!! Sorry about your BFN, but still early days....any new symptoms too report on today? :winkwink:

AS yaaayy for Ovulation, now the TWW begins, testing time will be here soooo soon, if you are testing from 7dpo that's only 5 more sleeps too go!!! Funny as that's when I will need too test aswell, ha ha, I will freaking die if its a BFP, holy shit! Never wanted a BFN so much in my effing life! lol!:dohh:

Well 2 more sleeps too my 2nd date with my new man.....hes quite up for seeing me aswell which im quite surprised at! Not sure what our plans are as we are both on the drinky poo tomorrow night so I cant see us going too far, maybe out for tea then back too his for some TLC :sex: hee hee! I must update my undies, need lotsa new sexy ones I think :happydance:

DG congrats chick :hugs:

MrsP glad all is well with Penny and you are getting lotsa help, Im with you with the coil thing, I didn't want anymore hormones pumping into me so am going with the copper one as oppose too the mirena, apparently it can make you periods slightly longer but at least it dosent mess with your body hormonally :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun :cloud9:
well few cramps on and off today not as strong as up to a couple of days ago. still loads of cm and more tired than usual. Boobs are fuller and achey but can get that prior to af so can't use that one. :shrug:

Have fun Monday night, get yourself down to the shop for sexy undies!! :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

AWE RACH HOW SWEET OF OH TO WANT TO DO WHATEVER IT TAKES FOR ANOTHER LO! YOU ARE BLESSED! STILL TOO EARLY..BFP LETS GO LETS GO!!:thumbup:

CLAIRE AS PRETTY AS YOU ARE, YOUR UNDERWEAR WILL NOT MATTER ESPECIALLY SINCE THEY WILL END UP ON THE FLOOR! :haha: YOU MAKE ME SMILE..CANNOT WAIT FOR DATE UPDATE! I AM 3DPO..FRIDAY HAD BADDDDD AWFUL CRAMPS THAT SHOT RIGHT DOWN TO MY HOO HA! NOTHING SINCE BUT ODDLY, A WEEEE BT OF NAUSEA BUT I THINK THAT IS IN MY BIG HEAD! LOL..XXXX KEEP US POSTED!

THANKS FOR THE WISHES MRSPTTC, AND I AM SO GLAD THAT YOU AND PENNY ARE DOING MARVELOUSLY ..SHE IS A GEM FOR SURE! :)

DG MISS YOU GIRL..YOU NEED TO UPDATE ME SO I DO NOT HAVE TO SCROLL BACK..IM TOO LAZY! :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

congrats DG! SO PROUD OF YOU! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks AS, me n Penny are routing for you! How's things with OH now? 

Rach have you tested again yet? I had a feeling your OH would not want to postpone TTC!

x


----------



## asibling4gi04

MRSPTTC OH and I are better than in the past so far! Thanks for asking. I feel nauseated today and my bbs hurt (the right one hurts) shooting pains and leg cramps but I still will not give in to a FALSE sense of hope..time will tell! :)


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: not much to report really. Waiting game for my turn at iui. I still need to go get my blood screening done, and inform my dr of my donor choices (choice a will be a known donor we know- one of my friends) and choice b will be a list of three to five possible donors from the sperm bank. But yikes, 1 1/2 months to go, 40ish days. :shock: I think we are looking at late June/early July for my iui depending on when af shows in June. So far she has been on track showing up every 30 days like clockwork but Af can still delay or start early by few days now. :dohh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've been going back and forth, one minute thinking we should wait till after the wedding then the next thinking I just don't want to wait that long to ttc! If only I would get my bfp this month then the decision would have been taken out of my hands! but bfn today so don't think it will be.
Spoke to one friend earlier who said she'd wait if it was her, but maybe drop some hints with the inlaws to see whether they might offer to help financially and therefore we could get married earlier. Might work, not sure!

Yay for good signs as! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

It's still early Rach! Good look with your hinting! :winkwink:

Great to hear AS! :thumbup:

Wow DG a donor you know? How good of him to offer whoever he is! Does a known donor have any parental rights at all? I've no idea on this. How does dh feel on this option? 

x


----------



## deafgal01

I thought about it long and hard, tried to talk myself out that idea but it persisted so I eventually asked my dh. He was ok with it, and then recently I asked my friend. He thought about it for a week before answering yes. I am a control freak, I like being able to control certain things and I did not like the fear of thinking ok, this donor through the bank could maybe have 10 other children out there that might accidentally meet my baby someday and what if they fall in love with each other? That idea scared me so this way I have some control kind of because I know the person and there is no way he would not know how many kids are out there from him so less risk and chance of my babies going to college only to meet their half siblings. You know what I mean? No he would not have any parental rights at all, but I am seriously considering him for the guardian role in case anything happens to Zach and me. Been thinking of making him guardian of my kids anyways long before this whole infertility business happened.

I need to see to it that I make sure my dh feels manly. He feels inadequate simply cuz he cannot give us this. I told him having sperms does not make one a man. Right?


----------



## 30mummyof1

That makes complete sense dg x
And no, having sperms certainly does not make a man in fact he is showing he is a man by being so supportive to you in such a difficult time :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

DG your DH is more of a man than he could ever be by agreeing too sperm donor and supporting your wishes too have a child, hes an amazing man! Sounds like a great idea with regards too a friend being the donor especially if you were thinking of havong him as guardian anyway, that would be just great! Not long too go now hun, 40ish days will fly by, soooo excited for you xxx

AS great symptoms, al sounds very promising! You're right about the undies, i literally had them on for 15 mins when i got too his, before they were on his kitchen floor! Ha ha!! Eeeeeshh we just cant get enough of one another! Had a lovely afternoon with him, i really quite like him but for now its just a bit of fun for both of us, im still legally married so not sure if its classed as an affair even tho we've not lived or been together for 8 months, think i need too look into that, im certain my ex is seeing someone tho but who knows! Glad all is well with you and OH chick xx

Rach, anymore testing hun? Hope you do get your BFP this month then, defo drop hints too inlaws, i did and they helped pay for church and cars which was a great help, my parents paid for reception and we sorted the rest xx

MrsP how are you today? x

As for me im walking like John Wayne but with a huge smile on my face! IYKWIM! Ha ha! Had mucho fun, cant wait too see him again:cloud9:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Haha Claire, glad you had fun chick! :winkwink: I'm ok thanks, Penny gone back to not sleeping more than 2/3 hours flat (she did 3/4 some of last week) so I'm a bit tired, but cos we've had people over this weekend her routines gone out the window. Think I'll try keeping her up more during the day. 

DG I'm with Rach, that makes complete sense :thumbup: & I agree with Claire, what dh is doing makes him more of a man, it's amazing, & I'm sure he'll make an amazing father :D

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:rofl: on your undies on the kitchen floor! have fun lady, you deserve it after all the ups and downs with xdh x
Yes, i'll see her tomorrow and just tell her what I've been thinking and go from there I think. 
bfn today. If you ladies what to keep an eye on me, you can click on my cycle siggy too :thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

dg i hope it all works out and I understand about the donor thing..I went through it and now will never know!!

Rach n mrspttc, thanks for the wishes..Rach I do not think TTC should be put on hold considering the process and the waiting etc.. just my opinion!

OH MY CLAIRE YOU NAUGHTY NAUGHTY GIRL! I AM DYING LAUGHING OVER HERE..GOOD FOR YOU! I AM GLAD YOU ARE HAVING FUN..MAYBE IT WILL LEAD TO MORE!!?!? YA NEVER KNOW CHICKA! TOLD YOU ABOUT THOSE UNDIES! :haha: 

AFM NOTHING TO REPORT..SOME RANDOM BOOB PAINS AND ACHES, VERY HUNGRY BUT NOTHING ELSE..THE SYMPTOMS I DO NOT HAVE WHICH I USUALLY DO WHEN PG ARE: NO HEIGHTENED SENSE OF SMELL, NO VIVID DREAMS, NOT TOO EMOTIONAL, NOT TOO MANY TWINGES..JUST HERE AND THERE..SO, I AM FEELING OUT..I AM OLD AFTER ALL..WE WILL SEE!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, yes I want as many opinions as poss! 
I know it's up to me at the end of the day, and partly df but he's happy to ttc now and wed in sept 14' or just wait till after.
That's the thing, you don't know how long it will take! and if we waited and then it didn't happen for whatever reason i'm sure we'd be more devastated than just having 3 kids at our wedding and maybe the planning being a bit more stressful.
As I've said before my next fertile time in when we are on hols and that just seems like a fab time to be ttc, in a castle! :haha:

Still early days as, and you're not too old. Halley Berry just became pregnant at 46!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks Rach! wow a castle?? Please explain this to me?!? That sounds fab! Awe and thanks for the encouragement. Was Halley trying and did she use treatments or doctors to become preggers?? Idk..time will tell wirh me. I am sure there will be plenty of people around willing to help plan your special day! How EXCITING!:happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes my oh found it, it's an apartment in the castle I must point out...not the whole castle! :haha: that would be extravagant! check out www.watermouthcastle.com for a pic :)
You never know with celebs do you? but it's good for positive thought I think. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

That is soo cool when ya goin?


----------



## 30mummyof1

18th, think Thomas will love it! Hope we get some nice weather but think there's still plenty to do if not.
Would be a story to tell them when they are older, that they were conceived in a castle! well when they are passed the grossed out stage of thinking of their parents 'doing it'!! :rofl:


----------



## asibling4gi04

lol..I remember that stage all too well! Cheers! :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies!

Has anyone ever experienced face/jaw pain which went from side of face all the way up to head as a symptom?? I woke up that way today..it is sharp and tingly and annoying?? Yup thats my only thing to report today!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nope sorry hun! hope it's a good sign for you x


----------



## asibling4gi04

6 or 7 dpo..can this be IB??? Sorry not to be sick or gross...


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh I'm not sure AS I didn't have IB. Have any of you ladies tested anymore? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Not sure as, definitely could be! Hope you get your bfp hun x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Certainly looks like possible IB AS, keeping everuthing crossed for you! When will you start testing??? Good luck xx

Rach, any news chick?xx

As for me AF arrived 2 days early and ive never been happier, i did a test yesterday and thought i saw a bloody line, completely shit myself! Then af arrived about 20 mins later, awww thank goodness!! Ohhh and im seeing Mr New Man on Sunday again, wonder if i might ever get too start calling him my BF or OH? For now i'll just call him my NM (new man) lol xxx

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend! Will report back on Monday xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Been chatting to various friends about what they'd do wedding/baby wise. Everyone I've spoken to said they'd wait until after the wedding so what am I going to do....go for baby no'3! 
What swung it for me in the end was that It was going to make me miserable having to go back on the pill etc.. and not be ttc anymore. Then I thought if oh hadn't proposed then we'd be ttc so why change the plan just because of that! we can carry on with the plan and then just fit in a wedding between 3 and 4. I know plans don't always go to plan but I like to have a plan...if that makes sense! :rofl:

So af arrived earlier for me hun :( so on to the next cycle. We will be on hols for this fertile period :wohoo: fx we conceive our little castle baby :cloud9: says my edd would be 14th feb too. :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

So glad your not preggers hun, sounds strange saying that! but plenty of time for that after having lots of fun with NM!! 
what does NM do for a living? can we know anymore about him? :winkwink:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Rach am sooo pleased you are continuing too TTC! Ohhh inbetween 3 & 4? Didnt realise you were thinking of having 4! Hopefully i will be TTC no2 by then if i find mr right! Lol! Fingers crossed for your castle baby! How sweet and EDD 14th Feb is sooo romantic, aww it has too be this next cycle i say!! :hugs:

Well a little about NM, hes 35, own house, no kids as yet but would like them, is an MD of an events advertising company he also owns 2 businesses himself and he has 2 houses in Cape Verde!! Eeeekk! Hes really lovely and handsome, but hes another businessman like my ex H so im just keeping a wide berth for now, and my options open i spse..he does seem quite keen but can go from texting me all day too then not hearing from him for a day or 2 (as hes been busy:dohh:) so will just see how it goes! But for now hes great fun:happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks yes i'd like a house full! :haha:

wow, he sounds like a right catch! but I can understand you being wary. Have fun sunday night :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay for AF Claire! He sounds like a dream catch, but yes be wary just in case! Enjoy tonight :)

Boo for AF Rach but relaxed holiday sex should work!

Speaking of sex, DH & I finally DTD last night :happydance: It hurt a bit & I bled a bit after but it wasn't too bad. Not done it since I got preggers so its been a LONG time haha! Penny got her first injections tomorrow boo! :( Started her on a formula bottle a night from last night & she'll also get formula when she's babysat. I'm really protective over my breastmilk lol & feel bad giving her formula which is ridiculous! :dohh: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

yay for :sex: mrsp! bet mr p was happy after all that time too! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

as, have you tested yet??!


----------



## asibling4gi04

hi ladies!

rach so glad you will continue to ttc and hope it happens in the castle! :)

Claire, your NW sounds fab! I just hope he works out good for you and Poppy!

MrsP, DTD ahhh..I bet it was painful but worth it! smile! :)

AFM: TESTED 7 AND 8 DPO (EARLY I KNOW) BFN...HAVE NOT TESTED SINCE!
I am not feeling preg..no itchy or tingly bbs, urine not strong, no heightened sense of smell, (those are usual clues)

I did have my signature leg cramp and a vivid dream of a lady dancing naked on a chair in front of me! (claire was that you?) LOL Just kidding. I do have frequent hunger and potty but I am at so thats probably all that is..i dont know Ladies I feel out..so I am disappointed thinking it is my age..I may test tomorrow morning..we will see..xoxoxoxo


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh hun, I know what you mean. I tested early and then gave up because I wasn't getting my known sign of going off almost all food but you do never know, stranger things have happened!! goodluck sweetie x


----------



## MrsPTTC

You're not out yet AS! Every pregnancy is different & I had no symptoms! FX'd! x


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks mrsp..feel empty and out though..feel old and dried up lol... I will be ok either way! I cannot stress about it! Thanks for being here!:hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls! 

Awww AS you defo not out yet! Still early days and i had zero symptons with Poppy, i had stacks each month i got BFN's! I didnt get my BFP with Poppy til 10dpo and at that point gave up hope due too lack of symptoms so went out and got hammered drunk then got a shock BFP next morning! Eeeeekkk! Yes i say test again! Hmmm....maybe it was me dancing, infact thats given me a great idea for my next date with NM! I will seduce him with lapdance! Ha ha! good luck hun xxx

Well i saw NM again yesterday but we didnt get upto much coz of AF so we just cuddled up and watched a dvd and nursed our rotten hangovers, told him next time we meet up i wana be wined and dined! Lol! Oh and it turns out the other guy who ive been in contact with for a few weeks now but never met as such (met him thro POF) has got a girlfriend! She FB'd me today too say who she was and what was going on with hom as hes been lying too her! Dirrrrttttyyyy doggggggg! Men eh! What tossers! x

Hope everyone else is well and had good weekend xxxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh yes I remember that Claire! :haha: you definitely not dried up as, keep testing hun. :hugs:

What a naughty bugger that other man is, least you've got a decent man in NM, no girlfriends hiding. 

Didn't do much this weekend, as had my 2nd session of derma rolling. Leaves your face looking sunburnt for up to 48hrs after but hoping the pain will pay off with lovely skin. 
This week just the usual swimming/school etc.. routine and then packing for hols on sat :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Claire thanks and what a dog that other POF man is..shaking my head!! Glad NM is working out so far! Rach, your face got burned? Im confused. :(

afm blue dye evil evap led me to buy a frer and got bfn..af due 5/18 waiting for her. [/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







evap.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow, blue dyes are evil :grr: sorry for the bfn hun. :hugs:

Sorry I didn't mean I got burnt, just the derma rolling makes it look like you have been badly sunburnt for up to 48hrs after. Derma rolling is where they roll a needle filled roller over your face to help get rid of scars and lines. Bloody painful I can tell you! but I have acne scars that I am hoping will disappear :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Rach thanks for explaining I have never heard of that before. Is this your first time doing it? Is it expensive? AFM, I am not upset about the BFN. I have my hands full with Gi if it never happens,.. I will still be ok! :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

2nd time, going to have one more session. df said I could have 3 sessions as part of my birthday present back in March. It's just 6 weeks between each one. Yes quite expensive £150 not sure what that is in $'s?! 
ahh, that's good you are at peace with whatever happens but still very hopeful for you hun x


----------



## asibling4gi04

LOL Rach not sure what it is in us funds but I trust it is expensive! Good for you I hope that it works! :hugs: Thank you for being hopeful for me as always! That is why I love you ladies!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry for the bfn AS :hugs: but you're still not out.

Ouch Rach that sounds painful!

The cheek of that other man Claire but he's not to first person on POF to pretend he's single, I have friends that have been tricked so just watch out! Glad things are w
orking out with NM.

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

as, have you tested again? 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies..BFN..Weird. FRERs always looked like a line wanted to start but I never got a true line. AF due in 2 days and I am ready for her! I just want her gone as fast as she comes! How is everyone??


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh sorry hun, :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Fine thanks ladies. After a fantastic night with penny tues night she was horrendous last night, but today as you'll have seen on fb she had a terrific weigh in :D

Sorry about the BFN AS :hugs:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry you're not getting much sleep hun :hugs: 
Great weight gain Penny :thumbup:

AFM hols tomorrow so not sure how often i'll get on here, but I will catch up next weekend if I can't. :)


----------



## deafgal01

Yay Penny for the weight gain!

I am doing fine just keeping busy.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow checked out mrsmm journal & she's being induced! How does time fly I hadn't realised she was term already! :) x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi ladies! Eeeeeekk so excited for MrsMM! Am sure DD must be here by now :cloud9:

Hope you are all well girls!!! Congrats too little Penny on her weight gain! Hope shes sleeping well MrsP! Poppy still has her crappy nights, obviously shes STTN night but i still have the odd horrendous night where she just cant settle, shes such an early waker aswell shes in bed for 7pm but up between 5-6am every morning, even if i put her too bed at 8 shes still up at sametime, bit of a killer but am use too it now! xx

AS how are you honey? Did AF arrive? If so are you gona TTC again this month? I jolly well hope so xx

DG any news on any donors? Have you decided too go with your friend? xx

Hope your having a nice hol Rach and getting lotsa bd'ing in....xxx

Well nothing new with me, my lovelife has turned stale and im quite pleased, i just want too concentrate on me n Poppy starting our new life hopefully in a new home really soon and having a man tagging along is just too much hardwork, there such a pain in the arse! :growlmad:


----------



## deafgal01

Babyhopes- yes my friend will donate. But now I have another hurdle with the stupid clinic, they want to wait til June 20 to provide me the info I need right now and apparently they want to do a 6 months test freezing the sperms before I can proceed with iui which means postponing it. I am currently thinking of looking into a different clinic to see if we would be happier with a different dr, especially one that is in office more than out of town. More details in my journal. Don't want to be a Debbie downer here with mrsm's soon to be arriving baby.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: girls, just a quickie as wifi is v hit and miss around here! All the best mrsmm, and Claire, sorry men are causing you grief! Better off without them sometimes!
Dg, what a pain in the bum. Hope you find a new clinic quickly x
Afm yes b'ding going well so far!, no +opk as yet though, was cd14 last month


----------



## asibling4gi04

when is/was msmms due??

Claire I am glad that you are focusing on you and Poppy. Give yourself some time to enjoy being single. 

30, KEEP US POSTED on your opks.

DG, I am glad to see that soon you will be ttc again! :)))

AFM Yes af came a day early and yes I think we may try one more time. I am ok either way it goes..

Love ya ladies


----------



## deafgal01

As- that depends on the clinic now actually. They are required to follow the 6 months rule of freezing to check for viruses and stuff. I have an appt with a new clinic on June 3rd to see if we like them better. So no idea if my plans to start iui will be on hold yet again or if I will get to proceed with fresh understanding the possible outcomes from that.

Mrsm's due anytime now, they were inducing her last we heard and that is according to her journal.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh no dg can't believe youve had another set back I'm sorry hun :hugs: hope you get somewhere with the new clinic :thumbup:

As sorry AF came hun :hugs:

Claire - oh no what happened with NM??

Rach hope you're enjoying your hols hun.

Claire things aren't going too great with Pennys STTN though I know she's still young. Thought we'd cracked it but seems 2 steps forward 3 steps back. Though she's much more settled during the day & less colicky! :thumbup:

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

DG sorry too here you may have a setback, hopefully you will find a new doctor and things will be dealt with a lot quicker xx

MrsP, it took ages for Poppy too STTN, Penny will get there chick and like i say i still have the odd rough night with Pops but she is 90% STTN now but its taken a while! Glad shes more settled during day! With regards too NM i just dont know really, think he's too wrapped up in his businesses so i hear from him here and there, its not what i want really, went through that 'work comes first' thing with XDH so its last thing i need so im not bothering even texting him back now! Im back fishing again but too be honest cant really be bothered! Im chatting too another guy who seems quite nice and 'normal' and we gona hook up in the next week or so so will let ya know. Im just feeling so confused right now, am gutted again that my X has left me, gitted probs isnt the right word more like furious but hey tmorrow is a new day and im sure i'll have a smile on my face again xx


----------



## deafgal01

Check MrsM's journal for her baby announcement. :wohoo: She had her baby!!!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:yipee: I'll have to check it out! 

Oh Claire sorry you're feeling sad/angry about things again :hugs: My BFF also has good times & bad times, at the min she's enjoying dates on POF but I know she gets upset sometimes, it's a year for her next month, time flies, sigh :( 

As for STTN, when I said thought we'd cracked it I didn't mean that she'd slept through, rather it being manageable where she'd perhaps only got up once during the time we were in bed, then it's back to waking every 2 hrs :dohh: the formula defo seems to be helpful but boy is it inconvenient making them up when she's screaming when I can just put my boob in her mouth :haha: she's still BF during the day but think I'm going to stop that in a few weeks as much as it depresses me, she's much more content on the formula. Today we had a horrendous afternoon with the colic :nope: it stresses us both out, poor little mite & my boob just wasn't satisfying her she was getting frustrated with it... 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: ladies i'm back! 

will check out mrsmm's journal

sorry for another setback dg, it's so unfair :(

Sorry you're feeling down Claire, hope you have some fun things planned to keep you smiling x

Holiday was lovely, had loads of :sex: although only got a + today unfortunately, stupid body ov' late! Now back home, for all the washing etc... boring! 

:hi: mrsp, don't feel bad for stopping bf, if that's what you want to do. There is so much pressure on mothers as it is. You've done so well to get to over 2mths x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks rach, it's more about needing to do it than wanting to. I spoke to my mam about it before & I cried. I'm so disappointed but in this case think its best for Penny. The dr browns bottles don't seem to give her colic it's the breast feeding that does :dohh: 

Glad you had a nice time away, sorry you've ovulated late but remember how slow the female sperm are compared to the male!! :winkwink: x


----------



## deafgal01

Is it possible that certain food is making her colic? Just wondered since you say she is fine on formula but not the momma's milk.

I got appt with a different clinic scheduled for June 3rd, also same day I have a counseling session. But I am not having high hopes/expectations that they will start this summer. We will see what the consultation appt determines for us in terms of when we can start the iui.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: ladies, How's everyone doing?

Busy day for me, had to take my boy bunny to the vets this morning for the chop. He's been harassing my girl bunny constantly so hopefully they will be happy bunnies again soon! Then met my friend at softplay with her boy, so the big boys went off playing and we followed Harry around! Home for lunch and to have my nails done, then another friend popped over for a couple of hours. 
Must admit I was relieved to get the boys to bed tonight, they have been hard work this afternoon!, well Thomas really. Enjoying a lovely glass of vino now :cloud9:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow rach what a super busy day! I don't really like days like that when its one thing after another! I get stressed ha!

Dg I did wonder about my diet as we eat a lot of spicy food but she seems fine on expressed milk but it'll be too much of a faff to express for every feed plus I don't seem to get a lot out. Think formula more filling too & gives her more of a routine, she feeds every 4hrs on formula but on demand with breast so impossible to plan anything... I've come to terms with it now, she's down to one bf a day, she should be completely on formula by the weekend... 

As you may have seen on fb she surprisingly STTN on sun night, then last night technically did too as they say anything over 6 hrs & she slept from around 7.30 to 4.55 then 6 til 10am! Problem is she cries in her sleep so I didn't get as much sleep as her lol. DH sleeps through it all! :growlmad: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes I think that's why I was getting ratty yesterday, too much going on! today is much quieter. Just need to pop into town to get my ring valued and keep oh quiet! 

Yay, well done Penny! I didn't sttn after harry started for a good couple of months! oh on the other hand was fine too! Men don't seem to have much trouble doing that! :dohh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

They don't do they it's very annoying! Think we'll put her in her own room about 12 weeks or so, she cries in her sleep too much it really disturbs us, & we disturb her when we go to bed! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh poor little Harry was sick in the night, but he didn't tell me. Bless him, he'd got himself out of the sleeping bag and obviously gone back to sleep. 

omg, really suffering with sciatica again last couple of days. Scared what another pregnancy may do to me now! 

Nice day planned today, friend coming over with her little girl then Thomas's gymnastics class.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi Girls! How are we all ???

Awww 4dpo Rach, not long too go until testing time!!! Sorry too hear about your sciatica and that little Harry was sick in the night, bless him for not telling you! Sounds like you had a fun holiday!! xx

Well me and Poppy are off to Center Parcs tomorrow with my girly friends and there kids, not sure if im looking forward too it or not as its my first mammy/girly/kids holiday and I think its going too be crazy as my friends little ones are wild when there together....think I may be having a sly glass of wine here and there during the day too keep me sane! Only there 3 nights so not too bad!:thumbup:

Well my XDH is sniffing around again, sending me messages saying how much he misses us both and how he loves us and hes not sure what he wants too do and blady blahhhhhh......grrrrr! When he was round the other night he actually asked me if I would have another baby? WTF??? Wish he would just stop playing with my head as I get myself in a good frame of mind and thinking positive then he snakes his way back into my head again and im completely confused. Still waiting too hear if he's got the mortgage and I think once that is sorted then im out of here. I just want too move on and then when he's pecking at me I want too be back with him, life is so unfair! its been over 8 months now that we've been apart and I feel like im taking 2 steps forward and then 4 back :nope:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Hun, yes can't wait to test. Well yes i can as don't want to see a bfn but you know what i mean!! Lol

What is he like!! Offering you a baby as well, wtf! Don't rush into anything if you do go back. Holiday with the girls sounds fun, have a fab time Hun x


----------



## deafgal01

Oh baby hopes! Stay strong and tell him no. You are better off with a different man who is happier being a family man.


----------



## KendraNoell

Hey ladies, I hope you are all well. Don't have time to catch up on all the posts, I am exhausted, working a new job (job I've wanted for 10 years!) and its 2pm-10pm instead of my regular day shift so its been a lot of adjusting especially with a 13 month old who likes to get up at the crack of dawn!

MrsP- don't feel bad. Jackson was colicky too from BF, formula was great for him, I only made it 9 days before I went bat shit crazy.


----------



## 30mummyof1

blimey that must be tough going Kendra, fair play! well done on getting your dream job :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Yay that is great Kendra! How is your baby boy doing?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Kendra it's good to know someone else with a colicky baby due to bf, not many of th around! Congrats on your dream job!

Claire, can't believe DH is sniffing around again & has said that! Band aid babies don't work! I agree with DG! 

Rach bless Harry, how cute! Not long til testing!

Penny coming on a treat on the formula :thumbup: she's 9lb 2 now, much happier & contented x


----------



## 30mummyof1

so ladies that have had bfp's did you have any symptoms? I think I remember you Claire saying you were sure you weren't pregnant when you got your bfo with Poppy?! 
I can't decide if my 'symptoms' are in my head or not! or if I even have any! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

No Rach i had barely any symptoms with Poppy! Also as we only dtd 4 days before O i thought i didnt stand a chance! I remember getting up the morning i got my faint BFP feeling hot & sweaty and a bit sickly, also i found that when i got my BFP's around 6/7dpo i would have a day of EWCM which i presume was when my eggy implanted and maybe had a huge hormone surge? What symptoms you got Rach?? Have you tested as it is 8dpo!?! xx

Well girls ive got something too tell you all.....after listening too everyones advice and i did take it all in, i slept with XDH last night and again this morning....eeeeekkk! He came round too see Poppy when we got home from Center Parcs and was in a very flirtatious mood, and once we put Pops too bed we sat in the sun, cracked open sum beers, started too reminise then it happened, omg!! It was really really nice too be back in his arms again..but we need too keep pur heads above water as we no where near getting back together however a small step has been taken now. We taking Poppy too Whitby tomorrow so will be interesting too see how things go, hes text and said he really looking forward too it and too be honest so am i!:dance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Wow 4 days before, that is good going! Well none really, bit crampy from time to time plus backache and vivid dreams last 2 nights. Then boobs are a bit bigger and slightly achey but I get that before af anyway. 
Have tested yesterday and today. nothing so pretty sure I am out. Oh wants to test together on Wednesday, doesn't know I have tested already :shhh:

well thought that could end up happening...long as you are happy and take things SLOWLY! 'He needs to prove he has changed. You have got the coil fitted now, haven't you??!


----------



## Flowerbaby

I also kinda knew it might happen, especially with the way hes been the past couple of weeks with me...yes things do need too be taken really slowly, i feel quite nervous about it all tbh! Hes certainly not moving back in here yet, think we'll live apart still for a good while yet, we both just want things too happen naturally with no pressure from either side. Awww Rach no i didnt get the coil fitted i bottled it, plus i didnt want too go back on contraception as i knew i wasnt gona be getting into a relationship with anyone and knew that new man was just an one off thing...so we've had unprotected however i think i O'd fri/sat as had stacks of EWCM those days so im certain im fine, we ooopsied last night but we remembered and he pulled out today. We used the pull out method for 6 months and it worked okay for us so im happy with that for now until we decide we are defo back together then i'll go get sorted when the dtd becomes more regular! Lol! :thumbup:

Dont lose hope yet babes! With Poppy i didnt get my BFP til 10dpo and it was very faint, i could barely see it, so still time yet!!! xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh Claire, if you ov' sat you'd still be fertile sunday!! Surely you don't want another baby in these circumstances? sorry for sounding like your mother but just saying!! :shrug:

Thanks hun. I do wonder why I am putting myself through ttc again sometimes! :dohh:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ha ha okay mother!! lol, joking apart No i dont want another baby chick, but after all the TTC we went through i think id be very unlucky too have caught as i know my body too well now after trying for so long. Will discuss contraception with him when things are further down the line as im not sure what our decision will be with TTC in the future if things go well with us. Still very early days tho and they will defo be no more ooopsies as its the last thing we need too deal with at mo! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ok, mother will not nag any further! :haha:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ha ha, thanks for being a supportive friend chick as all my lovely friends on this thread are! :hugs: Good luck testing in morning sending you lotsa babydust, c'mon BFP!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

I didn't get any symptoms rach, not til maybe a week after my bfp, can't remember seems so long ago now! Have you tested again?

Eee Claire bless ya, but yeah I agree with Rach you'll still be fertile! Plus, sometimes having one pregnancy kicks your body into gear, I've heard of people having to have IVF then baby #2 comes along naturally! Hope you're safe chick til you & dh or x dh can sort things out. I really wouldn't recommend using pull out method though as like I say your fertility might be different now...

How's DG & AS? 

Well shit I've lost my boobies :( milk must've all gone & looks like my boobies have too my bigger bras are too big! :rofl: but :cry: I liked them bigger!

X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yesterday was - hun, didn't bother testing today. Just feel out :cry: Good to know not everyone gets symptoms, I guess i'm just expecting it to be like it was with Harry. Thomas I wasn't trying so didn't test until af was a week late, so I maybe I didn't have any symptoms with him? :shrug:
Planning to wait until sunday now, when af will be late.

Yes most boobies disappear, after each pregnancy mine have just looked worse and worse...oh has promised me a boob job after we have finished having children though. Not that he thinks there is anything wrong with them! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Hanging in there. I had my consultation appt with a new clinic Monday and I like that clinic so much better than the one I tried last fall so we will do rest of stuff with them. I decided to change clinic cuz I never got over the dr poking fun at my dh "so it's all your fault". It is one thing for dh to say that but it was rather unprofessional of dr to state that.

Same day I had counseling appt with dh somewhere which helped us think about what to expect day of iui and afterwards. It was really helpful.

If you want a deeper explanation or details on either one; i wrote in my journal on here. So waiting for af so I can schedule my day 3 bloods and hsg and then as soon they have all tests back I think we have go ahead so I hope we start either July or August.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Glad its all coming together dg, so excited for you. Will check out your journal too :)


----------



## deafgal01

Btw 30 ya not out yet! You could still get that bfp!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww DG thats great news with regards too finding a better clinic! How bloody rude was that doctor saying that too your DH its disgusting! Glad too hear things are finally coming together for you! Not long too go now then hun, c'mon af show your face!! xx

Your being really good Rach not testing til Sunday! I couldnt resist! Got everything crossed for you xx

MrsP, ive got implants and my boobs have never returned too there original pert selves after having Poppy! They now look saggier and more real i suppose:blush: ive dropped a bra size from before i had Poppy so they defo smaller, oh the joys of motherhood:dohh: xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just don't want to see another bfn Hun, that's all :( oh hasn't mentioned testing so guess he's forgotten! I wish i could!

Going to crack on with wedding planning now, got 2 app's for the weekend. :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

I know i was so obsessed with testing when i was TTC! Then when i had Pops i couldnt be bothered as had no symptoms and got my BFP! Ohhhh i sooo hope you've got it, roll on sunday! So what dates are you thinkin of for the wedding? R u getting married in a church? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes that was the same for me with Harry! :haha: hope it's a good sign! fx

Hoping for Sept 14' unless we go for the castle in which case it would be Nov 14' as it's way cheaper and think it'd be quite romantic with log fires etc..
Hope we can get a date booked soon, be nice to have a date to focus on and look forward too :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh no, not a church as we aren't religious. We would get married in the same place as the reception x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww the castle with log fires sounds sooo romantic!!! How lovely! Yes be lovely too get a date sorted too give you something too focus on! x


----------



## deafgal01

A castle wedding sounds romantic. I agree the log on fire is tempting. Hope you get the date set soon.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes a winter wedding definitely appeals when you think of it that way, candles too with the early dark nights. :kiss:
A friend of mine got married in july 07' and had the most terrible weather. Flooding, meant less than half of the guests made it to the wedding :cry: so I think these days you just don't know what the weather will do :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well girls it was a :bfn: today so i'm out. lp is usually 12 days so af should start tomorrow. :sad1: but treated myself to smiley face ov' tests today, a bottle of red wine and enjoying a brie and ham baguette! Hope it will make me feel better by the end of the day, as oh is no help. He just says well we're try again next month, and yes of course we can but you know I was hoping for that holiday baby and because we bd soooo much more than usual I know I can't improve things on that front again!

Plus got wedding things to look forward to this weekend, so really I should stop moping and pull myself together! go on tell me! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

30- pick yourself up and get on with it. Whine and wine. :hugs: It's ok to be disappointed not to have a bfp. I hope you get it the next month. But you have this for sure, you'll be bump buddies with someone, whether it be me or someone else on this site. :thumbup: Get on with planning your wedding girl! I want it to be everything you dreamed of (well, all of us would have expensive weddings if we did things to our heart's content, so I meant the best you can have within your budget).


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh I like that dg, whine and wine! :thumbup: Thank you have put it all in perspective :)


----------



## deafgal01

How do you think I've gotten thru a year of the azoospermia diagnosis? :haha: I have whined several times and drank a glass of wine. :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

You are such a strong woman dg. I know I can say on behalf on everyone in this thread we can't wait for you to get your bfp soon, you sooo deserve it after waiting so long. x


----------



## deafgal01

Thank you! I could not have found the strength to hang in there without all your support. You all kept me sane when I felt like I was losing control of my mind. :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

No worries anytime, we're all here for you on your journey :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww sorry bout the BFN Rach, i love the way DG put it as whine & wine, sounds perfect!!! Hope if you are pit the AF comes quick then onto next month! I swear by the smileyface digis there ace, always worked for me. Enjoy your sarnie, wine and the gorgeous weather this weekend!! x

DG you are an amazingly strong lady and i soooo hope you get your BFP asap! Im sooo excited and thrilled that you will shortly be getting your chance, we are all rooting for you on here and of course all here for you babes xxx

Well im off out with DH tonight for tea...am really looking forward too it xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

* Out not pit.....bloody iphone! Lol. Have a great weekend girls xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Claire, have a lovely meal with dh :)
Feeling much more positive now the day has gone on, probably because it's nearly time for wine o'clock! :haha: but no seriously you girls are so supportive thank you x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Whine & wine :rofl: love it! 

DG that's excellent news you love your new clinic, I too can't believe the prev doc would say that to your DH, what a moron!! We're all routing for you chick, I think I might just cry when you get your BFP! :winkwink: 

Rach I got married in a castle, it was amazing, though we had our reception elsewhere as we were torn between the two. Good luck with your planning, it's so exciting! Sorry you think you're out :hugs: how long did it take you to conceive Harry?

Enjoy your night with DH Claire!

X


----------



## 30mummyof1

How fab, yes the castle will be fab if we can get it. Downside is its nearly an hour away...

Well it depends how you look at, i was off the pill for 6mths but the only mth we really stood a chance due to timing was the mth i got pregnant with harry. As i think i have mentioned before oh has not got a v high sex drive. :shrug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

So you were I guess NTNP then TTC 1 month? That's brill really! I'm sure it'll not be long Hun! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah more or less! thanks hun I hope not. x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well girls, think we've found the place we are going to get married! we've reserved it for the 23rd august next year. Still going to see the castle on Saturday just to make sure but it will cost twice as much so it's going to have to be very impressive! 
Keep having to pinch myself that it's real, never thought i'd be finally getting married!! :wedding:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## deafgal01

Yay 30! I'm doing good!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:wohoo: rach excellent news! So where is it, is it a hotel, an old hall etc etc?

Yeah everything great here, sorry I don't get on BnB as much, harder to go on Internet on phone when bottle feeding, bf'ing was great for it :haha: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Is AF due yet Claire? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, Yes it's a hotel in the Cotswolds, next to a river with beautiful gardens. We're planning to get married outside and pray for good weather but there is a lovely room inside if it was raining though. :)

yes Claire, has af arrived yet??


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey girlies, AF is due saturday i think. Am sure it will defo be here no doubting that! However i have been feeling pretty crappy all day today but think thats due too the fact that little Poppy had me up all night last night! Shes full of cold at min and has a terrible cough, ive dosed her up tonight so im hoping for a bit more of a peaceful night but i'll be heading too bed early just incase:thumbup:

Rach i got married on 24th August so almost same date! Had an amazing day as the weather was fab...your venue sounds really romantic, have you started thinking about a dress style yet? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh that's good to know hun, was it a bank holiday weekend for you too? we thought people will be more relaxed knowing they haven't got work on Monday! Hope we are as lucky with the weather :)

I've seen a few nice ones in magazines, i'm being pulled towards the big dresses! A-line/ballgown style and I like lace and chiffon. Maybe with a bit of bling. I need to go and try some on I think and see what suits, as I am only 5ft3, they might swamp me I don't know! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

30- that sounds like a fab idea but yes, try them on to make sure they don't overwhelm your figure with you being 5'3 but it shouldn't be that bad. I had an A-line dress myself.

Babyhopes- hope your AF shows up soon.

I'm still waiting for mine to show up, I think she may show up by tomorrow if not tonight. I can't wait for her to show up so I can finally schedule my hsg and day 3 bloods.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay, how exciting to finally get the ball rolling dg :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well ladies, I am going to WTT until the wedding. :sad1: It's been a hard decision but I am only going to get married once so I want to enjoy all the planning etc.. and being pregnant/and or having a newborn would make it much trickier I know. 
We are going to go for the 21st June so basically this time next year we can go full steam ahead!! :happydance:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: oh 30 that is understandable.

I am doing good. Got both my urine and blood scheduled for tomorrow then hsg next week on Thursday! Cannot wait!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks dg, sorry we won't get to be bump buddies but I shall be there to support you along your journey. So excited for you :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Ah never know 30, it could still happen. It depends on when I catch. I don't think we'll get to go at it this cycle, but we'll see. I don't know if the donor staff at the clinic will have me wait 6 more months although they have a second option of testing donor every time he provides a sample which can be used right away as soon the results are known. :wacko: So we'll see what happens. I'm just taking it one day at a time, not focused on that.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well I hope you don't have to wait for me hun. Goodluck tomorrow x


----------



## deafgal01

Thanks, I'll need all the good luck tomorrow. I hate needles... Thus I've put off getting the blood drawn for as long as possible. :dohh: Nope, can't put it off anymore so I think they'll do everything tomorrow - for the diseases screening plus prolactin. :thumbup: Good job that I waited til everything could be done in one visit. :haha: I'm gonna be dragging poor dh along for that to help me cope.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know what that's like, I used to have such a fear of needles. You will be fine, very quick and it will all be done. :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

TY- definitely very quick. I hope... It's gonna be a lot of blood they need this time for all the tests but hey, least I get it done in one try I hope. Meaning I won't be struck again until later.

I think I won't do IUI in July, busy month for me, while I will greet AF before my vacation, my fertile time is happening during the vacation so I think it'll be August before we have any real try at IUI that is if they don't make me wait for donor results.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope August is the lucky month then dg, fx they don't make you wait 6mths :(


----------



## deafgal01

Thanks. I'm ok with it either way now. I've had time to process it and everything. :shrug: It'll happen sooner or later. I hope sooner rather than later. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww Rach it's a shame you're no longer TTC but I think you've made the right decision :hugs: it's so exciting planning a wedding it'll certainly keep you busy & your mind of TTC!

DG I'm so exited for you! :happydance: hope all goes well!

Any AF yet Claire?

Penny's 3months old today, time flies! 

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Shit I got it wrong she's not 3 months til tomorrow! I used her 3month onesie sticker a day early & I spent ages trying to get decent pics of her! :dohh: it's in the bin now so it'll have to do!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, yes think it will certainly keep me busy! Fun though :happydance:

ahh happy 3 month birthday Penny :cake:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Happy 3 months Penny!!!! xx

DG hope everything goes well with the blood taking, i dont particularly like needles either they not much fun...so excited for you too TTC! August isnt too far away and you have a vacation too take firstly, are you going anywhere nice? xx

Rach i think your doing the right thing WTT as it is quite stressful, but very fun, planning a wedding....are you NTNP or going back on BC? xx

Well as for me girls no AF as yet, not tested and decided im not going too until after im a week late so if no af by then i will test, am so nervous as i havent got a clue what too do if i am, im trying not too think about it right now, ive had intermittent af pains a few days ago but nothing now just keep feeling a bit dizzy every now & then but my boobs are fine and i feel ok. C'mon AF rear you ugly head then im DEFO getting back on BC!!!!! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes I'm happy with the decision now hun, especially we we'll going for June so I can say it's only WTT for a year. Plus got a ton of weddings to attend this year and one early next year so I'll be able to drink at them! :haha: 

I don't really want to go back on bc, as I want to TTC as soon as we are married and it's taken quite a few months with the help of angus castus to get my cycles to regulate. I think i'll suggest to oh we use condoms or there's the cap isn't there? Don't know much about that but something that isn't hormone based basically...


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg Claire, i'd be shitting myself! can't believe you're going to wait that long! Is af now late?
Hows things with dh?


----------



## Flowerbaby

What about the copper coil hun? That dosent have hormones in it and is easily removed and your fertility returns straight away, you still ovulate each month but the coil stops the sperms entering cervix thats all, thats what im gona go get fitted! x


----------



## Flowerbaby

AF is late babes and im really shitting myself, ive taken no folic acid, pregnacare and im using progesterone so am assuming if i am then my usual spotting/bleed will begin in a weeks time which i will class as a late AF so thats why i dont want too test yet so will see. Im gona tell DH on tuesday if af isnt here, hes fully aware im not on BC and there could be a chance so maybe by tuesday its time too discuss it. Things are really good with him at min, hes been spemding loads of time with us both. Im away in manchester flying this weekend, not home til monday am missing Poppy loads!!! xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Im not using progesterone it should say!


----------



## deafgal01

Yep vacation to Antigua for three days, then fly to Seattle to meet Dh and his family there! :wohoo: so excited!

Claire good luck!


----------



## Flowerbaby

OMG id love too go too Antigua! How amazing!!! Will be so lovely! I bet your so very excited! Thanks DG x


----------



## deafgal01

I am so excited. Never been out of my country before so for that I had to get a passport.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh flippin heck hun, it does look like you might be...:shock: Glad everything is going well with dh, about time he pulled himself together! Yes let him know the score, not fair you worrying on your own. :hugs:

ahh bet you are, must be horrible leaving her :( 

Antigua sounds fab dg, i'd love some proper sun! Have a wonderful time.


----------



## deafgal01

It is still about a month away. I leave July 20th.


----------



## 30mummyof1

How did your bloods etc.. go today dg?


----------



## deafgal01

30- Oh i completely forgot about that. I updated my journal about the bloods. :haha: It wasn't that bad, it hurt a little but the nurse was so funny that she made the experience enjoyable, in not so bad way. :thumbup: DH was there too so he was reminding me to breathe and being my pretty face to look at while it was all happening. Over really quickly I think. I thought it would take longer but it didn't take that long and I was walking out of there soon after. They took 4 vials so I think all the necessary tests required was taken from this sample (diseases screening plus day 3 prolactin). I put it off long enough. :haha:

How's everyone doing? I wonder if Claire's knocked up and how her man is gonna take the news.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh glad it went ok for you, sounds like you were very brave :)
I wonder hmm don't know. Hopefully its just stress keeping af away :shrug:

All good here, just been informing all the important people of their roles in the wedding. One friend seemed so happy to be asked to be a bridesmaid, so that was a nice feeling. Got one more friend to ask, a flower girls mum, usher and toast master, oh and my parents :haha: seeing them tomorrow on fathers day :)


----------



## deafgal01

I am so excited to hear of your wedding plans! Such a happy affair! I bet they will all be pleased to be asked to be part of your big day!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Bloody hell Claire I hope AF comes! I couldn't wait to test if I were you! Too impatient :) Glad things going well :thumbup:

Rach I was thinking of getting the copper coil but from the leaflets they gave me it looks like its for more long term so think I'll stick to condoms as we might TTC #2 at the back end of next year. Never heard of anyone using the cap recently but it might still be available :shrug:

Wow Antigua DG & your first trip abroad! :happydance:

Penny still STTN in her Moses basket in her cot, we've been very lucky with her from that point of view. The colief still making massive difference to her colic but wow her poos are vile! Yesterday she seemed constipated & when she did go it was all down her legs & when I changed her she was kicking her feet in it & kicking my clothes OMG :sick:. Think we'll transfer her to her big girls cot next weekend x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes I had a read up on the coil and it sounds like you have to expect your af to be heavier and more painful? ouchy not sure I like that idea..
Yeah the cap is still around but it does sound like a bit of a palaver, go in and get measured! show you how to fit it and take it out, come back check its the right fit then get the proper one once they are confident you know what you are doing! Then there's making sure it's in before you start jiggy jigs...that's why we went for the pill isn't it, so easy!

Love you're thinking about no' 2 :wohoo:


----------



## MrsPTTC

I had EWCM yesterday & text DH, I said I'm ovulating if you fancy another!! :rofl: We would prob leave it a bit longer but who knows how long it'll take this time :shrug: it could be another 2 years or it could happen straight away, you just don't know! I know next time the only thing I'll be keeping an eye on is CM, will be taking it easy at first as I'm positive stress had a lot to do with it...

Yeah the periods don't sound nice at all. Defo not going on the pill again, evil things! Lol.

Penny had her 3 month jabs on monday, god they were much worse than the 2 month ones! She screamed so much & held her breath! (she does that sometimes, DH used to do it as a baby...) And I think it's 3 needles next time, Urgh! :( x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:rofl: so did you have :sex: then?!! When are you getting the coil fitted? 
I definitely think stress has a major factor in it all. Last month when it didn't happen I think I was putting myself under so much pressure, as we were on holiday and I had the lovely romantic idea of a holiday baby etc...

ahh bless her, horrible taking them for their jabs isn't it :( 
so relieved boys are past there's now. Thomas's next ones are when he's 14! and Harry will have mmr at 3 then 14 too.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Eeee no way did we :sex: ha ha! It would be just my luck to fall straight away, imagine a 1yr old & a newborn :wacko: It's weird NOT taking advantage of my fertile time IYKWIM? All those months jumping on each other to make our baby! And now... What a waste! :rofl: We're just using condoms like we did for a while before TTC. I do want the coil but I'm not sure it's worth it when I'd be needing it out in a year or so :shrug: 

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

And yes I agree the pressure on you last cycle wouldn't have helped! :flower: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh defo, i had ewcm today and i thought to myself why are ov' signs so much more obvious when not ttc! I had loads cycle before last and now this one. Its like the stress must have dried me up! :rofl:

No makes sense not getting one, esp if you're happy with condoms.

Claire, any update on af?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yes Claire any update??? :coffee:

Ha ha Rach yes it's totally obvious, I can't believe I'm back to examining the tissue again! :dohh: 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Claire...talk to us!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well i think its only fair that i give you an update..i am currently pregnant and in complete shock but unfortunately the outcome is not going too be a good one, after indepth discussions with DH we are not getting back together and i cant bring up 2 on my own. I cant obviously discuss this on bnb as its a TTC forum. Im sorry if my decision upsets anybody but its for the best and one of the hardest decisions ive ever had too make. I wont be back on here now as i think its unfair too you ladies that i am after what im about too go through. I wish you all the best with your TTC and future plans in life and hope that maybe one day i will be back here with you all. Sending you all l


----------



## Flowerbaby

lots of love & hugs xxxxxxxx will miss you all xxxx


----------



## deafgal01

babyhopes you gotta stick around. I'm sorry of the choice you have had to make but please don't let that make you leave us.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks DG you are such a lovely lady and been such a supportive friend on here! I will be back once things have settled down but for now i dont think its fair i stick around as its not what thos forum is about. I will be stalking your TTC progress and am sooo excited for you too get started with it all!! Good luck honey xx


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Ok we'll be thinking of you while you're away. Hope you don't stay away too long or you'll miss my whole journey to making a baby.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Omg Claire, what were the chances :( Please don't leave us, we're here to support you as what you are about to go through is one tough decision Hun. I went through the initial process before we decided to keep Thomas as we didn't plan it and its bloody tough, probably didn't help i didn't tell anyone! So do talk about it :hugs:
Thinking of you x


----------



## deafgal01

wss (30)... We're definitely here for ya if you need us to be. :hugs: It's not something you want to go thru alone that's for sure.


----------



## Flowerbaby

DG i will be here too support your every TTC move and too watch you blossom into a beautiful pregnant lady and meet your rainbow baby when they arrive xx

Rach its such a hard decision isnt it! Ive got my consultation and a scan in 2 bloody weeks which is a hell of a time too wait...just dont know how i will feel by then. DH has gone quiet and gone back into his little hole again so i do feel quite lonely right now, have told my BFF who is being very supportive. Not sure i can discuss and chat about it on here tbh seems that when it is spoke about you get a telling off! Lol! Thanks for your support xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks DG xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

On a lighter note im off too see the Jeremy Kyle show in the morning! But am starting too feel like a should be one of the guests not sat in the audience! Lol!


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: You'd make the perfect guest for that show. :rofl: :hugs: Hope you have fun being in the audience of that show.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ha ha, your so right hun!!:rofl: Yes im looking forward too it, at least it will take my mind off things for a few hours:winkwink:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: You better come on here and tell us about that experience after the show.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh hun, sorry dh is being such a dick. Sorry but you're his wife still and he should be a man :gun: Was he surprised? do you think he might change his mind? 

Have fun at Jeremy Kyle, sure it will be an eye opener! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

God I've tried to reply to this for half an hour but keep getting distracted by Penny! Claire I had a gut feeling you were pg honey :( like rach said what were the chances?! :wacko: I'm so sorry about the decision you're faced with but understand :hugs: You're right that the mods are funny with 'A talk on here. I'm sure nobody on this thread mind as we're all really close, but other threads you'd get flamed for mentioning it lol. You can't leave the thread though Claire! No way! :cry: If you need to talk about it why not message us on Facebook as we're all on there & you can still have a 2/3/4 way conversation like on here. Take care Hun xxxx


----------



## deafgal01

I agree with what MrsP said!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes speak to us on fb hun, if you get any probs but it won't be from us! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:wedding: 1 year today girls! :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Exciting Rach!!! :happydance: x


----------



## deafgal01

Aww yay 30! Let the count down begin!!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks all :kiss: Love seeing my ticker counting down! but at same time I'm going to savour all the planning :)


----------



## deafgal01

Yes savor it! I miss planning my wedding sometimes. I could redo the photographer and pick a different cake decorator but everything else I think I'd keep the same.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh wanted some :sex: this morning, I had to say no it's my fertile window! :dohh: we've decided to avoid fertile period and use pull out other times as he doesn't like condoms! 
Pretty sure I know my body well enough now to do that :)

yay, my ticker is counting in months now :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Good idea... Don't want a surprise and then having to figure out the wedding dress dilemma. :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

No not after all the uming and argghing over dates! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Can you imagine trying to order a dress to fit you while pregnant? :dohh: Oh, they wouldn't be able to measure ya til after the baby is born, and worse yet, they'd be on a short time to alter the dress to fit ya. Oy! Not a good problem. :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

No defo no bump for your wedding or dress fitting! Have to say though I've seen a couple of pregnant brides & they look fab! As long as you get the right style dress :) I miss planning mine too lol x


----------



## deafgal01

MrsP- that's true but I can't imagine what a pain it is to look for wedding dresses while pregnant. :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah the style i'm thinking of definitely wouldn't accommodate a bump!

So right at the hotel we're getting married at only has 1 family room which we were planning to have for my oh's parents and the boys. well I got a text from one of my bridesmaids to say she had gone and booked the room! well my oh says oh just ask her to swap, which I now have (no reply yet) but I replied and said oh I wish you'd said, we were hoping to have it for the inlaws and kids. We asked everyone to book the rooms through us as we've paid £40 deposit per room for 10 bedrooms and obviously then we could keep track! Is it just me who thinks she should have replied and said oh sorry I didn't realise and offer to change rooms! my oh says people just don't think...:grr:


----------



## deafgal01

30- you were definitely in the right. She should have waited til you had booked the block of rooms before reserving hers as she would have saved more doing that way. Besides you are the bride (so your family should have the room of your pick first).

I hope she changes her mind and gives you the room she reserved. :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, I didn't think I was being unfair but I wanted your opinions. It'd be different it we were both guests and then it would fair to say 1st come 1st served


----------



## MrsPTTC

Has she replied yet rach? I could understand her going ahead & booking a room IF you hadn't said to book through you! But seeing as you did well that's just silly of her. You are the bride & should have first choice so hopefully she'll reply & say she'll swap & apologise! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nope still no reply! 
Its bloody annoying me, bridesmaids are surely meant to make your life easier rather than harder!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh I didn't realise she was a bridesmaid! Even worse!!! :grr: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep friends for over 20years! hopefully i'll hear something today and we can put it behind us. I don't want to have to 'sack' a bridesmaid!!


----------



## deafgal01

That is awful. Hope she realizes the error and texts you soon.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well still no response from her, however the wedding coordinator contacted me saying that the family room had been booked, she knew we had wanted it but she could move them to a different room if we wanted. I thought yes I do! so problem is solved in that respect but shame my friend couldn't have been more courteous and offered to move herself. :grr:

Thanks for letting me vent ladies!


----------



## deafgal01

Yay good! That is good service! But boo that your friend could not change hers herself. I am shocked that she is the bridesmaid (one of them).


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes gives me confidence in the hotel at least! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just to update you, she called! Apparently had no signal where she was last night and swimming lessons for kids this morning so she's happy to swap rooms. Just hope there's one suitable for 2 extra beds now! :dohh:


----------



## deafgal01

Hope there is one for her family.


----------



## 30mummyof1

That's great news about the tests dg, so when do you think you'll be ready to start?? So excited for you :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Oh gee I don't know :blush: I can't do it this cycle for sure as the sperm sample isn't ready. July cycle looks out already because I will be ovulating while on vacation. :dohh: I just can't win. I'm hoping for maybe Aug or Sept but we'll see what happens with the donor tests first. That's the last big thing we're waiting on I believe.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh cool, well Aug/Sept isn't too long away is it. :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

30- I might have to wait til dec if they do the required 6 months quarantine time which means I cannot use til after that point.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh that wouldn't be so good, but if that's the case you can still say you're starting this year :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Yes but I want to be pregnant now. Not in dec and suffer thru summer!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know hun, and I really hope you are soon. You might be ok in the heat, you don't know? I struggled more with the heat with Harry than I did Thomas! :wacko:


----------



## deafgal01

True but it gets hot here in the summer time, the hottest it can be is in the 90s and that's on a hot summer day with the heat wave. :shrug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay for sorting things out with your bridesmaid rach!

DG why is it they need quarantine again? What exactly do they do & am I right this isn't a normal procedure clinics do??

TMI but just had to share! :blush: DH & I had fab :sex: last night & I was & still am so horny! :rofl: Now the reason I am so over the moon is if you remember we had a crap sex life, we only bd'd cos of TTC, I had a really low sex drive cos sex hurt me (dyspareunia - spelling?) & we hardly DTD for years, I just used to satisfy DH in other ways :winkwink: I always hoped that though dyspareunia is psychological that childbirth would loosen me up & it has :happydance: My sex drive was still low til all this EWCM came last week (& has pretty much continued for days ) but something came over me last night & even tonight I was begging DH but he was too tired! :growlmad: I'm wondering if my hormones have taken a while after BF'ing to go down & this is the result? Hope it stays any case I'm on :cloud9: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Though hating my naked body at minute, have big scar down my thigh off when I scalded myself taking fish out of microwave a few weeks ago, I have bruises all over am so clumsy, still have line down tummy which should go... Boobs are small & soft & also have a muffin top urgh! :grr: x


----------



## deafgal01

FDA rules so yes normal procedure here but I am impatient. :haha: they can bypass it by running test every time a sample is given and retest before using it on me.

Anyways- the normal and recommended procedure is they take a sample and do an exam, they freeze that sample and leave it frozen for 6 months. At end of that time, the sample is thawed out and they look to see how many survived plus diseases screening.

They can do similar procedure where they freeze the sample (into 3 vials) and retest each sample before using in me. I wouldn't have to wait and they would use as soon they know the test results from that sample.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay, for :sex:! Sounds quite like us to be honest! Did you remember the condom? or will you be in the 2ww??!

Yes the post baby body is not a great one. It does improve over the months, boobs get a bit firmer again, the line disappears eventually, I bruise myself all the time too! :haha: but just remember it did a remarkable thing and It bothers us way more than it bother's them. My oh has agreed to a boob job after kids, but still says I don't need one!

wow dg, there so much to it. :dohh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thought i'd make my avatar a wedding themed one, it's the bridge just outside the hotel. :cloud9:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yes DG it sounds very complicated! When will you know if you have to wait the 6months or not?

Ooh rach it looks lovely! Pleased to hear bbs get firmer! I too am tempted to get a boob job once I'm done :haha:. No we ALWAYS remember the condom, always have :winkwink: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good girl! :winkwink:


----------



## deafgal01

at this point, the donor is trying to get his appt lined up but so far they've been playing phone tag- he's calling them more than they are trying to call him so I'm thinking if nothing before noon, I'll go and chase up on the matter for him because it is frustrating to be calling a place and get no live person to schedule the appt with.

30-OMG, that is beautiful! You'll have to get wedding photos done with that bridge!!!!!

MrsP- glad that sex life is much better now for you. I hope it stays for you.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh what a pain dg, I hate not being able to get things sorted out :grr:

Thanks, yes definitely going to get some bridge ones done. We're in need of some pics for our walls as well, so hopefully we'll get some nice ones to choose from. :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey ladies, how are we all?

My boys are becoming a right pair of trouble makers! they just look at each other and giggle!! I love watching them play together though, even if they are hard work at times :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah bet they're dead cute bless! I'm great thanks, had to put a stop to my :sex: marathon, AF arrived! First one since I had penny, in fact first one for over a year excluding birth bleed of course! :winkwink: Only 1 day of spotting beforehand & it was red pinky blood, not brown gunk like I used to get so although its early days, fingers crossed I'm fixed (watch I'll jinx it boo!) dead happy though :D x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh boo to af, although had to come at some point hey! wonder when mine will arrive as not taking angus castus anymore. Had 12 day lp with the ac' but previously it could be 8/9/10. :shrug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hmm I wonder Hun, I think AC might stay in your system a while so could be longer than before. Why did you stop the AC? I'm looking forward to AF going so can get jiggy again :haha: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just seemed a bit silly paying out money when we're not ttc, iykwim! I will go back on it if necessary about 3mths before the wedding 
:rofl: nympho!! :winkwink:


----------



## deafgal01

Just fine here... recently had to deal with one friendship ending but it's for the better anyhow. She kept being jealous of me spending ANY time with this one friend so it's for my own good and stress that I just let her go.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh that's sad dg, shame she had to be so jealous and ruin a friendship :(


----------



## deafgal01

Been 8 years overdue I believe. I started being friends with her back in 2002 and ever since one friend moved closer to me in 2005, she's been jealous of that friend ever since. Always brings it up every year at least one time or more. I forgave her and forgot, and repeated and repeated... Blah. I'll miss the good times I had with her but good riddance. I don't need that old crap.

On other news, I can't wait for my 3D ultrasound. Dr wants to explore more in my uterus as to why it's such a funny shape. :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh you're strong, I wish I could be more like that! There's a few of my 'friends' that well probably shouldn't be really...

Goodluck with the us dg, but they don't believe it could make pregnancy difficult do they?


----------



## deafgal01

No idea but I have no reason to believe that it would otherwise affect my pregnancy if I should get pregnant. I think it's interesting the dr wants to see it in ultrasound near end of my cycle. Not sure what he's looking for.

Yeah, I'm strong because I've had this before. I didn't realize it but I've gone thru this same thing before with 2 or 3 other people I was friends with short term and then well, not sure what happened but we ended our friendships due to differences. So for me to cope with this, eh, it's just life. I still have my husband, I still have plenty of other friends, she's the one who's losing out on more than I am.


----------



## MrsPTTC

That's a shame DG, but glad you're feeling ok about it! When's your US? Will be interesting! 

Oh of course Rach you're not TTC anymore so what's the point?! :haha:

x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!! How are we all?? Hope you all well! Have you got much planned fir weekend? Im off too York races with girls tomorrow i cant wait!!! xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: glad your back Hun. Hows the bleeding/pain etc.. Hope you are recovering well :hugs:

Not much planned as the oh is going to Cardiff on a stag do tomorrow...uh oh! Trying not to think about it! Got a friend coming over in the evening to keep me company so think we'll watch a girlie film and eat junk!. Going strawberry picking with boys in the morning though before he goes :)
Have fun at the races, hope you win! Got a nice outfit planned?


----------



## Flowerbaby

All fine hun, hardly bleeding at all now. Had an emotional day on wed, didnt leave house all day, feel soooi much better now tho! Yes got a fab outfit sorted, red dress & black shoes/fascinator/bag, am so excited. Am sure you OH will be fine, he'll just have a stinking hangover the next day as he does tend too get them dosent he and you will feel fresh as a daisy!! My DH is in Italy at a wedding at min, i was suppose too be going but with us splitting up obviously i havent gone, he text me last night saying he wants too come home and how much he misses us both, hmmmm...think he must have had a few drinks!!! How are the boys? Im struggling too get Poppy too eat at mon, shes turned into a right fussy eater, will eat brekky no problem then just wants too pick at food the rest of day...keeps shaking her head at everything i give her, grrrr...so frustrating!!:growlmad:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh glad you are feeling better hun :) ahh sounds lush, have never been to the races bet it'll be fun and the weather is lush at mo too! :happydance:
Yes he does get stinking hangovers, so that's one plus with him not coming home till the next day is I can miss out on some of the moaning and groaning!
Yep does sound like he'd had a few, but it's his own doing. :grrr: men

They are both good thanks. Think we've got on top of Thomas's sleep problem. He started getting up in the night and coming in our room, not sure if I said about it. I made a reward chart with stickers and he gets a pressie after a week. Got his 1st week straight away and then the 2nd week's been restarted several times but now we're up to 5 stickers so fx that's it now. Eating wise, he's been really good. He'll eat pretty much anything now, sometimes with bribary though :haha: That's the good thing when they get older! :haha:
Harry is going through a fussy stage with food too, it's their way of trying to get some control. Just go with it, don't offer an alternative and they won't do it for long hun.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well done Thomas hope he keeps it up! Yes i need too keep on top of it with Poppy, feel shes trying her luck with me at min. Am trying too transition too one nap a day at min, were only on day 2 but shes missed her early nap again and just gone down now so am hoping she'll sleep til 1 again then a 6 oclock bedtime, she did great with it yesterday and slept 6-6! Shes been getting up at 4.30am for past cple weeks then back in bed by 8am for half hour and was making her (and me) so crabby so decoded too take a different aproach and drop the morning nap and so far so good! x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well that nap lasted 50 mins! Grrrr....bet she'll need another later now! Gona try n keep her awake til 6.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks us too, as it was really disturbing our :sleep: I couldn't go back to :sleep: for up to 2 hrs!
Hope you've got it sorted with Poppy hun, 4.30 :saywhat: that's no good for you or her!


----------



## 30mummyof1

naughty Poppy :(


----------



## deafgal01

I had the ultrasound last Tuesday. Still awaiting results from dr on that.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Bet you're excited for your results DG!

Nice your DH is saying he misses you both Claire. Despite the you know what are you two still trying to give it another go or has that been put on the back burner? 

Rach bet strawberry picking was fun! Did you take any pics? Have you thought of trying a gro clock for Thomas? 

AFM nothing to report, my high sex drive had taken a bit of a dip but am sure it was sky high when I was fertile last month so looking for that :winkwink: Penny's doing well, starting swimming classes in a couple of weeks for 6 weeks, cute! 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

hi hun, he has one already! so he knew he shouldn't be up as well as it being pitch black outside! it wasn't like he was just getting up early though it would be in the middle of the night 12/1/2 kind of time. We've just finished a 2nd full week of him staying in bed so he got his 2nd present :) 
Strawberry picking was fun, made a strawberry tart yesterday but we have soooo many still left. It was £10 for a big container.
So waiting to hear from my oh after the stag do, dread to think what state he will come home in! me and my friend did pretty well, stayed up till 2 chatting and drinking. Feel fine today though considering going to bed late and it being so bloody hot! Had plans to watch girlie films and eat junk and it went right out of the window :haha:

Hope she loves swimming, as you know both mine have been going since they were 6mths and it is a lovely experience :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Hun, I'm looking forward to it :) How was DH?? Sorry for the delay in replying! Every time I try to come on something happens & I don't get very far! Glad Thomas has been good! :thumbup: 

How are DG & Claire? 

Penny's got her 4 month injections on Monday :cry: 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

He wasn't too bad considering, he got back to hotel about same time my friend left mine! :haha: I keep remembering how crazy he used to be in the old days I think so I worry but he's probably more sensible than me these days! :rofl:

Need to start planning Thomas's 4th birthday party, can't believe he'll be 4 :shock:

Yes what's the latest ladies??


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: on the bench, I got hurt working yesterday.

No news from dr yet. Donor has his exam and tests tomorrow.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh GL for the tests DG! 

Haha Rach it's funny how parenthood changes men, priorities all change! Aww 4 bless him, how time flies!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey ladies, wow long time since we've been on here! how is everyone? dg...test results?

afm, going for my 1st dress shopping appointment tomorrow with all my bridesmaids. Still can't believe I am actually getting married! :haha:
Had a weekend of weddings though, so I did see them with a different perspective to ones I have been to before! Got one more this weekend then my brother's in September.


----------



## deafgal01

Semen analysis came back good so now they need to schedule him for bloods and more tests. My ultrasound results, never heard back from my dr regarding if he wants more data done on me or if he is happy with all he has now.

I have a dr appt on Friday morning to follow up on my bad injury from 2 weeks ago when I slipped and landed on my right elbow.


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow, so much to it isn't there! tests and more tests...
ahh didn't know you hurt yourself, hope your elbow is better soon dg :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi :wave: I'm just busy watching Penny roll over again & again then get frustrated & cry lol, she's a funny little thing! We went to a wedding do last Saturday, first big night out where we've both had a good drink! :drunk: I'm going out with the girls on sat & looking forward to it! 

Wow DG that is a lot of tests, you must be fed up of all the waiting now! Hope you're ok after your accident! 

So exciting dress shopping Rach! So what kind of style are you fancying? 

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah it was our first time out together in ages too, after we dropped Thomas off before the 2nd one! Good to have time together isn't it :)

Well it's completely different to what I thought I would like...looking in magazines I was drawn to the big dresses but when I tried them on they swamped me! so my favourite dress currently is a strapless, fitted, corset dress lots of lace and bling! :shhh: don't tell anyone! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Honestly sick of dr appts and tests :haha: I dread the bill when I finally get them after insurance.

30- that sounds like a good dress for you that you described!

MrsP- Penny sure keeps you on your toes!


----------



## Flowerbaby

:hi:Hi ladies! How are we all??

DG your holiday pictures are lovely, it looks like you had a wonderful time! Any progress with things yet?? xx

Rach your dress choice sounds fab! I loved looking for dresses and after 6 months of doing so i went back too the first ever dress i tried on and chose that one! Was mucho fun looking tho! xx

MrsP hows Penny? Is she still STTN? She looks so cute rolling around, wont be long before shes trying too get on all fours, then the fun begins! xx

Well Poppy is walking now and is a little tinker! Shes into everything, so my house is fully child locked and everything out of reach, nothing is sacred anymore!! Shes started having mini paddys aswell now if she disent get her own way, think im gona have a little madam on my hands!! As for me and DH were still in talks and are sleeping together still, although im fully protected now thank goodness! Hes starting counselling in a couple of weeks then once he feels ready after that we will start marraige counselling. As things stand now i do think we will be back together and living together probably within next 6 months or so which is fab news! Theres still a lot too sort out though so its baby steps for now but its looking good!!:happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, i'm looking forward to looking at some more on the 17th and then hopefully I will know for sure :happydance:

wow, things have really progressed. I'm really pleased for you, as of course its better if a family can stay together, I just hope he treats you like you deserve and puts you and Poppy first from now on :)


----------



## deafgal01

I did have a great time on holiday! Nope no progress yet, never heard from my dr regarding the ultrasounds but I did find out from my friend his sa came back good so he needs to schedule the exam and bloods to be done.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Your holiday photos were great DG! 

That sounds lovely rach, you're slim so will defo suit you! 

Claire that's excellent news, especially the counselling, I think it's for the best. DH defo needs to sort his priorities out & grow up a bit so hopefully it'll help! 

Thanks, yes we think she might be an early mover like her daddy, he walked at 10 months!

Oh & my sex drive has gone again, think it was just temporary uplift whilst my hormones settled! :( 

x


----------



## deafgal01

Boo to temp uplift.

Yay for counseling. Really hope your man changes from here on.


----------



## 30mummyof1

so whats everyone got planned for the weekend, anything exciting?

We should be having a night out together tonight :happydance: long as there is no more sickness! Thomas was sick last night twice, his carpet is ruined! seems fine now though, so fx everyone stays that way. 
Today off to the park, and a pizza hut buffet for lunch...yum yum!


----------



## deafgal01

Lots of parties! A party for a newlywed couple tonight, a bridal shower party tomorrow for a bride, then a girls' night out/slumber party tomorrow night. So lots of partying before I start working 11 days straight.


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow, busy busy dg. make the most of it then :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow dg what a busy weekend!! 

Rach your plan sounds fab! 

Well I've had a night in with DH tonight, had a little bit of wine & DH was horny, been promising him BD all week. Anyway we ended up having an oopsie! :blush: He didn't you know what so I'm sure we'll be fine bearing in mind how long it took to TTC but I know there's a risk when I'm coming up my fertile time. What surprised me most is DH not stopping it! He's always been so on the ball with condoms, he's freaked out in the past at the thought of unprotected sex but parenthood seems to have changed him :winkwink: tomorrow we're staying overnight with penny at my parents house, most likely get a curry in & a few drinks :thumbup: Sunday we're going swimming, can't wait for DH to see how she loves the water as I've been taking her to a class. And then we start WEANING arghh!!! My little girl is growing up, messing on with her bottles & trying to grab drinks we're trying to have, think she's ready & health visitor agrees! Got her weighed yesterday & she was 13lb 14 & up to 25th centile x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey dg, whats the latest with you? Must be close to starting iui?

Hows everyone else doing? been very quiet in here lately!!


----------



## deafgal01

Yep. I got the news while going to Florida that the office had all the test data required and that we could proceed whenever ready. So as soon af shows tomorrow or Tuesday I am to call office to report cd1 and then start using their color opk on cd 10 to track ovulation. The day it changes colors, I call office to report and go in very next day for iui. Then we wait. This first cycle we are tracking my natural cycle and no meds. If nothing, then I will prob look into meds for second try at iui but we are all confident that I will get knocked up.


----------



## 30mummyof1

That's great news hun, so excited you are now all ready to go! :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

The bad thing is my test medical bills came and was expensive. About $1200 I owe for my part plus $1700 for donor's part. I paid off the $1700 first. Soon I will pay the $203 of mine from clinic, I hope to have the $460 paid off in Oct. still waiting to see if I have more bills coming as that only adds up to the half I was expecting to be billed.

But good news is iui seems cheaper than the tests as it is only $300ish per try with frozen. That is without using meds and stuff.


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow, pretty pricey then :( However will all be worth it hun x


----------



## deafgal01

30- what are your boys doing now that they did not do a month ago? Been a while since I checked in on ya. I hope the other ladies check in soon- I wonder how they are all doing.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Not sure they are doing anymore developmental wise but probably fighting more over toys etc.. luckily Harry gives in pretty easily for now so its not big fights but still they are increasing! :dohh:
We have my brothers wedding next weekend, should be fun. Hope the boys are good, changes to the routine don't often work well with them but we'll see. At least we're going down the day before so that should make it easier.
Wedding wise, found my dress yesterday. :cloud9: I was on my own as it was a last minute appointment and kinda like the fact only I have seen it! :shhh: Also met with a florist who we will go with as she seemed really nice and wasn't pushy into spending lots of money.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Plus glad I still track my af, i'd be freaking out if I was on day 32 otherwise!. For some reason ovulation was really late this month :wacko:


----------



## deafgal01

Weddings are fun! Glad to hear you found your dress! Same with me- I looked at many with mom and a girlfriend, found one but too expensive. One day I walked in this lil shop and found my dress on my own! :rofl: that was the dress my mom quickly bought for me like the next day! Still debating if I will do a mini photo shoot with it before I pack it away for life. Not really happy with the photographer we had hired for the wedding. I would have picked someone who was a pro or had the right equipment.

Flowers! Love that you found a place not pushy!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, :wave: when no-one replied to my last post I assumed you'd stopped posting on the thread! 

Great you've found your dress rach! So exciting! 

DG bring on the IUI!! Expensive stuff but you'll never regret it! 

Hope Everyone else doing ok, looks like AS has come off Facebook as couldn't find her the other day. 

No news here except penny updates most of which you'll have seen on fb!! 

x


----------



## deafgal01

I hope AS is ok. Worries me sometimes especially all the stuff she has been thru.

MrsP so happy Penny is doing great!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh sorry about that hun! 

wow, so close dg :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wonder how Claire & DH are doing too.. Looks like she's just had a nice holiday with poppy & her family x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes I wondering that too! Claire...update us please!! :haha:

Harry's started gymnastics too now, seemed to really enjoy himself last week. Been trying Thomas on martial arts but I think he's a bit young. It's a very disciplined sport and that just isn't Thomas yet. Still at the point where he wants to just do what he wants, when he wants. However he seems really keen to start dance lessons! He loved my brothers wedding and danced for hours, bless him! but apparently there were not enough girls to dance with! :haha: 
Do you go to any groups/classes with Penny Mrs p?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww rach how sweet of Thomas! :) We go to a swimming class once a week & often go to sensory & messy play. She's done baby massage too but unfortunately it's not an ongoing thing. I'd LOVE to send her to gymnastics when she's older :thumbup: 

Well I've had a kick in the teeth when it comes to my cycles this month :growlmad: They've been great since they came back, 28/29 day cycles, no spotting beforehand, but now this month I've ended up with a twenty FOUR day cycle! Unheard of at this end. Got spotting for a day or two beforehand but was bloody not browny gunk like I used to have so it's still better, but gutted about the short cycle! Also short LP, I didn't use Opk's but if I go from my last day of EWCM then my LP only 10 days... Funny I'm not TTC but still tracking dates I can't help it!!! x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi ladies!!! Im still here, kinda stayed away for a little while too get over things but am missing my buddies so im back and looking forward too DG's TTC turn!! Yaaayy!

Yes ive had a lovely holiday with Poppy, shes coming on leaps and bounds,shes so so funny! Since she started walking shes really changed into a proper little girl. Im thinking of starting her at dance class after xmas as she loves music and dancing. As for me n DH things are okay, hes had an assessment and is due too start some counselling soon, following this i think we will have couples counselling and take it from there, hes been staying over a little but more but we not back together as a 'couple' as yet, just taking things one step at a time.

Its lovely too be able too see you all on FB and keep in touch, but im defo back on here now so lets get this thread up and running again!! 

So how is everyone elses thoughts on anymore children? MrsP, Rach?? As for me im fully protected for next 10 years, love my coil now its settled in, however i wouldnt say never too another baby especially now Poppy is getting older, and so am i! Its just got too be at the right time and planned! Lol!!


----------



## deafgal01

You are just in time. I had my IUI today so now officially in the 2ww!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes lets definitely get this back up running! :happydance: fb is good for talking to 1 person but here is better for multiple, I think anyway!
Glad you're taking it slowly hun, sounds like the work is all going in the right direction :)
Bless ya, wanting another baby. Has dh said that he might come round to the idea in a couple of years or so? 

afm, still planning number 3 around the wedding time. I don't want to be pregnant on my wedding day or honeymoon, so it will depend how my cycles fall. Last months was 39 days instead of usual 29/30 so I really won't know until June what day we can start! We are definitely going to have a honeymoon now, which I wasn't expecting. The inlaws will have the boys for a week so we're looking at where to go now. New York is top of the list at the moment :)
Although my boys have been very hard work in the last month so we have been doubting whether no'3 is really a good idea!. However I've just bought Jo Frost's toddler sos book and its a godsend! :haha: 

My oh's been driving me nuts as well :grr: he's starting this ridiculous diet tomorrow, just eating chicken breasts, burgers, steak and a little rice and jacket potato's for 8 wks. He doesn't stop talking about it, and just expects me to accommodate all his 5 meals he needs to eat a day plus what I normally do. He says I am not supporting him, which yes I guess im not, but I did my diet earlier in the year and just got on with it! I am wondering if he's having a midlife crisis, as he's 40 next year?! :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Sounds like a midlife crisis. Dang. I couldn't eat that straight for all my meals for a certain amount of time. I like variety in my diet.

:wohoo: Yep, bring on the 2ww. I am ready to get that bfp. Haven't decided when my test day will be- but I know I will be starting before Oct. 11th. I won't wait til 2 weeks reached its mark. :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Me too! :haha:

can't wait for you to :test: dg! so exciting :wohoo:


----------



## deafgal01

So excited too!

I have been cramping all day after IUI yesterday. Still have them now too.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Omg DG can't believe the time has finally come for your IUI!!! GL in your 2ww I so can't wait for your BFP!!! Remind me again did your dh's friend become the donor in the end??

Nice to have you back Claire, glad things are trundling along well with DH, do you think you might sort something before Xmas or might it be a while yet? 

No 3 TTC either March or Sept next year but will more likely NTNP at first as I'm not getting stressed about the whole thing, think that's why it took so long for Penny!! I've been finding things difficult lately, have some really downer days. Sometimes I wonder if I've got a slight touch of the baby blues but I don't think it's bad enough to see the doc over. Sunday sad particularly bad day, she'd been crying every hour for the 2nd night in a row sat night, DH went to help his friend all day & penny's been loaded with cold, she cried most of the day then I did lol, routine was all to pot & was just a crappy day. She was so much better last night though so fx'd she's in the mend. We've decided these whoopsies we've had are our form of contraception at the minute, I get what I want then DH withdraws & I finish him off :blush: so less risky than him withdrawing at last minute. I know it's still risky though & so does he :shrug: 

Rach sorry to hear the boys are giving you a hard time! And DH for that matter :rofl:

I agree bnb better for group convos I just think the app is crap & the desktop site, they could make it much better & get notifications on our phones whenever you get a new post...

X


----------



## deafgal01

My friend did become our donor in the end- he passed all the tests. The tww is driving me nuts already so I picked up a crochet project, making a blanket.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Why march or sept Hun? For birthday reasons or something else? I get an email when someone posts, do you not?
Yes could be baby blues Hun, might be worth talking it over with doctor. i really should have gone a long time ago really :-\
Good work dg, great if you can keep busy. The 2ww is hard!


----------



## MrsPTTC

That's great DG, so when you have your baby have you got rules &/or some kind of agreement with him or any kind of legal thing? So how many DPIUI are you now? 

Rach, March because a penny is one or Sept as we were thinking of having a holiday abroad then & it would be better if I wasn't preggo. Prob be sept but DH was the one who mentioned her first birthday. Haven't discussed it in a little while though. Penny is much better though we stayed off our swimming lesson yesterday as she's not 100% yet. I've now got her cold & feel like crap! My throat feels like I've swallowed razor blades, no wonder she was so crabby on Sunday if she felt like this! :cry: Things have improved so I'll see how things go before going to docs, I'm sure everyone has their hard times & bad days. Did you mean 'you' should've gone a long time ago or 'I' like you said? Are you meaning you've had blues too or was it a typo? I stopped my email notifications oh must be over a year ago now when I was part of testing threads & was posting on lots of different threads. Now I just post on the regular threads I guess I could start them up again but I get so many spam emails I think they'd get lost! 

x


----------



## deafgal01

I am 6 dpo. Yes we all signed some paperwork. Idk what the donor had to sign but we all had paperwork. At this point we basically had bought some sperms from him if you think of it in that way if you will.

No agreement or rules but everyone is clear Zach will be named father and Zach & I will inform baby when time is right.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh fair enough, yes I can understand waiting till your hols is out of the way but who knows what will happen with you are ntnp! :haha:

Yes sorry I meant for me, have been up and down since well Thomas came along really but more recently I have felt low nearly all of the time. Just not very good at talking about it really. 

Hope you're feeling better soon hun, its hardwork when you can't rest and feel like crap :hugs:

anyway do you ever watch gerodieshore mrsp? I've just started after seeing charlotte on big brother and I am a bit addicted I've got to admit! They are absolutely :sex: crazy, none stop 'banging'! :rofl:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi girls! DG have you tested yet?? Sounds like you have it all sorted! 

Oh rach bless you Hun :hugs: suffering all that time! Not too late to tell a doc you know :shrug: Parenthood is such hard work & I guess with you being a SAHM you don't get a break! 

Yes I love Geordie shore, well I used to but I'm getting a bit bored of it now, same old, but still enjoy it. They're crazy but I think some of it if not most of it is put on! They make us Geordies look like right slags ha ha! :rofl: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah you're right, I want to... just got to be brave I guess :shrug:

:haha: yeah the novelty is wearing off now a bit, but am totally sure Newcastle is no worse than anywhere else! :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Yes and bfn. Boo. I know I am not out yet though but cannot help feeling disappointed I do not have a bfp yet.


----------



## 30mummyof1

We are all hoping and praying for you dg x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Any update DG? Sorry about the BFN's Hun :hugs: x


----------



## deafgal01

No sign of witch. I have had 33 days cycle before so waiting til Tuesday before dr office will follow up with lab work.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Any update Hun? x


----------



## deafgal01

She showed and I am waiting for appointment with dr to consult about the data. Apparently 4 mil 20% motility should not be wasted on iui so I need to see what his advice is. But the weird thing is that one came from a 127 mil count prewash.

I think he will suggest medicated cycle to stimulate more eggs release for next cycle in nov to increase chances for sperm to make baby.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah sorry DG :hugs: what do they mean shouldn't be wasted on IUI? Is it saying it's not good enough? Let us know what they say... Can I ask how corn you've gone for IUI, I mean I know it vastly improves your chances but it's expensive, can you not DIY? Just thinking how some same sex couples do it x


----------



## deafgal01

Too risky. I could get infection or I could accidentally put air in there so I rather not do it ourselves at home. It really is not too expensive- only $300ish per IUI and every time I need more sperm it is about $1700 (for 3 vials).


----------



## 30mummyof1

Can't believe i am seeing 7 months on my countdown now! :happydance: arrhh so exciting! Just trying to decide on a honeymoon, think we're pretty much decided on the USA but just where. At the moment i guess New York is top of the list but i feel drawn to to the coast, maybe Florida. Oh likes Florida too but worry's we'd spend all our time driving so don't know :shrug: any help welcome! :)


----------



## deafgal01

There are beautiful states like North Carolina and South Carolina. Other ideas to think about. :shrug:

I have appt with dr on Halloween to reassess our iui plan.

I have to do iui if I ever want a baby. Dh has no sperms at all hence why we are using donor to get me pregnant.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ok will look into those, thanks dg. where are you?

Following your journey in your journal, looking forward to hearing the next step. :)


----------



## deafgal01

Oh I live in Indiana, nowhere near a coast.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh yes, just checked it out. so about the same distance from Florida as New York! its difficult as have never been to the USA so I want to go everywhere really! :haha: shame we couldn't do a road trip :dohh:


----------



## deafgal01

Yeah u can always come to ind!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well New York it is! :happydance: can't wait, is there anywhere you recommend dg that shouldn't be missed?


----------



## deafgal01

I have never visited New York City so no idea what to suggest.


----------



## deafgal01

Btw definitely make it a point to see Nigara Falls. It is awesome to see anytime of the year, but in cold weather it can be icy if one is not careful.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Liberty, Empire State, Central Park, ground zero. LOVED NYC!! Jealous!

What's going on with your IUI DG? 

X


----------



## 30mummyof1

We'll staying opposite central park so that should be good. ahhh you'll have to go back again one day hun x


----------



## deafgal01

Af started today so I am doing baseline ultrasound before starting hcg injections. Ultrasound on Thursday morning this week. All the data is in my journal.


----------



## MrsPTTC

We will go back in the next couple of years, definitely! My mam already said when I was preggo she'd look after the grandchild for a few days so we could go! :happydance: But next year we'll have a family holiday I think. 

Exciting stuff DG, GL! :D 

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh my girls, no posts in 5 months! :cry: How are you all? I know we have each other on FB but it's not quite the same as having a good chat. How's DG TTC going? Have you had any more IUI? 

How long now til the wedding Rach?

Did you enjoy your recent holiday Claire? How's dating going?

We're TTC#2 this month, or should I say NTNP? I don't know the cross over point. No ovulation strips, temping or forcing BD but I'll be keeping check of my cycle days and CM.... I'm just waiting for AF any day now.

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Wow, ttc time again Christine! How you feeling, excited or nervous?? Hope you get your bfp quickly.
yes not long till the wedding, everything is nearly sorted. Just need jez to find his ring :)

all good here, enjoying my new love of fitness and running. Feeling a lot happier in myself now i have something away from just being mummy.
hows it being back at work? Who looks after penny when you are?


----------



## deafgal01

Well my medicated 2nd try with iui did not succeed so since we used all our donors and money we had to take a break for now. Simply don't have money for it with the school loans I need to pay back and the car payments and unfortunately that means nothing is being saved up for more iui tries.

If you followed my Bnb journal you would also know I have no time now for dr and stuff with 3 jobs demanding my time which also means my sleep suffers. I finished college and acquired a teaching job at a local high school. I plan to quit the full time job in about a Month to focus more on my teaching career as I can see myself growing there.

Ttc wise- on hold for now and sometimes that gets me down but lately I have refocused on enjoying life and my husband without thinking too much or obsessing over trying for a baby. Recently we decided to look into possibly doing home insemination. Still need to research further in what that requires in terms of supplies and figure out how we are going to do it (prob end up getting a hotel room one night and have donor leave sample which husband will shoot up in me) something like that. But that is where my insane life stands now- work controls my time and I possibly would not succeed anyways with the lifestyle I have. Should be better over the summer once I reset body to sleeping nights again and incorporating exercise back into my daily routine. Then after that we might see better results for getting me pregnant idk.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: dg, i still pop in and see how you're doing. You do sound very busy but hopefully you can arrange something that works for all 3 of you. Always routing for you :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

A bit of both really! It's weird being back in this place again... CD1 for me today so bring it on. If it takes a little while it's ok we're not in any great hurry. I say this now anyway ha ha! Work is fine, I don't hate the place now, 3 days is great & I actually enjoy working Saturdays as they're so relaxed :) My mam has penny over night on a wed & all day thurs as they live too far to drop her off on a morning then in laws have her on a Friday, & daddy daughter day sat of course! Exciting stuff not long now til the big day! Hope your DH wears his wedding ring as mine won't! He said it gets on his nerves, mostly because he bought it too small & you can't resize it! But never mind, I'm used to it after coming up 8 years! OMG where is the time going!!! Glad to hear you're enjoying your fitness, I defo feel better now I'm back to work so if you're a SAHM then you need to get out & about! :thumbup:

Oh DG I'm sorry I'm not following your journal, I'm rarely on bnb these days (though am trying hard to come back more regularly!) so I just tend to stick with the threads as I've made such great friends on them - that's you guys lol! I don't remember when I last looked at rach's journal either! Sorry rach! :wacko: 
Sorry you've had to postpone to IUI til you get more money, that's a bummer. I have to admit I did wonder why you didn't try home insemination before the IUI? Sorry you're not sleeping & so tired :( stress definitely plays a big part in TTC so hopefully once you're settled & rested things will start to happen :dust: 

x


----------



## deafgal01

Fear that all kept me from trying home insemination first. Besides we needed to be sure there was swimmers since this donor never had kids. Plus I never like doing things we don't know what we be doing without having experienced what it should be like first from a pro. Now that we had two tries and no success I am more open to the idea since we have no luck with getting enough saved up for two years or more.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Well good luck DG sending you lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: x


----------



## deafgal01

My last day with full time job is may 9th. After that I will be juggling two part time jobs which is more manageable and better in long run for me as they both are during the day which allows me to sleep nights again after doing overnight shifts for 3 years. Plus the part time jobs have more to do with teaching career wise so looking forward to that change of focus in my life as a career woman.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sounds like that will make life a lot easier dg :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

So how are all you ladies doing? And your babies?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good thanks. Busy busy now till wedding. Just come back from a hen weekend and then have mine in 3 weeks. Dress fitting weds and also find out which school Thomas has got into. Then end of April engagement shoot and hair/makeup trials :)


----------



## deafgal01

So excited for you 30! Cannot wait for pics when it all gets done!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sounds great DG! :D we're great thanks though there was the incident with the cat scratching the baby the other week. I was distraught that night thinking we'd have to get rid of him I couldn't even speak. But things settled now, looking forward to Easter off with the hubby. Oh & TTC number 2 this cycle... xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

How exciting hun! you need a cycle ticker :winkwink:


----------



## 30mummyof1

How's ttc going Christine? ticker?! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, didn't want to announce on facebook obviously, but I got another BFP this morning! Can't quite believe it was so quick this time (4 months) and au naturel. Hope you are all well. Rach is it a 2yr age gap between your boys? Any tips on coping would be welcomed lol, I'm crapping myself :rofl: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh are you TTC Rach just noticed your status?! Hope we can be bump buddies x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oops only just noticed your question to me about TTC, sorry hun! I mustve read it then forgot to reply x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congratulations hun! you must be over the moon! 4 months hey, thats great..what did you differently do you think? if anything!
Yes I am ttc!, 2nd month but bfn today so on to cycle 3 for me. Its tricky for us ttc as dh is spending alot of time away from home working. Hope i can join you next month :)

2 years 3mths for us and its not too bad really, 3 is probably easier but i really wanted 2 so they would be close ish in age. Just need a routine, and to be organised i would say!. Would have liked 2 again this time round but obviously because of the wedding we put it on hold.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Hun, I wouldn't say I did much different bug I've not been taking any vits or herbs or anything that can do more harm than good! My spotting before AF has been pretty much perfect since I had penny. I didn't even think I ovulated I didn't get a single positive OPK!! Same as when I conceived penny & when I had the scans they couldn't quite tell if I'd ovulated... Was pretty much stress free but still couldn't help poas-ing :rofl: Glad to hear you've managed ok, I'll be coming to you for tips lol! Was Thomas walking everywhere or did you get a double buggy? xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Obviously been taking folic acid though :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great that it was a lot less stressful this time round then hun :thumbup:
No i didn't get one, just a buggy board which he used for all of about 3mths! i think it depends how often you use it now really as to whether you need one


----------



## MrsPTTC

Think I'll need a double buggy :( the way miss P runs about, she's so active like ants in her pants won't sit still :rofl: gonna see how she is nearer the time though x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes see nearer the time hun, maybe even wait until baby is here because you could always carry baby in sling with penny in pushchair? and then buy double if necessary. The thing that put me off was the size of them!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yes I'd thought that too, though never quite got to grips with the sling I've got for penny & worry baby will get to clingy bring carried about.. :shrug: Yes they are big, though tandems don't seem as bad as side by side :thumbup: X


----------



## 30mummyof1

No i didn't get to grips with mine either, but hoping i will if there is a no'3 :haha: as will make my life much easier i think.
How you feeling hun?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi ladies! Well its been a year since ive been on here and so many changes! Firstly i want too say a huge congrats too MrsP!! Amazing news! Any scan pics??? 

Hows things with you Rach? Any news yet??

Well as for me im newly engaged as you all probs know of FB! Our official engagement party is 11th April 2015, day before MrsP's due date! Chosen my ring and all is fab! Hes amazing! Gutted i had too go thro all the shit i went thro for so many years with my ex and its taken me til now too meet a real man and someone i care for and who cares for me unconditionally. We are going too be TTC next year as we both would love a LO of our own and neither of us getting any younger. Wedding is planned for 2017 which will make me 41, made my cut off point for Having anymore children 42 so we just gona go with if it happens it hasnt by then then it wasnt meant too be! 

Hope all you LO's are doing well. Poppy is great a proper little character, except for her sleeping which seems too be in regression at the moment but im sure she'll be sorted soon.

Missed you all and hope too be back on here again permanently shortly! Love catching up with you all on FB tho, were would we be without it! Xxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey! no news here unfortunately, haven't tested yet for this cycle yet but not feeling it really.. So good to have you all back on here. I have created a new group - 
praying for a 2014 bfp and 2015 baby just to make the title bit more relevant!. Hope you will join too mrsp, even though you are not ttc! Its in the ttc groups section :)
Congrats on engagement Claire, so are you ntnp from now? and yes big congrats to MrsP.:happydance:
So Claire, how did you meet new man? whats he like? age, kids etc... we need to know all the goss!! :haha:
afm - all married now and just want that 3rd bfp so much!! Boys are doing great, Thomas is now at big school and Harry starts pre-school in Jan!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yes I'll come and join you if that's okay! Nope I still got my coil in but taking it out after Xmas and going too monitor my OV, I don't want too fall pregnant before we get engaged so will have too be careful espesh with my track record! I do know I'm still ovulating even with coil in as I have tested this month and got a positive OT on my usual day, everyone I know has stopped bleeding with the Mirena except me I still have regular AF's every 26 days so thought I'd test and see if I'm still popping eggs out! Lol! Now I've got the addiction back ha ha ha!:dohh::dohh:

I see you used CBFM this month is it first time? You fell last time when you did didn't you? Who knows chick think positive I say! Don't know how you.ve not tested yet tho! Fingers crossed :hugs: xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Met my man on a girls day out in York, I wasn't even going too go! Met him in a bar there and when we went back 2 weeks ago he went down on one knee! Was a total shock! He's called Rich, 34 year old, 2 girls, been married and is getting divorced, has his own joinery firm and is just the complete opposite too my ex, he's so attentive and thoughtful, I feel blessed. He lives and hour away from me at the minute so not too bad and is going too be moving over too me before we tie the knot. He just soooo lush and fantastic in bed :sex::haha::happydance:

Glad all's okay with boys, there growing up so quickly! Your wedding looked amazing, can't wait too start planning mine :happydance::happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: yes defo you fertile mertile!!

wow, how good is that. wish mine were regular! 2nd month of using cbfm, it was 2nd month using it that i got pregnant with harry so i was hoping it would be a lucky month. I will test tomorrow - ff says 10dpo today but i think its 9dpo.
I need you all back egging me on for early testing! I was reading back when i got my bfp with Harry and you said aren't you going to test and i was adamant I was going to wait until mothers day but gave in tested early and bam bfp! 

Yes of course hun come on over, I only just created so don't think anyone else has joined yet.


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats baby and MrsP. I've stopped taking prenatals and switched over to taking women's vitamins because i didn't see the point of paying extra for less vitamins than I would have gotten if I was getting women's vitamins (90 pieces in prenatals vs 150 in women's).

No idea my plans for 2015 but it's very unlikely i will have a baby in 2015- I got plans to be in grad school to get my teaching career grounded. If it does happen, I'll look for you ladies I guess- or something, I don't know.

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Dg you're welcome to just chat with us over in the other group? you know us lot we chat about all sorts! not just ttc/pregnancy. Hope you're able to start ttc soon hun.


----------



## deafgal01

I could start ttc soon with the donor but I'm not so sure I want to be pregnant while going through grad school. But then again I don't want to wonder what if or whatever. ARGH... Sucks to be thinking in a loop.

I suppose I will if more ladies speak up and say they want me to stay involved. Honestly I haven't been commenting as much on BNB these days as I'm focused on my teaching career and I don't have much to say anyways.


----------



## MrsPTTC

DG we have missed you you know! Of course you should stop by the new thread, this one died a death really as have some of the other groups I was on & it's a real shame. I hope you get your BFP before too long DG, how long is your grad course going to be for? Well done on getting on it, it's great news. 

Claire will post my scan pic. I fb messaged rach it the other day as she wanted to see the nub..I'm not putting it on fb it's between me & DH :) congrats again on your engagement he sounds lovely. Don't have any regrets with your past - if you weren't with your knobhead ex then lovely poppy wouldnt be here! Is the mirena coil supposed to stop you ovulating? The normal copper one just stops it from implanting yes? 

Rach I'll look for that group now... Good luck with this testing cycle! I test early I can't resist lol :test: :test: xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Not the best of pics but it's measuring a bit behind & I did bring my scan forward a week so i could tell hubby's work at his do last sat. Was measuring 11+4 instead of 12 x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2


----------



## deafgal01

15 months so about a lil more than a year from start to finish- may/June 2015 to aug 2016 I think.


----------



## 30mummyof1

See you both over in the other group then :wohoo: Fresh start :)


----------

